# Milky, an open book.....



## Milky

Right back of holiday now and back at the gym tomorow.

I have been accused by some on this forum of not having much knowledge re training diet etc, it is my intention thro this journal to dispell this myth. The reason l do NOT get to involved in these discussions is because l only give an opinion on what works for me, it may not work for others.

I intend to be frank, open and honest regarding training, diet, gear usage, mindset and any other factors that may help / hinder my training.

I will try to give reasons as to why l do things the way l do, as a way of explaining my thinking behind things.

TBH l am doing this as much as a diary for myself too, to look back on things and evaluate.

Hope it makes interesting reading.


----------



## Mingster

Looking forward to hearing your views on things, mate. Good luck with your training and in achieving your goals.


----------



## expletive

Subbed to this Milky, and as above, looking forward to it too!

cheers

expletive (formerly JS72)


----------



## flinty90

interested in this mate, i know you know your stuff, best way is to keep your mouth closed in general especially like you say , people on forums can take advice given in the wrong context, and really mess things up ...

i also only give advice about what has worked for me or what i understand to be right in my eyes...

will be keeping an eye on this one matey...

hope your holiday was great anyway pal X


----------



## Guest

Subbed, good luck mucka


----------



## MrLong

Will be an interesting read that's for sure! Will be following with interest!


----------



## GreedyBen

Subbed. Hopefully it will work unlike at lot of other threads I have subbed to....


----------



## flinty90

wonder if Romper Stomper will be stopping by :whistling:

I would love to see you two meet up and just have a pint and a man hug lol....


----------



## eezy1

interested in ur diet n training =]


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> wonder if Romper Stomper will be stopping by :whistling:
> 
> I would love to see you two meet up and just have a pint and a man hug lol....


Faceless keyboard warrior mate, moans about me yet IMO contributes nothing constructive to the forum.

It wasnt actually him who inspired this tho if l am honest.


----------



## Dananaman

Too many experts on here, I like to keep it simple. Lift heavy, eat alot of protein.


----------



## glennb1980

subbed!!!!

all the best milky


----------



## durhamlad

subbed matey good luck - hopefully your knowledge will help us all


----------



## Another Excuse

subbed... im just trying to get my diet and journal all back on track, so be good to see your one too!


----------



## Milky

Dananaman said:


> Too many experts on here, I like to keep it simple. Lift heavy, eat alot of protein.


Very much my own thinking mate.

Going to pick it up a notch tho, hoping to drop some BF, increase all my lifts and improve my cardio levels.


----------



## JM

Subbed,good luck mate and hope you had a good holiday :beer:


----------



## Milky

Been watching this all thro my holiday......LOVE IT !


----------



## paul81

have only just seen this!

subbed chap


----------



## Andrewgenic

Subbed, Looking forward to a no nonsense journal here


----------



## BIG BUCK

good luck mate, interested in how other oldies do it!


----------



## andy

Very interested to hear what makes the Milkmeister tick.

subbed


----------



## watson100

first thread ive subbed, i like your no nonsence approach and that video definately is a motivator ! Good luck mate


----------



## Milky

watson100 said:


> first thread ive subbed, i like your no nonsence approach and that video definately is a motivator ! Good luck mate


Cheers man...


----------



## yeah_buddy

Milky is hench.


----------



## Milky

yeah_buddy said:


> Milky is hench.


Will you sod off with this hench nonsense !!

Git !!


----------



## Joe1961

Good to have you back Milky, hope you had a good time pal. Love the first post mate, proper fcukin venom in it. Looking forward to your thread Milky.

Joe


----------



## retro-mental

S......................ubbbbbbeeeeedddddddd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You got a good frame and will probably do well, now get your bloody pics on here !!!!!!

This will probably be the second best ( after mine ) journal ever written and i look forward to seeing what the Gee has in his book of tricks and tips


----------



## liam0810

Subbed mate. Good luck


----------



## mal

Are you gonna do a comp milkster?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I shall try to stop in from time to time..... its gotta be more informative than the pile of trivia in my "journal" these days :lol: (although the truly dedicated could, if so inspired, find all sorts of diet, training and gear use in it, but its gone on so long I feel am repeating myself now :lol: )

Whack some photies up them auld yin


----------



## big steve

subbed, should be some good reading in here!


----------



## Mowgli

Subbed! 

Do you still train in Oldham?

-edit

I say subbed I've got no frigging clue how to sub. But I'll check back every now and then! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Go Milky.... Bulk or cut journal ? Pweeese help me get some beef on !!


----------



## phoenix1980

Hope you had a good holiday, are you glad to be back?

As for the accusations pffft to hell with them, you know your stuff you have the body to show it, you dont just wake up one morning with muscles, you also do not grow muscles just because you've injected juice! You know you need hard work and performing certain exercises, even if you took other peoples info it still required you to apply to yourself and adapt it to your needs. This gives you the right in my opinion to advise others.

Anyway im sure this will be an interesting read


----------



## Raptor

Fantastic, i'm about to start a new journal myself geared towards healthy living, less drinking etc


----------



## mal

Raptor said:


> Fantastic, i'm about to start a new journal myself geared towards healthy living, less drinking etc


looking chunky in the avatar mate,is you bulkin up...


----------



## Ironclad

Milko, someones being a cnut?

Bastards! Release the hounds!

Seriously tho, whatever yr doing is working fo yo innit like. 

Send from a looted iPhone innit blud


----------



## paul81

Mowgli said:


> Subbed!
> 
> Do you still train in Oldham?
> 
> -edit
> 
> I say subbed I've got no frigging clue how to sub. But I'll check back every now and then! :lol:


your an eeeediot

look at the top bit, theres a button called thread tools, click on that, then subscribe......

jeebus it amazes me that some people remember how to breath......  :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

phoenix1980 said:


> As for the accusations pffft to hell with them, you know your stuff you have the body to show it, you dont just wake up one morning with muscles, you also do not grow muscles just because you've injected juice! You know you need hard work and performing certain exercises, even if you took other peoples info it still required you to apply to yourself and adapt it to your needs. This gives you the right in my opinion to advise others.
> 
> Anyway im sure this will be an interesting read


x2 I was gonna say just this

Fcuk the haters

Subbed


----------



## paul81

hang on..... milky uses the roids????

i feel violated......

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mowgli

paul81 said:


> your an eeeediot
> 
> look at the top bit, theres a button called thread tools, click on that, then subscribe......
> 
> jeebus it amazes me that some people remember how to breath......  :lol:


Don't make me chat up your missus!


----------



## paul81

Mowgli said:


> Don't make me chat up your missus!


you'd get nowhere, lol!


----------



## Raptor

mal said:


> looking chunky in the avatar mate,is you bulkin up...


Funnily enough mate i'm cutting but it was took after 5 days of vodka and fanta and pills in ibiza,

While my mates all lost about 5kg, i put it on which was odd as we didn't eat anything lol

I'm starting a new journal tomorrow as to my new goals bud, so keep an eye out


----------



## Milky

mal said:


> Are you gonna do a comp milkster?


Thought about it mate yeah.

The one part of my training l need to sort out is my discipline regarding diet, l think l can make HUGE differences in this area.


----------



## Milky

Tommy10 said:


> Go Milky.... Bulk or cut journal ? Pweeese help me get some beef on !!


Going for both mate.....

Text me or pm on here mate if you need anything, you know that anyway.


----------



## Milky

Mowgli said:


> Subbed!
> 
> Do you still train in Oldham?
> 
> -edit
> 
> I say subbed I've got no frigging clue how to sub. But I'll check back every now and then! :lol:


Training in Heywood now mate, cracking gym..


----------



## Guest

Subbing in on this, you dont have to be a scientist to get big bud. You have all the knowledge you need and many could learn from you, myself included. I personally would rather listen to a guy like you who doesnt just write sh1t out like a document/article/lecture but goes by experience and learning the hard way. In on this mate expecting good things


----------



## Milky

Right first thing l need to sort out is my sleep, going to order some ( Metformin ) is it called ? Any help on this would be appreciated.

Diet ;

I intend to work on the theory of ;

Breakfast ; eat like a king

Lunch ; eat like a queen

Evening meal ; eat like a peasant.

Very little carbs thro the day and none in the evening, and throw in a shake or two thro the day.

Breakfast first ; This will consist of , 3 -4 weetabix, 4 scambled eggs on 2 wholemeal toast ( if l feel the need to drop the yolks at a later date l will ) glass of fresh orange, coffee and a banana.


----------



## Guest

I think you might mean melatonin for sleep? Or metformin the diabetic drug that helps you get into keto faster? I think melatonin is available on ebay and metformin can be got from unitedpharmacies mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Very interested to read this Milky. Clearly you know what works for you and it will be of benefit to others to benefit from your experience. Also takes a bigger man to acknowledge he doesn't know everything and can also learn along the way and ask for help so respect for that. Right that's enough ball tickling it's breakfast time!!


----------



## Milky

fusion405 said:


> I think you might mean melatonin for sleep? Or metformin the diabetic drug that helps you get into keto faster? I think melatonin is available on ebay and metformin can be got from unitedpharmacies mate


Thats the one cheers mate, l knew l had heard metformin some where.

Fleabay it is...


----------



## eezy1

lets see some routines milkman!

chest n bi`s at 11


----------



## Guest

I might look into getting some myself working shifts is a pain in the a55 when it comes to getting 8hrs in


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> lets see some routines milkman!
> 
> chest n bi`s at 11


Gonna train legs today mate, will pm you my chest routine if you want tho.


----------



## eezy1

Milky said:


> Gonna train legs today mate, will pm you my chest routine if you want tho.


wouldnt say no mate but ill wait til u post up ur routines inhere  thats what its here for.

tryin to build my legs up aswell so will check back later


----------



## Guest

Legs on a sunday, you are taking this seriously! I'll mostly be training my right arm in a pub in the new forest today


----------



## Milky

fusion405 said:


> Legs on a sunday, you are taking this seriously! I'll mostly be training my right arm in a pub in the new forest today


The reason being mate, l trained in Turkey Thursday, still feeling pretty tight up top so going to train legs and give upper body a bit more rest.


----------



## paul81

interested in what meals you'll be necking (since i have to catch up on 30 kilos  )


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> interested in what meals you'll be necking (since i have to catch up on 30 kilos  )


Breakfast is posted already mate, will post other meals along the way.


----------



## paul81

how you feeling about your shape since you've come back off holiday then chap? guessing training a bit while you were over there helped out?


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> how you feeling about your shape since you've come back off holiday then chap? guessing training a bit while you were over there helped out?


I feel great TBH.

Feel really tight upper body and feeling very positive about future training.


----------



## Mingster

I get my melatonin here http://www.healthmonthly.co.uk, mate.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I get my melatonin here http://www.healthmonthly.co.uk, mate.


Cheers Ming, which one mate there's about 10 on there ?


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Cheers Ming, which one mate there's about 10 on there ?


I get the Swanson 120 3mg capsules, mate, about £6.99 I think.

One a night, half hour before you want to go to sleep


----------



## Lou

Now to work Milky....will be stopping by from time to time.

Lou X


----------



## eezy1

Mingster said:


> I get the Swanson 120 3mg capsules, mate, about £6.99 I think.
> 
> One a night, half hour before you want to go to sleep


are these melatonin advisable to someone thats wakes during the night needing to pee regularly?


----------



## Mingster

eezy1 said:


> are these melatonin advisable to someone thats wakes during the night needing to pee regularly?


They don't stop you waking up, mate, but get you back off to sleep no problem imo.


----------



## DiggyV

About time you actually contributed something to this forum! :lol:

Subbed mate.

Cheers

Diggy

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatstuff

eezy1 said:


> are these melatonin advisable to someone thats wakes during the night needing to pee regularly?


Melatonin is the closest thing to a decent nights sleep without being knocked out available, the best sleep tablets IMO as they don't knock you out, they help you get off yourself. I am a regular melatohead but cycle other things sometimes- just to play it safe and not keep taking the same thing. On GABA atm


----------



## Glassback

For someone who supposedly doesn't know much on training and diet you look good on it, I wish I knew as 'little' as you! I'm subbed mate.


----------



## flinty90

just off to play badminton with my little lad lol.... you training today milkster ???


----------



## Tommy10

flinty90 said:


> just off to play badminton with my little lad lol.... you training today milkster ???


love badmington....was school champion ...i should get back in to it


----------



## Milky

Just done legs..... went light ish to break myself back in TBH, got work tommorow after 15 days of so want to be able to walk at least.

Warm up ; 3 x sets light leg extentions

Squats ; 3 x sets of 12 @ 70 kg's plus the bar

Incline leg press ; 3 x sets 50 kg's for 15... 100 kg's for 12...... 150 kg's for 10 then back down to 50 kgs for 15 to give myself a good stretch and ROM

Hack squats ; 3 x sets of 10 with just 40 kg's ( really hate this exercise )

Reverse leg curls ; 1 x set 15 @ 30 kg's.... 1 x set 12 at 35 kg's ....... 1 x set 10 @ 40 kgs..... on this exercise l hold my last rep for 3 seconds to get a squeeze and lower it slowly as possible.. KILLER !!

Leg extentions ; 3 x sets TBH cant remember the weights, sorry.

Calf raises ; 3 x sets again cant remember weight ( must make notes )

I then finished with 3 sets of single leg extentions to get that final pump, it worked because l nearly feel down the stairs leaving the gym !!

I actually feel too sick to drink a recovery drink !


----------



## big steve

gotta love leg days!


----------



## Guest

Never ever tried hack squats must give it a bash, looks like a nice session mate. I know the feeling about stairs! About 2-3 days of the week i walk down stairs like an oap!


----------



## eezy1

my gym needs an incline leg press. so sick of not havin one to use on leg days


----------



## DiggyV

Getting out of the gym after legs is a sod at Muscleworks. You go up a set of stairs to get to reception and the upper body weights, and then back down a different set of steps to get to legs, cardio and the change rooms. So after legs you have to do the reverse. Up a flight, try not to fall on anyone on the upper body area, then sit down and have a shake (physically and a protein one!  ), then go down a set of steep ones to get out of the place.

It was designed by a bl00dy sadist, I tell you.

Cheers

D


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Will be interesting reading how an OAP trains :lol:

Subscribed to learn some new things, good luck mate


----------



## Joe1961

aaarrrrr Hack squats, lovely excersise Milky, I am going to try some light ones tomorrow, I no what you mwan about not being nice, but they defo do the biz mate. Good session well done pal.

Joe


----------



## Milky

Right,

Had a shake earlier before gym, about to have 200 grammes chicken and a jacket spud approx 70 grammes. I use waistline salad cream just to take the dullness away.


----------



## Raptor

Milky said:


> Right,
> 
> Had a shake earlier before gym, about to have 200 grammes chicken and a jacket spud approx 70 grammes. I use waistline salad cream just to take the dullness away.


For easy chicken have a look in Iceland, its much cheaper there, has you ever had that sandwich chicken? they do it in normal and tikka flavour? Well it normally costs a fortune, like £3 for 100g, if you go to Iceland they sell big bags of 400g for about £2.50 i use it a lot as i cba cooking chicken breasts all the time, you i just take out 1/2 a bag and bung it in the micro for 3 mins to defrost it, works a treat


----------



## Milky

I have also realised l need to up my water intake dramatically, this is one area l have really neglected in the past.


----------



## Milky

Raptor said:


> For easy chicken have a look in Iceland, its much cheaper there, has you ever had that sandwich chicken? they do it in normal and tikka flavour? Well it normally costs a fortune, like £3 for 100g, if you go to Iceland they sell big bags of 400g for about £2.50 i use it a lot as i cba cooking chicken breasts all the time, you i just take out 1/2 a bag and bung it in the micro for 3 mins to defrost it, works a treat


TBH mate l usually just buy a cooked one and split it into 2 meals.


----------



## Dazza

Nice one milkster, i too don't post advice like that as there are too many expert opinions about, id rather let the more experienced members batter them with experience.

Plus im kinda figuring it out as i go along.


----------



## Raptor

Milky said:


> TBH mate l usually just buy a cooked one and split it into 2 meals.


One of them ones from Tescos? I used to get them for like £3 but they are like €7 near me in spain


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> TBH mate l usually just buy a cooked one and split it into 2 meals.


me too...love a roasted chicken out of the oven......i split it in 2 aswell......


----------



## Milky

Massevil said:


> read the book
> 
> poor to be honest
> 
> guy thought he was hench
> 
> turned out not to be hench
> 
> closed the book
> 
> burned it
> 
> carried on with my life


Thanks for the input faceless keyboard warrior.


----------



## expletive

Massevil said:


> read the book
> 
> poor to be honest
> 
> guy thought he was hench
> 
> turned out not to be hench
> 
> closed the book
> 
> burned it
> 
> carried on with my life


Bit of a cock post TBH mate.

Don't see you putting any journal or photos up!


----------



## Glassback

expletive said:


> Bit of a cock post TBH mate.
> 
> Don't see you putting any journal or photos up!


Expletive are you an idiot? This guy is sooooo big he can't get a camera big enough to get his calves in never mind his torso.

What a prized cock.


----------



## Mingster

Massevil said:


> come on people
> 
> it was a playful harmless fun post
> 
> dont take everything so seriously


Fun posts work best when they're funny I find.


----------



## expletive

Glassback said:


> Expletive are you an idiot? This guy is sooooo big he can't get a camera big enough to get his calves in never mind his torso.
> 
> What a prized cock.


My bad!

And cheers for the compliment but next time don't spy on me when Im getting changed!


----------



## paul81

Massevil said:


> no thats a funny post
> 
> this was a fun post = not serious
> 
> people work best when theyre not thick i find.


your lack of any kind of common sense amuses me.......

you try and be funny with someone you dont know by having a dig, did you really expect it to go down well??

scenario: you go to a bar and say to a guy 'you drink that pint like a pussy' you expect him to take that well? nah, you'd be wearing said pint glass

banter is for people who know each other......


----------



## Joe1961

Massevil said:


> come on people
> 
> it was a playful harmless fun post
> 
> dont take everything so seriously


Milky ignore this pr**k, he/she will go away then hopefullly.

Joe


----------



## dbgallery

Joe1961 said:


> Milky ignore this pr**k, he/she will go away then hopefullly.
> 
> Joe


yep, he's not making too many friends on here is he?


----------



## Milky

Massevil said:


> well i thought he might be able to crack a smile at it the miserable bastard
> 
> we have argued on here loads
> 
> i thought he would of realised by now i dont mean things in a nasty way
> 
> clearly not though


Miserable bastard ?

I think EVERYONE on here will clarify this is not the case at all.


----------



## Milky

Massevil said:


> you just make me want to hate you milky
> 
> if you just liked that post i originally made in here then things would of started looking up, but instead you decided you wanted to argue so it gets worse
> 
> i think its fun to wind people up and having things in your name like Nobody use the word HENCH = wind up time, so thats why i made the original post in here
> 
> i will ignore you from now on though milky as you dont know how to have a laugh


Thank you, best post you have made


----------



## Mingster

Massevil said:


> well i thought he might be able to crack a smile at it the miserable bastard
> 
> we have argued on here loads
> 
> i thought he would of realised by now i dont mean things in a nasty way
> 
> clearly not though


There's nothing wrong with a bit of banter between mates, fella. Just take the time to become mates first and you'll get a better reaction.


----------



## Ashcrapper

so anyway, the training and eating stuff....


----------



## Milky

Ashcrapper said:


> so anyway, the training and eating stuff....


Got some of last nights bolognase left mate, going to have that with a bit of fresh pasta.

Probably be my last " nice " meal for a while. Its just to nice to throw away..


----------



## Ashcrapper

Got a lamb dinner on the way, cant bloody wait


----------



## jaycue2u

Going to keep an eye on this one big fella! I keep seeing people saying they have subbed to it, how do i do that :rolleye: or do i just have to keep looking n the journals bit?


----------



## Ashcrapper

jaycue2u said:


> Going to keep an eye on this one big fella! I keep seeing people saying they have subbed to it, how do i do that :rolleye: or do i just have to keep looking n the journals bit?


thread tools at the top mate


----------



## expletive

jaycue2u said:


> Going to keep an eye on this one big fella! I keep seeing people saying they have subbed to it, how do i do that :rolleye: or do i just have to keep looking n the journals bit?


Go to the top of the page, in the black banner you'll see "thread tools"' click that and you'll have the option to subscribe!


----------



## Milky

Ashcrapper said:


> Got a lamb dinner on the way, cant bloody wait


Had a cracking lamb shank in Turkey mate, must have been on hell of a size lamb !


----------



## Ashcrapper

I seem to be hungry all the time at the moment, constantly thinking about food. and not the good types either


----------



## expletive

Ashcrapper said:


> I seem to be hungry all the time at the moment, constantly thinking about food. and not the good types either


Wish I was, force feeding at the moment!


----------



## jaycue2u

Cheers Ashcrapper & Expletive, subbed!


----------



## Milky

Right tea consisted of about 200 ish grammes of bolognase and 100 ish grammes of pasta, not ideal food BUT not wasting it.

Going to have a banana now and a coffee. Last meal will be 4 scrambled eggs, no carbs.

Legs dont feel too bad ATM but my arms, back and traps are still very tight for some reason.


----------



## paul81

thats some big ass arms in that avi chap!!


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> thats some big ass arms in that avi chap!!


Cheers mate, they are one of my better body parts.


----------



## hackskii

Subbed for naked man pics:lol:

Just kidding.

The melatonin is good stuff, is a natural antioxidant hormone, it helps you to sleep and is non habit forming, and this hormone diminishes when you age.

Take it a couple or so before bed, dont take it too late you might find it gives you a kind of hang over if you take it too late.

3mg is the dose, and should work fine there.

Ok, legs, why not stick to the compounds?

Do you do dead lifts or stiff leg dead lifts, or good mornings?

If not this will help the glute to hamstring tie in, whereas the leg curl wont.

On the leg curls, try pointing your toes, this makes the lift way harder and takes any calf work out of the equation.

Can go to failure with pointed toes then change to regular and you will be able to do a couple to few more reps.


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Subbed for naked man pics:lol:
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> The melatonin is good stuff, is a natural antioxidant hormone, it helps you to sleep and is non habit forming, and this hormone diminishes when you age.
> 
> Take it a couple or so before bed, dont take it too late you might find it gives you a kind of hang over if you take it too late.
> 
> 3mg is the dose, and should work fine there.
> 
> Ok, legs, why not stick to the compounds?
> 
> Do you do dead lifts or stiff leg dead lifts, or good mornings?
> 
> If not this will help the glute to hamstring tie in, whereas the leg curl wont.
> 
> On the leg curls, try pointing your toes, this makes the lift way harder and takes any calf work out of the equation.
> 
> Can go to failure with pointed toes then change to regular and you will be able to do a couple to few more reps.


Thanks for dropping in Hacks...

Ordered some melatonin mate, cant wait to give it a go. Its my intention to do deads with back mate. l will try the toe pointing thing next time as well.

I will look up the " good mornings " now, nver heard of them.


----------



## Ashcrapper

leg press with your legs staggered always hammers my legs. 15 reps on way, then switch legs over and do 15 again. get 3 sets out


----------



## Milky

Ashcrapper said:


> leg press with your legs staggered always hammers my legs. 15 reps on way, then switch legs over and do 15 again. get 3 sets out


I suppose its similar to one legged ones mate, the higher one taking most of the strain.

I have been advised to try most of my leg exercises one legged so gonna give that a try as well l think.


----------



## jaycue2u

Milky said:


> I will look up the " good mornings " now, nver heard of them.


I personally hate good mornings, wrecked my back so bad doing these i had to quit training for about 5 years! Poor form and / or too much weight im sure but such a difficult motion to nail without risking injury.

Just my 2p worth


----------



## hackskii

Good mornings look like this:






I used a chick for the instruction:lol:

Keep knees bent, no stiff leg, and you can go just to parallel or just above.

They work very good on crushing the hamstrings, you can do them after legs or even back day.

Dead lifts hit the glute to hamstring tie in very well too, just a mild isolation afterward is fine.


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> I suppose its similar to one legged ones mate, the higher one taking most of the strain.
> 
> I have been advised to try most of my leg exercises one legged so gonna give that a try as well l think.


Idea behind staggered is simple, it is more of a single leg leg press, and once near failure you can assist with other leg.

On the guy that hurt his back on good mornings, you must have good form and dont go heavy.

Hyperextentions are ok as well.

I had an issue with single leg leg press, it torqued my hip and did something to the hip flexer.


----------



## Sk1nny

Looking good in the new avatar milky. Surprising definition too for one so partial to a cheat meal  keep going big fella


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Good mornings look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a chick for the instruction:lol:
> 
> Keep knees bent, no stiff leg, and you can go just to parallel or just above.
> 
> They work very good on crushing the hamstrings, you can do them after legs or even back day.
> 
> Dead lifts hit the glute to hamstring tie in very well too, just a mild isolation afterward is fine.


I will give them a go mate but TBH l dont think my ower back could stand them, definatly try tho and let you know.


----------



## andy

Sk1nny said:


> Looking good in the new avatar milky. Surprising definition too for one so partial to a cheat meal  keep going big fella


x2


----------



## jaycue2u

hackskii said:


> On the guy that hurt his back on good mornings, you must have good form and dont go heavy.
> 
> Hyperextentions are ok as well


Youth + not understanding form + Eph = Fooked back. Im sure Milky will get on fine as im sure the 3 factors of my injury arent too much of an issue for him :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

jaycue2u said:


> Youth + not understanding form + Eph = Fooked back. Im sure Milky will get on fine as im sure the 3 factors of my injury arent too much of an issue for him :whistling:


Ouch.

You don't go to parallel, you only need to stimulate some and bent knees are a must.

You use very light weight.

It does hurt my neck some and I need a pad because I am a sissy boy.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

subbed


----------



## Tassotti

Looks like you're getting some good definition in your back Milky.

Mind you can't really tell that much..Take the fooking vest off


----------



## steviethe spark

Not sure how to sub but i be keepin a eye on this thread ,good luck mate and lookin big in avi btw.


----------



## usernameneeded

subbed , think this will be a good read for training and will b kept interesting


----------



## Milky

Had the usual breakfast, struggled to get out of bed this morning after 15 days off.

Legs are pretty sore this morning, upper body feels tight as fu*k for some reason and l actually look quite "big" to say l have trained or eaten properly for 2 weeks.


----------



## watson100

What gear will you be running mate ? Sorry if you have already said


----------



## synthasize

Subbed milks!


----------



## Milky

watson100:2481975 said:


> What gear will you be running mate ? Sorry if you have already said


Not sure yet going to speak to my supplier today.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Legs are pretty sore this morning, upper body feels tight as fu*k for some reason...


This is what happens when you actually start training with weights, being a newbie you may not have experienced this before... :lol: :lol:

Welcome back mate!

Cheers

D

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptor

Milky said:


> Not sure yet going to speak to my supplier today.


Which gym do you train in mate? My old supplier was in a Bury gym


----------



## retro-mental

9 pages already, Some good info, a bit of arguing etc etc. This is going exactly as i thought it would Gee !!!!

Nice to see the hack squats in there, i find them as akward as a good porn scene on the tv whilst your ma's in the room !!!!

Looks like you proper blast your legs, dont think i could do that many exercises for legs at all. The good mornings are actually a great exercise if you have never had back trouble and get your form spot on, as with stiff leg dead lifts they are one of the most important exercise to get form good. Just ask bruce lee who apparently broke his back doing them but the fact that he even done them means they are a pretty good exercise. I would prob go back hyper extentions and build up to weighted back hyper extentions then onto good mornings when the muscle is stronger and tighter. As hack said they are great for back and as you are a form man you should get on well with them


----------



## Milky

First day back at work and wrenched my lower back royally climbing of my machine. Popped some pain killers because l am training tonight regardless.


----------



## Joe1961

Milky said:


> First day back at work and wrenched my lower back royally climbing of my machine. Popped some pain killers because l am training tonight regardless.


fcukin always the way mate init? Lift mega tons of weight not a tweak climb out of something and whack, not trying to put a downer on things mate but watch what your doing tonight with the back Milky.

Joe


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Good luck mate be intresting to follow ya


----------



## Milky

Raptor said:


> Which gym do you train in mate? My old supplier was in a Bury gym


I train in Heywood now mate but thats not where my gear comes from.


----------



## Milky

Right todays food had been 2 x chicken salads, 2 litres of water and a couple of cans of diet coke and a bitof choccy.

Been a crap day work wise, ragged my back and had a banging head all afternoon..... how ever had 2 paracetomol earlier and a volterol when l got home and l am GTG.

Chest tonight, but fu*k me my legs are sore !!


----------



## Milky

Right,

Trained chest and it went ok ish considering.

Warm up ; 2 x sets flat bench 20 kgs... 2 x sets 40 kgs

Flat bench ; 15 @ 60 kgs.... 12 @ 80 kgs........ 10 @ 100 kgs.

Incline DB press ; 15 @ 30 kgs.... 12 @ 35 kgs.... 10 @ 40 kgs.

Cable flyes ; 12 @ 60 kgs..... 10 @ 70 kgs...... 8 @ 80 kgs..

Machine press ; l dont know the name of the machine TBH... 12 @ 40 kgs..... 10 @ 30 kgs....... 8 @ 35 kgs...

machine flyes ; 4 x sets

Machine chest press ; 4 x sets to failure....

In a lot of pain with shoulder and back but did best l could.


----------



## steviethe spark

Looks like a good session mate ,did chest myself two days ago and still feeling it lol.


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> Looks like a good session mate ,did chest myself two days ago and still feeling it lol.


Mate lower back is in agony, shoulders are killing me AGAIN...... not giving up tho no way no how.....


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Right,
> 
> Trained chest and it went ok ish considering.
> 
> Warm up ; 2 x sets flat bench 20 kgs... 2 x sets 40 kgs
> 
> Flat bench ; 15 @ 60 kgs.... 12 @ 80 kgs........ 10 @ 100 kgs.
> 
> Incline DB press ; 15 @ 30 kgs.... 12 @ 35 kgs.... 10 @ 40 kgs.
> 
> Cable flyes ; 12 @ 60 kgs..... 10 @ 70 kgs...... 8 @ 80 kgs..
> 
> Machine press ; l dont know the name of the machine TBH... 12 @ 40 kgs..... 10 @ 30 kgs....... 8 @ 35 kgs...
> 
> machine flyes ; 4 x sets
> 
> Machine chest press ; 4 x sets to failure....
> 
> In a lot of pain with shoulder and back but did best l could.


Given your mishap today mate, that's a pretty good session. And yes you're right the more we learn with age in this game, the less we can put into practice due to injury. :lol:

Cheers

D

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Right,
> 
> Trained chest and it went ok ish considering.
> 
> Warm up ; 2 x sets flat bench 20 kgs... 2 x sets 40 kgs
> 
> Flat bench ; 15 @ 60 kgs.... 12 @ 80 kgs........ 10 @ 100 kgs.
> 
> Incline DB press ; 15 @ 30 kgs.... 12 @ 35 kgs.... 10 @ 40 kgs.
> 
> Cable flyes ; 12 @ 60 kgs..... 10 @ 70 kgs...... 8 @ 80 kgs..
> 
> Machine press ; l dont know the name of the machine TBH... 12 @ 40 kgs..... 10 @ 30 kgs....... 8 @ 35 kgs...
> 
> machine flyes ; 4 x sets
> 
> Machine chest press ; 4 x sets to failure....
> 
> In a lot of pain with shoulder and back but did best l could.


ill be a happy man when i can hit that on chest day mate.


----------



## Milky

Tonights meal ;

200 grammes mince, 100 grammes ish of broccoli and carrots.

Mrs makes the mince with onion and garlic and something else, its pretty good TBH.

Forgot my bloody PWO shake AGAIN. Time to belt the Mrs for slacking me thinks..


----------



## Joe1961

Nice workout mate, and well done for just gettin there in the first place fckin 1000s would of curled up and said "fcuk it my backs bad", top determination pal.

Joe


----------



## Dan1234

MILKY YOU ARE LOOKING ****ING HUGE IN YOUR AVI!

Now excuse me as i climb back out of your ****


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

what's up with your back mate?


----------



## hackskii

Why does 20 sets of chest look like just too much volume to me?

How often do you do that mate?


----------



## Milky

chilli:2483647 said:


> what's up with your back mate?


Jumped of my machine today mate and felt a sharp.pain in my lower back. Its been creasing me all day.


----------



## Milky

hackskii:2483655 said:


> Why does 20 sets of chest look like just too much volume to me?
> 
> How often do you do that mate?


Once a week Hacks.... Do you consider it OTT...?


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Jumped of my machine today mate and felt a sharp.pain in my lower back. Its been creasing me all day.


You has this problem before pal? I've pulled an intercostal muscle doing leg press of all things and have had to leave deadlifts and bent over rows for the last 4 weeks so that I rest it.


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Once a week Hacks.... Do you consider it OTT...?


If you are using intensity and going to failure then yes.


----------



## Pictor

Milky only just started to read through this thread and just wanted to say you haven't got to prove anything to anyone mate. Also you couldn't build a body/back like yours by not knowing you stuff...

Anyway good luck and all the best mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Jumped of my machine today mate and felt a sharp.pain in my lower back. Its been creasing me all day.


ouch. be careful!


----------



## Milky

hackskii:2483727 said:


> If you are using intensity and going to failure then yes.


I only go to failure on selected exercises mate, usually towards the end of the session.


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> Jumped of my machine today mate and felt a sharp.pain in my lower back. Its been creasing me all day.


Be careful pal... I know all too well about a dodgy back... 2 surgeries... 2 discs out... Popped the 2nd one doing squats.... Lowered the bar and pop I felt it go... How I managed to walk out that gym and home still baffles me !!


----------



## Glassback

Milky said:


> I only go to failure on selected exercises mate, usually towards the end of the session.


How come? if you dont mind me asking mate? I train to failure on every exercise but in one session I will only have say 4/5 exercises and I am honestly only in the gym for weight training for 45 mins max as I am wrecked for any longer.

Also on the back front, seriously mate, take it easy.... I mentioned your name when I listed those who train smart so make sure you do this. You are in top shape and you wouldnt want to lose this trying to be ten men.

I think as Bodybuilders / weight training nutters - I often think we neglect the supporting muscles the muscles that dont show in the mirror and this is often the reason we injure ourselves. We all know about the boring story of me snapping my back, but I honestly challenge most on here to core strength after the amount I do as a result. I fear most on here will be weaker than me, which is worrying.

:thumb: Loving the journal Milky.


----------



## Milky

I use training to failure as a final pump / stretch


----------



## flinty90

its always good sometimes to not go to failure mate, and have a few more left in the tank... as long as you have done enough to stimulate you dont always have to destroy X


----------



## Milky

flinty90:2484113 said:


> its always good sometimes to not go to failure mate, and have a few more left in the tank... as long as you have done enough to stimulate you dont always have to destroy X


Pretty much my thinking as well mate TBH.


----------



## Glassback

Dudes I totally understand that my thinking and approach is way below yours.. so hoping to learn from you guys. Whats the reason for not really hitting the muscles? I though the more you grill them the more progress?


----------



## PHMG

Milky...i just went through 11 fudging pages and there wasnt one fricken photo!!! Disappointed


----------



## Milky

PowerHouseMcGru:2484153 said:


> Milky...i just went through 11 fudging pages and there wasnt one fricken photo!!! Disappointed


Sorry mate its on the list. Thanks for dropping in tho and l am.on it.


----------



## Milky

Glassback:2484149 said:


> Dudes I totally understand that my thinking and approach is way below yours.. so hoping to learn from you guys. Whats the reason for not really hitting the muscles? I though the more you grill them the more progress?


Basic over training mate. You stimulate the muscle, you dont destroy it.


----------



## PHMG

Milky said:


> Sorry mate its on the list. Thanks for dropping in tho and l am.on it.


Delts look great in avi!


----------



## Milky

Back much better today BTW.


----------



## mal

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Milky...i just went through 11 fudging pages and there wasnt one fricken photo!!! Disappointed


maybe you could post a few of your's instead lol.


----------



## mal

Milky said:


> Back much better today BTW.


good news,my backs fvkin killing,digging post holes in the pouring rain errr,

and ive got back n bi's later at the gym!pulled a muscle in my trap too ffs.


----------



## Raptor

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Milky...i just went through 11 fudging pages and there wasnt one fricken photo!!! Disappointed


I know lol i wanna see pics, and i'm quite excited about this journal as i've wanted Milky to do one for ages

It seems like a few of us all have all have new goals at around the same time which is cool


----------



## Fatstuff

Looking hench milky :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

fatstuff said:


> Looking hench milky :rolleye:


Why it took so long for somebody to say this i dont know

Well hench blud :whistling:


----------



## DiggyV

looking wench milky, very wench.

PMSL

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Dudes I totally understand that my thinking and approach is way below yours.. so hoping to learn from you guys. Whats the reason for not really hitting the muscles? I though the more you grill them the more progress?


basically mate, to gain muscle mass you only have to lift more weight each week..

for example

if you bench press 100kg and you train for 3 sets

so

WEEK 1

set 1 = 100 kg for 10 reps

set 2 = 100kg for 10 reps

set 3 = 100 kg for 6 reps

now

WEEK 2 you should aim to look like this

set 1 = 100 kg for 10 reps

set 2 = 100kg for 10 reps

set 3 = 100 kg for 7 or 8 or 9 reps

when you can get your bench workout looking like this

set 1 = 100 kg for 10 reps

set 2 = 100kg for 10 reps

set 3 = 100 kg for 10 reps

thats when you need to add more weight to the bar

so week 6 for example would be

set 1 = 105 kg for 10 reps

set 2 = 105kg for 10 reps

set 3 = 105 kg for 6 reps

and you start again

always making progress..

Now training to failure everytime will eventually cause you to not recover very quickly, which in turn will start to impact on the other sessions you do in the week, and even to the point of missing sessions due to poor recovery..

So my point is as long as your doing the routines and gaining like in examples i have given you (obviously the 100 kg example weight and may not be what your lifting)

you will grow, you will make progress , and you will also aid your body into recovering better so your ready and fit for your next workout..

and its easier to log ..

hope this helps


----------



## mikep81

Good journal so far. Will be watching.


----------



## Uriel

just logged in and spotted this, will read up when i get home milkmeistro but should be a decent read and it's good having a little spot where we can pop in and give you a cyber leathering and rip the back out ya xx

best of luck with training and the avatar upper back looks lood


----------



## Milky

Got in from work at 20.30 so no gym toninght.

TBH aching from head to toe so glad of the rest, eating not gone well at all today because of work so pi**ed right off with that.

Called into SK sports on Trafford park for some Protein, bought the Vyomax strawberry but not tasted it yet.


----------



## gym rat

jeese milky mate, was ur previous avi an old pic, looking large and in charge mate, whatever your doing ur doing rite, will be following


----------



## Milky

I also someehow manged to swallow some diesel tonight, l have no idea how :whistling: but it keeps repeating if anyone can suggest somethng to make it go away ?


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I also someehow manged to swallow some diesel tonight, l have no idea how :whistling: but it keeps repeating if anyone can suggest somethng to make it go away ?


A good hot curry maybe? Worked for me with unleaded, erm, not that I've ever had a mouthful of unleaded of course.

Cheers

D

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## GreedyBen

Milky said:


> I also someehow manged to swallow some diesel tonight, l have no idea how :whistling: but it keeps repeating if anyone can suggest somethng to make it go away ?


How? Siphoning is the only non comedy option! Make yourself chunder? Call the AA?


----------



## Milky

GreedyBen said:


> How? Siphoning is the only non comedy option! Make yourself chunder? Call the AA?


I thought it was a bottle of Vimto officer !!


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> I also someehow manged to swallow some diesel tonight, l have no idea how :whistling: but it keeps repeating if anyone can suggest somethng to make it go away ?


Milk (not your name) :lol: , I am not sure but it might not be a good idea to throw it up, it will get in your lungs (fumes) and that wont be good.


----------



## PHMG

Milky said:


> I also someehow manged to swallow some diesel tonight, l have no idea how :whistling: but it keeps repeating if anyone can suggest somethng to make it go away ?


This some sort of preworkout idea....im not sure tbh, but i guess if you want to get HENCH then you got to do what you got to do.


----------



## Fatstuff

GreedyBen said:


> How? Siphoning is the only non comedy option! Make yourself chunder? Call the AA?


Fvckin pikies


----------



## Guest

I did it with unleaded but just had to ride it out tbh, i tried milk with cimitedine amoungst other things but it was no good. I was quite scared to smoke tho as when it repeats its so nasty and fumey


----------



## Milky

Right,

Yet again JUST got in from work ! Ironcically only working 5 miles from home so go figure.

Gym closes at 9.

Diet not been as good as would like but not half as bad as could have been. Ate breakfast as usual and litteraly had 3 chicken on wholemeal sandwiches thro the day whilst driving a paving machine. Had some fruit as well.

Legs just about getting right and upper body STILL tight and hard as hell for some reason. Really wanted to hit back hard tonight as well. Gonna be like a raging bull when l get there eventually.


----------



## MRSTRONG

any progress pics or training videos milkster ?


----------



## Milky

ewen said:


> any progress pics or training videos milkster ?


TBH mate l need to get to the gym first...

Really want to give myself a week or so to get rid of the holiday bloat.


----------



## pumphead

milky, i wouldn't stress about missing a back workout mate. looking at your latest pics if it gets any bigger it'll need it's own postcode.


----------



## Milky

pumphead said:


> milky, i wouldn't stress about missing a back workout mate. looking at your latest pics if it gets any bigger it'll need it's own postcode.


Ha ha cheers mate, ironically l actually noticed my lats in the mirror last nite which was bizarre really.


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Ha ha cheers mate, ironically l actually noticed my lats in the mirror last nite which was bizarre really.


How long did you stare at the mirror for? :lol:


----------



## pumphead

paul81 said:


> How long did you stare at the mirror for? :lol:


only until ejaculation


----------



## Milky

On another note l am sick of having a fat face.

To me this is one of the things that really spoils the look of someone, male or female.

This is NOT an excuse bit l genuinely think my under active thyrois plays a big part in this, l may be wrong.


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> How long did you stare at the mirror for? :lol:


I didnt mate, l caught a glimpse and had to take a second look. It actually took me by surpise.


----------



## Andrewgenic

Milky said:


> TBH mate l need to get to the gym first...
> 
> Really want to give myself a week or so to get rid of the holiday bloat.


Haha, the good old holiday bloat, I always get it. Its my own fault though but I think to myself I spend the majority of the year on a strictish diet so when I go on holiday I just think fcuk it I am gonna have whatever I want. You will soon feel better after a couple of weeks back at the gym


----------



## Milky

Been feeling very bloated recently, putting it down to the excesses of the holiday.

Should be finished at a reasonable time today to hit back later. May leave the deadlifts with my lower back playing up.

Upper body STILL solid for some reason.


----------



## gym rat

have you tried upping ur vit c mate to try get rid of the water abit quicker, my first week back from turkey was a nightmare, sweat bucket loads in gym,


----------



## Kingkennyno1

Cardio will fix your fat face that's were u lose ure weight from first ure face mate trust me no how u feel


----------



## Milky

Got home and the wife is having a trauma over family issues so no gym AGAIN...... its doing my head in now to the point l have refused to work weekend in order to train.

Not ate a great deal today but tried the new Vyomax protein and its pretty good TBH.

I am gutted the way the week has gone...... flaming typical. I am staying positive tho, l am not going to let things get to me and change my mindset...... l am determined to make vast improvements.


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Got home and the wife is having a trauma over family issues so no gym AGAIN...... its doing my head in now to the point l have refused to work weekend in order to train.
> 
> Not ate a great deal today but tried the new Vyomax protein and its pretty good TBH.
> 
> I am gutted the way the week has gone...... flaming typical. I am staying positive tho, l am not going to let things get to me and change my mindset...... l am determined to make vast improvements.


nah mate.. dont change your mindset..keep going, im enjoying popping into this thread every day


----------



## Milky

andyim said:


> nah mate.. dont change your mindset..keep going, im enjoying popping into this thread every day


I have hardly seen the wife this week with work, she has been bottling it up and broke tonight.

I feel a let down TBH bigging this journal up then BANG the handbrake goes on BUT l am not beaten.. trust me.


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> I have hardly seen the wife this week with work, she has been bottling it up and broke tonight.
> 
> I feel a let down TBH bigging this journal up then BANG the handbrake goes on BUT l am not beaten.. trust me.


ah, these things happen mate, very glad to hear that the milkbottle CANNOT BE SMASHED


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I have hardly seen the wife this week with work, she has been bottling it up and broke tonight.
> 
> I feel a let down TBH bigging this journal up then BANG the handbrake goes on BUT l am not beaten.. trust me.


yeah to be fair your letting us down mate, dont want to make you feel bad like lol !!!X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yeah to be fair your letting us down mate, dont want to make you feel bad like lol !!!X


mate l am like a raging bull here. I cant even rattle her to get it out of my system !!

I am honestly losing the plot... like l havent trained for a yr !!


----------



## gym rat

you'll get there mate, its a constant juggling act but you will


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> you'll get there mate, its a constant juggling act but you will


Agreed mate, sometimes life just gets in the way !!!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Agreed mate, sometimes life just gets in the way !!!!


Not this weekend mate !!

Knocked back a few hundred quid of work l am that wound up !


----------



## Uriel

get in the gym you monumental fanny.


----------



## hackskii

Its all good man.

You have been doing alot of volume anyway, some rest will not set you back.

Do some burpees and call it a day.


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> I have hardly seen the wife this week with work, she has been bottling it up and broke tonight.
> 
> I feel a let down TBH bigging this journal up then BANG the handbrake goes on BUT l am not beaten.. trust me.


I know know she feels.....answer your texts.... :thumbdown: :laugh:


----------



## Milky

Tommy10 said:


> I know know she feels.....answer your texts.... :thumbdown: :laugh:


Sorry mate been distracted...


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Got home and the wife is having a trauma over family issues so no gym AGAIN...... its doing my head in now to the point l have refused to work weekend in order to train.
> 
> Not ate a great deal today but tried the new Vyomax protein and its pretty good TBH.
> 
> I am gutted the way the week has gone...... flaming typical. I am staying positive tho, l am not going to let things get to me and change my mindset...... l am determined to make vast improvements.


Shit happens mate - you know this. Its only temporary, you'll be back smashing it next week. Don't beat yourself up over it, sort the family, then sort yourself.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> I have hardly seen the wife this week with work, she has been bottling it up and broke tonight.
> 
> I feel a let down TBH bigging this journal up then BANG the handbrake goes on BUT l am not beaten.. trust me.


it's not a let down at all mate. your honesty's admirable. that's what a journal's all about. warts and all!


----------



## Andrewgenic

Tbh Milky this always happens to me when I get my head in gear that I am going to really go for it something invariably gets in the way, be it work, family issues or some sort of injury or illness, proper pi$$es me off. Keep yer chin up mate


----------



## paul81

get the wife on side, make home a happy place again. when all is settled, shift some iron in the gym.....


----------



## GreedyBen

paul81 said:


> get the wife on side, make home a happy place again. when all is settled, shift some iron in the gym.....


I'd go with this option too!

Have you got any room for a punchbag at home? Garage or somewhere? Great to vent some steam, 5mins job done!

Hasn't someone got a quote above their avi 'train hard, train infrequntly' or summat? Routine is nice but a luxury for most! It'll be worth it when you get back in the gym and go for it!


----------



## Ts23

lookin nice and big on your pic buddy, when am i gona see you on some stage?


----------



## hackskii

Oh my.

Been drinking so my input is not of value.

When one tries to influence muscle gain, all comes with a price.

Milky, time off is the price.

If you take some time off you are not 3 steps fwd to move 1 step backeward.

Use this time for being in your favor.

This resets your center.

With that said mate, if you take your time, your time is of value.

Dude, in my opinion you need time off.

Take it.

When coming back relish that.

Put more into it as you are healed and recovered.

When you decide to do it then go for it.

Set backs offer rewards, little to those that know.


----------



## hackskii

Milk.

What if this time off was to recouperate, and grow within self and also family?

I love working out.

I am so hammered right now.

But want or feel compelled to post.

I love you guys, all of you....

Glad I can follow your journal.

This will be fun.

In a good way.

Cheers


----------



## Milky

Ts23 said:


> lookin nice and big on your pic buddy, when am i gona see you on some stage?


Mate l would love to.....really thinking if l can get my diet sorted and disciplined l may consider it.

Cheers for the kind words.


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Milk.
> 
> What if this time off was to recouperate, and grow within self and also family?
> 
> I love working out.
> 
> I am so hammered right now.
> 
> But want or feel compelled to post.
> 
> I love you guys, all of you....
> 
> Glad I can follow your journal.
> 
> This will be fun.
> 
> In a good way.
> 
> Cheers


We love you to Hacks, your a good man and l am privelliged you are showing an interest in this, thank you.


----------



## Milky

Right,

STILL feeling really bloated so the carbs are being knocked on the head till l feel " normal " again.

Wife is settled today so fingers crossed for the gym.


----------



## liam0810

Have a look into the Ravenous product by Ananbolic Designs. I was constantly bloated a few weeks ago due to how much I was eating and since taking Ravenous I feel great and very rarely feel bloated


----------



## Milky

liam0810:2489574 said:


> Have a look into the Ravenous product by Ananbolic Designs. I was constantly bloated a few weeks ago due to how much I was eating and since taking Ravenous I feel great and very rarely feel bloated


Will do.mate cheers.


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> get the wife on side, make home a happy place again. when all is settled, shift some iron in the gym.....


mate it wasnt me causing the problems.

Me and the wife are great.


----------



## Tommy10

I is on FIRE this morning G ! Up at 5.. Chicken in oven... Coffee, banana.. Gym at 6.. Thrashed chest.. Breakie ... Ironed , showered , tidied up... Work now ...  ))))


----------



## DiggyV

Tommy10 said:


> I is on FIRE this morning G ! Up at 5.. Chicken in oven... Coffee, banana.. Gym at 6.. Thrashed chest.. Breakie ... Ironed , showered , tidied up... Work now ...  ))))


There's always one. 

:lol:

Have a great weekend guys, I'm heading home to the family - good times!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> There's always one.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Have a great weekend guys, I'm heading home to the family - good times!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


you too brother, enjoy your weekend mate :beer:


----------



## BIG BUCK

Milky said:


> I also someehow manged to swallow some diesel tonight, l have no idea how :whistling: but it keeps repeating if anyone can suggest somethng to make it go away ?


I know your body's a machine but that's taking the p!ss!! you should get good mpg though!


----------



## gym rat

dont know if its been mentioned but had a quick flick thru the start of the journal and didnt seem to find what cycle your running mate if not "on" at the mo what do you plan to run, cheers


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> dont know if its been mentioned but had a quick flick thru the start of the journal and didnt seem to find what cycle your running mate if not "on" at the mo what do you plan to run, cheers


1 litre of diesel per week mate by looks of it pmsl !!!


----------



## gym rat

gives a whole new meaning to the term sucking diesel


----------



## ticmike

Looking good on ur profile pic Milky (in a non queer way, like)

I was dying to write your'e looking HENCH !! Just for amusements sake !!


----------



## flinty90

ticmike said:


> Looking good on ur profile pic Milky (in a non queer way, like)
> 
> I was dying to write your'e looking HENCH !! Just for amusements sake !!


^^^^ sneaky approach hey, you still got the "H" word in after all lol


----------



## phoenix1980

Milky, to juggle family, work and all the issues that come with those and still put muscle on over the years and still have it at what 41??? Is an achievment. Your clearly going after some different goals tackling things differently from your usual way, you know it will take time for a new routine and habit to kick in but its still nice to be reminded of that fact :-D

Is there any possibility that you could have some free weights kicking about at home or in your garden/garage if you have one maybe even a pull up bar too that. You would then be able to come home on days you were late and throw some free weights around, granted its probably not going to feel the same as a full gym workout but Im sure it would go along way to relieving you of some stress caused by missing gym or eating badly 

If you cant do the above you probably still have your stationary bike to ride the fvck out of and you can also rely on body weight exercises like wide grip press ups for chest and arms, tricep dips off the edge of a table or couch, squatting whilst your holding your wife, press ups whilst your wife lies on your back lol, sit ups and dorsal raises for your core. Lie down and bench press your wife or a table, I do that with the wee one she's 6 and weighs nothing though lol.

Anyway good luck with your journey time can be your friend :-D


----------



## Uriel

mmmmm the milky diet looks harsh......you need a little gearbox fluid and maybe munch on a couple of air filters mate?


----------



## Milky

Uriel:2489881 said:


> mmmmm the milky diet looks harsh......you need a little gearbox fluid and maybe munch on a couple of air filters mate?


Someone suggested zinc and castor oil but l had none to hand so chugged on some of the good stuff.


----------



## JANIKvonD

looking massive mate (especially the delts)...... that's all for now :turned:


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> dont know if its been mentioned but had a quick flick thru the start of the journal and didnt seem to find what cycle your running mate if not "on" at the mo what do you plan to run, cheers


Going seeing my fella tommorow mate for my gear will post ot up then. I like to keep it simple TBH so it wont be anything ground breaking.


----------



## Uriel

sorry also if been discussed milky but what are your goals bud?


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> sorry also if been discussed milky but what are your goals bud?


lean up, build up areas l feel weak ( legs, chest ) and build mass.

MAY consider competing if l can achieve these goals.


----------



## Greenspin

Your journal gets added to so much mate it's hard to keep up 

Good luck with it all :thumbup1:


----------



## andy

Greenspin said:


> Your journal gets added to so much mate it's hard to keep up
> 
> Good luck with it all :thumbup1:


x2


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> lean up, build up areas l feel weak ( legs, chest ) and build mass.
> 
> MAY consider competing if l can achieve these goals.


GO FOR IT MATE. i reckon you WILL end up competing.

from what i think i know about you, i dont think you do things by halves.

this is going to be some journal


----------



## bossdog

flinty90 said:


> basically mate, to gain muscle mass you only have to lift more weight each week..
> 
> for example
> 
> if you bench press 100kg and you train for 3 sets
> 
> nice one for posting this i gonna go by this rule from now on:thumbup1:
> 
> also subbed to this but nowt happens aint i suppose to get a notification or something when new posts have beem made?
> 
> so
> 
> WEEK 1
> 
> set 1 = 100 kg for 10 reps
> 
> set 2 = 100kg for 10 reps
> 
> set 3 = 100 kg for 6 reps
> 
> now
> 
> WEEK 2 you should aim to look like this
> 
> set 1 = 100 kg for 10 reps
> 
> set 2 = 100kg for 10 reps
> 
> set 3 = 100 kg for 7 or 8 or 9 reps
> 
> when you can get your bench workout looking like this
> 
> set 1 = 100 kg for 10 reps
> 
> set 2 = 100kg for 10 reps
> 
> set 3 = 100 kg for 10 reps
> 
> thats when you need to add more weight to the bar
> 
> so week 6 for example would be
> 
> set 1 = 105 kg for 10 reps
> 
> set 2 = 105kg for 10 reps
> 
> set 3 = 105 kg for 6 reps
> 
> and you start again
> 
> always making progress..
> 
> Now training to failure everytime will eventually cause you to not recover very quickly, which in turn will start to impact on the other sessions you do in the week, and even to the point of missing sessions due to poor recovery..
> 
> So my point is as long as your doing the routines and gaining like in examples i have given you (obviously the 100 kg example weight and may not be what your lifting)
> 
> you will grow, you will make progress , and you will also aid your body into recovering better so your ready and fit for your next workout..
> 
> and its easier to log ..
> 
> hope this helps


----------



## bossdog

nice one for posting this i gonna go by this rule from now on :thumbup1:

ive also subbed to this but aint i suppose to get a notification or something when new posts are made?

good luck with your goals


----------



## Milky

Food today ;

Scrambled eggs on toast, banana, 2 weetabix, coffee and orange juice.

3 dry fried eggs, 2 peices bacon.

Vyomax protein shake

Chicken and veg in one of those bag things you throw in the oven ( far to spicy TBH )

NOT trained, got home pi**ed wet thro and narked to fu*k, so gonna take my Melatonin and fu*k off to bed.


----------



## paul81

sounds like a plan matey, just chill them bones tonight, and try to get in the gym in the weekend whenever possible....

dont forget to show the lady some attention first thing in the morning to keep her sweet :wink:


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> sounds like a plan matey, just chill them bones tonight, and try to get in the gym in the weekend whenever possible....
> 
> dont forget to show the lady some attention first thing in the morning to keep her sweet :wink:


Mate l think the holiday has left me a bit out of sorts, get my gear tomorow so that will perk me up a bit l reckon.


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Mate l think the holiday has left me a bit out of sorts, get my gear tomorow so that will perk me up a bit l reckon.


fair enough, if little milky doesnt feel like it at the moment, do something else.

be a gentleman and bring her breakfast in bed, its surprising how well that goes down


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> fair enough, if little milky doesnt feel like it at the moment, do something else.
> 
> be a gentleman and bring her breakfast in bed, its surprising how well that goes down


No l mean out of sorts with the gym etc, the other side is working fine now.


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> No l mean out of sorts with the gym etc, the other side is working fine now.


AAAAAHHHHH right, apologies for thinking the worst :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

DiggyV said:


> There's always one.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Have a great weekend guys, I'm heading home to the family - good times!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


What ? :tongue: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No l mean out of sorts with the gym etc, the other side is working fine now.


luck mate just get back to the fcukin gym and stop making excuses (love you X)


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> luck mate just get back to the fcukin gym and stop making excuses (love you X)


Honestly mate l am so pi**ed off with it l cant tell you...

TOMMOROW l swear to every god there is....... gonna try and fit 2 sessions in.


----------



## gym rat

Milky said:


> lean up, build up areas l feel weak ( legs, chest ) and build mass.
> 
> *MAY consider competing if l can achieve these goals*.


mate train as if you are, it will give u the fire and drive u need and there will be no question if ur goals are met are not... cos they will. I give myself a whole year before hand on the mindset of standing onstage(well the 1st show i did, i was sick before the 2nd and was a last min rthing), im not on stage til july next year and man im itching for it. Would u go for the masters? i dont actually know what age u are so apologies if ur still a spring chicken.lol


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Honestly mate l am so pi**ed off with it l cant tell you...
> 
> TOMMOROW l swear to every god there is....... gonna try and fit 2 sessions in.


i can imagine mate, your going to get tough love fromme till you fcukin get back in there , get your head on the game , and make me some fcukin muscle XX


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> mate train as if you are, it will give u the fire and drive u need and there will be no question if ur goals are met are not... cos they will. I give myself a whole year before hand on the mindset of standing onstage(well the 1st show i did, i was sick before the 2nd and was a last min rthing), im not on stage til july next year and man im itching for it. Would u go for the masters? i dont actually know what age u are so apologies if ur still a spring chicken.lol


41 nate, just had a sh*t week with one thing and another.

When l train l think about the big boys l watch on Youtube and maybe just maybe one day getting on that stage feeling like l have acheived something.


----------



## steviethe spark

Milky said:


> 41 nate, just had a sh*t week with one thing and another.
> 
> When l train l think about the big boys l watch on Youtube and maybe just maybe one day getting on that stage feeling like l have acheived something.


Looks like u acheived loads mate tbh if ur avi anything to go by.Every one has bad days/weeks.Get back in the frame of mine of smashing them weights out and get some pbs up?


----------



## gym rat

im the same mate, im like a geek when it comes to it


----------



## Milky

Right up and at it this morning...

Had 3 x scrambled eggs on wholemeal toast, 2 weetabix, orange juice and a coffee.

Gym opens at 9 so gonna hit my back..... may even go back later and od legs time / pain permitting.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Right up and at it this morning...
> 
> Had 3 x scrambled eggs on wholemeal toast, 2 weetabix, orange juice and a coffee.
> 
> Gym opens at 9 so gonna hit my back..... may even go back later and od legs time / pain permitting.


Go smash it mate, give it hell.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Replicator

Subbed ...........gonna be keeping my eye on you

Good luck m8 :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Just trained back and feel like a barn door !

Will post routine later, got to take my gorgeous wife out shopping.. ( oh and get my goodies too )


----------



## liam0810

Think you need to buy one of these mate

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BODYBUILDING-MUSCLE-Y-BACK-STRINGER-VEST-HENCH-S-XXL-/230629007304?pt=UK_Men_s_Activewear&var=&hash=item7b681ea717#ht_1868wt_689

ha ha bet you love it!


----------



## Joe1961

Milky said:


> Just trained back and feel like a barn door !
> 
> Will post routine later, got to take my gorgeous wife out shopping.. ( oh and get my goodies too )


Great stuff mate, love training back, lookin forward to the write up.

I really hope you compete Milky, it would be a great achievement pal plus I am sure you would do really well.

Joe


----------



## Milky

Right back routine ;

2 x warm up reverse grip pull downs

3 x sets lat pulldown

3 x sets seated rows

3 x sets one arm DB rows

3 x sets of bent over barbell rows

3 x sets of seated lat pull downs ( went single handed on these for a change )

Final sets to failure of T bar rows.... 3 x sets..... really do love this final exercise especially to failure.


----------



## pumphead

Milky said:


> Right back routine ;
> 
> 2 x warm up reverse grip pull downs
> 
> 3 x sets lat pulldown
> 
> 3 x sets seated rows
> 
> 3 x sets one arm DB rows
> 
> 3 x sets of bent over barbell rows
> 
> excellent routine there Milky. but no deads ?
> 
> :death:


----------



## Milky

pumphead said:


> Had a mishap earlier in the week mate and had a bad twinge in lower back so left them for this week.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Deads are not the be all and end all mate, you did t bar rows and bent over rows so lower back got a bit of hammer anyway !!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yeah but not to the extent deads do.
> 
> Not stressing about it TBH mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Is your back any better mate? I'm only now doing deads and squats after doing my back about 3 months ago. I found myself a good chiropractor and I think he's really helped.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> yeah mate i know deads are the ultimate for lower back, what i was saying is if you felt a twinge then at least you did a few bent over exercises to work your lower back a little bit rather than not at all ...


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> Is your back any better mate? I'm only now doing deads and squats after doing my back about 3 months ago. I found myself a good chiropractor and I think he's really helped.


Its getting better mate just domt want to aggrevate it too soon.


----------



## Guest

Aye best bet m8, no point over doing it and putting yourself out for a few week.


----------



## Milky

Took the wife for dinner, l had half a chicken and ribs with about 6 fries...

Got terrible wind for some reason, she aint happy about it.


----------



## Milky

Ok, so got my goodies.

Asked my supplier what he would advise for my goals and he gave me Test 400 and Sus 250, one ml of each every four days.

Going to do first one today, probably looking at a 10 week course. Going to seek some advice re PCT of the very knowledgable members on here.


----------



## Milky

I tried the melatonin last night, 2 x 3 mg caps, knocked me out like a light BUT didnt keep me asleep unfortunatly.

Been groggy all day too so might try one caps tonight.


----------



## Guest

Keep us updated with the melatonin bud im still humming and harring about getting some, i work shifts so they could be helpful!


----------



## Milky

fusion405 said:


> Keep us updated with the melatonin bud im still humming and harring about getting some, i work shifts so they could be helpful!


It knocked me right out last night mate so it clearly works.

I am not as young as l was so the toilet calls 2 or 3 times a bloody night.


----------



## mal

good to see your back in the game milkster.....


----------



## Milky

mal said:


> good to see your back in the game milkster.....


Been a wierd week mate TBH....... had issues with work, issues at home, injuries.....

Back at it now tho, shoulders tommorow, cant wait.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> It knocked me right out last night mate so it clearly works.
> 
> I am not as young as l was so the toilet calls 2 or 3 times a bloody night.


Good job you woke up then wouldnt want to wake up in a wet bed


----------



## pumphead

Milky said:


> I tried the melatonin last night, 2 x 3 mg caps, knocked me out like a light BUT didnt keep me asleep unfortunatly.
> 
> Been groggy all day too so might try one caps tonight.


milky, try three caps mate. i take a 10mg cap every night, if you're over 12 stone u need more like 9-10mg to have a better effect. i swear by the stuff, got mrs pumphead on it & my mothers taking it now too.


----------



## Milky

Had my first jab, vials were a pig to get into.

Had a shake earlier then just had a 250 gramme steak and veg for tea. Might have to have abother shake later as we have ran out of eggs. Ironically we have only been to Asda 4 times in the last 3 days ! Go figure.


----------



## andy

pumphead said:


> milky, try three caps mate. i take a 10mg cap every night, if you're over 12 stone u need more like 9-10mg to have a better effect. i swear by the stuff, got mrs pumphead on it & my mothers taking it now too.


 is melatonin that good? ive heard about it and would maybe try it, but dont fancy the groggyness.

does everyon get groggy with it?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Had my first jab, vials were a pig to get into.
> 
> Had a shake earlier then just had a 250 gramme steak and veg for tea. Might have to have abother shake later as we have ran out of eggs. Ironically we have only been to Asda 4 times in the last 3 days ! Go figure.


What brand is the t400 your using mate? I'm just waiting for my fillet steak dinner now, been waiting too long the wench is getting slower i swear


----------



## Milky

fusion405 said:


> What brand is the t400 your using mate? I'm just waiting for my fillet steak dinner now, been waiting too long the wench is getting slower i swear


If l am correct mate its Prochem stuff but l will check.

I know l sound ignorant re gear etc but l take advice off just one person who l respect thoroughly so never question him.


----------



## Milky

andyim said:


> is melatonin that good? ive heard about it and would maybe try it, but dont fancy the groggyness.
> 
> does everyon get groggy with it?


I think you need to just play about with the doses mate till you get it right.


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> I think you need to just play about with the doses mate till you get it right.


mm... might give it a bash,, my sleep is sh1t the now


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> I think you need to just play about with the doses mate till you get it right.


Exactly this, mate. I'm over 17 stone and I only use 3mg a night. Some others might need a higher dose. You'll still wake up to use the toilet or whatever but you'll drop off no bother again afterwards ime.


----------



## Milky

andyim said:


> mm... might give it a bash,, my sleep is sh1t the now


Definatly mate do you want a link ?


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Definatly mate do you want a link ?


yes please kind sir:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

www.biovea.com


----------



## andy

thanks mate


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> If l am correct mate its Prochem stuff but l will check.
> 
> I know l sound ignorant re gear etc but l take advice off just one person who l respect thoroughly so never question him.


Not at all mate better that than taking different mixed advice from several others, i was just curious. If it is pc can you let me know if you get any pip from the 400?


----------



## Joe1961

Milky said:


> I tried the melatonin last night, 2 x 3 mg caps, knocked me out like a light BUT didnt keep me asleep unfortunatly.
> 
> Been groggy all day too so might try one caps tonight.


I was exactly the same Milky, knocked me out, woke up for the loo through the night. I got the 10mg tablets, and I couldnt handle the groggyness I had the next day, so knocked them on the head. I am also thinkin they made me slighty fed up the next day as well but that is probably an individual thing.

Joe


----------



## Milky

Joe1961 said:


> I was exactly the same Milky, knocked me out, woke up for the loo through the night. I got the 10mg tablets, and I couldnt handle the groggyness I had the next day, so knocked them on the head. I am also thinkin they made me slighty fed up the next day as well but that is probably an individual thing.
> 
> Joe


Felt groggy all day mate bit not fed up so to speak.

The loo thing really pi*ses me off TBH..... would love to let the alarm wake me up just once, or even better have a proper lie in.


----------



## gym rat

whats the plans for 2nyt bigman, just taking it easy?


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> whats the plans for 2nyt bigman, just taking it easy?


Let the aches and pains go away mate and feel fresh for tommorow.

How about you brother ??


----------



## gym rat

having a tipple in front of the tv mate, 5 coors light, a pizza and a bag of monster munch.lol starting a cycle on monday and having a wee cheat nyt so to speak.lol will prob start a journal aswell


----------



## gym rat

its not just ur age mate regarding the loo, im up at least twice during the nyt too and im 26


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> having a tipple in front of the tv mate, 5 coors light, a pizza and a bag of monster munch.lol starting a cycle on monday and having a wee cheat nyt so to speak.lol will prob start a journal aswell


Good man..... looking forward to tomorow mate, shoulders and traps...

I dont drink mate so never bother, even considered trying it to see if it helped me sleep.

Start a journal mate, you have been thro the wars, you can share a lot of experienice with us.


----------



## gym rat

yeah will do big man, took another pic today so will see how far i can progress in the next 8weeks. been off for ten weeks and kept everything so strict, so a little blow out 2nyt will do me no harm.i dont drink myself mate with my collitus and all but abit of rubbish once in a blue moon doesnt seem to give me much agro.


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> yeah will do big man, took another pic today so will see how far i can progress in the next 8weeks. been off for ten weeks and kept everything so strict, so a little blow out 2nyt will do me no harm.i dont drink myself mate with my collitus and all but abit of rubbish once in a blue moon doesnt seem to give me much agro.


you say your starting a course ??? do you not have problems on cycles mate with your health as it was mate ??? what course you doing if ya dont mind me asking


----------



## gym rat

im fine with injectable based gear mate, i have ulcerative collitus which is ulcers on my large intestine. from the research i have done i can run alot of meds, just no orals. As the problems with my digestive tract injectibles are fine... i cant even take creatine. i have primo, test 300, sus 300 and tri tren in my stash so thinking of running something along the lines of 300mg cyp, 300mg sus, 400mg primo and 400mg tri tren per week for 8 weeks


----------



## Milky

Breakfast ;

3 x scrambled eggs ( with 2 richmond sausages, sorry guys but it is Sunday ! )

Glass OJ

Coffee

Banana

MAY add a protein shake at 10 am before l train shoulders at 11.

Very little carbs this morning, feeling bloated...

Up 3 times in the night, realy need to sort this issue out.


----------



## usernameneeded

Milky said:


> Breakfast ;
> 
> 3 x scrambled eggs ( with 2 richmond sausages, sorry guys but it is Sunday ! )
> 
> Glass OJ
> 
> Coffee
> 
> Banana
> 
> MAY add a protein shake at 10 am before l train shoulders at 11.
> 
> Very little carbs this morning, feeling bloated...
> 
> Up 3 times in the night, realy need to sort this issue out.


just try duct taping a carrier bag on ur c0ck 

on a serious note tho do u think having a journal is helping u stick to things more?? i was thinking of starting one cause dont seem to have any consistancy so was wondering if writing things down and getting abuse would help , what do u think ??


----------



## Milky

usernameneeded said:


> just try duct taping a carrier bag on ur c0ck
> 
> on a serious note tho do u think having a journal is helping u stick to things more?? i was thinking of starting one cause dont seem to have any consistancy so was wondering if writing things down and getting abuse would help , what do u think ??


All l will say is not training much last week made me feel sh*t because so many people on here have subbed, shown an interest and wished me well, l felt l had let them down.

I realise that may sound pathetic to some but when so many people are behind you IMO you feel more motivated to deliver the goods...

Make of that what you will mate.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> All l will say is not training much last week made me feel sh*t because so many people on here have subbed, shown an interest and wished me well, l felt l had let them down.
> 
> I realise that may sound pathetic to some but when so many people are behind you IMO you feel more motivated to deliver the goods...
> 
> Make of that what you will mate.


This is your journal m8, this is about the ups aswell as the downs.

No one to impress on here other than yourself m8, real life always comes first. This is a hobby at the end of the day (my 2 penneth anyway)


----------



## Milky

DaveW:2493712 said:


> This is your journal m8, this is about the ups aswell as the downs.
> 
> No one to impress on here other than yourself m8, real life always comes first. This is a hobby at the end of the day (my 2 penneth anyway)


Yeah your spot on mate and l suppose l am doing it solely for me but the support has really made a positive impact on my mindset.


----------



## usernameneeded

DaveW said:


> This is your journal m8, this is about the ups aswell as the downs.
> 
> No one to impress on here other than yourself m8, real life always comes first. This is a hobby at the end of the day (my 2 penneth anyway)


Don't tell him that he will never get back to it *tut* he's letting all us that have subbed down majorly !!!!

Oj .

Hmm maybe I'll give it ago then , just means I'll not have to post on the days I'm not eating good or can't b arrsed training haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Out of interest Milky for your back workout posted earlier were your three sets on each exercise all working sets at the same weight or do you build weight up and lower reps as you progress each set? Thanks.


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Up 3 times in the night, realy need to sort this issue out.


do you take any drinks with diuretic effect before bed? cofee, alcohol etc?


----------



## Milky

BigBennyM said:


> Out of interest Milky for your back workout posted earlier were your three sets on each exercise all working sets at the same weight or do you build weight up and lower reps as you progress each set? Thanks.


Yes mate up the weight lower the reps, sorry for not being to clear on that.


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> do you take any drinks with diuretic effect before bed? cofee, alcohol etc?


No mate neither.

Gonna cut my drinks of around 6 isg tonigt see if that works.


----------



## flinty90

hos it going matey ??, i just started a cycle today so looking forward to some good results over next 8 weeks or so... did you hammer some gym today mate ??


----------



## DiggyV

Milky,

isn't age a wonderful thing. Have you thought of including a few brazil nuts each day (I think between 3 and 6 is what is recommended), they are apparently good for keeping everything tickety-boo down there. I have them each day and whilst I have sleep issues, its not to pee. Also good source of fats for you anyway, might be worth a go.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## phoenix1980

This is your journal Milky so your laying yourself bare I dont think it would be much of a journal if all it had was pages and pages of workouts. It can be therapeutic writing it all down warts and all it shows your human inspite of your size 

So yeah keep it up it will be handy for you to look back and see what you have come through at the end of it. I feel you called your journal an open book for a reason and so far thats pretty much how youve kept it so crack on share your ups and downs with us were all behind you :-D

Persevere with the fluid issue Im certain it will pass you just have to ride out the crap just now and if for some reason it doesnt then theres always the doc :-D


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> hos it going matey ??, i just started a cycle today so looking forward to some good results over next 8 weeks or so... did you hammer some gym today mate ??


I did mate...

Shoulders / traps today...

2 x warm up smith machine accompanied with 2 x sets oF DB shrugs between them.

3 x sets of shoulder press ( smith machine ) 40 kgs.... 50 kgs.... 60 kgs, followed by a set of 15 reps with 20 kgs on for a good stretch and pump.

3 x sets of some cable exercise, basically arms crossed over above my head as in X factor style then arms down to shoulder height, if that makes sense. Bloody good exercise these.

3 x sets DB front raises 17.5 kgs.....20 kgs....22.5 kgs..

3 x sets machine incline shoulder press, not keen on this machine TBH. 40 kgs... 50 kgs.... 60 kgs...

3 x sets of seated side raises, these are all done with 15 kg Db's supersetted with 10 kg DB's.

3 x sets reverse flies, cant recall the weights for some reason.

3 x sets of standing rows, again no weights.

4 x sets of smith machine shrugs with 60 kgs, 2 x sets facing the bar, 2 x sets with bar behind me.

finished with 3 x sets of 15 kg DB standing side raises to failure.

Went to sun bed after gym and mate who owns it was very complimentry about how l looked, made my morning TBH.

Got home and had half a chicken and some supernoodles... time to chill out now, bath, shave and watch a film maybe.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one thanks for the response.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Milky,
> 
> isn't age a wonderful thing. Have you thought of including a few brazil nuts each day (I think between 3 and 6 is what is recommended), they are apparently good for keeping everything tickety-boo down there. I have them each day and whilst I have sleep issues, its not to pee. Also good source of fats for you anyway, might be worth a go.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Not a big fan of nuts mate but may give them a try if they dont taste to hideous, cheers for the tip.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I did mate...
> 
> Shoulders / traps today...
> 
> 2 x warm up smith machine accompanied with 2 x sets oF DB shrugs between them.
> 
> 3 x sets of shoulder press ( smith machine ) 40 kgs.... 50 kgs.... 60 kgs, followed by a set of 15 reps with 20 kgs on for a good stretch and pump.
> 
> 3 x sets of some cable exercise, basically arms crossed over above my head as in X factor style then arms down to shoulder height, if that makes sense. Bloody good exercise these.
> 
> 3 x sets DB front raises 17.5 kgs.....20 kgs....22.5 kgs..
> 
> 3 x sets machine incline shoulder press, not keen on this machine TBH. 40 kgs... 50 kgs.... 60 kgs...
> 
> 3 x sets of seated side raises, these are all done with 15 kg Db's supersetted with 10 kg DB's.
> 
> 3 x sets reverse flies, cant recall the weights for some reason.
> 
> 3 x sets of standing rows, again no weights.
> 
> 4 x sets of smith machine shrugs with 60 kgs, 2 x sets facing the bar, 2 x sets with bar behind me.
> 
> finished with 3 x sets of 15 kg DB standing side raises to failure.
> 
> Went to sun bed after gym and mate who owns it was very complimentry about how l looked, made my morning TBH.
> 
> Got home and had half a chicken and some supernoodles... time to chill out now, bath, shave and watch a film maybe.


bloomin heck thats a big workout for shoulders mate... i would say too much imo however looking at your shoulders it works for you so i wont say nothing except nice one pal X


----------



## Milky

Can l also add things are very settled now at home.

Things havent been for a while due to me being a total idiot and leaving my wife.

I am now back home, very much in love and realise l have a diamond, who will do anything for me and could not be any more supportive.

She cooks for me, encourages me and basically l would be lost without her.


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> I did mate...
> 
> Shoulders / traps today...
> 
> 2 x warm up smith machine accompanied with 2 x sets oF DB shrugs between them.
> 
> 3 x sets of shoulder press ( smith machine ) 40 kgs.... 50 kgs.... 60 kgs, followed by a set of 15 reps with 20 kgs on for a good stretch and pump.
> 
> 3 x sets of some cable exercise, basically arms crossed over above my head as in X factor style then arms down to shoulder height, if that makes sense. Bloody good exercise these.
> 
> 3 x sets DB front raises 17.5 kgs.....20 kgs....22.5 kgs..
> 
> 3 x sets machine incline shoulder press, not keen on this machine TBH. 40 kgs... 50 kgs.... 60 kgs...
> 
> 3 x sets of seated side raises, these are all done with 15 kg Db's supersetted with 10 kg DB's.
> 
> 3 x sets reverse flies, cant recall the weights for some reason.
> 
> 3 x sets of standing rows, again no weights.
> 
> 4 x sets of smith machine shrugs with 60 kgs, 2 x sets facing the bar, 2 x sets with bar behind me.
> 
> finished with 3 x sets of 15 kg DB standing side raises to failure.
> 
> Went to sun bed after gym and mate who owns it was very complimentry about how l looked, made my morning TBH.
> 
> Got home and had half a chicken and some supernoodles... time to chill out now, bath, shave and watch a film maybe.


Looks like a good work out mate.

Hows the injury you had in your trap?


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> bloomin heck thats a big workout for shoulders mate... i would say too much imo however looking at your shoulders it works for you so i wont say nothing except nice one pal X


Yeah wrote down it does seem a lot mate but l honestly dont think it is when l do it.

Only in there for an hour.


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Looks like a good work out mate.
> 
> Hows the injury you had in your trap?


It has been niggling me still mate but l had to crack on. I am doing legs tomorow so as to give it a rest.


----------



## watson100

good that things are going well at home mate know from personal experience it can be very difficult to train and diet right when home life isnt going well


----------



## eezy1

similar to my shoulder routine but with half the exercises :tongue:


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Can l also add things are very settled now at home.
> 
> Things havent been for a while due to me being a total idiot and leaving my wife.
> 
> I am now back home, very much in love and realise l have a diamond, who will do anything for me and could not be any more supportive.
> 
> She cooks for me, encourages me and basically l would be lost without her.


Good man.

She sounds a cracker mate. My mrs has to put up with me being in London 5 days a week, be lost without her as well, even though I only see her from Fiday night to Sunday night a I am gone 4:45 on a Monday morning.

Have a rest now that shoulder workout looked a moster and certainly put the one I posted to shame. Shall be looking to try harder next week. :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## eezy1

funny i have a niggling trap aswell


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> funny i have a niggling trap aswell


Its a trapped nerve mate, its currently running down my left arm.

Extra strength Volterol seem to help.

Fu*k me tho l pull some faces getting thro the pain !


----------



## Mingster

Top workout, mate. Am interested in your training as it is quite different to mine in as far as number of sets and exercises are concerned. I haven't the stamina you have that's for certain. It just goes to prove that there is more than one way to skin a cat and that different styles work just as well for different people. Keep it going, mate:thumb:


----------



## eezy1

done some legs and triceps earlier. u posted any tricep routines up yet mate? last time i checked the thread was afew pages long


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> done some legs and triceps earlier. u posted any tricep routines up yet mate? last time i checked the thread was afew pages long


No mate not put my arm routine on here yet.

Its in Flintys arm thread tho mate if you want to read it.


----------



## Joe1961

Milky said:


> No mate neither.
> 
> Gonna cut my drinks of around 6 isg tonigt see if that works.


Be interesting to see how you get on with this mate.



Milky said:


> I did mate...
> 
> Shoulders / traps today...
> 
> 2 x warm up smith machine accompanied with 2 x sets oF DB shrugs between them.
> 
> 3 x sets of shoulder press ( smith machine ) 40 kgs.... 50 kgs.... 60 kgs, followed by a set of 15 reps with 20 kgs on for a good stretch and pump.
> 
> 3 x sets of some cable exercise, basically arms crossed over above my head as in X factor style then arms down to shoulder height, if that makes sense. Bloody good exercise these.
> 
> 3 x sets DB front raises 17.5 kgs.....20 kgs....22.5 kgs..
> 
> 3 x sets machine incline shoulder press, not keen on this machine TBH. 40 kgs... 50 kgs.... 60 kgs...
> 
> 3 x sets of seated side raises, these are all done with 15 kg Db's supersetted with 10 kg DB's.
> 
> 3 x sets reverse flies, cant recall the weights for some reason.
> 
> 3 x sets of standing rows, again no weights.
> 
> 4 x sets of smith machine shrugs with 60 kgs, 2 x sets facing the bar, 2 x sets with bar behind me.
> 
> finished with 3 x sets of 15 kg DB standing side raises to failure.
> 
> Went to sun bed after gym and mate who owns it was very complimentry about how l looked, made my morning TBH.
> 
> Got home and had half a chicken and some supernoodles... time to chill out now, bath, shave and watch a film maybe.


Crackin workout Milky, 100%, well in mate.



Milky said:


> Can l also add things are very settled now at home.
> 
> Things havent been for a while due to me being a total idiot and leaving my wife.
> 
> I am now back home, very much in love and realise l have a diamond, who will do anything for me and could not be any more supportive.
> 
> She cooks for me, encourages me and basically l would be lost without her.


I like this post mate, thats what its all about in my book, top man.



Milky said:


> Its a trapped nerve mate, its currently running down my left arm.
> 
> Extra strength Volterol seem to help.
> 
> Fu*k me tho l pull some faces getting thro the pain !


I have just bought one of these scholl Muscle therapy messager for £20 on sale in tesco,

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Scholl+Muscle+Therapy+Massager+&hl=en&tbm=shop&aq=f

seems to be fcukin brill mate used it last nigt and felt really good after it.

Joe


----------



## flinty90

eezy1 said:


> done some legs and triceps earlier. u posted any tricep routines up yet mate? last time i checked the thread was afew pages long


Milkys arm routine from my thread

Warm up ; EZ bar curls 2 sets x 15 reps. Also over head EZ bar bar presses to warm up the tri's.

Ez bar curls ; 4 x sets 15, 12, 10, 8 . trick for me is slight pause at bottom so each rep is an individual rep and not part of a movement.

Skull crushers ; 3 x sets supersetted with close grip chest presses..... your tri's will almost ping, make sure to have a spotter.

Standing or sitting DB curls ; 4 x sets.

Overhead tri extentions ; 3 a x sets single arm.

Straight bar reverse wrist curls : 2 x sets...... hard to explain this one. 2 x bars, one medium one lighter, first set of 15 close grip, reverse curl for 15, drop the bar and pick up second lighter bar, wider grip till failure. This will train the bracheus, the small muscle between bi and tri which in turn pushes them out possibly giving an extra 10 % in size on the arm.

Tricep pull down ; V shape bar 3 x sets super setted with rope pull downs.

Machine curls ; 3 x sets light weight to get the final pump and stretch...

If l havent expalined anything properly please feel free to ask...


----------



## Milky

Cheers Flinty..


----------



## gym rat

thats some training routine ther bigman


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> thats some training routine ther bigman


It does seem a lot written down but its really not IMO mate.


----------



## gym rat

its clearly working for you pal, i really like to blast my shoulders too, nufin better than that stupidly tight feeling of the pump to the point its sore


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> its clearly working for you pal, i really like to blast my shoulders too, nufin better than that stupidly tight feeling of the pump to the point its sore


#

I give myself roughly a minute between sets so if you think its not really a long routine time wise.


----------



## Milky

About to sit down for Sunday dinner,

Lamb and all the trimmings but in small portions. I realise its not BB'ing food but hey its not competition time just yet...!


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> About to sit down for Sunday dinner,
> 
> Lamb and all the trimmings but in small portions. I realise its not BB'ing food but hey its not competition time just yet...!


Mmmmmmmm lamb. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Raptor

Milky said:


> About to sit down for Sunday dinner,
> 
> Lamb and all the trimmings but in small portions. I realise its not BB'ing food but hey *its not competition time just yet...!*


Wow i didn't know you were doing a comp mate or is this just a figure of speech?


----------



## Milky

Raptor said:


> Wow i didn't know you were doing a comp mate or is this just a figure of speech?


watch this space mate....


----------



## Raptor

Milky said:


> watch this space mate....


yay


----------



## Milky

Just had some afternoon " aerobics " and feeling pretty good with life.

ironically the shoulder pain has gone now...

Another shake later followed by some scrambled eggs before bed...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just had some afternoon " aerobics " and feeling pretty good with life.
> 
> ironically the shoulder pain has gone now...
> 
> Another shake later followed by some scrambled eggs before bed...


what course ya doing mate ??? or dont ya want to make that public ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> what course ya doing mate ??? or dont ya want to make that public ??


Test 400 and Sus mate

1 ml of each every four days, Prochem stuff..


----------



## usernameneeded

Looks like everything is falling into place now mate

Training is looking good and even doing some "cardio" in the afternoon ;-)

Keep up the good work milky


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Test 400 and Sus mate
> 
> 1 ml of each every four days, Prochem stuff..


Any reason why your taking two diff test blends milky?


----------



## Milky

fatstuff:2495210 said:


> Any reason why your taking two diff test blends milky?


I just asked my supplier his advice for my intended goals mate and he advised this.


----------



## Fatstuff

fair do's mate, you taking anything for oestrogen management?


----------



## Milky

fatstuff:2495224 said:


> fair do's mate, you taking anything for oestrogen management?


No not yet mate. Going to look into it.


----------



## Fatstuff

u might be ok mate, but thats quite a high amount of test thats all i would get some down u, you should recover easier post cycle if u take it now imo too (not telling you to suck eggs just my opinion mate  )


----------



## Another Excuse

can i ask about your Melatonin I have trouble sleeping and seen this pop up a few times, but being as tight as a ducks **** would just like to make sure it is worth it? also thinking of getting the 3mg caps or would suggest i started with the 1mg?

Your making some good progress mate, well done!


----------



## Milky

ad53ggz:2495251 said:


> can i ask about your Melatonin I have trouble sleeping and seen this pop up a few times, but being as tight as a ducks **** would just like to make sure it is worth it? also thinking of getting the 3mg caps or would suggest i started with the 1mg?
> 
> Your making some good progress mate, well done!


IMO its well worth it mate and not expensive at all. Depending on your size l would say min 3 mgs to start with. Will post a link later mate but think l have already TBH.


----------



## Milky

fatstuff:2495239 said:


> u might be ok mate, but thats quite a high amount of test thats all i would get some down u, you should recover easier post cycle if u take it now imo too (not telling you to suck eggs just my opinion mate  )


Cheers mate, will bell him today and ask.his opinion.


----------



## Another Excuse

thanks mate, yeah i seen the link you posted up. Anything else you would recommend from them to get free postage?


----------



## Milky

ad53ggz:2495280 said:


> thanks mate, yeah i seen the link you posted up. Anything else you would recommend from them to get free postage?


Someone suggested some physilliun husk, excuse the spelling to help with the toilet issues in the night mate.


----------



## Another Excuse

Cheers


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I just asked my supplier his advice for my intended goals mate and he advised this.


1 proviron 25mg per day would be a good addition Milky OMO


----------



## DiggyV

What's the plan for today Milky?

I smashed a chest workout in earlier, and still feel great. interested to see how your strength and size goes on the new cycle. Is this what you are after, or are you targeting gains in a particular area?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> 1 proviron 25mg per day would be a good addition Milky OMO


Yeah considered this TBH mate..


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> What's the plan for today Milky?
> 
> I smashed a chest workout in earlier, and still feel great. interested to see how your strength and size goes on the new cycle. Is this what you are after, or are you targeting gains in a particular area?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Just got in mate,

Been a long wet day, hip is playing up a bit having used a crappy roller all day and litterally had to wrestle it up and down hill.

Gonna give myself half an hour or so to dry and and hopefully do legs.

I want to improve my chest and legs mainly mate. The strength question is a difficult one for me. As you will no doubt know yourself you have good days and bad days, somedays you can move mountains, others days you can push an empty bar, so not sure if it will be an easy thing to judge.

I think l will know if l get stronger but l dont think it will be for a couple of weeks at the earliest.


----------



## Milky

Some one asked about PIP from my jab, think it was Fusion.

No PIP what so ever, TBH very rarely do, the wife is getting good at jabbing me now.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Some one asked about PIP from my jab, think it was Fusion.
> 
> No PIP what so ever, TBH very rarely do, the wife is getting good at jabbing me now.


Thanks mate, i am fusion, name change!

My mrs would never do it your a lucky man


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Some one asked about PIP from my jab, think it was Fusion.
> 
> No PIP what so ever, TBH very rarely do, the wife is getting good at jabbing me now.


Heh I always got the wife to do mine, only thing she didnt like actually sticking it in.


----------



## Milky

Ate very clean today if not a lot of calories.

usual brekky

shake

Chicken salad

shake

Forgot the brazil nuts unfortunatly.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Just got in mate,
> 
> Been a long wet day, hip is playing up a bit having used a crappy roller all day and litterally had to wrestle it up and down hill.
> 
> Gonna give myself half an hour or so to dry and and hopefully do legs.
> 
> I want to improve my chest and legs mainly mate. The strength question is a difficult one for me. As you will no doubt know yourself you have good days and bad days, somedays you can move mountains, others days you can push an empty bar, so not sure if it will be an easy thing to judge.
> 
> I think l will know if l get stronger but l dont think it will be for a couple of weeks at the earliest.


Make sure the hip is OK before you go smashing your legs, and end up really smashing your legs! 

you gonna do the old hack squats again - I have legs tomorrow and they will be top of the list, really hit them well last week, and intend to do it again.

Cheers

Diggy.


----------



## Milky

Just trained legs, hit them hard but not as many exercises.

Warm up ; 2 x sets leg extentions

Leg extentions ; 3 x sets cant rememeber bloody weights again, must take a note pad

45 degree leg presses ; 4 x sets..... 15 @ 100 kgs... 12 @ 150 kgs.... 10 @ 200 kgs.... 15 @ 50 kgs

Hack squats ; 3 x sets of 12 @ 50 kgs..

Reverse leg curls ; 15 @ 35 kgs...... 12 @ 45 kgs...... 10 @ 55 kgs...

Seated leg press ; 3 x sets @ 65 kgs BUT one legged.

Not as much as l would liked but l also like to walk.

Note no calves....... l am actually happy with my calves its my upper legs that need the work.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just trained legs, hit them hard but not as many exercises.
> 
> Warm up ; 2 x sets leg extentions
> 
> Leg extentions ; 3 x sets cant rememeber bloody weights again, must take a note pad
> 
> 45 degree leg presses ; 4 x sets..... 15 @ 100 kgs... 12 @ 150 kgs.... 10 @ 200 kgs.... 15 @ 50 kgs
> 
> Hack squats ; 3 x sets of 12 @ 50 kgs..
> 
> Reverse leg curls ; 15 @ 35 kgs...... 12 @ 45 kgs...... 10 @ 55 kgs...
> 
> Seated leg press ; 3 x sets @ 65 kgs BUT one legged.
> 
> Not as much as l would liked but l also like to walk.
> 
> Note no calves....... l am actually happy with my calves its my upper legs that need the work.


good session mate well done...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> good session mate well done...


Feel like l should have done more mate. I know l will be sore tomorow tho.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Feel like l should have done more mate. I know l will be sore tomorow tho.


well thats all that matters lol... did you do any cardio to just stretch them out mate ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> well thats all that matters lol... did you do any cardio to just stretch them out mate ??


No mate, wanted to go on the stair machine but erm.......... forgot.....


----------



## flinty90

hahah... well you have stairs at home, unless you live in a buungalow lol , get up and down them a few times.. might help with the doms tomorrow


----------



## gym rat

hey pal have you thought about taking a small bottle of evoo to work with ya to thro in the shakes, you said you needed to up the calories on my thread and good fats seem to be the way forward, when i was at uni and worked the sites as a labourer on hols i brought a few scoops of oats in a sandwich bag. just a thought


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> hey pal have you thought about taking a small bottle of evoo to work with ya to thro in the shakes, you said you needed to up the calories on my thread and good fats seem to be the way forward, when i was at uni and worked the sites as a labourer on hols i brought a few scoops of oats in a sandwich bag. just a thought


I always forget the EVOO mate and l am trying to keep the carbs down, not doing Keto or anything but l have major bloating issues and low carbs seems to help.


----------



## Milky

Just had my tea ;

200 ish grammes mince with Broccolli and carrots....

Mrs does it lovely with onions, mushrooms and some garlic.


----------



## gym rat

keep it in yer van then bigman, i leave alot of stuff at work, my mornings are so hectic id forget my head if it wasnt screwed on


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just had my tea ;
> 
> 200 ish grammes mince with Broccolli and carrots....
> 
> Mrs does it lovely with onions, mushrooms and some garlic.


fook me not another awesome sounding dinner lol... i cant wait till tomorrow chicken day for me . fish day is ok but i really miss my meat !!!!


----------



## Milky

Got a bad stomach but hey ho small price to pay.

Just taken 6 mgs of melatonin as they seem to be helping.


----------



## Milky

I really dont know whether to go for my last shake or not now.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> Got a bad stomach but hey ho small price to pay.
> 
> Just taken 6 mgs of melatonin as they seem to be helping.


whats the stuff like for random boners and is it good wood or floppy ? im in a predicament ...


----------



## Milky

ewen:2496950 said:


> whats the stuff like for random boners and is it good wood or floppy ? im in a predicament ...


Its a sleeping pill mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> Its a sleeping pill mate.


lol ok thought it was that tanning thing good job i didnt get some and get the wife prepped zzzzzzzz lol


----------



## Milky

Absolutely sh*te nights sleep, need to up the dose of melatonin l think.

Had breakfast of 4 eggs on 2 wholemeal toast. Banana, OJ and coffee.

Going to have a shake before 10 and start upping the food intake. Feel MUCH better for reducing the carbs, not half as bloated.

Hoping to train arms tonight then have a day off to give upper body a break.


----------



## Another Excuse

I know the feeling... Think I maybe got a couple hours max. Kept waking up then not going back to sleep menatolin on order! Hope you get a good session today I'm just off for some fasted cardio....


----------



## Milky

So far today eaten brekky, protein shake with EVOO, 200 grammes chicken wiyh salad. Feeling quite bloated.


----------



## gym rat

you firing evoo on ur salad too bigman, have you tried digestive enzymes for the bloat, did you have this problem before you changed to the new protein powder, some powders make me feel horrible


----------



## Milky

gym [URL=rat:2497851]rat:2497851[/URL] said:


> you firing evoo on ur salad too bigman, have you tried digestive enzymes for the bloat, did you have this problem before you changed to the new protein powder, some powders make me feel horrible


No mate didnt use it in the salad. Had bloating issues for yrs. Going to get some caps Liam suggested this week.


----------



## gym rat

drizzle abit on ur salad mate, since ur carbs are low keep the fats high, will help ya in the macro department bigtime


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Someone suggested some physilliun husk, excuse the spelling to help with the toilet issues in the night mate.


Psyllium is awesome, it expands 50 to 60 times in your intestines, but you must drink enough water with it or it will cause a blockage and you are screwed then.

Perfect 7 makes an awesome blend of an intestinal cleanser.

Also some pro-biotics would be a good idea to add here.

If squats are out of the picture, some lunges would be a nice addition.


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> whats the stuff like for random boners and is it good wood or floppy ? im in a predicament ...


Milanotan mate. I think its milanotan II that is good for wood and bronzing


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Absolutely sh*te nights sleep, need to up the dose of melatonin l think.
> 
> Had breakfast of 4 eggs on 2 wholemeal toast. Banana, OJ and coffee.
> 
> Going to have a shake before 10 and start upping the food intake. Feel MUCH better for reducing the carbs, not half as bloated.
> 
> Hoping to train arms tonight then have a day off to give upper body a break.


What dose is your caps Milky? I take 1 3mg every night ( have done for years now)and seems to work fine.


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Psyllium is awesome, it expands 50 to 60 times in your intestines, but you must drink enough water with it or it will cause a blockage and you are screwed then.
> 
> Perfect 7 makes an awesome blend of an intestinal cleanser.
> 
> Also some pro-biotics would be a good idea to add here.
> 
> If squats are out of the picture, some lunges would be a nice addition.


I am going back to squats asap mate.

Want to incorperate some lunges as well..


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> What dose is your caps Milky? I take 1 3mg every night ( have done for years now)and seems to work fine.


I have been taking 2 x 3 mg caps a night mate.


----------



## Rick89

Great journal mate, only just found it, will keep popping in, good luck with all your goals fella


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I have been taking 2 x 3 mg caps a night mate.


okay.............seems you need a couple o jelly's (Diazepam) every night then mate , that should do the trick..lol.


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight.

Legs killing and body aching. Also TBH l have been on the loo half the day and l am somewhat sore in a certain " area" shall we say. Had a bath, cleansed my " area " and chilling out.

Just had chicken and veg for tea. Ate pretty well again today just need to order some thing to help aleviate the bloating. Lots of reccomendations on here just trying to decide which one.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> No gym tonight.
> 
> Legs killing and body aching. Also TBH l have been on the loo half the day and l am somewhat sore in a certain " area" shall we say. Had a bath, cleansed my " area " and chilling out.
> 
> Just had chicken and veg for tea. Ate pretty well again today just need to order some thing to help aleviate the bloating. Lots of reccomendations on here just trying to decide which one.


LOL.I was like this yesterday, mate. A prawn sandwich from the co-op in the number 1 suspect. Been sitting down tenderly all day....


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> LOL.I was like this yesterday, mate. A prawn sandwich from the co-op in the number 1 suspect. Been sitting down tenderly all day....


Thank you for understanding my pain.

Its a killer mate it really is. Filled myself with dio-calm as well.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> No gym tonight.
> 
> Legs killing and body aching. Also TBH l have been on the loo half the day and l am somewhat sore in a certain " area" shall we say. Had a bath, cleansed my " area " and chilling out.
> 
> Just had chicken and veg for tea. Ate pretty well again today just need to order some thing to help aleviate the bloating. Lots of reccomendations on here just trying to decide which one.


I know what you mean, ........some days, I sh1t 3 times and on number 3 (never fails) I have to use the granbairns babywipes coz dry paper is tooooooooooo sore !!!


----------



## gym rat

hows things pal?


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> hows things pal?


Backside like l have ridden frim York without a saddle mate but apart from that hunky dory.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Backside like l have ridden frim York without a saddle mate but apart from that hunky dory.


Ouch mate. You eaten something dodgy or has Uriel been around? :lol: :lol:

Seriously though buddy, get well soon.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Ouch mate. You eaten something dodgy or has Uriel been around? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Seriously though buddy, get well soon.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Just goes with the bloating mate, had it for yrs and just gotten used to it.

The wife buys 2 packs of Dio-calm every week from Asda.


----------



## gym rat

welcome to my world pal, if i get a flare up baby wipes are my best friend


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> welcome to my world pal, if i get a flare up baby wipes are my best friend


HA HA ..... cant believe were all having this conversation.

Mind you it is a warts and all journal so why not !


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Just goes with the bloating mate, had it for yrs and just gotten used to it.
> 
> The wife buys 2 packs of Dio-calm every week from Asda.


bloody hell mate, that must make training heavy, erm, interesting....

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## expletive

gym rat said:


> welcome to my world pal, if i get a flare up baby wipes are my best friend


When my daughter was in nappies I never used paper to wipe myself, it was wipes all the way.

Nothing like that soothing feeling

My missus couldn't understand how we were getting through so many.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> bloody hell mate, that must make training heavy, erm, interesting....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


I have gotten to the door and had to leg it home on many occasions mate.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> No gym tonight.
> 
> Legs killing and body aching. Also TBH l have been on the loo half the day and l am somewhat sore in a certain " area" shall we say. Had a bath, cleansed my " area " and chilling out.
> 
> yea , come on milky this is just a load o Sh1te :lol:


----------



## gym rat




----------



## Joe1961

Milky said:


> Backside like l have ridden frim York without a saddle mate but apart from that hunky dory.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Milky I aint laughin at your misfortune pal, that sentence above has had me in stictches :lol:

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Milky I aint laughin at your misfortune pal, that sentence above has had me in stictches :lol:
> 
> Joe


Joe if you start discussing your wind issues I'm going to bring up my piles:lol: Just saying


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Joe if you start discussing your wind issues I'm going to bring up my piles:lol: Just saying


This is an open book journal mate so anything goes, how are your piles by the way :lol:


----------



## Milky

Joe1961 said:


> This is an open book journal mate so anything goes, how are your piles by the way :lol:


If he posts a picture your both banned !

Grow up and stop encouraging him !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> I have gotten to the door and had to leg it home on many occasions mate.


note to self - don't ask milky to spot you.


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> note to self - don't ask milky to spot you.


Mate l am not that bad...... well actually l am TBH.


----------



## Uriel

so apart from wind, piles, baby wipes for tattered @rseholes of varying severities..........this journal is progressing swimmingly lol


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> so apart from wind, piles, baby wipes for tattered @rseholes of varying severities..........this journal is progressing swimmingly lol


I cant believe you dont suffer batty boy !


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> I cant believe you dont suffer batty boy !


what makes you think that?

I just had a pile deflation that was bulging in my richter for 3 month.........its just that little pink empty pouch now - slowly tightening back up but annoying catching lumps of sh1te the size of boulders........wiping is a big long task

And I do those farts that go through about 7 octaves and clear counties.

I'm a very anally active man lol


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> what makes you think that?
> 
> I just had a pile deflation that was bulging in my richter for 3 month.........its just that little pink empty pouch now - slowly tightening back up but annoying catching lumps of sh1te the size of boulders........wiping is a big long task
> 
> And I do those farts that go through about 7 octaves and clear counties.
> 
> I'm a very anally active man lol


A very anal man !!


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> A very anal man !!


sphinctorially focused


----------



## Milky

New day, new ringpiece......

Up and raring to go..... some git posted a piture of Phil Heaths arms last night and it filled me with rage and unrequented jealousy TBH.


----------



## watson100

With his arms no wonder he is mr olympia very impressive


----------



## Fatstuff

I SUFFER FROM FARTS, CONSTIPATION, PILES AND I USE BABY WIPES ON THE ****TER, SOMETIMES IF I DONT HAVE BABY WIPES I GOB ON THE TISSUE AND WIPE :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Eating going well today. Feeling very full tho already.

Cant wait to hit the gym tonight.


----------



## big steve

you look massive in your new avi mate

bigger than i thought!, fair play


----------



## Milky

big [URL=steve:2500376]steve:2500376[/URL] said:


> you look massive in your new avi mate
> 
> bigger than i thought!, fair play


Cheers mate. You know how it is tho your never big enough.


----------



## Milky

Ok..... got home from work at 7 pm, feeling quite crap TBH and totally prepared to duck the gym, l then give myself a bolloking for basically " going down " too easy. So, l kicked myself up the ar*e and steamed off into the darkness.

Trained arms, bit of a variation to the norm due to my left tendon being very tender..

Managed to curl 45 kgs + bar for ten so not too shabby.

Whilst fighting thro the pain all l kept thinking was " Phil Heaths arms, Phil Heaths arms. " worked a treat TBH, seemed to push me that little bit more ( sorry if that sounds pathetic )

Got home and the wife had cooked me pork and veg. Very nice it was too, just need to pick the stuff out of my teeth now..

PS Its my beautiful wifes birthday tomorow.... 42 she is and may she live for ever...


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Ok..... got home from work at 7 pm, feeling quite crap TBH and totally prepared to duck the gym, l then give myself a bolloking for basically " going down " too easy. So, l kicked myself up the ar*e and steamed off into the darkness.
> 
> Trained arms, bit of a variation to the norm due to my left tendon being very tender..
> 
> Managed to curl 45 kgs + bar for ten so not too shabby.
> 
> Whilst fighting thro the pain all l kept thinking was " Phil Heaths arms, Phil Heaths arms. " worked a treat TBH, seemed to push me that little bit more ( sorry if that sounds pathetic )
> 
> Got home and the wife had cooked me pork and veg. Very nice it was too, just need to pick the stuff out of my teeth now..
> 
> PS Its my beautiful wifes birthday tomorow.... 42 she is and may she live for ever...


im jealous....

wish i could go to the gym:crying:

and get pork and veg cooked for me......


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Ok..... got home from work at 7 pm, feeling quite crap TBH and totally prepared to duck the gym, l then give myself a bolloking for basically " going down " too easy. So, l kicked myself up the ar*e and steamed off into the darkness.
> 
> Trained arms, bit of a variation to the norm due to my left tendon being very tender..
> 
> Managed to curl 45 kgs + bar for ten so not too shabby.
> 
> Whilst fighting thro the pain all l kept thinking was " Phil Heaths arms, Phil Heaths arms. " worked a treat TBH, seemed to push me that little bit more ( sorry if that sounds pathetic )
> 
> Got home and the wife had cooked me pork and veg. Very nice it was too, just need to pick the stuff out of my teeth now..
> 
> PS Its my beautiful wifes birthday tomorow.... 42 she is and may she live for ever...


Well done for not giving in mate, and getting to the gym, and happy birthday to Mrs milky for tomorrow, hope you got something nice planned mate, like a good shoulders session or something like that lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

andyim said:


> im jealous....
> 
> wish i could go to the gym:crying:
> 
> and get pork and veg cooked for me......


why you not going to gym mate ??? you injured in what way ??


----------



## andy

fcked trap mate, been like that for couple o weeks now. posted a few threads about it.

i think im about a week away from getting back to the gym, and im like a fkn caged animal i swear to god.

and, tbh, ive ate nowt but sh1te for two weeks,so 1 week to go, then a huge kick up the behind for me


----------



## flinty90

andyim said:


> fcked trap mate, been like that for couple o weeks now. posted a few threads about it.
> 
> i think im about a week away from getting back to the gym, and im like a fkn caged animal i swear to god.
> 
> and, tbh, ive ate nowt but sh1te for two weeks,so 1 week to go, then a huge kick up the behind for me


its a coont when you cant train isnt it.. however i should kick your a$$ now anyway, no excuse to eat sh1te mate lol.... you got a journal pal ??


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> its a coont when you cant train isnt it.. however i should kick your a$$ now anyway, no excuse to eat sh1te mate lol.... you got a journal pal ??


not yet, tbh, its a bit scary even thinking about a journal, but i spose if i was to start one, then what better time than next wek?


----------



## Milky

andyim said:


> not yet, tbh, its a bit scary even thinking about a journal, but i spose if i was to start one, then what better time than next wek?


Go for it mate, its kinda helping me along if l am honest...


----------



## flinty90

andyim said:


> not yet, tbh, its a bit scary even thinking about a journal, but i spose if i was to start one, then what better time than next wek?


get one started mate like you say, new start perfect time to kick one up !!!

start it now ready for next week. it will stop you eating sh1te for next few days aswell lol


----------



## Milky

2 nd jab tonight.

Feeling lot less bloated after some dietry adjustments....


----------



## gym rat

what did ya change mate


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> what did ya change mate


I did some one armed tricep pulldowns mate and some cable double bicep curls..

Didnt do the overhead tri extentions due to the dodgy tendon...


----------



## gym rat

i meant the dietry adjustments.lol glad its sorted for you anyway, means getting more grub down your neck now


----------



## GreedyBen

Another piles sufferer here, bit late to chime in but nevermind. Ask your doc for some colo-fac if certain foods/stuff is playing you up, I find sauces and white pasta set me off big time! As for the baby wipes, I just hop in the bath and get the shower head to give me a nice cool blast!Pat dry with toilet paper to make sure the jobs done and towel the rest/feet. Then hose down any remaining 'evidence'


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> i meant the dietry adjustments.lol glad its sorted for you anyway, means getting more grub down your neck now


Sorry mate...

Cut out ALL pasta and bread apart from brekky and zero carbs in the evening... also started on Brazil nuts after some advice on here.


----------



## Steve_B

Milky said:


> Sorry mate...
> 
> Cut out ALL pasta and bread apart from brekky and zero carbs in the evening... also started on Brazil nuts after some advice on here.


I was eating bread or pasta two or three times a day before I started dieting, probably a couple of times a week now, if that. First few days I stopped eating them I could literally feel my intestines deflating! I also stopped getting acid reflux which I'd had for ages.


----------



## Tassotti

I like brazil nuts but its nothing to do with farmers


----------



## Milky

Ate well this morning. Feeling far less bloated, arms and legs are killing me.

Mite take my gorgeous wife out for a meal tonight for her birthday.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Ate well this morning. Feeling far less bloated, arms and legs are killing me.
> 
> Mite take my gorgeous wife out for a meal tonight for her birthday.


Sounds like the training is going well. I've just switched from sl5x5 to push pull legs and I feel like I've been run over after the first week! All lifts have gone up though so SL definitely worked well.

I get the bloat too. Pasta and bread are the enemy for some of us sadly as I love both!

Edit - happy birthday Mrs Milky!


----------



## watson100

Good move mate always best to keep the wife happy whilst training and dieting I know it drives my girlfriend nuts


----------



## Milky

Yoshi:2502162 said:


> Everyones saying how fit your wife is milky but I havn't seen her, pic? lol


Look in thread postcard from milky mate.


----------



## Milky

Right looking for some feed back on diet here.

So far l have had 4 x scrambled eggs on 2 wholemeal toast A banana, a glass of orange juice, a shake, 4 x brazil nuts and 3 x jaffa cakes.

Any opinions...?


----------



## Fatstuff

Be careful on them jaffa cakes m8, strong stuff so i hear, remember about the mr olympia jaffa cake incident...... best not to go into it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Right looking for some feed back on diet here.
> 
> So far l have had 4 x scrambled eggs on 2 wholemeal toast A banana, a glass of orange juice, a shake, 4 x brazil nuts and 3 x jaffa cakes.
> 
> Any opinions...?


I'm no diet expert but that looks good to me. Seems pretty well balanced but I guess personally I'd probably have either the banana or the OJ rather than both just to keep the carbs a bit lower as you've got the toast in there. Alternatively (depending on what you have planned for the rest of the day) you could save the save the shake and banana to have as another meal around 10ish??

Just my 2peneth worth, I don't want flaming from the macro police!!


----------



## Milky

BigBennyM:2502224 said:


> I'm no diet expert but that looks good to me. Seems pretty well balanced but I guess personally I'd probably have either the banana or the OJ rather than both just to keep the carbs a bit lower as you've got the toast in there. Alternatively (depending on what you have planned for the rest of the day) you could save the save the shake and banana to have as another meal around 10ish??
> 
> Just my 2peneth worth, I don't want flaming from the macro police!!


Carbs will be very low the rest of the day mate.


----------



## Milky

Can l also point out this was 2 meals not just one.

With my job we eat when we get chance.


----------



## Fatstuff

are you going for size, or cutting milky?


----------



## will-uk

Milky........ I have only read 4 pages due to my little angel screaming and kicking footballs everywhere :lol: However may i add i was awaiting a journal from yourself and so far im impressed...

Subbed matey


----------



## Milky

fatstuff:2502361 said:


> are you going for size, or cutting milky?


Both mate....gonna take some doing.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Both mate....gonna take some doing.


Its possible mate, just a lot slower IMO - I done it but I reckon I could of done a lot better cutting then bulking. Copious amounts of test is going to help you though lol


----------



## Milky

Dinnet ;

Chicken salad with a litre of water.


----------



## flinty90

its not a bad bot of food mate to be fair, Jaffa cakes perhaps a bit ott lol... but rest of it seems fine....

get cardio done and i want an extra 8 minutes for the jaffa cake incident lol


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Dinnet ;
> 
> Chicken salad with a litre of water.


Im on the chicken salad too but with some sort of olive oily dressing and bacon melted cheese too hmmm cant wait


----------



## DiggyV

fatstuff said:


> Its possible mate, just a lot slower IMO - I done it but I reckon I could of done a lot better cutting then bulking. Copious amounts of test is going to help you though lol


Careful, Ewen reckons that Jaffa Cakes are the food of champions! :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Milky

flinty90:2503003 said:


> its not a bad bot of food mate to be fair, Jaffa cakes perhaps a bit ott lol... but rest of it seems fine....
> 
> get cardio done and i want an extra 8 minutes for the jaffa cake incident lol


Mate it just beats the sweet cravings.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Mate it just beats the sweet cravings.


yea ..there's only 3grams of fat in a JAFFA,.......... ive actually used these on cheat days and ate the whole bloody pack with a nice hot cup of Tea :blush:


----------



## DiggyV

Replicator said:


> yea ..there's only 3grams of fat in a JAFFA,.......... ive actually used these on cheat days and ate the whole bloody pack with a nice hot cup of Tea :blush:


a nice mug of tea, when there are biscuits in the house is fatal for me, cheat day or not! :wacko:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> yea ..there's only 3grams of fat in a JAFFA,.......... ive actually used these on cheat days and ate the whole bloody pack with a nice hot cup of Tea :blush:


dont give him and bad ideas ffs lol. he is weak enough as it is without throwing temptation in is mush lol X


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> a nice mug of tea, when there are biscuits in the house is fatal for me, cheat day or not! :wacko:


My kids hate me when im on it mate lol... stop missus from buying anything that i could see day in day out, so no biccies or any treats for kids either pmsl


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Look in thread postcard from milky mate.


aye... ive looked a few times.. :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Never got chance to eat again today, fu*king fuming ! Basically our boss has hired us all out and the machines and the pr**k we are working for thinks he can have us for ku*ts...... WELL he wont tomorow because l have phoned in sick.

ANYWHO...... took my darling wife out for a chinese for her birthday, very nice it was too.


----------



## gym rat

nice one mate, come on what ya get... for some reason i love to know wat people get to eat when they head out.lol its like food porn or something, really need to get my head checked.lmao


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> nice one mate, come on what ya get... for some reason i love to know wat people get to eat when they head out.lol its like food porn or something, really need to get my head checked.lmao


£9.50 each..... wife had spring rolls and beef in cantonese sauce ( fu*king LOVELY BTW ! )

I had..... BBQ ribs and sweet and sour chicken. We had a portion of fried rice an a portion of chips, hardly ate any of the chips.

Really enjoyed it mate and more importantly so did the wife.


----------



## gym rat

glad you had a gooden bigman, its funny when you say what the wife got and somehow knew it was lovely.lol thats what i love about taking my girl out... i get the left overs


----------



## gummyp

Journal is a great read mate. Have enjoyed reading especially the part below lol



Milky said:


> Never got chance to eat again today, fu*king fuming ! Basically our boss has hired us all out and the machines and *the *pr**k* we are working for thinks he can have us for ku*ts...... WELL he wont tomorow because l have phoned in sick.*
> 
> ANYWHO...... took my darling wife out for a chinese for her birthday, very nice it was too.


Good luck with your goals


----------



## Joe1961

Milky said:


> £9.50 each..... wife had spring rolls and beef in cantonese sauce ( fu*king LOVELY BTW ! )
> 
> I had..... BBQ ribs and sweet and sour chicken. We had a portion of fried rice an a portion of chips, hardly ate any of the chips.
> 
> Really enjoyed it mate and more importantly so did the wife.


Nice one Milky, keep the Mrs happy, No 1 priority  Chinese meals always go down well mate, Friday is chinese take away day for us, really lookin forward to it.

Well in mate

Joe


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Right looking for some feed back on diet here.
> 
> So far l have had 4 x scrambled eggs on 2 wholemeal toast A banana, a glass of orange juice, a shake, 4 x brazil nuts and 3 x jaffa cakes.
> 
> Any opinions...?


Yah, cut down on some of the carbs.

Take the wife out for dinner and tell her you love her and how she is the love of your life.

Do this and harmony will be yours.


----------



## Guest

> £9.50 each.....


tight bastard


----------



## flinty90

romper stomper said:


> tight bastard


Fcuk me how did yu get passed the gate security to get in here pmsl !!!

Milky will be pleased you popped in with some words of wisdom Romper :whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch

How the **** did you just have 3 jaffa cakes?! As soon as I open the pack.....GONE. Cant stop - just like a pack of Haribo or Jelly sankes!


----------



## flinty90

Magic Torch said:


> How the **** did you just have 3 jaffa cakes?! As soon as I open the pack.....GONE. Cant stop - just like a pack of *Haribo* or Jelly sankes!


come on Torch fcuk off mate talking about Haribo , cant you see im depleted of all things awesome pmsl...

Tangfastics mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DiggyV

He's been sent here to test us, Flinty. 

Hmmmm......Starmix

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Uriel

Magic Torch said:


> How the **** did you just have 3 jaffa cakes?! As soon as I open the pack.....GONE. Cant stop - just like a pack of Haribo or Jelly sankes!


Jelly Snakes are the new Crack IMO.........My daughters sweet cupboard is totally ransacked if I know those bad boys are in the house......she can whistle Dixie lol

And I will be dinning on the finest chinease takeaway in the midlands (IMO) this evening from China City On the Worcester Road....pricey - but they throw in the Prawn Crackers and a chilled Bottle of Tsing Tao Beer for free...and EVERY waitress is a Chinese Godess - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Milky

Can l just confirm l am certainly not tight, in fact far from it. I actually had £250 in my pocket it was my wife who chose that menu.


----------



## Milky

hackskii:2504286 said:


> Yah, cut down on some of the carbs.
> 
> Take the wife out for dinner and tell her you love her and how she is the love of your life.
> 
> Do this and harmony will be yours.


Hacks dont know if you saw the rest of the days food but have very little carbs after breakfast.


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> Jelly Snakes are the new Crack IMO.........My daughters sweet cupboard is totally ransacked if I know those bad boys are in the house......she can whistle Dixie lol
> 
> And I will be dinning on the finest chinease takeaway in the midlands (IMO) this evening from China City On the Worcester Road....pricey - but they throw in the Prawn Crackers and a chilled Bottle of Tsing Tao Beer for free...and EVERY waitress is a Chinese Godess - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Is that the one in between Worcester and Kiddie? My lad and I call in there sometimes on the way back from watching the mighty Gloucester Rugby. I'd have to agree that it is pretty damed good.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback

Magic Torch said:


> How the **** did you just have 3 jaffa cakes?! As soon as I open the pack.....GONE. Cant stop - just like a pack of Haribo or Jelly sankes!


All I can see is a mental version of the harribo advert but with Magic Torch asking a gym instructor where equipment is....

"Can you tell me where the Jelly snakes are please?" ...... "Could you spot me while I'm on the fizzy cola bottles?"


----------



## Uriel

DiggyV said:


> Is that the one in between Worcester and Kiddie? My lad and I call in there sometimes on the way back from watching the mighty Gloucester Rugby. I'd have to agree that it is pretty damed good.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Yes mate that is it...on the A449. It is a really good resteraunt - have a sit in there next time - the girls are brill

my house is about 3 mile from it, 5 min in the car


----------



## Milky

Sat here watching Deadliest catch ........ awesome.


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Sat here watching Deadliest catch ........ awesome.


That the show about AIDS?


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> That the show about AIDS?


No mate thats Deadliest "SNATCH"

This is about crab fishing...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No mate thats Deadliest "SNATCH"
> 
> This is about crab fishing...


Same thing aint it lol


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> No mate thats Deadliest "SNATCH"
> 
> This is about crab fishing...


we could make a porn version (called deadliest snatch.....or fishiets hatch or some nonsense) about a trawler full of clunge on the bearant sea.........i could work in a few prn gags about big crabs etc......and eating bait lol

You could be catpain Tug Boat Milky?


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> we could make a porn version (called deadliest snatch.....or fishiets hatch or some nonsense) about a trawler full of clunge on the bearant sea.........i could work in a few prn gags about big crabs etc......and eating bait lol
> 
> You could be catpain Tug Boat Milky?


I'm game as long as no one see's my winky...


----------



## Milky

Right back to the boring bit now, training and diet..

Left tendon still sore, going to pop some pain killers for that.

Had the usual brekky..... a few have said the carbs may be excessive but my carb intake is very low thro the day and non existent in the evening.

Still aware of legs for some strange reason...... mind you TBH still aware of ALL my body.... cant think lf anywhere not sore or tender..


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> I'm game as long as no one see's my winky...


Well that would be an unusual porno?

lets make a porno where no one exposes their genitals or has penetrative sex???

I think they do that already.....its called Hollyoaks lol


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> Well that would be an unusual porno?
> 
> lets make a porno where no one exposes their genitals or has penetrative sex???
> 
> I think they do that already.....its called Hollyoaks lol


I will steer the ship and provide drinks..


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> ... cant think lf anywhere not sore or tender..


you winky by the sounds of it lol


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> you winky by the sounds of it lol


Dont kid yourself.... wifes birthday dont forget..


----------



## Another Excuse

ha ha... sorry to ask a boring question. How long did it take for you biovea things to arrive im still not got mine, and i want to sleep well!


----------



## Milky

ad53ggz said:


> ha ha... sorry to ask a boring question. How long did it take for you biovea things to arrive im still not got mine, and i want to sleep well!


About 4 days l think mate...

How heavy are you ?


----------



## Another Excuse

82kg at 5 ft 11


----------



## Milky

ad53ggz said:


> 82kg at 5 ft 11


2 x caps will do you l reckon then mate.


----------



## Another Excuse

Thanks mate, looking forward to trying them once they arrive.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> 2 x caps will do you l reckon then mate.


Milky, is this from experience buddy? I have some on order also, but am a little heavier than ad53ggz at 98 Kg, so was looking at 3 about 30 mins before bed, what do you reckon?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> we could make a porn version (called deadliest snatch.....or fishiets hatch or some nonsense) about a trawler full of clunge on the bearant sea.........i could work in a few prn gags about big crabs etc......and eating bait lol
> 
> *You could be catpain Tug Boat Milky*?


PMSL..

I could be "Fish slapper flinty"

"Uri the eel "


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:2504870 said:


> Milky, is this from experience buddy? I have some on order also, but am a little heavier than ad53ggz at 98 Kg, so was looking at 3 about 30 mins before bed, what do you reckon?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Yeah mate. At our weight we need 3.


----------



## Another Excuse

oh and sent a pm...( hopefully!)


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> PMSL..
> 
> I could be "Fish slapper flinty"
> 
> "Uri the eel "


you could be leutenant Flinty Mc Glinty Who's seamen shoots squinty pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> you could be leutenant Flinty Mc Glinty Who's seamen shoots squinty pmsl


yeah mate, you could be Uriel the dirty deckhand... or just "The GREEN HORN" haha


----------



## Milky

Had a lovely leisurely day with the Mrs.....

Food hasnt been great TBH but hey ho gym will still get hammered shortly.


----------



## Breda

Hey milk man just out of interest... How much are you weighing now and what are how many kcals you taking in a day?


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Had a lovely leisurely day with the Mrs.....
> 
> Food hasnt been great TBH but hey ho gym will still get hammered shortly.


Thats the way Milky............................Nothing gets a good BB down ! :thumb:


----------



## Milky

wholemeal breda said:


> Hey milk man just out of interest... How much are you weighing now and what are how many kcals you taking in a day?


Wieght ; Dont know wil find out later

Kcals : no idea at all and TBH l dont dwell on this kind of stuff. I try to eat a balanced decent diet and l go of clothes, the mirror and my strength to see if its working... cant stand all this macro nonsense at all.


----------



## Breda

Milky said:


> Wieght ; Dont know wil find out later
> 
> Kcals : no idea at all and TBH l dont dwell on this kind of stuff. I try to eat a balanced decent diet and l go of clothes, the mirror and my strength to see if its working... cant stand all this macro nonsense at all.


Same as me mate


----------



## Milky

wholemeal breda said:


> Same as me mate


This may sound a bit bizarre as well mate but for chest definition l look to see if my nipples are on the move.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Wieght ; Dont know wil find out later
> 
> Kcals : no idea at all and TBH l dont dwell on this kind of stuff. I try to eat a balanced decent diet and l go of clothes, the mirror and my strength to see if its working... cant stand all this macro nonsense at all.


to be fair mate i wouldnt call it nonsense...

nothng wrong with knowing how much of what your eating , its like i say how can you change things if you have no idea of what your taking in..

yeah i wouldnt say live and breath macros per se , but are you definitely eating enough protein each day to build muscle for a bloke your size ???

not picking fault mate but to say its nonesense IMO is a little bit nieve ( spelling) !!


----------



## eezy1

wholemeal breda said:


> Same as me mate


samehere dawg


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate i wouldnt call it nonsense...
> 
> nothng wrong with knowing how much of what your eating , its like i say how can you change things if you have no idea of what your taking in..
> 
> yeah i wouldnt say live and breath macros per se , but are you definitely eating enough protein each day to build muscle for a bloke your size ???
> 
> not picking fault mate but to say its nonesense IMO is a little bit nieve ( spelling) !!


Nonsense may have been the wrong word mate. I cant being doing with the " scientific" side of things...

As for the diet being enough.... l know when l am growing, l feel it, l see it in my clothes etc. Same as if l am shrinking etc the jeans get looser, the t shirts get looser and l feel " smaller"

Right now l am feeling pretty big, pretty tight so l know l am doing something right, if that makes sense.

Maybe if l decide to compete l will get more scientific.


----------



## Thunderstruck

no better gauge than the body itself tho i reckon!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate i wouldnt call it nonsense...
> 
> nothng wrong with knowing how much of what your eating , its like i say how can you change things if you have no idea of what your taking in..
> 
> yeah i wouldnt say live and breath macros per se , but are you definitely eating enough protein each day to build muscle for a bloke your size ???
> 
> not picking fault mate but to say its nonesense IMO is a little bit nieve ( spelling) !!


I dont follow set macros but i do follow a meal plan so i can alter it how and when its necessary. My meals are usually the same so its not difficult... if i'm gaining i know im on the right track if i'm not then i know that i need to up kcals, if i'm getting a bit of a belly then i just lower my carbs.... Cant be bothered watchin macros after a while as im not wanting to compete


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Nonsense may have been the wrong word mate. I cant being doing with the " scientific" side of things...
> 
> As for the diet being enough.... l know when l am growing, l feel it, l see it in my clothes etc. Same as if l am shrinking etc the jeans get looser, the t shirts get looser and l feel " smaller"
> 
> Right now l am feeling pretty big, pretty tight so l know l am doing something right, if that makes sense.
> 
> Maybe if l decide to compete l will get more scientific.


thats fair enough mate, you have years of experience, know your body well and what makes it respond..

beginners on the other hand have no idea so in a way i can see your point, and for the most part i hate getting wrapped up in all the macro stuff.. but its always worth having some idea even if its just a starting point or for reference ... X


----------



## flinty90

wholemeal breda said:


> I dont follow set macros but i do follow a meal plan so i can alter it how and when its necessary. My meals are usually the same so its not difficult... if i'm gaining i know im on the right track if i'm not then i know that i need to up kcals, if i'm getting a bit of a belly then i just lower my carbs.... Cant be bothered watchin macros after a while as im not wanting to compete


no mate i know what your saying...

i mainly worry about calories and protein. fats is normally just in my diet anyway and carbs , well i know if im short of carbs as my energy levels tell me that..

im just thinking more for the beginners, rather than the ones of us that have had experience and know what food is what....


----------



## Breda

Milky said:


> This may sound a bit bizarre as well mate but for chest definition l look to see if my nipples are on the move.


lol at your age mate the only movement they'll be making is down :tt2:

TBH ive never thought of nip movement as a guage of chest growth but thinking about it it makes sense


----------



## Replicator

wholemeal breda said:


> lol at your age mate the only movement they'll be making is down :tt2:
> 
> TBH ive never thought of nip movement as a guage of chest growth but thinking about it it makes sense


The more your chest grows the more them nips face the floor LOL


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> The more your chest grows the more them nips face the floor LOL


exactly !!


----------



## Breda

Replicator said:


> The more your chest grows the more them nips face the floor LOL


Not for me bro mine go sideways :confused1:


----------



## Replicator

Get the wife to lie on the floor and you stand over her and get her to take a PHOTO............post it up and I want to see them nips point straight at me


----------



## Replicator

wholemeal breda said:


> Not for me bro mine go sideways :confused1:


Thats just weird


----------



## expletive

wholemeal breda said:


> Not for me bro mine go sideways :confused1:


You've got boseyed boobs fella


----------



## Breda

Replicator said:


> Thats just weird


they sit on the hump (if u no what i mean) but dont go under only side ways. Maybe the more my chest grows they will decide to move under the hump and i'll be normal


----------



## Breda

expletive said:


> You've got boseyed boobs fella


If only i knew what you were talking about


----------



## Breda

Right lads i'm finishing work now

I wish you all a good week end i dont know how to find your journals on my phone


----------



## Milky

Just blitzed chest and l feel fu*king fantastic.

I have a bad shoulder, a head ache but l feel pumped to fu*k and full of my self.

Got home, FORGOT my pwo shake AGAIN and had chicken and veg for tea.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just blitzed chest and l feel fu*king fantastic.
> 
> I have a bad shoulder, a head ache but l feel pumped to fu*k and full of my self.
> 
> Got home, FORGOT my pwo shake AGAIN and had chicken and veg for tea.


well thats fcuked yur macros up then hasnt it you will never get big you know :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Just dropped 3 x melatonin caps so should sleep ish toninght.

Wife woke me up for some "aerobics" early hours this morning so she's been warned it best not happen tonight, if need be she can just hop on and help herself.

May try to some some am cardio ( in the gym ) tomorow.

For some reason getting weird urges to do it again.


----------



## steviethe spark

Milky said:


> Wieght ; Dont know wil find out later
> 
> Kcals : no idea at all and TBH l dont dwell on this kind of stuff. I try to eat a balanced decent diet and l go of clothes, the mirror and my strength to see if its working... cant stand all this macro nonsense at all.


Totaly agree mate never worry much bout measureing food ect just go by mirrior and strenth gains as well ,tbh haven time either and cant be bothered.


----------



## Milky

Weight is 16 stone 10 Btw !!


----------



## steviethe spark

Milky said:


> Weight is 16 stone 10 Btw !!


My aims to be around 16 stone pretty lean ,not sure if it ever happen though .R u bulking or cuttin at the minute mate?


----------



## Milky

steviethe [URL=spark:2506098]spark:2506098[/URL] said:


> My aims to be around 16 stone pretty lean ,not sure if it ever happen though .R u bulking or cuttin at the minute mate?


Going for both mate. How ever the losing of fat and weight but the gaining of muscke gives a bigger look even tho the scales say you are smaller.


----------



## Milky

Just got up, cant remember last time l slept in this late.

Chest is killing me... love it. About to have the usual brekky, go and do the food shopping then hit back HARD later.

Going to try and dig the bike back out later, really really want to get back into it,


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just got up, cant remember last time l slept in this late.
> 
> Chest is killing me... love it. About to have the usual brekky, go and do the food shopping then hit back HARD later.
> 
> Going to try and dig the bike back out later, really really want to get back into it,


A full nights sleep can only mean good things mate, looking at getting a bike myself!

Do you train abs directly milky?


----------



## gym rat

morning big man, busy day ahead i see


----------



## Milky

willsy said:


> A full nights sleep can only mean good things mate, looking at getting a bike myself!
> 
> Do you train abs directly milky?


Not yet mate no.

I am of the opinion whilst l am carrying to much fat to see them, training them will only give the illusion of being fatter. I am getting my BF done at some point this weekend l hope and will keep my eye on it from there.


----------



## gym rat

Milky said:


> Not yet mate no.
> 
> I am of the opinion whilst l am carrying to much fat to see them, training them will only give the illusion of being fatter. I am getting my BF done at some point this weekend l hope and will keep my eye on it from there.


good line of thinking, you dont want big thick abs, i only train mnine every other week then hammer them show time to keep a smaller waist


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> morning big man, busy day ahead i see


Not to bad mate,

Life is really goood at the minute and l think a lot of that is down to me and the Mrs beong happy. I dont intend to break the cycle in a hurry as its doing wonders for my training, diet and life in general having her happy again.


----------



## gym rat

glad to hear it mate


----------



## flinty90

Milky is that skimmed milk i see in your avi you girl lol...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Milky is that skimmed milk i see in your avi you girl lol...


Ha ha yeah it is mate, been on it for yrs !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Ha ha yeah it is mate, been on it for yrs !!


Ok mate, as long as it fits in with your macros i guess its ok :whistling:


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> Yes mate that is it...on the A449. It is a really good resteraunt - have a sit in there next time - the girls are brill
> 
> my house is about 3 mile from it, 5 min in the car


small world eh. We normally do sit down, as I am about an hour north of there between oswestry and shrewsbury, so its cold by the time we gat back.

cheers

diggy


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Not to bad mate,
> 
> Life is really goood at the minute and l think a lot of that is down to me and the Mrs beong happy. I dont intend to break the cycle in a hurry as its doing wonders for my training, diet and life in general having her happy again.


And long may it continue m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## GShock

Glad you are happy mate....... where are you getting BF% checked?


----------



## Milky

GShock:2506769 said:


> Glad you are happy mate....... where are you getting BF% checked?


At my gym mate £7.50 he charges.


----------



## Milky

Jusyt had dinner of half a chicken and some beef super noodles.

Gonna give it an hour then go do back..

On a side note the Mrs bought some HP Guinness sauce and l am unsure if l like it or not... anyone else tried it ?


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Jusyt had dinner of half a chicken and some beef super noodles.
> 
> Gonna give it an hour then go do back..
> 
> On a side note the Mrs bought some HP Guinness sauce and l am unsure if l like it or not... anyone else tried it ?


HP guiness eh?

Sound interesting, Ill have to get a bottle of that


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Jusyt had dinner of half a chicken and some beef super noodles.
> 
> Gonna give it an hour then go do back..
> 
> On a side note the Mrs bought some HP Guinness sauce and l am unsure if l like it or not... anyone else tried it ?


:no: I cant touch it mate ,,....im on the wagon !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Jusyt had dinner of half a chicken and some beef super noodles.
> 
> Gonna give it an hour then go do back..
> 
> On a side note the Mrs bought some HP Guinness sauce and l am unsure if l like it or not... anyone else tried it ?


its awesome on meat mate, not too good on chicken notthe right taste..

nice with corned beef, and cheese


----------



## Milky

Just battered my back..

Did deads at 100 kgs for 6 then dropped it back to 50 kgs because l am too old to let my ego do myself an injury so l can come on here and brag.. I did 4 sets of 12 at 50 kgs and l am fine with that TBH...


----------



## Breda

Milky said:


> Just battered my back..
> 
> Did deads at 100 kgs for 6 then dropped it back to 50 kgs because l am too old to let my ego do myself an injury so l can come on here and brag.. I did 4 sets of 12 at 50 kgs and l am fine with that TBH...


Doesnt matter how heavy it is mate so long as you work the muscle you intend to work

Train smart and stay injury free


----------



## Milky

Breda said:


> Doesnt matter how heavy it is mate so long as you work the muscle you intend to work
> 
> Train smart and stay injury free


EXACTLY .........

What would be the point of hurting myself and not training for 6 weeks just to try and brag....

I could have lied about what l lifted but IMO that is very wrong, it would be wrong of me to mislead people.


----------



## Raptor

Milky said:


> EXACTLY .........
> 
> What would be the point of hurting myself and not training for 6 weeks just to try and brag....
> 
> I could have lied about what l lifted but IMO that is very wrong, it would be wrong of me to mislead people.


No point in lifting too heavy imo, were Bodybuilders not Powerlifters :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Slight footnote, lad who works in the gym ( Jamie ) give me a bit of a shove today and it was really good to have someone there screaming at me... begining to wish l had a decent training partner.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> EXACTLY .........
> 
> What would be the point of hurting myself and not training for 6 weeks just to try and brag....
> 
> I could have lied about what l lifted but IMO that is very wrong, it would be wrong of me to mislead people.


why would you even think you needed to come and lie anyway mate ??? you could say what you like we wouldnt think you were lying, its only yourself your lying to if people come here and talk about weights there lifting if there not actually lifting them ...

I would never lie as if i ever did meet up for a training session with anyone they would know when your benching 20 kg and you been telling everyone your doing over 100kg your going to look a right cnut lol...

like you say Milk egos should be left at the door do the training the right way, and not worry about what weight your lifting, as long as it works for you X


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> why would you even think you needed to come and lie anyway mate ??? you could say what you like we wouldnt think you were lying, its only yourself your lying to if people come here and talk about weights there lifting if there not actually lifting them ...
> 
> I would never lie as if i ever did meet up for a training session with anyone they would know when your benching 20 kg and you been telling everyone your doing over 100kg your going to look a right cnut lol...
> 
> like you say Milk egos should be left at the door do the training the right way, and not worry about what weight your lifting, as long as it works for you X


Agreed 100% Lucky for me i don't have to lie as i'm freakishly strong....... natty :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Agreed 100% Lucky for me i don't have to lie as i'm freakishly strong....... natty :rolleye:


yes mate them pink dumbells are a piece of p1ss lol


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> yes mate them pink dumbells are a piece of p1ss lol


I'm on the purple ones now mate.... Progressive overload n all


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I'm on the purple ones now mate.... Progressive overload n all


well as long as you arent moving too fast, i bet your form is suffering though isnt it lol


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> well as long as you arent moving too fast, i bet your form is suffering though isnt it lol


I'm being sensible mate, my form isn't great but i'm keeping the reps low and working my way up :blink:


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I'm being sensible mate, my form isn't great but i'm keeping the reps low and working my way up :blink:


whats your diet like mate , have you increased macros to counteract extra workloading ???


----------



## Breda

Have increased dramatically to 1000kcals on a bulk you see


----------



## gummyp

flinty90 said:


> its awesome on meat mate, not too good on chicken notthe right taste..
> 
> nice with corned beef, and cheese


Yeah the sauce is only for pork and beef.


----------



## Milky

I have also decided now l need a good training partner to help push me to the next level...

I cant push myself to hard on free weoghts with my shoulder issue without a good spotter.

I also feel someone screaming at me would be a good motivator.


----------



## Milky

The wife in her infinate wisdom cooked me steak in ale with half a yorkshire pudding and veg.... ate it as she had put the effort in but didnt enjoy it one but.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> The wife in her infinate wisdom cooked me steak in ale with half a yorkshire pudding and veg.... ate it as she had put the effort in but didnt enjoy it one but.


why?


----------



## Milky

fatstuff said:


> why?


TBH..

A ; it tasted sh*te even by her own admission

B ; it just didnt feel right eating it when l am looking to be strict.


----------



## Another Excuse

Ah.. I hate that, when you "cheat" but not through choice and it doesn't even taste good enough to warrant it, having said that think I'm going out for a drink or too tonight. So your meal looks a lot better than that!


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> TBH..
> 
> A ; it tasted sh*te even by her own admission
> 
> B ; it just didnt feel right eating it when l am looking to be strict.


lol, fair enough, should of just ditched the yorkie and it would be perfectly fine as a strict meal imo


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I have also decided now l need a good training partner to help push me to the next level...
> 
> I cant push myself to hard on free weoghts with my shoulder issue without a good spotter.
> 
> I also feel someone screaming at me would be a good motivator.


thought I would just say about the shoulder Injury . Do you do heavy dumbell fly's, flat or incline.......coz if you do, stop doing them alltogether and you will be surprised how much that helps sort shoulder injurys............I always had niggles on and off and since stopping these alltogehter, Ive never had another shoulder injury since ...............touch wood


----------



## Fatstuff

Replicator said:


> thought I would just say about the shoulder Injury . Do you do heavy dumbell fly's, flat or incline.......coz if you do, stop doing them alltogether and you will be surprised how much that helps sort shoulder injurys............I always had niggles on and off and since stopping these alltogehter, Ive never had another shoulder injury since ...............touch wood


I never do flys for the exact same reason


----------



## Mingster

Flyes don't bother me but any sort of incline cripples my shoulders....


----------



## Breda

fatstuff said:


> I never do flys for the exact same reason


x 2

My left shoulder can't take flys any higher than 10kg


----------



## Milky

Right now this is the person l feel represents how l think l look.

For those who dont know who he is he is Mark Addy, he has been in The Full Monty, The thin Blue line Robin Hood and The Tesco adverts...

This is how l imagine people see me...... head fu*k or what...


----------



## steviethe spark

Milky said:


> View attachment 63625
> 
> 
> Right now this is the person l feel represents how l think l look.
> 
> U could be twins
> 
> For those who dont know who he is he is Mark Addy, he has been in The Full Monty, The thin Blue line Robin Hood and The Tesco adverts...
> 
> This is how l imagine people see me...... head fu*k or what...


Thats just weird mate


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> View attachment 63625
> 
> 
> Right now this is the person l feel represents how l think l look.
> 
> For those who dont know who he is he is Mark Addy, he has been in The Full Monty, The thin Blue line Robin Hood and The Tesco adverts...
> 
> This is how l imagine people see me...... head fu*k or what...


mate he is chubby , you look nothing like that to me pal. you look beefy and solid to be fair pal !!!


----------



## steviethe spark

Just wondering how u have come to this conclulsison mate?


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> Just wondering how u have come to this conclulsison mate?


Its the whole head fu*k thing mate, just seen him on tv and said to the wife thats how l imagine people see me.

I imagine dressed l look just as " chubby" as him .... best explaination l can give..


----------



## steviethe spark

Maybe specsavers could help u out mate cause any pics ive seen of u look nothing like that lol.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> View attachment 63625
> 
> 
> Right now this is the person l feel represents how l think l look.
> 
> For those who dont know who he is he is Mark Addy, he has been in The Full Monty, The thin Blue line Robin Hood and The Tesco adverts...
> 
> This is how l imagine people see me...... head fu*k or what...


U can but dream to reach his awesomeness milky


----------



## Milky

Got my darling wife blubbing here over Jade on X factor..... man alive she only opened her mouth and she was off !


----------



## steviethe spark

Milky said:


> Got my darling wife blubbing here over Jade on X factor..... man alive she only opened her mouth and she was off !


Does the missius force u to wtach this dung aswell lol.no wonder i bang out so many posts on a sat night


----------



## Milky

Just got up, aching all over my upper body... Doing shoulders today, not sure if its worht it tho TBH with the pain l am in dont know if l can push myself hard enough.... will give it a go,

3 rd jab today it should be kicking in pretty soon l think.


----------



## Uriel

how do milky moo

hope your sundy is shaping up ok......go give the misses norks a jiggle for me lol


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> how do milky moo
> 
> hope your sundy is shaping up ok......go give the misses norks a jiggle for me lol


I went for some early morning " aerobics " mate and got blown out of the water.... devo'd.


----------



## pumphead

Milky said:


> View attachment 63625
> 
> 
> Right now this is the person l feel represents how l think l look.
> 
> For those who dont know who he is he is Mark Addy, he has been in The Full Monty, The thin Blue line Robin Hood and The Tesco adverts...
> 
> This is how l imagine people see me...... head fu*k or what...


Milkonator.

i would say that by now you are more famous than him right now. take this post for intance is only two weeks old and already almost 600 posts. you're a fckin legend.


----------



## Another Excuse

I know what you mean by perceptions though and I look no where near as good as you but i see myself as a chubby little bastard with no muscle... think almost will from inbetweeners!


----------



## Milky

ad53ggz said:


> I know what you mean by perceptions though and I look no where near as good as you but i see myself as a chubby little bastard with no muscle... think almost will from inbetweeners!


My mates will say " your bigger than that bloke there " and l will respond " am l fu*k "

We were in a bar once int The Printworks and this fella took his top off and in all honesty he looked fu*king good..... next thing EVERYONE in our group is egging me on to take mine off and show him how its done...... l was GOBSMACKED they thought l was even worth of taking my top off in public TBH.


----------



## Another Excuse

mate, you look good. I wouldnt be following your journal if it wasnt something I wanted to aim for and learn from you! I cant help feel just now that so many guys are that are seen to have "good" bodies and for me which girls go for are the skinny little guys that have abs only as they have nothing else, and for me this is a problem!

I also think it must be something to do with the fact we see ourselves every day and as a result we dont see a "change" not long ago I was very tempted to give it all up, was getting fed up of diet, training everyday and in my mind feeling I looked exactly the same and weights werent improving. Then I started back my journal and noticed that, things had improved slightly so wasnt all wasted time!

I would like to wake up one day and think, actually I look pretty good... would give me some much needed confidence!


----------



## Milky

Do l fill myself with pain killers again or give it a rest ?

Shoulders need doing but how easy is it to get addicted to the pain killers ?

I am in a lot of pain with my chest and back, maybe l could do legs... mmmmmmm now then...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Do l fill myself with pain killers again or give it a rest ?
> 
> Shoulders need doing but how easy is it to get addicted to the pain killers ?
> 
> I am in a lot of pain with my chest and back, maybe l could do legs... mmmmmmm now then...


if your in pain leave it totally. cant you go for a walk mate or a swim to try and loosen things off ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> if your in pain leave it totally. cant you go for a walk mate or a swim to try and loosen things off ???


Possibly mate...

Think l will train legs tho, they are the part l need to up my game with.


----------



## Guest

Have a bit of rest m8, you obviously need it. Hit it hard when you return


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Possibly mate...
> 
> Think l will train legs tho, they are the part l need to up my game with.


to hit legs mate you have to go through your back and shoulders, your a daft sod if ya do mate IMO X


----------



## Milky

DaveW said:


> Have a bit of rest m8, you obviously need it. Hit it hard when you return


The problem is if l rest today and work gets in the way tomorow l rest tomorow as well, then maybe the next day......

I would rather not risk having 3 or 4 days off if that makes sense.


----------



## Mingster

There's a big difference between pushing through the pain and taking a silly risk with your long-tern fitness, mate. In truth, you are more than experienced enough to tell the difference, so sit down, think it through, and don't think you have to train just because you have this journal going. We will all have time off due to aches and pains or just plain being tired on a particular day so no worries. It's like you say about knowing your body and not lifting show-off weights - do what you know is right, not what you think the people want you to do....  Sometimes it's better to live to lift another day:thumbup1:

^^^^^^^Do extra calf, forearm or hamstring work, mate. We all need more of these


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> There's a big difference between pushing through the pain and taking a silly risk with your long-tern fitness, mate. In truth, you are more than experienced enough to tell the difference, so sit down, think it through, and don't think you have to train just because you have this journal going. We will all have time off due to aches and pains or just plain being tired on a particular day so no worries. It's like you say about knowing your body and not lifting show-off weights - do what you know is right, not what you think the people want you to do....  Sometimes it's better to live to lift another day:thumbup1:


Trust me mate not doing it because of the journal.... if that was the case l could just tell a whole lot of lies and be done with it.

I said at the start l would try to explain my thinking behind things etc, this is an example of that. I am sat here torn between training thro the pain, switching my routine or just laying off.


----------



## flinty90

lay off... IMO


----------



## Breda

Listen to your body Milky


----------



## Breda

If you're determined to go then try a lighter session with supper sets... Increase the intensity


----------



## gym rat

have a rest mate and come back and hit it hard, no point training when your in pain... just leads to a half a$$ed workout and we dont want that now do we?


----------



## Milky

Well l couldnt do it, l had a bath, felt a bit better the hit shoulders, no traps tho..

Also did the sun bed, looks like l maye have to stop using the stand ups as as l really struggled to fit in there ( not bragging just a general observation )

Wonder how the big boys do it ? Maybe they buy specially built ones.


----------



## steviethe spark

Milky said:


> Well l couldnt do it, l had a bath, felt a bit better the hit shoulders, no traps tho..
> 
> Also did the sun bed, looks like l maye have to stop using the stand ups as as l really struggled to fit in there ( not bragging just a general observation )
> 
> Wonder how the big boys do it ? Maybe they buy specially built ones.


Is there no jabs u can do for tanning mate?


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> Is there no jabs u can do for tanning mate?


Yeah but from personal experience they arent as good as they used to be.. l am just opping up the holiday tan anyway mate.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Do l fill myself with pain killers again or give it a rest ?
> 
> Shoulders need doing but how easy is it to get addicted to the pain killers ?
> 
> I am in a lot of pain with my chest and back, maybe l could do legs... mmmmmmm now then...


your wise enough to know the answer.......its sitting there , right at the back of your head..........................why risk aggravating injuries which could make things worse....................Rest is every bit as important as the training ..........Especially when there are injuries involved.

Please give them shoulders a rest for a week or so , they will thank you for it ...........they are involved in other exercises anyway. Sometimes the way forward is to do nothing.


----------



## Milky

Had my pwo shake when l got home, then had my chicken and jacket spud dinner...

Gotta love the food havent you..


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Had my pwo shake when l got home, then had my chicken and jacket spud dinner...
> 
> Gotta love the food havent you..


Get it in you mate, my appetite is getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Get it in you mate, my appetite is getting bigger and bigger


I did mate, every last morcell.....

really want to start upping my game for when the gear kicks in... sat here fuming with myself, questioning do l do enough ( even tho l am in agony ) got too step it up A LOT !!


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> I did mate, every last morcell.....
> 
> really want to start upping my game for when the gear kicks in... sat here fuming with myself, questioning do l do enough ( even tho l am in agony ) got too step it up A LOT !!


I know its a cliche mate but sometimes less is more.

Looking at your workouts over the past few weeks I think you do plenty mate


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> I know its a cliche mate but sometimes less is more.
> 
> Looking at your workouts over the past few weeks I think you do plenty mate


I mean maybe increase the weights lower the exercises mate..


----------



## Milky

Just added this to my Faves on Youtube...


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> Had my pwo shake when l got home, then had my chicken and jacket spud dinner...
> 
> Gotta love the food havent you..


Love chicken and jacket potato... better then any protein shake.


----------



## Milky

I have decided today l am going tho The Olympia next yr no matter how....

I will have to swallow my pride and work the weekends to fund it but fu*k it l am going...

I dont want to look like a skinny runt there do l !!


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> I have decided today l am going tho The Olympia next yr no matter how....
> 
> I will have to swallow my pride and work the weekends to fund it but fu*k it l am going...
> 
> I dont want to look like a skinny runt there do l !!


thats one thinh i hate about big bb shows.....all the massive fukers that attend.........on the one hand its cool to feel "normal" again.......on the other it's [email protected] feeling small lol


----------



## Milky

Just having another shake...

I am ashamed to say it was Corned beef hash for tea..... l cant shout at her to much, she's not on a cut is she ...

Also having a Vyomax orange protein bar, very very strong tasting with bitter after taste, wont be buying any more of them.


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Just added this to my Faves on Youtube...


thats a body eh?


----------



## bandyleg

Uriel said:


> thats a body eh?


Double that!!!


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> thats a body eh?


What wouldnt we give mate...


----------



## Milky

My new chef / cooking adviser..


----------



## Uriel

i would chew my way through a prison wall and crawl mile using JUST my nipples to put my head on her chest lol


----------



## Milky

Puts the wife to shame mate...


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Puts the wife to shame mate...


well you are very blessed in the wifes top bollox department bro but that is a set of diddy's


----------



## Glassback

Milky said:


> My new chef / cooking adviser..


I'd demolish those breasts, then the chicken.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> My new chef / cooking adviser..


Fvck sake Milky.....food........and then..............there's a Cardio workout right there :lol:


----------



## Joe1961

Milky said:


> My new chef / cooking adviser..


Id never get around to eating any food she cooked, I would waste away with all the fckin cardio :lol:

Joe


----------



## flinty90

Joe1961 said:


> Id never get around to eating any food she cooked, I would waste away with all the fckin cardio :lol:
> 
> Joe


fvck was she cooking something ???


----------



## big steve

she takes her vitamins anyway!


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> I have decided today l am going tho The Olympia next yr no matter how....
> 
> I will have to swallow my pride and work the weekends to fund it but fu*k it l am going...
> 
> I dont want to look like a skinny runt there do l !!


Is it in Vegas?

One thing wrong with the Olympia is the seating.

Unless you are down in the front, you just cant see it with the exception of the big screens.

I had a good time, but in the future, I would like to be on the floor in front.


----------



## flinty90

hackskii said:


> Is it in Vegas?
> 
> One thing wrong with the Olympia is the seating.
> 
> Unless you are down in the front, you just cant see it with the exception of the big screens.
> 
> I had a good time, but in the future, I would like to be on the floor in front.


Or on the stage


----------



## Breda

hackskii said:


> Is it in Vegas?
> 
> One thing wrong with the Olympia is the seating.
> 
> Unless you are down in the front, you just cant see it with the exception of the big screens.
> 
> I had a good time, but in the future, I would like to be on the floor in front.


Binoculars?


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Binoculars?


LOL he cant have very good eyes if you cant see some of the biggest people on the planet hahaha


----------



## Uriel

big steve said:


> she takes her vitamins anyway!


I could give her another big mouthful of nutrients .........

I think I could twiddle her nipples til my fingers ignited


----------



## Uriel

I'm trying not to think of sex and now i have a full on pants truncheon.....at work.....fuks sake


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> I'm trying not to think of sex and now i have a full on pants truncheon.....at work.....fuks sake


Why you worrying bro... you know nobody will notice


----------



## Uriel

oh great - micropenis has a blessing lol


----------



## Replicator

Breda said:


> Why you worrying bro... you know nobody will notice





Uriel said:


> oh great - micropenis has a blessing lol


COCK FIGHT!! COCK FIGHT ....On Milkys thread :lol:


----------



## Milky

Right,

been a good day eating wise, really clean and stuck to it regardless of the fact the fat bastards l work with were on Bacon Butties then chippy dinners....

Was up at 3 am popping dio-calm and pain killers so thinking of giving myself a rest tonight...

Stomach feeling a lot less boated than my return from holiday..


----------



## Replicator

glad to hear it MIlky


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Right,
> 
> been a good day eating wise, really clean and stuck to it regardless of the fact the fat bastards l work with were on Bacon Butties then chippy dinners....
> 
> Was up at 3 am popping dio-calm and pain killers so thinking of giving myself a rest tonight...
> 
> Stomach feeling a lot less boated than my return from holiday..


Good man!

Probably best not to do anything where you have to strain too much if you're on the dio-calm mate! :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Good man!
> 
> Probably best not to do anything where you have to strain too much if you're on the dio-calm mate! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


I have gone full circle now mate and bunged up..

Nic bath, shave, convince Mrs Milky it is normal to do that kind of "stuff"..... everyones a winner..


----------



## Milky

CLEARLY......

One night off is enough.... legs tomorow. l must be punished.

Bed time now....


----------



## Uriel

sweet dreams Mrs Milky's brave little soldier xx tuck tuck lol


----------



## Milky

Morning people,

Slept ok, ( no melatonin ) decided not to take it every night as dont want o become reliant.

Not eating the usual this morning due to feeling bloated so just having a shake and glass of OJ..

ACTUALLY feeling pretty good ache wise this morning, not to many aches and pains. Legs tonight, may try the "less is more" approach so up to suggestions of people of your willing to help an old man build some decent wheels...


----------



## Fatstuff

100 bodyweight squats


----------



## Fatstuff

And morning mate


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Morning people,
> 
> Slept ok, ( no melatonin ) decided not to take it every night as dont want o become reliant.
> 
> Not eating the usual this morning due to feeling bloated so just having a shake and glass of OJ..
> 
> ACTUALLY feeling pretty good ache wise this morning, not to many aches and pains. Legs tonight, may try the "less is more" approach so up to suggestions of people of your willing to help an old man build some decent wheels...


We went out for a Thai last night as it was our anniversary, 19 years who'd have thought! Still feel full so light brekkie for me too.

Anyway get some hack squats done mate. I added these in recently and they really hit the legs hard.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Milky

Really want to start to incorperate lunges into my leg routine. Mite practise them at home first tho.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Really want to start to incorperate lunges into my leg routine. Mite practise them at home first tho.


i have started using these more and more mate rather than a leg press machine, really do give a nice stretch and a good burn without too much pressure on joints...

also mate try squats with just a 20 kg plate on your chest. get a box behind you that sits just about parallel to your knees, and squat down till you touch it and then back up

4 sets of 15 normally feel good. rather than loads of weight on a bar squatting....

get into it like that !!!


----------



## GreedyBen

I'm going to drop the weight down a bit tonight and do back squats, front squats then lunges - 10+reps a set x 4. It's going to hurt.


----------



## flinty90

if you have some heavy ish dumbells at home then get them in each hand, and walk up and down stairs 4 or 5 times... but step up 2 steps at a time and come down 1 step at a time..

this will give your legs a good burn (providing you dont live in a bungalow lol... and your bumbells or weights are at least 20 kg each


----------



## expletive

Seems like a few of us are smashing the legs today, me included!


----------



## Breda

Legs for me today as well

I'll be looking at everybodys routines to see what i can steal


----------



## synthasize

Legs for me too today:

Squats 5x5

Single-leg leg press 5x5

SL Deadlift 5x5

Calf raises 3x20


----------



## DiggyV

Yup legs for me as well! However at my 'other' gym today not muscleworks, so may well mix it up today...

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> if you have some heavy ish dumbells at home then get them in each hand, and walk up and down stairs 4 or 5 times... but step up 2 steps at a time and come down 1 step at a time..
> 
> this will give your legs a good burn (providing you dont live in a bungalow lol... and your bumbells or weights re at least 20 kg each


Bumbell? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Chest and bi's for me today


----------



## flinty90

fatstuff said:


> Bumbell? :lol:


lol didnt notice that.. but will keep it in it sounds cool ... Back session for me tnight woop woop X


----------



## Milky

Really not eaten to well today, TBH not hardly eaten at all for some reason.....

A shake for brekky, A chicken salad and some pepsi max...

Flinty did l hear you advising someone against Pepsi max ?


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> i have started using these more and more mate rather than a leg press machine, really do give a nice stretch and a good burn without too much pressure on joints...
> 
> also mate try squats with just a 20 kg plate on your chest. get a box behind you that sits just about parallel to your knees, and squat down till you touch it and then back up
> 
> 4 sets of 15 normally feel good. rather than loads of weight on a bar squatting....
> 
> get into it like that !!!


Sorry flinty but this is one of the most craziest things you could do ...............It is a recipe for a crushed spine if you come down too hard on that box or anything else for that matter .you only have to misjudge the once and crush!!.I read about this and the dangers of it when I first started training nearly 15 years ago now, and haven't heard of anyone doing it till it popped up here..

Safety first guys


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Really not eaten to well today, TBH not hardly eaten at all for some reason.....
> 
> A shake for brekky, A chicken salad and some pepsi max...
> 
> Flinty did l hear you advising someone against Pepsi max ?


what dyou think is wrong with the appetite mate??


----------



## hackskii

Melatonin is non habit forming nor is addictive, you can take them forever if you so wish with no problems.

Known to be the best antioxidant hormone there is.


----------



## Milky

andy said:


> what dyou think is wrong with the appetite mate??


Possibly the weather mate, god knows....


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Melatonin is non habit forming nor is addictive, you can take them forever if you so wish with no problems.
> 
> Known to be the best antioxidant hormone there is.


Ah cheers Hacksi, it has been at the back of my mind. Possibly the stigma usually attatched to sleeping pills etc..


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Ah cheers Hacksi, it has been at the back of my mind. Possibly the stigma usually attatched to sleeping pills etc..


But it is not a sleeping pill, it is a naturally occurring hormone that gets released when the sun goes down to aid in sleeping.

This hormone is currently being used in prostate cancer in Europe.

It is suggested to aid in GH release as well.

So, nothing bad here, all good things, it is not a sleeping pill, and melatonin declines like many other hormones with age, this is one reason older people tend to have sleep issues.


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Just catching up Milky it's the same as Flinty's in here, between the 2 of you I've spent the best part of an hour catching up :lol:

Sleeping problems can be a [email protected] and I hope that you can get them sorted out mate!!

Reckon Uriel and Breda should apply to see if they can get themselves on Celebrity Juice, reckon it would make some viewing with those 2 on the firm with Keith Lemon 

As most people have said it might be best to have a couple days off if your body is giving you too much grief. Worst thing in the world would be for you to do some damage which could cause a layoff for a much longer period and then you'll be proper p1ssed off!

Hope it all sorts itself out for you though and you can crack on with things smoothly!!


----------



## andy

hackskii said:


> But it is not a sleeping pill, it is a naturally occurring hormone that gets released when the sun goes down to aid in sleeping.
> 
> This hormone is currently being used in prostate cancer in Europe.
> 
> It is suggested to aid in GH release as well.
> 
> So, nothing bad here, all good things, it is not a sleeping pill, and melatonin declines like many other hormones with age, this is one reason older people tend to have sleep issues.


really? it aids in gh release as well? what dosage?


----------



## Bad Alan

Replicator said:


> Sorry flinty but this is one of the most craziest things you could do ...............It is a recipe for a crushed spine if you come down too hard on that box or anything else for that matter .you only have to misjudge the once and crush!!.I read about this and the dangers of it when I first started training nearly 15 years ago now, and haven't heard of anyone doing it till it popped up here..
> 
> Safety first guys


Are you saying box squats have no place in a lifting program? I personally find they are a really good addition, doing them for three weeks or so working upto a heavy 5-8 then when you go back to normal free squatting watch how light that weight feels! You can really overload these if you do them just above parallel, give'em a try!


----------



## Replicator

Bad Alan said:


> Are you saying box squats have no place in a lifting program? I personally find they are a really good addition, doing them for three weeks or so working upto a heavy 5-8 then when you go back to normal free squatting watch how light that weight feels! You can really overload these if you do them just above parallel, give'em a try!


You risk squashing your spine squatting down on to a box if you misjudge , Im not arguing m8 ...you carry on ...

post 14 ...you might at least believe TinyTom that there is a higher risk involved doing these since you dont believe me

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/27127-box-squats-dangerous.html


----------



## hackskii

andy said:


> really? it aids in gh release as well? what dosage?


*Growth Dev Aging. 1990 Winter;54(4):165-71. Related Articles, Links*

Melatonin increases serum growth hormone and insulin-like growth factor I (IGF-I) levels in male Syrian hamsters via hypothalamic neurotransmitters.

Vriend J, Sheppard MS, Borer KT.

Department of Anatomy, University of Manitoba, Winnipeg, Canada.

In male Syrian hamsters daily evening melatonin injections resulted in increased circulating levels of growth hormone (GH), as well as a modest increase in body weight. A substantial increase in serum levels of insulin-like growth factor I (IGF-I) was observed in all hamsters receiving evening injections of melatonin for 10 weeks. The melatonin-induced increase in serum IGF-I levels was interpreted as a result of increased release of GH during the 10 week period of melatonin administration. The increase in serum GH and IGF-I was associated with significantly decreased hypothalamic turnover of norepinephrine (NE). Since blocking NE synthesis with alpha methyl-p-tyrosine reduced serum GH, the melatonin-induced increase in GH could not readily be attributed to decreased NE turnover. Highly significant increases in 5-hydroxyindole acetic acid (5HIAA) concentrations and in ratios of 5HIAA to serotonin (5HT) were noted in extracts of hypothalamus and in extracts of brain stem, suggesting a serotonergic component to melatonin-induced increase in GH-induced IGF secretion and subsequent growth

*Clin Endocrinol (Oxf). 1987 Apr;26(4):453-8. Related Articles, Links*

Effect of oral administration of melatonin on GH responses to GRF 1-44 in normal subjects.

Valcavi R, Dieguez C, Azzarito C, Edwards CA, Dotti C, Page MD, Portioli I, Scanlon MF.

Sezione Endocrino Metabolica, Unita Sanitaria Locale, Reggio Emilia, Italy.

In order to investigate the role of melatonin on the neuroregulation of GH secretion, eight healthy male volunteers each underwent four separate tests in random order separated by at least 1 week. Following oral administration of melatonin (500 mg at -60 min and at -30 min) plasma GH levels were higher than after placebo at 45 min (mean +/- SEM 2.9 +/- 0.8 vs 0.9 +/- 0.4 ng/ml, P less than 0.01) and 60 min (mean +/- SEM 2.9 +/- 0.4 vs 0.8 +/- 0.1 ng/ml, P less than 0.05). Likewise, after prior administration of melatonin, GH responses to GRF 1-44 (1 micrograms/kg i.v. at 0 min) were greater than placebo plus GRF at 15 min (mean +/- SEM 22.4 +/- 6.1 ng/ml vs 11.3 +/- 2.3 ng/ml, P less than 0.05), 45 min (mean +/- SEM 26.2 +/- 5.3 ng/ml vs 13.3 +/- 2.5 ng/ml, P less than 0.01) and 60 min (mean +/- SEM, 24.7 +/- 7.4 ng/ml vs 11.1 +/- 2.5 ng/ml, P less than 0.05). In contrast we did not observe any effect of either 10(-9)M, 10(-7)M melatonin on in-vitro basal GH release and GH responses to 10(-8)M GRF by rat anterior pituitary cells in monolayer culture. These data suggest that melatonin plays a facilitatory role in the neuroregulation of GH secretion, probably by acting at the hypothalamic level.

*Clin Endocrinol (Oxf). 1993 Aug;39(2):193-9. Related Articles, Links*

Melatonin stimulates growth hormone secretion through pathways other than the growth hormone-releasing hormone.

Valcavi R, Zini M, Maestroni GJ, Conti A, Portioli I.

2a Divisione di Medicina Interna, Arcispedale S. Maria Nuova, Reggio Emilia, Italy.

OBJECTIVE: There is evidence that melatonin plays a role in the regulation of GH secretion. The aim of this study was to investigate the neuroendocrine mechanisms by which melatonin modulates GH secretion. Thus we assessed the effect of oral melatonin on the GH responses to GHRH administration and compared the effects of melatonin with those of pyridostigmine, a cholinergic agonist drug which is likely to suppress hypothalamic somatostatin release. DESIGN: The study consisted of four protocols carried out during the afternoon hours. Study 1: oral melatonin (10 mg) or placebo were administered 60 minutes prior to GHRH (100 micrograms i.v. bolus). Study 2: GHRH (100 micrograms i.v. bolus) or placebo were administered at 0 minutes; oral melatonin or placebo were given at 60 minutes and were followed by a second GHRH stimulus (100 micrograms i.v. bolus) at 120 minutes. Study 3: placebo; oral melatonin (10 mg); oral pyridostigmine (120 mg); melatonin (10 mg) plus pyridostigmine (120 mg) were administered on separate occasions. Study 4: placebo; oral melatonin (10 mg); oral pyridostigmine (120 mg); melatonin (10 mg) plus pyridostigmine (120 mg) were administered on separate occasions 60 minutes prior to a submaximal dose (3 micrograms i.v. bolus) of GHRH. SUBJECTS: Four groups of eight normal male subjects, ages 22-35 years, were randomly assigned to each protocol. MEASUREMENTS: Growth hormone was measured by RIA at 15-minute intervals. RESULTS: Oral melatonin administration had a weak stimulatory effect on GH basal levels. Prior melatonin administration approximately doubled the GH release induced by supramaximal (100 micrograms) or submaximal (3 micrograms) doses of GHRH. Melatonin administration restored the GH response to a second GHRH challenge, given 120 minutes after a first GHRH i.v. bolus. The GH releasing effects of pyridostigmine, either alone or followed by GHRH, were greater than those of melatonin. However, the simultaneous administration of melatonin and pyridostigmine was not followed by any further enhancement of GH release, either in the absence or in the presence of exogenous GHRH. CONCLUSIONS: Our data indicate that oral administration of melatonin to normal human males increases basal GH release and GH responsiveness to GHRH through the same pathways as pyridostigmine. Therefore it is likely that melatonin plays this facilitatory role at the hypothalamic level by inhibiting endogenous somatostatin release, although with a lower potency than pyridostigmine. The physiological role of melatonin in GH neuroregulation remains to be established.

*EUROPEAN JOURNAL OF ENDROCRINOLOGY, 1999, Vol 141, Iss 1, pp 22-2*6

2. Melatonin enhances exercise-induced GH secretion

There is evidence that melatonin may play a role in modulating pituitary secretion, although the mechanisms are unclear. Growth hormone (GH) is secreted by the pituitary gland, which is located on the lower part of the brain under the hypothalamus. The hypothalamus is a part of the brain involved in the functions of the autonomic nervous system, and in endocrine mechanisms, and it appears to play a role in neural mechanisms underlying moods and motivational states. This study examined the effects of a single dose of oral melatonin (5 mg) on exercise-induced GH secretion. Seven healthy males undertook an initial period of graded bicycle ergometric exercise to determine maximum workload and oxygen uptake (VO2max). They were subsequently studied on two further occasions, receiving either melatonin or placebo at the onset of each study. Bicycle exercise was performed for eight min at a workload corresponding to 70% of that achieved at VO2max. Serum GH and IGF-binding protein-1 (IGFBP-1) concentration was measured at 15-min intervals from the onset of the study until 120 min after exercise. Blood was also sampled for the measurement of blood glucose, insulin, non-esterified fatty acids, IGFBP-3, melatonin and vasopressin concentration. The results showed an exercise-induced increase in GH concentration following melatonin that was greater compared with placebo, as assessed by both area under the curve and peak increase in GH levels. The peak increase in IGFBP-1 levels after exercise was also significantly greater following melatonin compared with placebo but did not quite reach levels of significance as measured on a graph by area under the curve. Since exercise-induced GH secretion is thought to be caused indirectly through a hypothalamic pathway, it seems likely that melatonin facilitates GH secretion at a hypothalamic level.

I suspected long ago before the studies as highest output of GH is at night during REM sleep.

Due to the fact that I get pretty crazy dreams on melatonin and deeper sleep I just put the two together.

About 2 or 3 years ago there was a study on men taking melatonin before going to the gym bumping up GH levels.

But, melatonin makes me tired so I cant see taking that before the gym.

Long story short, here is the info you asked for:

*Melatonin is a sleep-inducing hormone which stimulates the release of Growth Hormone*

*
*

*
Many human studies have demonstrated that melatonin significantly stimulate the release of growth hormone. Italian scientists discovered that oral doses of 10 mg of melatonin caused an increase in basal GH release while enhancing GH responsiveness to GHRH. When the dose of melatonin was increased to 12 mg orally, serum GH levels jumped fivefold. British scientists have shown that a single dose of oral melatonin (5 mg) enhanced exercise-induced GH secretion, as well as IGFBP-1.*


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> You risk squashing your spine squatting down on to a box if you misjudge , Im not arguing m8 ...you carry on ...
> 
> post 14 ...you might at least believe TinyTom that there is a higher risk involved doing these since you dont believe me
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/27127-box-squats-dangerous.html


how are you going to crush your spine mate with a 20 kg plate held on your chest ???? i never said do them with a full bar at stupid weight, milky wanted a alternative to heavy squats, so i suggested these with just 1 plate held accross the chest ???


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Really not eaten to well today, TBH not hardly eaten at all for some reason.....
> 
> A shake for brekky, A chicken salad and some pepsi max...
> 
> *Flinty did l hear you advising someone against Pepsi max ?*


yeah mate only cos they were cutting and told them to cut the sh1te out lol.. not for any other reason matey !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate only cos they were cutting and told them to cut the sh1te out lol.. not for any other reason matey !!!


Can l ask why you advise against them during a cut ?


----------



## andy

hackskii said:


> *Growth Dev Aging. 1990 Winter;54(4):165-71. Related Articles, Links*
> 
> Melatonin increases serum growth hormone and insulin-like growth factor I (IGF-I) levels in male Syrian hamsters via hypothalamic neurotransmitters.
> 
> Vriend J, Sheppard MS, Borer KT.
> 
> Department of Anatomy, University of Manitoba, Winnipeg, Canada.
> 
> In male Syrian hamsters daily evening melatonin injections resulted in increased circulating levels of growth hormone (GH), as well as a modest increase in body weight. A substantial increase in serum levels of insulin-like growth factor I (IGF-I) was observed in all hamsters receiving evening injections of melatonin for 10 weeks. The melatonin-induced increase in serum IGF-I levels was interpreted as a result of increased release of GH during the 10 week period of melatonin administration. The increase in serum GH and IGF-I was associated with significantly decreased hypothalamic turnover of norepinephrine (NE). Since blocking NE synthesis with alpha methyl-p-tyrosine reduced serum GH, the melatonin-induced increase in GH could not readily be attributed to decreased NE turnover. Highly significant increases in 5-hydroxyindole acetic acid (5HIAA) concentrations and in ratios of 5HIAA to serotonin (5HT) were noted in extracts of hypothalamus and in extracts of brain stem, suggesting a serotonergic component to melatonin-induced increase in GH-induced IGF secretion and subsequent growth
> 
> *Clin Endocrinol (Oxf). 1987 Apr;26(4):453-8. Related Articles, Links*
> 
> Effect of oral administration of melatonin on GH responses to GRF 1-44 in normal subjects.
> 
> Valcavi R, Dieguez C, Azzarito C, Edwards CA, Dotti C, Page MD, Portioli I, Scanlon MF.
> 
> Sezione Endocrino Metabolica, Unita Sanitaria Locale, Reggio Emilia, Italy.
> 
> In order to investigate the role of melatonin on the neuroregulation of GH secretion, eight healthy male volunteers each underwent four separate tests in random order separated by at least 1 week. Following oral administration of melatonin (500 mg at -60 min and at -30 min) plasma GH levels were higher than after placebo at 45 min (mean +/- SEM 2.9 +/- 0.8 vs 0.9 +/- 0.4 ng/ml, P less than 0.01) and 60 min (mean +/- SEM 2.9 +/- 0.4 vs 0.8 +/- 0.1 ng/ml, P less than 0.05). Likewise, after prior administration of melatonin, GH responses to GRF 1-44 (1 micrograms/kg i.v. at 0 min) were greater than placebo plus GRF at 15 min (mean +/- SEM 22.4 +/- 6.1 ng/ml vs 11.3 +/- 2.3 ng/ml, P less than 0.05), 45 min (mean +/- SEM 26.2 +/- 5.3 ng/ml vs 13.3 +/- 2.5 ng/ml, P less than 0.01) and 60 min (mean +/- SEM, 24.7 +/- 7.4 ng/ml vs 11.1 +/- 2.5 ng/ml, P less than 0.05). In contrast we did not observe any effect of either 10(-9)M, 10(-7)M melatonin on in-vitro basal GH release and GH responses to 10(-8)M GRF by rat anterior pituitary cells in monolayer culture. These data suggest that melatonin plays a facilitatory role in the neuroregulation of GH secretion, probably by acting at the hypothalamic level.
> 
> *Clin Endocrinol (Oxf). 1993 Aug;39(2):193-9. Related Articles, Links*
> 
> Melatonin stimulates growth hormone secretion through pathways other than the growth hormone-releasing hormone.
> 
> Valcavi R, Zini M, Maestroni GJ, Conti A, Portioli I.
> 
> 2a Divisione di Medicina Interna, Arcispedale S. Maria Nuova, Reggio Emilia, Italy.
> 
> OBJECTIVE: There is evidence that melatonin plays a role in the regulation of GH secretion. The aim of this study was to investigate the neuroendocrine mechanisms by which melatonin modulates GH secretion. Thus we assessed the effect of oral melatonin on the GH responses to GHRH administration and compared the effects of melatonin with those of pyridostigmine, a cholinergic agonist drug which is likely to suppress hypothalamic somatostatin release. DESIGN: The study consisted of four protocols carried out during the afternoon hours. Study 1: oral melatonin (10 mg) or placebo were administered 60 minutes prior to GHRH (100 micrograms i.v. bolus). Study 2: GHRH (100 micrograms i.v. bolus) or placebo were administered at 0 minutes; oral melatonin or placebo were given at 60 minutes and were followed by a second GHRH stimulus (100 micrograms i.v. bolus) at 120 minutes. Study 3: placebo; oral melatonin (10 mg); oral pyridostigmine (120 mg); melatonin (10 mg) plus pyridostigmine (120 mg) were administered on separate occasions. Study 4: placebo; oral melatonin (10 mg); oral pyridostigmine (120 mg); melatonin (10 mg) plus pyridostigmine (120 mg) were administered on separate occasions 60 minutes prior to a submaximal dose (3 micrograms i.v. bolus) of GHRH. SUBJECTS: Four groups of eight normal male subjects, ages 22-35 years, were randomly assigned to each protocol. MEASUREMENTS: Growth hormone was measured by RIA at 15-minute intervals. RESULTS: Oral melatonin administration had a weak stimulatory effect on GH basal levels. Prior melatonin administration approximately doubled the GH release induced by supramaximal (100 micrograms) or submaximal (3 micrograms) doses of GHRH. Melatonin administration restored the GH response to a second GHRH challenge, given 120 minutes after a first GHRH i.v. bolus. The GH releasing effects of pyridostigmine, either alone or followed by GHRH, were greater than those of melatonin. However, the simultaneous administration of melatonin and pyridostigmine was not followed by any further enhancement of GH release, either in the absence or in the presence of exogenous GHRH. CONCLUSIONS: Our data indicate that oral administration of melatonin to normal human males increases basal GH release and GH responsiveness to GHRH through the same pathways as pyridostigmine. Therefore it is likely that melatonin plays this facilitatory role at the hypothalamic level by inhibiting endogenous somatostatin release, although with a lower potency than pyridostigmine. The physiological role of melatonin in GH neuroregulation remains to be established.
> 
> *EUROPEAN JOURNAL OF ENDROCRINOLOGY, 1999, Vol 141, Iss 1, pp 22-2*6
> 
> 2. Melatonin enhances exercise-induced GH secretion
> 
> There is evidence that melatonin may play a role in modulating pituitary secretion, although the mechanisms are unclear. Growth hormone (GH) is secreted by the pituitary gland, which is located on the lower part of the brain under the hypothalamus. The hypothalamus is a part of the brain involved in the functions of the autonomic nervous system, and in endocrine mechanisms, and it appears to play a role in neural mechanisms underlying moods and motivational states. This study examined the effects of a single dose of oral melatonin (5 mg) on exercise-induced GH secretion. Seven healthy males undertook an initial period of graded bicycle ergometric exercise to determine maximum workload and oxygen uptake (VO2max). They were subsequently studied on two further occasions, receiving either melatonin or placebo at the onset of each study. Bicycle exercise was performed for eight min at a workload corresponding to 70% of that achieved at VO2max. Serum GH and IGF-binding protein-1 (IGFBP-1) concentration was measured at 15-min intervals from the onset of the study until 120 min after exercise. Blood was also sampled for the measurement of blood glucose, insulin, non-esterified fatty acids, IGFBP-3, melatonin and vasopressin concentration. The results showed an exercise-induced increase in GH concentration following melatonin that was greater compared with placebo, as assessed by both area under the curve and peak increase in GH levels. The peak increase in IGFBP-1 levels after exercise was also significantly greater following melatonin compared with placebo but did not quite reach levels of significance as measured on a graph by area under the curve. Since exercise-induced GH secretion is thought to be caused indirectly through a hypothalamic pathway, it seems likely that melatonin facilitates GH secretion at a hypothalamic level.
> 
> I suspected long ago before the studies as highest output of GH is at night during REM sleep.
> 
> Due to the fact that I get pretty crazy dreams on melatonin and deeper sleep I just put the two together.
> 
> About 2 or 3 years ago there was a study on men taking melatonin before going to the gym bumping up GH levels.
> 
> But, melatonin makes me tired so I cant see taking that before the gym.
> 
> Long story short, here is the info you asked for:
> 
> *Melatonin is a sleep-inducing hormone which stimulates the release of Growth Hormone*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Many human studies have demonstrated that melatonin significantly stimulate the release of growth hormone. Italian scientists discovered that oral doses of 10 mg of melatonin caused an increase in basal GH release while enhancing GH responsiveness to GHRH. When the dose of melatonin was increased to 12 mg orally, serum GH levels jumped fivefold. British scientists have shown that a single dose of oral melatonin (5 mg) enhanced exercise-induced GH secretion, as well as IGFBP-1.*


quite a read and very informative.. thankyou.

btw, i hope you copy/pasted that, other wise someones going to have numb fingertips.....


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Can l ask why you advise against them during a cut ?


because they were having it for breakfast rather than a decent meal, so i suggested they cut the crap out and ate a proper meal to start the day !!! thats all

i dont mean cut it out cos its not any good full stop, just not a great start to the day lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> because they were having it for breakfast rather than a decent meal, so i suggested they cut the crap out and ate a proper meal to start the day !!! thats all
> 
> i dont mean cut it out cos its not any good full stop, just not a great start to the day lol


Fu*k knows what l put on my weetabix now !


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> how are you going to crush your spine mate with a 20 kg plate held on your chest ???? i never said do them with a full bar at stupid weight, milky wanted a alternative to heavy squats, so i suggested these with just 1 plate held accross the chest ???


whatever !!

Good luck wi that then


----------



## Breda

Coke mate... Come on man get with it


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Fu*k knows what l put on my weetabix now !


well mate at least you have half a good breakfast with weetabix lol


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> whatever !!
> 
> Good luck wi that then


i cant understand wether you have a problem with what i saying or not, are you bieng sarcastic ???


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> i cant understand wether you have a problem with what i saying or not, are you bieng sarcastic ???


not at all

I was only highlighting A DANGER that exists (which you seem to have a problem with) and it is one you seem to dismiss as if it is not true .

Then wishing you good luck m8


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> not at all
> 
> I was only highlighting A DANGER that exists and it is one you seem to dismiss as if it is not true .
> 
> Then wishing you good luck m8


i never meant it wasnt true mate, i was merely stating that it was no more dangerous than most exercises in the gym , do you not think just a basic squat at 100 kg is dangerous ???

as apposed to a 20 kg box squat ???

how about a 20 kg flat bench with no spotter ???

i totally agree there is a danger but not any more than bodybuilding in general surely mate


----------



## expletive

Sorry to be naive but how si a box squat any different from a parallel squat?


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Sorry to be naive but how si a box squat any different from a parallel squat?


it takes the momentum out of the manouvre mate, so you just are basically standing up from a stop rather than bouncing up if you know what i mean..

its like a floor press for chest basically


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> it takes the momentum out of the manouvre mate, so you just are basically standing up from a stop rather than bouncing up if you know what i mean..
> 
> its like a floor press for chest basically


Ah right i see


----------



## gym rat

hows tricks milkster, appetite picked up yet?


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> hows tricks milkster, appetite picked up yet?


Yeah had a decent tea mate, practised a few lunges on the stairs as suggested by Flinty...

Didnt go to the gym and to be really honest the only real excuse l can give is l was enjoying my wifes company to much to leave the house, pathetic maybe but true...


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Yeah had a decent tea mate, practised a few lunges on the stairs as suggested by Flinty...
> 
> Didnt go to the gym and to be really honest the only real excuse l can give is l was enjoying my wifes company to much to leave the house, pathetic maybe but true...


nowt wrong with enjoying the wifes company....

something wrong if you didnt..


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> it takes the momentum out of the manouvre mate, so you just are basically standing up from a stop rather than bouncing up if you know what i mean..
> 
> its like a floor press for chest basically


does it make it easier?


----------



## gym rat

Milky said:


> Yeah had a decent tea mate, practised a few lunges on the stairs as suggested by Flinty...
> 
> Didnt go to the gym and to be really honest the only real excuse l can give is l was enjoying my wifes company to much to leave the house, pathetic maybe but true...


nothing wrong with that mate... early nyt for cardio on the cards then?.lol


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> nothing wrong with that mate... early nyt for cardio on the cards then?.lol


Hope so if not l will just mither all night till l get my own way !


----------



## gym rat

Milky said:


> Hope so if not l will just mither all night till l get my own way !


haha love it


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> does it make it easier?


no mate it adds intensity without the need for so much weight, which is why i suggested it to milky , some people dont want to be squatting 200 kg so these are a good alternative IMO


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> no mate it adds intensity without the need for so much weight, which is why i suggested it to milky , some people dont want to be squatting 200 kg so these are a good alternative IMO


never thought of it tbh


----------



## Thunderstruck

****ing hell why do you have to be so damn popular. finally got the missues to **** off to bed so thought id read this journal, didnt realise how many pages it was.

Great stuff so far. :thumb:

Not that im an expert or owt but few things ive noticed from your posts Milky is.....

1) you have quite an active job.

2) you suffer from niggley injuries quite a bit.

3) you dont sleep well.

4) your appetite is often poor.

5) your workouts are huge.

Now obviousley its worked as your a beast, but from what ive learnt over the years, and like i say im no expert, but these are all signs of over training and burn out.

May be a pointless post but sometimes you cant see the wood for the trees, and when you put the above points togethor then could help you improve things and not get so frustrated at time.

:thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck

njow worked out this subbing lark so......................subbed :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Thunderstruck said:


> ****ing hell why do you have to be so damn popular. finally got the missues to **** off to bed so thought id read this journal, didnt realise how many pages it was.
> 
> Great stuff so far. :thumb:
> 
> Not that im an expert or owt but few things ive noticed from your posts Milky is.....
> 
> 1) you have quite an active job.
> 
> 2) you suffer from niggley injuries quite a bit.
> 
> 3) you dont sleep well.
> 
> 4) your appetite is often poor.
> 
> 5) your workouts are huge.
> 
> Now obviousley its worked as your a beast, but from what ive learnt over the years, and like i say im no expert, but these are all signs of over training and burn out.
> 
> May be a pointless post but sometimes you cant see the wood for the trees, and when you put the above points togethor then could help you improve things and not get so frustrated at time.
> 
> :thumb:


Well mate, its 3.45 am and again l cant sleep....

Re your points, all valid and TBH l put most of them down to my job / jobs in the past...

I have worked some ridiculous hours in the past, sometimes starting at half past midnight, finishing at 7 pm... mostly active jobs.

The shoulder niggle l can trace back to being 21 and trying to load some heavy machinery parts on my own and ragging it. It happened on the M6 at Charnock Richard and used to come back to haunt me now and again, it now seems more constant the older l have gotten..

My job is relentless, l leave home at half 6 ish and get home around 12 hours later, most of the time having to eat whilst drivng a low loader from one job to the next, not easy eating a chicken salad whilst driving mate l tell you !!

Re the training been looking at other peoples routines and begining to question this. I am going to try the less is more approach for a while, less exercises heavier weights.

Thanks for posting mate, think your points are very valid..


----------



## Tassotti

Get some sleep Milky


----------



## Milky

Another slight dilema re work...

I used to work most weekends, TBH it bumped my money RIGHT up and with it l am able to save considerably. The issue l have is they seem to be expecting that bit more every weekend now, there have been times where l am not getting home till 7 pm.

Whilst like l say l enjoy the money l have 2 problems with it..

1 ; Its a killer working that late 7 days a week, it also stops me training at weekends as the gym closes a 5.

2 ; It means my wife is stuck home alone all weekend, ok the odd weekend but when its more weekends than not, it becomes unfair on her...

I REALLY enjoy my holidays and the freedom the money brings and l also am determined to go to the Olympia next yr ! The problem with where l work is you cant pick and choose the ones you work, they sulk and see there ar*e if you knock one or two back then dont ask for a month or two...

Sorry for the waffling, got sod all else to do !


----------



## Tassotti

I used to care what my employers thought, but I'll tell you, you won't get any thanks from them you for knocking yourself out every weekend.

I have never liked work, but used to work all the hours I could because I wanted to be rich.

These days, I have changed my POV. I work just enough to pay my bills and be comfortable. I'm much happier and healthier because of it.

Mind you, I am a freelancer so can pick and choose when I want to work (within reason)

I reckon you should work 1 out of 5/6...Spend some time with your missus and enjoy it


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Another slight dilema re work...
> 
> I used to work most weekends, TBH it bumped my money RIGHT up and with it l am able to save considerably. The issue l have is they seem to be expecting that bit more every weekend now, there have been times where l am not getting home till 7 pm.
> 
> Whilst like l say l enjoy the money l have 2 problems with it..
> 
> 1 ; Its a killer working that late 7 days a week, it also stops me training at weekends as the gym closes a 5.
> 
> 2 ; It means my wife is stuck home alone all weekend, ok the odd weekend but when its more weekends than not, it becomes unfair on her...
> 
> I REALLY enjoy my holidays and the freedom the money brings and l also am determined to go to the Olympia next yr ! The problem with where l work is you cant pick and choose the ones you work, they sulk and see there ar*e if you knock one or two back then dont ask for a month or two...
> 
> Sorry for the waffling, got sod all else to do !


Still having sleep issues mate? I had trouble getting to sleep last night, in the end watched a dvd and then had a bath, got off around 2:30.

Anyway, on the above, how does the lovely Mrs Milky feel about this? I know she is a rock for you, is she feeling it too? Its always a tough one buddy, do you think they would liisten to say something like you saying 'no more than 2 weekends in 5 or 6" ? Or could you perhaps work the odd weekend as time off in lieu, so you could get the odd couple of days off during the week when you spoil the mrs?

Good luck buddy

Cheers

Diggy

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Another slight dilema re work...
> 
> I used to work most weekends, TBH it bumped my money RIGHT up and with it l am able to save considerably. The issue l have is they seem to be expecting that bit more every weekend now, there have been times where l am not getting home till 7 pm.
> 
> Whilst like l say l enjoy the money l have 2 problems with it..
> 
> 1 ; Its a killer working that late 7 days a week, it also stops me training at weekends as the gym closes a 5.
> 
> 2 ; It means my wife is stuck home alone all weekend, ok the odd weekend but when its more weekends than not, it becomes unfair on her...
> 
> I REALLY enjoy my holidays and the freedom the money brings and l also am determined to go to the Olympia next yr ! The problem with where l work is you cant pick and choose the ones you work, they sulk and see there ar*e if you knock one or two back then dont ask for a month or two...
> 
> Sorry for the waffling, got sod all else to do !


I feel for you matey, and i feel for your Mrs. i think the thing you got to do is sit down with her and see what she wants out of your relationship ??

does she want nice things

does she want nice holidays

does she want her milky at home

you know what i mean, work through the issues together then make your mind up wether to knock the weekends totally on the head or carry on working them...

you are a hard working bloke mate, its quite plain to see, but IMO you are also at an age were you should be thinking more about your health and well bieng and taking a little bit of a step back into a cruising period if you like..

I know some folks are full bore until the day they pop there clogs and wouldnt want it any other way..

but it sounds to me(as your questioning things) that you may be up for a little bit of a lifestyle review matey ...

what do you think ???


----------



## Milky

You know my Mrs has never ever complained about me working. Its not her its bothering TBH its more me feeling guilty.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> You know my Mrs has never ever complained about me working. Its not her its bothering TBH its more me feeling guilty.


well then mate its down to you what you need to do going forward mate...


----------



## gym rat

hey bigman, having the same problem as you at the moment sleepwise, used to be quite a heavy weed smoker and would drop off like a light. now im near 2 months off it and sleep deprivation is doing my head in, have tried the melatolin in the past but to no success. even trying calmomille tea and reading arnies book but that just fires me up.lol


----------



## sunn

Milky said:


> Well mate, its 3.45 am and again l cant sleep....
> 
> Re your points, all valid and TBH l put most of them down to my job / jobs in the past...
> 
> I have worked some ridiculous hours in the past, sometimes starting at half past midnight, finishing at 7 pm... mostly active jobs.
> 
> The shoulder niggle l can trace back to being 21 and trying to load some heavy machinery parts on my own and ragging it. It happened on the M6 at Charnock Richard and used to come back to haunt me now and again, it now seems more constant the older l have gotten..
> 
> My job is relentless, l leave home at half 6 ish and get home around 12 hours later, most of the time having to eat whilst drivng a low loader from one job to the next, not easy eating a chicken salad whilst driving mate l tell you !!
> 
> Re the training been looking at other peoples routines and begining to question this. I am going to try the less is more approach for a while, less exercises heavier weights.
> 
> Thanks for posting mate, think your points are very valid..


If I see some [email protected] wandering over 3 lanes in a low loader, from now on I will be peering inside to see if there eating a chicken salad! Lol


----------



## Breda

Milky:2514438 said:


> You know my Mrs has never ever complained about me working. Its not her its bothering TBH its more me feeling guilty.


Haven't been in here for a while Milksta but by the sounds of it you already know what you need to do brother. Your employers will find somebody else to do the over time so I wouldn't even concern myself with that... Family comes 1st mate


----------



## Milky

Breda said:


> Haven't been in here for a while Milksta but by the sounds of it you already know what you need to do brother. Your employers will find somebody else to do the over time so I wouldn't even concern myself with that... Family comes 1st mate


Thing is mate, think of a decent wage, then add 50% to it, put into that the fact you can then save HALF of it towards hols, cars etc and it makes it REALLY hard to refuse....

Its a choice of making do or having a lot of spare cash..... and lets face it l have stated l want to go to the Olympia next yr so theres £3000 l need to save already...


----------



## andy

hols etc, can come anytime mate, but dont sacrifice health/happiness for them.

get that sorted first.

then enjoy life


----------



## Breda

Milky:2515403 said:


> Thing is mate, think of a decent wage, then add 50% to it, put into that the fact you can then save HALF of it towards hols, cars etc and it makes it REALLY hard to refuse....
> 
> Its a choice of making do or having a lot of spare cash..... and lets face it l have stated l want to go to the Olympia next yr so theres £3000 l need to save already...


I hear what your sayin mate but if you have a decent wage and add 25% to it would that still get you to the Olympia.

You need to find a middle ground and I'm sure you will


----------



## Milky

Really struggled these last couple of days with diet due to the heat.

Anyone else foind they have had no apetite..?


----------



## DiggyV

Yup, mine does seem to pick up in the evenings though. worked from home a couple of days this week, and ate like a sparrow - not good - dont want to lose what precious muscle I have, but just not hungry.

its a mindf*ck mate. Every week this game throuws up a new "challenge".

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## gym rat

i cant get my appetite to calm down, had all my meals for today at work eaten at half 12, just went an got a full cooked chicken from sainsburys earlier and hammered that caveman style


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Really struggled these last couple of days with diet due to the heat.
> 
> Anyone else foind they have had no apetite..?


yea, that's when my protein drinks I make up with eggs and cottage cheese come in really handy ..............its so easy to drink when you cant eat.


----------



## andy

Replicator said:


> yea, that's when my protein drinks I make up with eggs and cottage cheese come in really handy ..............its so easy to drink when you cant eat.


are eggs in your shake ok? i was under the impression too much protein in one go was a waste


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> are eggs in your shake ok? i was under the impression too much protein in one go was a waste


get the fvcker down ya neck ya gret jessy...


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> get the fvcker down ya neck ya gret jessy...


i used to, til i heard it was a waste of time....

i actually prefer a couple of eggs in there.


----------



## Replicator

andy said:


> are eggs in your shake ok? i was under the impression too much protein in one go was a waste


depends on how much you have in em

What I do is this

12 egg whites and 6 whole eggs scrambled and cooled then put in blender

Add 300grams of cottage cheese + 1 scoop of protein powder + 1 desert spoonful of candarel or similar and some flavouring of choice

Once blended pour equally into 3 protein shakers and then fill up to top with water and stick in the fridge

What you have hear is 3 bloody good protein drinks with 40grams of protein in each one ..PERFECT :thumb:


----------



## andy

Replicator said:


> depends on how much you have in em
> 
> What I do is this
> 
> 12 egg whites and 6 whole eggs scrambled and cooled then put in blender
> 
> Add 300grams of cottage cheese + 1 scoop of protein powder + 1 desert spoonful of candarel or similar and some flavouring of choice
> 
> Once blended pour equally into 3 protein shakers and then fill up to top with water and stick in the fridge
> 
> What you have hear is 3 bloody good protein drinks with 40grams of protein in each one ..PERFECT :thumb:


lovin' it......


----------



## Milky

You have probably noticed the lack of activity on my journal...

I have had a strange week TBH. I have had little interest in food, little interest in training and TBH little interest in anything BB related.

I havent posted it because l know we all go thro this, l know l will snap out of it, l just dont know the reason its come about.

I dont expect sympathy or re assurance, l am just trying to expalin things, as like l said " an open book "

Things are great at home, weather had been fantastic so god knows whats going on...


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> You have probably noticed the lack of activity on my journal...
> 
> I have had a strange week TBH. I have had little interest in food, little interest in training and TBH little interest in anything BB related.
> 
> I havent posted it because l know we all go thro this, l know l will snap out of it, l just dont know the reason its come about.
> 
> I dont expect sympathy or re assurance, l am just trying to expalin things, as like l said " an open book "
> 
> Things are great at home, weather had been fantastic so god knows whats going on...


just one of those weeks......

you getting back on it next week mate?


----------



## Milky

andy said:


> just one of those weeks......
> 
> you getting back on it next week mate?


I am hoping tommorow and weekend mate, just been really lethargic this week.

Done some graft this week, maybe thats caught up with me, who knows..


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> I am hoping tommorow and weekend mate, just been really lethargic this week.
> 
> Done some graft this week, maybe thats caught up with me, who knows..


funny how that happens eh? weve all had it at some point.

on a different note, the pic you put up on the calender thread, how long ago was that?


----------



## Milky

andy said:


> funny how that happens eh? weve all had it at some point.
> 
> on a different note, the pic you put up on the calender thread, how long ago was that?


I cant remember mate, last yr l think..


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> I cant remember mate, last yr l think..


im doin something wrong .

the amount of pics ive seen on here with a huge difference in the space of 6mths to a year is unreal.

my journals starting monday and i want EVERYone in it to give me advice on how to make one of these amazing transformations.


----------



## Joe1961

Milky said:


> Really struggled these last couple of days with diet due to the heat.
> 
> Anyone else foind they have had no apetite..?


Mines got through the roof the last few days mate, not sure why? but I am made up after 3 weeks of struggling it has returned and I aint got a clue why. Hope yours comes back soon Milky

Joe


----------



## flinty90

perhaps because things are going well at home mate you havent felt the need to immerse yourself so much into other things ???

all i know is you dont want to be wasting that gear lol... send it me if your not going to use it brother X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> perhaps because things are going well at home mate you havent felt the need to immerse yourself so much into other things ???
> 
> all i know is you dont want to be wasting that gear lol... send it me if your not going to use it brother X


I have only done one jab since losing my " mojo " so to speak mate... l know l am coming out of the lull tho...


----------



## expletive

You'll be soon back into the swing of it mate, the gym aint going know where.


----------



## Glassback

Milky said:


> You have probably noticed the lack of activity on my journal...
> 
> I have had a strange week TBH. I have had little interest in food, little interest in training and TBH little interest in anything BB related.
> 
> I havent posted it because l know we all go thro this, l know l will snap out of it, l just dont know the reason its come about.
> 
> I dont expect sympathy or re assurance, l am just trying to expalin things, as like l said " an open book "
> 
> Things are great at home, weather had been fantastic so god knows whats going on...


Don't know about you lot, but this is why I am subbed, an honest journal. cheers Milky. keep fighting.


----------



## gym rat

chin up big dawg... you grow when you rest remember and by the looks of ur gym sessions i bet you will prob grow even more with the time off, shape up and get watching that phil health video again... the excitement was oozing out of your posts pmsl


----------



## gym rat

gym rat said:


> chin up big dawg... you grow when you rest remember and by the looks of ur gym sessions i bet you will prob grow even more with the time off, shape up and get watching that phil health video again... the excitement was oozing out of your posts when you 1st seen it pmsl


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> You have probably noticed the lack of activity on my journal...
> 
> I have had a strange week TBH. I have had little interest in food, little interest in training and TBH little interest in anything BB related.
> 
> I havent posted it because l know we all go thro this, l know l will snap out of it, l just dont know the reason its come about.
> 
> I dont expect sympathy or re assurance, l am just trying to expalin things, as like l said " an open book "
> 
> Things are great at home, weather had been fantastic so god knows whats going on...


Stop bloody whinging and start lifting some iron you big girls blouse! :lol: :lol:

You're just loved up mate  also the heat does strange things to people, some it fires up, some it wipes out. Also you may just need a rest mate, you'll be back smashing the weights in no time.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## retro-mental

Gee those lapses in enthusiasm are good. there good because when get the motivation / enthusiasm back you get well up for it and get on it good so what you loose in 1-2 weeks you gain double in the week you get back on it.


----------



## Steve_B

Milky said:


> Really struggled these last couple of days with diet due to the heat.
> 
> Anyone else foind they have had no apetite..?


just been away for a few days(uk). This hot weather kills me especially when it comes on sudden, not warming up gradually. I can either eat or move around, not both!


----------



## Milky

Just got home and drained again, pretty sure its down to the heat and the manual work.... it saps you l swear...

Thanks for the words and the faith lads, means a lot to me that, sincerely..


----------



## Guest

It does m8, ive been sweating my back out all day. Absolutely nackered.


----------



## Mingster

Same here, mate, and am coming down with man-flu to boot ffs...


----------



## Uriel

milky - are you at this fuking gym dodging again? so soon already?

if i read one more fuking whinging moaning syllable about you and your fuking scarlette pimpernell mojo - i will hunt you down and make you my sex wife.

Get in the gym and do things to your body til it grows or dies.

now


----------



## Another Excuse

yeah this heat is making things seem very hard work... stick at it though mate!


----------



## expletive

Uriel said:


> milky - are you at this fuking gym dodging again? so soon already?
> 
> if i read one more fuking whinging moaning syllable about you and your fuking scarlette pimpernell mojo - *i will hunt you down and make you my sex wife.*
> 
> Get in the gym and do things to your body til it grows or dies.
> 
> now


If thats not enough to get you in the gym I don't know what else there is


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> If thats not enough to get you in the gym I don't know what else there is


I have just ate my tea or l would be on the fu*king way !!

Seriosly tho, got the weekend to myself so back tommorow...


----------



## expletive

Good man!


----------



## Uriel

expletive said:


> If thats not enough to get you in the gym I don't know what else there is


believe me - i have not had sex for a while and it will not be gentle and it will not be over even when the fat lady has done her greatest hits pmsl


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> believe me - i have not had sex for a while and it will not be gentle and it will not be over even when the fat lady has done her greatest hits pmsl


Listen batty noy, even without training for a week my ar*e grip is still awesome..... l will clench and rip your dick off.... dont get to cocky !


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> dont get to cocky !


fuk off - you withered old dung trap is like a pair of wild west saloon doors in a stiff breze

you get your gay 'rse in the gym and I'll shake in my boots later lover boy lol xx


----------



## GreedyBen

Milky said:


> Listen batty noy, even without training for a week my ar*e grip is still awesome..... l will clench and rip your dick off.... dont get to cocky !





Uriel said:


> fuk off - you withered old dung trap is like a pair of wild west saloon doors in a stiff breze
> 
> you get your gay 'rse in the gym and I'll shake in my boots later lover boy lol xx


Get a room you two:lol:


----------



## Milky

GreedyBen said:


> Get a room you two:lol:


I need witnesses he's threatened to rape me !!


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> I need witnesses he's threatened to rape me !!


what do you expect from such a hot man such as yourself?


----------



## GreedyBen

There has definitely been some provocation!


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> what do you expect from such a hot man such as yourself?


Whilst l realise l am a hunka hunka burnin love..... my anoose is intact and its virginity will be maintained to the death !


----------



## GreedyBen

Mine has been breached a few times, only in hospital or by doctor though.

And not Dr. Brownlove!


----------



## Milky

No work today, been awake since 6 am watching vids on Youtube, feeling pretty good today...

Got a bit of running round to do, looking for new van etc but hoping to get to gym around mid day ish... Just about to go to Asda for the BBQ gear for later this aft...

Hoping the weather is good and we all have a great day, it may be the last one this year !

( it better had be l knocked back £200 to work today ! )


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I need witnesses he's threatened to rape me !!


Oh OH ....looks like you gonna need them baby wipers again Milky :lol:


----------



## Guest

I just got told the exact same m8, "Your brother and sister are coming round with the kids, you need to goto Asda for the BBQ gear, then come back and clean the BBQ, then cook it all"

Id argue but I actually got some this morning, crafty sod she is


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> No work today, been awake since 6 am watching vids on Youtube, feeling pretty good today...
> 
> Got a bit of running round to do, looking for new van etc but hoping to get to gym around mid day ish... Just about to go to Asda for the BBQ gear for later this aft...
> 
> Hoping the weather is good and we all have a great day, it may be the last one this year !
> 
> ( it better had be l knocked back £200 to work today ! )


hate to break it to you, but i think it's gonna be raining where you are Milky.


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Whilst l realise l am a hunka hunka burnin love..... my anoose is intact and its virginity will be maintained to the death !


thats not what it says about you in trap 3 of the bogs in the blue Oyester bar lol


----------



## Milky

The BBQ / van search / shopping for said BBQ ( 70 fu*king quid BTW ) took longer than expected...

Well its last nice day of the yr l believe so sod it..... l feel great now, tummy full of chicken and shandy..wife over the moon and had a great day, managed to knock £250 of the van l am buying and actually found one with air con !! Not many around l tell you...

Had a GREAT day all round.... bring on tommorow so the legs can have it !

I FEEL FU*KING FANTASTIC !!


----------



## expletive

Bout time we had the Milky of old back! :thumb:



Milky said:


> The BBQ / van search / shopping for said BBQ ( 70 fu*king quid BTW ) took longer than expected...
> 
> Well its last nice day of the yr l believe so sod it..... l feel great now, tummy full of chicken and shandy..wife over the moon and had a great day, managed to knock £250 of the van l am buying and actually found one with air con !! Not many around l tell you...
> 
> Had a GREAT day all round.... bring on tommorow so the legs can have it !
> 
> I FEEL FU*KING FANTASTIC !!


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Bout time we had the Milky of old back! :thumb:


I am mate.... l feel really really rested.....

I think distancing myself for a week has done me the world of good...


----------



## Glassback

*NORMAL SERVICE HAS NOW BEEN RESUMED*


----------



## Milky

Well wide awake watching fu*king Timecop....

Just popped 3 melatonin... should kick in soon... Mrs is in bed snoring like a walruss with breathing difficulties !

If my shins werent so goosed ( and the wife trusted me a bit more ) l would go for a late night march for the cardio ..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you get any sides from the melatonin mate? I only ask 'cos we've been advised to give them to one of my daughters. She's disabled and part of her condition is extremely disrupted sleep patterns. This results in her being up through the night, then really knackered and unhappy the next day, etc., etc. Anyway, as I say, we've been advised by her occupational therapist that melatonin would be a good idea, but I'm always wary where medication's involved.


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> you get any sides from the melatonin mate? I only ask 'cos we've been advised to give them to one of my daughters. She's disabled and part of her condition is extremely disrupted sleep patterns. This results in her being up through the night, then really knackered and unhappy the next day, etc., etc. Anyway, as I say, we've been advised by her occupational therapist that melatonin would be a good idea, but I'm always wary where medication's involved.


Not that l am aware of mate..

Hacksi posted on here they were non addictive as well. They do work tho, l go into a really deep sleep within an hour.

I would definatly give them a go and not be worried was it my daughter..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Not that l am aware of mate..
> 
> Hacksi posted on here they were non addictive as well. They do work tho, l go into a really deep sleep within an hour.
> 
> I would definatly give them a go and not be worried was it my daughter..


cheers


----------



## Milky

Breakfast :

4 scrambled eggs on 2 wholemeal toast

3 weetabix with skimmed milk

cup off coffee

glass of OJ

banana..

Gym opens 11 am so give that time to settle. Cant decide what to train, my " routine " says legs but having had a weekend off may start afresh with chest as the gym will be dead, where as on Monday its national chest day and every one does chest..


----------



## eezy1

hav a gd one milkman. chest n bi`s for me at 11  bring it on


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> hav a gd one milkman. chest n bi`s for me at 11  bring it on


I intend too mate.....

Bring the pain !!


----------



## andy

chilli said:


> you get any sides from the melatonin mate? I only ask 'cos we've been advised to give them to one of my daughters. She's disabled and part of her condition is extremely disrupted sleep patterns. This results in her being up through the night, then really knackered and unhappy the next day, etc., etc. Anyway, as I say, we've been advised by her occupational therapist that melatonin would be a good idea, but I'm always wary where medication's involved.


milky put me onto these mate, and all i can say is that theyre bloody good..ive had no sides from them, just great sleep and no drowsiness in the morning.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andy said:


> milky put me onto these mate, and all i can say is that theyre bloody good..ive had no sides from them, just great sleep and no drowsiness in the morning.


Cheers andy. I won't worry then.


----------



## Another Excuse

have a good one! oh and can also vouch for the melantonin again from milky suggestion


----------



## Milky

The maddest legs l have ever seen !!


----------



## Hayesy

Drum Sticks!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

tom imo has the best legs ever .


----------



## gym rat

tom platz reminds me of guagmire from family guy.lol think its the puffy weird cheeks.lol


----------



## Milky

ewen said:


> tom imo has the best legs ever .


I think Platz was the original freal where legs were concerned, not sure if they were the size of Churches tho..


----------



## MRSTRONG

either pair would do me lol


----------



## Milky

Just trained chest..

Didint do as much as usual but tried to go heavier..

Think my strength has taken a hit having a week off... shoulder is fu*king KILLING me but not going to dwell on it..


----------



## Milky

Did my third jab yesterday..bit late due to just being forgetful.

Hoping it will be kicking in very soon.


----------



## Milky

well after reading Daves journal and his cycling exploits l really wanted to get mine out, how ever my bowels had a different idea...

So right now after several visits to the loo there are certain parts of my anatomy that really could do without a bike seat shoved up it !

Gutted TBH...


----------



## gym rat

had same problem on my chest today mate, my right delt is doing my head in, feels like a rapped nerve or something, doing flys was the wrost


----------



## Another Excuse

Not good...the abundance of food I have ate is definitely having a similar affect on me just now. Hope yours is just short lived, heaps of time to get out on the bike soon!


----------



## Milky

Tea was chinese / M & S based, wife bought it on Friday so had to eat it...

Stomach seems to have settled finally.. Really want to keep it clean now. the diet that is.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Tea was chinese / M & S based, wife bought it on Friday so had to eat it...
> 
> Stomach seems to have settled finally.. Really want to keep it clean now. the diet that is.


with all your ailments mate im sure you used to be in that programme "Only when i laugh " pmsl :whistling:


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> with all your ailments mate im sure you used to be in that programme "Only when i laugh " pmsl :whistling:


Its only a shoulder and the trots mate, ad the trots have cleared up now !!

Good show that tho..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> with all your ailments mate im sure you used to be in that programme "Only when i laugh " pmsl :whistling:


in fact, didn't the theme tune go - "m,i,l,k,y, i am m,i,l,k,y, i know i am, i'm sure i am, i am m,i,l,k,y?"


----------



## Milky

Well just picked new van up, got a few things to do so not gonna make it to the gym..... HOW EVER... l will be on the cross trainer for at least 30 mins so not slacking..

I have got incredibly sore nipples tonight, probably following last nights jab.

Had a good day food wise, l just cannot believe how fu*king hard it is to gt 5 mins to make myself a shake !

Does anyone else have a job where you dont actually get chance to stop for some dinner ??


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well just picked new van up, got a few things to do so not gonna make it to the gym..... HOW EVER... l will be on the cross trainer for at least 30 mins so not slacking..
> 
> I have got incredibly sore nipples tonight, probably following last nights jab.
> 
> Had a good day food wise, l just cannot believe how fu*king hard it is to gt 5 mins to make myself a shake !
> 
> Does anyone else have a job where you dont actually get chance to stop for some dinner ??


when i worked for myself i never had time for dinner.. now i work for someone else theres always time lol x


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Its only a shoulder and the trots mate, ad the trots have cleared up now !!
> 
> Good show that tho..


A good heaped spoonful of Bisto is good for the trots mate......coz ...................................bisto seasons and bisto thickens LOL


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> when i worked for myself i never had time for dinner.. now i work for someone else theres always time lol x


Mate its fu*king mad !

I had to eat my dinner sat on my machine today !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate its fu*king mad !
> 
> I had to eat my dinner sat on my machine today !!


thats not good mate, i have grabbed a sandwich sat in a customers bathroom a few times , not nicest place for dinner ...

how come you dont get a dinner break mate ?? what job is so important that you dont break for dinner, no disrespect mate but i have been in the construction industry for years and i have never known people not stop for some snap lol !!


----------



## Mingster

I remember when I worked for the council on the sites, we hardly had enough time to start work for the meal breaks pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I remember when I worked for the council on the sites, we hardly had enough time to start work for the meal breaks pmsl


now thats more like it X


----------



## Mingster

Here we are lol


----------



## Uriel

yeah its easy to spto Polish guys on building sites - there are always a bunch of beer bellied brits leaning on sh1t watching him graft lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> thats not good mate, i have grabbed a sandwich sat in a customers bathroom a few times , not nicest place for dinner ...
> 
> how come you dont get a dinner break mate ?? what job is so important that you dont break for dinner, no disrespect mate but i have been in the construction industry for years and i have never known people not stop for some snap lol !!


Basically some days we get material thrown at us relentlessly, if there not turned around in half an hour my boss gets charged £60 an hour after that..

Some shi*ty little jobs we do mean we have to go bang at it..especially if the gaffer is with us. Not complaining jst gets to be a bind sometimes when you just want 5 mins to make a shake !


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Here we are lol


I hear they have taken all the crossbars off the council shovels now so that cant sit on them........ if they sit on them now they will slip up their @rse which to most will cause drastic discomfort. and so they will work instead LOL


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

i never get a lunch break. eat in front of the computer. wrong in so many ways - plays havoc with your digestionn


----------



## Andrewgenic

Milky said:


> Well just picked new van up, got a few things to do so not gonna make it to the gym..... HOW EVER... l will be on the cross trainer for at least 30 mins so not slacking..
> 
> I have got incredibly sore nipples tonight, probably following last nights jab.
> 
> Had a good day food wise, l just cannot believe how fu*king hard it is to gt 5 mins to make myself a shake !
> 
> Does anyone else have a job where you dont actually get chance to stop for some dinner ??


I have a job exactly like that mate, I usually get round it by eating in the van between jobs, but had a $hit day food wise today, plus late finishing so no gym tonight:angry:. I have also had a dodgy nipple too bud, seems to be a little better today, thing I got my T to E a little messed up.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Right back of holiday now and back at the gym tomorow.
> 
> I have been accused by some on this forum of not having much knowledge re training diet etc, it is my intention thro this journal to dispell this myth. The reason l do NOT get to involved in these discussions is because l only give an opinion on what works for me, it may not work for others.
> 
> I intend to be frank, open and honest regarding training, diet, gear usage, mindset and any other factors that may help / hinder my training.
> 
> I will try to give reasons as to why l do things the way l do, as a way of explaining my thinking behind things.
> 
> TBH l am doing this as much as a diary for myself too, to look back on things and evaluate.
> 
> Hope it makes interesting reading.


This whole site is an open book for you dude.


----------



## Milky

Did my 30 mins on the cross trainer last night, had a decent ish sleep and a lie in.

Just had brekky (the usual ) and although feeling sore, feeling pretty good..

Looking forward to back tonight and trying to eat today !


----------



## Milky

Also still got very sore nipples still.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Also still got very sore nipples still.


You taking an AI mate?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Also still got very sore nipples still.


You taking an AI mate?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## nogger

Hi milky,Remember reading while ago about you having problems going to hire a car in france(no credit card i think)how did you get on in the end.


----------



## Milky

nogger:2525900 said:


> Hi milky,Remember reading while ago about you having problems going to hire a car in france(no credit card i think)how did you get on in the end.


Its basically impossible mate.


----------



## Milky

Soooooooo here's the deal...

My shoulder is killing me to the point l cant cross my arms now, l picked up a shovel today with my sore arm and it nearly dropped me.

I am NOT making excuses here l am genuinely in agony.

I have decided to drop the course l am on and give myself a total rest from training for a while. I cant keep popping pain killers to mask it, its affecting my training as l cant push myself due to the pain l am in and TBH its getting to the stage now its affecting my day to day life.

I am going to try and get some help via my doctor or privately if need be but l cant kid myself anymore l can fight thro it..

Sorry peeps, l just dont want to become an old man with no mobility in my left arm / shoulder for being stubborn.


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Soooooooo here's the deal...
> 
> My shoulder is killing me to the point l cant cross my arms now, l picked up a shovel today with my sore arm and it nearly dropped me.
> 
> I am NOT making excuses here l am genuinely in agony.
> 
> I have decided to drop the course l am on and give myself a total rest from training for a while. I cant keep popping pain killers to mask it, its affecting my training as l cant push myself due to the pain l am in and TBH its getting to the stage now its affecting my day to day life.
> 
> I am going to try and get some help via my doctor or privately if need be but l cant kid myself anymore l can fight thro it..
> 
> Sorry peeps, l just dont want to become an old man with no mobility in my left arm / shoulder for being stubborn.


so fknsorry to hear this mate, you must be fcked right off with that.

as you say tho, theres no point kidding yourself, youll just make things worse. get to the docs, theyll sort something out then get back into it when the time is right.

i sound like a right ass suck here, but i look up to you mate, and im genuinely sad that this has come about.

rest,docs,get fixed, get back on it.....in that order


----------



## Milky

andy said:


> so fknsorry to hear this mate, you must be fcked right off with that.
> 
> as you say tho, theres no point kidding yourself, youll just make things worse. get to the docs, theyll sort something out then get back into it when the time is right.
> 
> i sound like a right ass suck here, but i look up to you mate, and im genuinely sad that this has come about.
> 
> rest,docs,get fixed, get back on it.....in that order


Mate l cant lift my elbow to the same height as my shoulder now...

That is my intention, get sorted, get a bit of weight, size off and get a fresh start.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Soooooooo here's the deal...
> 
> My shoulder is killing me to the point l cant cross my arms now, l picked up a shovel today with my sore arm and it nearly dropped me.
> 
> I am NOT making excuses here l am genuinely in agony.
> 
> I have decided to drop the course l am on and give myself a total rest from training for a while. I cant keep popping pain killers to mask it, its affecting my training as l cant push myself due to the pain l am in and TBH its getting to the stage now its affecting my day to day life.
> 
> I am going to try and get some help via my doctor or privately if need be but l cant kid myself anymore l can fight thro it..
> 
> Sorry peeps, l just dont want to become an old man with no mobility in my left arm / shoulder for being stubborn.


Not good big man. but you told me the same when I screwed my shoulder up if I recall correctly. See the quack. Rest, rest, rest. It is a mind**** when it happens, but know all this anyway. You'll only come back stringer, just dont get too loved up at home, and forget to re-start!

However, I know you'll still be on here dishing out sage-like advice!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Mingster

Good decision mate. Better to be laid up for 3 months then back fighting then never to fight again. I've had several lengthy layoffs over the years and I'm still plodding on so proof that it can be done. You'll also get all the support you need from your many mates on here bro. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Mate l cant lift my elbow to the same height as my shoulder now...
> 
> That is my intention, get sorted, get a bit of weight, size off and get a fresh start.


hope it doesnt take too long mate.


----------



## Milky

My ex had an uncle, the man was a big fella in his time, a fighter, a grafter, a hard man. He broke his arm and it didnt get set right...

He never bothered getting it sorted..... yrs and yrs later, his arm was twisted and litterally useless.

I dont want to become like him..


----------



## hackskii

How did you do this?

I have been reading your posts but dont remember where you suggested an injury.

I know you hurt your back but not the shoulder.


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> How did you do this?
> 
> I have been reading your posts but dont remember where you suggested an injury.
> 
> I know you hurt your back but not the shoulder.


About 20 yrs ago mate..

It comes back to haunt me now and again but its gotten worse the last few months. I have mentioned it a few times over the months. Its the trapped nerve thing l think but begining to wonder now..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> My ex had an uncle, the man was a big fella in his time, a fighter, a grafter, a hard man. He broke his arm and it didnt get set right...
> 
> He never bothered getting it sorted..... yrs and yrs later, his arm was twisted and litterally useless.
> 
> I dont want to become like him..


i will pm you my address for your remaining course to be posted to me mate , i may aswell use it for you :rolleye:


----------



## Andrewgenic

Sorry to hear this Milky, you must be gutted. Its very hard to admit to yourself you need a rest sometimes and the whole situation becomes counterproductive, I am my own worst enemy with this and usually end up getting ill because I go in the gym when I should've been resting. I know its a total headfcuk but take some time off and regroup and most of all the best of luck with your recovery.


----------



## andy

flinty90 said:


> i will pm you my address for your remaining course to be posted to me mate , i may aswell use it for you :rolleye:


hes already promised it to me:blowme:


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> hes already promised it to me:blowme:


shut it you your injured and any gear you had would be a waste as you will hurt yourself again lol :lol:


----------



## Joe1961

Gutted for you Milky, there a fcukin nuscience shoulder injurys mate I feel for you. I hope you sort it mate, might be worth while trying to find a good sports physio Milky?

Joe


----------



## Guest

Hope you get it all sorted m8, keep us posted


----------



## Milky

Joe1961 said:


> Gutted for you Milky, there a fcukin nuscience shoulder injurys mate I feel for you. I hope you sort it mate, might be worth while trying to find a good sports physio Milky?
> 
> Joe


Hard to find a good one mate but will try anything...


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Hope you get it all sorted m8, keep us posted


Gutted mate.... l cant kid myself anymore tho mate.


----------



## andy

i dunno what im going to fkn do.....

milkys journal is to me what eastenders is to my missus....


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Gutted mate.... l cant kid myself anymore tho mate.


Your right m8, no good dosing yourself up on painkillers m8, just masking a problem which will prolly worsen as time goes on.

Get it sorted m8


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> i dunno what im going to fkn do.....
> 
> milkys journal is to me what eastenders is to my missus....


what full of drama and sh1t actors ???


----------



## Milky

andy said:


> i dunno what im going to fkn do.....
> 
> milkys journal is to me what eastenders is to my missus....


All l wil do mate is log my losses, size weight etc.... bit of a cycle in reverse !


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> All l wil do mate is log my losses, size weight etc.... bit of a cycle in reverse !


that is actually quite ingenious mate...


----------



## expletive

Wise decision Milky, and I know it cant have been an easy one, having spent a year on the bench so to speak with injuries I know how important it is to take time off to heal!

I also know, when the time comes to return, how that lay off only makes you want it more!!


----------



## Milky

I have great faith in muscle memory people....

I will return, l am sure..


----------



## Guest

Sh1t news milky, but like you said you need it in the future i think a break is a wise idea. Good luck with it buddy, shoulder injuries are a curse to anyone who lifts


----------



## Milky

Well had a normal breakfast this morning. 2 jam on toast with a coffee.

Tea tonight is bolognase.... No salads today..just gonna wing it see how it goes.


----------



## Tassotti

Its those 'normal' things I really miss

Could murder toast with jam :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I have great faith in muscle memory people....
> 
> I will return, l am sure..


and I have great faith in Milky memory. I know you will return.... :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Another Excuse

Sorry to hear this mate! Rest and hope it heals well, toast and jam sounds very good though!


----------



## Glassback

Just rest mate. Like you say, dont wanna be an old git with pain for the rest of your days.

This is an Open book, you named it that, so thats what it is. Dont go being macho and working through it. Rest, as anyone else would thats the right thing to do and part and parcel of what we all go through.

I will say it again mate your honesty is what makes this worth reading, otherwise it would be a waste.

Keep smiling mate.


----------



## Replicator

bump glass mate REST


----------



## Milky

Glassback said:


> Just rest mate. Like you say, dont wanna be an old git with pain for the rest of your days.
> 
> This is an Open book, you named it that, so thats what it is. Dont go being macho and working through it. Rest, as anyone else would thats the right thing to do and part and parcel of what we all go through.
> 
> I will say it again mate your honesty is what makes this worth reading, otherwise it would be a waste.
> 
> Keep smiling mate.


Cheers mate,

Like l said l saw the damage Uncle Tony did to himself, he was litterally left disabled by his own stubborness to accept there was a problem..

I am looking into physio and other routes.... l havent lost my passion for the gym, maybe after 10 yrs of it my body is craving a break..


----------



## Milky

It has been nice today not checking the clock worrying if l will get home in time to train..

Had a slight " blip " this morning where l thought about keeping going... lad l work with said he knew a bloke, a big fu*ka.. armas as big as yours he said.... really think l wil miss those kind of comments TBH.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> It has been nice today not checking the clock worrying if l will get home in time to train..
> 
> Had a slight " blip " this morning where l thought about keeping going... lad l work with said he knew a bloke, a big fu*ka.. armas as big as yours he said.... really think l wil miss those kind of comments TBH.


mate your only taking a short break from training, not fcukin passing away lol !!!


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> It has been nice today not checking the clock worrying if l will get home in time to train..
> 
> Had a slight " blip " this morning where l thought about keeping going... lad l work with said he knew a bloke, a big fu*ka.. armas as big as yours he said.... really think l wil miss those kind of comments TBH.


Listen you KNOW you're going to get back into the gym again. You KNOW you'll get everything back again, the same as it is now if not better. And you know this is the right course of action. Spend some extra quality time with Mrs Milky while you have the opportunity to do it. Have some fun!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> mate your only taking a short break from training, not fcukin passing away lol !!!


You know what l mean.... its nice to be reffered to as " that big fu*ker there "


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Listen you KNOW you're going to get back into the gym again. You KNOW you'll get everything back again, the same as it is now if not better. And you know this is the right course of action. Spend some extra quality time with Mrs Milky while you have the opportunity to do it. Have some fun!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Yeah l am mate and really going to invest some time in getting my shoulder back to how it should be...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Soooooooo here's the deal...
> 
> My shoulder is killing me to the point l cant cross my arms now, l picked up a shovel today with my sore arm and it nearly dropped me.
> 
> I am NOT making excuses here l am genuinely in agony.
> 
> I have decided to drop the course l am on and give myself a total rest from training for a while. I cant keep popping pain killers to mask it, its affecting my training as l cant push myself due to the pain l am in and TBH its getting to the stage now its affecting my day to day life.
> 
> I am going to try and get some help via my doctor or privately if need be but l cant kid myself anymore l can fight thro it..
> 
> Sorry peeps, l just dont want to become an old man with no mobility in my left arm / shoulder for being stubborn.


sorry about your shoulder mate. you're doing the right thing. rest up. come back hungry.


----------



## Milky

Re the shoulder.

The wife was rubbing my back last nite, no pressure at all and when she got to my left shoulder it creased me....it was like she was rubbing a massive bruise if that makes sense.


----------



## mal

what part of the shoulder mate.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Re the shoulder.
> 
> The wife was rubbing my back last nite, no pressure at all and when she got to my left shoulder it creased me....it was like she was rubbing a massive bruise if that makes sense.


that sounds like a case of "doctor doctor it hurts when i press here" well dont press it then lol X


----------



## Milky

mal:2531182 said:


> what part of the shoulder mate.


Right in the centre of my shoulder blade.


----------



## Milky

flinty90:2531184 said:


> that sounds like a case of "doctor doctor it hurts when i press here" well dont press it then lol X


Its not normal tho mate. To be that sensitive.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Its not normal tho mate. To be that sensitive.


no mate , it sounds like you have trapped a nerve to me pal.


----------



## mal

even tho it hurts,do you have normal movement in your arm,can you rotate

it in diff directions etc,are there any exercises like,say rear delts,db fly,

chins you cant perform.

Theres loads of vids on utube for rotator cuff problems,exercises and rehab

look some up,just rest it for now as much as poss.

If its a long term injury,your doc might send you for a scan or you

can pay for one,get fast tracked,my mate was telling me of a clinic

in Cheshire where you get an mri and diagnosis with a consultant

the same day,£300 notes.


----------



## Milky

mal:2531250 said:


> even tho it hurts,do you have normal movement in your arm,can you rotate
> 
> it in diff directions etc,are there any exercises like,say rear delts,db fly,
> 
> chins you cant perform.
> 
> Theres loads of vids on utube for rotator cuff problems,exercises and rehab
> 
> look some up,just rest it for now as much as poss.
> 
> If its a long term injury,your doc might send you for a scan or you
> 
> can pay for one,get fast tracked,my mate was telling me of a clinic
> 
> in Cheshire where you get an mri and diagnosis with a consultant
> 
> the same day,£300 notes.


I can move it mate but its painful past a certain point.


----------



## mal

Rest it and get ice on it for 2 weeks, and take it from there.

You can still do a bit in the gym just train around the injury,

leg training ,cardio abb's etc.


----------



## Joe1961

I may of mentioned this before Milky but this massager is definately worthe buying mate, even to just relax, but its helpin me no end with my arms and groin. Not to expensive and has "3 intensity settings, giving you the choice of either a relaxing, refreshing massage, or a more intense, deep tissue massage. There's also an infrared heat node, which soothes aching muscles using an adjustable heat sensor, and is ideal after a long gym session".

The link is to google for the cheapest price and a bit more info about it.

http://www.google.co.uk/#q=Scholl+muscle+massage+therapy&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=7oCNTtChHM-p8QO_09wa&sqi=2&ved=0CIABEK0E&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=fde1fd73f1c51081&biw=1229&bih=892


----------



## hackskii

Massage therapy is always a good thing.

Was listening to reality based training, look here and grab the Mike Boyle one: http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/reality-based-fitness/id315413475
Very impressive, he was saying many times it is not the area that hurts is the issue, but other tissues opposite of the injury.

This could be something like your rear delts and rhomboids are weaker than your front delts and chest, making an imbalance, over time it can cause injury.

Heavy benching can cause this, as well as overworking the chest and not working enough posterior stuff.

When my shoulder went south, I tried to train through it, it just got worse.

What I was told was to drop chest and shoulder training all together, and do nothing that causes pain.

Then focus on rear delt and rhomboid work.

One way to do this is to stand between two walls, where it is a 90 degree angle, you set your back into the 90, put your arms parallel to the ground with your hands in front of you bent arms, and do like a reverse push up.

This will target the rhomboids and some minor rear delt work.

Do a couple of sets of 20 every day.

Another exercise is to stand in front of a pull down machine and using straight arms with hands out to the end of the bar, go from over head to your waist line with stiff arms using very low weight like 20 pounds.

Do not go heavy as this will go from secondary muscles (which is what we are targeting) to primary muscles.

Do those a few times a week with like 20 reps or so.

It might not even be your rotators but if it is then you can do the inner and outer rotations along with Cuban rotator exercise.


----------



## Milky

Joe1961 said:


> I may of mentioned this before Milky but this massager is definately worthe buying mate, even to just relax, but its helpin me no end with my arms and groin. Not to expensive and has "3 intensity settings, giving you the choice of either a relaxing, refreshing massage, or a more intense, deep tissue massage. There's also an infrared heat node, which soothes aching muscles using an adjustable heat sensor, and is ideal after a long gym session".
> 
> The link is to google for the cheapest price and a bit more info about it.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/#q=Scholl+muscle+massage+therapy&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=7oCNTtChHM-p8QO_09wa&sqi=2&ved=0CIABEK0E&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=fde1fd73f1c51081&biw=1229&bih=892


Cheers Joe was actually gonna mail you tonight about this..

Did you get yours from Tesco's IIRC ?


----------



## Milky

Hacksi, that link you gave me at the bottom of your post is great !

It would be a fantastic thing for newbies l think to subscribe too !!


----------



## Joe1961

Milky said:


> Cheers Joe was actually gonna mail you tonight about this..
> 
> Did you get yours from Tesco's IIRC ?


I got it on offer at Tesco super store in warrington for 20 quid Milky. I was a bit dubious at first but the Mrs had injured her quad running and she wanted it as well. Once we tried it we both felt better, my arms are much better and my groin definately has benifited from it. I use it daily if I can get the time mate. It has a long handle on it as well t reach parts you cant reach. If your Mrs will do it for you then you have it cracked. Good luck and let me know how you get on Milky.

Joe


----------



## Another Excuse

would you say its better than a tens machine?


----------



## hackskii

Guys, that link to the pod cast will answer many questions.

They will massage the troubled area, and this is good for recovery and circulation.

But, lets say a groin injury could actually be a Posterior Hip Flexor issue.

then the foam roller would be needed, but in about 20% of the people that wont help, then you need hands for a massage to break up that hard tissue and fashia.

People think of injuries are where the injury is, but we are like a chain, and treating the injury is the symptom and not the cause.

Treating the cause for the groin could very well be massage therapy on the posterior hip flexor.


----------



## DiggyV

ad53ggz said:


> would you say its better than a tens machine?


They work in a different way mate. TENS (Transcutaneous Electrical Nerve Stimulation - remembered from when my wife gave birth) works by interrupting the nerve's electrical signals and blocking the pain. Is good for pain that is chronic such as backache or childbirth. While it does give relief that can last even after the pads are removed it doesn't address the root cause of the issue.

the massager will help with the underlying cause of muscle injuries, by stimulating blood (and lymph) flow, and forcing the muscles to relax and use the goodies in the blood (and lymph) more effectively. This typically means that you will repair significantly quicker. Also if you have bunched muscle fibres, also known as trigger points or knots, then massage will help normalise these and provide relief from the pain caused by them.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Joe1961

ad53ggz said:


> would you say its better than a tens machine?


I dont know what one of them is mate, plus I have never used another type of machine to compare it with, so I couldnt really give a comparison sorry.

Joe


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Guys, that link to the pod cast will answer many questions.
> 
> They will massage the troubled area, and this is good for recovery and circulation.
> 
> But, lets say a groin injury could actually be a Posterior Hip Flexor issue.
> 
> then the foam roller would be needed, but in about 20% of the people that wont help, then you need hands for a massage to break up that hard tissue and fashia.
> 
> People think of injuries are where the injury is, but we are like a chain, and treating the injury is the symptom and not the cause.
> 
> Treating the cause for the groin could very well be massage therapy on the posterior hip flexor.


When l went to the osteopath he traced it to my spine l think... pretty high up near the skull..

I know its not muscular as it moves around my upper body speradically..


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> When l went to the osteopath he traced it to my spine l think... pretty high up near the skull..
> 
> I know its not muscular as it moves around my upper body speradically..


Have you thought about a Chiropractor mate? I used one after a particularly nasty spinal injury, which put put several of my vertebrae out of alignment, meaning I was walking with a limp as my hips were at different heights, and left me with 'trapped nerve' type pain! The NHS wanted me in traction, but my very forward thinking doc said go try a chiro. Put it right in 3 sessions. It may not be the thing for you mate, but give one a call - they are normally pretty good at chatting as well.

If you were in West Mids or LOndon I coud recommend a couple, dont know any up as high as you are buddy.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Have you thought about a Chiropractor mate? I used one after a particularly nasty spinal injury, which put put several of my vertebrae out of alignment, meaning I was walking with a limp as my hips were at different heights, and left me with 'trapped nerve' type pain! The NHS wanted me in traction, but my very forward thinking doc said go try a chiro. Put it right in 3 sessions. It may not be the thing for you mate, but give one a call - they are normally pretty good at chatting as well.
> 
> If you were in West Mids or LOndon I coud recommend a couple, dont know any up as high as you are buddy.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


It may have been one of those l went to mate, he clicked me a few times and threw me around and massaged me..


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> It may have been one of those l went to mate, he clicked me a few times and threw me around and massaged me..


yup - that's about the size of it. 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Replicator

What ever it is Milky I hope you can get to the bottom of it and get back to your Journey ASAP


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky 59 pages so far, you seriously should think about writing a book. The life of Milky.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm with Diggy as far as chiropractors go. mine helped me out with a back injury lately. worth a try - nothing to lose, eh?


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> I'm with Diggy as far as chiropractors go. mine helped me out with a back injury lately. worth a try - nothing to lose, eh?


Only a sh*t poad of dosh mate but it would be money wel spent.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

^^^ true mate.


----------



## Milky

Well about to tuck into sirloin steak and dolphin potatoe's.. ( I know l cant spell the proper thing )

Going to have another week off totally then look into cardio and legs maybe. I am a bit torn as to pay gym membership just to train legs but see how l get on...

Nipples are just about getting back to normal, thankfully, but shoulder really does need attention.

Got a quiet week next week so gonna go and get myself clicked and twisted a bit.


----------



## andy

just chill big man.....just chill.


----------



## Tassotti

Yeah just relax and enjoy those dolphin spuds


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Well about to tuck into sirloin steak and dolphin potatoe's.. ( I know l cant spell the proper thing )
> 
> Going to have another week off totally then look into cardio and legs maybe. I am a bit torn as to pay gym membership just to train legs but see how l get on...
> 
> Nipples are just about getting back to normal, thankfully, but shoulder really does need attention.
> 
> Got a quiet week next week so gonna go and get myself clicked and twisted a bit.


Very wise Milky ...........very wise indeed :clap:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Maybe some rest is what you need dude.


----------



## flinty90

what the fcuk are dolphin spuds lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> what the fcuk are dolphin spuds lol


Those with the cream etc.... l cant spell the bastard name can l !!


----------



## expletive

I think hi means dauphinoise potatoes http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1096/potatoes-dauphinoise


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> I think hi means dauphinoise potatoes http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1096/potatoes-dauphinoise


ah right pmsl.. i actually thought they were like jerseys or something that i had not heard of pmsl Milky you fart X


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> I think hi means dauphinoise potatoes http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1096/potatoes-dauphinoise


Thats the kiddies, have some reps...

Just to add they were crap TBH but the steak and mushrooms were to die for !!


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Thats the kiddies, have some reps...
> 
> Just to add they were crap TBH but the steak and mushrooms were to die for !!


Don't like them either, you cant go wrong with good old mash!


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Don't like them either, you cant go wrong with good old mash!


Only mash milky likes is the fcukin monster mash at the local disco lol...


----------



## expletive

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky if you go down the chiropractic route check out a McTimony chiropractor. It's more of a total body alignment system more than focussing on a specific area. As Hackskii said these things are often a chain of smaller things. I went to one to sort my shoulder out and turned out it was caused by one leg being slightly longer than the other which was caused by my pelvis being slightly twisted. They sorted it all out and bingo shoulder is fine.

May or may not work for you but from personal experience it was great and I've recommended it to a lot of mates who say it worked.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Only mash milky likes is the fcukin monster mash at the local disco lol...


Mate l love the frozen ones from Morrisons, fu*king awesome 2 bags for £1 !!


----------



## Milky

Can l just thank you all for the advice / input...

Its very much appreciated.


----------



## Rick89

Havent read the whole thread but gather your having a layoff/rest

Hope everything goes to plan for you mate and good luck with goals

will keep a regular on this journal now


----------



## Tommy10

New dish I'm trying out tonight G, 800gs meatballs , lge onion, 4 cans of tomatoes, packet of Indian spices, garlic... Gonna be hot !!!


----------



## Tommy10

BigBennyM said:


> Milky if you go down the chiropractic route check out a McTimony chiropractor. It's more of a total body alignment system more than focussing on a specific area. As Hackskii said these things are often a chain of smaller things. I went to one to sort my shoulder out and turned out it was caused by one leg being slightly longer than the other which was caused by my pelvis being slightly twisted. They sorted it all out and bingo shoulder is fine.
> 
> May or may not work for you but from personal experience it was great and I've recommended it to a lot of mates who say it worked.


Reminds me of goin to the doc after getting a dead leg over a period of 3 months ...turns out it was my lower back... That led to 4 years of back trouble , 2 discs out...


----------



## Milky

Tommy10 said:


> New dish I'm trying out tonight G, 800gs meatballs , lge onion, 4 cans of tomatoes, packet of Indian spices, garlic... Gonna be hot !!!
> View attachment 64482


Please tell me its not one sitting !!


----------



## Guest

Hopefully you'll get sorted buddy and then come back stronger! I'll look after your arms whilst you rest


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> Please tell me its not one sitting !!


Noooo ... Will get 3 meals tomoz out of that ...


----------



## Milky

Working today,

Still got sore nips, still got a bad shoulder, still resting.

Stupidly watched a few vids on Youtube this morning, l find it amazing how they make you want to train and try new things..

Ironically feeling quite " big " today for some reason, maybe because l dont feel bloated.

I always feel bigger when l am not bloated.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Working today,
> 
> Still got sore nips, still got a bad shoulder, still resting.
> 
> Stupidly watched a few vids on Youtube this morning, l find it amazing how they make you want to train and try new things..
> 
> Ironically feeling quite " big " today for some reason, maybe because l dont feel bloated.
> 
> I always feel bigger when l am not bloated.


MAte, you've got to stop watching youTube  Tough it out, and get that shoulder fixed. And fully fixed. Don't try and come back to full training with it still niggling. When you do come back build the weights. I know with you that is going to frustate you to hell. But bite back, and build back slowly. Take your time, and you'll be back for the long run.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## retro-mental

Yo Gee, missed a week of your journal and now have had to read a friggin book to catch up. i see the shoulder aint right again, I remember when you gave me your shoulder routine and you said your shoulder was not right then . Its your body's way of telling you to change what your doing !!!!

Your gonna take time off but surely if your really missing it you got legs !! ab work, neck curls, forearm work, grip strength. You could prob devise a way of working all these parts without bring your shoulder into play so in a few weeks when your itching get on the leg extention !

Sounds like you need to ork on a few shoulder mobility movements for the future. Also when its feeling a bit better start swimming. Brilliant for shoulder rehab


----------



## Milky

Well just had a bowl of tomato soup and toast and it was fu*king DIVINE !

Retro your spot on mate, l just cant decide if its worth paying £40 a month to train my legs...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well just had a bowl of tomato soup and toast and it was fu*king DIVINE !
> 
> Retro your spot on mate, l just cant decide if its worth paying £40 a month to train my legs...


Get to powermill m8, £3 a go or £20 a month, off the m60 @ middleton and its 5 mins


----------



## retro-mental

Milky said:


> Well just had a bowl of tomato soup and toast and it was fu*king DIVINE !
> 
> Retro your spot on mate, l just cant decide if its worth paying £40 a month to train my legs...


Aint you got a cross trainer ( not been logging your life or anything !! )


----------



## Milky

retro-mental said:


> Aint you got a cross trainer ( not been logging your life or anything !! )


Yeah but it doesnt train legs tho mate.


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Yeah but it doesnt train legs tho mate.


but milky, doesnt all cardio train legs??? :lol:

love it when people say ' i play football so i dont need to train legs'..........


----------



## retro-mental

Milky said:


> Yeah but it doesnt train legs tho mate.


Yeah but its better than nothing, you may turn into a cardio freak !!!


----------



## Milky

Went out for brekky with my darling wife this morning then spent the rest of the day doing a mate a FAVOUR !

6 hours, £40 of fuel and my expertise and he gave me a " drink " for my trouble.... ah well, l like to think l am a good friend.

Anyway woke up in the night with an incredible rash next to my left nipple, l dont know if its gear related as the niples are still tender..

NEVER using that again...


----------



## expletive

What gear were you on Milky, I know you've already put it in your journal but TBH i cant be bothered to trawl through 61 pages to find it again


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Went out for brekky with my darling wife this morning then spent the rest of the day doing a mate a FAVOUR !
> 
> 6 hours, £40 of fuel and my expertise and he gave me a " drink " for my trouble.... ah well, l like to think l am a good friend.
> 
> Anyway woke up in the night with an incredible rash next to my left nipple, l dont know if its gear related as the niples are still tender..
> 
> NEVER using that again...


aye...ive got mates like that.....but they ARE mates and you just go with it eh?

whats happening with legs then?


----------



## Milky

andy said:


> aye...ive got mates like that.....but they ARE mates and you just go with it eh?
> 
> whats happening with legs then?


I am waiting till l see the chiropracter mate before l do anything..


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> What gear were you on Milky, I know you've already put it in your journal but TBH i cant be bothered to trawl through 61 pages to find it again


Sus and Cidotestone mate..... NEVER had any signs of gyno in my life and certainly never any bad sides or rashes !!


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Sus and Cidotestone mate..... NEVER had any signs of gyno in my life and certainly never any bad sides or rashes !!


Sounds bad mate, what are you taking for the nips?


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Sounds bad mate, what are you taking for the nips?


Nothing yet mate not had chance to get to my supplier... they are getting better now tho.


----------



## Milky

This rash is doing my head in.

Its like clusters off little spots, itchy as hell and just between my nipple and arm pit.

never had anything like this before.


----------



## Guest

Sounds weird mate i got funky rashed from accutane, never heard of it from sust


----------



## Milky

willsy said:


> Sounds weird mate i got funky rashed from accutane, never heard of it from sust


I think its the cido TBH mate.


----------



## steviethe spark

Good luck mate with gettin it sorted asap,sounds nasty.


----------



## Uriel

a rash around your nipple extendig to your arm pit doesnt sound like anything to do with gear mate -

does the rash extend in a line? (shingles does this mate - follows nerve roots) - do you feelunwell in any other way?


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> a rash around your nipple extendig to your arm pit doesnt sound like anything to do with gear mate -
> 
> does the rash extend in a line? (shingles does this mate - follows nerve roots) - do you feelunwell in any other way?


isnt that around the waist mate ???


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Doesn't sound like gyno to be honest. Maybe you just picked up a rash from somewhere. Have you changed your washing powder or done anything different? Illness?


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> a rash around your nipple extendig to your arm pit doesnt sound like anything to do with gear mate -
> 
> does the rash extend in a line? (shingles does this mate - follows nerve roots) - do you feelunwell in any other way?


No mate its about 5 clusters...

I am ok apart from this, demented as this will sound l woke up itching like hell convinced it was gyno leaking out of me... l know, l know...

It is still itching like hell tho..


----------



## flinty90

look owt like this Milky , and forget my last comment they can be anywhere as Uriel states !!!

can become apparent due to CNS problms mate which your gear could have caused showing up an underlying infection ??


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Doesn't sound like gyno to be honest. Maybe you just picked up a rash from somewhere. Have you changed your washing powder or done anything different? Illness?


No mate and its in one specific area, no where else.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> look owt like this Milky , and forget my last comment they can be anywhere as Uriel states !!!
> 
> can become apparent due to CNS problms mate which your gear could have caused showing up an underlying infection ??


yeah but not as severe mate, not as red but that could be down to the fact l ripped into it in my sleep not realising what l was doing..


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> isnt that around the waist mate ???


no it can be anywhere on the trunk but only one side

this is in clusters though so probably just a dermal rash


----------



## Milky

Can anyone suggest anything for it ?


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Can anyone suggest anything for it ?


wear a bra to sop you scratching the cnut lol


----------



## Uriel

get some e-45 from the chemist for a start


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> get some e-45 from the chemist for a start


The wife has something similar mate so whapping that on.


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> The wife has something similar mate so whapping that on.


what a bra?


----------



## Milky

Flinty what are CNS problems mate ?


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> what a bra?


Yep, l find them very comforting when l feel low.


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Flinty what are CNS problems mate ?


isnt it central nervous system?


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Yep, l find them very comforting when l feel low.


keep your t1ts out your soup too lol

you'll be right bro - what cream did the wife have (please say cannestan lol)


----------



## Milky

mate you have seen her babylons, her bra's drown me !

The cream is Epaderm, for various skin conditions.


----------



## flinty90

andy said:


> isnt it central nervous system?


yeah CNS milky your nervous system can flare up and underlying infection. not saying thats the case but it is a symptom..

Cause of shingles

Shingles is a disease caused by the varicella-zoster virus, the same virus that causes chickenpox. After an attack of chickenpox, the virus lies dormant in the nerve tissue. As we get older, it is possible for the virus to reappear in the form of shingles.

Symptoms of shingles

Early signs of shingles include burning or shooting pain and tingling or itching generally located on one side of the body or face. The pain can be severe. Rash or blisters are present anywhere from 1 to 14 days.

Diagnosis

You should go to your health care provider if you develop a rash. By looking at the rash, your health care provider can tell whether you have shingles and start you on treatment if you do.

Treatment

There is no cure for shingles, but the severity and duration of an attack of shingles can be significantly reduced if you are treated immediately with antiviral medicines. These medicines include acyclovir, valacyclovir, or famcyclovir.


----------



## andy

my son has got REALLY bad exzema on his back mate. we tried all the creams until the doc gave us Aveeno cream. its made with colloidal oatmeal and is better than any other. try that sh1t out.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yeah CNS milky your nervous system can flare up and underlying infection. not saying thats the case but it is a symptom..
> 
> Cause of shingles
> 
> Shingles is a disease caused by the varicella-zoster virus, the same virus that causes chickenpox. After an attack of chickenpox, the virus lies dormant in the nerve tissue. As we get older, it is possible for the virus to reappear in the form of shingles.
> 
> Symptoms of shingles
> 
> Early signs of shingles include burning or shooting pain and tingling or itching generally located on one side of the body or face. The pain can be severe. Rash or blisters are present anywhere from 1 to 14 days.
> 
> Diagnosis
> 
> You should go to your health care provider if you develop a rash. By looking at the rash, your health care provider can tell whether you have shingles and start you on treatment if you do.
> 
> Treatment
> 
> There is no cure for shingles, but the severity and duration of an attack of shingles can be significantly reduced if you are treated immediately with antiviral medicines. These medicines include acyclovir, valacyclovir, or famcyclovir.


Nah its none of that mate just one hell of an itchy rash..


----------



## HJL

get a picture if of your nipple/rash milky, i have a rash on the back side of my armpit at the moment (dont use gear). Although not as severe as the pimply dotty rash previously posted!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Nah its none of that mate just one hell of an itchy rash..


might be a bit of a heat rash mate...


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Nah its none of that mate just one hell of an itchy rash..


Different Glue on your nipple tassels? :lol:


----------



## Milky

Well the rash is still killing me, ate not a lot today but just wolfed down beef, mushrooms and onions done in the slow cooker, a MASSIVE lump of mash and peas and it was lovely !!

Gonna give myself another week of pigging out then back on track with diet, legs and cardio...

Only noticed my shoulder a couple of times today, still not prepared to risk training it just yet tho..


----------



## Milky

Rash update ;

Sat on laptop last night and watching TV and as l got up to go to bed l realised its now spread to under my armpit.

Here is something else that seems odd IMO, l posted that my wife was gently rubbing my sore shoulder last week and the skin was very tender where my shoulder pain was, a rash has appeared in the same spot now...

Got the docs at 8.40 so see what they have to say.


----------



## Guest

Have you tried piriton m8, see if its an allergic reaction to anything. Try taking one and see if it goes away.

Docs will prolly give you them anyway or prednacilone, I had an allergic reaction to some gear a while back and thats what they gave me. Cleared up after a couple of week.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Have you tried piriton m8, see if its an allergic reaction to anything. Try taking one and see if it goes away.
> 
> Docs will prolly give you them anyway or prednacilone, I had an allergic reaction to some gear a while back and thats what they gave me. Cleared up after a couple of week.


I think its a reaction to the cido mate so you may be right there, someone at work suggested an anti allergy pill as well.


----------



## Milky

Well l have officially got shingles !

The doctor says it looks like it has only attatched itself to one nerve ( if that makes sense ) and l am lucky not to be in agony with it.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well l have officially got shingles !
> 
> The doctor says it looks like it has only attatched itself to one nerve ( if that makes sense ) and l am lucky not to be in agony with it.


good job you went to docs then mate... good call from Uriel there then X


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Well l have officially got shingles !
> 
> The doctor says it looks like it has only attatched itself to one nerve ( if that makes sense ) and l am lucky not to be in agony with it.


Bloody hell mate. You are lucky, it can be a bloody nightmare.

What has the doc said you can do about it?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> good job you went to docs then mate... good call from Uriel there then X


Yeah but its odd because l havent got the symptons you posted up mate.

A lot of people are saying l should be laid up with it !!


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Bloody hell mate. You are lucky, it can be a bloody nightmare.
> 
> What has the doc said you can do about it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Nothing Diggy just give me some pills to help with the itching.


----------



## gym rat

hopefully you will have a speedy recovery mate


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah but its odd because l havent got the symptons you posted up mate.
> 
> A lot of people are saying l should be laid up with it !!


yes mate but they are mere mortals, your a beast !!!


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Nothing Diggy just give me some pills to help with the itching.


Hope it clears up quickly for you mate, Get better soon.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## expletive

Ive known a few people with shingles and it floored them.

Good to know your not suffering to much with it.

Am I right in thinking its highly contagious? Best make sure my internet virus protection is working :lol:


----------



## Guest

Aye its very contagious, its the adult version of chicken pox.

Least your sorted now, and its not got you too bad. Speedy recovery mucka


----------



## Mingster

Yep very contagious. You'll have to stay in an isolated room with your computer and have regular KFC deliveries pushed through the door to you on a trolley. Take care, mate, and get it beaten:thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

Just read you're suffering from the old shingies mate.... At least you know what the problem is and you're on the road to recovery

Best wishes bro :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Dave said:


> Aye its very contagious, its the adult version of chicken pox.
> 
> Least your sorted now, and its not got you too bad. Speedy recovery mucka


I thought it was brought on by stress?


----------



## Mingster

hackskii said:


> I thought it was brought on by stress?


Stress can be a cause. As can being elderly or a prolonged use of steroids. Not saying that you're elderly mate.


----------



## hackskii

Mingster said:


> Stress can be a cause. As can being elderly or a prolonged use of steroids. Not saying that you're elderly mate.


lol

I just thought that most people had the virus but didn't manifest unless the body was under a lot of stress.

My dad had shingles and he said it hurt like hell.

I have a rash on one side of my body, but I thought it was eczema.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Stress can be a cause. As can being elderly or a prolonged use of steroids. Not saying that you're elderly mate.


Milky's fcked then! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mind you so am I....

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Mingster

I had this a good few years ago when I was under a great stress and was taking steriods. Now I'm old as well....lol. Stay away from me Milky. For a while anyway


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Well l have officially got shingles !
> 
> The doctor says it looks like it has only attatched itself to one nerve ( if that makes sense ) and l am lucky not to be in agony with it.


Hey, isnt it a blessing that you got this while resting the shoulder anyway ..heal two things at once!!....imagine getting back in the gym and then getting hit with the shingles ,, mind you throughout this thread you have told us how you have been feeling and all that has bound to have ran your system down , so I suppose getting shingles is not that surprising.

Take it easy for another week mate, best let the body heal this up before ye go mental in the gym and wish you a quick and full recovery...


----------



## Milky

Cheers lads,

I can honestly say l dont feel stressed one bit, ok my shoulder has done my head in but throughout my journal l have stated how happy l am.

If the over use of gear is a possibe cause then this may be an issue..

On a side note just went to have my eyes tested and they refused to do it, which is fair enough TBH...


----------



## Replicator

why? Because you got shingles


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> why? Because you got shingles


Yes mate.


----------



## hackskii

How do you treat shingles?


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> How do you treat shingles?


He gave me tablets to relieve the itching and said there is no real treatment for them... he said l was lucky it seems to have only atatched itself to one nerve...

I find it strange its attatched to the same shoulder l have trouble with tho.


----------



## hackskii

Does it look kind of like eczema?

Because I have rash on my right side only, arm and upper leg, it does itch pretty bad, and the itching makes it worse, I notice it itches more with a hot shower as well.

The patches feel a bit thicker than the rest of the skin.

hydrocortizone cream tended to help some.

Shoot, now I am curious if mine is that, or eczema.


----------



## DiggyV

hackskii said:


> Does it look kind of like eczema?
> 
> Because I have rash on my right side only, arm and upper leg, it does itch pretty bad, and the itching makes it worse, I notice it itches more with a hot shower as well.
> 
> The patches feel a bit thicker than the rest of the skin.
> 
> hydrocortizone cream tended to help some.
> 
> Shoot, now I am curious if mine is that, or eczema.


As a long time sufferer, it sounds like eczema to me mate, particularly if hydrocortisone helps. There is another corticosteroid you might want to try for this called Eumovate, that is brilliant. You can get it over the counter in the UK at a lower strength than the doc prescribes but is still very effective.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Does it look kind of like eczema?
> 
> Because I have rash on my right side only, arm and upper leg, it does itch pretty bad, and the itching makes it worse, I notice it itches more with a hot shower as well.
> 
> The patches feel a bit thicker than the rest of the skin.
> 
> hydrocortizone cream tended to help some.
> 
> Shoot, now I am curious if mine is that, or eczema.


No mate its like clusters of little blisters, l will try and post a picture.

The wife reckons mine are getting worse.


----------



## Milky

This is the outburst beneath my arm pit...


----------



## Joe1961

Milky said:


> This is the outburst beneath my arm pit...
> 
> View attachment 64803


They look very painful mate, I hope you clear them up soon pal, all the best.

Joe


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> This is the outburst beneath my arm pit...
> 
> View attachment 64803


Ouch! That looks sore mate.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Ouch! That looks sore mate.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Itching like a BITCH mate..

The one that started on my chest on Friday night l ripped the sh*t out of not realising what it was and being half asleep, thats a right mess TBH..


----------



## hackskii

DiggyV said:


> As a long time sufferer, it sounds like eczema to me mate, particularly if hydrocortisone helps. There is another corticosteroid you might want to try for this called Eumovate, that is brilliant. You can get it over the counter in the UK at a lower strength than the doc prescribes but is still very effective.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Thank you so very much mate, gave you reps for that little bit of info.

Can you have little bits of little blisters too?

I mean I do have some blisters and I can pop them and if I itch too much they feel like there is some kind of clear sticky fluid.


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Itching like a BITCH mate..


Not sure if you have this one there but this stuff comes in packets, you empty the packet in water and apply.

I am not kidding, the relief is instant.

Domeboro, it is used for poison ivy and stuff.


----------



## DiggyV

hackskii said:


> Thank you so very much mate, gave you reps for that little bit of info.
> 
> Can you have little bits of little blisters too?
> 
> I mean I do have some blisters and I can pop them and if I itch too much they feel like there is some kind of clear sticky fluid.


Thanks for the reps Hacks! Not required, but much appreciated.

Yes, absolutely. When they pop, or have the top layer scratched off then they will leak clear lymph - sticky! If you leave them without scratching they will form a thick layer (almost like a scab) that eventually falls / flakes off.

The eumovate speeds the healing up. If you get any use it sparingly, and spread it as thinly as you can, keeping it on the affected area as much as is practical. It can thin the skin if over used. If you can't get any in the states, PM me your address, and I'll drop some in the post for you.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Not sure if you have this one there but this stuff comes in packets, you empty the packet in water and apply.
> 
> I am not kidding, the relief is instant.
> 
> Domeboro, it is used for poison ivy and stuff.
> View attachment 64804


I will try and find some mate, cheers..


----------



## hackskii

DiggyV said:


> Thanks for the reps Hacks! Not required, but much appreciated.
> 
> Yes, absolutely. When they pop, or have the top layer scratched off then they will leak clear lymph - sticky! If you leave them without scratching they will form a thick layer (almost like a scab) that eventually falls / flakes off.
> 
> The eumovate speeds the healing up. If you get any use it sparingly, and spread it as thinly as you can, keeping it on the affected area as much as is practical. It can thin the skin if over used. If you can't get any in the states, PM me your address, and I'll drop some in the post for you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Aw man, you are the best, I will look when I get home.

I will look that up right now actually, even at work I can buy stuff...lol


----------



## DiggyV

hackskii said:


> Aw man, you are the best, I will look when I get home.
> 
> I will look that up right now actually, even at work I can buy stuff...lol


No worries buddy, let me know if you need it...

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## hackskii

Dammit, I cant find that stuff anywhere, not over the counter or in Mexico.

I think mine eczema is caused from food, and maybe even beer. Now that would suck:lol:


----------



## DiggyV

hackskii said:


> Dammit, I cant find that stuff anywhere, not over the counter or in Mexico.
> 
> I think mine eczema is caused from food, and maybe even beer. Now that would suck:lol:


PM me then mate - its no trouble. in fact one of the girls from the LA office is over right now. I'll give her the package, and she can drop it in the mail when she gets back at the weekend. will probably get to you quicker anyway.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## hackskii

DiggyV said:


> PM me then mate - its no trouble. in fact one of the girls from the LA office is over right now. I'll give her the package, and she can drop it in the mail when she gets back at the weekend. will probably get to you quicker anyway.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


That would be totally awesome.

I cant take my shirt off in public.

I dont even want to get a massage due to this.


----------



## bossdog

carefull with eumovate mate as its a steroid cream that can thin the skin,also if you stop useing it suddenly you can suffer a flare up, so use it as advised thinly and stop useing it when you start to clear slowly ie every other day instead of every day


----------



## DiggyV

> That would be totally awesome.
> 
> I cant take my shirt off in public.
> 
> I dont even want to get a massage due to this.


I have sent you an email to your yahoo account, either reply to that one or PM me, and it would be my pleasure. I'll send a few over for you as I think they are only 15ml. But you really need so little of it. Imagine putting a single small drop of olive oil on your hand and then rubbing both hands together to cover them both completely. Its like that.. 

Let me know how you get on, and ping me when you get low.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## hackskii

DiggyV said:


> I have sent you an email to your yahoo account, either reply to that one or PM me, and it would be my pleasure. I'll send a few over for you as I think they are only 15ml. But you really need so little of it. Imagine putting a single small drop of olive oil on your hand and then rubbing both hands together to cover them both completely. Its like that..
> 
> Let me know how you get on, and ping me when you get low.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


You got email.

I will, let me know if you would like anything in return.

I can get anything here, well except steroids:lol:

If you like we have stevia here and it is not legal there.

It is a zero cal sweatner.


----------



## DiggyV

hackskii said:


> You got email.
> 
> I will, let me know if you would like anything in return.
> 
> I can get anything here, well except steroids:lol:
> 
> If you like we have stevia here and it is not legal there.
> 
> It is a zero cal sweatner.


Hacks, I'll keep it in mind, but seriously nothing needed in return, it is my pleasure. I have pestered you enough on GH issues. :lol: Have replied to your email.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Replicator

this is still milky thread isnt it ..LOL


----------



## Milky

Well worked today, been stinging / itching all day, shooting pains from my shoulder and a banging head so a good day all round really...

Missing training now but how the hell could l train right now anyway..


----------



## Mingster

Hang in there big fella, it won't last forever. As has been said at least this has flared up whilst you're not training anyway. Imagine if you shoulder was finally right then you got this - nightnare. Patience mate, and you'll be back blasting it soon:thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Well worked today, been stinging / itching all day, shooting pains from my shoulder and a banging head so a good day all round really...
> 
> Missing training now but how the hell could l train right now anyway..


So I guess you are starting to get some of the more 'normal' symptoms for Shingles. Tough luck mate. Hope it clears up soon.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Replicator

Turn this into a positive Milky and just think how all these niggles and the rest of you will be well rested and recuperated and ready for the oncoming onslaught.


----------



## Milky

I am currently full of pain killers / calomine lotion and the likes.... seems to be working..

Shoulder pain still present, when l get a day off l will get to the chiropracter and get clicked about ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

These temporary set backs are sent to try us milky. Life would be too easy without a hurdle or two to get over. The important part to focus on is 'temporary' and look forward to tearing the gym a new one when you get back in there! Best of luck.


----------



## Milky

been a good day, not to much itching...

Shoulder still giving me jip occasionally, dieting and cardio starting next week, gonna get in shape, lean up and work on my legs...

Feeling good again !!


----------



## Milky

Well people getting twitchy now, cant decide what to do, trim down with diet and cardio and get the elusive six pack or get back on the weights...

Really considering the cardio route with weights thrown in to maintain some size / definition.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Well people getting twitchy now, cant decide what to do, trim down with diet and cardio and get the elusive six pack or get back on the weights...
> 
> Really considering the cardio route with weights thrown in to maintain some size / definition.


Nothing stopping u doing both mate, your diet decides whether u will get ur six pack or put on mass


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> Nothing stopping u doing both mate, your diet decides whether u will get ur six pack or put on mass


Mate with all due respect that makes no sense ?

You say l can do BOTH then you say your diet decides which one l go for mass or six pack ?


----------



## Fatstuff

u can do weights and cardio lol is what i meant, u dont have to pick one over the other


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> u can do weights and cardio lol is what i meant, u dont have to pick one over the other


Yeah fair enough... thinking thats the plan mate, carido, light wieghts lots of reps...


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Yeah fair enough... thinking thats the plan mate, carido, light wieghts lots of reps...


Are u doing the light weights due to injury or anything?


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> Are u doing the light weights due to injury or anything?


Yeah my shoulder is fu*ked mate..


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Are u doing the light weights due to injury or anything?


fcuk sake fatstuff have you been on the moon last 2 weeks pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL theres about a hundred journals going at the moment, not enough time in every day u know


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> LOL theres about a hundred journals going at the moment, not enough time in every day u know


actually your right mate, we need to leave this not training pussy journal and concentrate on the real mens ones pmsl !!!!


----------



## Milky

Bought one of those copper bracelets today after a fellow members advice, not sure if it will work but worth a shot... going to order one with the magnets in l think..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Bought one of those copper bracelets today after a fellow members advice, not sure if it will work but worth a shot... going to order one with the magnets in l think..


only thing they do is turn your wrist green lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> only thing they do is turn your wrist green lol


Yeah possibly mate but hey for £7 its worth a try...


----------



## expletive

What is it meant to do Milky


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah possibly mate but hey for £7 its worth a try...


i got a bit of copper pip you could have had for a fiver mate and made a few bracelets out of that haha


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> What is it meant to do Milky


I havent got a clue mate but someone l respest onhere said give it a try and like l say for £7 its worth a try...

It is supposed to balance things up or something..

I will google it..

Boots sell them for £35 so there must be more than one idiot like me !!


----------



## expletive

Cool, anything that helps!


----------



## Milky

http://www.acemagnetics.com/beofcoandcob.html


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Cool, anything that helps!


My thoughts exactly mate..


----------



## steviethe spark

At least cutting now mate will give the shoulder a bit of a rest for a while to recover some.have u started some serious cardio yet.

Guy i work with wears them copper bracelets and swears by them.


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> At least cutting now mate will give the shoulder a bit of a rest for a while to recover some.have u started some serious cardio yet.
> 
> Guy i work with wears them copper bracelets and swears by them.


No mate, Monday...

Had a good chill out, both training and diet wise... the hunger is coming back now tho..

Got myself some new wet gear for the bike so determined to get back into that. Cross trainer has gone up the wall so thats out..

Going on a major calorie deficit from Monday morning and going for high reps and light weights at the gym.... buzzing l am that looking forward to it !


----------



## steviethe spark

Good luck with the cardio mate and hopefully the injury sorts itself out sooner rather than later know how it feels not being able to train due to injury but at least u have that 6 pack to look foward to


----------



## Milky

Well had a good day. Worked till about 2 ish, did a few bits to the van and the wifes car, found some cheap flights for Turkey next yr and booked the suite at the hotel we like..

Today is my last day of eating crap, back on to " diet " food tomorow... back training of a fashion and back to feeling good about it !

Cant fu*king wait !


----------



## paul81

milky, can you point me to the place you got your melatonin from chap??

cheers


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got an idea of what the diet will look like Milky or just going to go by experience of what works for you?

Good to hear you're fired up about the gym again. Know I dont know you but it's always good to see!


----------



## Milky

BigBennyM said:


> Got an idea of what the diet will look like Milky or just going to go by experience of what works for you?
> 
> Good to hear you're fired up about the gym again. Know I dont know you but it's always good to see!


Going to go off old eating methods mate and how my clothes feel and the mirror reflects..

Basically a lot more protein than carbs, plenty of cardio and a full stop to all the " goodies " l usually enjoy..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Going to go off old eating methods mate and how my clothes feel and the mirror reflects..
> 
> Basically a lot more protein than carbs, plenty of cardio and a full stop to all the " goodies " l usually enjoy..


Sounds like a good plan. I'm not a big measurer of food either. I know roughly what's in what I eat so keep track of it in my head. Once a week or so I'll analyse everything for that day really accurately just to make sure I'm still on track.

Hats off to the guys and girls who can be ar$ed to weigh everything every day. That's some effort I just can't muster up. Probably why they look a lot better than I do! Lol.


----------



## Replicator

paul81 said:


> milky, can you point me to the place you got your melatonin from chap??
> 
> cheers


I get mine at Biovea, good prices,........ get my DHEA there as well


----------



## flinty90

BigBennyM said:


> Sounds like a good plan. I'm not a big measurer of food either. I know roughly what's in what I eat so keep track of it in my head. Once a week or so I'll analyse everything for that day really accurately just to make sure I'm still on track.
> 
> Hats off to the guys and girls who can be ar$ed to weigh everything every day. That's some effort I just can't muster up. Probably why they look a lot better than I do! Lol.


i dont think people weigh everything everyday mate, after a week of doing it you get a idea of whats what without having to physically weigh and measure it..

its definitely always worth doing until your ofay with it though mate, you would be surprised if trying to cut calories how far out and overeat you can be if your not careful...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i dont think people weigh everything everyday mate, after a week of doing it you get a idea of whats what without having to physically weigh and measure it..
> 
> its definitely always worth doing until your ofay with it though mate, you would be surprised if trying to cut calories how far out and overeat you can be if your not careful...


Very valid point there mate, l dont measure because of past experience l know roughly what size portions are what.

Plus meat wise its on the wrappers..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Very balid point there mate, l dont measure because of past experience l know roughly what size portions are what.
> 
> Plus meat wise its on the wrappers..


yes mate you i had in mind when posting that as i know you think i can be a little anal sometimes about macros and stuff.. its like i say i dont tend to measure things myself now as i know how much or how far up a jug or whatever my meal or fluid should come too..

I will say though until a person knows this its well worth finding out and weighing and monitoring thimgs for a good month or so... then after a few months monitor again as we sometimes start to creep up with the measures ...

People do wonder why they dont lose weight or put on weight sometimes and thats why i think its important to closely monitor (when not experienced)

as anal as that may sound its unreal how much you put in your mouth without realising somedays X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i dont think people weigh everything everyday mate, after a week of doing it you get a idea of whats what without having to physically weigh and measure it..
> 
> its definitely always worth doing until your ofay with it though mate, you would be surprised if trying to cut calories how far out and overeat you can be if your not careful...


Fair point that Flinty. I do it once a week or so as I mentioned just to know I'm not off track by miles. I'd agree it's important to know what's what.


----------



## gym rat

hey mate great to see the attitude and fight is back in ya, its been sad reading since your shingles but glad your getting there again. If you need any help with any thing diet wise you know where i am


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> hey mate great to see the attitude and fight is back in ya, its been sad reading since your shingles but glad your getting there again. If you need any help with any thing diet wise you know where i am


Cheers mate, shoulder and shingles have been killing me today, really really REALLY pi*sed off about it... l just want to be able to train and train hard !

Am l really asking that much !!


----------



## gym rat

patience mate patience, javent read every page since i last checked in with ya but are you still running your cycle?


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> patience mate patience, javent read every page since i last checked in with ya but are you still running your cycle?


No mate stopped it dead because l thought gyno was kicking in... then the shingles on top of the fu*king shoulder !


----------



## gym rat

nightmare pal, at least you have a plan, you will have to make do with the hand your delt buddy and you seem to be putting a positive spin to it


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Cheers mate, shoulder and shingles have been killing me today, really really REALLY pi*sed off about it... l just want to be able to train and train hard !
> 
> Am l really asking that much !!


Yes ...give yourself time to get over it or it will just take longer to heal /clear up if you train as well putting extra strain on the body having to heal the aftermath of training as well.

Be glad it is nothing worse Milky mate,.. knowing this will go away and you will be back training at full capacity shortly..


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> nightmare pal, at least you have a plan, you will have to make do with the hand your delt buddy and you seem to be putting a positive spin to it


Just a bit gutted mate, got all the right food in, was geared up to have another try and for some reason the shingles really kicked in today, hardly noticed them up until now.


----------



## expletive

All good things come to those who wait Milkster

Just think how youll smash it when you finally get back in the gym!


----------



## Milky

on a slightly sad boring tangent l managed to clean my babies today, all 3 of them..

Beleive it or not ther is over £250 grands worth of tackle here.... l love cleaning cars, trucks, vans machines etc.... and l love driving them afterwards...


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> on a slightly sad boring tangent l managed to clean my babies today, all 3 of them..
> 
> Beleive it or not ther is over £250 grands worth of tackle here.... l love cleaning cars, trucks, vans machines etc.... and l love driving them afterwards...
> 
> View attachment 65576


Nothing sad here, there is something satisfying about well cleaned and maintained machinery.


----------



## Guest

Some doe them barber greens m8, worth their weight in gold tho


----------



## steviethe spark

Milky said:


> on a slightly sad boring tangent l managed to clean my babies today, all 3 of them..
> 
> Beleive it or not ther is over £250 grands worth of tackle here.... l love cleaning cars, trucks, vans machines etc.... and l love driving them afterwards...
> 
> View attachment 65576


Shame u dont live close to me cause u could clean my car all u want


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Nothing sad here, there is something satisfying about well cleaned and maintained machinery.


The truck and paver are 8 months old and the roller is less than a month mate.. l hardly get chance to wash any of them.


----------



## hackskii

You build roads?


----------



## The L Man

Keep up the journal mate. It's a good read. Hope everything gets back on track for you soon!


----------



## Milky

hackskii:2556719 said:


> You build roads?


Sure do my friend.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

What you doing up so early mate


----------



## Milky

Afghan:2556813 said:


> What you doing up so early mate


Leave for work about half 6 ish and have my brekky before l leave.


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> Shame u dont live close to me cause u could clean my car all u want


I got my jet wash out once at my old house and we litterally spent all day sunday cleaning every car in the street !

Was a great place to live tho, we all got on and we all mucked in, they were good times..


----------



## Milky

Had 3 melatonin an a Volterol before bed last night and slept pretty well, only woke up at 5 am.

Had my diet breky this morning, shoulder doesnt feel to bad today but shingles are still giving me a twinge... fingers crossed l mite be able to train tonight..


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Sure do my friend.


That would be a good job.

Man, you could make a fortune here with that.

If you owned all your equipment and did the work you could make massive cash.

You go to the new homes that have no roads yet, and set up something where you sell a bunch of them at the same time for a discount and do them all together in the same spot.

When you are not making roads, you lease out your dowser, win win win


----------



## Uriel

hey dude hows your nipple rash?


----------



## Milky

Uriel:2557831 said:


> hey dude hows your nipple rash?


Mate its been killing me the last two days....almost a muscular pain coming with it. Mobility is limited an painful as well.


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Mate its been killing me the last two days....almost a muscular pain coming with it. Mobility is limited an painful as well.


go docs bro - he'll give you some steroid cream or something


----------



## hackskii

I do hear shingles is pretty painful


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> I do hear shingles is pretty painful


I have been told this off a lot of people mate and thought l had been lucky but l have an awful feeling the pain is on its way !!


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> I have been told this off a lot of people mate and thought l had been lucky but l have an awful feeling the pain is on its way !!


Well, know two people that had it (Dad, and a lady friend), they told me it was one of the most painful things they ever had.

Not to worry you, just what they said, so when you said it wasn't painful just itchy I didn't think it would be shingles, I didn't think you had them.

So sorry man.


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Well, know two people that had it (Dad, and a lady friend), they told me it was one of the most painful things they ever had.
> 
> Not to worry you, just what they said, so when you said it wasn't painful just itchy I didn't think it would be shingles, I didn't think you had them.
> 
> So sorry man.


It was the doc who said it mate, he said it had only attatched itself to one nerve and l was lucky but its gone wierd now and brought a strange pain.


----------



## steviethe spark

Have u any plans to get bk to training mate or u resting up till rash and shoulder settles a little.


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> Have u any plans to get bk to training mate or u resting up till rash and shoulder settles a little.


I was hoping to Yesterday mate but it feels like my shoulder is freezing up and l have stabbing pains... gutted TBH..


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> It was the doc who said it mate, he said it had only attatched itself to one nerve and l was lucky but its gone wierd now and brought a strange pain.


might need to check back wi the doc mate ...its mabye spreading to others ..............what do you think?


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> might need to check back wi the doc mate ...its mabye spreading to others ..............what do you think?


The rash isnt spreading mate so hopefully not...


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> The rash isnt spreading mate so hopefully not...


For your sake I hope not too Milky LOL


----------



## expletive

Must be frustrating mate. Especially as you seem to be getting your mojo back


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Must be frustrating mate. Especially as you seem to be getting your mojo back


Its doing my head in mate...


----------



## Milky

Cant really function at work now with the pain. Feel like l have use on my left side.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Cant really function at work now with the pain. Feel like l have use on my left side.


Not so good Mate......stay strong , take it easy, and get well soon


----------



## Milky

Got home from work, went looking for curtains and curtain rails, obviously 10 shops dont stock the right ones for our bedroom !!

Any way decided to treat my darling wife to a meal after weighing in a load of manholes and gullies and TBH had the best steak l have had in a long time....

Training related l am in a lot if pain, especialy the left pec.... where the shingles first kicked in, had a banging head all day as well for some reason..


----------



## paul81

hope you get back to your old self (not the grumpy one btw  ) soon matey.

no chance you can get a week off work to proper relax?


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> hope you get back to your old self (not the grumpy one btw  ) soon matey.
> 
> no chance you can get a week off work to proper relax?


Off work do you mean ?

I cant mate l am too greedy TBH.


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Off work do you mean ?
> 
> I cant mate l am too greedy TBH.


yeah meant work. its a pity but i know what you mean.

well hope things start looking up soon


----------



## kites1664

hope you feel better soon, curtain shopping is never good, even if you feel fine :death:


----------



## Milky

I could actually train tonight, dont know if its because l feel better or because all the pain killers have kicked in....

Either way l am itching to go....


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I could actually train tonight, dont know if its because l feel better or because all the pain killers have kicked in....
> 
> Either way l am itching to go....


bout fcukin time this journal had some training to it, i thought it was going to be renamed "The infirmary" lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> bout fcukin time this journal had some training to it, i thought it was going to be renamed "The infirmary" lol


Its sh*t getting old mate but it comes to us all..


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Its sh*t getting old mate but it comes to us all..


Tell me about it mate LOL


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

^^ x 3


----------



## gym rat

did ya end up training mate?


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> did ya end up training mate?


No mate, figured l will start at weekend and give myself a couple of days just to be sure l am up to it.


----------



## Milky

Well for the first time in a long time l have decent mobility and very little pain in my shoulder so over the moon about that.


----------



## expletive

Good mate. Chuffed for you


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well for the first time in a long time l have decent mobility and very little pain in my shoulder so over the moon about that.


Sounds like your on the mend again m8, just dont over do it


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Its sh*t getting old mate but it comes to us all..


fcuk getting old mate im going out younger in a blaze of glory with 20 inch cannons firing at full force lol !!!


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Well for the first time in a long time l have decent mobility and very little pain in my shoulder so over the moon about that.


nice one...glad to hear that


----------



## Milky

Been ferrying the wife about all day buying wardobes / curtains etc... also booked the flights for Turkey this morning so spent a bloody fortune...

Going to start back tomororw morning with some light chest, told the wife were back on and to get the diet stuff in.

Going to give it a month of cutting see where l am up too and think about maybe doing another course..dependant on if were going away at christmas..


----------



## Mingster

Good news mate. Just go steady and don't aggravate that shoulder. Build everything up nice and slowly:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Good news mate. Just go steady and don't aggravate that shoulder. Build everything up nice and slowly:thumbup1:


My exact intention mate, stick to 40 kgs for a lot of reps to give myself a good stretch / burn / pump...


----------



## Replicator

just to say hope that works out for you Milky..you deserve a fvcking break now like


----------



## Milky

Up this morning, had my training brekky and watched a few of these...






Gym here l come...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Up this morning, had my training brekky and watched a few of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gym here l come...


Nice to see your back on it mate but i think your right to have had the time off and go lighter untill youre ready for it again mate, dont wanna put yourself out of action. Better to go light than not at all imo

Are you planning to jump back on your t400 in the future or have you ditched the idea now?


----------



## Milky

willsy said:


> Nice to see your back on it mate but i think your right to have had the time off and go lighter untill youre ready for it again mate, dont wanna put yourself out of action. Better to go light than not at all imo
> 
> Are you planning to jump back on your t400 in the future or have you ditched the idea now?


I am going to give it a few weeks mate then hit my mate / supplier for a mega course ( l always take my advice from him )

I want to lean up a bit, keep it clean for 6 weeks and see how much BF l can drop..

I think the cardio / light weights will help a lot in acheiving this..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> I am going to give it a few weeks mate then hit my mate / supplier for a mega course ( l always take my advice from him )
> 
> I want to lean up a bit, keep it clean for 6 weeks and see how much BF l can drop..
> 
> I think the cardio / light weights will help a lot in acheiving this..


Thats my plan. I stopped gear about 2 months ago now and planed on dropping fat till i can see some good definition in my body including abs, then after that, its off to the chemist for a massive course and see what i can do.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Thats my plan. I stopped gear about 2 months ago now and planed on dropping fat till i can see some good definition in my body including abs, then after that, its off to the chemist for a massive course and see what i can do.


Yeah pretty much my mindset TBH mate.... good luck with it..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Yeah pretty much my mindset TBH mate.... good luck with it..


Cheers. Although i liked the fact that i was getting to look like a 6ft 1inch bulldog i realised i have put on a fair amount of fat to go with it, all my clothes were too small for me which was a pain in the **** but i lacked so much definition is was untrue, couldn't even see a vein in my bicep. Now 5-6 weeks on a cut i am almost were i need to be and still have some solid gains so its all good. I'm just 2 stone lighter, lol... (I don't like that bit)


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Cheers. Although i liked the fact that i was getting to look like a 6ft 1inch bulldog i realised i have put on a fair amount of fat to go with it, all my clothes were too small for me which was a pain in the **** but i lacked so much definition is was untrue, couldn't even see a vein in my bicep. Now 5-6 weeks on a cut i am almost were i need to be and still have some solid gains so its all good. I'm just 2 stone lighter, lol... (I don't like that bit)


Its a head fu*k mate, your lighter yet you look bigger.

IMO you have to ignore the scales and love the mirror, if you like what your seeing then its working..

After all 17 inch lean guns look better than 19 inch fatceps..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Its a head fu*k mate, your lighter yet you look bigger.
> 
> IMO you have to ignore the scales and love the mirror, if you like what your seeing then its working..
> 
> After all 17 inch lean guns look better than 19 inch fatceps..


Totally agree about the headfvck. But i seem to be looking bigger all the time even though i am dropping weight. I had just over 17inch fat ceps before the cut and now have just over 16inch lean ceps, which is great, and i have a vein so i am chuffed to bits.


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> Totally agree about the headfvck. But i seem to be looking bigger all the time even though i am dropping weight. I had just over 17inch fat ceps before the cut and now have just over 16inch lean ceps, which is great, and i have a vein so i am chuffed to bits.


Viens .........dont we just love em !! :cool2:


----------



## Guest

Haha yea i am with you on the vein, loved it when i could see mine for the first time ever!

And milky i like the term 'mega course' it makes it sound much more exciting


----------



## Replicator

willsy said:


> Haha yea i am with you on the vein, loved it when i could see mine for the first time ever!
> 
> And milky i like the term 'mega course' it makes it sound much more exciting


I think that's the one where ye administer 1gram a day along with 200mg of dbol twice a day LOL


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Yeah this vein business is the nuts, i love it. Even starting to get veins in my lower abdomen, just above the gooch!.


----------



## Replicator

yea veins are Good .................................just a pity the wife hates em


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> yea veins are Good .................................just a pity the wife hates em


Yea so does my mrs. Im sure she doesnt want me fat but she doesnt want me veiny... Make your mind up woman, you will get what youre given


----------



## Milky

willsy said:


> Haha yea i am with you on the vein, loved it when i could see mine for the first time ever!
> 
> And milky i like the term 'mega course' it makes it sound much more exciting


I am talking pumping enough gear into my body l may explode mate, thats if my supplier will guide me in the right direction..


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> I think that's the one where ye administer 1gram a day along with 200mg of dbol twice a day LOL


Pretty much what l am thinking mate yeah..


----------



## Milky

Just done chest.

5 exercises..... 3 sets of 15 reps on each, medium weight to break myself back in.

Slight side note wore a vest, T shirt and hody throughout to aid the sweating.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just done chest.
> 
> 5 exercises..... 3 sets of 15 reps on each, medium weight to break myself back in.
> 
> Slight side note wore a vest, T shirt and hody throughout to aid the sweating.


glad you back mate looks like your good day back is my worst day for motivation brother !!! i went to gym sat on bench for 5 minutes then signed out and came home.( feel lower than a snakes belly at minute)


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> glad you back mate looks like your good day back is my worst day for motivation brother !!! i went to gym sat on bench for 5 minutes then signed out and came home.( feel lower than a snakes belly at minute)


Done this many many times myself mate, sorry to hear your struggling ATM whats it down too ?


----------



## steviethe spark

Good to see ur bk training mate ,hope all going well .bet ur glad to be bk?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Done this many many times myself mate, sorry to hear your struggling ATM whats it down too ?


constant calorie defecit mate... i have been dieting hard for 6 weeks. and dieting in total over 20 months so its just coming to a head mate i think !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> constant calorie defecit mate... i have been dieting hard for 6 weeks. and dieting in total over 20 months so its just coming to a head mate i think !!!


Kudos on the 20 months mate , that's bound to wear you down. What kind of poundage have you lost in that time.?

GET that positive head back on and get yourself back down that gym!!


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Kudos on the 20 months mate , that's bound to wear you down. What kind of poundage have you lost in that time.?
> 
> GET that positive head back on and get yourself back down that gym!!


Hi replicator thanks mate . in 20 months i have dropped from 22 stone to 17 .3 mate so just over 5 stone X


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Hi replicator thanks mate . in 20 months i have dropped from 22 stone to 17 .3 mate so just over 5 stone X


phew ee thats awsome m8 .reps

Whats the goal ??

sorry for hijacking Milky


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> phew ee thats awsome m8 .reps
> 
> Whats the goal ??
> 
> sorry for hijacking Milky


My goal was never to get down to a certain weight. its just to be a fcukin unit but a leanish one mate..

If i was lean now i would still be happy at 240 pounds, but im not so i will continue to lean up until i feel i can carry it well enough to add massivce muscle mass...

thanks mate


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> My goal was never to get down to a certain weight. its just to be a fcukin unit but a leanish one mate..
> 
> If i was lean now i would still be happy at 240 pounds, but im not so i will continue to lean up until i feel i can carry it well enough to add massivce muscle mass...
> 
> thanks mate


All l will say is when it starts getting tedious it starts getting harder mate so why not give yourself a little break..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> All l will say is when it starts getting tedious it starts getting harder mate so why not give yourself a little break..


yes mate tomorrow i am going to have a nice relaxed approach to food.. i still wont go absolutely mad, but i will not think about it either ..

cheers pal !!!


----------



## Milky

Just been to Blackpool with the wife ( passed Dave on the M61 ) as we left i suggested her attire was maybe a bad choice, one of those shortish dresses with tights and as l predicted her skirt was flying up every 2 mins !

Had a coffee and came home !

Got home and had half a chicken with noodles.... no pains yet from training so doing back tomorow.


----------



## kites1664

Milky said:


> one of those shortish dresses with tights and as l predicted her skirt was flying up every 2 mins !


photos, you tease. :devil2:

Seriously though they never listen do they....


----------



## Milky

kites1664 said:


> photos, you tease. :devil2:
> 
> Seriously though they never listen do they....


Mate unless your one of those cranks who likes women in tights then trust me you dont want a picture !

Yep l said to her it will blow up and she said no.... and yet again l was right..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Just done chest.
> 
> 5 exercises..... 3 sets of 15 reps on each, medium weight to break myself back in.
> 
> Slight side note wore a vest, T shirt and hody throughout to aid the sweating.


You dirty sweat bag. Nice to see your getting back into though.



flinty90 said:


> glad you back mate looks like your good day back is my worst day for motivation brother !!! i went to gym sat on bench for 5 minutes then signed out and came home.( feel lower than a snakes belly at minute)


I've had that before, but mine was down to our gym instructor/receptionist's constant fvcking arguing with everything everyone says. In the end i'd cut my workout in half and walked home he got me that passed off. I now where big white headphones so he doesn't talk to me.



flinty90 said:


> My goal was never to get down to a certain weight. its just to be a fcukin unit but a leanish one mate..
> 
> If i was lean now i would still be happy at 240 pounds, but im not so i will continue to lean up until i feel i can carry it well enough to add massivce muscle mass...
> 
> thanks mate


240 is not small dude. Arnie was 245 pre comp in the 70's.



Milky said:


> All l will say is when it starts getting tedious it starts getting harder mate so why not give yourself a little break..


I agree. Even if its just a couple of days.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> yes mate tomorrow i am going to have a nice relaxed approach to food.. i still wont go absolutely mad, but i will not think about it either ..
> 
> cheers pal !!!


I have discovered that a cheat weekend works a treat. I don't go crazy but i tend to et what i wan't on the weekend. Usually when i wake up on a monday, i feel like i have lost more fat.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> I have discovered that a cheat weekend works a treat. I don't go crazy but i tend to et what i wan't on the weekend. Usually when i wake up on a monday, i feel like i have lost more fat.


TBH as daft as this may sound l actualy feel human again, not some chicken eating robot, constantly worrying about what l eat etc...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> TBH as daft as this may sound l actualy feel human again, not some chicken eating robot, constantly worrying about what l eat etc...


I know how that feel at the moment. Especially when i first started my cut, i craved so much sugar/carbs it was unreal but now i have got used to it, weekends are a nice treat for me.

Today my misses cooked a nice homemade chicken and vegetable pie with short crust pastry, i even helped weigh it all out with some boiled potatoes and gravy. My god it was lovely.


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> I know how that feel at the moment. Especially when i first started my cut, i craved so much sugar/carbs it was unreal but now i have got used to it, weekends are a nice treat for me.
> 
> Today my misses cooked a nice homemade chicken and vegetable pie with short crust pastry, i even helped weigh it all out with some boiled potatoes and gravy. My god it was lovely.


i could deffo go for a pie tomorrow of some sort or even a nice crumble with custard mmmmmm i want to go to bed and wake up tomorrow now for treat day lol...


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2566353 said:


> i could deffo go for a pie tomorrow of some sort or even a nice crumble with custard mmmmmm i want to go to bed and wake up tomorrow now for treat day lol...


You sure were not related mate. I hope my steak pie lusting hasn't made you fall off the wagon.

I'm heading home for a pie right now and will be making my own throughout the week on Ser's advice, crumble is on the shopping list tomorrow also... Can't wait :drool:

Enjoy your pie and crumble man but eat the crumble with a baby spoon so it lasts longer


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> You sure were not related mate. I hope my steak pie lusting hasn't made you fall off the wagon.
> 
> I'm heading home for a pie right now and will be making my own throughout the week on Ser's advice, crumble is on the shopping list tomorrow also... Can't wait :drool:
> 
> Enjoy your pie and crumble man but *eat the crumble with a baby spoon so it lasts longer*


or whaty about a normal spoon but bigger crumble lol !!!


----------



## expletive

I like your thinking mate


----------



## Breda

Bigger crumble smaller spoon

I would say use a fork but that'll frustrating more than anything


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Bigger crumble smaller spoon
> 
> I would say use a fork but that'll frustrating more than anything


i will use chopsticks if it stops the calories going to my buns pmsl !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2566411i will use chopsticks if it stops the calories going to my buns pmsl !!![/quote said:


> I can imagine you fumbling around with silly little chop sticks, getting p!ssed off, snaping the fcukers in half and getting stuck in with your hands


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I can imagine you fumbling around with silly little chop sticks, getting p!ssed off, snaping the fcukers in half and getting stuck in with your hands


i will be like this cnut after my pie pmsl !!!!


----------



## essexboy

What is it with you lot? Sounds like an episode of the hairy fat biker cu.nts! Your all meant to be top conditioned atheletes(like meself...)Not a bunch of beligerent pie chasers


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> i could deffo go for a pie tomorrow of some sort or even a nice crumble with custard mmmmmm i want to go to bed and wake up tomorrow now for treat day lol...


It can be helpful to pig out one day a week............. just watch your metabolism take off .


----------



## LunaticSamurai

essexboy said:


> What is it with you lot? Sounds like an episode of the hairy fat biker cu.nts! Your all meant to be top conditioned atheletes(like meself...)Not a bunch of beligerent pie chasers


You got the biker cvnt part right, and the top athlete and the pie chaser.

I don't like your attitude with the fat and hairy part,  :001_tt2:


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> You got the biker cvnt part right, and the top athlete and the pie chaser.
> 
> I don't like your attitude with the fat and hairy part,  :001_tt2:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky

Got up around 10 ish, crap nights sleep, all sorts of bizarre dreams..

Had my eggs, 3 weetabix, glass of fresh OJ and a coffee, gonna give it half an hour to settle then hit back..

Chest is feeling good from yesterday.

Been watching a few vids on Youtube and one observation l have made is the pain in there faces as they do the last couple of reps. I have never been to the point my face is contorted with pain so l am now thinking this may be the reason l am not growing..

I will have to start to really push myself, this how ever comes back to a decent traning partner / spotter being handy.


----------



## Replicator

Sounds good mate............hope ye end up in agony ..........................in a good way LOL


----------



## Milky

Just trained back and did the same again.

4 exercises, 15 reps x 3 sets...medium weight...

Feel good for it, no twinges still so things are looking up...


----------



## expletive

Thats good to here Milky. You will soon be back on top form.

Hows the Shingles doing?


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Thats good to here Milky. You will soon be back on top form.
> 
> Hows the Shingles doing?


Clearing up nicely..... thing l find odd is they seem to have attatched themselves to the area l am having problems with in my shoulder.


----------



## expletive

There could be a link there mate


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> There could be a link there mate


Been on my mind since it happened mate TBH..


----------



## Milky

Been having a weigh up..... Roughly 9 weeks to christmas, possibly going to Sharm over the holiday so going to cut till after christmas then hit a course...

Today l had my last " proper " sunday dinner for a while.

Buzzing at the next phase of things..


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Clearing up nicely..... thing l find odd is they seem to have attatched themselves to the area l am having problems with in my shoulder.


That would make sense really..........grabbing a point that is already week and trying to sort itself rather than the stronger surrounding parts


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> That would make sense really..........grabbing a point that is already week and trying to sort itself rather than the stronger surrounding parts


Yeah l just dont know how shingles work mate but the doc said they had only attatched themselve to one nerve, like l say ironically the one l have had a load of trouble with..

Also oddly enough, the shoulder is feeling better than it has in a long time...


----------



## Andrewgenic

Good to see you've shook off the niggling injury's fella, things seem to be looking up.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Also oddly enough, the shoulder is feeling better than it has in a long time...


Most probably with all the time off you've had m8 ,gave it a chance to heal

Good to hear whatever the reason


----------



## Milky

Just got in from work, got to help a lad out toninght so hopefully get to gym a bit later....

Shoulder still feeling ok, l cant tell you what a relief it is for me...


----------



## Another Excuse

Nice mate, will check in later/tomorrow see what you were training. Glad things are on the up!


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Shoulder still feeling ok, l cant tell you what a relief it is for me...


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, at last, a break :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Poor lad only just left...

£6000 to insure a fu*king transit TP F and T !!

My fingers are killing from all the tapping !


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Poor lad only just left...
> 
> £6000 to insure a fu*king transit TP F and T !!
> 
> My fingers are killing from all the tapping !


That takes the fvcking ****.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> That takes the fvcking ****.


Tried everything mate for him.... really am gutted for him..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Unfortunately the national statistics say that, 18-25 are most likely to have an accident in the first year of driving. Its this age group that make insurance premiums high.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Yeah l just dont know how shingles work mate but the doc said they had only attatched themselve to one nerve, like l say ironically the one l have had a load of trouble with..
> 
> Also oddly enough, the shoulder is feeling better than it has in a long time...


Shingles is nasty stuff. Take it you never got chicken pox as a kid. I remember my parents pushing us towards the kids that had illnesses so we would catch them and get it over and done with. Had chicken pox twice, measles and mumps.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Shingles is nasty stuff. Take it you never got chicken pox as a kid. I remember my parents pushing us towards the kids that had illnesses so we would catch them and get it over and done with. Had chicken pox twice, measles and mumps.


I honestly dont know mate and there is no point asking my parents because they cant even remember me being in hospital for a week having my bloody appendix out !


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> I honestly dont know mate and there is no point asking my parents because they cant even remember me being in hospital for a week having my bloody appendix out !


Shingles is just the adult version of chicken pox, if you have had pox as a kid you won't get shingles, but as an adult its a lot worse and can sometimes hospitalise you.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Shingles is just the adult version of chicken pox, if you have had pox as a kid you won't get shingles, but as an adult its a lot worse and can sometimes hospitalise you.


Yeah l believe so mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Yeah l believe so mate.


Not that i wanted to put a downer on things, Milkster....


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Not that i wanted to put a downer on things, Milkster....


They are clearing up mate so its all good !


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> They are clearing up mate so its all good !


Glad to hear it bud, now stop being a girl.


----------



## Ser

When my daughter got chicken pox at the start of the year, i sent Fin over to Bri's for the first day or two...i called the doctor out(with Laurens health probs i wanted to be sure that it wasn't gonna cause any further complications) and the doc told me i was MAD and that i should get Fin over, with his sis and HOPE that he caught them!! I did, and he did lmao.

My nana got the shingles 10 years ago...serious business!!

Glad its clearing up, heard its a bad thing.....


----------



## hackskii

I had chicken pox twice, once at 17 and the second time at 34.

The last one was mad, had them on the bottoms of my feet, under my eye lids, everywhere, at one point I was literally crying from all the itching.

Fever was elevated for 4 days.


----------



## MRSTRONG

LunaticSamurai said:


> Shingles is just the adult version of chicken pox, if you have had pox as a kid you won't get shingles, but as an adult its a lot worse and can sometimes hospitalise you.


you can have chicken pox as a kid and shingles as an adult .

i know a bird thats just had shingles too must be doing the rounds .

i had shingles couple yeas ago not nice at all they say stay away from pregnant women bloody hard if you ask me as you darent say to a fattie ` er excuse me love are you preggers coz ive got shingles` :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

ewen said:


> you can have chicken pox as a kid and shingles as an adult .
> 
> :


You can get it as again as an adult as the virus lays dormant in your spinal column and can reactivate itself. But this is vary rare. Believe it or not, long term use of AAS can cause shingles.


----------



## MRSTRONG

LunaticSamurai said:


> You can get it as again as an adult as the virus lays dormant in your spinal column and can reactivate itself. But this is vary rare. Believe it or not, long term use of AAS can cause shingles.


i had chicken pox as a kid then shingles before long term use of aas .

shingles can only be had after having chicken pox .

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diseases/facts/herpeszoster.htm


----------



## Ser

LunaticSamurai said:


> You can get it as again as an adult as the virus lays dormant in your spinal column and can reactivate itself. But this is vary rare. Believe it or not, long term use of AAS can cause shingles.


Well i must have been lucky not to get it from the kids....but now you said that, i am avoiding people...just incase


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ser said:


> Well i must have been lucky not to get it from the kids....but now you said that, i am avoiding people...just incase


just avoid the kids far easier :lol:


----------



## Ser

ewen said:


> just avoid the kids far easier :lol:


Not really, they live with me...i did try that...wee ****s found me hiding in the wardrobe :lol:


----------



## Ser

That ****s, was ****!s, not anything worse lololol


----------



## Milky

Just in from work, going to gym in about an hour.

Eaten well again today, no crap at all...getting right back into it..

Training with my mates bell end of a son... waste of a good pair of bollox TBH but my mate is a good bloke and he wants me to try and help stear him in the right direction. He wont hinder my work out tho l can assure you.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I'm sure you'll steer him in the right direction. Alphas always do.


----------



## andy

"training with my mates bell end of a son"....pmsl


----------



## Milky

andy said:


> "training with my mates bell end of a son"....pmsl


Mate he's a wanna be home boy hoody gangsta ....... and a total pr**k TBH but what do l do..


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Mate he's a wanna be home boy hoody gangsta ....... and a total pr**k TBH but what do l do..


fck the wee [email protected] up in the gym....hell think hes brilliant until you stack up the weight.ahahahhahaaa.

seriously tho...youre a good guy even taking the time to train with him if hes a [email protected]

you do a lot for your mates eh?


----------



## Milky

andy said:


> fck the wee [email protected] up in the gym....hell think hes brilliant until you stack up the weight.ahahahhahaaa.
> 
> seriously tho...youre a good guy even taking the time to train with him if hes a [email protected]
> 
> you do a lot for your mates eh?


I do mate, sometimes too much... the thing is l believe in Karma and ironically l got a message from it on Sunday...

Cant divulge just yet but l was very touched by a pm l got..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Mate he's a wanna be home boy hoody gangsta ....... and a total pr**k TBH but what do l do..


You pummel him into the ground!

If he's shaking at the end, your work is done


----------



## hackskii

Give him a hug, coddle him, let him know that men hug and kiss:lol:

Then go for a one rep negative on his chest and let it sit there till he cry's.


----------



## Milky

Well my friends l am fu*king BUZZING...!

Had the best workout l have had in months, l dont know whats happened to bell end boy, maybe a personality bypass but he seems a changed lad... put some real effort in which in turn pushed me a bit harder...

Fu*k me l feel good...


----------



## paul81

he'll still probably be a d*ck in the morning :lol:


----------



## steviethe spark

Bout time u hit a good session lol,good job keep it up.


----------



## Mingster

Good man Milky. Great to see you back training and with a joy in what you're doing. Don't push yourself too hard, too early mind. Early days:thumb:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Good man Milky. Great to see you back training and with a joy in what you're doing. Don't push yourself too hard, too early mind. Early days:thumb:


Mate fingers crossed not a twinge...

The other issue l have is a few of you are passing me by and that aint good !

Cant have you all posting progress pics etc and leaving me behind !


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Mate fingers crossed not a twinge...
> 
> The other issue l have is a few of you are passing me by and that aint good !
> 
> Cant have you all posting progress pics etc and leaving me behind !


I don't feel like I've made much progress lately, mate. Just been going through one of those spells. Things are going to change shortly though. I feel a huge growth spurt coming on:rockon:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I don't feel like I've made much progress lately, mate. Just been going through one of those spells. Things are going to change shortly though. I feel a huge growth spurt coming on:rockon:


Yerah we all have them mate, but we come out the other side and hit it harder than ever...


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Yerah we all have them mate, but we come out the other side and hit it harder than ever...


Sounds like this break is just what the doctor ordered mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Mate fingers crossed not a twinge...
> 
> The other issue l have is a few of you are passing me by and that aint good !
> 
> Cant have you all posting progress pics etc and leaving me behind !


Well i didn't want to tell you this, but i intend to be the biggest fvcker on this board.


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> Well i didn't want to tell you this, but i intend to be the biggest fvcker on this board.


tough sh1t kmate cos im planning on getting fcukin freaky big lol !!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> tough sh1t kmate cos im planning on getting fcukin freaky big lol !!!


Get to the back of the cue then. :gun_bandana: :beer:


----------



## DiggyV

Glad to see you are back mate. Looks like its been a bit of a restart week for a lot of us!


----------



## big steve

this journal is nearly impossible to keep up with

everytime you look at it there is another 10 pages on it!


----------



## Milky

big steve said:


> this journal is nearly impossible to keep up with
> 
> everytime you look at it there is another 10 pages on it!


Sorry mate it does take a few body swerves but its all good amongst friends..


----------



## Milky

Just got in, getting changed and legs tonight....

Can see me being in agony for a few days, cant wait..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just got in, getting changed and legs tonight....
> 
> Can see me being in agony for a few days, cant wait..


lets have them fcukin freaky brother !!!!


----------



## Milky

Also upped my vit C intake to try and reduce water bloating...


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Just got in, getting changed and legs tonight....
> 
> Can see me being in agony for a few days, cant wait..


ive only ever done one PROPER legs sesh...there aint nowt quite like it.....


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> Also upped my vit C intake to try and reduce water bloating...


if you like peppers mate, try them in a stir fry or something...loads of vit c


----------



## Milky

Just blitzed my legs, couldnt hold my van on the clutch on the way home my legs were shaking that much.... loved it..

Really got my desire back now, cant begin to tell you how good it feels..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Hahaha, i did that today as i changed my routine as a mate fvcked me about on training days, so i ended up training on a day i usually don't, remember sitting at the light with my knee bouncing up and down like a rubber ball on speed.

Brussels are a good choice also for vit c, apparently more c than an orange.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just blitzed my legs, couldnt hold my van on the clutch on the way home my legs were shaking that much.... loved it..
> 
> Really got my desire back now, cant begin to tell you how good it feels..


exce;ent news mate. just keep it nice and steady mate as i know you will, your body has a wierd way of telling you your fin when really your not as fine as you feel ..

looks like its in the right direction though brother !!!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just blitzed my legs, couldnt hold my van on the clutch on the way home my legs were shaking that much.... loved it..
> 
> Really got my desire back now, cant begin to tell you how good it feels..


Nothing beats a big legs session!

Perfect remedy to lift the spirit.

Good work Milky, hope the Vans ok


----------



## Breda

Milky:2575023 said:


> Just blitzed my legs, couldnt hold my van on the clutch on the way home my legs were shaking that much.... loved it..
> 
> Really got my desire back now, cant begin to tell you how good it feels..


Well in mate, sounds like you got your drive, desire and hunger back. When that fire is burning nothing can put out it hope you stay injury free for a while now

Well happy for you mate. Hope you stretched you old [email protected] otherwise we'll be reading about your Doms for the next couple days


----------



## Milky

Breda said:


> Well in mate, sounds like you got your drive, desire and hunger back. When that fire is burning nothing can put out it hope you stay injury free for a while now
> 
> Well happy for you mate. Hope you stretched you old [email protected] otherwise we'll be reading about your Doms for the next couple days


Mate l couldnt get up of the couch ten mins ago !


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Mate l couldnt get up of the couch ten mins ago !


Glad to here your getting back to it matey. Just watch those heavy legs and deads sessions as you know what they can do to your CNS and id hate to see you get unwell again


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Mate l couldnt get up of the couch ten mins ago !


I get that all the time but it has more do to with alcohol and weed more than anything else:lol:

How is the shoulder mate?


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> I get that all the time but it has more do to with alcohol and weed more than anything else:lol:
> 
> How is the shoulder mate?


Much much better cheers hacks....

Feeling pretty good..


----------



## Milky

Well l have just been informed by my darling wife we have to do " stuff " tonight....inconsiderate sod that she is.


----------



## Another Excuse

ha ha ha... Was it not you who recently had a post happy wife/misses = happy life?


----------



## Tommy10

Tks for the text pal !!! I might have slept in


----------



## Milky

ad53ggz:2575854 said:


> ha ha ha... Was it not you who recently had a post happy wife/misses = happy life?


Mate my legs were killing me and she wants me to get my freak on...!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate my legs were killing me and she wants me to get my freak on...!


morning pal, i trust you performed well last night ??? lol


----------



## Joe1961

flinty90 said:


> morning pal, i trust you performed well last night ??? lol


He is still at it, lol lol

Joe


----------



## flinty90

Joe1961 said:


> He is still at it, lol lol
> 
> Joe


fcuk off mate this is Milky we talkin about he would have sustained some sort of injury after 20 minutes for sure pmsl !!!


----------



## Joe1961

flinty90 said:


> fcuk off mate this is Milky we talkin about he would have sustained some sort in injury after 20 minutes for sure pmsl !!!


pmsl :lol: shhhhhh he will be back from work in abit lol

Joe


----------



## retro-mental

10 mins on the job then 30 mins getting up to wipe his winky off !!!!


----------



## Replicator

hows the foreskin the day them milky ? after the :bounce:


----------



## DiggyV

very quiet, perhaps 'little Milky' is misbehaving again! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Bastards !!!

For your information, l did sustain a slight injury yes, l forgot the new wardrobe was slighty higher than the old one, and as l jumped of it dressed as Batman l got a twinge in my right knee, but thats another thread...

Just got home so unfortuantly no gym.... not letting it spoil things tho, give my shoulders another days rest so its all good...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Bastards !!!
> 
> For your information, l did sustain a slight injury yes, *l forgot the new wardrobe was slighty higher than the old one, and as l jumped of it dressed as Batman l got a twinge in my right knee*, but thats another thread...
> 
> Just got home so unfortuantly no gym.... not letting it spoil things tho, give my shoulders another days rest so its all good...


fcukin amateurs pmsl !!!!


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> For your information, l forgot the new wardrobe was slighty higher than the old one, and as l jumped of it dressed as Batman l got a twinge in my right knee, but thats another thread...


expecting to see that video in the male animal :lol:


----------



## Milky

Litterally just walked thro the bloody door, so no gym again...

What can l do...


----------



## steviethe spark

Milky said:


> Litterally just walked thro the bloody door, so no gym again...
> 
> What can l do...


Can u not hit the gym now for a bloody good session?


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> Can u not hit the gym now for a bloody good session?


No mate, it shuts at 8...

TBH am totally goosed as well, had a grueller of a day...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Litterally just walked thro the bloody door, so no gym again...
> 
> What can l do...


Have another day to sort your injuries out.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Have another day to sort your injuries out.


Mate my legs are flaming killing me still....


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Mate my legs are flaming killing me still....


Thats a good thing though isn't it? :thumb:


----------



## steviethe spark

Training times for me durinng the week are between 5.00 and 6.00 if i work past 6 i just wont go to gym cause its gets busy as fook,just make sure i get away early the next day to make up for it.After a tough day mate get the feet up,and hit her hard sat.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Thats a good thing though isn't it? :thumb:


Definatly....


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Definatly....


I trained with a mate i haven't trained with in a long time and i smashed it, that was at 10am, i'm still feeling it now, i hate to think what i am going to feel like in the morning.

(I don't tell anyone but i'm also starting my cheat weekend with a few glasses of Amaretto, Shhh!!! :turned: :beer: )


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Litterally just walked thro the bloody door, so no gym again...
> 
> What can l do...


In the future you can do these at home, I highly rate them and they will wind you, try and do 3 sets of 10


----------



## Milky

Got in from work about ten mins ago.... really am shattered.

Still focused as fu*k tho so not losing the faith, seeing every rest day as more time for the body to heal..... not allowing negativity to creep in...


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Got in from work about ten mins ago.... really am shattered.
> 
> Still focused as fu*k tho so not losing the faith, seeing every rest day as more time for the body to heal..... not allowing negativity to creep in...


Thats the way mate, work wont get in the way for ever


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Got in from work about ten mins ago.... really am shattered.
> 
> Still focused as fu*k tho so not losing the faith, seeing every rest day as more time for the body to heal..... not allowing negativity to creep in...


When you start getting negative about it do what i do. Think of all the bodybuilders in the world that i have always aspired to look like. Think about the feel of the PUMP and you skin tearing all over your body as you put on those extra inches, the veins popping out making you look like a cardio freak, and all the comments you get from people saying your arms are bigger than most peoples legs, the guys that give you the look of "fvck i wish i looked like that" and even the gay men that want to take you out for a steak dinner (no ****,  ) The feel of lifting 100kg more than the average gym rat, and all the youngsters and maybe some of the older people that ask your advice all the time as you look like you know what you are doing.

Fvck i'm out of breath.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> When you start getting negative about it do what i do. Think of all the bodybuilders in the world that i have always aspired to look like. Think about the feel of the PUMP and you skin tearing all over your body as you put on those extra inches, the veins popping out making you look like a cardio freak, and all the comments you get from people saying your arms are bigger than most peoples legs, the guys that give you the look of "fvck i wish i looked like that" and even the gay men that want to take you out for a steak dinner (no ****,  ) The feel of lifting 100kg more than the average gym rat, and all the youngsters and maybe some of the older people that ask your advice all the time as you look like you know what you are doing.
> 
> Fvck i'm out of breath.


Mate its all good, read the bit above my avi.... l mean every fu*king word !


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Mate its all good, read the bit above my avi.... l mean every fu*king word !


Good, thats my inspiration to be bigger than you, 

Whats you recurrent weight dude?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Good, thats my inspiration to be bigger than you,
> 
> Whats you recurrent weight dude?


Think about 16.5 stone mate.. lost a bit over the last month but like l say its all good.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Think about 16.5 stone mate.. lost a bit over the last month but like l say its all good.


Thats a good weight. Whats your goal?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Thats a good weight. Whats your goal?


17 stone and lean with abs showing....

Want my arms back up to 19 inches and chest back to 50...neck back to 19 inches as well...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> 17 stone and lean with abs showing....
> 
> Want my arms back up to 19 inches and chest back to 50...neck back to 19 inches as well...


That's some solid size. If you have been there before then you'll be there again, muscle memory is great. How tall are you?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> 17 stone and lean with abs showing....
> 
> Want my arms back up to 19 inches and chest back to 50...neck back to 19 inches as well...


You will smash that Milky! What are your measurements at the moment ?


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> You will smash that Milky! What are your measurements at the moment ?


Not got a clue mate and scared to measure TBH... l will know when its turning around tho, amd l know it wont take long...

I can already see some improvements in my torso after dieting properly for 2 weeks...


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> That's some solid size. If you have been there before then you'll be there again, muscle memory is great. How tall are you?


5' 11" mate..... not getting younger but certainly getting wiser and more disciplined !!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> 5' 11" mate..... not getting younger but certainly getting wiser and more disciplined !!


You know what, i spent the first couple of years basically fvcking about... Not because i wanted to but because i got caught up in all the hype that comes with this game and training with other people more experienced than me. I got soo many injuries all due to the fact that i pushed myself too much!!!..

Not saying that's what your doing, the point i am making is that as more years have gone on, i have found more of what works for me and more of what i am capable of, and most of that came when i started training on my own. So your statement fits quite well. Now i tend not to listen to people when they try and give me the latest exercise that builds killer abs, been there done that, got injuries and didn't learn, but now i have learnt and i know what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> You know what, i spent the first couple of years basically fvcking about... Not because i wanted to but because i got caught up in all the hype that comes with this game and training with other people more experienced than me. I got soo many injuries all due to the fact that i pushed myself too much!!!..
> 
> Not saying that's what your doing, the point i am making is that as more years have gone on, i have found more of what works for me and more of what i am capable of, and most of that came when i started training on my own. So your statement fits quite well. Now i tend not to listen to people when they try and give me the latest exercise that builds killer abs, been there done that, got injuries and didn't learn, but now i have learnt and i know what works and what doesn't.


Spot on mate, we know the difference between apin and " good " pain...

I have gone to the gym done 2 sets and come home because it wasnt there.... you just get to know.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Spot on mate, we know the difference between apin and " good " pain...
> 
> I have gone to the gym done 2 sets and come home because it wasnt there.... you just get to know.


 :rockon:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Not got a clue mate and scared to measure TBH... l will know when its turning around tho, amd l know it wont take long...
> 
> I can already see some improvements in my torso after dieting properly for 2 weeks...


Suppose if the clothes are getting tighter on the arms and chest that's a good sign!

Good news on the diet then, would you say the King, Queen & Peasant theory is kicking in?


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Suppose if the clothes are getting tighter on the arms and chest that's a good sign!
> 
> Good news on the diet then, would you say the King, Queen & Peasant theory is kicking in?


Yeah eating very very little carbs in the evening. The T shirts arent as tight around the arms but they will come back within a month so not worried...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah eating very very little carbs in the evening. The T shirts arent as tight around the arms but they will come back within a month so not worried...


That's good news on the diet front, obviously working for you. You'll soon be a lean machine !


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> That's good news on the diet front, obviously working for you. You'll soon be a lean machine !


Vowed no gear till after christmas as well so that will lean me up ready for the next level of assualt...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Vowed no gear till after christmas as well so that will lean me up ready for the next level of assualt...


Fvck yeah!! that's my philosophy too.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Vowed no gear till after christmas as well so that will lean me up ready for the next level of assualt...


Jebus! Another level after 17st ripped monster?!


----------



## flinty90

im using the same eating plan as you milky. still keeping my calories at 2000 per day , but im eating a massive power breakfast, and a biggish lunch and a tiny evening meal ..

I wake up feeling lean as fcuk to be fair mate

will stick with it and see how that changes whilst on cycle !!!!


----------



## Another Excuse

glad its going well mate... your going to be (even more of) a monster!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> im using the same eating plan as you milky. still keeping my calories at 2000 per day , but im eating a massive power breakfast, and a biggish lunch and a tiny evening meal ..
> 
> I wake up feeling lean as fcuk to be fair mate
> 
> will stick with it and see how that changes whilst on cycle !!!!


The thing for me is the bloated feeling takes away all the good feelings of training, l just feel fat, so avoiding is a massive help all round.

I dont feel as lethargic or uncomfortable and l feel " bigger " therefore feeling better and more focussed, if that makes sense


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> The thing for me is the bloated feeling takes away all the good feelings of training, l just feel fat, so avoiding is a massive help all round.
> 
> I dont feel as lethargic or uncomfortable and l feel " bigger " therefore feeling better and more focussed, if that makes sense


definitely makes sense mate , keep at it bro. the freaks will soon be entering the building lol !!!


----------



## Milky

Just got in from work..

REALLY considering getting some weights at home now.... missing the " pump "

Back at it tomorow, l have too or l will go fu*king insane !


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Just got in from work..
> 
> REALLY considering getting some weights at home now.... missing the " pump "
> 
> Back at it tomorow, l have too or l will go fu*king insane !


Stick at it mate, life throws up all sorts, stuff we can control, stuff we can't. Home weights may well help, but its sometimes harder to train at home that it is at the gym. Harder to get focus, and not get distracted by everything else going on. It'll work itself out mate, dont lose heart.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Stick at it mate, life throws up all sorts, stuff we can control, stuff we can't. Home weights may well help, but its sometimes harder to train at home that it is at the gym. Harder to get focus, and not get distracted by everything else going on. It'll work itself out mate, dont lose heart.


Far from it mate, going mad l am missing it that much...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Far from it mate, going mad l am missing it that much...


A few days off won't hurt, but i know what your going through. I worked 20 days 18hours a day and could not go to the gym, ****ed me right off, lost size, strength the lot. So i know how you feel. The first week i was ok, nothing really changed apart from me NOT going to the gym, but after that it was a nightmare. Back into it again now and doing much better than before, so its all good. Focus on the end game dude. Nothing else matters.


----------



## Milky

Litterally just had to wolf my dinner down whilst driving a machine. Its sad l cant take twenty mins to digest my food.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Litterally just had to wolf my dinner down whilst driving a machine. Its sad l cant take twenty mins to digest my food.


I think you need a couple of weeks holiday dude and spend it up the gym.


----------



## Milky

This is my current veiw


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> This is my current veiw


That doesn't look much like the inside of a gym mate! Another late one? :cursing:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> This is my current veiw


What are you doing gritting?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai:2585050 said:


> What are you doing gritting?


No mate layong tarmac and would you believe ten mins after l took that picture the machine set on fire...!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No mate layong tarmac and would you believe ten mins after l took that picture the machine set on fire...!


you will do fcukin anything for a sandwich break wouldnt you mate pmsl !!!!


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> This is my current veiw


howd you manage this then .milky .you got a laptop in yer vehicle ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> No mate layong tarmac and would you believe ten mins after l took that picture the machine set on fire...!


At that time of the friggin night? No wonder your p1ssed off.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Replicator said:


> howd you manage this then .milky .you got a laptop in yer vehicle ?


Iphone?


----------



## Milky

Yeah its my galaxy phone.

Its fu*ked me right up TBH. Had to dig the fu*king thing out, and try to drag the bastard out of the way which isnt easy with 14 tonne of dead weight.

Not even home yet, waiting for a fitter so yeah pretty narked in all fairness..


----------



## Milky

Home, manky and fed up.

Machine stuck like a beached whale, nearly ripped the tow hitch off the truck. Boss is devastated so he has it worse than me the poor fu*ker.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Home, manky and fed up.
> 
> Machine stuck like a beached whale, nearly ripped the tow hitch off the truck. Boss is devastated so he has it worse than me the poor fu*ker.


I think you have done well to keep your cool to be honest. Think i would have been spitting tarmac at this point.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> I think you have done well to keep your cool to be honest. Think i would have been spitting tarmac at this point.


£50 grand of machine and his livelyhood out of commision mate, hard to be mad at him TBH.

I am just glad we put it out mate it has 2 gas cylinders on the back of it as well.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> £50 grand of machine and his livelyhood out of commision mate, hard to be mad at him TBH.
> 
> I am just glad we put it out mate it has 2 gas cylinders on the back of it as well.


I didn't really mean that, sorry should have explained myself bait better..

I really meant about the stress of not going to the gym, having to sit on a lorry till christ knows what hours in the rubbish weather, eating whilst working... This would have seriously stressed me out.

But glad to hear that you got the fire sorted, that sh1t is just not needed, especially not for the guy that owns it.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> I didn't really mean that, sorry should have explained myself bait better..
> 
> I really meant about the stress of not going to the gym, having to sit on a lorry till christ knows what hours in the rubbish weather, eating whilst working... This would have seriously stressed me out.
> 
> But glad to hear that you got the fire sorted, that sh1t is just not needed, especially not for the guy that owns it.


Ha ha l was sat driving the machine eating my breakfast and dinner mate. l only drive the truck to the job then drive the various machines thro the day.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> £50 grand of machine and his livelyhood out of commision mate, hard to be mad at him TBH.
> 
> I am just glad we put it out mate it has 2 gas cylinders on the back of it as well.


Fvck me sounds like your day could of been worse tho mate.

Like the new sig


----------



## hackskii

I like the new siggy too mate, I think I will have a six pack when I get home:lol:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Yeah its my galaxy phone.
> 
> Its fu*ked me right up TBH. Had to dig the fu*king thing out, and try to drag the bastard out of the way which isnt easy with 14 tonne of dead weight.
> 
> Not even home yet, waiting for a fitter so yeah pretty narked in all fairness..


No much fvckin wonder ...!!!


----------



## Milky

Another day in the trenches.

Slept right thro and even got some morning " cardio " !

Had a proper breakfast so cross your fingers for me l get home before everything including my gym closes !!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Another day in the trenches.
> 
> Slept right thro and even got some morning " cardio " !
> 
> Had a proper breakfast so cross your fingers for me l get home before everything including my gym closes !!


Fingers crossed


----------



## Milky

JUST got in.... cant fu*king believe this you know.

I am seriuosly thinking of ducking tomorow l am that fed up.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> JUST got in.... cant fu*king believe this you know.
> 
> I am seriuosly thinking of ducking tomorow l am that fed up.


Sheeeet mate that's not good. Is there just too much work on right now? Can you see an end to it, or is the boss just takin the p1ss?


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Sheeeet mate that's not good. Is there just too much work on right now? Can you see an end to it, or is the boss just takin the p1ss?


Its just been a realy bad few days mate.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> JUST got in.... cant fu*king believe this you know.
> 
> I am seriuosly thinking of ducking tomorow l am that fed up.


I ducked my place today, dispise working for them fvckers tbh.

Have you thaught any more about getting a few weights at home? Might be worth it buddy cause your really putting the hours in atm


----------



## Milky

willsy said:


> I ducked my place today, dispise working for them fvckers tbh.
> 
> Have you thaught any more about getting a few weights at home? Might be worth it buddy cause your really putting the hours in atm


Yeah mate, l have a few hundred stashed away that l reckon l could buy some decent kit with.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah mate, l have a few hundred stashed away that l reckon l could buy some decent kit with.


Yea you dont need a lot really mate, a friend of mine trains in his garage just has a bench, power rack/squat rack and a frame for pullups/dips and hes in brilliant shape. A proper tank, but then cant work so all he does is eat train and sleep!


----------



## Milky

Well took the burnt out machine apart today, split it in 2 and dragged, ragged and pushed the fu*king thing onto my truck, then dragged ragged and pulled the thing off.

On my way home finally. Told the boss he can shove hod weeken work this weekend, sick of it !


----------



## DiggyV

you gonna make it to the gym tonight mate - or is it too late already?


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> you gonna make it to the gym tonight mate - or is it too late already?


Be half an hour to get home and l am BLACK mate, will need a shower so its not looking good again..

Its been a long bloody 2 weeks.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Be half an hour to get home and l am BLACK mate, will need a shower so its not looking good again..
> 
> Its been a long bloody 2 weeks.


just bench press your wallet mate (if you can get someone to spot you that is) lmfao X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> just bench press your wallet mate (if you can get someone to spot you that is) lmfao X


THAT is the only thing that is keeping me sane mate, the bag of sand hitting the bank on Friday, another holiday for the Milkster !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> THAT is the only thing that is keeping me sane mate, the bag of sand hitting the bank on Friday, another holiday for the Milkster !


 i heard once you had to fill out a near miss sheet at work. your wallet fell out of your pocket and nearly killed 6 people lol !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i heard once you had to fill out a near miss sheet at work. your wallet fell out of your pocket and nearly killed 6 people lol !!!


Seriously mate its not uncommon for the cheeky gits l work with too hit me for a ton on Monday because they know l havent got a drug / drink habit and l save a few quid !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Seriously mate its not uncommon for the cheeky gits l work with too hit me for a ton on Monday because they know l havent got a drug / drink habit and l save a few quid !!


LOL good ol'e milky


----------



## hackskii

Flinty, that is a great pic of you and your son.


----------



## flinty90

hackskii said:


> Flinty, that is a great pic of you and your son.


thank you mate.. he is my main man lol !!!!


----------



## Milky

Totally pi**ed off.

I was even promised tomorow off and thats fell thro. I am getting to my wits end here now...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Totally pi**ed off.
> 
> I was even promised tomorow off and thats fell thro. I am getting to my wits end here now...


That's sh1t mate, your not working at the weekend too are you!?


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> That's sh1t mate, your not working at the weekend too are you!?


Definatly Saturday, possibly Sunday.

Problem is mate ( and not bigging myself up here ) IF l work l save him another mans wage.

He gsts a driver AND machine operator instead of one man driving the truck, another driving the machine...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Definatly Saturday, possibly Sunday.
> 
> Problem is mate ( and not bigging myself up here ) IF l work l save him another mans wage.
> 
> He gsts a driver AND machine operator instead of one man driving the truck, another driving the machine...


you just going to have to do a standard job mate and not stand out anymore lol...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Definatly Saturday, possibly Sunday.
> 
> Problem is mate ( and not bigging myself up here ) IF l work l save him another mans wage.
> 
> He gsts a driver AND machine operator instead of one man driving the truck, another driving the machine...


I hope he pays you well for doing 2 mens job then!

Frustration I'm guessing is an understatement for you.

Hope it gets better for you buddy.


----------



## DiggyV

Shit mate it just goes from bad to worse. I feel for you bud.

At least it'll be a nice payday, although this is taking the piss a little now.

Stay strong


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Shit mate it just goes from bad to worse. I feel for you bud.
> 
> At least it'll be a nice payday, although this is taking the piss a little now.
> 
> *GET* strong


corrected pmsl !!!


----------



## Another Excuse

Stopping being so exceptional then!  just think of the payday mate all you can do, be plenty of time for the gym eventually, life has a habit of getting in the way of plans


----------



## Milky

Well l am off fu*king work tomorow !!!! :thumb:

Even happier because its pi*sing it down !

I have to go buy a new car coz the one l bought 2 months ago is fu*ked but hey ho.

I intend to eat, train and sun tan like a lunatic tomorow and l cant wait !!

I am


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well l am off fu*king work tomorow !!!! :thumb:
> 
> Even happier because its pi*sing it down !
> 
> I have to go buy a new car coz the one l bought 2 months ago is fu*ked but hey ho.
> 
> I intend to eat, train and sun tan like a lunatic tomorow and l cant wait !!
> 
> I am


sun tan ??? where do you live fcukin gran canaria lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> sun tan ??? where do you live fcukin gran canaria lol


Sun bed shop mate, l intend to do 3 hours on the fu*ker !


----------



## flinty90

go for it mate


----------



## Joe1961

Good to hear you have a day off mate, not good news with the car though, blast them sunbeds to fcuk mate and enjoy your time off as I am sure you will.

Joe


----------



## eezy1

Milky said:


> Well l am off fu*king work tomorow !!!! :thumb:
> 
> Even happier because its pi*sing it down !
> 
> I have to go buy a new car coz the one l bought 2 months ago is fu*ked but hey ho.
> 
> I intend to eat, train and sun tan like a lunatic tomorow and l cant wait !!
> 
> I am


good on ya milk. get ur nails done to =]


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Well l am off fu*king work tomorow !!!! :thumb:
> 
> Even happier because its pi*sing it down !
> 
> I have to go buy a new car coz the one l bought 2 months ago is fu*ked but hey ho.
> 
> I intend to eat, train and sun tan like a lunatic tomorow and l cant wait !!
> 
> I am


yea go for it MIlkyious ..no much chance of you over training the way your work is at the moment


----------



## Milky

Didnt want to post this but l swore to be honest on here.

Trained today but struggled to get into it.

Feeling very tired, very lethargic, very de motivated. It may be the hours l have worked over the last 2 weeks or maybe chemically induced.

Any suggestions as to something that may help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## steviethe spark

Do u take pre workout supps ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Didnt want to post this but l swore to be honest on here.
> 
> Trained today but struggled to get into it.
> 
> Feeling very tired, very lethargic, very de motivated. It may be the hours l have worked over the last 2 weeks or maybe chemically induced.
> 
> Any suggestions as to something that may help will be greatly appreciated.


I know its old hat, but when i feel like that, a good half hour on youtube checking out Pumping Iron or Dorian Yates Dungeon, pretty much sorts it for me. I believe its one of the best things you can do to re-motivate yourself.

As for sun beds, you can't beat them mate. I have them regular to make myself feel better, look better... Try not to think too negative about the training as it will have a domino effect.


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> Do u take pre workout supps ?


It wouldnt have helped mate it was more in the head than the body TBH..


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Didnt want to post this but l swore to be honest on here.
> 
> Trained today but struggled to get into it.
> 
> Feeling very tired, very lethargic, very de motivated. It may be the hours l have worked over the last 2 weeks or maybe chemically induced.
> 
> Any suggestions as to something that may help will be greatly appreciated.


What are you taking?

What were you taking?


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> What are you taking?
> 
> What were you taking?


Not on anything ATM mate and last course of cido and sus was cut short due to gyno fears and shingles.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Any suggestions as to something that may help will be greatly appreciated.


My advice would be to forget all about it mate. Enjoy your weekend off and next time you get to the gym train like it never happened:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I reckon you're knackered mate. You've been working like a dog right after being ill. Something's got to give. Now's not the time to push yourself too hard.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

feeling the exact same way recently mate


----------



## expletive

These days happen to us all mate.

Time for some R&R then hit in a couple of days I think


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> These days happen to us all mate.
> 
> Time for some R&R then hit in a couple of days I think


I feel a lot bettet this morning TBH, maybe it is just fatigue, its been one hell of a time at work.

Hitting it today, really think l will be back on form.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I feel a lot bettet this morning TBH, maybe it is just fatigue, its been one hell of a time at work.
> 
> Hitting it today, really think l will be back on form.


I like taking a coupe of eph's or similar before I train ..my motivation is then phenomenal.

but I think your right bud its fatigue ...you just cant work that type of schedule without it getting to you at some point


----------



## hackskii

If you were not long from your last cycle, maybe a month or so ago, it is likely due to androgens being low.

Not only that but perhaps some elevated stress could be contributing as well, but even that could be explained with low androgens.

If this is the case then a short PCT would probably be ok.

If you are not getting night time wood, morning erections, loss of libido, brain fog, bad skin, lethargy are classic symptoms of hypogonadism.


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> If you were not long from your last cycle, maybe a month or so ago, it is likely due to androgens being low.
> 
> Not only that but perhaps some elevated stress could be contributing as well, but even that could be explained with low androgens.
> 
> If this is the case then a short PCT would probably be ok.
> 
> If you are not getting night time wood, morning erections, loss of libido, brain fog, bad skin, lethargy are classic symptoms of hypogonadism.


What would you suggest then mate as those symptons are pretty accurate TBH.


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> What would you suggest then mate as those symptons are pretty accurate TBH.


Well, it would be better if I had more information.

What was the cycle itself, amounts and such?

How long ago and how long were you on?

Then post cycle the shingles appeared right?

Not during the cycle?

Can you get an erection with just no stimulus but your mind?

I know that question sounds crazy but there is something I am trying to figure out, generally speaking if you can get erections, and masterbate with no porn or someone else there, problem wont be as bad.

But if you cant get an erection with just using your mind, no doubt you are hypgonadal.


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Well, it would be better if I had more information.
> 
> What was the cycle itself, amounts and such?
> 
> How long ago and how long were you on?
> 
> Then post cycle the shingles appeared right?
> 
> Not during the cycle?
> 
> Can you get an erection with just no stimulus but your mind?
> 
> I know that question sounds crazy but there is something I am trying to figure out, generally speaking if you can get erections, and masterbate with no porn or someone else there, problem wont be as bad.
> 
> But if you cant get an erection with just using your mind, no doubt you are hypgonadal.


The shingles appeared during cycle mate, l stopped the cycle as soon as they appeared, l was doing 1 ml of cido and 1 ml of sus every 4 days.

I have no interest in sex at all ATM, with or without stimulation.


----------



## gym rat

feeling exactly the same myself mate, snowed under with work and its affecting everything, tahnk god im for a cottage and wales this coming wkend, defo need the break but could also be doing with gettin back to the bloody gym


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> The shingles appeared during cycle mate, l stopped the cycle as soon as they appeared, l was doing 1 ml of cido and 1 ml of sus every 4 days.
> 
> I have no interest in sex at all ATM, with or without stimulation.


When was your last shot?

How long were you on before you stopped?

Were you doing blast cruise or was it blast, PCT, then recover, then another cycle?

Were you recovered when you started your last cycle?


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> When was your last shot?
> 
> How long were you on before you stopped?
> 
> Were you doing blast cruise or was it blast, PCT, then recover, then another cycle?
> 
> Were you recovered when you started your last cycle?


The last shot was probably a month ago, it was a blast, never really done PCT at all TBH.

IMO l was recovered before starting the cycle, l was about 4 weeks into it.


----------



## hackskii

Well, it sounds like you have some shutdown going on.

I would probably do some HCG @ 1000 EOD for 6 shots or so, 100mg ED of clomid for 3 weeks and a month of nolva @ 20mg ED

You will notice right off the bad with the first shot of HCG if it is working.

Next day you should feel much better.

If that happens then yes you are shutdown, probably not 100% recovered from last cycle.


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Well, it sounds like you have some shutdown going on.
> 
> I would probably do some HCG @ 1000 EOD for 6 shots or so, 100mg ED of clomid for 3 weeks and a month of nolva @ 20mg ED
> 
> You will notice right off the bad with the first shot of HCG if it is working.
> 
> Next day you should feel much better.
> 
> If that happens then yes you are shutdown, probably not 100% recovered from last cycle.


On allday chemist now mate, just one to confirm, ordering generic HCG is that correct and if so how much?


----------



## hackskii

1000iu EOD for 6 to 8 shots

100mg clomid ED for 30 days

45 days nolva @ 20mg.

Now depending on how you feel once you shoot the HCG, you may need more, you may need less, its hard to say as we are only doing guessing her from symptoms.

It could be something as simple as alot of stress.

But those doses wont hurt you anyway, but without blood it is just guessing, based on symptoms.

It is the libido deal that says alot, now again stress can cause this, but you not wanting to look at porn says something.

Generally speaking hypogonadal men cant gain erections without external stimulus.

I remember being shut down and for the life of me I could not get an erection without external stimulus.

When my bro crashed, nothing could make him hard, not even with viagra and porn.

He took a 1000iu shot of HCG and by the very next day he said he felt alot better.

So, if this is the case, I think we cracked the case.

Then we can go from there.

I think it is like 17 hours for HCG to peak in the system.

Take some vitamin D and E as well as a cod liver oil tab a day.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Sorry to hear this Milkman. I would do as Hacksii says to be honest.


----------



## Milky

hackskii:2597831 said:


> 1000iu EOD form 6 to 8 shots
> 
> 100mg clomid ED for 30 days
> 
> 45 days nolva @ 20mg.
> 
> Now depending on how you feel once you shoot the HCG, you may need more, you may need less, its hard to say as we are only doing guessing her from symptoms.
> 
> It could be something as simple as alot of stress.
> 
> But those doses wont hurt you anyway, but without blood it is just guessing, based on symptoms.
> 
> It is the libido deal that says alot, now again stress can cause this, but you not wanting to look at porn says something.
> 
> Generally speaking hypogonadal men cant gain erections without external stimulus.
> 
> I remember being shut down and for the life of me I could not get an erection without external stimulus.
> 
> When my bro crashed, nothing could make him hard, not even with viagra and porn.
> 
> He took a 1000iu shot of HCG and by the very next day he said he felt alot better.
> 
> So, if this is the case, I think we cracked the case.
> 
> Then we can go from there.
> 
> I think it is like 17 hours for HCG to peak in the system.
> 
> Take some vitamin D and E as well as a cod liver oil tab a day.


I cant bloody get thro to alldaychemist for some reason.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Sorry to hear this Milkman. I would do as Hacksii says to be honest.


I intend to to the letter mate, just need to source some HCG and fast !


----------



## Guest

Hope you get on the mend mate!


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Hope you get on the mend mate!


I have every faith now mate, just need to get some HCG sorted...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I have every faith now mate, just need to get some HCG sorted...


Any local lads able to give you a quick fix till you can get some for yourself.....


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Any local lads able to give you a quick fix till you can get some for yourself.....


Going to try and source some mate, pretty sure my supplier doesnt do it.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Going to try and source some mate, pretty sure my supplier doesnt do it.


Sooner the better, good old Hackskii might well have hit the nail on the head.


----------



## hackskii

R0B said:


> Sooner the better, good old Hackskii might well have hit the nail on the head.


More like, I think I have hit my head:lol:


----------



## expletive

Milky Ive PM'ed you

Is your inbox full?


----------



## welshfreemason

Go for it Milkster!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

expletive said:


> Milky Ive PM'ed you
> 
> Is your inbox full?


Knowing Milkman, YES!!!


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Milky Ive PM'ed you
> 
> Is your inbox full?


No mate had a friend round and was off line for an hour..sorry.


----------



## DiggyV

Bloody hell mate, if its not one thing its something else.

Scott is bang on though with the HCG. Good luck buddy. Get yourself up and running, get training and then get big!


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Bloody hell mate, if its not one thing its something else.
> 
> Scott is bang on though with the HCG. Good luck buddy. Get yourself up and running, get training and then get big!


The HCG is ordered and l am on the way to the gym FINALLY !


----------



## DiggyV

Good man. Make sure you have a good one then. Make it count mate.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> The HCG is ordered and l am on the way to the gym FINALLY !


Thrash the fvck out of it m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Well...

Just done a chest session. Didnt go mad weight wise but got a good pump, good stretch and FINALLY got the monkey of my back.

Had my new traning partner ( bell end boy, my mates son ) and he got right into it.


----------



## expletive

Thats the kind of news we like to here.

Now get those balls back to their usual water mellon size and nothing will stop you :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Well...
> 
> Just done a chest session. Didnt go mad weight wise but got a good pump, good stretch and FINALLY got the monkey of my back.
> 
> Had my new traning partner ( bell end boy, my mates son ) and he got right into it.


Glad to see your back into it fella, nice to see that you have a good working relationship with "Bell-end boy" :lol:


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Thats the kind of news we like to here.
> 
> Now get those balls back to their usual water mellon size and nothing will stop you :thumb:


My wife actually asked if there was a problem today mate so your help really is appreciated in desperate times..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> My wife actually asked if there was a problem today mate so your help really is appreciated in desperate times..


My misses has asked on occasion when i have been on course...

"Oh?, whats happened to your nuts?, they are like little nuts in a little ball sack?"

"Yeah, thanks love"

Doesn't instill the best of emotions into you. :lol:


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> My misses has asked on occasion when i have been on course...
> 
> "Oh?, whats happened to your nuts?, they are like little nuts in a little ball sack?"
> 
> "Yeah, thanks love"
> 
> Doesn't instill the best of emotions into you. :lol:


My nuts dead anyway but little milky still made the odd appearance.

I hate her feeling l dont want her.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> My nuts dead anyway but little milky still made the odd appearance.
> 
> I hate her feeling l dont want her.


Thats the only problem with this game, you don't actually want it! which for a man can be quite weird.

As soon as i start ROHMs PCT i am like a wild horse, HGC did that for me too, couldn't stop getting hardons..


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Thats the only problem with this game, you don't actually want it! which for a man can be quite weird.
> 
> As soon as i start ROHMs PCT i am like a wild horse, HGC did that for me too, couldn't stop getting hardons..


Mate my fingers are crossed.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Mate my fingers are crossed.


Dude you'll be fine, seriously. I don't think you are going to need HRT just yet,


----------



## Milky

Home handy ish again, wife says l stink and TBH she's probably right.

Was tempted to duck out but BEB phoned and if l am honest his ethusiasm is rubbing off on me so pretty glad he did.

Back toninght, love training back.


----------



## Another Excuse

Nice have a good one mate!!


----------



## Milky

Right done a semi heavy back workout, really enjoyed it, really getting back into it.

l must be honest diet been sh*t of late, today more than ever, cant believe the lack of available decent food at Manchester Airport.

Wife had her orders to get me back on track so she is all guns blazing.

Got a little " prezzie " today from one of our members, thank you, you know who you are.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Right done a semi heavy back workout, really enjoyed it, really getting back into it.
> 
> l must be honest diet been sh*t of late, today more than ever, cant believe the lack of available decent food at Manchester Airport.
> 
> Wife had her orders to get me back on track so she is all guns blazing.
> 
> Got a little " prezzie " today from one of our members, thank you, you know who you are.


Glad you enjoyed it mate!

I hope it's what I think it is


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Right done a semi heavy back workout, really enjoyed it, really getting back into it.
> 
> l must be honest diet been sh*t of late, today more than ever, cant believe the lack of available decent food at Manchester Airport.
> 
> Wife had her orders to get me back on track so she is all guns blazing.
> 
> Got a little " prezzie " today from one of our members, thank you, you know who you are.


Just dont let the work get in the way this time mate. 

Has your HCG arrived yet? Should get you back on track double quick, and then you can get blasting again. :lol:


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Just dont let the work get in the way this time mate.
> 
> Has your HCG arrived yet? Should get you back on track double quick, and then you can get blasting again. :lol:


I missed the postman mate, devo'd !!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Glad you enjoyed it mate!
> 
> I hope it's what I think it is


fcuk sake ROB you pimping out your wears again lol !!! you just cant give it away can ya !!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> I missed the postman mate, devo'd !!


You k.nob.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> You k.nob.


I can only apologise for going to work mate, what was l thinking..

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

What was the back session milky? Interested to see it.

Sorry for the serious training question


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> I can only apologise for going to work mate, what was l thinking..
> 
> :lol:


Its not an excuse i'm afraid. shame on you.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> What was the back session milky? Interested to see it.
> 
> Sorry for the serious training question


Warm up ; seated rows.

3 x sets of lat pulldowns

3 x sets of one arm rows

3 x sets of seated pulls

3 x sets Oly bar bent over rows

3 x sets of T bar rows... last one to failure.

Hope that makes sense mate, l forget what some of the machines are called, sorry.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Warm up ; seated rows.
> 
> 3 x sets of lat pulldowns
> 
> 3 x sets of one arm rows
> 
> 3 x sets of seated pulls
> 
> 3 x sets Oly bar bent over rows
> 
> 3 x sets of T bar rows... last one to failure.
> 
> Hope that makes sense mate, l forget what some of the machines are called, sorry.


Very nice. Bet you loved every minute of it.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Very nice. Bet you loved every minute of it.


Just did enough to " feel " it mate, next week l get heavier and heavier..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Just did enough to " feel " it mate, next week l get heavier and heavier..


I've got about 4 weeks left and i go back to heavy..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Warm up ; seated rows.
> 
> 3 x sets of lat pulldowns
> 
> 3 x sets of one arm rows
> 
> 3 x sets of seated pulls
> 
> 3 x sets Oly bar bent over rows
> 
> 3 x sets of T bar rows... last one to failure.
> 
> Hope that makes sense mate, l forget what some of the machines are called, sorry.


Thanks, all makes sense


----------



## Milky

Feeling it today. Arms back and chest all feeling harder. Made up to be back into it.

Noticed yesterday my face has ballooned badly...any ideas of the cause or the cure. ?


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Feeling it today. Arms back and chest all feeling harder. Made up to be back into it.
> 
> Noticed yesterday my face has ballooned badly...any ideas of the cause or the cure. ?


too many pies.

Stop eating them... :lol:

Seriously it could be water retention mate, particularly if your oestrogen levels are up. Need that HCG double quick. Also do you drink plenty during the day?

Another option may well be something that acts as a mild diuretic, such a s caffeine, so get a couple of coffees in you. However reckon the most likely culprit is the old hormones...


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Feeling it today. Arms back and chest all feeling harder. Made up to be back into it.
> 
> Noticed yesterday my face has ballooned badly...any ideas of the cause or the cure. ?


If it is water retention mate, I take 3/4 grams of Vit C for a week and that clears it up for me.


----------



## hackskii

Dandelion is a mild diuretic, that also helps the liver, acts like a tonic for your blood, helps to cleanse your system, improve gastro-intestinal health, lower cholesterol, lower blood pressure, relieve both constipation and diarrhea, prevent or cure anemia, aid in acid reflux, help relieve gas, and a bunch of other things.


----------



## retro-mental

Ming beat me to it with the vit c but dont you also have thyroid problems which i though could cause water retention


----------



## Milky

retro-mental said:


> Ming beat me to it with the vit c but dont you also have thyroid problems which i though could cause water retention


Yeah been thinking l need to get my levels re tested TBH.


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Dandelion is a mild diuretic, that also helps the liver, acts like a tonic for your blood, helps to cleanse your system, improve gastro-intestinal health, lower cholesterol, lower blood pressure, relieve both constipation and diarrhea, prevent or cure anemia, aid in acid reflux, help relieve gas, and a bunch of other things.


Do l buy this in tablet form etc mate ?


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> If it is water retention mate, I take 3/4 grams of Vit C for a week and that clears it up for me.


Ming is that 3 to 4 grams or 3 quarters of a gram mate ?


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Ming is that 3 to 4 grams or 3 quarters of a gram mate ?


I take 4 1000mg tablets daily for about a week, mate, then taper down to one as the bloat goes down.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Do l buy this in tablet form etc mate ?


http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/categories.asp?cid=286&searchterm=dandelion&rdcnt=1


----------



## Milky

Right 2 things,

Just trained shoulders and traps, shoulder still niggling but no where near where it was. Had a good session, feeling very pumped and very sweaty.

Secondly got my HCG today and somewhat confused.

I have 2 vials, one with water one with crystals. They are 5000iu's. Hacks has suggested 1000 iu's EOD so HELP !!!


----------



## expletive

put 2.5ml water in the vial

The water should dissolve the crystals.

it will then mean that for every 0.5ml youll have 1000iu


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Do l buy this in tablet form etc mate ?


Sure, or even in tea.



Milky said:


> Right 2 things,
> 
> Just trained shoulders and traps, shoulder still niggling but no where near where it was. Had a good session, feeling very pumped and very sweaty.
> 
> Secondly got my HCG today and somewhat confused.
> 
> I have 2 vials, one with water one with crystals. They are 5000iu's. Hacks has suggested 1000 iu's EOD so HELP !!!


You can make it easy on you.

Take 1ml water (bacteriostatic water preferred) add it to the powder then draw up 200 on the slin pin, and do that to 5 pins, drop them in the fridge.

You can go as high as 2500iu EOD for 4 days.

That would be easier, 1ml water, then draw half ml and put that in two pins, shoot one, drop the other in the fridge.


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Sure, or even in tea.
> 
> You can make it easy on you.
> 
> Take 1ml water (bacteriostatic water preferred) add it to the powder then draw up 200 on the slin pin, and do that to 5 pins, drop them in the fridge.
> 
> You can go as high as 2500iu EOD for 4 days.
> 
> That would be easier, 1ml water, then draw half ml and put that in two pins, shoot one, drop the other in the fridge.


I am led to believe its sterile water mate not BAC, what does this change ?


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> I am led to believe its sterile water mate not BAC, what does this change ?


Not for the limited time you will need it for, dont forget to fridge it after you reconstitute it.


----------



## gym rat

great to see you back at it matey


----------



## Milky

Dont feel half as tired or lethargic today. May be the hcg kicking in.


----------



## Guest

Might be your balls firing up mate! Best of luck with it


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Dont feel half as tired or lethargic today. May be the hcg kicking in.


Soon you should feel the effects of libido.


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight, been looking at a car and TBH totally knackered and aching from head to toe.

Feeling pretty good to be back into it and fingers crossed this PCT will help a lot.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> No gym tonight, been looking at a car and TBH totally knackered and aching from head to toe.
> 
> Feeling pretty good to be back into it and fingers crossed this PCT will help a lot.


Hopefully get you sorted Milky 

What you been looking at.....


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Hopefully get you sorted Milky
> 
> What you been looking at.....


A Mondeo mate, bought it, TDCI Ghia in black, very nice, lots of toys.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> A Mondeo mate, bought it, TDCI Ghia in black, very nice, lots of toys.


Perks of a Ghia, my dads got one of them, bloody green though! Daft Cvnt him lol


----------



## flinty90

good choice mate, worth getting it chipped mate , makes it a lot nippier and fuel economy goes up nicely !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> good choice mate, worth getting it chipped mate , makes it a lot nippier and fuel economy goes up nicely !!!


Its a 130 bhp mate, thatds enough for me.


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> Its a 130 bhp mate, thatds enough for me.


Nice car mate. NO ****. lol


----------



## bennyrock

lol. How do mate? when u gonna get some progress pics up on here???


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> lol. How do mate? when u gonna get some progress pics up on here???


When l get back into it mate for a few weeks, had a bit of a rough time of it as noted with injuries, diseases etc so its gone a bit pear shaped recently.


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> When l get back into it mate for a few weeks, had a bit of a rough time of it as noted with injuries, diseases etc so its gone a bit pear shaped recently.


Gutted for you bud.


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Gutted for you bud.


Coming out the other side now mate, had shingles, a bad shoulder and work has been hell'ish !

Just been advised on a good PCT course, had no libido and no desire to train, this l hope will be the helping hand l need.


----------



## flinty90

you got any pics of car mate o i call BS lol X


----------



## Milky

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/56-FORD-MONDEO-GHIA-TDCI-130-bhp-6-speed-deposit-taken-deposit-taken-/270841403037?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3f0f67d69d

This is it, check out his other motors !!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/56-FORD-MONDEO-GHIA-TDCI-130-bhp-6-speed-deposit-taken-deposit-taken-/270841403037?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3f0f67d69d
> 
> This is it, check out his other motors !!


A lot of car for the money mate, did you haggle him down?


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> A lot of car for the money mate, did you haggle him down?


Got a years tax off him mate, not one for being mithered if l want something. If l think its VFM then l am fine with it.


----------



## steviethe spark

Likeing the 60 mpg mate wish mine did that ,only get bout 15 -20 mpg, nice car though.**** luck with it.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Got a years tax off him mate, not one for being mithered if l want something. If l think its VFM then l am fine with it.


Better than a kick in the teeth then 

Looks a sound buy mate, enjoy it.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/56-FORD-MONDEO-GHIA-TDCI-130-bhp-6-speed-deposit-taken-deposit-taken-/270841403037?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3f0f67d69d
> 
> This is it, check out his other motors !!


well i want a picture of you slormed all over bonnet with your nut sack covering the first 2 letters of the reg number haha !!!


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Better than a kick in the teeth then
> 
> Looks a sound buy mate, enjoy it.


Cheers mate,

Just have to get rid of her car now.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> well i want a picture of you slormed all over bonnet with your nut sack covering the first 2 letters of the reg number haha !!!


You should see the Ferrari mate !


----------



## Guest

Nice motor m8y, hows the training and shoulder going? Really should have a read up


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Nice motor m8y, hows the training and shoulder going? Really should have a read up


Shoulder still twinging mate but battling thro it, training is on the up, enjoying it more each session.


----------



## Milky

Just been stood up by some tw*t buying the wifes car so no gym now !

Got weekend off so having it Sat and Sun, arms and legs, cant bloody wait !!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just been stood up by some tw*t buying the wifes car so no gym now !
> 
> Got weekend off so having it Sat and Sun, arms and legs, cant bloody wait !!


What a cóck !!

Have a good weekend at the gym then mate, how you feeling, HCG doing anything for you?

I did arms today and have legs with Flinty tomorrow :lol:


----------



## expletive

Hows the plums big fella!


----------



## Replicator

Yo Milky hows it going ...................sorry mate but im not sure about that new avi o yours..................please tell me thats NOT they big white pants your wearing


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Hows the plums big fella!


Redundant mate, ah well not the right time of month anyway.


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Yo Milky hows it going ...................sorry mate but im not sure about that new avi o yours..................please tell me thats NOT they big white pants your wearing


They are my MC Hammer strides brother, go skinny at the knees.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> They are my MC Hammer strides brother, go skinny at the knees.


LOL fvck off , I dont believe ye :lol:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> LOL fvck off , I dont believe ye :lol:


You will notice the complete lackof an ar*e in that picture !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> You will notice the complete lackof an ar*e in that picture !


Well, forgive me for not really noticing LOL............................but go post in the so called straight thread and im sure you will get plenty of responses in there LOL


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Redundant mate, ah well not the right time of month anyway.


Tis gonna take a while on the HGC anyway brother so i wouldn't worry too much. Nice back/shoulders and tri's in the new avi dude.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Tis gonna take a while on the HGC anyway brother so i wouldn't worry too much. Nice back/shoulders and tri's in the new avi dude.


Cheers mate, really got the desire back, l have a lot to prove to myself.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Cheers mate, really got the desire back, l have a lot to prove to myself.


You've got fcuk all to prove to yourself or anyone else fella.


----------



## Guest

LunaticSamurai said:


> You've got fcuk all to prove to yourself or anyone else fella.
> 
> View attachment 67660


Quality pic !!


----------



## Milky

No words needed.


----------



## Milky

Did a bit of a leg blast at my old gym today, nice to speak to some old aquaintances and friends.

Again didnt go mad but did enough to feel like l cant stand up.

Picked up the motor this morning as well so happy days.


----------



## Milky

Up bright and breazy, had my BB'ing brekky again, looking forward to giving the arms some pain later.

Feeling very bloated again so going semi keto again as from today.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Up bright and breazy, had my BB'ing brekky again, looking forward to giving the arms some pain later.
> 
> Feeling very bloated again so going semi keto again as from today.


What did you have??!!

Have a good blast on the arms buddy!


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> What did you have??!!
> 
> Have a good blast on the arms buddy!


 4 weetabix with skimmed milk

3 scrambled eggs

Glass of fresh OJ

Coffee

and a banana.

Will eat very little carbs now thro the day, felt great when doing this a couple of months ago so going for it again.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> 4 weetabix with skimmed milk
> 
> 3 scrambled eggs
> 
> Glass of fresh OJ
> 
> Coffee
> 
> and a banana.
> 
> Will eat very little carbs now thro the day, felt great when doing this a couple of months ago so going for it again.


Nice way to start the day, Sunday is bacon day for me lol.

Still following the King,Queen peasant rule.....?


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Nice way to start the day, Sunday is bacon day for me lol.
> 
> Still following the King,Queen peasant rule.....?


Yeah thats what l am going for mate. Ut really worked for me, felt a lot leaner, less bloated and less lethargic and the little carbs l did take seemed to suffice TBH.

Wife has just groomed me from all my body hair so shower time.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah thats what l am going for mate. Ut really worked for me, felt a lot leaner, less bloated and less lethargic and the little carbs l did take seemed to suffice TBH.
> 
> Wife has just groomed me from all my body hair so shower time.


I try a similar thing, but usually goes King, peasant, king lol!

Did she whip the veet out


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> I try a similar thing, but usually goes King, peasant, king lol!
> 
> Did she whip the veet out


No fu*k that mate, it was the clippers.

I ate well in the evenings, just no carbs, mince and broccoli, chicken and broccoli, steak etc.... never went hungry.


----------



## Replicator

like this Avi Milky, ye look pretty big in this one :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> like this Avi Milky, ye look pretty big in this one :thumb:


Its about 4 months old that one mate, will be back there soon hopefully.

Last month or so have been hard with work, injury and disease. Amazing how quickly you lose what took so much hard work to acheive.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Its about 4 months old that one mate, will be back there soon hopefully.
> 
> Last month or so have been hard with work, injury and disease. Amazing how quickly you lose what took so much hard work to acheive.


Its your arms in this one ....look huge.

Yea Ive been keeping up with you ..you haven't had a good month at all......

don't loose sight of the fact that once you've been there it wont take that long to get back there..................when you get a chance to that is.

Hope this next month works out a LOT better than the last for ye mate


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Its your arms in this one ....look huge.
> 
> Yea Ive been keeping up with you ..you haven't had a good month at all......
> 
> don't loose sight of the fact that once you've been there it wont take that long to get back there..................when you get a chance to that is.
> 
> Hope this next month works out a LOT better than the last for ye mate


Feeling good again mate, very good in fact, think the PCT Hacks suggested has helped a lot too TBH.


----------



## hackskii

Just checking in.

Old man natty flyby.


----------



## Milky

Not long since got in, managed to sneak some cardio in so not too bad.


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> Not long since got in, managed to sneak some cardio in so not too bad.


im gonna start cardio soon, never done it but need to shift a bit of my mid section.....


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight. Not working tomorow so thought to hell with it, why rush round tonight when l can do it nice and easy tomorow.

Gonna buy the wife a bike tomorow so she can come riding with me. Be a nice surprice when she gets home, she does want one BTW l am not being horrible and lets face it whilst she out on a bike she aint shopping.

Got one or two things to think about training wise, size or fitness, cut or try to keep growing.

really want to show some defintion and TBH trying to gain size and cut is damn near impossible with my job and the hours l work so having a long hard think.

NOT negative tho, far from it, feeling better than l have in a long time.


----------



## MRSTRONG

you wont cut over xmas m8 think of all that xmas dinner mmmm

get bulked right up til jan then do a slow cut ?


----------



## Milky

ewen said:


> you wont cut over xmas m8 think of all that xmas dinner mmmm
> 
> get bulked right up til jan then do a slow cut ?


VERY good point there mate, hadnt even crossed my mind that TBH.

Funny l usually feel more fired up after christmas as well for some reason..

May just try and lower the cals till christmas, hopefully give me a starting point for the new yr.

My eating has been attrocious of late if l am really honest.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> VERY good point there mate, hadnt even crossed my mind that TBH.
> 
> Funny l usually feel more fired up after christmas as well for some reason..
> 
> May just try and lower the cals till christmas, hopefully give me a starting point for the new yr.
> 
> My eating has been attrocious of late if l am really honest.


yeah mines hit and miss , i get a good routine when at work then weekends its out the window add in a couple needed days off and a cold and things just fail .

you do much weighted ab work ?


----------



## Milky

ewen said:


> yeah mines hit and miss , i get a good routine when at work then weekends its out the window add in a couple needed days off and a cold and things just fail .
> 
> you do much weighted ab work ?


Not really mate, dont want the abs to make me look fatter than l feel already.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> Not really mate, dont want the abs to make me look fatter than l feel already.


i started doing weighted ab work and my top 2 popped out so i dont need to cut just keep bulking and get bigger abs lol


----------



## Tommy10

whatever u choose to do make it doable, dont set yourelf up to fail.....look at ur work schedule and set a realistic training plan.......


----------



## gym rat

Agree with tom. Imo if i was u id keep building the muscle pal. It will look more inpressive on your next hol obviously after a cut. Im sorry my cycle is ending as xmas is the perfect time to b throwing the food down along with the meds. All the best with what you decide buddy


----------



## Milky

DAY OFF !!

My god its great getting an un expected day off. Do a bit of running around, train, eat right..... cant beat it !


----------



## JM

Milky said:


> DAY OFF !!
> 
> My god its great getting an un expected day off. Do a bit of running around, train, eat right..... cant beat it !


Enjoy the day off mate


----------



## gym rat

Lucky sod. Make the most of it pal


----------



## Milky

Did a good leg session today. Went heavy ish and mixed it up a bit.

Really enjoyed it, may even go back tonight for more.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Did a good leg session today. Went heavy ish and mixed it up a bit.
> 
> Really enjoyed it, may even go back tonight for more.


That's the spirit 

Good work Milky!

Did you get some squats in.....


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> That's the spirit
> 
> Good work Milky!
> 
> Did you get some squats in.....


No mate, given up on them, cant do them, cant stand them in fact hate them so just going heavy on the leg presses.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> No mate, given up on them, cant do them, cant stand them in fact hate them so just going heavy on the leg presses.


Knees....?!

Well at least you do legs, some tools don't touch them


----------



## Breda

Milky:2619109 said:


> No mate, given up on them, cant do them, cant stand them in fact hate them so just going heavy on the leg presses.


Same here mate, I detest squatting haven't done any for a month... Thinking about packing them in a sticking to the leg press so I can lie back and still go heavy.

It's all down to laziness but I don't care


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Knees....?!
> 
> Well at least you do legs, some tools don't touch them


Just the whole thing mate, the bar across my neck, the fact l struggle with my shoulder to get my arms back far enought to hold the bar etc.....

I just have to accept there not for me.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just the whole thing mate, the bar across my neck, the fact l struggle with my shoulder to get my arms back far enought to hold the bar etc.....
> 
> I just have to accept there not for me.


Say no more then.


----------



## xpower

No need for squats so long as you work them quads some way or another.

Have you tried a hack squat machine milky?

would go well with leg press


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> No need for squats so long as you work them quads some way or another.
> 
> Have you tried a hack squat machine milky?
> 
> would go well with leg press


Yeah always part of my routine mate,

Leg presses Incline

hack squats

leg extentions

reverse leg curls

seated leg presses

calf raises

finished with one leg extentions.

Hate the hack squat machine with a passion but l know it works.


----------



## DiggyV

I'm with you on this mate, hacks and presses. I used to squat and front squat all the time first time around, but never liked them. as long as I can't walk when I have finished, who cares if I dont squat - certainly not me.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> I'm with you on this mate, hacks and presses. I used to squat and front squat all the time first time around, but never liked them. as long as I can't walk when I have finished, who cares if I dont squat - certainly not me.


A friend of mine and ex Mr Britain 3 times never did sqauts mate, somehow l tend not to question him, after all he is the one who has been on the front of magazines etc not me !


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> A friend of mine and ex Mr Britain 3 times never did sqauts mate, somehow l tend not to question him, after all he is the one who has been on the front of magazines etc not me !


A chap named Yates followed a similar route squat wise too


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> A chap named Yates followed a similar route squat wise too


I never knew that mate, nice one.


----------



## retro-mental

Would love to have a go on the leg press. My legs need some size to them and working at home and having a dodgy back is a sh1t combo for that !!!!


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> I never knew that mate, nice one.


http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0KFY/is_5_23/ai_n14706831/



> DORIAN YATES
> 
> As a winner of six Mr. Olympia titles (1992-1997), Dorian Yates set a new standard for overall size and density in the mid-'90s. From the top of his vastus lateralis to the bottom of his soleus, his legs were thick from every angle. Yates believed in high-intensity training, exhausting his muscles by putting maximum effort into a few focused sets.
> 
> SQUAT OR NOT?
> 
> "Some people's joints articulate in a manner that allows them to benefit
> 
> greatly from squats; others may not benefit at all. If you're not too
> 
> tall and have short limbs, it may be the best exercise for you, but if
> 
> you're tall with long legs, it might be both ineffective and dangerous.
> 
> I was stubbornly faithful to squats for years until I finally realized
> 
> they were not well-suited for my body structure. After I switched to
> 
> more muscle-intensive movements, my gains in leg size were astounding."
> 
> --Dorian Yates
> 
> DORIAN YATES' LEG ROUTINE
> 
> EXERCISE SETS REPS
> 
> Leg extensions 2* 10-12
> 
> 1 10-12
> 
> Leg presses 2* 10-12
> 
> 1 10-12
> 
> Hack squats 1* 10-12
> 
> 1 10-12
> 
> Lying leg curls 1* 10-12
> 
> 1 10-12
> 
> Stiff-leg deadlifts 1 8-10
> 
> Standing leg curls 1 8-10
> 
> Standing calf raises 1* 10-12
> 
> 1 10-12
> 
> Seated calf raises 1 10-12
> 
> * Warm-up sets


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0KFY/is_5_23/ai_n14706831/


Not a million miles from my routine ironically.


----------



## xpower

Very similar.

It's a winner


----------



## Milky

retro-mental said:


> Would love to have a go on the leg press. My legs need some size to them and working at home and having a dodgy back is a sh1t combo for that !!!!


I tried and l tried mate but there just not for me. Deads yep not a problem but squats no chance.


----------



## Guest

Started a debate on your thread, well.... Only me doing squats :lol:

Soz Milky


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Started a debate on your thread, well.... Only me doing squats :lol:
> 
> Soz Milky


Nothing to apologise for mate, l have learnt something new and found out l am not far off Yates own routine so pretty pleased about that TBH.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Nothing to apologise for mate, l have learnt something new and found out l am not far off Yates own routine so pretty pleased about that TBH.


That is interesting about Dorian, can't be doing much wrong with a similar routine to one of the greats !!


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> That is interesting about Dorian, can't be doing much wrong with a similar routine to one of the greats !!


Yeah, TBH never been a real fan of Yates, admire him greatly for his acheivements but something about his physique never appeald to me. NO doubting the man knew his stuff tho !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah, TBH never been a real fan of Yates, admire him greatly for his acheivements but something about his physique never appeald to me. NO doubting the man knew his stuff tho !


Yes he certainly does doesn't he! Blood and guts is a good watch if you ever get chance


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Hate the hack


What?


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> What?


Awww man you know its not you, your one of my best mates on here !!!


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Awww man you know its not you, your one of my best mates on here !!!


I know, I am just bored at work:lol:


----------



## Another Excuse

this is interesting i always find the bar really hurts the top bit of my neck my bone bit there seems to stick out a bit more than others, I was always under the impression that leg press was inferior to squats. I enjoy leg press i can go ( for me) heavy with leg press, squats i dont, the bar hurts the top of my neck and i just dont enjoy them... may have to try a month of leg presses and lighter front squats. cheers


----------



## Tommy10

New routine for me G , gonna add in running at the end of each session, this morning I did chest , tris then 15 min run on level 10.... I really liked it but I did get a sweat on !!


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I tried and l tried mate but there just not for me. Deads yep not a problem but squats no chance.


THis is a bit odd, but an article on squats vs leg press cropped up today on one of the nutrition/exercise lists I am on.

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/squat-versus-leg-press-for-big-legs.html


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> THis is a bit odd, but an article on squats vs leg press cropped up today on one of the nutrition/exercise lists I am on.
> 
> http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/squat-versus-leg-press-for-big-legs.html


Is this you Diggy 










Good find mate


----------



## DiggyV

R0B said:


> Is this you Diggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good find mate


That is a scary way to train your legs mate!


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> That is a scary way to train your legs mate!


LOL, just a bit! Surely it fell off when his legs got to the top 

Nutter!


----------



## Milky

Tommy10 said:


> New routine for me G , gonna add in running at the end of each session, this morning I did chest , tris then 15 min run on level 10.... I really liked it but I did get a sweat on !!


Wish l could run mate, knees and shins are goosed.

You will be like Bruce Lee soon !


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight, been up since 4 am, just got in and shattered TBH.

Legs still killing me from yesterday which as you all know pleases me no end.


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Is this you Diggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good find mate


 a lot of old school BB used to do this for legs. and zack kahn does this still at the minute, but on a smith machine so that it cant move back and forth !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> a lot of old school BB used to do this for legs. and zack kahn does this still at the minute, but on a smith machine so that it cant move back and forth !!!


I am panicking just looking at the pic mate !


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> No gym tonight, been up since 4 am, just got in and shattered TBH.
> 
> Legs still killing me from yesterday which as you all know pleases me no end.


get some rest mate, you're not gonna get to be the biggest mother****er by not resting... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> No gym tonight, been up since 4 am, just got in and shattered TBH.
> 
> Legs still killing me from yesterday which as you all know pleases me no end.


ive been up since 5am......gym then work.....just sayin :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I am panicking just looking at the pic mate !


yes i certainly wouldnt be doing that in a hurry mate lol !!!!


----------



## Milky

Tommy10 said:


> ive been up since 5am......gym then work.....just sayin :whistling:


But you are mental and have far to much energy mate.

I was in my truck for 4.45 am mate and not had a min all day. Must be honest tho feeling the urge a bit now.


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> But you are mental and have far to much energy mate.
> 
> I was in my truck for 4.45 am mate and not had a min all day. Must be honest tho feeling the urge a bit now.


lol....think im mental...walked past H&M at 540am this morning, big queue to buy the versace range that launched today :wacko:

thing is i just love mornings, theres something great about walking through the city at 530am, then its the same crowd of about 10 guys

that all train early, so its quite social too, im out there by 7ish, home in 15mins, cook breakie, take food out of slow cooker, eat breakie, pack meals,tidy flat and out the door by 845.......work at 9 , home about 630 and have every night free :clap:


----------



## Tommy10

^^^^ reading that back......im a fukin legend :laugh:


----------



## Milky

Tommy10 said:


> ^^^^ reading that back......im a fukin legend :laugh:


Send me a bottle of your energy mate.... your right you are a legend !!


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> Send me a bottle of your energy mate.... your right you are a legend !!


my drive wakes me up G....i wanna be succesfull every day.....i get this nervous energy in my stomach like butterflies, makes me get out of bed,

im crazy about sales numbers and results....bounce in to work everymorning to win :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice to read some obviously serious and experienced trainers not banging on about how squats are the be all and end all of training legs. I do them but dislike them for various reasons. Legs tomorrow morning so going to see what damage I can do with leg press, hack squat machine and Romanians.

Love popping into this journal always learn something.


----------



## expletive

I'm another no squatter, due to my bum knee.

Sometimes do them on Smith machine but get better results from Hack squats, leg press and DB lunges


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> I'm another no squatter, due to my bum knee.
> 
> Sometimes do them on Smith machine but get better results from Hack squats, leg press and DB lunges


A bum on your knee!? Yep that would make squatting tough, be hard not to sh1t yourself I'd imagine?


----------



## Tommy10

Ginger Ben said:


> A bum on your knee!? Yep that would make squatting tough, be hard not to sh1t yourself I'd imagine?


 :clap: :clap:

ps..time U changed yer knickers :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Morning G , decided to drop the running and go for fast walking on an incline, better for fat burning I'm told, trying to drop 5% in a month ... Off to do back then try it after


----------



## Milky

Just got in, heading for gym son, chest tonight.

Really up for it ad well, hoping to go heavy !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just got in, heading for gym son, chest tonight.
> 
> Really up for it ad well, hoping to go heavy !


Have a good one Milky !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just got in, heading for gym son, chest tonight.
> 
> Really up for it ad well, hoping to go heavy !


yeah baby ... go heavy or go home mate lol X

enjoy brother !!!


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> Just got in, heading for gym son, chest tonight.
> 
> Really up for it ad well, hoping to go heavy !


Smash the granny oot they jugs !


----------



## Milky

Good workout...

flat bench warm up

bench

incline bench

decline bench

cable fyies

machine chest press

machine flyes

finish with failure on smith machine

Avoiding DB's just for the mo to give the shoulder a chance.

REALLY enjoyed it, took my time to warm up and then tore right into it, glad l went !

:thumb:


----------



## hackskii

How many sets each?


----------



## Guest

Plenty going off there mate!!

Looks like you enjoyed it too


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> How many sets each?


3 sets of each mate.

Not going mad still, next week l reckon will be the start of the comeback.


----------



## Milky

Feeling pretty good today.

Hopefully get home in time to train.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Feeling pretty good today.
> 
> Hopefully get home in time to train.


Have a good day mate


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Feeling pretty good today.
> 
> Hopefully get home in time to train.


Put your foot down then buddy  .

Out of intrest what licences do you hold? I want to get into driving but i have 5 years left before i can, dr10 (idiot) from 5 yrs ago. I fancy some type of hgv longhaul type job, out on the road nobody breathing down your neck sounds ideal to me!


----------



## Tassotti

willsy that dr10 stays on the license for 11 years mate


----------



## gym rat

ahhh finally good news in this journal... you have had some time of it matey with certain things getting in the way. If i was you id re read the start of your journal, the motivation and fire you had was nothing short of inspiring and im sure im not alone in thinking that. goodluck big man


----------



## Milky

willsy said:


> Put your foot down then buddy  .
> 
> Out of intrest what licences do you hold? I want to get into driving but i have 5 years left before i can, dr10 (idiot) from 5 yrs ago. I fancy some type of hgv longhaul type job, out on the road nobody breathing down your neck sounds ideal to me!


I have my class 1 mate but l also have tickets to drive, grabs, pavers, planers, rollers, bobcats and practically everything they put in fromt of me..


----------



## Milky

gym rat said:


> ahhh finally good news in this journal... you have had some time of it matey with certain things getting in the way. If i was you id re read the start of your journal, the motivation and fire you had was nothing short of inspiring and im sure im not alone in thinking that. goodluck big man


Cheers mate,

I am getting there again thankfully. Really think the weather has a negative affect on me mentally and l need time to adjust.


----------



## Milky

Not long since got in,

Can still feel the odd twinge in my legs which pleases me no end. Chest is tight and l felt " big " today for some reason.

Here is the odd thing tho may be someone can help me. Now and again l feel like l have 10 gallons of water slooshing about in my lower intestine, which is a horrible feeling TBH.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Not long since got in,
> 
> Can still feel the odd twinge in my legs which pleases me no end. Chest is tight and l felt " big " today for some reason.
> 
> Here is the odd thing tho may be someone can help me. Now and again l feel like l have 10 gallons of water slooshing about in my lower intestine, which is a horrible feeling TBH.


go for a p1ss mate hahaha


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> go for a p1ss mate hahaha


I have been doing a LOT....

Weird tho it really is.


----------



## bennyrock

How's the health mate???? u back in yet?? ps check out my Silver ness. NO ****. lol


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> How's the health mate???? u back in yet?? ps check out my Silver ness. NO ****. lol


Getting there mate, feeling better by the day, had a few good workouts of late so buzzing with getting the feeling of pain back.


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> Getting there mate, feeling better by the day, had a few good workouts of late so buzzing with getting the feeling of pain back.


wont be long b4 your as big and strong as me then!!! ha ha ha


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> wont be long b4 your as big and strong as me then!!! ha ha ha


Hope so mate.


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> Hope so mate.


it wont happen over night but with time,diet and will it can happen!!!!! just belive in yourself. ha ha ha


----------



## flinty90

to be fair milky with the sh1t you have been going through the last couple of months, the fact that your back training at all is good going, you will be fine mate just hope you manage to keep it up pal !!!


----------



## bennyrock

Yea on a serious note glad ur back in or getting there dude. :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> to be fair milky with the sh1t you have been going through the last couple of months, the fact that your back training at all is good going, you will be fine mate just hope you manage to keep it up pal !!!


Everyone keeps telling me how lucky l was that the shingles didnt take hold and cripple me.

The shoulder is just getting worse the older l get but hey ho mate.


----------



## Mingster

There come a point, bro, when you have to accept that some things won't heal up and you've got to find ways to work round them. It's took me ages to accept this and I'm still not totally there yet. But it can be done and I'm determined that I can not only be as good as before, but better in some ways as well. Injuries or training limitations aren't dead ends bro, they are road closed signes that you have to detour round to get to your destination that's all.

Not saying this is you yet, Milky, but one day it will and I hope you won't waste as much time in denial as I have  .


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> There come a point, bro, when you have to accept that some things won't heal up and you've got to find ways to work round them. It's took me ages to accept this and I'm still not totally there yet. But it can be done and I'm determined that I can not only be as good as before, but better in some ways as well. Injuries or training limitations aren't dead ends bro, they are road closed signes that you have to detour round to get to your destination that's all.
> 
> Not saying this is you yet, Milky, but one day it will and I hope you won't waste as much time in denial as I have  .


This is partly why l am leaving the DB's out at the moment mate. I am hoping it will give my shoulder a bit of a break.


----------



## Milky

Just got in from work, really need to try and sort some weights out for home.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just got in from work, really need to try and sort some weights out for home.


I love having all my stuff to train at home ........the convenience of it is second to none

nobody to annoy you,....play the music you want all the time , no waiting for weights, only you sweating on the bench, private shower in the next room ..yea cant beat it


----------



## pumphead

Replicator said:


> I love having all my stuff to train at home ........the convenience of it is second to none
> 
> nobody to annoy you,....play the music you want all the time , no waiting for weights, only you sweating on the bench, private shower in the next room ..yea cant beat it


X2 mate.


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> I love having all my stuff to train at home ........the convenience of it is second to none
> 
> nobody to annoy you,....play the music you want all the time , no waiting for weights, only you sweating on the bench, private shower in the next room ..yea cant beat it


And you can look in the mirror as much as you like....  .


----------



## Milky

PCT update..

Following the course suggested by Hacksi.

I am feeling a lot better in myself, more interested, less lethargic and certainly more positive.

Libido hasnt kicked in yet, hoping it does soon tho, wife is getting worried.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> PCT update..
> 
> Following the course suggested by Hacksi.
> 
> I am feeling a lot better in myself, more interested, less lethargic and certainly more positive.
> 
> Libido hasnt kicked in yet, hoping it does soon tho, wife is getting worried.


use your fist mate X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> use your fist mate X


I cant hit her, she's family mate.


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> I cant hit her, she's family mate.


Sister or cousin????


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Sister or cousin????


HEY !!

It may be true of a few people round this area but l for one never actually married one of my family. I dated a few but they dumped me.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> HEY !!
> 
> It may be true of a few people round this area but l for one never actually married one of my family. I dated a few but they dumped me.


PMSL!

I ended up marrying the daughter of my sisters ,sister in-laws mum!


----------



## Replicator

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> I ended up marrying the daughter of my sisters ,sister in-laws mum!


bwahahaahaahaahaahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahaah phnar phnar :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> I ended up marrying the daughter of my sisters ,sister in-laws mum!


Took me ages to work that one out....Man I'm slow....


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> Took me ages to work that one out....Man I'm slow....


Some will struggle 

Glad you got it mate.


----------



## Milky

Not long got in, having mince and cabbage for tea then chill out.

Today really not gone right for some reason, should have been home for half 5 but hey ho..


----------



## Glassback

Jesus. Christ, the shingles? How are you now? Great to see you back training!!


----------



## Milky

Glassback said:


> Jesus. Christ, the shingles? How are you now? Great to see you back training!!


Good mate, just work getting in the way at the moment...


----------



## Glassback

You've not had it easy mate, just reading through the journal. Such a nice guy but hey your big and tough enough to crack on through anything brother.


----------



## Milky

Glassback said:


> You've not had it easy mate, just reading through the journal. Such a nice guy but hey your big and tough enough to crack on through anything brother.


Mate there are people far worse off than me with a dicky shoulder and a few spots.....

Onwards and upwards like yourself !

:thumb:


----------



## Milky

Home form work 6.15 in the gym for 6.30.

Did something a bit different today, did my usual routine but only went light, then my new training partner turned up ( bell end boy or BEB as he will now be known) and l went round again at full weight.

REALLY enjoyed it REALLY got back into it.. BEB even commented that l was keen as fu*k and goiung for it.

Actually cant wait to get back there tomorow.

Trained back BTW..


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Home form work 6.15 in the gym for 6.30.
> 
> Did something a bit different today, did my usual routine but only went light, then my new training partner turned up ( bell end boy or BEB as he will now be known) and l went round again at full weight.
> 
> REALLY enjoyed it REALLY got back into it.. BEB even commented that l was keen as fu*k and goiung for it.
> 
> Actually cant wait to get back there tomorow.
> 
> Trained back BTW..


I bet that felt good mate! Glad you managed to get home at a decent time and get a session in. :thumb:


----------



## expletive

Welcome back to the Milky of Old!


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Welcome back to the Milky of Old!


Cheers mate, been really good tonight diet wise too.

No crap eaten only mince and veg post workout, sat here planning meals and training sessions.

Looking round the gym today thinkg " yeah fu*kers I AM BACK ! "


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> Home form work 6.15 in the gym for 6.30.
> 
> Did something a bit different today, did my usual routine but only went light, then my new training partner turned up ( bell end boy or BEB as he will now be known) and l went round again at full weight.
> 
> REALLY enjoyed it REALLY got back into it.. BEB even commented that l was keen as fu*k and goiung for it.
> 
> Actually cant wait to get back there tomorow.
> 
> Trained back BTW..


Sounds great !


----------



## Milky

Home early,

Good shoulder workout looming, cant wait.


----------



## Tassotti

Milky said:


> Home early,
> 
> Good shoulder workout looming, cant wait.


Don't go mad on that shoulder fella


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Don't go mad on that shoulder fella


I am hoping it will hold out mate and if not there are plenty of pain killers in the cupboard....


----------



## retro-mental

R0B said:


> Is this you Diggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good find mate


Have always thought of doing that in the rack !!!!


----------



## retro-mental

Milky said:


> I am hoping it will hold out mate and if not there are plenty of pain killers in the cupboard....


milky i had a few shoulder issues 3-4 weeeks back. nothing major but niggles that could develope. the sort that dont stop you working out but your should to rest it anyway i worked through and it kept getting a bit worse then i got the missus to do some deep tissue massaging on the shoulder and next day i felt nothing. At the time she was doing it it killed

Maybe a bit before and after your workout could help unless its RC which is harder to get to !!


----------



## Milky

retro-mental said:


> milky i had a few shoulder issues 3-4 weeeks back. nothing major but niggles that could develope. the sort that dont stop you working out but your should to rest it anyway i worked through and it kept getting a bit worse then i got the missus to do some deep tissue massaging on the shoulder and next day i felt nothing. At the time she was doing it it killed
> 
> Maybe a bit before and after your workout could help unless its RC which is harder to get to !!


Mate this has gone on for yrs.

Just dealing with it now. Got my head on and not letting anything get in the way, not even if my arm falls off !


----------



## retro-mental

Milky said:


> Mate this has gone on for yrs.
> 
> Just dealing with it now. Got my head on and not letting anything get in the way, not even if my arm falls off !


Yeah i know its a reaccuring thing, sometimes you gotta do your best to ease it rather than cure it. I bet it does your head in though just the thought. I have the same with my back, always in my mind like you said you just gotta go for it sometimes


----------



## Milky

retro-mental said:


> Yeah i know its a reaccuring thing, sometimes you gotta do your best to ease it rather than cure it. I bet it does your head in though just the thought. I have the same with my back, always in my mind like you said you just gotta go for it sometimes


I have been leaving the DB's alone mate to see if that helps, and TBH it does seem to have taken away some of the pain.


----------



## retro-mental

Milky said:


> I have been leaving the DB's alone mate to see if that helps, and TBH it does seem to have taken away some of the pain.


its mad coz your shoulder routine is good, its a killer !!!! but sometimes you find substitutes that work as good if not better


----------



## Milky

Right did shoulders, same crack as last night, the usual routine on light / medium weight the around again on the heavier stuff.

Could only manage 10 kgs tho on side raises with the shoulder, not a good movement for me ATM.

Here's the scoop tho...

15 MINS ON THE STAIR CLIMBER !!

LEVEL 10 FAT BURNER !!

I know its not much but its a start and l loved it !


----------



## xpower

Shoulder issues are a fecxker once they occur

Fecked my left last year.

still gives me probs now,couldn't OHP for a good while.

NPP helped the most for me

Hasn't deteriorated since cessation of NPP either

Still not perfect,but usable now


----------



## Guest

Just take it easy on the shoulder m8, any pain stop! dont drown it out with pain killers.

It will heal in its own time, I know its a killer as you feel your not giving it 100% but its worth letting it heal m8. I was bad with my RC last year, just kept pushing and pushing till it finally gave in totally, agony m8! couldnt eat, sleep or wipe my ar5e never again!

I found doing them rotator cuff exercises worked wonders m8, 10 mins every 2nd day nice and light controlled and it strengthened it right up.

Good to see your back at it tho pal.


----------



## Milky

Dave:2637609 said:


> Just take it easy on the shoulder m8, any pain stop! dont drown it out with pain killers.
> 
> It will heal in its own time, I know its a killer as you feel your not giving it 100% but its worth letting it heal m8. I was bad with my RC last year, just kept pushing and pushing till it finally gave in totally, agony m8! couldnt eat, sleep or wipe my ar5e never again!
> 
> I found doing them rotator cuff exercises worked wonders m8, 10 mins every 2nd day nice and light controlled and it strengthened it right up.
> 
> Good to see your back at it tho pal.


Cheers mate.

Laying off heavy DB's for now. Really getting my groove back and its hard to hold back when your in the zone.


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight.

Decided to take my darling wife out for tea and had a very very nice rib eye steak..

Upper body feels like l have been in a train crash, love it !!


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> No gym tonight.
> 
> Decided to take my darling wife out for tea and had a very very nice rib eye steak..
> 
> Upper body feels like l have been in a train crash, love it !!


Nice work mate, rib eye is the best tasting steak you can get, its the one a chef will order when they go out. 

Also you're sounding a lot more upbeat now as well, its good to see! You back smashing it tomorrow?


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Nice work mate, rib eye is the best tasting steak you can get, its the one a chef will order when they go out.
> 
> Also you're sounding a lot more upbeat now as well, its good to see! You back smashing it tomorrow?


Sure am brother.

Legs tomorow then fasted cardio Sat and Sun morning with an arm session thrown in somewhere as well.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Sure am brother.
> 
> Legs tomorow then fasted cardio Sat and Sun morning with an arm session thrown in somewhere as well.


I'm back for another cardio session tonight, then I have my rotating day tomorrow (either Legs, core or arms on a 3 week cycle) and its looking like arms, although I may ditch it for legs, but will see how I feel.


----------



## Mingster

Rib eye for me too, Milky. Nice to see you treating that wonderful wife of yours. Will be taking my lovely lady out this coming week to give her a break from feeding me lol. Keep up the comeback, mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Rib eye for me too, Milky. Nice to see you treating that wonderful wife of yours. Will be taking my lovely lady out this coming week to give her a break from feeding me lol. Keep up the comeback, mate:thumbup1:


Feeling good mate and just read your journal and your spot on about us helping each other reach our goals.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> No gym tonight.
> 
> Decided to take my darling wife out for tea and had a very very nice rib eye steak..
> 
> Upper body feels like l have been in a train crash, love it !!


Mmmmm, steak


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Mmmmm, steak


The wife in her ultimate wisdon decided to go for the fish..... BIG MISTAKE....it was rubbush...

My steak was deeeeeee liccccccccc ious....


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> The wife in her ultimate wisdon decided to go for the fish..... BIG MISTAKE....it was rubbush...
> 
> My steak was deeeeeee liccccccccc ious....


I bet she did that thing all women do, "can I try yours" then they realise there decision was a bad one !

Well, that's what mine does


----------



## retro-mental

Love it when you go out and pick the right dish and others dont, then they end up stareing at your food.

Went to a pub last year and 4 of us ordered, I went for chilli, one had chicken and the other 2 had steak. I ended up with a plate on mince, not even minced steak that had been dry cooked with onions and chili powder. Chicken looked nice but the steaks look proper nice !!!!


----------



## Tommy10

I'm terrible in resteraunts , never enough food so I always order extra


----------



## Milky

In from work and legs tonight.

PCT update ;

STILL no libido at all. Begining to bother me now TBH so any ideas would be aprreciated.


----------



## Replicator

Looks like its gonna have to be Viagra m8


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Looks like its gonna have to be Viagra m8


Rep,

last time l took Viagra l thought l was going to die !

Not for me that mate at all !


----------



## Guest

Must be frustrating mate!!

What's the plan now....


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Rep,
> 
> last time l took Viagra l thought l was going to die !
> 
> Not for me that mate at all !


Bloody Hell !!!!!!!!!! best giving that a miss then right enough.....................im gonna have to try it just to see what happens


----------



## Milky

Trained legs..

Didnt do my double up on legs, fu*k that for a game of soldiers.

Had a new lad training with us today, he told us " he had strong legs " so l cant wait to see how he feels tomorow when he cant get off the bog !!

Did 15 mins prior on the stairclimber for a warm up... really like that machine.


----------



## hackskii

PT-141 for libido, viagra does nothing for libido, I cant take it either, gives me stuffy nose, red fact, blood shot eyes.


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> PT-141 for libido, viagra does nothing for libido, I cant take it either, gives me stuffy nose, red fact, blood shot eyes.


What is PT - 141 mate ?


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> What is PT - 141 mate ?


It is the active ingrediant in MT-II that gives you the erections, it is a peptide, and is injected, in fact it acts like viagra for erections, yet has some libido boosting effects that they have no idea why or how it works, speculation is within the hypothalamus.


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Trained legs..
> 
> Didnt do my double up on legs, fu*k that for a game of soldiers.
> 
> Had a new lad training with us today, he told us " he had strong legs " so l cant wait to see how he feels tomorow when he cant get off the bog !!
> 
> Did 15 mins prior on the stairclimber for a warm up... really like that machine.


15 mins on the stairclimber before legs

You hardcore MOFO you!


----------



## Milky

Did some cardio this morning, then been out shopping with my darling wife.

Waiting for a text from BEB , hoping to do arms later.


----------



## Milky

Also bought some dandelion caps as advised previously.


----------



## nogger

Milky said:


> Also bought some dandelion caps as advised previously.


I made some dandelion soup last week....very nice......must of missed this what are they good for.


----------



## Milky

nogger said:


> I made some dandelion soup last week....very nice......must of missed this what are they good for.


Water retentino apparently mate.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> What is PT - 141 mate ?


hope its okay putting this link up because this is where I get my peps ...............for your info , always good service and fair prices with no probs in delivery takes 8-10 days tho.............I always wait for the blowout sales to stock up .............just did LOL

http://www.propeptides.net/pt-141-spring-blow-out


----------



## Replicator

double post :huh:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> hope its okay putting this link up because this is where I get my peps ...............for your info , always good service with no probs in delivery takes 8-10 days tho
> 
> http://www.propeptides.net/pt-141-spring-blow-out


I may jst go back on the tanning you know mate, l am looking pale anyway.


----------



## Milky

My god l want to get back on the gear...

Not even finished my PCT !!

Whats wrong with me.


----------



## expletive

Your a dirty roider, plain and simple. And there is nothing wrong with that.

Seriously though, you've got the bug again mate, its a good place to be


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> My god l want to get back on the gear...
> 
> Not even finished my PCT !!
> 
> Whats wrong with me.


Its the inner beast escaping!

You can try and tame it milky, but its going to be hard!

I think your stash is calling you


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Your a dirty roider, plain and simple. And there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Seriously though, you've got the bug again mate, its a good place to be


Think you may have hit the nail on the head there mate.


----------



## Milky

Not a great nights sleep TBH and gym not open till 10 so god knows what l will do.


----------



## Glassback

Milky said:


> Not a great nights sleep TBH and gym not open till 10 so god knows what l will do.


I'm in bed thinking the same mate, I'm aching like frig after rugby but see you big bastards on here and it always makes me go train.

Just looked at the default dumbells at the end of the bed and said to myself "wonder if I would wake the misses if I did some shoulders" lol


----------



## strongmanmatt

Try it and find it out. I wont be training until at least Tuesday.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Not a great nights sleep TBH and gym not open till 10 so god knows what l will do.


What you doing today milky? I'm fancying arms 

Go get some grubbed down your neck and find some vids for motivation, that's my plan anyway PMSL!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt

I want to train but can't Rob otherwise I will do myself an injury, only trained the other day. PMSL:stupid:


----------



## Guest

strongmanmatt said:


> I want to train but can't Rob otherwise I will do myself an injury, only trained the other day. PMSL:stupid:


I was talking to milky bro.

:lol:


----------



## Milky

Glassback:2644179 said:


> I'm in bed thinking the same mate, I'm aching like frig after rugby but see you big bastards on here and it always makes me go train.
> 
> Just looked at the default dumbells at the end of the bed and said to myself "wonder if I would wake the misses if I did some shoulders" lol


We should be doing horizontal cardio mate stuff the gym.


----------



## Milky

R0B:2644193 said:


> What you doing today milky? I'm fancying arms
> 
> Go get some grubbed down your neck and find some vids for motivation, that's my plan anyway PMSL!!!


Fasted cardio this morning and arms later mate is the plan.


----------



## Milky

Thats me off to do my cardio....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> *We* should be doing horizontal cardio mate stuff the gym.


I know you filthy cheaters will fuk anything but come on!! ROB's only little and flintys already ruined him!


----------



## Milky

My god that wasnt easy... Loved it tho.

With cardio l am always rubbish at the start but with each session l try to beat the last one and it has worked for me in the past.


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> My god that wasnt easy... Loved it tho.
> 
> With cardio l am always rubbish at the start but with each session l try to beat the last one and it has worked for me in the past.


It's a love / hate thing for me but always glad I did it


----------



## Milky

Tommy10:2644305 said:


> It's a love / hate thing for me but always glad I did it


Yeah pretty much the same mate to be honest.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Fasted cardio this morning and arms later mate is the plan.


Well have a good one buddy!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I know you filthy cheaters will fuk anything but come on!! ROB's only little and flintys already ruined him!


PMSL!

If ruined means getting bigger and stronger, he can ruin me all day 

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> If ruined means getting bigger and stronger, he can ruin me all day
> 
> :lol:


Haha that needs to be your sig on here!! PMSL.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha that needs to be your sig on here!! PMSL.


LOL

I'd do it, but I'm a horrible little silver member


----------



## Ginger Ben

Me too. Still if we keep clogging up milky's journal with this while hes at the gym we can make gold!! Then run away and hide when he comes back!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Me too. Still if we keep clogging up milky's journal with this while hes at the gym we can make gold!! Then run away and hide when he comes back!


Nobody can hide from milky, he will hunt you down and feed you your own sh1t until you say sorry!!

I'll be gold June 2012 PMSL 

Sorry for spamming Milky


----------



## flinty90

Milky im interested to hear how you get on with dandelion capsules mate !!! wonder if that could be a good alternative to AI ??? or as well as


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Milky im interested to hear how you get on with dandelion capsules mate !!! wonder if that could be a good alternative to AI ??? or as well as


Only just started on them mate as advised on here. Will see how they go.

Thing is tho its hard to judge as diet and training are improving how will l know if there having any effect ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Only just started on them mate as advised on here. Will see how they go.
> 
> Thing is tho its hard to judge as diet and training are improving how will l know if there having any effect ?


are you actually taking them for water bloating mate ??? do you find your carrying water ??? swollen ankles or puffy face ?? i can tell in my face now that im carrying a bit of bloat so i would definitely notice if it worked for me ... might go and get some today actually and report back aswell...

If i was you mate i would be tempted to be on a maintanance dose of test pal. it seems like your definitely not gaining much from pct at the minute, hope you can turn it around brother !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> are you actually taking them for water bloating mate ??? do you find your carrying water ??? swollen ankles or puffy face ?? i can tell in my face now that im carrying a bit of bloat so i would definitely notice if it worked for me ... might go and get some today actually and report back aswell...
> 
> If i was you mate i would be tempted to be on a maintanance dose of test pal. it seems like your definitely not gaining much from pct at the minute, hope you can turn it around brother !!!


Yeah its crossing my mind mate TBH... and re the bloating yeah my face is bad too hence the dandelion.

Funny tho l look and feel pretty " big " for some reason...


----------



## usernameneeded

Looks like ur back at it hard again now milky


----------



## Milky

usernameneeded said:


> Looks like ur back at it hard again now milky


Yeah certainly trying mate, feeling in a good place both physically and mentally.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah its crossing my mind mate TBH... and re the bloating yeah my face is bad too hence the dandelion.
> 
> Funny tho l look and feel pretty " big " for some reason...


mate i feel massive at the minute.. i cant even put my arm across my body to rub my delt as chest is in the way, i can also feel my triceps stopping me from pulling my arms too far back.. im turning into a monster lol... might keep the bloat hahaha !!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Yeah its crossing my mind mate TBH... and re the bloating yeah my face is bad too hence the dandelion.
> 
> Funny tho l look and feel pretty " big " for some reason...


maybe because you are mate!


----------



## Milky

Just been and done arms...... nothing heavy due to wanting to train chest tomorow, didnt want to be in too much pain for that.


----------



## Milky

I cant stop weeing.

Think its the dandelion pills.


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> I cant stop weeing.
> 
> Think its the dandelion pills.


lol, yes:lol:


----------



## Guest

Im the same atm m8, up and down all night, ****ing like a race horse. Got the bladder of an 80 year old atm.

If I wasnt bursting for the bog id wake up with pins and needles in my shoulders and arms.


----------



## Replicator

> ]Yeah its crossing my mind mate TBH... and re the bloating yeah my face is bad too hence the dandelion.
> 
> Funny tho l look and feel pretty " big " for some reason...


just do it milky ...we old [email protected] need TRT


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight, birthday tomorow and would you believe l may have to stay in Bedworth overnight with work !!! decided to spend my evening with my somewhat upset wife..

Was going to go for some " goodies " tonight but if l am not going to be home for a few days l thought l would wait.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Hey bud, not been on for a while, hows tricks?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Hey bud, not been on for a while, hows tricks?


Very good mate and fu*king nice one on giving DP that stuff mate, he's made up.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Very good mate and fu*king nice one on giving DP that stuff mate, he's made up.


Ahh you know what its all good. I can't bare when people get dealt a bum hand i really can't, tugs on the heart strings.. Especially coming up to christmas.


----------



## flinty90

milky you feeling much different apart from peeing off the dandelion caps mate ???? and where did you buy yours from pal ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90:2648449 said:


> milky you feeling much different apart from peeing off the dandelion caps mate ???? and where did you buy yours from pal ???


Feeling tight all round at the moment mate. Got the pills from H and B.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Happy birthday milky


----------



## asc

All the best mate!


----------



## Guest

Happy Birthday Milky!!


----------



## expletive

Have a good Birthday big man :clap:


----------



## flinty90

Happy birthday Bro X


----------



## Tassotti

Many Happy Returns Milkman


----------



## Redbeard85

Happy Birthday old yin :thumb: :beer:


----------



## nogger

Happy birthday big boy. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

All the best Milky. Treat yourself for once.


----------



## DiggyV

Happy Birthday Milky, make sure its a good one...

:thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Happy Birthday dude.


----------



## Milky

Well stuck in a Days Inn on Corley services for the next 2 nights so no gym for me.

Cheers for the birthday wishes peeps, much appreciated.


----------



## andy

just tuned in....happy bday mate , all the best:thumb:


----------



## FitzTheMan

You tell 'em buddy!


----------



## Milky

Training and diet taken a hit with being away from home but such is life.

Not letting myself slip into any negativity.


----------



## xpower

Good excuse for pizza Milky lol


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> Good excuse for pizza Milky lol


nah mate good excuse to visit the colonel.


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> nah mate good excuse to visit the colonel.


 Nice choice


----------



## Milky

just got in so no gym again.

Not giving up people l swear, just a bit of a hiccup.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> just got in so no gym again.
> 
> Not giving up people l swear, just a bit of a hiccup.


Rome weren't built in a day.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Rome weren't built in a day.


Got the bloody out-laws up as well mate....

Ironically that was one of my wedding songs too mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Got the bloody out-laws up as well mate....
> 
> Ironically that was one of my wedding songs too mate.


LOL, Out-laws...

Put it this way, Christmas is 3 weeks away and everything i have worked hard for the last 3 months is all going to go down the sh1tter, so i will be back on after Christmas moaning about how i have put on 2 stone of fat, lol..


----------



## Milky

No training again tonight... got to pic up pregnant daughter from Manchester and in laws still here.

Not killing me the rest TBH, cant wait to start lifting again tho.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Not killing me the rest TBH, cant wait to start lifting again tho.


I bet you can't mate! soon calls you back doesn't it.


----------



## Replicator

I know whar you mean Ive been off for nearly a week too because of my LEFT Knee LEFT Buttock and LEFT shoulder ...bloody injuries /infections


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> I bet you can't mate! soon calls you back doesn't it.


There are times you just have to put other things first and this is one of them.

I know l am stil focussed and to me thats the most important bit.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> There are times you just have to put other things first and this is one of them.
> 
> I know l am stil focussed and to me thats the most important bit.


Oh yes, i agree mate.

Family then gym


----------



## Milky

Going to see my " man " asap and get back on the gear...

Will be posting and asking advice on PCT as and when...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Going to see my " man " asap and get back on the gear...
> 
> Will be posting and asking advice on PCT as and when...


What's your tipple going to be ?


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> What's your tipple going to be ?


Not sure mate, going to ask him what he would reccomend and double the dose.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Not sure mate, going to ask him what he would reccomend and double the dose.


PMSL!

Just what the doctor ordered


----------



## expletive

Hows it going Milkster

Ive got a question for you, did you ever use Melatonin to help your sleep?

How do you rate its effectiveness?


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Oh yes, i agree mate.
> 
> Family then gym


fcuk that take the family to the gym with you , if they dont like it they stay at fcukin home whilst i train lol...

Im not selfish at all X


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Not sure mate, going to ask him what he would reccomend and double the dose.


Test 400 dude for 14 weeks nothing more nothing less.



expletive said:


> Hows it going Milkster
> 
> Ive got a question for you, did you ever use Melatonin to help your sleep?
> 
> How do you rate its effectiveness?


I use that every night and i sleep like a baby.


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Hows it going Milkster
> 
> Ive got a question for you, did you ever use Melatonin to help your sleep?
> 
> How do you rate its effectiveness?


Cracking stuff mate, use it a lot now.

Got it from www.biovea.com 3 x 3mg caps and knocks me into a cracking sleep.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> fcuk that take the family to the gym with you , if they dont like it they stay at fcukin home whilst i train lol...
> 
> Im not selfish at all X


They are up from Bournemouth mate and been working away so have some making up to do.


----------



## expletive

Any after effects in the morning? Do you wake up OK?


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Any after effects in the morning? Do you wake up OK?


the cnut is still asleep mate he has been for months (or so his journal would suggest ) pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> They are up from Bournemouth mate and been working away so have some making up to do.


yeah mate not everyone is as selfish as me lol... good man !!!


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Any after effects in the morning? Do you wake up OK?


TBH the only weird side l would say is l have some really freaky dreams...

Get up ok tho not a problem.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> TBH the only weird side l would say is l have some really freaky dreams...
> 
> Get up ok tho not a problem.


X 2 on the dreams.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> TBH the only weird side l would say is l have some really freaky dreams...
> 
> Get up ok tho not a problem.


there not dreams ya cnut its cos your awake whilst still asleep , lol.. people on here really are fcukin freals mate you didnt dream it X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> there not dreams ya cnut its cos your awake whilst still asleep , lol.. people on here really are fcukin freals mate you didnt dream it X


Mate last nights involved Zak Dingle of Emmerdale fame in a porn shoot !!

Messed my head right up !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate last nights involved Zak Dingle of Emmerdale fame in a porn shoot !!
> 
> Messed my head right up !


My missus is a porn star mate

she will go fcukin mad when she finds out lol !!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Mate last nights involved Zak Dingle of Emmerdale fame in a porn shoot !!
> 
> Messed my head right up !


Should you be sharing that on a public forum?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Should you be sharing that on a public forum?


Hey l was just the camera man mate, l dont do beards.


----------



## Milky

Right my friends,

been to see my man today and got some " goodies " BUT my head may have been turned to running some HGH and slin...

Currently trying to get some knowledge on the subject so as to do it right.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Right my friends,
> 
> been to see my man today and got some " goodies " BUT my head may have been turned to running some HGH and slin...
> 
> Currently trying to get some knowledge on the subject so as to do it right.


Did you come back with any goodies ......?

Slin is a different beast altogether isn't it, Ausbuilt and empireboy have been posting about this recently


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Did you come back with any goodies ......?
> 
> Slin is a different beast altogether isn't it, Ausbuilt and empireboy have been posting about this recently


Yeah mate some Sus and Tren but looking at adding the HGH to this now along with the slin.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah mate some Sus and Tren but looking at adding the HGH to this now along with the slin.


Bloody hell mate, you'll be colossal !!

When will this start....?


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Bloody hell mate, you'll be colossal !!
> 
> When will this start....?


Going to start the tren and sus tomorow mate, 1 ml of each EOD and the growth and slin when l take delivery.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Going to start the tren and sus tomorow mate, 1 ml of each EOD and the growth and slin when l take delivery.


It'll be a good read mate, seems like every man and his dog is trying something new at the moment!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Going to start the tren and sus tomorow mate, 1 ml of each EOD and the growth and slin when l take delivery.


Is it tren ace? That sounds like a decent course, that tren turn me in to a right [email protected] though!

Slin and gh aswell your body is going to change a lot quicky i reckon!


----------



## Milky

willsy said:


> Is it tren ace? That sounds like a decent course, that tren turn me in to a right [email protected] though!
> 
> Slin and gh aswell your body is going to change a lot quicky i reckon!


Hope so mate..... getting giddy about it.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Going to start the tren and sus tomorow mate, 1 ml of each EOD and the growth and slin when l take delivery.


are going to do the growth for the 6 months minimum recommended Milky


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> are going to do the growth for the 6 months minimum recommended Milky


Yeah probably mate, got 2 months on order, going to do 5 iu's a day Mon to Fri.

Will see how l react to it then re asses the situation.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Yeah probably mate, got 2 months on order, going to do 5 iu's a day Mon to Fri.
> 
> Will see how l react to it then re asses the situation.


Good stuff .keep us posted :thumb: ............and good luck MIlky, hope this all works out for ye bud , your due a run without probs


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Good stuff .keep us posted :thumb: ............and good luck MIlky, hope this all works out for ye bud , your due a run without probs


I know it goes against the grain mate but l become a lot more focussed when on gear.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I know it goes against the grain mate but l become a lot more focussed when on gear.


I dont think it goes against the grain at all , I would guess that 99% of members here who do gear would all agree that we all focus better when on gear..........when off it you just seem to go through the motions thinking about the next cycle.

Doesnt happen to me anymore now tho coz as you know I'm on TRT forever ............so focus is always good now :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Just been and had a lovely meal..



Bit gutted tho the wife's was nicer than mine !


----------



## Mingster

Onion rings. Mmmmmm. Knew there was something missing from mine yesterday lol.


----------



## flinty90

looks like Milky is turning this sh1t up a few notches .... i like it X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> looks like Milky is turning this sh1t up a few notches .... i like it X


I am going paying for the stuff tomorow mate with my beautiful wifes blessing and l cant fu*king wait !


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Onion rings. Mmmmmm. Knew there was something missing from mine yesterday lol.


They were like bracelets mate, l give them mine back TBH.


----------



## eezy1

i love the squiggly line of brown sauce lmfao why do chefs try n tart up the dish like that. its a gammon steak ffs


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> They were like bracelets mate, l give them mine back TBH.


Know what you mean mate. They start off lush but you get sick pretty quick. Mushrooms all the way for me lol....


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> i love the squiggly line of brown sauce lmfao why do chefs try n tart up the dish like that. its a gammon steak ffs


It was a sirloin mate and it wasnt brown sauce TBH l dont know what it was tho.


----------



## eezy1

Milky said:


> It was a sirloin mate and it wasnt brown sauce TBH l dont know what it was tho.


my mistake. either way am mirin. am here eating cheesy beans on toast


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> my mistake. either way am mirin. am here eating cheesy beans on toast


Ha ha just had a big discussion on what it atually was mate and we seem to think it was something balsamic.


----------



## steviethe spark

Milky said:


> Just been and had a lovely meal..
> 
> View attachment 68941
> 
> 
> Bit gutted tho the wife's was nicer than mine !


Milky ffs cut them nails mate ,do must Mosurise them hands?


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> Milky ffs cut them nails mate ,do must Mosurise them hands?


Me being a simple navvy mate l do need a good manicure now and again when l get bitumen behind them.


----------



## Milky

The next picture l post l want to hear the reaction...



*FU*K ME !**B]*
​


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> The next picture l post l want to hear the reaction...
> 
> 
> 
> *FU*K ME !**B]*
> ​


*
*

*
Snap looked well nice.*

*
*

*
So what's the next pic......?*


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Snap looked well nice.
> 
> So what's the next pic......?


Its going to be in the new yr l think mate, when l am well in with the new course.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Its going to be in the new yr l think mate, when l am well in with the new course.


Worth waiting for then 

Any wiser on Slin....

Saw your HGH thread, mixed reviews on that stuff, bloody expensive though!


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Worth waiting for then
> 
> Any wiser on Slin....
> 
> Saw your HGH thread, mixed reviews on that stuff, bloody expensive though!


Yeah had some good advice mate and got a bit of an understanding of it. Bit nervous l must admit but going for it.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah had some good advice mate and got a bit of an understanding of it. Bit nervous l must admit but going for it.


If it available and a viable option mate, take it!

Bet you cannot wait!!!???


----------



## hackskii

I love GH the best.

That meal looks super good.


----------



## Guest

Put a good bit of size on you that m8, look forward to hearing about it. Good luck pal


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> I love GH the best.
> 
> That meal looks super good.


Hacks l would gladly fly you over just to eat at this place... Its called The Old original and its near Saddleworth ( where the moors murderers buried there victims ) and honestly they have never served me a bad steak !!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Put a good bit of size on you that m8, look forward to hearing about it. Good luck pal


I have done LOTS of courses over the yrs mate but l swear this one is gettting me very excited.


----------



## hackskii

If I ever go there, I would pay for everyone's meal.


----------



## eezy1

hackskii said:


> If I ever go there, I would pay for everyone's meal.


pick me up on ur way


----------



## Milky

Just paid for my growth and slin..... going to do a mil of sus and a mil of test in a min or two.

TODAY was the last day of me eating ANY sh*t..... i am well up for it now..

Going to pop on a couple of threads for some advice re doses...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just paid for my growth and slin..... going to do a mil of sus and a mil of test in a min or two.
> 
> TODAY was the last day of me eating ANY sh*t..... i am well up for it now..
> 
> Going to pop on a couple of threads for some advice re doses...


Happy jabbing


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Just paid for my growth and slin..... going to do a mil of sus and a mil of test in a min or two.
> 
> TODAY was the last day of me eating ANY sh*t..... i am well up for it now..
> 
> Going to pop on a couple of threads for some advice re doses...


Go for it sunshine. Let the growing begin.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> The next picture l post l want to hear the reaction...
> 
> 
> 
> *FU*K ME !**B]*
> ​


*
*

*
wheres the pic ??*


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good luck milky keen to hear how this develops.


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> wheres the pic ??


reckon it will be in the new yr mate..


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck milky keen to hear how this develops.


Me too mate...


----------



## Milky

Wife did jab tonight and for some reason it stung like hell.


----------



## Sureno

so come on milky dont be shy, how many iu have you got of hgh and what brand, secondly how much slin have you got and again what brand?


----------



## Milky

Sureno:2662295 said:


> so come on milky dont be shy, how many iu have you got of hgh and what brand, secondly how much slin have you got and again what brand?


Honest answer....no idea in either question.

Think its 200 iu's of growth not sure of brand and again with slin.... No idea of either...t


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Honest answer....no idea in either question.
> 
> Think its 200 iu's of growth not sure of brand and again with slin.... No idea of either...t


All that time off has fried your brain.

Did you get my message the other day?


----------



## Milky

Trusting my supplier not too rip me off....


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai:2662339 said:


> All that time off has fried your brain.
> 
> Did you get my message the other day?


I did mate sorry..... Told expletive about it too.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> I did mate sorry..... Told expletive about it too.


Wicked.


----------



## expletive

LunaticSamurai said:


> Wicked.


Cheers mate!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

forgot i had subscribed to this..hows it going Milky?


----------



## Milky

Afghan said:


> forgot i had subscribed to this..hows it going Milky?


Going ok mate, work amd family sort of getting in the way a bit but not feeling bad health wise at all...


----------



## Milky

Well, l felt something today that l havent felt in a long time...

My balls swinging !!

My god its been a while !


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Well, l felt something today that l havent felt in a long time...
> 
> My balls swinging !!
> 
> My god its been a while !


Were you going commando in that scarlet dress again? PMSL. :lol:

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Were you going commando in that scarlet dress again? PMSL. :lol:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One


Thats the last pic l send you, you grassing git !


----------



## Milky

Chest tonight cant wait TBH. BEB wont be training with me as he is in hospital.


----------



## eezy1

u taking the pup then? i`d have him but im scared he`d eat my kitten


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Chest tonight cant wait TBH. BEB wont be training with me as he is in hospital.


give it the beans mate , you know you want tooo X


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> u taking the pup then? i`d have him but im scared he`d eat my kitten


Not looking good mate, landlord is " thinking " about it.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Not looking good mate, landlord is " thinking " about it.


50/50 then mate


----------



## Milky

Dai Jones said:


> 50/50 then mate


Yeah, bit gutted mate as l would like him he sounds a lovely dog. Will text him later and see where we stand. Will pm you when l hear for definate.


----------



## Dai Jones

eezy1 said:


> u taking the pup then? i`d have him but im scared he`d eat my kitten


he hasn't eaten mine yet


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Yeah, bit gutted mate as l would like him he sounds a lovely dog. Will text him later and see where we stand. Will pm you when l hear for definate.


yeh no problem, you been a tennant for long with this guy


----------



## Milky

Dai Jones said:


> yeh no problem, you been a tennant for long with this guy


Not really and he pulled a face when he found out we had a cat mate.

Dont get me wrong he's a decent fella but l think he's been had over with other tennants being ar*eholes and leaving his places a complete state so he's abit wary.


----------



## Dai Jones

eezy1 said:


> u taking the pup then? i`d have him but im scared he`d eat my kitten


  looked too quickly thought you said kitchen :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Not really and he pulled a face when he found out we had a cat mate.
> 
> Dont get me wrong he's a decent fella but l think he's been had over with other tennants being ar*eholes and leaving his places a complete state so he's abit wary.


A right see where ya coming from


----------



## bennyrock

STAFF'S RULE


----------



## bennyrock




----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> View attachment 69104


Mate l am gonna be gutted enough if he says no.... l know we could give him a good home.


----------



## bennyrock

Dont know what id do without this little fella. Hope your landlord lets you have him.


----------



## Milky

Not had much to report had a tw*t of a week with the weather and work etc and not got to the gym once, going tomorow tho no matter what.


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> Not had much to report had a tw*t of a week with the weather and work etc and not got to the gym once, going tomorow tho no matter what.


 Get in the Gym man 

says X the slacker lol


----------



## xpower

bennyrock said:


> Dont know what id do without this little fella. Hope your landlord lets you have him.


 can't leave a wee sweetie like that behind


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Not had much to report had a tw*t of a week with the weather and work etc and not got to the gym once, going tomorow tho no matter what.


Good man, go smash it mate. Big session, that's what's needed!  :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Good tune to train too....


----------



## Milky

Trained chest after a few texts kicking me up the ****, 2 paricular ones from Bigjohnny who basically made me feel like a fu*king tart for not training.

Anyone wants them forward me your number, believe me they worked.

Workout wasnt particularly big weight wise but kept good form and felt the stretch and some pain.

The positive to come out of it was l really enjoyed it and got the monkey off my back.


----------



## expletive

pain is where its at buddy


----------



## Guest

Sounds like you enjoyed it mate!!


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Sounds like you enjoyed it mate!!


Mate those texts give me a right look at myself.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Mate those texts give me a right look at myself.


I'm going to pm you my number


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> I'm going to pm you my number


Sent them to Expletive mate, simple but effective.


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Sent them to Expletive mate, simple but effective.


Yep, defo do the job!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Sent them to Expletive mate, simple but effective.


Perfect


----------



## Milky

Up bright and breezy, cant decide what to do, just hit back this morning or do some cardio then go back later to do weights.

Eaten already so feel the cardio may be wasted now. Although any cardio is better than none l suppose.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got time to hit back then 20 mins intervals on the xtrainer? That's a good combo.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Got time to hit back then 20 mins intervals on the xtrainer? That's a good combo.


Problem is mate l dont like being in there all day, like to hit and run.... mite train back then do 20 mins on the stair climber l think.


----------



## expletive

20 mins on the stairclimber is a good shout


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah that's fair enough, in and out rather than hanging about all day. 20 mins stairs will do the trick though, they are knackering those things.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's fair enough, in and out rather than hanging about all day. 20 mins stairs will do the trick though, they are knackering those things.


I think apart from my mountain bike its the only cardio l like.


----------



## Guest

Get it all done in 1 hit m8, while you have got the beans.

Good to see your back at it tho mucka


----------



## Guest

You've moved to 4th on the reps Milky 

Shot passed Hackskii 

Uriel is in your sights :lol:

Have a good session whatever you choose to do mate.


----------



## Milky

OK friends here's how it went,

Did my full routine on light ish weights to warm up.

Lat machine pull downs

seated rows

Seated single arm pull downs

seated single arm rows..

THEN

Single arm DB rows, grip gave in on 50's bit gutted TBH.

Lat machine pull downs 4 x sets

Seated rows 3 sets WITH THE ROPE ATTATCHMENT.... got a bit difficult to grip the heavier it gotbut definatly gave a slightly different pull on the back

Seated single arm pull downs, managed to put 160 kgs on ( 80 each side )

Seated single arm rows, again hit a Pb of 80 kgs each side.

Bent over rows AGAIN hit a PB of 80 kgs for 8 reps.

NOW one thing l have to add is l tried a shot of HEMO RAGE before training and fu*k me did it do a job..buying a tub asap.

I couldnt do the stairclimber, TBH l was panting like a dog and the sweat was already dripping from me.

All round a good workout for me.


----------



## Milky

BTW this was my gym at 10 am



Not much going on is there !!


----------



## Guest

Gonna have to get myself down there m8, gym looks spot on.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Gonna have to get myself down there m8, gym looks spot on.


Agreed!

Think I'm going to take a trip up there Milky!!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> OK friends here's how it went,
> 
> Did my full routine on light ish weights to warm up.
> 
> Lat machine pull downs
> 
> seated rows
> 
> Seated single arm pull downs
> 
> seated single arm rows..
> 
> THEN
> 
> Single arm DB rows, grip gave in on 50's bit gutted TBH.
> 
> Lat machine pull downs 4 x sets
> 
> Seated rows 3 sets WITH THE ROPE ATTATCHMENT.... got a bit difficult to grip the heavier it gotbut definatly gave a slightly different pull on the back
> 
> Seated single arm pull downs, managed to put 160 kgs on ( 80 each side )
> 
> Seated single arm rows, again hit a Pb of 80 kgs each side.
> 
> Bent over rows AGAIN hit a PB of 80 kgs for 8 reps.
> 
> NOW one thing l have to add is l tried a shot of HEMO RAGE before training and fu*k me did it do a job..buying a tub asap.
> 
> I couldnt do the stairclimber, TBH l was panting like a dog and the sweat was already dripping from me.
> 
> All round a good workout for me.


Quality work out Milky! Nice to see some PBs in there too


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> OK friends here's how it went,
> 
> Did my full routine on light ish weights to warm up.
> 
> Lat machine pull downs
> 
> seated rows
> 
> Seated single arm pull downs
> 
> seated single arm rows..
> 
> THEN
> 
> Single arm DB rows, grip gave in on 50's bit gutted TBH.
> 
> Lat machine pull downs 4 x sets
> 
> Seated rows 3 sets WITH THE ROPE ATTATCHMENT.... got a bit difficult to grip the heavier it gotbut definatly gave a slightly different pull on the back
> 
> Seated single arm pull downs, managed to put 160 kgs on ( 80 each side )
> 
> Seated single arm rows, again hit a Pb of 80 kgs each side.
> 
> Bent over rows AGAIN hit a PB of 80 kgs for 8 reps.
> 
> NOW one thing l have to add is l tried a shot of HEMO RAGE before training and fu*k me did it do a job..buying a tub asap.
> 
> I couldnt do the stairclimber, TBH l was panting like a dog and the sweat was already dripping from me.
> 
> All round a good workout for me.


I like this a lot x


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> I like this a lot x


Cheers mate.

Really reccomend Hemo rage, man alive what a difference it made.


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Think I'm going to take a trip up there Milky!!


More than welcome any time mate.


----------



## Brutal1

Milky said:


> BTW this was my gym at 10 am
> 
> View attachment 69382
> 
> 
> Not much going on is there !!


Holy sh1t, thats some gym mate, makes where i train look like where the Nursery kids hang out :/


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Really reccomend Hemo rage, man alive what a difference it made.


Well big Zack recommendds Hemo rage (Nutrex) ....

however i just seen your comments in my journal so now i think your a cnut again . and an old cripple cnut at that lol X


----------



## Milky

Brutal1 said:


> Holy sh1t, thats some gym mate, makes where i train look like where the Nursery kids hang out :/


Its a top place mate it really is, everything you could ever need.

Look at there website mate even better... Bodymatters gym in Heywood if you google it its got even better pics in there.


----------



## jstarcarr

That hemo rage is good aint it , I have double scoops and am wired out my tree lol.


----------



## Milky

jstarcarr said:


> That hemo rage is good aint it , I have double scoops and am wired out my tree lol.


Mate 2 scoops and l would have probably run to Asda behind the wifes car !!!

Where do you buy yours mate ?


----------



## Milky

Liking this video a lot...


----------



## Milky

Also weighed myself..

107.5 kgs.... going to get Tom to do my BF when we get chance.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Also weighed myself..
> 
> 107.5 kgs.... going to get Tom to do my BF when we get chance.


That's a good size there mate!!!

What do you think your BF is....


----------



## jstarcarr

Milky said:


> Mate 2 scoops and l would have probably run to Asda behind the wifes car !!!
> 
> Where do you buy yours mate ?


I just get it from the gym, might buy a tub though and save some cash.


----------



## Milky

jstarcarr said:


> I just get it from the gym, might buy a tub though and save some cash.


£35 mate from cheapsupplements.co.uk advertised on this forum.


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> That's a good size there mate!!!
> 
> What do you think your BF is....


Mate my heart says about 30 %.

I hope to be proved wrong and feel a bit better about myself.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Looking good there bro. Nice workout and PB's, good weight to you now, (cnut) Looks like i'll have to step things up a bit now.


----------



## JM

Milky said:


> £35 mate from cheapsupplements.co.uk advertised on this forum.


http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.creatines&details=1911

These guys have it on offer for £17.99 at the minute :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

JM said:


> http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.creatines&details=1911
> 
> These guys have it on offer for £17.99 at the minute :thumbup1:


Do you know what size is in grammes mate ?

The £35 one is 908 grammes you see.


----------



## jstarcarr

what flavour did you have , I had most but the melon one is the worst imo.


----------



## Milky

jstarcarr said:


> what flavour did you have , I had most but the melon one is the worst imo.


Cherry mate and it was bang on....


----------



## JM

Milky said:


> Do you know what size is in grammes mate ?
> 
> The £35 one is 908 grammes you see.


The one i posted is Ultra Concentrate,Very strong stuff indeed.The one you are currently getting is just the normal one


----------



## Milky

JM said:


> The one i posted is Ultra Concentrate,Very strong stuff indeed.The one you are currently getting is just the normal one


No idea mate, just asked her to knock me one up. Will check tomorow tho and just wrote that link down on my chrissy list for the wife, nice one.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Mate my heart says about 30 %.
> 
> I hope to be proved wrong and feel a bit better about myself.


BF is a funny thing, but always good to know 

So anything less and your a happy man...?


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> BF is a funny thing, but always good to know
> 
> So anything less and your a happy man...?


Yeah suppose so mate.

I am givng myself till l go to Turkey next August to bet big and lean, giving the GH a go and if it works will stick at it till then.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> BTW this was my gym at 10 am
> 
> View attachment 69382
> 
> 
> Not much going on is there !!


Love training in an empty gym


----------



## Milky

Well its cold and wet but l am sticking to clean food.


----------



## Tassotti

There is no way you are 30% BF Milky


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> There is no way you are 30% BF Milky


That's what I thought!!


----------



## Sureno

Tassotti said:


> There is no way you are 30% BF Milky


Nah I don't think that either mate, from what iv seen perhaps low 20's??? Teens???

Have a great workout today mate


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> OK friends here's how it went,
> 
> Did my full routine on light ish weights to warm up.
> 
> Lat machine pull downs
> 
> seated rows
> 
> Seated single arm pull downs
> 
> seated single arm rows..
> 
> THEN
> 
> Single arm DB rows, grip gave in on 50's bit gutted TBH.
> 
> Lat machine pull downs 4 x sets
> 
> Seated rows 3 sets WITH THE ROPE ATTATCHMENT.... got a bit difficult to grip the heavier it gotbut definatly gave a slightly different pull on the back
> 
> Seated single arm pull downs, managed to put 160 kgs on ( 80 each side )
> 
> Seated single arm rows, again hit a Pb of 80 kgs each side.
> 
> Bent over rows AGAIN hit a PB of 80 kgs for 8 reps.
> 
> NOW one thing l have to add is l tried a shot of HEMO RAGE before training and fu*k me did it do a job..buying a tub asap.
> 
> I couldnt do the stairclimber, TBH l was panting like a dog and the sweat was already dripping from me.
> 
> All round a good workout for me.


Nice workout mate, like the idea of hitting it twice, once light, once heavy.


----------



## Milky

Tassotti:2680798 said:


> There is no way you are 30% BF Milky


We are our own worst critics mate as you know.


----------



## Milky

Just trained shoulders and traps, did a good SOLID hour at it..... feeling very good sll round..

Did my full routine at light weight then hit it hard afterwards when fully pumped and warmed up.

Had another Hemo Rage as well, fu*k me l didnt want to stop training !!


----------



## Sureno

What flavour HR? I had water melon, tried it twice and threw it in the bin, horrid :-(


----------



## Milky

Sureno said:


> What flavour HR? I had water melon, tried it twice and threw it in the bin, horrid :-(


Cherry mate, not bad at all....


----------



## Sureno

Milky said:


> Cherry mate, not bad at all....


Ah cherry sounds very nice actually, water melon is fowl no matter what product IMO


----------



## Milky

Been told tonight l am filling out tonight. Nice to think people are seeing a difference.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Been told tonight l am filling out tonight. Nice to think people are seeing a difference.


you still off the gear mate?


----------



## Sureno

Milky said:


> Been told tonight l am filling out tonight. Nice to think people are seeing a difference.


We got some pics mate?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Been told tonight l am filling out tonight. Nice to think people are seeing a difference.


is that a polite way of telling you that you were a skinny cnut but now your a fat cnut lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Been told tonight l am filling out tonight. Nice to think people are seeing a difference.


How far off your avi are you mate? Bigger or a bit smaller at the moment?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> How far off your avi are you mate? Bigger or a bit smaller at the moment?


a lot fcukin bolder and older lol


----------



## Milky

Sureno No pics yet mate,

Ginge, looking pretty near where l was.

Diggy, did my fourth jab tonight mate tren and sus, 1 ml of each...

Flinty , fu*k off !!!


----------



## Guest

Where do yo get your HR from m8? gonna give it a try instead of jack3d


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Where do yo get your HR from m8? gonna give it a try instead of jack3d


They sell it in shots at my gym mate. £2 a shot.

Going to buy a tub from sshealthfoods.


----------



## Guest

Ordered went for Berry


----------



## Milky

Up and at em.

Keeping the momentum going which l think is important to mindset. Eating properly in the morning, watching vids on Youtube and starting the day as a " bodybuilder " if that makes sense.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Up and at em.
> 
> Keeping the momentum going which l think is important to mindset. Eating properly in the morning, watching vids on Youtube and starting the day as a " bodybuilder " if that makes sense.


Good philosophy mate, the mental part is the biggest chunk of this game. I'm outside the gym waiting for ot to open. Shoulders I think this morning. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:2683087 said:


> Good philosophy mate, the mental part is the biggest chunk of this game. I'm outside the gym waiting for ot to open. Shoulders I think this morning. :thumb:


Nice one Digg....... Legs for me tonight.


----------



## Sureno

Nice one, just getting up myself to go training for 10, fasted though :-(


----------



## Jay.32

Looking wide & good in new Avi mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> Nice one, just getting up myself to go training for 10, fasted though :-(


10 minutes or a 10kg curling pb?


----------



## Milky

Sureno:2683127 said:


> Nice one, just getting up myself to go training for 10, fasted though :-(


Fasted is ok early on mate but when your up around 7 ish its hard to abstain for 3 hours.


----------



## Milky

No gym yet..... bad stomach.

Hoping it will settle down soon.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> No gym yet..... bad stomach.
> 
> Hoping it will settle down soon.


you're not having the best luck are you mate?


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> you're not having the best luck are you mate?


Ah it is what it is mate, not down about it just hoping l can get there..

I have dealt with it for yrs. My upper body is tight as fu*k anyway TBH..


----------



## Milky

Forgot to mention the bastard of a grab wagon at work nearly claimed another victime yesterday...... ME !!

Fu*king thing popped out of its collar that holds it to the chassis and started heading sideways..... l abandonded ship rapido...


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Forgot to mention the bastard of a grab wagon at work nearly claimed another victime yesterday...... ME !!
> 
> Fu*king thing popped out of its collar that holds it to the chassis and started heading sideways..... l abandonded ship rapido...


Bloody hell mate. Is it something that happens regular?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Up and at em.
> 
> Keeping the momentum going which l think is important to mindset. Eating properly in the morning, watching vids on Youtube and starting the day as a " bodybuilder " if that makes sense.


Great thinking dude. Whenever i start watching bodybuilding vids, it always makes me want to train hard. A good does of Pumping Iron will last me for a few months, its better than gear.


----------



## Nidge

Milky said:


> Forgot to mention the bastard of a grab wagon at work nearly claimed another victime yesterday...... ME !!
> 
> Fu*king thing popped out of its collar that holds it to the chassis and started heading sideways..... l abandonded ship rapido...


Thought you would have grabbed it and done a few presses mate.


----------



## Nidge

Milky said:


> No gym yet..... bad stomach.
> 
> Hoping it will settle down soon.


Sorry to hear that mate, there's some bad ju ju going around at the moment. I've had the squirts for over a week now it's fookin drained me.


----------



## flinty90

fcuk me milky your one of the sickliest cnuts i have ever known lol X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me milky your one of the sickliest cnuts i have ever known lol X


Nah mate, had stomach issues for yrs, spoiled many a good night out TBH... they dont know if its a gastric reflux, but you learn to live with it and a good stock of Dio-calm.


----------



## Milky

Well its been another tw*t of a of a day, could hardly walk at the end of my shift, litterally every joint in my body is aching...

Not training tonight as there is no point at all... my " goodies " have arrived just need to pick them up..

NOT slacking, NOT making excuses chaps l swear, genuinely fu*ked and my whole body is drained of energy.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well its been another tw*t of a of a day, could hardly walk at the end of my shift, litterally every joint in my body is aching...
> 
> Not training tonight as there is no point at all... my " goodies " have arrived just need to pick them up..
> 
> NOT slacking, NOT making excuses chaps l swear, genuinely fu*ked and my whole body is drained of energy.


No harm in resting after a tough shift mate!

Goodies you say..... Would these be HGH and Slin


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> No harm in resting after a tough shift mate!
> 
> Goodies you say..... Would these be HGH and Slin


OH YES.....

Have to admit genuinely worried about taking them but l have to give them a try...

I trust the fella who's supplying to stear me in the right direction..


----------



## Breda

Milky said:


> Well its been another tw*t of a of a day, could hardly walk at the end of my shift, litterally every joint in my body is aching...
> 
> Not training tonight as there is no point at all... my " goodies " have arrived just need to pick them up..
> 
> NOT slacking, NOT making excuses chaps l swear, genuinely fu*ked and my whole body is drained of energy.


if your body is telkling you to relax then who are you to disagree... sounds like you had a hard day mate so just put your feet up

My goodies arried yesterday.. kid in sweet shop mate!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> OH YES.....
> 
> Have to admit genuinely worried about taking them but l have to give them a try...
> 
> I trust the fella who's supplying to stear me in the right direction..


Bet you can't wait, slins a different beast altogether isn't it!?

What's the plan, just throw the GH in for x amount of months and give the Slin a whizz to see how you get on....


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Bet you can't wait, slins a different beast altogether isn't it!?
> 
> What's the plan, just throw the GH in for x amount of months and give the Slin a whizz to see how you get on....


Yeah gonna see how l take to it, do l see any results etc....

IF it works will probably run it till l go away in August but l will have to see its worth the money first...


----------



## DiggyV

Mate, careful on the Slin, Joe1960 used it and he almost went hypo, carry some simple sugars, or a bottle of lucozade with you, as that stuff doesn't mess around. There are some great articles here mate, about carb dosing with it, and how to do it, worth the time I reckon.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:
 

> Mate, careful on the Slin, Joe1960 used it and he almost went hypo, carry some simple sugars, or a bottle of lucozade with you, as that stuff doesn't mess around. There are some great articles here mate, about carb dosing with it, and how to do it, worth the time I reckon.


Yeah reading and asking questions on a few of them mate, also been told about the Lucozade thing so going to keep that very handy..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah gonna see how l take to it, do l see any results etc....
> 
> IF it works will probably run it till l go away in August but l will have to see its worth the money first...


Sounds like a plan mate.

Carry those dextrose tabs  there about 80p in Tesco lol.


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Sounds like a plan mate.
> 
> Carry those dextrose tabs  there about 80p in Tesco lol.


Cheers mate, on my list and will get the wife to get some..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Cheers mate, on my list and will get the wife to get some..


No problem mate, they all sell them to be fair 

It'll be good to see how you get on mate.


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> No problem mate, they all sell them to be fair
> 
> It'll be good to see how you get on mate.


I am looking forward to it mate.

I hope to see big things from it but we will have to see.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I am looking forward to it mate.
> 
> I hope to see big things from it but we will have to see.


Yeah it'll be really good to see!!

Did I miss your BF update mate.....

Sorry If I did


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Yeah it'll be really good to see!!
> 
> Did I miss your BF update mate.....
> 
> Sorry If I did


No mate l missed it, never got to the gym last night...

Again something l am actually looking forward to finding out for some reason...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> No mate l missed it, never got to the gym last night...
> 
> Again something l am actually looking forward to finding out for some reason...


Always interesting to know, think I'll ask on of the muppets at my gym to check mine tomorrow 

I'm guessing 18%


----------



## Milky

I heard today we probably wont be back at work till the 9 th Jan...

NOW even tho l wont get paid l dont give a fu*k because its another week to eat right, lie in and train hard.....RESULT.


----------



## flinty90

Milky you know what you need you need a vest like mine mate .. doggy will make one for you i will love it if you have one as your avi lol !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Milky you know what you need you need a vest like mine mate .. doggy will make one for you i will love it if you have one as your avi lol !!!


I thought l owuld have been a " victim " already mate..


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I thought l owuld have been a " victim " already mate..


wouldn't want you to feel left out mate!


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> wouldn't want you to feel left out mate!
> 
> View attachment 69667


that actually looks cool i want a gayer coloured one


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> wouldn't want you to feel left out mate!
> 
> View attachment 69667


Cheers for not " gaying " me up to much mate.


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> that actually looks cool i want a gayer coloured one


Sorry mate, dont know what I was thinking - how about this?



PMSL


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Sorry mate, dont know what I was thinking - how about this?
> 
> View attachment 69668
> 
> 
> PMSL


thats better come on milky use it for your avi you cnut !!!


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Sorry mate, dont know what I was thinking - how about this?
> 
> View attachment 69668
> 
> 
> PMSL


I dont know what you keep " liking " Flinty l still look fu*king awesome !!


----------



## Milky

Had a funny turn today,

No breakfast this morning so at around 8.30 l had scrambled eggs on toast....

Never really ate then TBH and about 2 ish went dizzy and light headed and ran straight into a shop for a drink and a Mars Bar.

Felt ok ish after this but not 100 %.

Is it just the lack of food or is it the lack of carbs ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Had a funny turn today,
> 
> No breakfast this morning so at around 8.30 l had scrambled eggs on toast....
> 
> Never really ate then TBH and about 2 ish went dizzy and light headed and ran straight into a shop for a drink and a Mars Bar.
> 
> Felt ok ish after this but not 100 %.
> 
> Is it just the lack of food or is it the lack of carbs ?


Bloody hell mate.

I'd say lack of carbs and blood sugars being low if you've not had anything to eat.

How come you've not been eating?


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Bloody hell mate.
> 
> I'd say lack of carbs and blood sugars being low if you've not had anything to eat.
> 
> How come you've not been eating?


Just not had a bloody minute mate... didnt take anything with me and running round like a blue ar*ed fly.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just not had a bloody minute mate... didnt take anything with me and running round like a blue ar*ed fly.


When do you finish for xmas mate?

Bet you cant wait!!!


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> When do you finish for xmas mate?
> 
> Bet you cant wait!!!


Week today..

Thought there was going to be work this weekend but thankfully not. I am knackered and aching from head to toe BUT l get guilted into working usually and TBH l am a greedy tw*t.

Chrissy shopping and gym this weekend now, hopefully the sun bed too and picking up my Growth and slin as well.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Week today..
> 
> Thought there was going to be work this weekend but thankfully not. I am knackered and aching from head to toe BUT l get guilted into working usually and TBH l am a greedy tw*t.
> 
> Chrissy shopping and gym this weekend now, hopefully the sun bed too and picking up my Growth and slin as well.


Yeah I'm the same, can't come sooner !!

PMSL !! I'm a grabber too, working Sunday for some extra January pennies lol.

I feel for ya Xmas shopping tomorrow, on your own or is the missus dragging you around :lol:

Roll on the new medicine


----------



## Nidge

Milky said:


> Well its been another tw*t of a of a day, could hardly walk at the end of my shift, litterally every joint in my body is aching...
> 
> Not training tonight as there is no point at all... my " goodies " have arrived just need to pick them up..
> 
> NOT slacking, NOT making excuses chaps l swear, genuinely fu*ked and my whole body is drained of energy.


Mate if your fcuked give it a miss. Shoveling the black stuff all day is enough to fcuk anyone.


----------



## Sureno

sureno's pre work out

1ml super tren

1 T5

1 heaped serving of nox supp

mckenzies smelling salts at hand

dont care how [email protected] you are you'll be flying, only problem is the come down is a b!tch and can hit your CNS pretty hard so not advised every workout


----------



## Guest

Sureno said:


> sureno's pre work out
> 
> 1ml super tren
> 
> 1 T5
> 
> 1 heaped serving of nox supp
> 
> mckenzies smelling salts at hand
> 
> dont care how [email protected] you are you'll be flying, only problem is the come down is a b!tch and can hit your CNS pretty hard so not advised every workout


Full. On. Crackhead.

Your one crazy mo-fo!!!


----------



## Sureno

R0B said:


> Full. On. Crackhead.
> 
> Your one crazy mo-fo!!!


if your not full on your not sh!t


----------



## Guest

Sureno said:


> if your not full on your not sh!t


I'll pack my bags


----------



## Mingster

I had a swizzle lolly for my pre-workout today and had a cracking session.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> I had a swizzle lolly for my pre-workout today and had a cracking session.


Are you here all night Ming


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> Are you here all night Ming


Can feel the crash coming mate....


----------



## Sureno

Mingster said:


> I had a swizzle lolly for my pre-workout today and had a cracking session.


easy ming, you know what happened last time a man of your size swizzled up

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2011/12/naked-bodybuilder-attack-sends-couple-to-hospital.html


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Can feel the crash coming mate....


PMSL!

Put the stick down your Japanese eye 

That'll perk you up !!! :lol:


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Put the stick down your Japanese eye
> 
> That'll perk you up !!! :lol:


Awwww man my eyes are watering !!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Awwww man my eyes are watering !!


No not your eyeballs milky, bet that hurt ya silly sausage


----------



## flinty90

Milky you not whining again about bieg ill are you ffs lol X


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> Had a funny turn today,
> 
> No breakfast this morning so at around 8.30 l had scrambled eggs on toast....
> 
> Never really ate then TBH and about 2 ish went dizzy and light headed and ran straight into a shop for a drink and a Mars Bar.
> 
> Felt ok ish after this but not 100 %.
> 
> Is it just the lack of food or is it the lack of carbs ?


It is low blood sugar that caused this.

If this happens in the future, anything with sugar in it will pull you back to speed, generally a candy bar will just bring you back to life and make you feel just fine.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Milky you not whining again about bieg ill are you ffs lol X


Nah not at all mate.....


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Nah not at all mate.....


thank fcuk for that , i was fearing i would have to send you some fcukin diazepam over mate !!!


----------



## golden

old age !!!


----------



## Milky

Decent nights sleep. Drop daughter off at work then gym for some fasted cardio on my favourite stairclimber.


----------



## Another Excuse

commitment for you! hope you have a good one, well as good as cardio can get anyway!


----------



## Sureno

Have a good one milky!!!


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> thank fcuk for that , i was fearing i would have to send you some fcukin diazepam over mate !!!


Flinty im not feeling to good mate!

(Jay licking his lips thinking of Diazepan)


----------



## Guest

Have a good one Big Man!!!


----------



## Milky

Amazing the difference a bit of a lie in and a decent nights sleep makes...

Cardio this morning, legs this afternoon, shopping in between with the wife.


----------



## Tassotti

Milky, you still using the Mr Mongol Cross Trainer?


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Milky, you still using the Mr Mongol Cross Trainer?


Nah mate, daughter moved in and no room for it now..


----------



## Tassotti

Milky said:


> Nah mate, daughter moved in and no room for it now..


Did you flog it? Do you wanna flog it?


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Did you flog it? Do you wanna flog it?


Mate if you want it you can have it FOC


----------



## Tassotti

I'll pm you mate


----------



## Milky

Did my cardio this morning and just ate half a chicken with 100 grammes Uncle Bens rice...

Gonna give it 40 mins and go train legs.


----------



## digitalis

What's leg day consist of bud?


----------



## Milky

gazh1983 said:


> What's leg day consist of bud?


Leg extentions, hack squats, reverse leg curls, incline leg presses....calf raises amd what ever else the Hemo rage makes me do mate.


----------



## digitalis

lol, good stuff. Haven't done a session like that in ages : )


----------



## Milky

I feel SICK.....

I had to stop at a pelican crossing on the way home from the gym and wanted to kill the tw*t for making me use my clutch pedal again !!

I am gonna pay for that leg session for a few days l reckon..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> I feel SICK.....
> 
> I had to stop at a pelican crossing on the way home from the gym and wanted to kill the tw*t for making me use my clutch pedal again !!
> 
> I am gonna pay for that leg session for a few days l reckon..


Sounds like a good session. Did you get clutch shake?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Sounds like a good session. Did you get clutch shake?


No mate l couldnt lift my leg so just rammed it in gear !


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> No mate l couldnt lift my leg so just rammed it in gear !


Skkktttccchhhhh!!! Get in you cvunt.


----------



## Milky

I loved it tho mate, buzzing off the Hemo...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> I loved it tho mate, buzzing off the Hemo...


Might have to give this stuff a try after krimbo.


----------



## Tassotti

Is that hemo the same stuff as warrior rage Milky


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Might have to give this stuff a try after krimbo.


Dave has give it a go too and loves the stuff...... you have to stop yourself training mate or you would kill yourself !


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Is that hemo the same stuff as warrior rage Milky


Honestly dont know Tas but guessing so.

Its a pre workout stim and l am hooked on it !!


----------



## Milky

Also had my post workout shake when l got home and a protein bar....

Just setting up my test and sus jab ATM..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Also had my post workout shake when l got home and a protein bar....
> 
> Just setting up my test and sus jab ATM..


inject your protein bar and drink your gear mate , its good to change things around now and again i have been told at the gym :lol:


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> inject your protein bar and drink your gear mate , its good to change things around now and again i have been told at the gym :lol:


I know all about you enjoying the odd protein bar up your jacksi but some of us are normal and dont appreciate that kind of change !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I know all about you enjoying the odd protein bar up your jacksi but some of us are normal and dont appreciate that kind of change !!


what the fcuk do you mean, i was told its good for my core ????


----------



## Guest

Milky you are buzzing off that Hemo!!

Good work on the legs


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> what the fcuk do you mean, i was told its good for my core ????


Yeah you keep telling yourself that as you bend over !!


----------



## Milky

Just collected my goodies....

In a quandry now because l am doing 5 days on, 2 off but visiting the in laws over christmas...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just collected my goodies....
> 
> In a quandry now because l am doing 5 days on, 2 off but visiting the in laws over christmas...


What goodies mate ??? and whats your problem ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> What goodies mate ??? and whats your problem ???


The growth ans slin mate, l go to the in laws Boxing day and day after so cant jab when down there..


----------



## Milky

Well my legs are fu*king killing me and l love it, cant wait for the stepper in the morning to stretch them out..


----------



## flinty90

my lgs are aching now too mate... nice ache but it feels like my knees want to bend opposite way lol


----------



## Milky

Legs are killing me but thats makes it worth it..

Cardio this morning again.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Legs are killing me but thats makes it worth it..
> 
> Cardio this morning again.


Always a good thing to hear 

Have a good one mate!


----------



## Milky

Help required...

I have got my GH now, going to do it 5 days on 2 off, 5 iu's per day..

NOW l go to my in laws boxing day and the day after so l am thinking do l wait till l get back OR do l start today and have Monday / Tuesday as my days off ?

I realise l am a 42 yr old man and shouldnt be so impatient, l just cant wait to give it a go !!


----------



## Another Excuse

sorry no idea but be interested to read how your getting on with it


----------



## flinty90

im going to have to read into this GH , is there certain protocols when taking it milky or is it just a take it and grow ????

i have heard its great for cutting also is that true ???

AH milky PM sent


----------



## Mingster

There's lots of info in here mate http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/23020-methods-i-have-used.html

And this has a few more extreme ideas http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html


----------



## Guest

GH is amazing stuff!

Spoke to Milky about it a few weeks back.

My old gaffa went from a 80kg 6ft1 streak of pi55 to 115kg monster in 12 months.

He was doing a B&C of only 1g Test E blast, 250mg cruise along with GH for this 12 months.

His diet was nailed down really well, trained 5 times a week.

BF got down to about 8%, every fúcker in the gym knew his game but he had the last laugh


----------



## Milky

Just done a cardio session, 15 mins in climber followed by a quick chest circuit, l was weak as a kitten due to being fasted so going back later to hit it hard...


----------



## Tassotti

That's commitment !


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Just done a cardio session, 15 mins in climber followed by a quick chest circuit, l was weak as a kitten due to being fasted so going back later to hit it hard...


Its a killer fasted. I remember when i went from training at 17:30 with loads of grub inside me to 08:00 fasted and thought i was as strong as a 4 year old child. I remember thinking where the fcuk has my strength gone, got used to it after a while and things started to improve but what a killer at first.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Just done a cardio session, 15 mins in climber followed by a quick chest circuit, l was weak as a kitten due to being fasted so going back later to hit it hard...


Excellent Milky. Fasted is the way to go for cardio. I normally always train and cardio fated in the morning, then 2 weeks ago started to add in a small amount of carbs just prior to training, to fuel the weights, and I hit heaviest weights on every session. Back onto fasted now until the New Year and the weights have dropped down, but not by as much as previous, and I am still fciked when I finish teh cardio. Always cardio after weights as well for me.


----------



## Milky

Just had my half chicken and rice....

Was in Asda and asked the chemist for some Dextrose caps, got the third degree from him..

He asked me why l needed them l replied " dont ask mate "

" Oh is it to do with your training then ? Are you diabetic ? "

Again l said " dont ask mate, l can do without the lecture "

Fu*k me you would think l had asked for methadone toffee's or something !


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Just had my half chicken and rice....
> 
> Was in Asda and asked the chemist for some Dextrose caps, got the third degree from him..
> 
> He asked me why l needed them l replied " dont ask mate "
> 
> " Oh is it to do with your training then ? Are you diabetic ? "
> 
> Again l said " dont ask mate, l can do without the lecture "
> 
> Fu*k me you would think l had asked for methadone toffee's or something !


Fcuk me he sounds like the bloke that works at my gym. I'll have to try that one next time, "don't ask, i can do without the lecture" lol


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just had my half chicken and rice....
> 
> Was in Asda and asked the chemist for some Dextrose caps, got the third degree from him..
> 
> He asked me why l needed them l replied " dont ask mate "
> 
> " Oh is it to do with your training then ? Are you diabetic ? "
> 
> Again l said " dont ask mate, l can do without the lecture "
> 
> Fu*k me you would think l had asked for methadone toffee's or something !


yeah but you walked in with a fcukin syringe in your arm !!!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> yeah but you walked in with a fcukin syringe in your arm !!!!


Whats with the gay avvy now?


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> Whats with the gay avvy now?


dont know mate you picked it lol !!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> dont know mate you picked it lol !!!


No yours ya knob!!


----------



## Guest

LunaticSamurai said:


> No yours ya knob!!


He's on a mission!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

R0B said:


> He's starting up a mission for ghey people!!


fair enough.


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> No yours ya knob!!


im going to get all serious... no more messing about on here !!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> im going to get all serious... no more messing about on here !!!


Let me know when you do.


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> Let me know when you do.


I am mate ...


----------



## Milky

Made my " special " bolognase for me the wife and daughter...

Going to have that with a bit of tagliatelle and sit staring at my growth for another couple of hours..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Made my " special " bolognase for me the wife and daughter...
> 
> Going to have that with a bit of tagliatelle and sit staring at my growth for another couple of hours..


sounds very nice George , im still puzzling about what to have for tea .


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Made my " special " bolognase for me the wife and daughter...
> 
> Going to have that with a bit of tagliatelle and sit staring at my growth for another couple of hours..


Stop staring at it and get the bugger in!!!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> sounds very nice George , im still puzzling about what to have for tea .


Mince, onions, mushrooms, tomato soup, Dolmio and Morrisons party sausages and l tell you what mate its to fu*king die for !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mince, onions, mushrooms, tomato soup, Dolmio and Morrisons party sausages and l tell you what mate its to fu*king die for !!


well it certainly sounds very nice. similair to my chilli but without the sausages , or the taglietelle ..

i may very well have some vermicelli from the chinese tonight with some spare ribs . i think thats what im fancying at this moment in time !!


----------



## Milky

Never made it back to gym, would you believe l have been to Argos, B & M, Asda, Lidl, Morrisons, Aldi then into Bury to pick upi the daughter..

Not to fussed TBH, legs killing me still and gonna smash chest tomorow.

Still cant decide on when to start the growth..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Never made it back to gym, would you believe l have been to Argos, B & M, Asda, Lidl, Morrisons, Aldi then into Bury to pick upi the daughter..
> 
> Not to fussed TBH, legs killing me still and gonna smash chest tomorow.
> 
> Still cant decide on when to start the growth..


start it in the new year Milky , when you are fully back on it and have nothing getting in the way !!


----------



## steviethe spark

Milky said:


> Never made it back to gym, would you believe l have been to Argos, B & M, Asda, Lidl, Morrisons, Aldi then into Bury to pick upi the daughter..
> 
> Not to fussed TBH, legs killing me still and gonna smash chest tomorow.
> 
> Still cant decide on when to start the growth..


Shopppin this time of year is like a cattle market mate dont know how u could be bothered .Did chest on fri night and its still killing me lol.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Never made it back to gym, would you believe l have been to Argos, B & M, Asda, Lidl, Morrisons, Aldi then into Bury to pick upi the daughter..
> 
> Not to fussed TBH, legs killing me still and gonna smash chest tomorow.
> 
> Still cant decide on when to start the growth..


Mate I am in the same boat, baut am not starting GH until Mid january, once all the craziness has died down and I can guarantee the routine more. If I were you I would bite the bullet and hold off. Its a longer term play anyway with GH so a couple of weeks is not really going to have a huge impact, particularly if your schedule is disrupted over the Christmas / New Year period.

I know it is as frustrating as fcuk, but no point wasting any of it. :thumb:


----------



## steviethe spark

Do u flat bench barbell for chest mate and what sort of lifts u hittin if u do ?


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> Do u flat bench barbell for chest mate and what sort of lifts u hittin if u do ?


I do flat bench with oly bar, not including the bar l get 100 kgs mate, l also so incline DB presses, decline bar and if l have the energy finish up on the smith machine flat.


----------



## steviethe spark

No offence mate but from ur pics i thought u be benching 150 +.Ur routine is little like mine flat bench ,incline ,decline and flys to finish .U lookin foward to the holidays?


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> No offence mate but from ur pics i thought u be benching 150 +.Ur routine is little like mine flat bench ,incline ,decline and flys to finish .U lookin foward to the holidays?


My strongest parts are shouders and back mate, my bench has always let me down.. arms arent too bad either TBH.. i ALWAYS keep good form tho mate, to me that is more important.

Love time off work, bout the only time l eat properly and get to train every day !!

How about you mate ?


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> start it in the new year Milky , when you are fully back on it and have nothing getting in the way !!


This may sound like a stupid logic but l am thinking get it into my system before l start on the slin....


----------



## steviethe spark

Off for 2 weeks next fri so like u am lookin foward to hittin the gym and eatin well (hopefully).For me i turned benching from my worst exercise to prob my best lifts wise .Bet ur dead lifting is pretty good judgeing by that back?


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> Off for 2 weeks next fri so like u am lookin foward to hittin the gym and eatin well (hopefully).For me i turned benching from my worst exercise to prob my best lifts wise .Bet ur dead lifting is pretty good judgeing by that back?


Nothing special TBH mate, but like l say l concentrate on form throughout...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> My strongest parts are shouders and back mate, my bench has always let me down.. arms arent too bad either TBH.. i ALWAYS keep good form tho mate, to me that is more important.
> 
> Love time off work, bout the only time l eat properly and get to train every day !!
> 
> How about you mate ?


Its not really about what you can lift anyway unless your into powerlifting, its all about good form and progression. Serge Nubret would most of the time only bench 70-100kg, although his max was 225kg the lower were his working sets on a regular basis.

Powerlifting is different for obvious reasons, but i have always said, i don't give a fcuk what i lift as long as i am bigger than most people.


----------



## steviethe spark

Droped some weight on some of my lifts while bk cos it was pointed out to me by some guy in the gym my form was s**t lol.Wasnt happy at the time but glad he said it now lookin bk.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Its not really about what you can lift anyway unless your into powerlifting, its all about good form and progression. Serge Nubret would most of the time only bench 70-100kg, although his max was 225kg the lower were his working sets on a regular basis.
> 
> Powerlifting is different for obvious reasons, but i have always said, i don't give a fcuk what i lift as long as i am bigger than most people.


Exactly the same as mate and it must be working when some random chemist in Asda comments on me training...

Ego means fu*k all to me, size does tho..


----------



## Ginger Ben

From what I've read growth takes a while to do anything and you need to run it for a good 6 months to get best effects. With that in mind, waiting a couple of weeks won't make any difference. But if you want to get it in then do it

Disclaimer: I know nothing about gh from experience so this may be bs.....


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Exactly the same as mate and it must be working when some random chemist in Asda comments on me training...
> 
> Ego means fu*k all to me, size does tho..


Its all about the size. You can bench 300kg and only be 12 stone but no-one will give a fcuk co's you only look like you can bench 30kg, but a cut guy the weighs 17st looks like he can bench 300kg in his spare time. Size means everything.


----------



## Guest

Good to see your back at it pal.

I keep saying it but I will have to come up and train with you one of these weeks, put each other through a good session.


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> Its not really about what you can lift anyway unless your into powerlifting, its all about good form and progression. Serge Nubret would most of the time only bench 70-100kg, although his max was 225kg the lower were his working sets on a regular basis.
> 
> Powerlifting is different for obvious reasons, but i have always said, i don't give a fcuk what i lift as long as i am bigger than most people.


but how do they progress at this ,,

say if they stay at same weight throughout , surely they dont keep upping the reps ???? how do they progress ??

are we as a whole progressing too fast ??? do we need to be upping weights every single session or reps ???


----------



## hackskii

I would have cracked open the vial of GH the minute I got it in my hands and banged a shot.

but that is just me:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> but how do they progress at this ,,
> 
> say if they stay at same weight throughout , surely they dont keep upping the reps ???? how do they progress ??
> 
> are we as a whole progressing too fast ??? do we need to be upping weights every single session or reps ???


progression comes from being able to listen to your body saying, "i need to go up a weight now as i can comfortably lift this weight for 12 reps" When you get to that stage your ready for the next bit.

You can force yourself to go up the weights which is fine, but a lot of people tend to get stronger rather than bigger. I see people all the time that are big, lifting hardly any weight, not weight that you would think they should lift, but these people are repping out 12's.

Since i have started this way, i have gained more size natty than in the time spent lifting heavy for 6-8 reps and getting loads of injuries. Maybe its just what my body likes, but for a while now i have been looking at how the pro's used to do it back in the 70's. Arnie would only bench 140kg squat the same, for 10-12, sometimes even 14 reps if that's what his body wanted. I think that is the difference, they listened to their body and progressed from there, which is what i am doing now.

Heavy does play a part, but i think this plays a bigger part and its working for me.

A guy in the gym today fairly young asked me to pass him up the 27's co's he couldn't lift them, reluctantly i did, but i wanted to tell him that if they are too heavy for him to lift, he should lift a weight that he CAN lift on his own.


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> progression comes from being able to listen to your body saying, "i need to go up a weight now as i can comfortably lift this weight for 12 reps" When you get to that stage your ready for the next bit.
> 
> You can force yourself to go up the weights which is fine, but a lot of people tend to get stronger rather than bigger. I see people all the time that are big, lifting hardly any weight, not weight that you would think they should lift, but these people are repping out 12's.
> 
> Since i have started this way, i have gained more size natty than in the time spent lifting heavy for 6-8 reps and getting loads of injuries. Maybe its just what my body likes, but for a while now i have been looking at how the pro's used to do it back in the 70's. Arnie would only bench 140kg squat the same, for 10-12, sometimes even 14 reps if that's what his body wanted. I think that is the difference, they listened to their body and progressed from there, which is what i am doing now.
> 
> Heavy does play a part, but i think this plays a bigger part and its working for me.
> 
> A guy in the gym today fairly young asked me to pass him up the 27's co's he couldn't lift them, reluctantly i did, but i wanted to tell him that if they are too heavy for him to lift, he should lift a weight that he CAN lift on his own.


Mate i totally know what your saying... like i said in another post a my gym partner used to train in a gym and an older guy there used to only bench 1 plate per side EVER.. he was ripped to shreds and massive... now he use to take about 3 to 4 minutes to actually do 12 reps with that weight but it was super slow and controlled and full ROM...

I am a big fan of heavyush weights and moderate to high reps.. i think its personally made me grow very well... but i also figure that it has more to do with the increase in the weight,,

I might start to really put that into practice next year.. just pick a decent weight that i can rep out with but not super easily, and really look into slow and strict reps and see if that stimultaes growth, maybe keep reps at about 10 - 12 ....

thanks for that post mate !!!!


----------



## Milky

Been busy on here in my absence, love it, lots of different opinions all backed up with valid points...

Just took me an hour to get from Altrincham to Bury with the traffic, couldnt get out of my van my legs are that sore and stiff !!

Just had a shake and protein bar, gonna give it 40 ins or so then hit chest...

Feeling " bigger " in arms, legs and back after 4 jabs of the tren and sus... thinking l wil continue this whilst on growth...


----------



## flinty90

i meant to quote your other post milky about you saying it might be a daft idea but you wanted to get GH in before slin ...

Do you think your in a good position now menatlly , physically and environmentally (work and stuff) to start using Slin ????


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i meant to quote your other post milky about you saying it might be a daft idea but you wanted to get GH in before slin ...
> 
> Do you think your in a good position now menatlly , physically and environmentally (work and stuff) to start using Slin ????


As good as l will ever be mate, the nights will start drawing again, l have holidays booked, feeling ok physically. Work will always be an issue but if l wait for that to get sorted l will wait for ever...

I have to admit the slin concerns me but had a lot of advice and done a lot of reading and thinking l have to go for it..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> As good as l will ever be mate, the nights will start drawing again, l have holidays booked, feeling ok physically. Work will always be an issue but if l wait for that to get sorted l will wait for ever...
> 
> I have to admit the slin concerns me but had a lot of advice and done a lot of reading and thinking l have to go for it..


cant wait to see your results mate, should be immense !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> cant wait to see your results mate, should be immense !!!


They need to be the cost of them mate !!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> Mate i totally know what your saying... like i said in another post a my gym partner used to train in a gym and an older guy there used to only bench 1 plate per side EVER.. he was ripped to shreds and massive... now he use to take about 3 to 4 minutes to actually do 12 reps with that weight but it was super slow and controlled and full ROM...
> 
> I am a big fan of heavyush weights and moderate to high reps.. i think its personally made me grow very well... but i also figure that it has more to do with the increase in the weight,,
> 
> I might start to really put that into practice next year.. just pick a decent weight that i can rep out with but not super easily, and really look into slow and strict reps and see if that stimultaes growth, maybe keep reps at about 10 - 12 ....
> 
> thanks for that post mate !!!!


I would recommend it to anyone, i'm coming on in leaps and bounds since starting this 3 months ago. I used to be able to press 42.5kg each hand for 8, but now i am doing 30kg each hand for 12 no less, i feel i could now go to 32.5kg, but to my surprise other lifts have gone heavier than when i used to rep out 6-8, like the seated pull, i have maxed at over 90kg for 12 reps where before, (on gear) i was doing 77kg for 6-8, strange but i am listening.



Milky said:


> Been busy on here in my absence, love it, lots of different opinions all backed up with valid points...
> 
> Just took me an hour to get from Altrincham to Bury with the traffic, couldnt get out of my van my legs are that sore and stiff !!
> 
> Just had a shake and protein bar, gonna give it 40 ins or so then hit chest...
> 
> Feeling " bigger " in arms, legs and back after 4 jabs of the tren and sus... thinking l wil continue this whilst on growth...


Sounds like you have it in the bag G. Don't you just love the pumped feeling. You going to stay strict over Christmas? I am thinking that i may slip now and then with some alcohol and nibbles,


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> I would recommend it to anyone, i'm coming on in leaps and bounds since starting this 3 months ago. I used to be able to press 42.5kg each hand for 8, but now i am doing 30kg each hand for 12 no less, i feel i could now go to 32.5kg, but to my surprise other lifts have gone heavier than when i used to rep out 6-8, like the seated pull, i have maxed at over 90kg for 12 reps where before, (on gear) i was doing 77kg for 6-8, strange but i am listening.
> 
> Sounds like you have it in the bag G. Don't you just love the pumped feeling. You going to stay strict over Christmas? I am thinking that i may slip now and then with some alcohol and nibbles,


I dont drink mate and food wise l am not too bad as a rule, only the choccy lets me down..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> Mate i totally know what your saying... like i said in another post a my gym partner used to train in a gym and an older guy there used to only bench 1 plate per side EVER.. he was ripped to shreds and massive... now he use to take about 3 to 4 minutes to actually do 12 reps with that weight but it was super slow and controlled and full ROM...
> 
> I am a big fan of heavyush weights and moderate to high reps.. i think its personally made me grow very well... but i also figure that it has more to do with the increase in the weight,,
> 
> I might start to really put that into practice next year.. just pick a decent weight that i can rep out with but not super easily, and really look into slow and strict reps and see if that stimultaes growth, maybe keep reps at about 10 - 12 ....
> 
> thanks for that post mate !!!!





Milky said:


> I dont drink mate and food wise l am not too bad as a rule, only the choccy lets me down..


 :lol: i'm ok with the choccy, but the christmas drink, cheese and biscuits, little nibbles, ooohh, bad stuff!!


----------



## Milky

Just trained chest, pushed myself to make sure l felt some kind of pain...

Did a quick session as gym was busy and had to do some running around..

Steak for tea..... cant wait, then bath, shave and early night..


----------



## Replicator

hey bud ..not been in for a bit and all seems to be okay with you again ...Good stuff ................

PS) in scared of slin so will be watching this space to see how it goes with you


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> hey bud ..not been in for a bit and all seems to be okay with you again ...Good stuff ................
> 
> PS) in scared of slin so will be watching this space to see how it goes with you


The biggest bloke in my gym just said to me slin will either work, not work or kill you.......

I must admit not exactly an endorsemenet of the product...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> The biggest bloke in my gym just said to me slin will either work, not work or kill you.......
> 
> I must admit not exactly an endorsemenet of the product...


Oh er!!


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Oh er!!


I am now scouring the net for slin related deaths !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I am now scouring the net for slin related deaths !!


you wont find any mate ... there all dead !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> you wont find any mate ... there all dead !!!


Yeah cheers mate...


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I am now scouring the net for slin related deaths !!


The big problem with slin, Novorapid in particular, is that you have to get your carbs bang on as it is so fast acting. So you go from fine, to blurry vision, to falling over very quickly. And the blurry vision stage means you need lucozade and quick. My uncle is an injecting diabetic, so has a fridge full of Novorapid and Lantus (Slow acting), and I have seen him go Hypo very quickly and stumble for the 'zade.

Its is the one drug in the BB'ers armoury that I personally wouldn't touch. I know people get great results from it, but its just not for me.

take care mate and lots of research.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> The big problem with slin, Novorapid in particular, is that you have to get your carbs bang on as it is so fast acting. So you go from fine, to blurry vision, to falling over very quickly. And the blurry vision stage means you need lucozade and quick. My uncle is an injecting diabetic, so has a fridge full of Novorapid and Lantus (Slow acting), and I have seen him go Hypo very quickly and stumble for the 'zade.
> 
> Its is the one drug in the BB'ers armoury that I personally wouldn't touch. I know people get great results from it, but its just not for me.
> 
> take care mate and lots of research.


Mate l swear the minute l start it l will never be seen without a bottle of the stuff in my hand....

This is worse than when l first started gear !!


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> The big problem with slin, Novorapid in particular, is that you have to get your carbs bang on as it is so fast acting. So you go from fine, to blurry vision, to falling over very quickly. And the blurry vision stage means you need lucozade and quick. My uncle is an injecting diabetic, so has a fridge full of Novorapid and Lantus (Slow acting), and I have seen him go Hypo very quickly and stumble for the 'zade.
> 
> Its is the one drug in the BB'ers armoury that I personally wouldn't touch. I know people get great results from it, but its just not for me.
> 
> take care mate and lots of research.


X2 Not for me neither. But best of luck with it Milky and hope all goes well for you.

Just be bloody careful.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> X2 Not for me neither. But best of luck with it Milky and hope all goes well for you.
> 
> Just be bloody careful.


Bump that ming ...be careful Milky ..........................real careful !


----------



## tprice

milky - u animal!!

good luck with the slin, ill be following!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroids-bodybuilding-articles/40-insulin-most-anabolic-hormone-part-1-2-a.html


----------



## LunaticSamurai

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/159626-insulin-gurus.html


----------



## Milky

Well been awake since 1 am.... sat watching deadliest catch and not lookin forward to work at all..

Pretty sure its the Hemo rage, slept well from 10 till 1 then wide awake.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well been awake since 1 am.... sat watching deadliest catch and not lookin forward to work at all..
> 
> Pretty sure its the Hemo rage, slept well from 10 till 1 then wide awake.


Blooming hell, that's annoying I bet!!

Probably is the Hemo, what time did you have it.....?


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Well been awake since 1 am.... sat watching deadliest catch and not lookin forward to work at all..
> 
> Pretty sure its the Hemo rage, slept well from 10 till 1 then wide awake.


Mate, just looked at the ingredient list on this stuff, and I reckon you want to leave at least 6 hours, ideally 8, in between taking the hemo and trying to sleep. For a start it has 1,3 DiMethylAmylAmine AND Yohimbine in it. Both of the are powerful alpha receptor stimulators, whuch means you will have a load of additional epinephrine (adrenaline) floating around. On top of this there is caffeine, a load of other amylamine and phenylamines. Great for powering a workout and burning fat, but will keep you awake all night. Also if you ate taking the full 'underground' dose there may be a day on day cumulative effect. So after a few days of having it each day may actually then be enough for full blown insomnia.

Also mate you are going to need to cycle using this. Because the substances I mentioned will eventually, after 6-8 weeks down regulate your alpha receptors, and you won't get the same effects from it. How ever long you take it, you are going to have to spend the same time off it.

Good luck buddy, hope this helps.


----------



## Milky

Cheers Diggy big help that...

Legs still sore 4 days on.....lets hope its working.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Cheers Diggy big help that...
> 
> Legs still sore 4 days on.....lets hope its working.


Mate, no worries. I wrote a couple of articles here on the 1,3 DMAA and Yohimbine. Hee are the links if you want more info.

1,3 DimethylAmylAmine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

Yohimbine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

:thumb:


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> The biggest bloke in my gym just said to me slin will either work, not work or kill you.......
> 
> I must admit not exactly an endorsemenet of the product...


shotgun your vest and gear.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

DiggyV said:


> Mate, just looked at the ingredient list on this stuff, and I reckon you want to leave at least 6 hours, ideally 8, in between taking the hemo and trying to sleep. For a start it has 1,3 DiMethylAmylAmine AND Yohimbine in it. Both of the are powerful alpha receptor stimulators, whuch means you will have a load of additional epinephrine (adrenaline) floating around. On top of this there is caffeine, a load of other amylamine and phenylamines. Great for powering a workout and burning fat, but will keep you awake all night. Also if you ate taking the full 'underground' dose there may be a day on day cumulative effect. So after a few days of having it each day may actually then be enough for full blown insomnia.
> 
> Also mate you are going to need to cycle using this. Because the substances I mentioned will eventually, after 6-8 weeks down regulate your alpha receptors, and you won't get the same effects from it. How ever long you take it, you are going to have to spend the same time off it.
> 
> Good luck buddy, hope this helps.


Phenylamines are brutal stuff, i take that now and then with caffein to boost my mental state and sometimes workouts, and wow what a buzz, feel so focused and awake/aware its untrue.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Subscribed!

What's your height and weight mate?

Are you training for aesthetics or do you compete in anything?


----------



## Ginger Ben

DiggyV said:


> Mate, no worries. I wrote a couple of articles here on the 1,3 DMAA and Yohimbine. Hee are the links if you want more info.
> 
> 1,3 DimethylAmylAmine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html
> 
> Yohimbine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html
> 
> :thumb:


1,3 dimeth does not agree with me at all - get amazing buzz from it and feeling of power in the gym but i crash really badly on it. Now avoid it as much as possible


----------



## Milky

s&ccoach said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> What's your height and weight mate?
> 
> Are you training for aesthetics or do you compete in anything?


5' 11" mate and just under 17 stone, training to combat the old yrs and goals of being big with a six pack...


----------



## Milky

Not sure about training tonight...

In lots of " good " pain still and thinking a night off wont do me any harm... also having a re think on the stims.... not doing them every night from now on..

Can still feel legs and chest, right trap is sore for some reason.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a rest mate and hit something hard tomorrow. Eat well and get some good kip under your belt


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a rest mate and hit something hard tomorrow. Eat well and get some good kip under your belt


Back tomorow mate and l love training back.......

Early night tonight as last night was rough...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Back tomorow mate and l love training back.......
> 
> Early night tonight as last night was rough...


Me too. Favourite and best body part for me. Rest up and give it a bit extra tomorrow!


----------



## Replicator

yup back is my favorite too ...

Day off is a good idea Milky.........you will be in a right good frame of mind and well rested for blasting your back!


----------



## Milky

Food eaten.....melatonin taken....night peeps...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Food eaten.....melatonin taken....night peeps...


Sounds like a good idea. See you up there. Get the bed warm please.

Did i just say that out loud?


----------



## flinty90

night mate hope you have a good nights sleep brother X


----------



## Milky

Decent sleep last night.... Soaking wet at work but hitting the gym tonight regardless.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Decent sleep last night.... Soaking wet at work but hitting the gym tonight regardless.


Good man. Will help to keep any colds away I am sure. Also don't want to waste all that lovely test!


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Decent sleep last night.... Soaking wet at work but hitting the gym tonight regardless.


Give it Hell :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Not long since got in.... daughter has made my tea so gonna have to eat it..... hit the gym when its settled...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Not long since got in.... daughter has made my tea so gonna have to eat it..... hit the gym when its settled...


Have a good one mate!


----------



## hackskii

Where does everyone get those colored tops at?

Or, who does that?

I have a pic I could do that with.


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Where does everyone get those colored tops at?
> 
> Or, who does that?
> 
> I have a pic I could do that with.


vest movement thread


----------



## hackskii

R0B said:


> vest movement thread


Just put a pic in there.

Thanks Rob


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Just put a pic in there.
> 
> Thanks Rob


No worries mate


----------



## Milky

My current view on the M6


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> My current view on the M6


I feel for you mate. I have a zero tolerance threshold when it comes to traffic.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> My current view on the M6


That's pants!


----------



## Milky

It is what it is chaps....last day tomorow.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> My current view on the M6


bollox m8. I fcuking hate traffic. Feel for you bro'


----------



## olliel

****ing pain hate the m6 you in a truck


----------



## Milky

olliel said:


> ****ing pain hate the m6 you in a truck


I was mate yeah...


----------



## Milky

RIGHT.....

Made a conscious decision today that training is over till 28 th December...

Reasons being ;

Tomorow night... works do

Saturday ... christmas shopping

At the In laws boxing day and day after..

Also my membershipis due tonight so dont see the point paying a month when l wont get there for over a week..

I am going to start my growth and slin in the new yr as well....

Merry christmas everyone who pops in and thank you for your support and encouragement....

Next yr is gonna be a big one !!


----------



## Guest

It certainly will be a good year mate!

Have a good one too Milky


----------



## Mingster

All the best mate.


----------



## Tassotti

Christmas shopping Saturday is going to be horrendous Milky.

Good luck !

Hope you have a fantastic time over Christmas mate

Tass


----------



## fullyloaded

been i good read from the pages i haven't skipped haha. hope your ok for a cuppa when you pop over could do with picking your brain.


----------



## Milky

fullyloaded said:


> been i good read from the pages i haven't skipped haha. hope your ok for a cuppa when you pop over could do with picking your brain.


Will be a pleasure mate...

Gonna arrange with Ming about dropping the mats of and head down your way..


----------



## Milky

Great last day in work catching pnuemonia..!!


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Great last day in work catching pnuemonia..!!


Oh perfect. Setting you up nicely for Christmas..... :no:


----------



## Milky

I am home !!!!!!

Thank fu*k for that..... time to sleep, eat well and chill....


----------



## Milky

Well this is handy....nice bout of food poisoning before christmas...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well this is handy....nice bout of food poisoning before christmas...


WTF!?

Noooooooo! That's not good mate.


----------



## Milky

R0B:2711677 said:


> WTF!?
> 
> Noooooooo! That's not good mate.


Lay on the bed Rob.....eyes watering....dont know which end to stick down the bog and feeling quite unwell...


----------



## Mingster

Fcukin hell Milks you're on a bad trot - scuse the pun - mate. One thing after another lately:sad:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Lay on the bed Rob.....eyes watering....dont know which end to stick down the bog and feeling quite unwell...


That's wànk mate! Only had it once, bloody awful.

What's done it.....

Hope you get perked up for some Xmas dinner!!


----------



## Milky

Just spewed my ring up..... god knows what caused it...


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Fcukin hell Milks you're on a bad trot - scuse the pun - mate. One thing after another lately:sad:


Ah mate its no biggy just an inconvenience of sorts....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope it clears up soon mate. Get some kip if you can stay out of the sh1tter and you'll be ok tomorrow.


----------



## flinty90

Milky been sucking Sureno off again ???


----------



## chambers9k

We don't want you wasting away eh Milky!

Get well soon


----------



## hackskii

Well, that traffic looks like ours, but double the lanes and put the cars closer to each other and you have LA traffic.

I have seen as many as 8 lanes wide, and all stop and go.


----------



## Milky

Spent the last twelve hours on the loo with it coming out of one end or the other...still not 100 % but what can l do.

It will go on time no doubt...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

oh mate. hope it's only a 1 day thing.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Spent the last twelve hours on the loo with it coming out of one end or the other...still not 100 % but what can l do.
> 
> It will go on time no doubt...


Hopefully on the mend later on today mate.


----------



## flinty90

Well Milky your a scickly cnut, but i love ya man ... thanks for all the entertainment and advice this year pal.. hope you have a brill holiday and get well soon XX


----------



## expletive

At least you'll have loads of room for all that lovely Xmas grub mate.


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> At least you'll have loads of room for all that lovely Xmas grub mate.


Mate even the thought of food right now is knocking me sick...


----------



## Oldam Lad

Just keep it plain and simple and inform us what didn't for you as well Milky. Subbed. hope you ave a good year next year, Milks


----------



## Breda

Happy Christmas to you and yours G


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas Mate 

Have a good one.


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Fingers crossed you clear up nicely so you can destroy anything in sight tomorrow, hope that you and the family have a great xmas too Milky :beer:


----------



## retro-mental

Sorry to hear you aint to great Gee

maybe its your body doing a last minute clear out to make way for all the good food you gonna consume over the next week. Hope you have a good one


----------



## Milky

retro-mental said:


> Sorry to hear you aint to great Gee
> 
> maybe its your body doing a last minute clear out to make way for all the good food you gonna consume over the next week. Hope you have a good one


Cheers mate...

Next yr is gonna be a big one...


----------



## retro-mental

Milky said:


> Cheers mate...
> 
> Next yr is gonna be a big one...


Thats what i think. I can feel it. We are all gonna make great gains next year


----------



## DiggyV

2012 - The year of the Massive!  Bring it on.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> 2012 - The year of the Massive!  Bring it on.


A fu*king men brother...


----------



## paul81

hope your back on top in the morning fella


----------



## Mingster

All the best mate:thumbup1: And if we don't get to the Olympia next year as spectators we'll get there the year after on the stage:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Merry Christmas to you and yours Milky !

Hope you have a blinder mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

hope you're better mate. happy christmas.


----------



## Another Excuse

Happy Christmas mate!


----------



## Milky

Feeling ok today peeps, not 100 % but a lot better...

Wife got me some Hemo rage for chrissy but really dont think it would be a good idea ATM.....


----------



## flinty90

Happy christmas brother. wosh i could be having a pint with you mate today XX


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Happy christmas brother. wosh i could be having a pint with you mate today XX


Would be a laugh mate for us all to get together definatly...


----------



## Milky

Just been skipping thro and realised its been a while since the shoulder played up or give me any jip..... Hopefully a good sign for the challenges ahead of me..


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Just been skipping thro and realised its been a while since the shoulder played up or give me any jip..... Hopefully a good sign for the challenges ahead of me..


whats your goals for 2012 gym wise mate?


----------



## Milky

Afghan said:


> whats your goals for 2012 gym wise mate?


Size, definition and lower BF mate, also want to up my fitness levels as well....

Up against tasty and Dinger in the face off so got them 2 too whoop as well !!


----------



## Guest

Haha can't wait but hope no one gets injurys I'm a fair player good luck


----------



## Milky

Bit of christmas day motivation..

Fu*king BRILLIANT video this...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Size, definition and lower BF mate, also want to up my fitness levels as well....
> 
> *Up against tasty and Dinger in the face off* so got them 2 too whoop as well !!


And count me in on that action aswell X


----------



## Milky

I need to know the ages of my enem.......... sorry competitors ...

I am not making excuses already but l feel any extra incentives are going to be usefull....


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I need to know the ages of my enem.......... sorry competitors ...
> 
> I am not making excuses already but l feel any extra incentives are going to be usefull....


They're all 18, go get 'em !!


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> They're all 18, go get 'em !!


Mate it will make the victory so much more bitter sweet if they are.....


----------



## strongmanmatt

George.,

How come you don't do any squats?


----------



## Milky

strongmanmatt said:


> George.,
> 
> How come you don't do any squats?


They just dont agree with me mate..

Cant hold the bar properly, cant stand the feeling in my lower back and dont like to push thro fear of injury..

If you look back thro my journal you will see a link to a Dorian Yates article saying they arent the be all and end all of exercises..


----------



## Milky

Well woke up this morning feeling pretty damn good TBH..

No bloating or bad stomach and well rested so over the mooon about that.

Got a 250 mile drive now to the out-laws, spend a couple of days down there, they live in the grounds of a big posh school with its own gym and pool then back home to some serious dabbling and some serious competing !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> *Well woke up this morning feeling pretty damn good TBH.*.
> 
> No bloating or bad stomach and well rested so over the mooon about that.
> 
> Got a 250 mile drive now to the out-laws, spend a couple of days down there, they live in the grounds of a big posh school with its own gym and pool then back home to some serious dabbling and some serious competing !!


that was me you were feeling ya cnut X


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> They just dont agree with me mate..
> 
> Cant hold the bar properly, cant stand the feeling in my lower back and dont like to push thro fear of injury..
> 
> If you look back thro my journal you will see a link to a Dorian Yates article saying they arent the be all and end all of exercises..


Good call Milky ....I had to give up sqauts about 5-6 years ago now. I was getting probs with two discs in my lower back and causing sciatica.

Nothing wrong with deadlifts to take their place............i do full deads one week and partials the next ............trapbar to knee level and this allows for more weight that week ....love it !!


----------



## Milky

Here is where l will be spending the next couple of days with my beautiful wife and her family.

Milton Abbey its called, has a full size swimming pool and a gym good enough to get me sweating...


----------



## Guest

Looks very nice mate


----------



## achilles88

Milky said:


> Here is where l will be spending the next couple of days with my beautiful wife and her family.
> 
> Milton Abbey its called, has a full size swimming pool and a gym good enough to get me sweating...
> View attachment 70493
> 
> 
> View attachment 70492


****in hell wouldnt mind living there myself


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Looks very nice mate


Pictures dont do it justice mate...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Pictures dont do it justice mate...


They never do mate, I bet it dead quiet and calm too!


----------



## Milky

Well before the abuse starts, wifes step father is doing my fu*king garnet in, he cant watch fu*l all on the tv for more than 3 minutes hence why l am on here and |Youtube...


----------



## ki3rz

Milky said:


> Well before the abuse starts, wifes step father is doing my fu*king garnet in, he cant watch fu*l all on the tv for more than 3 minutes hence why l am on here and |Youtube...


Sounds like my dad ! Nothing worse than the channel flickers:rolleyes:


----------



## digitalis

Milky said:


> Here is where l will be spending the next couple of days with my beautiful wife and her family.
> 
> Milton Abbey its called, has a full size swimming pool and a gym good enough to get me sweating...
> View attachment 70493
> 
> 
> View attachment 70492


Wow, nice!


----------



## Milky

digitalis said:


> Wow, nice!


Wifes step father is live in on site caretaker, cottage thrown in the lot mate, lovely surroundings to work in..


----------



## ki3rz

Is the gym as nice as the rest of it looks?


----------



## Milky

KI3RAN said:


> Is the gym as nice as the rest of it looks?


Its adequate mate but the pool is fu*king fantastic !!


----------



## Milky

Well the break was short lived...

Got a phone call from pregnant daughter in tears, in pain and home alone and scared so 250 mile later at warp factor 9 and it turns out to be heartburn....!

Ah well.....at least she's ok...thats all that matters..


----------



## Tassotti

Oh no..nightmare !

Glad your daughter is okay though


----------



## RowRow

Stopping in Milky, watch what the elderly are doing and all that. Interested in how your slin goes too mate.


----------



## Milky

Decided today is the day l lose my growth virginity...

If my gym isnt open going to find one that is and make today a very constructive one...


----------



## jstarcarr

Milky said:


> Decided today is the day l lose my growth virginity...
> 
> If my gym isnt open going to find one that is and make today a very constructive one...


its open today at 9


----------



## Milky

Cheers James you were my next port of call to ask...


----------



## jstarcarr

Milky said:


> Cheers James you were my next port of call to ask...


No probs, am going there soon , may walk there as buses are crap today. What you training?


----------



## Milky

jstarcarr:2717760 said:


> No probs, am going there soon , may walk there as buses are crap today. What you training?


Legs or back.... Not sure mate. How about you. .?


----------



## jstarcarr

Milky said:


> Legs or back.... Not sure mate. How about you. .?


Deadlifts and a few pump sets of pulldowns


----------



## flinty90

Back for me today , give it some hammer.. ROBROID coming for a blast... gym is closed to public but i got key so it will be just a nice cosy 3 some training today lol !!!


----------



## Milky

Brekky ;

4 x scrambled eggs

4 x Weetabix

Cup of Rocketfuel coffee

Glass of OJ

5 iu's GH

Give it half an hour,

One scoop Hemo rage then 20 mins later hit the gym...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Brekky ;
> 
> 4 x scrambled eggs
> 
> 4 x Weetabix
> 
> Cup of Rocketfuel coffee
> 
> Glass of OJ
> 
> 5 iu's GH
> 
> Give it half an hour,
> 
> One scoop Hemo rage then 20 mins later hit the gym...


'kin hell mate! Rocket Fuel & Hemo Rage, You'll smash the place to pieces!

Have a good one


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> 'kin hell mate! Rocket Fuel & Hemo Rage, You'll smash the place to pieces!
> 
> Have a good one


Sh*t never thought of that !!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Sh*t never thought of that !!


PMSL!

Well its going to be a good one, plus placebo of the growth!


----------



## Milky

Trained chest in the end, blitzed it..

Just got home, T shirt is dripping and l feel pretty happy with my workout...

Flat bench

Incline Db

Cable flies

Incline machine press

Pec dec

Seated bench press

Didnt break any records with weights, just did my usual but definalty feel there is more in the tank..


----------



## Milky

Just had my post workout shake...

Hoping to start the Slin tomorow, think it would be better to experiment when off work... must be honest tho its actually scaring me the thought of it !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just had my post workout shake...
> 
> Hoping to start the Slin tomorow, think it would be better to experiment when off work... must be honest tho its actually scaring me the thought of it !


yeah i can understand why mate, but you have done your research so should be fine mate, not like your a young scrote thats just going to bang it in willy nilly X


----------



## Milky

The words , work, not work or die are still quite strong in my head !

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> The words , work, not work or die are still quite strong in my head !
> 
> :lol:


if you have any doubt mate then dont do it, your big enough and im sure with hgh your diet sorted and consistent training you still have a lot of growth left in you ithout the need for slin.... however its always the same isnt it lol you want to try it but your mind likes to keep you grounded X


----------



## Mingster

How was the Hemo Rage, mate? I got some for Christmas too and have never used a pre-workout lol.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> How was the Hemo Rage, mate? I got some for Christmas too and have never used a pre-workout lol.


Awww man, its rocket fuel mate, l cant rate it enough !!


----------



## Milky

I have also made a conscious decision today to cut out most of the fizzy drinks....

I drink far too much of the sh*t TBH... oh and the choccy addiction is getting sorted as well...


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> How was the Hemo Rage, mate? I got some for Christmas too and have never used a pre-workout lol.


Its brilliant stuff m8, much better than jacked and doesnt leave you like a clucking bag head at the night time.

Taste is alright aswell I got the cherry one, tastes like cherry cola bottles


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys. I'm doing some night shifts in January so the plan is to take some to get me through the night and train first thing in morning. I need to sleep after that though. LOL I'll be doing some experimenting I reckon.


----------



## Guest

Aye m8 you should be fine sleeping on it, ive never had any trouble having a kip after the gym


----------



## Milky

Well here's a laugh, due to the fact we were supposed to be at the in laws for a couple of days we have no bloody food in !

So l am sat here starving with no sources of protein to hand at all...


----------



## Rick89

good luck with the slin milky keep us posted

what sort of plan/protocol you got in mind buddy


----------



## Milky

Rick89 said:


> good luck with the slin milky keep us posted
> 
> what sort of plan/protocol you got in mind buddy


5 iu's GH Mon to Fri

5 iu's Slin Post workout.

Also running it with Tren and Sus, 1 ml of each every 3 days...


----------



## Milky

The Hemo is just about wearing off !!

Christ almighty its strong stuff !


----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky

Just done a ml of Tren and Sus....

Only adding it as a reminder for myself to keep a note of date TBH..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just done a ml of Tren and Sus....
> 
> Only adding it as a reminder for myself to keep a note of date TBH..


OK Coolio i hope it makes your traps and shoulders grow that big your fcukin head gets lost and implodes lol X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> OK Coolio i hope it makes your traps and shoulders grow that big your fcukin head gets lost and implodes lol X


Mate l see BIG things for lots of us on here next yr..

This last yr has been a good laugh and we have all gotten to know each other a bit better but l honestly get the feeling next yr will be more about the business than the laughs..

There seems to be a " change " afoot if you see where l am coming from...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate l see BIG things for lots of us on here next yr..
> 
> This last yr has been a good laugh and we have all gotten to know each other a bit better but l honestly get the feeling next yr will be more about the business than the laughs..
> 
> There seems to be a " change " afoot if you see where l am coming from...


fcukin dam rght mate, i am so excited (genuinely) for not just me but a few guys on here that are planing to do the business,

if your plans come off mate im fcukin drooling at the size you will be lol.... awesome ..

Uriel

ming

Robroid

breda

thunder

luther just to name a few that im excited to see what they get out of 2012....


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> fcukin dam rght mate, i am so excited (genuinely) for not just me but a few guys on here that are planing to do the business,
> 
> if your plans come off mate im fcukin drooling at the size you will be lol.... awesome ..
> 
> Uriel
> 
> ming
> 
> Robroid
> 
> breda
> 
> thunder
> 
> luther just to name a few that im excited to see what they get out of 2012....


Exactly same as mate, sort of really good natured competition...


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> 5 iu's GH Mon to Fri
> 
> 5 iu's Slin Post workout.
> 
> Also running it with Tren and Sus, 1 ml of each every 3 days...


 Just for ref (you prob know this) up to 8iu slin is synergistic with GH receptors


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> Just for ref (you prob know this) up to 8iu slin is synergistic with GH receptors


Please explain mate....


----------



## xpower

I'll try (Dat put it better & more technically than I can ever remember)

Basically up to 8iu slin brings new/fresh GH receptors into play.Over that & the new receptors although still present are blunted by excess slin & stay dormant.

I'm sure a better explanation is available but that's as complex as I can manage @ the mo lol


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> I'll try (Dat put it better & more technically than I can ever remember)
> 
> Basically up to 8iu slin brings new/fresh GH receptors into play.Over that & the new receptors although still present are blunted by excess slin & stay dormant.
> 
> I'm sure a better explanation is available but that's as complex as I can manage @ the mo lol


I am using the 5 mate as l am not so confident as to use more TBH..


----------



## flinty90

xpower said:


> I'll try (Dat put it better & more technically than I can ever remember)
> 
> Basically up to 8iu slin brings new/fresh GH receptors into play.Over that & the new receptors although still present are blunted by excess slin & stay dormant.
> 
> I'm sure a better explanation is available but that's as complex as I can manage @ the mo lol


i hate all you clever cnuts and thee big words and fcukin magical brains.. but im so fcukin glad your on our side lol X


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> I am using the 5 mate as l am not so confident as to use more TBH..


5 is a good place to start mate


----------



## Milky

Woke up looking like a lobster after doing 9 mins on the sunbed yesterday.

Breakfast time then gym to train back..

Love time off work, eat right, sleep right and train hard...


----------



## Milky

For the record l am about 4 shots into the tren and sus and feeling it kick in big time, strenght is improving and some size seems to be coming back...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

gwan lad


----------



## Milky

Not trained yet as to had an errand to run, then decided to take wife and daughter out for dinner, wan*ers took 45 mins and still didnt turn up with the chicken so had words, told them to shove it and now sent wife to Asda to get me half a chicken and some rice...


----------



## Milky

Bit torn as to wether to take the Hemo rage before l train...

The effects are quite lasting and dont fancy a restless night...


----------



## Guest

Get it down you man!


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Bit torn as to wether to take the Hemo rage before l train...
> 
> The effects are quite lasting and dont fancy a restless night...


how longs it usually keep you going for?


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> how longs it usually keep you going for?


I can be tripping for about 8 hours mate !


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> I can be tripping for about 8 hours mate !


jesus! might get me some of that stuff!! lol

do you get a similar reaction to other pre workout stuff, or is it just this thats got you on one?


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> jesus! might get me some of that stuff!! lol
> 
> do you get a similar reaction to other pre workout stuff, or is it just this thats got you on one?


Just this one mate, it is fu*king good stuff l have to say and a bargain at £20 for 30 scoops !!


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Just this one mate, it is fu*king good stuff l have to say and a bargain at £20 for 30 scoops !!


hmm.. in the market for a decent PWO drink, ewen's got me looking at warrior rage (which i was gonna buy earlier, but BB warehouse have a problem with their payment processing) might have to have a look at this as well.

where did you get yours from chap?


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> hmm.. in the market for a decent PWO drink, ewen's got me looking at warrior rage (which i was gonna buy earlier, but BB warehouse have a problem with their payment processing) might have to have a look at this as well.
> 
> where did you get yours from chap?


SShealthfoods mate, got the suckerpunch flavour, really is good stuff...


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> SShealthfoods mate, got the suckerpunch flavour, really is good stuff...


loving the line from the description:

''However, be warned: This formula is evil and may be way too strong for some individuals ''

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> loving the line from the description:
> 
> ''However, be warned: This formula is evil and may be way too strong for some individuals ''
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Mate its bloody true !!!


----------



## Milky

Well trained back...

Pretty average workout TBH, no mean feats of strength or endurance, got a good pump tho.

Bloody sunburn creased me tho :lol:


----------



## Milky

Just ate 400 grammes sirloing steak with some oven baked home made " chips "

Very nice it was too, going to have a shake later then that should do me for the day..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just ate 400 grammes sirloing steak with some oven baked home made " chips "
> 
> Very nice it was too, going to have a shake later then that should do me for the day..


God I could eat that right now!!


----------



## Milky

I seem to have some flactulance issues, the daughter has gone to bed and the wife refuses to speak to me and is tellling me l am sleeping on the couch, l am blaming the mushrooms..


----------



## Milky

Up and about,

Very little appetite this morning, really need to address this problem.

Got a few things to do today but hoping to fit a session in with Raptor..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Up and about,
> 
> Very little appetite this morning, really need to address this problem.
> 
> Got a few things to do today but hoping to fit a session in with Raptor..


I've been the same this last week at breakfast time! A bit annoying, thing is I have no appetite, but pop some snap in front of me and its gone in a flash! 

Have a good one mate, reminds me I need to get in touch with the womanizer :lol:


----------



## clarkey

Milky said:


> Up and about,
> 
> Very little appetite this morning, really need to address this problem.
> 
> Got a few things to do today but hoping to fit a session in with Raptor..


Milky have you tried doing some light cardio before breakfast like a 20min walk? I find this def kicks my motabilism and keeps me ticking over for the day. Its a ball ache getting up in this weather to do it but I find it helps alot or if you have oats and whey blend it into a shake and drink it much easier than having to sit down and eat.


----------



## Milky

clarkey said:


> Milky have you tried doing some light cardio before breakfast like a 20min walk? I find this def kicks my motabilism and keeps me ticking over for the day. Its a ball ache getting up in this weather to do it but I find it helps alot or if you have oats and whey blend it into a shake and drink it much easier than having to sit down and eat.


Mate l cannot do the oats thing, tried it many times and l heave my ring up...

My appetite is odd, l read alot of what people eat on this forum and think " fu*k me how do they do it "

I am improving tho, slowly, even if its only adding in a few shakes here and there..


----------



## Milky

Well unusually Raptor is hung over and bleary eyed so looks like its a lone shoulder and trap session..


----------



## Tassotti

Thought he lived in Spain .?


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Thought he lived in Spain .?


Back in Manc mate.


----------



## Milky

Just dropped my Hemo Rage..... 20 mins and l am good to go..


----------



## Bamse

Milky said:


> Just dropped my **** Rage..... 20 mins and l am good to go..


Fixed. So you're off to a session with Raptor then?


----------



## Milky

Bamse said:


> Fixed. So you're off to a session with Raptor then?


Ha ha, you tw*t.....

Nah mate he's hung over and priming himself for his next party...


----------



## Milky

Just trained shoulders, should have been shoulders and traps but by the time l was getting near the end of shoulders l was ready for throwing up.

Really need to get this stomach acid in check, EVERYTHING l eat is repeating on me since last Friday.

Going to fast tonght, nothing but water to see if that helps..


----------



## Tassotti

Could it be the hemo ?


----------



## Guest

Try some andrews or antacids m8 hopefully it might settle it


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Could it be the hemo ?


Thought about this mate but no, its everything l eat or drink.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Try some andrews or antacids m8 hopefully it might settle it


This is my next option mate yes.


----------



## Milky

Ok just dropped an Andrews liver salt, my god l remember my dad taking these when l was a kid and me thinking " fu*k that for a lark " and here l am an old man myself !

No food now just plenty of water l think..


----------



## Tassotti

Getting old is weird ........


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Getting old is weird ........


It really is mate, l do sh*t now l never thought l would do !


----------



## Tassotti

Milky said:


> It really is mate, l do sh*t now l never thought l would do !


I do shit now and when I think about what I am doing, I realise I'm old


----------



## Milky

Well no food tonight so far and plenty of water, really hope l can flush myself out, sick of wind and food repeating on me but if not will carry on training, farting and burping !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well no food tonight so far and plenty of water, really hope l can flush myself out, sick of wind and food repeating on me but if not will carry on training, farting and burping !


Have you thought about getting some digestive enzymes in you? Udo's do a good one. Take one with your bigger meals and I find I hardly get any bloating now and farts are much leas than before. Used to be able to melt chrome from 10 paces!

Get mine from predator and they really do seem to help.


----------



## Milky

Ginger [URL=Ben:2724765]Ben:2724765[/URL] said:


> Have you thought about getting some digestive enzymes in you? Udo's do a good one. Take one with your bigger meals and I find I hardly get any bloating now and farts are much leas than before. Used to be able to melt chrome from 10 paces!
> 
> Get mine from predator and they really do seem to help.


Good shout mate will have a look at them.


----------



## flinty90

havent you considered the fact that your just full of wind and p1ss mate pmsl XX


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> havent you considered the fact that your just full of wind and p1ss mate pmsl XX


It has crossed my mind mate yes.


----------



## Milky

Only just eaten as had no appetite at all so far today...

Going to jab my GH then give it an hour or so and go and train..


----------



## paul81

not feeling any better then chap :sad:


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> not feeling any better then chap :sad:


Yeah mate, its more of an annoyance TBH than anyhting else..

Decided to train arms rather than legs as l dont think my guts will be up to the bending and leg presses.


----------



## paul81

you took anything today to help you...... unload if you know what i mean?


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> you took anything today to help you...... unload if you know what i mean?


No problems on that score mate, its just when l eat it repeats on me something brutal for some reason..


----------



## Milky

Well l fu*king enjoyed that !

Arms got a pasting big time, just about to have a recovery drink then some food.

Arms feel pumped as hell, surprised really as l have eaten very little today.


----------



## Milky

Tea consisted of mince, broccoli and carrots...

One day when l have the pins, and l grow some balls l may start the Slin...


----------



## bennyrock

Think ROB has hacked into MILKY's profile and is liking everything and everyone. lol


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Tea consisted of mince, broccoli and carrots...
> 
> One day when l have the pins, and l grow some balls l may start the Slin...


Its not about about having the balls mate  , the margin of error on that stuff can be pretty small, just got to get your research spot on, confirm it with someone, of a similar size / weight as you, and then start. 

As I have said before I kow the stuff can be great, but it is not for me. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Up and awake,

Stomach and brain doing cart wheels for some reason. Sat watching Bourne so not a wasted disruption.


----------



## RowRow

Milky said:


> Up and awake,
> 
> Stomach and brain doing cart wheels for some reason. Sat watching Bourne so not a wasted disruption.


I'm in the exact same situation. Minus the Bourne, desperate scousewives has my attention. 3 smoked salmon and Philly bagels filled my belly though.


----------



## ki3rz

Milky said:


> Up and awake,
> 
> Stomach and brain doing cart wheels for some reason. Sat watching Bourne so not a wasted disruption.


Wide awake myself, my sleeping pattern is so messed up atm. Bourne??


----------



## Milky

KI3RAN said:


> Wide awake myself, my sleeping pattern is so messed up atm. Bourne??


The Bourne Ultimatum mate.


----------



## ki3rz

Milky said:


> The Bourne Ultimatum mate.


Oh class film! Thats not gonna do your brain much good tho lol, if it's already doing cart-wheels, need to concentrate so much I find on the Bourne films


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Up and awake,
> 
> Stomach and brain doing cart wheels for some reason. Sat watching Bourne so not a wasted disruption.


Milky i might be wrong here but , do you think you may be getting nervous and thinking too much about taking slin ???? its been on your mind for a couple of weks, you have openly admitted you are nervous about taking the stuff, and you are obviously determined you want to give it a go ??

All i know is if that was me my stomach would be churning (like i was before my first injection) and my sleep would be crap from mulling it over in my mind constantly (as i did)

just a thought mate, maybe your putting yourself under a bit too much presure and stress ????

all this coupled with thinking about going back to work soon mate after a nice break ..

i dunno just taking guesses at what would make me feel like that brother XX


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Milky i might be wrong here but , do you think you may be getting nervous and thinking too much about taking slin ???? its been on your mind for a couple of weks, you have openly admitted you are nervous about taking the stuff, and you are obviously determined you want to give it a go ??
> 
> All i know is if that was me my stomach would be churning (like i was before my first injection) and my sleep would be crap from mulling it over in my mind constantly (as i did)
> 
> just a thought mate, maybe your putting yourself under a bit too much presure and stress ????
> 
> all this coupled with thinking about going back to work soon mate after a nice break ..
> 
> i dunno just taking guesses at what would make me feel like that brother XX


Mate really not pressuring myself about the slin, when l get the pins l will try it, it will work or l will pass out...

I jabbed my tren and sus last night, this may be part of the reason, the guts are well documented and my head, mate l even dreamt about YOU the other night so that shows you how fu*ked my brain is right now !!

And the work thing mate..... I CANT WAIT...... it pays for all my gear and my hols..... love it !!

Cheers for the concern tho mate, sincerely..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate really not pressuring myself about the slin, when l get the pins l will try it, it will work or l will pass out...
> 
> I jabbed my tren and sus last night, this may be part of the reason, the guts are well documented and my head, mate *l even dreamt about YOU the other night so that shows you how fu*ked my brain is right now !*!
> 
> And the work thing mate..... I CANT WAIT...... it pays for all my gear and my hols..... love it !!
> 
> Cheers for the concern tho mate, sincerely..


to anyone else that would sound so unnatural, but im so fcukin awesome im in a lot of peoples dreams dude lol...

repped X


----------



## Milky

Well did my 500 mile round trip to the inlaws again today, no gym, not really eaten but not had much wind so its not all bad..

just wanted to thank everyone who has popped in the last few months, gonna keep it going l think, it will be nice to look back on l think.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well did my 500 mile round trip to the inlaws again today, no gym, not really eaten but not had much wind so its not all bad..
> 
> just wanted to thank everyone who has popped in the last few months, gonna keep it going l think, it will be nice to look back on l think.


Thanks for having us! Its been a good read and will certainly get even better over the next few months 

As I said mate, me and Flinty will come up one Saturday and crack a session off


----------



## Guest

All the best mucka, tried the gym today liked it m8 will be joining up when it opens back up on tuesday, only takes me 10 mins to get there, bonus!

Good gym, got speaking to the lad behind the bar seems a nice enough lad, speaks highly of you anyway.

So prob see you in there sometime.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> All the best mucka, tried the gym today liked it m8 will be joining up when it opens back up on tuesday, only takes me 10 mins to get there, bonus!
> 
> Good gym, got speaking to the lad behind the bar seems a nice enough lad, speaks highly of you anyway.
> 
> So prob see you in there sometime.


Nice one mate, was it Jamie ?

Good gym and good lads, you will love it.


----------



## Guest

Didnt get his name m8, young ish lad 20's dark hair.

Seen a couple of lads come in with their TM tops on didnt recognise any of them tho


----------



## flinty90

Happy new year milkman, hope its full of great progress and better health XX


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Didnt get his name m8, young ish lad 20's dark hair.
> 
> Seen a couple of lads come in with their TM tops on didnt recognise any of them tho


Will be Jamie, jaystar trains there as well mate.

Did you check out the bogs ? Its like the fu*king Hilton in there !


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, deffo a step up from powermill m8. Just not getting rained on while benching was a bonus haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye m8, deffo a step up from powermill m8. Just not getting rained on while benching was a bonus haha


Brilliant !!

:lol:


----------



## Milky

Well, just dropped 4 melatonin, usually only go for 3 but thought l would give the extra one a try...


----------



## Milky

Brekky time, the 4 melatonin did there job, just got up after a decent ish sleep..

Thank fu*k all that is over and were back to " normal "...


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Brekky time, the 4 melatonin did there job, just got up after a decent ish sleep..
> 
> Thank fu*k all that is over and were back to " normal "...


Good to hear chap! Happy new year


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Brekky time, the 4 melatonin did there job, just got up after a decent ish sleep..
> 
> Thank fu*k all that is over and were back to " normal "...


i wish we were back to normal mate, still dont seem normal when your not at work tomorrow and get yet another day off lol... i know i should be happy about the days off, but the routine is what im gaggin to get back into so until tuesday i wont feel back to normal.. and actually kids round our way are still off all next fcukin week aswell.. takes the p1ss ,


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i wish we were back to normal mate, still dont seem normal when your not at work tomorrow and get yet another day off lol... i know i should be happy about the days off, but the routine is what im gaggin to get back into so until tuesday i wont feel back to normal.. and actually kids round our way are still off all next fcukin week aswell.. takes the p1ss ,


I mean the festivities, the food, the build ep etc mate... i dont even know when l am back at work yet !

TBH not right ar*ed either, will be a good rest for me..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I mean the festivities, the food, the build ep etc mate... i dont even know when l am back at work yet !
> 
> TBH not right ar*ed either, will be a good rest for me..


yeah im glad thats all over bro.. nice to get back to normal in that sense .... you do look back and think , what a load of false nonsense when its over !!!


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me l need to train.

Feeling really good and rested....gym closed, just my luck.

Going getting some test tomorow to throw in the mix, then basically jabbing everything l have in the house till l run out..!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy new year big guy


----------



## Milky

Well feeling pretty " tight " this morning for some reason. Still got wind issues, god knows whats causing it.

Need to find out what time gym opens and go do legs...

Also need to do my 5 iu's GH....


----------



## Guest

Its closed today isnt it m8, re opens 3rd apparently


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Its closed today isnt it m8, re opens 3rd apparently


Cheers Dave, wasnt sure TBH so thats put paid to that then..


----------



## Milky

Well l am spewing, no gym open, will have to do some errands and hit the sunbed..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you tried charcoal tablets for the wind? the mother in law swears by them. Too much information, I know...


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> you tried charcoal tablets for the wind? the mother in law swears by them. Too much information, I know...


Its burping mainly mate and its just uncomfortable....


----------



## Tassotti

I'm wondering if it's the GH.

I am taking peps at the moment to release natty GH and that gives me heartburn and makes me belch


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> I'm wondering if it's the GH.
> 
> I am taking peps at the moment to release natty GH and that gives me heartburn and makes me belch


Mmmmmmm although l still had it over the weekend when not taking anything..


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Its closed today isnt it m8, re opens 3rd apparently





Milky said:


> Cheers Dave, wasnt sure TBH so thats put paid to that then..


Thank Fvck for Reps Gym..................ive just trained legs ..............Reps gym = open 24 hrs LOL


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> Well l am spewing, no gym open, will have to do some errands and hit the sunbed..


 You forgot the NO **** again Milky!!!!! That means your a bum lover of the male kind. lol. Im off to my gym now as its open 24.5 hours a day. ha ha ha


----------



## Milky

Well got my pins for my slin pens tonight...

And may god have mercy on my soul....


----------



## LeBigMac

Good luck with the slin mate. Will be following to see how this turns out. Sure it will work wonders for you.


----------



## Milky

Ultra Soft said:


> Good luck with the slin mate. Will be following to see how this turns out. Sure it will work wonders for you.


We are about to find out mate...


----------



## bennyrock

fingers crossed ya big galoot .


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> fingers crossed ya big galoot .


if l go quiet its becuase if l am not very nearly dead, then l am very actually dead.


----------



## pea head

George WTF is going on with the vest ??

I had to have counciling for the last one you wore in the avvy 18months ago :nono: lol


----------



## bennyrock

if you need any help call 911.


----------



## Milky

pea head said:


> George WTF is going on with the vest ??
> 
> I had to have counciling for the last one you wore in the avvy 18months ago :nono: lol


We had a make over courtesy of Diggy mate, we all got one....

It was plain grey to begin with..


----------



## bennyrock

Milky i think you should give me your mob number and i can check on you every hour on the hour. just in-case. lol


----------



## Milky

Took some mats up for Ming today, hope l look as good as him in a few yrs time.... cant fault him at all. Bit gutted l didnt take enough to completely cover his floor tho, theiving bastards at work had them away, will try and sort it tho.

Anyway back to business...

Not ate brilliantly as been on the road all day, about to drop a protein shake, a hemo rage then hit legs....may even do my first slin shot tonight.


----------



## bennyrock

My hemo rage still aint arrived. PISHED OFF now


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Took some mats up for Ming today, hope l look as good as him in a few yrs time.... cant fault him at all. Bit gutted l didnt take enough to completely cover his floor tho, theiving bastards at work had them away, will try and sort it tho.
> 
> Anyway back to business...
> 
> Not ate brilliantly as been on the road all day, about to drop a protein shake, a hemo rage then hit legs....may even do my first slin shot tonight.


Cheers mate. Much appreciated. Sorry I was half asleep off night shift lol. Normally I can string two sentences together Was a bit on the chilly, windy side eh? :lol:


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> My hemo rage still aint arrived. PISHED OFF now


When did you order it mate ?


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate. Much appreciated. Sorry I was half asleep off night shift lol. Normally I can string two sentences together Was a bit on the chilly, windy side eh? :lol:


Fu*k me that iwnd went thro me mate !

I was still shivering at scotch corner ! Was great to meet you mate, sorry l couldnt hang about but you needed to sleep and fatty needed feeding !


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> When did you order it mate ?


30th of dec. think it will be here for around the 5th. Im buzzing to get on it and transform this year.


----------



## tprice

u get round to the slin yet man?

what results you hoping to see with it? increase lbm? or just MASSIVENESS?


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> u get round to the slin yet man?
> 
> what results you hoping to see with it? increase lbm? or just MASSIVENESS?


Only got the pins last night mate and diet not been good today TBH..

Hoping to lean up all round this year and try and maintian some size..


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> 30th of dec. think it will be here for around the 5th. Im buzzing to get on it and transform this year.


It did take them a week to deliver mine before christmas mate, worth the wait tho.


----------



## bennyrock

When i 1st started the weights years ago i remember my 1st pre work out called ultimate orange. Do they still make it ? that was amazing stuff but it gave me billy willy after taking, and a come down worth crying over.


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> When i 1st started the weights years ago i remember my 1st pre work out called ultimate orange. Do they still make it ? that was amazing stuff but it gave me billy willy after taking, and a come down worth crying over.


No mate pretty sure it got banned...


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> No mate pretty sure it got banned...


Ha ha not surprised. You could Train for ages on it till u almost passed out.


----------



## Milky

Trained legs.

Have to be honest, didnt break any records but did enough to nearly fall down the stairs when leaving...

I have decided NOT to try the Slin tonight as my diet hasnt been up to much today...


----------



## Milky

Just got home from work, pi*sed wet thro.

Had all my meals sorted for today and this morning the wife put the fear fo god into me so l binned it all. She is adamant that UNcle Bens microwave rice shouldnt be heated up, then cooled then eaten... l aint risking it given my stomach issues.

So diet been crap again BUT l am damn prepared for tomorow tho !

I have just had 4 weetabix and a shake, going to train in an hour...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just got home from work, pi*sed wet thro.
> 
> Had all my meals sorted for today and this morning the wife put the fear fo god into me so l binned it all. She is adamant that UNcle Bens microwave rice shouldnt be heated up, then cooled then eaten... l aint risking it given my stomach issues.
> 
> So diet been crap again BUT l am damn prepared for tomorow tho !
> 
> I have just had 4 weetabix and a shake, going to train in an hour...


The rice would have been fine m8, its essentially what it is anyway. Pre cooked and sealed, then you re heat. Buy yourself some of them tupperware boxes. Ive got some with the clips on the side so it cant open, air tight.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> The rice would have been fine m8, its essentially what it is anyway. Pre cooked and sealed, then you re heat.


Thing is Dave l do a box of Dio-calm in a week as it is, l wasnt risking it !!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Thing is Dave l do a box of Dio-calm in a week as it is, l wasnt risking it !!


Aye dont blame you m8, you need to get that looked at pal cant be good for you. Get yourself to the docs


----------



## xpower

For you Milky


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> For you Milky
> 
> View attachment 71439


Cheers man, a giant Polo !!!

Awesome !


----------



## xpower

I try


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye dont blame you m8, you need to get that looked at pal cant be good for you. Get yourself to the docs


I have been mate time and time again, l have the constitution of a new born baby, honestly.


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> I have been mate time and time again, l have the constitution of a new born baby, honestly.


 You tried adding fibre to shakes?

Pysilium husks/apple fibre/inulin in = quantities works well IME(mix in a tub then use 4-8 grams 2-3 times a day)


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> You tried adding fibre to shakes?
> 
> Pysilium husks/apple fibre/inulin in = quantities works well IME(mix in a tub then use 4-8 grams 2-3 times a day)


I thought fibre made you go to the loo mate ?

I need bunging up !


----------



## xpower

Fibre helps bind ya faecal matter making it move through in a bolus(the bowel is ribbed & pulses matter forwards to the exit )

It helps ppl go,but in a more controlled manner


----------



## Milky

Didnt get to the gym last night, issues at home.

Ducked work today as had no sleep and the weather is crap. Off to train chest soon.


----------



## Guest

Ill prob see you up there m8, on my way in half hour or so.


----------



## defdaz

xpower said:


> Fibre helps bind ya faecal matter making it move through in a bolus(the bowel is ribbed & pulses matter forwards to the exit )
> 
> It helps ppl go,but in a more controlled manner


It's only a bolus until it exits the stomach, then it's called chyme. God, I'm pedantic. Sorry. :lol:


----------



## Milky

Dave:2743859 said:


> Ill prob see you up there m8, on my way in half hour or so.


Just gonna drop the Hemo mate.


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> Didnt get to the gym last night, issues at home.
> 
> Ducked work today as had no sleep and the weather is crap. Off to train chest soon.


Ah feck. Sorry to hear this Milky. Hope the chest session makes up for the rest of the sh*t. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Did chest, fu*king enjoyed it too, met Dave, cracking fella he seems too.

FINALLY took my slin virginity, if l stop posting mid sentance, l have keeled over !!

May go back tonight and do back, will see how l feel.

Also noticed the slin smelled very " medical " if that makes sense.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Did chest, fu*king enjoyed it too, met Dave, cracking fella he seems too.
> 
> FINALLY took my slin virginity, if l stop posting mid sentance, l have keeled over !!
> 
> May go back tonight and do back, will see how l feel.
> 
> Also noticed the slin smelled very " medical " if that makes sense.


Good luck with the slin mate, it seems like scary stuff but you seem like the kind of guy who's done his research and isn't fvcking about with it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

defdaz said:


> It's only a bolus until it exits the stomach, then it's called chyme. God, I'm pedantic. Sorry. :lol:


When does it become poo?

Sorry, couldn't resist....... :innocent:


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Did chest, fu*king enjoyed it too, met Dave, cracking fella he seems too.
> 
> FINALLY took my slin virginity, if l stop posting mid sentance, l have keeled over !!
> 
> May go back tonight and do back, will see how l feel.
> 
> Also noticed the slin smelled very " medical " if that makes sense.


I take it you have taken out shares in Lucozade! 

Good luck on the Slin mate, and well done on the session.

You may be OK taking the Hemo with a gap between days you use it. I reckon you are getting a build up due to half life and it then tips you over into insomnia. I get this on products with similar stuff in, and then have to go cold turkey for 3-4 days and then start again slowly. Also dont take it after 4pm or so, if you are sensitive to it.

Good luck buddy.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck with the slin mate, it seems like scary stuff but you seem like the kind of guy who's done his research and isn't fvcking about with it.


I am starting on 3 iu's mate..... cant say l am feeling anything bad just yet...

The pin is tiny, not blody sure if it went in TBH !!


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> I take it you have taken out shares in Lucozade!
> 
> Good luck on the Slin mate, and well done on the session.
> 
> You may be OK taking the Hemo with a gap between days you use it. I reckon you are getting a build up due to half life and it then tips you over into insomnia. I get this on products with similar stuff in, and then have to go cold turkey for 3-4 days and then start again slowly. Also dont take it after 4pm or so, if you are sensitive to it.
> 
> Good luck buddy.


Yeah l am holding back on the Hemo mate only doing it when l feel l need too....

And your spot on about after 4 pm, my god l would be wired !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I am starting on 3 iu's mate..... cant say l am feeling anything bad just yet...
> 
> The pin is tiny, not blody sure if it went in TBH !!


There seems to be a load of people on here who know their stuff with this so I'm sure you'll get good advice on everything. It's a sub-q jab isn't it?


----------



## defdaz

Ginger Ben said:


> When does it become poo?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist....... :innocent:


 :lol: In the large intestine of course, Ginger Ben!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> There seems to be a load of people on here who know their stuff with this so I'm sure you'll get good advice on everything. It's a sub-q jab isn't it?


I am doing it IM mate as with the GH..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I am doing it IM mate as with the GH..


where'd you pin it?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> where'd you pin it?


So far done, tri's quads and delts mate...


----------



## Milky

Well l cant do that every day..

Just had turkey and cold rice and it was pure SH*T.... l need an alrenative.... l cant suffer that day in and day out..


----------



## Milky

Not dead yet...


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Well l cant do that every day..
> 
> Just had turkey and cold rice and it was pure SH*T.... l need an alrenative.... l cant suffer that day in and day out..


Try using baked sweet potato - I do the in the microwave, then peel 'em and mash em up with a little light mayo. I eat it regularly during the week, hot or cold, normally with chicken or turkey.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Not dead yet...


Always a good thing mate! :lol:


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Always a good thing mate! :lol:


I prefer it to the other option mate.

:lol:


----------



## Milky

Going to get the wife to trim me at weekend and get some pics up for the face off...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Going to get the wife to trim me at weekend and get some pics up for the face off...


Still posting then, so all must be well


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Still posting then, so all must be well


I am matey....

I have to be really honest tho, with the size of the pin l honestly dont know how much l got in....

Mite have another go !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I am matey....
> 
> I have to be really honest tho, with the size of the pin l honestly dont know how much l got in....
> 
> Mite have another go !


So long as Lucozade is to hand, why not


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> So long as Lucozade is to hand, why not


I didnt have any mate but had dextrose caps...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I didnt have any mate but had dextrose caps...


Excellent 

Did you feel anything at all ......


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Excellent
> 
> Did you feel anything at all ......


Nope not a thing mate, very interesting thing tho, should l have ??


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Nope not a thing mate, very interesting thing tho, should l have ??


I'd of thought so if it was going tits up! Otherwise.....not sure :lol:

I need to up my game on GH and Slin knowledge


----------



## flinty90

Hi milkster, hope all is well mate i will try and catch up with journals at weekend when im back properly, ...

keep it hard and heavy bro !!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I'd of thought so if it was going tits up! Otherwise.....not sure :lol:
> 
> I need to up my game on anything to do with muscles knowledge


dont put yourself down Bro X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Hi milkster, hope all is well mate i will try and catch up with journals at weekend when im back properly, ...
> 
> keep it hard and heavy bro !!!


And you mate, let me know when your near Bury mate for a beer and a workout..


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> dont put yourself down Bro X


Aww thanks :wub:

*D1CK HEAD!


----------



## Milky

Now this may be totally unrelated but l am struggling to wee since l took the slin, almost the same type of symptons as T5's have.

May be total co incidence, l dont know, will find out next time l use it.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Now this may be totally unrelated but l am struggling to wee since l took the slin, almost the same type of symptons as T5's have.
> 
> May be total co incidence, l dont know, will find out next time l use it.


Googling away here.......

Some interesting stuff, I "think" its a side effect to do with Glucose and passing through you, with the body not using glucose correctly it doesn't pass through your urine ......hence less pi55ing!

Don't quote me :lol:


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Googling away here.......
> 
> Some interesting stuff, I "think" its a side effect to do with Glucose and passing through you, with the body not using glucose correctly it doesn't pass through your urine ......hence less pi55ing!
> 
> Don't quote me :lol:


I am struggling to get it out mate, almost running at half flow if that makes sense.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I am struggling to get it out mate, almost running at half flow if that makes sense.


I know exactly what you mean.

What usually passes through quickly with you.... for me coffee is in and out in 20-30 mins!

Anything worth necking to see if it ups the tempo?!


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> What usually passes through quickly with you.... for me coffee is in and out in 20-30 mins!
> 
> Anything worth necking to see if it ups the tempo?!


Perhaps l am de hydrated mate, not drank much today thinking about it..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Perhaps l am de hydrated mate, not drank much today thinking about it..


Get that kettle on 

Do you find you get more de-hydrated when taking pre-workouts....? I seem to.


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Get that kettle on
> 
> Do you find you get more de-hydrated when taking pre-workouts....? I seem to.


Yeah now you mention it mate l do a bit...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah now you mention it mate l do a bit...


Something else to think about then :lol:

If its not one thing, its another!


----------



## Milky

Breakfast 3 weetabix and a protein shake. Chest is sore as hell.....love it.


----------



## LeBigMac

Forgot all about weetabix. Thanks for that. That's my breakfast sorted for tomorrow.

Chest is about the only place I like to feel doms!


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> Breakfast 3 weetabix and a protein shake. Chest is sore as hell.....love it.


God I've noth had weetabix in years ! Just in from the gym, great shoulder session, tucking in to toast and porridge , had ma chocy shake walking home - yum! Chickens almost cooked fir work - happy Friday !!


----------



## Milky

Well only managed to get one of my meals in so far, been hectic, ate the first one driving down the M53 !!

Sore as hell, arms tight as fu*k too so really not sure wether to train or not.... will give it an hour or so to decide..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well only managed to get one of my meals in so far, been hectic, ate the first one driving down the M53 !!
> 
> Sore as hell, arms tight as fu*k too so really not sure wether to train or not.... will give it an hour or so to decide..


Plenty of time to decide 

Did you end up doing anymore slin yesterday....?


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Plenty of time to decide
> 
> Did you end up doing anymore slin yesterday....?


No mate didnt risk it.... thinking of upping the dose to 5 iu's next time tho.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> No mate didnt risk it.... thinking of upping the dose to 5 iu's next time tho.


Worth a crack!

What are you weighing in at ?


----------



## Milky

17 stone 3 mate as of yesterday... dont feel it tho if that makes sense...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> 17 stone 3 mate as of yesterday... dont feel it tho if that makes sense...


Which way do you feel.... lighter and leaner or heavier and fatter?! Or a mix of both :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Which way do you feel.... lighter and leaner or heavier and fatter?! Or a mix of both :lol: :lol:


I feel tight, bigger but lighter .... its a head fu*k...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I feel tight, bigger but lighter .... its a head fu*k...


PMSL! Tell me about it  !


----------



## tprice

17st warrior 

keep us all updated on the slin use


----------



## Milky

Well my darling wife ( the cow ) has jst made me a massive tea so gym is out the window....

This is going to sound pretty stupid now but we have discussed me taking my food in smaller tubs, so l can manage to eat them. I get limited windows to eat in and l am going to try eating smaller portions, more often and quicker...


----------



## tprice

same boat as me, its so limited at work. i have to take it in tubs and take a shake and just space them out evenly. then have a big old tea which is always steak and potato followed by bowl of oats.

shame your missing trainin though!


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> same boat as me, its so limited at work. i have to take it in tubs and take a shake and just space them out evenly. then have a big old tea which is always steak and potato followed by bowl of oats.
> 
> shame your missing trainin though!


Ahhh still tight as fu*k mate so not to worried, chest bi's and tri's all sore so the rest wont hurt.


----------



## tprice

i know the feeling, but i must do legs tonight

then ill spend the wknd sleeping cooking and eating lol!


----------



## Milky

I hope to fu*k l get finished in time to hit the gym. I want to train now.... Buzzing for some reason.


----------



## Milky

Up amd at em....

Had my Weetabix, just about to have my shake. Training back with Dave hopefully, probably get my as* kicked royally, the man is a tank.

May god have mercy on my soul...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Up amd at em....
> 
> Had my Weetabix, just about to have my shake. Training back with Dave hopefully, probably get my as* kicked royally, the man is a tank.
> 
> May god have mercy on my soul...


Big Dave off here mate ???? nice one bro...

how far is preston from you guys ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Big Dave off here mate ???? nice one bro...
> 
> how far is preston from you guys ???


About 40 mins l would say mate unless l am driving then about 20...


----------



## Milky

Fu*king cracking workout, hit it hard, nice to have someone to train with for a change, gives you that extra push.

Dave seemed to enjoy it too.

Just done 5 iu's Slin and had my PWO shake... sunbed next and off to get supplies...


----------



## Guest

Aye was a belter m8, bolloxed!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Fu*king cracking workout, hit it hard, nice to have someone to train with for a change, gives you that extra push.
> 
> Dave seemed to enjoy it too.
> 
> Just done 5 iu's Slin and had my PWO shake... sunbed next and off to get supplies...


Repped!



Dave said:


> Aye was a belter m8, bolloxed!


Repped too!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Big Dave off here mate ???? nice one bro...
> 
> how far is preston from you guys ???


Its not that far tbh m8, be good to get us all there pal, get rob down aswell. See if we can get blue cnut rob here aswell haha


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Its not that far tbh m8, be good to get us all there pal, get rob down aswell. See if we can get blue cnut rob here aswell haha


Sounds like a plan 

What's the postcode of the gym... roughly


----------



## Milky

I need to get some pics up, show you bitches what your up against in this face off and make you feel inferior !!!

:lol:


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Sounds like a plan
> 
> What's the postcode of the gym... roughly


OL10 4AG


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Sounds like a plan
> 
> What's the postcode of the gym... roughly


OL10 4 AG mate....

Check out there web site mate bodymatters in Heywood.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> OL10 4 AG mate....
> 
> Check out there web site mate bodymatters in Heywood.


1hr 30 mins on google maps, so just over an hour I reckon 

Yeah saw those pics mate, looked the bee's knee's!


----------



## Raptor

Milky said:


> Fu*king cracking workout, hit it hard, nice to have someone to train with for a change, gives you that extra push.
> 
> Dave seemed to enjoy it too.
> 
> Just done 5 iu's Slin and had my PWO shake... sunbed next and off to get supplies...


How you doing with the slin? I had 5iu the other day and went Hypo, was no biggie as i just ate some carbs when it came on, but i'm doing very low carbs so i think my muscles had pretty much used the 100g by the time i shot the 5iu which made me a bit shaky. I'm pretty sensitive to slin so will keep an eye on it, if that happens again i'll shoot 3iu instead of 5


----------



## tprice

raptor ill be shootin 3ius first time too, i was gonna add in waxy maize into my shakes 100g a time to get fast acting carbs in my body so that they are absorbed before hypo can get me!

that said, it is just theory ATM as i am yet to start!

ill also be having lots of slow-digesting carbs in an attempt to keep the release stable!


----------



## Raptor

tprice said:


> raptor ill be shootin 3ius first time too, i was gonna add in waxy maize into my shakes 100g a time to get fast acting carbs in my body so that they are absorbed before hypo can get me!
> 
> that said, it is just theory ATM as i am yet to start!
> 
> ill also be having lots of slow-digesting carbs in an attempt to keep the release stable!


If you're having lots of carbs then going hypo won't even be an issue, it's only when you are low on blood glucose that it can happen.... i am using just 100g on training days, 50g pre workout and 50g post and that can be soaked up in no time when training hard


----------



## Milky

Just eaten, really struggled to get it down, half a chicken and some noodles..

Could this be down to the Hemo rage ? Has anyone else had this issue ?


----------



## Raptor

Milky said:


> Just eaten, really struggled to get it down, half a chicken and some noodles..
> 
> Could this be down to the Hemo rage ? Has anyone else had this issue ?


I can't eat for about 8 hours after gym stims mate


----------



## Guest

Aye m8 I can t eat after the gym, have to wait an hour or 2 at least. Have to force a shake down tbh


----------



## Milky

Cheers fella's, something else to consider in the equation.


----------



## Guest

Flinty is up for next week mate 

He'll be on later!

Open's at 10am doesn't it......


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Flinty is up for next week mate
> 
> He'll be on later!
> 
> Open's at 10am doesn't it......


Sure does mate yeah... nice one...

We will have to work out what we all want to train .


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Sure does mate yeah... nice one...
> 
> We will have to work out what we all want to train .


Cardio :lol:

Anything upper body will suit me


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Cardio :lol:
> 
> Anything upper body will suit me


Maybe go with arms, l do a killer arm routine !


----------



## Guest

Not fussy m8, arms chest or shoulders


----------



## Milky

So if we all leave arms free for Sunday were all good then...

TBH l dont often train mine anymore, you can probably tell :lol:


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Not fussy m8, arms chest or shoulders


Arm's sounds good to me 



Milky said:


> So if we all leave arms free for Sunday were all good then...
> 
> TBH l dont often train mine anymore, you can probably tell :lol:


PMSL! Wait till you see these 12" guns :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ahh forgot to mention, Im up for tomorrow aswell m8, the missus is off so alls good, what time?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Ahh forgot to mention, Im up for tomorrow aswell m8, the missus is off so alls good, what time?


Will be after work mate, about half 6 ish if thats ok with you.


----------



## Guest

Sound m8, ill pm you my mob number, just give us a text when your on way ill make my way up


----------



## Milky

Just been and got my goodies 20 mil tri test 400..

Will be jabbing one mil every 3 days if l remember.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just been and got my goodies 20 mil tri test 400..
> 
> Will be jabbing one mil every 3 days if l remember.


What else are you on mate....

Just the tri test?


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> What else are you on mate....
> 
> Just the tri test?


Tri tes

Sus

GH

Slin

Oh and think l have a mil of tren left to throw in..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Tri tes
> 
> Sus
> 
> GH
> 
> Slin
> 
> Oh and think l have a mil of tren left to throw in..


That's it, I knew there was something else with the slin & GH 

Lol, yeah bang the bugger in :lol:


----------



## flinty90

FCukin Arms , im not travelling a hour and a bit to train fcukin arms lol...

how about i take you through one of my chest workouts ??? see if i can have all 3 of you throwing up pmsl X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> FCukin Arms , im not travelling a hour and a bit to train fcukin arms lol...
> 
> how about i take you through one of my chest workouts ??? see if i can have all 3 of you throwing up pmsl X


I am fine with that matey, bring it on..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I am fine with that matey, bring it on..


Nice one bro .... looking forward to meeting you both !!! i think im in preston all week after tuesday but i will try and drive over one night if your about mate as its not that far away !!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Nice one bro .... looking forward to meeting you both !!! i think im in preston all week after tuesday but i will try and drive over one night if your about mate as its not that far away !!


Yeah will be good mate.... just let me know..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah will be good mate.... just let me know..


i will pm yuo my number mate (said it in here so it doesnt look like im a gay stalker ) pmsl x


----------



## flinty90

milky i cant pm you mate till you clear some space !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> milky i cant pm you mate till you clear some space !!!


Done mate..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Wow! Flinty and milky training together! It's like predator versus alien!


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> Wow! Flinty and milky training together! It's like predator versus alien!


Ha ha l have made many fall, he will just be another one on the list !


----------



## eezy1

my moneys on the milkman


----------



## Tassotti

It sounds like fun!

BUT, four is too many to get a good workout. You are waiting too long for your sets.

It will be a good laugh though.

You lot will be those guys hogging the bench and pi55ing everyone else off..lol


----------



## Guest

It will give me rest time m8, more time to hold the spew down haha


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> It sounds like fun!
> 
> BUT, four is too many to get a good workout. You are waiting too long for your sets.
> 
> It will be a good laugh though.
> 
> You lot will be those guys hogging the bench and pi55ing everyone else off..lol


Nah mate plenty of equipment, no one in there, no one will hear them scream........


----------



## flinty90

if were doing my chest workout i just hope milky doesnt have a fcukin heart attack X


----------



## Milky

Just pinned 1 ml Sus, 1 ml Tri test and 1 ml tren...

Back on the GH tomorow am....


----------



## Guest

Bring on the pain! I'll feel like a spring chicken :lol:


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Bring on the pain! I'll feel like a spring chicken :lol:
> 
> View attachment 71894


Where the fu*k did you get that pic ?

It was damp that day, it affects my hips !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Where the fu*k did you get that pic ?
> 
> It was damp that day, it affects my hips !


I took it remember.... dementia back I see :lol:

Check the woman doing the dips in the background, proper hardcore gym !!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## bennyrock

Fcuking RAGE still aint turned up. This is getting my urine to boiling point now !!!!! Hows the training going ?


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Fcuking RAGE still aint turned up. This is getting my urine to boiling point now !!!!!


How long now mate and who did you order it from ?


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> How long now mate and who did you order it from ?


30th Dec. Low Cost Golf on Ebay.


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> 30th Dec. Low Cost Golf on Ebay.


I used sshealthfoods mate and it took a week..

Take it you have been on to them ?


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> I used sshealthfoods mate and it took a week..
> 
> Take it you have been on to them ?


Like a Dog on beetroot !!!!! Like crabs on a Ewok !!!! Like a tramp on chips !!!! Like Uriel on gay porn !!!! They are blaming Snail mail.


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Like a Dog on beetroot !!!!! Like crabs on a Ewok !!!! Like a tramp on chips !!!! Like Uriel on gay porn !!!! They are blaming Snail mail.


Fingers crossed mate tomorow.... dying to know your opinion on it...


----------



## bennyrock

Well i am a little bit excited about it now after you have been bigging it up. As soon as it comes thats me living in the gym again and this time im gonna get my 150kgs flat bench. I can feel it.


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Well i am a little bit excited about it now after you have been bigging it up. As soon as it comes thats me living in the gym again and this time im gonna get my 150kgs flat bench. I can feel it.


Aiming for that myself mate funny enough...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Aiming for that myself mate funny enough...


thought you would have been p1ssing that mate already ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> thought you would have been p1ssing that mate already ???


Never ealy been one for hitting the big lifts mate, always concentrated on good form... had a change of heart recently tho, partly due to you TBH and your gradual progression posts.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Never ealy been one for hitting the big lifts mate, always concentrated on good form... had a change of heart recently tho, partly due to you TBH and your gradual progression posts.


wow thanks mate means a lot that i have inspired a beast like yourself X


----------



## bennyrock

flinty90 said:


> thought you would have been p1ssing that mate already ???


I have got to 135 Kg's for 5 reps naturally so looking forward to maybe pushing 150 Kg's with a little help from smarties. And i thought you would be warming up on 150 mate. I am going to take it serious this year so watch this space. No more Fcuking about. Must remember about my other body parts as oppose to just doing chest and arms . lol.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> wow thanks mate means a lot that i have inspired a beast like yourself X


Want to up my game and you seem pretty passionate about the theory so thought sod it, l'm going for it !


----------



## bennyrock

flinty90 said:


> wow thanks mate means a lot that i have inspired a beast like yourself X


Like it says on your avi !!! Monsters aren't created by accident !!!! :devil2:


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> I have got to 135 Kg's for 5 reps naturally so looking forward to maybe pushing 150 Kg's with a little help from smarties. And i thought you would be warming up on 150 mate. I am going to take it serious this year so watch this space. No more Fcuking about. Must remember about my other body parts as oppose to just doing chest and arms . lol.


Part of the reason for me mate is no training partner, even today training with Dave made a hell of a difference. You can push that bit harder when someone has your back. I know you can ask people to spot you but its hard to trust them sometimes.


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> Part of the reason for me mate is no training partner, even today training with Dave made a hell of a difference. You can push that bit harder when someone has your back. I know you can ask people to spot you but its hard to trust them sometimes.


Ha ha ha fair one. I remember going it alone once and got a 100kg's stuck on my chest and had to roll it down my body. Pain aint the word. lol


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Want to up my game and you seem pretty passionate about the theory so thought sod it, l'm going for it !


mate i am passionate about doing well bro.... you will see that next week when im pushing you into oblivion .. it comes naturally for me to get in your ear and talk that fcukin last rep out of you bro almost like the devil on your shoulder making you go until your fcukin exhausted X


----------



## bennyrock

Guess what came in the post today ????? FCUK ALL !!! I best get some serious extras from this bell wacker !!!


----------



## Guest

bennyrock said:


> Guess what came in the post today ????? FCUK ALL !!! I best get some serious extras from this bell wacker !!!


Probably just plant food anyway :lol:


----------



## bennyrock

R0B said:


> Probably just plant food anyway :lol:


Hemo RAGE i irdered not bloody M-kat. lol


----------



## Guest

bennyrock said:


> Hemo RAGE i irdered not bloody M-kat. lol


Either will do the trick


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Guess what came in the post today ????? FCUK ALL !!! I best get some serious extras from this bell wacker !!!


Not good mate..... hate being fu*ked about !


----------



## bennyrock

Just got a e-mail from him saying how sorry he is and that the postman returned a package as the label had fallen off and it was mine. MEGA!!! he is sending me out some freebies to say sorry. lol.


----------



## Milky

Cracking shoulder and trap workout.. be back up to the 45's on the DB press soon hopefully....

Dave did well again, no vomitting this time...

Gym hammered, dont you love the new yr !


----------



## nogger

Training going well for you,lets hope it continues. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Just done another 5 iu's Slin.... not dead yet.


----------



## flinty90

DB pressing 45s on shoulders mate nice work !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> DB pressing 45s on shoulders mate nice work !!!


Not yet mate, probably could have but went heavy on the smith machine.... we both managed 70 kg's plus the bar for reps.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Not yet mate, probably could have but went heavy on the smith machine.... we both managed 70 kg's plus the bar for reps.


love smith press for shoulders mate you will be catching me up soon lol X


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> mate i am passionate about doing well bro.... you will see that next week when im pushing you into oblivion .. *it comes naturally for me to get in your ear and talk that fcukin last rep out of you bro almost like the devil on your shoulder making you go until your fcukin exhausted *X


will vouch for that, he's good at doing that


----------



## Milky

Legs tomorow....

Glad TBH, upper body needs a break, had my BF measured tonight, will post the results when l get them..


----------



## Milky

Very aware of most of my top half today, gonna be sore tomorow l reckon.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Very aware of most of my top half today, gonna be sore tomorow l reckon.


I'm not fvcking surprised based on the size of it! :laugh:

Its a great feeling though, I know DOMS isn't always a sign of a good workout but I do feel a bit cheated if I don't have it!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Very aware of most of my top half today, gonna be sore tomorow l reckon.


Im aching like fcuk m8, every muscle in my top half, lats and arms especially. Just had the missus give me a massage before she swans off out with her mate for the day. It obviously turned into a bit more than a massage, couldnt help myself and she wasnt strong enough to push me off win win. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Dave:2760629 said:


> Im aching like fcuk m8, every muscle in my top half, lats and arms especially. Just had the missus give me a massage before she swans off out with her mate for the day. It obviously turned into a bit more than a massage, couldnt help myself and she wasnt strong enough to push me off win win. :thumb:


Make the most of it coz tomorow we wont be able to walk let alone do any rude stuff..!


----------



## Milky

Ginger [URL=Ben:2760614]Ben:2760614[/URL] said:


> I'm not fvcking surprised based on the size of it! :laugh:
> 
> Its a great feeling though, I know DOMS isn't always a sign of a good workout but I do feel a bit cheated if I don't have it!


Its only big if the light is right mate.


----------



## Tassotti

Milky said:


> Legs tomorow....
> 
> Glad TBH, upper body needs a break, had my BF measured tonight, will post the results when l get them..


What were the results Milky?


----------



## Milky

Tassotti:2760754 said:


> What were the results Milky?


Not got them yet Tass.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky

if these are being taken with callipers, you could get a copy of the measurements and then use this site, to give yourself a heads up prior to getting them:

http://www.linear-software.com/online.html

This is the one I use.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Milky
> 
> if these are being taken with callipers, you could get a copy of the measurements and then use this site, to give yourself a heads up prior to getting them:
> 
> http://www.linear-software.com/online.html
> 
> This is the one I use.


Think l will get them tonight mate, he charges for them so dont think he wanted to give to much away before he got his money


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Think l will get them tonight mate, he charges for them so dont think he wanted to give to much away before he got his money


I should have charged as well then!

I just got myself a set off ebay and use that site. whether it is 100% accurate or not I dont know, however as long as they keep going downwards, and the mirror confirms it, then I am all good! :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Just had my ar*e kicked slightly by the big fella..... enjoyed it tho.

Legs are killing me already, dreading tomorow !!

Just popped another shot if Slin, still not had any issues.

Got my BF results, 24 % which is ok ish l suppose...


----------



## steviethe spark

Were u expecting lower mate?U look pretty lean looking from ur pics.i would of guessed lower.Allways cardio lol


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> Were u expecting lower mate?U look pretty lean looking from ur pics.i would of guessed lower.Allways cardio lol


I was expecting higher TBH mate... he said its all in the hips etc, the rest of me is pretty lean..


----------



## Tassotti

Have you got any recent pics Milky?


----------



## Guest

Was a good un m8, enjoyed it. Need to get my knee sorted tho deffo something there still


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Have you got any recent pics Milky?


I will try and get some mate later on...what kind are you thinking ?

Not being smutty l mean what do you want to see ?


----------



## Tassotti

Milky said:


> I will try and get some mate later on...what kind are you thinking ?
> 
> Not being smutty l mean what do you want to see ?


Full body shot (minus head if you wish) front and back. Just want to see what 24% looks like really.


----------



## Guest

Some zoolander style posing m8, short shorts and spandex haha


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Full body shot (minus head if you wish) front and back. Just want to see what 24% looks like really.


Ok mate will try and get it sorted later, just got to whip out for some " goodies "


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Some zoolander style posing m8, short shorts and spandex haha


You saw the full horror yesterday mate !!


----------



## Mingster

Not a fan of bf % tbh. If you look ok in the mirror I don't care what experts, calipers, or strange machines in Boots tell me. You are either happy with your look or you aren't, numbers are unimportant just like the scales.


----------



## Guest

Haha I can see im a fat ****, dont need the callipers adding insult to injury.

Getting there tho, dropping off me as we speak haha


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> Not a fan of bf % tbh. If you look ok in the mirror I don't care what experts, calipers, or strange machines in Boots tell me. You are either happy with your look or you aren't, numbers are unimportant just like the scales.


Are you ever completely happy though?

If you are 8% BF you are pretty ripped, but do you strive to be 7?

Haha Those numbers are sooooo far away from me I dont think I will ever be able to answer that question for myself


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Are you ever completely happy though?
> 
> If you are 8% BF you are pretty ripped, but do you strive to be 7?
> 
> Haha Those numbers are sooooo far away from me I dont think I will ever be able to answer that question for myself


The only time I would ever strive to be single figures would be for a bodybuilding contest. I think decent abs showing is a good 'normal' look and I think that can be achieved at over 10%. It may well differ from person to person I suppose but I think you can have a good look at 12-14%. Depending on your goals you could be a bit higher than this even....There's a guy at my gym says he'll do me for free and whilst I'm not that bothered it would be rude to refuse lol so I'll let you know how it goes....


----------



## switch

Nice work Milky, now all this talk of body fat is making me feel hungry !


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> The only time I would ever strive to be single figures would be for a bodybuilding contest. I think decent abs showing is a good 'normal' look and I think that can be achieved at over 10%. It may well differ from person to person I suppose but I think you can have a good look at 12-14%. Depending on your goals you could be a bit higher than this even....There's a guy at my gym says he'll do me for free and whilst I'm not that bothered it would be rude to refuse lol so I'll let you know how it goes....


Maybe shift a little Christmas percentage first though :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> The only time I would ever strive to be single figures would be for a bodybuilding contest. I think decent abs showing is a good 'normal' look and I think that can be achieved at over 10%. It may well differ from person to person I suppose but I think you can have a good look at 12-14%. Depending on your goals you could be a bit higher than this even....There's a guy at my gym says he'll do me for free and whilst I'm not that bothered it would be rude to refuse lol so I'll let you know how it goes....


TBH l only did mine as it seems everyone is doing it with these face off things...

I knew l was plus 20 % was just curious as to how much past it.


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Maybe shift a little Christmas percentage first though :whistling:


I've lost a fair bit since Christmas lol. Haven't weighed myself but am noticeably leaner. 10 days into my diet and I have been religious in my avoidance of sugars, salts and processed bloat inducing foods lol. I can be a stubborn bugger when I set my mind to it.


----------



## jstarcarr

Milky said:


> Ok mate will try and get it sorted later, just got to whip out for some " goodies "


I can lend you some posing trunks If you need lol


----------



## Milky

jstarcarr said:


> I can lend you some posing trunks If you need lol


As long as its not that fu*king leotard mate l'm good !!

:lol:


----------



## jstarcarr

Milky said:


> As long as its not that fu*king leotard mate l'm good !!
> 
> :lol:


am getting the bodymatters logo printed on that so its at the gym behind the desk atm


----------



## Milky

jstarcarr said:


> am getting the bodymatters logo printed on that so its at the gym behind the desk atm


Fu*k me it would be worth it just for the comedy value !!


----------



## jstarcarr

Milky said:


> Fu*k me it would be worth it just for the comedy value !!


lmao its a tight fit , I thought it would be big as most powerlifters are fat :lol:


----------



## Milky

Legs getting more sore by the hour.....


----------



## Tassotti

I must have missed the pics


----------



## expletive

Nothing like a good leg smashing.

Have a look my recent pics if you could Milky.

I'd be curious to know how my BF compares to yours


----------



## Milky

Sorry tass didnt get chance mate.


----------



## Milky

Night off tonight for me and Dave, give the tendons a break.

Glad of it TBH, prettty drained.


----------



## Milky

Had no appetite at all today and TBH feeling a tad rough around the gills..... quite sickly.... good job l didnt train !


----------



## Milky

On my way to train arms..... ate like a Biafron today, had about 20 calories all day l think but fu*k it l am up for it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> On my way to train arms..... ate like a Biafron today, had about 20 calories all day l think but fu*k it l am up for it.


Have a good one milky!


----------



## Milky

Well that hurt.... and l loved it !

Bloody good workout that !


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Well that hurt.... and l loved it !
> 
> Bloody good workout that !


What did you do matey?


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> What did you do matey?


Arms mate, me and Dave..... still pumped to fu*k now !

Done another 5 iu's slin.... still not dead.


----------



## expletive

How long you been on the slin for now mate, notice any difference?


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> How long you been on the slin for now mate, notice any difference?


Think l have done 5 shots mate and think its a bit to soon to notice TBH.


----------



## Milky

I cant fu*king eat !

I have eaten fu*k all all day apart from 3 banana's and just sat down to have my tea and managed maybe 5 fork fulls !!


----------



## expletive

You need to eat mate if youve jabbed slin, risking a hypo otherwise


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> You need to eat mate if youve jabbed slin, risking a hypo otherwise


Yeah l have ate something mate, just not a lot..... l feel absolutely bloated for some reason.


----------



## expletive

Ok mate just keep an eye out for symptoms of hypo, get your missus to as well as it can creep up on yuo and your hypo before you realise


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Ok mate just keep an eye out for symptoms of hypo, get your missus to as well as it can creep up on yuo and your hypo before you realise


I actually suffer from it pretty regualr mate, ironically not since l started to do the slin.


----------



## Milky

Just pinned another mil of test and sus...

Hoping the sex drive picks up with it pretty sharpish.


----------



## Milky

Fu*king buzzing this morning for some reason.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Fu*king buzzing this morning for some reason.


Friday feeling!!!


----------



## Milky

R0B:2769847 said:


> Friday feeling!!!


Not really mate..feeling good about myself for a change.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Not really mate..feeling good about myself for a change.


Well that's even better then 

Plus your seeing my mug sunday :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Milky said:


> I actually suffer from it pretty regualr mate, ironically not since l started to do the slin.


Have you been tested for diabetes Milky?


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Have you been tested for diabetes Milky?


No mate, pretty sure its not that tho.

Its usually when l havent eaten for a few hours.


----------



## Inapsine

Tassotti said:


> Have you been tested for diabetes Milky?


just so you know you would feel the opposite of a hypo, hyperglycaemia if you had diabetes and where unaware of it. And that feels ****e, like your veins are full of **** and you get pressure on your eyes and feel pretty sick and pent up.


----------



## flinty90

How you doing milkman you ok mate ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> How you doing milkman you ok mate ??


Good mate, struggling with appetite a bit but apart from that cant complain....

You home now then ??


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Good mate, struggling with appetite a bit but apart from that cant complain....
> 
> You home now then ??


Yes mate safe and sound !!


----------



## Milky

Got my results re the BF last night.

Apparantly my LBM weight is 12 stone 7 lbs !!

My fu*king god !

The only time l would get down to that is in a wooden box !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Got my results re the BF last night.
> 
> Apparantly my LBM weight is 12 stone 7 lbs !!
> 
> My fu*king god !
> 
> The only time l would get down to that is in a wooden box !


yeah its all b0ll0x mate !!!


----------



## Mingster

Take no notice of all that sh1te mate. I'm clinically obese and should be 8 foot 3 according to those charts lol....


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Take no notice of all that sh1te mate. I'm clinically obese and should be 8 foot 3 according to those charts lol....


well, i'm sure you get called a man mountain a fair bit chap!  so 8 foot would be appropriate!


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> well, i'm sure you get called a man mountain a fair bit chap!  so 8 foot would be appropriate!


Not been called a man mountain much I don't think lol. I get called a meathead quite a bit And the missus calls me a lummox:crying:


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Not been called a man mountain much I don't think lol. I get called a meathead quite a bit And the missus calls me a lummox:crying:


but with her, i'm sure it comes straight from the heart :lol:


----------



## expletive

Inapsine said:


> just so you know you would feel the opposite of a hypo, hyperglycaemia if you had diabetes and where unaware of it. And that feels ****e, like your veins are full of **** and you get pressure on your eyes and feel pretty sick and pent up.


Doesn't sound much like hyperglycaemia symptoms to me mate, there usually the same as hypoglycaemia


----------



## Milky

Well TBH chaps l dont actually care if its Hypothermia...what doesnt kill you. .....kills you eventually..or something like that.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well TBH chaps l dont actually care if its Hypothermia...what doesnt kill you. .....kills you eventually..or something like that.


I just laughed out loud in my kitchen to that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

What is your body fat % you need to get the test done with callipers for a true test how much body fat you are carrying you might be Shocked!

sorry for the intrusion, but have found this journal interesting and informative.


----------



## Milky

Karl2369 said:


> What is your body fat % you need to get the test done with callipers for a true test how much body fat you are carrying you might be Shocked!
> 
> sorry for the intrusion, but have found this journal interesting and informative.


BF is 24% mate. Had it done by a lad at my gym with callipers who knows his stuff.


----------



## flinty90

have you posted any up to date pics yet mate ?? have i missed them X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> have you posted any up to date pics yet mate ?? have i missed them X


No mate, not had chance or the balls TBH...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No mate, not had chance *or the balls *TBH...


you taking the p1ss ??? a fat cnut like me can post pics up but you cant, come on mate X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> you taking the p1ss ??? a fat cnut like me can post pics up but you cant, come on mate X


May take some in gym tomorow mate, didnt like the ones with my cooker on the back ground !

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> May take some in gym tomorow mate, didnt like the ones with my cooker on the back ground !
> 
> :lol:


ah i see your cooker is sh1t but your happy with your body lol !!! we will get some altogether if we can ..


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> ah i see your cooker is sh1t but your happy with your body lol !!! we will get some altogether if we can ..


Got my camera charged 

I'll photo shop some sweat and tears on to them :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Got my camera charged
> 
> I'll photo shop some sweat and tears on to them :lol:


photo shop sme plates on the bar for me too mate as im now weak as a sureno X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> photo shop sme plates on the bar for me too mate as im now weak as a sureno X


PMSL!

Is he dead or something.......


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> ah i see your cooker is sh1t but your happy with your body lol !!! we will get some altogether if we can ..


No you tw*t it just looked stupid !!

:lol:


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Is he dead or something.......


Nah mate he's having a bit of a shi*ter personally ATM got a lot to deal with.


----------



## jstarcarr

you still going gym 2moz


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Nah mate he's having a bit of a shi*ter personally ATM got a lot to deal with.


Ah, shame really.

His copious amount of gear was insane, was making a good read in his journal with aus chipping in.


----------



## Milky

jstarcarr said:


> you still going gym 2moz


We sure are mate yes.


----------



## jstarcarr

Milky said:


> We sure are mate yes.


cool, I may come down to do some bench but not sure yet.


----------



## flinty90

jstarcarr said:


> cool, I may come down to do some bench but not sure yet.


well dont come fcukin taking our bench up ya cnut or you will get a swift kick in the bell end lol X

would be good to meet you too mate !!! so thats another cnut that will be outlifting me !!!


----------



## Milky

Just jabbed a mil of test and sus.

Here's an odd one tho, l felt as tho my throat was closing up slightly.

Anyone else had this or is it paranoya ?

Doet has been SH*T this week, well sh*t for a bb'er but for a normal human being it wasnt to bad.


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Here's an odd one tho, l felt as tho my throat was closing up slightly.
> 
> Anyone else had this or is it paranoya ?


Could just be apprehension mate, dont worry you get used to it and youll be fine after your first few jabs :lol:


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Could just be apprehension mate, dont worry you get used to it and youll be fine after your first few jabs :lol:


yeah never thought of that mate, l was a bit wary TBH.

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just jabbed a mil of test and sus.
> 
> Here's an odd one tho, l felt as tho my throat was closing up slightly.
> 
> Anyone else had this or is it paranoya ?
> 
> Doet has been SH*T this week, well sh*t for a bb'er but for a normal human being it wasnt to bad.


stop sticking the syringe so far down your throat pal lol !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> stop sticking the syringe so far down your throat pal lol !!!


Here's the kicker tho mate it was a spurter !!

The Mrs pulled the pin out and got the shock of her life.... :lol:


----------



## expletive

Could have just got a bit of gear in your blood mate


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Could have just got a bit of gear in your blood mate


Had it last shot as well mate..... ah well if the Slin doesnt kill me this might !


----------



## flinty90

looking forward to meeting you both tomorrow big man !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> looking forward to meeting you both tomorrow big man !!!


Texted Dave today, warned him should you 2 beat us on any lifts he will be made to regret it for as long as he draws breath...

If JStar turn up ask him about his " bulking " shake he made !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Texted Dave today, warned him should you 2 beat us on any lifts he will be made to regret it for as long as he draws breath...
> 
> If JStar turn up ask him about his " bulking " shake he made !!


i doubt it mate im weak as fcuk at minute, im only living on about 1900 calories per day lol... i will just enjoy showing you a session of mine, then when you come see us you can show us your session bro !!!


----------



## Milky

Up and suffering from extreme flactulance, the sprouts worked.

Whilst this would normally be a bad thing l'm thinking if one of those tw*ts is about to outlift me....a swift ripper next to the bench will put paid to it..!


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Texted Dave today, warned him should you 2 beat us on any lifts he will be made to regret it for as long as he draws breath...
> 
> If JStar turn up ask him about his " bulking " shake he made !!


Is that the shake with tuna and beef in?


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Is that the shake with tuna and beef in?


Oh yes....

He reckons it fu*king STANK to high heaven as he drank it !


----------



## Mingster

And so it came to pass that the day of the Grand Tourney dawned bright and cold. Some said a two headed falcon was seen in the west, carrying off a blood red lamb. Others that the village wells bubbled and boiled as if great creatures fought in the icy depths. Still others claimed that Morag the Hag had given birth to septuplets, all of which grabbed for her teets simultaneously, crying 'och the noo' in a strange tongue, but the latter was put down to a stranger named Uriel visiting the village many moons past,,,,

Regardless of the signs and portents, all agreed that on the 15th day of the first month, of the two hundreth year of the reign of Emperor Ming the Merciless, otherwise known as the Magnificent, the Handsome, and the Awesomely Muscled, the challengers who gathered at the Tournament Ground to do battle with the hallowed iron were a motley crew indeed.

Firstly, the challengers from the fabled and, to be true, barely heard of shire of Nottingham, Sir Flinty the Bearded and his squire, some say concubine Robroid the Sausage Muncher, although such suggestions were whispered in the presence of Sir Flints, at least when he wasn't unconscious due to his propensity for overindulging in sides of beef washed down with foul smelling ales.

Sir Flinty cut a fine figure, if one wasn't too picky, wide of girth, confident in stature, a cunning look in his deep set eyes, an honesty of feature belied by the cruel complexity of what passed for a mighty beard which dominated his lower features. His armour was of an unusual ilk, a brightly coloured tabard, some would say fluorescent, enough to be spotted on even the gloomiest day, denim leggings and strange foreign looking boots with the word Rigger embossed on the soles. On his head he wore a helm of bright white which bore the legend 'Motorway Maintenance', into which he had stuck a peacock feather at a jaunty angle.

His squire was more formally attired in linen, but those with a keen eye could see that his lower garments were made for quick removal and his shoes were of a shiny leather. He carried in his hand a strange, palm sized, device which he constantly prodded with his fingers, swearing and laughing in equal measure. At his side hung a sack which, on closer inspection, held a vast string of sausages and some exotic, and, it was said, foul tasting vegetable that resembled a potato but was of a ginger ilk.

Thus were the challengers who gathered that day, at that sacred site of anguish, pain and iron....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> And so it came to pass that the day of the Grand Tourney dawned bright and cold. Some said a two headed falcon was seen in the west, carrying off a blood red lamb. Others that the village wells bubbled and boiled as if great creatures fought in the icy depths. Still others claimed that Morag the Hag had given birth to septuplets, all of which grabbed for her teets simultaneously, crying 'och the noo' in a strange tongue, but the latter was put down to a stranger named Uriel visiting the village many moons past,,,,
> 
> Regardless of the signs and portents, all agreed that on the 15th day of the first month, of the two hundreth year of the reign of Emperor Ming the Merciless, otherwise known as the Magnificent, the Handsome, and the Awesomely Muscled, the challengers who gathered at the Tournament Ground to do battle with the hallowed iron were a motley crew indeed.
> 
> Firstly, the challengers from the fabled and, to be true, barely heard of shire of Nottingham, Sir Flinty the Bearded and his squire, some say concubine Robroid the Sausage Muncher, although such suggestions were whispered in the presence of Sir Flints, at least when he wasn't unconscious due to his propensity for overindulging in sides of beef washed down with foul smelling ales.
> 
> Sir Flinty cut a fine figure, if one wasn't too picky, wide of girth, confident in stature, a cunning look in his deep set eyes, an honesty of feature belied by the cruel complexity of what passed for a mighty beard which dominated his lower features. His armour was of an unusual ilk, a brightly coloured tabard, some would say fluorescent, enough to be spotted on even the gloomiest day, denim leggings and strange foreign looking boots with the word Rigger embossed on the soles. On his head he wore a helm of bright white which bore the legend 'Motorway Maintenance', into which he had stuck a peacock feather at a jaunty angle.
> 
> His squire was more formally attired in linen, but those with a keen eye could see that his lower garments were made for quick removal and his shoes were of a shiny leather. He carried in his hand a strange, palm sized, device which he constantly prodded with his fingers, swearing and laughing in equal measure. At his side hung a sck which, on closer inspection, held a vast string of sausages and some exotic, and, it was said, foul tasting vegetable that resembled a potato but was of a ginger ilk.
> 
> Thus were the challengers who gathered that day, at that sacred site of anguish, pain and iron....


Pmsl. Reps for that when I'm back on the laptop.


----------



## Mingster

The Champions watched the challengers approach....

King Milky sat astride his mighty steed, known as Tarmac Flattener, and pulled at it's clutch....er, reins, to quell it's tempestuous nature. Much loved in all parts of his lands, King Milky cut a dapper figure in his armoured war vest - especially cut to advantage his mighty arms so that all who challenged him could look upon them and despair. Despite this, a wave of worry assuaged his regal mien, and he burped loudly and gave off a thunderous fart. His belly had been betraying him of late and Milky secretly worried that some enemy, perhaps even the fabled Sir Romper Stompalot, might have poisoned his porridge.

As he gazed proudly out across his kingdom, out across the fields and the dales, the wooded hillsides and stream cut valley's, King Milky gave a quiet smile of pride. For his was the only kingdom in the land to be linked by the treasured roads of black tar that enabled trade to flourish and foreign holidays to be had in great number.

And standing at his right hand his Warrior champion, Dave the Giant, a man so tall he knew the weather a full passing of the moon afore all others, a man so huge that all but the foolhardy would scurry, heads bowed from his path, and a man thought to have no weakness other than his love for tandoori chickens and his devotion to the dark religion of The Red Devils, a dodgy bunch of donkey shaggers who's temple was only a few leagues distant and who were rightly shunned by the majority of sensible folk. Especially grand did he look this day, in his blood red surcoat, emblazoned on which were the fabled words of power 'I love Wayne'.

And so the champions watched the challengers approach....


----------



## Milky

Thoroughly enjoyed that, both the training and the company....cheers chaps.

Did some stuff l havent done before and christ l felt it..

Next time l call the shots tho...maybe do shoulders and traps.


----------



## Guest

Hahaha pmsl ming, cracking session really enjoyed it.

Cracking lads (nohomo), good tough session. Now weve got to goto their home turf


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Hahaha pmsl ming, cracking session really enjoyed it.
> 
> Cracking lads (nohomo), good tough session. Now weve got to goto their home turf


I think l can make them have it mate, what do you think !!!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I think l can make them have it mate, what do you think !!!


Oh aye.

Absolutely bolloxed now, shake down me and a power nap on the couch watching the lad on call of duty haha


----------



## flinty90

back home safe, that is a fantastic gym guys, in fact one of the best i have ever been in to be fair...

great session really enjoyed it, loved meeting you guys ..

pair of fcukin beefcakes ...

brilliant, i hope i have more sessions with people off here. what a great thing to enjoy other peoples company doing something you all love so much X


----------



## Guest

What is Slin ?


----------



## flinty90

Karl2369 said:


> What is Slin ?


Insulin !!!


----------



## Guest

R right thank u.

Think i will stick to my Cottage Cheese and Chives!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> back home safe, that is a fantastic gym guys, in fact one of the best i have ever been in to be fair...
> 
> great session really enjoyed it, loved meeting you guys ..
> 
> pair of fcukin beefcakes ...
> 
> brilliant, i hope i have more sessions with people off here. what a great thing to enjoy other peoples company doing something you all love so much X


I think its also good to actually be with people of the same mindset and goals....

Hoping we have started a trend here mate, people from the board making an effort to meet up an train together...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I think its also good to actually be with people of the same mindset and goals....
> 
> Hoping we have started a trend here mate, people from the board making an effort to meet up an train together...


well yeah mate so much can only be said on a forum, getting in there and out meeting peole and going throuh the routine is the best way to learn and see for yourself...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> well yeah mate so much can only be said on a forum, getting in there and out meeting peole and going throuh the routine is the best way to learn and see for yourself...


Well mate all l can hope is your opinion of me is the same as it was...... l dont pretend to be something l am not....l train hard and l try my best..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well mate all l can hope is your opinion of me is the same as it was...... l dont pretend to be something l am not....l train hard and l try my best..


i dont base opinions if people on here mate just by what i read, its very apparent to me over time that things arent always what you expect them to be...

I now have met you and have based my opinions on that , top bloke, strong and definitely able bro ... and a pleasure to spend time with X


----------



## Guest

Joined this site a cpl of yrs ago but never used it! But am really enjoying reading all these comments and posts. Everybody seems ok, and i think that i have learned a few things. I cant wait to join a Gym and might one day be able to train like you guys. Please keep up this open book Mr Milky and everybody else.


----------



## Guest

Reason i asked is i had mine done at hospital, and i thought i was about 22% ish, but it turned out to be 16% so i was pleased and surprised at that.


----------



## Milky

Karl2369 said:


> Reason i asked is i had mine done at hospital, and i thought i was about 22% ish, but it turned out to be 16% so i was pleased and surprised at that.


I dont know how accurate any of them can really be TBH mate..... for me its just a guide...


----------



## eezy1

sounds like you lads had a good`un. what did you train?


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> sounds like you lads had a good`un. what did you train?


Chest and tri's mate, yeah fu*king enjoyed it.


----------



## eezy1

we not gonna get a exercise/weight/sets/rep breakdown for each of you? :tongue:


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> we not gonna get a exercise/weight/sets/rep breakdown for each of you? :tongue:


TBH mate l cant remember.... l never do tho....


----------



## eezy1

Milky said:


> TBH mate l cant remember.... l never do tho....


must be gettin old ;]


----------



## Guest

I have very little idea about Bodybuilding from how a person should look, when i look in magazines and Youtube they never look real although i know they are. You lot on here seem to be just normal although you all look bloody huge anyway. I have been playing around with weights for ages, but thats all its been, but for the last few months since i hit middle age Lol, i have been working out 4 times a wk although only at home, i am saving up to join a gym in the ashton under lyne area. I don,t look bad when i look in the mirror, and i have some vains on my arms and things. I have been doing a lot of reading on the internet about it all, but it all gets really confusing. so i think that when i join a gym i will be able to find out things properly. Hope i have not bored you all. We all got to start somewere right. thank you


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> must be gettin old ;]


Yeah true..

If l am not in pain then l havent done enough mate, regardless of what weight l lift.


----------



## Milky

Karl2369 said:


> I have very little idea about Bodybuilding from how a person should look, when i look in magazines and Youtube they never look real although i know they are. You lot on here seem to be just normal although you all look bloody huge anyway. I have been playing around with weights for ages, but thats all its been, but for the last few months since i hit middle age Lol, i have been working out 4 times a wk although only at home, i am saving up to join a gym in the ashton under lyne area. I don,t look bad when i look in the mirror, and i have some vains on my arms and things. I have been doing a lot of reading on the internet about it all, but it all gets really confusing. so i think that when i join a gym i will be able to find out things properly. Hope i have not bored you all. We all got to start somewere right. thank you


Do you have transport mate ?


----------



## flinty90

eezy1 said:


> we not gonna get a exercise/weight/sets/rep breakdown for each of you? :tongue:


we trained at a gym, there were 4 of us, and we all lifted enough weight enough times to make things grow XX


----------



## Milky

Pinned 5 iu's Slin PWO, not had a single issue with it at all so far.

Had half a chicken and 100 grammes rice for dinner.... still feeling pretty tight as well, reckon l will be sore tomorow.


----------



## Guest

Yes my wife does, And i start a new job 2moz, I have been unemployed for the last 12 months, so 1st thing my wife said i could do is join a gym, with the money i have managed to save up and use some of my 1st pay packet towards it next month. just dont know where to join i dont want to make a mistake and join a rubish one so i have made a short list!


----------



## flinty90

Karl2369 said:


> Yes my wife does, And i start a new job 2moz, I have been unemployed for the last 12 months, so 1st thing my wife said i could do is join a gym, with the money i have managed to save up and use some of my 1st pay packet towards it next month. just dont know where to join i dont want to make a mistake and join a rubish one so i have made a short list!


go to a few gyms and do a session in them payasyougo mate then decide which one os best and then settle there X


----------



## Milky

Karl2369 said:


> Yes my wife does, And i start a new job 2moz, I have been unemployed for the last 12 months, so 1st thing my wife said i could do is join a gym, with the money i have managed to save up and use some of my 1st pay packet towards it next month. just dont know where to join i dont want to make a mistake and join a rubish one so i have made a short list!


Ok mate well you wont go far wrong joining Alz gym in Oldham.... cheap as fu*k, some great deals, a great bloke who owns it and 3 floors of equipment..


----------



## Guest

Alz gym were in oldham is that ? How much is it ? and is it ok ? The bus goes right past my street from Ashton to oldham spindles shopping centre.


----------



## Milky

Karl2369 said:


> Alz gym were in oldham is that ? How much is it ? and is it ok ? The bus goes right past my street from Ashton to oldham spindles shopping centre.


Think its Bow St mate, right in the centre, he has different deals on £135 a year last time l went or something like £60 and pay a £1 every time you train.

Its a cracking hardcore gym mate, nothing fancy but loads of free weights etc...a bag room and cardio stuff.


----------



## PaulB

Karl2369 said:


> Yes my wife does, And i start a new job 2moz, I have been unemployed for the last 12 months, so 1st thing my wife said i could do is join a gym, with the money i have managed to save up and use some of my 1st pay packet towards it next month. just dont know where to join i dont want to make a mistake and join a rubish one so i have made a short list!


Hey mate Im in Ashton Under Lyne. Definitely give the Olympic gym a try mate. Its behind the new magistrates court in an old mill on the 4th floor. Good set of lads in there.


----------



## PaulB

Heres a link for the Olympic gym. http://www.olympicsportsgym.co.uk/


----------



## Guest

Just seen the web site, my wife said she wants to have a look as well, so we r going 2 call in 2moz night to see if we can have a look round looks really good on the web site and i have got more than £135 saved up i thought to join a gym would cost about £300 so thank you!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Anglik I will call in there also i think its near the fire station. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## PaulB

Karl2369 said:


> Thanks Anglik I will call in there also i think its near the fire station. Thank you all for your help!


Its where the old fire station used to be. Its been knocked down now.


----------



## Milky

Tri's are tight and very aware of chest....

Fu*king LOVE IT !!


----------



## tprice

good man milky im hittin tris tmrw after iv done shoulders!

u still runnin the slin? im 3 days in now


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> good man milky im hittin tris tmrw after iv done shoulders!
> 
> u still runnin the slin? im 3 days in now


Yeah 5 iu's PWO only mate.

Not had any reactions to it yet, how about you ?


----------



## tprice

im runnin it 3x daily at 5iu, will eventually up it to 8, but that will take me a week or two as i only wanna go up very gradually.

so far its been ok - stright after a shot i get 40g pro and 50g carb then have a carb drink and keep lucozade and dextrose tabs on hand.

im about to have some oats, only 50g with a scoop of whey in there. then my next eat will be about 8pm.

strugglin to eat cause im runnin test tren and eq. seems to have killed my apetite this wknd, but ill get it back to 100% tmrw as when i work i seem to be in a routine with my eating which helps!


----------



## expletive

Look like you had a good a good session today matey, are you finding that now your training with dave its pushing you on


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Look like you had a good a good session today matey, are you finding that now your training with dave its pushing you on


DEFINATLY.... the man is a lump and l think fu*k it he aint lifting more than me.

He's also there when you need a good spotter and someone to push you that little bit....he's keen as fu*k as well which is brilliant.


----------



## Glassback

Sounds like Milky is firing on all cylinders!


----------



## Milky

Glassback said:


> Sounds like Milky is firing on all cylinders!


Rockin at the moment mate and really really did enjoy training with the lads today...


----------



## tprice

milky for prime minister!


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> milky for prime minister!


Mate the country would be fu*ked !

It would be a laugh tho !


----------



## tprice

just legalize aas thats all i give a fcuk about lol and tell my boss to give me a payrise so i can run hgh year round plz


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> just legalize aas thats all i give a fcuk about lol and tell my boss to give me a payrise so i can run hgh year round plz


Save me reading back mate are you running it with your Slin ?


----------



## tprice

yes mate 2iu with every shot, so 6iu daily

not sure whether to do this 5x a week or everyday yet


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> yes mate 2iu with every shot, so 6iu daily
> 
> not sure whether to do this 5x a week or everyday yet


I am doing 5 iu's Monday to Friday.


----------



## tprice

i will probably keep it mon-fri

as tbh mate, it stresses me enough having to worry about BG during the entire day!

plus wknds im never awake and dont eat enough to benefit from it 100%.


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> i will probably keep it mon-fri
> 
> as tbh mate, it stresses me enough having to worry about BG during the entire day!
> 
> plus wknds im never awake and dont eat enough to benefit from it 100%.


Ha ha l never ever check mine mate..... man l am so lax with it all !


----------



## tprice

i just wanted a cool machine really mate!

i get plenty of carbs in havent gone hypo yet and iv done 6 shots since friday morning. biggest was 5iu though this week ill be doin 6/7


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> i just wanted a cool machine really mate!
> 
> i get plenty of carbs in havent gone hypo yet and iv done 6 shots since friday morning. biggest was 5iu though this week ill be doin 6/7


I have gone hypo many times mate but never down to the slin.


----------



## tprice

your the same as me then - im naturally a small eater, so i find it hard to get the calories in.

i used to go hypo when i was a teen, playing tennis etc, happened last year at work a few times if i had been flat out had to run to the shop and get a fanta lemon!


----------



## Milky

Feeling the chest and tri's this morning.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Feeling the chest and tri's this morning.


Have a good one mate!


----------



## Replicator

Hope all is well Milky

Granddaughter was born this morning at 1:35am, Both are very well and were allowed home about 12pm

.She was in labour about 4 hrs , weight is 6lb something....


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Hope all is well Milky
> 
> Granddaughter was born this morning at 1:35am, Both are very well and were allowed home about 12pm
> 
> .She was in labour about 4 hrs , weight is 6lb something....


Congrats mate!


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Hope all is well Milky
> 
> Granddaughter was born this morning at 1:35am, Both are very well and were allowed home about 12pm
> 
> .She was in labour about 4 hrs , weight is 6lb something....


Congrats for the new addition to the clan m8, quick birth eh!


----------



## DiggyV

Replicator said:


> Hope all is well Milky
> 
> Granddaughter was born this morning at 1:35am, Both are very well and were allowed home about 12pm
> 
> .She was in labour about 4 hrs , weight is 6lb something....


Congratulations mate....

CHeers!


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Congrats for the new addition to the clan m8, quick birth eh!


yea no messing with our Teresa..............she was only 6 hrs with her first one !!


----------



## Replicator

DiggyV said:


> Congratulations mate....
> 
> CHeers!


Thanks Diggy :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Hope all is well Milky
> 
> Granddaughter was born this morning at 1:35am, Both are very well and were allowed home about 12pm
> 
> .She was in labour about 4 hrs , weight is 6lb something....


Mate l am dreading my daughter going into labour and she can pi*s off if she thinks l am getting up in the middle of the night !

Made up for all of you, really am.. does she have a name ?


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight, managed to walk into something today with my arm and its been dead all day for some reason...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No gym tonight, managed to walk into something today with my arm and its been dead all day for some reason...


you sure your not welching out from yesterday bro lol ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> you sure your not welching out from yesterday bro lol ???


Honestly mate, l caught it with the front of my left bicep and its been killing me all day... fu*k knows what l have done..


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you sure your not welching out from yesterday bro lol ???


It me m8, only had 3hours sleep if that, and had my nephew all day today. Im shattered!

Chest is sore as a mofo tho haha, its just gone rock solid.


----------



## Milky

Loving Zhasni's new video...


----------



## bennyrock

Guess what finally came on Friday ???? At last! And guess who decided to take 2 scoops 1 st time round ? I was like Moff out of human traffic all day twitching n talking flat out! Back in training now and can't believe how weak I am after being off for 6 months. Watch this space . Ps Hi Milky!


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Guess what finally came on Friday ???? At last! And guess who decided to take 2 scoops 1 st time round ? I was like Moff out of human traffic all day twitching n talking flat out! Back in training now and can't believe how weak I am after being off for 6 months. Watch this space . Ps Hi Milky!


You dick !

It has a big label on the lid saying DO NOT USE MORE THAN ONE SCOOP IN 24 HOURS !

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Just got bk from having a bit of a workout, at Alz Gym never seen so much stuff. Did'nt have a clue how to use most of the stuff. Felt a bit intimidated, never seen so many huge blokes in the same place (scary). But enjoyed the experience. And have now joined. (Could not believe the price) Just need to copy what others do and start to train like a proper bodybuilder. And get a good routine. So might be asking for a bit of advice, from you guys if that would be ok fellas. New job new gym i am well buzzin. Ps Thank you Mr Milky for putting me onto that.


----------



## Milky

Karl2369 said:


> Just got bk from having a bit of a workout, at Alz Gym never seen so much stuff. Did'nt have a clue how to use most of the stuff. Felt a bit intimidated, never seen so many huge blokes in the same place (scary). But enjoyed the experience. And have now joined. (Could not believe the price) Just need to copy what others do and start to train like a proper bodybuilder. And get a good routine. So might be asking for a bit of advice, from you guys if that would be ok fellas. New job new gym i am well buzzin. Ps Thank you Mr Milky for putting me onto that.


Hope you told Al l sent you mate....nice one.


----------



## bennyrock

Ha ha ha was gonna pop a Eph as well for full affect. To be honest mate I did one scoop this morning b4 training chest n back and I wasn't that stoked on it. Can feel it but it's only like a stacker effect. How's your training going? And cheers for that link for the cross dressing web site. Got a lovely corset and heels on offer. X


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Ha ha ha was gonna pop a Eph as well for full affect. To be honest mate I did one scoop this morning b4 training chest n back and I wasn't that stoked on it. Can feel it but it's only like a stacker effect. How's your training going? And cheers for that link for the cross dressing web site. Got a lovely corset and heels on offer. X


Glad to help as always mate and its going fu*king GREAT....

Training with Dave of here and loving it and had a cracking session with Flinty and Rob yesterday.... getting bigger and feeling better by the week..


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> Glad to help as always mate and its going fu*king GREAT....
> 
> Training with Dave of here and loving it and had a cracking session with Flinty and Rob yesterday.... getting bigger and feeling better by the week..


nice one. Slin working for you then? Did Rob stare at you all when you were all working out saying ''I like that, I like it a lot'' like he does on here? Lol. And who is benching the most out you all?


----------



## Milky

bennyrock:2781764 said:


> nice one. Slin working for you then? Did Rob stare at you all when you were all working out saying ''I like that, I like it a lot'' like he does on here? Lol. And who is benching the most out you all?


Rob was to busy dying to stare mate and a lady never kisses and tells...


----------



## tprice

quick update for ya on the slin

7.15am 6iu - usual intake of carbs n pro - all ok

1pm 6iu - usual lunch followed by a shake 2 hours later.

6.30pm 6.5iu - followed by a protein and rice tea, then some oats with a scoop of whey 30m later then gym then pwo shake

and im all good baby. may try 7iu tmrw, but at least i know what i need on 6 now!


----------



## Milky

Well trained back...

Not up to my usual standard, arm still hurting and diet been very poor TBH...

Things should be settling down tomorow hopefully so fingers crossed.

Dave did well ( the tw*t ) !

just shot anouther 5 iu's Slin, no problems to report so far..... think l am 3 weeks into the GH now as well.

Another shot of Test and Sus tonight as well.


----------



## tprice

better than me, i ate **** all tea and im missing chest when i was supposed to be hittin some PBs also missed me evenin slin jab

and to top it off, this man flu is gettin the better of me!!! depressed isnt the word!

glad the slin hasnt been causing any issues for ya bro!!

all the best


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening. Noticing any change on the scales from the slin and gh milky? Hard to nail it down to just that I guess but based on your experience up

To this point would you say there are any noticeable gains yet over what you'd normally achieve?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening. Noticing any change on the scales from the slin and gh milky? Hard to nail it down to just that I guess but based on your experience up
> 
> To this point would you say there are any noticeable gains yet over what you'd normally achieve?


I have definatly gained size but that could be down to the ten shots of tren and sus..

I am looking a bit more " cut " imo and the wife says l am the biggest she has seen me, so god knows.


----------



## steviethe spark

Sounds like what ever u doing mate its working ,keep up the good work.


----------



## Glassback

How wrong is this? I actually feel too small to even pop in to this journal!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I have definatly gained size but that could be down to the ten shots of tren and sus..
> 
> I am looking a bit more " cut " imo and the wife says l am the biggest she has seen me, so god knows.


Well that's good news then whatever it's down to! Although the aim of the new goodies is to break new ground I guess so keep going mate. Watching

with interest as always.


----------



## Milky

Glassback said:


> How wrong is this? I actually feel too small to even pop in to this journal!


Nah mate your more than welcome and far from small....


----------



## Guest

Good back session mate........?!


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Good back session mate........?!


Decidely average mate but Dave did well...... diet crap today and arm still sore so bit gutted.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Decidely average mate but Dave did well...... diet crap today and arm still sore so bit gutted.


Aww mate! That's a fcuker then.

Diet is like a roll-coaster for you isn't it?!


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Aww mate! That's a fcuker then.
> 
> Diet is like a roll-coaster for you isn't it?!


Its my biggest hurdle mate....

Mainly due to work and partly due to the fact l am a fussy tw*t...


----------



## eezy1

that daves a big basta4d aint he lol


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> that daves a big basta4d aint he lol


Yeah he's a lump mate for sure.... enjoying training with him.


----------



## Guest

eezy1 said:


> that daves a big basta4d aint he lol


Fat cnut is the word your looking for m8


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Fat cnut is the word your looking for m8


Mate give yourself a break... your not a fat Ku*t at all....


----------



## Guest

Hehe cheers mucka.

Aye its good training with a partner again, not just going through the motions of it all, have a bit of a laugh and gives you good motivation aswell.

Much prefer it to training on my own.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Fat cnut is the word your looking for m8


mate you will be sound if you continue to work as hard as you do,, just dont forget keep your movements slow and exact mate, dont rush the movement, you need to squeeze every inch all way up and back down...

keep your diet in check mate and keep on with that cardio , you will no doubt be a fcukin huge ripped up unit very quickly, your already strong as fcuk bro !!!

anyone elses chest still aching from sunday lol !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> mate you will be sound if you continue to work as hard as you do,, just dont forget keep your movements slow and exact mate, dont rush the movement, you need to squeeze every inch all way up and back down...
> 
> keep your diet in check mate and keep on with that cardio , you will no doubt be a fcukin huge ripped up unit very quickly, your already strong as fcuk bro !!!
> 
> anyone elses chest still aching from sunday lol !!!


I am aware of it mate yeah..


----------



## Guest

Heh cheers bud, Aye the outer of my chest is still tender as fcuk haha

Did some pressups this morning to try and help it haha, just made it worse haha


----------



## Mr_Morocco

hows it goin milky mate?

i got hold of that hemo rage black, been using it at 2 scoops it aint really doing much if im honest lol, how many scoops do you take?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I am aware of it mate yeah..


was talking about Dave mate lol.. but i know you also try to slow him down a tad and get that squeeze in X


----------



## Milky

Afghan said:


> hows it goin milky mate?
> 
> i got hold of that hemo rage black, been using it at 2 scoops it aint really doing much if im honest lol, how many scoops do you take?


Just the one and it sends me fu*king Kato !

Benny " nohomo " rock did 2 scoops the other day and went mental as well !

My god you must have some tolerance !


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> was talking about Dave mate lol.. but i know you also try to slow him down a tad and get that squeeze in X


I meant aware of my chest mate AND you did hear me shouting at him about it !!


----------



## Guest

Afghan said:


> hows it goin milky mate?
> 
> i got hold of that hemo rage black, been using it at 2 scoops it aint really doing much if im honest lol, how many scoops do you take?


2 scoops??

That would keep me up for days m8, 1 and im like the energizer bunny


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Just the one and it sends me fu*king Kato !
> 
> Benny " nohomo " rock did 2 scoops the other day and went mental as well !
> 
> My god you must have some tolerance !


i even took it on an empty stomach aswell the 2nd time and didnt really feel much, think i may try the new no x-plode or go back on jack3d


----------



## Milky

Afghan said:


> i even took it on an empty stomach aswell the 2nd time and didnt really feel much, think i may try the new no x-plode or go back on jack3d


I am genuinely shocked mate..


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> I am genuinely shocked mate..


lol me too


----------



## eezy1

Dave said:


> Fat cnut is the word your looking for m8


you`ve got a good foundation there mate. make the most of it


----------



## Fatstuff

Milkys gay


----------



## Mingster

Two scoops of the Hemo does nothing for me either:no: Odd as I don't even drink coffee lol....


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> Two scoops of the Hemo does nothing for me either:no: Odd as I don't even drink coffee lol....


Four is the way forward Ming. Will get you flying


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Four is the way forward Ming. Will get you flying


Christ almighty !!


----------



## Milky

Just done shoulders and traps with Dave, had a good session... needing to reign in the diet again.

I have given myself enought of a break to start wanting chicken again.


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> Just done shoulders and traps with Dave, had a good session... needing to reign in the diet again.
> 
> I have given myself enought of a break to start wanting chicken again.


Good to hear.

I go through phases of not being able to stomach certain meats/fish due to over eating them.

Either way your a beast mate.

You sorted that stomach of yours yet?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just done shoulders and traps with Dave, had a good session... needing to reign in the diet again.
> 
> I have given myself enought of a break to start wanting chicken again.


get on it bro, want to see a leaner you next time we train bro ...

hey throw up your routine mate not fussed about weights just exercises and sets


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> I go through phases of not being able to stomach certain meats/fish due to over eating them.
> 
> Either way your a beast mate.
> 
> You sorted that stomach of yours yet?


Its a LOT better mate. I stil have my moments TBH but nothing like it was....

Honestly with the diet l phoned the wife las week and told her l may kill someone if l see another tupperware tub !


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> Its a LOT better mate. I stil have my moments TBH but nothing like it was....
> 
> Honestly with the diet l phoned the wife las week and told her l may kill someone if l see another tupperware tub !


 Good to hear your mostly sorted mate.

Tupperware the bain of restricted eating lol

MMM what does my tub of bland food have for me today....FFS chicken again lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> get on it bro, want to see a leaner you next time we train bro ...
> 
> hey throw up your routine mate not fussed about weights just exercises and sets


Smith machine shoulder presses..

Incline DB presses

Seated Side DB raises

Cable crusifix pulls

straight bar standing rows

Reverse machine flies

olympic bar shrugs..

I think.


----------



## Fatmatt79

Sorry to jump in off topic Milky but I think I can remember a post you made about how to work out your maintenance calories etc based on height/weight or something along those lines? But, I can't seem to bloody find it again. Could you refresh my memory please? And sorry if I'm completely mistaken and it wasn't you. :innocent:


----------



## Milky

Fatmatt79 said:


> Sorry to jump in off topic Milky but I think I can remember a post you made about how to work out your maintenance calories etc based on height/weight or something along those lines? But, I can't seem to bloody find it again. Could you refresh my memory please? And sorry if I'm completely mistaken and it wasn't you. :innocent:


It could have been in my " l need to get scientific " thread mate but l may be wrong.


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> Sorry to jump in off topic Milky but I think I can remember a post you made about how to work out your maintenance calories etc based on height/weight or something along those lines? But, I can't seem to bloody find it again. Could you refresh my memory please? And sorry if I'm completely mistaken and it wasn't you. :innocent:


i posted a quick fire method of working out calories i will pos it in your journal you nob X


----------



## Fatmatt79

Thanks Milky. :thumbup1:

Hournal! Is that sex related or just an hourly ****taking update? Thanks anyway, should be interesting


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight, various reasons...

Back to eating properly tomorow, feeding myself is not only inconvenient but fu*king expensive...


----------



## flinty90

Fatmatt79 said:


> Thanks Milky. :thumbup1:
> 
> Hournal! Is that sex related or just an hourly ****taking update? Thanks anyway, should be interesting


ok smart cnut i spelt a word wrong , fcuk me X


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No gym tonight, various reasons...
> 
> Back to eating properly tomorow, feeding myself is not only inconvenient but fu*king expensive...


what you mean your grape feeders arent cost effective anymore mate ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> what you mean your grape feeders arent cost effective anymore mate ???


Yeah and they take up to much room in my truck !!

Nah seriously mate doing a tenner a day in on food !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah and they take up to much room in my truck !!
> 
> Nah seriously mate doing a tenner a day in on food !!


well mate looks like tupperware back out and stick with it bro ...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah and they take up to much room in my truck !!
> 
> Nah seriously mate doing a tenner a day in on food !!


Annoying isnt it!

Prep night before mate, saves me about £20 a week i reckon


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> well mate looks like tupperware back out and stick with it bro ...


I am actually missing it now mate....


----------



## Guest

Have a look at them thermas flasks m8, I got a belting one for soups and casseroles and what not. Like a flask just stumpy and wider, they have a compartment bowl in them aswell so you can keep stuff separate.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Have a look at them thermas flasks m8, I got a belting one for soups and casseroles and what not. Like a flask just stumpy and wider, they have a compartment bowl in them aswell so you can keep stuff separate.


I have one of those, about £6 in Asda i think..... Aldi do one too!


----------



## Replicator

just popped in to say hi Milky ............im still here but busy :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

where is milky ????


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> where is milky ????


Slin....

R.I.P


----------



## Milky

Bastards !

But can l just say a big YOU BASTARD to Peahead...... YOU BASTARD....


----------



## Milky

Just did Peahead's suggested leg workout, fu*king mental.......

Warm up first then started..

Leg presses

25 reps no weight

25 reps 50 kgs

25 reps 100 kgs

25 reps 125 kgs

30 reps 50 kgs

30 reps 50 kgs

hacks

25 reps no weight

25 reps no weight

20 reps no weight

20 reps no weight

reverse leg curls

25 reps 30 kgs

25 reps 35 kgs

20 reps 40 kgs..

standing calve raise

fu*k knows l couldnt walk by this time !!

I realise there is very little weight involved ATM but it was a new routine and trust me it fu*king blitzed our legs !

I feel sick..

Just done my Slin ( 5 iu's )


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just did Peahead's suggested leg workout, fu*king mental.......
> 
> Warm up first then started..
> 
> Leg presses
> 
> 25 reps no weight
> 
> 25 reps 50 kgs
> 
> 25 reps 100 kgs
> 
> 25 reps 125 kgs
> 
> 30 reps 50 kgs
> 
> 30 reps 50 kgs
> 
> hacks
> 
> 25 reps no weight
> 
> 25 reps no weight
> 
> 20 reps no weight
> 
> 20 reps no weight
> 
> reverse leg curls
> 
> 25 reps 30 kgs
> 
> 25 reps 35 kgs
> 
> 20 reps 40 kgs..
> 
> standing calve raise
> 
> fu*k knows l couldnt walk by this time !!
> 
> I realise there is very little weight involved ATM but it was a new routine and trust me it fu*king blitzed our legs !
> 
> I feel sick..
> 
> Just done my Slin ( 5 iu's )


Nice one mate! And your still here 

How's the food gone down today?


----------



## Guest

That was seriously hardwork that m8 regardless of the weight. Christ my legs feel like they arnt mine now, just shaking mess haha


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Nice one mate! And your still here
> 
> How's the food gone down today?


So so mate...

Made plans with the wife for next weeks food, usual brekky, tuna pasta mid morning, mid afternoon, half a chicken for dinner..shake on way home, protein source and some veg for tea followed by 4 eggs for supper..


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> That was seriously hardwork that m8 regardless of the weight. Christ my legs feel like they arnt mine now, just shaking mess haha


I am running a hot bath mate, fu*k me l enjoyed it tho...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> So so mate...
> 
> Made plans with the wife for next weeks food, usual brekky, tuna pasta mid morning, mid afternoon, half a chicken for dinner..shake on way home, protein source and some veg for tea followed by 4 eggs for supper..


That's good then mate! Its getting some kind of structure in place that helps and christ i don't stick to mine some days :lol: Ended up having a full chicken for breakfast today


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> That's good then mate! Its getting some kind of structure in place that helps and christ i don't stick to mine some days :lol: Ended up having a full chicken for breakfast today


I wish l could eat a full bloody chicken mate !


----------



## flinty90

its all down to amount of reps mate there... just absolutely blitz legs with volume !!! your bodyweight will be enough to be fair !!!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I wish l could eat a full bloody chicken mate !


Mind over matter 

Look at it and rape the fvcker down your throat!!


----------



## Milky

Up and feeling good...

Had brekky, about to have my Hemo rage and going to meet Dave and do arms....

Love the weekends.... got to do my jab later...


----------



## Milky

Arms blitzed, fuking good workout....

Last 2 days seen two fu*king lumps in my gym who have made me feel very inadequate so now l really want to up my game and diet !!


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Arms blitzed, fuking good workout....
> 
> Last 2 days seen two fu*king lumps in my gym who have made me feel very inadequate so now l really want to up my game and diet !!


Ah mate i should have come over and introduced myself


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Arms blitzed, fuking good workout....
> 
> Last 2 days seen two fu*king lumps in my gym who have made me feel very inadequate so now l really want to up my game and diet !!


Aye both big guys m8, the way I see it is we will be bigger than them 2 m8, bit of drive and focus it will come.

I know im certainly not stopping!


----------



## steviethe spark

How did the hemo rage go down today mate ?Am headin soon to do arms and may take 2 scoops as i didnt feel much on 1.Keep up the good work mate .


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> How did the hemo rage go down today mate ?Am headin soon to do arms and may take 2 scoops as i didnt feel much on 1.Keep up the good work mate .


Sent me a bit trippy at first TBH mate but it kicked in and made me go for it royally..

Also noticed it gave me a lot of wind as well, kept repeating on me..

Have you got the normal stuff or the concentrate ?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye both big guys m8, the way I see it is we will be bigger than them 2 m8, bit of drive and focus it will come.
> 
> I know im certainly not stopping!


No me fu*king neither....... bastards !

:lol:


----------



## steviethe spark

concentrate mate ,i used jacked in the past but after a while effects wore off so hopeing 2 scoops will sort me out.The big guys wont seem so big in a few months mate the way ur smashing out these sessions


----------



## Milky

Just bought Flex because heather is in it..

Looks fantastic, cant believe she got herself in there..sooooooooooo jealous.


----------



## Milky

I have 18 weeks till l go to Nice and 30 weeks till l go to Turkey....

These are my goals...

To look pretty good for Nice as its not a beach holiday and to look fu*king AWESOME for Turkey.......

I will NOT be happy unless people are staring at me and nudging each other !!


----------



## tprice

how long you going for bro


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> how long you going for bro


Nice for a week

Turkey 10 days..


----------



## tprice

i really need to book one, mrs keeps moaning at me.

not sure where to go yet, aslong as its hot with a beach and a pool itll do me!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I have 18 weeks till l go to Nice and 30 weeks till l go to Turkey....
> 
> These are my goals...
> 
> To look pretty good for Nice as its not a beach holiday and to look fu*king AWESOME for Turkey.......
> 
> *I will NOT be happy unless people are staring at me and nudging each other !*![/quote
> 
> they will be mate,, but they will be saying
> 
> "look at the fcukin idiot there with the budgie smugglers on, dont he think he is a bit too old to be wearing them , his c0ck his hanging out the side of em" pmsl


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Like fu*k they will...
> 
> My cock is tiny, it wont pop out the side of anything !


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> i really need to book one, mrs keeps moaning at me.
> 
> not sure where to go yet, aslong as its hot with a beach and a pool itll do me!


Got 10 nights in Turkey, lovely hotel good flights and transfers £700.....

Love the place mate, pm me if you want some links...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> i know i know, i was trying to big you up a bit as i know your libido is already on the verge of bieng the grim reapers fcukin bedtime snack X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Hey the test is kicking in mate..
> 
> Twice this week, last night AND this morning !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> you go srudly gudfcuk lol !!!


----------



## Milky

Diet has been good today

Dinner ; Half a chicken 100 grammes rice

Just had a shake

Tea ; 300 gramme steak, either rice or jacket, mushrooms.

Will make sure l get another meal and shake in before bed..

Feeling very very motivated right now for some reason..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Diet has been good today
> 
> Dinner ; Half a chicken 100 grammes rice
> 
> Just had a shake
> 
> Tea ; 300 gramme steak, either rice or jacket, mushrooms.
> 
> Will make sure l get another meal and shake in before bed..
> 
> *Feeling very very motivated right now for some reason.*.


fcuk me mate your dropping all that gear in and you are only just feeling motivated lol.. you better sort yourself out bro...

and rep me i need to beat Winger to 3rd place lol .. it will make it a uriel you and me triple whammy at top of the leaderboard X


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me mate your dropping all that gear in and you are only just feeling motivated lol.. you better sort yourself out bro...
> 
> and rep me i need to beat Winger to 3rd place lol .. it will make it a uriel you and me triple whammy at top of the leaderboard X


Begging for reps?


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Begging for reps?


who me lol :whistling:


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me mate your dropping all that gear in and you are only just feeling motivated lol.. you better sort yourself out bro...
> 
> and rep me i need to beat Winger to 3rd place lol .. it will make it a uriel you and me triple whammy at top of the leaderboard X


NO you dick read it again...

feeling VERY VERY motivated ATM..... want to train again right now, day off tomorow but want to do some cardio, cant wait to do chest on Monday....

Not that l am not motivated, but right now l wish l could train till l die !!

Oh and repped you you whore....

:lol:


----------



## expletive

left you a little something Flinty, not as much as yours but hey!


----------



## flinty90

lol not begging for reps, im just making sure milky is getting his head right, if you are smashing that gear down ya neck, and your food is mediocre, and your training is good, then you should be bloody motivated..

Milky do you go to bed at night and actually judgse a good day or bad day by the food you have eaten ???? (serious question)


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> lol not begging for reps, im just making sure milky is getting his head right, if you are smashing that gear down ya neck, and your food is mediocre, and your training is good, then you should be bloody motivated..
> 
> Milky do you go to bed at night and actually judgse a good day or bad day by the food you have eaten ???? (serious question)


Not only that mate but also on my training session.

IF they have both been good then l feel great mate !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Not only that mate but also on my training session.
> 
> IF they have both been good then l feel great mate !


yeah if i havent trained that day , its definitely goes on what food i have eaten, if i feel i have eaten well with no crappy snacks then i go to bed motivated, and funnily enough i feel leaner as soon as i do have a good day foodwise (yes i know all in my head) but thats the extent of the head fcuk this game gets ya !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yeah if i havent trained that day , its definitely goes on what food i have eaten, if i feel i have eaten well with no crappy snacks then i go to bed motivated, and funnily enough i feel leaner as soon as i do have a good day foodwise (yes i know all in my head) but thats the extent of the head fcuk this game gets ya !!!


Also on the occasional days l wake up feeling " tight " then l feel much better thro the day..

Mind you feeling bloated is never comfortable l suppose.


----------



## Guest

Dont know about you m8 but my legs are in absolute bits!! Quads and Hams are tight as fcuk!

Im hobbling about the house like an old man haha


----------



## Milky

Dave:2800592 said:


> Dont know about you m8 but my legs are in absolute bits!! Quads and Hams are tight as fcuk!
> 
> Im hobbling about the house like an old man haha


Cramping up as well mate ..!

Good feeling tho.


----------



## flinty90

Off to gym this morning solely to train ROB he is not going to survive !!!


----------



## Milky

Well today is a good day, feeling tight and big, going to eat well again today and make sure l am well prepared for next week.

Sunbed at some point.

Cant wait for chest tomorow, me and the big fella are going for some PB's now EVERY TIME we train, no more making do..


----------



## andy

Milky said:


> me and the big fella are going for some PB's now EVERY TIME we train, no more making do..


fcukin nice one mate


----------



## Milky

Had chicken, jacket and beans for dinner, lovely.

Did a mil of sus and test this morning, thinking of changing too test and tren after reading a few posts on here.


----------



## switch

Hows the moustache ?


----------



## Milky

Tea gone right thro me for some reason....

Will have a shake later, not going to do any carbs now and may even limit them thro the day as well.


----------



## tprice

be careful with that slin then bigboy!


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> be careful with that slin then bigboy!


Not stopping them completely mate just cutting them down.


----------



## tprice

yeah im sure you know what you doing

but hypo is a bitch, and with the slin it can hit you like a bloody train mate!!

im sure you know all this already though man!!

im enjoying mine so far, hopin to see some gains over the next month!


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> yeah im sure you know what you doing
> 
> but hypo is a bitch, and with the slin it can hit you like a bloody train mate!!
> 
> im sure you know all this already though man!!
> 
> im enjoying mine so far, hopin to see some gains over the next month!


Mate l have gone hypo for years..

Its no biggy but like you say it hits you hard and fast.... I usually just hit the chocolate and pepsi !


----------



## tprice

yeah i remember our conversation about it on here the other day lol!

after my slin jabs, for some reason i have a vision or thought of me going hypo runnin to the cupboard and grabbin the sugar and just pouring it down my throat lol.

i jsut carry lucozade with me EVERYWHERE haha


----------



## Milky

Legs are sore as fu*k as well....

Been 2 days since we trained them and l think it will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Legs are sore as fu*k as well....
> 
> Been 2 days since we trained them and l think it will get worse before it gets better.


Aye m8 my hams are on fire, feel like they are going to pop


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Aye m8 my hams are on fire, feel like they are going to pop


Liked the look of your leg session though boys. Think I may steal that one next time I train them.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:2803791 said:


> Liked the look of your leg session though boys. Think I may steal that one next time I train them.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:2803791 said:


> Liked the look of your leg session though boys. Think I may steal that one next time I train them.


Mate there still sore now...!!


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Mate there still sore now...!!


sounds brilliant mate! :lol:

Only train legs a maximum of 1 week in 3 as am pretty happy with them, so when I do train them I like to hit them hard, so the one you and Dave hit sounds ideal. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Just trained chest,

did well but strength not what it should be for some reason... odd as l ate well today.

Managed the 40's on DB press so not all lost...


----------



## Guest

Been reading up a lot about food, just started this diet, and would like to know wot u guys think. I am about 14st 10lb and am now about 16% body fat 5ft 7in tall, and am training 4 times a week using ideas from Mike Mentzer books, and hitting cardio 3 times a wk doing 500 cals per time.

I have thought very hard about this and hope i have planned it out ok!

7.30am 80g oats (porradge made with water)

5 eggs using only 3 yokes (poached)

1 slice of whole wheat bread

glass of water with jif lemon juice

10am 35g propeptide in water

12 noon 150g cooked chicken/200g mashed potatoe no butter or milk

mixed veg

14.30pm tin tune in brine whole wheat wrap

17.30pm propeptide 20g glutamine

18.00 train

19.00 20g glutamine and glow recovery drink

20.00 160g cooked chicken/200g mashed potatoe/veg

22.45 meal replacement

23.15 bed

suppliments Creatine/glutamine/vitC/propeptide/multi vit


----------



## Milky

Back tonight.......bring the pain.


----------



## Milky

Well fu*king good session again, trained back, felt like a barn door by the end of it !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well fu*king good session again, trained back, felt like a barn door by the end of it !


hows that feel mate ??

(mouldy rotten and missing a few lats ) pmsl X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> hows that feel mate ??
> 
> (mouldy rotten and missing a few lats ) pmsl X


Like a fu*king machine mate !!


----------



## Milky

Just shot my slin, not a single bad reaction yet...

Watch this l will joss it in my sleep now !


----------



## Milky

I may not have posted this but meant to mention l have tried to up my game diet wise.

Been quite strict and made sure l ate, which has been a big problem of late.


----------



## Mingster

Nice to see you've gotten the hunger for training back mate. With big Dave pushing you on you make sure you achieve those goals of yours this year:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Nice to see you've gotten the hunger for training back mate. With big Dave pushing you on you make sure you achieve those goals of yours this year:thumbup1:


The mirror is being kind rite now mate..

Had a 17 yr old kid call me fat yesterday, said to him " l am 25 yrs older than you, lets take our tops off and see who looks better "

We stripped down to our vests and the lads ripped him, not so lippy now is he.. ! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> The mirror is being kind rite now mate..
> 
> Had a 17 yr old kid call me fat yesterday, said to him " l am 25 yrs older than you, lets take our tops off and see who looks better "
> 
> We stripped down to our vests and the lads ripped him, not so lippy now is he.. ! :lol:


Good news mate. You've got to keep it going, a good long run of injury free training and decent grub make all the difference. I prefer training by myself but I can see how a training partner can drive you on, especially a top fella like Dave. All the best to you too, Dave btw. Anybody who calls you fat just give them a slap lol, you can't go stripping off alongside youngsters or you'll get arrested:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well fu*king good session again, trained back, felt like a barn door by the end of it !


What lifts did you do milky? Dont mean weights sets etc just basics of the session if you don't mind!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> What lifts did you do milky? Dont mean weights sets etc just basics of the session if you don't mind!


Not one bit mate no...

Seated rows ; wide bar.... 4 sets, 2 x 15, 2 x 12

Cable machine ; arms up right, slightly different pull to the lat pull down, good exercise tho.. 2 x sets 15, 2 x 12.

Seated lat pull down ; 2 x 15, 2 x 12.

Seated one armed row ; 2 x 15, 2 x 12/

bent over rows ; 15 @ 40 kgs, 12 @ 60 kgs, 8 @ 80 kgs...

Hope that is a clear enough write up for you mate, :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Not one bit mate no...
> 
> Seated rows ; wide bar.... 4 sets, 2 x 15, 2 x 12
> 
> Cable machine ; arms up right, slightly different pull to the lat pull down, good exercise tho.. 2 x sets 15, 2 x 12.
> 
> Seated lat pull down ; 2 x 15, 2 x 12.
> 
> Seated one armed row ; 2 x 15, 2 x 12/
> 
> bent over rows ; 15 @ 40 kgs, 12 @ 60 kgs, 8 @ 80 kgs...
> 
> Hope that is a clear enough write up for you mate, :thumbup1:


Thanks. Yeah all makes sense. Is that a 'typical' back session for you or do you vary things quite often? In terms of exercise choice I mean. I have a favourite session for most muscle groups but try to add variety as well.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks. Yeah all makes sense. Is that a 'typical' back session for you or do you vary things quite often? In terms of exercise choice I mean. I have a favourite session for most muscle groups but try to add variety as well.


We have been mixing it up a bit but the same sort of intensity each session mate..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> We have been mixing it up a bit but the same sort of intensity each session mate..


Reasonably high volume too (rep wise). I've been doing that since flinty mentioned it and it's making a nice difference to training.

Fancy a week or two of low rep stuff soon though just to mix it up. 5x5 sort of thing.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Reasonably high volume too (rep wise). I've been doing that since flinty mentioned it and it's making a nice difference to training.
> 
> Fancy a week or two of low rep stuff soon though just to mix it up. 5x5 sort of thing.


I was talking to some lads once who go heavy for about 6 weeks then light with high reps for 2 weeks and there fu*king MAD for the heavy stuff again...


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Reasonably high volume too (rep wise). I've been doing that since flinty mentioned it and it's making a nice difference to training.
> 
> Fancy a week or two of low rep stuff soon though just to mix it up. 5x5 sort of thing.


High reps all the way!

High rep + High Weights + Gear.... no brainer mate.

Do 5X5 when you come off to keep the strength good


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> High reps all the way!
> 
> High rep + High Weights + Gear.... no brainer mate.
> 
> Do 5X5 when you come off to keep the strength good


Yeah I'm deffo doing 5x5 when I come off (not sure when that will be yet.....) but a week or two to see how the strength is going ad for a change won't hurt I don't reckon.

High reps high weights and gear is the formula for success though. Well that and a sh1t load of food, rest etc etc


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I'm deffo doing 5x5 when I come off (not sure when that will be yet.....) but a week or two to see how the strength is going ad for a change won't hurt I don't reckon.
> 
> High reps high weights and gear is the formula for success though. Well that and a sh1t load of food, rest etc etc


When you come off.... ??!!

I'll go for 5x5 again, but only if i hit plateau on the compound exercises, great training, but I love high reps now!


----------



## Tassotti

I don't understand that. How can you do high reps at high weight?

Surely the weight isn't going to be high (heavy) if you can rep it.

Anything over 5 reps is cardio anyway


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> I don't understand that. How can you do high reps at high weight?
> 
> Surely the weight isn't going to be high (heavy) if you can rep it.
> 
> Anything over 5 reps is cardio anyway


Well it can be done mate, so 5x5 is only supposed to be 80% of your 1RM isn't it....

When I say "high" weights at "high" reps this really would be. Just make sure you get into double figures on all sets.

So my training style is ; Compounds - Pyramids 15,12,10,8,6,4,2, then Isolated work - 15x4 Sets @ 70-80% of 1RM. Its achievable and works for me which is making me grow.

On the Isolated work if 15 on said weight gets sloppy, too much snatching, swinging and so on i'd just drop that weight to a smaller one and make sure I hit 15 reps 

This style of training since October has seen me smash all PB's.


----------



## Tassotti

Do you like training that way?

It would bore the crap out of me


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> Do you like training that way?
> 
> It would bore the crap out of me


Yeah I do :lol:

I know I've been once I'm done, I have lovely DOMs as we speak from Yeserdays leg session


----------



## Tassotti

DOMs just mean that you don't warmup, warm down and stretch properly. It's just a build up of lactic acid.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tassotti said:


> DOMs just mean that you don't warmup, warm down and stretch properly. It's just a build up of lactic acid.


Not sure that's true mate. There is no definitively proven reason for doms but it is thought to be from small tears in the muscle fibres caused by overloading them during training.

Lactic acid clears out pretty fast that's just a result of anaerobic respiration.

I could of course as always, be wrong!


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> I don't understand that. How can you do high reps at high weight?
> 
> Surely the weight isn't going to be high (heavy) if you can rep it.
> 
> Anything over 5 reps is cardio anyway


Let me give my opinion on this mate...

Your back is a large muscle and very difficuly IMO to exhaust. Now whilst l may be able to push myself to say 15 at one weight, when l add weight l find l can still push to lets say 12. I rep to failure on both weights including a 3 second contraction on the last rep.

The other thing being l dont want to do my self any serious damage so whilst training hard, l always probably leave something in the tank, but not a lot.

For me it works as l am told my back is quite big so l must be doing something right.

I do understand your thinking that if you can do 12 then you could surely go heavier, but for me form would suffer and so would the stretch / contraction l get from being able to get 10 reps out..

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Milky

No training tonight.

Had a tw*t of a day at work, cold wind blowing at me all day and using the heaviest jackhammer in the world, my lower back is killing me TBH..

On a plus note had a 17 yr old giving me training advice today so l am well clued up on where l have been going wrong all these years... :lol:


----------



## switch

Milky said:


> For me it works as l am told my back is quite big so l must be doing something right.


I have just measured it and its* HALF* the size of a kitchen !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> No training tonight.
> 
> Had a tw*t of a day at work, cold wind blowing at me all day and using the heaviest jackhammer in the world, my lower back is killing me TBH..
> 
> On a plus note had a 17 yr old giving me training advice today so l am well clued up on where l have been going wrong all these years... :lol:


Brilliant. The cajones on some people.


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> Brilliant. The cajones on some people.


Fair play, he showed me squatting techniques, explained diet and where l was going wrong...


----------



## Guest

Just grab and javellin the scrawny cnut across the site


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Just grab and javellin the scrawny cnut across the site


Bit difficult mate, he's one of the gaffers sons !!

Threw the other little tw*t right into the side of the van this morning for being lippy...


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Fair play, he showed me squatting techniques, explained diet and where l was going wrong...


I always thought you needed these areas improving mate, as you make no gains and have no mass at all to speak of... PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> No training tonight.
> 
> Had a tw*t of a day at work, cold wind blowing at me all day and using the heaviest jackhammer in the world, my lower back is killing me TBH..
> 
> *On a plus note had a 17 yr old giving me training advice today so l am well clued up on where l have been going wrong all these years*... :lol:


Its about time you started taking this seriously and listening to good advice when it's offered........ :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Milky

No work today....fu*k em.

Little tw*t of a supervisor keeps telling us were all useless etc so l wont be missed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> No work today....fu*k em.
> 
> Little tw*t of a supervisor keeps telling us were all useless etc so l wont be missed.


That's annoying mate, nice to get a day off but guess that mean no ££ either??

Fvck it, head to the gym and tear it a new one! :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> That's annoying mate, nice to get a day off but guess that mean no ££ either??
> 
> Fvck it, head to the gym and tear it a new one! :thumbup1:


He's bugging the sh*t out of me now mate, slags everyone off, no money but fu*k it, now going in tomorow either.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> He's bugging the sh*t out of me now mate, slags everyone off, no money but fu*k it, now going in tomorow either.


Sounds like a bit of a cnut. Is he an office boy poking his nose in or does he muck in as well?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a bit of a cnut. Is he an office boy poking his nose in or does he muck in as well?


Nah mate he's out and about all the time, slag you off to me, me off to you, you know the type..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Nah mate he's out and about all the time, slag you off to me, me off to you, you know the type..


Ahh yes, I do. Poisonous people to have around but every firm seems to have one.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Nah mate he's out and about all the time, slag you off to me, me off to you, you know the type..


Alright mate, u know that ginger Ben - he's a right Cnut - your sound though


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh yes, I do. Poisonous people to have around but every firm seems to have one.


Alright mate, u know that milky - he's a right Cnut, your alright though


----------



## Milky

Just had the obligitory chiken and pasta, LOVING the time off.......


----------



## Milky

Well the Test has well and truly kicked in, wanting to nail everything ( not you Dave ) and even the adverts on tv are turning my head...

Knew the wife would go into " nun mode " at the wrong time !!


----------



## Guest

Im devastated sweety haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well the Test has well and truly kicked in, wanting to nail everything ( not you Dave ) and even the adverts on tv are turning my head...
> 
> Knew the wife would go into " nun mode " at the wrong time !!


Didn't get that feeling even after 5 weeks on that chemtech sh1te I was using. Glad I binned it off and switched to PC. Feeling better already after 1 jab!


----------



## Milky

I have also just got my delivery of MT2 so its gonna get messy l reckon..

Sunbed today, should be a lovely colour by next week..


----------



## Milky

Also made me AND the wife honourary members of the local needle exchange......

Love knows no boundaries..... :lol:


----------



## Milky

Just trained shoulders and traps, went to town, fu*king loved it..

Got the big fella to take an update pic....


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Just trained shoulders and traps, went to town, fu*king loved it..
> 
> Got the big fella to take an update pic....
> 
> View attachment 73865


Nice crenellations


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Nice crenellations


In English please mate ??


----------



## Milky

Also just pinned my test and sus, in my DELT.... I may have to blindside Dave and hit the lad in the gym, l am feeling "odd".

Did my slin as well, still not dead..


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> In English please mate ??


You've changed the pic:no:  Looking good bro:thumb:

Oh, and congratulations on the delt jab....Top man


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> You've changed the pic:no:  Looking good bro:thumb:
> 
> Oh, and congratulations on the delt jab....Top man


Yeah ended up with Milton Abbey on there for some reason..


----------



## Milky

Just jabbed my MT2......

Head has gone bright red.....feel sick..


----------



## tprice

nipped vein?

or does it do that


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> nipped vein?
> 
> or does it do that


No its one of the sides mate.


----------



## tprice

nasty!

at least youll look good next week


----------



## Milky

Got up had brekky...took wife to Asda for her eye test at 10.40 and it turns out its 11.40.....oh the joy


----------



## GreedyBen

Milky said:


> Got up had brekky...took wife to Asda for her eye test at 10.40 and it turns out its 11.40.....oh the joy


Blame it on her!


----------



## Milky

GreedyBen said:


> Blame it on her!


I am blaming her mate, its her bloody fault..


----------



## tprice

whats for lunch milky


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> whats for lunch milky


Duaghter has got us a free meal round the corner so Chicken, ribs and jacket me thinks, then its legs later with Dave, gonna do Peaheads routine again, near killed us both last week and we fu*king LOVED IT !!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

looking good in the avi mate keep it up


----------



## Milky

Afghan said:


> looking good in the avi mate keep it up


Cheers brither looking pretty lean yourself.


----------



## dr gonzo

Lookin good in the new avi pal


----------



## Milky

dr gonzo said:


> Lookin good in the new avi pal


Good lighting mate...


----------



## dr gonzo

Milky said:


> Good lighting mate...


Dont give me any of them excuses mate  take the credit wen its due


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Duaghter has got us a free meal round the corner so Chicken, ribs and jacket me thinks, then its legs later with Dave, gonna do Peaheads routine again, near killed us both last week and we fu*king LOVED IT !!


Whats Peaheads routine?


----------



## Milky

dr gonzo said:


> Dont give me any of them excuses mate  take the credit wen its due


There were a load of lads stood where the light was and a quick " right you lot shift " seemed to d the trick..


----------



## dr gonzo

Milky said:


> There were a load of lads stood where the light was and a quick " right you lot shift " seemed to d the trick..


 Haha you beefy [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Whats Peaheads routine?


started off with 3mins stair climber or bike,just to put some blood in,mild stretch then extensions.....DONT lock out at the top...hold at t he bottom...keep reps in 15 range....1 min rest

Leg press...this is the bread winner if not squatting......keep reps in 25 range,as the weight goes up slightly...try keep same reps even though weight goes up..if not its the effort that counts.

then after your heaviest set..oh btw.....dont do suffocating movements....3/4 reps is way enough......NOW you need to do half your max weight and shoot for between 50 and 100 reps....best way to do this is 10 reps...pause 10 pause..now dont rack it until you have got to them reps...even if it takes 5 mins...do them.

Once you get to hacks...you will be fried...and less chance of injurys as legs warmed up fully.....same again...dont lock out at top but ass to grass without the bounce..pause at bottom then up...reps wise...whatever you have left in the tank.

Hams...keep every set in the 25 range with 1 min rest...5 sets you will be fried....then soon as....shoot 60mcg igf1 30 each outer side of quad...followed by some glucose and bcaas.....cant fail mate...worked for me...would never go back lol

Mate its a fu*king killer !

Legs were still hurting after a week !


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> started off with 3mins stair climber or bike,just to put some blood in,mild stretch then extensions.....DONT lock out at the top...hold at t he bottom...keep reps in 15 range....1 min rest
> 
> Leg press...this is the bread winner if not squatting......keep reps in 25 range,as the weight goes up slightly...try keep same reps even though weight goes up..if not its the effort that counts.
> 
> then after your heaviest set..oh btw.....dont do suffocating movements....3/4 reps is way enough......NOW you need to do half your max weight and shoot for between 50 and 100 reps....best way to do this is 10 reps...pause 10 pause..now dont rack it until you have got to them reps...even if it takes 5 mins...do them.
> 
> Once you get to hacks...you will be fried...and less chance of injurys as legs warmed up fully.....same again...dont lock out at top but ass to grass without the bounce..pause at bottom then up...reps wise...whatever you have left in the tank.
> 
> Hams...keep every set in the 25 range with 1 min rest...5 sets you will be fried....then soon as....shoot 60mcg igf1 30 each outer side of quad...followed by some glucose and bcaas.....cant fail mate...worked for me...would never go back lol
> 
> Mate its a fu*king killer !
> 
> Legs were still hurting after a week !


Think I'll give this a go next leg session. My mate i train with is a sh1t house when it comes to legs so he will hate this!


----------



## Milky

I actually nearly threw up,

I had to sit down, my hams felt like they were gonna ping.

I have to admit Dave whooped me, fair fu*k to him...

I still feel sick now..


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> I actually nearly threw up,
> 
> I had to sit down, my hams felt like they were gonna ping.
> 
> I have to admit Dave whooped me, fair fu*k to him...
> 
> I still feel sick now..


that tells me you are almost putting in enough effort. Try spag bol b4 workouts. lol,


----------



## tprice

you eaten since lol


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> you eaten since lol


If you call 5 iu's of Slin food then yes...


----------



## tprice

not even a shake?


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> not even a shake?


Nope, really cant stomach one mate....


----------



## tprice

know that feelin after legs!

at least you hit you cns hard bro! shock some major growth!

wheres my front double bis with shades on bitchboy???


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> know that feelin after legs!
> 
> at least you hit you cns hard bro! shock some major growth!
> 
> wheres my front double bis with shades on bitchboy???


Forgot the shades mate, hopefully tomorow !


----------



## expletive

Looks like a killer session mate especially with 25rep sets.

Might have to give it a blast tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Looks like a killer session mate especially with 25rep sets.
> 
> Might have to give it a blast tomorrow :thumb:


Mate on the last set it took me 5 mins to get of the floor !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got to give that leg session a go and will then report back cursing you for posting it in the first place!


----------



## expletive

How many sets per exercise were you doing


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> How many sets per exercise were you doing


Leg extentions x 4

incline leg presses...x 5

Hacks x 3

hams x 3


----------



## Milky

Still feeling a bit queezy..... also got a bit of pip in the delt...

Feeling quite bloated as well for some reason....


----------



## flinty90

Hi bro hows tricks... hope all is going well... i have had the worse 3 days at work ever but am home for weekend but back out minday DOH !!! anyway have a good weekend matey X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Hi bro hows tricks... hope all is going well... i have had the worse 3 days at work ever but am home for weekend but back out minday DOH !!! anyway have a good weekend matey X


Rockin me brother, ducked work the last two days and hit the gym

Sorting out with the big fella about our trip down..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Rockin me brother, ducked work the last two days and hit the gym
> 
> Sorting out with the big fella about our trip down..


Excellent Milky!

Bring on your boulder session!


----------



## Milky

Well had to get up, bastard tanning is working royally now... ( it wont bloody go down ) and the Mrs is getting rather narked now..

Had my brekky, 3 x weetabix, 4 x scrambled eggs, glass of OJ and a coffee...

Legs are killing me, delt is still painfull from jab and tanning is working as stated previously.

May train arms today, not sure.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> started off with 3mins stair climber or bike,just to put some blood in,mild stretch then extensions.....DONT lock out at the top...hold at t he bottom...keep reps in 15 range....1 min rest
> 
> Leg press...this is the bread winner if not squatting......keep reps in 25 range,as the weight goes up slightly...try keep same reps even though weight goes up..if not its the effort that counts.
> 
> then after your heaviest set..oh btw.....dont do suffocating movements....3/4 reps is way enough......NOW you need to do half your max weight and shoot for between 50 and 100 reps....best way to do this is 10 reps...pause 10 pause..now dont rack it until you have got to them reps...even if it takes 5 mins...do them.
> 
> Once you get to hacks...you will be fried...and less chance of injurys as legs warmed up fully.....same again...dont lock out at top but ass to grass without the bounce..pause at bottom then up...reps wise...whatever you have left in the tank.
> 
> Hams...keep every set in the 25 range with 1 min rest...5 sets you will be fried....then soon as....shoot 60mcg igf1 30 each outer side of quad...followed by some glucose and bcaas.....cant fail mate...worked for me...would never go back lol
> 
> Mate its a fu*king killer !
> 
> Legs were still hurting after a week !


Ive got to do legs this afternoon gonna give this a go

Do you think GH's would work well even if your not on aas mate? and what kind of sides can i expect, havn't really looked into them much but im interested in giving them a go


----------



## Milky

Afghan said:


> Ive got to do legs this afternoon gonna give this a go
> 
> Do you think GH's would work well even if your not on aas mate? and what kind of sides can i expect, havn't really looked into them much but im interested in giving them a go


Growth apperantly give good health benefits when on its own to people over 35 yrs old l believe. Less injuries, niggles, better skin etc..

From what else l gather you dont gain any mass with out adding aas to it mate. I am running it with test and sus ATM..


----------



## Milky

Arms at 3 pm, not ate great today TBH so may have to get the Hemo out...


----------



## Guest

Just supping mine now m8, and setting off. 15 mins on the bike before we start


----------



## expletive

Did that leg sesh this morning, absolute killer.

You guys going to do that every week?


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Did that leg sesh this morning, absolute killer.
> 
> You guys going to do that every week?


For as long as we can mange it mate..

I swear on the last set on incline leg press l couldnt stand back up for 5 mins mate.


----------



## flinty90

Me and Rob had a great session this morning. really made it work for us so im feeling pretty good today....

have a good session mate, you really need to sprt your fcukin food out , as i see it at the minute bro its definitely letting you down in general !!! X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Me and Rob had a great session this morning. really made it work for us so im feeling pretty good today....
> 
> have a good session mate, you really need to sprt your fcukin food out , as i see it at the minute bro its definitely letting you down in general !!! X


Been good all week mate TBH, just been busy today thats all...had a decent breakfast.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Been good all week mate TBH, just been busy today thats all...had a decent breakfast.


Oh i was going by you saying you havent ate great all day ???

so you still need to eat mate, i dont think being too busy to eat is a good enough excuse, when your triying to do so much with your body but your lacking the biggest deciding factor mate...

just saying though, all down to you at end of day X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Oh i was going by you saying you havent ate great all day ???
> 
> so you still need to eat mate, i dont think being too busy to eat is a good enough excuse, when your triying to do so much with your body but your lacking the biggest deciding factor mate...
> 
> just saying though, all down to you at end of day X


Honestly mate you wouldnt believe how much of a ku*t it is with your wife and daughter in tow trying to find something " decent " in a town centre....


----------



## Milky

Just trained arms, mega session....

Arms feeling like boulders now.....

Got Dave to take some pics but TBH he's no David Bailey ( Dave your fu*king rubbish mate :lol: )


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Honestly mate you wouldnt believe how much of a ku*t it is with your wife and daughter in tow trying to find something " decent " in a town centre....


Mate i realise its hard, you dont have to tell me bro, when on m62 miles away from anywehere i have the same problem...

im just saying thses are the things that will make or break whatever you or i are trying to do.... must try harder FOODWISE to compliment everything else ....xx


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Got Dave to take some pics but TBH he's no David Bailey ( Dave your fu*king rubbish mate :lol: )


Can only work with what Ive got m8 haha, they turned out crap?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Can only work with what Ive got m8 haha, they turned out crap?


One if them looks like your having a tug whilst taking it and the others you can hardly see me :lol:

Probably not a bad thing tho TBH... :lol:


----------



## Milky

Just shot my slin again, not had a single issue with it TBH...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> One if them looks like your having a tug whilst taking it and the others you can hardly see me :lol:
> 
> Probably not a bad thing tho TBH... :lol:


Haha it was the sunglasses m8, just did it for me haha


----------



## tprice

glad the slins been ok for ya


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> glad the slins been ok for ya


You know mate l reckon l have had more " sides " from the bllody Hemo rage than the Slin !!


----------



## tprice

thats good!

means you must be doing it right!

i cant wait to start mine again!


----------



## Guest

Where are these pics then ?!

Hope your well mate, Roll on next week


----------



## Milky

R0B said:


> Where are these pics then ?!
> 
> Hope your well mate, Roll on next week


Mate there sh*t honestly...had my shades on for Breda too !!


----------



## Milky

May have to do a thread about this but what are peoples opinions of me throwing DNP into the mix ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Mate there sh*t honestly...had my shades on for Breda too !!


Lol, they'll be well good!


----------



## Milky

Feel free to neg Dave !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> View attachment 74052
> 
> 
> Feel free to neg Dave !


'Kin hell Dave! How much clen had you taken today :lol:


----------



## Guest

Haha shoddy camera I say, plus was busy laughing at him pose


----------



## MURPHYZ

is Milky the guy in middle , i see 3 of em lol.


----------



## Milky

Breeny said:


> is Milky the guy in middle , i see 3 of em lol.


I look ok with 3D spex on mate...


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Haha shoddy camera I say, plus was busy laughing at him pose


Good answer Dave! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Well as you can see its 3.50 and l cant sleep.

Dodgy stomach again and TBH l think it could be down to the Hemo...


----------



## damerush

You usually good a good night then?


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Well as you can see its 3.50 and l cant sleep.
> 
> Dodgy stomach again and TBH l think it could be down to the Hemo...


Me and you both mate.

Do you think the stomach problems are down to the rage, or the lack of sleep?

Cos its got 1,3 DMAA in it, shouldn't be taking it within 6 hours minimum of going to sleep.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Me and you both mate.
> 
> Do you think the stomach problems are down to the rage, or the lack of sleep?
> 
> Cos its got 1,3 DMAA in it, shouldn't be taking it within 6 hours minimum of going to sleep.


Not sure mate, stomach is very gassy as it is after l take it and l woke up at about 3 ish and bang, wide awake..


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Not sure mate, stomach is very gassy as it is after l take it and l woke up at about 3 ish and bang, wide awake..


:no:

That's a sod buddy. I woke up a similar time, am tired just can't get to sleep.

May get up and put an old movie on and see if I fall asleep on the sofa...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Not sure mate, stomach is very gassy as it is after l take it and l woke up at about 3 ish and bang, wide awake..


thats cos your food intake has been sh1t bro X


----------



## Milky

Ok so up and eating...

Still not feeling too great stomach wise TBH.

No gym today, we need a break.


----------



## bennyrock

My mate wanted to try the RAGE so i gave him a portion in a water bottle and told him to take it 30 mins b4 we trained. I also forgot that we were training at 8 that night!!! He turned up at the gym off his face and we had a hour's work out. When i dropped him off he was fully off it talking fast and staring at thin air. He spent the whole night playing games on his Iphone as he couldnt sleep. lol


----------



## Milky

Heading home now full scalping...head chest and back...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i had that same feeling the other day after taking hemo mate, i had it around 4pm before the gym, went to bed around 11ish then woke up at 1ish wide awake and couldnt get back to sleep ended up just getting up.


----------



## Milky

Afghan said:


> i had that same feeling the other day after taking hemo mate, i had it around 4pm before the gym, went to bed around 11ish then woke up at 1ish wide awake and couldnt get back to sleep ended up just getting up.


Yeah same as mate, took it about 3.30 pm, went to bed about 10 ish, out like a light then wide awake.


----------



## tprice

might have to try some of this rage, normally energy drinks and pre WO supps have zero effect on me.

i can have 6/7 red bull and fall asleep like a baby.

would love it if it actually worked on me


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> might have to try some of this rage, normally energy drinks and pre WO supps have zero effect on me.
> 
> i can have 6/7 red bull and fall asleep like a baby.
> 
> would love it if it actually worked on me


Where you based mate ?

PM me if you dont want to say on the forum..


----------



## tprice

berkshire mate, nr reading


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> berkshire mate, nr reading


Not near then...

I will try and work out if l can post you a few scoops for you to try..

If you want to buy some SShealthfoods.com are cheap as fu*k.. £20 for the concentrate..


----------



## tprice

might give it a whirl! i train at 8pm so could be interesting tryin to sleep lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

tprice said:


> might give it a whirl! i train at 8pm so could be interesting tryin to sleep lol


lol good luck mate


----------



## bennyrock

tprice said:


> might give it a whirl! i train at 8pm so could be interesting tryin to sleep lol


DO NOT TAKE IT AT 8. lol. My mate was ****ed the nxt day and he drinks red bull like its water. Strongest legal thing he ever tried he said.


----------



## tprice

may leave it for a wknd session then haha


----------



## bennyrock

Makes my head itch a bit in the 1st hour of taking it.


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> may leave it for a wknd session then haha


I only take it at weekend now mate, and its bit me on the ar*e even then !


----------



## tprice

i hope it works as well as you say

cause iv never found anything to work for me before


----------



## MURPHYZ

ive had that with noxlode m8, gassy and bloated feeling, can feel a bit nauseous sometimes, as soon as i stopped taking it the feelin passed, which is good , hate feelin rough during w/o as i know i cant give it my all. i've been using strong coffee instead for a while as a pre w/o, seems ok for now. may go back to summin stronger soon tho, if i can find a product that doesnt gas me up to much.


----------



## Milky

Breeny said:


> ive had that with noxlode m8, gassy and bloated feeling, can feel a bit nauseous sometimes, as soon as i stopped taking it the feelin passed, which is good , hate feelin rough during w/o as i know i cant give it my all. i've been using strong coffee instead for a while as a pre w/o, seems ok for now. may go back to summin stronger soon tho, if i can find a product that doesnt gas me up to much.


I must admit the gas is pi*sing me right off.

its taken about 18 hours for it to subside.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

no-xplode is the gassiest of them all steer clear lol


----------



## MURPHYZ

Afghan said:


> no-xplode is the gassiest of them all steer clear lol


wish i'd known that b4, still got a few scoops left in da tub, i'll use it tho , i hate waste. any recommendations on a replacement.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breeny said:


> wish i'd known that b4, still got a few scoops left in da tub, i'll use it tho , i hate waste. any recommendations on a replacement.


i havnt tried the new no-xplode yet, jack3d is by far the best ive used but the comedown is horrible, whiteflood is a good all rounder think i might get back on that after i finish the hemo off


----------



## MURPHYZ

no Xplode 2.0 i had, tastes nice , gassy as hell.


----------



## Guest

Alrite milky, first time I've looked in here mate, I don't normally bother with journals, any recent photos that you can actually see? If so what page are they on?


----------



## Milky

Big Mike said:


> Alrite milky, first time I've looked in here mate, I don't normally bother with journals, any recent photos that you can actually see? If so what page are they on?


Ha ha my avi was taken 3 days ago mate.

Not sure where they are TBH, gonna get some more up weekly l think..


----------



## Milky

Ate ok today, no crap anyway.

Brekky was good, dinner the usual chicken and pasta, tea will be Turkey and veg....

Another delt jab tonight along with a tanning..


----------



## Milky

I also had "proper " sex last night for the first time in probably a yr, gotta love the tanning...


----------



## tprice

you old dog


----------



## Milky

Oh and not sure if this is a good thing but wife has spotted stretch marks on my inner lats..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Oh and not sure if this is a good thing but wife has spotted stretch marks on my inner lats..


Bra too tight bro ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Bra too tight bro ???


Not sure mate they run length ways down the lat.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Not sure mate they run length ways down the lat.


could be a bit of weight loss there mate . emphasising the stretch mark !! or you have lost muscle mass there lol


----------



## Milky

Well reigning in the carbs again for a few weeks see how it pans out. Need to be careful tho with the Slin.


----------



## olliel

stretch marks are nasty have them to in the same place miss got me some bio oil and it seems to work well


----------



## Milky

Legged it thro the door, got changed, legged it back out to train chest.

Weak as a kitten tonight, had very little carbs today and it showed... going to go on like this for a month and see how l get on.


----------



## eezy1

Milky said:


> Legged it thro the door, got changed, legged it back out to train chest.
> 
> Weak as a kitten tonight, had very little carbs today and it showed... going to go on like this for a month and see how l get on.


lets hear more than that milkman. i want ur fcuking routine, sets/rep ranges etc


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Legged it thro the door, got changed, legged it back out to train chest.
> 
> Weak as a kitten tonight, had very little carbs today and it showed... going to go on like this for a month and see how l get on.


you going to carry on the slin mate? You posted it earlier, but wondered how it was going to work with low carbs.

If you are dropping the carbs, better carry lucozade with you buddy, and don't do any before bedtime, in case you go hypo when asleep.

:thumb:


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> lets hear more than that milkman. i want ur fcuking routine, sets/rep ranges etc


Sorry mate,

Incline bench ;

2 x warm up at 20 kgs

15 @ 30 kgs

10 @ 40 kgs

flat bench DB ;

15 x 25 kgs

12 x 30 kgs

10 x 35 kgs did these nice and slow, controlled with a short pause at the bottom, hurt like hell !

Machine flyes

3 x sets no idea of weight TBH, again slow and controlled, pause at contraction

Seated bench press

3 x sets, again no idea of wieght

Cable flyes ;

3 x sets agan weight unknown.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> you going to carry on the slin mate? You posted it earlier, but wondered how it was going to work with low carbs.
> 
> If you are dropping the carbs, better carry lucozade with you buddy, and don't do any before bedtime, in case you go hypo when asleep.
> 
> :thumb:


Just done the Slin mate, got the Lucozade to hand but no ill effects as such..


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> Just done the Slin mate, got the Lucozade to hand but no ill effects as such..


Should try it pre with GH or peps.

The pumps are insane for me lol


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> Should try it pre with GH or peps.
> 
> The pumps are insane for me lol


How long before mate ??


----------



## eezy1

Milky said:


> Sorry mate,
> 
> Incline bench ;
> 
> 2 x warm up at 20 kgs
> 
> 15 @ 30 kgs
> 
> 10 @ 40 kgs
> 
> flat bench DB ;
> 
> 15 x 25 kgs
> 
> 12 x 30 kgs
> 
> 10 x 35 kgs did these nice and slow, controlled with a short pause at the bottom, hurt like hell !
> 
> Machine flyes
> 
> 3 x sets no idea of weight TBH, again slow and controlled, pause at contraction
> 
> Seated bench press
> 
> 3 x sets, again no idea of wieght
> 
> Cable flyes ;
> 
> 3 x sets agan weight unknown.


thanks mate. just wondering what seated bench is?


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> How long before mate ??


 I do peps

wait 20 mins then slin(humalog)

Down an amino/creatine/dex shake then train 10 mins or so later

also have an amino/dex shake intra


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> thanks mate. just wondering what seated bench is?


You sit upright and push the weight horizontally away from you.


----------



## Milky

Just realised that tonight l have to pin my GH, Test and tanning, done my slin already.


----------



## Milky

Just done another delt jab, hit a nerve first try !


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> Just done another delt jab, hit a nerve first try !


Never used delts,have small pimples on them quite often so never bother.

Wish I could mind as it would spread sites nicely


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> Never used delts,have small pimples on them quite often so never bother.
> 
> Wish I could mind as it would spread sites nicely


Mate l had too, my ar*e has taken a pounding JAB WISE recently so l had no choice.


----------



## BigAd

New to all this, but seems everywhere i look on here you put up posts lol i would sub but dont know how to, or even if im aloud to, seems quite political this site it has restrictions everywhere!!! you train at alz gym you might know a freind of mine one of the deblasio brothers (Tony) anyway ill try to keep updated on here but reckon ill lose interest in this site soon as its really complicated either that or im thick as ****!


----------



## Milky

Big-Ad said:


> New to all this, but seems everywhere i look on here you put up posts lol i would sub but dont know how to, or even if im aloud to, seems quite political this site it has restrictions everywhere!!! you train at alz gym you might know a freind of mine one of the deblasio brothers (Tony) anyway ill try to keep updated on here but reckon ill lose interest in this site soon as its really complicated either that or im thick as ****!


Not trained at Alz for a while mate TBH but probably do know them to let on too yeah....

Things get easier mate as your membership grows, its a fantastic forum, great crack, normal people with normal issues and also full of great info....you just need to intergrate yourself, get to know people...


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> Things get easier mate as your membership grows, its a fantastic forum, great crack, normal people with normal issues and also full of great info....you just need to intergrate yourself, get to know people...


 Gotta agree,may seem cliquey @ first.

It isn't so long as ya with us lol


----------



## tprice

what happened when you hit a nerve, did you hit the ceiling bro?

every time i seem to do legs i do this, or im just being a fcuking pussy!!


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> what happened when you hit a nerve, did you hit the ceiling bro?
> 
> every time i seem to do legs i do this, or im just being a fcuking pussy!!


Nah mate my shoulder started twitching like fu*k so mrs whipped the pin out and went for it again..


----------



## xpower

tprice said:


> what happened when you hit a nerve, did you hit the ceiling bro?
> 
> every time i seem to do legs i do this, or im just being a fcuking pussy!!


 I think it's person dependant TBH

I can pin quads all day & never hit a nerve,others hit em all the time


----------



## MURPHYZ

ive managed it once , scared the fookin life outta me, cos i didnt realise what it was at 1st. had a squirter from my delt to , that was amusing.


----------



## Milky

Up and eaten..

People may have noticed a real change in my routine of late, more gym, less ducking out. I have to say this is mainly down to having a training partner now l thiink.

Take last night for example, got home fu*ked, really really didnt want to train but didnt want to let Dave down so l dragged my ar*e down there and TBH glad l did, l enjoyed the workout and didnt wake up this morning feeling sh*t for ducking.


----------



## usernameneeded

Just had a catch up mate seems like u have got ur fire back

Keep smashing the weights and keep the food intake hight and I'm sure u will hit ur goals and look like a f**king beast come holiday time 

With ur slin what u doing do u just have 5iu pwo? How many times a week and for how long?

Just curious as how ur running it

Looking good in the avi, and even in Daves clen pic the guns looked sweet


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Up and eaten..
> 
> People may have noticed a real change in my routine of late, more gym, less ducking out. I have to say this is mainly down to having a training partner now l thiink.
> 
> Take last night for example, got home fu*ked, really really didnt want to train but didnt want to let Dave down so l dragged my ar*e down there and TBH glad l did, l enjoyed the workout and didnt wake up this morning feeling sh*t for ducking.


Mate youve been firing the past month, its been hard for me keeping up with you at times especially back days you strong **** haha, so you are deffo doing something right.

Its good to have a bit of drive both ways, when you dont feel right ill push you like ****, and same opposite.

Now its your turn to push me tonight! Back and im ready for it already so big push from you


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just done another delt jab, hit a nerve first try !


No. 1 site for this junkie, I love delts!

See ya Sunday mate, i'll text you the address later


----------



## Milky

Just trained back..

Warm up

Bent over double arm DB rows

Seated canble rows;

Wide grips, 4 sets

Lat pull downs ;

4 sets

Single arm seated rows ;

4 sets

Sinlge arm lat pull downs ;

4 sets

Cable machine pull downs

4 sets

T bar rows..

3 sets..


----------



## Milky

Well had to leg it home from work. Wife in A and E ... Doubled up in pain.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well had to leg it home from work. Wife in A and E ... Doubled up in pain.


Sh1t mate, hope all is ok!


----------



## Guest

Kin ell pal, hope shes alright. Giz a bell if you need owt


----------



## Milky

Dave:2832491 said:


> Kin ell pal, hope shes alright. Giz a bell if you need owt


Will do mate. Just sat here waiting.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Will do mate. Just sat here waiting.


Bloody Hell mate, hope Mrs Milky is alright...

:scared:


----------



## jstarcarr

Hope she ok pal


----------



## Milky

She's fine chaps, home now, womens issues of old...

She's on the couch full of morphine, had to make my own dinner..!


----------



## Guest

Good to hear m8


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> She's fine chaps, home now, womens issues of old...
> 
> She's on the couch full of morphine, had to make my own dinner..!


Glad all is well with your wife mate! Nasty shock I bet.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad all is well with your wife mate! Nasty shock I bet.


Mate, its complicated, it could be dealt with but she wont.

She has her reasons..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Mate, its complicated, it could be dealt with but she wont.
> 
> She has her reasons..


Fair enough, no need to divulge any more than that. Glad she's back home.

What did you manage to rustle up for dinner then?


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> She's fine chaps, home now, womens issues of old...
> 
> She's on the couch full of morphine, had to make my own dinner..!


Good news....

Shame she couldn't be bothered to make you lunch though mate. :lol:


----------



## Milky

What she packed me for dinner at work, l aint cooking !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> What she packed me for dinner at work, l aint cooking !


 :lol:


----------



## Milky

Well Dave just texted me, he's bringing fresh meat tonight.  may god have mercy on his soul :lol:

Shoulders and traps !

Not ate a great deal today with the afore mentioned emergency but done ok.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well Dave just texted me, he's bringing fresh meat tonight.  may god have mercy on his soul :lol:
> 
> Shoulders and traps !
> 
> Not ate a great deal today with the afore mentioned emergency but done ok.


Hurt them enough that they want to go again!! Too much, and they'll be put off for life 

Glad the missus is on the mend 

Still need to get you the address for Sundays session! I'm on it tonight


----------



## Guest

Hehe hes a good lad m8, used to come to the gym with me before. He had to stop with work commitments etc, we can just hammer him tonight haha.

Get some food and a shake down you, we want a tough one tonight :thumb:


----------



## bennyrock

hope the Mrs is on the mend big lad. Squared 3 of my mates with the old H RAGE and they were amazed how strong it is. Think one of them is back in the gym running it off. lol. So far i have had no problems with gas or guts. I also managed 110kg on flat bench and 110kg on deads this week after only being back in after 3 weeks. The deads aint much but im super pants at them so it made my day.


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> hope the Mrs is on the mend big lad. Squared 3 of my mates with the old H RAGE and they were amazed how strong it is. Think one of them is back in the gym running it off. lol. So far i have had no problems with gas or guts. I also managed 110kg on flat bench and 110kg on deads this week after only being back in after 3 weeks. The deads aint much but im super pants at them so it made my day.


Nice one brother, the gas thing is troubling me TBH.... it lasts a couple if days !


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> Nice one brother, the gas thing is troubling me TBH.... it lasts a couple if days !


Could it be the mix of rage n protein ????


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Could it be the mix of rage n protein ????


No mate, do very little protein TBH..


----------



## bennyrock

Strange , im gonna crack on using it and let you know if it gives me wind. To be fair i fart like a Sumo on vindaloo any how.


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Strange , im gonna crack on using it and let you know if it gives me wind. To be fair i fart like a Sumo on vindaloo any how.


The farting l can live with mate TBH, ts the burping and the food repeating that bugs the sh*t out of me.


----------



## tprice

milky i cant burp, i just get air travelling from my stomach up my throat

whatever its called, its annoying as **** and you can barely talk if its about to happen or happening!


----------



## tprice

just googled it, couldnt find a name or description that fits.

but at a guess id say trapped air, almost like you need to burp but cant. i dont know what its like to burp properly so unsure if its that feeling!

i put mine down to bloat from the volume of fluids and food i have each day!


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me that was a good workout.

Shoulders and traps are battered..


----------



## expletive

Good feeling eh mate


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Fu*k me that was a good workout.
> 
> Shoulders and traps are battered..


so what you going to do sunday then ??? if you already hammered your shoulders


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Good feeling eh mate


Mate its more the case than not of late, loving it.


----------



## Milky

Early night tonight,

Absolutely knackered, forgot to shoot my slin and not doing my tanning, l feel that tired l cant be ar*ed pinning myself TBH.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> so what you going to do sunday then ??? if you already hammered your shoulders


Think the idea is we do them twice m8, and just miss them out on our next week. Should be fine by sunday


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Think the idea is we do them twice m8, and just miss them out on our next week. Should be fine by sunday


Fair dues mate. shoulders i like shoulders lol !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> so what you going to do sunday then ??? if you already hammered your shoulders


Dont you worry Mr Flint we'll be good to go again for Sunday !


----------



## Milky

Oh and forgot to mention, spotted some slight vascularity in my shoulders tonight, well pleased.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Oh and forgot to mention, spotted some slight vascularity in my shoulders tonight, well pleased.


you will spot some on sunday mate were going to make them fcukers hurt !!! all of em !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> you will spot some on sunday mate were going to make them fcukers hurt !!! all of em !!!


Hey my turn this week matey !

Your doing my routine !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Hey my turn this week matey !
> 
> Your doing my routine !


Yeah i know mate , i presume your going to make us all hurt ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Yeah i know mate , i presume your going to make us all hurt ???


Like my bitches !


----------



## Milky

Feeling the shoulders this morning.


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, traps are on fire this morning, really tight


----------



## Milky

Legs toninght, may not be too bad as l am full of pain killers due to toothache and basically gangsta trippin !


----------



## tprice

your turning into a junky old boy


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> your turning into a junky old boy


Yeah not good is it !


----------



## tprice

its cause theres a pill for everything these days we are all guilty of it lol


----------



## expletive

Milky gangsta trippin,

now there's an image :lol:


----------



## Milky

Jesus H Christ, mother mary of god..

I swear Daz if this leg routine doesnt put at least 2 stone on each leg l will hunt you down and kill you..... dead !!


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Jesus H Christ, mother mary of god..
> 
> I swear Daz if this leg routine doesnt put at least 2 stone on each leg l will hunt you down and kill you..... dead !!


Is that THE leg routine, its a killer!~


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Is that THE leg routine, its a killer!~


I hate him, l swear l hate his every fibre !

Cracking lad TBH but l hate him !


----------



## Guest

mate my legs are still on fire!!! couldnt step through my front door


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> I hate him, l swear l hate his every fibre !
> 
> Cracking lad TBH but l hate him !


Youll want to have his babies when your pins get huge mate


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Youll want to have his babies when your pins get huge mate


I cant l have been nuetered mate..


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> mate my legs are still on fire!!! couldnt step through my front door


I'm the same mate, l cant get up now and l need to pee !


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> I cant l have been nuetered mate..


Has he though??


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Has he though??


Well if not. l am a fu*king good driver !!


----------



## Milky

Ow ow ow ow ow....


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Ow ow ow ow ow....


^x2

Shoulders are wrecked, bqicep injury hurts. Managed to tweak my neck last night too.

[email protected]@kin love this game :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Home from work, ate well today...

Arms tonight and thats a full week in...

Legs sore as fu*k bt hey hopefully there growing pains !


----------



## Milky

Well arms well and truly battered !!

Loved it..


----------



## flinty90

we still on sunday bro ?? have you sorted it with Rob or arent ya bothering ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> we still on sunday bro ?? have you sorted it with Rob or arent ya bothering ???


Yeah well up for it mate,

He's supposed to be texting me and address !


----------



## Milky

Well just got in from work, been snowed on since dinner, bloody freezing and had to cancle on Rob and Flinty... really sorry lads, we will sort out another date asap....


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well just got in from work, been snowed on since dinner, bloody freezing and had to cancle on Rob and Flinty... really sorry lads, we will sort out another date asap....


W4NK !!!!


----------



## Guest

Whats it like near you flinty? Crap here m8 3-4 inches and still flying down


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Whats it like near you flinty? Crap here m8 3-4 inches and still flying down


just a light dusting here at minute, still snowing though !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> just a light dusting here at minute, still snowing though !!!


Thing is mate l reckon the penines are gonna be horrendous....


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Thing is mate l reckon the penines are gonna be horrendous....


Mate im disspointed, but its not your fault, dont have to tell me about the weather up there mate i fcukin stand in it 10 hours a day at junction 22 - 23 of m62 and i agree its not a nice place to be or drive through in half decent weather let alone snow ...

me and Rob will just go do a session mate and we will reschedule no problem !!!


----------



## Milky

I could REALLY really go a nice latte right now for some reason...


----------



## Milky

Cracking video


----------



## legoheed

some of they muscles are jhust bloody scray lol


----------



## Milky

Just had an absolutely STUNNING rib eye steak at a restaurant called The Crimble, it was too fu*king die for !!

Just need to persuade her indoors to get her freak on now and do some messed up sh*t when we get to bed, failing that l will get my back scratched and go to sleep.


----------



## tprice

legend lol


----------



## expletive

Smashed me legs on THE workout today mate, gonna be sore tomorrow


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Smashed me legs on THE workout today mate, gonna be sore tomorrow


Funny you should say that mate mine are getting more sore by the day !


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Funny you should say that mate mine are getting more sore by the day !


Seriously - the level os DOMS from THAT workout is still getting worse - bloody hell fire mate. 

Jealous of the steak BTW, Rib eye is my favourite...


----------



## Milky

Well no gym today, will do me good l think having 2 days off, really been hammering it of late and TBH LOVING IT !!

Very aware of legs and most of my upper body.

Hopefully up the game a bit more next week and keep progressing...


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Seriously - the level os DOMS from THAT workout is still getting worse - bloody hell fire mate.
> 
> Jealous of the steak BTW, Rib eye is my favourite...


Honestly Diggy when l come off the decline leg press l litterally fall of it and cant stand up !!

I look a right tw*t on my hands and knees screaming in agony !


----------



## expletive

Fcuking ow!

That is all


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Fcuking ow!
> 
> That is all


I rest my case !


----------



## Guest

Im nowhere near as bad this week, can feel them but no pain as such.

Good hot bath sorted me right out yesterday.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Im nowhere near as bad this week, can feel them but no pain as such.
> 
> Good hot bath sorted me right out yesterday.


Did the same as mate as soon as l got home...


----------



## Milky

Ate well today so far.... not feeling bloated and uncomfortable at all for once...


----------



## Milky

Cant decide wether to up my test to 2 mil a shot every 3 days and sack the sus...


----------



## Guest

Dont think it would make a difference would it m8? Sus is test anyway?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Dont think it would make a difference would it m8? Sus is test anyway?


Is Sus not short tho mate ?

Ran out if Sus so cant decided to stock up or not..


----------



## Guest

Just carry on with the test you have now then and up the dose m8. Saves hassle.

Is it test e you have got?


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> Is Sus not short tho mate ?
> 
> Ran out if Sus so cant decided to stock up or not..


sus is a mix Milky m8, short medium and long.


----------



## expletive

If its PC tri sus then its medium and long esters.No prop in PC sus


----------



## tprice

you wont notice the diff anyway mate


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> If its PC tri sus then its medium and long esters.No prop in PC sus


Its PC Tri test 400 mate and the Sus was Pakistani import, single vials...

Just popped the 2 mil in my right delt, will see how that goes...


----------



## tprice

good lad! i might have another today lol


----------



## Milky

Chest tomorow, cant wait now.

Hitting it hard.... be warned Dave !!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Chest tomorow, cant wait now.
> 
> Hitting it hard.... be warned Dave !!


Always game for it m8, you know me!


----------



## Guest

Might be a bit late tonight m8 yet, cant say for sure.

Had to drop the missus off at work, shes been driving about with no brake lights for god knows how long daft sod! In this fog aswell!

Think the relay in the foot pedal is nackered, gonna have alook at it today.

Anyway she might need me to pick her up if she cant sort a lift out, she finishes @ half 5 but traffic from that trafford center is [email protected] at that time.

Ill keep you posted m8, hopefully she can get a lift.


----------



## Milky

Right not long got in but decided to take my Slin and GH pre workout to see if there is any difference to how it goes..


----------



## flinty90

smash it to bits you two !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> smash it to bits you two !!!


Mate we really did...

Really hit the spot...


----------



## Milky

Chest done, hit it big time, both me and Dave had to admit it was a good session..

Flat bench

incline DB flyes

Seated incline chest press

Machine flyes ( we both managed reps on full stack )

Seated flat machine chest press

cable flyes

NOW feel pumped to fu*k.... was it just a good workout or was it due to having the slin pre workout ?

I felt l could have gone heavier but my right shoulder was giving me a bit of jip, maybe down to the jab.


----------



## tprice

good man milk


----------



## Guest

Aye great session that m8, big increase from last week str / rep wise always a good!

Both gave it 110%, more next week m8!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye great session that m8, big increase from last week str / rep wise always a good!
> 
> Both gave it 110%, more next week m8!


More TOMMOROW mate, fu*k next week !!


----------



## tprice

Milky said:


> More TOMMOROW mate, fu*k next week !!


thats what i like to hear!!!

you big barstewards!!!!


----------



## Milky

Look at the first shot of Cutler in this vid..

The man looks fu*king AWESOME !


----------



## Milky

Chest sore this morning. back tonight, looking like another big one.


----------



## DiggyV

It seems like you and Dave really workout well together, you seem to be smashing it every session mate. You're going to be a pair of monsters. :lol:

How's the slin going, any issue with it buddy?

Have a good day mate. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> It seems like you and Dave really workout well together, you seem to be smashing it every session mate. You're going to be a pair of monsters. :lol:
> 
> How's the slin going, any issue with it buddy?
> 
> Have a good day mate. :thumb:


No issues at all mate, had it pre workout last nite and my workout was better, cant honestly say it was down to the slin or not but something worked, going to try again tonight.

Training with Dave is great mate TBH, when l dont feel like it l go so as not to let him down, when were there he is good encouragement and a good spotter which l realise now is important AND were bith seeing changes a month in..

So all in all yeah its working well.


----------



## flinty90

just gotta keep at it bro.. it will come mate ....


----------



## Milky

Just got in, cup of rocket fuel coffee, shot of growth, shot of slin and l am G2G....

Ate well today and ate very little chocolate, ok l shouldnt be eating any but its my only addiction and trust me, it is an addiction!


----------



## tprice

good man, whats on the cards tonight


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> good man, whats on the cards tonight


Back tonight mate, Dave is feeling a bit tired so l can assure you he will feel a lot worse by this evening !


----------



## tprice

what time do you train?

do you have you tea/main meal before or after?


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> what time do you train?
> 
> do you have you tea/main meal before or after?


Usually about half six mate and no eat after training...


----------



## tprice

so now you have just taken you slin are you having anything shortly?

just interested as in how your runnin it atm.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Back tonight mate, Dave is feeling a bit tired so l can assure you he will feel a lot worse by this evening !


Dont know why but ive been shattered all day, ill still be giving it the beans when I get there.

Hemo rage fuelled of course haha


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> so now you have just taken you slin are you having anything shortly?
> 
> just interested as in how your runnin it atm.


Last night i did 5 iu's pre workout, l then drank a bottle of Lucozade on the way to the gym.

I trained really well and will try the same again tonight, l have not had any sides at all from the Slin TBH...


----------



## tprice

sounds good! aslong as it works for ya thats all you can ask!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Dont know why but ive been shattered all day, ill still be giving it the beans when I get there.
> 
> Hemo rage fuelled of course haha


Good and you best warn Screwy were goin HEAVY tonight !!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Good and you best warn Screwy were goin HEAVY tonight !!


Strange thing is i bet your still posting when there,amazing stuff have a good one mate!


----------



## Milky

BIGLBS385 said:


> Strange thing is i bet your still posting when there,amazing stuff have a good one mate!


You know mate its the one time l rarely touch my phone...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> You know mate its the one time l rarely touch my phone...


It is rumoured you are on it in your sleep,i turn my feckin thing off as i walk in to train,always rings.


----------



## Milky

BIGLBS385 said:


> It is rumoured you are on it in your sleep,i turn my feckin thing off as i walk in to train,always rings.


Ha ha not quite mate...

I am totally focussed mate, l am determined not to look like a 42 yr old next to the pool in August..


----------



## Milky

Back done,

Not as strong as l would have liked but good workout...gutted really, l wanted a GREAT workout...


----------



## tprice

cant all be great mate!

got my MT2 today


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> cant all be great mate!
> 
> got my MT2 today


Brace yourself for the raging stork ons mate..


----------



## tprice

lol i was gonna shoot 0.25mcg a time???

i tan easy as fook plus i dont want that sick feeling


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> lol i was gonna shoot 0.25mcg a time???
> 
> i tan easy as fook plus i dont want that sick feeling


I shoot 2 iu's mate...


----------



## tprice

iv got 10mg per vial

same as yours?


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> iv got 10mg per vial
> 
> same as yours?


Yeah put 2 mils of Bacs water in it and split it to ten shots...


----------



## tprice

thanks! all these bloody thigns im taking, slin hgh peps gear mt2

i get so confused with all the measurements lol


----------



## flinty90

your looking thin in your avi milky , you lost some weight or just size X :whistling:


----------



## Milky

flinty90:2851300 said:


> your looking thin in your avi milky , you lost some weight or just size X :whistling:


Tw*t


----------



## Guest

Why do you use Slin as opposed to Igf-1, I have been told Igf-1 is a lot safer ?


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> your looking thin in your avi milky , you lost some weight or just size X :whistling:


he's wasting away mate..... :lol:


----------



## Milky

Feeling it this morning..


----------



## Milky

Well stiff as fu*k but the shoulders and traps are still haivng it tonight....


----------



## tprice

make sure you batter em tongiht you big [email protected]!!!

side note: wht were you doing up at 1am dare i ask!!!


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> make sure you batter em tongiht you big [email protected]!!!
> 
> side note: wht were you doing up at 1am dare i ask!!!


I dont sleep well at all mate so fu*k about with my phone..


----------



## tprice

what phone do you have to get UKM on?

im clueless with phones (sorry)

although its probably a bad idea getting on that supports UKM as i get enough stick from the mrs as it is from being on here so much


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> what phone do you have to get UKM on?
> 
> im clueless with phones (sorry)
> 
> although its probably a bad idea getting on that supports UKM as i get enough stick from the mrs as it is from being on here so much


Samsung mate, they have a UKM app that works on any android phone..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Samsung mate, they have a UKM app that works on any android phone..


All good now mate? Whilst your doing tech advice please tell me how to respond to messages or am i too green on here at mo?Thanks mate


----------



## Milky

BIGLBS385 said:


> All good now mate? Whilst your doing tech advice please tell me how to respond to messages or am i too green on here at mo?Thanks mate


What kind of messages mate ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> What kind of messages mate ?


From other guys on here!


----------



## Milky

BIGLBS385 said:


> From other guys on here!


PM's you have to be a bronze member at least l think mate...

Visitor messages you should be able to post..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> PM's you have to be a bronze member at least l think mate...
> 
> Visitor messages you should be able to post..


No joy,cannot see an option.The force has not been granted me yet,oh well thanks anyway!


----------



## DiggyV

BIGLBS385 said:


> From other guys on here!


here you go, all explained here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html

You need to be on the site for 30days and have at least 25 posts. You then become Bronze and get the messaging function.


----------



## Milky

BIGLBS385 said:


> No joy,cannot see an option.The force has not been granted me yet,oh well thanks anyway!


Click on veiw profile on the person you want to message mate and see what options it gives you..


----------



## biglbs

Thanks lads,i will explore now i know what the feck i am doing,all new to me this lark! Thanks again


----------



## Milky

Well shoulders and traps done,

Seem to be fading near the end of the workout so may re explore my diet, carbs have been quite low recently so may be down to that.

Did some decent lifts tho, so its not all bad.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well shoulders and traps done,
> 
> Seem to be fading near the end of the workout so may re explore my diet, carbs have been quite low recently so may be down to that.
> 
> Did some decent lifts tho, so its not all bad.


Good session that m8, dont knock yourself!

Went heavy and gave it a good push m8, fatigue bound to kick in sometime m8. 100k (give or take) shoulder press isnt to be sniffed at m8!

Have a look at getting a good high carb and protein source in an hour or 2 before the gym, that might tide you over. The sessions are hard m8, and it is all go, I dont know anyone that wouldnt be tired after all that.

Really enjoyed that!


----------



## Screwy

loved that session.. for me mate (on my v limited knowledge) you are gonna feel tired purely on the sheer amount of reps you do!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Good session that m8, dont knock yourself!
> 
> Went heavy and gave it a good push m8, fatigue bound to kick in sometime m8. 100k (give or take) shoulder press isnt to be sniffed at m8!
> 
> Have a look at getting a good high carb and protein source in an hour or 2 before the gym, that might tide you over. The sessions are hard m8, and it is all go, I dont know anyone that wouldnt be tired after all that.
> 
> Really enjoyed that!


Yeah may have to up the intake slightly mate, really hate missing that last set due to being shot, like you say tho good lifts tho..



Screwy said:


> loved that session.. for me mate (on my v limited knowledge) you are gonna feel tired purely on the sheer amount of reps you do!


Yeah may have a swap around next week mate, less reps more weight.


----------



## usernameneeded

just had another catch up bud everything looks to be going good

and im sure most people would be hoping they luck like u at ur age mate the pool wont know whats hit it 

did u have another avi this last few days???? i know there was some banter on the last page or 2 but im sure i saw a pic of u looking thinner ( and i mean in a good way) and looking huge


----------



## flinty90

usernameneeded said:


> just had another catch up bud everything looks to be going good
> 
> and im sure most people would be hoping they luck like u at ur age mate the pool wont know whats hit it
> 
> did u have another avi this last few days???? i know there was some banter on the last page or 2 *but im sure i saw a pic of u looking thinner* ( and i mean in a good way) and looking huge


PMSL yeah he was hoping we didnt notice lol....


----------



## Milky

usernameneeded said:


> just had another catch up bud everything looks to be going good
> 
> and im sure most people would be hoping they luck like u at ur age mate the pool wont know whats hit it
> 
> did u have another avi this last few days???? i know there was some banter on the last page or 2 but im sure i saw a pic of u looking thinner ( and i mean in a good way) and looking huge


Yeah took a pic modelling a vest l bought from JM mate, my god there is only a week between this pic and last nights !


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> PMSL yeah he was hoping we didnt notice lol....


I swear to Lucifer l will rip that beard off next time l see you !

Enough of the skinny !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I swear to Lucifer l will rip that beard off next time l see you !
> 
> Enough of the skinny !


yeah yeah, your good mate but not that fcukin good X


----------



## usernameneeded

my comments were ment in a good way tho flinty 

and it might have just been the lighting or the way it was took who knows

but milky come on now..,ur going to rip his beard off ???...........u would be lucky to be able to get a grip of the thing :lol:


----------



## Milky

usernameneeded said:


> my comments were ment in a good way tho flinty
> 
> and it might have just been the lighting or the way it was took who knows
> 
> but milky come on now..,ur going to rip his beard off ???...........u would be lucky to be able to get a grip of the thing :lol:


This is true, bum fluff of a 12 yr old !


----------



## flinty90

usernameneeded said:


> my comments were ment in a good way tho flinty
> 
> and it might have just been the lighting or the way it was took who knows
> 
> but milky come on now..,ur going to rip his beard off ???...........u would be lucky to be able to get a grip of the thing :lol:


Look you can fcuk right off, i was bieng nice to milky saying he looked lean, and the cnut took a hissy fit and started crying about looking small...

not my fcukin fault whatsoever. all i get is threats off him so he can fcuk right off the fat, skinny,ugly, sexy, big , little bast4rd XX


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Look you can fcuk right off, i was bieng nice to milky saying he looked lean, and the cnut took a hissy fit and started crying about looking small...
> 
> not my fcukin fault whatsoever. all i get is threats off him so he can fcuk right off the fat, skinny,ugly, sexy, big , little bast4rd XX


I said l thought l looked skinny !

I even got a pm today asking if l had aids and had dropped half my bodyweight !


----------



## expletive

:lol:



Milky said:


> I said l thought l looked skinny !
> 
> I even got a pm today asking if l had aids and had dropped half my bodyweight !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I said l thought l looked skinny !
> 
> I even got a pm today asking if l had aids and had dropped half my bodyweight !


LMFAO who sent you that cos i got some reppage to hand out pmsl !!!!


----------



## usernameneeded

flinty90 said:


> Look you can fcuk right off, i was bieng nice to milky saying he looked lean, and the cnut took a hissy fit and started crying about looking small...
> 
> not my fcukin fault whatsoever. all i get is threats off him so he can fcuk right off the fat, skinny,ugly, sexy, big , little bast4rd XX


whats with the attack i was just saying mine was said in a good way i didnt say anything about ur comments

and i was sticking up for u saying he wouldnt be able to hurt u ......*tut*


----------



## Screwy

Milky said:


> I said l thought l looked skinny !
> 
> I even got a pm today asking if l had aids and had dropped half my bodyweight !


Tapeworm


----------



## flinty90

usernameneeded said:


> whats with the attack i was just saying mine was said in a good way i didnt say anything about ur comments
> 
> and i was sticking up for u saying he wouldnt be able to hurt u ......*tut*


Sorry my massive hairy beard is p1ssing me off to the point of snapping and its all your fcukin fault lol !!!


----------



## Guest

Tell you what m8, my shoulders are in bits now! Just got out the shower and struggled to lift the towel haha


----------



## usernameneeded

flinty90 said:


> Sorry my* massive* hairy beard is p1ssing me off to the point of snapping and its all your fcukin fault lol !!!


ur what ????

and yeah it would be MY fault when u came up with the f**king idea in the 1st place hahaha


----------



## flinty90

usernameneeded said:


> ur what ????
> 
> and yeah it would be MY fault when u came up with the f**king idea in the 1st place hahaha


how can i come up with the idea when you have already had your pathetic hair growth for about 6 years previous lol !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

i thought he was born with that furry face, like one of those little mexican wolf kids.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> i thought he was born with that furry face, like one of those little mexican wolf kids.


yeah usernam does look like that doesnt he lol


----------



## usernameneeded

flinty90 said:


> how can i come up with the idea when you have already had your pathetic hair growth for about 6 years previous lol !!!


5 months ive had mine u have had urs 5 weeks and the only diff is it looks like ur cats left

and it was ur idea to grow urs i can link u to the thread if u want haha


----------



## usernameneeded

Breeny said:


> i thought he was born with that furry face, like one of those little mexican wolf kids.





flinty90 said:


> yeah usernam does look like that doesnt he lol


thats right take the p1ss u bunch of c*nts just cause u cant grow a propper mans beard


----------



## flinty90

usernameneeded said:


> thats right take the p1ss u bunch of c*nts just cause u cant grow a propper mans beard


5 months compared to 5 weeks your fcukin dreaming bro.. if i kept mine for 5 months i could fcukin let young princes climb up the cnut into my ivory tower window to rescue me lol !!!

you have had yours 5 months and it looks like you have just fell onto a fcukin wire brush !!!


----------



## Milky

Oi bastards...

Sod of and ruin some one elses journal !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Oi bastards...
> 
> Sod of and ruin some one elses journal !!


Sorry mate i thought we were in usernames journal pmsl !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

oops, lol, so err Milky how's ur training going m8.


----------



## Milky

Breeny said:


> oops, lol, so err Milky how's ur training going m8.


My arm fell off so thanks for asking !


----------



## usernameneeded

Milky said:


> Oi bastards...
> 
> Sod of and ruin some one elses journal !!


not that id tell tales milky but it was all FLINTY ........just saying


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me sore today..


----------



## Guest

Same m8, delts are in bits!


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight...aching all over, freezing cold and wet thro and no where near finished..


----------



## tprice

do not like


----------



## biglbs

You sound about finished!My chest and tri's are 4 sure


----------



## Milky

tprice:2856317 said:


> do not like


Honestly mate feel like l have whiplash...


----------



## Milky

BIGLBS385:2856326 said:


> You sound about finished!My chest and tri's are 4 sure


Really battered it this week..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Really battered it this week..


Kettle on?


----------



## Milky

BIGLBS385:2856368 said:


> Kettle on?


Lad bringing our tarmac just had a blow out so not gonna be home till at least 7 now.


----------



## tprice

7!! that sucks bro.

least you got your phone with UKM


----------



## Screwy

my back and shoulders are in pieces. trying to work wasn't fun today.


----------



## biglbs

Some days you do,others suck!I gave flinty plenty of flack today,he is a lovely fella,no that sounds gay,he is a tusser! :cool2:


----------



## Guest

Screwy said:


> my back and shoulders are in pieces. trying to work wasn't fun today.


Dont you get any ideas m8, were still going!! haha

Usual time or fancy earlier?


----------



## Screwy

usual times best for me son, jus gonna have some food and then let it settle and that.. eating at 8-8:30 is doin me in


----------



## biglbs

Here this will make you smile,,,big fat tnuc trains chest/tri after three week break,(due to busted leg,)then he tries to get out of chair using only triceps with leg boot on just two days later,fcuksake!it hurt !

:blowme: I needed the coffee,you know how that is?


----------



## jstarcarr

you was doing some decent weights the other day, I thought you would be using fairy weights  , thanks for letting us join in on them sets.


----------



## Milky

jstarcarr:2856443 said:


> you was doing some decent weights the other day, I thought you would be using fairy weights  , thanks for letting us join in on them sets.


Dont know if thats a compliment or an insult...


----------



## Milky

Still sat here.....gutted.


----------



## Milky

Well just got thro the door, totally fed up so me and my darling wife decided to have chippy tea...

Pudding, chips peas and gravy.... bloody lovely it was too !


----------



## tprice

nothing like a chippy good man milk


----------



## biglbs

tprice said:


> nothing like a chippy good man milk


I had chinese,now feel sick sorry i did! :innocent:

outlaws came back after taking mu daughter out!


----------



## Guest

Milky try some of these from asda m8, ive had em for the last 2 days absolutely bang on they are! Really tastey!

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/#/asda-compare-prices/cooked_prepared_meat_and_poultry/asda_fresh_tastes_mango_and_sweet_chilli_chicken_2_per_pack_380g.html


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Milky try some of these from asda m8, ive had em for the last 2 days absolutely bang on they are! Really tastey!
> 
> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/#/asda-compare-prices/cooked_prepared_meat_and_poultry/asda_fresh_tastes_mango_and_sweet_chilli_chicken_2_per_pack_380g.html


Mate dont do anything with the word chilli involved !


----------



## tprice

i got a kfc on the way! haha


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Mate dont do anything with the word chilli involved !


Like chilli chinese beaf----heave!


----------



## biglbs

Have a look at training on gear post,,,more tese please!


----------



## Milky

Dave and trigger saved legs for me tomorow !

Totally unforgivable IMO !


----------



## Milky

Home now, training legs tonight, those pair of gits are havng it tonight !


----------



## tprice

your gonna be walking like an old man after!!

(well older, if thats poss)

glad your in a better mood today


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> your gonna be walking like an old man after!!
> 
> (well older, if thats poss)
> 
> glad your in a better mood today


I was ok last nite mate till l read the training on gear thread !


----------



## Guest

Usual time milky mate, hughy is just on route now. Big session tonight pal, then weekend wind down thank fcuk!!


----------



## Milky

Well went to the gym, cant say l trained TBH because my heart and body wasnt in it for some reason, felt ill driving there and felt no better when l started so spewed it and came home to be near my own loo...

Had a long week and some late nights, maybe that has caught up with me.

Working all weekend as well.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well went to the gym, cant say l trained TBH because my heart and body wasnt in it for some reason, felt ill driving there and felt no better when l started so spewed it and came home to be near my own loo...
> 
> Had a long week and some late nights, maybe that has caught up with me.
> 
> Working all weekend as well.


Must have been my chinese,your outside worker on roads?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well went to the gym, cant say l trained TBH because my heart and body wasnt in it for some reason, felt ill driving there and felt no better when l started so spewed it and came home to be near my own loo...
> 
> Had a long week and some late nights, maybe that has caught up with me.
> 
> Working all weekend as well.


Just a sign you need a rest mate I'd say. Shame your got to work weekend but guess that means extra dosh so not all bad. I'd leave gym til Sunday or Monday then tear it up again.


----------



## Milky

BIGLBS385 said:


> Must have been my chinese,your outside worker on roads?


Yeah mate, been a cold week... think that drains you as well TBH...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah mate, been a cold week... think that drains you as well TBH...


Dam right it fcukin frains you mate, you need them extra cals in there brother !!!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Just a sign you need a rest mate I'd say. Shame your got to work weekend but guess that means extra dosh so not all bad. I'd leave gym til Sunday or Monday then tear it up again.


No choice mate, gym will be closed when l finish tomorow and Sunday..

Only really missed half a leg session and arms and TBH my arms can survivie without the odd session..


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Dam right it fcukin frains you mate, you need them extra cals in there brother !!!


Mrs has got me some Irish stew for weekend mate, fu*k the diet for a couple of days..


----------



## expletive

Go to listen to the body mate, it knows what it wants

However you have now failed because how are you going to train each bodypart 3 times this week.

You'll never grow to be big and strong like me


----------



## biglbs

Well that's good,as the cold is enough mate,a roast rib?


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Go to listen to the body mate, it knows what it wants
> 
> However you have now failed because how are you going to train each bodypart 3 times this week.
> 
> You'll never grow to be big and strong like me


I cant look in the mirror at myself l am that disgusted mate...


----------



## Milky

BIGLBS385 said:


> Well that's good,as the cold is enough mate,a roast rib?


Sunday hopefully !


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Go to listen to the body mate, it knows what it wants
> 
> However you have now failed because how are you going to train each bodypart 3 times this week.
> 
> You'll never grow to be big and strong like me


Did you read there's two kinds of pump thread in there?well did you punk?Make my day! REGULAR CLINT him


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> No choice mate, gym will be closed when l finish tomorow and Sunday..
> 
> Only really missed half a leg session and arms and TBH my arms can survivie without the odd session..


Onwards and upwards mate small hurdles on the road to greatness!


----------



## Milky

On a side note had some wonderful news tonight...

My daughter who is 8 month pregnant has asked my wife to be at the birth with her..

For those who know my situation you will know how over the moon l am about this, my wife is a beautiful loving woman and being a part of this will be a massive thing to her..


----------



## biglbs

PUB you're round mate,,,,,,happy for you all:beer:


----------



## Guest

Get good and rested m8, get the feet up plenty of stew in you (Which isnt bad tbh m8, Throw a few protein shakes in there your sorted!)

Like we said change up next week, good warmup, low reps, plenty of intensity. As long as we get the failures / negatives in m8 its been worked!

Its been a tough, tough months training m8! Reps and more reps plus crap weather and work bound to take a toll.

See how we get on next week.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Get good and rested m8, get the feet up plenty of stew in you (Which isnt bad tbh m8, Throw a few protein shakes in there your sorted!)
> 
> Like we said change up next week, good warmup, low reps, plenty of intensity. As long as we get the failures / negatives in m8 its been worked!
> 
> Its been a tough, tough months training m8! Reps and more reps plus crap weather and work bound to take a toll.
> 
> See how we get on next week.


Yeah totally agree mate, not too down about it, these things are sent to try us...


----------



## Milky

Been trying to workout the fatigue and lack of strength and think its a number of factors.

Lack of calories

Lack of sleep

Work

The weather

Now 2 of these are oit of my control but the other two are not.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Been trying to workout the fatigue and lack of strength and think its a number of factors.
> 
> Lack of calories
> 
> Lack of sleep
> 
> Work
> 
> The weather
> 
> Now 2 of these are oit of my control but the other two are not.


mate even one of them can explain lack of strength and fatigue, so the fact that you have all 4 going off at the same time Plus you missed one of the list

"the fact that you have fcukin murdered every session for the last 3 weeks"

then its hardly suprising brother..

anyway im not pandering to you anymore milky, stop fcukin moaning you have had 1 sub par session in a month woopy fcukin doo..

what are you going to do let it fcuk rest of your month up ???

Dont start getting to the point where your puttin pressure om yourself to the point that your not enjoying training..

i tell you what for me this week, sessions have been nowhere near my heaviest, and i could have got down about it, but i have done enough i have lowered the weights, hit perfect form and i have really really enjoyed going to the gym, even cardio has been steady enough to do the job, but enjoyable.. that for me makes all the difference.

Nobody expects anything from you Milky except you , as long as you TURN UP, DO THE WORK, SUPPORT YOUR FRIEND IN HIS SESSION, then go home satisfied (all after a days work ) earning your living..

Life dont get better mate. so get your head up out your a$$ and look forward, have a good weekend, relax a little, eat some nice food, back to the fun monday !!!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> mate even one of them can explain lack of strength and fatigue, so the fact that you have all 4 going off at the same time Plus you missed one of the list
> 
> "the fact that you have fcukin murdered every session for the last 3 weeks"
> 
> then its hardly suprising brother..
> 
> anyway im not pandering to you anymore milky, stop fcukin moaning you have had 1 sub par session in a month woopy fcukin doo..
> 
> what are you going to do let it fcuk rest of your month up ???
> 
> Dont start getting to the point where your puttin pressure om yourself to the point that your not enjoying training..
> 
> i tell you what for me this week, sessions have been nowhere near my heaviest, and i could have got down about it, but i have done enough i have lowered the weights, hit perfect form and i have really really enjoyed going to the gym, even cardio has been steady enough to do the job, but enjoyable.. that for me makes all the difference.
> 
> Nobody expects anything from you Milky except you , as long as you TURN UP, DO THE WORK, SUPPORT YOUR FRIEND IN HIS SESSION, then go home satisfied (all after a days work ) earning your living..
> 
> Life dont get better mate. so get your head up out your a$$ and look forward, have a good weekend, relax a little, eat some nice food, back to the fun monday !!!!


I hate it when your serious as you actualy make sense for once,listen to him,it is so easy to get in that trap........like "bigguns"check the poor sod out


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> I hate it when your serious as you actualy make sense for once,listen to him,it is so easy to get in that trap........like "bigguns"check the poor sod out


whenever i type i always try to make sense mate ... im not actually a thick cnut you know , just a good actor !!!x


----------



## Guest

Owe you some reps flinty m8, cant rep you again. great post!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Owe you some reps flinty m8, cant rep you again. great post!


Thanks Dave , make sure i get them lol... but to be fair, i just want Milky to stop fcukin getting down on himself.. Great guy, very strong, and going the right way about things. just like yourself mate..

Absolutely no need to be getting down about gym sessions , especially as i know exactly how hard they can be after the job he is doing, and the fact he is eating like a fcukin pussy most days XX

Much love to you both i know how hard your working over there...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Thanks Dave , make sure i get them lol... but to be fair, i just want Milky to stop fcukin getting down on himself.. Great guy, very strong, and going the right way about things. just like yourself mate..
> 
> Absolutely no need to be getting down about gym sessions , especially as i know exactly how hard they can be after the job he is doing, and the fact he is eating like a fcukin pussy most days XX
> 
> Much love to you both i know how hard your working over there...


Oh yes i just tried to do it for you too,as Dave made me think,however i am empty too,must be you then!


----------



## Guest

Aye hes his own biggest critic m8, grafts hard, works hard in the gym.

Hes flying up leaps but because hes the one doing it he cant see it. Ill keep him going mate, he'll thank me when hes buff as **** by the pool strutting his sh1t haha.

The change up might do us both the world of good next week, see whats what.

Cheers mucka


----------



## Milky

Really really wasnt moaning you know just thinking out loud.

Working out what needs tweaking and trying to get to the hub of the problem.

Totally happy and totally content with everything.

Like l say it was just me evaluating things out loud.

I know feel l need to up my food intake and get more sleep.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Really really wasnt moaning you know just thinking out loud.
> 
> Working out what needs tweaking and trying to get to the hub of the problem.
> 
> Totally happy and totally content with everything.
> 
> Like l say it was just me evaluating things out loud.
> 
> I know feel l need to up my food intake and get more sleep.


least y9ou could do is like my post anyway and rep me ya miserable cnut lol XX love you milkman !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90:2861583 said:


> least y9ou could do is like my post anyway and rep me ya miserable cnut lol XX love you milkman !!!


On my phone mate.


----------



## tprice

ffs bro, DONT read that dog sh1t thread training on gear.

i think about 4 people on here are gonna flip


----------



## Milky

Well another fine morning in Gotham City...

Thunderstruck on.the cd player, heater on in truck and hopefully a few quid from selling the planings...


----------



## Milky

Well home now, been an easy ish day but longer than l would have liked....

Really want to start some serious cardio...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well home now, been an easy ish day but longer than l would have liked....
> 
> Really want to start some serious cardio...


Start it tomorrow then m8! 10 min warmup on the bike, give the weights the hammering, then cardio!

Im up for it m8, roll on better weather, get out on the bike!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well home now, been an easy ish day but longer than l would have liked....
> 
> Really want to start some serious cardio...


im loving it mate.....


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Start it tomorrow then m8! 10 min warmup on the bike, give the weights the hammering, then cardio!
> 
> Im up for it m8, roll on better weather, get out on the bike!


Been thinking about the bike today mate, was weighing up the east lancs has a bike lane for miles up and down it !


----------



## tprice

whats the plans for the coming week mate


----------



## Guest

Aye m8 theres tonnes! Heaton park one is 7 mile long


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> whats the plans for the coming week mate


Back to training the same body parts in routine but were trying a heavier routine, more weight less reps, see how it goes.

Fancy a change as well so its good timing and Dave is up for the same as well...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> im loving it mate.....


Yeah you must be mate dropping 7 lbs...

Cracking work...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah you must be mate dropping 7 lbs...
> 
> Cracking work...


thanks bro X

its more than i want to drop going forward but for first proper week i would have expected a bigger drop... will readjust cals to ensure a good 1 -2 pound loss rather than 7 lb ...


----------



## tprice

Milky said:


> Back to training the same body parts in routine but were trying a heavier routine, more weight less reps, see how it goes.
> 
> Fancy a change as well so its good timing and Dave is up for the same as well...


hopefully the truck driver wont have a blowout this week bro


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> hopefully the truck driver wont have a blowout this week bro


These things are sent to try us mate.....


----------



## tprice

Milky said:


> These things are sent to try us mate.....


and when all else fails... takes steroids lol!

going for a big week in the gym this week! gonna make every session tip top!


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> and when all else fails... takes steroids lol!
> 
> going for a big week in the gym this week! gonna make every session tip top!


I remember hearing Phil Heath say " l want to make every rep count " and for some reason its stuck in my head and l think about it all the time when training...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Back to training the same body parts in routine but were trying a heavier routine, more weight less reps, see how it goes.
> 
> Fancy a change as well so its good timing and Dave is up for the same as well...


This is my plan for next few weeks too, been hitting the higher volume (10-15) reps for a while now and really like it but fancy a change. Will keep most of the exercises the same just up the weight and maybe an extra working set by pyramiding up to heaviest set, do two at that weight then come down while increasing reps.

Let's see how it goes!


----------



## Joe1961

How's it going Milks hope your good pal will try and catch up with your antics this week all the best mate

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384140,-2.519569


----------



## Milky

Well home and raring to go...

Chest, new routine, bring the pain !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well home and raring to go...
> 
> Chest, new routine, bring the pain !!


im off to do chebs tonight too..

whats your new routine bro ??

write it now i might nick it !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> im off to do chebs tonight too..
> 
> whats your new routine bro ??
> 
> write it now i might nick it !!!


Same routine ish mate but less reps and heavier..


----------



## Guest

Incline

Decline

DB Flys

Standing Flys

Pullovers

Something like that should do it


----------



## Milky

Just got home, been for some " goodies "

Test 300

Alpha Pharma Sus

Kig

Chest is nice and tight, gonna be sore tomorow....


----------



## expletive

Looks like youve got a nice selection of medicine there mate


----------



## Joe1961

That Alpha pharm Sus is top mate, I really enjoyed it, probably do some more around November, I think, Good luck with the training pal

Joe


----------



## DiggyV

How you going to run the kig mate, growth, repair or ageing :lol: ? GH is currently on my shopping list so interested to know your take on it.


----------



## Milky

Feeling good today...

Back tonight...waiting for the big fella to hit me with it agai..


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:2868854 said:


> How you going to run the kig mate, growth, repair or ageing :lol: ? GH is currently on my shopping list so interested to know your take on it.


Think.its more the ageing mate....been doing 5iu's a day since new yr.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Think.its more the ageing mate....been doing 5iu's a day since new yr.


that's what i am looking at as well. However will be running 2ius in the morning after training so I dont upset the natural release of GH. I am also take L-Arginine at night - might help with the night time pulse of GH that your body produces naturally.

am hoping it will help the joints.


----------



## Guest

No Hughy tonight m8, cry'd off soppy cnut! God the curly finger off his missus, so hes doing as he's told and taking her for something to eat haha.


----------



## Screwy

FU walker... tonight mathhew is shall mostly be taters deep after a asda curry and a glass of diet coke... i know how to treat the womens woohaa


----------



## Milky

Not long since got in so no training......

Rest will do me good, BUT l still intending to hammer the sh*t out of it for the for seeable future...


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Not long since got in so no training......
> 
> Rest will do me good, BUT l still intending to hammer the sh*t out of it for the for seeable future...


Good man!


----------



## Milky

The tes has definatly kicked in as l realised today when l politely explained to one of my work collegues l would put him on his fu*king ar*e if he carried on being a pr**k..

I like being angry...


----------



## Tassotti

LOLOLOL


----------



## expletive

It's not quite there yet mate.

If it was you'd have threatened to do him up the **** instead


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> The tes has definatly kicked in as l realised today when l politely explained to one of my work collegues l would put him on his fu*king ar*e if he carried on being a pr**k..
> 
> I like being angry...


this is the young lad that was giving you the grief last year is it mate? thought you would have put him on his ar5e by now anyway! :lol:


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> this is the young lad that was giving you the grief last year is it mate? thought you would have put him on his ar5e by now anyway! :lol:


No mate another pr**k....

Kid is ok now as l gave him a slight pummeling around the rib cage when he got lippy and threw me a few digs...


----------



## Milky

Back trained nicely, plenty of dull pain..

Only sickener for me was l was told l was looking bloated diet getting well and truly reigned in now...


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Back trained nicely, plenty of dull pain..
> 
> Only sickener for me was l was told l was looking bloated diet getting well and truly reigned in now...


Bloat could be the test mate


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Bloat could be the test mate


Think so ?

Screwy said that TBH mate, if its down to that I stop taking it !


----------



## tprice

before you drop it, be very honest with yourself about what you ate that day etc etc do you feel bloated after certain things?

for me the killer is dbol, literally so bloated i have to force feed everything!


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> before you drop it, be very honest with yourself about what you ate that day etc etc do you feel bloated after certain things?
> 
> for me the killer is dbol, literally so bloated i have to force feed everything!


TBH l have had a bit to much bread for my liking..... thats being knocked on the head...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

You taking an AI mate? would help with the bloat i heard


----------



## Milky

Afghan said:


> You taking an AI mate? would help with the bloat i heard


No mate what would you reccomend ?


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> No mate what would you reccomend ?


Adex at .5mg eod will see you right mate


----------



## tprice

i take adex, but dont find it helps with bloat, more for stopping gyno!

milky, what do you feel like when bloated, do you struggle to eat? or do you just look like a big ol bloater?

for me its both! the way id describe it, its like you have just drank 10 litres of water and its sat in your stomach feelin very uncomfortable and FULL

sound similar, or am i just weird


----------



## expletive

AI do help with the water retention (Bloat) test can cause


----------



## tprice

id hate to think how id feel if i wasnt using adex then lol!

i know what you mean lol


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> i take adex, but dont find it helps with bloat, more for stopping gyno!
> 
> milky, what do you feel like when bloated, do you struggle to eat? or do you just look like a big ol bloater?
> 
> for me its both! the way id describe it, its like you have just drank 10 litres of water and its sat in your stomach feelin very uncomfortable and FULL
> 
> sound similar, or am i just weird


I always struggle to eat mate but really hate the bloated look...

Got some Tamoxifen in the drawer so its on...


----------



## tprice

yeah i hate struggling to eat 

guess its part of it though, gotta push yourself in every aspect if you wanna succeed. anyone can jab a needle in their ar$e


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I always struggle to eat mate but really hate the bloated look...
> 
> Got some Tamoxifen in the drawer so its on...


Sorry to butt in here but I don't think tamoxifen is what you need here milky. That's a serm not an AI. Adex is the one you need if you think bloat is due to the test aromatising, which it may well be. Tamoxifen (nolva) will stop you getting gyno but it doesn't stop the aromatisation of test to estrogen.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry to butt in here but I don't think tamoxifen is what you need here milky. That's a serm not an AI. Adex is the one you need if you think bloat is due to the test aromatising, which it may well be. Tamoxifen (nolva) will stop you getting gyno but it doesn't stop the aromatisation of test to estrogen.


Ah right just been told by my fella half a tab will do but will get some Adex ASAP then mate.


----------



## Guest

Aye m8 .5 mg eod pal youll be right


----------



## flinty90

im not sure water bloat feeling stomach wise is the same as eostrogen build up to be fair , i may be wrong..

i would be loooking at what your eating milky mate it sounds like thats the problem more than anything else...

if your eating is poor because your feeling bloated then i would suggest you go to doctors cos your either suffering from one of a few things

IBS

H Pylori

ulcer

thats my opinion anyway ....

eostrogen bloat is more a facial feeling and just a look rather than a feeling, you can feel itchy and flushy and warm.. not really bloated stomach wise !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

expletive said:


> Adex at .5mg eod will see you right mate


Adex should be taken 1mg EOD to have any effect, according to ausbuilt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Ah right just been told by my fella half a tab will do but will get some Adex ASAP then mate.


Half a tab of adex eod yep. Flinty may also be right though. Worth looking at diet again before chucking more meds into the mix.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> im not sure water bloat feeling stomach wise is the same as eostrogen build up to be fair , i may be wrong..
> 
> i would be loooking at what your eating milky mate it sounds like thats the problem more than anything else...
> 
> if your eating is poor because your feeling bloated then i would suggest you go to doctors cos your either suffering from one of a few things
> 
> IBS
> 
> H Pylori
> 
> ulcer
> 
> thats my opinion anyway ....
> 
> eostrogen bloat is more a facial feeling and just a look rather than a feeling, you can feel itchy and flushy and warm.. not really bloated stomach wise !!!


No mate its not a stomach bloat as in digestion wise its facially and water retention like..


----------



## expletive

Afghan said:


> Adex should be taken 1mg EOD to have any effect, according to ausbuilt


You want to be taking as little Adex a you can get away with, take too much and it could stop too much eostrogen which is not good on a high amount of test


----------



## expletive

High amounts of test can cause stomach bloat as well, Adex will also fix that


----------



## tprice

whats the cure for IBS?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Adex should be taken 1mg EOD to have any effect, according to ausbuilt


Depends on test dose I thought? Don't forget he cruises on 1g a week


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No mate its not a stomach bloat as in digestion wise its facially and water retention like..


ah ok i thought you said it was stopping you eating cos you felt bloated ???

fair enough whatever anyway just thought it would be a help to check for those things..

if it is facially mate then yes Armidex half a tab EOD ..

also try and get more vit c inside you as Ming advised me its a great water reducer .. i have been taking about 3000 mg minimum every day, and all my water bloat and flushing has dissapeared along with using adex too X


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Depends on test dose I thought? Don't forget he cruises on 1g a week


Regardless of test dose mate, seen him post it a few times and also via a private convo with him


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> ah ok i thought you said it was stopping you eating cos you felt bloated ???
> 
> fair enough whatever anyway just thought it would be a help to check for those things..
> 
> if it is facially mate then yes Armidex half a tab EOD ..
> 
> also try and get more vit c inside you as Ming advised me its a great water reducer .. i have been taking about 3000 mg minimum every day, and all my water bloat and flushing has dissapeared along with using adex too X


Yeah gonna do the Vit C thing again, also up the water intake and maybe go back on the limited carbs again...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Yeah gonna do the Vit C thing again, also up the water intake and maybe go back on the limited carbs again...


Try keep an eye on your sodium intake aswell, sodium absorbs water so if your daily intake is high thats what maybe is causing the bloat


----------



## Milky

Afghan said:


> Try keep an eye on your sodium intake aswell, sodium absorbs water so if your daily intake is high thats what maybe is causing the bloat


Its one thing l have very little of TBH mate...


----------



## Milky

Is Chlomid any use ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Is Chlomid any use ?


No m8, horrible stuff!!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> No m8, horrible stuff!!


Ok mate just thought it was an AI as well, obviously not..


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Ok mate just thought it was an AI as well, obviously not..


It can have a similar effect as HCG on leydig cells but wont act like an AI


----------



## Guest

Aye thats the stuff that sent me round the bend aswell m8, turned me into a manic depressive for 3 week.

Id never touch it again


----------



## Milky

On a happier note machine rowed 160 kgs for ten reps tonight...


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> On a happier note machine rowed 160 kgs for ten reps tonight...


Beast mate, good going


----------



## Milky

Up and raring today, 4 scrambled eggs for brekky, no carbs.....

Bloated pftttt we'll see !!


----------



## Guest

Im sore this mornin m8, lats are on fire.

Shoulders tonight m8y

Warmups - RC Cuff work, Light set Front/Side/Back Raises

DB Shouler Press

DB Front Raises

DB Side Raises

Facepulls

Reverse Flys

DB Shrugs


----------



## Milky

Just trained shoulders and was going well up until the reverse flyes and something went pear shaped in my left arm / tricep...

Absolutely killing me still....

Gutted but l aint giving up...


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Just trained shoulders and was going well up until the reverse flyes and something went pear shaped in my left arm / tricep...
> 
> Absolutely killing me still....
> 
> Gutted but l aint giving up...


sh1t, you dont need that mate. you havn't torn something have you? Take care, and dont overdo it and end up being out of it for a month...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just trained shoulders and was going well up until the reverse flyes and something went pear shaped in my left arm / tricep...
> 
> Absolutely killing me still....
> 
> Gutted but l aint giving up...


Get some cold compress on it m8y, keep switching it with hot and cold. Didnt sound good when you did it pal


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Get some cold compress on it m8y, keep switching it with hot and cold. Didnt sound good when you did it pal


It didnt feel good mate, seems in a very odd place too...


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Get some cold compress on it m8y, keep switching it with hot and cold. Didnt sound good when you did it pal


you heard it Dave - that's never a good sign.

the GH will help though matey, also there area a couple of the peptides that are supposed to be brilliant. I think one is Thymosin 4 Beta - but PScarb is your man to PM on this.


----------



## Milky

Ordered some Arimidex l think its called....


----------



## Raptor

Milky said:


> Ordered some Arimidex l think its called....


It's great for keeping bloat down, i use it on each cycle


----------



## Milky

I cant believe how giddy l am getting about watching this film !!






Sorry not training related one bit...


----------



## Milky

Arm feeling slightly better this morning.


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> Arm feeling slightly better this morning.


What's up G ?


----------



## Milky

Pulled my tri mate.


----------



## Guest

Ahh sound m8, least its not something bad. Just take it easy for a few days see how it fairs up


----------



## usernameneeded

alright mate just had a catxch up , that doesnt sound to good about ur arm id rest if for a few days give ur body time to repair and heal up and you can focus on ur diet and the bloating if its still a prob then by the time u have had a few days off u will be ready to hit the gym again and hopefully feel better on both fronts


----------



## expletive

Rest your arm as much a possible mate, and good shout on the ice, bang the ibuprofen down you as well


----------



## DiggyV

Also I found the ibulieve gel good stuff, as you can put it just where you need it. Make sure you get the one with ibuprofen in it rather than diclofenac sodium (i think that is the right spelling), as people cam be allergic to that stuff and it can make you sick as a dog, also is purely an anti inflammatory. I think the diclofenac is in Volterol gel.

good luck buddy

:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Pulled my tri mate.


Hope this fixes up soon mate, weekend of good grub and rest will see you right. :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Just got in, tw*t of a day TBH but hey ho, the money is good...

Arm is much better, suppose the proof of the pudding will be when l train it..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening milky just wondering what you were making of the gh and 'slin mate? Any noticeable effects yet?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening milky just wondering what you were making of the gh and 'slin mate? Any noticeable effects yet?


I think it may be kicking in now mate, feeling better and bigger for some reason.

Got an issue with face bloat from the Test but apart from that feeling better on a health side of things.


----------



## Milky

Well woke up this morning feeling like a " bodybuilder "

Arms today with Dave so hopefully the twinge l felt the other night wont re surface !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I think it may be kicking in now mate, feeling better and bigger for some reason.
> 
> Got an issue with face bloat from the Test but apart from that feeling better on a health side of things.


That's good, has your weight changed much and strength?

You've got the adex on the way though haven't you? That'll sort that out quick enough.

I'm a long way off thinking about gh but it's interesting to hear what people are making of it on a first time. Especially you as you know how you react to the test so can separate the effects better than somebody who has less experience.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

That vid you wanted m8, its all in parts on youtube.


----------



## Milky

Trained arms this morning.

Good session and arm held out so its all good thankfully..

Got my Arimisan or what ever its called so dropping half EOD to see if it helps the face bloat.


----------



## expletive

Was it Arimidex or Aromasin you got for your AI milky?


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Was it Arimidex or Aromasin you got for your AI milky?


Anastrozole its called mate.

He couldnt get the other ones.


----------



## expletive

Thats the stuff mate, its adex

For a minute I thought you'd got aromasin which wouldnt sort your purpose


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Thats the stuff mate, its adex
> 
> For a minute I thought you'd got aromasin which wouldnt sort your purpose


No mate l made double sure !!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> That vid you wanted m8, its all in parts on youtube.


Been watching these and want to train now !

Oh and BTW Dave, see how he keeps telling him to SLOW DOWN.... !

I rest my case !


----------



## Milky

Ate like a PIG today, not to unhealthy tho TBH but for some reason had a mega appetite.

I shot 10 iu's GH this morning dont know if thats relevant.


----------



## tprice

milky u runnin the adex yet pal


----------



## broch316

me to mate its not easy eating strict at the weekends... but its tasty:thumb:


----------



## Toby2

Howdy milky. Can't pm or vm as I'm a neewb again lol


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> milky u runnin the adex yet pal


Just started today mate.

Fingers crossed it will kick in pretty quickly....


----------



## Milky

broch316 said:


> me to mate its not easy eating strict at the weekends... but its tasty:thumb:


Its very unusual for me to have an appetite TBH tho mate hence why l mention it..


----------



## tprice

how much you decided to run mate?


----------



## eezy1

hows the training and stuff going milkman? u added much size


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> how much you decided to run mate?


Half a tab EOD mate, see how l get on.


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> hows the training and stuff going milkman? u added much size


Wife says l am biggest l have been mate so must be working !


----------



## tprice

same here, tabs are tiny though lol!!

got your msgs, thanks


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> same here, tabs are tiny though lol!!
> 
> got your msgs, thanks


Yeah bit of a pig breaking them mate isnt it..


----------



## tprice

when your mrs says your lookin the biggest your ever mean, did she mean your muscles, or your.... lovemuscle


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> when your mrs says your lookin the biggest your ever mean, did she mean your muscles, or your.... lovemuscle


Definatly muscular... the tackle never see's light of day ATM..


----------



## eezy1

tprice said:


> when your mrs says your lookin the biggest your ever mean, did she mean your muscles, or your.... lovemuscle


maybe shes on about his gut :laugh:


----------



## Milky

Wide awake...really should do some fasted cardio.


----------



## Tommy10

Me too buddy , just packing ma meals n kit then heading to the gym then work today


----------



## Milky

Tommy10 said:


> Me too buddy , just packing ma meals n kit then heading to the gym then work today


I tried to go for the horizontal aerobics but she was having none of it...


----------



## The Project

They can be so selfish



Milky said:


> I tried to go for the horizontal aerobics but she was having none of it...


----------



## Milky

The Project said:


> They can be so selfish


Even told her it was ok if she went back to sleep mid flight but to no avail !


----------



## Guest

There must be summat in the water mate, mines having none of it. Bitch!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Yeah bit of a pig breaking them mate isnt it..


Buy a pill cutter from boots mate. They are about £3 and do a lovely job with those fiddly little adex tabs.


----------



## Milky

Been moving my daughter all day, fixing curtains, fixing lights moving crap etc.....

Due in 3 weeks so nest building..


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Been moving my daughter all day, fixing curtains, fixing lights moving crap etc.....
> 
> Due in 3 weeks so nest building..


Our house is full of furniture, cookers, pots and pans etc mate. All in readiness for the daughter getting her first house lol....


----------



## liam0810

Alright pal. How have you found the insulin? What amount you been running? I've just finished 5 weeks on it and was very pleased with the results. Can't wait to do it again later this year.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:



> Our house is full of furniture, cookers, pots and pans etc mate. All in readiness for the daughter getting her first house lol....


Little sh*ts the lot of them mate.....

THEN l get told off for using her loo !

Told l am banned from using them !


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Alright pal. How have you found the insulin? What amount you been running? I've just finished 5 weeks on it and was very pleased with the results. Can't wait to do it again later this year.


I honestly cant say l have noticed a massive differenct TBH mate but l am told l am looking bigger.

I am doing 5 iu's PWO...


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> I honestly cant say l have noticed a massive differenct TBH mate but l am told l am looking bigger.
> 
> I am doing 5 iu's PWO...


I was on 15ius twice a day so quite a bit more than you mate! I put on 14pounds so very happy with it. I don't seem to of put much fat on with it either but I might be kidding myself. How long you running the GH for?


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> I was on 15ius twice a day so quite a bit more than you mate! I put on 14pounds so very happy with it. I don't seem to of put much fat on with it either but I might be kidding myself. How long you running the GH for?


Till l run out of cash mate !!

I may up my dose with the slin then !


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Till l run out of cash mate !!
> 
> I may up my dose with the slin then !


I would mate. I didnt struggle with it but did start to feel a little sluggish and tired near the end. If you're coping well with 5ius then go to 8 or even 10ius.


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> I would mate. I didnt struggle with it but did start to feel a little sluggish and tired near the end. If you're coping well with 5ius then go to 8 or even 10ius.


May up it to ten a day then, 5 am and 5 pm...


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> May up it to ten a day then, 5 am and 5 pm...


Yes mate I would and see how you are. I found the 15ius easy enough but did sometimes feel a bit sick with the 150g dextrose in my shake. How much longer you running it for?


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate I would and see how you are. I found the 15ius easy enough but did sometimes feel a bit sick with the 150g dextrose in my shake. How much longer you running it for?


God knows mate, not been over doing it TBH just PWO so mite give it a bit more effort for a short time.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> God knows mate, not been over doing it TBH just PWO so mite give it a bit more effort for a short time.


I would mate just to see how you get on. It's a bit of trial and error. Just make sure you have you carbs on hand. Are you running T3 with it?


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> I would mate just to see how you get on. It's a bit of trial and error. Just make sure you have you carbs on hand. Are you running T3 with it?


No mate as l have an underactive thyroid and told to stear clear of it.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> No mate as l have an underactive thyroid and told to stear clear of it.


Would it not help this though? Or do you not want to fcuk about with it?


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Would it not help this though? Or do you not want to fcuk about with it?


Really dont want to mess about with it anymore TBH mate.


----------



## Milky

Just got home.

Wife in hospital tomorow so skipping gym to spend the evening with her, think its the right thing to do TBH.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Just got home.
> 
> Wife in hospital tomorow so skipping gym to spend the evening with her, think its the right thing to do TBH.


Sounds proper mate,goon on ya--You will grow a bit too with a night off,it never hurts!


----------



## Milky

Can anyone tell me how long the Adex takes to kick in by any chance ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the Adex takes to kick in by any chance ?


Think it starts to do it's thing straight away but may take a few days to start noticing the effects. It's pretty quick though from what I've read.


----------



## TELBOR

Evening mate 

Lets get this session sorted!


----------



## DiggyV

R0BR0ID said:


> Evening mate
> 
> Lets get this session sorted!


welcome back big guy! :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Not working today as l am taking Mrs into hospital.

Training later, feeling pretty good health wise so hopefully if l can keep my head straight should be a good session.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Not working today as l am taking Mrs into hospital.
> 
> Training later, feeling pretty good health wise so hopefully if l can keep my head straight should be a good session.


Fingers crossed everything goes well for Mrs Milky today mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Fingers crossed everything goes well for Mrs Milky today mate. :thumbup1:


Women issues mate, she's in for a few days.

Just see if l can hold it together in the hospital if she gets upset.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Women issues mate, she's in for a few days.
> 
> Just see if l can hold it together in the hospital if she gets upset.


I thought it was mate - you mentioned it before, hoping she would just get it sorted.

Are you talking about not hitting a doc if they upset her, or not joining in as the Adex hasn't started reducing your own oestrogen yet! :lol:

Seriously though mate - best of luck today for you both over the next few days, let us know she's OK though bud. I know you'll look after her mate. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> I thought it was mate - you mentioned it before, hoping she would just get it sorted.
> 
> Are you talking about not hitting a doc if they upset her, or not joining in as the Adex hasn't started reducing your own oestrogen yet! :lol:
> 
> Seriously though mate - best of luck today for you both over the next few days, let us know she's OK though bud. I know you'll look after her mate. :thumb:


I will be an emotional wreck mate if she gets upset.

I cant stand someone l love being scared or in pain and not being able to make it go away...


----------



## Guest

Shes in the right hands for it all m8, least it will get sorted now.

Just need to stay strong m8, focused and it will all fall into place pal. As always mucka, you need owt just give us a shout im only down the road.

Send our love to the missus


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I will be an emotional wreck mate if she gets upset.
> 
> I cant stand someone l love being scared or in pain and not being able to make it go away...


I know what you mean bro. I would rather be suffering than have anyone else in my family suffer. If only it was that easy.

Stay strong mate.


----------



## Milky

Trained chest....tendons let me down to be honest.

At the hospital now. Wifes op went well thankfully and should be home tomorow all being well...


----------



## Guest

Ahh spot on m8, glad it all went well.


----------



## expletive

Good news Milky, glad to here it


----------



## Screwy

great stuff pal


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good stuff, hope all is well from here on


----------



## biglbs

Nice one bud!


----------



## DiggyV

great news mate, hope you got through it OK as well. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Just got up, about to take

125 mgs Thyroxin

1/2 tab of Arimidex

5 iu's Slin

1 mil test

1 mil Sus

10 iu's GH

Vit C

Omeprazole..

Sounds a lot when you right it down


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Just got up, about to take
> 
> 125 mgs Thyroxin
> 
> 1/2 tab of Arimidex
> 
> 5 iu's Slin
> 
> 1 mil test
> 
> 1 mil Sus
> 
> 10 iu's GH
> 
> Vit C
> 
> Omeprazole..
> 
> Sounds a lot when you right it down


Milky - The Human Pincushion! :lol:


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Milky - The Human Pincushion! :lol:


I feel like it mate l must say


----------



## DiggyV

and I take it you mean 125 mcg of Thyroxine! 125mg may not be too good for you buddy, and would be 1,250 of the normal 100mcg tabs, that would be fun to watch though. :lol:

I have a new regime starting monday - will be posting details up in my journal. Involves some T3 as well! :wink:


----------



## expletive

What's thyroxine for?


----------



## Milky

On my way to pick up the Mrs...


----------



## Milky

expletive:2892618 said:


> What's thyroxine for?


Under active thyroid mate.


----------



## expletive

An I see lol

I thought it was the latest med for muscle building


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> An I see lol
> 
> I thought it was the latest med for muscle building


No mate, fat neck !!


----------



## biglbs

Glad she is coming out ok.You got to be a carer for a while?

I have just started t3/clen and #1 blocker to kick my diet up the rectum!


----------



## biglbs

Thanks for the reps fella,i may be able to pm soon!


----------



## biglbs

And that was that! :thumbup1:

How's your mrs and coffee supply?


----------



## Milky

BIGLBS385 said:


> And that was that! :thumbup1:
> 
> How's your mrs and coffee supply?


All good matey thanks.

Yeah pity that got closed, ah well l think l fought my corner well.


----------



## biglbs

Great news mate!

Looked like a multi culture war zone in the end,over there,

I thought i had better go get some bigger guns,even that fell on deaf ears in the end!

It's a funny old world and God forbid it from getting worse!

We are very small by ourselves and in numbers we lose our voice often,due to the rules put upon us.

I think canada sounds nice but the feckin bears are even bigger than me! :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Trained back, cracking session, still feeling it now.

Managed 100 kgs on the bent over t bar machine for 2 reps but fu*k me it was heavy.

Shifted some good weights.

Dave went for it on deads, l how ever have decided that me and deadlifts are over, thats it, nothing more to say.


----------



## Screwy

just play on the old "if i do my back in i'm out of work" card... thats all i do regarding deadlifts haha


----------



## Milky

Screwy said:


> just play on the old "if i do my back in i'm out of work" card... thats all i do regarding deadlifts haha


Mate its bang on the money, l really cant risk an injury with my job.


----------



## Screwy

if i was to be out of work for any ammount of time i would be fooked.. pure and simple.


----------



## Guest

How does it go?? Pussy? hahaha


----------



## Screwy

MEOW


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> How does it go?? Pussy? hahaha


I did credit you on your deads in my defence !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I did credit you on your deads in my defence !


You did to be fair m8. I do enjoy doing deads, not every week tho


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I did credit you on your deads in my defence !


You could have both tried harder on low pulls,wimping out at 10/10 why even nos ? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Cant make it to the gym tonight pal, Connor is still spewing like something out of the exorcist and the missus is in work till 10 tonight, cant leave him on his own.

Ill catch up with shoulders on Saturday, so nay problems.


----------



## expletive

Just seen your number one on the reputation score.

Well done mate, well deserved


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Cant make it to the gym tonight pal, Connor is still spewing like something out of the exorcist


That's gotta be worth £250 on you've been framed Dave 

Hope he gets on the mend :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Just got in from work, so no gym for me either.

World is falling down around me with the wife being ill, forgetting my jabs and pills ! Really need to keep on top of things.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I can never go in the evenings. Don't know how you do it!


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> I can never go in the evenings. Don't know how you do it!


Its the only time l can mate.


----------



## Milky

Just watched this, wish l hadnt now ...


----------



## DiggyV

expletive said:


> Just seen your number one on the reputation score.
> 
> Well done mate, well deserved


Absolutley!

I'm honoured just to be on the same page as you Milky. :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Just watched this, wish l hadnt now ...


thanks for that buddy, I think I'll give up now...

Cutler's a monster though.


----------



## Guest

Gym @ half 4 matey?


----------



## Milky

Not been in long, dickhead at work ran the machine out of diesel at the death and had a tw*t of a job getting it going..

Working tomorow so cant train then either, feel like killing some ku*t TBH..

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Another Excuse

Ah mate sucks to hear that. My work was opposite to that In we were so quiet the day dragged on but of course no one could be sent home early and wasn't allowed to do anything else hence a lot of standing about feeling was wasting my life away... The things well at least I do for penny's!


----------



## Milky

Decided to get up as l am rampant and Mrs Milky is out of action so decided to vent my frustrations on a bowl of Weetabix.

Going to have 4 scrambled eggs next then my "medicine"

Half of Arimidex

2 x 1000 mcg Vit C

Omeprazole

Thyroxin

1 mil Sus

1 mil Test

Gym at 10, cant decide wether to train shoulders, legs or both...


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Decided to get up as l am rampant and Mrs Milky is out of action so decided to vent my frustrations on a bowl of Weetabix.
> 
> Going to have 4 scrambled eggs next then my "medicine"
> 
> Half of Arimidex
> 
> 2 x 1000 mcg Vit C
> 
> Omeprazole
> 
> Thyroxin
> 
> 1 mil Sus
> 
> 1 mil Test
> 
> Gym at 10, cant decide wether to train shoulders, legs or both...


Nice start to the day mate.

Shoulders!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Decided to get up as l am rampant and Mrs Milky is out of action so decided to vent my frustrations on a bowl of Weetabix.
> 
> Going to have 4 scrambled eggs next then my "medicine"
> 
> Half of Arimidex
> 
> 2 x 1000 mcg Vit C
> 
> Omeprazole
> 
> Thyroxin
> 
> 1 mil Sus
> 
> 1 mil Test
> 
> Gym at 10, cant decide wether to train shoulders, legs or both...


Mate when i was on omeperazole i really struggled to lose weight. do you find the same ?


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Mate when i was on omeperazole i really struggled to lose weight. do you find the same ?


Sorry mate there Esomeprazole l have just checked.

Think there to help with gastric reflux.

Hard to say about the weight thing, l tend to blame my thyroid for everything. Definatly leaning up tho with the Arimidex and Vit C.


----------



## Mingster

Good man Milky. I think I need to up my vit C as my diet has veered off the path of cleanliness this last few days and I'm beginning to feel a bit bloated myself....


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Gym at 10, cant decide wether to train shoulders, legs or both...


Both! :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Do these, Milky


----------



## expletive

That looks like a killer Mingster, lunges are bad enough on their own


----------



## Mingster

Or these....


----------



## Milky

Well did shoulders, gym was freezing !

With being on my own couldnt push as hard but still managed 80 kgs on the smoth machine and 40 kgs DB's for reps on presses so not all bad..

Feeling pretty good now TBH...


----------



## Another Excuse

glad was a good session mate


----------



## expletive

Good going milky, I've never had a training partner but it sounds like it makes all the difference


----------



## Milky

Shot 10 iu's Slin today and went a bit Hypo in Asda so legged it straight for some Lucozade...and a mars bar.


----------



## Mowgli

Its scary when the sweats and tunnel vision come on, isn't it!

luckily, its only ever happened to me in supermarkets


----------



## flinty90

dont answer my questions then you cnut i wont bother asking in future (bottom lip well and truly wobbling)


----------



## Milky

flinty90:2904477 said:


> dont answer my questions then you cnut i wont bother asking in future (bottom lip well and truly wobbling)


I did mate l swear have a look.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I did mate l swear have a look.


ok i iwll let you off, and yes there for gastric acid ,

its a PPI (Proton Pump Inhibitor) which basically stops production of stomach acid, what i found is that on certain doses it stopped it that much i couldnt digest food properly, hence weight was a problem.. just wondered if you found same thing...X


----------



## Milky

flinty90:2904501 said:


> ok i iwll let you off, and yes there for gastric acid ,
> 
> its a PPI (Proton Pump Inhibitor) which basically stops production of stomach acid, what i found is that on certain doses it stopped it that much i couldnt digest food properly, hence weight was a problem.. just wondered if you found same thing...X


Like l.say mate l cant pin.point it to one thing.


----------



## biglbs

The worst thing is it is probably a weak reflux valve in your guts,the acic creaps past it,it is caused by the pressure of our training demands,legs especialy guys!


----------



## Milky

I has to drop a Lucozade and a mars bar pretty quickly and think that may have kick started it.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I has to drop a Lucozade and a mars bar pretty quickly and think that may have kick started it.


is that the first incident you have had mate?

Scary stuff (say the man currently taking DNP and T3) :lol:


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> is that the first incident you have had mate?
> 
> Scary stuff (say the man currently taking DNP and T3) :lol:


Yeah mainly down to me, didnt have my post workout shake.


----------



## biglbs

Many resistance trainers suffer the valve thing i used to when bang on it so its worth watching out for,it does go

if you not trying to avoid coma! :innocent:


----------



## Milky

Feeling pretty good today. Shot 10 iu's GH and 5 of slin before l left the house.

Cant wait to beast chest tonight.


----------



## Another Excuse

Think I'm going to have to go back and read what your doing with gh and slin, but either way glad its all going well mate and hope you have a good day!


----------



## liam0810

You can't blame me for telling you to up your slin and then you nearly go hypo! Its your own fault :whistling: Being serious though mate, try and have your shake on hand and a bottle of lucozade just in case the shake isn't enough. If you went into a coma, I think UKM would stop until you were out of it!!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> You can't blame me for telling you to up your slin and then you nearly go hypo! Its your own fault :whistling: Being serious though mate, try and have your shake on hand and a bottle of lucozade just in case the shake isn't enough. If you went into a coma, I think UKM would stop until you were out of it!!


Yes milky, listen to Liam!

I hope you have plenty of dextrose tablets with u too.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Slin really scares me tbh dont think i could ever use it, i know im younger than you mate but be careful with that sh!t, is it really worth it too? what are the gains like


----------



## liam0810

Afghan said:


> Slin really scares me tbh dont think i could ever use it, i know im younger than you mate but be careful with that sh!t, is it really worth it too? what are the gains like


If you read up on it mate, i think its quite safe as long as you have your diet in check. I gained about 14pounds in 5 weeks on it and that was at 15ius x 2 daily. Next time i'll be running it with AAS and hopefully put even more size on. I nearly went hypo once because i jabbed and then was talking for too long to somebody in the gym without drinking my shake, 10minutes later i was starting to shake, fell nauseous and had a headache, so i necked my shake and was fine then. Always have some lucozade on hand just in case or dextrose tablets.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Slin is fairly safe if you gets your carbs right. Its doesn't mean you can do the same thing day in an day and never go hypo, one day you might start getting a little jittery and having a mild hypo. Just have Dextrose in hand ready to go and if at home line up the food cause the eating is going to be fun!!!!

Probably had 3 or 4 mild hypo's over the last 3 years and one scary one in the beginning which was my fault for being stupid with carbs but had dextrose on hand. All in all post cycle natty slin maintains strength brilliantly and I swear by it.


----------



## Milky

I can honestly say this is the first time, nailed on l can put it down to the Slin.

I have gone hypo many times in the past, long before l even knew about slin.


----------



## Milky

Trained chest.

TBH didnt break any records but got a pump on.

Both me and Screwy were shagged out so it wasnt an easy workout... Did it tho all the same.


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> I can honestly say this is the first time, nailed on l can put it down to the Slin.
> 
> I have gone hypo many times in the past, long before l even knew about slin.


 Know what ya mean about hypos without slin.

suffered from them when I was younger.

Had a couple with slin,only mild but gets ya ass twitching lol


----------



## Screwy

early night tonight for me... working all weekend has done me in i think. couldn't lift jack sh1t before. nevermind


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> Know what ya mean about hypos without slin.
> 
> suffered from them when I was younger.
> 
> Had a couple with slin,only mild but gets ya ass twitching lol


Had them for yrs mate, got used to them.


----------



## Another Excuse

At least you guys went well done


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Trained chest.
> 
> TBH didnt break any records but got a pump on.
> 
> Both me and Screwy were shagged out so it wasnt an easy workout... Did it tho all the same.


Hey Milky

read the last few pages ...humour is never short here, and I see you still wont be beat either.......good man


----------



## Milky

Replicator:2908384 said:


> Hey Milky
> 
> read the last few pages ...humour is never short here, and I see you still wont be beat either.......good man


Hey mate nice to see you back...hope your managing to find some happiness mate...realise things must still be raw.

The young guns are getting a bit bolshy mate so all back up is appreciated.


----------



## DiggyV

MAy have missed it buddy, but how is Mrs Milky?


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:2909171 said:


> MAy have missed it buddy, but how is Mrs Milky?


She's good mate thanks.


----------



## Milky

Brekky done...feeling the chest so must have done something right.


----------



## Milky

Looking forward to back tonight....feeling bigger...leaner..stronger by the day.

Roll on the holiday in August..!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Hey Milky, how ya getting on with the Vit C


----------



## DiggyV

I have had the all clear from my lady to start pinning, started off as self-administered TRT, and then she said, if you took extra would it make you bigger. I said yes, she said good - when do you start! :thumb: Looking forward to now focusing on putting the weight on, rather than taking it off. lean bulk though, will not be putting on any extra fat. may take longer, but it is too easy for me to get blobby.

So will be coming after you mate - better keep running! :lol:

(in my dreams of course!)


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Looking forward to back tonight....feeling bigger...leaner..stronger by the day.
> 
> Roll on the holiday in August..!!!!


Where you off to?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Where you off to?


He doesn't want your time share in Morocco mate :lol:

I'm sure Milky said Egypt tbh....

Can't remember.


----------



## J.Smith

Ive recently started slin mate...even 10iu novorapid...not gone close to going hypo...even if i wait 15mins....although im doubting potency so got some fresh stuff coming tomorrow.

Deffo noticed better recovery but thats about it.


----------



## Milky

J.Smith said:


> Ive recently started slin mate...even 10iu novorapid...not gone close to going hypo...even if i wait 15mins....although im doubting potency so got some fresh stuff coming tomorrow.
> 
> Deffo noticed better recovery but thats about it.


Its not compulsory to go hypo mate, its bad planning thats all.


----------



## Milky

Dai Jones said:


> Hey Milky, how ya getting on with the Vit C


yeah that along with the Arimidex seems to be working mate.


----------



## Milky

Mr_Morocco said:


> Where you off to?


Nice in May

Turkey in August mate...


----------



## Milky

Well fu*king good back session in..

Man l am a strong bastard :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nah seriously tho, only did about half an hour ish but fu*k me it was enough, finished off with DB one arm rows on 55's, could have gone heavier but we spewed it.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Hey mate nice to see you back...hope your managing to find some happiness mate...realise things must still be raw.
> 
> The young guns are getting a bit bolshy mate so all back up is appreciated.


the buggers LOL. gonna have get back on here a lot more then an give ye abit o back up :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> the buggers LOL. gonna have get back on here a lot more then an give ye abit o back up :thumb:


The sooner the better mate. We're in danger of being overrun lol. And check out the 45+ thread whilst you're on.


----------



## Milky

Kid on the way out if the gym looked at me and Dave and said to his dad " everyone in here is well hench "

Regret it now but l gave him a belt....


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Nice in May
> 
> Turkey in August mate...


Nice, im thinking of going to Nice within next couple weeks and Monte Carlo again for few days, i love the place as much as you do.


----------



## Milky

Mr_Morocco said:


> Nice, im thinking of going to Nice within next couple weeks and Monte Carlo again for few days, i love the place as much as you do.


End of May for us, driving over, REALLY looking forward to it, even the driving !


----------



## Another Excuse

Nice mate I'm planing a trip to nurenburgring but pretty jealous of your trip! Well done on the back session... Well hench eh  not even sure I know what that means?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> End of May for us, driving over, REALLY looking forward to it, even the driving !


If i find a late deal i may even go this week, need some time to clear my head and think few things through so what better place to do it lol.

How long does it take to drive there?


----------



## Milky

Mr_Morocco said:


> If i find a late deal i may even go this week, need some time to clear my head and think few things through so what better place to do it lol.
> 
> How long does it take to drive there?


From here its a 1000 miles door to door mate, gonna stop when we feel like it get a hotel then do the rest of the journey nest day...

IF you plan in advance mate check out this place to rent, just outside Nice in Cagnes sur Mer...

http://www.cottages4you.co.uk/sites/cottages4you/pages/PropertyDetails_C.aspx?QS=3E0F3DCD-882D-4738-9E61-B90EA3C005F2%7eC%7eW12702%7e%7e64%7eGBP%7e%7e0%7e%7eA%7eN%7e%7e2deec353-8513-404e-98b8-5ff9b852895f%7e12127%7e0%7e0%7e%7e%7eY%7eN%7e

Cheap as chips to rent..


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> From here its a 1000 miles door to door mate, gonna stop when we feel like it get a hotel then do the rest of the journey nest day...
> 
> IF you plan in advance mate check out this place to rent, just outside Nice in Cagnes sur Mer...
> 
> http://www.cottages4you.co.uk/sites/cottages4you/pages/PropertyDetails_C.aspx?QS=3E0F3DCD-882D-4738-9E61-B90EA3C005F2%7eC%7eW12702%7e%7e64%7eGBP%7e%7e0%7e%7eA%7eN%7e%7e2deec353-8513-404e-98b8-5ff9b852895f%7e12127%7e0%7e0%7e%7e%7eY%7eN%7e
> 
> Cheap as chips to rent..


Cheers for that ive bookmarked it, out of interest how much you reckon that journey would cost in Diesel?


----------



## Milky

Mr_Morocco said:


> Cheers for that ive bookmarked it, out of interest how much you reckon that journey would cost in Diesel?


1000 miles at 50 mpg working it out at about £150 each way roughly mate plus tolls..


----------



## Milky

Feeling good today...bring on the shoulders..


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> yeah that along with the Arimidex seems to be working mate.


I'm glad is working mate just ordered some in see if it helps me


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Feeling good today...bring on the shoulders..


Shoulders for me tommorow, could you post up your routine afterwards milkster


----------



## Milky

Mr_Morocco:2912609 said:


> Shoulders for me tommorow, could you post up your routine afterwards milkster


Will do my friend...changed things about a bit...less reps more weight.


----------



## Queenie

Milky...

You are a thoroughly decent man. It's nice to know there's still some of you about 

Needed to be said, enjoy the shoulder session! x x


----------



## Milky

RXQueenie said:


> Milky...
> 
> You are a thoroughly decent man. It's nice to know there's still some of you about
> 
> Needed to be said, enjoy the shoulder session! x x


Thank you xXx


----------



## Milky

No gym for me, not to worried upper body is shot TBH..


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> No gym for me, not to worried upper body is shot TBH..


Rest is where the growth happens

I took last week off and Im bigger for it:confused1:


----------



## Milky

Just got in, been working at a sh*thole of a gas works in Warrington, had to wear flame proof averalls all day, lost my fu*king phone and felt like ending some tw*t...

Two nights now...!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Just got in, been working at a sh*thole of a gas works in Warrington, had to wear flame proof averalls all day, lost my fu*king phone and felt like ending some tw*t...
> 
> Two nights now...!


Sounds like 1 f*cked up day mate lol


----------



## Milky

I need to fu*king train....its doing my fu*king head in this.

So fu*king narked rite now. I feel tiny and weak.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I need to fu*king train....its doing my fu*king head in this.
> 
> So fu*king narked rite now. I feel tiny and weak.


Gotta take that anger in to the gym with you next time you train Milky. You know you aren't tiny or weak that's just your head fvcking with you, we all get that as you know. You aren't going to shrink on gear because of a few missed sessions, now MTFU soldier! :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:



RXQueenie said:


> Milky...
> 
> You are a thoroughly decent man. It's nice to know there's still some of you about
> 
> Needed to be said, enjoy the shoulder session! x x


Bump that m8. Ive had PM's of great support in the past 3 months from this guy

3 cheers for Milky :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Another Excuse

Stay strong mate, will echo what so many have said you are an absolutely top bloke by what I have read, seen and experienced on here. Unfortunately it seems in these times it's top blokes like your self that get walked all over and end up feeling this way. But your a top bloke.

And **** of you being tiny! Your "hench" remember!


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I need to fu*king train....its doing my fu*king head in this.
> 
> So fu*king narked rite now. I feel tiny and weak.


Well.......get your hands off your dick then bwahahahahah :lol:


----------



## Milky

Well up at 6 am in work, take all my chains and straps off ready to unload machine, wait for sh*tbrick to turn up to help me, and wait, and wait and wait, and now l am home and they can get fu*ked !

Gym later for me now, cant wait !


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Well up at 6 am in work, take all my chains and straps off ready to unload machine, wait for sh*tbrick to turn up to help me, and wait, and wait and wait, and now l am home and they can get fu*ked !
> 
> Gym later for me now, cant wait !


Get that hemo rage down you, some music in the ear and take that anger and smash the weights to pieces

Have a good 1 :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Just trained arms and loved it, pumped to fu*k now...

Got to pin myself today, dont know how the hell l keep forgetting !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Just trained arms and loved it, pumped to fu*k now...
> 
> Got to pin myself today, dont know how the hell l keep forgetting !


Glad it was a good one :thumb:

Haha! What are you like. Hope that doesn't include the slin :lol:


----------



## Replicator

I see you werent in the mood for jokes yesterdy m8 , hope ye have a better day the day.

Im off upstairs to train now ...................by the way, and dont forget to pin


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> I see you werent in the mood for jokes yesterdy m8 , hope ye have a better day the day.
> 
> Im off upstairs to train now ...................by the way, and dont forget to pin


Soory mate got distracted and went to bed early :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Well I think .....no Im certain .Ive jsut ripped the outer part of my triceps muscle on my right arm. Doing flat bench dumbell press, dumbells on the knees ,I was falling back on the bench (controlled as you do) as you throw the wieghts up (im on 42kg per pd now for 2 sets of 10 reps)when the right DB went too far over at the top and I tried to save it and felt and sure I heard as well this almight rip!!......just had to drop the DB and the pain for about 5 mins was fvckin excruciating, This is now a good hr and a half ago and it is still bloody sore. how long will this take to heal I wonder. I can pull on it and its not too bd but if I try to push its agony :cursing:


----------



## Replicator

thats me just had a shower and found when I lift my arm above shoulder height is fvckin agony , man am sick as adog :-(


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Well I think .....no Im certain .Ive jsut ripped the outer part of my triceps muscle on my right arm. Doing flat bench dumbell press, dumbells on the knees ,I was falling back on the bench (controlled as you do) as you throw the wieghts up (im on 42kg per pd now for 2 sets of 10 reps)when the right DB went too far over at the top and I tried to save it and felt and sure I heard as well this almight rip!!......just had to drop the DB and the pain for about 5 mins was fvckin excruciating, This is now a good hr and a half ago and it is still bloody sore. how long will this take to heal I wonder. I can pull on it and its not too bd but if I try to push its agony :cursing:


Sh*t mate, l may be wrong here but does it not turn black almost immediatly if you tear a muscle ?

Shifting some decent wieght there matey, no wonder it fu*king hurt !


----------



## Milky

So....

I am 12 weeks of my holiday so really going to try and reign in my diet now and lean up somewhat...

Depending on Daves experience l may even try DNP the two weeks before..


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> So....
> 
> I am 12 weeks of my holiday so really going to try and reign in my diet now and lean up somewhat...
> 
> Depending on Daves experience l may even try DNP the two weeks before..


I'd do it about 3 weeks before, because if you run it two weeks you will look flat and watery when you away. If you give it another week of coming off it, you should look better mate as you will drop the water and your muscles should look full again.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> So....
> 
> I am 12 weeks of my holiday so really going to try and reign in my diet now and lean up somewhat...
> 
> Depending on Daves experience l may even try DNP the two weeks before..


I am thinking the exact same mate, 2-3 weeks before i go away, happy days


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Popping in to say hello, got two months of catching up to do. @Replicator------- get your own thread :whistling:


----------



## Another Excuse

Milky said:


> Well up at 6 am in work, take all my chains and straps off ready to unload machine, wait for sh*tbrick to turn up to help me, and wait, and wait and wait, and now l am home and they can get fu*ked !
> 
> Gym later for me now, cant wait !


Read this and could help envisage you as basically the hulk and they (the managers/boss) take all your chains/ straps of you and point and say work... Unload machine hulk!


----------



## Milky

Just read a cracking post by Dave in his journal re the DNP...

Long way off yet so l can wait.

Up and eating, 3 x Weetabix, 4 x Scrambled eggs, glass of OJ, Rocket fuel coffee and a banana..

Legs then, will have to punish them, not trained them for a fortnight..


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Sh*t mate, l may be wrong here but does it not turn black almost immediatly if you tear a muscle ?
> 
> Shifting some decent wieght there matey, no wonder it fu*king hurt !


I ended up going to A&E last night at 6pm ...........got seen at 9:10, had to wait dut to emergency's coming in , I was right with what I said I did but my main worry is the tendon and Dr said I will definately need to come back for a scan to check if tendon is torn out because of the pain and swelling that has come right over my elbow. dr said she would phone me today to let me know when to go to the clinic at the hospital to get ascan to check this out. and yea its a nice colour.

hope your diet work out milky.


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> I ended up going to A&E last night at 6pm ...........got seen at 9:10, had to wait dut to emergency's coming in , I was right with what I said I did but my main worry is the tendon and Dr said I will definately need to come back for a scan to check if tendon is torn out because of the pain and swelling that has come right over my elbow. dr said she would phone me today to let me know when to go to the clinic at the hospital to get ascan to check this out. and yea its a nice colour.
> 
> hope your diet work out milky.


Thats sh*y mate, hope it doesnt lay you up too long !!


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Thats sh*y mate, hope it doesnt lay you up too long !!


I will still train but only stuff that doesnt include my right tricep..............................cant keep us older guys down :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

LOL , Milky !!!! just noticed how your stance in your avatar looks like the front view of mine


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> LOL , Milky !!!! just noticed how your stance in your avatar looks like the front view of mine


I wish mate !!


----------



## gummyp

Milky,

Did you post what your diet consists of till you go on holidays?


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> Milky,
> 
> Did you post what your diet consists of till you go on holidays?


No mate.

TBH my diet is nothing soectacular, l try to eat carbs and protein every meal apart from when l am trying to lean up a bit then my post workout meal which has no carbs.

I dont get too scientific about it, just tweak bits that l know work.


----------



## Milky

I am thinking of maybe adding more shakes to my intake as they are easier to neck thro the day and less hassle than eating..

My worry is the effect on my guts...


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> No mate.
> 
> TBH my diet is nothing soectacular, l try to eat carbs and protein every meal apart from when l am trying to lean up a bit then my post workout meal which has no carbs.
> 
> I dont get too scientific about it, just tweak bits that l know work.


So the typical bb meals of chicken/rice/evoo?


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> So the typical bb meals of chicken/rice/evoo?


Yeah that kind of stuff mate, all plain boring stuff


----------



## Another Excuse

Being worried about your guts is it brand dependent do you think at all? As in say you got from bbw or my protein although there powder may come from the same source the flavouring or whatever process might be different and change it or is it more type dependent e.g. Whey or pea?


----------



## Milky

ad53ggz said:


> Being worried about your guts is it brand dependent do you think at all? As in say you got from bbw or my protein although there powder may come from the same source the flavouring or whatever process might be different and change it or is it more type dependent e.g. Whey or pea?


No mateits dependant on me, l have some kind of IBS l think.


----------



## Another Excuse

Ah so could be fine one minute and not the next. Not good mate


----------



## Milky

ad53ggz said:


> Ah so could be fine one minute and not the next. Not good mate


Bang on the money mate yeah...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Replicator said:


> I will still train but only stuff that doesnt include my right tricep..............................cant keep us older guys down :thumbup1:


Just make sure you don't aggravate it otherwise it will end up being a injury that will last all year round. Ice it up take some Iburofen and rest.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Bang on the money mate yeah...


Unfortunately for you its trail and error, somethings will be ok and others not. All in all not good as said.


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> No mateits dependant on me, l have some kind of IBS l think.


Adult nappy then milky :thumbup1:

Though probably be best to go for a premium brand that puts digestive enzymes in it. I have IBS and find too many bulk supplier shakes in a day can give me gastro while stuff like ON and Kinetica don't.


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> Adult nappy then milky :thumbup1:
> 
> Though probably be best to go for a premium brand that puts digestive enzymes in it. I have IBS and find too many bulk supplier shakes in a day can give me gastro while stuff like ON and Kinetica don't.


I have some Vyomax stuff that seems pretty kind to me TBH..


----------



## Milky

Have to confess l didnt get to gym, wife wanted some quality time with me and she comes first sometimes..


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> Have to confess l didnt get to gym, wife wanted some quality time with me and she comes first sometimes..


Cardio then recovery :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Have to confess l didnt get to gym, wife wanted some quality time with me and she comes first sometimes..


yea , there are times when we have to remember to show the loved ones how impotant they are too us .

here's a photo of my arm 24 hrs after injury


----------



## Guest

Christ that look painful m8


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Replicator said:


> yea , there are times when we have to remember to show the loved ones how impotant they are too us .
> 
> here's a photo of my arm 24 hrs after injury


Oh dear.


----------



## Milky

Rep that looks nasty as mate...


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> yea , there are times when we have to remember to show the loved ones how impotant they are too us .
> 
> here's a photo of my arm 24 hrs after injury


ooooow shat noooo! nasty as they come


----------



## Milky

Well that was a fu*king beast of a chest session !

Managed to DB press 52.5's for 8 0r 10... l passed out at some pint l think...

New PB for me that on Db's...

:thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse

Huge weights getting lifted now, congrats mate!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Well that was a fu*king beast of a chest session !
> 
> Managed to DB press 52.5's for 8 0r 10... l passed out at some pint l think...
> 
> New PB for me that on Db's...
> 
> :thumb:


Weldone that man, only ever managed 45's on my own.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

My gym only go up to 50kg


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> My gym only go up to 50kg


We go up too about 90 l think mate..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> We go up too about 90 l think mate..


A serious gym then,...


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> A serious gym then,...


Oh fu*k yeah......

You not seen the web site mate, bodymatters at heywood, top place..


----------



## Replicator

listen t you guys lifitng all them big weights LOL while all I managed today was a cup of tea with my right arm ..man this sucks like.. Hospital phoned last night to tell me a letter is winging it way with an appoinment to get a scan to see if there is any tendon damage.......

Oh well it could have been worse ..I could of broken it ...gotta look on the bright side eh


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> listen t you guys lifitng all them big weights LOL while all I managed today was a cup of tea with my right arm ..man this sucks like.. Hospital phoned last night to tell me a letter is winging it way with an appoinment to get a scan to see if there is any tendon damage.......
> 
> Oh well it could have been worse ..I could of broken it ...gotta look on the bright side eh


Thing is mate l am still embarressed about how little l lift !


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Just checked out the website, very nice, we have a couple of hardcore gyms down my way.

Rep, you carry on lifting those tea's, will help you out loads in the long run.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Thing is mate l am still embarressed about how little l lift !


Fvck off!!! :nono:


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Fvck off!!! :nono:


I swear mate, l read some of the benches on here and think " fu*k me, if only "..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> I swear mate, l read some of the benches on here and think " fu*k me, if only "..


George, 52.5 is not small weight, some people will never achieve that. I am one that still hasn't.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Thing is mate l am still embarressed about how little l lift !


WHAT!! 52kg are some weight ..com on ..thats awesome m8 .... Im fair proud am on 42kg.......but not again for about 3 months I reckon as I will have to build up again sloooooooowly


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> George, 52.5 is not small weight, some people will never achieve that. I am one that still hasn't.


Yeah fair enough mate, suppose we always feel others are better..


----------



## tprice

dont matter how much you lift, its how much you grow and how good you look my dear friend!

cheer up x x x


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> dont matter how much you lift, its how much you grow and how good you look my dear friend!
> 
> cheer up x x x


Really am happy with every aspect of my life mate, training especially...


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> Just checked out the website, very nice, we have a couple of hardcore gyms down my way.
> 
> Rep, you carry on lifting those tea's, will help you out loads in the long run.


Yea , I know LS its gonna be slow progress but I will get there ...............nothing holds back a Granddad LOL


----------



## tprice

good man i like that attitude!

i was gonna get big dave to beat your ass!!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Yeah fair enough mate, suppose we always feel others are better..


Mind you, i know where your coming from, my comment was a bit hypocritical, i for one think what i lift is small weight, but then i hardly see people lifting it in my gym. Then i think that i am small but until i walk passed people flexing in the mirrors and i'm bigger; but in the grande scheme of things i know that i am small compared to others that train there.

I suppose if i was honest with myself i would say i am a little above average, still in a percentage that a lot of people will never achieve.

So i revoke my last statement, :thumb:

(listen to me getting all Pulp Fiction, :lol: )


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Replicator said:


> Yea , I know LS its gonna be slow progress but I will get there ...............nothing holds back a Granddad LOL


Too right, i'm a grandad too and i'm only 37, :lol:


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> good man i like that attitude!
> 
> i was gonna get big dave to beat your ass!!!


He needs to beat my lifts first...

:whistling:

Nah in all seriuosness he's been a massive help in all ways..

We had a little entourage come the end of our workout...... they couldnt believe what we were shifting... :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> He needs to beat my lifts first...
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> Nah in all seriuosness he's been a massive help in all ways..
> 
> We had a little entourage come the end of our workout...... they couldnt believe what we were shifting... :lol:


Don't that just make you feel good.


----------



## biglbs

I read and liked your post about the pressing only to find down here that you think it light!

It was'nt 1 rep either mate,bloody good on you!

Note to self;never do chest with the milkman!


----------



## tprice

i love to train with milky, i would want him to beat the fcuk outta me lol

mans a tank, and daves just a fookin machine too!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice work on the pb milky. Those are my next target for chest press. Might be a week or two away but I'll have em soon!


----------



## Milky

Well it looks like today l become a grandad.


----------



## Another Excuse

Congratulations ( you old git  )


----------



## Ginger Ben

Congratulations to you and your daughter!


----------



## Tommy10

Today ?? Yeay !!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Congrats mate

:beer:


----------



## Milky

Well looking like baby knows the score already...nearly here l reckon so wont affect gym later....little diamond.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well looking like baby knows the score already...nearly here l reckon so wont affect gym later....little diamond.


lmao :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Congratulations pal!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Well it looks like today l become a grandad.


Welcome to the grandad club. Hope everyone is healthy and fine. Boy or Girl.


----------



## usernameneeded

congrats mate

i was only thinking this last day or 2 she must be nearly due

hope all are fine


----------



## flinty90

As i said in text bro. congrats mate you must be over the moon mate.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Well it looks like today l become a grandad.


Grandpa Milky - sounds like something from a 1950s saturday morning kids programme - you remember them dont ya mate! 

Congratulations mate. Brilliant News.


----------



## Milky

Back done, decent ish workout, poor Dave was rough as a bear and weak as a kitten for some reason.

Slight twinge in my right bicep hence why l didnt go to mad.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

NEw a vvi looks good mate, what was the weight>?


----------



## Guest

Congratulations mate glad all is well


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai:2931368 said:


> NEw a vvi looks good mate, what was the weight>?


8lbs mate.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Well it looks like today l become a grandad.


Congrats and welcome to the GD club


----------



## biglbs

HiP hip HOOOOORAY! Popps! :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> 8lbs mate.


Jesus fvcking christ thats a big baby. Step Daughter had twins on the 23rd, both weighed 3lb 10oz.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai:2931524 said:


> Jesus fvcking christ thats a big baby. Step Daughter had twins on the 23rd, both weighed 3lb 10oz.


Christ they are tiny mate...hope all is well with them.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Christ they are tiny mate...hope all is well with them.


Few little hick-ups, not keeping food down and having to be on monitors for a while, but things are on the up. Boy and girl too.


----------



## onthebuild

congratulations mate, now you get a reason to play with all the kids toys again!


----------



## Milky

Feeling the chest this morning..back is a bit tight too.

Shoulders tonight....cant wait.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai:2931680 said:


> Few little hick-ups, not keeping food down and having to be on monitors for a while, but things are on the up. Boy and girl too.


So glad to hear that mate.. I love kids.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Feeling the chest this morning..back is a bit tight too.
> 
> Shoulders tonight....cant wait.


Congrats on the new arrival mate.

I love smashing shoulders aswell, have a good'n


----------



## TheThomo25

Milky, just watched this & for some reason I thought of you! lol

congrats on the new family member mate, lovely little baby.


----------



## mikemull

Congrats mate!!


----------



## Milky

No gym, right wrist is killing me, really dont fanct throwing 45's above my head thinking the wrist mite go anytime.

Right bicep is still twinging as well, along with the tendon so god knows what going on there...

Test jab tonight..


----------



## Milky

Wrist still not rite for some reason.

Legs tonight so it wint affect tonights training.


----------



## Milky

Also chest and back are killing me and l love it.


----------



## Milky

Just got in from work, killer of a day but £150 in fiddle made it worth while


----------



## Replicator

Keep an eye on the wrist milky ...dont want you in a stookie too as for my tricep.

the news is Im booked in for surgery this saturday morning ...ive snapped two of the tendons and will be in a stookie for six weeks and doc say a total and full recovery will take about 9 months and no weights for 4 months then little by litte


----------



## Milky

Sh*t me Rep thats not good mate.

Both wrists seem sore when pressure is put on them. Dont know if this is a side effect of the GH.


----------



## Another Excuse

Nice fiddle mate. I'm presuming you do but do you wear wrist supports when lifting? I have girly girly wrists and they would hurt but wearing the wrist supports for push exercise definitely helps.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Sh*t me Rep thats not good mate.
> 
> Both wrists seem sore when pressure is put on them. Dont know if this is a side effect of the GH.


Sorry to hear that Replicator.

Milk's you don't have carp-tunnel do you>?


----------



## Dai Jones

hey Milky because of your recommendation to use Hemo Rage Con I bought some and hit legs and shoulders last night and I would just like to say you *FCUKER*  and thank you I had a awesome session I had to crawl the stairs to get a shower and get to bed mind you but I was still buzzing so knocked one off with the mrs but still awake so 12 hours later no sleep at all got the shakes and I can't walk for sh1t  , cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Sh*t me Rep thats not good mate.
> 
> Both wrists seem sore when pressure is put on them. Dont know if this is a side effect of the GH.


I've heard you can get pins and needles type feelings in the backs of your hands from GH, not sure if what you're feeling is that manifesting itself in a different way? Could try wrist straps too? If you've seen some decent strength gains recently it might be that your wrists just haven't caught up yet as joints strengthen a lot slower than muscle.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Sorry to hear that Replicator.
> 
> Milk's you don't have carp-tunnel do you>?


Dont think so mate unless its come on quickly..



Ginger Ben said:


> I've heard you can get pins and needles type feelings in the backs of your hands from GH, not sure if what you're feeling is that manifesting itself in a different way? Could try wrist straps too? If you've seen some decent strength gains recently it might be that your wrists just haven't caught up yet as joints strengthen a lot slower than muscle.


This was when l put my weight on it mate climbing onto my truck TBH...

Been much better today, chest how ever is still sore, that must have been one hell of a workout on Monday !!


----------



## Replicator

take care there Grandpa .................huh! listen to me talking with my injury .

by the way Im still here. hospital phoned last night to cancel due to emergency's coming in , they only have one theatre on at the weekends you see. so will be phoning me later on today to update the position.


----------



## Milky

Well shot 10 iu's Slin pre work out and dropped a Red Bull..

Made a decision to train shoulders and traps and do legs tomorow...

Good workout all round 100 kg smith machine shoulder press for 8 so happy with that.. traps didnt get hit as hard as l would have liked tho..

Not the same without Dave kicking me up the **** TBH.. sad and pathetic as it sounds, the competition is a real motivator.


----------



## Milky

Legs tomorow, cause myself some pain l hope..

Also been thinking l need to add some forearme exercises in as well to improve the bracheius ( excuse the spelling..)


----------



## Si Train

Can't beat a good legs day! Did mine today and ended up feeling sick at the end, good times!

I'm wanting to improve my forearms and grip quite a bit, anything you recommend?

The only things ive tried is where you overhang your wrists over the knees and kind of do a 'wrist curl.' Is it worth just holding heavy weights for as long as possible?


----------



## Milky

Sim6 said:


> Can't beat a good legs day! Did mine today and ended up feeling sick at the end, good times!
> 
> I'm wanting to improve my forearms and grip quite a bit, anything you recommend?
> 
> The only things ive tried is where you overhang your wrists over the knees and kind of do a 'wrist curl.' Is it worth just holding heavy weights for as long as possible?


I am thinking wrist curls mate, l have also been told hammer curls and revers grip curls are good exercises..


----------



## Si Train

I'll give it a go and see how it works. High reps or weight?

Great journal by the way, very impressive lifts!


----------



## Milky

Sim6 said:


> I'll give it a go and see how it works. High reps or weight?
> 
> Great journal by the way, very impressive lifts!


Heavy as l can mate bit keeping strict form and cheers..


----------



## Mingster

I've got a wooden rolling pin with a hole drilled through it. Knot a 5ft length of rope through the hole and attach the other end of the rope to some plates. Hold your arms out and wind up the rope and plate till it's nearly to the rolling pin then lower it under control with a reverse action. Do a few reps with this and your forearms will be bursting. I had a 20ft version of this once that I used to dangle over the bannister in the stairwell lol....


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I've got a wooden rolling pin with a hole drilled through it. Knot a 5ft length of rope through the hole and attach the other end of the rope to some plates. Hold your arms out and wind up the rope and plate till it's nearly to the rolling pin then lower it under control with a reverse action. Do a few reps with this and your forearms will be bursting. I had a 20ft version of this once that I used to dangle over the bannister in the stairwell lol....


Ming your far too resourcefull mate , fu*king genious !!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Ming your far too resourcefull mate , fu*king genious !!


He watches handy manny mate! A year away for you too gamps!


----------



## Milky

Just about to have first part of brekky ready for hitting legs later..


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Just about to have first part of brekky ready for hitting legs later..


Have a good one mate :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

For the brachialis hammer curls and reverse curls are the way to go. Building up the brach will also make your biceps look bigger. Forearm curls target the muscles of the inner forearm and help you get the Popeye look.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> For the brachialis hammer curls and reverse curls are the way to go. Building up the brach will also make your biceps look bigger. Forearm curls target the muscles of the inner forearm and help you get the Popeye look.


Yeah they push out the bi's and tri's mate dont they and give your arm about an extra 10 % in size..

I usually do 2 supersets with a straight bar, first narrow grip then wide, and fu*k me do you know you have done them..


----------



## TELBOR

DiggyV said:


> get the Popeye look.


He already has this mate


----------



## eezy1

chest n a lil tri work for me at 11. bowl of shredded wheat n a cappucino for brekky :drool:


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> chest n a lil tri work for me at 11. bowl of shredded wheat n a cappucino for brekky :drool:


Bowl of Shreddies,

4 x Scrambled eggs

Glass of OJ

Cup of Rocket fuel coffee

Banana

10 iu's Slin

Can Red bull..


----------



## eezy1

Milky said:


> Bowl of Shreddies,
> 
> 4 x Scrambled eggs
> 
> Glass of OJ
> 
> Cup of Rocket fuel coffee
> 
> Banana
> 
> 10 iu's Slin
> 
> Can Red bull..


that`d fuel a jumbo :laugh:


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> that`d fuel a jumbo :laugh:


Need it for the leg session mate....


----------



## Another Excuse

Have a good one mate!


----------



## flinty90

smash them fcukin lollipop sticks bro X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> smash them fcukin lollipop sticks bro X


I intend too mate, 11 weeks till the hols !!


----------



## Milky

Warmed up on the stepper, 8 mins..

Started to do leg extentions..

Sets 1 to 3 fine, started set 4 and fu*k me there was an almighty pain between my right quad and my knee.. l literally dived off the machine...

I carried on with hacks, seated leg press as the incline machine was taken and revers leg curls best l could but very aware of this pain in the background.

As l left the gym l became even more aware of it going down the stairs.

Going to try some Volterol cream on it see where we go from here..


----------



## flinty90

that dont sound good bro, hope your not pushing too hard X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> that dont sound good bro, hope your not pushing too hard X


I screamed mate, like someone had stuck a knife in there !!


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> I screamed mate, like someone had stuck a knife in there !!


From the location you described mate it suonds like a tendon. Hopefully you've just pulled it.


----------



## Mowgli

Ice your knee mate.. Best thing you can do for inflammation.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

expletive said:


> From the location you described mate it suonds like a tendon. Hopefully you've just pulled it.


+1 on the tendon, id give your legs a rest until that pain has completly gone mate, or it will just last and last


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> From the location you described mate it suonds like a tendon. Hopefully you've just pulled it.


Cant way it up at all, l actually warmed up for once as well !!


----------



## Milky

Mowgli said:


> Ice your knee mate.. Best thing you can do for inflammation.


Its not the knee mate, its above slightly...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'd take tablets before voltarol mate. A physio told me they're much more effective.


----------



## Another Excuse

not good mate hope its nothing major, and just a twinge


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Warmed up on the stepper, 8 mins..
> 
> Started to do leg extentions..
> 
> Sets 1 to 3 fine, started set 4 and fu*k me there was an almighty pain between my right quad and my knee.. l literally dived off the machine...
> 
> I carried on with hacks, seated leg press as the incline machine was taken and revers leg curls best l could but very aware of this pain in the background.
> 
> As l left the gym l became even more aware of it going down the stairs.
> 
> Going to try some Volterol cream on it see where we go from here..


Is the pain 1" above knee or 3"ish?is it on inner or outer quad?Does it hurt on extendin and contracting?Less so at rest?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Is the pain 1" above knee or 3"ish?is it on inner or outer quad?Does it hurt on extendin and contracting?Less so at rest?


About 3 inches on outer quad mate, more so when tensed up...not at all when resting..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> About 3 inches on outer quad mate, more so when tensed up...not at all when resting..


More a less as said then,will be insert/tie in point,ice 5 times a day for three days is ideal,but how can you?

Then after 1 week add heat 4/5 times per day to help blood flow to area.

Must not be trained for 2 weeks then 1 week high reps 20% of usual/1 week at 30%/1 at 50%and do not push it,that with the combination of aas.etc you are on and if i am correct this is the minimul state of play,sorry to say!

Massage the area 1 week after injury then start heating,hope it helps mate

Remember the tendon blood flow is poor hence high rep recovery!:sad:

This should avoid the injury becoming chronic


----------



## Replicator

Hope quad gets better soon Milky, sounds like a tear

and by the way good news ,

well to start with I got a call to cancel me yesterday tilll this morning and when the Surgeon came to see me before the op he examined me and had me perform some exercises, and deduced that the tendons were only partial torn and not broken all together because even if a bit painful I would not have been able to perform these if they were broken all together and sent me home and to attend his clinic in 2 weeks or so for a reassesment.

Wooohoooo should be back to normal in couple o months now I suppose.


----------



## Milky

Well no gym tonight..

2 reasons..

Screwy cant make it and dont want to mess up our little routine so would rather wait a night to keep thr pattern

Daughter is here with baby so spending time with my new grandaughter..

Aware of legs today as well, pain in right quad not as prevelant thankfully..


----------



## Guest

Tell that lazy, good for nothing, bone idle, scotch **** to get to the gym. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Tell that lazy, good for nothing, bone idle, scotch **** to get to the gym. :thumb:


Think its work related mate, but he said he's good for the rest of the week.


----------



## Guest

Hows the little un m8?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Hows the little un m8?


She sat on grandads chest mate, occasionally sticking the head on me !


----------



## Screwy

This scotch **** is raring for it tonight. Bring it on.


----------



## Another Excuse

Well hope you get good session tonight if you manage to get there, how's the wrists?


----------



## Milky

ad53ggz:2949246 said:


> Well hope you get good session tonight if you manage to get there, how's the wrists?


Wrists are good mate, leg isnt twinging this morning either.

Cant wait for tonight mate...feeling good about it.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Tell that lazy, good for nothing, bone idle, scotch **** to get to the gym. :thumb:


hey!!!! Im scots too (not scotch)and less o the lazy :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I think your all lazy. :tt2:


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> I think your all lazy. :tt2:


Only when were sleepin


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Replicator said:


> Only when were sleepin :double *v**:


You Scotts sleep more than your awake, your always p1ssed.. :double ****:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

hahahaha, can't add a smiley co's it has the word fvck in it, :lol:


----------



## Screwy

Replicator said:


> hey!!!! Im scots too (not scotch)and less o the lazy :lol:


i'm not even scottish haha.. my mum is though.


----------



## Guest

Screwy said:


> i'm not even scottish haha.. my mum is though.


Shut it Rab! Get to the gym hahaha


----------



## Milky

Gym at 6.30 peeps...

Bring on the chest...


----------



## Screwy

eh eh mary hen mary hen, away to yer bed ya wee b1tch... i'm up after yer to give ye a bit of the boabie


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Gym at 6.30 peeps...
> 
> Bring on the chest...


Smash the fvcking cnut out of it sunshine.


----------



## DiggyV




----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> I screamed mate, like someone had stuck a knife in there !!


Did it feel hot as well? I've had this also doing legs!


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> You Scotts sleep more than your awake, your always p1ssed.. :double ****:


not Me L.S been sober for 15 years past 9th of OCT



LunaticSamurai said:


> hahahaha, can't add a smiley co's it has the word fvck in it, :lol:


yea I tried that one on you earlier but i had the brains to change it :yawn: :lol:


----------



## Milky

mikemull said:


> Did it feel hot as well? I've had this also doing legs!


Only briefly mate..


----------



## Milky

Trained chest with screwy, good session, sweating like a pig and shifted some decent ish weights...

DB inlcline bench only managed the 50's so bit gutted about that but wasnt feeling as strong today..

Full stack on the flye machine

120 kgs on flat bench...


----------



## biglbs

Nice going though buddy x


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Nice going though buddy x


Really enjoyed it mate and if need be will train chest again this week with Dave, loving the gym ATM....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Trained chest with screwy, good session, sweating like a pig and shifted some decent ish weights...
> 
> DB inlcline bench only managed the 50's so bit gutted about that but wasnt feeling as strong today..
> 
> Full stack on the flye machine
> 
> 120 kgs on flat bench...


Sounds good milky! You pleased with your current cycle still?


----------



## Screwy

aye belting session.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good milky! You pleased with your current cycle still?


You know what mate if l am really honest l dont know WTF is working and what isnt any more...

Is it the test or the slin making me bigger, is it the GH making me more into my training and have less niggles, is it the Arimidex helping me lose water or the large doses of Vit C ?

Fu*k knows whats working and what isnt it, but l aint stopping !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Really enjoyed it mate and if need be will train chest again this week with Dave, loving the gym ATM....


It shows,life is good and nice to see it,i think i speak for many saying that buddy!

:thumb:


----------



## paul81

ordered myself some of that ****/hemo rage, see how it goes up against warrior rage...

does one scoop do the job then Milky?


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> ordered myself some of that ****/hemo rage, see how it goes up against warrior rage...
> 
> does one scoop do the job then Milky?


Please tell me you ordered the concentrate mate...


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Please tell me you ordered the concentrate mate...


hmm... ordered the one from BB warehouse... better check now, lol (albeit too late anyway :lol: )


----------



## paul81

ULTRA concentrate.... lol


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> hmm... ordered the one from BB warehouse... better check now, lol (albeit too late anyway :lol: )


I believe the normal stuff is crap mate...


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> ULTRA concentrate.... lol


Mate fu*king ROCKET FUEL !!

It tells you under no circumstances do more than one scoop a day..


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Mate fu*king ROCKET FUEL !!
> 
> It tells you under no circumstances do more than one scoop a day..


has it been messing with your sleep then? :lol:

i'm not a great sleeper anyway so i'll probably just be the same as usual :sad:


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> has it been messing with your sleep then? :lol:
> 
> i'm not a great sleeper anyway so i'll probably just be the same as usual :sad:


Depends what time you take it mate.

It did give me incredible gas tho..


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Depends what time you take it mate.
> 
> It did give me incredible gas tho..


probably be taking it around 4/half 4, usually get to the gym for half 5. normally jump in the sack for half 10/11


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> probably be taking it around 4/half 4, usually get to the gym for half 5. normally jump in the sack for half 10/11


You should be ok mate, l am a sh*t sleeper myself..


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> You should be ok mate, l am a sh*t sleeper myself..


remember you mentioning, you tried that melatonin didnt you? did it do anything for you?


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> remember you mentioning, you tried that melatonin didnt you? did it do anything for you?


Yeah again good stuff IMO, 3 x 3mg caps and gives me a decent night.

Re the Hemo DONT take it every session mate, take it when your feeling good and well up for it or when your training a weak body part.

Taking every day will fu*k you right up l reckon !


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Yeah again good stuff IMO, 3 x 3mg caps and gives me a decent night.
> 
> Re the Hemo DONT take it every session mate, take it when your feeling good and well up for it or when your training a weak body part.
> 
> *Taking every day will fu*k you right up l reckon *!


sounds like good stuff!! :laugh:


----------



## expletive

Fcuk that i couldn't do a stim like that, a cup of coffee is good enough for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> You know what mate if l am really honest l dont know WTF is working and what isnt any more...
> 
> Is it the test or the slin making me bigger, is it the GH making me more into my training and have less niggles, is it the Arimidex helping me lose water or the large doses of Vit C ?
> 
> Fu*k knows whats working and what isnt it, but l aint stopping !


Lol fuk it then just crack on and enjoy the ride!

I'm interested in the gh. Need to read up more but looks easy and effective. Obviously the third E too, expensive!

I've upped my adex dose to 0.5 Ed and 3000mg vit c a day since upping the test as feel I look a bit watery especially round the middle!


----------



## Screwy

Chest is in bits this morning.


----------



## Milky

Screwy:2952234 said:


> Chest is in bits this morning.


Same as mate.


----------



## Milky

Feeling pretty good today.

Back chest shoulders and traps all feeling tight and " big ".

Ate very few carbs yesterday and not feeling half as bloated either.


----------



## expletive

Glad your having a big day mate. You can't beat them


----------



## Milky

Just got in, no gym as l have an " interview " in half an hour..

May come back with my jead battered !


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Just got in, no gym as l have an " interview " in half an hour..
> 
> May come back with my jead battered !


Eh?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Eh?


Not sure if l want another job mate, quite like my own..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Not sure if l want another job mate, quite like my own..


Oh right, didn't know you was going for another one?

Just read your post about the melatonin, had to come off mine and go back on sleeping tablets, i couldn't cope with the mental dreams. Do you get this?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Oh right, didn't know you was going for another one?
> 
> Just read your post about the melatonin, had to come off mine and go back on sleeping tablets, i couldn't cope with the mental dreams. Do you get this?


Mate l have some messed up dreams with or without them !


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Mate l have some messed up dreams with or without them !


I just can't bare it mate, been dragging up all sorts of shot since taking them and they are way too real for my liking. Dream have always been really realistic since i was a kid, (very good imagination) but this takes it to a whole new level.


----------



## Mingster

Melatonin certainly helps on the dreaming front. You want to try stacking it with statins lol. Takes it to a whole new level....


----------



## paul81

hemo rage has touched down, just in time for shoulders tomorrow  should be interesting :laugh:


----------



## usernameneeded

so hows it going grandad 

training looks to be going really good and going for it every session

whats the wrist and leg looking like ?? u still having problems with them or they sorted themselves out again ??


----------



## Milky

usernameneeded said:


> so hows it going grandad
> 
> training looks to be going really good and going for it every session
> 
> whats the wrist and leg looking like ?? u still having problems with them or they sorted themselves out again ??


Its weird mate, agony one day, gone two days later !!


----------



## usernameneeded

Milky said:


> Its weird mate, agony one day, gone two days later !!


have u been using straps??


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Its weird mate, agony one day, gone two days later !!


is it a sharp stabbing pain right down the middle of the wrist, that gets worse when you grip?


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:2954792 said:


> is it a sharp stabbing pain right down the middle of the wrist, that gets worse when you grip?


Yes mate.


----------



## Milky

Home, about to shoot 10 iu's Slin, can of red bull and hit back very hard...


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Home, about to shoot 10 iu's Slin, can of red bull and hit back very hard...


Good man - go tear it up. :thumb:

You still OK with the Slin?


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Good man - go tear it up. :thumb:
> 
> You still OK with the Slin?


Had a couple of " incidents " mate bit both self inflicted TBH..


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Had a couple of " incidents " mate bit both self inflicted TBH..


you know it, but tread careful with that stuff, its dangerous and unforgiving if overdone.

A little bit hypocritical coming from me I know - chugging down the DNP - dangerous and unforgiving if overdone :lol:


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> you know it, but tread careful with that stuff, its dangerous and unforgiving if overdone.
> 
> A little bit hypocritical coming from me I know - chugging down the DNP - dangerous and unforgiving if overdone :lol:


Thats my next little " venture " mate, along with a fish only diet 3 weeks before l go away, courtesy of Phil Heath..


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Thats my next little " venture " mate, along with a fish only diet 3 weeks before l go away, courtesy of Phil Heath..


I am 4 days from finishing, I will then be doing a guide - like I have for others - which should distill most of the info on here in one place, along with my personal experience and recommendations - should be done in about a week I reckon


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> I am 4 days from finishing, I will then be doing a guide - like I have for others - which should distill most of the info on here in one place, along with my personal experience and recommendations - should be done in about a week I reckon


I shall read with interest mate, Dave has been pretty good with his take on things as well .


----------



## TELBOR

DiggyV said:


> I am 4 days from finishing, I will then be doing a guide - like I have for others - which should distill most of the info on here in one place, along with my personal experience and recommendations - should be done in about a week I reckon


Nice one Diggy!

I shall read up and rep accordingly


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I shall read with interest mate, Dave has been pretty good with his take on things as well .


I have been watching Dave's progress, as well as running my own daily log. This will be about trying to distill it all into one easy to read review, like the ECA, Yohimbine etc ones I have done.


----------



## Replicator

hey Milky

time to rename this thread I reckon, to.............

Milky and mates Encyclopedia of Knowledge :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Well just trained back..

Fu*king good session..

Seated rows 200 kgs,

Bent over T bar rows 120 kg's

Happy chap... God knows why but l am strong upper back but sj*te on Deads..


----------



## Milky

The back is very tight this morning.


----------



## Milky

Bastard job..!

Fu*king hate being on hire.


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> Bastard job..!
> 
> Fu*king hate being on hire.


I didn't know you took up escorting milky


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> I didn't know you took up escorting milky


Mate it would be easier if l had !!

Just got in 10 mins ago :cursing:


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Mate it would be easier if l had !!
> 
> Just got in 10 mins ago :cursing:


Are you working this weekend mate?


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Are you working this weekend mate?


Yep tomorow mate, Sheffield !!!


----------



## expletive

Thats crap mate, all day?


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Thats crap mate, all day?


I fu*king hope not mate, l need to train !!


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> I fu*king hope not mate, l need to train !!


Will the other job give you better training opportunity mate? Or much the same?


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Will the other job give you better training opportunity mate? Or much the same?


Much of a much TBH Ming, very similar job.

Would you believe done hardly fu*k all all day but its dragged out..


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Much of a much TBH Ming, very similar job.
> 
> Would you believe done hardly fu*k all all day but its dragged out..


Bet you would have preferred to have been busy


----------



## Mingster

Always the same, mate. When I worked on the sites I'd do bog all for hours then 20 metres of readymix would show up 20 minutes before we were due to go home lol....


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Bet you would have preferred to have been busy


It was a machine hire job, same as tomorow unfortunatly...some company hires the machine and driver and were basically at there whim..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> It was a machine hire job, same as tomorow unfortunatly...some company hires the machine and driver and were basically at there whim..


Take some weights in the van bro!


----------



## biglbs

You still breathin like a pawn star?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> You still breathin like a pawn star?


Yeah but it s only when l am relaxed mate, its not when l graft or become active, l just notice it when l am sat doing nothing


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Yeah but it s only when l am relaxed mate, its not when l graft or become active, l just notice it when l am sat doing nothing


It's because your're growling with anticipation for next training session then dude!


----------



## Milky

Just got in not ling since and gym closed, shoulders and traps tomorow, no moaning, not letting it mess up my karma or my momentum..


----------



## flinty90

Hi Milk man hope all is well brother...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Hi Milk man hope all is well brother...


All is well my friend, hading down your way as soon as fu*king possible mate..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> All is well my friend, hading down your way as soon as fu*king possible mate..


bout fcukin time bro, i want this shoulder session from you mate !!!


----------



## Milky

So far its been...

Bowl of Shreddies

4 x Scrambled eggs, with a few beans and a couple of sausages ( it is Sunday )

Glass of OJ

Cup of Rocketfuel coffee

Post training will do 10 iu's Slin and can of red bull..

May do a mega one today, shoulders, traps and arms...

Will see if the wife is ok with it.


----------



## Mingster

Glad to see the sausages in there:thumbup1: Essential on Sundays....


----------



## expletive

I just made the missus a Mothersday fry up.

Chestnut mushrooms

Tendersweet bacon

2 types of pork sausage, one with caramelised onions

eggs

beans

toast

Had to have some my self, as Ming said, essential, and its the law


----------



## Milky

My Mrs fed her step grandaughter and had her fall asleep on her chest, no card or present will top that mate.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Im struggling to get the cals in appetite aint great, any tips fella's? Want to be eating as much as i can obv whilst on gear


----------



## Milky

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im struggling to get the cals in appetite aint great, any tips fella's? Want to be eating as much as i can obv whilst on gear


I struggle with this myself mate TBH..


----------



## Milky

Just done shoulders and traps and threw a few arms in...

Cracking shoulder workout, feeling pretty good right now. traps are killing me, hammered them royally...

Roll on tomorow !


----------



## Milky

Today l tried the Asda Talapia, it was ok and l can stomach it on a regular basis.

Weather seems to be picking up so bike may come out of retirement.

Really need to start on my tan as well, looking as white as Breda ATM


----------



## Milky

Just shot Test and Sus, had my last 2 Vit C and some horizontla aerobics...

Tea was Mince and peas, will have either scrambled eggs or a shake later.


----------



## biglbs

What bike you got dude?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> What bike you got dude?


Specialized Enduro mate, top bike too.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Specialized Enduro mate, top bike too.


poor saddle


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> poor saddle


Put a different one on mate and different forks,


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Specialized Enduro mate, top bike too.


Which one dude?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Which one dude?


Fu*k knows mate, alloy frame, discs all round and air suspension..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Put a different one on mate and different forks,


no, mate, I was sympathising with the saddle. As in 'aww, poor saddle'. I'll get me coat.


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> no, mate, I was sympathising with the saddle. As in 'aww, poor saddle'. I'll get me coat.


Hey its poor ar*e mate for first few weeks...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Hey its poor ar*e mate for first few weeks...


I know it. Recently bought myself a boardman. Felt like I'd been buggered.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

That's to say I felt like what I can imagine it feels like to be buggered.


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> That's to say I felt like what I can imagine it feels like to be buggered.


Even the padded shorts dont stop it mate !


----------



## Milky

Traps look huge this morning.

Shoulders and back are tight as hell as well...turning like l have whiplash.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Traps look huge this morning.
> 
> Shoulders and back are tight as hell as well...turning like l have whiplash.


Good news milky. Sounds like slin has really kicked in and is really filling your muscles out.


----------



## Screwy

milky my phones has fucxed it and i cant text or ring out... or basically use it as a phone. just got back in now, had a pc job to do after work so had to swerve gym tonight. tomoz though deffo? 6:30?


----------



## Milky

Home, not sure about gym, pretty shot and not got the energy to put a shift in.


----------



## Milky

Screwy said:


> milky my phones has fucxed it and i cant text or ring out... or basically use it as a phone. just got back in now, had a pc job to do after work so had to swerve gym tonight. tomoz though deffo? 6:30?


No problem mate, just posted the same thing mate..

Buy a new phone you tight git !


----------



## Screwy

its gettin sent back haha, splashed water on it earlier and its gone pete tong. god bless insurance


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Home, not sure about gym, pretty shot and not got the energy to put a shift in.


How is your leg now mate?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> How is your leg now mate?


Bob on mate, will let you know next time l train legs tho !!


----------



## Milky

Up for it tonight, not sure what were training yet..

10 iu's Slin, Red Bull and hit it hard as l fu*king can !!


----------



## Milky

Well hit chest with Dave....

Not as hard as previous but hard enought to be in fu*king agony !

Oh and Dave spends to much time watching the road when driving, the blind git !!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well hit chest with Dave....
> 
> Not as hard as previous but hard enought to be in fu*king agony !
> 
> Oh and Dave spends to much time watching the road when driving, the blind git !!


Hope he did'nt mind you doing that!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Hope he did'nt mind you doing that!


HA ha have you seen the size of the fu*king lump mate ?

I couldnt even budge him !


----------



## Guest

Haha I was busy singing away to a bit of sting and eric clapton m8 :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Haha I was busy singing away to a bit of sting and eric clapton m8 :thumb:


I shoulod neg you for that !!

Mate we have been training, you should be pumped !!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> HA ha have you seen the size of the fu*king lump mate ?
> 
> I couldnt even budge him !


When Daves avi comes on my room goes dark,yes mate!:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Just realised i did not have your thread subbed!!!Another one i have found,i always use like/links or forum dahhhh!


----------



## alan_wilson

Awesome read, really give me some ideas!!


----------



## Milky

Feeling bloated and uncomfortable today, putting it down to the pasta last nite which l knew at the time wasnt a good idea.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Feeling bloated and uncomfortable today, putting it down to the pasta last nite which l knew at the time wasnt a good idea.


Should of had duck


----------



## Milky

No gym as l have some sh*t at home to contend with and going out at this moment in time wouldnt be a shrewd move TBH.

It wiil blow over by the morning hopefully.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> No gym as l have some sh*t at home to contend with and going out at this moment in time wouldnt be a shrewd move TBH.
> 
> It wiil blow over by the morning hopefully.


Good luck buddy


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Good luck buddy


My own fault mate so cant really react to it.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Feeling bloated and uncomfortable today, putting it down to the pasta last nite which l knew at the time wasnt a good idea.


Bet it tasted nice though.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> My own fault mate so cant really react to it.


At least your honest.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Bet it tasted nice though.


It always does mate.


----------



## Big_Idiot

Nice journal mate,

It's bound to be somewhere but there's too many pages to look!......But, what cycle you on now? Or do you stay on or what?

Just interested


----------



## Milky

Big_Idiot said:


> Nice journal mate,
> 
> It's bound to be somewhere but there's too many pages to look!......But, what cycle you on now? Or do you stay on or what?
> 
> Just interested


I am on..

GH :10 iu's EOD

Slin : 10 iu's pre workout only

Test 400 ; 1 ml E3D

Prop ; 1 ml E3D

Also doing half an Arimidex EOD for water bloat.

I will be honest mate l will run it as long as l see fit. Not particularly gear etiquette l know but thats how l do it.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> I am on..
> 
> GH :10 iu's EOD
> 
> Slin : 10 iu's pre workout only
> 
> Test 400 ; 1 ml E3D
> 
> Prop ; 1 ml E3D
> 
> Also doing half an Arimidex EOD for water bloat.
> 
> I will be honest mate l will run it as long as l see fit. Not particularly gear etiquette l know but thats how l do it.


Milky, why the prop mate?


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> Milky, why the prop mate?


Ewen suggested it mate so giving it a go...

I was doing Sus with the TEst but decided on a change.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Ewen suggested it mate so giving it a go...
> 
> I was doing Sus with the TEst but decided on a change.


It's all the same though mate it's all test, I like ur style with staying on, I will only be takin a break (cruising) mainly to save a bit of dosh and minimise jabbing, it gets a tad annoying at times lol


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> It's all the same though mate it's all test, I like ur style with staying on, I will only be takin a break (cruising) mainly to save a bit of dosh and minimise jabbing, it gets a tad annoying at times lol


Does prop not give you a bit more strenght tho mate ?

I never ever do one blend TBH


----------



## Fatstuff

Never used it tbh as I only like jabbing once a week but it's the same compound just how quickly it's released in your system, if you already got high levels in your blood then your just topping it up.


----------



## Milky

Looking in the mirror, seem to be leaning up, this may be down to the SibQ injections of the GH or it may be down to the water loss.

Chest feels " bigger " all round too so new workout Dave as me on is working.


----------



## Fatstuff

How u findin the gh mate?


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> How u findin the gh mate?


I would be lying if l said l knew mate.

With the cocktail l am taking l really dont know whats working and what isnt.

What l will say is l do feel " better " with less niggles etc and injuries.


----------



## DiggyV

Like fats says, the ester just determines how quickly it is released and also how quickly it is out of your system. Nothing more. It is all testosterone.

Scarb had a great one liner on a thread about this, but said the same - it's all just test.

I am still only pinning once a week, however there are now two injections once a week :lol:


----------



## Milky

Just about to pin 2 iu's MT2 so Mrs Milky may feel something stuck in her back thats not her mobile phone tonight !!


----------



## Milky

All is good in the world today.

Breakfast not been up to much last couple of days...that needs adressing.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> All is good in the world today.
> 
> Breakfast not been up to much last couple of days...that needs adressing.


Made you think though? :lol:


----------



## Milky

Home, 10 iu's Slin about to be taken with a red bull then its back time..


----------



## Milky

Trained back, not the best workout l have ever done, both of us with niggles which is a shame but we turned up, better than not l suppose.


----------



## Milky

About to have my Talapia fish and peas, thats it, hopefully the bloating will be gone by tomorow.


----------



## Milky

Well wife doesnt like the fish so result there more for me.

Going to do my jab tonight, Sus and test and a tanning, was " hard " all bloody night from it last night !


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Seems like your getting along nicely.. Anything happening on the scales? or don't you bother with them? Clothes getting tighter/smaller?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Seems like your getting along nicely.. Anything happening on the scales? or don't you bother with them? Clothes getting tighter/smaller?


Weighing in at 17 and half mate.

Definatly feeling " bigger " too.

Clothes are feeling better ate and mirror seems to be being kind ATM.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Weighing in at 17 and half mate.
> 
> Definatly feeling " bigger " too.
> 
> Clothes are feeling better ate and mirror seems to be being kind ATM.


Sh1t hot mate. Whats your target, (probably asked that before)


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Sh1t hot mate. Whats your target, (probably asked that before)


Lean and big, some definition and not look like a grandad !!


----------



## Guest

Aye youll look sound once you shave the quilt growing on your back off m8 hahaha


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Lean and big, some definition and not look like a grandad !!


Nothing wrong with being a grandad, even better when your a massive grandad.


----------



## liam0810

How you finding the insulin before training mate? You drinking some thing through training just in case you start feeling a little hypo?


----------



## biglbs

How tall are you milkman?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye youll look sound once you shave the quilt growing on your back off m8 hahaha


Mate l know give me chance !!!

:lol:


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> How you finding the insulin before training mate? You drinking some thing through training just in case you start feeling a little hypo?


I drop a can of Red bull mate and its all been good so far



biglbs said:


> How tall are you milkman?


5'10" mate.


----------



## biglbs

5'10" mate.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> 5'10" mate.


Like a big silverback realy mate!

You ever seen one of them shaved after an op?****in awsome!


----------



## Milky

Loving this video, the mans arms are to fu*king die for !


----------



## Milky

Did my GH this morning.

Very little sleep last nite.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Did my GH this morning.
> 
> Very little sleep last nite.


Very little sleep and you're OK, or very litle sleep and you feel like shit? I didn't sleep a lot last night - maybe 4 hours, but feel OK.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:2979955 said:


> Very little sleep and you're OK, or very litle sleep and you feel like shit? I didn't sleep a lot last night - maybe 4 hours, but feel OK.


Feel tired mate. Joy of having a newborn in the house and a very keen new grandmother.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Feel tired mate. Joy of having a newborn in the house and a very keen new grandmother.


Ahhhh.....

Get some earplugs mate! :lol: I am sure you have plenty at work.


----------



## biglbs

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Like outboard starting--joy!


----------



## Milky

Just got in, totally bolloxed TBH so no gym, tea, bath and early night, hoping Mrs Milky will " help " me get to sleep.

Work tomorow so not looking good so probably do legs Sunday and back to the old routine with Dave on Monday.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Just got in, totally bolloxed TBH so no gym, tea, bath and early night, hoping Mrs Milky will " help " me get to sleep.
> 
> Work tomorow so not looking good so probably do legs Sunday and back to the old routine with Dave on Monday.


Mrs Milky! repped!lol


----------



## Guest

Gym tomorrow m8 or you grafting again?

Ill be going about 10ish if your up for it. Arms day and done for the week, let us know m8


----------



## biglbs

Dave Post 3705 mate ,have a look x^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Guest

Aaah haaa. Cheers pal


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Aaah haaa. Cheers pal


No worries,baby/work/etc Come on milkman man up:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Simspin

this was is and always will be the windmill of my mind

yar yar yar old milky the king of uk-m

all hail to him all hail :clap: :thumb: :clap:


----------



## Milky

Bed at 8 last nite and feel much better for it.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Milky said:


> Bed at 8 last nite and feel much better for it.


I go to bed at 8 every night, fckin great IMO.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Bed at 8 last nite and feel much better for it.


Not long until the retirement home now mate, so good thinking in getting your body used to the early nights :lol:


----------



## Milky

Still at fu*king work..!!!!!


----------



## expletive

Not good mate not good


----------



## flinty90

Readyandwaiting said:


> I go to bed at 8 every night, fckin great IMO.


cool only 45 minutes then till you have fcuked off to bed !!!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Still at fu*king work..!!!!!


grabbing cnut X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> cool only 45 minutes then till you have fcuked off to bed !!!


That's not nice you know he has been missed!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> That's not nice you know he has been missed!


yeah unfortunately with a bullet !!! i hate the cnut !!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> grabbing cnut X


Mate l get paid a shift, no matter what time l finish.


----------



## Milky

Just got in and fu*k it its shephards pie for tea, l have hardly eaten all day TBH.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just got in and fu*k it its shephards pie for tea, l have hardly eaten all day TBH.


fcukin love shep pie, im having that tomorrow mate i have just decided lol...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> fcukin love shep pie, im having that tomorrow mate i have just decided lol...


Will set me up nicely for legs and arms tomorow l reckon mate.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Will set me up nicely for legs and arms tomorow l reckon mate.


hope its all going well for you mate..,.. sounds like you have got to get back into a routine bro !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> hope its all going well for you mate..,.. sounds like you have got to get back into a routine bro !!!


Mate l am gutted about not training with the big fella, pushes me hard, got most of my PB's training with him.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate l am gutted about not training with the big fella, pushes me hard, got most of my PB's training with him.


yes you were doing great together mate, please dont let it all slip. get back on it as soon as ..

i know its not anyones fault,., but that extra effort is required to get back on it bro...

for me also !!!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Just got in and fu*k it its shephards pie for tea, l have hardly eaten all day TBH.


Get in


----------



## Milky

Just a quicky, been feeling bloated all week and knocked the eveing carbs on the head and feeling much better for it.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just a quicky, been feeling bloated all week and knocked the eveing carbs on the head and feeling much better for it.


you ever thought you might feel bloated cos your eating fcuk all through the day mate ???


----------



## Phez

Milky said:


> Just got in and fu*k it its shephards pie for tea, l have hardly eaten all day TBH.


My step mum makes a lush shepherds pie with cauliflower instead of potato. Honestly couldn't tell the difference.

P.S Awesome journal, just been having a skim through


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> you ever thought you might feel bloated cos your eating fcuk all through the day mate ???


I do eat mate TBH and l am 80 % sure its down to the pasta but l am not 100 yet.


----------



## Fat

Milky said:


> I do eat mate TBH and l am 80 % sure its down to the pasta but l am not 100 yet.


Add 1 cup of spinach to your shakes, it really helps filling me up since its fibre and you will barely taste it.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> I do eat mate TBH and l am 80 % sure its down to the pasta but l am not 100 yet.


Have you been tested for food intorelances mate? You could have celiac disease.

And Fat - spinach in your shake? Really??


----------



## Fat

liam0810 said:


> Have you been tested for food intorelances mate? You could have celiac disease.
> 
> And Fat - spinach in your shake? Really??


That's what I do and seriously I can't taste it. I got the idea from:

http://www.fit2fat2fit.com/2011/11/spinach-shake-recipe/


----------



## liam0810

Fat said:


> That's what I do and seriously I can't taste it. I got the idea from:
> 
> http://www.fit2fat2fit.com/2011/11/spinach-shake-recipe/


Fair play but don't think I'll be doing that anytime soon.


----------



## Milky

liam0810:2984734 said:


> Have you been tested for food intorelances mate? You could have celiac disease.
> 
> And Fat - spinach in your shake? Really??


I think its gastric reflux mate but l do think l have an intolerance to the cheap proccessed pasta.


----------



## flinty90

Mate seriously have you had a breath test ? For h pylori ? i had that and it bloated me horribly.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Mate seriously have you had a breath test ? For h pylori ? i had that and it bloated me horribly.


Yep been there mate and even provided " samples "

Its not H pylori.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Yep been there mate and even provided " samples "
> 
> Its not H pylori.


If you suspect reflux lift the top end or your bed buy 4ins--it helps loads,i suggested it to Ewen who told someone on another forum and the fella says he is 10 times better,it cured me too and helps stop snoring!


----------



## Milky

biglbs:2985097 said:


> If you suspect reflux lift the top end or your bed buy 4ins--it helps loads,i suggested it to Ewen who told someone on another forum and the fella says he is 10 times better,it cured me too and helps stop snoring!


Nice one mate. Its worth trying for the snoring alone.


----------



## Milky

Wife had just given me a full body scalp so no more silverback sh*t now thank you.,

Had my tanning jab, got to take wife out now, pick up grandaughter and then gym and sunbed later.


----------



## biglbs

Two bricks on their side-job done

-give it a week to settle down as acid reflux burns the throat and dries it out,

does it give you sticky sh1t in your throat in the mornings too?

The reflux valve becomes weak from the constant pressure applied during demanding training,

minimise belt use,it makes it worse sometimes,

i never wear a belt/wraps/gloves or any chalk,

was pulling 200 odd k high deads the other day and i now have no acid probs at all,

however i still snore but not as bad apparently!

Ah yes,invest in some nasal saline spray it helps a lot.


----------



## Milky

Well the sun is shining, we are going to pick my grandaughter up and the BBQ is out so it looks like the gym can go swivel and TBQH l am fine with it...

Enjoying my weekend is as important as my training and this way the wife gets to spend some time with me as well so sod it !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well the sun is shining, we are going to pick my grandaughter up and the BBQ is out so it looks like the gym can go swivel and TBQH l am fine with it...
> 
> Enjoying my weekend is as important as my training and this way the wife gets to spend some time with me as well so sod it !


LOL sounds like you are really trying to convince yourself with that comment mate...

you dont have to convince us bro.. have a great day X


----------



## Milky

flinty90:2985490 said:


> LOL sounds like you are really trying to convince yourself with that comment mate...
> 
> you dont have to convince us bro.. have a great day X


Training isnty life mate...never will be.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Training isnty life mate...never will be.


glad to hear it mate...

so next week when your kicking yourself for not training remember that comment and dont be too hard on yourself bro X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> glad to hear it mate...
> 
> so next week when your kicking yourself for not training remember that comment and dont be too hard on yourself bro X


Yep, you got me there mate, l have to rep you for that one, its a fair cop.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well the sun is shining, we are going to pick my grandaughter up and the BBQ is out so it looks like the gym can go swivel and TBQH l am fine with it...
> 
> Enjoying my weekend is as important as my training and this way the wife gets to spend some time with me as well so sod it !


That is what i call a good choice!


----------



## Milky

Well that was a veritable meat feast.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well that was a veritable meat feast.


you got me all geared up for shep pie last night and i was wanting it today . but i have had to settle for spag bol which i dont mind tbf but shep pie was my nummber one choice lol...

meat feast sounds good though !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> you got me all geared up for shep pie last night and i was wanting it today . but i have had to settle for spag bol which i dont mind tbf but shep pie was my nummber one choice lol...
> 
> meat feast sounds good though !!!


Venison burger, lamb chop, chicken breast and sausages with a couple of chunks of garlic bread mate, got toothache with the chewing !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Venison burger, lamb chop, chicken breast and sausages with a couple of chunks of garlic bread mate, got toothache with the chewing !


yeah but your jaw will be strong as fcuk lol


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Venison burger, lamb chop, chicken breast and sausages with a couple of chunks of garlic bread mate, got toothache with the chewing !


Venison, hmm lovely, my favourite meat!!!

Reps for making my mouth water

(well i will when i spread my love a bit)


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Venison, hmm lovely, my favourite meat!!!
> 
> Reps for making my mouth water
> 
> (well i will when i spread my love a bit)


did he send yo uthe picture of his c0ck too ???


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Venison, hmm lovely, my favourite meat!!!
> 
> Reps for making my mouth water
> 
> (well i will when i spread my love a bit)


This a bromance or something ? :lol:


----------



## Milky

Just watching Terminator 3, cant fault Arnies condition in the film.


----------



## Milky

Ducked work today. Stilll seething about Saturday TBH.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Ducked work today. Stilll seething about Saturday TBH.


Enjoy the day off mate, nice weather again too.

Im working in [email protected] London all day hopefully ill finish early


----------



## Milky

Mr_Morocco said:


> Enjoy the day off mate, nice weather again too.
> 
> Im working in [email protected] London all day hopefully ill finish early


It really goes against the grain ducking mate but they did my head in Saturday.


----------



## Milky

Just did legs, slight variation on usual routine with the weights.

Warmed up 4 sets seated leg extentions.

Incline leg press ; started on 50 kg's then worked up on ten reps, so 10 at 50. 1o at 100. 10 at 15, 10 at 200.

Dropped the weight to 100 and repped out twice till l fell of the machine.

Hacks ; Not strong on these at all so just did 2 sets at 100 kg's

Reverse leg curls ; started at 40 kg's and added a plate till l couldnt get 10 reps.

Calf raises ; 4 sets increasing in weight.

Leg extentions ; same principle as other exercises.

Fu*k me l am shaky !!


----------



## Guest

Good session that mucka, gym about 3?

Big session today m8, going for PB's all round :thumb:

Get some carbs down you and rest up haha were going to need it


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Just watching Terminator 3, cant fault Arnies condition in the film.


Nice to kick back and have a day doing what you want..."life is too short",,,,,enjoy!


----------



## Mingster

Nice session Milky. Those Hacks take it out of you, don't they?


----------



## jstarcarr

Good leg session pal


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Just did legs, slight variation on usual routine with the weights.
> 
> Warmed up 4 sets seated leg extentions.
> 
> Incline leg press ; started on 50 kg's then worked up on ten reps, so 10 at 50. 1o at 100. 10 at 15, 10 at 200.
> 
> Dropped the weight to 100 and repped out twice till l fell of the machine.
> 
> Hacks ; Not strong on these at all so just did 2 sets at 100 kg's
> 
> Reverse leg curls ; started at 40 kg's and added a plate till l couldnt get 10 reps.
> 
> Calf raises ; 4 sets increasing in weight.
> 
> Leg extentions ; same principle as other exercises.
> 
> Fu*k me l am shaky !!


Nice session mate, did anyone see you fall off the machine? 

We need to sort this session out! I say 4 weeks on sunday...... ??


----------



## Milky

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session mate, did anyone see you fall off the machine?
> 
> We need to sort this session out! I say 4 weeks on sunday...... ??


Sounds good to me matey.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Sounds good to me matey.


Sound!

Looking forward to this boulder session you've got in for us


----------



## Replicator

Hey Milky ...hope all is well


----------



## Milky

Replicator:2988018 said:


> Hey Milky ...hope all is well


All is good my friend hope you are well too.


----------



## Milky

Well just trained chest and had my ass handed to me by Dave.

Chesney was there training so l gave the little ginger turd some tips.


----------



## Guest

Felt strong today m8, had to look good infront of our chez hahaha


----------



## Milky

Legs are shaky and chest is sore so its all good.....

BBQ for tea again, pork, lamb, turkey and sausage...


----------



## Milky

Lovely day, vest on, feel like look like sh*t...

One of those days guys....one of those days..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Lovely day, vest on, feel like look like sh*t...
> 
> One of those days guys....one of those days..


Smile, Milky

It's just a feeling on one of those days. It's not real!!! xx


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Lovely day, vest on, feel like look like sh*t...
> 
> One of those days guys....one of those days..


Even on a bad day your going to be bigger than 99% of your workmates.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Lovely day, vest on, feel like look like sh*t...
> 
> One of those days guys....one of those days..


Its all about our own personal standards mate. You have set yourself a goal, on how you want to look, and until you get there you will get days like this. Other days you will feel like a million dollars. As Dave says you're still bigger than that vast majority of people, and in better shape :lol:

I know what you feel like - given the 3 stone of fat I have lost this last year, I still look in the mirror and think I look like crap - as I haven't got where I know I can get to. 12 months ago I would have been happy with this I know I would, now I am here, its not good enough.

This is what keeps us going. Its what drives us back in to the gym and makes us put ourselves through the pain. I wouldn't change it for the world, and neither would most of the guys and gals on here. Now I have it back, I fcuking love it. (2ml Sust and 1.5ml Tren just pinned - get in!)


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Well just trained chest and had my ass handed to me by Dave.
> 
> Chesney was there training so l gave the little ginger turd some tips.


bwahahahahah :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Lovely day, vest on, feel like look like sh*t...
> 
> One of those days guys....one of those days..


Yea I get them too m8 but I reckon Diggy gets it pretty spot on below .lookin in the mirror I sometimes think why do I do all this to look like that and next day I think I look great...............its really wierd......................and there are times when folks will say ..........and how many folks look like you at 56 or whatever age at the time and I got to agree they are right LOL.



DiggyV said:


> Its all about our own personal standards mate. You have set yourself a goal, on how you want to look, and until you get there you will get days like this. Other days you will feel like a million dollars. As Dave says you're still bigger than that vast majority of people, and in better shape :lol:
> 
> I know what you feel like - given the 3 stone of fat I have lost this last year, I still look in the mirror and think I look like crap - as I haven't got where I know I can get to. 12 months ago I would have been happy with this I know I would, now I am here, its not good enough.
> 
> This is what keeps us going. Its what drives us back in to the gym and makes us put ourselves through the pain. I wouldn't change it for the world, and neither would most of the guys and gals on here. Now I have it back, I fcuking love it. (2ml Sust and 1.5ml Tren just pinned - get in!)


Yea, I reckon you nailed it on the head here Diggy


----------



## biglbs

The mind can decieve its owner ,

far more than the worst critic,

the very next day it has a different perspective,

mind and soul are then at one again and the world is good.


----------



## DiggyV

Replicator said:


> Yea I get them too m8 but I reckon Diggy gets it pretty spot on below .lookin in the mirror I sometimes think why do I do all this to look like that and next day I think I look great...............its really wierd......................and there are times when folks will say ..........and how many folks look like you at 56 or whatever age at the time and I got to agree they are right LOL.
> 
> Yea, I reckon you nailed it on the head here Diggy


THanks Rep... :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Well cracking training session with the lads.

Wide grip lat pull downs ; full stack

Seated rows ; full stack

Cable pull downs ; full stack

seated rows ; 200 kg's

bent over rows ; 120 kgs..

Pretty much sums it up l think.


----------



## Screwy

Really really enjoyed that. Done in now tho. Can feel the strength coming on well now.... Soon you'll be doin as much as me mucka  aha


----------



## Milky

Screwy said:


> Really really enjoyed that. Done in now tho. Can feel the strength coming on well now.... Soon you'll be doin as much as me mucka  aha


Shut it you !

You have offended me, and you have offended the Shauolin Temple !!


----------



## Screwy

Hahha come on now. That's a bit much isn't it?


----------



## Guest

Screwy said:


> Really really enjoyed that. Done in now tho. Can feel the strength coming on well now.... Soon you'll be doin as much as me mucka  aha


Just be carefull you dont get too big hahaha


----------



## Milky

Screwy said:


> Hahha come on now. That's a bit much isn't it?


Those Monks died for there cause !


----------



## Guest

Its was 210 on the seated rows m8, you snook a 25 on last go :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Its was 210 on the seated rows m8, you snook a 25 on last go :thumbup1:


Oh yeah forgot that mate.


----------



## paul81

here ya go milkman! http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/172703-all-these-pre-workout-drinks-oh-what-choose.html


----------



## expletive

Milky said:


> Well cracking training session with the lads.
> 
> Wide grip lat pull downs ; full stack
> 
> Seated rows ; full stack
> 
> Cable pull downs ; full stack
> 
> seated rows ; 200 kg's
> 
> bent over rows ; 120 kgs..
> 
> Pretty much sums it up l think.


Man you've got one strong back mate, good going


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> Man you've got one strong back mate, good going


Yeah so it seems mate.


----------



## Milky

Oh forgot to mention saw Hayley today of Corrie too !!

My god its like star central this week !!


----------



## paul81

please tell me you were using straps! if not, thats a monster grip as well!


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> please tell me you were using straps! if not, thats a monster grip as well!


Gloves mate if that counts.


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Gloves mate if that counts.


no doubt gloves help, but i'd still say alot of thats some killer grip strength then!


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> no doubt gloves help, but i'd still say alot of thats some killer grip strength then!


I struggle with the DB's on shrugs mate TBH, once l get past 60 kg's, but our DB's at our gym have weird shape handles.


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> I struggle with the DB's on shrugs mate TBH, once l get past 60 kg's, but our DB's at our gym have weird shape handles.


should try out some straps i'd say, cheap as chips and do help quite a fair bit.


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> should try out some straps i'd say, cheap as chips and do help quite a fair bit.


I have some mate and they just make them more awkward.

The golve have wrist straps on them so when the grip is giving they rest on my wrist straps till they drop.


----------



## Milky

Feeling it this morning.


----------



## Guest

Aye tendons in my elbow are sore as a fcuk this morning, right on the inside of my forearm. Traps are tight for some reason aswell


----------



## Milky

Dave:2992646 said:


> Aye tendons in my elbow are sore as a fcuk this morning, right on the inside of my forearm. Traps are tight for some reason aswell


Pain right down my right upper arm mate. Real sharp stabbing pain it is.


----------



## Guest

Not your tri again is it m8?


----------



## Milky

Dave:2992683 said:


> Not your tri again is it m8?


No mate thro the middle into my shoulder


----------



## Milky

Really struggling with apetite today.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Really struggling with apetite today.


Get some chocolate down you


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> No mate thro the middle into my shoulder


Sounds like inflamation--ice it mate as often as poss for 5 days

,you do not want it to turn into an impingement!


----------



## Milky

Well decent ish shoulder session in,

Smith machine front presses ; 4 sets maxed out at 100 kgs

Rear delt exercise ( fu*k knows the name of it )

Front raises

side raises

smith machine shrugs, front and rear.

Managed ok but could really tell l hadnt eaten all day.


----------



## biglbs

How was shoulder?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> How was shoulder?


Spot on mate, guessing its old age mate.


----------



## Guest

Just been informed im helping my sister move house sat and sun m8, so no training for me weekend. Sorry bud, might try and sneak a session in sunday ill text you either way


----------



## Milky

On a side note,

Only one lad in our gym l comsider " big " and today he was made to look decidedly average by another fella training.

This bloke is " known " in the area shall we say, he must be about 45 - 48 l reckon and the man is a fu*king TANK !

I mean to the point l felt like a kid next to a man !!


----------



## Milky

Had this blasting today, brought back some good memories.....


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> On a side note,
> 
> Only one lad in our gym l comsider " big " and today he was made to look decidedly average by another fella training.
> 
> This bloke is " known " in the area shall we say, he must be about 45 - 48 l reckon and the man is a fu*king TANK !
> 
> I mean to the point l felt like a kid next to a man !!


Although i am not what i would consider to be big, some days i have felt pretty good n large, feeling all good with myself at the gym, lifting some decent weight, then walks in a tree trunk and makes me feel like i'm eight years old again. fvcking hate them guys.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Although i am not what i would consider to be big, some days i have felt pretty good n large, feeling all good with myself at the gym, lifting some decent weight, then walks in a tree trunk and makes me feel like i'm eight years old again. fvcking hate them guys.


Dave can confirm this was one unit of a man, what wouldnt l give !!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Dave can confirm this was one unit of a man, what wouldnt l give !!


Your already a fvcking unit sitting at over 17 stone you nutter... :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Dave can confirm this was one unit of a man, what wouldnt l give !!


You never seem to be plagued by pics or Bs fools mate!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> You never seem to be plagued by pics or Bs fools mate!


How do you mean mate ?


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> How do you mean mate ?


Lol, he means - PICS or BS on this guy.

I mean Dave's a bloody man mountain and if he made Dave look 'average' then fook me!! He must of been a monster !!


----------



## Milky

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, he means - PICS or BS on this guy.
> 
> I mean Dave's a bloody man mountain and if he made Dave look 'average' then fook me!! He must of been a monster !!


I aint taking pics of the ku*t.....

He makes Tyson look gentle !!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I aint taking pics of the ku*t.....
> 
> He makes Tyson look gentle !!


Sounds like amoury francis!


----------



## Milky

biglbs:2994635 said:


> Sounds like amoury francis!


I know who he is mate just not broadcasting it on a forum.

I like the ability of walking.


----------



## Guest

Aye hes a big fella, some good size on him!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> I know who he is mate just not broadcasting it on a forum.
> 
> I like the ability of walking.


Google is great...

Your right, he is a unit.


----------



## Mowgli

Its not Marcus is it??


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Mowgli said:


> Its not Marcus is it??


post 3822.

Try and keep up at the back.


----------



## Mowgli

Always late to the party


----------



## Milky

Feel.like l have bern battered.


----------



## Another Excuse

Wow milky I must say recently I have been pretty labor intensive with my job 630-1700 everyday always on my feet shifting stupid weights, managed to get one session after work and it was ****! Usually soon as get home can make food then sit exhausted until I think it's reasonable to go to bed, so very impressed by the likes of yourself that not only fit the gym in when you must be exhausted, but your family too!!! Impressive , especially considering your a grandad now! I'm going to blame me cutting diet but what you guys do, just wow! Keep up the good work mate!!


----------



## Guest

Hahaha dont you be giving him any excuses, its legs night tonight we want motivation :lol:

Get a good amount of grub in you today matey, pain time tonight. :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse

That's not suppose to give him an excuse! He motivates the likes of me to give myself a kick up the ass! So he needs to train and train hard not just for him but to show can be done and help those like me! So he better smash it up tonight!!!


----------



## Milky

Dave:2995588 said:


> Hahaha dont you be giving him any excuses, its legs night tonight we want motivation :lol:
> 
> Get a good amount of grub in you today matey, pain time tonight. :thumb:


Cant wait mate.


----------



## Milky

Been and done legs tonight.

Had to cut it short with the horrendous toothache, couldnt think of anything else but my throbbing gum !

Still struggled to get down the stairs tho !


----------



## Milky

Oh and had my head fu*ked royally tonight.

The " unit " l mentioned from last night weighs 15.5 STONES !!!

2 FU*KING STONE LIGHTER THAN ME AND LOOKS 5 TIMES BIGGER !!!

Mind you he's running at 5 % BF as well.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Been and done legs tonight.
> 
> Had to cut it short with the horrendous toothache, couldnt think of anything else but my throbbing gum !
> 
> Still struggled to get down the stairs tho !


You're falling to bits man! :whistling:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> You're falling to bits man! :whistling:


You know mate its been a fu*king weird week.

I have all sorts of bizarre aches and niggles, done my box in TBH.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> You know mate its been a fu*king weird week.
> 
> I have all sorts of bizarre aches and niggles, done my box in TBH.


Wait till you are 48!lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai

They do say if you want to look 10lb bigger, lose 10lb fat..

Arnie was only 17.5 mate.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Oh and had my head fu*ked royally tonight.
> 
> The " unit " l mentioned from last night weighs 15.5 STONES !!!
> 
> 2 FU*KING STONE LIGHTER THAN ME AND LOOKS 5 TIMES BIGGER !!!
> 
> Mind you he's running at 5 % BF as well.


Who said dude,

how tall is he 5'10 mmmm?m


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Who said dude,
> 
> how tall is he 5'10 mmmm?m


poundstone is ripped at 330! 6'1" ish


----------



## Milky

biglbs:2998115 said:


> Who said dude,
> 
> how tall is he 5'10 mmmm?m


Lad who works at the gym mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

15.5 at 5% is huge, people don't realise what effect little bodyfat can do to the way we perceive people.


----------



## Milky

Bastard toothache. Not slept well at all.


----------



## Fatstuff

get it pulled mate lol


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff:2998668 said:


> get it pulled mate lol


I cant mate its already gone. Its the gum where the tooth used to be.


----------



## Screwy

You 2 have broken me. Bastard5


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> I cant mate its already gone. Its the gum where the tooth used to be.


Ouch, u goin to go dentists?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I cant mate its already gone. Its the gum where the tooth used to be.


oil of cloves/soluable asprin rub/soak it and pull! oooooooch


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> I cant mate its already gone. Its the gum where the tooth used to be.


Must still be something there mate, or an infection, you gum just doesn't ache... Get yourself booked in and get it x-rayed or do what biglbs says with the oil of cloves and soluble aspirin/paracetemol.


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight.

Face is burning with the toothache and TBRH l am absolutely shot, not slept well and been a long day at work.

Arms will have to wait till tomorow.

Been a good week tho training wise, cant wait to start all over again on Monday.


----------



## Milky

Cant beleive how tired l am.....

Real early night tonight.


----------



## Milky

How long for a cut BTW ?

Do you think 8 weeks is excessive or not enough ?

Going to run DNP 4 weeks prior to my hols at end of May for 2 weeks and try a radical ish diet.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> How long for a cut BTW ?
> 
> Do you think 8 weeks is excessive or not enough ?
> 
> Going to run DNP 4 weeks prior to my hols at end of May for 2 weeks and try a radical ish diet.


You need to allow about that so as not to sacrifice mass,dnp should be stopped a week or two b4 you go as water is held after i think!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> You need to allow about that so as not to sacrifice mass,dnp should be stopped a week or two b4 you go as water is held after i think!


Yeah gonna run it for 2 weeks mate and stop 2 weeks before l go away.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Yeah gonna run it for 2 weeks mate and stop 2 weeks before l go away.


Sorted,you gonna diet on primo/pro viron/prop?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Sorted,you gonna diet on primo/pro viron/prop?


Nah mate purely on calories and DNP...oh and cardio.


----------



## Milky

Arms this morning.....bring the pain.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Arms this morning.....bring the pain.


What's your routine for arms mate?


----------



## Simspin

milky, milky he's our hero guna take polution down to zero ! :bounce:


----------



## Milky

EZ bar curls....4 sets

Skull crushers supersetted with CGBP...3 sets

DB curls....4 sets

Overhead tri extentions...4 sets

Seated tri pushdowns supersetted with rope pull downs.....3 sets

Then going to finish off with 21's l think to give the bi's a final thrashing.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> EZ bar curls....4 sets
> 
> Skull crushers supersetted with CGBP...3 sets
> 
> DB curls....4 sets
> 
> Overhead tri extentions...4 sets
> 
> Seated tri pushdowns supersetted with rope pull downs.....3 sets
> 
> Then going to finish off with 21's l think to give the bi's a final thrashing.


Might give that a go. Been doing Dutch Scott's routine for a few weeks but still never get DOMs in my biceps. Actually I can't remember the last time I did.

Oh and 8 weeks might get you in decent shape, depends on calories and cardio really, but I'm sure you know that. I start DNP a week Monday for 2 weeks, can't wait now.


----------



## Milky

Well anytime you fancy an arm blast mate give me a shout.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Well anytime you fancy an arm blast mate give me a shout.


Is that a euphemism


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> Is that a euphemism


Nooooooooooo mate, mind you it could be for pain yes.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

21's and negatives with heavy weight with ez bar always at end of bicep session for me, need a spotter though


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Well anytime you fancy an arm blast mate give me a shout.


I will mate maybe 2 weeks time if you want?


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> I will mate maybe 2 weeks time if you want?


Anytime you like mate honestly work permitting.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Anytime you like mate honestly work permitting.


Could do 2 weeks today mate. I'll send you my number so let me know when you fancy


----------



## Milky

Fu*king top workout.

Vest is looking better by the week.


----------



## Milky

Nothing gym related to report today, had a lovely peaceful day being dragged around places l didnt want to go.

Mouth has been fu*ked today, cant bloody chew on either side of my mouth, really need it looking at.


----------



## Mowgli

I think you said the tooth was gone, so wouldn't use oil of clove. That's meant to be applied directly to a tooth and not a gum as it can cause nerve damage.

You can get a local anaesthetic gel otc.. I think it's called orajel or something like that. I had serious wisdom teeth issues before Xmas. I was being kept up all night having to sip iced water to try to relieve the pain, taking painkillers with no effect. This stuff really helped. So much in fact, that I could start eating solids again.

That and 600mg aspirin, or the aspirin /codeine combination you can get behind the counter at boots should do you right until either the nerve gives in or you get to a dentist.


----------



## Milky

Well for the first time in aong time l am going to bed hungry.


----------



## Milky

So full of pain killers words fail me...determined to get a chest session in tonight.


----------



## Guest

Get to the docs you barmy sod, doesnt sound good mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> So full of pain killers words fail me...determined to get a chest session in tonight.


That can't be a good thing mate. Get it checked out, last thing you want is a gum or tooth infection that would not be good.


----------



## Milky

Well got a good chest session.in with Dave. Didnt break any records but did some realky good strict movements...cracking form.

Feeling good now.


----------



## Milky

Also BF is down a couple of % and LBM is up by 4 lb's.

Talking to the lad who owns my gym about the "tank" that was in last week ( he's family ) and he told me hw strict he is with his diet, weighs everything, never ever cheats.


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> Also BF is down a couple of % and LBM is up by 4 lb's.
> 
> Talking to the lad who owns my gym about the "tank" that was in last week ( he's family ) and he told me hw strict he is with his diet, weighs everything, never ever cheats.


 Just like me then lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

Yeh Milky how ya getting on with dropping the pasta and carbs at night


----------



## Milky

Dai [URL=Jones:3007277]Jones:3007277[/URL] said:


> Yeh Milky how ya getting on with dropping the pasta and carbs at night


Feeling a lot better mate and practically no bloating.


----------



## Milky

Sat in dentist...about to have the fu*ker pulled l hope then train back later with Dave.

Not ate fu*k all today due to the toothache.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Sat in dentist...about to have the fu*ker pulled l hope then train back later with Dave.
> 
> Not ate fu*k all today due to the toothache.


Hope that fixes it milky. Good decision!


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Sat in dentist...about to have the fu*ker pulled l hope then train back later with Dave.
> 
> Not ate fu*k all today due to the toothache.


I hate tooth ache...

take it out on Dave later


----------



## mal

Milky said:


> Feeling a lot better mate and practically no bloating.


eat all mine at night to,works really well..wake up pumped to the max lol.


----------



## Milky

Just been told l cant bloody train...

The extrs exurtion will make me bleed excessivly....gutted .!


----------



## Milky

Well its out the tw*t.

Cant believe l cant train. Whats all that about ??


----------



## Mingster

Do some fasted cardio, mate. May as well take advantage of not having eaten.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Feeling a lot better mate and practically no bloating.


Yeh same here, good to hear


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Just been told l cant bloody train...
> 
> The extrs exurtion will make me bleed excessivly....gutted .!


Fcuk it. Just bleed.


----------



## Jay.32

How did milky cope with missing his gym sesh last night?

Hope you didnt take it out on the family:lol:


----------



## Milky

Jay.32:3010328 said:


> How did milky cope with missing his gym sesh last night?
> 
> Hope you didnt take it out on the family:lol:


There was one beating TBH but that baby needs to realise l need my sleep..!


----------



## Tassotti

Milky said:


> There was one beating TBH but that baby needs to realise l need my sleep..!


Ouf! Harsh


----------



## Guest

Get some good food in you mate, feeling strong today pal :tongue:

Plus I cant get back to early, got the in laws round tonight so the longer im out the better! haha


----------



## Guest

You want to speak to Screwy m8, he doesnt want to get too big :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

PUMPED BBC3 said:


> Please leave your name, contact number and a brief outline for your body size and body aspirations.


Name - Roland

Contact - 118 118

Body Size - 4ft Tall, 1ft Wide

Body Aspirations - To be accepted


----------



## Milky

Still at bloody work... Not looking good.


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> You want to speak to Screwy m8, he doesnt want to get too big :lol: :lol:


Neither did I until the AAS kicked in and suddenly I am 100Kg (16st) again with the same BF% as after diet / DNP  Now I have 16st in my sights with less body fat, big enough for me.

Well at least for the time being :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Still at bloody work... Not looking good.


Sh1t mate - not good. Is this regular

(sorry have been too busy this last few weeks to keep up, am back now though)


----------



## Milky

Not long home and wound up to fu*k so gonna eat and chill l think, undecided as yet.


----------



## Queenie

Milky said:


> Not long home and wound up to fu*k so gonna eat and chill l think, undecided as yet.


Sending u some happy thoughts big fella x x


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Well its out the tw*t.
> 
> Cant believe l cant train. Whats all that about ??


it would bleed like a fvckin fountain if ye did ...best left for a day m8


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> There was one beating TBH but that baby needs to realise l need my sleep..!


just eat it !!! loads of protien in a baby :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Milky

Well it will soon be over and l can sort my routine out once again.


----------



## DiggyV

Mate - its all cyclic. Life conspires to stop us doing what we want to, but we all get there eventually. It will sort itself out, and you'll be back building a monster.


----------



## Milky

Not long home....

Been a long day, eyes are stinging and whacked so thankfully gym open tomorow saturday and Monday to catch up...

Really want to apologise to Dave, fu*ked him about all week, really sorry mate.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Not long home....
> 
> Been a long day, eyes are stinging and whacked so thankfully gym open tomorow saturday and Monday to catch up...
> 
> Really want to apologise to Dave, fu*ked him about all week, really sorry mate.


Dont worry bout it mucka, work comes first m8.

You have only got tomorrow to catch up m8, monday is back to chest day. Loooooong day for you tomorrow hahaha

Nail it tomorrow, rest up sunday, fine and dandy monday night. Go time!


----------



## Milky

Diet has been sh*t this week, toothache, tooth being pulled, work etc..... " medication " has also gone to fu*k as well which has pi*sed me right off too !!

Getting things back n track with these 4 days off


----------



## Another Excuse

Hope you enjoy your 4 days off mate and it gives you a chance to collect yourself together again!


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Diet has been sh*t this week, toothache, tooth being pulled, work etc..... " medication " has also gone to fu*k as well which has pi*sed me right off too !!
> 
> Getting things back n track with these 4 days off


Its not like you don't know what you are doing though mate. The 4 day break will let you get back in sync though. Know what my first job was when I got back from London, to phone the local gym and find out opening times over the break. 

Good luck mate and have a relaxing Easter.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Its not like you don't know what you are doing though mate. The 4 day break will let you get back in sync though. Know what my first job was when I got back from London, to phone the local gym and find out opening times over the break.
> 
> Good luck mate and have a relaxing Easter.


And you my friend...

BIG arm session today with Dave....cant fu*king wait !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> And you my friend...
> 
> BIG arm session today with Dave....cant fu*king wait !


all you need now is some big arms to go with it lol X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> all you need now is some big arms to go with it lol X


Working on it mate, one day maybe eh !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Working on it mate, one day maybe eh !!


your not doing bad bro... haha !!


----------



## Guest

What time today m8? Im ready whenever pal, shes fcuked off to work and Con is just about to go his mates for the day.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> What time today m8? Im ready whenever pal, shes fcuked off to work and Con is just about to go his mates for the day.


Give me an hour mate. Let brekky settle and do my jabs etc..


----------



## Guest

Meet you there @ 11?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Meet you there @ 11?


Bang on mate yeah..


----------



## Milky

Well l loved that, strong as fu*k for some reason, ar*e was a bit windy but hey thats Dave's problem to deal with.... :lol:

Arms feel HUGE !!


----------



## bennyrock

When did u become a mod ???? Jesus i turned my back for a few weeks and this happens !!!! lol


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> When did u become a mod ???? Jesus i turned my back for a few weeks and this happens !!!! lol


Yesterday mate...

so think on with the "no ****" nonsense


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Yesterday mate...
> 
> so think on with the "no ****" nonsense


LOL :lol:


----------



## paul81

Good that your feeling strong mate, since you've got the weight of the forum to carry now!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Give me an hour mate. Let brekky settle and do my jabs etc..


We used to say that a lot!

"Gonna have my cornflakes/eggs/then 10ml test then i will be 'round!"


----------



## Milky

I nearly pinned myself with 2 inch greens BTW !

Christ that would have been interesting !


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> I nearly pinned myself with 2 inch greens BTW !
> 
> Christ that would have been interesting !


HaHa. I've some of those. Not sure where they came from. I only use them for drawing lol.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> HaHa. I've some of those. Not sure where they came from. I only use them for drawing lol.


I'm glad l spotted it mate before the wife harpooned me !


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> HaHa. I've some of those. Not sure where they came from. I only use them for drawing lol.


drawing pictures ???


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> drawing pictures ???


Pmsl!

Drawing in his victims


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Mate, congrats on becoming a mod. You must be doing something right.


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> Mate, congrats on becoming a mod. You must be doing something right.


He has a 12 inch tongue and can breathe out of his ears mate lol X


----------



## Milky

Well wide awake...Mrs Milky aint playing ball at all so may have to go to gym for my cardio....

Miserable trout that she is.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well wide awake...Mrs Milky aint playing ball at all so may have to go to gym for my cardio....
> 
> Miserable trout that she is.


Dont stand for that mate

does she fcukin know your a MOD ??? lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3018983 said:


> Dont stand for that mate
> 
> does she fcukin know your a MOD ??? lol


I have given her a warning....next its a ban mate.


----------



## Milky

No gym...getting dragged round Bury with wife, daughter and grandaughter for a siutcase we may need in 2 months.


----------



## flinty90

TUT TUT TUT more excuses ...why the fcuk do you need to be there to pick a suitcase lol


----------



## Simspin

Milky said:


> No gym...getting dragged round Bury with wife, daughter and grandaughter for a siutcase we may need in 2 months.


that females 4 u another planet.


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3019194 said:


> TUT TUT TUT more excuses ...why the fcuk do you need to be there to pick a suitcase lol


Going later mate.

I have to be here to ok it.


----------



## Milky

Well holdall bought and managed to train legs, good enough session TBH so it all worked out in the end.


----------



## paul81

did you get yourself a manbag while out?? :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> did you get yourself a manbag while out?? :thumbup1:


fcukin bumbag probably !!!


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> fcukin bumbag probably !!!


but they're useful to keep your lifting straps in!!! :lol:


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> did you get yourself a manbag while out?? :thumbup1:


Hey l wasnt allowed, she says l embarrass her enugh so l farted in the shop !



flinty90 said:


> fcukin bumbag probably !!!


I have no problem with bimbags mate, very useful things.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I have no problem with bimbags mate, very useful things.


Defo a Grandad statement!!

They're about as cool as AIDS mate :lol:


----------



## biglbs

paul81 said:


> but they're useful to keep your lifting straps in!!! :lol:


Both straps and bumbags no even i would'nt!

Most gay!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo a Grandad statement!!
> 
> They're about as cool as AIDS mate :lol:


Pmsl


----------



## Milky

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo a Grandad statement!!
> 
> They're about as cool as AIDS mate :lol:


Cheeky git !

They are a great additin to any holiday outfit and very useful for money, keys, phone etc !!


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Cheeky git !
> 
> They are a great additin to any holiday outfit and very useful for money, keys, phone etc !!


Fcuk it!

I've just ordered a His and Hers bumbag set for our next holiday 

Came with a years subscription to Readers Digest :lol:

I remember when you was cool man, COOL!


----------



## biglbs

Mate i can see a Lee evans sketch here!


----------



## Milky

Well the legs are killing me and l am very aware of my tri's still from Friday.

Wanted to do something today so may ring round see if anywhere's open or do a bit at home.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well the legs are killing me and l am very aware of my tri's still from Friday.
> 
> Wanted to do something today so may ring round see if anywhere's open or do a bit at home.


i hear handbags and gladrags shop is open today mate ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i hear handbags and gladrags shop is open today mate ??


Trafford centre here l come, cheers mate.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well the legs are killing me and l am very aware of my tri's still from Friday.
> 
> Wanted to do something today so may ring round see if anywhere's open or do a bit at home.


You can't tell poor lads who are down on their luck they are all shut,then find one open for yourself bro,'specialy as a mod!!!!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You can't tell poor lads who are down on their luck they are all shut,then find one open for yourself bro,'specialy as a mod!!!!! :lol:


This is true, tut tut George!

Find a fitness first, open from 8-7 today. Just blag it and say your interested and have a session


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> This is true, tut tut George!
> 
> Find a fitness first, open from 8-7 today. Just blag it and say your interested and have a session


im sat here with missus wondering what the fcuk to do today...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im sat here with missus wondering what the fcuk to do today...


Eat, eat and eat


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Eat, eat and eat


im not as lucky as you in that department mate im afraid.. i try to stay away from that fram of mind where as you can embrace it.. you skinny cnut lol X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im not as lucky as you in that department mate im afraid.. i try to stay away from that fram of mind where as you can embrace it.. you skinny cnut lol X


Eat, eat, eat protein 

Hey I'm getting a little chub in places now lol! I'll pm ya an update pic I did last night


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Eat, eat, eat protein
> 
> Hey I'm getting a little chub in places now lol! I'll pm ya an update pic I did last night


why lol.. i saw you yesterday you cnut pmsl !!! and will see you again tomorrow haha..

i have to say though mate No **** you are looking pretty thick yesterday i was actually a little bit jelly shape wise ...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> why lol.. i saw you yesterday you cnut pmsl !!! and will see you again tomorrow haha..
> 
> i have to say though mate No **** you are looking pretty thick yesterday i was actually a little bit jelly shape wise ...


Lol, true 

Thanks mate, but I'll never have that natural frame you have, Back wise yours is colossal !!!


----------



## Milky

Errrrrr

Have you two quite finished ?


----------



## bennyrock

flinty90 said:


> why lol.. i saw you yesterday you cnut pmsl !!! and will see you again tomorrow haha..
> 
> i have to say though mate No **** you are looking pretty thick yesterday i was actually a little bit jelly shape wise ...


50p !!!!! Flinty i expect it in my account by the end of the week !!! NO ****


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Errrrrr
> 
> Have you two quite finished ?


No :lol:


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> Errrrrr
> 
> Have you two quite finished ?


Look at me im Milky and im a Mod and its my thread and my ball so im taking it home so there. na ni na ni na !!! lol


----------



## bennyrock

YOU HAVE CHANGED !!!! :tongue:


----------



## flinty90

bennyrock said:


> Look at me im Milky and im a Mod and its my thread and my ball so im taking it home so there. na ni na ni na !!! lol


haha have some reps !!


----------



## bennyrock

flinty90 said:


> haha have some reps !!


Dont waste your reps mate as he now has the power to remove them. ha ha ha


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Look at me im Milky and im a Mod and its my thread and my ball so im taking it home so there. na ni na ni na !!! lol


Hey you have had one warning !!


----------



## bennyrock

A reall MOD could make my pic change , even the color of my silver to lets say.... gold ??? just putting it out there. NO ****


----------



## Milky

Proper brekky and then gym with Dave, cant fu*king wait.


----------



## bennyrock

Did Dave not tell u ??? He is now training with Fliny and would prefer it if u didnt get in touch again. lol


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Proper brekky and then gym with Dave, cant fu*king wait.


Proper brekkie ??? enlighten us !!


----------



## bennyrock

flinty90 said:


> Proper brekkie ??? enlighten us !!


Macy D's with a pint of Best. lol


----------



## Guest

What time you thinking m8?

Just about to get some brekky then im ready whenever


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Proper brekkie ??? enlighten us !!


3 x weetabix

5 x scrambled eggs

Glass of OJ

Rocketfuel coffee

Banana

10 iu's GH

10 iu's Slin

Can Red Bull

Vit C

Arimidex

Thyroxin.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> What time you thinking m8?
> 
> Just about to get some brekky then im ready whenever


When ever suits you mate l am easy.


----------



## Guest

Now thats a breakfast haha, whenever your right m8. let your breaky settle.

Say 11?


----------



## Milky

11 is good for me matey...

See you there.


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> 3 x weetabix
> 
> 5 x scrambled eggs
> 
> Glass of OJ
> 
> Rocketfuel coffee
> 
> Banana
> 
> 10 iu's GH
> 
> 10 iu's Slin
> 
> Can Red Bull
> 
> Vit C
> 
> Arimidex
> 
> Thyroxin.


I hear mixing Red bull with Rocketfuel coffee can put serious strain on a over 50's heart. Just saying. NO ****


----------



## paul81

bennyrock said:


> I hear mixing Red bull with Rocketfuel coffee can put serious strain on a over 50's heart. Just saying. NO ****


i'm guessing your next comment will be, 'sorry milky'.... after your weeks ban has come to an end! :lol:


----------



## bennyrock

paul81 said:


> i'm guessing your next comment will be, 'sorry milky'.... after your weeks ban has come to an end! :lol:


I take bans almost as good as Johnny Lee.. ha ha ha And who is this Milky u talk of ? did he used to be a member on here or something ??? :w00t:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> 3 x weetabix
> 
> 5 x scrambled eggs
> 
> Glass of OJ
> 
> Rocketfuel coffee
> 
> Banana
> 
> 10 iu's GH
> 
> 10 iu's Slin
> 
> Can Red Bull
> 
> Vit C
> 
> Arimidex
> 
> Thyroxin.


Nice breakfast mate! But........ There's only 30g ish of protein there??

Drop a double/triple(60/90g) whey shake in to take your figures higher on the protein


----------



## Milky

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice breakfast mate! But........ There's only 30g ish of protein there??
> 
> Drop a double/triple(60/90g) whey shake in to take your figures higher on the protein


yeah l was gonna have a shake mate but they repeat on me something brutal.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> yeah l was gonna have a shake mate but they repeat on me something brutal.


With milk?

Try water if that's the case


----------



## flinty90

i would have had a shake too..

got rid of the OJ

red bull

and weetabix replaced with 3 slices of wholegrain bread...

in fact thats my brekkie today

4 scrambled eggs

70 gram of whey protein with milk and water

3 slices of wholegrain and nut bread with butter

1 cup of decaff coffee


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuk the red bull off in the morning mate, last thing you want.


----------



## Milky

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk the red bull off in the morning mate, last thing you want.


I just prefer it too the pre workout stuff mate and its a bit of a safety net for the slin too.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i would have had a shake too..
> 
> got rid of the OJ
> 
> red bull
> 
> and weetabix replaced with 3 slices of wholegrain bread...
> 
> in fact thats my brekkie today
> 
> 4 scrambled eggs
> 
> 70 gram of whey protein with milk and water
> 
> 3 slices of wholegrain and nut bread with butter
> 
> 1 cup of decaff coffee


TBH l do prefer the toast but l woke up hungry and it was a quick fix.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> TBH l do prefer the toast but l woke up hungry and it was a quick fix.


hey mate no probs .. just saying what i would have had bro....

you better get to gym X


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> I just prefer it too the pre workout stuff mate and its a bit of a safety net for the slin too.


Fair do's mate. Wanna be careful the sugar and slin don't make you fat mate, you using a bg monitor to check your levels?


----------



## Milky

C.Hill said:


> Fair do's mate. Wanna be careful the sugar and slin don't make you fat mate, you using a bg monitor to check your levels?


Nah mate using the mirror and ther people opinions for the fat.


----------



## TELBOR

Have u been having your BG checked mate?


----------



## Milky

R0BR0ID said:


> Have u been having your BG checked mate?


Nope...

Not once mate, not being clever but l really cant be bothered with it. I wouldnt know where to start and it would do my box in trying to work it out.


----------



## Milky

Cracking chest session with Dave. We are putting more emphasis on warming up now and l think its helping with my lifts.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Nope...
> 
> Not once mate, not being clever but l really cant be bothered with it. I wouldnt know where to start and it would do my box in trying to work it out.


Dead easy mate, nip to a tesco chemist and get it done - its free and you see exactly how its done


----------



## Milky

R0BR0ID said:


> Dead easy mate, nip to a tesco chemist and get it done - its free and you see exactly how its done


I need to get some Metformin as well now coz of you so sod off and stop costing me money !

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I need to get some Metformin as well now coz of you so sod off and stop costing me money !
> 
> :lol:


Pmsl! All part of the fun 

BG monitor.... £15


----------



## Fatstuff

Metformins cheap from UP big tub for like £20 or something


----------



## biglbs

Readyandwaiting just negged me for nothing,i have not even acknowledged his presence wtf cvnt!

I negged him back from my 22inch cannon,wondered if anyone else had negged him lately??????????!!!!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Cracking chest session with Dave. We are putting more emphasis on warming up now and l think its helping with my lifts.


Me and Rob had one earlier aswell 1!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Me and Rob had one earlier aswell 1!!


Certainly did :thumb:

Whipped top off when I got in and missus said they'll be bigger than hers soon !! I like having some pecs pmsl!

Or its gyno


----------



## flinty90

flinty90 said:


> Me and Rob had one earlier aswell 1!!


that should have said Im glad you also had a good session . me and Rob had 1 earlier on chet and a bit of tri's fcukin smashed it up !!!

im having 50kg DB's up in next 2 weeks for a few reps fcuk it !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> that should have said Im glad you also had a good session . me and Rob had 1 earlier on chet and a bit of tri's fcukin smashed it up !!!
> 
> im having 50kg DB's up in next 2 weeks for a few reps fcuk it !!!


**** it m8, im after the 70's next!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> that should have said Im glad you also had a good session . me and Rob had 1 earlier on chet and a bit of tri's fcukin smashed it up !!!
> 
> im having 50kg DB's up in next 2 weeks for a few reps fcuk it !!!


50's for you, easy!

No problem with strength and power have you, pi55 it


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> **** it m8, im after the 70's next!


Show off :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> **** it m8, im after the 70's next!


big strong cnut lol !!!

trouble with them is no fcuker could pass them up to you lol....

im not sure what i could do DB wise tbf.. but i p1ss 40's really for 15 plus reps even on a 4th set !!!

i would say 50's once there up i could do pretty well with. perhaps 6 -8 reps

what you reckon Rob ????

60's would be a nice thing to get to in next 3 months but i doubt it !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> big strong cnut lol !!!
> 
> trouble with them is no fcuker could pass them up to you lol....
> 
> im not sure what i could do DB wise tbf.. but i p1ss 40's really for 15 plus reps even on a 4th set !!!
> 
> i would say 50's once there up i could do pretty well with. perhaps 6 -8 reps
> 
> what you reckon Rob ????
> 
> 60's would be a nice thing to get to in next 3 months but i doubt it !!!


50's for 6-8..... Yes!

Me passing them up, debatable :lol:

Worlds your oyster on the DB's (within reason) you've got the power to do it mate, no doubt!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> 50's for 6-8..... Yes!
> 
> Me passing them up, debatable :lol:
> 
> Worlds your oyster on the DB's (within reason) you've got the power to do it mate, no doubt!


ok will aim for the 55 kgs. up to 60's over next 3 months dude .... i will need a good spot though brother X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ok will aim for the 55 kgs. up to 60's over next 3 months dude .... i will need a good spot though brother X


I'm getting there lol

Defo something to try with Mike first!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> big strong cnut lol !!!
> 
> trouble with them is no fcuker could pass them up to you lol....
> 
> im not sure what i could do DB wise tbf.. but i p1ss 40's really for 15 plus reps even on a 4th set !!!
> 
> i would say 50's once there up i could do pretty well with. perhaps 6 -8 reps
> 
> what you reckon Rob ????
> 
> 60's would be a nice thing to get to in next 3 months but i doubt it !!!


Its not so bad once you have them on your knees mate just lean back and flick them up with your knees.

Every faith in you, 60's no problem!


----------



## Milky

Well what a fu*king day !!!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Its not so bad once you have them on your knees mate just lean back and flick them up with your knees.
> 
> Every faith in you, 60's no problem!


I need to practice that mate before l pop my shoulder out.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I need to practice that mate before l pop my shoulder out.


yeah i think i would need a pass up lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

I remember using 80k dbells and when i had finished some pr8t had stood where i dump them watching me,i dumped them as usual,he got a broken toe!!pmsl--what did he think i was gonna do sit up and rack em after 9 reps?


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> 3 x weetabix
> 
> 5 x scrambled eggs
> 
> Glass of OJ
> 
> Rocketfuel coffee
> 
> Banana
> 
> 10 iu's GH
> 
> 10 iu's Slin
> 
> Can Red Bull
> 
> Vit C
> 
> Arimidex
> 
> Thyroxin.


hey Milky have you upped the Vit C or staying at 2g


----------



## Milky

Upped it to 4 mate.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Upped it to 4 mate.


how long ago, have you noticed a difference


----------



## Heath

In to see how much Milky changes as a mod!

and possibly see some heavy weights being lifted


----------



## Milky

Dai Jones said:


> how long ago, have you noticed a difference


I definatly dont feel or look as watery mate if that makes sense....



MutantX said:


> In to see how much Milky changes as a mod!
> 
> and possibly see some heavy weights being lifted


I wont change a bit mate trust me.


----------



## Milky

Back done with Dave, good workout, heavy ish weights but with really good form.

Enjoyed it.

Also ate really well today, no chocolate at all wish for me is amazing.


----------



## Heath

Could you post up what the workout looked like?


----------



## MURPHYZ

who needs you tube for motivational videos, i just come here here and read Milky's log.


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> Back done with Dave, good workout, heavy ish weights but with really good form.
> 
> Enjoyed it.
> 
> Also ate really well today, no chocolate at all wish for me is amazing.





MutantX said:


> Could you post up what the workout looked like?


X2 

What's your routine like mate? Also what's your rough diet?

Well done on the no chocolate too lol I suffer from that.


----------



## Milky

C.Hill said:


> X2
> 
> What's your routine like mate? Also what's your rough diet?
> 
> Well done on the no chocolate too lol I suffer from that.


Dave always posts our routines mate but l should do really.

Warm up n lat pull downs.

4 x sets lat pulldowns last one full stack

4 x sets seated rows, last one full stack again.

One arm seated rows 4 sets.

seated cable pulldowns, 3 sets

t bar rows to finish.

Diet is very sporadic mate, try to eat a good breakfast, and clean thro the day but work dictates.

Usaully

Brekky ; scrambled eggs, toast and protein shake

thro the day ; chicken and salad

evening ; meat and veg, very little carbs.


----------



## biglbs

That is a hell of a lot of sets bro,


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> That is a hell of a lot of sets bro,


Didnt feel it tho mate TBH..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Didnt feel it tho mate TBH..


Did you remember to put the pin in on first few


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Did you remember to put the pin in on first few


Trust me mate, l pi*s back, one of my strongest body parts.


----------



## Heath

Milky said:


> Dave always posts our routines mate but l should do really.
> 
> Warm up n lat pull downs.
> 
> 4 x sets lat pulldowns last one full stack
> 
> 4 x sets seated rows, last one full stack again.
> 
> One arm seated rows 4 sets.
> 
> seated cable pulldowns, 3 sets
> 
> t bar rows to finish.
> 
> Diet is very sporadic mate, try to eat a good breakfast, and clean thro the day but work dictates.
> 
> Usaully
> 
> Brekky ; scrambled eggs, toast and protein shake
> 
> thro the day ; chicken and salad
> 
> evening ; meat and veg, very little carbs.


Great stuff, cheers 

Do you only train 1 body part per session or is it just back you do that with?


----------



## Milky

MutantX said:


> Great stuff, cheers
> 
> Do you only train 1 body part per session or is it just back you do that with?


It goes,

chest

back

shoulders / traps

legs

arms.

works for me mate, 1 hour at the most per session.


----------



## biglbs

Nice!


----------



## Heath

Thanks - always good to see how others train


----------



## Milky

Back is pleasantly sore...chest isnt bad either so its all good.


----------



## C.Hill

Cheers for posting up mate looks good!



Milky said:


> Trust me mate, l pi*s back, one of my strongest body parts.


Do you deadlift, barbell row, pullups etc or stick mainly with cables?


----------



## Milky

C.Hill:3031045 said:


> Cheers for posting up mate looks good!
> 
> Do you deadlift, barbell row, pullups etc or stick mainly with cables?


I wont to deads mate but Dave does.

Barbell rows...DB rows we do as and when we feel like mixing things up a bit.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> I definatly dont feel or look as watery mate if that makes sense....


Good to hear, thanks.


----------



## Dr.Ignorance

Milky, can you allow me to post in mu own journal please?


----------



## Heath

Milky said:


> Brekky ; scrambled eggs, toast and protein shake
> 
> thro the day ; chicken and salad
> 
> evening ; meat and veg, very little carbs.


Just thought how low in carbs this looks mate

Do you ever workout your macros?


----------



## Dr.Ignorance

Thanks mate. it says i need it to be accepted by a mod there are a few posts waiting

not sure if its cos i was negged and now red lol


----------



## Milky

MutantX:3031378 said:


> Just thought how low in carbs this looks mate
> 
> Do you ever workout your macros?


No mate never work out macro's to be honest.

I go away in 6 weeks so reigning the carbs in a bit to try and cut a bit.


----------



## Milky

Just got home, no gym toinght been up since 4 am so pretty shot.


----------



## TheThomo25

Milky said:


> Just got home, no gym toinght been up since 4 am so pretty shot.


thats so mods talk......... shame on you! lol

only joking bro, thats a long day & if your muscle fibres are tired then you could do more damage than good.

But you better be hitting that gym tomorrow I dont want any excuses.


----------



## Milky

TheThomo25 said:


> thats so mods talk......... shame on you! lol
> 
> only joking bro, thats a long day & if your muscle fibres are tired then you could do more damage than good.
> 
> But you better be hitting that gym tomorrow I dont want any excuses.


o fun.I do maanual labour all day mate, its n


----------



## Milky

On a plus note another non chocolate day, l realise a few of you may be saying " so what " but its a V big deal towards my dieting for me, l am a raving chocoholic.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> On a plus note another non chocolate day, l realise a few of you may be saying " so what " but its a V big deal towards my dieting for me, l am a raving chocoholic.


And that fact that its harder to keep off as you get older... What i'd do different if i was in my twenties again.


----------



## Heath

Milky said:


> On a plus note another non chocolate day, l realise a few of you may be saying " so what " but its a V big deal towards my dieting for me, l am a raving chocoholic.


I know that feeling mate and Easter was huge set back for me lol.

All choc is now banned from the house and have made some protein bars up instead!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

MutantX said:


> I know that feeling mate and Easter was huge set back for me lol.
> 
> All choc is now banned from the house and have made some protein bars up instead!


I need to buy some ingredients and start making those again.


----------



## Heath

I need a recipe now without honey because the sugar is a killer


----------



## LunaticSamurai

MutantX said:


> I need a recipe now without honey because the sugar is a killer


Cant you use natural honey...?


----------



## Heath

LunaticSamurai said:


> Cant you use natural honey...?


Still high in sugar mate


----------



## Milky

Good nights sleep pity l woke up to a row. Unusual for me TBH.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> On a plus note another non chocolate day, l realise a few of you may be saying " so what " but its a V big deal towards my dieting for me, l am a raving chocoholic.





LunaticSamurai said:


> And that fact that its harder to keep off as you get older... What i'd do different if i was in my twenties again.


And thats my weakness right there


----------



## Milky

Good leg session with Dave, stairs were a bit scary.

No where near my best but ate very very little today.

Decided to sack the GH when l run out, really not sure if l am benefitting from it and if its gen gear ( you pay your money you takes your chance ).


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Good leg session with Dave, stairs were a bit scary.
> 
> No where near my best but ate very very little today.
> 
> Decided to sack the GH when l run out, really not sure if l am benefitting from it and if its gen gear ( you pay your money you takes your chance ).


you have to run GH for six months seemingly before ye start to see the benifits mind


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3036746 said:


> you have to run GH for six months seemingly before ye start to see the benifits mind


Yeah but had non of the sides at all.mate TBH.


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> Good leg session with Dave, stairs were a bit scary.
> 
> No where near my best but ate very very little today.
> 
> Decided to sack the GH when l run out, really not sure if l am benefitting from it and if its gen gear ( you pay your money you takes your chance ).


I wanna know what the leg session was like! Lol


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> Yeah but had non of the sides at all.mate TBH.


Yeah should have had some sides the doses you were running.


----------



## usernameneeded

Alright mate

Just had a catch up as haven't been around much this last few weeks but u seem to be doing ok 

How is everything?


----------



## biglbs

You realy need to run peps and time Gh input to get gains from it tbh,your life is a bit too crazy for the messin about at the mo milkman,good move.


----------



## Heath

C.Hill said:


> I wanna know what the leg session was like! Lol


x2 - I bet Dave puts them up lol


----------



## Milky

usernameneeded said:


> Alright mate
> 
> Just had a catch up as haven't been around much this last few weeks but u seem to be doing ok
> 
> How is everything?


Its all good mate, where you been then ?



C.Hill said:


> I wanna know what the leg session was like! Lol


Sorry mate will post them now



biglbs said:


> You realy need to run peps and time Gh input to get gains from it tbh,your life is a bit too crazy for the messin about at the mo milkman,good move.


Yeah maybe so mate, not knocking it just not sure if l am benefitting.



MutantX said:


> x2 - I bet Dave puts them up lol


Yeah he does everytime TBH.


----------



## Milky

How the hell do l not get chance to eat 2 chicken salads in a day !

This is fu*king bordering on ridiculous now TBH.


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> Sorry mate will post them now


Cheers mate


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> How the hell do l not get chance to eat 2 chicken salads in a day !
> 
> This is fu*king bordering on ridiculous now TBH.


Que?


----------



## Milky

warm up session 2 sets light weight

Leg Extensions, Leg Press, Hack Squat

Working sets, Progressing with weight, strict form slow and holding -

Leg Press 4 sets x15

Leg Extensions 4 sets x10

Ham Curls 4 sets x10


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> How the hell do l not get chance to eat 2 chicken salads in a day !
> 
> This is fu*king bordering on ridiculous now TBH.


ITs called working hard.


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> warm up session 2 sets light weight
> 
> Leg Extensions, Leg Press, Hack Squat
> 
> Working sets, Progressing with weight, strict form slow and holding -
> 
> Leg Press 4 sets x15
> 
> Leg Extensions 4 sets x10
> 
> Ham Curls 4 sets x10


Nice mate. What sort of weight you leg pressing for 15?


----------



## Milky

C.Hill said:


> Nice mate. What sort of weight you leg pressing for 15?


Last set l managed 6 on 220 kgs mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Last set l managed 6 on 220 kgs mate.


Nice. Is that machine or plates?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Nice. Is that machine or plates?


Plates, it takes for ever to re rack them !


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> Last set l managed 6 on 220 kgs mate.


Was expecting 300+ for some reason lol


----------



## Milky

C.Hill said:


> Was expecting 300+ for some reason lol


weak as a kitten yesterday mate, not eaten all day.

Gonna up my lifts tho definatly.

Was shrugging 180 kgs the other day because l saw another lad doing it and told him to keave them on for me to have a go.


----------



## Milky

The night was dark and the dogs did bark...

Yes l.am awake coz its feeding time.


----------



## AK-26

the dogs?

or grandad duties?


----------



## TECH

Getting hench duties?


----------



## AK-26

or that lol

but on a side note i just had my 2 year old niece throw up on me...... just thought i'd share


----------



## Milky

AK-26:3040688 said:


> the dogs?
> 
> or grandad duties?


Grandad duties...


----------



## TECH

AK-26 said:


> or that lol
> 
> but on a side note i just had my 2 year old niece throw up on me...... just thought i'd share


Nice. I just met a charming 17 year who was 'fittin or avin a art attack or summut' and he vomited on me (well on my left boot).


----------



## TECH

Milky said:


> Grandad duties...


I can't picture you as a grandad. Grandads are small and soft.


----------



## flinty90

TECH said:


> I can't picture you as a grandad. Grandads are small and soft.


Unlike the giant hard on im sporting right now pmsl..


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3040854 said:


> Unlike the giant hard on im sporting right now pmsl..


You can hardly call 4 inches " giant "


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> You can hardly call 4 inches " giant "


3 inches bigger than yours bro X


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> weak as a kitten yesterday mate, not eaten all day.
> 
> Gonna up my lifts tho definatly.
> 
> Was shrugging 180 kgs the other day because l saw another lad doing it and told him to keave them on for me to have a go.


Nice shrugging mate 

I think it's good to log down the weights and reps/sets of every session, helps you keep track of progression and everyone else that follows your journal. After all, this is a bodybuilding forum, we all wanna see food and quantities, weights, reps, sets, goals, cycles, amount of gear used etc etc it's good for encouragement and inspiration and helping yourself and others achieve there goals.

You can look back in say 10 months time and be like 'yup, added 100kg to my leg press with correct form and reps', it's a good little boost!


----------



## Milky

Ok l will try harder, l just didnt want to bore people with it.


----------



## C.Hill

Bore people with it? This is why we are on the forum lol we enjoy bodybuilding/weight training


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Ok l will try harder, l just didnt want to bore people with it.


Defo not boring mate!

Helps us put things into perspective, like the leg pressing, I was same as Chris thinking 300kg.

Bang the numbers up mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo not boring mate!
> 
> Helps us put things into perspective, like the leg pressing, I was same as Chris thinking 300kg.
> 
> Bang the numbers up mate :thumb:


Its different to a normal rail leg press machine, on the rail ones I can push 400k no problem, seriously doubt I could do 300 on this one.

Its wierd its like a lever rather than a rail, you take the entire weight, plus the weight of the machine itself. Weird one.


----------



## Milky

Good arm session with Dave and Liam from here.

Warm up, 2 x sets curls and tri extentions with EZ bar.

3 x sets EZ bar curls, 15 @ 30 kgs, 12 @ 35 kgs, 10 @ 40 kgs.

3 x sets skull crushers and close grip bench, 15 @ 30 kgs, 12 @ 35 kgs, 10 @ 40 kgs, ( non of these weights include the bar FTR )

3 sets DB curls, 15 @ 15, 12 @ 17.5, 10 @ 20.

3 sets OH tri Extensions, 15 @ 15, 12 @ 17.5, 10 @ 20.

2 x sets reverse curls straight bar, 15 @ 20 kgs, narrow grip, failure at 25 kgs, wide grip.

3 sets seated tri pushdowns S setted with rope pull downs, No idea of weight sorry chaps.

Finished with 2 x sets 21's with 20 kgs for good measure.

Pleasure meeting Liam, nice fella and knows his stuff.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Good arm session with Dave and Liam from here.
> 
> Warm up, 2 x sets curls and tri extentions with EZ bar.
> 
> 3 x sets EZ bar curls, 15 @ 30 kgs, 12 @ 35 kgs, 10 @ 40 kgs.
> 
> 3 x sets skull crushers and close grip bench, 15 @ 30 kgs, 12 @ 35 kgs, 10 @ 40 kgs, ( non of these weights include the bar FTR )
> 
> 3 sets DB curls, 15 @ 15, 12 @ 17.5, 10 @ 20.
> 
> 3 sets OH tri Extensions, 15 @ 15, 12 @ 17.5, 10 @ 20.
> 
> 2 x sets reverse curls straight bar, 15 @ 20 kgs, narrow grip, failure at 25 kgs, wide grip.
> 
> 3 sets seated tri pushdowns S setted with rope pull downs, No idea of weight sorry chaps.
> 
> Finished with 2 x sets 21's with 20 kgs for good measure.
> 
> Pleasure meeting Liam, nice fella and knows his stuff.


Cheers George. Really enjoyed it and appreciate sorting it out with the gym for the session and the drink. You and Dave are welcome down to mine anytime and I'll repay the favour.


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> Cheers George. Really enjoyed it and appreciate sorting it out with the gym for the session and the drink. You and Dave are welcome down to mine anytime and I'll repay the favour.


dont hold your breath mate were still waiting for them to come down here after about 5 months pmsl !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> dont hold your breath mate were still waiting for them to come down here after about 5 months pmsl !!!


Just posted in your journal asking if its next week we come down.


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> dont hold your breath mate were still waiting for them to come down here after about 5 months pmsl !!!


dave and milkman coming to notts?? :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> dave and milkman coming to notts?? :confused1:


supposedly mate , but its been said before lol !!!


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> supposedly mate , but its been said before lol !!!


world physique it is then :lol:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> world physique it is then :lol:


Why would we do that ??? you dont even go there no more do you pmsl !!!


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> Why would we do that ??? you dont even go there no more do you pmsl !!!


haha! ya cvnt, just cuz i dont update my journal, doesnt mean i dont train!! :nono:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> haha! ya cvnt, just cuz i dont update my journal, doesnt mean i dont train!! :nono:


Oh it wasnt cos your journal wasnt updated that i presumed you didnt train bro pmsl !!!


----------



## Guest

paul81 said:


> dave and milkman coming to notts?? :confused1:


Apparently so m8, not sure when tho, milky has sorted it out with rob.

Im good to go whenever.


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> Oh it wasnt cos your journal wasnt updated that i presumed you didnt train bro pmsl !!!


touche! :lol: although with the s*it you spout here, i'm surprised you have time to train!! :wink:


----------



## Milky

Its supposed to be all sorted for next Sunday as far as l am aware...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Its supposed to be all sorted for next Sunday as far as l am aware...


Whats the session? Big chest day?


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Its supposed to be all sorted for next Sunday as far as l am aware...


Don't worry, still on for this shoulder smashing session!!

I'm going to sort the 'guest' passes this week :lol:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Whats the session? Big chest day?


Shoulders and traps mate, my turn !!


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Its supposed to be all sorted for next Sunday as far as l am aware...


 :lol:

fecking awesome..... my bday weekend, so a big p*ssup it is!  obviously milky will be on....well... nah i cant say milk...


----------



## flinty90

i guess i might be there !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i guess i might be there !!!


Fcuking best be!

Who else is gonna lift the weights for me :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Fcuking best be!
> 
> Who else is gonna lift the weights for me :lol:


Milky or Dave.. or even Paul if the cnut decides he can train anymore !!!


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> Milky or Dave.. or even Paul if the cnut decides he can train anymore !!!


i cant lift the same weights as you 'enhanced fellas', us nattys can only do so much!!


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> i cant lift the same weights as you 'enhanced fellas', us nattys can only do so much!!


lets be fair mate you never could anyway lmfao XX


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> lets be fair mate you never could anyway lmfao XX


theres no comeback for that... all i can do is agree :no:


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> lets be fair mate you never could anyway lmfao XX


Very mean mate..


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Very mean mate..


yeah... poor show flintoff :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Very mean mate..


i dont see why you would class that as mean bro....!!


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Very mean mate..


Step away from the ban hammer George! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

paul81 said:


> i cant lift the same weights as you 'enhanced fellas', us nattys can only do so much!!


Pmsl


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> yeah... poor show flintoff :lol:


i want you to see Rob again mate since you last saw him you would not believe the difference pal !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i dont see why you would class that as mean bro....!!


I would rather you slag off the wife than my lifts !


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> i want you to see Rob again mate since you last saw him you would not believe the difference pal !!!


has he not shaved since


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I would rather you slag off the wife than my lifts !


Well now you mention it bro. your form could do with a little bit of a perk up pmsl X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i want you to see Rob again mate since you last saw him you would not believe the difference pal !!!


Yes, the sex change was a success


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Yes, the sex change was a success


get fcuked you modest cnut !! you know your probably gloating in that comment now looking at yourself in the mirror again for the 50th time today !!! i want to train tonight pr1ck X lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> get fcuked you modest cnut !! you know your probably gloating in that comment now looking at yourself in the mirror again for the 50th time today !!! i want to train tonight pr1ck X lol


Pmsl! Its all true, but only to check how my glands are looking :lol: :lol:

I know mate, damn lurgy has ruined my week!!!


----------



## Milky

Well no sleep again tonight, got my grandaughter again, 3 nights on the bounce now, TBH cant say l am over the moon about it when l am back in work monday.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Well no sleep again tonight, got my grandaughter again, 3 nights on the bounce now, TBH cant say l am over the moon about it when l am back in work monday.


That's not good is it?!

How come your on babysitting duties??


----------



## Milky

R0BR0ID said:


> That's not good is it?!
> 
> How come your on babysitting duties??


Because my daughter is on her own mate and its not easy for her so try help out...


----------



## flinty90

Well im back to work tomorrow bro. it could be worse x


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Well im back to work tomorrow bro. it could be worse x


It wouldnt matter if l was mate, my mrs would still offer.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> It wouldnt matter if l was mate, my mrs would still offer.


You need to cnut punch her harder mate


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> You need to cnut punch her harder mate


The baby is the most unsettled baby EVER , she will not sleep, even now she is exhausted and she is fighting it...

Knackered allready TBH.


----------



## Milky

Feeling the arms this morning, nice feeling..


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Feeling the arms this morning, nice feeling..


Same here mate! First time in a long time I've got DOMS in my biceps!


----------



## usernameneeded

Milky said:


> The baby is the most unsettled baby EVER , she will not sleep, even now she is exhausted and she is fighting it...
> 
> Knackered allready TBH.


Get it on the melatonin :-D

I'm sure it will be fine its all natural I'm sure of it haha

And I've not really been anywhere mate just training and Diet have fallen by the way side , I think it's to do with work doing 12 hrs is sh1t then I've had no motivation to eat right so that has affected things as well ,it's just work in general and stress they keep giving .

So I think it's going to be time to find a new job mon -fri and normal hrs .


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3043762 said:


> Same here mate! First time in a long time I've got DOMS in my biceps!


Nice one mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> The baby is the most unsettled baby EVER , she will not sleep, even now she is exhausted and she is fighting it...
> 
> Knackered allready TBH.


I sympathise on that one. My 2 and a half year old grandson is the same, been like it for a bout a year. Eye's hanging out of his head but would just not bed down, scream, cry ,get ratty, confused, till he wore himself out. Then if he hadn't the right amount of sleep it would all start again when he woke. Hoping he grows out of it, or when he can talk and communicate better.


----------



## Milky

Well diet hasnt been too good today but strict Mon to Fri will do me TBH.

Cant fu*king wait for chest tomorow...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Well diet hasnt been too good today but strict Mon to Fri will do me TBH.
> 
> Cant fu*king wait for chest tomorow...


Me either..have a good one mate

:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> The baby is the most unsettled baby EVER , she will not sleep, even now she is exhausted and she is fighting it...
> 
> Knackered allready TBH.


Is there a stubborn trait there mate,like Grandad? :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Had my USN shake this morning and fu*k me l dont remember it being that sweet...

Gonna have to neck the next one fast l think.


----------



## TELBOR

PM'd you and Dave about Sunday mate.

10.30am sound ok??


----------



## Milky

Yeah sorry mate forgot to text you...spot on for me mate yeah.


----------



## Guest

Cheers Rob, Sound for me mate, getting the missus to print my thing off today.


----------



## TELBOR

Excellent


----------



## Guest

Do you need yours printing off Milky?

If you do just forward me the email you get and ill get the wife to print it off m8


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> The baby is the most unsettled baby EVER , she will not sleep, even now she is exhausted and she is fighting it...
> 
> Knackered allready TBH.


Where's the dad .does he no help?


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Where's the dad .does he no help?


I dont think she trusts him to have her overnight yet TBH mate.


----------



## Milky

Ate clean today, got home, shake, banana, 10 iu's Slin and a red bull.

Chest soon with Dave, cant wait...


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Ate clean today, got home, shake, banana, 10 iu's Slin and a red bull.
> 
> Chest soon with Dave, cant wait...


Make it a monster one mate. Gonna make mine hurt tomorrow @ 7am, so will be looking for tips!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Ate clean today, got home, shake, banana, 10 iu's Slin and a red bull.
> 
> Chest soon with Dave, cant wait...


Have a good one mate. Chest and tris for me tomorrow. Post your session up if you don't mind. Be good to see what I've got to beat ;-)


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one mate. Chest and tris for me tomorrow. Post your session up if you don't mind. Be good to see what I've got to beat ;-)


Just waiting for Dave to post the weights coz l cant remember !


----------



## MURPHYZ

Yo Milkster, just poppin in to see how ur going and get my daily dose of how it's supposed to be done. :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I dont think she trusts him to have her overnight yet TBH mate.


Sorry!! didnt know they were'nt together


----------



## Milky

Inc DB Press. 4 sets 30k x12, 35k x12, 45k x12, 55k x10

Inc DB Fly. 4 sets 20k x12, 25k x10, 27.k x10, 30k x10

Machine Fly 4 sets @ stack 10, 10, 8, 6.

Flat Machine Press 3 sets to failure 125k, 100k, 80k

Loving training with the Big fella TBH, never shifted so much weight.

Looking anorexic in the mirror tho !


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Sorry!! didnt know they were'nt together


Hey it is what it is mate...


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> Inc DB Press. 4 sets 30k x12, 35k x12, 45k x12, 55k x10
> 
> Inc DB Fly. 4 sets 20k x12, 25k x10, 27.k x10, 30k x10
> 
> Machine Fly 4 sets @ stack 10, 10, 8, 6.
> 
> Flat Machine Press 3 sets to failure 125k, 100k, 80k
> 
> Loving training with the Big fella TBH, never shifted so much weight.
> 
> Looking anorexic in the mirror tho !


 Nicely done mate.

It's great when ya get a matched training partner,give you an edge you never new you had IMO


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Hey it is what it is mate...


totally understand AND who needs a dad wi a Granddad like you around ............. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Good brekky down me , chest is nice and tight and feeling pretty good to be honest. Still feeling a bit thin tho for some reason.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Inc DB Press. 4 sets 30k x12, 35k x12, 45k x12, 55k x10
> 
> Inc DB Fly. 4 sets 20k x12, 25k x10, 27.k x10, 30k x10
> 
> Machine Fly 4 sets @ stack 10, 10, 8, 6.
> 
> Flat Machine Press 3 sets to failure 125k, 100k, 80k
> 
> Loving training with the Big fella TBH, never shifted so much weight.
> 
> Looking anorexic in the mirror tho !


Good lifting there big fella


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> Inc DB Press. 4 sets 30k x12, 35k x12, 45k x12, 55k x10
> 
> Inc DB Fly. 4 sets 20k x12, 25k x10, 27.k x10, 30k x10
> 
> Machine Fly 4 sets @ stack 10, 10, 8, 6.
> 
> Flat Machine Press 3 sets to failure 125k, 100k, 80k
> 
> Loving training with the Big fella TBH, never shifted so much weight.
> 
> Looking anorexic in the mirror tho !


Excellent session mate! Inclined 55s for 10 you Cnut lol 55 flat is my goal lol


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Inc DB Press. 4 sets 30k x12, 35k x12, 45k x12, 55k x10
> 
> Inc DB Fly. 4 sets 20k x12, 25k x10, 27.k x10, 30k x10
> 
> Machine Fly 4 sets @ stack 10, 10, 8, 6.
> 
> Flat Machine Press 3 sets to failure 125k, 100k, 80k
> 
> Loving training with the Big fella TBH, never shifted so much weight.
> 
> Looking anorexic in the mirror tho !


awesome lifts ....Anorexic ....I think not LOl :no:


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Inc DB Press. 4 sets 30k x12, 35k x12, 45k x12, 55k x10
> 
> Inc DB Fly. 4 sets 20k x12, 25k x10, 27.k x10, 30k x10
> 
> Machine Fly 4 sets @ stack 10, 10, 8, 6.
> 
> Flat Machine Press 3 sets to failure 125k, 100k, 80k
> 
> Loving training with the Big fella TBH, never shifted so much weight.
> 
> Looking anorexic in the mirror tho !


Nice lifts there mate!  Big DBs - cracking session, Dave is getting the best and the beast out of you buddy - long may it continue.

I have shifted more to incline to wam up and then decline for the majority of my exercises with some flat flyes (machine based) for the stretch. The decline takes the strain of my delts and am seeing some nice progress over that last 3 weeks.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Nice lifts there mate!  Big DBs - cracking session, Dave is getting the best and the beast out of you buddy - long may it continue.
> 
> I have shifted more to incline to wam up and then decline for the majority of my exercises with some flat flyes (machine based) for the stretch. The decline takes the strain of my delts and am seeing some nice progress over that last 3 weeks.


Dave has got me right into the flyes and l am loving them, form and weight improving weekly..

No gym tonight not long since got in..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Dave has got me right into the flyes and l am loving them, form and weight improving weekly..
> 
> No gym tonight not long since got in..


I am due d/bell work soon and they will be on it!


----------



## Milky

Chest is feeling tight still....felling well rested and well up for back tonight.

Just pi*sed myself off a bit having a bacon and egg butty.....wont be doing it again.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Chest is feeling tight still....felling well rested and well up for back tonight.
> 
> Just pi*sed myself off a bit having a bacon and egg butty.....wont be doing it again.


Don't worry I've just had sausage and bacon baps


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Chest is feeling tight still....felling well rested and well up for back tonight.
> 
> Just pi*sed myself off a bit having a bacon and egg butty.....wont be doing it again.


I could murder a bacon and scrambled egg butty right now!

Cheat session is similar to mine, just you lift a little bit heavier than me! Im training chest tonight and going for 50Kg on incline Db's. Flyes will be less than you as well as my form gets cr4p when I go too heavy.

Oh and I'm doing the arm routine on Saturday with my mate that we did. Could still feel my arms on Monday so it must of worked.


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3052638 said:


> I could murder a bacon and scrambled egg butty right now!
> 
> Cheat session is similar to mine, just you lift a little bit heavier than me! Im training chest tonight and going for 50Kg on incline Db's. Flyes will be less than you as well as my form gets cr4p when I go too heavy.
> 
> Oh and I'm doing the arm routine on Saturday with my mate that we did. Could still feel my arms on Monday so it must of worked.


Nice one mate....let me know how your mate fairs with it.

Makes it better you have a decent set of arms and we managed to hurt them...!


----------



## Guest

All sorted for sunday m8, just phoned them up and booked us both in. Just need to bring the print off with us.


----------



## Milky

Dave:3052726 said:


> All sorted for sunday m8, just phoned them up and booked us both in. Just need to bring the print off with us.


Cheers brother..


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Nice one mate....let me know how your mate fairs with it.
> 
> Makes it better you have a decent set of arms and we managed to hurt them...!


He's a sh1t house and will just complain. He didn't do legs again last night for the 8th week in a row! Need a new partner I think.

I'll let you know if he does it


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3052750 said:


> He's a sh1t house and will just complain. He didn't do legs again last night for the 8th week in a row! Need a new partner I think.
> 
> I'll let you know if he does it


Yeah not good that mate.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Yeah not good that mate.


I know mate. I've been through 4 training partners in 2 years. Nobody sticks at it!


----------



## Milky

Back done,

Not ate to well today so faded a bit towards the end...

WG Lat Pulldowns 3 sets (10 x50k, 10x 80k, 10x125k + 10x 80k )

CG Low Cable Rows 3 sets (10 x50k, 10x 90k, 10x125k)

High Grip Lever Pulls 3 sets @ 10 x80k slow and controlled holding at contraction)

Cable Lat Pulls 3 sets 3 sets (10 x50k, 10x 90k, 10x115k)

TBar Row 4 sets (10x 20k, 10x 40k, 10x 60k, 8 x 80kg's)


----------



## Guest

Get that shake down you! haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Get that shake down you! haha


tea was waiting mate so skipped it !


----------



## Guest

Give it half hour and get one down you mate.

Even better m8 would be to bring it to the gym with you, will have settled then by the time you get home? Have it with water aswell so not soo heavy.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Give it half hour and get one down you mate.
> 
> Even better m8 would be to bring it to the gym with you, will have settled then by the time you get home? Have it with water aswell so not soo heavy.


Yeah fu*king good idea that mate, nice one..


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Back done,
> 
> Not ate to well today so faded a bit towards the end...
> 
> WG Lat Pulldowns 3 sets (10 x50k, 10x 80k, 10x125k + 10x 80k )
> 
> CG Low Cable Rows 3 sets (10 x50k, 10x 90k, 10x125k)
> 
> High Grip Lever Pulls 3 sets @ 10 x80k slow and controlled holding at contraction)
> 
> Cable Lat Pulls 3 sets 3 sets (10 x50k, 10x 90k, 10x115k)
> 
> TBar Row 4 sets (10x 20k, 10x 40k, 10x 60k, 8 x 80kg's)


NICE !!


----------



## Milky

Ate well this morning....

Back and chest are nice and tight.

Legs tonight.


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight, Dave is ill and TBH had a tw*t of a day so a night off, nice bath and early night will do me fine...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No gym tonight, Dave is ill and TBH had a tw*t of a day so a night off, nice bath and early night will do me fine...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


>


Mate you of all people know what a bad day at work is like, nothing went right and wrong plant for the job...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate you of all people know what a bad day at work is like, nothing went right and wrong plant for the job...


im only playing bro... i fcukin do know brother .. my back is in bits today from last 2 days at work really been heavy days.. so im skipping gym tonight and will hit chest tomorrow and shoulders sunday mate. back is getting a fcukin rest for a few days...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> im only playing bro... i fcukin do know brother .. my back is in bits today from last 2 days at work really been heavy days.. so im skipping gym tonight and will hit chest tomorrow and shoulders sunday mate. back is getting a fcukin rest for a few days...


Doing an estate up in Oldham and there are brand new kerbs every where and l am expected to " jump " over them with a 5 tonne fu8king roller !!


----------



## MURPHYZ

r u tryin to say u cant bunny-hop a roller Milky, pfft what kind of driver are ya,


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Back done,
> 
> Not ate to well today so faded a bit towards the end...
> 
> WG Lat Pulldowns 3 sets (10 x50k, 10x 80k, 10x125k + 10x 80k )
> 
> CG Low Cable Rows 3 sets (10 x50k, 10x 90k, 10x125k)
> 
> High Grip Lever Pulls 3 sets @ 10 x80k slow and controlled holding at contraction)
> 
> Cable Lat Pulls 3 sets 3 sets (10 x50k, 10x 90k, 10x115k)
> 
> TBar Row 4 sets (10x 20k, 10x 40k, 10x 60k, 8 x 80kg's)


I'm getting DOMS just reading this.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky m8, when u started using the adex for water retention, did u start getting any problems with ur joints ?


----------



## Milky

Breeny:3057186 said:


> Milky m8, when u started using the adex for water retention, did u start getting any problems with ur joints ?


No mate not at all.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> No mate not at all.


cheers m8 for answer, my elbows are in bits and i'm pretty sure its the adex, less water = less lubrication, i dunno.


----------



## Milky

Breeny:3057295 said:


> cheers m8 for answer, my elbows are in bits and i'm pretty sure its the adex, less water = less lubrication, i dunno.


Only time l have had joint issues is with Winny mate.


----------



## Milky

No gym, no training and not a lot to report TBH..

Got my satisfaction elsewhere tonight.....


----------



## biglbs

:confused1:



Milky said:


> No gym, no training and not a lot to report TBH..
> 
> Got my satisfaction elsewhere tonight.....


 :confused1:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> :confused1: :confused1:


Ha ha you will never know my friend, you snooze, you lose....


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

does your missus know you left the bedroom to update your journal milky:laugh: or you doing it on your laptop


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Ha ha you will never know my friend, you snooze, you lose....


I look, i learn,mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Milky

Got to love babies eh....!!!!


----------



## Milky

Brekky time ready for legs with Dave this morning.


----------



## flinty90

have a good session matey !!!


----------



## Guest

http://underground.nutrex.com/videos/Zack-Khan/RoadtoRecovery/blogEntry89.asp


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> http://underground.nutrex.com/videos/Zack-Khan/RoadtoRecovery/blogEntry89.asp


i love this bloke and his outlook on training... and he is a fcukin beast !!!


----------



## Guest

Aye I was telling George about it, hes not seen it.

Deffo my fav bodybuilder, nice guy tells it how it is, makes me piss the bravado of him, funny guy.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Aye I was telling George about it, hes not seen it.
> 
> Deffo my fav bodybuilder, nice guy tells it how it is, makes me piss the bravado of him, funny guy.


my missus talks to him regularly bro.. he works in the same place as her... he a dirty fcuker aswell lol always asking her for mates and big t1ts pmsl !!


----------



## Milky

Good leg session....

All the shopping afterwards is sh*t tho...


----------



## Guest

My legs are in pieces m8, absolutely done in!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> My legs are in pieces m8, absolutely done in!


You did fu*king well on the hacks tho mate...


----------



## Milky

Jab tonight, got to get ready to own them bitches in Mansfield !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Jab tonight, got to get ready to own them bitches in Mansfield !


fcukin bring it you fackin kants !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> fcukin bring it you fackin kants !!!


Just done 2 mil of Kryptonite mate !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just done 2 mil of Kryptonite mate !!


that all ??

did 4 ml of hefty fcukin granite juice lol....


----------



## Guest

Nicely reminded. Mid week jab done, 600mg test, 300 deca save me doing it in the morning


----------



## flinty90

sounds like your both fully loaded then ... you better fcukin bring the pain tomorrow . if i can lift my arms above my head when im done milky you have failed, and i will tell everyone i know you have a small penis.. all 3 of them !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> sounds like your both fully loaded then ... you better fcukin bring the pain tomorrow . if i can lift my arms above my head when im done milky you have failed, and i will tell everyone i know you have a small penis.. all 3 of them !!!


I have tho.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I have tho.


yes im aware mate but do you want everyone else to know ?? lol


----------



## Guest

21 stone of jam it in power, plus ive got big fingers haha


----------



## TELBOR

'Kin hell you lot sound like junkies!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> 'Kin hell you lot sound like junkies!!


says the biggest littleist junkie on here pmsl XX


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> says the biggest littleist junkie on here pmsl XX


Lol! I've only done 800mg Test, 400mg Tren, 600mg Mast this week!

Means fcuk all if you don't eat though


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol! I've only done 800mg Test, 400mg Tren, 600mg Mast this week!
> 
> Means fcuk all if you don't eat though


fcukin eat then ya skinny cnut lol...

see you guys tomorrow at half 10 X bring the pain !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> fcukin eat then ya skinny cnut lol...
> 
> see you guys tomorrow at half 10 X bring the pain !!!


I'm trying lol.

Catch u all tomorrow


----------



## Milky

Good shoulder session with Flinty, Rob and Dave, not the best equipped gym in the world but we managed..

some good lifts all round and shoulders are nice and tender..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Good shoulder session with Flinty, Rob and Dave, not the best equipped gym in the world but we managed..
> 
> some good lifts all round and shoulders are nice and tender..


Nice,speaking of tender i just had a fillet steak and it was like butter(bought a load cheap at bookers-half price)


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Good shoulder session with Flinty, Rob and Dave, not the best equipped gym in the world but we managed..
> 
> some good lifts all round and shoulders are nice and tender..


yeah thanks mate.. back to your place next time bro...


----------



## TELBOR

Thanks for the session gents


----------



## Milky

Been a very productive day...

Cleaned out car and van, checked oil etc, tidied back garden, sorted out some other stuff and now waiting for Sunday turkey.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Been a very productive day...
> 
> Cleaned out car and van, checked oil etc, tidied back garden, sorted out some other stuff and now waiting for Sunday turkey.


Mrs Milky is slacking ,what time does she call this?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Mrs Milky is slacking ,what time does she call this?


In her defence l made her bathe me and succumb to my needs before making my tea.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> In her defence l made her bathe me and succumb to my needs before making my tea.


:lol:Charming,give her porridge and expect a roast.


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :lol:Charming,give her porridge and expect a roast.


Thanks


----------



## Milky

Shoulders traps and tri's are killing me.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Shoulders traps and tri's are killing me.


My body feels like its been ravaged by an undersexed baboon lol.. back tonight aswell doh !!


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me l cant wait to train tonight.


----------



## Replicator

good to hear ye all had a good day m8


----------



## Milky

Just done chest,

Strength not what it should be but shoulders still shot from yesterday TBH..

Also got a niggle in right shoulder, Dave seems to think its rotator cuff...


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky said:


> Just done chest,
> 
> Strength not what it should be but shoulders still shot from yesterday TBH..
> 
> Also got a niggle in right shoulder, Dave seems to think its rotator cuff...


Feck man Hope not! I've read alot on this just due to Tass's injury you really really REALY DON'T want it to be the Rotator CUff, that is bad news I'd give it a good Rest Milky.


----------



## Milky

strongmanmatt said:


> Feck man Hope not! I've read alot on this just due to Tass's injury you really really REALY DON'T want it to be the Rotator CUff, that is bad news I'd give it a good Rest Milky.


Fu*k that mate l am on a roll !!


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> Just done chest,
> 
> Strength not what it should be but shoulders still shot from yesterday TBH..
> 
> Also got a niggle in right shoulder, Dave seems to think its rotator cuff...


 Do you do rotator cuff warmups Milky mate?


----------



## Guest

Keep telling you m8, get them cuff exercises done twice a week. Done mine the world of good.


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> Do you do rotator cuff warmups Milky mate?


No and Dave keeps telling me too TBH...


----------



## Guest

xpower said:


> Do you do rotator cuff warmups Milky mate?


Does he buggery haha


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> No and Dave keeps telling me too TBH...


Think ya better listen to Dave on this one mate.

Will save you on possible future issues


----------



## Milky

Ok Ok l admit defeat...


----------



## xpower

This time next year we'll be millionaires lol


----------



## Milky

On a side note, dont know if it was the lighting in the gym or l am actually cutting up a bit... getting happier with the reflection tho...


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> On a side note, dont know if it was the lighting in the gym or l am actually cutting up a bit... getting happier with the reflection tho...


 Hogging the mirrors again


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> Hogging the mirrors again


I was the far end of the gym mate... mind you l have bad lamps !


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> I was the far end of the gym mate... mind you l have bad lamps !


 Your a unit mate,even I can see that


----------



## flinty90

Millky you looked leaner sunday mate for definite... and listen to dave mate ffs..

listen to someone for once in your life lol X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Millky you looked leaner sunday mate for definite... and listen to dave mate ffs..
> 
> listen to someone for once in your life lol X


I listen to lots of people, l just choose not to take much notice !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I listen to lots of people, l just choose not to take much notice !


i noticed X


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Ok Ok l admit defeat...


Fvck me----what?

Until next time a? :lol:


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3068415 said:


> Fvck me----what?
> 
> Until next time a? :lol:


Shush you and play along


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Shush you and play along


So!! you chose NOT to listen afterall ...............you scoundrel LOL


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> So!! you chose NOT to listen afterall ...............you scoundrel LOL


yeah he is a cnut like that !!!


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me l cant get away with anything.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Fu*k me l cant get away with anything.


Bollocks ..your a Mod now.....you can get away with everything


----------



## Milky

Back done with Dave...

Nice long warm up then..

Lat pull downs ; 4 sets ending with full stack/

Seated rows ; 3 sets ending with full stack

cable pull downs ; 3 sets, god knows the weight but a fu*king good exercise for those who havent tried them.

T bar rows ; 4 sets 40, 60, 80,100, plus120 for 2 for a challenge..


----------



## Milky

Right 4 weeks Friday l go away so here's my plan..

start the DNP next week for two weeks...

start a fish diet the week after for 3 week

This gives 2 weeks to recover from the DNP before going away, it also gives me a week to carb back up before the holiday..


----------



## Replicator

I was going to tell ye to be careful wi that DNP ...................till I remebered you wont listen to a bloody word so good luck m8 :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Right 4 weeks Friday l go away so here's my plan..
> 
> start the DNP next week for two weeks...
> 
> start a fish diet the week after for 3 week
> 
> This gives 2 weeks to recover from the DNP before going away, it also gives me a week to carb back up before the holiday..


you will need 2 weeks to recover from DNP:cursing:

I was thinking of trying DNP at some point in the near future.

Have you used it before Milky?


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> you will need 2 weeks to recover from DNP:cursing:
> 
> I was thinking of trying DNP at some point in the near future.
> 
> Have you used it before Milky?


No mate taking advice from Dave and Diggy on it.


----------



## Jay.32

I look forward to your opinion mate.... good luck with it


----------



## TELBOR

Milkman!

What else are you doing aas/meds with the DNP??

Your dropping the slin aren't you whilst on this......


----------



## flinty90

Will be interested to hear your experience on this milk


----------



## Milky

R0BR0ID:3071393 said:


> Milkman!
> 
> What else are you doing aas/meds with the DNP??
> 
> Your dropping the slin aren't you whilst on this......


Yes mate dropping everything .

Wont be doing anything but the DNP..


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Yes mate dropping everything .
> 
> Wont be doing anything but the DNP..


Cool

Any meds like T3's being used?


----------



## Milky

R0BR0ID:3071464 said:


> Cool
> 
> Any meds like T3's being used?


I am already on Thyroxin mate.


----------



## flinty90

You will still keep some cruise dose test going in though right ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> You will still keep some cruise dose test going in though right ??


X2, A good 600mg of test


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3071476 said:


> You will still keep some cruise dose test going in though right ??


Yeah l thought about this after posting.

I need to do a cruise to avoid shutdown again.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Milky said:


> Yes mate dropping everything .
> 
> Wont be doing anything but the DNP..


Even the GH after only 6 weeks?

Would love to run DNP but that sh!te scares me.


----------



## Milky

MasterBlaster said:


> Even the GH after only 6 weeks?
> 
> Would love to run DNP but that sh!te scares me.


Been on the GH since christmas mate.


----------



## flinty90

You will need to stick with at least 250mg of test oer week mate to spare muscle . not just cos of shutting you down.. dont want to lose them gains just for a skinny cnut look lol x


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight...

Been freezing cold and wet all day so hot food and chill out and fu*k it !!


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> No gym tonight...
> 
> Been freezing cold and wet all day so hot food and chill out and fu*k it !!


Rest and grow bro


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Rest and grow bro


I still feel like l have whiplash mate TBH so it wont do me any harm.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I still feel like l have whiplash mate TBH so it wont do me any harm.


Even an extra day is worth while if it means resting up an injury rather than training and agravating it .


----------



## Milky

Well rested and feeling good.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Well rested and feeling good.


recharged the batteries!!!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well rested and feeling good.


Good stuff, legs tonight hahaha that will soon empty you again


----------



## Milky

Dave:3074975 said:


> Good stuff, legs tonight hahaha that will soon empty you again


Hope so matey....cant wait.


----------



## biglbs

Let's see some good training done here mate,as usual


----------



## Milky

Good leg session in with Dave, strong bastard he is on them !!

Arms tomorow and rest up the weekend..


----------



## Guest

No gym for me tonight im afraid m8 sorry, just tried to phone you but didnt go through? Sent text aswell.

Been roped into having my sisters kids for the night, shes off on a night out and her other half is playing the cnut again. Can see him getting a good hiding soon!

Dont mind so much, she does it for me when I need it so only fair, plus I get them wrestling each other always turns out funny haha

Fun filled kids weekend for me, sisters kids tonight. My nieces kids tomorrow afternoon, need to put Davey Daycare on our front door and charge by the hour.

Going to try and get in this afternoon before they come down, so id imagine about 3 ish depending if im finished or not.

Speak later mucka


----------



## Dai Jones

Dave said:


> No gym for me tonight im afraid m8 sorry, just tried to phone you but didnt go through? Sent text aswell.
> 
> Been roped into having my sisters kids for the night, shes off on a night out and her other half is playing the cnut again. Can see him getting a good hiding soon!Dont mind so much, she does it for me when I need it so only fair, plus I get them wrestling each other always turns out funny haha
> 
> Fun filled kids weekend for me, sisters kids tonight. My nieces kids tomorrow afternoon, need to put Davey Daycare on our front door and charge by the hour.
> 
> Going to try and get in this afternoon before they come down, so id imagine about 3 ish depending if im finished or not.
> 
> Speak later mucka


You don't come across like that type of fella


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> You don't come across like that type of fella


Im not normally m8,

Hes got a knack for getting my back up tho, treats my sister like a cnut. Sooner she fcuks him off the better, her and the kids be better off without him. Many long stories


----------



## Milky

Not long since got in...

No gym, had a sh*tter of a day, pi*sed thro all day so sod it had shephards pie with a few chips and it was bloody lovely...


----------



## Guest

Are you hacked off with being a Mod yet, Milky, or loving the power?


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> Are you hacked off with being a Mod yet, Milky, or loving the power?


I'm just me still TBH.

I leave the proper MOD stuff to the proper MODS, they are far more intelligent than me and know the ropes better.

I just act on things l can see are bang out of order, if that makes sense..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I'm just me still TBH.
> 
> I leave the proper MOD stuff to the proper MODS, they are far more intelligent than me and know the ropes better.
> 
> I just act on things l can see are bang out of order, if that makes sense..


Yes it definitely makes sense


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Not long since got in...
> 
> No gym, had a sh*tter of a day, pi*sed thro all day so sod it had shephards pie with a few chips and it was bloody lovely...


lThat mental .today is the first day of sun (although well fvckin chilly) weve had up here for days


----------



## flinty90

You started dnp yet mate.. if so hows it going. how do you feel on it ??


----------



## Replicator

is it still rainin doon there ...forcast says you guys are in for it this weekend , winds and rain .......god knows your needing rain to fill up them reserviors


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> You started dnp yet mate.. if so hows it going. how do you feel on it ??


No mate, building up my courage to do it !


----------



## biglbs

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Dinitrophenol

You may like this!


----------



## Milky

I am also thinking of starting some bag work etc.... my wrists are weak and l feel l may need to start hitting people soon...

Also its great cardio..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I am also thinking of starting some bag work etc.... my wrists are weak and l feel l may need to start hitting people soon...
> 
> Also its great cardio..


Who?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Who?


Anyone who gets on my tits TBH mate.

Non forum related


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Anyone who gets on my tits TBH mate.
> 
> Non forum related


Just use a big baseball bat and save your wrists,i would,:gun_bandanar a gun


----------



## Milky

Loving it !!


----------



## Replicator

awesome .....absolutely fvckin awesome


----------



## Breda

I hope your training is goin well mate... Haven't posted in your journal for a while. Keep up the good work G and congrats on your mod status... You are now on my ignore list x


----------



## bricey25

id love to be that size..but due to genetics i dont this its poss :sad:


----------



## Milky

bricey25:3083299 said:


> id love to be that size..but due to genetics i dont this its poss :sad:


All we can do mate is keep trying.


----------



## Milky

Working again today...

May do some arms at home later.


----------



## Milky

Diet well and truly out today.

Pi*sed thro..freezing cold and starving.

Still got 3 hours at least to do.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Diet well and truly out today.
> 
> Pi*sed thro..freezing cold and starving.
> 
> Still got 3 hours at least to do.


Horrible day today m8! Feel for you m8 haha, im sat here nice and warm contemplating making some chicken hahahaha. Not to rub it in pal ofc :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No mate, building up my courage to do it !


ah ok, why you building up courage ???? you taken all the fcukin hardcore stuff without worry pmsl !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> ah ok, why you building up courage ???? you taken all the fcukin hardcore stuff without worry pmsl !!!


I dont honestly know mate,


----------



## TheThomo25

evening Milky how did work go mate? you wasnt on your own today Ive been workin all day resurfacing the roads for the olympics, dont mind really gettin paid double bubble! so u doin arms today then?


----------



## Milky

TheThomo25:3084560 said:


> evening Milky how did work go mate? you wasnt on your own today Ive been workin all day resurfacing the roads for the olympics, dont mind really gettin paid double bubble! so u doin arms today then?


No mate totally fu*ked off.

Set of home and had a bloody puncture so had to change wheel in the peeing down rain too.!!!


----------



## TheThomo25

Milky said:


> No mate totally fu*ked off.
> 
> Set of home and had a bloody puncture so had to change wheel in the peeing down rain too.!!!


GUTTED mate that does **** u off its not even a big problem just one of them niggling wana puch something situations, bet u could of changed that tyre

without a jack!!

Sorry pal forgot to ask, what do you do exactly in construction?


----------



## Milky

TheThomo25:3084633 said:


> GUTTED mate that does **** u off its not even a big problem just one of them niggling wana puch something situations, bet u could of changed that tyre
> 
> without a jack!!
> 
> Sorry pal forgot to ask, what do you do exactly in construction?


Work on the tarmac mate.


----------



## Milky

Big chest session tonight with Dave..

Diet being planned out as well and DNP probably start mid week.


----------



## Guest

Did you get my text m8?

Think my phones totally fcuked now, let us know what your doing tonight m8. If your still going I can go get it done this afternoon, if not ill hold on till tuesday.

Let us know m8


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight some weird stuff going on with dave and 12 men.

Chest tomorow, also actually measured my food tonight for the first time.

So tomorow l am on 200 grammes chicken, 100 grammes pot, 200 grammes fish, 100 grammes pots...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> No gym tonight some weird stuff going on with dave and 12 men.
> 
> Chest tomorow, also actually measured my food tonight for the first time.
> 
> So tomorow l am on 200 grammes chicken, 100 grammes pot, 200 grammes fish, 100 grammes pots...


Thats when it gets serious hen you start weighing your food.


----------



## Milky

Its fu*king on tonight..

Dave may never speak to me again.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Big chest session tonight with Dave..
> 
> Diet being planned out as well and DNP probably start mid week.


looking forward to following your DNP journey


----------



## Guest

Im ready for it matey, lets see what you got :lol:


----------



## Milky

Dave:3088418 said:


> Im ready for it matey, lets see what you got :lol:


I have to be interveiwed by the filth first mate.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I have to be interveiwed by the filth first mate.


You should have got a punch bag?


----------



## Replicator

Interviewed by the Police ...............wot you been up to ??!


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Interviewed by the Police ...............wot you been up to ??!


Just had to confirm to them l had actually sold my van to an armed robber mate, nothing too serious... :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Just had to confirm to them l had actually sold my van to an armed robber mate, nothing too serious... :whistling:


errrrm? stop it


----------



## Milky

Well cracking session with the bug fella..

Goow warm up then

4 sets incline bar ... 15 @ 60, 15 @ 80, 15 @ 100. 7 @ 120. Followed by 15 good and slow at 60.

4 sets cable flyes .... 15 @ 100, 15 @ 120, 15 @ 140, 9 @ 160.

Seated incline machine .... 15 @ 40, 12 @ 60.

Seated flat press ..... 3 sets, not sure of weight.

Pec dack, 3 sets..not sure of weight...

all l kept thinking about was the first 30 seconds commentary on this video...


----------



## flinty90

good session mate well done.... you on that DNP yet X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> good session mate well done.... you on that DNP yet X


Not sure when to start mate, tonight or the morning cant decide.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Not sure when to start mate, tonight or the morning cant decide.


i hear a lot of folks go for night time as they can sleep through the worst of the heat.. but you work outsid in cold so the heat may help keep you warm in day lol !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i hear a lot of folks go for night time as they can sleep through the worst of the heat.. but you work outsid in cold so the heat may help keep you warm in day lol !!!


Dave suggested day time mate so gonna try in the morning l think.


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> i hear a lot of folks go for night time as they can sleep through the worst of the heat.. but you work outsid in cold so the heat may help keep you warm in day lol !!!


It affects your workouts less from my experience this way as well mate


----------



## Guest

Aye I couldnt hack through the night, Im a light sleeper anyway found it much more manageable through the day


----------



## Fatstuff

Dave said:


> Aye I couldnt hack through the night, Im a light sleeper anyway found it much more manageable through the day


Horses for courses I suppose, I was taking mine with diphenhydramine and a fan on so I was sleeping sound. I used diphenhydramine because a. It helps u sleep and b. It's an anti histamine as some ppl get allergic reactions to dnp.

When I took it in the morning, my workouts suffered immensely!

Each to their own I guess though mate


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just had to confirm to them l had actually sold my van to an armed robber mate, nothing too serious... :whistling:


LOl I right :laugh:


----------



## Milky

Well the first DNP has gone down my neck..

" and may god have mercy on my soul "


----------



## flinty90

have a good day brother..

any starting weight ??? or a starting pic (even though i know what you look like its worth a log for yourself bro )


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> have a good day brother..
> 
> any starting weight ??? or a starting pic (even though i know what you look like its worth a log for yourself bro )


And you mate, hopefully a dry one too.


----------



## flinty90

weights log or starting pic mate it didnt show in my last post only your quote X


----------



## gymgym

4999 likes + my like = 5000!!!

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss



You go Milky !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well the first DNP has gone down my neck..
> 
> " and may god have mercy on my soul "


You following Diggys protocol milky with the support supps recommended for DNP?

Interested to see what results you get mate.


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> Well the first DNP has gone down my neck..
> 
> " and may god have mercy on my soul "


What support supps you taking mate?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> You following Diggys protocol milky with the support supps recommended for DNP?
> 
> Interested to see what results you get mate.





C.Hill said:


> What support supps you taking mate?


I am already on T3 by prescription and doing 3000 mg's Vit C, also popped abck on the Milk thistle as well.

Been feeling " flushed " today, not sure if its the DNP already.

GREAT back session with Dave,

Really shifted some wieght but was slightly distracted by the fact l had forgotten my wedding anniversary tomorow and wife not particularly happy.

Dave's fault TBH, he should have reminded me !!


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> I am already on T3 by prescription and doing 3000 mg's Vit C, also popped abck on the Milk thistle as well.
> 
> Been feeling " flushed " today, not sure if its the DNP already.
> 
> GREAT back session with Dave,
> 
> Really shifted some wieght but was slightly distracted by the fact l had forgotten my wedding anniversary tomorow and wife not particularly happy.
> 
> Dave's fault TBH, he should have reminded me !!


LOL. It's easily done, the forgetting the anniversary thing, mate. I'm hopeless with anniversaries and birthdays. I'm not bothered if people forget mine so I don't see why they should get so excited about it lol. I think you may have some making up to do though:lol:

That Dave is hopeless. He never reminds me about anything


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I am already on T3 by prescription and doing 3000 mg's Vit C, also popped abck on the Milk thistle as well.
> 
> Been feeling " flushed " today, not sure if its the DNP already.
> 
> GREAT back session with Dave,
> 
> Really shifted some wieght but was slightly distracted by the fact l had forgotten my wedding anniversary tomorow and wife not particularly happy.
> 
> Dave's fault TBH, he should have reminded me !!


Cool might want to look in to ALA as well milky. Potent antioxidant which helps a lot with the [email protected] dnp creates in your system. Glycerol too to help keep you hydrated, need a lot of water with it and dnp though, a lot!

Hope it goes well, get some pics up you shy sod


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Cool might want to look in to ALA as well milky. Potent antioxidant which helps a lot with the [email protected] dnp creates in your system. Glycerol too to help keep you hydrated, need a lot of water with it and dnp though, a lot!
> 
> Hope it goes well, get some pics up you shy sod


Yeah Dave said to take Dioralyte mate now you mention it.


----------



## Milky

Must have been up 5 times in the night for a wee, dont know if its the water or the DNP.


----------



## gymgym

Milky said:


> Must have been up 5 times in the night for a wee, dont know if its the water or the DNP.


Morning Milky!  Hmmm I reckon too much water ?? Am up at least once a night for a wee :laugh:


----------



## Milky

gymgym:3093930 said:


> Morning Milky!  Hmmm I reckon too much water ?? Am up at least once a night for a wee :laugh:


Possibly mate buy didnt drink anything past 7 pm last nite.


----------



## gymgym

Hmm I wouldnt know then.. interesting perhaps something to look into..


----------



## liam0810

Hope you're ready to be an irritable sweaty b4stard in a few days! You'll hate being on it but once you've finished and seen the change you'll love it. DNP is a wonder drug IMO


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3094035 said:


> Hope you're ready to be an irritable sweaty b4stard in a few days! You'll hate being on it but once you've finished and seen the change you'll love it. DNP is a wonder drug IMO


Just hope to see some results from it mate.

Diet has been strict ad fu*k as well mate so fingers crossed.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Just hope to see some results from it mate.
> 
> Diet has been strict ad fu*k as well mate so fingers crossed.


You will mate. It's good stuff. What dose you going upto?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Hope you're ready to be an irritable sweaty b4stard in a few days! You'll hate being on it but once you've finished and seen the change you'll love it. DNP is a wonder drug IMO


cant wait to try it!! will see what damage it does to milky first :lol:


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3094155 said:


> You will mate. It's good stuff. What dose you going upto?


Just two caps mate but see how l react to it.


----------



## Milky

Jay.32:3094209 said:


> cant wait to try it!! will see what damage it does to milky first :lol:


I feel like a guinniee pig !!


----------



## Milky

Dieting is going well.

No cheating at all..no carbs pm and no chocolate.

Meals have been 200 grammes protein with 60 grammes pasta. Bit of fruit..shake mid day.

Really need some pics


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Dieting is going well.
> 
> No cheating at all..no carbs pm and no chocolate.
> 
> Meals have been 200 grammes protein with 60 grammes pasta. Bit of fruit..shake mid day.
> 
> Really need some pics


I thought you stopped having pasta or are ya just cutting back


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Dieting is going well.
> 
> No cheating at all..no carbs pm and no chocolate.
> 
> Meals have been 200 grammes protein with 60 grammes pasta. Bit of fruit..shake mid day.
> 
> Really need some pics


Are you going to have any cheats mate?


----------



## The L Man

Milky said:


> Well cracking session with the bug fella..
> 
> Goow warm up then
> 
> 4 sets incline bar ... 15 @ 60, 15 @ 80, 15 @ 100. 7 @ 120. Followed by 15 good and slow at 60.
> 
> 4 sets cable flyes .... 15 @ 100, 15 @ 120, 15 @ 140, 9 @ 160.
> 
> Seated incline machine .... 15 @ 40, 12 @ 60.
> 
> Seated flat press ..... 3 sets, not sure of weight.
> 
> Pec dack, 3 sets..not sure of weight...
> 
> all l kept thinking about was the first 30 seconds commentary on this video...


Love this video Milky. Sorry bit random but what's he doing at 1:12??


----------



## Milky

The L Man said:


> Love this video Milky. Sorry bit random but what's he doing at 1:12??


Spoke to Dave about this and he reckons it smelling salts, l dont know what it does TBH but it seems to work.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Spoke to Dave about this and he reckons it smelling salts, l dont know what it does TBH but it seems to work.


Yup, smelling salts. They cear the head mate and get you to focus really well. A lot of the big guys use it when moving serious iron.

Good to still you're still breathing mate, and people are still talking to you after your promotion.


----------



## Fatstuff

Strongman rick uses them in the vids in his journal - hardcore


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> Strongman rick uses them in the vids in his journal - hardcore


I cant see how they work but they must do...


----------



## Fatstuff

No idea mate, it probably gives that little edge to lift the big loads


----------



## Mingster

They clear the head and focus the mind on the task in hand. Clear the head of any erroneous thoughts that might distract the lifter from the upcoming lift. Similar to getting a slap across the face from your coach/ training partner. You often see them used at powerlifting meets.


----------



## Milky

Well cant say many noticable effects of the DNP yet, may up the dose sunday to 400.

One thing l have noticed is l am sleeping much better ATM....cant wirk out why tho.


----------



## Jay.32

Jay.32 said:


> Are you going to have any cheats mate?


???


----------



## Milky

Jay.32:3097335 said:


> ???


Sorry mate missed that on my phone.

Out tomorow with in laws for a meal so the only cheat will be a few chips l think.


----------



## Fit4life

Milky you can try tryptophan to aid sleep

Good luck with your goals :thumbup1:

Kaza

my cheat philosophy

A little bit of what you fancy does you good, just dont marry it !


----------



## Milky

Fit4life:3097356 said:


> Milky you can try tryptophan to aid sleep
> 
> Good luck with your goals :thumbup1:
> 
> Kaza
> 
> my cheat philosophy
> 
> A little bit of what you fancy does you good, just dont marry it !


Thanks for popping in.

I have tried all sorts to be honest but l am curtently on nothing.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Thanks for popping in.
> 
> I have tried all sorts to be honest but l am curtently on nothing.


Having no carbs afternoons keeps me awake at night,

to help me sleep i like some before bed,

like crunchy nut corn flakes,

for a little sleep inducing insulin spike.

The only night i sleep better now is sat after a drink and some crap!

So diets don't help me sleep.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Having no carbs PM keeps me awake as i cannot have some before bed,like crunchy nut corn flakes, for a little sleep inducing insulin spike.The only night i sleep better is sat after a drink and some crap!


I cant understand this mate....

Am l being thinck ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I cant understand this mate....
> 
> Am l being thinck ?


Nah i could not understand it either,two things both done wrong at same time there,lol

Try it now :lolmsl


----------



## Milky

No gym because l was waiting for some kid to turn up and buy my bike, anyway he did and thats straight into the holiday fund...

Happy days.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> No gym because l was waiting for some kid to turn up and buy my bike, anyway he did and thats straight into the holiday fund...
> 
> Happy days.


what bike did you sell fella?


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> what bike did you sell fella?


Specialized Enduro mate, nice bike too....


----------



## Jay.32

nice! shame you had to part with it...


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> nice! shame you had to part with it...


I have to accept l dont have the time anymore mate.


----------



## Jay.32

No point keeping it if ya not using it mate..... im sure you will enjoy the holiday


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> No point keeping it if ya not using it mate..... im sure you will enjoy the holiday


£2000 of bike and £300 front light for £450 mate, he got a bargain.


----------



## tonyc74

i use the one a night nytol to help sleep works a treat you ahve to ask for it at the counter


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> £2000 of bike and £300 front light for £450 mate, he got a bargain.


fcksake he must be buzzing!!! how long did you have it?


----------



## Milky

tonyc74 said:


> i use the one a night nytol to help sleep works a treat you ahve to ask for it at the counter


Its good at the moment mate, will think on next time l have issues.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> I cant understand this mate....
> 
> Am l being thinck ?


no its not u mate, lobes's posts are incomprehensible at the best of times


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> fcksake he must be buzzing!!! how long did you have it?


He is mate l have had it about 6 yrs....


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> no its not u mate, lobes's posts are incomprehensible at the best of times


Daft hens beek fish! :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

hey milky have you decided where your going on holiday yet mate ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> hey milky have you decided where your going on holiday yet mate ???


Driving over to Nice / Monacco end of May mate then Turkey in August...

3 weeks and counting hence the DNP and major dieting..


----------



## tonyc74

Milky said:


> Its good at the moment mate, will think on next time l have issues.


good idea best not to get reliant on them just ends up being a vicious circle, night nurse also knocks me out


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Driving over to Nice / Monacco end of May mate then Turkey in August...
> 
> 3 weeks and counting hence the DNP and major dieting..


let us know how you get on,, got days booked in august but going to leave it till 1 week before and see where we fancy going and getting a last minute deal...

any other ideas bro ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> let us know how you get on,, got days booked in august but going to leave it till 1 week before and see where we fancy going and getting a last minute deal...
> 
> any other ideas bro ??


Turkey is mega mate, cheap as fu*k and can put you onto a crscking hotel and give you a few tips.

3 course meal less than a tenner, breakfast £2, drinks cheap as fu*k...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Turkey is mega mate, cheap as fu*k and can put you onto a crscking hotel and give you a few tips.
> 
> 3 course meal less than a tenner, breakfast £2, drinks cheap as fu*k...


i hear there isnt much going off there though mate is that true ?? yes hotel idea would be great pal !!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i hear there isnt much going off there though mate is that true ?? yes hotel idea would be great pal !!


What do you mean by going off mate ?


----------



## Milky

This is a top place mate and not expensive at all..

http://www.celayhotel.com/


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> What do you mean by going off mate ?


as in much to do mate sorry... not a lot to do in turkey for example ??


----------



## andyparry123

Go on Milky me old son, what are your Judith Chalmers tips for Turkey?, going in July



Milky said:


> Turkey is mega mate, cheap as fu*k and can put you onto a crscking hotel and give you a few tips.
> 
> 3 course meal less than a tenner, breakfast £2, drinks cheap as fu*k...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> This is a top place mate and not expensive at all..
> 
> http://www.celayhotel.com/


do they do that holiday in package deals mate ?? IE all inclusive or would you suggest self catering and going out for meals ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> as in much to do mate sorry... not a lot to do in turkey for example ??


Depends what your after mate.

There is a water park 5 mins walk away, buses into town every 3 mins, loads of restaraunts, Oludeniz beach a bus ride away with blue lagoon etc, loads of boat trips etc..


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> do they do that holiday in package deals mate ?? IE all inclusive or would you suggest self catering and going out for meals ??


They do half board mate dirt cheap but just down the road there is about 200 restaraunts all incredible VFM.


----------



## Another Excuse

How long you running the dnp for mate? I'm guessing you said? But you not concerned even with just running it two weeks and if you get water bloat which can take isn't it about 10 days ish to clear that you will still have that bloat going away? I have holidays start of June I fell of the wagon big style and I'm gutted


----------



## Another Excuse

Also mate I'm going to go against what I'm sure I read somewhere, I wouldn't use the likes of dioralyte at night to help with the salts etc lost from sweats. As dioralyte in its nature makes you retain even more water, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Milky

Another [URL=Excuse:3100049]Excuse:3100049[/URL] said:


> How long you running the dnp for mate? I'm guessing you said? But you not concerned even with just running it two weeks and if you get water bloat which can take isn't it about 10 days ish to clear that you will still have that bloat going away? I have holidays start of June I fell of the wagon big style and I'm gutted


I am on Arimidex for tge bloat mate and plenty of Vit C.

Running it for two weeks as well.


----------



## gymgym

Helllloooo Milky !!!  I never go one morning w/o my Vitamin C :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

andyparry123 said:


> Go on Milky me old son, what are your Judith Chalmers tips for Turkey?, going in July


Where you going mate ?

I only know Oludeniz / Hisarnou / Fethiye areas's


----------



## Guest

You grafting today m8?

What time you wanna go the gym?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> You grafting today m8?
> 
> What time you wanna go the gym?


You ok for this afternoon mate ?

Got the outlaws up.


----------



## Guest

Yeah sound m8, just give us a text. Cant go too late tho got to go see that moaning sod haha


----------



## andyparry123

Calis mate next to Fethiye (I'm told), cant wait. Are the chemists as good as I am led to believe?



Milky said:


> Where you going mate ?
> 
> I only know Oludeniz / Hisarnou / Fethiye areas's


----------



## Milky

andyparry123 said:


> Calis mate next to Fethiye (I'm told), cant wait. Are the chemists as good as I am led to believe?


Chalis is lovely mate, and no the chemists are sh8t, dont build your hopes up honestly.

Jump on the Dolmus over to Hisarnou mate or oludeniz, only ten mins away.


----------



## Replicator

Hi Milky Mod , hows things .

and hows the granbairn doing

Here a photo( taken last Sunday) of our new one Mya .nearly 4 months old now


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Hi Milky Mod , hows things .
> 
> and hows the granbairn doing
> 
> Here a photo( taken last Sunday) of our new one Mya .nearly 4 months old now


She's a cracker mate and she even lloks like a jock already !!!!

Lovely name too....


----------



## Milky

Another great session in, really making each other have it ATM..

Arms and we had to sack it three quarters thro what we usually do as we were both fu*ked and sore already !


----------



## Guest

there you go m8, had to shrink them a bit, came out fckin massive.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> there you go m8, had to shrink them a bit, came out fckin massive.


Cheers mate scrubbed the last one...


----------



## Milky

Looking and feeling very " flat " ATM.

Also l have lost half a stone somewhere, l have been at 17 for a while now and today l was 16.5.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Milky said:


> Looking and feeling very " flat " ATM.
> 
> Also l have lost half a stone somewhere, l have been at 17 for a while now and today l was 16.5.


Water weight?


----------



## Milky

Gorgeous_George said:


> Water weight?


Possibly mate, face is far less bloated and people are commenting..


----------



## paul81

still got that beastly back i'd say! :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

paul81:3101062 said:


> still got that beastly back i'd say! :thumbup1:


Just needs bloody shaving mate.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Just needs bloody shaving mate.


Ha. The missus shaved my upper body yesterday. I look like a new born chick:lol: :lol:


----------



## tprice

back looks good milky!


----------



## Milky

tprice said:


> back looks good milky!


Pity the front doesnt !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Pity the front doesnt !


No amount of gear or effort will change that mush milky. 

Looking good fella


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Ay up mate..

Looking good in them pics..good strong back bro..nice work :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> No amount of gear or effort will change that mush milky.
> 
> Looking good fella


7 day ban, not for insulting a MOD, for being ginger !!


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Pity the front doesnt !


Fvck off !!!!there's nothing wrong with the front of you either

Great work m8


----------



## liam0810

You're looking well mate. Now you've upped the DNP dosage it might get a little harder but it's well worth it


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Looking good mate...

Shoulder, back and arms are looking good.

Not too keen on that sweat patch on your **** though!!!

Not that i was looking at your ****, :lol:


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Looking good mate...
> 
> Shoulder, back and arms are looking good.
> 
> Not too keen on that sweat patch on your **** though!!!
> 
> Not that i was looking at your ****, :lol:


Was wondering who would point that out !

I am very "flat" ATM for some reason, possibly with lack of carbs mate.

Cheers tho all the same.

:thumbup1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Was wondering who would point that out !
> 
> I am very "flat" ATM for some reason, possibly with lack of carbs mate.
> 
> Cheers tho all the same.
> 
> :thumbup1:


You might be thinking that because of the drop in weight.


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> You might be thinking that because of the drop in weight.


Bump , its only you that sees it that way Milky ...................nobody critisises us worse than ourselves LOL


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Bump , its only you that sees it that way Milky ...................nobody critisises us worse than ourselves LOL


Yeah very true mate, l learn to live with it tho.


----------



## Mingster

I'm no DNP expert mate, but I've read of a few people that feel very flat on a course. It's not until a day or two after coming off and carbing up that they see the best results.


----------



## andyparry123

yep, gonna have a go at olu deniz with the kids for the watersports. Gutted about the chemist! Dont think I will be able to resist trying a little northern charm if I come across one though!



Milky said:


> Chalis is lovely mate, and no the chemists are sh8t, dont build your hopes up honestly.
> 
> Jump on the Dolmus over to Hisarnou mate or oludeniz, only ten mins away.


----------



## Milky

andyparry123 said:


> yep, gonna have a go at olu deniz with the kids for the watersports. Gutted about the chemist! Dont think I will be able to resist trying a little northern charm if I come across one though!


Mate they sell fu*k all worth buying now l swear.

Its about 4 items at the most.


----------



## biglbs

scary time to post as depleted of h2o bud,don't do it again until off poison!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> scary time to post as depleted of h2o bud,don't do it again until off poison!


is this code LOL


----------



## Replicator

A need to get to ma bed ...good night Milky and friends


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> is this code LOL


Ai,'tis ma pal!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Cheers mate scrubbed the last one...


The size of dave in that piccy?lol

Looks about 10 x 10!

If you worked out my cryptic post,it meant the dnp will empty water out of muscles and into sc layers,this coupled with low carbs will make you feel sh1t,until your body adjusts,so not the best time for pics for your own sanity!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> The size of dave in that piccy?lol
> 
> Looks about 10 x 10!
> 
> If you worked out my cryptic post,it meant the dnp will empty water out of muscles and into sc layers,this coupled with low carbs will make you feel sh1t,until your body adjusts,so not the best time for pics for your own sanity!


I actually hide behind him when l give the cage fighters any sh*t !! :lol:

I am ok with the pics mate TBH, l hate myself no matter whats going on in my life..

TODAY,

Sat here sweating like a bitch, upped the DNP to 2 caps, ( 400 mcgs l think )

Face is getting leaner which l am made up about and diet is back on track...

May do shoulders soon..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> 7 day ban, not for insulting a MOD, for being ginger !!


Lol! To be honest thats fair enough! :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I actually hide behind him when l give the cage fighters any sh*t !! :lol:
> 
> I am ok with the pics mate TBH, l hate myself no matter whats going on in my life..
> 
> TODAY,
> 
> Sat here sweating like a bitch, upped the DNP to 2 caps, ( 400 mcgs l think )
> 
> Face is getting leaner which l am made up about and diet is back on track...
> 
> May do shoulders soon..


Bloody hell Milky ...you gotta learn to like yourself ...even just a little LOL


----------



## Milky

Sat here sweating my gyno infested t*ts off !


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Sat here sweating my gyno infested t*ts off !


Ha ha it's kicked in then pal!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Ha ha it's kicked in then pal!


Wife is begging me to phone a bloody ambulance !

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Haha youll be fine m8, nice cold shower and plenty of cordial


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Wife is begging me to phone a bloody ambulance !
> 
> :lol:


If you can phone your own ambulance, you don't need it! Lol

Obviously kicking in well now milky. Keep hydrated mate!!


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Sat here sweating my gyno infested t*ts off !





Milky said:


> Wife is begging me to phone a bloody ambulance !
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Does she no think your hot stuff the now then :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Does she no think your hot stuff the now then :whistling: :lol:


Sweaty pig more like.


----------



## Replicator

youll see your abs by morning


----------



## deeppurple

milky.......an OLD book


----------



## Milky

Todays food,

4 scrambled eggs, 2 toast

200 grammes fish, 50 grammes pasta,

250 grammes lamb, asparagus and carrots ( a very very few )

Plenty of fluids and will be a shake later...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Todays food,
> 
> 4 scrambled eggs, 2 toast
> 
> 200 grammes fish, 50 grammes pasta,
> 
> 250 grammes lamb, asparagus and carrots ( a very very few )
> 
> Plenty of fluids and will be a shake later...


Looking very clean. That cooked or raw weight for meats and pasta? Presume raw??


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking very clean. That cooked or raw weight for meats and pasta? Presume raw??


All raw mate mate yeah...


----------



## Milky

Wife has ordered me Evolution of bodybuilding, cant wait to see it..


----------



## Milky

My god l am craving carbs.


----------



## tprice

dont know about you milky but i fancy a pizza haha!

what shall we get haha


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> My god l am craving carbs.


Dont Dont ..go drink another pint of water and get the full feeling :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> My god l am craving carbs.


Shake with some peanut butter in. Good for cravings. Or scoop of protein (choc is best!) In Greek yoghurt if you have any. Also works.


----------



## Milky

Chest today with Dave.

Must remember to take a towel as well. Bloody mad it is, holiday in less than 3 weeks and all l can think about is next gym session.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Chest today with Dave.
> 
> Must remember to take a towel as well. Bloody mad it is, holiday in less than 3 weeks and all l can think about is next gym session.


He has only just gone back to bed,could'nt sleep,like me:rolleyes:


----------



## Guest

Aye got back to sleep @ 6. Im up now tho. Even managed to get a brew in bed off her MIRACLE!!!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye got back to sleep @ 6. Im up now tho. Even managed to get a brew in bed off her MIRACLE!!!


Let me know what time mate.

So far this morning,

bowl shreddies,

2 x milk thistle

200 mgs x T3

2000 mgs x Vit C

half x Arimidex

400 mgs x DNP.


----------



## Guest

Whenever your ready m8, just having some weetabix now and im ready for showtime!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Whenever your ready m8, just having some weetabix now and im ready for showtime!


Just had my eggs mate, is 11 ok ?


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Aye got back to sleep @ 6. Im up now tho. Even managed to get a brew in bed off her MIRACLE!!!


Lucky bugger,none not a wink here!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Lucky bugger,none not a wink here!


You still rough mate ?


----------



## biglbs

I swear it has got worse,dug out anti-biotics now too ffs well sh1t mate


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> I swear it has got worse,dug out anti-biotics now too ffs well sh1t mate


Kin ell m8, get to the docs, sounds terrible


----------



## tonyc74

that looks like a good fat loss cycle hows it going any real changes yet?


----------



## Jay.32

Milky, how long are you running the dnp mate?


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Kin ell m8, get to the docs, sounds terrible


Just as well i have my reserve of 500mg anti-bi's hehe

peps every 3 hours too,supposed to up immune. :thumb :and nice bit of growth release too!


----------



## Milky

tonyc74 said:


> that looks like a good fat loss cycle hows it going any real changes yet?





Jay.32 said:


> Milky, how long are you running the dnp mate?


Running it for two weeks, it may be a placebo effect but l am feeling flat and weaker but have lost about 10 lbs.

I am pretty sure the dieting has had a massive effect on things to tho TBH.


----------



## Milky

just trained chest, fu8k me it hurt like hell.

Dave was eating plates for breakfast, got a couple out at 160 kgs l think it was, VERY impressed with it !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> just trained chest, fu8k me it hurt like hell.
> 
> Dave was eating plates for breakfast, got a couple out at 160 kgs l think it was, VERY impressed with it !


He was up early and no one cooked him food mate!


----------



## Milky

Went on sunbed, then home for postworkout shake, now food time.

Wife scalped me this morning so l no longer resemble a silverback thankfully.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky:3105094 said:


> just trained chest, fu8k me it hurt like hell.
> 
> Dave was eating plates for breakfast, got a couple out at 160 kgs l think it was, VERY impressed with it !


Manimal! Goof work guys.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Manimal! Goof work guys.


He beats me on chest and legs and l have a slight edge on back and arms...

Been doing some cracking workouts recently, not stopping till the pain is unbearable and you have no choice but to stop..


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> He beats me on chest and legs and l have a slight edge on back and arms...
> 
> Been doing some cracking workouts recently, not stopping till the pain is unbearable and you have no choice but to stop..


That's how it should be! Cranks the intensity and results right up!


----------



## Milky

Just sweated out the 50 grammes carbs l had for my dinner, sat here dripping !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just sweated out the 50 grammes carbs l had for my dinner, sat here dripping !


LOL , who needs a sauna when youve got DNP


----------



## Milky

My god its warm !!

:lol:

Back tomorow, cant wait...


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> My god its warm !!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Back tomorow, cant wait...


my favorite body part to train


----------



## Guest

Chest is delicate this morning pal.

Roll on tonight.

Got my dates through aswell for scotland

14-18th May

6-14th June

9-13th July

Thats me done up there then, should be all pretty close to home after that :thumb:


----------



## Milky

You go up there either side of my hols...bloody typical...oh well such is life.

Breakfast

4 scrambled on 2 wholemeal toast

Just ate...

200 grammes talapia..50 gramnes pasta.

Dinner will be shake and banana

Mid aft ....

200 grammes chicken

Workout

PWO shake.

Tea....

200 grammes mince and green beans.


----------



## Fatstuff

What's talapia??


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff:3107483 said:


> What's talapia??


Fish mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ok lol, if it's not cod I'm clueless  . Seems like u got ur diet sussed mate


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff:3107494 said:


> Ok lol, if it's not cod I'm clueless  . Seems like u got ur diet sussed mate


Bloody hard work tho mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol tell me about it!! I used to think, yeah it will be great eating lots of calories!! How wrong am I!!


----------



## liam0810

Have your workouts started to struggle yet due to the DNP? I found squatting and lunges were a killer and felt like I was gonna pass out!


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3107575 said:


> Have your workouts started to struggle yet due to the DNP? I found squatting and lunges were a killer and felt like I was gonna pass out!


Definatly fading mate yeah.


----------



## flinty90

Are you feeling leaner by a long way then milkster or just a little ?? Why did you up dose so soon mate better results or testing water x


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Definatly fading mate yeah.


You do but as long as you are still pushing yourself then its ok. You're only on it for 2 weeks so its not too bad. Am thinking of doing another week at 500mg in a months time, just to see if it helps me get leaner.


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3107598 said:


> Are you feeling leaner by a long way then milkster or just a little ?? Why did you up dose so soon mate better results or testing water x


Lost 10 lb and feel flat as a pancake.

I upped the dose as l felt it wasnt doing anything.

I can really see it in my face tho TBH.


----------



## Milky

Sorry for short replies BTW on my phone.


----------



## Milky

No gym,

Fu*king job,

That is all really.


----------



## Milky

Dropped a stone in a week.


----------



## MasterBlaster

DNP is the only one that really scares me. I hate sweating at night and this seems like it would drive me mad but I'm glad to hear your having good results with it.

How long till you post up more progress pics?


----------



## Milky

MasterBlaster:3110275 said:


> DNP is the only one that really scares me. I hate sweating at night and this seems like it would drive me mad but I'm glad to hear your having good results with it.
> 
> How long till you post up more progress pics?


Another week mate.


----------



## Milky

Really struggling food wise today.

Sat in my Bobcat so as not to be tempted.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Whats your current weight G?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai:3111258 said:


> Whats your current weight G?


16 stone mate. Down from 17.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> 16 stone mate. Down from 17.


Top stuff, mate. I've managed to drop 6 ponds in the first two weeks of my cut so I'm there with you Stay strong:thumbup1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> 16 stone mate. Down from 17.


Are you a measruemtns person or just weight and mirror. Might be worth doing your stats to see where your losing it. Stay strong as said though, cut is better than bloated.


----------



## Replicator

Alls going well then I see


----------



## biglbs

Put's my little -3lbs per week to shame,lol


----------



## Milky

Got thro the door about 10 mins ago so missed ANOTHER session ( Really REALLY sory Dave ).

Sweating like a BITCH, it seems to get worse in the evening even tho l am dropping the DNP at about 6 in the morning !!!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Got thro the door about 10 mins ago so missed ANOTHER session ( Really REALLY sory Dave ).
> 
> Sweating like a BITCH, it seems to get worse in the evening even tho l am dropping the DNP at about 6 in the morning !!!


Heh dont worry about it m8y, works work m8, its cant be helped


----------



## Replicator

NO !!!Fvck work!!! training comes first :lol:


----------



## Milky

Laying off the DNP tomorow, really need to sleep, also got a horrenous case of piles. its like torture !!!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Laying off the DNP tomorow, really need to sleep, also got a horrenous case of piles. its like torture !!!


i presume your still drinking plenty of fluids mate ??

just drop the dose back down


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i presume your still drinking plenty of fluids mate ??
> 
> just drop the dose back down


More than ever mate yeah, rough as toast ATM, head cold etc..

I will just give it a miss for the day see how l feel.


----------



## Guest

You still up for the gym m8, or shall I go get it done this morning?

Cant imagine youll want to do legs feeling rough with grapes hanging out your hoop haha, let us know m8, ill go get it done this morning if your giving it a miss


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> More than ever mate yeah, rough as toast ATM, head cold etc..
> 
> I will just give it a miss for the day see how l feel.


Rest is best mate,no poison is a plan too,now off to buy some red grapes


----------



## Milky

Well its beat me.

Phoned Dave... No gym tonight.

He only laughed for a short while, fair play to him.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Well its beat me.
> 
> Phoned Dave... No gym tonight.
> 
> He only laughed for a short while, fair play to him.


is that due to work or the DNP or the piles?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Laying off the DNP tomorow, really need to sleep, also got a horrenous case of piles. its like torture !!!


Eat a bag of twiglets before bed. I did that last night and have had 4 sh1ts already today. :confused1:


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3114399 said:


> is that due to work or the DNP or the piles?


All of the above mate...plus the cold.

I need some sleep.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> All of the above mate...plus the cold.
> 
> I need some sleep.


Do you need any special precautions on dnp with a temperature,could it effect anything,ie get too hot?


----------



## Guest

If its any consolation I nearly shat myself on leg press m8, fcuker didnt want to go back up haha.

Went to powermill again, no point paying for the month at our gym for me only to miss a week next week.

Was speaking to Lorraine (Baz's missus, Owner) she says its going to end up closing down, which is a bit of a ****ter. They had another place lined up down the road but thats fell through, looks like hes going to be letting it all go come november when the mill lease runs out.

Crying shame really, if he spent a bit of money on it, it could easy be one of the best gyms in manchester.

End of an era at the mill.


----------



## Guest

How you feeling bud, managed to get any sleep yet?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> How you feeling bud, managed to get any sleep yet?


No mate saving it for bed time, reffereeing on here ATM, like a bunch of fu*king kids some of them TBH


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, been reading. Getting worse day by day


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Do you need any special precautions on dnp with a temperature,could it effect anything,ie get too hot?


?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> ?


Sorry mate...

I have just sacked it for now, its throwing me into too much turmoil along with the cold.


----------



## flinty90

you want some cream milky ????

to go with that pussy hahahaha


----------



## flinty90

but in all seriousnouss, not good to hear your feeling crappy again mate, you seem to be plagued with illness this last 8 months ... bout time you got to bottom of it all and found out what its all about mate , it sounds to me like your desperately lacking something...

i know there is a lot of sh1t going about though at the minute, missus been laid up for 2 weeks with a man flu !!! X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> you want some cream milky ????
> 
> to go with that pussy hahahaha


Mate l am in agony here, hoping it will all be gone for Monday and get back on track.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> but in all seriousnouss, not good to hear your feeling crappy again mate, you seem to be plagued with illness this last 8 months ... bout time you got to bottom of it all and found out what its all about mate , it sounds to me like your desperately lacking something...
> 
> i know there is a lot of sh1t going about though at the minute, missus been laid up for 2 weeks with a man flu !!! X


Health wise l have felt great TBH mate, this cold and the piles have just done me royally tho unfortunatly.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate l am in agony here, hoping it will all be gone for Monday and get back on track.


only joshing mate, like i said i really hope you get to the bottom (no pun intended) of this !!!!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Sorry mate...
> 
> I have just sacked it for now, its throwing me into too much turmoil along with the cold.


Yes i saw that,good move imo,as i recon you could actualy overheat if you had a temp too,good move mate,a stone in a week seems far too much to me mate though?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Yes i saw that,good move imo,as i recon you could actualy overheat if you had a temp too,good move mate,a stone in a week seems far too much to me mate though?


Really REALLY reigned in my diet tho mate, to the point of obsession.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Really REALLY reigned in my diet tho mate, to the point of obsession.


I read that too mate,but i still think that amount that quick is bad,due to electrolite levels,and blood viscosity,caused by coming off the blast of aas/slin/Gh,rbc count will be high,to me i think that is not good,just sayin mate,unless you were holding most of that in water,there was a bit i could see,but never a stone!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> I read that too mate,but i still think that amount that quick is bad,due to electrolite levels,and blood viscosity,caused by coming off the blast of aas/slin/Gh,rbc count will be high,to me i think that is not good,just sayin mate,unless you were holding most of that in water,there was a bit i could see,but never a stone!


Yeah l see where your coming from mate, l do do thinks a bit erratically hence why l try not to advise people on there stuff.

saw a fella yesterday who only met me for the first time last week and his reaction was incredible !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Yeah l see where your coming from mate, l do do thinks a bit erratically hence why l try not to advise people on there stuff.
> 
> saw a fella yesterday who only met me for the first time last week and his reaction was incredible !


Just glad your off it now,as i imagine you have no water left,that is when things can take a turn,so all good mate.be well


----------



## Milky

Feeling much better today. Still drained tho.


----------



## Guest

Least your on the mend pal


----------



## Milky

Cant decide wether to completely rest or train a bit.


----------



## MXD

Do a delt rehab rc strength workout?

Arms out palms up to plams out above head touching *20*2

90 deg elbow bend rc twists upper arm horizontal to verticle *20*2

thumb on hip to thumb up above head *20*2

internal rotations each arm *20*2

external rotations each arm *20*2

rope pulls neutral grip to pron at top low to high *20*3

one arm prone grip to supline grip low to high each arm *20*2

one arm prone grip to supline grip high to low each arm*20*2

delt stretch

Healthy and good for supporting growth


----------



## Milky

MXD:3117185 said:


> Do a delt rehab rc strength workout?
> 
> Arms out palms up to plams out above head touching *20*2
> 
> 90 deg elbow bend rc twists upper arm horizontal to verticle *20*2
> 
> thumb on hip to thumb up above head *20*2
> 
> internal rotations each arm *20*2
> 
> external rotations each arm *20*2
> 
> rope pulls neutral grip to pron at top low to high *20*3
> 
> one arm prone grip to supline grip low to high each arm *20*2
> 
> one arm prone grip to supline grip high to low each arm*20*2
> 
> delt stretch
> 
> Healthy and good for supporting growth


Do you not have an.instructional video please mate....


----------



## Milky

Well decided to stay away again tonight.

Tomorow is a new day and hopefully well enough to train.


----------



## xpower

Chin up mate.

things will be on the mend soon enough


----------



## Queenie

Sorry you're not feeling too good babe. Hope things get better for u soon x x


----------



## Milky

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry you're not feeling too good babe. Hope things get better for u soon x x


cheers sweet, been a bloody nightmare, totally drained but on the mend now. Amazing what a good nghts sleep can do.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Cant decide wether to completely rest or train a bit.





Milky said:


> Well decided to stay away again tonight.
> 
> Tomorow is a new day and hopefully well enough to train.


Best decision Milky ..your body will Definately relish it


----------



## flinty90

hope your ready for gym today bro ??? or you still feeling iffy


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> hope your ready for gym today bro ??? or you still feeling iffy


Feeling muich better, not 100 % yet but no where near as fatigued so gonna give it a go see how l get on..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Feeling muich better, not 100 % yet but no where near as fatigued so gonna give it a go see how l get on..


just half your weights mate and do plenty of strict reps , just feel that blood flowing through your muscles bro...


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Feeling muich better, not 100 % yet but no where near as fatigued so gonna give it a go see how l get on..


What you training pal? I'm off for another fasted cardio session now and then arms at 3. My mate is loving that arm session I did with you


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> What you training pal? I'm off for another fasted cardio session now and then arms at 3. My mate is loving that arm session I did with you


Back mate, is he cursing you then ?

We will have to pop over one Saturday when things get settled mate.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Back mate, is he cursing you then ?
> 
> We will have to pop over one Saturday when things get settled mate.


No honestly mate he loves it! He's back training properly with me now after missing god knows how many sessions over the last 10 weeks.

Pop over when you want mate


----------



## Milky

No gym, got my darling little grandaughter here so stuff the bloody gym TBH.

I also have an " issue " that is doing my head in, l need to sort it fast.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> No gym, got my darling little grandaughter here so stuff the bloody gym TBH.
> 
> I also have an " issue " that is doing my head in, l need to sort it fast.


Have a great day,i recon you will feel well good on returning to gym,expect the best pump you have had for ages-fast imo!Will be a great one. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thats that Ken Block video i was telling you about m8, insane what he can do in that car


----------



## DiamondDixie

Heya mate just out of curiosity how much do you weigh atm? You've probably posted it but I haven't read all 300+ pages (as rude as it sounds lol)


----------



## Milky

I am down to 16 stone mate, recent pics a few pages back.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Thats that Ken Block video i was telling you about m8, insane what he can do in that car


That was awsome


----------



## DiamondDixie

Milky said:


> I am down to 16 stone mate, recent pics a few pages back.


Looking very good mate, you look heavier than 16st in a good way, still look very dense and full.


----------



## Milky

DiamondDixie said:


> Looking very good mate, you look heavier than 16st in a good way, still look very dense and full.


Genuinely believe it comes with age mate, muscle density, said it many times.

Cheers for the kind words tho, much appreciated.


----------



## Milky

Almost back up to full steam now so its back on strict diet and another 5 days of DNP.


----------



## biglbs

The holliday loometh milkman!


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3121741 said:


> The holliday loometh milkman!


Exactly mate.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Exactly mate.


Amazing how we treat holls like a mini show to get ready for,prep is much the same.


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3121750 said:


> Amazing how we treat holls like a mini show to get ready for,prep is much the same.


Your not wrong.

This is actually a dummy run for my holiday in August !!!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Your not wrong.
> 
> This is actually a dummy run for my holiday in August !!!


Even more well planned then:thumb:


----------



## Milky

Just going thro the physiques on UKM thread has made me more determined to get my pic on there.

Fu*king fantastic thread and goes to show how much talent we have on this board, and l want to be seen as one of them !!


----------



## flinty90

im looking for these recent pics milky ???? what page they on bro ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> im looking for these recent pics milky ???? what page they on bro ??


295 mate


----------



## flinty90

nice mate.. you have always had a great back,shoulders and good arms from what i know of you... it would be good to see pics after dnp when you fill back out to see the difference, i know Uriel had a massive difference between the two...

And stop putting yourself down FFS mate its a really poor thing to do and actually turns people away from you (psycologically makes you seem weak) and your not.. so lets keep the negative away and focus on the positives yet to come.... X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> nice mate.. you have always had a great back,shoulders and good arms from what i know of you... it would be good to see pics after dnp when you fill back out to see the difference, i know Uriel had a massive difference between the two...
> 
> And stop putting yourself down FFS mate its a really poor thing to do and actually turns people away from you (psycologically makes you seem weak) and your not.. so lets keep the negative away and focus on the positives yet to come.... X


Not deliberatly negative mate, just strive for more.

Life wise l couldnt be happier etc, just want that bit more physique wise.


----------



## Guest

Its looking at yourself m8 you dont see any changes, Im the worst **** in the world for it. Im positive people see a different person than I do when I look in the mirror haha.

I can definitley see changes in you, see them every week. Just keep going the way we are going m8 and we'll get there. Even if it kills us haha


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Not deliberatly negative mate, just strive for more.
> 
> Life wise l couldnt be happier etc, *just want that bit more physique wise*.


and your going exactly the right way about it.... Patience mate and effort like you are doing it will come... take pride in the fact that you can do things with your body that average blokes Cant ,wont and will never be able to do as they havent got the time, inclination , mindset or effort to do it..

Your already in top 5% of the human race mate for these achievements ... what the hell is there to be negative about !X


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Its looking at yourself m8 you dont see any changes, Im the worst **** in the world for it. Im positive people see a different person than I do when I look in the mirror haha.
> 
> I can definitley see changes in you, see them every week. Just keep going the way we are going m8 and we'll get there. Even if it kills us haha


and you ya cnut dont even start down that road, your a fcukin freak mate and when even for 1 second in this world could ANYONE look at you and not think "fcuk me he is masssive" lol...


----------



## C.Hill

biglbs said:


> Amazing how we treat holls like a mini show to get ready for,prep is much the same.


Lmao so true.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> and you ya cnut dont even start down that road, your a fcukin freak mate and when even for 1 second in this world could ANYONE look at you and not think "fcuk me he is masssive" lol...


Haha if anything m8, it pushes me harder. Good drive for me


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Its looking at yourself m8 you dont see any changes, Im the worst **** in the world for it. Im positive people see a different person than I do when I look in the mirror haha.
> 
> I can definitley see changes in you, see them every week. Just keep going the way we are going m8 and we'll get there. Even if it kills us haha


You would look fu*king IMMENSE if you leaned up you know mate, your frame and lean muscle. fu*k me people would run away from you !!


----------



## Guest

Aye my im deffo going on a big cut once ive finished this cycle. No long left on it now I dont think ,into the last bottles.

Then its back on the DNP / T3 / Cruising dose


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> You would look fu*king IMMENSE if you leaned up you know mate, your frame and lean muscle. fu*k me people would run away from you !!


I agree with this. After training with you both, if you dropped a little fat you'd probably look bigger. You'll drop the fat though if you're going on the DNP and T3.


----------



## Milky

FU*KING GYM IS CLOSED :cursing:

WTF IS ALL THAT ABOUT ????


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> FU*KING GYM IS CLOSED :cursing:
> 
> WTF IS ALL THAT ABOUT ????


If you want mate go salford reds gym and I'll give you my code to get in?


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3122166 said:


> If you want mate go salford reds gym and I'll give you my code to get in?


Mrs planned my day out now mate. Thanks tho.much appreciated.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Mrs planned my day out now mate. Thanks tho.much appreciated.


No worries pal


----------



## Milky

Our next shoulder workout Dave,


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Our next shoulder workout Dave,


looks a good session, i like the front incline delt exercise he was doing, i bet there killers...

is it just me or does all pro's form look crappy ??? (yeah i know there awesome etc etc and there lifting big weights) but it seems to go against a lot of things how they train to how they teach others to train with proper form etc...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> looks a good session, i like the front incline delt exercise he was doing, i bet there killers...
> 
> is it just me or does all pro's form look crappy ??? (yeah i know there awesome etc etc and there lifting big weights) but it seems to go against a lot of things how they train to how they teach others to train with proper form etc...


IMO and purely IMO l think its down to there size mate and the fact there ROM suffers.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> IMO and purely IMO l think its down to there size mate and the fact there ROM suffers.


Maybe mate.. i not really thought of that... to be fair i was thinking about the form thing etc the other day when i watched that video Dave posted with Kai green talking to that other bloke about bicep curls and the form required, then you watch Kai training biceps in another video and he is slinging himself all over...

Like i said im not knocking it as they obviously far outclass me in every way, but it does make me wonder what we should strive to do with regards to getting the best out of our training..

Im a fcukin stickler for form as anyone that trains with me will tell you.. i like to see it get done properly and believe IMO that it progresses you a lot quicker than a loose form but with more weight !!

i will rarely use a weight that i dont think i can achieve good form with, and im wondering if thats a good thing for me progression wise or maybe a (not bad) but bottleneck thing for me !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Maybe mate.. i not really thought of that... to be fair i was thinking about the form thing etc the other day when i watched that video Dave posted with Kai green talking to that other bloke about bicep curls and the form required, then you watch Kai training biceps in another video and he is slinging himself all over...
> 
> Like i said im not knocking it as they obviously far outclass me in every way, but it does make me wonder what we should strive to do with regards to getting the best out of our training..
> 
> Im a fcukin stickler for form as anyone that trains with me will tell you.. i like to see it get done properly and believe IMO that it progresses you a lot quicker than a loose form but with more weight !!
> 
> i will rarely use a weight that i dont think i can achieve good form with, and im wondering if thats a good thing for me progression wise or maybe a (not bad) but bottleneck thing for me !!!


Totally understand where your coming from and TBH l have started to worry slightly less about form on the last few heavy sets...just to get the fu*kers done.

IMO l dont think it does any harm as long as you have done the bulk with good form and good concentrtions.


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me l need to train .!!!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Fu*k me l need to train .!!!


Go train then bro ..


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3124324 said:


> Go train then bro ..


When l finish work mate.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> When l finish work mate.


Ensure you do bro !!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Maybe mate.. i not really thought of that... to be fair i was thinking about the form thing etc the other day when i watched that video Dave posted with Kai green talking to that other bloke about bicep curls and the form required, then you watch Kai training biceps in another video and he is slinging himself all over...
> 
> Like i said im not knocking it as they obviously far outclass me in every way, but it does make me wonder what we should strive to do with regards to getting the best out of our training..
> 
> Im a fcukin stickler for form as anyone that trains with me will tell you.. i like to see it get done properly and believe IMO that it progresses you a lot quicker than a loose form but with more weight !!
> 
> i will rarely use a weight that i dont think i can achieve good form with, and im wondering if thats a good thing for me progression wise or maybe a (not bad) but bottleneck thing for me !!!


The average Joe ( us LOL ) cant get away with the bad form they use without getting injuries ... but Dorain Yates was quite good with his form and he was and still is awsome


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Totally understand where your coming from and TBH l have started to worry slightly less about form on the last few heavy sets...just to get the fu*kers done.
> 
> IMO l dont think it does any harm as long as you have done the bulk with good form and good concentrtions.


Sorry ..but that right there is where you are gonna get injuries .or at least instigate them for later (your shoulders for instance) .the last ones when the muscle is fatigued and dont need any roughness . So good form and good concentration is the most important on the last ones.

OMO


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Maybe mate.. i not really thought of that... to be fair i was thinking about the form thing etc the other day when i watched that video Dave posted with Kai green talking to that other bloke about bicep curls and the form required, then you watch Kai training biceps in another video and he is slinging himself all over...
> 
> Like i said im not knocking it as they obviously far outclass me in every way, but it does make me wonder what we should strive to do with regards to getting the best out of our training..
> 
> Im a fcukin stickler for form as anyone that trains with me will tell you.. i like to see it get done properly and believe IMO that it progresses you a lot quicker than a loose form but with more weight !!
> 
> i will rarely use a weight that i dont think i can achieve good form with, and im wondering if thats a good thing for me progression wise or maybe a (not bad) but bottleneck thing for me !!!


Form has it's place for complete muscle development and is best for building a good base,however once the base is complete,many pros and advanced trainers will opt to incorperate mid range and cheat moves in order to initiate maximum growth by maximum muscle damage to chosen areas,ie the belly of the muscle.this is something i have spoken about to pros in the past and is fairly commenplace,though it does put a lot of stress on tendons and joints at the same time,especialy if performed in very bad form,you will notice they all have a body movement that cushions the stress?


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Sorry ..but that right there is where you are gonna get injuries .or at least instigate them for later (your shoulders for instance) .the last ones when the muscle is fatigued and dont need any roughness . So good form and good concentration is the most important on the last ones.
> 
> OMO


This is true also as you must be in control of the movement at times as i indicated.


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Sorry ..but that right there is where you are gonna get injuries .or at least instigate them for later (your shoulders for instance) .the last ones when the muscle is fatigued and dont need any roughness . So good form and good concentration is the most important on the last ones.
> 
> OMO


Dont get me wrong mate, l dont get silly bit l will give it a bit of a nudge etc if required


----------



## Milky

Cracking chest session, 55,s up and blasting so all good.

funny to see people struggling to pass them up to you tho... :lol:


----------



## Milky

Oh and slight ego boost,

Turned up on a job today, asked a lad was l in the right place, his response " fu*k me, what are you benching then ? "

I just laughed and said " 120 / 130 mate, nothing special " he replied " oh is that fu*king all yeah :lol: "


----------



## Milky

Really struggling with appetite for some reason.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Really struggling with appetite for some reason.


As in you're hungry or you're not?


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3127422 said:


> As in you're hungry or you're not?


Not hingry one bit mate.


----------



## Guest

Still on the DNP? I really struggled the last few days eating, no appetite whatsoever. Just made sure I forced the bare minimum down me, along with shakes.

Dont want you wasting away haha


----------



## liam0810

Wish I was like you and Dave when on DNP! I want to eat everything in sight!


----------



## Milky

Sacking the DNP.

The sides make it impossible for me to function at work.


----------



## Fatstuff

How many days a week do u work?


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff:3127738 said:


> How many days a week do u work?


How ever many l am required.

Rarely less than five and not uncommonly.seven mate.


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight,

Absolutely bolloxed, not ate at all today, feel totally fatigued, sacking the DNP totally, not for me at all.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Oh and slight ego boost,
> 
> Turned up on a job today, asked a lad was l in the right place, his response " fu*k me, what are you benching then ? "
> 
> I just laughed and said " 120 / 130 mate, nothing special " he replied " oh is that fu*king all yeah :lol: "


is that lbs LOL :lol:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> is that lbs LOL :lol:


Is it fu*k, its grammes !!


----------



## Milky

DNP.......not for me thank you.

Ok dropped a stone in just over a week but it just affects my daily lufe too much.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> DNP.......not for me thank you.
> 
> Ok dropped a stone in just over a week but it just affects my daily lufe too much.


But it seems to have done what you wanted it to do mate. dtop some weight fast !!


----------



## DiggyV

If you have an active job, the sides are going to be a nightmare. Did you add in some T3, I know you take T4 anyway, but DNP stops the T4->T3 conversion, and without the T3 you basically shut down with lethargy.

At least it helped you drop some weight ready for your hols


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> DNP.......not for me thank you.
> 
> Ok dropped a stone in just over a week but it just affects my daily lufe too much.


Was your breathing laboured mate? I'm struggling this week but think its because i've got a cold as well as using DNP. I've not managed any fasted cardio becuase my chest is so tight.


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3129975 said:


> But it seems to have done what you wanted it to do mate. dtop some weight fast !!


Yeah it did mate but not worth it IMO.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:3129992 said:


> If you have an active job, the sides are going to be a nightmare. Did you add in some T3, I know you take T4 anyway, but DNP stops the T4->T3 conversion, and without the T3 you basically shut down with lethargy.
> 
> At least it helped you drop some weight ready for your hols


I thouhght thyroxin was T3 mate ??????


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3130003 said:


> Was your breathing laboured mate? I'm struggling this week but think its because i've got a cold as well as using DNP. I've not managed any fasted cardio becuase my chest is so tight.


No breathing was fine mate just absolutely goosed.


----------



## Fatstuff

its a struggle mate i moved house on it in august last year, 400mg, hotish day and moving furniture i was literally sweating buckets and seriously knackered. work is fine as im mostly outside and i do a lot of static work but lifting and carrying furnitre - that was a serious struggle!!


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I thouhght thyroxin was T3 mate ??????


no mate.

Thyroxine, or if prescribed LevoThyroxine Sodium is T4. TriIodoThyronine is T3 or if prescribed LevoThyronine or LioThyronine. So If you have under active thyroid and get it from the doc it will be T4 - my Mrs is on the same - great with GH, crap with DNP.


----------



## Milky

Just about getting appetite back, having an early night tonight so hopefully be fresh for when Dave returns to kick his ass in the gym !


----------



## xpower

DNP is a harch poison & not for all I'm sure.

If breathing is an issue I find albuterol 8mg contant release/extended release work wonders

Also albuterol is amazing if taken an hour pre workout.It really opens the airways allowing extra reps


----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> no mate.
> 
> Thyroxine, or if prescribed LevoThyroxine Sodium is T4. TriIodoThyronine is T3 or if prescribed LevoThyronine or LioThyronine. So If you have under active thyroid and get it from the doc it will be T4 - my Mrs is on the same - great with GH, crap with DNP.


T4 converts to T3when in excess too however?


----------



## xpower

Ya mean T3 I imagine


----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> If you have an active job, the sides are going to be a nightmare. Did you add in some T3, I know you take T4 anyway, but DNP stops the T4->T3 conversion, and without the T3 you basically shut down with lethargy.
> 
> At least it helped you drop some weight ready for your hols


Just seen it!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6


----------



## DiggyV

biglbs said:


> T4 converts to T3when in excess too however?


I know, under normal circumstances T4->T3 and T3->T2, however DNP blocks the action of the protein that converts T4->T3, and you feel knackered and very lethargic on DNP.


----------



## Milky

Well the appetite is slowly returning and the lethragy subsiding thank fu*k so all being well train with Dave tomorow and were back on track.


----------



## Replicator

Back on track is the magic words


----------



## Milky

Well thats me punished well and truly.

Dave had some brainstorm about doing chest and shoulders but not a fu\8king chance after the chest workout !


----------



## Guest

Obviously didnt think it through haha I was bolloxed


----------



## Milky

Fu*king BRILLIANT subtitles on this video...


----------



## Replicator

that video clip was fvckin awesome

I liked the first part the best when the guy was talkin ....i found it inspirational and dare I say it but .....yes emotional at the same time.


----------



## nogger

Hi milky..just having a catch up..training still going well by the looks of it.


----------



## Milky

nogger said:


> Hi milky..just having a catch up..training still going well by the looks of it.


All is well my friend yes...


----------



## Milky

just trained back with Dave, nothing to heavy but great contractions on all exercises...

Feel like a barn door ATM !


----------



## Replicator

yea ,I love back day too for same reason


----------



## Milky

Just watching Evolution of bodybuilding, looks good.


----------



## Guest

Ill have to borrow that off you m8, if you dont mind. Cant find it anywhere to download


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Ill have to borrow that off you m8, if you dont mind. Cant find it anywhere to download


Beat me too offering it mate.


----------



## Milky

I have been thinking about winding down for my holiday, thank fu*k Dave is back on the scene and got me back on track.


----------



## Guest

Plenty of time to wind down while your sat drinking coffee on hols m8, now is GO time haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Plenty of time to wind down while your sat drinking coffee on hols m8, now is GO time haha


I know if l HAD stopped training then l would have beat myself up mentally the full holiday for not giving it my all mate so its all good.

Amamzing the difference a few good workouts and clips on Youtube make.


----------



## phoenix1980

Forgive the hijacking, I know you like and have posted up some pretty good motivational vids, I liked the one on page 309 of your journal! I thought I'd offer this not quite bodybuilding but it can be used to fire you up for a good work out sesh for sure  :-






Id say that part about fear is pretty true, I often tell ppl I have no fear of failing I have fear of succeeding. To suceed requires a lot of effort and then some so as to maintain what you have achieved and then some more to take it to the next level ....... enjoy


----------



## MURPHYZ

nice vids, love reading this journal it's got it all , banter , training, feelings and all sorts, I just started a journal feel free to pop in and leave ur thoughts m8.http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/179464-breenys-lightweight-journal-sorts.html

sorry for the shameless plug of my own crap lol.


----------



## Milky

No gym, work today, more pennies for the hols.

Daves got me lined up for 4 days of hell next week tho so its all good.


----------



## MURPHYZ

thats good m8, ur gonna be ship shape for ur holidays.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> No gym, work today, more pennies for the hols.
> 
> Daves got me lined up for 4 days of hell next week tho so its all good.


And the man will go to hell

And the man will go through hell

And the man will survive the hell

And the man will show that hell CAN be beaten..........................till the next visit to hell


----------



## Milky

Just done legs with the spawn of satan...

Anyway got my revenge, lent him a dvd he thinks is evolution of BB'ing, its actually gay porn..... the git !


----------



## Guest

Bonus! :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Milky said:


> Just done legs with the spawn of satan...
> 
> Anyway got my revenge, lent him a dvd he thinks is evolution of BB'ing, its actually gay porn..... the git !


One from the collection ....?


----------



## Replicator

hey milky Mod ..how the fvck are you doing  and especially hows the wee granbaird getting on ?


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> hey milky Mod ..how the fvck are you doing  and especially hows the wee granbaird getting on ?


All is good my friend, head off for Nice in 2 days, baby is gorgeous although a little sh*t who wont sleep and sits there grinning at nana and grandad at 3 in the bloody morning !!


----------



## Milky

No gym, home late from work, knackered TBH and didnt have the energy.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> All is good my friend, head off for Nice in 2 days, baby is gorgeous although a little sh*t who wont sleep and sits there grinning at nana and grandad at 3 in the bloody morning !!


bwahahah :lol: yea m8 they are good at that the little buggers


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> All is good my friend, head off for Nice in 2 days, baby is gorgeous although a little sh*t who wont sleep and sits there grinning at nana and grandad at 3 in the bloody morning !!


bwahahah :lol: yea m8 they are good at that the little buggers


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

enjoy Nice mate


----------



## Guest

Normal time tonight matey? Back and Bi's!


----------



## Milky

Dave:3146746 said:


> Normal time tonight matey? Back and Bi's!


Hoping so mate.

Legs still killing me you know.


----------



## Guest

Aye mine are worse today. Aching like fcuk


----------



## biglbs

Good to see you guys keeping it nailed!


----------



## Milky

Just got thro the fu*king door !

FUMING to be honest, good thing l am not working tomorow or l would kill some ku*t the mood l am in.


----------



## bennyrock

Ha ha ha ha ha ha . This is a great time to tease Milky. NO HOMMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!


----------



## bennyrock

Tough day at work pal ? Hard life being a traffic warden eh ??


----------



## bennyrock

Bite u Bstard !!!!!!


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Bite u Bstard !!!!!!


Just a long one mate, seering heat as well so no fun.

Anyway clever bollox l go away on friday and your on for a ban so just cheered myself right up !!


----------



## Guest

Really good that DVD m8, enjoyed it.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Really good that DVD m8, enjoyed it.


yeah, not training related as such but very interesting l thought.


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> Just a long one mate, seering heat as well so no fun.
> 
> Anyway clever bollox l go away on friday and your on for a ban so just cheered myself right up !!


How long u away for ?? any place nice ?


----------



## Guest

Aye, interesting how its changed over the years. Really good watch


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> How long u away for ?? any place nice ?


9 days and Nice mate, south of france, Monacco as well.


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> 9 days and Nice mate, south of france, Monacco as well.


Nice mate. Wish i could afford another holiday. But on the bright side u will get fat and i will easily be bigger than u when u return. Just saying like, lol


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Nice mate. Wish i could afford another holiday. But on the bright side u will get fat and i will easily be bigger than u when u return. Just saying like, lol


I have Turkey 10 weeks after l come back mate so gonna reign it in royally for that.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I have Turkey 10 weeks after l come back mate so gonna reign it in royally for that.


Turkey will keep ya lean imo


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good holiday milky.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> 9 days and Nice mate, south of france, Monacco as well.


hope ye have a good one m8 :thumb:


----------



## Guest

What time you fancy gym m8? Earlier the better for me


----------



## Milky

Really want to get a session in today but wife has done me a big list of chores so will have to play it by ear.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> What time you fancy gym m8? Earlier the better for me


Bloody hell your up early.

Wife has given me a right list mate, trying to work it out in my head now.

9.15 mite be best or is that too early ?


----------



## Guest

Sound m8, been up since 5 with the missus, shes on a course down in birmingham so did her breakfast and what not.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Sound m8, been up since 5 with the missus, shes on a course down in birmingham so did her breakfast and what not.


Ok mate see you there, what we training ?


----------



## Guest

Shoulders / Traps


----------



## biglbs

have a good break milkyman! :beer:


----------



## Milky

Cracking shoulder and trap session with Dave.

Fella sat next to us on preacher bench told Dave he had " the biggest fu*king arms he's ever seen " which must have been nice to hear.

Training been fu*king brilliant last few months, really focussed, really intense and PB's being smashed regularly. See big things for us if we can keep going the rate we are.

Definatly seen in a difference in myself and Dave.


----------



## Guest

Aye been some good training m8, been a big learning curve and still learning tbh.

We'll get there m8 :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Cracking shoulder and trap session with Dave.
> 
> Fella sat next to us on preacher bench told Dave he had " the biggest fu*king arms he's ever seen " which must have been nice to hear.
> 
> Training been fu*king brilliant last few months, really focussed, really intense and PB's being smashed regularly. See big things for us if we can keep going the rate we are.
> 
> Definatly seen in a difference in myself and Dave.


Nice work guys. We going to get any progress pics?



Dave said:


> Aye been some good training m8, been a big learning curve and still learning tbh.
> 
> We'll get there m8 :thumb:


Dont think we ever really stop learning do we mate?


----------



## Replicator

DiggyV said:


> Dont think we ever really stop learning do we mate?


Totally agree


----------



## Guest

Aye always learning something new.

@Milky - You having the gym today pal? Let us know what time m8y


----------



## Milky

"there'll be blue birds over, the white cliffs of Dover".


----------



## Milky

Ferry is a comin...


----------



## Guest

Good drive? Weather is spot on for it m8


----------



## Milky

Dave:3151808 said:


> Good drive? Weather is spot on for it m8


M25 shut mate big accident. Cost us an hour.


----------



## Milky

Bonjour homies...


----------



## MURPHYZ

Bonjour Milky, hope you a good holiday m8, and plenty of vino


----------



## Milky

Breeny:3152931 said:


> Bonjour Milky, hope you a good holiday m8, and plenty of vino


Dont drink mate but my god l have caught the sun.


----------



## nogger

Start of holiday going well for you mate....Bet its baking down there...


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> Dont drink mate but my god l have caught the sun.


well we got the sun bit , but its a shame i gotta fookin work in it.


----------



## Milky

nogger:3152944 said:


> Start of holiday going well for you mate....Bet its baking down there...


Car was showing 30 degrees most of the way mate.


----------



## flinty90

hey Milk just popping in to make sure your ok .. hope everything is going alright mate !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3155361 said:


> hey Milk just popping in to make sure your ok .. hope everything is going alright mate !!!


Sat on the beach in Nice mate, it doesnt get much better.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Sat on the beach in Nice mate, it doesnt get much better.


Its hotter here tho m8


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3155716 said:


> Its hotter here tho m8


Yeah l believe so. You dont have million pounds worth of yachts to look at tho.


----------



## jenny1

Milky said:


> Yeah l believe so. You dont have million pounds worth of yachts to look at tho.


very nice Milky, iv not been there in years but as u say some of the boats and yachts are fantastic in the south of france


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Yeah l believe so. You dont have million pounds worth of yachts to look at tho.


LOL Absolutely ,I'll give you that one  ..enjoy m8

later


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Sat on the beach in Nice mate, it doesnt get much better.


It is rather Nice there!

Enjoy


----------



## MURPHYZ

pfft who needs to look at yachts, when i got blocks of flats to look at. :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Saw a bloody De-lorian yesterday !!!!

Never seen one in my life before.


----------



## Guest

Heh, great cars


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Saw a bloody De-lorian yesterday !!!!
> 
> Never seen one in my life before.


Yea, he did say he was going over too ...........but he was a bit CAGEY about it . :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Saw a bloody De-lorian yesterday !!!!
> 
> Never seen one in my life before.


What year?

you in?


----------



## Milky

My god there are some beautiful prostitutes in Nice..!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> My god there are some beautiful prostitutes in Nice..!


be a m8, and pop one over for us fella.


----------



## Milky

Breeny:3156492 said:


> be a m8, and pop one over for us fella.


Awwww man.

If the wife wasnt here.


----------



## MURPHYZ

UK-M members jolly boys outing to Nice.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> My god there are some beautiful prostitutes in Nice..!


photos LOL


----------



## Milky

That is all..


----------



## Dai Jones

nice view anyway


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> That is all..


Hmmm I see al the pros have gone out to sea on all the yachts ........................or are you really in Scarborough


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3157759 said:


> Hmmm I see al the pros have gone out to sea on all the yachts ........................or are you really in Scarborough


I really cant see the wife allowing me to have my puc taken with one of them mate.

Gutted.


----------



## DoubleXL-

Mate! you're missing the weather in oldham/bury, it's ****ing beautiful!

Would still rather be in the south of France though! have a good holiday


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I really cant see the wife allowing me to have my puc taken with one of them mate.
> 
> Gutted.


I didnt mean you to get a photo taken with them LOL.. I meant just TAKE a photo of them ................on the sly when she's not lookin.

and by the way its 26degrees here in the borders and not a clud in the sky


----------



## Milky

Check out the helicopter.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Check out the helicopter.


not jealous not one bit


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Check out the helicopter.


is that a prostitute on the left wi her punter ?? :mellow:


----------



## Milky

Christ l cant wait to get back in the gym.

Dont look to shabby in my vest so l know l can make improvements in the ten weeks till l go to Turkey.


----------



## Guest

Its ****ing down here mucka, you aint missing owt haha


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Its ****ing down here mucka, you aint missing owt haha


Same up here dave fookin p1ssin doon


----------



## Milky

Just had a pleasant cycle along the promenade de anglais.

Sun on my back...lovely erm scenery...life is good.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just had a pleasant cycle along the promenade de anglais.
> 
> Sun on my back...lovely erm scenery...life is good.


i bet your putting some fcukin weight on arent ya mate scoffing everything in sight lol.. glad your enjoying !!


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3165370 said:


> i bet your putting some fcukin weight on arent ya mate scoffing everything in sight lol.. glad your enjoying !!


I'm not doing too bad to be honest mate. Not going OTT with it.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I'm not doing too bad to be honest mate. Not going OTT with it.


well at least you should be burning it all off in the sack at night bro :whistling:


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3165405 said:


> well at least you should be burning it all off in the sack at night bro :whistling:


Seriously mate dont even go there. I got more exercise doing a mile on the bike. Not happening.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Well apart from the lack of the good stuff, everything seems to be going well for you buddy. Not been on in a while, can't believe how much gets posted in here, must be people sucking up to you now your a mod, lol...

I've not trained in two weeks due to work commitments and i haven't been on anything in 3, so get your butt over to my gaf and see whats going on,


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Seriously mate dont even go there. I got more exercise doing a mile on the bike. Not happening.


oh dear ........time to slip out at night when she's sleeping and horse it up one o them prostitutes


----------



## Milky

Just docking in Dover.

Home in 4 hours then its operation 12 weeks to Turkey.

Considering paying for some advice / help / guidance.


----------



## Milky

Well, Nice Airport 8.30 am

My own bed 11.30 pm, not bad going to say l was stuck in traffic in Lyon for an hour as well ( 31 c at times in the car ! )

Brekky now then gym with Dave hopefully, cant fu*king wait !!


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Just docking in Dover.
> 
> Home in 4 hours then its operation 12 weeks to Turkey.
> 
> Considering paying for some advice / help / guidance.


Who you thinking of mate?


----------



## Guest

Gym half 12 m8?? Left my phone in the car so off charge, just making breakfast and im ready.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Paying for advice? Your sounding a little desperate George? whats going on?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Paying for advice? Your sounding a little desperate George? whats going on?


Nah mate just willing to try new things TBH.

Also think it would do me good an outside influence keeping me on check, challenging me to keep in check.


----------



## Milky

Just trianed back with Dave,

Good workout but got a twinge in right bicep and lower back so eased off towards the end.

Still felt " big " tho as l left so must have hit something right.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Nah mate just willing to try new things TBH.
> 
> Also think it would do me good an outside influence keeping me on check, challenging me to keep in check.


Right ok. I don't blame you to be honest. Sometimes you need a new take on things... Kinda puts things into a different perspective.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Right ok. I don't blame you to be honest. Sometimes you need a new take on things... Kinda puts things into a different perspective.


It may bea total waste of money but it may not, l intend to make some changes regardless TBH.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> It may bea total waste of money but it may not, l intend to make some changes regardless TBH.


Just listen to it with an open mind. Sometimes the so called pro's haven't a fvcking clue what they are talking about. :lol:


----------



## Milky

Very aware of back this morning, quite pleased about it.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello milky,

good to see your back!

Hows the training going big man!


----------



## Replicator

Morning milky , have you been jubilified yet ? house full of jubilification . ?


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Morning milky , have you been jubilified yet ? house full of jubilification . ?


Nah mate no bloody time !!

How's things your end ?


----------



## flinty90

So milky these changes your making whats on the horizon bro, what things are you loking to change ?? training seems to be on goal so is it diet ?? peds ?? other ??

ive us a bit of info into your mindset at minute !!!


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Nah mate no bloody time !!
> 
> How's things your end ?


Trying to shake this cold/flu thing ...its like im just getting over it and bang it comes back with a vengence for 2-3 days ...sick of it , feel a bit better the day .....well enought to give training a try early afternoon .

hope you enjoyed the hols bud


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> So milky these changes your making whats on the horizon bro, what things are you loking to change ?? training seems to be on goal so is it diet ?? peds ?? other ??
> 
> ive us a bit of info into your mindset at minute !!!


Yeah mainly gear and diet mate l think.

Me and Dave are bang on the money training wise, even a sh*t session is better than most. I am just wanting to give something new a try.

Rob pointed out yesterday and he's right TBF that l need to heed a bit of my own advice and could do it alone without shelling out a load of money but l just want to give it a go, if that makes sense.


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Trying to shake this cold/flu thing ...its like im just getting over it and bang it comes back with a vengence for 2-3 days ...sick of it , feel a bit better the day .....well enought to give training a try early afternoon .
> 
> hope you enjoyed the hols bud


LOVED IT mate, made me realise the difference between them and us tho and its VAST !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah mainly gear and diet mate l think.
> 
> Me and Dave are bang on the money training wise, even a sh*t session is better than most. I am just wanting to give something new a try.
> 
> Rob pointed out yesterday and he's right TBF that l need to heed a bit of my own advice and could do it alone without shelling out a load of money but l just want to give it a go, if that makes sense.


know exactly what you mean mate, and i have thought about it myself.. like yourself and Dave my training is lacking nothing but sometimes feel im missing the boat on diet tweaks and steds...

hope you get the final links in your chain sorted bro,


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky I'm excited too, going to gym today, although got to wait for my delivery whey protein, creatine tablets, Protein Bars, and resistant bands.


----------



## Milky

Just done a shoulder / trap with Dave.

ragged my neck yesterday at some traffic lights would you believe and its giving me some jip.

Not as strong as usual, possibly lack of sleep but give it my best shot.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just done a shoulder / trap with Dave.
> 
> ragged my neck yesterday at some traffic lights would you believe and its giving me some jip.
> 
> Not as strong as usual, possibly lack of sleep but give it my best shot.


thats all thats expected Milky :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

He wasnt getting away with lifting girly weights m8, despite not feeling his best haha


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> He wasnt getting away with lifting girly weights m8, despite not feeling his best haha


Good you were there to keep him on his toes Dave :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Good you were there to keep him on his toes Dave :thumbup1:


Honestly mate absolutely screamed yesterday as l turned my neck to look at traffic at a set of lights....fu8k knows what happened.


----------



## Milky

Just a shot of a boat we saw of the coast of Antibes...


----------



## xpower

Hope the neck sorts itself soon mate.

it's mad how the silliest thing in everyday life can pull/strain something


----------



## Milky

Just pinned 800 mg's Test 400 and 200 mg's of Tren, both Burr labs.

will be doing this for the next 8 weeks, Monday and Thursday.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Honestly mate absolutely screamed yesterday as l turned my neck to look at traffic at a set of lights....fu8k knows what happened.


Ive done the same thing ( not at trafic ligths but other reasons) and all I can put it down to is turning the head far too quickly and pulling something , you end up having to turn your whole body to see that way after that for 2-3 days ....bloody nightmare


----------



## Milky

Feeling a bit of a demic this morning, sore ar*e, sore neck and sore bicep, may have to resort to some cardio.


----------



## mal

tren will make you cramp mate,i get it everytime..and alot do.Its fvcking painfull.Im

on tren now first time in a year and already regretting it lol after 2 shots,zero sleep

last night cramps!! might just sack it off ..


----------



## Milky

mal said:


> tren will make you cramp mate,i get it everytime..and alot do.Its fvcking painfull.Im
> 
> on tren now first time in a year and already regretting it lol after 2 shots,zero sleep
> 
> last night cramps!! might just sack it off ..


May be that mate yeah, will give it a try for a week or two see how l get on.


----------



## Milky

Just trained chest, decided not to do legs as back in work tomorow and want to feel fresh ish, plus my glute is fu*king killing me !

Also just had some cracking news l hope to share with you all soon enough.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Hows your mood in the teen dude?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Just pinned 800 mg's Test 400 and 200 mg's of Tren, both Burr labs.
> 
> will be doing this for the next 8 weeks, Monday and Thursday.


Nice gear, I'm using both at the moment on a cut and going well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

mal said:


> tren will make you cramp mate,i get it everytime..and alot do.Its fvcking painfull.Im
> 
> on tren now first time in a year and already regretting it lol after 2 shots,zero sleep
> 
> last night cramps!! might just sack it off ..


Taurine seems to help with this for me. Also make sure you eat a banana a day and drink plenty of water.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Hows your mood in the teen dude?


Do you mean on the tren mate ?

If so was first shot last night so bit early to say tbh.

l am usually pretty good tho, too old now to act like a dick when on gear.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Do you mean on the tren mate ?
> 
> If so was first shot last night so bit early to say tbh.
> 
> l am usually pretty good tho, too old now to act like a dick when on gear.


You know what, i'm pretty fvcking sure i know how to spell. Why the fvck does my computer decide that its wants me to spell something completely fvcking different. CVNTING FVCKING THING!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Get some legs done softy hahaha :lol:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Get some legs done softy hahaha :lol:


Friday matey.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> You know what, i'm pretty fvcking sure i know how to spell. Why the fvck does my computer decide that its wants me to spell something completely fvcking different. CVNTING FVCKING THING!!!!!!


Mine is a tw*t too mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Mine is a tw*t too mate.


Its getting on my tits now. Almost everything i write i have to re-read to proof it before i post. :lol: It would be quicker for me to write it on paper and post it to you.


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> You know what, i'm pretty fvcking sure i know how to spell. Why the fvck does my computer decide that its wants me to spell something completely fvcking different. CVNTING FVCKING THING!!!!!!


wow, theres that tourettes coming in LOL:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Replicator said:


> wow, theres that tourettes coming in LOL:lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Milky

Having the most horrendous dreams / nightmares.

Tren maybe ?


----------



## PHMG

Milky said:


> Having the most horrendous dreams / nightmares.
> 
> Tren maybe ?


Active imagination is a good thing, Nothing better than waking up from a good nightmare and realising that you havent actually just sh.it and puked out your intestines.


----------



## liam0810

Yep it's the tren mate. I had some fcked up dreams on it but I loved them!


----------



## Milky

PowerHouseMcGru:3179250 said:


> Active imagination is a good thing, Nothing better than waking up from a good nightmare and realising that you havent actually just sh.it and puked out your intestines.


Not when you cant get back to sleep tho mate.


----------



## DiggyV

Yup, its the tren mate - how much you on mate. I am on a low dose and they are more vivid now than previously.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:3179737 said:


> Yup, its the tren mate - how much you on mate. I am on a low dose and they are more vivid now than previously.


Just did a mil last nite mate thats all.


----------



## Fatstuff

Have u seen fats latest progress pic in his journal milky? Have a butchers he's done well.


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff:3179895 said:


> Have u seen fats latest progress pic in his journal milky? Have a butchers he's done well.


Cant on my phone but will when l get home mate.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Just did a mil last nite mate thats all.


I guess that's 200mg then - same as me I believe - Burr! :lol: How often you pinning that, and with how much test mate?


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:3179930 said:


> I guess that's 200mg then - same as me I believe - Burr! :lol: How often you pinning that, and with how much test mate?


It may be about to change mate but l was doing it with 800 test once a week.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> It may be about to change mate but l was doing it with 800 test once a week.


Same ratio as me mate 4:1. Its the upper end of what I like to run, but am giving it a got but may drop it back a little to may be 5:1 (ish) - 800:150. I am actually running 800:200 E5D right now, and seeing how I get on.

How you finding the PIP on the TT400?


----------



## Ginger Ben

The dreams seemed to go after first two weeks for me on burr tren e.

Oddly it seems to have ramped up my libido like nothing else. My test dose is lower than ever at the moment but since starting tren, my libido is insane. Odd as i know it can do the opposite in a lot of people.


----------



## DiggyV

Ginger Ben said:


> The dreams seemed to go after first two weeks for me on burr tren e.
> 
> Oddly it seems to have ramped up my libido like nothing else. My test dose is lower than ever at the moment but since starting tren, my libido is insane. Odd as i know it can do the opposite in a lot of people.


Dont knock it mate, as long as the missus can keep up that is. :lol:


----------



## Replicator

just popping in to say hello ...................so, HELLO Milky !!


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Same ratio as me mate 4:1. Its the upper end of what I like to run, but am giving it a got but may drop it back a little to may be 5:1 (ish) - 800:150. I am actually running 800:200 E5D right now, and seeing how I get on.
> 
> How you finding the PIP on the TT400?


I feel like l have been kicked in the ar*e by a very angry mule, with steel toe caps on !


----------



## Milky

Just trained arms,

Great session although left tendon was twinging so lifts dropped possibly 5 kgs but not ar*ed TBH.

Some of you may remember me having some sh8t with a kid at work, well he's grown up a bit and realised were not all ku*ts in this world so he asked could he train with me, l said " of course " so picked him up, paid him in the gym and trained him, he fu*king LOVED it.

He's getting right into his training and every chance he gets he quizzes me about it, he's turned into a good kid TBH.


----------



## Replicator

LOL, Just make sure he's not getting you to train him so he can sus ye out and then give you a thrashing in a years time


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> LOL, Just make sure he's not getting you to train him so he can sus ye out and then give you a thrashing in a years time


Yeah it will be a good few yrs in fact it will be a good few days before he can lift his arms to hit any fu*ker !

:lol:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Yeah it will be a good few yrs in fact it will be a good few days before he can lift his arms to hit any fu*ker !
> 
> :lol:


bwahahahahahaahahahahahahh LOL brilliant :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I feel like l have been kicked in the ar*e by a very angry mule, with steel toe caps on !


Same mate. First shot was not as smooth as i thought it would be. Tren E was fine, but the TT400 has felt like a bruise for the last 4 days. Pinning again tonight so will see how this second shot is.


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> Just trained arms,
> 
> Great session although left tendon was twinging so lifts dropped possibly 5 kgs but not ar*ed TBH.
> 
> Some of you may remember me having some sh8t with a kid at work, well he's grown up a bit and realised were not all ku*ts in this world so he asked could he train with me, l said " of course " so picked him up, paid him in the gym and trained him, he fu*king LOVED it.
> 
> He's getting right into his training and every chance he gets he quizzes me about it, he's turned into a good kid TBH.


A classy move, no grudges! I bet he **** himself when he trained with you!


----------



## Milky

mikemull:3181410 said:


> A classy move, no grudges! I bet he **** himself when he trained with you!


He gave it is all you know, fair play to the kid.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> He gave it is all you know, fair play to the kid.


yeah and you wanted to give him a good hiding lol... told you that macho bullsh1t isnt needed, you just need to fit some people into something that they can vent and you can see massive changes in there attitude and outlook on life, admittedly some people just never comply and will always be cnuts...

glad you have found common ground mate !!

Had a very stern word with him a bit back tho mate and his attitude changed. Think he just thought he was getting grief because he was young and it wasnt its just the nature of the job.


----------



## Milky

Anyway training related stuff.

Sat here unable to go to work after last.nights re heated tea did me and l cant get off the loo.

Cant therefore eat either as l am pretty sure l am ginna throw up as well.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Anyway training related stuff.
> 
> Sat here unable to go to work after last.nights re heated tea did me and l cant get off the loo.
> 
> Cant therefore eat either as l am pretty sure l am ginna throw up as well.


What was it that you reheated mate?


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> What was it that you reheated mate?


Bolognase mate.


----------



## Jay.32

DiggyV said:


> Same mate. First shot was not as smooth as i thought it would be. Tren E was fine, but the TT400 has felt like a bruise for the last 4 days. Pinning again tonight so will see how this second shot is.


tt400 is killing me at the mo... bruising and aching for days


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> tt400 is killing me at the mo... bruising and aching for days


Same as mate and l heated it up.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Bolognase mate.


I'm always reheating mince mate and never had any problems. You sure its that mate and not just a bug?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> tt400 is killing me at the mo... bruising and aching for days


Is that Burr as well?


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> I'm always reheating mince mate and never had any problems. You sure its that mate and not just a bug?


I am pretty sure mate yeah, it hadnt been refridgerated but l went for it anyway, more fool me.


----------



## Milky

No gym,

JUST got in from work, not ate nothing all day due to been rough as toast.

Feeling very bloated and only have legs to do so it can wait a day.


----------



## Milky

Feeling much better today, looking forward to legs tonight and shoulders with Liam tomorow.

Dropped 3 melatonin last nite so slept a bit better. Dreams arent as gruesome either thankfully.


----------



## flinty90

have a good one mate .. i going to do some arms tonight and cardio this morning at half 9 !!! i feel fcukin mega lean today .. having one of them good half hours i think lol !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3184418 said:


> have a good one mate .. i going to do some arms tonight and cardio this morning at half 9 !!! i feel fcukin mega lean today .. having one of them good half hours i think lol !!!


Yeah we make the most of the days we feel good mate dont we.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah we make the most of the days we feel good mate dont we.


dont happen often lol so yes we have got too


----------



## phoenix1980

flinty90 said:


> dont happen often lol so yes we have got too


Here here!!, anyway off to swim for my cardio and then sauna to try relax


----------



## flinty90

phoenix1980 said:


> Here here!!, anyway off to swim for my cardio and then sauna to try relax


enjoy bro !!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Hows your neck G?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai:3184511 said:


> Hows your neck G?


Stiff TBH mate but not enough to worry me too much.


----------



## phoenix1980

Swim and Sauna Milky to relax your massive muscles, talking of which went to swim only to be told sauna is broken grrrr was so looking forward to that. Did my swim anyway felt like a weakling breast stroke clearly works and taxes you in a different way from body weight exercises lol. Anyway apologises back to your journal m8


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Stiff TBH mate but not enough to worry me too much.


So not hurting to turn anymore? pulled muscle maybe?


----------



## Guest

Hurt him Liam, im relying on you m8 :lol:

1 more....... 1 more ........ theres another there 2 more


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Hurt him Liam, im relying on you m8 :lol:
> 
> 1 more....... 1 more ........ theres another there 2 more


I'll try mate! I'll keep him going till he can't goes no more!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Hurt him Liam, im relying on you m8 :lol:
> 
> 1 more....... 1 more ........ theres another there 2 more





liam0810 said:


> I'll try mate! I'll keep him going till he can't goes no more!


Oh its like this is it..!!

Well we shall just see how the old man copes then shan't we !

I suspect VERY WELL INDEED !


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> So not hurting to turn anymore? pulled muscle maybe?


Possibly mate, still aware of it but my head aint fell off yet !


----------



## Milky

phoenix1980 said:


> Swim and Sauna Milky to relax your massive muscles, talking of which went to swim only to be told sauna is broken grrrr was so looking forward to that. Did my swim anyway felt like a weakling breast stroke clearly works and taxes you in a different way from body weight exercises lol. Anyway apologises back to your journal m8


Must be honest like the sound of that.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Oh its like this is it..!!
> 
> Well we shall just see how the old man copes then shan't we !
> 
> I suspect VERY WELL INDEED !


Old man? But Daves not coming ha!


----------



## Guest

Im only 32 haha


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Im only 32 haha


Ha ha older than me! I'm the young pup!


----------



## Milky

Cracking leg session done, scared to go to the bog !!

Took the young fella with me again, cant wait to hear him bleating tomorow !


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Im only 32 haha





liam0810 said:


> Ha ha older than me! I'm the young pup!


Can you pair (still bairns in my book) just fvck off with your youthfullness please :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Cracking leg session done, scared to go to the bog !!
> 
> Took the young fella with me again, cant wait to hear him bleating tomorow !


And stairs milky, bloody stairs ...ahhh oooo eee ahhhh ooooweee


----------



## Milky

Just had a good shoulder session with Liam and his training partner, feeling pumped so its all good.

Food been good today, 11 weeks to Turkey.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just had a good shoulder session with Liam and his training partner, feeling pumped so its all good.
> 
> Food been good today, 11 weeks to Turkey.


Did you have to gag Liam today then :lol:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Did you have to gag Liam today then :lol:


He was fine mate, he was ok when he came to our gym l am just naturally bossy and make people crack on...


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> He was fine mate, he was ok when he came to our gym l am just naturally bossy and make people crack on...


You must be a LEO ..LOl


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> You must be a LEO ..LOl


Nah mate Sagituarius.....


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Nah mate Sagituarius.....


LOL ..yea i get the picture ............shut up and lift :lol:


----------



## Milky

just got my " orders " e mailed to me.

Have to say it aint gonna be easy but gonna give it my best shot....


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> just got my " orders " e mailed to me.
> 
> Have to say it aint gonna be easy but gonna give it my best shot....


You owe it to yourself to give it your best mate. Be strong.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> You owe it to yourself to give it your best mate. Be strong.


If l cant do it with proffessional help mate then l cant do it.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> If l cant do it with proffessional help mate then l cant do it.


That's right, mate. It's the road you've chosen and I'm sure, if you give it your all, you will be over the moon with the results.

It won't be easy though. These things never are.


----------



## liam0810

First couple of weeks might be hard mate but once you get used to the diet and training change you might enjoy it, especially if you start seeing the changes that you want.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> That's right, mate. It's the road you've chosen and I'm sure, if you give it your all, you will be over the moon with the results.
> 
> It won't be easy though. These things never are.


" nothing worth having ever came easy "

I have 11 weeks till my holiday mate, l am 42 yrs old, l dont have much longer to nail it IMO, just want the holiday pics to look good for once in my life.


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> First couple of weeks might be hard mate but once you get used to the diet and training change you might enjoy it, especially if you start seeing the changes that you want.


Yeah hoping so mate, need to get a sh*t load of chicken in now and beg the wife to help me thro it.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Yeah hoping so mate, need to get a sh*t load of chicken in now and beg the wife to help me thro it.


Get to Makro and get your chicken


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Get to Makro and get your chicken


Too far away mate and hassle " joining " will go to the chinese cash and carry in Mid.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Too far away mate and hassle " joining " will go to the chinese cash and carry in Mid.


Either that or go to a local butchers and tell them you can get 5kg of chicken for 20quid and can they match it. I've done that a few times and they have


----------



## Milky

welll legs are still.killing me.

Just tucked my beautiful little grandaughter up in her basket so l am a happy grandad.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

You took the plunge then. Mate you'll do it. Don't over think it, its just like having a training partner, exempt this one is useful, :lol:

If i could say anything to you it would be to stay away from the chocolate. I know you like the chocolate, but resist it,


----------



## Guest

LunaticSamurai said:


> You took the plunge then. Mate you'll do it. Don't over think it, its just like having a training partner, exempt this one is useful, :lol:


Cheeky bastard! Lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Dave said:


> Cheeky bastard! Lol


Hello dave... Didn't see you there. :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Legs are chuffing killing me.

May do some cardio later but un decided.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Just trained arms,
> 
> Great session although left tendon was twinging so lifts dropped possibly 5 kgs but not ar*ed TBH.
> 
> Some of you may remember me having some sh8t with a kid at work, well he's grown up a bit and realised were not all ku*ts in this world so he asked could he train with me, l said " of course " so picked him up, paid him in the gym and trained him, he fu*king LOVED it.
> 
> He's getting right into his training and every chance he gets he quizzes me about it, he's turned into a good kid TBH.


he's a lucky kid, too. Wish there was some big fecker to put me through my paces in my gym. Think I need a training partner!


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> *It may bea total waste of money but it may not*, l intend to make some changes regardless TBH.


fukcing best not be 



Milky said:


> Too far away mate and hassle " joining " will go to the chinese cash and carry in Mid.


be careful not to get the chicken that is injected with salt water to plump it up chinese cash and carry are renowned for this....


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> fukcing best not be
> 
> be careful not to get the chicken that is injected with salt water to plump it up chinese cash and carry are renowned for this....


Sorry boss, no it wont be your right.

Cheers for the heads up mate, bit stuck now where to go for it ?


----------



## Guest

Cheetham Hill rd m8, I used to get mine from the butchers there


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Cheetham Hill rd m8, I used to get mine from the butchers there


Either here or a local butchers mate and get haggling!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Either here or a local butchers mate and get haggling!


None open today plus l wont get chance thro the week, how would l know if the C and C stuff is decent or not ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> None open today plus l wont get chance thro the week, how would l know if the C and C stuff is decent or not ?


when yiou cook it and it feels soggy mate and nearly halves in size... you must have some local butvher mate that will sort this out for you ???

what about local farm shops ???

get your a$$ off here and go find some, its about to change your life ...

and another thing you really only 42 :whistling:


----------



## zack amin

you boys waste to much money! just go direct to your local slaughter house and buy a few kilos dirt cheap! and its fresh of the cut, plump and thick no ****, best way


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> when yiou cook it and it feels soggy mate and nearly halves in size... you must have some local butvher mate that will sort this out for you ???
> 
> what about local farm shops ???
> 
> get your a$$ off here and go find some, its about to change your life ...
> 
> and another thing you really only 42 :whistling:


Yeah farm shop round the corner gonna give it a try mate plus what you said about the snide chicken, had my stuff from there in the past with none of those symptons so may be GTG


----------



## Milky

bigjuice said:


> you boys waste to much money! just go direct to your local slaughter house and buy a few kilos dirt cheap! and its fresh of the cut, plump and thick no ****, best way


I dont have enough room for a few kg's mate or l would.


----------



## zack amin

it really doesnt take up to much space you know milky, wash it and bag it into portions straight away and chuck it in 1 tray in the freezer and keep a few fresh in the fridge, really is a money saver and quality is undeniable, but you could get away with fish instead and still see the results your after


----------



## 3752

Milky not all chicken is injected mate you just need to check buddy, pop down and see what they have mate


----------



## phoenix1980

Milky said:


> " nothing worth having ever came easy "
> 
> I have 11 weeks till my holiday mate, l am 42 yrs old, l dont have much longer to nail it IMO, just want the holiday pics to look good for once in my life.


TBF they looked good on your last holiday(cant remember where you went but you had a pic next to a sign that said Milky I think) we are our own worst critics. Anyway best of luck with your new path cant wait to see the results!


----------



## Mingster

If it's the last chance saloon at 42 mate, it may well be too late for me....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> If it's the last chance saloon at 42 mate, it may well be too late for me....


you know what i was thinking milky might have been doing himself and others a bit of injustice there mate !!! NEVER TOO LATE !!!


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> If it's the last chance saloon at 42 mate, it may well be too late for me....





flinty90 said:


> you know what i was thinking milky might have been doing himself and others a bit of injustice there mate !!! NEVER TOO LATE !!!


I was aiming that comment at myself chaps no one else, regardless of anything l genuinely dont think any of the 3 of us will ever give up trying.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> If it's the last chance saloon at 42 mate, it may well be too late for me....





flinty90 said:


> you know what i was thinking milky might have been doing himself and others a bit of injustice there mate !!! NEVER TOO LATE !!!





Milky said:


> I was aiming that comment at myself chaps no one else, regardless of anything l genuinely dont think any of the 3 of us will ever give up trying.


Okay... just Listen up LOL............. Im fifty fuvckin seven shortly and the things Ive had to Alter and stop doing alltogether in order to NOT give up is unreal .

Giving up trying is not in our nature .

so make that 4 :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

As many of you are probably aware by now it's P Scarb who ha kindly agreed to tutor / mentor / guide me for the next 12 weeks.

I will give as much detail as l can without compromising what is basically Paul's " job ".

It would be unfair of me and wrong to give everything away. plus l am paying for it so you want it get your hands in your pockets !

:lol:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

goodluck with this milky


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

yeah good luck Milky. That's a great idea. As for 42, don't even get me started!


----------



## Milky

Just been shopping.

bought a rice cooker and a steamer,

5 kg's chicken ( £21.50 )

Loads of rice, veg etc.

Also for the first time in my life l have tried Peanut butter, you know what, its not bad !


----------



## Mingster

Hope you like basmati rice as much as I do mate


----------



## C.Hill

How long does a rice cooker do the rice in? How much was it mate?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Milky said:


> Just been shopping.
> 
> bought a rice cooker and a steamer,
> 
> 5 kg's chicken ( £21.50 )
> 
> Loads of rice, veg etc.
> 
> Also for the first time in my life l have tried Peanut butter, you know what, its not bad !


crunchy peanut butter is the best,with strawberry jam on it.on toast


----------



## Milky

C.Hill said:


> How long does a rice cooker do the rice in? How much was it mate?


It was a tenner from asda and it takes about 20 mins from what l gather....


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Hope you like basmati rice as much as I do mate


Went for brown mate, not a fan of basmati TBH.


----------



## Milky

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> crunchy peanut butter is the best,with strawberry jam on it.on toast


Not allowed any of those mate so its smooth all the way, added to my shake.


----------



## Mingster

Basmati is delicious Brown rice tastes of cardboard:lol:

You deserve all the success in the world if you can stick to brown rice mate:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

i got a rice cooker, lol its called a bowl and a microwave with water and rice :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Basmati is delicious Brown rice tastes of cardboard:lol:
> 
> You deserve all the success in the world if you can stick to brown rice mate:thumbup1:


 Basmati tastes of flowers mate so balls to that...

:lol:


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i got a rice cooker, lol its called a bowl and a microwave with water and rice :whistling:


Yeah well l have a wife who cooks everything for me so she wants a ten quid rice cooker she gets one !

Mind you we have fu*ked it up first 2 attempts so maybe asking some advice on how you do it later :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Basmati tastes of flowers mate so balls to that...
> 
> :lol:


LOL. Not mine, it doesn't.

You sure you haven't been eating that stuff with saffron it it?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah well l have a wife who cooks everything for me so she wants a ten quid rice cooker she gets one !
> 
> Mind you we have fu*ked it up first 2 attempts so maybe asking some advice on how you do it later :whistling:


to be fair mate i just buy the 2 minute microwave brown and basmati rice and take it to work, chop top off tip it in a tub and add chicken or fish and eat cold....

easy peasy, especially as i obviously work away so i can take all my stuff with me on moday and it will last me all week not needing a fridge or anything to cook it in X


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> LOL. Not mine, it doesn't.
> 
> You sure you haven't been eating that stuff with saffron it it?


I have NO idea mate, just remember trying Uncle Bens and thinking sod that for a lark.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate i just buy the 2 minute microwave brown and basmati rice and take it to work, chop top off tip it in a tub and add chicken or fish and eat cold....
> 
> easy peasy, especially as i obviously work away so i can take all my stuff with me on moday and it will last me all week not needing a fridge or anything to cook it in X


I admire anyone who can do that kind if stuff mate, l really struggle to eat things cold that should be hot...


----------



## Guest

Its easy m8, ours works by cups 1 cup per person and its got a guide on the inside as to how much water to put in, 1 person, fill to 1 etc, 2 people 2 cups fill to 2 and so on.

Do that turn it on and done, just leave it, dont stir!

Dont know how you will go about using measurements tho, maybe find out how much rice you need cooked weight and do it by that??


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Its easy m8, ours works by cups 1 cup per person and its got a guide on the inside as to how much water to put in, 1 person, fill to 1 etc, 2 people 2 cups fill to 2 and so on.
> 
> Do that turn it on and done, just leave it, dont stir!
> 
> Dont know how you will go about using measurements tho, maybe find out how much rice you need cooked weight and do it by that??


Yeah weighed it out mate and basically for all three meals it works out at one cup.


----------



## Milky

Another £65 gone on BCAA's and a multi vit stack....

Ordered them from CSN..... will report on there service.


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> It was a tenner from asda and it takes about 20 mins from what l gather....


Yeah my mate loves his, brown rice takes roughly 30mins on a hob, i may need to invest! Thought they'd be more than that tbh.

CSN delivery are always spot on for me mate.


----------



## Milky

Well l have eaten my final meal as a condemmed man, my wife knowing the hell starts tomorow did me a ham fu*king salad !!!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well l have eaten my final meal as a condemmed man, my wife knowing the hell starts tomorow did me a ham fu*king salad !!!


lol... may aswell start tonight then bro pmsl..

i just finished the last slice of uncut bread, lathered in best british butter and half a bag of chips mmmmmmmm it was awesome , now sinking a couple of pints before i start back on it tomorrow X


----------



## Milky

Just pinned ;

600 mg Test E ( 1.5 ml )

300 mg Tren E ( 1.5 ml )

300 mg Mast E ( 1.5 ml )

Biggest jab l have ever done in one shot TBH.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Just pinned ;
> 
> 600 mg Test E ( 1.5 ml )
> 
> 300 mg Tren E ( 1.5 ml )
> 
> 300 mg Mast E ( 1.5 ml )
> 
> Biggest jab l have ever done in one shot TBH.


That's a cheeky little mixture. Hoping for some leaning and hardening from the tren and mast then. Keeping a close eye on how it goes mate, best of luck with it.


----------



## Mingster

Nice cycle Milks. Exactly what I'm planning following my cruise.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> lol... may aswell start tonight then bro pmsl..
> 
> i just finished the last slice of uncut bread, lathered in best british butter and half a bag of chips mmmmmmmm it was awesome , now sinking a couple of pints before i start back on it tomorrow X


SO !!! how does that work Flint .............. if its not cut :confused1: :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980

Replicator said:


> SO !!! how does that work Flint .............. if its not cut :confused1: :lol:


He's a monster he doesnt do cut bread he just does Loaves lol. Good lucky flinty and milky with getting back on it tomorrow. Milky you this already but the first three days will probably be hellish adjusting to the new meals and fighting cravings, its just temporary it really is


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> SO !!! how does that work Flint .............. if its not cut :confused1: :lol:


funny cnut lol.. it wasnt cut actually it was just the massive doorstep size piece that was left lol... ...


----------



## Replicator

bwahahahahaahahahahahahahaha brilliant ......Rotfpmsl .................I gathered that LOl


----------



## Milky

Attempted some am cardio this morning. Pretty poor TBH but its only my first morning so not too worried.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Attempted some am cardio this morning. Pretty poor TBH but its only my first morning so not too worried.


It gets easier mate. I actually enjoy it now!


----------



## Guest

You use the sat nav to guide you to the other part of the gym m8? hahaha

Only joking pal, good on you :thumb:


----------



## mikemull

Just caught up with this and your new goals.

Good luck milky and I'll be picking up a few tips as I'm looking to lean/harden up whilst gaining strength.

First one is, hows the rice cooker going? You cracked it yet?

And how much peanut butter you put in your shake?


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just pinned ;
> 
> 600 mg Test E ( 1.5 ml )
> 
> 300 mg Tren E ( 1.5 ml )
> 
> 300 mg Mast E ( 1.5 ml )
> 
> Biggest jab l have ever done in one shot TBH.


one jab !! wow thats a big barrel full


----------



## Milky

Can anyone suggest how to moisten my rice when its cold by an chance ?


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Can anyone suggest how to moisten my rice when its cold by an chance ?


Be careful with cooked rice on the second day ...you have to reheat really good ....I put it under the tap and give it a drizzle o water all over then into the microwave for 3 mins ........nice and moist again :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Bit of liquid / sauce on it m8 and give it a stir again m8. It will always be a bit hard tho


----------



## DiggyV

Be careful with it buddy. Most food poisoning cases from takeaway restaurants are caused by the rice that sits is a steamer all day, keeping nice and warm and breeding bacteria.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Be careful with it buddy. Most food poisoning cases from takeaway restaurants are caused by the rice that sits is a steamer all day, keeping nice and warm and breeding bacteria.


Yeah l know mate, its cooked and cooled and eaten cold. Sod that for a lark !


----------



## MURPHYZ

I really dislike cold rice, bloody annoys me having to eat it really, but I can't heat it at work.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Can anyone suggest how to moisten my rice when its cold by an chance ?





Replicator said:


> Be careful with cooked rice on the second day ...you have to reheat really good ....I put it under the tap and give it a drizzle o water all over then into the microwave for 3 mins ........nice and moist again :thumb:





Milky said:


> Yeah l know mate, its cooked and cooled and eaten cold. Sod that for a lark !


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh ..well, you never said to eat cold or I would have given a totally different answer ...like... what Dave said


----------



## Milky

Breeny said:


> I really dislike cold rice, bloody annoys me having to eat it really, but I can't heat it at work.


Me niether mate, like bullets !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Me niether mate, like bullets !


Put a bit more water in and Blend it and drink it .........like I do with tuna


----------



## MURPHYZ

Hmm wonder what cold rice would taste like blended with a few scoops of whey for flavour, may try that out actually, sounds jank tho.


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Put a bit more water in and Blend it and drink it .........like I do with tuna


You diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirty bastard !!!!


----------



## Milky

Have to be honest didnt want to train tonight, not slept well at all last 3 night and shattered BUT Paul has me on different diets training days and non training days so have to suck it up....

THIS is what is needed TBH, weak l know but honest.


----------



## Replicator

Breeny said:


> Hmm wonder what cold rice would taste like blended with a few scoops of whey for flavour, may try that out actually, sounds jank tho.


mabye, but just drink it quick ......its not about liking it, its all about the diet :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

just trained chest, shoulders and tri's and christ almighty l felt it.

Diet has started, gear has started, sh*t just got real...


----------



## Guest

How did you plan it out m8?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> How did you plan it out m8?


Plan wwhich bit mate the training or the diet ?


----------



## Guest

Training m8


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> just trained chest, shoulders and tri's and christ almighty l felt it.
> 
> Diet has started, gear has started, sh*t just got real...


That's a big session. What kind of volume did you do?


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Put a bit more water in and Blend it and drink it .........like I do with tuna


disgusting !!!

if i really felt i had to do tricks like that to be good at this game i would go do something else ...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Can anyone suggest how to moisten my rice when its cold by an chance ?


When the rice is boiled cool it under running cold water then fluff up,put into iced water for ten mins drain and bag up!Done mate!


----------



## 3752

Milky give me a call tomorrow and will change the rice for you, there is no reason to stick with something you don't like or can't eat mate that is a recipe for failure......


----------



## xpower

Gotta say Milky..

If Mr Scarb is ya man ya can't go wrong mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Suck it up mate. This will serve you well. Welldone Paul.


----------



## Milky

Been awake over an hour now and cant get back off.

God knows why l cant sleep ATM.


----------



## Fatstuff

U got no melatonin or nytol or anything mate


----------



## mikemull

You using push, pull, legs, system with your training milk?


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff:3195196 said:


> U got no melatonin or nytol or anything mate


Couldnt chance it mate was getting up at 5.


----------



## Milky

mikemull:3195236 said:


> You using push, pull, legs, system with your training milk?


Yeah mate all new to me but last nite went well and l enjoyed it.


----------



## Milky

Up at 5 to do half hour cardio. Took my time this morning rather than greyhound out of the traps so managed to do the 30 mins.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Up at 5 to do half hour cardio. Took my time this morning rather than greyhound out of the traps so managed to do the 30 mins.


How did you find it mate? You take anything before you went to help with energy or fat burning?


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3195305 said:


> How did you find it mate? You take anything before you went to help with energy or fat burning?


Just jumping on cross trainer at home mate and no its fasted cardio.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Been awake over an hour now and cant get back off.
> 
> God knows why l cant sleep ATM.


Trensomnia I would say. I get it bad it would seem. Literally got half an hours sleep on Friday night!


----------



## Milky

Ginger [URL=Ben:3195333]Ben:3195333[/URL] said:


> Trensomnia I would say. I get it bad it would seem. Literally got half an hours sleep on Friday night!


Yeah was thinking that mate plus the sweats.


----------



## phoenix1980

Milky said:


> Have to be honest didnt want to train tonight, not slept well at all last 3 night and shattered BUT Paul has me on different diets training days and non training days so have to suck it up....
> 
> THIS is what is needed TBH, weak l know but honest.


Sometimes we are at our strongest when weakest. By that I mean when were low, tired, miserable,ill, or in a state you were in when you feel like doing fvck all we still manage to suck it up and crack on. Our lowest states are some of the most important states of our lifes, yes they suck but its on that battlefield thats when your true character and resolve shines and is tested, its easy to stick to plans and spout platitudes of well meaning bs when things are going very well anyone can do it, not everyone has the strength to do it when the sh1t hits the fan. So hope that motivates you a little well done for sucking it up!!! Also with the new diet,exercise and maybe even gear your on your body and mind will be all over the place and it might be overwhelming, time will bring the familiarity feeling back and some awesome results!


----------



## Milky

phoenix1980:3195437 said:


> Sometimes we are at our strongest when weakest. By that I mean when were low, tired, miserable,ill, or in a state you were in when you feel like doing fvck all we still manage to suck it up and crack on. Our lowest states are some of the most important states of our lifes, yes they suck but its on that battlefield thats when your true character and resolve shines and is tested, its easy to stick to plans and spout platitudes of well meaning bs when things are going very well anyone can do it, not everyone has the strength to do it when the sh1t hits the fan. So hope that motivates you a little well done for sucking it up!!! Also with the new diet,exercise and maybe even gear your on your body and mind will be all over the place and it might be overwhelming, time will bring the familiarity feeling back and some awesome results!


Have to be honest it was a great workout.


----------



## phoenix1980

^^ Crazy isnt it, feelings and our minds are confusing, they were pretty much geared up to making you miss the workout yet you fought through it and loved it lol. No wonder were all messed up nothing is ever straight forward.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Yeah was thinking that mate plus the sweats.


Yep id magine so. Iirc you don't always sleep brilliantly anyway so you might well have the odd night on tren that ia a proper cnut.

Imo its worth it when it kicks in though.


----------



## deeppurple

milky you did not send me post card....


----------



## Milky

deeppurple:3196169 said:


> milky you did not send me post card....


I didnt send any mate.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I didnt send any mate.


tight cnut lol !!


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight, not my choice gaffers orders.

Going getting some " supplies " then filling myself with every sleep aid l have in the house so hopefully get a good night in.


----------



## Milky

Just spoke to the boss...

Few good tips on food prep and sleeping aids that l am definatly gonna try...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just spoke to the boss...
> 
> Few good tips on food prep and sleeping aids that l am definatly gonna try...


which boss ??? you seem to have a couple now lol


----------



## flinty90

for sleep i find a good blowjob sorts me out mate ... sleep like a baby lol !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> for sleep i find a good blowjob sorts me out mate ... sleep like a baby lol !!


Not sure milky wants your cake hole near his chopper to be fair pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Not sure milky wants your cake hole near his chopper to be fair pmsl


why not ??? works for me lol !! its what good friends do ...


----------



## bennyrock

Again Flinty you talk of this guy called Milky !!!! is he a figment of your twisted imagination ??????


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> why not ??? works for me lol !! its what good friends do ...


Lol takes taking one for the team to a whole new level bro hahaha


----------



## harryalmighty

just had scan through here milky, great journal imo. the honesty is great. keep it up bigman


----------



## Milky

Cardio done, nice fast walk. Bath time now then off to work.

Slept sh*t again last night, think there just comes a point you have to accept it.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> Cardio done, nice fast walk. Bath time now then off to work.
> 
> Slept sh*t again last night, think there just comes a point you have to accept it.


I slept horribly tonight as well. Its awful aint it? Then you feel like a general unwellnes the whole day.


----------



## Milky

infernal0988 said:


> I slept horribly tonight as well. Its awful aint it? Then you feel like a general unwellnes the whole day.


I am just having to accept it now mate, part of getting old l think.

Pscarb has reccomended " Bulletproof " made by Musclepharm as a sleep aid so ging to try them.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> I am just having to accept it now mate, part of getting old l think.
> 
> Pscarb has reccomended " Bulletproof " made by Musclepharm as a sleep aid so ging to try them.


Try not eating a hour before bed & then drinking a large pint of milk , sounds weird iknow but it sure helps me mate


----------



## Milky

This morning l have taken a concoction of ;

Vitastack ; ( 9 caps of multi vits 0 )

Clen ; 40 mcg

Anastrazole ; 1 mg

Vit C ; 3000 mcg

Thyroxin ; 125 mcg

Omeprazole ; 1 cap ( for my stomach issues )

I sound like a bloody rattle !


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> This morning l have taken a concoction of ;
> 
> Vitastack ; ( 9 caps of multi vits 0 )
> 
> Clen ; 40 mcg
> 
> Anastrazole ; 1 mg
> 
> Vit C ; 3000 mcg
> 
> Thyroxin ; 125 mcg
> 
> I sound like a bloody rattle !


Milky the human maracas lol


----------



## Milky

infernal0988 said:


> Milky the human maracas lol


Its harder dropping them than eating my brekky mate !


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> Its harder dropping them than eating my brekky mate !


Really ? Are you one of those who have difficulty swallowing pills? Iknow i do if the pills are to large or if my mouth is to dry.


----------



## Milky

infernal0988 said:


> Really ? Are you one of those who have difficulty swallowing pills? Iknow i do if the pills are to large or if my mouth is to dry.


Not really mate no but 15 of the gits the size if bullets gets tedious !!

:lol:


----------



## smiley_boy2501

infernal0988 said:


> Try not eating a hour before bed & then drinking a large pint of milk , sounds weird iknow but it sure helps me mate


Maybe a bit less than a pint.

Look up something called the ovaltine challenge. The ovaltine bit is b*ll*cks, but warm milk before bedtime is one of the best ways of getting people to sleep. That and consistency of sleep routine. And whisky.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> Not really mate no but 15 of the gits the size if bullets gets tedious !!
> 
> :lol:


Jeezas 15 damn lol


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Cardio done, nice fast walk. Bath time now then off to work.
> 
> Slept sh*t again last night, think there just comes a point you have to accept it.


Im thinking of having a go at fast walking for cardio... How long do you walk for mate?


----------



## Milky

Jay.32:3198545 said:


> Im thinking of having a go at fast walking for cardio... How long do you walk for mate?


Currently 30 mins mate. I cant run, my shins are fu*ked to the point it feels like my legs will explode in pain.

I cant really do much more TBH. I am getting up at 5 am now !!!


----------



## Jay.32

I will give it a go and start at 45 mins.


----------



## Milky

Just realised 4 x 50 cl bottles are easier to neck than 2 litres.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Just realised 4 x 50 cl bottles are easier to neck than 2 litres.


agreed mate, i am drinking 7L per day this week and it is easier with 50cl bottles than bigger ones....although i need a bigger recycling bin


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> agreed mate, i am drinking 7L per day this week and it is easier with 50cl bottles than bigger ones....although i need a bigger recycling bin


You got your own 40ft job Paul:rolleyes:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just realised 4 x 50 cl bottles are easier to neck than 2 litres.


psycology is brilliant


----------



## james2011

just read through most of this journal its nice to read an honest no holds barred log some really good info in there too


----------



## Guest

Youll be pee'ing like a racehorse m8


----------



## 3752

Replicator said:


> psycology is brilliant


yes mate as my newly qualified wife keeps telling me


----------



## Milky

Dave:3199405 said:


> Youll be pee'ing like a racehorse m8


12 times so far today.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> 12 times so far today.


You get used to it mate and your body gets used to the higher intake


----------



## DiggyV

I am drinking about 5 or 6 litres a day, and Liam's right you do get used to it, and I seem to go less often now. Possibly also because I am sweating like a priest in Toys'r'Us at the moment, not that I am taking anything that would make me do that of course your honour. *cough*dnp*cough*t3*cough* :lol:

Also aircon's broken in the office, so it is like a sauna by the end of the day, and I look like I have got into a shower fully clothed. Not a good look.


----------



## Milky

Just trained lags.

warm up, 2 x sets leg extentions.

2 x sets hack sqauts

2 a sets incline leg press

2 x sets leg extention

3 x sets flat leg curls

3 x sets seated leg curls

3 x sets seated calve raises

3 x sets standing raises.

Bracing myself for a telling off now !


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice stuff Milky,

Is it not dangerous to be drinking that much water otherwise I will start, I always thought it was about 3 litres a day.


----------



## Milky

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice stuff Milky,
> 
> Is it not dangerous to be drinking that much water otherwise I will start, I always thought it was about 3 litres a day.


I hope not mate or l am in big trouble !


----------



## Replicator

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice stuff Milky,
> 
> Is it not dangerous to be drinking that much water otherwise I will start, I always thought it was about 3 litres a day.





Milky said:


> I hope not mate or l am in big trouble !


http://chemistry.about.com/cs/5/f/blwaterintox.htm


----------



## biglbs

Milkman is supping consistantly i hope,you can drown too ya know:lol:


----------



## Milky

Just out ony morning trog... No fun day after legs.


----------



## Milky

Used a little tip Paul gave me to help me get my oats down. Simple but effective and worked a treat.

Massive help TBH as l cant drink them and cooking them just gives you a mountain of oats to eat.


----------



## Guest

5 o clock cardio??... I got 2 words FCUK THAT!

You got some willpower m8 to do it, fair play. I certainly couldnt.

Hows it all going, feeling well body wise? not tired? hows the diet?


----------



## Milky

Dave:3201572 said:


> 5 o clock cardio??... I got 2 words FCUK THAT!
> 
> You got some willpower m8 to do it, fair play. I certainly couldnt.
> 
> Hows it all going, feeling well body wise? not tired? hows the diet?


Fu*ked to be honest mate but not slept properly for a week.

Diet is getting easier tho.


----------



## james2011

Are you aiming to compete at some stage or just wantin to get in best condition?


----------



## Milky

james2011:3201764 said:


> Are you aiming to compete at some stage or just wantin to get in best condition?


For now its vanity mate , should it go well then who knows.


----------



## Milky

just treated myself.....

I have just eaten HOT CHICKEN BREAST...!!

Oh yes, thats a fu*king luxury this week :lol:

Getting easier tho l have to say...


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Used a little tip Paul gave me to help me get my oats down. Simple but effective and worked a treat.
> 
> Massive help TBH as l cant drink them and cooking them just gives you a mountain of oats to eat.


Would that be in the blender with some totally skimmed milk or water .......


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Would that be in the blender with some totally skimmed milk or water .......


No mate, oats in a tub, add a tiny bit of water till they get " guey " then have achew on them like a flapjack...... TBH l cant drink them and l cant manage 75 grammes of cooked oats so its a god send to me.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> No mate, oats in a tub, add a tiny bit of water till they get " guey " then have achew on them like a flapjack...... TBH l cant drink them and l cant manage 75 grammes of cooked oats so its a god send to me.


Ahh right ..was thinking if they arer ground down with some water they would be easy to throw over the neck


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Ahh right ..was thinking if they arer ground down with some water they would be easy to throw over the neck


It the only thing l have tried that has actually worked.

Such a simple thing.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> It the only thing l have tried that has actually worked.
> 
> Such a simple thing.


we are certainly all a wierd bunch with all our own idiosyncrasies LOL


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> just treated myself.....
> 
> I have just eaten HOT CHICKEN BREAST...!!
> 
> Oh yes, thats a fu*king luxury this week :lol:
> 
> Getting easier tho l have to say...


It is what you get used to,people in famine countries will eat cockroaches and say they taste lovely,eventualy we adjust.Now where is my cake???? :whistling:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> It is what you get used to,people in famine countries will eat cockroaches and say they taste lovely,eventualy we adjust.Now where is my cake???? :whistling:


Git !!!

:lol:


----------



## Milky

Well its pi%sing it down but the wife has gotten up to come marching with me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well its pi%sing it down but the wife has gotten up to come marching with me.


Very impressive. Enjoy! Off for a back session now, wayyyy too early!


----------



## Uriel

popping in to say how do to milky meister moo.......x


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Very impressive. Enjoy! Off for a back session now, wayyyy too early!


Wish my gym was open mate.




Uriel said:


> popping in to say how do to milky meister moo.......x


All good mate, Paul is keeping me on track and its great having someone to answer too, really helping me get out of bed and stay out of the takeaways.


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> really helping me get out of bed


does he roll over and blow in your ear? lol (he wont read that - will he? :crying:


----------



## Milky

Uriel:3204681 said:


> does he roll over and blow in your ear? lol (we wont read that - will he? :crying:


Listen he's been dieting for months now dont wind him up !!!


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Listen he's been dieting for months now dont wind him up !!!


i know he's not himself....he gave me a like a few days ago.....probably thought he'd banned me and hit the wrong button lol


----------



## Milky

Uriel:3204687 said:


> i know he's not himself....he gave me a like a few days ago.....probably thought he'd banned me and hit the wrong button lol


He put lol on the end of a text the other day, realised his mistake and sent another saying " more cardio fatty " !!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky said:


> He put lol on the end of a text the other day, realised his mistake and sent another saying " more cardio fatty " !!


Should's like a good partner


----------



## phoenix1980

Milky said:


> Well its pi%sing it down but the wife has gotten up to come marching with me.


Awesome stuff now that act surely has to set you up for a good day, heres hoping


----------



## Replicator

come on MILKY MOD you can do this ....march on (with wife ...thats okay ).no junk ...........focus , train , water, drink,eat what Paul says , sleep, march (with wife) focus..............Holiday time ADONIS !!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> He put lol on the end of a text the other day, realised his mistake and sent another saying " more cardio fatty " !!


I thought it was just me i have had 3 likes:tongue:

Or 3 bans:confused1:

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,

Tell you what though he does look crackin a ?

(Am i safe now?  )


----------



## Milky

Havent long got in so not going to tran tonight, will do it tomorow.

GUTTED but pi*sed wet thro and knackered.

Not had more than 3 hours kip per night since last Friday, see every flaming hour for some reason so really need an early night and some sleep !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Havent long got in so not going to tran tonight, will do it tomorow.
> 
> GUTTED but pi*sed wet thro and knackered.
> 
> Not had more than 3 hours kip per night since last Friday, see every flaming hour for some reason so really need an early night and some sleep !


early night ....plenty rest ...grow grow grow ..........................whos this Paul fella anywhoos ??


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> early night ....plenty rest ...grow grow grow ..........................whos this Paul fella anywhoos ??


PScarb mate or was that a joke, l am that tired l cant bloody tell :lol:


----------



## Replicator

LOL , I did know ..I just forgot if that makes sense


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mate, I know this sounds like hippy nonsense, but if I have trouble sleeping there's a couple of iphone/ipad relaxation apps that I find really helpful.


----------



## Milky

chilli:3207676 said:


> Mate, I know this sounds like hippy nonsense, but if I have trouble sleeping there's a couple of iphone/ipad relaxation apps that I find really helpful.


Do they work on Android mate ?


----------



## Milky

Been dragged into bloody work. Oh well think of the money.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yeah think of that dosh in your pocket Milky. :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Do they work on Android mate ?


I don't know Milky. Is there the equivalent of an 'app store' for android? If so, I'm sure you'll find something similar. Try a few.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Do they work on Android mate ?


Androids dont need sleep Milky ...........you just switch them mother fvckers off


----------



## Replicator

chilli said:


> Mate, I know this sounds like hippy nonsense, but if I have trouble sleeping there's a couple of iphone/ipad relaxation apps that I find really helpful.


Many years ago (when I was 40) when diagnosed with Clinical Deppression I was given this type of thing and must admit it helped me relax a bit more if not sleep > one of them i remember was nothing but the sea rolling in and crashing on the shore .(for an hour)....that was a brilliant one with the lug things in ...felt like you were right there in it but all cozy in yer bed. Another one was like red indian stuff, pipes and things , it was exellent too..yea nowt wrong with them chilli


----------



## Milky

Fu*king tren, my god l need some sleep !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Fu*king tren, my god l need some sleep !


Peptides will help you mate


----------



## Milky

Realised l didnt log my training yesterday,

Back, bi's rear delts and traps, all feeling sore now.

Did some cardio this morning too but its taking its toll on my shins ! Christ they feel swollen !


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> Realised l didnt log my training yesterday,
> 
> Back, bi's rear delts and traps, all feeling sore now.
> 
> Did some cardio this morning too but its taking its toll on my shins ! Christ they feel swollen !


What do you do for cardio milky? Running or even walking is a no no for me on cycle, shins and lower back seize up and cramp like a good'un!


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> What do you do for cardio milky? Running or even walking is a no no for me on cycle, shins and lower back seize up and cramp like a good'un!


Couldn't you just take some taurine and a couple bananas a day for this pal?

Milky how you finding it all?


----------



## C.Hill

liam0810 said:


> Couldn't you just take some taurine and a couple bananas a day for this pal?
> 
> Milky how you finding it all?


Nah I used to preach the benefits of taurine and bananas for pumps, but now I'm not so convinced lol I was upto 15g taurine breakfast and pre wo and it made fcuk all difference.

I don't do cardio anyway mate, haven't done for over a year lol so it's all good  sex and diet keeps me lean


----------



## Milky

C.Hill said:


> What do you do for cardio milky? Running or even walking is a no no for me on cycle, shins and lower back seize up and cramp like a good'un!


Fast walking mate, can not run at all, would be in agony so hoping another week and my shins will adapt to it



liam0810 said:


> Couldn't you just take some taurine and a couple bananas a day for this pal?
> 
> Milky how you finding it all?


HONESTLY, the only thing l am struggling with mate is the meal timings. I cant just stop work to eat as the rest of the gang have to stop. I get so wound up then l start biting there heads off !


----------



## Milky

Speaking of meal timings, for some reason today they have gone completely up the wall.

I am shocked as its the one day l have had at home to actually make my food FRESH.

Lesson learned for next weekend.

Today is refeed day but TBH the only thing l am having is a proper sunday dinner and maybe a bit of choccy, really have no desire to go mental but ots early days yet.


----------



## Milky

Oh and one other thing l forgot to mention l am now somehow down to 15.5 stone !

I knew l had dropped some weight but fu*k me that even rocked me !


----------



## Milky

cheat meal ;

Lamb dinner, mash, roast, sprouts, carrots, asparagus and gravy.

Desert ; 2 x jammie wagon wheels.

NOT much of a cheat BUT l dont feel l need to go mad just yet.


----------



## Mingster

I use the rowing machine for my cardio Milky. No stress on any joints with that.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I use the rowing machine for my cardio Milky. No stress on any joints with that.


Yeah l am a bit stuck tho mate as l do it at 5 am and no gym.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> cheat meal ;
> 
> Lamb dinner, mash, roast, sprouts, carrots, asparagus and gravy.
> 
> Desert ; 2 x jammie wagon wheels.
> 
> NOT much of a cheat BUT l dont feel l need to go mad just yet.


does your pee smell after asparagus? apparently not everyone's does. not women's either. weird, eh?


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> does your pee smell after asparagus? apparently not everyone's does. not women's either. weird, eh?


Cant say l have noticed TBH mate.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Yeah l am a bit stuck tho mate as l do it at 5 am and no gym.


I picked mine up for £70 on ebay. Quality bit of kit


----------



## Milky

Just done my jab again, another 4.5 mil.

Also sneaked half a viagra in for a laugh, see if it does any good !


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky, that can happen just because your getting older LOL


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just done my jab again, another 4.5 mil.
> 
> Also sneaked half a viagra in for a laugh, see if it does any good !


pmsl if wifes going out for the evening lol you wont need to train biceps tomorrow lol


----------



## Milky

Viagra did fu*k all, just popped 4 melatonin and sit here till l start nodding........


----------



## LunaticSamurai

15/5, whats your BF looking like at the moment?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> 15/5, whats your BF looking like at the moment?


Not sure mate, clothes are definatly looser and not looking as " full " going to get it checked asap.


----------



## Milky

Just back from morning trog so shake and off to work.


----------



## flinty90

Have a good day bro. are you trying to lose weight mate or you just dropping fat you think ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3213094 said:


> Have a good day bro. are you trying to lose weight mate or you just dropping fat you think ??


I am hoping its fat and water mate TBH.


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> I am hoping its fat and water mate TBH.


What was your starting weight before you worked with Paul?


----------



## Milky

mikemull:3213189 said:


> What was your starting weight before you worked with Paul?


16 .5 stone mate.


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> 16 .5 stone mate.


Good weight loss so far mate, I'm betting it's mainly water with a bit of fat, so your conditioning will be coming on well!

Reps!


----------



## phoenix1980

Milky with regards to your shins I had the same problem a few years back when I weight alot less. They'd burn and feel very sore after x amount of time running or walking on a steep incline on the treadmill. I thought it was shin splints it wasnt it was just weak or imbalanced muscles, suffice to say I persevered sensibly(that bits important) and i;ve never had the problem again, they muscles strengthened hopefully it'll be the same with you. I would always stretch them after a run/fast walk and I'd throw in calf raises too.


----------



## Milky

mikemull:3213254 said:


> Good weight loss so far mate, I'm betting it's mainly water with a bit of fat, so your conditioning will be coming on well!
> 
> Reps!


Well the lads seem to think l look bigger so something is going the right way.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good weight to be Milky, How tall are you.


----------



## Milky

strongmanmatt:3213341 said:


> Good weight to be Milky, How tall are you.


5'11" mate.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> 5'11" mate.


Fvckin hell ...you look as wide as you are tall in your avi ....keep up the good work MM


----------



## biglbs

Any update pics mate?


----------



## Milky

Just trained.

Chest ;

3 x sets DB incline presses.

15 x 30 kgs

12 x 40 kgs

8 x 52.5 kgs

incline flyes

15 x 20 kgs

12 x 22.5 kgs

10 x 25 kgs

seated chest press

2 x sets ( no idea of weight )

Shoulder ;

Smith machine

15 x 20 kgs

10 x 30 kgs

8 x 35 kgs

DB front raises

15 x 12.5 kgs

12 x 15 kgs

10 x 17.5 kgs

Seated shoulder press

2 x sets ( again no weights )

Triceps

3 x sets skull crushers supersetted with close grip press

3 x sets seated push downs

2 xc sets rope pull downs.

THEN my darling daughter texted me to get her chippy on the way home.

Will post a pic ASAP....


----------



## biglbs

What of chips or you mate


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> What of chips or you mate


Me eating the bloody chips mate !

Also upprd mu clen to 80 mcg's a day for the next week, things will no doubt start gettig sweaty now.


----------



## Milky

Well the 4 melatonin seemed to help.

Off l go again to destroy my shins.


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> Well the 4 melatonin seemed to help.
> 
> Off l go again to destroy my shins.


Exercise bike? Alot less impact on the shins.


----------



## Milky

C.Hill:3215940 said:


> Exercise bike? Alot less impact on the shins.


Not shelling out for one mate plus they bore me to tears.


----------



## mikemull

I just picked one up for £20 off ebay


----------



## 3752

C.Hill said:


> Exercise bike? Alot less impact on the shins.


Yes but this is non load bearing cardio meaning you sit on your fat ass through the exercise, X trainer or walking be that treadmill or road is better as you have to carry your fat ass


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> Yes but this is non load bearing cardio meaning you sit on your fat ass through the exercise, X trainer or walking be that treadmill or road is better as you have to carry your fat ass


Exactly, and when it was as fat as mine used to be, it makes a hell of a difference. :lol:


----------



## Milky

Interrsting morning so far, had one if my workmates by the throat ready to kill him.

Ih and FTR l dont have a fat ar*e.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Interrsting morning so far, had one if my workmates by the throat ready to kill him.
> 
> Ih and FTR l dont have a fat ar*e.


did the work mate say your a*se was fat? :lol:

seriously mate whats up?


----------



## Milky

Just wound me up a bit too far mate.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Just wound me up a bit too far mate.


think milky needs a cooch:laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Just wound me up a bit too far mate.


You think the dieting is making you a little short fused?


----------



## strongmanmatt

I'm been told I'm a great personal trainer, I mean I coach myself for example.

LOL:laugh:


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3216590 said:


> You think the dieting is making you a little short fused?


Nah mate he just come the ku*t for some reason.


----------



## DiggyV

you get my PM mate?


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:3217184 said:


> you get my PM mate?


Yeah sorry mate. Count me in.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Yeah sorry mate. Count me in.


cool


----------



## Simspin

Milky said:


> Interrsting morning so far, had one if my workmates by the throat ready to kill him.
> 
> Ih and FTR l dont have a fat ar*e.


it's not fat its just festively plump


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Interrsting morning so far, had one if my workmates by the throat ready to kill him.
> 
> Ih and FTR l dont have a fat ar*e.


Canny day that mun Youll lose yer Modship


----------



## Milky

Simspin said:


> it's not fat its just festively plump


You know mate, l have no ar*e. l wish l had !!


----------



## Milky

No training today, have TBH the session last night has left me sore so glad about it, never trained so hard !

On a rather disgusting tanget ( please accept my apologies for this ) l have noticed my " stools " are almost green in colour ! WTF is that about ?


----------



## Simspin

Milky said:


> You know mate, l have no ar*e. l wish l had !!


i'm the same its like an ironing board bk there !


----------



## Mingster

I know you don't squat Milky, but it's definitely the best bum builder.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> No training today, have TBH the session last night has left me sore so glad about it, never trained so hard !
> 
> On a rather disgusting tanget ( please accept my apologies for this ) l have noticed my " stools " are almost green in colour ! WTF is that about ?


What new supps or major diet additios have you made? I've had this when using alfalfa powder and other green powders in shakes.

Also used a supp years ago called glycobol that did the same thing. Causes better nutrient partitioning which in turn seemed to make stools green.

Perhaps its the tren??


----------



## Simspin

Mingster said:


> I know you don't squat Milky, but it's definitely the best bum builder.


i do tho wats wrong with me am i a total no ass? :confused1:


----------



## Simspin

Ginger Ben said:


> What new supps or major diet additios have you made? I've had this when using alfalfa powder and other green powders in shakes.
> 
> Also used a supp years ago called glycobol that did the same thing. Causes better nutrient partitioning which in turn seemed to make stools green.
> 
> Perhaps its the tren??


beetroot and poo there's a interesting mix.


----------



## Mingster

Simspin said:


> i do tho wats wrong with me am i a total no ass? :confused1:


Try squatting down till your bum touches a bench then back up. It will encourage hip and glute involvement.


----------



## Simspin

Mingster said:


> Try squatting down till your bum touches a bench then back up. It will encourage hip and glute involvement.


i'll try go as low as pos mate cheers!


----------



## Mingster

Simspin said:


> i'll try go as low as pos mate cheers!


No worries. It's not so much the depth as sticking you ass out at the bottom


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> I know you don't squat Milky, but it's definitely the best bum builder.


Can't beat a good squat bum!lol or does that sound a bit dodgy?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> What new supps or major diet additios have you made? I've had this when using alfalfa powder and other green powders in shakes.
> 
> Also used a supp years ago called glycobol that did the same thing. Causes better nutrient partitioning which in turn seemed to make stools green.
> 
> Perhaps its the tren??


LOTS of new stuff TBH mate, BCAA, Clen, Multi vits......... all bloody sorts.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> LOTS of new stuff TBH mate, BCAA, Clen, Multi vits......... all bloody sorts.


It's more than likely a detox reaction to new things. Will probably go away after a little while.


----------



## Simspin

Mingster said:


> No worries. It's not so much the depth as sticking you ass out at the bottom


legs thr so will keep my ass out at bottom, thank you kindly :thumb:


----------



## Simspin

C.Hill said:


> Can't beat a good squat bum!lol or does that sound a bit dodgy?


Yes your GAY :lol:


----------



## Simspin

Simspin said:


> legs thr so will keep my ass out at bottom, thank you kindly :thumb:


That sounds gay too


----------



## Milky

Can l just thank the lord of Valhala for Pepsi Max, its been a life saver from my sweet cravings !


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Can l just thank the lord of Valhala for Pepsi Max, its been a life saver from my sweet cravings !


Don't let the chocolate get to you mate, you'll start going up the scales again.


----------



## Replicator

you are doing great young man ..keep it up....... abs out for the hols :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> you are doing great young man ..keep it up....... abs out for the hols :thumbup1:


I would be exstatic mate, TBH l think its do able as well...

( in steps Paul to bollock me ) :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> I would be exstatic mate, TBH l think its do able as well...
> 
> ( in steps Paul to bollock me ) :lol:


Need to update with some piccies dude.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Need to update with some piccies dude.


Yeah intend too mate first chance l get, hopefully Friday, getting my BF tested tomorow.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Yeah intend too mate first chance l get, hopefully Friday, getting my BF tested tomorow.


Good stuff. I want to see the new improved Milkman. :beer:


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> Good stuff. I want to see the new improved Milkman. :beer:


Bump this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Milky

At least its dry.


----------



## Milky

2nd meal in. Legs tonight, oh the joy.


----------



## Jay.32

Just cardio for me tonight... either a long walk or 30 mins on the punch bag..


----------



## Replicator

Jay.32 said:


> Just cardio for me tonight... either a long walk or 30 mins on the punch bag..


Jay, thats a terrible name to call the MRS :lol: you must have some contol if you can last 30 mins too :mellow:


----------



## biglbs

Pics or no milkman?!?!? :confused1:

Dieted too far and hit Vanishing point!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Pics or no milkman?!?!? :confused1:
> 
> Dieted too far and hit Vanishing point!


Weekend mate, look like grizzly adams ATM.


----------



## biglbs

:lol:


Milky said:


> Weekend mate, look like grizzly adams ATM.


 :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky what do you think is hard dumb- bell benchpress or the normal free bar.

I guess Dumb- bell bench is better to improve normal benchpress.


----------



## Milky

strongmanmatt said:


> Milky what do you think is hard dumb- bell benchpress or the normal free bar.
> 
> I guess Dumb- bell bench is better to improve normal benchpress.


Much prefer incline DB's to any flat bar mate, bench doesnt seem to hit the spot BUT where strongman is concerned is bench not a must ?


----------



## Milky

Just trained legs, nothing to write home about TBH, feeling shattered for some reason, may have overdosed on melatonin last few days.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just trained legs, nothing to write home about TBH, feeling shattered for some reason, may have overdosed on melatonin last few days.


do you no get nightmares useing 9-12 mg ..if I take more than 2 x 3mg tabs ....fuvk me ..nightmares every time


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3220998 said:


> do you no get nightmares useing 9-12 mg ..if I take more than 2 x 3mg tabs ....fuvk me ..nightmares every time


No.mate the tren looks after that side of things !

No walk today, overslept slightly, will make up for it tho.


----------



## Milky

Well the lads have all piled in the cafe, not only can l not join them its too early for me too eat. Gutted.


----------



## Guest

Dedication m8! :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Begining to feel week and drained now. Not sure if its the diet or lack of sleep or combination of things.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Begining to feel week and drained now. Not sure if its the diet or lack of sleep or combination of things.


Combination for sure milky


----------



## biglbs

Not long now mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Roll on th e weekend.


----------



## deeppurple

Milky said:


> Begining to feel week and drained now. Not sure if its the diet or lack of sleep or combination of things.


too much chicken and rice! x


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Not long now mate


9 weeks Monday mate.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky said:


> 9 weeks Monday mate.


Is this your body building show Milky?


----------



## Milky

strongmanmatt said:


> Is this your body building show Milky?


No mate my holiday !


----------



## Milky

Have to be honest, although feeling a bit shot absolutely buzzing at the moment.

Cant wait to train tomorow, sunbed Saturday and back training Monday.


----------



## DoubleXL-

Sounds like your really going hard at it mate! Be worth it in the end, keep it up!


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Is this your body building show Milky?


I thought you had been reading in here mate?


----------



## Milky

Another wet and windy morning in Gotham City.


----------



## Milky

Was hoping to be sent home this morning. But no such luck.


----------



## Milky

Just trained,

Back, biceps, rear delts and traps.

8 working sets of each, cracking session TBH.


----------



## bennyrock

Managed 150 on the bench last week Milky me old son. Its been a long time coming.


----------



## Milky

ONLY 2 weeks in and lost sh*t loads of water weight etc.

Take a sh8t pic tho TBH.


----------



## paul81

Poser 

Got some nice width on the back though milkman, looking good


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> Poser
> 
> Got some nice width on the back though milkman, looking good


Weigh in on Sunday mate.


----------



## MURPHYZ

looking well m8, 2nd pic is silly sized so cant really see it that well,

and also i hate seeing older guys that have more hair on head than me, think i need a Rooney.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just trained,
> 
> Back, biceps, rear delts and traps.
> 
> 8 working sets of each, cracking session TBH.


oh oh whats that I see coming .....................overtraining or sore shoulders or both ...take it easy m8


----------



## flinty90

milky your biceps veins are starting to pop. so ou have deffo lost some water there mate, and your neck seems to have gone down a bit are you finding its helping you sleep better (breathing wise) ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> milky your biceps veins are starting to pop. so ou have deffo lost some water there mate, and your neck seems to have gone down a bit are you finding its helping you sleep better (breathing wise) ??


Nah mate, still sleeping like sh*t.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky m8, have u ever tried Zopiclone for sleeping, they knock me out for the night, not sure if they can be got w/o prescription, maybe worth seeing a doc


----------



## james2011

do you train h.i.t someimes i noticed you chest shoulders triceps workout was a lot less work sets?


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> View attachment 86653
> 
> 
> View attachment 86654
> 
> 
> ONLY 2 weeks in and lost sh*t loads of water weight etc.
> 
> Take a sh8t pic tho TBH.


Looking awesome m8 ...agree with pau81 ...nice width MM


----------



## Milky

james2011 said:


> do you train h.i.t someimes i noticed you chest shoulders triceps workout was a lot less work sets?


No mate, upping the sets weekly.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Nah mate, still sleeping like sh*t.


gonna have to get Horse tranquilisers for you I think :lol:


----------



## Milky

Just to lighten my sh*tty mood, my little grandaughter talking to her tigger...


----------



## Fatstuff

Breeny said:


> Milky m8, have u ever tried Zopiclone for sleeping, they knock me out for the night, not sure if they can be got w/o prescription, maybe worth seeing a doc


They can be got quite easily


----------



## MURPHYZ

Fatstuff said:


> They can be got quite easily


then i need to look harder, lol, me missus gets em from doc's but they don't like to keep giving em out.


----------



## Guest

Shes getting big m8 haha, shes lovely.

Pics looking good pal, waist looking alot smaller! and back still whopping m8 haha keep it up!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Shes getting big m8 haha, shes lovely.
> 
> Pics looking good pal, waist looking alot smaller! and back still whopping m8 haha keep it up!


Cheers mate, really have dropped some weight from my face, will have to pop over to Powermill and get your opinion.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Alright bud im going to start a journal up for myself soon as most people wish they started one as soon as they started the gym so they could see there changes from the very start u think this is a good idea or not ??


----------



## Leeds89

I've been having sleeping troubles mate, Nytol really helps, two before bed settles you right down. I slept right through until morning aswell, something I've not done in a long time. Might want to consider it mate


----------



## Milky

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Alright bud im going to start a journal up for myself soon as most people wish they started one as soon as they started the gym so they could see there changes from the very start u think this is a good idea or not ??


HONESTLY, if l was you l would start an on line diary of some sort for yourself, post all exercises, lifts, pics etc for YOUR OWN benefit.

I would start a journal too just too keep other members informed of your progress.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just to lighten my sh*tty mood, my little grandaughter talking to her tigger...


very nice Milky ...brilliant them starting to try and find words, Mya is the same >............whats with they curtains tho mg: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Leeds89 said:


> I've been having sleeping troubles mate, Nytol really helps, two before bed settles you right down. I slept right through until morning aswell, something I've not done in a long time. Might want to consider it mate


This is MM (Milky Mod) were talking about mind...............two full bottles o that sh1t only gives him a 10 minute Nap :lol:


----------



## andyparry123

Lookin good in the pics mate, how much weight have you dropped? ( I know it is prob in the log but you know the dance!)

Grandaughter is a cracker mate, must be proud as Punch


----------



## dipdabs

Looking good milky


----------



## Milky

Well as you can see its 4.30 am on a Saturday morning and here l am off doing my cardio.


----------



## yannyboy

Milky said:


> Well as you can see its 4.30 am on a Saturday morning and here l am off doing my cardio.


That's commitment mate


----------



## Milky

yannyboy said:


> That's commitment mate


Its either that mate or lay in bed getting knoxked back !

:lol:


----------



## yannyboy

Milky said:


> Its either that mate or lay in bed getting knoxked back !
> 
> :lol:


I'm just going to bed now, lol

The joys of working nights


----------



## Milky

andyparry123 said:


> Lookin good in the pics mate, how much weight have you dropped? ( I know it is prob in the log but you know the dance!)
> 
> Grandaughter is a cracker mate, must be proud as Punch


In the last 2 months about 2 stone mate.


----------



## Milky

My shins and calves are killing me, sweating like a pig and REALLY pleased l did it.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> My shins and calves are killing me, sweating like a pig and REALLY pleased l did it.


it sets you up for the rest f the day bro dont it, it also feels like its your own little world so quiet and peaceful !!


----------



## Milky

Went back to bed, glad l did coz l feel pretty good now.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Uncle Bens wholegrain rice is sh*t !

wont be using that agin.


----------



## paul81

you a couscous fan Milky?

i'm not myself but my missis loves the stuff, its like grains of sand to me, but if you like it then it could be a decent sub for rice


----------



## XRichHx

Milky said:


> Uncle Bens wholegrain rice is sh*t !
> 
> wont be using that agin.


I know Tesco do microwave packets of Rice. Cant mind the branch. 4 for a fiver in different varierties. quite tasty if you fancy a change.


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> you a couscous fan Milky?
> 
> i'm not myself but my missis loves the stuff, its like grains of sand to me, but if you like it then it could be a decent sub for rice


Nah mate l am with you all the way there, horrible stuff.



XRichHx said:


> I know Tesco do microwave packets of Rice. Cant mind the branch. 4 for a fiver in different varierties. quite tasty if you fancy a change.


I only got it for convenience mate, save cooking some from scratch, will be cooking my own in future !


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Uncle Bens wholegrain rice is sh*t !
> 
> wont be using that agin.


I use their boil in the bag rice,about £2.50 for 8 sachets i think,far nicer than the microwave stuff


----------



## Milky

Eating has gone well today. Farts are horrific tho for some reason.


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> Eating has gone well today. Farts are horrific tho for some reason.


Er, thanks for sharing ... Hopefully you were in open spaces:lol:


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> Er, thanks for sharing ... Hopefully you were in open spaces:lol:


Oh god yeah, the car, Asda, my living room...

Wife and daughter going mad, grandaughter not impressed either l dont think but she cant say anything.


----------



## yannyboy

Milky said:


> Oh god yeah, the car, Asda, my living room...
> 
> Wife and daughter going mad, grandaughter not impressed either l dont think but she cant say anything.


It's one way of getting a bit of space around you, lol


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> Oh god yeah, the car, Asda, my living room...
> 
> Wife and daughter going mad, grandaughter not impressed either l dont think but she cant say anything.


OMG the Car??!!!

I've missed you, Milky


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Milky said:


> HONESTLY, if l was you l would start an on line diary of some sort for yourself, post all exercises, lifts, pics etc for YOUR OWN benefit.
> 
> I would start a journal too just too keep other members informed of your progress.


yeah will do then il get a journal up in the week


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Eating has gone well today. Farts are horrific tho for some reason.


really high protien intake makes a lot of gas as body has a job digesting it hence fartypants........especilly them protien powder shakes eeuugggghhh dont happen with me so much now as I only add 1 scoop to anthing I make up. as you know I make my protien shakes from eggs and cottage cheese with a scoop of protien powder> any way gan on smelly breeks :lol:


----------



## Milky

Just had meal number 5, steak, green beans and broccoli.

One more shake in 3 hours and thats my quota for the day.

Cant wait to fu*king train Monday. Not even interested in cheating tomorow TBH.


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> really high protien intake makes a lot of gas as body has a job digesting it hence fartypants........especilly them protien powder shakes eeuugggghhh dont happen with me so much now as I only add 1 scoop to anthing I make up. as you know I make my protien shakes from eggs and cottage cheese with a scoop of protien powder> any way gan on smelly breeks :lol:


Canny get protein powder up there?


----------



## biglbs

Nice work in those pics mate,good to see all that water gone,your heart is in a better place,very well done x


----------



## paul81

biglbs said:


> Nice work in those pics mate,good to see all that water gone,your heart is in a better place,very well done x


his heart has changed its location due to loss of water?? :confused1:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Nice work in those pics mate,good to see all that water gone,your heart is in a better place,very well done x


I dont even want a cheat day mate, buzzing my tits off with it all.


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> his heart has changed its location due to loss of water?? :confused1:


Yes its now in my bicep !!


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Yes its now in my bicep !!


one way to get a pump in the arms :wink:


----------



## biglbs

:lol:


Milky said:


> Yes its now in my bicep !!


----------



## Milky

Cant sleep again, been up for a pee at least 4 times.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Cant sleep again, been up for a pee at least 4 times.


This is an awful hour mate,poor s0d


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> This is an awful hour mate,poor s0d


Has Paul not suggested peps to you?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Has Paul not suggested peps to you?


He has suggested something mate but got to convince the wife to let me spend even more money.


----------



## Milky

Weighed in this morning,

15 stone 5 lbs, down 2 lbs on last week.

I'm not expecting massive weight losses now as thats not the idea, the idea is to cut and maintain some mass so not concerned at all.


----------



## Milky

Started mt refeed with a McDonalds, going to have a very thick / rich bologbase for my next meal and then back on it.


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Started mt refeed with a McDonalds, going to have a very thick / rich bologbase for my next meal and then back on it.


should have gone with KFC :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> should have gone with KFC :thumbup1:


Its right next to Asda mate so l thought sod it.


----------



## Guest

Sorry George m8, Lou said I missed you call. Ill give you a bell in a sec m8, soon as the phone charges a bit, left it downstairs all night.


----------



## Milky

Just finished my refeed, bolognase with loads of pasta.

Up early tomorow for some cardio. Guilt is a great motivator.


----------



## mikemull

How far are you getting on your early morning walks?


----------



## Milky

mikemull said:


> How far are you getting on your early morning walks?


Honestly dont know mate, l know it kills my shins and calves !


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> Honestly dont know mate, l know it kills my shins and calves !


Ok how long do you go for?


----------



## Milky

mikemull said:


> Ok how long do you go for?


About 40 mins mate, got a nice little circuit l do, quickish pace.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Seen the change in AV deffinately subbed now big man :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Just done my 3 rd jab of my course, hopefully it will kick in about now and see some improvements in my lifts etc.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> He has suggested something mate but got to convince the wife to let me spend even more money.


Tell her you lost your wallet:lol:


----------



## Milky

I think l will re name my journal " diary of an insomniac "


----------



## Natty.Solider

Do you not get physically knackered with it keeping you up? like cant you just be so knackered that you conk out?

Proper feel for you mate honestly!


----------



## Milky

Natty.Solider said:


> Do you not get physically knackered with it keeping you up? like cant you just be so knackered that you conk out?
> 
> Proper feel for you mate honestly!


You would think so mate wouldnt you, l sleep well for 3 / 4 hours if l am lucky and then thats it. Also bear in mind l have a physical job too.


----------



## Milky

Just back from my morning trog now its bath, shave and off to work.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just back from my morning trog now its bath, shave and off to work.


Have a good week milkman, im just off back down to bristol .. great days lol !!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Have a good week milkman, im just off back down to bristol .. great days lol !!


Watch out for Johnny lee nicking your bike.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I think l will re name my journal " diary of an insomniac "





Milky said:


> You would think so mate wouldnt you, l sleep well for 3 / 4 hours if l am lucky and then thats it. Also bear in mind l have a physical job too.


The thing is Milky....if what you are doing within your regime right now is working and all is well there........then Im sorry to say your probably one of these people whom only needs about 4hrs sleep per night


----------



## DiggyV

Mate, you're looking good in the new AVI, mahoosive,

Its great what genetics and diet can do. :lol: I'm taking the same approach!


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:3234262 said:


> Mate, you're looking good in the new AVI, mahoosive,
> 
> Its great what genetics and diet can do. :lol: I'm taking the same approach!


Nice one mate.

Just had my cardio upped and quite pleased about it.


----------



## Milky

Home, had a shake and my BCAA's and off to train chest tri's and shoulders.


----------



## strongmanmatt

I just eat eat and eat.

WHen and after I lift weights I then continue to eat eat is that any good?


----------



## liam0810

Alright pal, just catching up on your journal. Can definitely see the change in you from when we trained so whatever Paul's doing with you is working. Keep it up mate and you'll well for turkey


----------



## Milky

strongmanmatt said:


> I just eat eat and eat.
> 
> WHen and after I lift weights I then continue to eat eat is that any good?


Yes if your trying to gain size.


----------



## Milky

Just got back from gym, had to cut it short, left tendon is killing me. rubbed some Volterol cream in it so fingers crossed it will work.


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> Just got back from gym, had to cut it short, left tendon is killing me. rubbed some Volterol cream in it so fingers crossed it will work.


 Hope it clears up mate. http://www.oneon.co.uk/store/products,repairache_21.htm may help ??


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> Hope it clears up mate. http://www.oneon.co.uk/store/products,repairache_21.htm may help ??


Cant believe it mate, just came from no where, gutted l am.


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> Cant believe it mate, just came from no where, gutted l am.


 Fecking hate tendons myself lol

always seem to be my issue.

is it My/our age? Do ya think?

Pushing old elastic too hard lol


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> Fecking hate tendons myself lol
> 
> always seem to be my issue.
> 
> is it My/our age? Do ya think?
> 
> Pushing old elastic too hard lol


yeah possibly mate.

Although been told l am looking a lot younger with my new slimmer look and new haircut.


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> yeah possibly mate.
> 
> Although been told l am looking a lot younger with my new slimmer look and new haircut.


 TBH I'm told I look younger/healthier when a bit more cut too.

Same age under the dermis mind


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Cant believe it mate, just came from no where, gutted l am.


Remeber that workout the other day ...where you did a craszy 8 work sets ....that could have been the catalyst ....where ever it came from I hope it sorts itself soon .....by the way im still not back too 100% after tearing all mine in FEB


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Remeber that workout the other day ...where you did a craszy 8 work sets ....that could have been the catalyst ....where ever it came from I hope it sorts itself soon .....by the way im still not back too 100% after tearing all mine in FEB


 Mate l have upped it to 10 working sets now !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Mate l have upped it to 10 working sets now !


You pyramiding up then back down milky?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> You pyramiding up then back down milky?


Yeh peaking at 12 sets mate, must be honest when first saw the workout l thought " peice of pi*s " how wrong was l !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Yeh peaking at 12 sets mate, must be honest when first saw the workout l thought " peice of pi*s " how wrong was l !!!


Lol yeah serious volume is a great way to mix things up, burns a shedload of calories too.


----------



## Milky

Just had tea, 250 grammes mince with green beans, upped my clen to 120 mcg's and dropped 4 kalms the wife found in the cupboard.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Mate l have upped it to 10 working sets now !


is that not 9 warmups and 1 work set then. if not how many warmups do you do before this. is the work sets all at the same weigth . How many reps in a work set if doing 9.....its all applicable...but no matter what, this amount is not good for the joints Milky be careful m8.


----------



## Milky

Morning trog out of the way and time for work.


----------



## DiggyV

Have a good one buddy, still no training for me at the mo, letting my shoulder rest - hopefully catch a sneaky chest session on Thursday.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:3237464 said:


> Have a good one buddy, still no training for me at the mo, letting my shoulder rest - hopefully catch a sneaky chest session on Thursday.


And you matey.


----------



## Milky

Left arm.is killing me for some reason.


----------



## Jay.32

arms have much more definition coming through mate, especialy the delts... nice caps


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> is that not 9 warmups and 1 work set then. if not how many warmups do you do before this. is the work sets all at the same weigth . How many reps in a work set if doing 9.....its all applicable...but no matter what, this amount is not good for the joints Milky be careful m8.


I do about 4 sets of warm ups mate then 10 sets, starting at around 15 reps down to 8, do different exercises so for example on chest l did DB incline presses 3 sets, DB incline flyes 3 sets, seated press, 2 sets and cable flyes 2 sets.

I up the weight on very set.


----------



## Milky

Home, just had meal number 5 , gonna give it 40 mins then go do some cardio at the gym, where its dry.

REALLY happy ATM, with my training, my diet, my life.....


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Home, just had meal number 5 , gonna give it 40 mins then go do some cardio at the gym, where its dry.
> 
> REALLY happy ATM, with my training, my diet, my life.....


I like this mate. Good to see you happy with things.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I do about 4 sets of warm ups mate then 10 sets, starting at around 15 reps down to 8, do different exercises so for example on chest l did DB incline presses 3 sets, DB incline flyes 3 sets, seated press, 2 sets and cable flyes 2 sets.
> 
> I up the weight on very set.


LOL..ah right I see ...isnt interpretation a bitch :lol: I read it like it was 9 worksets on the one exercise ... .....bwahahahah silly me 

how the arm now ??


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Home, just had meal number 5 , gonna give it 40 mins then go do some cardio at the gym, where its dry.
> 
> REALLY happy ATM, with my training, my diet, my life.....


absoluely teaming down here the now....gonna need an Ark shortly :angry:


----------



## Milky

Just done 30 mins on treadmill, number 10 incline, 3.5 mph. loved it. Felt wierd when l got off tho, like the room was moving as l was walking :lol:

Arm is still twinging but got leg tomorow so its got another day to heal.....


----------



## Milky

Just ordered 4 x 1 kg tubs peanut butter from Bp, £20 delivered.

Also jst popped another 3 clen so another sweaty night. Wife picked up some Nytol so gonna OD on that as well later.


----------



## Milky

also had a gorgeous steak with green beans, hit all my meals bang on time today.

Driving the paver so sit up top with my cool bag and when the alarm went l ate...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> View attachment 86653
> 
> 
> View attachment 86654
> 
> 
> ONLY 2 weeks in and lost sh*t loads of water weight etc.
> 
> Take a sh8t pic tho TBH.


Definately looking shlt loads better George. Much more defined and solid looking, good vascularity as well.

Glad to see the diet is bang on.

Whats your mid section looking like at the moment? Mines a fvcking pain to shift.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Definately looking shlt loads better George. Much more defined and solid looking, good vascularity as well.
> 
> Glad to see the diet is bang on.
> 
> Whats your mid section looking like at the moment? Mines a fvcking pain to shift.


Its improving slowly mate, still got nearly 9 weeks and just upped my cardio so fingers crossed.

Just back from morning trog, 3 miles at a decent pace so its got to help.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Its improving slowly mate, still got nearly 9 weeks and just upped my cardio so fingers crossed.
> 
> Just back from morning trog, 3 miles at a decent pace so its got to help.


Good man. Drop the carbs out, 9 weeks should see good results. I'm doing the same at the moment, trying to drop weight but gain some size. Its getting there, albeit slow.


----------



## Milky

Had my shake about 40 mins ago and its done me, l keep burping it up and feel like sh*t....

Gonna give it an hour or so see if l improve any.


----------



## Milky

Well it may be Karma but MASSIVE water leak near my gym and mrs is telling me traffic is absolute chaos so being rough and given the circumstances l thnk legs will have to do tomorow.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Had my shake about 40 mins ago and its done me, l keep burping it up and feel like sh*t....
> 
> Gonna give it an hour or so see if l improve any.


Do you gulp it down at all? Maybe taking in loads of air?


----------



## Milky

Morning cardio done, lie in this morning so feel a bit more rested.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai:3243335 said:


> Do you gulp it down at all? Maybe taking in loads of air?


No mate no different to normal. Still not feeling to hot to be honest.


----------



## Milky

Just got in from work. I am not working now till Monday, so legs tomorow and back etc Saturday, give my arm another days rest.


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Just got in from work. I am not working now till Monday, so legs tomorow and back etc Saturday, give my arm another days rest.


What have you done to your arm? Or should I just read back and stop being lazy lol


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> What have you done to your arm? Or should I just read back and stop being lazy lol


Just a slight tendon twinge kay thats all.

Next 3 days are all about diet, training, resting and cardio.

Gonna ask the boss if l HAVE to have a refeed day as l really dont want one this week.


----------



## NoodleArms

Milky said:


> *Just a slight tendon twinge* kay thats all.
> 
> Next 3 days are all about diet, training, resting and cardio.
> 
> Gonna ask the boss if l HAVE to have a refeed day as l really dont want one this week.


man up, pain is just tempory


----------



## Milky

NoodleArms said:


> man up, pain is just tempory


ok.


----------



## NoodleArms

Milky said:


> ok.


turn your pain into anger, anger into energy.


----------



## Milky

NoodleArms said:


> turn your pain into anger, anger into energy.


Yes mate, when l am in that much pain l cant bend my arm l find it helps me train.

FFS l have been training for 15 yrs mate do you honestly think l would not train if l had an option.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hope you better Milky, look forward to seeing your write up mate!

I take 2 shakes a day if possible.


----------



## Milky

strongmanmatt said:


> Hope you better Milky, look forward to seeing your write up mate!
> 
> I take 2 shakes a day if possible.


Mat l am eating 5 / 6 meals a day PLUS shakes mate.


----------



## yannyboy

How many calories do you aim for mate?


----------



## Milky

yannyboy said:


> How many calories do you aim for mate?


I have not got a CLUE mate TBH, just doing as l am told.


----------



## yannyboy

Milky said:


> I have not got a CLUE mate TBH, just doing as l am told.


Lol, I know the feeling


----------



## dipdabs

It's not nice I was do depressed when I couldn't do anything because of injury, u probably know but just incase you don't lol sleep with it rested on a hot water bottle it's amazing the difference it makes. That and co codemol lol


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> It's not nice I was do depressed when I couldn't do anything because of injury, u probably know but just incase you don't lol sleep with it rested on a hot water bottle it's amazing the difference it makes. That and co codemol lol


Its not something new to me at all Kay, l am 42 yrs old at the end of the day, my body doesnt like being stressed.

I just let it rest and back on it, l am not overly concerned by little niggles, they just annoy me.


----------



## Phenix

So Milky you are still a youngster then mate


----------



## Milky

Phenix said:


> So Milky you are still a youngster then mate


Hey, getting younger by the day matey....


----------



## yannyboy

Milky said:


> Its not something new to me at all Kay, l am 42 yrs old at the end of the day, my body doesnt like being stressed.
> 
> I just let it rest and back on it, l am not overly concerned by little niggles, they just annoy me.


Do you feel you have needed to alter your style of training in later years to avoid injuries?


----------



## Phenix

I am the same feel 21 just now But look about 65 bud lol


----------



## Milky

yannyboy said:


> Do you feel you have needed to alter your style of training in later years to avoid injuries?


Nah yanny, train harder and heavier now than l ever have. I am blindly stupid to injuries at times l do admit, shoulders being the worse culprit, but l fill myself full ov Volterol and crack on.


----------



## yannyboy

Milky said:


> Nah yanny, train harder and heavier now than l ever have. I am blindly stupid to injuries at times l do admit, shoulders being the worse culprit, but l fill myself full ov Volterol and crack on.


Thought you might say that, lol

What would you say is the lowest you go with reps, do you do singles?


----------



## Milky

yannyboy said:


> Thought you might say that, lol
> 
> What would you say is the lowest you go with reps, do you do singles?


6 to 8 mate, or failure if l am really pushing it. Never done the 1 thing for some reason, it may work for some but not my bag at all.


----------



## Milky

Morning march done, calves feel like they are the size of boulders. Left shin is still painful for some reason.

Few errands to run, eating again will be bang on the money and train legs later.


----------



## Milky

Just done a killer leg workout, had to wring out my T shirt on leaving !!

I am gonne pay for it for a few days l reckon.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Just done a killer leg workout, had to wring out my T shirt on leaving !!
> 
> I am gonne pay for it for a few days l reckon.


What was your leg session like matey? Exersises?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> What was your leg session like matey? Exersises?


Warm up, 2 x sets leg extention, 2 sets hacks.

4 x sets incline leg press

3 x sets hacks

3 x sets leg extentions

4 x sets reverse leg curls

4 x sets seated calve raises

4 x sets reverse leg curls

4 x sets standig calve raises...

all done at a good weight, cant remember the bulk of them tho....!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Warm up, 2 x sets leg extention, 2 sets hacks.
> 
> 4 x sets incline leg press
> 
> 3 x sets hacks
> 
> 3 x sets leg extentions
> 
> 4 x sets reverse leg curls
> 
> 4 x sets seated calve raises
> 
> 4 x sets reverse leg curls
> 
> 4 x sets standig calve raises...
> 
> all done at a good weight, cant remember the bulk of them tho....!


Nice. Your gonna ache.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

You been training on your own?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Nice. Your gonna ache.


Your not kidding....


----------



## paul81

looks a good workout the milkman :thumb: did you have the jelly legs at the end? :laugh:


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> You been training on your own?


Sort of mate, young lad jumped in with me. He doesnt train legs often so wanted a few tips.



paul81 said:


> looks a good workout the milkman :thumb: did you have the jelly legs at the end? :laugh:


Yeah just a bit mate, had to hold the railings going down the stairs...


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> Warm up, 2 x sets leg extention, 2 sets hacks.
> 
> 4 x sets incline leg press
> 
> 3 x sets hacks
> 
> 3 x sets leg extentions
> 
> 4 x sets reverse leg curls
> 
> 4 x sets seated calve raises
> 
> 4 x sets reverse leg curls
> 
> 4 x sets standig calve raises...
> 
> all done at a good weight, cant remember the bulk of them tho....!


Beasty leg session, I need to put more volume into mine tbh, just feel fcuked after a few exercises lol need to work my cardio I think.

You are gonna be in pain sitting on the toilet though mate lol


----------



## Milky

C.Hill said:


> Beasty leg session, I need to put more volume into mine tbh, just feel fcuked after a few exercises lol need to work my cardio I think.
> 
> You are gonna be in pain sitting on the toilet though mate lol


yeah the bog is a KILLER mate, never thought l would dread using the loo !!


----------



## Hotdog147

Milky said:


> Sort of mate, young lad jumped in with me. He doesnt train legs often so wanted a few tips.
> 
> Yeah just a bit mate, *had to hold the railings going down the stairs*...


LOL, love this feeling, you know you have had a good sesh! Not so good a few weeks back when I hit the deck though! :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> yeah the bog is a KILLER mate, never thought l would dread using the loo !!


Along with getting in a van/car!


----------



## Milky

oes anyone know anyhting about these freezing baths some people take ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Gotta love the wobbly legs and the sick feeling that goes with it, followed by going, "ooh, ahh" like an old man every time you sit down or stand up, :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> oes anyone know anyhting about these freezing baths some people take ?


What do you want to know? Many many health benefits, having these, takes some time getting used to it though and not a good idea to just jump in at the deep end, so to speak. but after while you'd be surprised how cold you can go.

Start off with cold showers at least once a week.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> What do you want to know? Many many health benefits, having these, takes some time getting used to it though and not a good idea to just jump in at the deep end, so to speak. but after while you'd be surprised how cold you can go.
> 
> Start off with cold showers at least once a week.


i just wondered wht the benefits were mate, the runner does it doesnt she.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> i just wondered wht the benefits were mate, the runner does it doesnt she.


The idea behind it is that having am ice bath, causes the blood vessels in your legs to tighten withdrawing all the blood, after a few minutes of being out the bath the blood is vigorously pumped back into the vessels. Its supposed to be beneficial to the recovery process, and help your tendons and muscles.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Its not something new to me at all Kay, l am 42 yrs old at the end of the day, my body doesnt like being stressed.
> 
> I just let it rest and back on it, l am not overly concerned by little niggles, they just annoy me.





Milky said:


> Nah yanny, train harder and heavier now than l ever have. I am blindly stupid to injuries at times l do admit, shoulders being the worse culprit, but l fill myself full ov Volterol and crack on.


kinda surprises me this Milky ive got to admit ..I had you down for someone who would have had more sense and take the time to let injuries heal.

Sorry how this has sounded m8 ,as I dont mean to offend ..but there it is .


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Taken from the internet.

"In simple terms, it's about helping the muscles, tendons, bones, nerves and all the different tissues used in sport recover from their workout.

Just like Michael Schumacher's car needs a complete overhaul with new parts and tyres after a Formula One race, the body needs to service itself and its parts for the next day, next race or next match.

You're body is pretty battered and bruised after a heavy game - it's the best way to recover from the aches and pains

Jonah Lomu on ice baths

The body does this with the help of the blood vessels that bring oxygen to the tissues and remove the waste products of exercise, the most common being lactic acid.

Too much lactic acid build up can cause the muscles to function poorly and over a long period of time feelings of fatigue, heavy legs and general tiredness can set in.

So how do ice baths help to boost the body's recovery processes and prevent injury?

When you get into an ice bath for five to 10 minutes, the icy cold water causes your blood vessels to tighten and drains the blood out of your legs. After 10 minutes your legs feel cold and numb.

So when Wilko gets out of the bath, his legs fill up with 'new' blood that invigorates his muscles with oxygen to help the cells function better.

At the same time, the more blood coming into Jonny's legs will have to leave as well, draining away and at the same time taking with it the lactic acid that has built up from his match.

Most of the players at major tournaments will be taking ice baths regularly after training sessions to help their muscles stay fresh and avoid injury.

"


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> kinda surprises me this Milky ive got to admit ..I had you down for someone who would have had more sense and take the time to let injuries heal.
> 
> Sorry how this has sounded m8 ,as I dont mean to offend ..but there it is .


Thing is Rep if l let every niggle set me back l would throw the towel in.

I do give it as long as l can as a rule but l go stir crazy when l cant lift.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Taken from the internet.
> 
> "In simple terms, it's about helping the muscles, tendons, bones, nerves and all the different tissues used in sport recover from their workout.
> 
> Just like Michael Schumacher's car needs a complete overhaul with new parts and tyres after a Formula One race, the body needs to service itself and its parts for the next day, next race or next match.
> 
> You're body is pretty battered and bruised after a heavy game - it's the best way to recover from the aches and pains
> 
> Jonah Lomu on ice baths
> 
> The body does this with the help of the blood vessels that bring oxygen to the tissues and remove the waste products of exercise, the most common being lactic acid.
> 
> Too much lactic acid build up can cause the muscles to function poorly and over a long period of time feelings of fatigue, heavy legs and general tiredness can set in.
> 
> So how do ice baths help to boost the body's recovery processes and prevent injury?
> 
> When you get into an ice bath for five to 10 minutes, the icy cold water causes your blood vessels to tighten and drains the blood out of your legs. After 10 minutes your legs feel cold and numb.
> 
> So when Wilko gets out of the bath, his legs fill up with 'new' blood that invigorates his muscles with oxygen to help the cells function better.
> 
> At the same time, the more blood coming into Jonny's legs will have to leave as well, draining away and at the same time taking with it the lactic acid that has built up from his match.
> 
> Most of the players at major tournaments will be taking ice baths regularly after training sessions to help their muscles stay fresh and avoid injury.
> 
> "


Good post mate, repped.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Thing is Rep if l let every niggle set me back l would throw the towel in.
> 
> I do give it as long as l can as a rule but l go stir crazy when l cant lift.


Was mainly getting at the shouder thing really ............if you dont back off them for a few weeks they will NEVER get better.

You like me would never give up ......just because you cant do a full shoulder routine doesnt mean you have to give up ........this is what I have had to do tho . all I can do for shoulders now is one exercise, press above head with barbell one week and dumbells the next. any of that other stuff just kills them now..but I also know they are involved in some degree with everyhting else I do exeptt legs . We adapt but never never give up or throw the towel in.


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Was mainly getting at the shouder thing really ............if you dont back off them for a few weeks they will NEVER get better.
> 
> You like me would never give up ......just because you cant do a full shoulder routine doesnt mean you have to give up ........this is what I have had to do. all I can do for shoulders now is one exercise, press above head with barbell one week and dumbells the next. any of that other stuff just kills them now..but I also know they are involved in some degree with everyhting else I do exeptt legs . We adapt but never never give up or throw the towel in.


Shoulder isnt too bad now mate it was just a bit of a tendon issue thios time..

With me being on this new regime etc l really need to up my game. I dont want to let paul or myself down.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Replicator said:


> Was mainly getting at the shouder thing really ............if you dont back off them for a few weeks they will NEVER get better.
> 
> You like me would never give up ......just because you cant do a full shoulder routine doesnt mean you have to give up ........this is what I have had to do tho . all I can do for shoulders now is one exercise, press above head with barbell one week and dumbells the next. any of that other stuff just kills them now..but I also know they are involved in some degree with everyhting else I do exeptt legs . We adapt but never never give up or throw the towel in.


I fvcked around for too long after knackering my shoulders and got p1ssed off with doing the "odd" shoulder exercise so i could work around the injury. I gave up in the end and just laid off shoulders all together so i could heal.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Shoulder isnt too bad now mate it was just a bit of a tendon issue thios time..
> 
> With me being on this new regime etc l really need to up my game. I dont want to let paul or myself down.


That all very well MILKY and I admire you for it believe me ........ but dont let injuries *take *you down


----------



## biglbs

You are a war horse mate,

Get in,fookin niggles,they pester me all the time,

got no time for them!


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> That all very well MILKY and I admire you for it believe me ........ but dont let injuries *take *you down


I HAVE to do it this time mate, l cant not. If injury takes me down then its out of my control, l will up my cardio !!

:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Replicator said:


> That all very well MILKY and I admire you for it believe me ........ but dont let injuries *take *you down


I have to agree with this. The last thing you want is an injury to cut you short of your journey.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> I have to agree with this. The last thing you want is an injury to cut you short of your journey.


Mate if my arm falls off l aill train the other fu*ker !!!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate if my arm falls off l aill train the other fu*ker !!!


fcuk off Milky we all know as soon as you get a sniffle your cuddled up in bed with your head buried into your missus bussom crying like a little girl pmsl X


----------



## Milky

See this fella, fu*king hero he is !!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/178013-get-shredded-end-june.html


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> See this fella, fu*king hero he is !!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/178013-get-shredded-end-june.html


I've been following him.. Fuvcking awesome one leg squats.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> fcuk off Milky we all know as soon as you get a sniffle your cuddled up in bed with your head buried into your missus bussom crying like a little girl pmsl X


We shall see in 8 weeks time my friend.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> You are a war horse mate,
> 
> Get in,fookin niggles,they pester me all the time,
> 
> got no time for them!


who does have time for them .......nobody .....niggles are a sign of an injury to come if not taken seriously. The wise will take heed and the headstrong wiil take no notice and suffer in the long run. ..............................Me , I was headstrong and look it where its got me. Its not big and hard to carry on......it take the bigger man to hold back,,, I know that now ..but for me its too late, but not for you young PUPS :mellow:


----------



## Milky

Right its marching time,weather not too bad, home then upper body at around dinner time....


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me l need to sort some decent trainers out and fast.

I want to up my cardio but there is no chance with tings the way they are.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Fu*k me l need to sort some decent trainers out and fast.
> 
> I want to up my cardio but there is no chance with tings the way they are.


Time for some retail therapy mate:thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Fu*k me l need to sort some decent trainers out and fast.
> 
> I want to up my cardio but there is no chance with tings the way they are.


Ooh, new trainers... Go shopping mate, you deserve it, besides; you can't do the job properly if you don't have the right tools!!!


----------



## Replicator

hey up ..hows things today ..Im in a great mood today ...................dont know what was wrong with me yesterday ...I was in a sort of mothering zone where i wanted to look out for everybody's health ..............training later and well looking forward to it ......You better get trainers with thick soles MM ...for all this cardio :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Mate if my arm falls off l aill train the other fu*ker !!!


repped


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> who does have time for them .......nobody .....niggles are a sign of an injury to come if not taken seriously. The wise will take heed and the headstrong wiil take no notice and suffer in the long run. ..............................Me , I was headstrong and look it where its got me. Its not big and hard to carry on......it take the bigger man to hold back,,, I know that now ..but for me its too late, but not for you young PUPS :mellow:


I am 48 now and not too bad realy:thumb:

you ol' mother hen:lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I am 48 now and not too bad realy:thumb:
> 
> you ol' mother hen:lol:


Still a pup to me LOL.....but yea , thats teh kind of mood I was in last night,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,jsut wanted to look after everybody . 

ah ha 48 ..got it out of ya at last :lol:


----------



## Guest

Fancy the mill today m8? Let us know, I'll come pick you up and get in a big session! Need a decent blow out today m8


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Fancy the mill today m8? Let us know, I'll come pick you up and get in a big session! Need a decent blow out today m8


What you training mate ?

I need to do back bi's rear delts and traps you see.


----------



## Milky

Just been to Sports direct, apparently l have a low arch so bought some Asics at £50 so fingers crossed they will help.


----------



## Guest

Can do that m8 no worries. Whenever you wan tm8, nothing on today. Shes off to work, Con sat in his room fiddling with himself haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Can do that m8 no worries. Whenever you wan tm8, nothing on today. Shes off to work, Con sat in his room fiddling with himself haha


Bang on mate, will meet you there. Will have the young fella with me if you dont mind tho.

Be around the 12 mark if thats ok ?


----------



## Guest

Yeah m8 no worries. You know where it is? I can come get you if you want m8?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Yeah m8 no worries. You know where it is? I can come get you if you want m8?


Yeah its opposite what used to be the full monty cafe mate isnt it, just round the bend from the roundabout, if that makes sense.

I have to pick the scroat up from cheetham hill so l can go straight there mate.


----------



## Guest

Yeah thats the kiddie m8, aye sound then pal. See you there @ 12


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Yeah thats the kiddie m8, aye sound then pal. See you there @ 12


Any later l will bell you mate but wont be much later....


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Still a pup to me LOL.....but yea , thats teh kind of mood I was in last night,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,jsut wanted to look after everybody .
> 
> ah ha 48 ..got it out of ya at last :lol:


I did'nt know weights brought on memory loss,i told you my age twice:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> I did'nt know weights brought on memory loss,i told you my age twice:lol: :thumb:


You'd forgotten that age did that? That's age for you:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> You'd forgotten that age did that? That's age for you:lol:


Did you forget telling me that though mate?


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Did you forget telling me that though mate?


Tell me what?


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Tell me what?


A?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I did'nt know weights brought on memory loss,i told you my age twice:lol: :thumb:


Told me WHAT TWICE ?? :confused1:


----------



## Milky

Just trained with me old sparring partner, went to his gym, absolute sh*thole, perfect for the job, some good old skool machines and no prima donna's, cant fault it TBH.

Trained back, bi's, rear delts and traps, took about hour and half and my god did we feel it !!

Only 3 weeks in and seeing a massive difference in myself, got big hopes for the next 8 weeks :thumbup1:

Was talking to jamie who works in my gym and the one word that stuck in my mind was " structure " Paul has given me this and its going great so far.


----------



## Guest

Proper gym m8, none of this no training if you dont have a towel nonsense haha.

Im absolutely bolloxed m8! Shower, shake and power napp on the couch I think


----------



## Milky

Cracking watch this.......


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just trained with me old sparring partner, went to his gym, absolute sh*thole, perfect for the job, some good old skool machines and no prima donna's, cant fault it TBH.
> 
> Trained back, bi's, rear delts and traps, took about hour and half and my god did we feel it !!
> 
> Only 3 weeks in and seeing a massive difference in myself, got big hopes for the next 8 weeks :thumbup1:
> 
> Was talking to jamie who works in my gym and the one word that stuck in my mind was " structure " Paul has given me this and its going great so far.


this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ MM is one hell of a positive post .......you sound how I feel today ..on top of the world and in control > ive also just finished training and it went great. I wish you a niggle free 8 weeks :thumbup1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

This is what i like to see.

(apart from you old people and your memory loss, that shlt just wastes my time, :cursing: :death: :gun_bandana:  )


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> This is what i like to see.
> 
> (apart from you old people and your memory loss, that shlt just wastes my time, :cursing: :death: :gun_bandana:  )


What memory loss L.S :blink:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Cracking watch this.......


Beltin vid that m8, he comes off as a nice bloke aswell. Fair play to him


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> What memory loss L.S :blink:


? when?


----------



## Guest

Just watched that series right through m8, good watch tbh. 5 parts of it :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Just about to have meal number 6, thats it then, cheat day tomorow but wont go mad.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just about to have meal number 6, thats it then, cheat day tomorow but wont go mad.


i know you wont go mad cos your super motivated mate but have a little break pal you deserve it, and it can only be good for you pal or scarb wouldnt give you the option X


----------



## Milky

BTW, l had some of my Halal chicken and its bang on the money...

£4.75 a kg, breasts must have come from the biggest chickens in the world !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> BTW, l had some of my Halal chicken and its bang on the money...
> 
> £4.75 a kg, breasts must have come from the biggest chickens in the world !


Chicken and a frog had a chat..

"Book"

"Readit"

"book"

"Readit"

..................twas a longon!


----------



## Milky

Bastatd Stone Roses.

I live ten.miles away and l can still here them.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Bastatd Stone Roses.
> 
> I live ten.miles away and l can still here them.


Im off to see them tomorrow mate. Got to pick the missus up in an hour from there as well, that's gonna be fun with all the traffic!


----------



## Milky

Well l am awake and want to do my cardio but its refeed day so not allowed.

Legs are KILLING me, l mean hellish pain so its all good.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well l am awake and want to do my cardio but its refeed day so not allowed.
> 
> Legs are KILLING me, l mean hellish pain so its all good.


im off out on mountain bike today with my lad and missus mate looking forward to it !!!


----------



## Milky

Decided to take my beautiful wife out for dinner today, she does more than any one could ever ask for me and its the least l can do in return.

Going to a nice restaurant we know who do cracking sunday dinners and l intend to enjoy every mouth full.


----------



## Guest

Have a good un m8


----------



## Milky

Still at 15 st 5 lbs but still not concered as l definatly feel / look leaner.


----------



## Milky

Wife decided on chinese buffet so done 4 plates in so far.


----------



## Milky

And the buffet has done me, pass the Dio-calm !


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> Bastatd Stone Roses.
> 
> I live ten.miles away and l can still here them.


Not a fan milky? I went last night and loved it!


----------



## Milky

mikemull said:


> Not a fan milky? I went last night and loved it!


They may be very good mate and the concert l beleive was awesome but when your lay in bed and you can hear it miles away bit disturbing.


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> They may be very good mate and the concert l beleive was awesome but when your lay in bed and you can hear it miles away bit disturbing.


Very true!


----------



## bennyrock

How tall are you Milky ?


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> How tall are you Milky ?


5' 11" mate.


----------



## bennyrock

roger. just always thought u were taller. Im 5.9'' and 15 stone now and looking to add another 7 pounds b4 i start to cut in 4 weeks.


----------



## Milky

Meal number 5 done, always feel slightly bloated after eating but with the portions being not overly large it subsides within an hour or so.


----------



## George-Bean

Chinese is a great treat, fraid though its indian (dots not feathers) for me everytime.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Chinese is a great treat, fraid though its indian (dots not feathers) for me everytime.


My culinary tastes are pathetic mate, l cant even stand pepper.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky said:


> Meal number 5 done, always feel slightly bloated after eating but with the portions being not overly large it subsides within an hour or so.


Yeah Millky nice,

I can often eat a set meal for 2. Sometimes, My weight has gone up abit to now!


----------



## Milky

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah Millky nice,
> 
> I can often eat a set meal for 2. Sometimes, My weight has gone up abit to now!


How old are you Mat ?

My appetite has gotten smaller as l have gotten older.


----------



## Milky

Final meal coming up, chicken breast, green beans and asparagus...


----------



## Milky

Just done my fourth jab of test, tren and mast.

Also final night of clen at 120 mcg's, 2 weeks off now.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Just done my fourth jab of test, tren and mast.
> 
> Also final night of clen at 120 mcg's, 2 weeks off now.


Can i ask how are you dosing your clens mate? 1 hit or split throughout the day?

I'm looking to start some clens with T3 next week but unsure whats the best way to dose them.

Cracking journal btw mate


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3255051 said:


> Can i ask how are you dosing your clens mate? 1 hit or split throughout the day?
> 
> I'm looking to start some clens with T3 next week but unsure whats the best way to dose them.
> 
> Cracking journal btw mate


Just pop them in one in the evening mate after a meal and cheers.


----------



## Milky

4 x nytols taken ( twice the reccomended dose ) lets see what they can do.


----------



## Milky

Time to test the new trainers...


----------



## Milky

Nope. £50 down the swanny...

Top half quite stiff today, still feeling pretty lean and cant wait to train tonight.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Milky said:


> Nope. £50 down the swanny...
> 
> Top half quite stiff today, still feeling pretty lean and cant wait to train tonight.


If your hammering the cardio it is worth going to a running shop they will analyse your technique and recommend you trainers to suit, they probably know a bit more than the plebs in sports direct.

I looked online and stood on a piece of paper when I got out the shower to work out if i over pronate etc. Bought the appropiate trainers with correct support.

No more shin splints!


----------



## flinty90

s&ccoach said:


> If your hammering the cardio it is worth going to a running shop they will analyse your technique and recommend you trainers to suit, they probably know a bit more than the plebs in sports direct.
> 
> I looked online and stood on a piece of paper when I got out the shower to work out if i over pronate etc. Bought the appropiate trainers with correct support.
> 
> No more shin splints!


Havent we all told him this already lol .. cnut never listens


----------



## Milky

> If your hammering the cardio it is worth going to a running shop they will analyse your technique and recommend you trainers to suit, they probably know a bit more than the plebs in sports direct.
> 
> I looked online and stood on a piece of paper when I got out the shower to work out if i over pronate etc. Bought the appropiate trainers with correct support.
> 
> No more shin splints!


I just gave the cheaper option first shot but its not worked so running shop it is.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Just pop them in one in the evening mate after a meal and cheers.


Cheers mate. I take it they don't interfere with your sleep then? (i know you don't sleep well as it is so it probably doesn't matter lol)

Just out of curiosity mate, do you use a heart rate monitor for your cardio sessions? I presume you're aiming for about 65% of your MHR?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3255697 said:


> Cheers mate. I take it they don't interfere with your sleep then? (i know you don't sleep well as it is so it probably doesn't matter lol)
> 
> Just out of curiosity mate, do you use a heart rate monitor for your cardio sessions? I presume you're aiming for about 65% of your MHR?


When l do it at the gym l do mate yeah and aim for 80 % if l can.

Re the sleep, l have no idea any more mate, kinda given up now on it.


----------



## phoenix1980

Whats your bed and pillows like Milky? They can make the difference too sleep, ever thought of investing in one of those massage beds or those tempur memory foam mattresses?


----------



## Milky

phoenix1980:3255788 said:


> Whats your bed and pillows like Milky? They can make the difference too sleep, ever thought of investing in one of those massage beds or those tempur memory foam mattresses?


Tried everything mate. Its my head going 100 mph thats the problem. Have a cracking bed etc.

Not stressed so cant put it down to that either. Guess l am just a crap sleeper.


----------



## liam0810

You ever been doctors about the insomnia mate?


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3256035 said:


> You ever been doctors about the insomnia mate?


No l havent, maybe thats an idea. Kind of just accepted it now, never thought of medical help TBH.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> No l havent, maybe thats an idea. Kind of just accepted it now, never thought of medical help TBH.


They might be able to suggest some things pal. Just don't let them put you on strong sleeping tablets


----------



## Milky

Just trained chest, shoulders and tri's...

Caved on the 55 DB's with my bastard arm again, gutted.

Sweat was dripping from me, and have to be really honest the mirror is being very kind ATM, AND l still have 8 weeks to go !


----------



## George-Bean

I have a crap time sleeping too, last night 7 hours for the first time in months, normally I get two sleeps in each 24 hours of 3 -4 hours if I am lucky.


----------



## Dazarooni

George-Bean said:


> I have a crap time sleeping too, last night 7 hours for the first time in months, normally I get two sleeps in each 24 hours of 3 -4 hours if I am lucky.


Yes, you look a bit drowsy in your avi.


----------



## George-Bean

Thats from too many drugs as a youth ;-D


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just pop them in one in the evening mate after a meal and cheers.


these will stop ye sleeping milky,. try taking them earlier than later and no later than 2pm and see how that helps with sleeping


----------



## Replicator

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers mate. I take it they don't interfere with your sleep then? (i know you don't sleep well as it is so it probably doesn't matter lol)
> 
> Just out of curiosity mate, do you use a heart rate monitor for your cardio sessions? I presume you're aiming for about 65% of your MHR?


yes they fvck up sleep big time if taken to late in the day


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Tried everything mate. Its my head going 100 mph thats the problem. Have a cracking bed etc.
> 
> Not stressed so cant put it down to that either. Guess l am just a crap sleeper.


Thats the clen for you if taken too late in the day 

absolutely no less tahn six hrs before bed ...and 8 is even better


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> Just trained chest, shoulders and tri's...
> 
> Caved on the 55 DB's with my bastard arm again, gutted.
> 
> Sweat was dripping from me, and have to be really honest the mirror is being very kind ATM, AND l still have 8 weeks to go !


Is the plan to carb up before you go on hol say a few days before or just leave it till you get there so you can binge and carb up there? Has this given you the urge to do a veterans show now?


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Is the plan to carb up before you go on hol say a few days before or just leave it till you get there so you can binge and carb up there? Has this given you the urge to do a veterans show now?


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,BELOW THE BELT! :whistling:


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,BELOW THE BELT! :whistling:


Why? Isn't veterans over 40s? No offence meant! Haha stop stirring it you big fooker!


----------



## biglbs

:lol:


mikemull said:


> Why? Isn't veterans over 40s? No offence meant! Haha stop stirring it you big fooker!


:lol:BIG 'old' FOOKER you mean xx


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> :lol: :lol:BIG 'old' FOOKER you mean xx


You don't look a day over 50!


----------



## biglbs

:innocent:



mikemull said:


> You don't look a day over 50!


 

Hay but lift like a 30 year old:lol:


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> :innocent:
> 
> Hay but lift like a 30 year old:lol:


I'm 29 and you **** on me!


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> these will stop ye sleeping milky,. try taking them earlier than later and no later than 2pm and see how that helps with sleeping





Replicator said:


> Thats the clen for you if taken too late in the day
> 
> absolutely no less tahn six hrs before bed ...and 8 is even better


This l did not know, is there any science behind this, not that l doubt your word.



mikemull said:


> Is the plan to carb up before you go on hol say a few days before or just leave it till you get there so you can binge and carb up there? Has this given you the urge to do a veterans show now?


I dont know what Paul has planned mate, as for the show l really dont think my head could handle getting that lean and " small "

Morning cardio done, running really late now !


----------



## Tasty

I'm not sure on the science mate but clen definitely messes with your sleep, I never have mine before bed and I used to manage to sleep on coke when I was a naughty boy. Definitely try taking them earlier on if you can, might make the world of difference. I'm sod all use to the world when I've not had enough sleep!


----------



## Milky

Tasty:3259088 said:


> I'm not sure on the science mate but clen definitely messes with your sleep, I never have mine before bed and I used to manage to sleep on coke when I was a naughty boy. Definitely try taking them earlier on if you can, might make the world of difference. I'm sod all use to the world when I've not had enough sleep!


Off them now for 2 weeks but made up this has been pointed out to me.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Off them now for 2 weeks but made up this has been pointed out to me.


Not being funny mate but couldnt scarb tell you this about the stuff your bring asked to use ?? And how it may affect you ?


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3259119 said:


> Not being funny mate but couldnt scarb tell you this about the stuff your bring asked to use ?? And how it may affect you ?


He probably thought l.knew TBH and its the first time l have heard it affects your sleep

On the flip side l should have asked.


----------



## Milky

Well 3 weeks in and a few cravings are kicking in.

Chippy, bacon butties etc.......... just keeping busy and distracting myself.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Well 3 weeks in and a few cravings are kicking in.
> 
> Chippy, bacon butties etc.......... just keeping busy and distracting myself.


That's right, keep busy, keep your mind occupied, chew some gum or something, fvcking hate cravings, they mess with your head.


----------



## flinty90

Dont chew gum ffs that makes me ravenous lol.. stick with it milky this is where it starts counting. x


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Dont chew gum ffs that makes me ravenous lol.. stick with it milky this is where it starts counting. x


Exactly, its time to really test myself.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Exactly, its time to really test myself.


Yes you heard the saying about how many reps the pros do. and they say dont start counting till it starts hurting and then count.. this is your time to strart counting. you are now at the place normal people give in. the old milky gave in. the new milky no fcukin chance x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Stick with it milky, things like this are the difference between the many and the few.


----------



## Milky

Cheers chaps, just what l needed that, cardio here l come.


----------



## George-Bean

I use a fair few tic tacs, my breath is horrendous, chewy also makes me starving.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hi,

Good to see your training good milky.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> This l did not know, is there any science behind this, not that l doubt your word.!


Its a stimulant milky and a powerful one at that .its a decongestant and bronchodilator..............anything that helps your breathing is a stimulant .

As you may have read here Im prescribed Salbutemol to help me breathe .(so get mine for free LOL)..its the same as clenbuterol just a different name

Some dodgy fvckers use to give this to thier horses before races so that they could run better with it opening up the airways, but got banned I believe

Clenbuterol Side Effects

Clenbuterol is drug that is known to help people suffering from lung problems like asthma. This medicine helps a person breathe normally and is also used by some veterinarians to treat animals who suffered from breathing disorders. The sufferer may feel relief upon taking Clebuterol but there are also side effects they experience on the other hand. There are five common Clenbuterol side effects known. One is jitters or shakes, insomnia, anxiety, muscle crumps and headaches.

Jitters or shakes is a common side effect for most anti asthma medications felt mostly by the hand. This is because of the nervous system that reacts with the medicine. But sooner or later, the body will also adapt to this type of side effect.

Insomnia is experienced by many but not all. Since this is a stimulant, others people who suffers insomnia are advice to take it during daytime. The body gets to work throughout the day and will no longer bother the person not to sleep since the body and mind is tired and needs to rest as well.

Anxiety is a very common side effect to any stimulants. No one can tell when will anxiety strikes to an individual taking stimulants. But rest assured that it won't take long enough. Users of Clenbuterol will be fine.

Muscle cramps is one serious side effect of Clenbuterol that may lead to cardiac hypertrophy. Since this steroid affects the muscles, sometimes it will target cardiovascular muscles. If you sense any muscle cramp, it is best to drink plenty of water. By drinking plenty of water, muscle cramps will occur very seldom.

Headaches are side effects that one will feel if the dosage is too high especially when you are still starting to take Clenbuterol. It is always best to start on small dosage and observe the reactions then gradually increase. By doing this, headache is less experienced by the user.

There are also serious side effects because this may lead to death when overdosed because it may cause the heart muscles to stiff as it cramps. There is also another negative effect on the thyroid that may lead to serious illness called hypothyroidism. Clenbuterol is known to burn fats and make a person lose weight. But sometimes the weight loss of a person may lead to uncontrollable hypothyroidism.


----------



## Milky

Just done my cardio, shins and calves killing me !

Wife is telling me some one has hit our car in hr works car park, l should take a look really.


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Its a stimulant milky and a powerful one at that .its a decongestant and bronchodilator..............anything that helps your breathing is a stimulant .
> 
> As you may have read here Im prescribed Salbutemol to help me breathe .(so get mine for free LOL)..its the same as clenbuterol just a different name
> 
> Some dodgy fvckers use to give this to thier horses before races so that they could run better with it opening up the airways, but got banned I believe
> 
> Clenbuterol Side Effects
> 
> Clenbuterol is drug that is known to help people suffering from lung problems like asthma. This medicine helps a person breathe normally and is also used by some veterinarians to treat animals who suffered from breathing disorders. The sufferer may feel relief upon taking Clebuterol but there are also side effects they experience on the other hand. There are five common Clenbuterol side effects known. One is jitters or shakes, insomnia, anxiety, muscle crumps and headaches.
> 
> Jitters or shakes is a common side effect for most anti asthma medications felt mostly by the hand. This is because of the nervous system that reacts with the medicine. But sooner or later, the body will also adapt to this type of side effect.
> 
> Insomnia is experienced by many but not all. Since this is a stimulant, others people who suffers insomnia are advice to take it during daytime. The body gets to work throughout the day and will no longer bother the person not to sleep since the body and mind is tired and needs to rest as well.
> 
> Anxiety is a very common side effect to any stimulants. No one can tell when will anxiety strikes to an individual taking stimulants. But rest assured that it won't take long enough. Users of Clenbuterol will be fine.
> 
> Muscle cramps is one serious side effect of Clenbuterol that may lead to cardiac hypertrophy. Since this steroid affects the muscles, sometimes it will target cardiovascular muscles. If you sense any muscle cramp, it is best to drink plenty of water. By drinking plenty of water, muscle cramps will occur very seldom.
> 
> Headaches are side effects that one will feel if the dosage is too high especially when you are still starting to take Clenbuterol. It is always best to start on small dosage and observe the reactions then gradually increase. By doing this, headache is less experienced by the user.
> 
> There are also serious side effects because this may lead to death when overdosed because it may cause the heart muscles to stiff as it cramps. There is also another negative effect on the thyroid that may lead to serious illness called hypothyroidism. Clenbuterol is known to burn fats and make a person lose weight. But sometimes the weight loss of a person may lead to uncontrollable hypothyroidism.


still learning mate, nice one.


----------



## biglbs

Some more.....http://www.mad-cow.org/~tom/clenbut_cheat.html


----------



## Milky

Warm this morning, out in just a T shirt.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Warm this morning, out in just a T shirt.


good lad. Nice to see im

not only one up and strolling this morning x


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3262384 said:


> good lad. Nice to see im
> 
> not only one up and strolling this morning x


Nope, shins held out this morning too which l am over the moon about.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Nope, shins held out this morning too which l am over the moon about.


good news mate - you taking anything? I get shin pumps something chronic, take 3 or 4g of taurine about an hour before, no problems since. Good to see you're still hitting the cardio though bro.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV:3262526 said:


> good news mate - you taking anything? I get shin pumps something chronic, take 3 or 4g of taurine about an hour before, no problems since. Good to see you're still hitting the cardio though bro.


Diggy l aint getting up at 4 am to take no pain killer mate, sod that for a lark.

Loving the cardio to be honest.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Diggy l aint getting up at 4 am to take no pain killer mate, sod that for a lark.
> 
> Loving the cardio to be honest.


You could just bung a scoop in to all your shakes particularly the last one of the day. Seems to work for me.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You could just bung a scoop in to all your shakes particularly the last one of the day. Seems to work for me.


^ this George 

Hope your well!!


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Diggy l aint getting up at 4 am to take no pain killer mate, sod that for a lark.
> 
> Loving the cardio to be honest.


Its cracking stuff. As the guys say, drop some in your last shake, or just take the caps right be fore bad - I get mine in 1000mg caps off fleabay - works a charm mate, and dirt cheap.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taurine

I think it helps blood flow, rather than killing pain, so you dont get the build up of blood, that then causes the pain. The muscles in my shin feel like stone if I forget and I can do 5 mins max without stopping. Taurine I can do an hour if I am up for it.


----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> Its cracking stuff. As the guys say, drop some in your last shake, or just take the caps right be fore bad - I get mine in 1000mg caps off fleabay - works a charm mate, and dirt cheap.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taurine
> 
> I think it helps blood flow, rather than killing pain, so you dont get the build up of blood, that then causes the pain. The muscles in my shin feel like stone if I forget and I can do 5 mins max without stopping. Taurine I can do an hour if I am up for it.


Sounds bloody good mate,does effect the pump during training though?


----------



## DiggyV

biglbs said:


> Sounds bloody good mate,does effect the pump during training though?


No mate, not that I have noticed. Put it this way I took it yesterday as normal, trained arms arms and still couldn't touch my head in the shower after finishing. :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Diggy l aint getting up at 4 am to take no pain killer mate, sod that for a lark.
> 
> Loving the cardio to be honest.


LOL ..its not a pain killer Milky..........your gonna have to start researching stuff m8 ...I take this when my calfs cramp up ...really helps with cramp :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Not long since got in, had a TW*T of a day so sorry but not training tonight, wound up to high heaven, knackered and my eyes are stinging l am that tired.


----------



## Milky

Oh and had my pic taken last night and l cant believe how different l look just in my face.


----------



## Guest

Told you m8, I can see the world of difference in you already. Much leaner! Keep plodding on m8!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Told you m8, I can see the world of difference in you already. Much leaner! Keep plodding on m8!


is it making you think about seeking proffesional guidance mate or you happy to crack on how you are bro ??


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> is it making you think about seeking proffesional guidance mate or you happy to crack on how you are bro ??


No m8, I know I couldnt stick to it, so no point in me even attempting it.

Its more of a hobby for me, I couldnt commit myself that 100% without it taking over


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Not long since got in, had a TW*T of a day so sorry but not training tonight, wound up to high heaven, knackered and my eyes are stinging l am that tired.


Good !!!! and I hope you get a decent nights sleep m8


----------



## Tasty

Yeah I was gonna say I hope the sleep has improved mate, should have done since you stopped the clen? Unless you're snorting ECA before bed now?  haha. Only messing mate, like I said I am useless without enough sleep!


----------



## Milky

Got 4 hours last night so slight improvement.

Morning march was done in just a T Shirt again.

Traps are developing some good shape now too.


----------



## Milky

Just got in, my god its been stifling today. Hours cardio later then legs tomorow.


----------



## Milky

Had to cut the cardio in half as l opted to wear my new Asic trainers and it was a bad move, feet were KILLING me, gutted TBH.


----------



## dipdabs

Are they special trainers?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Got 4 hours last night so slight improvement.
> 
> Morning march was done in just a T Shirt again.
> 
> Traps are developing some good shape now too.


Just a t shirt? Very liberal Bury, isn't it?


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Are they special trainers?


you saying milky needs them shoes with shin braces up the sides ??? :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you saying milky needs them shoes with shin braces up the sides ??? :whistling:


That avi is so funny,repped for finaly getting it done! :lol:


----------



## Milky

No mArching this morning, lashing it down.

Trainers are just normal trainers but designed by a sado masocist who likes to inflict pain.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No mArching this morning, lashing it down.
> 
> Trainers are just normal trainers but designed by a sado masocist who likes to inflict pain.


Fcuk sake milky are you going to listen and actually take the advice you been given or not listen and keep fcukin moaning about it x


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3269699 said:


> Fcuk sake milky are you going to listen and actually take the advice you been given or not listen and keep fcukin moaning about it x


I was just giving them once last chance mate. Not had chance to get to a running shop. Also my shins have been ok with my old trainers.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I was just giving them once last chance mate. Not had chance to get to a running shop. Also my shins have been ok with my old trainers.


LOL i will come and fcukin throw them cnuts in the bin for you if you dont fcukin start listening. (was giving them one last chance pmsl ) only bloke i know with a fcukin romance going on with his trainers lol X


----------



## mikemull

I normally find asics the best trainer for sport/training/exercise. If you've got a decent doctor try speaking to them, I had problems with my foot a few years ago when running, his answer was that I needed a special insole to raise my heel and take the pressure off the ligament and it would be very expensive, or I could just put some folded up cardboard under my heel to raise it and have exactly same effect. His honesty saved me a fortune!


----------



## superdazzler

mikemull said:


> I normally find asics the best trainer for sport/training/exercise. If you've got a decent doctor try speaking to them, I had problems with my foot a few years ago when running, his answer was that I needed a special insole to raise my heel and take the pressure off the ligament and it would be very expensive, or I could just put some folded up cardboard under my heel to raise it and have exactly same effect. His honesty saved me a fortune!


admit it Mike, you have a built up shoe


----------



## MURPHYZ

like these ones.


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> I normally find asics the best trainer for sport/training/exercise. If you've got a decent doctor try speaking to them, I had problems with my foot a few years ago when running, his answer was that I needed a special insole to raise my heel and take the pressure off the ligament and it would be very expensive, or I could just put some folded up cardboard under my heel to raise it and have exactly same effect. His honesty saved me a fortune!


Good for recycle too,imo:laugh:


----------



## Milky

No gym, why rush around when l have all weekend ?

Cant wait to lie in tomorow, my god its been a week, up early most days and lots of cardio, still loving it tho.


----------



## Leigh

How much fat have you lost in the last 6 months, Milky? The photos are so different from when I first joined.


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> How much fat have you lost in the last 6 months, Milky? The photos are so different from when I first joined.


Trying to get my BF measured but never bump into the lad.

At least 3 stone tho in weight tho.


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> Trying to get my BF measured but never bump into the lad.
> 
> At least 3 stone tho in weight tho.


Well done, Milky. That's a massive amount and it really shows.

What's your current goals now then? There can't be fat left to shift! Just muscle to grow, right?


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> Well done, Milky. That's a massive amount and it really shows.
> 
> What's your current goals now then? There can't be fat left to shift! Just muscle to grow, right?


Few more pounds and then build back up, wife sent the in laws a pic the other day of something and they got on the phone asking what the hell was going on with me, l had lost that much weight, have to be honest tho think a lot of it has been water.


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> Few more pounds and then build back up, wife sent the in laws a pic the other day of something and they got on the phone asking what the hell was going on with me, l had lost that much weight, have to be honest tho think a lot of it has been water.


Why were you retaining so much water?

I've had some old friends come over this afternoon. Haven't seen them for 18mths.

They told me I was too thin:sad: I still want to lose 10lbs more because my legs are still big but my top half is scrawny. Not sure what to do now.


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> Why were you retaining so much water?
> 
> I've had some old friends come over this afternoon. Haven't seen them for 18mths.
> 
> They told me I was too thin:sad: I still want to lose 10lbs more because my legs are still big but my top half is scrawny. Not sure what to do now.


do what YOU want, if you want to lose more and its not directly affecting your health.

I am around 15 stone now and l feel anorexic, l mean to the point l thought l looked ill in the picture !

I am going to continue thro tho, l have to prove it to myself and Paul, l also have to see how bad it gets for the guys who do it to compete.

Oh and the water thing, its not something l have ver kept in check TBH so think it just caught up with me.


----------



## Guest

how lean you planning on getting milky?

you're lookin good for the weight loss though nice work


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> do what YOU want, if you want to lose more and its not directly affecting your health.
> 
> I am around 15 stone now and l feel anorexic, l mean to the point l thought l looked ill in the picture !
> 
> I am going to continue thro tho, l have to prove it to myself and Paul, l also have to see how bad it gets for the guys who do it to compete.
> 
> Oh and the water thing, its not something l have ver kept in check TBH so think it just caught up with me.


Have you stopped bread or changed something from your diet, which would make you less bloated now?

You've got the motivation and determination to see this through. Have you ever been on stage? and would you?

My face looks thin, I think thats what concerned them. I'm certainly not happy to stay at this weight. My new boobies will look better if my waist is another inch or two smaller, I think


----------



## Milky

FrankDangerMaus said:


> how lean you planning on getting milky?
> 
> you're lookin good for the weight loss though nice work


Idealy l would like to see abs mate but we shall see.

It really is a head fu*k tho seeing this skinny git in the mirror BUT l know its working.


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> Have you stopped bread or changed something from your diet, which would make you less bloated now?
> 
> You've got the motivation and determination to see this through. Have you ever been on stage? and would you?
> 
> My face looks thin, I think thats what concerned them. I'm certainly not happy to stay at this weight. My new boobies will look better if my waist is another inch or two smaller, I think


Yeh bread ans pasta are a kille for me. l hardly touch them any more.

I really dont think my head could handle getting down to stage level, l feel skinny now and l would have to drop another 2 stone l reckon !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Idealy l would like to see abs mate but we shall see.
> 
> It really is a head fu*k tho seeing this skinny git in the mirror BUT l know its working.


know what u mean, i've only cut 15lbs and I feel like a twink.

thing is you look better for it


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> Yeh bread ans pasta are a kille for me. l hardly touch them any more.
> 
> I really dont think my head could handle getting down to stage level, l feel skinny now and l would have to drop another 2 stone l reckon !


Agree, I don't do bread or pasta anymore. And I don't bloat at all. In fact I look strange from the side, the difference between my ribs and tum (and thats with the loose tum skin).

No, If you don't want to lose more fat, then why should you? As long as you're happy. The change in you has been amazing!


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> Agree, I don't do bread or pasta anymore. And I don't bloat at all. In fact I look strange from the side, the difference between my ribs and tum (and thats with the loose tum skin).
> 
> No, If you don't want to lose more fat, then why should you? As long as you're happy. The change in you has been amazing!


I dont honestly know what l want or where l am going, l just want to stick at something and see where it leads.


----------



## Sharpy76

Going well by the sounds of it mate!

Did i remember reading that you're going to get some pictures up over the weekend or am i imagining it lol?

Would be good to see your progress mate, everyone loves a pic


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Going well by the sounds of it mate!
> 
> Did i remember reading that you're going to get some pictures up over the weekend or am i imagining it lol?
> 
> Would be good to see your progress mate, everyone loves a pic


Posted some last week, going to do it on a fortnightly basis mate.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Idealy l would like to see abs mate but we shall see.
> 
> It really is a head fu*k tho seeing this skinny git in the mirror BUT l know its working.


yuk that is skinny lol !!


----------



## flinty90

get some pics up of you with no shirt on mate then we can really see. close ups aswell not you stood otjher side of bolton to the camera lol !!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yuk that is skinny lol !!


I have to be heading some where mate, l cant see me not getting there at this rate but l will mash my head !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Yeh bread ans pasta are a kille for me. l hardly touch them any more.
> 
> I really dont think my head could handle getting down to stage level, l feel skinny now and l would have to drop another 2 stone l reckon !


I couldnt do it iether ...not a hope in hell ......I thought I was starved to death jsut getting to 10.5% (profile pic) when i dieted 4 years ago. Im happy at 15% and its not too hard to maintain once you get into the swing o things


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I have to be heading some where mate, l cant see me not getting there at this rate but l will mash my head !


Well ..get a pair of calipers and settle on a fat percent you feel happy with and stick to it simple..........................I decided 15% (cause you can just see teh outline of your abs at this ) and thats what i stick to been this for oh about 8 years I reckon apart from when i did the diet as said above


----------



## Rykard

wow 3 stone is really impressive. Only started following recently. what routine are you doing?


----------



## Replicator

Rykard said:


> wow 3 stone is really impressive. Only started following recently. what routine are you doing?


Just read the thread m8 its all in here.......... only 5458 posts :lol:


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> Yeh bread ans pasta are a kille for me. l hardly touch them any more.
> 
> I really dont think my head could handle getting down to stage level, l feel skinny now and l would have to drop another 2 stone l reckon !


This is a killer for me giving up bread and pasta and spuds! I find it hard to replace than in meals, I don't feel as full and it feels like I need to stodge my meals up a bit or it's all wet food and shakes. I know once I got used to it it would be easier but it's the initial drastic change! Know what you mean bout the head **** and losing weight, feeling skinny. Have you found its affected your strength as well or not?


----------



## George-Bean

Cutting off my body fat has had the effect of me eating out of Tupperware a lot at work, everything looks like its made for pensioners who have had their teeth taken off of them for their own safety. Last week for lunch at work I had canned tuna most days, tuna with sweetcorn and sliced gherkins, tuna with coleslaw with whole baby plum tomato's, that kind of thing. No bread/pasta, but its surprising how cans of tuna can fill you up. I got a lot of poundage to hammer off but its going splendidly ;-D, still got to say though "IF you want it bad enough you'll make the sacrifices"!.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Cutting off my body fat has had the effect of me eating out of Tupperware a lot at work, everything looks like its made for pensioners who have had their teeth taken off of them for their own safety. Last week for lunch at work I had canned tuna most days, tuna with sweetcorn and sliced gherkins, tuna with coleslaw with whole baby plum tomato's, that kind of thing. No bread/pasta, but its surprising how cans of tuna can fill you up. I got a lot of poundage to hammer off but its going splendidly ;-D, still got to say though "IF you want it bad enough you'll make the sacrifices"!.


dont you have any carbs ??

i just open a tin of tuna or mackeral .. 125 grams basmati rice into a tub, mix it around, had a bit of hot sauce and nosh in.... or replace fish with chicken, or beef


----------



## George-Bean

Very low carbs at the moment mate, 30-50 grams a day, I eat my main carbs (a banana approx 30 grams) about an hour and a half before the gym. My other carb intake is usually sweetcorn at lunchtime. I fill up on proteins.

I have a mixed salad box with two boiled eggs and half a chicken breast thru out the morning every morning, but thats mainly negative calorie stuff, such as celery, tomatoes etc.

Breakfast is a shake, two scoops with two raw eggs in it.

What you see in the picture I eat between 8-3, gym at 430ish, follow that up usually with steak, two eggs and a shake (2 scoops with two eggs in it, sipped over a couple of hours). For bed cottage cheese on rivitas


----------



## Milky

Rykard:3272471 said:


> wow 3 stone is really impressive. Only started following recently. what routine are you doing?


Push pull legs mate.


----------



## Milky

mikemull:3273006 said:


> This is a killer for me giving up bread and pasta and spuds! I find it hard to replace than in meals, I don't feel as full and it feels like I need to stodge my meals up a bit or it's all wet food and shakes. I know once I got used to it it would be easier but it's the initial drastic change! Know what you mean bout the head **** and losing weight, feeling skinny. Have you found its affected your strength as well or not?


Strenght has been slightly compromised not enough to bother me tho, stamina has too.


----------



## Milky

Quick shave and off to do fasted cardio. Legs later on today.


----------



## Marshan

Went to gym at quarter to 8 and they changed the b**terd lock.


----------



## George-Bean

mixerD1 said:


> Went to gym at quarter to 8 and they changed the b**terd lock.


Everyone else got a key but you..........


----------



## Milky

Just taken at the gym


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Just taken at the gym


This is fantastic George... So much better, you look bigger.

Whats your weight?


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> This is fantastic George... So much better, you look bigger.
> 
> Whats your weight?


15 ish mate.

Cheers.


----------



## Milky

Another


----------



## Milky

Another


----------



## MURPHYZ

looking good Mr Milky, glad things are going your way m8, even tho it may be a headfook getting there, sure u'll be well pleased with the results .


----------



## George-Bean

looking big mukkah


----------



## liam0810

Looking well mate. You've definitely lost weight from the face and arms are more defined. Keep going mate and you'll be the most ripped person on holiday!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Looking well mate. You've definitely lost weight from the face and arms are more defined. Keep going mate and you'll be the most ripped person on holiday!


4 weeks in mate, 7 to go, hoping l can keep improving week on week.

Did you find you noticed a difference on a weekly basis or is it just the first few weeks then in slows down ?


----------



## liam0810

First few weeks the most mate. I'd say last 4 weeks not a vast difference part from more striations and looking more vascular. Keep at it though mate as it will get to a point where you feel you've stalled but you wont of


----------



## Milky

Well got to the gym, walked thro the door, stomach started wrenching, straight back out the door and home at about warp factor 9.

Kind of scuppered my plans so may be a case of starting afresh Monday.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well got to the gym, walked thro the door, stomach started wrenching, straight back out the door and home at about warp factor 9.
> 
> Kind of scuppered my plans so may be a case of starting afresh Monday.


I just repped you for going lol


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> I just repped you for going lol


Aww mate, god knows whats done me but its done me royally, wife collecting 2 packs of dio-calm as we speak.

Have to be honest tho its been a while since l have had a bad stomach so not too worried.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Ah nah mate what's happened milky dude?

I felt like **** today also, not too bad now dosed up on vitamin d and C has made a huge impacted didn't feel great when I was in the gym though.


----------



## Milky

strongmanmatt said:


> Ah nah mate what's happened milky dude?
> 
> I felt like **** today also, not too bad now dosed up on vitamin d and C has made a huge impacted didn't feel great when I was in the gym though.


Dodgy steak or chicken mate, nothing unusual for me TBH but it has been a while since it happened.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Aww mate, god knows whats done me but its done me royally, wife collecting 2 packs of dio-calm as we speak.
> 
> Have to be honest tho its been a while since l have had a bad stomach so not too worried.


Watch rice mate,it is worse than chicken for this!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Watch rice mate,it is worse than chicken for this!


yeah l know, rice is one of the worst things !

It was either a peice of steak or a chicken breast mate.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> yeah l know, rice is one of the worst things !
> 
> It was either a peice of steak or a chicken breast mate.


Halal was it not?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Halal was it not?


No dont think this one was, ran out of the halal stuff.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> No dont think this one was, ran out of the halal stuff.


Very slim chance it was steak unless it had cross contamination


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Very slim chance it was steak unless it had cross contamination


If l was a betting man thats where my money would be mate, it usually is the case.


----------



## George-Bean

My sympathies on this one, I hate getting the trots.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> My sympathies on this one, I hate getting the trots.


It used to happen 4 or 5 times a week mate, now its once every 4 or 5 weeks so l am not too concerned.


----------



## George-Bean

Look on your bank statements to see if your buying from a particular place every 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Look on your bank statements to see if your buying from a particular place every 4 or 5 weeks.


Its just my bowels mate, they are crap.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> It used to happen 4 or 5 times a week mate, now its once every 4 or 5 weeks so l am not too concerned.


There is a problem there mate,i never get sh1ts,you should not get them imo

When you take food to work do you put in cool bag with ice packs?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> There is a problem there mate,i never get sh1ts,you should not get them imo
> 
> When you take food to work do you put in cool bag with ice packs?


Yeah its been good since l changed my diet dramatically mate, been tested for H Pylori and allsorts in the past.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Yeah its been good since l changed my diet dramatically mate, been tested for H Pylori and allsorts in the past.


Well if i can help,,,,we are rated 5 star by hygiene standards(highest rating,better than most)All advanced courses done,just pm,you would not believe what the little bacteria get up to!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Well if i can help,,,,we are rated 5 star by hygiene standards(highest rating,better than most)All advanced courses done,just pm,you would not believe what the little bacteria get up to!


I think l have some kind of gastric reflux mate, just learned to deal with it.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I think l have some kind of gastric reflux mate, just learned to deal with it.


Gastric reflux gives sh1ts?? no realy?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Gastric reflux gives sh1ts?? no realy?


Smart ar*e.........

I think its that mate but like l say after yrs of suffering with it its miles better now.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Smart ar*e.........
> 
> I think its that mate but like l say after yrs of suffering with it its miles better now.


I was serious mate


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I think l have some kind of gastric reflux mate, just learned to deal with it.





biglbs said:


> Gastric reflux gives sh1ts?? no realy?





biglbs said:


> I was serious mate


No it doesnt give you the sh1ts ...I have that and have to take (prescribed)Lanzaprozole every day for it 30mg PD..been on them for 10 years .

If its not the food it could be IBS .. Irratable bowel syndrome.


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> No it doesnt give you the sh1ts ...I have that and have to take (prescribed)Lanzaprozole every day for it 30mg PD..been on them for 10 years .
> 
> If its not the food it could be IBS .. Irratable bowel syndrome.


I am on ezomeprazole myself mate.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I am on ezomeprazole myself mate.


used for similar to mine but these ones of yours are also for gastric and stomach ulcers .....

Might be an idea to get checked for IBS if your food is all okay Milky ..........just a thought


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> used for similar to mine but these ones of yours are also for gastric and stomach ulcers .....
> 
> Might be an idea to get checked for IBS if your food is all okay Milky ..........just a thought


Been checked for all sorts mate, like l say its a million times better now a days...

I used to have to run tho the loo within 5 mins of eatng on a regular basis.


----------



## Milky

Weight has gone up slightly, 15 st 7 lbs which is a bit odd but hey ho.

No gym nor cardio today and refeed as well today.

7 weeks from Monday and still loving it........... really want to see how bad it gets so l can relate to what the proper guys go thro.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Weight has gone up slightly, 15 st 7 lbs which is a bit odd but hey ho.
> 
> No gym nor cardio today and refeed as well today.
> 
> 7 weeks from Monday and still loving it........... really want to see how bad it gets so l can relate to what the proper guys go thro.


Could be the gear mate making you heavier.

What you got planned for your refeed? Get making a Manwich!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Could be the gear mate making you heavier.
> 
> What you got planned for your refeed? Get making a Manwich!


Mate l couldnt eat that in a bloody week !

Definatly a big sunday dinner as a minimum, thing is tho l am fu*king itchng to go do something, cardio or weights but l cant !

Roll on tomorow and normality.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Mate l couldnt eat that in a bloody week !
> 
> Definatly a big sunday dinner as a minimum, thing is tho l am fu*king itchng to go do something, cardio or weights but l cant !
> 
> Roll on tomorow and normality.


I'm off to the gym now for cardio and might do another session later if I'm bored. Had a bit of a cheat day yesterday so feel like I need to get on the treadmill!


----------



## George-Bean

Sunday dinner for me today, yay, roast pork and all the gubbings ;-D


----------



## Milky

George-Bean:3275557 said:


> Sunday dinner for me today, yay, roast pork and all the gubbings ;-D


2 minted lamb shanks for me with mash, roasts yorkshire's and veg.

Possibly a desert and not stopping till l feel sick.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> 2 minted lamb shanks for me with mash, roasts yorkshire's and veg.
> 
> Possibly a desert and not stopping till l feel sick.


grilled fish and salad for me.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> 2 minted lamb shanks for me with mash, roasts yorkshire's and veg.
> 
> Possibly a desert and not stopping till l feel sick.


Can't beat a good lamb shank!

Enjoy mate


----------



## Milky

To start my refeed l am currently on 2 corned beef buttys,2 packs of crisps and a wagon wheel.


----------



## MURPHYZ

cant beat a wagon wheel, is it a jammy one


----------



## Milky

Bit of a moan but one thing l am sick of is going to 4 different shops every weekend and fu*king about buying different stuff from all over the place, 10 miles to buy the chicken, then back to Aldi for my water, then Morrisons for Sunday dinner stuff, thn Asda for other bits, over to Oldham for my Adex.....

Its doing my bloody nut in TBH.


----------



## Milky

Breeny said:


> cant beat a wagon wheel, is it a jammy one


Is there any other ???


----------



## Milky

Just had a measure ;

Neck ; 19 inch

chest ; 50 inch

bi's ; 16.5 inch

waist ; 34

thigh ; 23

Calve ; 16


----------



## flinty90

how do they compare to starting stats bro ??


----------



## Milky

Dinner consumed.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> how do they compare to starting stats bro ??


Hand on heart mate l aint got a bloody clue !!!

Think l have lost an inch or two on bi's and waist.


----------



## yannyboy

Milky said:


> Dinner consumed.


I'm hungry after seeing that Milky

I'm having lamb as well today


----------



## yannyboy

50" chest and a 34" waist is very impressive


----------



## Milky

yannyboy said:


> 50" chest and a 34" waist is very impressive


I feel anorexic mate !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Hand on heart mate l aint got a bloody clue !!!
> 
> Think l have lost an inch or two on bi's and waist.


why the fcuk didnt you do a starting measure up ??? tut you are a daft cnut bro lol ...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> why the fcuk didnt you do a starting measure up ??? tut you are a daft cnut bro lol ...


I have NO idea, l jst spotted the tape earlier and thought about it.

We all know its about the mirror tho mate, will keep it up now tho out of curiousity.


----------



## Milky

Just had my 250 gr mince and green beans, just a shake now and thats me done for the day.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just had my 250 gr mince and green beans, just a shake now and thats me done for the day.


its only 8 pm you can get another chocolate bar in yet surely lol...


----------



## George-Bean

mmm chocolate, it is Sunday after all ;-D


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> its only 8 pm you can get another chocolate bar in yet surely lol...


Fu*k off you

Ive ran out


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> mmm chocolate, it is Sunday after all ;-D


i have to admit i have treated myself to a little bar of fruit and nut tonight lol.... and im not even a chocolate lover... unless i really fancy it X


----------



## chinup

had a 40grm bar of dark chocolate last night at my mates- then I refused some Creme Eggs he trying to push on me, he well impressed says it 1st time in my life

he known me to show restraint with food- chuffed today



Milky said:


> Just had a measure ;
> 
> Neck ; 19 inch
> 
> chest ; 50 inch
> 
> bi's ; 16.5 inch
> 
> waist ; 34
> 
> thigh ; 23
> 
> Calve ; 16


impressive mate - im scared to get the tape out my big training buddy making us do it next week eeek


----------



## Milky

Well not had much time today so brief outline, fasted cardio, food good all day, gym soon.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Just had a measure ;
> 
> Neck ; 19 inch
> 
> chest ; 50 inch
> 
> bi's ; 16.5 inch
> 
> waist ; 34
> 
> thigh ; 23
> 
> Calve ; 16


Nice mate - some good measurements there buddy.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Nice mate - some good measurements there buddy.


Cheers Digg, the one l really want tho is BF.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Cheers Digg, the one l really want tho is BF.


You gonna get it "professionally"?

I've never had mine done because i wouldn't trust the results if i did it myself.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> You gonna get it "professionally"?
> 
> I've never had mine done because i wouldn't trust the results if i did it myself.


Yeah lad at my gym does it as a rule mate, at least if he's doing it wrong its consistently wrong so the results will be consistent.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Yeah lad at my gym does it as a rule mate, at least if he's doing it wrong its consistently wrong so the results will be consistent.


I do my own on the same principal. As long as they are moving downwards each time I measure, then all is good. I just then use the mirror to let me know how fat I still am, compared to where I want to be...


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Yeah lad at my gym does it as a rule mate, at least if he's doing it wrong its consistently wrong so the results will be consistent.


LOL thats one way of lookin at it !!


----------



## Milky

Trained with the lump. tried to kill hm but in the process nearly killed us both !!

I am bolloxed, pretty sure Dave is too, l defy any fu*ker to train like that more then 3 days a week !


----------



## Guest

Aye its hard that m8! Im sat here feeling sorry for myself, absolutley empty, Im that tired I cba to get up and go the loo hahaha, holding it in till I muster up some go.


----------



## Mingster

I've always said that if you put enough effort into your training 3 days is the maximum number of days you can train


----------



## George-Bean

DiggyV said:


> I do my own on the same principal. As long as they are moving downwards each time I measure, then all is good. I just then use the mirror to let me know how fat I still am, compared to where I want to be...


I'm a big believer in the mirror too.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean:3280714 said:


> I'm a big believer in the mirror too.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean:3280714 said:


> I'm a big believer in the mirror too.


I have to say the mirror is being very kind at the mo.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I have to say the mirror is being very kind at the mo.


mine was too bro until today lol.. looks like i have some right manboobs going on today... must be all the crap from the weekend drinking


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> mine was too bro until today lol.. looks like i have some right manboobs going on today... must be all the crap from the weekend drinking


 Its all that eastrogen in the beer (research it ) :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Its all that eastrogen in the beer (research it ) :thumbup1:


mate i have no doubt it will be something along those lines.. it will soon drop back off in nex few days, will up the armidex dose and vit C to 5000 mg per day


----------



## james2011

or use a different light lol


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> Just had a measure ;
> 
> Neck ; 19 inch
> 
> chest ; 50 inch
> 
> bi's ; 16.5 inch
> 
> waist ; 34
> 
> thigh ; 23
> 
> Calve ; 16


Decent stats old boy 

Makes me feel puny chest wise lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> mine was too bro until today lol.. looks like i have some right manboobs going on today... must be all the crap from the weekend drinking


How much booze did you have?


----------



## strongmanmatt

xpower said:


> Decent stats old boy
> 
> Makes me feel puny chest wise lol


Right just for a bit of banter,

Only a few things I am bigger on there.

16.5 calves,

26 thighs

waist 35

My arms about 14.5

45 chest there abouts.


----------



## Milky

Morning trog done. Very aware of shoulders and tri's today.


----------



## Jay.32

I did shoulders & tris last night.... and am feeling the pain too....


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> How much booze did you have?


Eeerm lots lol... i lost count after 10 pints of guinness oops ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Eeerm lots lol... i lost count after 10 pints of guinness oops ...


LOL, fair enough, I did the best part of a bottle of vodka on Saturday.....oops


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL, fair enough, I did the best part of a bottle of vodka on Saturday.....oops


Yeah its badvfor me when i get into full flow mode.. thats why i limit the occasions i get the chance lol.. nothing else for me now till holiday in 7 weeks.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Just had a measure ;
> 
> Neck ; 19 inch
> 
> chest ; 50 inch
> 
> bi's ; 16.5 inch
> 
> waist ; 34
> 
> thigh ; 23
> 
> Calve ; 16





strongmanmatt said:


> Right just for a bit of banter,
> 
> Only a few things I am bigger on there.
> 
> 16.5 calves,
> 
> 26 thighs
> 
> waist 35
> 
> My arms about 14.5
> 
> 45 chest there abouts.


Just posted mine as well in my journal - you started something Milky


----------



## Milky

The thing is were missing the most important stat which is BF, no good having 20 inch bi's at 30 % BF.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> The thing is were missing the most important stat which is BF, no good having 20 inch bi's at 30 % BF.


Sorry it was earlier on mate - 15% as of last week, expecting it to be down to 13-14 by Sunday. Goal is 12% - I reckon about 3-4 weeks away the way things are going.


----------



## Replicator

Originally Posted by Milky

Just had a measure ;

Neck ; 19 inch

chest ; 50 inch

bi's ; 16.5 inch

waist ; 34

thigh ; 23

Calve ; 16

Originally Posted by strongmanmatt

Right just for a bit of banter,

Only a few things I am bigger on there.

16.5 calves,

26 thighs

waist 35

My arms about 14.5

45 chest there abouts.



DiggyV said:


> Just posted mine as well in my journal - you started something Milky





Milky said:


> The thing is were missing the most important stat which is BF, no good having 20 inch bi's at 30 % BF.


yes exactly Milky

so to start with

BF 15%

weight 200lb on the button

Age 57 years

neck 18 inches

chest 47 inches

biceps 15 inches

waist 34 inches

thigh 22 inches

calves 16 inches

Penis 6 inches


----------



## Sharpy76

@Milky, just out of curiosity, did you try that MusclePharm product that was recommended to you to help you sleep?

I know you're still having sh!t sleep so it either didn't work very well or you never got round to trying it....


----------



## Guest

BF : 18.5% last time I checked, have lost more weight since then aswell

Age : 32

Neck : 19.5

Chest : 55

Biceps : 20

Waist : 40

Thigh : 29

Calves : 19

Well buff haha


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> @Milky, just out of curiosity, did you try that MusclePharm product that was recommended to you to help you sleep?
> 
> I know you're still having sh!t sleep so it either didn't work very well or you never got round to trying it....


No mate, was too feared to ask the wife for her credit card again !


----------



## Milky

was down for an hours cardio toninght but bolloxed TBH..

Its now 8 pm by the time my food has settled it will be 9 ish so cant really do it.


----------



## George-Bean

Same for me Milky, wifes was pretty ill last nite, so crap sleep, got home at three and went for a nap, big mistake, its 845 and Ive just eaten, gonna take some effort to work out tonight now. Im considering it but its looking unlikely.


----------



## liam0810

Just make up with an extra cardio session on Saturday mate. Stats are looking good. Wish I had got some before and after my cut. I know I started at 35inch waist and was 30inch on my last measurement 3 weeks ago! The rest I'm not sure but chest is probably around 45-46inch chest (wide back).


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Just make up with an extra cardio session on Saturday mate. Stats are looking good. Wish I had got some before and after my cut. I know I started at 35inch waist and was 30inch on my last measurement 3 weeks ago! The rest I'm not sure but chest is probably around 45-46inch chest (wide back).


Seem to have started a trend mate, wish l had done it sooner myself tbh.


----------



## Sharpy76

Right f**k it, i'll take my measurements tomorrow. Then at least in 10/12wks i won't be saying "i wish i had taken mine before"!!

And Milky, scared to ask the missus for the credit card? Theres me thinking you were a man's man:devil2:

Only joking mate, you gotta let the missus's wear the trousers occasionally, lets them feel important


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Right f**k it, i'll take my measurements tomorrow. Then at least in 10/12wks i won't be saying "i wish i had taken mine before"!!
> 
> And Milky, scared to ask the missus for the credit card? Theres me thinking you were a man's man:devil2:
> 
> Only joking mate, you gotta let the missus's wear the trousers occasionally, lets them feel important


You're measurements already will be better than most on here you fcker! In 10/12 weeks you'll be a beast!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> You're measurements already will be better than most on here you fcker! In 10/12 weeks you'll be a beast!


Lol, we'll have to wait and see about that, i hope so though!

And a 30" waist Liam? Thats fooking tiny!!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, we'll have to wait and see about that, i hope so though!
> 
> And a 30" waist Liam? Thats fooking tiny!!


Was shocked myself at the time. About 32 now


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Was shocked myself at the time. About 32 now


Fatty :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Fatty :lol:


Ha Cnut!


----------



## Milky

Home now, bath and off to work.

Felt bloated yesterday but thankfully its subsided, may have been down to eating bread on my re feed day.


----------



## Tassotti

The last time I had a 30" waist, I reckon I was about 13 years old :wacko:


----------



## Milky

Fu*king job !!!!!!!

That is all.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Who wants a blow job !!!!!!!
> 
> That is all.


Dirty sod


----------



## marknorthumbria

Milky said:


> Home now, bath and off to work.
> 
> Felt bloated yesterday but thankfully its subsided, may have been down to eating bread on my re feed day.


you feel bloated just from eating bread once!? i have every morning 2 slices brown with my scrambled egg...just cant get 6-8 full eggs down without it!


----------



## Milky

marknorthumbria said:


> you feel bloated just from eating bread once!? i have every morning 2 slices brown with my scrambled egg...just cant get 6-8 full eggs down without it!


Bread and pasta seem to do me royally mate, have for yrs.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Bread and pasta seem to do me royally mate, have for yrs.


x2 mate - love the stuff, but it hates me.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky great diet bud!

Glad to see your mean and keen with your diet and training looking great!


----------



## George-Bean

When you big bods do your measuring do you use calipers or a tailors tape measure?


----------



## Milky

George-Bean:3287429 said:


> When you big bods do your measuring do you use calipers or a tailors tape measure?


Tape measure mate.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Tape measure mate.


Every time. I only use calipers for BF%


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Fu*king job !!!!!!!
> 
> That is all.


One of those days eh Milky?

Hows your libido on this cycle mate, has it turned you into a raging sex pest?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> One of those days eh Milky?
> 
> Hows your libido on this cycle mate, has it turned you into a raging sex pest?


I am waking up very uncomfortable l am that " hard " mate but l have to just accept it as the Mrs and l arent on the same page with that side of things.

Sad l know but l put all those kind of thoughts completely out of my head.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I am waking up very uncomfortable l am that " hard " mate but l have to just accept it as the Mrs and l arent on the same page with that side of things.
> 
> Sad l know but l put all those kind of thoughts completely out of my head.


Sounds good, the increase in libido that is, NOT the situation with your missus

How long you been married mate if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Sounds good, the increase in libido that is, NOT the situation with your missus
> 
> How long you been married mate if you don't mind me asking?


4 yrs mate, just the way it is. I cant complain, she was fine about it when l was shut down for months on end.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> 4 yrs mate, just the way it is. I cant complain, she was fine about it when l was shut down for months on end.


Women are funny fookers sometimes, i'm still trying to work mine out!

We've been married 5yrs now, feels like 20 lol*

*makes sure the missus isn't peering over my shoulder:wacko:


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> When you big bods do your measuring do you use calipers or a tailors tape measure?


BF x calipers and others by measuring tape ........................wait a minute I shouldnt even be answer this im just a little fvcker


----------



## Replicator

Sharpy76 said:


> Women are funny fookers sometimes, i'm still trying to work mine out!
> 
> We've been married 5yrs now, feels like 20 lol*
> 
> *makes sure the missus isn't peering over my shoulder:wacko:





Milky said:


> 4 yrs mate, just the way it is. I cant complain, she was fine about it when l was shut down for months on end.


i must be a real lucky [email protected] coz we are still at it at least 4 times a week and ive been married for 31 years ..........and guess what i actually still fancy her mg:

Having said that there has been times when nothing happens like wheh I had that clinical depression ..be lucky if we did it 4 times that first year and when she had a historectamy thing went wrong (but she caame through okay) so nothing for six months but all have them kindo times eh....but yea in general honestly 4-5 times a week and guess what she's more the instigator now and thats because it takes me ages to fire nowadays so she gets a decent ride out o me now LOL


----------



## Milky

No march this morning, in work early.

Looking and feeling " bigger " today, also mid section feels tighter so still feels like things are going in the right direction


----------



## Rykard

Hi Milky,

did you see my PM?

Rich


----------



## flinty90

you just deleted a post of mine ???


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> No march this morning, in work early.
> 
> Looking and feeling " bigger " today, also mid section feels tighter so still feels like things are going in the right direction


Looking at how baggy your vest is around the mid section....( in your Avi ) shows the weight in that area has dropped off you mate,.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> No march this morning, in work early.
> 
> Looking and feeling " bigger " today, also mid section feels tighter so still feels like things are going in the right direction


Sounds like everything is moving along nicely! How long left on this cycle?

Better get those tight a$$ speedo's ready mate


----------



## dipdabs

Please don't listen to him and get speedos milky lol


----------



## Replicator

Hey Milky whats up ....................no respones to my sexual prowess whatsoever .............not even a like .................Jealous maybe LOL :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Jay.32 said:


> Looking at how baggy your vest is around the mid section....( in your Avi ) shows the weight in that area has dropped off you mate,.


its just a size too big Jay ...the other ones in the wash :lol:

you doing well milky keep it up :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> i must be a real lucky [email protected] coz we are still at it at least 4 times a week and ive been married for 31 years ..........and guess what i actually still fancy her mg:
> 
> Having said that there has been times when nothing happens like wheh I had that clinical depression ..be lucky if we did it 4 times that first year and when she had a historectamy thing went wrong (but she caame through okay) so nothing for six months but all have them kindo times eh....but yea in general honestly 4-5 times a week and guess what she's more the instigator now and thats because it takes me ages to fire nowadays so she gets a decent ride out o me now LOL


You funny cvnt:lol:I am pi55ing myself here,thanks


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Sounds like everything is moving along nicely! How long left on this cycle?
> 
> Better get those tight a$$ speedo's ready mate


Not sure yet mate TBH



Kaywoodham said:


> Please don't listen to him and get speedos milky lol


Not a bloody chance of getting me in speedo's trust me !



Replicator said:


> Hey Milky whats up ....................no respones to my sexual prowess whatsoever .............not even a like .................Jealous maybe LOL :lol:


Sorry mate l diod try to like your post but for some reason it wouldnt have it.



Replicator said:


> its just a size too big Jay ...the other ones in the wash :lol:
> 
> you doing well milky keep it up :thumb:


cheer mate.

SORRY FOR BEING " RUDE " BOYS AND GIRLS...

Having a TW*T of a week ( Dave will confirm this ) and just not got the energy to chill out and relax....


----------



## flinty90

Cnut......... that is all xx


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Cnut......... that is all xx


Litteraly just got thro the door mate and back out at 5 in the morning for what l know is gonna be a tw8t of a day AND working all weekend so not gonna get to th fu*king gym either.

Not enough men and too much work...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

New avi is looking good George.. Don't worry about work and stuff, still plenty of time before the holiday.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> You funny cvnt:lol:I am pi55ing myself here,thanks


But its the truth i swear


----------



## Replicator

SORRY FOR BEING " RUDE " BOYS AND GIRLS...

Having a TW*T of a week ( Dave will confirm this ) and just not got the energy to chill out and relax....


----------



## liam0810

Stress at work and dieting makes anyone a cranky fcker! My missus can vouch for that as well as a few mates i've teared into when its been like that! Just keep the dieting on track mate and dont worry about the gym. Hopefully next week will be a little less hectic


----------



## George-Bean

Its a bummer when work gets in the way. Dont lose heart though Milky, think of the great grub you can buy with the cash!


----------



## Milky

Been at work over an hour , sweat is pouring from me and not eaten yer.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Been at work over an hour , sweat is pouring from me and not eaten yer.


Sounds like you're having a tough time the last couple of days mate, keep ya chin up fella. Think of the progress you've made and focus on that holiday!


----------



## Milky

Just got in.

Dave will vouch for me on this, we both have had a tw8t of a week and TBRH l am too fu*ked to even think about training.


----------



## Milky

Loving this............


----------



## George-Bean

thats some big mf's!


----------



## Guest

70 hour week this week, 30 hours work in the past 48 all graft!, proper grueler.

Im lay in bed with the laptop relaxing with a brew, ive no intention of moving until at least 1 o clock tomorrow.


----------



## Milky

Dave:3294134 said:


> 70 hour week this week, 30 hours work in the past 48 all graft!, proper grueler.
> 
> Im lay in bed with the laptop relaxing with a brew, ive no intention of moving until at least 1 o clock tomorrow.


Been a killer mate.


----------



## aad123

Just thought Id say hello. Iv been reading this journal day and night for the past two weeks and Im really enjoying it. I like how completely open you are and its great to see that you and others also have problems with work, family, trainig etc but I admire the way all you guys support each other, its great.

Iv only go to page 211 so still some way to go but keep up the great work.

I was going to have a read of Fliny's journal but he seems like a bit of a ???? only joking. Once Im up to speed on this journal I will make a start on his.


----------



## Milky

Well just dropped 4 nytol, cant beleive l am completely shot and yet l cant sleep.

Also thinking about buying a treadmill for the house.


----------



## George-Bean

cant use one of those at midnight mate, get a x-trainer, mines very quite.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> cant use one of those at midnight mate, get a x-trainer, mines very quite.


I have one but its goosed mate, cant be going for a march eiother its too late.


----------



## George-Bean

lol, I have this vision of you from in your avatar marching around the streets, eyes rolling from Nytol in that white string vest lol, feck me I'd cross the road to avoid you lol.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> lol, I have this vision of you from in your avatar marching around the streets, eyes rolling from Nytol in that white string vest lol, feck me I'd cross the road to avoid you lol.


If you saw where l walked mate you would think l was a rapist !!


----------



## dipdabs

Looking great in ur new avi milky!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Have you tried ZMA Milky? (I'm sure you have).


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> Have you tried ZMA Milky? (I'm sure you have).


I have in the past mate yeah.


----------



## Milky

Lets see what today brings.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Lets see what today brings.


probably lots of rain mate....


----------



## Milky

Jay.32:3295061 said:


> probably lots of rain mate....


Quite nice so far mate.


----------



## Jay.32

Its raining where I am.... hope it stops for a bit... I wanna get out on my bike for an hours cardio


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Its raining where I am.... hope it stops for a bit... I wanna get out on my bike for an hours cardio


What putting fuel in it? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Quite nice so far mate.


George,who is the trim/fit cvnt in your avi?Report it to a Mod they will fix it:thumb:


----------



## liam0810

As I've said to you before mate, get to the docs with the insomnia and they might be able to help. Actually in Fight Club, Ed Norton struggled sleeping, then he created fight club and then he slept soundly! That's your answer if the doctors doesn't work. Start a fight club! It could be a UK Muscle fight club.


----------



## flinty90

aad123 said:


> Just thought Id say hello. Iv been reading this journal day and night for the past two weeks and Im really enjoying it. I like how completely open you are and its great to see that you and others also have problems with work, family, trainig etc but I admire the way all you guys support each other, its great.
> 
> Iv only go to page 211 so still some way to go but keep up the great work.
> 
> I was going to have a read of Fliny's journal but he seems like a bit of a ???? only joking. Once Im up to speed on this journal I will make a start on his.


thats a bit harsh to say we have never been introduced or anything ...


----------



## Milky

Well number 1 machine has broke down already.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well number 1 machine has broke down already.


****ter m8, where you working? Milton Keynes? or the Bolton job with tweedle dee and dumber


----------



## Milky

Dave:3295282 said:


> ****ter m8, where you working? Milton Keynes? or the Bolton job with tweedle dee and dumber


Bolton thankfully.


----------



## Milky

Just got in. Face is bright red again, pretty sure its a sign of blood pressure, happens often when l.am rushing about.

Really am too fu*ked to train TBH.


----------



## George-Bean

Youll feel better when youve trained!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just got in. Face is bright red again, pretty sure its a sign of blood pressure, happens often when l.am rushing about.
> 
> Really am too fu*ked to train TBH.


go fcukin train ffs...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> go fcukin train ffs...


 had 4 hours kip last nite, been working all day, been a fuc*king grueller of a week and working tomorow so training can get fu*ked, this week has been written off, end of.

IF l had the energy l would go but l doubt l could even get a decent arm session in let alone anyyhing bigger.

I dont know if its the diet as well leaving me lethargic and tired.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> had 4 hours kip last nite, been working all day, been a fuc*king grueller of a week and working tomorow so training can get fu*ked, this week has been written off, end of.
> 
> IF l had the energy l would go but l doubt l could even get a decent arm session in let alone anyyhing bigger.
> 
> I dont know if its the diet as well leaving me lethargic and tired.


yesterday i had had 3 and half hours sleep, i also had a grulling week changing shifts twice mate, im in defecit and had the best arms session yesterday ever...

today after loads of sleep and decent food i feel crap X

Just saying


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yesterday i had had 3 and half hours sleep, i also had a grulling week changing shifts twice mate, im in defecit and had the best arms session yesterday ever...
> 
> today after loads of sleep and decent food i feel crap X
> 
> Just saying


Fair enough but like l say l am too fu*ked to go so gonna write the week off and start afresh Monday.

Thankfully diet hasnt suffered.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Fair enough but like l say l am too fu*ked to go so gonna write the week off and start afresh Monday.
> 
> Thankfully diet hasnt suffered.


fair dues bro you know your body and if that will make you feel beter then who am i to say anything ...

well done keeping diet on track X


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Might be diet making you lethargic.

I've just upped my dose of Melatonin to 20mg a night, sleeping like a baby now.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> fair dues bro you know your body and if that will make you feel beter then who am i to say anything ...
> 
> well done keeping diet on track X


We have had a bastard of a week mate, leaving at 5.30 am getting home at 9 some nights, been short handed and chasing my ar*e because l am acting foreman ATM, as well as low loader driver, machine driver and labourer...



LunaticSamurai said:


> Might be diet making you lethargic.
> 
> I've just upped my dose of Melatonin to 20mg a night, sleeping like a baby now.


THIS may be an option.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> We have had a bastard of a week mate, leaving at 5.30 am getting home at 9 some nights, been short handed and chasing my ar*e because l am acting foreman ATM, as well as low loader driver, machine driver and labourer...
> 
> THIS may be an option.


I don't think its an option at all when you can't sleep... Fvcks me right off to be honest..

I had to give up the Zopiclone last week as my body got used to them again, so i would lay in bed at night, after taking 2 zops and look at the inside of my eyelids for a few hours.. can't stand it.

Ebay helped me out with high strength Melatonin, lol.. Now i don't feel like shlt anymore in the morning and sleep through the night, but it won't be long, maybe a few months and my body will be used to those. Then its back to the drawing board.


----------



## Guest

Aye I can certainly vouch for the bad week, its just been a proper nightmare week from beginning to end.

None stop graft aswell, few days gone without dinner and worked through as things needed finishing, eating your dinner on the way home in the van, no good to man nor beast.


----------



## George-Bean

Is there anyone on these forums who actually sleeps properly?


----------



## Guest

George-Bean said:


> Is there anyone on these forums who actually sleeps properly?


I sleep fine, just not as much as id like haha


----------



## MURPHYZ

George-Bean said:


> Is there anyone on these forums who actually sleeps properly?


i have my moments, sometimes i go through a period of great sleeps(8HRS or more), then other times for no apparent reason I cant sleep for **** and end up half the night ****ssing and staring at the ceiling.


----------



## Mingster

I've had a terrible weeks sleep. Once you get on a bad trot it's very difficult to get things back on track....


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Mingster said:


> I've had a terrible weeks sleep. Once you get on a bad trot it's very difficult to get things back on track....


I just can't seem to switch off. My misses is out like a light.


----------



## George-Bean

Mines usually like that (bad back this week so not). She sits munching sugary sweets all night then drops off like a corpse, I feel like running in the bedroom yelling "FIRE FIRE FIRE" lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai

George-Bean said:


> Mines usually like that (bad back this week so not). She sits munching sugary sweets all night then drops off like a corpse, I feel like running in the bedroom yelling "FIRE FIRE FIRE" lol


You been looking through my window?


----------



## Milky

Just bid on a treadmill, £100 so that will give me something to do when l cant sleep.


----------



## George-Bean

Milky said:


> Just bid on a treadmill, £100 so that will give me something to do when l cant sleep.


bugger everyone else at midnight then eh lol thud thud thud


----------



## Sweat

Milky said:


> Just bid on a treadmill, £100 so that will give me something to do when l cant sleep.


Milky, got a fooking great idea for when you win that treadmill...

Buy one of these too... http://www.treadmilldesk.co.uk/

Then you can be posting stuff on UKM while doing your cardio... WIN WIN mate!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

George-Bean said:


> bugger everyone else at midnight then eh lol thud thud thud


I keep saying i'll have 20 minutes on the bag in the garden when i can't sleep but i don't think my neighbours would like it, hahahah, bang, bang, bang!!!


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> bugger everyone else at midnight then eh lol thud thud thud


Only me and the wife mate and she sleeps far too well for my liking !


----------



## Milky

Well actually not feeling too tired this morning for a change. The 4 nytol may have helped.


----------



## George-Bean

I got a whopping 8.5 hours Milky, astounding. Prolly wont sleep until the onset of winter now though lol.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean:3297707 said:


> I got a whopping 8.5 hours Milky, astounding. Prolly wont sleep until the onset of winter now though lol.


Think l got about 4 in one hit which is good for me.


----------



## George-Bean

To be honest I feel sleep is the only thing that I seem unable to control. I'm gonna put all the tips n tricks I've read and been told together this week and really try hard to get my sh1t together with regards sleep.


----------



## Milky

Just got in from work, watching a treadmill on ebay, back on track tomorow, boss has assured me we wont be as busy so l have assured him l wont belt him with a shovel. fair is fair.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just got in from work, watching a treadmill on ebay, back on track tomorow, boss has assured me we wont be as busy so l have assured him l wont belt him with a shovel. fair is fair.


Great news haha


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Just got in from work, watching a treadmill on ebay, back on track tomorow, boss has assured me we wont be as busy so l have assured him l wont belt him with a *shovel*. fair is fair.


Didn't mention anything about a hammer though, much more effective:devil2:

Good luck with the treadmill!


----------



## Milky

Just started my re feed, big plate of bolognase, half a length of garlic bread, 2 wagon wheels, jam roly poly coming up.

Been swapping some of my diet about due to work, replaced the odd meal with a shake, swapped rice for oats, chicken for omellette, really getting into making it easier for myself.


----------



## George-Bean

Fatty hehehe


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hey big man..just having a catch up after a time out iv had mate..

Hope alls good with you..looking well in the avi pal your working well :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Just had my 5 th jab, felt this one TBH, Paul has mailed me and is upping my game soon, cant wait.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Just had my 5 th jab, *felt this one TBH*, Paul has mailed me and is upping my game soon, cant wait.


Don't tell me this, lol!

Do you do it yourself mate?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't tell me this, lol!
> 
> Do you do it yourself mate?


Nah mate wife does it, l feel about one in 3, no pip just scar tissue l think.

I only ever jab glutes you see.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Nah mate wife does it, l feel about one in 3, no pip just scar tissue l think.
> 
> I only ever jab glutes you see.


I'm gonna get my mate to train up the missus (oh er), it'll be more convenient if she knows how to do it especially for future cycles that require more frequent jabs.

Thing is, she's blonde, she's a hairdresser and she's the scattiest person i know so i'm not confident lol. She's got a heart of gold though.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm gonna get my mate to train up the missus (oh er), it'll be more convenient if she knows how to do it especially for future cycles that require more frequent jabs.
> 
> Thing is, she's blonde, she's a hairdresser and she's the scattiest person i know so i'm not confident lol. She's got a heart of gold though.


Plenty of vids on it mate, top outer quadrant of glute, dead easy.


----------



## MURPHYZ

I'm not sure i would like me missus doing my jabs for me , the cnut would probably inject me full of air or something and give me an embolism.

I feel more in control when I do jabs myself.


----------



## Milky

Breeny said:


> I'm not sure i would like me missus doing my jabs for me , the cnut would probably inject me full of air or something and give me an embolism.
> 
> I feel more in control when I do jabs myself.


Nah mate its miles easier for me for her to do it.

NEVER once in 12 yrs had an issue.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Plenty of vids on it mate, top outer quadrant of glute, dead easy.


I've already showed her diagrams of where it has to go and such but i think once she seen my friend do it a few times, it'll sink in a bit more.

What colour/size pins do you use. I remember always using the 1 and half inch greens, it was like a fvcking drainpipe lol. I've seen people on here use the 1 and a quarter inch blue but the last thing i want is for it to not go deep enough, OUCH!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> I've already showed her diagrams of where it has to go and such but i think once she seen my friend do it a few times, it'll sink in a bit more.
> 
> What colour/size pins do you use. I remember always using the 1 and half inch greens, it was like a fvcking drainpipe lol. I've seen people on here use the 1 and a quarter inch blue but the last thing i want is for it to not go deep enough, OUCH!


Green mate, even in the odd delt shot, just goes in quicker.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Green mate, even in the odd delt shot, just goes in quicker.


Not the inch and half green in your shoulder, surely?!

If i did that, it'll come out the other side lol


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Not the inch and half green in your shoulder, surely?!
> 
> If i did that, it'll come out the other side lol


yeah but only an inch in mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> yeah but only an inch in mate.


Phew!!!


----------



## Milky

Slight side note, lads at work say l am looking " bigger " but my arms have lost 2 inches.


----------



## luther1

Milky,with your diet,is there a weight you want to achieve or are you doing it just up to your holiday? It's obviously going great,I can imagine its hard work,but I who wondered if you had a weight deadline or time? Cheers


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Slight side note, lads at work say l am looking " bigger " but my arms have lost 2 inches.


i should imagine when waist goes down then everything looks bigger mate,,, its definitely the illusion of ripped that makes someone look bigger.. the cuts are tighter and your clothes will sit better around your cuts , hence the larger look !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> i should imagine when waist goes down then everything looks bigger mate,,, its definitely the illusion of ripped that makes someone look bigger.. the cuts are tighter and your clothes will sit better around your cuts , hence the larger look !!!


Agreed,smaller waist gives a better taper,obviously. Shoulders then look broader and lats more prominent. To gain 10lbs etc


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Milky,with your diet,is there a weight you want to achieve or are you doing it just up to your holiday? It's obviously going great,I can imagine its hard work,but I who wondered if you had a weight deadline or time? Cheers


No specific " weight " mate but looking to see abs.

I may feel too skinny by then but if not may even step it up a notch and get on stage.

Been a struggle getting to grips with the diet, timings and food types but getting easier by the week with the help of Paul.


----------



## Milky

Got to love Phil........


----------



## Milky

Final meal of my re feed over, more bolognase but with chips.

5 hours over with, full as a gun now !


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Final meal of my re feed over, more bolognase but with chips.
> 
> 5 hours over with, full as a gun now !


Did you enjoy it mate or was it a bit of a chore? Are you finished eating for the night or do you have some eggs or casein or cottage cheese before bed?


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Did you enjoy it mate or was it a bit of a chore? Are you finished eating for the night or do you have some eggs or casein or cottage cheese before bed?


I did ok with it mate TBH.

I may have a shake but l doubt it. Back on it tomorow and already looking forward to the discipline of it again.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> I did ok with it mate TBH.
> 
> I may have a shake but l doubt it. Back on it tomorow and already looking forward to the discipline of it again.


Bet you're itching to get back into the gym after last week. I hate having a week off as I get stressed and narky too easy. The gym helps relieve that.


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Bet you're itching to get back into the gym after last week. I hate having a week off as I get stressed and narky too easy. The gym helps relieve that.


Feel like l am letting myself down, Paul down and those few who have a bit of faith in me down mate.

I also want to look good for my holiday and l hate the fact work dictates my life !


----------



## Guest

Your not letting anyone down m8, work unfortunately pays the bills, and your work (this week) has been a hard week! I dont know anyone that could of done that week and still gone to the gym regardless of what they say!

Just do what you can, when you can. Hopefully its a better week this week


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Feel like l am letting myself down, Paul down and those few who have a bit of faith in me down mate.
> 
> I also want to look good for my holiday and l hate the fact work dictates my life !


No your not mate, it's one week and it couldn't be helped. You've got plenty of time to make up for it. You've not gone backwards in the week you had off so just keep going forward.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Feel like l am letting myself down, Paul down and those few who have a bit of faith in me down mate.
> 
> I also want to look good for my holiday and l hate the fact work dictates my life !


It was a few days mate, it's not going to hurt.

You're being too harsh on yourself mate. You'll be even more determined this week now so that'll more than make up for it.

Forget about the last week, our bodies need a rest from the weights now and again anyway, onwards and upwards.

Nice new avi btw


----------



## Sweat

Back looks good on the new avi mate. Thumbs up!


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Feel like l am letting myself down, Paul down and those few who have a bit of faith in me down mate.
> 
> I also want to look good for my holiday and l hate the fact work dictates my life !


you're not letting anyone down.. sometimes life doesn't allow us to do what we want..get back in next week and smash it :thumbup1:


----------



## MURPHYZ

backs lookin rather well Milkster, as long as your work isn't shat again this week i'm sure you'll right back on track. and it is good to take time away from the gym every now and then.


----------



## Replicator

..............................................


----------



## Milky

Morning cardio done. Good sleep again last nite for some reason.


----------



## Milky

Back on the clen again today but taking it AM now..


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Morning cardio done. Good sleep again last nite for some reason.


Don't question it, embrace it lol.


----------



## Milky

Pick up.treadmill tonight, sweating already.


----------



## Milky

The big fella is being trained up on the paving machine now.


----------



## Glassback

How you doing milky? Avi looks lean as frig mate - good work.

I'm off to whip myself now for being nice to a mod.


----------



## Guest

Hard at work m8, back is killing me carrying you lot hahaha.


----------



## George-Bean

Wanna see the treadmill ;-D


----------



## Leigh

I don't often post in here but I read, as you know.

And I see one of the most dedicated and thorough trainers on here.

I seriously don't know how you pull it all together - The hours you work, the diet, training etc. Makes me tired just reading it.

To get a treadmill too, well, I'm in awe.

This is also the most honest journal I see on here and the changes in your physique are impressive too.

Will be interesting to see where you are in a couple of months, Milky


----------



## Milky

Glassback said:


> How you doing milky? Avi looks lean as frig mate - good work.
> 
> I'm off to whip myself now for being nice to a mod.


I am good mate yeah and its funny how its suddenly a crime to be nice to me or agree with me... :lol:


----------



## Milky

Treadmill is here, that was a workout in itself getting it uo the bloody stairs !


----------



## George-Bean

Milky said:


> Treadmill is here, that was a workout in itself getting it uo the bloody stairs !


Are you too knackered to use it now lol


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Are you too knackered to use it now lol


I am going to the gym tonight mate, cardio in the morning.


----------



## Milky

Never got to the gym, wife is really ill for some reason, been throwing up and felt a tw*t leaving her.

Not too worried as l am definatly not working this weekend so gauranteed to get all my sessions in.

Going to hit the treadmill in the morning, cant wait.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Never got to the gym, wife is really ill for some reason, been throwing up and felt a tw*t leaving her.
> 
> Not too worried as l am definatly not working this weekend so gauranteed to get all my sessions in.
> 
> Going to hit the treadmill in the morning, cant wait.


would rather be outside mate doing the romp... but i guess at least we work outside all day so doing the treadmill naked will be quite novel... lol

and yes do it naked and look at your widgy swinging in the mirror,, i presume your thin enough now to look down and nearly see the tip pmsl XX


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> would rather be outside mate doing the romp... but i guess at least we work outside all day so doing the treadmill naked will be quite novel... lol
> 
> and yes do it naked and look at your widgy swinging in the mirror,, i presume your thin enough now to look down and nearly see the tip pmsl XX


Mate l couldnt do it naked if the house was empty !

I would look a right tw8t stood there in just my reeboks !

Like you say we get wet all day, fu8k doing it for my cardio in it.

Bloody starving for some reason.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate l couldnt do it naked if the house was empty !
> 
> I would look a right tw8t stood there in just my reeboks !
> 
> Like you say we get wet all day, fu8k doing it for my cardio in it.
> 
> Bloody starving for some reason.


PMSL your such a fcukin prude for a bloke bro hahaha. i would have my fcukin sweaty pea sized nuts flapping about in the wind (of the fan) it would look like a maggot trying to escape from the fcukin bait tub if it were me hahaha


----------



## Milky

treadmill is a cheap nasty one and its money well fu*king spent !!!

Sweat buckets this morning and soooooooooooooooooo much easier than going out the house....

Fu*king great move, mite even look for A more expensive one soon.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> treadmill is a cheap nasty one and its money well fu*king spent !!!
> 
> Sweat buckets this morning and soooooooooooooooooo much easier than going out the house....
> 
> Fu*king great move, mite even look for A more expensive one soon.


Nice one!

You sound exactly like i was a few months ago. Had a cheap exercise bike that got hammered and couldn't take the amount i was doing so "treated" myself to an expensive one once i knew i was in it for the long haul concerning cardio.

Can't beat rolling out of bed straight into some cardio, it's even better when it's pi$$ing down outside!


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> treadmill is a cheap nasty one and its money well fu*king spent !!!
> 
> Sweat buckets this morning and soooooooooooooooooo much easier than going out the house....
> 
> Fu*king great move, mite even look for A more expensive one soon.


ticking another box, you're gonna be in pretty good shape in 6 weeks or so...


----------



## Milky

Home, food, gym........finally.


----------



## lxm

Where about are you keeping the treadmill ? good move!


----------



## Milky

lxm said:


> Where about are you keeping the treadmill ? good move!


Spare bedroom mate, for now.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Spare bedroom mate, for now.


I got a Reebok iRun from fleabay mate for the missus - brand new, and has done great service. 4 years so far - used 3-4 times a week - still going strong. I think rrp was about 349, and I paid £160 something like that.


----------



## Milky

Chest, shoulders and tri's biltzed and my god did l enjoy it.


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me l am horned up for this film Aug 3 rd !


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky your looking great in you avi, great back development pal. keep with it, I need to try do some cardio myself I am abit of a fat Bastard. ha


----------



## Milky

Sat in the walk in centre with my grandaughter. She's got a temp and not settling.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Sat in the walk in centre with my grandaughter. She's got a temp and not settling.


Oh dear, hope she'll be alright mate.

My missus is complaining about bad pains in her stomach and is contemplating going to the A+E while i sit in with the boys. Can't really drag the kids out of bed and make them sit up there.....


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3306252 said:


> Oh dear, hope she'll be alright mate.
> 
> My missus is complaining about bad pains in her stomach and is contemplating going to the A+E while i sit in with the boys. Can't really drag the kids out of bed and make them sit up there.....


Think she is just teething quite bad mate. Not expecting much sleep tonight TBH.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Think she is just teething quite bad mate. Not expecting much sleep tonight TBH.


Yeah teething does make the temperature sky high sometimes.

Not expecting much sleep? Nothing new there then!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3306274 said:


> Yeah teething does make the temperature sky high sometimes.
> 
> Not expecting much sleep? Nothing new there then!


No mate good thing l am used to it.


----------



## andyparry123

Get the Bonjella and infant Ibuprofen on the go mate


----------



## Milky

andyparry123:3306316 said:


> Get the Bonjella and infant Ibuprofen on the go mate


Yep done it mate.


----------



## andyparry123

Soother in the freezer boyscout?


----------



## Milky

andyparry123:3306339 said:


> Soother in the freezer boyscout?


No mate had her head out the window going down the motorway tho.

She wouldnt take her dummy at all.


----------



## George-Bean

Milky said:


> Think she is just teething quite bad mate. Not expecting much sleep tonight TBH.


gonna take an elephant gun to put you out lol.

Wheres this pic of the treadmill then? We wanna see the new handbag hanger ya got ;-D


----------



## Milky

George-Bean:3306351 said:


> gonna take an elephant gun to put you out lol.
> 
> Wheres this pic of the treadmill then? We wanna see the new handbag hanger ya got ;-D


Will get the Ebay link.up.mate.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=261062442070&si=0dIT29kD2D2gC97SKxZIcMMf8T4%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME%3AX%3AeRTM%3AGB%3A1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Milky

Sorted, 45 mins on treadmill with laptop in front of me watching Youtube.

Need a decent heart rate monitor l think.

One attatched to treadmill is a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Rykard

nice, i need to find a away to stay awake on the bike in the garage so i can do similar in the morning


----------



## Simspin

Milky said:


> Sorted, 45 mins on treadmill with laptop in front of me watching Youtube.
> 
> Need a decent heart rate monitor l think.
> 
> One attatched to treadmill is a bit hit and miss.


same in my gym half work half you tell u any old crap

lap top? not runing fast enough lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Sorted, 45 mins on treadmill with laptop in front of me watching Youtube.
> 
> Need a decent heart rate monitor l think.
> 
> One attatched to treadmill is a bit hit and miss.


Honestly mate, you HAVE to get one. Along with my bike, the heart rate monitor is defo one of those things i couldn't do without. The one on the bike stops working as soon as i take my hands off, then you have to wait a while for it to sense when your hands are back inposition and by that time you've moved your hands again lol.

With a separate monitor you have your reading there constantly and it's definitely more accurate. The bike tends to jump from 120bpm to 135bpm within seconds for no apparent reason.

Get yourself one fella, you can pick them up pretty cheap and you'll wonder how you managed without one. Also VERY handy if you fancy doing cardio outside, you'll know exactly how hard your working your heart and it takes out the guess work completely.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3306787 said:


> Honestly mate, you HAVE to get one. Along with my bike, the heart rate monitor is defo one of those things i couldn't do without. The one on the bike stops working as soon as i take my hands off, then you have to wait a while for it to sense when your hands are back inposition and by that time you've moved your hands again lol.
> 
> With a separate monitor you have your reading there constantly and it's definitely more accurate. The bike tends to jump from 120bpm to 135bpm within seconds for no apparent reason.
> 
> Get yourself one fella, you can pick them up pretty cheap and you'll wonder how you managed without one. Also VERY handy if you fancy doing cardio outside, you'll know exactly how hard your working your heart and it takes out the guess work completely.


Wife is getting me one today.


----------



## Milky

Wife has got me an ab roller as well.

Looking good for the home gym.


----------



## biglbs

Love the avi mate,good work


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Wife has got me an ab roller as well.
> 
> Looking good for the home gym.


Ooo they are fvcking evil but work brilliantly


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ooo they are fvcking evil but work brilliantly


Like umpa lumpa's


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Like umpa lumpa's


Pmsl


----------



## Milky

Simspin said:


> same in my gym half work half you tell u any old crap
> 
> lap top? not runing fast enough lol


I dont run mate, just fast walking.


----------



## Simspin

Milky said:


> I dont run mate, just fast walking.


yer i go realy slow but move about like i'm runing incase any one is watching me :lol:


----------



## Milky

Well dropped a shake amd some PB when l got home going to give it another 20 mins or so, strap on the new heart monitor and see how l get on.


----------



## George-Bean

I got a heart rate monitor, a most excellent investment.


----------



## Milky

No cardio last nite or this morning, massive domestic issues !!!

Gutted but its sorted now.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> No cardio last nite or this morning, massive domestic issues !!!
> 
> Gutted but its sorted now.


At least its sorted buddy, nothing worse when it kicks off at home.


----------



## Replicator

Morning Milky .............good to hear all is sorted...................Love this journal of life


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3310086 said:


> Morning Milky .............good to hear all is sorted...................Love this journal of life


Sometimes real life stuff is more important mate as you know all to well.


----------



## Milky

Really was gutting TBH because as you all know l very rarely have a bad word to say about the Mrs.....


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Really was gutting TBH because as you all know l very rarely have a bad word to say about the Mrs.....


We all have them mate. I was going through a phase a few months ago of arguing constantly with the mrs but it's all calmed down now and she's come round to my way of thinking!


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3310122 said:


> We all have them mate. I was going through a phase a few months ago of arguing constantly with the mrs but it's all calmed down now and she's come round to my way of thinking!


All started coz my mates fu*king rotweiller scratched my car to bits coz she parked to near the git.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> All started coz my mates fu*king rotweiller scratched my car to bits coz she parked to near the git.


Tut is that it lol. your cars sh1t anyway lol...


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3310144 said:


> Tut is that it lol. your cars sh1t anyway lol...


Its a bigger pile of sh*t now with no paint on the bloody door.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> I dont run mate, just fast walking.


You'll burn just as many calories fast walking on an incline than you will running...

Tred it with my mate once, he ran flat and i walked incline, burnt 15 more calories than him after the same amount of time.


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> You'll burn just as many calories fast walking on an incline than you will running...
> 
> Tred it with my mate once, he ran flat and i walked incline, burnt 15 more calories than him after the same amount of time.


agreed, better on kness aswell to have a slight incline.... i have a good incline and about 3 mph walk for 30 minutes and burn nearly 15 calories a minute at my weight !!!


----------



## Milky

Need this dont l .......


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Need this dont l .......


Like a whole in the head. I hate traffic.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ouch, that don't look good mate


----------



## Guest

2 and half hours it took us m8, I was suicidal by the end of it. That fat faced little pob [email protected] sent us down past the trafford center, which was worse!

Just this second got in


----------



## liam0810

The ring roads a Cnut mate especially bear Trafford centre


----------



## Sharpy76

Dave said:


> 2 and half hours it took us m8, I was suicidal by the end of it. That fat faced little pob [email protected] sent us down past the trafford center, which was worse!
> 
> Just this second got in


Traffic round here is going to be murder as well next week when the olympics start. There's signs up everywhere saying restrictions will be in force, bloody dreading it tbh


----------



## Milky

Not long in myself, no gym, treadmill and sex tonight, maybe even at the same time !


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Not long in myself, no gym, treadmill and sex tonight, maybe even at the same time !


Lift her up onto your waist whilst jogging.......... It could work.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> Lift her up onto your waist whilst jogging.......... It could work.


It could put me in bloody traction !


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> It could put me in bloody traction !


999, what service please?

Ambulance please.

Ambulance service how can we help?

My dick is stuck in my misses eye socket!!

Ok!. Where are you?

On a treadmill.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Not long in myself, no gym, treadmill and sex tonight, maybe even at the same time !


 :lol:

And who said men can't multitask?!

Milky, a man of many talents:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Treadmill done.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Treadmill done.


Cock in the eye?


----------



## Milky

sweaty git !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> sweaty git !!


i have to say your a sweaty cnut , but im well proud of you and how well your looking bro !!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

What you got round your waist?


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> What you got round your waist?


its his heart rate monitor isnt it ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i have to say your a sweaty cnut , but im well proud of you and how well your looking bro !!!


You know mate l feel great,l cant wait to get up in the morning and do it again !


----------



## Milky

Its around my chest you nugget and yeah monitor.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Its around my chest you nugget and yeah monitor.


Hahaha, nugget.


----------



## Sharpy76

Lol, it's the chest strap which you attach the sensor thingy too that sends the signal back to the wris****ch. Makes me feel like IronMan when i put the sensor on

Can see the vascularity in those forearms mate, i love veins!!

Almost makes me want a treadmill but don't have the room in my man cave/shoe box though.


----------



## flinty90

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, it's the chest strap which you attach the sensor thingy too that sends the signal back to the wris****ch. Makes me feel like IronMan when i put the sensor on
> 
> Can see the vascularity in those forearms mate, i love veins!!
> 
> Almost makes me want a treadmill but don't have the room in my man cave/shoe box though.


why you need a treadmill bro you look fcukin mint in your avi !!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

So what was your heart rate up to sweating like that?


----------



## Sharpy76

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, it's the chest strap which you attach the sensor thingy too that sends the signal back to the *wris****ch*. Makes me feel like IronMan when i put the sensor on


It censored out wris*t wat*ch because it thought i typed t w a t:lol:


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> So what was your heart rate up to sweating like that?


It was averaging 140 mate what ever that means. only 3.5 mph on the flat.

Just bid on a better treadmill with powered incline.


----------



## Sharpy76

flinty90 said:


> why you need a treadmill bro you look fcukin mint in your avi !!!


That was many moons ago mate...........

I've got a thread/journal up with how i currently look if you fancy a butchers fella But thanks for the compliment!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/185632-sharpy-back-game.html


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> It was averaging 140 mate what ever that means. only 3.5 mph on the flat.
> 
> Just bid on a better treadmill with powered incline.


Photo Credit running image by Byron Moore from Fotolia.com

A heart rate of 140 is considered by the American Heart Association to be within the target heart rate zone for people age 20 to 55 engaged in exercise. Raising your heart rate to a training level can help you to effectively burn calories and decrease your resting heart rate over time-giving you a lowered risk of cardiac-related disease. Exercises like running, biking and stepping can help you to keep your heart rate at 140.

Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/193781-what-exercises-keep-your-heart-rate-at-140/#ixzz216Ve5v1y

Taken off the net.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> its his heart rate monitor isnt it ??


We had one o them moniters once .........got too big for its cage tho so gave it to teh zoo :sad:


----------



## Replicator

hi milky ...hope all is going well with you brother from another mother


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> hi milky ...hope all is going well with you brother from another mother


I am getting better by the day mate, pinching the fat and its gettig thinner and thinner...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> I am getting better by the day mate, pinching the fat and its gettig thinner and thinner...


Same as mate... Skin is really loose now, but not going back too quick... Years of abuse and not looking after myself as i have said.


----------



## George-Bean

looking good, and sex + treadmill = "the wheelbarrow" at a fast pace lol, got that heartrate up to 180mpm lol.


----------



## Milky

40 mins done. FANTASTIC move the treadmill. Its pi*sing it down out there and no way could have l gone walking.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> 40 mins done. FANTASTIC move the treadmill. Its pi*sing it down out there and no way could have l gone walking.


I like it milky, spirits seem high in here mate, u measuring bf or going by the mirror??


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff:3313271 said:


> I like it milky, spirits seem high in here mate, u measuring bf or going by the mirror??


Trying to get BF messured mate asap.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Trying to get BF messured mate asap.


When was the last time you had it done mate?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3313304 said:


> When was the last time you had it done mate?


about 6 weeks ago. Lad at gym does it for me but we keep missing each other.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> about 6 weeks ago. Lad at gym does it for me but we keep missing each other.


Get it done fella! I reckon you'll be well pleased with the results considering how well your cycle is going


----------



## Milky

Just got in, had 75 grammes oats and a shake,going to give it half an hour then gym.

Got in just in time, went light headed and dizzy, not eaten since dinner time.


----------



## biglbs

Sound like ls


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Trying to get BF messured mate asap.


what was u before?


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> what was u before?


23% l think at last shout mate.

Just got back, good session, not as strong as usual thofor some reason.


----------



## Fatstuff

calorie defecit + ur cardio would be my guess mate


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> calorie defecit + ur cardio would be my guess mate


Yeah mate forgot all about that.... :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> calorie defecit + ur cardio would be my guess mate


and skinny dont forget he is skinny pmsl X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> and skinny dont forget he is skinny pmsl X


Fu*king anorexic is the word mate !


----------



## Fatstuff

abs yet milky? lol


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Fu*king anorexic is the word mate !


lol only pulling your skin flaps mate lol your doing great as you know X


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> abs yet milky? lol


Yeah, under the fat somewhere !



flinty90 said:


> lol only pulling your skin flaps mate lol your doing great as you know X


I am serious mate, l feel like a rake !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah, under the fat somewhere !
> 
> I am serious mate, l feel like a rake !


but in a few more weeks you will have your perfect start to start banging lean gains on mate just like you have always wanted... and you will know how to eat properly and train properly to make the most out of it, you will grwo like a eed and everything will be thick solid VISIBLE muscle bro X


----------



## Milky

Oh and l may have made a new " friend " at work today :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Oh and l may have made a new " friend " at work today :whistling:


Tell us more then!


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Tell us more then!


Prying eye's a ss they say !


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Prying eye's a ss they say !


I have PMs now u can tell me hahaha


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Kaywoodham said:


> Tell us more then!


he cant.its a 'special friend':laugh:


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> I have PMs now u can tell me hahaha


Ha ha not worth a pm TBH.


----------



## dipdabs

I'm gutted. I read this journal every day and I read it today thinking I'd found something juicy that wasn't a sweaty pic of u (nice pïç tho lol).


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Milky said:


> Fu*king anorexic is the word mate !


My mate was 18 stone. He is now 16st 9 and still got a stone to drop before his comp in August. I have always said it mate, Lean muscle is friggin huge when you get past 15 stone, i know guys who are 6ft plus really lean and vascular and are only 13stoners, but they look massive, sporting 15 inch gunnage.

Your doing fine as you are mate and its were i need to be. Getting there slowly, but after this course of test and a break i will be doing another for sure.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm gutted. I read this journal every day and I read it today thinking I'd found something juicy that wasn't a sweaty pic of u (nice pïç tho lol).


Ho about you get over and read my journal every day. :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Fatstuff said:


> calorie defecit + ur cardio would be my guess mate





Milky said:


> Yeah mate forgot all about that.... :lol:


Totally , you cant diet like that and not lose a wee tad of muscle/strenght , its nigh on impossible .

worth a little loss tho milky


----------



## dipdabs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Ho about you get over and read my journal every day. :thumb:


Umm is it interesting? Lol. I read milkys cos everyone's his friend and comments cos he's a mod. And he's nice to me lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm is it interesting? Lol. I read milkys cos everyone's his friend and comments cos he's a mod. And he's nice to me lol


Course its fvcking interesting otherwise everyone who comes in here wouldn't post in there, lol...... X


----------



## dipdabs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Course its fvcking interesting otherwise everyone who comes in here wouldn't post in there, lol...... X


Lol I can't find it, link please? I hope you know what you've let yourself in for inviting me into your journal lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai

It's called "is this samurai really a lunatic" on my phone so can't quote links. X


----------



## Milky

Well lay here and not much chance of any horizontal aerobics so mite get on the treadmill.


----------



## flinty90

Lol i laugh at your lack of clunge milky x


----------



## Sharpy76

flinty90 said:


> Lol i laugh at your lack of clunge milky x


 :lol:

Sorry Milky, i shouldn't laugh really. Especially with your libido as it is on this cycle!

Oh well there's always Palmela Handserson:whistling:


----------



## Milky

Well up yours the pair of you gits.

She actually accomodated and now l am.going on my treadmill as well !!!


----------



## Milky

Sleeping much better now as well. Just waking up at work time as usual.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Well up yours the pair of you gits.
> 
> She actually accomodated and now l am.going on my treadmill as well !!!


Get in!!!!

Thought you'd forgotten how to do it?!

:devil2:


----------



## flinty90

Sharpy76 said:


> Get in!!!!
> 
> Thought you'd forgotten how to do it?!
> 
> :devil2:


lol he had thats why she never bothered, and thats why his cardio on treadmill lasts 28 minutes longer than sex pmsl !!


----------



## Guest

Haha fair play on the mornings antics m8


----------



## Milky

Only me in the gym.


----------



## Tassotti

Stick up a pic of the treadmill Milkster


----------



## Milky

Tassotti:3316586 said:


> Stick up a pic of the treadmill Milkster


Which one mate mine or the gyms ?


----------



## Fatstuff

I won't mock milky, I hit many a dry spell too, I feel your pain brother!


----------



## MarcFraz1

Hi Milky,

I have noticed on a few threads that you have trouble sleeping. Do you have any advise regarding this?

For the past 3 months I have really been struggling, and I have tried most OTC meds. I have even been prescribed Amitriptyline by the Doc.

Currently having 5-HTP which helped at first, but now doesn't. My main problem is falling asleep, but once I am asleep, it is ok.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Morning milkman. Have a good day.


----------



## Replicator

Bump L.S


----------



## Fatstuff

MarcFraz1 said:


> Hi Milky,
> 
> I have noticed on a few threads that you have trouble sleeping. Do you have any advise regarding this?
> 
> For the past 3 months I have really been struggling, and I have tried most OTC meds. I have even been prescribed Amitriptyline by the Doc.
> 
> Currently having 5-HTP which helped at first, but now doesn't. My main problem is falling asleep, but once I am asleep, it is ok.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marc


I'm a regular bed time pillpopper and I cycle between melatonin, diphenhydramine(generic nytol), valerian and sometimes GABA. All of these work well IMO. 5-htp is nowhere near as good as these and zma even less.

Also I am the same as u I have trouble falling asleep but ok when asleep, i have the fan on every night as a bit of White noise. A lot of the time I stick a podcast on low, it stops me from thinking to myself and mind racing.

A mixture of these things have helped me no end. I hope it helps u


----------



## Mingster

I've got a loop tape of people discussing various PCT's that I play over and over through the night. I sleep like a log....


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I've got a loop tape of people discussing various PCT's that I play over and over through the night. I sleep like a log....


bwahahahaahahahaahahahahahahaahh man, that is an absolute peach :lol:


----------



## MarcFraz1

Fatstuff said:


> I'm a regular bed time pillpopper and I cycle between melatonin, diphenhydramine(generic nytol), valerian and sometimes GABA. All of these work well IMO. 5-htp is nowhere near as good as these and zma even less.
> 
> Also I am the same as u I have trouble falling asleep but ok when asleep, i have the fan on every night as a bit of White noise. A lot of the time I stick a podcast on low, it stops me from thinking to myself and mind racing.
> 
> A mixture of these things have helped me no end. I hope it helps u


Thanks mate. I have just ordered some Melatonin from the USA, so hopefully it wont take too long to arrive.

From the supplements above do you rotate them each night?

I also have a fan and TV on low in my bedroom seems to help. I also use ear plugs


----------



## Fatstuff

MarcFraz1 said:


> Thanks mate. I have just ordered some Melatonin from the USA, so hopefully it wont take too long to arrive.
> 
> From the supplements above do you rotate them each night?
> 
> I also have a fan and TV on low in my bedroom seems to help. I also use ear plugs


No I just use them till they are about to run out and get the next lot usually.


----------



## Milky

Thing with sleep is there is no magic solution and l think you havwe to just learn to deal with it.


----------



## George-Bean

Milky said:


> Thing with sleep is there is no magic solution and l think you havwe to just learn to deal with it.


Agreed, I now sleep when I feel I can. Had three great nights in a row last week for the first time in years, then had two nights of 4 hours of crap broken sleep. Its a head banger to understand.


----------



## Replicator

yea its afunny old game teh sleeping lark if you have bother with it ..............and I can sypathise as i have my moments


----------



## Sharpy76

Afternoon Mr Loverman, how's it hanging?

*runs off before Milky give's me a warning*


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3317027 said:


> Afternoon Mr Loverman, how's it hanging?
> 
> *runs off before Milky give's me a warning*


Currently walking round Cheshire Oaks with my beautiful wife, daughter and grandaughter.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Currently walking round Cheshire Oaks with my beautiful wife, daughter and grandaughter.


Lovely, doesn't get much better than that mate


----------



## Replicator

Sharpy76 said:


> Lovely, doesn't get much better than mate


Totally and weather permitting I will be doing the same thing tomorrow


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good stuff milky, looking very strong now mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Replicator said:


> Totally and weather permitting I will be doing the same thing tomorrow


I usually take a stroll with the boys (age 3 and 9) on Sunday morning's. It takes forever though cos the little'un has only got little legs!

It's hectic throughout the week so it's nice to get a little bit of quality time without rushing around like a blue ar$e.


----------



## Uriel

milky - just popped in to say your avatars are getting better and better as you lean up mate.......good work on the diet


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> milky - just popped in to say your avatars are getting better and better as you lean up mate.......good work on the diet


Cheers brother, another pic tomorow, hopelfully still going in the right direction.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Cheers brother, another pic tomorow, hopelfully still going in the right direction.


a pic of front mate please


----------



## George-Bean

HIS bf is going down from thumping away all night on the new treadmill cos of his insomnia, his poor neighbors lol.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> HIS bf is going down from thumping away all night on the new treadmill cos of his insomnia, his poor neighbors lol.


Nah mate its in the spare room on the far side of the house, no neighbours are disturbed apart from the odd headboard rattle.


----------



## biglbs

Your dedication has realy come through here mate,excelent work and home cardio,er other than the usual!!!


----------



## Milky

40 mins in on the treadmill. Going for the hour.


----------



## Milky

Timer in middle.


----------



## Milky

Done..


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Done..


has having treadmill given you a bit more motivation to do cardio mate ???


----------



## Milky

As per Flintys request. Can l say l hate with a passion frontal shots.


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3317936 said:


> has having treadmill given you a bit more motivation to do cardio mate ???


Sort of. One thing it has done is made it a damn site easier to just crack on with tho.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> As per Flintys request. Can l say l hate with a passion frontal shots.


fcuk me abs arent far off there skinny lol XX


----------



## Sharpy76

All that hard graft is paying off Milky.

You're looking good fella.

Get them fvcking speedos out!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3317961 said:


> All that hard graft is paying off Milky.
> 
> You're looking good fella.
> 
> Get them fvcking speedos out!


5 weeks to go yet chaps.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> As per Flintys request. Can l say l hate with a passion frontal shots.


koodos Milky id rep ye but not allowed to yet


----------



## Mingster

I'll rep you for that mate. I'm very impressed with your dedication to this.

On a side note, and no criticism at all, but if you did some heavy core work - deads, squats, cleans - your abs would show through at your current bf level imo. I understand why you don't and that is fair enough, but it does help create bigger, more visible abs as seen on a few of the leaner strongmen etc.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I'll rep you for that mate. I'm very impressed with your dedication to this.
> 
> On a side note, and no criticism at all, but if you did some heavy core work - deads, squats, cleans - your abs would show through at your current bf level imo. I understand why you don't and that is fair enough, but it does help create bigger, more visible abs as seen on a few of the leaner strongmen etc.


I may givr them a go mate, its all out war now for 5 weeks !

Incorperate the deads into back day see how l get on.


----------



## Mingster

As I say, not a criticism at all, but my bf isn't much less than yours tbh and my abs are coming through nicely.

I'm not sure it would be something that would make much difference short term, but would be definitely something to think about when maintaining a leaner look in the longer term


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> As I say, not a criticism at all, but my bf isn't much less than yours tbh and my abs are coming through nicely.
> 
> I'm not sure it would be something that would make much difference short term, but would be definitely something to think about when maintaining a leaner look in the longer term


Mate l respect your opinion and l never for one minute thought you were being funny. I have gotten here from listening to other people's ( Scarb ) advice and always willing to give other things a go.


----------



## flinty90

bout time you threw some reps for us cnuts sat here supporting you every day bro lol X


----------



## Mingster

The danger is always that exercises such as these may well make your waist a little blocky, but mine measures 34 inches which I don't consider too bad. I don't think that I've much scope to get it any smaller mind lol.

But just as you wouldn't train your chest only with press ups, I like to use a little weight when working the abs. More weight used equals more muscle and more muscle equals more visible abs at a higher level of body fat. It's a fine line, but it's no hardship to ease back on the ab work if required


----------



## nogger

Coming along nicely mate.... :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

looking good Milky.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> looking good Milky.


I feel better but fu*k me l hate having frontal pics done !


----------



## Guest

Looking well mucka!

Rack pulls and hypers m8, keep clear of deads imo


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Looking well mucka!
> 
> Rack pulls and hypers m8, keep clear of deads imo


Yeah may have a point mate actually.


----------



## Milky

Just had my new CNP shake as per Dave's very kind present.

Good stuff........Daughter and grandaughter here so not looking like a decent sleep, baby isnt well at all.


----------



## George-Bean

lol, Milky, I hate to break this to you, but you never sleep properly lol


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> lol, Milky, I hate to break this to you, but you never sleep properly lol


I am aware of this, it has improved of late tho TBH.


----------



## George-Bean

Tell me your secret ffs!


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Tell me your secret ffs!


I honestly dont know whats changed mate, l wish l did !


----------



## George-Bean

I once had some zopiclone from the Dr, best months sleep Ive ever had, he wont give me anymore. Apparently they are habit forming.


----------



## Milky

If l didnt have a house full l could go on.my treadmill.


----------



## Milky

Well l am up with my grandaughter.........

Just weighed in at 15 st 7 lbs.

Going to do my stats shorlty when wife gets up.


----------



## George-Bean

6 hours snooze here, not bad at all. feed up day.

I'm predicting excellent results on your stats, I mean, your back looks like a cobbled street! (thats a good thing).


----------



## Milky

Shoulders and traps feeling pretty good this morning, its re feed day today but really want to train.


----------



## George-Bean

Me too mate, I wanted to bring my bench day forward by one day, thought Flinty was gonna drive over here and tie me up. He is right about having a rest day and you know you should too, resist the urge ;-D I bought new weight plates yesterday from Tesco and I am busting a gut to use them. (4 x 10kg for £60)


----------



## Tassotti

Milky said:


> Well l am up with my grandaughter.........
> 
> Just weighed in at 15 st 7 lbs.


Wow, she's big


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Wow, she's big


Yeah not bad for 4 months mate eh !!


----------



## Tassotti

What's your total loss Milky? About 2 stone ?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Fab stuff, Milky, Have today off as a rest day you'll be fighting much fresher tomorrow mate. Think I will have to up my dose of Creatine today, ****ing aching myself my upper back and traps from those rack pulls.


----------



## Milky

Tassotti:3318959 said:


> What's your total loss Milky? About 2 stone ?


Just over Tass but maintaining nicely now.


----------



## George-Bean

2 stone ;-D


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky what is your desired weight expectancy?


----------



## Milky

strongmanmatt said:


> Milky what is your desired weight expectancy?


I havent got one mate, its all about the mirror.


----------



## Milky

Very productive morning so far.

Need to mail Paul asap.


----------



## Milky

Phase 1 of cheat day was KFC, phase 2 is some kind of chicken and mash thing with chips and beans.

Paul is about to change things about so awaiting instructions.


----------



## Milky

Re feed over......

Treadmill at 5 am now for an hour.....


----------



## Mingster

I never thought I would say this....but cardio does become addictive


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I never thought I would say this....but cardio does become addictive


wash your fcukin mouth out ya gret jessie lol X


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I never thought I would say this....but cardio does become addictive





flinty90 said:


> wash your fcukin mouth out ya gret jessie lol X


He's got a point TBH mate and its even easier now l have the treadmill.

Just about to do jab no 6.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> He's got a point TBH mate and its even easier now l have the treadmill.
> 
> Just about to do jab no 6.


Being able to do it in the comfort of your own home makes all the difference....


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Being able to do it in the comfort of your own home makes all the difference....


mate l wish l had bought one yrs ago.

I have bid on a better one l love it that much.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> mate l wish l had bought one yrs ago.
> 
> I have bid on a better one l love it that much.


I know for a fact if i didn't have my exercise bike at home i wouldn't do nowhere near as much i do now. It purely down to convenience.

It's definitely a good habit to get into, i can think of a lot worse addictions to have lol.

Keep us updated on the new'un mate, good luck.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> I know for a fact if i didn't have my exercise bike at home i wouldn't do nowhere near as much i do now. It purely down to convenience.
> 
> It's definitely a good habit to get into, i can think of a lot worse addictions to have lol.
> 
> Keep us updated on the new'un mate, good luck.


Last night l did an hour after doing 45 mins in the morning, how can it NOT be good for you mate ?

I feel skinny but l am told l am not and luckily l know this game is a headfu8k so l wont let it get to me. I wore a vest today in Bury and got a fair bit of attention so l know its all good.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I wore a vest today in Bury and got a fair bit of attention so l know its all good.


No wonder wearing this mate.....


----------



## Milky

Can l add, since starting this l have been feeling healthier in both body AND mind, my whole outlook / attitude has improved greatly.

Was talking to Heather this morning and she asked what my plans were after the holiday and TBH l think l will continue down the route l am going. I cant think of one reason not too.


----------



## George-Bean

Milky your one of the Cult leaders ;-D


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Milky your one of the Cult leaders ;-D


Ha ha l dont now what you mean mate but guessing its a compliment.


----------



## George-Bean

Hell ya its a compliment.

There are people that us noobs watch on these forums who give us a boost, your one of them.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Hell ya its a compliment.
> 
> There are people that us noobs watch on these forums who give us a boost, your one of them.


So do us who've been messing about at this for a few years!

Well said George-Bean and good work milky, really pleased you've found the "zone"


----------



## flinty90

So milky you want to get skinnier ??? is that what your saying lol !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> So milky you want to get skinnier ??? is that what your saying lol !!!


Well itslike this mate, l am told l look better than ever so if thats the case then yeah lets get skinnier :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well itslike this mate, l am told l look better than ever so if thats the case then yeah lets get skinnier :thumbup1:


new nickname is now BOYZONE XX


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> new nickname is now BOYZONE XX


You may not remember but fella in my gym is a fu8king unit, l mean the kind of physique you or me would kill for.

He is 15 st 5 lbs mate, BUT he is only 5 % BF..

THAT is what l am aiming for..........


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> You may not remember but fella in my gym is a fu8king unit, l mean the kind of physique you or me would kill for.
> 
> He is 15 st 5 lbs mate, BUT he is only 5 % BF..
> 
> THAT is what l am aiming for..........


wtf 5% ... you will need a lot more mass to carry that off bro in all fairness X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> wtf 5% ... you will need a lot more mass to carry that off bro in all fairness X


Yep, sure do but like l say its what l am aiming for. l would also like to add this bloke is 4 yrs older than me.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yep, sure do but like l say its what l am aiming for. l would also like to add this bloke is 4 yrs older than me.


fair dues pal... at least you have a goal in mind matey !!


----------



## Mingster

It would be madness to put on all the extra pounds back on again after your hols when you've worked so hard to lose them, mate. Stay lean and build more muscle from that lean base. It will be much more rewarding being able to see the improvements as they happen.

And it will be so much easier to spot where you need to do the extra work to create a good balance to your physique. It's amazing the difference bringing up my rear delts has made to my 'look'


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> It would be madness to put on all the extra pounds back on again after your hols when you've worked so hard to lose them, mate. Stay lean and build more muscle from that lean base. It will be much more rewarding being able to see the improvements as they happen.
> 
> And it will be so much easier to spot where you need to do the extra work to create a good balance to your physique. It's amazing the difference bringing up my rear delts has made to my 'look'


My sentiments exactly mate.

From now on l intent to looklike a bodybuilder, not just a " big bloke "


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> My sentiments exactly mate.
> 
> From now on l intent to looklike a bodybuilder, not just a " big bloke "


dont worry about that boyzone lol !!!


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I never thought I would say this....but cardio does become addictive


no no :no: nope never did no :no:...not for me it didnt :sad:


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Hell ya its a compliment.
> 
> There are people that us noobs watch on these forums who give us a boost, your one of them.





Ginger Ben said:


> So do us who've been messing about at this for a few years!
> 
> Well said George-Bean and good work milky, really pleased you've found the "zone"


Not me , I only visit this thread when i get fed up LOL :lol:


----------



## Milky

And were off..

Going for the hour agsin if shins will hold out.


----------



## Milky

done.

Bath, shave and work.now. All meals sorted, alarms set for meal times and its gonna be a good day.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> done.
> 
> Bath, shave and work.now. All meals sorted, alarms set for meal times and its gonna be a good day.


Sure is MM ....keep up the good work M8


----------



## Leigh

I actually looked at treadmills yesterday - you've inspired me.

Not been a huge fan before but I might well find myself investing in one, once I'm all better, now that I've got to grips with the one in the gym


----------



## Milky

Leigh [URL=L:3322211]L:3322211[/URL] said:


> I actually looked at treadmills yesterday - you've inspired me.
> 
> Not been a huge fan before but I might well find myself investing in one, once I'm all better, now that I've got to grips with the one in the gym


Ebay sweetheart, £100 mine was.


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> Ebay sweetheart, £100 mine was.


Will look. Problem down here is it's harder to get a choice because of the location.

Update: Choice of 1, already at £155 and not met the reserve:sad:


----------



## Milky

Just got in, dropping a shake and my BCAA's, gonna give it half an hour then go train legs.


----------



## biglbs

Well everyone doing cardio has made me change my routines from tomorrow,mainly cardio,for first time in my whole 48yrs!! :lol:

Thanks Milkman and others all very inspiring,as Leigh said!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Well everyone doing cardio has made me change my routines from tomorrow,mainly cardio,for first time in my whole 48yrs!! :lol:
> 
> Thanks Milkman and others all very inspiring,as Leigh said!


Mate l feel great for it !!

I really do.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> You may not remember but fella in my gym is a fu8king unit, l mean the kind of physique you or me would kill for.
> 
> He is 15 st 5 lbs mate, BUT he is only 5 % BF..
> 
> THAT is what l am aiming for..........


I do!


----------



## Replicator

Replicator said:


> Not me , I only visit this thread when i get fed up LOL :lol:


I was only joking m8 ...you know I love this thread ............okay @rse kissin over .....keep up the good work and catch ye later


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3322759 said:


> I was only joking m8 ...you know I love this thread ............okay @rse kissin over .....keep up the good work and catch ye later


Hey l know you well enough now mate to know your not being nasty.

Just clocked your leg session in your journal, hope mine is as good !!!


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Hey l know you well enough now mate to know your not being nasty.
> 
> Just clocked your leg session in your journal, hope mine is as good !!!


oh yes im sure it will be :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Milkys setting a trend with cardio, price of cardio kits gonna rocket cos of demand.


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> oh yes im sure :thumbup1:


Rep,you will be as miss-:lol:understood as me soon!! :lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Rep,you will be as miss-:lol:understood as me soon!! :lol:


Oh dear .LOL..yea, on rereading that one I could see it so went back and edited ...........all good now , thanks B.L


----------



## Milky

Legs blitzed,

270 kg's for 10 on the leg press, PB for me and made up with it.

God knows if l will be able to do my cardio in the morning.


----------



## George-Bean

Wednesday nights my legs night, I have grown to really enjoy it.

Have you tried the 50 squat fitness gauge test milky?


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Wednesday nights my legs night, I have grown to really enjoy it.
> 
> Have you tried the 50 squat fitness gauge test milky?


Dont even know what it is mate and never squat TBH.


----------



## George-Bean

When I have legs night I warm up with leg curls and leg raises, with some pretty decent weights to get the juices going.

The I attempt to squat 50 reps at half my body weight (42kg). I am up to 32 full squats and it grows by about two a week. I find its a great strength booster and its improved my overall squatting.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> When I have legs night I warm up with leg curls and leg raises, with some pretty decent weights to get the juices going.
> 
> The I attempt to squat 50 reps at half my body weight (42kg). I am up to 32 full squats and it grows by about two a week. I find its a great strength booster and its improved my overall squatting.


Skin looks.......hell no,,,,,,,er


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> When I have legs night I warm up with leg curls and leg raises, with some pretty decent weights to get the juices going.
> 
> The I attempt to squat 50 reps at half my body weight (42kg). I am up to 32 full squats and it grows by about two a week. I find its a great strength booster and its improved my overall squatting.


I cant hold the bar mate to squat, absolutely kills me.

Just ate my cocopops and my 8 egg omellette with mushrooms......

waiting for fresh instructions from Scarb, cant wait to see them.....


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I cant hold the bar mate to squat, absolutely kills me.
> 
> Just ate my cocopops and my 8 egg omellette with mushrooms......
> 
> waiting for fresh instructions from Scarb, cant wait to see them.....


Fats had same trouble,Matt helped him through it mate.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Fats had same trouble,Matt helped him through it mate.


hand on heart mate l am fine not doing them.

l will not do anything to risk a back injury, its not worth it.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> hand on heart mate l am fine not doing them.
> 
> l will not do anything to risk a back injury, its not worth it.


Me too,Ps carb seems fine too a?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Me too,Ps carb seems fine too a?


Not something we have ever discussed TBH mate.


----------



## dipdabs

Hummm any pictures on here today?


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Hummm any pictures on here today?


Nah just the one at weekend.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Not something we have ever discussed TBH mate.


He has a back problem too,not thinkin he squats,may be wrong though!


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> As per Flintys request. Can l say l hate with a passion frontal shots.


Wow milky looking hot!!


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Wow milky looking hot!!


Nah give me 5 weeks then l will hopefully look something like.

Thanks all the same tho...


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Nah give me 5 weeks then l will hopefully look something like.
> 
> Thanks all the same tho...


You're looking really good milky. Without a doubt. There's no 'nah' about it lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Nice one on the pb on the leg press Milky, impressive stuff fella.

And you'll be doing cardio in the morning, you're addicted


----------



## Hartman

Great work mate, inspirational :thumbup:


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one on the pb on the leg press Milky, impressive stuff fella.
> 
> And you'll be doing cardio in the morning, you're addicted


I want too mate but dont know if the pins will be up to it !


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I want too mate but dont know if the pins will be up to it !


Sometimes i've bad doms and still managed to do cardio, but it might be different on the treadmill. Get on the treadmill for a few mins and see if it loosens them up a bit if they're hurting. If you don't do cardio, it will be on your mind all day lol.


----------



## xpower

Seems like your going through a huge transition milky mate 

great stuff,I bet the end result will astound you :


----------



## Milky

DOMS dont feel too bad so gonna give it a whirl see how l get on.


----------



## Milky

Managed an hour and remembered my medication this morning.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Managed an hour and remembered my medication this morning.


its always a + when you remember your alzheimer's tablets :lol:


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3323981 said:


> its always a + when you remember your alzheimer's tablets :lol:


Forgot all of them yesterday somehow mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Managed an hour and remembered my medication this morning.


Good man, told ya so

You can't NOT do now, can you, admit it!!!

I did my first bit of cardio for 3 days this morning, it was like being reunited with a long lost friend lol.


----------



## Milky

34 days to my holiday.... Bit scary that.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> 34 days to my holiday.... Bit scary that.


it will be here in no time ..Im off last week in august :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Home from work, decided to spend a peaceful evening with my Mrs, no rushing about, just a nice chilled evening in front of the box.


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> it will be here in no time ..Im off last week in august :thumbup1:


where you off too mate ?

What l mean is l only have 34 days to sort out my sh*t out !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> where you off too mate ?
> 
> What l mean is l only have 34 days to sort out my sh*t out !


we are staying home this year ...we are doing up the living room top to bottom then just going here and there for a few days at the end of it if we finish mid week hopefully


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3325635 said:


> we are staying home this year ...we are doing up the living room top to bottom then just going here and there for a few days at the end of it if we finish mid week hopefully


Nice one.

Time off is time off, regardless of how you spend it.


----------



## Milky

Well its 5 am and we know what that means.


----------



## Milky

45 mins done.

Shake with PB now, food packed and alarms set.

Gym tonight and cant bloody wait.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> 45 mins done.
> 
> Shake with PB now, food packed and alarms set.
> 
> Gym tonight and cant bloody wait.


Your like a Man possesed m8 :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Replicator said:


> Your like a Man possesed m8 :laugh: :thumb:


Lol, i was just about to say that he's a man on a mission, you took the words right out of my mouth.

You definitely seem like you have one almighty spring in your step Milky!


----------



## Rykard

i just wanted to rollover and go back to sleep at 5:00


----------



## MURPHYZ

Ur doing well m8, your a better man than me for doing cardio at that unholy hour, I struggle with cardio at normal times of the day. But I guess if I wanted something that bad I would make that change to, so good on ya mucker.


----------



## liam0810

34 days is plenty of time to get where you want to be mate!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> 34 days is plenty of time to get where you want to be mate!


X2

Keep at it George! Doing really well mate


----------



## Milky

Just got new orders in from the fuhrer !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Just got new orders in from the fuhrer !!!


And....

Carry on as you are??!!


----------



## strongmanmatt

It is good to see your so determined Milky, hats of to you and great motivation factor which is part of your success.


----------



## Milky

R0BR0ID said:


> And....
> 
> Carry on as you are??!!


No mate, some changes to diet to try and squeeze some more pounds off me, looking forward too it....

Home, wash and gym.

HOPEFULLY get mt BF done toninght if Tom remembers his calipers...


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> No mate, some changes to diet to try and squeeze some more pounds off me, looking forward too it....
> 
> Home, wash and gym.
> 
> HOPEFULLY get mt BF done toninght if Tom remembers his calipers...


Sounds like a plan Milky!

Really happy for you though mate, seems to be working a treat at the moment


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> No mate, some changes to diet to try and squeeze some more pounds off me, looking forward too it....
> 
> Home, wash and gym.
> 
> HOPEFULLY get mt BF done toninght if Tom remembers his calipers...


Brilliant milky , be good to hear where yer at


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky what's your BF at the moment must be less than 14% is it?


----------



## TELBOR

strongmanmatt said:


> Milky what's your BF at the moment must be less than 14% is it?


If he has it done tonight, as planned, I'm going to say 18-20% going off his pics.


----------



## Milky

Just trained, funniest bit was trying to get someone strong enough to pass me the 55's :lol:

Had BF measured and a bit gutted TBH, mind you l have dropped from 23.5 % to 19 % in about 4 weeks or so so maybe l was expecting too much.

Had a few positive comments about how l well l am looking which was nice and it was even nicer seeing the gang banger homeboys jaws drop as l knocked 8 reps out with the 55's...


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Just trained, funniest bit was trying to get someone strong enough to pass me the 55's :lol:
> 
> Had BF measured and a bit gutted TBH, mind you l have dropped from 23.5 % to 19 % in about 4 weeks or so so maybe l was expecting too much.
> 
> Had a few positive comments about how l well l am looking which was nice and it was even nicer seeing the gang banger homeboys jaws drop as l knocked 8 reps out with the 55's...


Nice work on the 55's mate 

Wasn't far wrong on the BF was I 

Progress is progress mate, so don't be disheartened by it.

Its going the right way and that's the main thing


----------



## Milky

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice work on the 55's mate
> 
> Wasn't far wrong on the BF was I
> 
> Progress is progress mate, so don't be disheartened by it.
> 
> Its going the right way and that's the main thing


He did explain my LBM had gone up by a stone and l had lost a stone of fat or something which went right over my head TBH.


----------



## Sharpy76

I think thats bloody good going in 4 weeks!!!!!

You shouldn't be disheartened at all mate.

You doing everything by the book so keep it up and that'll go down a lot further in the next few weeks or so.

And 55's you say? Don't rub it in you strong fvcker


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> I think thats bloody good going in 4 weeks!!!!!
> 
> You shouldn't be disheartened at all mate.
> 
> You doing everything by the book so keep it up and that'll go down a lot further in the next few weeks or so.
> 
> And 55's you say? Don't rub it in you strong fvcker


Only numbers mate, its about form.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> He did explain my LBM had gone up by a stone and l had lost a stone of fat or something which went right over my head TBH.


That says it all m8. Awesome going that pal!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> That says it all m8. Awesome going that pal!


Be more awesome when he says 8 % mate !!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Be more awesome when he says 8 % mate !!


You have put a stone of lean body mass on m8! *1 stone of muscle!*

What more do you want haha


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Be more awesome when he says 8 % mate !!


Drop another st or so mate and you be edging ever closer 

Having met you a few times I think if I saw you at 8% BF I'd have a tear in my eye!

I know how much you've always said you wanted this and your doing it now, so well BLOODY done


----------



## Milky

Just had my final meal, 2 whole eggs, 6 whites and some green beans....

Treadmill at 5, night peeps.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky said:


> Just had my final meal, 2 whole eggs, 6 whites and some green beans....
> 
> Treadmill at 5, night peeps.


Good luck buddy, nice little snack to finish with I am hungry now you mention it!


----------



## 3752

George do not pay to much attention to calipers mate they can differ depending on what has happened that day as the skin thickness can be affected by stress (water retention etc) take them in the morning and i will bet they are better......

you are doing great mate, as you know i don't do slowly slowly diets we hit it hard from the get go and you have impressed me that you have stuck to the plan without a show at the end........keep it going now mate the drop in cals should hit mid to late week....


----------



## Tassotti

When Milky hits the sweet spot, maybe there will be a show or two ........................ ?


----------



## Milky

Pscarb:3328910 said:


> George do not pay to much attention to calipers mate they can differ depending on what has happened that day as the skin thickness can be affected by stress (water retention etc) take them in the morning and i will bet they are better......
> 
> you are doing great mate, as you know i don't do slowly slowly diets we hit it hard from the get go and you have impressed me that you have stuck to the plan without a show at the end........keep it going now mate the drop in cals should hit mid to late week....


Paul l was on pins mate waiting for the next installment, its mad how its gripped me.

Best move l ever made, sincerely.


----------



## Kennyken

Milky the fasted cardio working well? I'm thinking of adding some as I've got some fat


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Paul l was on pins mate waiting for the next installment, its mad how its gripped me.
> 
> Best move l ever made, sincerely.


and for a lot of us members m8 .............this thread has become like one of those books you cant put down ................................just cant wait for the next instalment :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Replicator said:


> and for a lot of us members m8 .............this thread has become like one of those books you cant put down ................................just cant wait for the next instalment :thumbup1:


agreed!


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Paul l was on pins mate waiting for the next installment, its mad how its gripped me.
> 
> Best move l ever made, sincerely.


thank you buddy appreciate it


----------



## Milky

Slept crap last nite for some reason.

Another observation l have made is l get out of bed much easier now since dropping some weight etc.

10 mins in now, 50 to go.


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> When Milky hits the sweet spot, maybe there will be a show or two ........................ ?


Who knows mate, options are open...



Kennyken said:


> Milky the fasted cardio working well? I'm thinking of adding some as I've got some fat


I dont want to sound flippant mate but how can it not be working ?

when you think about it your adding cardio to your routine daily when before you had none, it has to be doing some good surely ?



Replicator said:


> and for a lot of us members m8 .............this thread has become like one of those books you cant put down ................................just cant wait for the next instalment :thumbup1:


Thanks for that mate, l am loving how things are progressing and all the support certainly helps.


----------



## Replicator

morning Milky ...........................and avid thread followers


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3329476 said:


> morning Milky ...........................and avid thread followers


Morning matey.


----------



## MURPHYZ

morning chaps.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I dont want to sound flippant mate but how can it not be working ?
> 
> when you think about it your adding cardio to your routine daily when before you had none, it has to be doing some good surely ?


x2 - anything to burn extra cals, as long as you keep the cals you are eating the same, is going to help.

However in order you need to make the following are correct for your weight and current activity levels.

1/. Base Calories eaten - work out your BMR - sever al on line (look for one that includes your current activity levels as well), this gives the amount of cals to maintain this.

2/. If bulking add 500 per day

3/. if cutting take 500 a day off

For the cut this can either be through diet, or through cardio. So I know for me 1hr on the treadmill, 6Km/h @ 15% is about 520 cals burned. If on DNP it is about 700+ if I make it :lol:

Following this you cant help but lose. I prefer to lose through cardio in the main. However this should be in addition to hitting the iron. Good intense weight workouts will burn calories for longer, as they are required to fuel the cell repair you need for muscle growth.


----------



## Milky

Well what a norn bastard of a day. Dave will back me up its been a grueller. Just leaving Liverpool now, not looking good for the gym at all. Treadmill it is.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Well what a norn bastard of a day. Dave will back me up its been a grueller. Just leaving Liverpool now, not looking good for the gym at all. Treadmill it is.


Thats the spirit milky ..never beaten .............always find away to do something


----------



## Milky

Got to leave the house at 4.30 am tomorow so not going to be able to do my fasted cardio, thank fu8k for the weekend..


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Got to leave the house at 4.30 am tomorow so not going to be able to do my fasted cardio, thank fu8k for the weekend..


Tut tut Milky ...your not gonna let an early rise beat ye are ye ........get up at 3am and get it done man :lol:

I can remember when I were a lad,..... working on the farm in teh holidays .....we had to get up before we went T bed mg:


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Got to leave the house at 4.30 am tomorow so not going to be able to do my fasted cardio, thank fu8k for the weekend..


4.30am?!?! fvck thats early, at least it's Friday mate. I'm sure missing one fasted cardio session won't kill ya! No doubt you'll make up for it....


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> 4.30am?!?! fvck thats early, at least it's Friday mate. I'm sure missing one fasted cardio session won't kill ya! No doubt you'll make up for it....


Just narks me mate when its only me that gets fu*ked about coz the other " drivers " are useless tw*ts.

My gaffer has realised my truck isnt challenging enough for me anymore so stuck a fu*king trailer on me now as well !

You want to see the length of the thing now !


----------



## Guest

Half 4 then onto Barrow, I feel for you m8. At least barrow isnt a big job only 16 tonne apparently. Piss it in, hopefully get home at a sensible time fingers crossed.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Just narks me mate when its only me that gets fu*ked about coz the other " drivers " are useless tw*ts.
> 
> My gaffer has realised my truck isnt challenging enough for me anymore so stuck a fu*king trailer on me now as well !
> 
> You want to see the length of the thing now !


You shouldn't be so god efficient at your job then!

Perhaps you should skyve like the others and let them do some bloody graft.


----------



## Guest

Sharpy76 said:


> You shouldn't be so god efficient at your job then!
> 
> Perhaps you should skyve like the others and let them do some bloody graft.


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## biglbs

Life is always throwing us decoys mate,drives me mad,bloody migrane all day,absolute ****e.


----------



## Replicator

Sharpy76 said:


> 4.30am?!?! fvck thats early, at least it's Friday mate. I'm sure missing one fasted cardio session won't kill ya! No doubt you'll make up for it....


Exactly


----------



## Sharpy76

Dave said:


> Hahahahahahaha


 :lol:

Just realised how that sounded.

Needless to say that wasn't aimed at you big fella:innocent:


----------



## Guest

There is a fine art to sitting on the machine and keeping busy m8 :whistling:

I learnt from the best!


----------



## Milky

Fid half an hour last mite, bath then bed. Hoping today runs better than yesterday.


----------



## Milky

No fun unloading this at 5 am on your own, at least its dry.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> No fun unloading this at 5 am on your own, at least its dry.


hope all goes well m8 and ye it looks like it wasa nice morning at 5:18am, i was slill :sleeping:


----------



## Milky

Feeling and looking very smooth this mkrning for some reason.


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Feeling and looking very smooth this mkrning for some reason.


Did u shave by any chance? Lol.

That would be all the hard work milky!


----------



## biglbs

Morning Mr smoothy shake!


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham:3332037 said:


> Did u shave by any chance? Lol.
> 
> That would be all the hard work milky!


I mean rounded and fat my dear.


----------



## Tassotti

Milky said:


> No fun unloading this at 5 am on your own, at least its dry.


Are you towing one of Dave's roller skates?


----------



## Milky

Tassotti:3333188 said:


> Are you towing one of Dave's roller skates?


Dave cant even fit in the bloody thing !

Thats Dave's toy, the yellow contraption.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> x2 - anything to burn extra cals, as long as you keep the cals you are eating the same, is going to help.
> 
> However in order you need to make the following are correct for your weight and current activity levels.
> 
> 1/. Base Calories eaten - work out your BMR - sever al on line (look for one that includes your current activity levels as well), this gives the amount of cals to maintain this.
> 
> 2/. If bulking add 500 per day
> 
> 3/. if cutting take 500 a day off
> 
> For the cut this can either be through diet, or through cardio. So I know for me 1hr on the treadmill, 6Km/h @ 15% is about 520 cals burned. If on DNP it is about 700+ if I make it :lol:
> 
> Following this you cant help but lose. I prefer to lose through cardio in the main. However this should be in addition to hitting the iron. Good intense weight workouts will burn calories for longer, as they are required to fuel the cell repair you need for muscle growth.


my treadmilll session is pretty much as you describe mate.

Love it TBH. And re the workouts, l wore my heart monitor on my workout the other day and it went supersonic at points !


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight, treadmill tho..

Got all weekend to blitz it and fu*king blitz it l will !!


----------



## Replicator

I have the weirdest feeling ............................that I dont doubt that for one second


----------



## Milky

Didnt take enough food today, mind you its hard to plan for a 14 hour shift TBH.

Wife has been freezing water for me and its really helpfull in the shakes, tepid shakes dont go down well at all IMO.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Didnt take enough food today, mind you its hard to plan for a 14 hour shift TBH.
> 
> Wife has been freezing water for me and its really helpfull in the shakes, tepid shakes dont go down well at all IMO.


I just had my first meal since lunchtime and i was walking around like a bear with a sore head so i can imagine how you was feeling mate. I had no shakes either so i was very pi$$ed off to say the least. Just ate 400g of chicken and 150g broccoli to make up for it, i'll have some eggs before bed to so i should hit my protein target for the day.

I got some almond butter (the H & B store i went to didn't have peanut butter) the other day and it's very runny compared to PB, not as nice either imo. Lucky i only got a small jar.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Didnt take enough food today, mind you its hard to plan for a 14 hour shift TBH.
> 
> Wife has been freezing water for me and its really helpfull in the shakes, tepid shakes dont go down well at all IMO.


just an idea for ye m8 ...packs of beef jery (if you like it ............many flavours now) coz it wont go off if you dont need it and handy to have incase ye do .


----------



## Dazza

Or make jerky yourself, it's a doddle and far better tan the shop stuff.

Plenty of guides online, i used the slow cook feature on our oven.

Just used some minute steak and cocktail sticks.

Marinade umm i used onion salt, honey some cajun spices and worcestershire sauce.

It was sweet, chewy tender and too damned addictive.


----------



## Milky

Just got some extra " cardio " in, bed time now :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

I keep boiled eggs handy in case of unexpected outbursts of starvination ;-D


----------



## Milky

Won another treadmill, Reebok 2.5 with powered incline so collect that some point this weekend.

Have to sell mine now !!!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Won another treadmill, Reebok 2.5 with powered incline so collect that some point this weekend.
> 
> Have to sell mine now !!!


THAT'S JUST WHAT I NEED!!!

Sorry mate not yours---two,one for each foot

Morning Milkman have a great one today.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Just got some extra " cardio " in, bed time now :lol:


You crack me up mate:lol:



Milky said:


> Won another treadmill, Reebok 2.5 with powered incline so collect that some point this weekend.
> 
> Have to sell mine now !!!


Nice one fella! This cardio malarky is getting serious!

Get some pics up of your new one when you get it


----------



## liam0810

I can see you've started enjoying tele morning cardio. It took me about 2 weeks to get used to it but I started to love it and miss it now. Going gym now actually for an hour on the treadmill


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Won another treadmill, Reebok 2.5 with powered incline so collect that some point this weekend.
> 
> Have to sell mine now !!!


you won it you jammy phucker :thumbup1: ...what comp was this in ??


----------



## George-Bean

He's collecting treadmills like people collect stamps, perhaps we should try to help him out of this fetish lol.


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> you won it you jammy phucker :thumbup1: ...what comp was this in ??


Won it on Ebay mate not a comp !

Wife made me lie in so pretty pi*sed off now as l am at least an hour behind ?

Had 75 grammes oats and a shake, my BCAA caps, Vit C and adex, just got to give it half an hour to settle.

Got SH*T loads to do today really should have gotten up !


----------



## George-Bean

Milky said:


> Won it on Ebay mate not a comp !
> 
> Wife made me lie in so pretty pi*sed off now as l am at least an hour behind ?
> 
> Had 75 grammes oats and a shake, my BCAA caps, Vit C and adex, just got to give it half an hour to settle.
> 
> Got SH*T loads to do today really should have gotten up !


Your a grafter at work and in the Gym mate, take the lay in as a good rest! Rest is good too.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Your a grafter at work and in the Gym mate, take the lay in as a good rest! Rest is good too.


I know matejust means rushing around now thats all.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I know matejust means rushing around now thats all.


yea, instead of running around ...youll be galloping LOL............................got ye on the treadmill ..........i was away down a diifferent road alltogether Milky LOL


----------



## Glassback

Whenever I need inspiration - come see milky. Love it mate x


----------



## Milky

Gym done, strength has taken a hit royally but only to be expected given my new diet.

Pick up new treadmill at 3 today then will be doing an hour on that around 5 ish

Diet today will be too the letter, both times and contents wise.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Gym done, strength has taken a hit royally but only to be expected given my new diet.
> 
> Pick up new treadmill at 3 today then will be doing an hour on that around 5 ish
> 
> Diet today will be too the letter, both times and contents wise.


Absolute b0llocks MM ..........if your picking that up a 3pm you'll be on by 4pm :lol:


----------



## Guest

Do you need this van today m8? If not ill come up tomorrow with it

Some bright spark having his drive done put a skip behind the van and a tonne bag of sand infront of it. Hes shifting the sand now, may be some time tho he's looking tired haha


----------



## Leigh

The ebay treadmills are all going for too much down this way:thumbdown:

(Maybe Dave would buy your spare one, Milky?  )


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> The ebay treadmills are all going for too much down this way:thumbdown:
> 
> (Maybe Dave would buy your spare one, Milky?  )


I mean this with all due respect but Dave is too heavy for mine !


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Do you need this van today m8? If not ill come up tomorrow with it
> 
> Some bright spark having his drive done put a skip behind the van and a tonne bag of sand infront of it. Hes shifting the sand now, may be some time tho he's looking tired haha


No its fine mate, just your good self.


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> I mean this with all due respect but Dave is too heavy for mine !


Dave's is all muscle though:innocent:

I do remember being too heavy to go on rides and things with my kids ... gutting:sad:


----------



## Replicator

Leigh L said:


> Dave's is all muscle though:innocent:
> 
> I do remember being too heavy to go on rides and things with my kids ... gutting:sad:


you look fine now then L


----------



## Leigh

Replicator said:


> you look fine now then L


Thanks Rep, yes but when I was 19st+, it was a different story


----------



## Replicator

Leigh L said:


> Thanks Rep, yes but when I was 19st+, it was a different story


----------



## Milky

Me and Dave just collected new treadmill, jesus christ that was a workout in itself !

Sorry mate, l owe you one big time !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Me and Dave just collected new treadmill, jesus christ that was a workout in itself !
> 
> Sorry mate, l owe you one big time !


Where is it m8 .....inside or outside .............if its heavy its a goodun ...............put a photo up :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Where is it m8 .....inside or outside .............if its heavy its a goodun ...............put a photo up :thumbup1:


It is now in the bedroom mate where the old one was....


----------



## Guest

Leigh L said:


> Dave's is all muscle though:innocent:


Haha if only Leigh, repped you none the less haha



Milky said:


> Me and Dave just collected new treadmill, jesus christ that was a workout in itself !
> 
> Sorry mate, l owe you one big time !


Nay worries pal, got a great setup there now.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Haha if only Leigh, repped you none the less haha
> 
> Nay worries pal, got a great setup there now.


Awwwwww mate, never thought it would be that difficult tho, hate putting on people like that.


----------



## Milky

Right its show time, l am wired to fu*k here, l want to hit the gym again for some reason !

Possibly feel l didnt do enough this morning ( even tho l know l did )


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Right its show time, l am wired to fu*k here, l want to hit the gym again for some reason !
> 
> Possibly feel l didnt do enough this morning ( even tho l know l did )


Chill Milky, rest up


----------



## Milky

40 mins done.

Morning now before we go again. Just about to have omellette and veg.


----------



## Milky

Tea..


----------



## Milky

Craving something sweet like you would not believe.

God knows what l can do apart from fight it.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Tea..


Mmmm looks nice.

Why the fvck can't i make omelettes like that?! They start off ok then end up being scrambled:cursing:


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Mmmm looks nice.
> 
> Why the fvck can't i make omelettes like that?! They start off ok then end up being scrambled:cursing:


Thats why l let the wife make them mate...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Craving something sweet like you would not believe.
> 
> God knows what l can do apart from fight it.


Try sugar free mints. Apparently mint after a meal helps stop sweet cravings.


----------



## Guest

Coke Zero m8, saviour!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Try sugar free mints. Apparently mint after a meal helps stop sweet cravings.


Just had to turn of Man Vs Food mate, getting harder now the dieting, loving it tho, the discipline, the frustration and the pain.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Coke Zero m8, saviour!


3 rd can pepsi Max mate.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Tea..


oh my god !!!!!!!!!!!!! that looks like sprouts with sickness on the side :no:dont eat it


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Craving something sweet like you would not believe.
> 
> God knows what l can do apart from fight it.


Its saturday and im about to have 100grams of chocolate and 4 soor plooms mg:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just had to turn of Man Vs Food mate, getting harder now the dieting, loving it tho, the discipline, the frustration and the pain.


Serious words now .............you are doing absolutely great MM

We here are all well proud of you ..................stick in there m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> 3 rd can pepsi Max mate.


WOW a whole 6 cals LOL :thumb: ..................i take it you mean the diet one


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Serious words now .............you are doing absolutely great MM
> 
> We here are all well proud of you ..................stick in there m8 :thumbup1:


I wont lie, thought about ordering a take away, going for some chocolate, having jam on toast and a coffee. you name it, l am wanting it, just keeping my time occupied and distracting myself.


----------



## Milky

On a plus note, forearms are getting very vascular...


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I wont lie, thought about ordering a take away, going for some chocolate, having jam on toast and a coffee. you name it, l am wanting it, just keeping my time occupied and distracting myself.


ohhh yes I remember it well ...its not easy ..not my any means


----------



## Milky

One word...

STARVING !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> One word...
> 
> STARVING !


Thats the very one


----------



## Milky

Another day, another hour.


----------



## Loveleelady

Milky said:


> One word...
> 
> STARVING !


eat milkys, why you starving?


----------



## Milky

Loveleelady:3336822 said:


> eat milkys, why you starving?


Diet sweetheart....

Cals and carbs pretty low now, only 4 weeks to go.


----------



## flinty90

Hey milky , keep up the good work mate your doing great, and stop sitting on here telling us how hungry you are lol its just playing games with your mind thinking about food lol ...

go out and have your walk and take in some scenery rather than the bedroom walls X


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3336828 said:


> Hey milky , keep up the good work mate your doing great, and stop sitting on here telling us how hungry you are lol its just playing games with your mind thinking about food lol ...
> 
> go out and have your walk and take in some scenery rather than the bedroom walls X


Sack that its bouncing it down here.


----------



## Loveleelady

Milky said:


> Diet sweetheart....
> 
> Cals and carbs pretty low now, only 4 weeks to go.


ah god torture!!!

i remember when i dieted hard for months on end to get the stones off, at times i thought i was mentally losin it lols

and food is all you can think about!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Sack that its bouncing it down here.


really its fcukin lovely here bro X


----------



## Milky

40 mins done, 20 to go.

Love seeing the sweat drip from me onto the treadmill, every drop is one step closer to where l want to be.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> 40 mins done, 20 to go.
> 
> Love seeing the sweat drip from me onto the treadmill, every drop is one step closer to where l want to be.


what on your knees with the Mr Muscle cleaning the cnut up when you finished lol !!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> 40 mins done, 20 to go.
> 
> Love seeing the sweat drip from me onto the treadmill, every drop is one step closer to where l want to be.


As it says above my avi...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Hey milky , keep up the good work mate your doing great, and stop sitting on here telling us how hungry you are lol its just playing games with your mind thinking about food lol ...
> 
> go out and have your walk and take in some scenery rather than the bedroom walls X


The thing is with walking outdoors you cant maintain a rate of speed for any consistency where as the treadmill you can. Would much prefer the outdoors but this is far more efficient.



flinty90 said:


> what on your knees with the Mr Muscle cleaning the cnut up when you finished lol !!


Nah mate let it dry out on its own and lock the door !


----------



## Milky

Just done an MT2 jab and feeling pretty sick right now.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Love seeing the sweat drip from me onto the treadmill, every drop is one step closer to where l want to be.


You should make a motivational youtube video with speeches like that! It'd defo get over 1m hits lol.

But seriously mate, your doing so well Milky, especially when you think that you was firmly (if i'm not mistaken) in the non-cardio camp not so long ago.

Keep going fella, you're in the final stretch now, you've come too far to flake out now!!!!!


----------



## Loveleelady

Milky said:


> Just done an MT2 jab and feeling pretty sick right now.


poor milky


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Just done an MT2 jab and feeling pretty sick right now.


I thought before bed was the best time to do it mate?

I've been seriously considering doing some but i'm concerned about the moles. I'm very moley as it is so don't know whether its worth the risk tbh.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> You should make a motivational youtube video with speeches like that! It'd defo get over 1m hits lol.
> 
> But seriously mate, your doing so well Milky, especially when you think that you was firmly (if i'm not mistaken) in the non-cardio camp not so long ago.
> 
> Keep going fella, you're in the final stretch now, you've come too far to flake out now!!!!!


4 weeks to go and can feel the rocket up my ar*e mate.

Got todays gym session planned, meals sorted and treadmill again before bed..

Totally obsessed right now.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> I thought before bed was the best time to do it mate?
> 
> I've been seriously considering doing some but i'm concerned about the moles. I'm very moley as it is so don't know whether its worth the risk tbh.


As a rule it is mate but hitting the sun bed later and wanted to get it in before hand.

Doing a jab every 3 dayd now till the holiday.

Re the moles, you dont know till you try mate, l love having a tan, makes the hard work look even better a bit of colour.


----------



## Milky

Loveleelady said:


> poor milky


Ah it will pass, not like l wasnt expecting it.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> As a rule it is mate but hitting the sun bed later and wanted to get it in before hand.
> 
> Doing a jab every 3 dayd now till the holiday.
> 
> Re the moles, you dont know till you try mate, l love having a tan, makes the hard work look even better a bit of colour.


Ahh i see, i remember reading that a jab before a sunbed works wonders. Hopefully the feeling will subside soon.

Yeah you're right about not knowing till i try, in the worst case scenario i suppose i can just stop taking if i get new moles, with not too much harm done. Don't want that "dirty" looking tan either lol.


----------



## Milky

Just weighed in at 15 stone, so its coming off again.


----------



## Loveleelady

Sharpy76 said:


> I thought before bed was the best time to do it mate?
> 
> I've been seriously considering doing some but i'm concerned about the moles. I'm very moley as it is so don't know whether its worth the risk tbh.


oooo moley no good sharpy - theres links between melanotan and malignant melanoma so dfinitely dont be pushing it when u got the moles already why not get nice wee spray tan youd luk well fit?


----------



## Milky

Loveleelady said:


> oooo moley no good sharpy - theres links between melanotan and malignant melanoma so dfinitely dont be pushing it when u got the moles already why not get nice wee spray tan youd luk well fit?


Whilst l agree with you l look at it like this.

We put enough sh*t thro our bodies that we are told is very bad for us, why not try it once and see how you get on.

Gear, drink, smoking, drugs..... all V bad for youbut we still do it.


----------



## Sharpy76

Loveleelady said:


> oooo moley no good sharpy - theres links between melanotan and malignant melanoma so dfinitely dont be pushing it when u got the moles already why not get nice wee spray tan youd luk well fit?


Lol, spray tans on blokes look ridiculous imo. Not really my thing tbh. Think i'll stick to a sunbed or two


----------



## Loveleelady

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, spray tans on blokes look ridiculous imo. Not really my thing tbh. Think i'll stick to a sunbed or two


ahh you havent had a gud one done then or itd be sooo well done you wudnt know it not really

as for sun beds... noooo way how you gonna cover your wee moles? surely that would take ages


----------



## Loveleelady

Milky said:


> Whilst l agree with you l look at it like this.
> 
> We put enough sh*t thro our bodies that we are told is very bad for us, why not try it once and see how you get on.
> 
> Gear, drink, smoking, drugs..... all V bad for youbut we still do it.


ah milkys you rite i know what you gettin at

just in my work i seen up close the effects of sunbeds and its really not pretty

the pigmentation is disgusting and the ageing unreal

and the risks that are well documented - think i just so hard core on this cause i seen the damage on others and go to great lengths to keep my skin perfect


----------



## Milky

Loveleelady said:


> ah milkys you rite i know what you gettin at
> 
> just in my work i seen up close the effects of sunbeds and its really not pretty
> 
> the pigmentation is disgusting and the ageing unreal
> 
> and the risks that are well documented - think i just so hard core on this cause i seen the damage on others and go to great lengths to keep my skin perfect


I think its like everything, its down to abuse, not use.

You always get the ones who abuse the gear, abuse the sunbeds, abuse alchohol etc, there then the ones who stand out from the crowd instead of the millions of people who use these things without any issues at all.


----------



## Loveleelady

Milky said:


> I think its like everything, its down to abuse, not use.
> 
> You always get the ones who abuse the gear, abuse the sunbeds, abuse alchohol etc, there then the ones who stand out from the crowd instead of the millions of people who use these things without any issues at all.


apparently not - i was reading how one sunbed session under age of 30 can raise the risks of skin cancer later in life by over 75%... scary!!

but its your own choice lols enjoy that wee sunbedd session later on lol


----------



## Fatstuff

have u tried taking anti histamine with ur mt2?


----------



## Fatstuff

Loveleelady said:


> apparently not - i was reading how one sunbed session under age of 30 can raise the risks of skin cancer later in life by over 75%... scary!!
> 
> but its your own choice lols enjoy that wee sunbedd session later on lol


i tend not to listen to statistics as 85% of them are made up :rolleye:


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> have u tried taking anti histamine with ur mt2?


Yeah usually do mate but not really ar*ed about it TBH.


----------



## Milky

Gym done, cocopops done, sunbed about to be done.......


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> Gym done, cocopops done, sunbed about to be done.......


Man on a mission ....


----------



## Milky

Chicken and jacket now, bloody hungry TBH.

Going to try sweet potatoe later see if l can handle it cold.


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon m8 ...just checking the story line


----------



## Milky

had a nice chat with Heather at thee gym today, learnt a few things, picked up a few little tips, lovely young lady she is...


----------



## Dazza

Ginger Ben said:


> Try sugar free mints. Apparently mint after a meal helps stop sweet cravings.


Oh im a demon for this, asda sell three packs or wrigleys extra mints for a quid.

Also morrisons do a nice drink, they have a coke zero and a dr pop ahem.

Anyway i swear both taste just as good, if not better than the real things.

Milky i take it your running keto?

Take it easy on the cardio, otherwise it'll hit your weights session hard.

Speaking of diets, im leaning out lovely actually starting to look like a bb'er now.

Trouble is it's attracting some very odd behavior.

Oh and milky, if you're hungry now ffs don't go near ostarine it'll make it 10x worse!!!


----------



## Milky

Dazzza said:


> Oh im a demon for this, asda sell three packs or wrigleys extra mints for a quid.
> 
> Also morrisons do a nice drink, they have a coke zero and a dr pop ahem.
> 
> Anyway i swear both taste just as good, if not better than the real things.
> 
> Milky i take it your running keto?
> 
> Take it easy on the cardio, otherwise it'll hit your weights session hard.


No mate, not keto just very little carbs !


----------



## Dazza

You dieting for a comp?

Sorry just never followed like that.......


----------



## Milky

Dazzza said:


> You dieting for a comp?
> 
> Sorry just never followed like that.......


No mate for my bloody holiday would you believe !


----------



## Dazza

Milky said:


> No mate for my bloody holiday would you believe !


Lmao bloody ell mate, you must be really vain to pull that one off.

Nah id probably do the same, nothing better than looking awesome on the beach.

There was a time where id never tread on one, for fear of being harpooned.

Im slowly getting there [aren't we all]


----------



## Milky

Dazzza said:


> Lmao bloody ell mate, you must be really vain to pull that one off.
> 
> Nah id probably do the same, nothing better than looking awesome on the beach.
> 
> There was a time where id never tread on one, for fear of being harpooned.
> 
> Im slowly getting there [aren't we all]


Every yr l vow to look good on my pics and every yr l fail mate.

Asked Pscarb to mentor me and best move l could have made. Having to answer to someone has spurred me on no end, gave me discipline and a structure to follow.


----------



## Dazza

Milky said:


> Every yr l vow to look good on my pics and every yr l fail mate.
> 
> Asked Pscarb to mentor me and best move l could have made. Having to answer to someone has spurred me on no end, gave me discipline and a structure to follow.


I just do tons of reading, most are into bb'ing just for looks.

That is just one portion of it, im really into the science and diet and how things interact.

Probably kept me from going nuts on this diet 

Hopefully i'll have my first six pack in a few weeks as im leaning out lovely.

Mind flaming water weight keeps screwing with my head, one day im big lean and awesome.

The next a big saggy bag o sh1te.

Im sure it's the same with you, anyway keep at it big guy.


----------



## Milky

To tread or not to tread that is the question.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> To tread or not to tread that is the question.


'Tis better to have tried to tread, than never to have tread at all....


----------



## Fatstuff

lol am i the only backwards one whos bulking pre holiday


----------



## Milky

Well that hurt !

5 mins at 3.5 mph, 1 min at 8 mph.... did it for 25 mins till my shins / calves couldnt take anymore...

Fu*k me it raised the heart rate and sweat levels !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Well that hurt !
> 
> 5 mins at 3.5 mph, 1 min at 8 mph.... did it for 25 mins till my shins / calves couldnt take anymore...
> 
> Fu*k me it raised the heart rate and sweat levels !


And burns the fat too though


----------



## Milky

Just done another jab, realised how much the wife is suffering with all this.

Poor woman has just had to endure a microwave meal AGAIN for her tea because of my stupid regime. She loves cooking and she loves Sunday dinners and she cant have them because l cant and she cant cook for one.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Just done another jab, realised how much the wife is suffering with all this.
> 
> Poor woman has just had to endure a microwave meal AGAIN for her tea because of my stupid regime. She loves cooking and she loves Sunday dinners and she cant have them because l cant and she cant cook for one.


Can't you make Sunday dinner the cheat meal so at least you can have that one.together. Can't beat Sunday dinner!


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Just done another jab, realised how much the wife is suffering with all this.
> 
> Poor woman has just had to endure a microwave meal AGAIN for her tea because of my stupid regime. She loves cooking and she loves Sunday dinners and she cant have them because l cant and she cant cook for one.


My missus has been saying the same lately mate. She's missing our cooked dinners together. I'm having to relent a little lol and will be squeezing a few more sociable meals in I reckon.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't you make Sunday dinner the cheat meal so at least you can have that one.together. Can't beat Sunday dinner!


I should have really mate but never thought.


----------



## flinty90

i was going to say isnt sunday your refeed day ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I should have really mate but never thought.


See if you can shuffle it about a bit maybe? Mrs will thank you for it I bet


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i was going to say isnt sunday your refeed day ???


Yeah but sort of went wayward somehow mate.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah but sort of went wayward somehow mate.


wayward in what way ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> wayward in what way ???


In the way l didnt have time to sort it all out mate and TBH didnt really fancy anything so never made the effort.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> In the way l didnt have time to sort it all out mate and TBH didnt really fancy anything so never made the effort.


ah ok, just should have said you had been a selfish cnut i would have knew what you meant straight away then :whistling:


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> ah ok, just should have said you had been a selfish cnut i would have knew what you meant straight away then :whistling:


If she wanted l would take her out right now to where ever she wanted mate, l have been running her aorund all day to various shops etc and spending on her.

Just been a hectic day, next week its our fave restaurant for definate.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> If she wanted l would take her out right now to where ever she wanted mate, l have been running her aorund all day to various shops etc and spending on her.
> 
> Just been a hectic day, next week its our fave restaurant for definate.


well i know what your saying but you still had time to do your cardio like i said selfish cnut lol XX


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> In the way l didnt have time to sort it all out mate and TBH didnt really fancy anything so never made the effort.


 :nono:


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> :nono:


Sorry boss, just talking the wife into a takeaway as we speak...

Sweet and sour chicken, chips, sesame prawn toast and ribs by the look of it.

Failing that will do it tomorow if thats ok.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> I thought before bed was the best time to do it mate?
> 
> I've been seriously considering doing some but i'm concerned about the moles. I'm very moley as it is so don't know whether its worth the risk tbh.


I'm very moley as well mate but I dont think I've gained any new ones since being on MT2. The stuffs great as well. I've been the sunbeds twice in 6 weeks and look as brown as I was when I got back off hol.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Sorry boss, just talking the wife into a takeaway as we speak...
> 
> Sweet and sour chicken, chips, sesame prawn toast and ribs by the look of it.
> 
> Failing that will do it tomorow if thats ok.


 :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Sorry boss, just talking the wife into a takeaway as we speak...
> 
> Sweet and sour chicken, chips, sesame prawn toast and ribs by the look of it.
> 
> Failing that will do it tomorow if thats ok.


Fat cnut whats your missus having lol X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Fat cnut whats your missus having lol X


One of the prawn toast, you get 6 anyway...

:lol:


----------



## Milky

No treadmill this morning, hardly slept a wink, probably down to upping the clen yesterday, sweat has been pouring out of me all night.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> , sweat has been pouring out of me all night.


That'll be the prawn toast :lol:

Morning mate!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> That'll be the prawn toast :lol:
> 
> Morning mate!


mate daft as it sounds it could have been eating so much late at night that stopped him from sleeping so well !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> mate daft as it sounds it could have been eating so much late at night that stopped him from sleeping so well !!


Defo, a big greasey chinese would easily unsettle you.

That's why he was sweating lol


----------



## Milky

could be a combination of things to be honest but it is what it is, we pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off and carry on regardless.


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> No treadmill this morning, hardly slept a wink, probably down to upping the clen yesterday, sweat has been pouring out of me all night.


don't worry milky did it for you 45mins tmill... just make sure you're back on track tomorrow...


----------



## Replicator

Morning


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight so cardio all the way.

Diet been bang on.but may be a shake short.


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> I'm very moley as well mate but I dont think I've gained any new ones since being on MT2. The stuffs great as well. I've been the sunbeds twice in 6 weeks and look as brown as I was when I got back off hol.


Why did you have to go and say that for, now i've changed my mind again!



Milky said:


> could be a combination of things to be honest but it is what it is, we pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off and carry on regardless.


Thats the attitude Milky, onwards and upwards fella


----------



## Leigh

Rykard said:


> don't worry milky did it for you 45mins tmill... just make sure you're back on track tomorrow...


Can you do mine for me too, Rich? I'm feeling too lazy (tired ... no sleep:sad


----------



## dipdabs

I wish you'd make your mind up sharpy you are stressing me out lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Kaywoodham said:


> I wish you'd make your mind up sharpy *you are stressing me out *lol


Fvck me, you sound just like the missus. I must have that effect on people lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck me, you sound just like the missus. I must have that effect on people lol.


When someone is more indecisive than me they must have a massive problem lol


----------



## Milky

Right 45 mins done on mill.

Going to bed now if only to stop the feeling of hunger.


----------



## Glassback

Milky you are a legend mate - love your journal, I might not post much but I read it plenty, even for selfish reasons of inspiring myself. Awesome mate.


----------



## Rykard

Leigh L said:


> Can you do mine for me too, Rich? I'm feeling too lazy (tired ... no sleep:sad


if only i'd seen this earlier... :whistling:


----------



## Milky

And were off.

Funny how you go to bed craving food but wake up fine.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> And were off.
> 
> Funny how you go to bed craving food but wake up fine.


New day, new start! Have a good one milky.


----------



## Milky

Ginger [URL=Ben:3342164]Ben:3342164[/URL] said:


> New day, new start! Have a good one milky.


And you mate.

45 mins done, the sweat is dripping from me.

Shake now, another one around half 8 then my first carbs of the day around 11 ish and fu*k me do l need them by then !

Getting punishing now but keep asking myself how bad do l want this.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> And you mate.
> 
> 45 mins done, the sweat is dripping from me.
> 
> Shake now, another one around half 8 then my first carbs of the day around 11 ish and fu*k me do l need them by then !
> 
> Getting punishing now but keep asking myself how bad do l want this.


Sounds tough but the rewards must be motivating you! Keep it up as will all be worth it soon.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> And you mate.
> 
> 45 mins done, the sweat is dripping from me.
> 
> Shake now, another one around half 8 then my first carbs of the day around 11 ish and fu*k me do l need them by then !
> 
> Getting punishing now but keep asking myself how bad do l want this.


HOW BAD DO YOU WANT IT ???


----------



## Tommy10

Go milky !! I'm in the gym , been up since 4am ... Smashing it !!


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> And you mate.
> 
> 45 mins done, the sweat is dripping from me.
> 
> Shake now, another one around half 8 then my first carbs of the day around 11 ish and fu*k me do l need them by then !
> 
> Getting punishing now but keep asking myself how bad do l want this.


I'm no expert but i'm familiar with very low carb diet's and they defo get easier mate, if it's any consolation. You're doing great fella, your dedication is admirable


----------



## Milky

Bastard security at the airport found all my grub etc and confiscated it.

Fu*k knows what l will eat now.


----------



## Rykard

damn, can you get it back on the way out? how long are you at the airport? how come they confiscated it?


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Bastard security at the airport found all my grub etc and confiscated it.
> 
> Fu*k knows what l will eat now.


Are you not able to eat you're own food at the airport?


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3343189 said:


> Are you not able to eat you're own food at the airport?


No mate its like going away no drinks or fu*k all.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> No mate its like going away no drinks or fu*k all.


So what you supposed to eat?


----------



## Sharpy76

That takes the fvcking pi$$ mate, bunch of cvnts. It's only a bit of food ffs, you're not taking it abroad or anything, [email protected]:cursing:


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3343199 said:


> So what you supposed to eat?


You have to buy from there vending machines mate.


----------



## Milky

Rykard:3343127 said:


> damn, can you get it back on the way out? how long are you at the airport? how come they confiscated it?


Yeah can get it on way out about 7 pm mate.


----------



## Milky

This is my current view and would you believe l am being told its to busy to move on to the next phase...!!!


----------



## Guest

Heh good day mucka? We had a fairly easy one for a change. Sort the hole out at the airport, on to preston to bitumen the edges up and sort those 2 patches out. Just got in now, off to the gym.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky training is looking good, keep at it buddy.


----------



## Milky

Just got in, necked a shake driving round the M60 and now heading for the gym.

No IDEA where l am.up too with my food now tho so bit narked at that.


----------



## Guest

They are cnuts m8, they took mikes drinks last time we was there.

Nothing you can do mow m8, just get a couple of shakes in you before bed.


----------



## Replicator

evening


----------



## Milky

Training cut short slightly for 2 reasons, one being l hate eating too late and two not spent any time with the wife this evening and that doesnt make for a happy life.

Was still a decent workout but could have done with a bit longer but settling down for food at 9 is late enough for me TBH.

Suitably pumped, suitably fed and alarm set for 4.45 am.


----------



## George-Bean

I am surprised you dont have a treadmill in your grub bag ;-D


----------



## Milky

Its stupid o clock again.


----------



## Milky

Cardio done, bath and work now.


----------



## gummyp

Do you just have shakes for breakfast, milky?


----------



## Milky

gummyp:3345273 said:


> Do you just have shakes for breakfast, milky?


Yeah when l have done my cardio mate neck a shake with peanut butter within maybe ten mins.


----------



## gummyp

Fair play getting up early for the treadmill. I don't mind getting up early for the gym but I hate cardio on machines


----------



## Milky

gummyp:3345283 said:


> Fair play getting up early for the treadmill. I don't mind getting up early for the gym but I hate cardio on machines


Avoided it for ten yrs mate but love itvnow.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Avoided it for ten yrs mate *but love itvnow*.


Bet you'd never thought you say that!!

Now you might understand how i used to do up to 2 hours everyday, once you get the bug, there's no stopping!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3345343 said:


> Bet you'd never thought you say that!!
> 
> Now you might understand how i used to do up to 2 hours everyday, once you get the bug, there's no stopping!


No mate your spot on l didnt.

Shoulders and traps are looking more defined and rounded, looking forward to the challenge of the final 3 weeks.


----------



## gummyp

How many weeks till holiday?


----------



## Milky

gummyp:3345612 said:


> How many weeks till holiday?


3 on Monday mate.


----------



## Kennyken

had your bf checked mate? any improvement.

Thinking of buying an exercise bike and going on that every morning fasted as i think a treamill will be too loud living in a flat


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> had your bf checked mate? any improvement.
> 
> Thinking of buying an exercise bike and going on that every morning fasted as i think a treamill will be too loud living in a flat


Get a cross trainer instead, loads better than abundant imo. A LOT bigger though


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Get a cross trainer instead, loads better than abundant imo. A LOT bigger though


i need to put it in the hall way outside the door in the communial area....as i dont want to wake my flat mate up.

il have to measure up!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> i need to put it in the hall way outside the door in the communial area....as i dont want to wake my flat mate up.
> 
> il have to measure up!


Pmsl, get a normal bike then might be a bit more practical. Or go speed walking/jogging, its free!


----------



## Kennyken

something like this??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-XT520-Elliptical-CROSS-TRAINER-Top-Spec-50-OFF-/170421386127?pt=UK_SportsLeisure_ExerciseFitness_CrossTrainersEllipticals_JN&hash=item27ade7fb8f#ht_5360wt_932


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> something like this??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-XT520-Elliptical-CROSS-TRAINER-Top-Spec-50-OFF-/170421386127?pt=UK_SportsLeisure_ExerciseFitness_CrossTrainersEllipticals_JN&hash=item27ade7fb8f#ht_5360wt_932


Yeah


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> 3 on Monday mate.


You think you'll hit your goal or has doing all this made you want more and more e.g. I wish I had another week to be a pound or two lighter


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> You think you'll hit your goal or has doing all this made you want more and more e.g. I wish I had another week to be a pound or two lighter


i will be as happy as l can be mate but as we all know your never ever happy with how you look.

I am now looking at getting BF down to sub 10 % then adding lean muscle to the level of about 15.5 to 16 stone whilst keeping low BF.

Last measure l was 19 % so IMO a long way to go.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> i will be as happy as l can be mate but as we all know your never ever happy with how you look.
> 
> I am now looking at getting BF down to sub 10 % then adding lean muscle to the level of about 15.5 to 16 stone whilst keeping low BF.
> 
> Last measure l was 19 % so IMO a long way to go.


What you weighing in at now though mate? I'm on a similar plan right now. Sub 12% then add muscle and recomp the last 2-3% fat out.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> What you weighing in at now though mate? I'm on a similar plan right now. Sub 12% then add muscle and recomp the last 2-3% fat out.


15 stone dead mate.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> 15 stone dead mate.


Nice weight - heading into monster territory


----------



## Milky

Decided not to train tonight, shattered for some reason, going to have my last meal and turn in around 9 ish.

Thinking the low carbs are kicking in now.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> 15 stone dead mate.


That's great milky, I've got half a stone on you but you look a hell of a lot bigger and better. Really doing bloody well.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> That's great milky, I've got half a stone on you but you look a hell of a lot bigger and better. Really doing bloody well.


Ironically feel pretty small right now.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Ironically feel pretty small right now.


You're feeling small to how you used to be milky,but not small compared to your avi and the average person.Will you seek Paul's advice for the lean bulk ie diet and gear?


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> You're feeling small to how you used to be milky,but not small compared to your avi and the average person.Will you seek Paul's advice for the lean bulk ie diet and gear?


Yeah hoping too mate if he has the time etc......

Been really happy with where this has taken me and TBH its not been as hard as l imagined, really thought it would be torture. Mind you l am not getting comp ready which l would imagine is a different ball game all together.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Ironically feel pretty small right now.


I have had a shoulder niggle, so not really trained full bore until last week for about 6 weeks. But spent the time running DNP on a reduced cal diet with plenty of cardio. Am now running under 85Kg (13st 7lb), so trust me I feel tiny! BF is lower than ever, I have the beginnings of ab lines where my gut used to be, not all of them yet, but getting there. I reckon I may actually end up close to 13st 2 or 3 when I hit 10% - 3-4 weeks will do it I think. But then the slow build out to 14- 14.5 stone I reckon will do me.

Have upped the game a little this week, nothing silly - still same overall weekly dose, however this time instead of 800mg TT400 and 200mg Tren E E5D, I am running 800mg T400, 200mg Tren E and 200mg Nand Dec EW. Still about 1.2g for the week, but added the Nand for a little mass lift with the Tren keeping the fat reducing - which it does very well for me. 10 week blast, then down to TT400 @ 400mg per week for 3-4 months I reckon, just to keep me ticking over. Re-assess and take it from there.

Am very happy though mate, things finally seem to be going my way, not counting chickens just yet, but future looking very bright. :wink:


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> i will be as happy as l can be mate but as we all know your never ever happy with how you look.
> 
> I am now looking at getting BF down to sub 10 % then adding lean muscle to the level of about 15.5 to 16 stone whilst keeping low BF.
> 
> Last measure l was 19 % so IMO a long way to go.


I pretty much have the same long term goal as you mate, i'd love to be 16 stone with sub 10% bf. Easier said than done but you've got to have that goal to aim for otherwise whats the point?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> I pretty much have the same long term goal as you mate, i'd love to be 16 stone with sub 10% bf. Easier said than done but you've got to have that goal to aim for otherwise whats the point?


Exactly, other wise your just ambling along with no end goal in sight.

A goal gives you direction and motivation IMO as this little journey has taught me well.


----------



## George-Bean

No goals = no direction is 100% right. I find with no goal I dont work hard enough at fat loss or lifting, such a simple concept too.


----------



## Milky

Treadmill done. 40 mins and the sweat is pouring from me, love it.

It may be placebo from the diet but l genuinely feel l can see a difference from last week.


----------



## flinty90

Good work man GOOOOOD WORK !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

nice to see all is still going well for you m8, you deserve it and your putting in the effort to make sure you achieve your goals.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Treadmill done. 40 mins and the sweat is pouring from me, love it.
> 
> It may be placebo from the diet but l genuinely feel l can see a difference from last week.


Nice!


----------



## Milky

Just got in, dropped 50 grammes oats and a shake, give it half an hour then off too gym.

Grafted today :whistling: but seem to have caught my second wind...


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Just got in, dropped 50 grammes oats and a shake, give it half an hour then off too gym.
> 
> *Grafted today* :whistling: but seem to have caught my second wind...


makes a change then. :lol:


----------



## Milky

just trained, weak as a kitten now...

Think the carb / calorie deficit is kicking in now.

Also noticed l sweated a lot more this morning doing my treadmill, dont know if this is relevant or not.


----------



## Guest

You woke up any yet m8. Felt for you today pal, you looked shattered!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> You woke up any yet m8. Felt for you today pal, you looked shattered!


Just about, l was dreaming away when l heard you both at it...

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Hahaha your head was nodding m8


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Yeah hoping too mate if he has the time etc......
> 
> Been really happy with where this has taken me and TBH its not been as hard as l imagined, really thought it would be torture. Mind you l am not getting comp ready which l would imagine is a different ball game all together.


i can imagine comp prepping would be a little slice of hell!


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> i can imagine comp prepping would be a little slice of hell!


I bet nate yeah.


----------



## Replicator

just nosing and alls well I see


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> i can imagine comp prepping would be a little slice of hell!


Gotta be experienced one time or another!

You thinking of competing in the future milky?

I'm thinking of having a go next may!


----------



## Milky

C.Hill said:


> Gotta be experienced one time or another!
> 
> You thinking of competing in the future milky?
> 
> I'm thinking of having a go next may!


I really dont think l could mate.

Not making excuses here but as some may know l have an under active thyroid and fu*k me it makes it hard to lose weight.


----------



## George-Bean

Milky said:


> I really dont think l could mate.
> 
> Not making excuses here but as some may know l have an under active thyroid and fu*k me it makes it hard to lose weight.


You can do it Milky! I have faith in you.


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> I really dont think l could mate.
> 
> Not making excuses here but as some may know l have an under active thyroid and fu*k me it makes it hard to lose weight.


I don't think I could handle just walking out in front of loads of people in a pair of pants lmao and posing on your own lol seems very daunting.

Do you supplement t3/t4 at all? Don't know too much about all that tbh, and I know you don't like dnp, the dieting would be the hardest part I think, worse than walking out on stage cos then at least you'll look the bóllocks lol it's a brutal game.


----------



## Milky

C.Hill said:


> I don't think I could handle just walking out in front of loads of people in a pair of pants lmao and posing on your own lol seems very daunting.
> 
> Do you supplement t3/t4 at all? Don't know too much about all that tbh, and I know you don't like dnp, the dieting would be the hardest part I think, worse than walking out on stage cos then at least you'll look the bóllocks lol it's a brutal game.


I am prescribed 125 mcg's a day mate.

Like l say not making excuses but it does make it hard to diet etc and also no, dont think l could step on stage in front of all those people.


----------



## Milky

No cardio this morning.

Hardly slept last nite and made the most of the extra hour in bed.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I am prescribed 125 mcg's a day mate.
> 
> Like l say not making excuses but it does make it hard to diet etc and also no, dont think l could step on stage in front of all those people.


Not really any harder than anyone else Milky ...Im on 150mcg a day an that means both our sytems are working in a normal fashion with taking these meds. What it does mean though is anthing you take like t3 must be taken over and above your 125mcg prescribed ones.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> No cardio this morning.
> 
> Hardly slept last nite and made the most of the extra hour in bed.


How do you feel through the day with so much sleep loss mate?


----------



## Milky

Jay.32:3351614 said:


> How do you feel through the day with so much sleep loss mate?


Feeling totally drained at the minute mate. Tired when l start work.

Only to be ecpected tho.


----------



## Milky

Sweating like a pig and totally sapped of energy.

Loving it.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Sweating like a pig and totally sapped of energy.
> 
> Loving it.


 :lol:

You sick barsteward!

Eyes are firmly on the prize fella, keep it up


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Feeling totally drained at the minute mate. Tired when l start work.
> 
> Only to be ecpected tho.


That will be the low cals mate, the last few weeks of my cut and i was so tired and felt like i had no energy apart from the hour i spent in the gym. Refeed in 2 days will help though pal


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3352855 said:


> :lol:
> 
> You sick barsteward!
> 
> Eyes are firmly on the prize fella, keep it up


I always wondered how bad it got for people prepping for shows mate. Its nice to get even a fraction of experience of what they go thro.

Getting grumpy as well, Dave may confirm this.


----------



## Guest

You werent looking as tired today. ****ing myself laughing when you snapped at bob tho haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> You werent looking as tired today. ****ing myself laughing when you snapped at bob tho haha


Gobby sh*t, probably a good thing we were in the passport office or it may have been followed thro :lol:

Bobby Fincher !!


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Not really any harder than anyone else Milky ...Im on 150mcg a day an that means both our sytems are working in a normal fashion with taking these meds. What it does mean though is anthing you take like t3 must be taken over and above your 125mcg prescribed ones.


I bow to your knowledge mate, just always felt my body wasnt quite ticking over properly if that makes sense.


----------



## Dazza

You get used to cutting calories, trust me i've had months of this as you know.

Though having my cortisol supps has saved me ripping out what hair i have left

Phoshatydil serine, well worth a look if you need to chill out on occasions.

I took a dose at work the other day, boss was ripping his hair out, and i was stood next to him chilled as anything


----------



## Milky

T-mill is calling, no gym but got too get some cardio in at least.

Just had a shake and PB will give it half an hour too settle.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky, is it best to have shake after or before I always get told different things mate?


----------



## Milky

strongmanmatt said:


> Milky, is it best to have shake after or before I always get told different things mate?


Depends mate, if your up too parr with your food then after, if not then 40 mins before.

I actually have one after regardless along with my cocopops.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Depends mate, if your up too parr with your food then after, if not then 40 mins before.
> 
> I actually have one after regardless along with my cocopops.


bit of a serial killer then milky !!!!!


----------



## Milky

Half hour done and bed time now.


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> Depends mate, if your up too parr with your food then after, if not then 40 mins before.
> 
> I actually have one after regardless along with my cocopops.


I've seen this on yours and Paul's journal, what's the secret with the coco pops?


----------



## Milky

mikemull said:


> I've seen this on yours and Paul's journal, what's the secret with the coco pops?


From what l can gather fast acting high GI carbs mate.

I only have 50 grammes, nothing spectacular, they are welcome tho trust me !


----------



## George-Bean

Any cocopops or specific brand?


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Any cocopops or specific brand?


The cocopop rocks Paul said and l just stuck to them mate.


----------



## Milky

I am awake, l am starving, there ois nothing l can really eat except carbs and l really dont want to eat them and the wife wants to kill me for farting in bed, gonna be a long night.


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> From what l can gather fast acting high GI carbs mate.
> 
> I only have 50 grammes, nothing spectacular, they are welcome tho trust me !


I see the theory, fast carbs plus a fast protein like isolate. When's your next proper meal?

What you done with your first treadmill? Was it no good or just felt like upgrading? Are you running now or still fast walking? Sorry for million questions I've had a wine and a crazy day!!


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> the wife wants to kill me for farting in bed, gonna be a long night.


Just a normal night for me bro!


----------



## Milky

mikemull said:


> I see the theory, fast carbs plus a fast protein like isolate. When's your next proper meal?
> 
> What you done with your first treadmill? Was it no good or just felt like upgrading? Are you running now or still fast walking? Sorry for million questions I've had a wine and a crazy day!!


Next proper meal is 2 whole eggs, 6 whites, mushrooms and veg.

First treadmill was fine mate, jut sold it for a better one and l am actually doing a bit of both, 5 mins walk, 1 min sprint, 5 mins walk, 1 min sprint and continue...


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> Next proper meal is 2 whole eggs, 6 whites, mushrooms and veg.
> 
> First treadmill was fine mate, jut sold it for a better one and l am actually doing a bit of both, 5 mins walk, 1 min sprint, 5 mins walk, 1 min sprint and continue...


Thanks mate, your a great source of no nonsense no ego knowledge! I would have made you an offer on the mill if you still had it!


----------



## Milky

mikemull said:


> Thanks mate, your a great source of no nonsense no ego knowledge! I would have made you an offer on the mill if you still had it!


Sold it for a ton mate and TBH it was a bargain, why spend more than you need when you may not even take to using it.


----------



## George-Bean

one boiled egg, 78 calories, not a bad belly filler.


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> Sold it for a ton mate and TBH it was a bargain, why spend more than you need when you may not even take to using it.


Got a cross trainer in garage I need to pull my finger out! Just use 'bulking' as an excuse!


----------



## Milky

Taken 4 Nytol. You would imagine how tempted l have been to drive to Asda and clear there shelves of chocolate !!


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Taken 4 Nytol. You would imagine how tempted l have been to drive to Asda and clear there shelves of chocolate !!


 :lol:


----------



## Milky

The Nytol did fu*k all as you can see.


----------



## Loveleelady

ooo milky how comes you not sleeping?


----------



## Milky

Cant do tread mill this morning because my calves are tight as hell.

This could be down too the clen and being slightly dehydrated yesterday because we couldnt take drinks on the airport again.


----------



## Milky

Loveleelady:3354589 said:


> ooo milky how comes you not sleeping?


Hardly ever do sweet, just one of those things.


----------



## Guest

The thought of going on a treadmill sends shivers down my spine atm m8 haha


----------



## Milky

Dave:3354635 said:


> The thought of going on a treadmill sends shivers down my spine atm m8 haha


Be thankfull you dont have to contend with those 2 dickheads today as well mate !


----------



## Loveleelady

Milky said:


> Hardly ever do sweet, just one of those things.


o milky thats not good - sleep is a key factor in achieving your body goals

why not try a few alternative things?

you have nothing too lose


----------



## Guest

Have to get yourself a bobcat for the bedroom m8, you nod off in that no worries hahaha


----------



## liam0810

Have you been docs about your sleep yet mate? Also try and not do cardio close to bed time as this won't help sleep either. Get taurine for the cramps from the clen


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3354693 said:


> Have you been docs about your sleep yet mate? Also try and not do cardio close to bed time as this won't help sleep either. Get taurine for the cramps from the clen


Just got some from B powders mate.


----------



## Milky

Loveleelady:3354646 said:


> o milky thats not good - sleep is a key factor in achieving your body goals
> 
> why not try a few alternative things?
> 
> you have nothing too lose


Tried all sorts.

I nod off great but wake up after about 3 hours.


----------



## Milky

Dave:3354654 said:


> Have to get yourself a bobcat for the bedroom m8, you nod off in that no worries hahaha


Git....


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Git....


 :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Tried all sorts.
> 
> I nod off great but wake up after about 3 hours.


Have you tried GABA? Not sure if you can still get it though


----------



## Replicator

Biovia sell it if your interested

http://biovea.co.uk/results.aspx?KW=Gaba&TI=G-Gaba&gclid=CK_Ry9_SzbECFctjfAod1XUAXA


----------



## George-Bean

I got five hours last night, pretty darned good for me. Sleep is a major issue.


----------



## Milky

Been moving house for my bloody daughter all morning.

Just sat down to 50 gr oats and a shake, will give it 40 mins or so then hit the gym

Steak for tea with green beans, cant bloody wait.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Sounds like me abit. I am getting so ****ing tired myself, sleep is a massive issue, I don't know if it's because the hours I am working or the diet what do you find?


----------



## Milky

strongmanmatt said:


> Sounds like me abit. I am getting so ****ing tired myself, sleep is a massive issue, I don't know if it's because the hours I am working or the diet what do you find?


I think a lot of it is the " medication " l am taking.

I didnt train for reasons beyond my control, all l will say is Sudacrem is made by angels.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I think a lot of it is the " medication " l am taking.
> 
> I didnt train for reasons beyond my control, all l will say is Sudacrem is made by angels.


seems your doing more treadmill work than training skinny X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> seems your doing more treadmill work than training skinny X


Nah mate, still got tomorow morning to blitz it.

Think the treadmill is contributing to the " issue " TBH.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Nah mate, still got tomorow morning to blitz it.
> 
> Think the treadmill is contributing to the " issue " TBH.


just say the word mate i will send you some 5kg DB's to do your training at home :whistling:


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> just say the word mate i will send you some 5kg DB's to do your training at home :whistling:


OH REALLY....

Well all l will say is bring it on !

Anytime you want embarrassing let me know and l will whoop you on every lift you bring !

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> OH REALLY....
> 
> Well all l will say is bring it on !
> 
> Anytime you want embarrassing let me know and l will whoop you on every lift you bring !
> 
> :lol:


ok bro no probs

Squats then shall we begin ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> ok bro no probs
> 
> Squats then shall we begin ??


I will wvwn go with squats yes...

tw*t


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> OH REALLY....
> 
> Well all l will say is bring it on !
> 
> Anytime you want embarrassing let me know and l will whoop you on every lift you bring !
> 
> :lol:





flinty90 said:


> ok bro no probs
> 
> Squats then shall we begin ??





Milky said:


> I will wvwn go with squats yes...
> 
> tw*t


Can we get this on video??? Dave!!! Dave!!! Crank out the cam ....


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> Can we get this on video??? Dave!!! Dave!!! Crank out the cam ....


He can sod off !

I sort of nodded off the other day and the git tried to take my pic to catch me out !

:lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

Milky said:


> Tried all sorts.
> 
> I nod off great but wake up after about 3 hours.


yeh well there are ways to solve that you just gotta reprogram your brain it has learned that behaviour

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&pq=paul+mckenna&cp=15&gs_id=1l&xhr=t&q=paul+mckenna+sleep&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&biw=1366&bih=624&wrapid=tljp1344104678039022&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=2409447130821804626&sa=X&ei=82gdUOmYCcbN0QXZr4HICA&sqi=2&ved=0CGIQ8wIwAw

try that milky boo - dont say im not good to you! lol


----------



## Leigh

liam0810 said:


> Have you tried GABA? Not sure if you can still get it though





Replicator said:


> Biovia sell it if your interested
> 
> http://biovea.co.uk/results.aspx?KW=Gaba&TI=G-Gaba&gclid=CK_Ry9_SzbECFctjfAod1XUAXA


Does GABA work? At this point, I'll try anything. That said, I've just had 48hours of napping courtesy of a General Anaesthetic and the NHS. Tonight will be an issue though ....


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> Does GABA work? At this point, I'll try anything. That said, I've just had 48hours of napping courtesy of a General Anaesthetic and the NHS. Tonight will be an issue though ....


Pretty sure GABA is very illegal now, l mean almost heroin like illegal.


----------



## Guest

Leigh L said:


> Can we get this on video??? Dave!!! Dave!!! Crank out the cam ....


 :thumb:



Milky said:


> He can sod off !
> 
> I sort of nodded off the other day and the git tried to take my pic to catch me out !
> 
> :lol:


Ill get it m8, just biding my time haha


----------



## Loveleelady

Leigh L said:


> Does GABA work? At this point, I'll try anything. That said, I've just had 48hours of napping courtesy of a General Anaesthetic and the NHS. Tonight will be an issue though ....


what ya get done chick?


----------



## Milky

Loveleelady said:


> what ya get done chick?


She had 3 wisdom teeth put in.

:lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

Milky said:


> She had 3 wisdom teeth put in.
> 
> :lol:


ooo that was good of you to give yours


----------



## Milky

Loveleelady said:


> ooo that was good of you to give yours


I can spare them, l am too wise ...


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Pretty sure GABA is very illegal now, l mean almost heroin like illegal.


cant be that ilegal if biovea sell it m8


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> cant be that ilegal if biovea sell it m8


It may be a snide version, is GABA not the date rape drug ?


----------



## Replicator

Leigh L said:


> Does GABA work? At this point, I'll try anything. That said, I've just had 48hours of napping courtesy of a General Anaesthetic and the NHS. Tonight will be an issue though ....


its okay but it takes your breath away if you take too much ..then there 's teh tingling , ihated that bit ............no good for me .,,left me in a right panic sometimes LOL


----------



## Loveleelady

Milky said:


> I can spare them, l am too wise ...


okkkk gummy lol


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> It may be a snide version, is GABA not the date rape drug ?


Noooooooooooo LOL

taht rhyphenol or however you say it


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> It may be a snide version, is GABA not the date rape drug ?


Isn't that Rohypnol?

Mind you, i don't know what GABA is lol


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Isn't that Rohypnol?
> 
> Mind you, i don't know what GABA is lol


I shall google it.


----------



## Milky

Sorry chaps, my mistake, l was thinking about GHB.

While were on, how do l dose my taurine ?


----------



## Replicator

Sharpy76 said:


> Isn't that Rohypnol?
> 
> Mind you, i don't know what GABA is lol


Thats what i was trying to say in the post before ye Sharpy :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Sorry chaps, my mistake, l was thinking about GHB.
> 
> While were on, how do l dose my taurine ?


Thats the other one :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Sorry chaps, my mistake, l was thinking about GHB.
> 
> While were on, how do l dose my taurine ?


From what i've read on here, between 5g - 10g ED.

Think i might get some myself actually.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> From what i've read on here, between 5g - 10g ED.
> 
> Think i might get some myself actually.


Just got it from Bulkpowders mate with my peanut butter.

I need one of those measuring spoons then now.


----------



## Milky

I have the feeling l will be getting no " areobics " tonight due to flactulance issues, wife wants to throw the rug out where l sit and TBF she has a point, l am rotten.


----------



## liam0810

GHB would work a treat mate! I'm sure I read somewhere about it being quite popular at one point with body builders


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> GHB would work a treat mate! I'm sure I read somewhere about it being quite popular at one point with body builders


VERY mate yeah but they made it Class A.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I have the feeling l will be getting no " areobics " tonight due to flactulance issues, wife wants to throw the rug out where l sit and TBF she has a point, l am rotten.


why do you sit on the floor ..........seats not comfy .......... :confused1:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> why do you sit on the floor ..........seats not comfy .......... :confused1:


I sit on the floor, laptop on coffee table and lean against the couch mate.

Back kills me leaning over.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I have the feeling l will be getting no " areobics " tonight due to flactulance issues, wife wants to throw the rug out where l sit and TBF she has a point, l am rotten.


 :lol:

Bit windy eh? :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> VERY mate yeah but they made it Class A.


And?? You could use it not only to help you sleep but also get nookie! Ha ha


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> And?? You could use it not only to help you sleep but also get nookie! Ha ha


People stopped stocking it, pretty sure its inatant bird if your caught in posession now.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Bit windy eh? :lol:


No mate, not a bit, fu8king horrific !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I sit on the floor, laptop on coffee table and lean against the couch mate.
> 
> Back kills me leaning over.


LOL.. sound comfy tho


----------



## Milky

Calves are killing me again, god knows whats going on there.

Weigh in today, not expectimg massive losses TBH, for some reason l feel this week hasnt been as productive, regardless of effort on my part.


----------



## Sharpy76

Don't focus too much on the weight loss mate. We all know that's it's all about what the mirror says


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3357751 said:


> Don't focus too much on the weight loss mate. We all know that's it's all about what the mirror says


Yeah your bang on mate.


----------



## flinty90

yeah skinny your mirror will be saying feed me lol....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Thing is, my mirror lies to me depending on my mood. Sometimes it tells me I look ok. Sometimes it tells me I'm a skinny cnut. Sometimes it tells me I'm a fat cnut. It may be more useful to use the old bf calipers and scales. Either always use them at exactly the same time, or use them every day and work out the average.


----------



## Milky

Weight up 3 lbs, still looking like l am cutting up tho so not too bad.

Dont feel as much as a fat tw*t as l did, actually feel like when l take my top off l look like l train so its going the right way.

Going to train when gym opens at 10 then take wife out for dinner etc... she is getting sick of it now, the cooking, the dieting, the overall sh8te and deprivation of it all, plus my fuse is a bit shorter than normal.


----------



## Milky

Just trained, strength really low ATM, easily fatigued as well, but all part of the experience.

Had my BCAA's and my cocopops and gonna take the wife out for Sunday dinner in amongst all the shopping.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Calves are killing me again, god knows whats going on there.
> 
> Weigh in today, not expectimg massive losses TBH, for some reason l feel this week hasnt been as productive, regardless of effort on my part.


your doing alot of treadmill milky .......give them a massage for five minutes after finishing every time ...that shoudl help a bit


----------



## Replicator

chilli said:


> Thing is, my mirror lies to me depending on my mood. Sometimes it tells me I look ok. Sometimes it tells me I'm a skinny cnut. Sometimes it tells me I'm a fat cnut. It may be more useful to use the old bf calipers and scales. Either always use them at exactly the same time, or use them every day and work out the average.


Couldnt agree more whith this .........our head play games with us I think ...........I was just saying in another thread a couple of weeks back how you (I) can look in teh mirror one day and thing you fat cnut and then look again teh very next day and think wow your looking good today m8 .....I mean , WTF is that all about LOL


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just trained, strength really low ATM, easily fatigued as well, but all part of the experience.
> 
> Had my BCAA's and my cocopops and gonna take the wife out for Sunday dinner in amongst all the shopping.


Sounds good m8 ...enjoy ............................and dont be overdoing it on the cocopops LOL ...pound to a penny I bet they are for the chocolate hit !!


----------



## Milky

Just about to treat my beautiful wife to a lovely lunch in a lovely restaurant.

Prawn cocktail starter, massive lamb henry to follow.


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3358373 said:


> Sounds good m8 ...enjoy ............................and dont be overdoing it on the cocopops LOL ...pound to a penny I bet they are for the chocolate hit !!


Its actually for the high GI carbs mate, only have 50 grammes.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Its actually for the high GI carbs mate, only have 50 grammes.


got ye


----------



## Milky

Well had prawn cocktail, MASSIVE lamb Henry, and l mean it would have fed 3 the amount of meat on it, chips, carrots and cabbage followed by an orange and chocolate sponge with ice cream.

chritst l am stuffed !


----------



## Milky

Oh and on the off chance your reading this Johnny..

I train at Bodymatters gym, Bamford rd, heywood.

I am in there most nights and should l not be get one of the lads to call me and l will come down, BUT trust me on this l will hospitalise you properly, not like your inbred cousin, you thieving dyslexic pikey peice of sh*t.

As you were people.


----------



## Milky

3 x jammie wagon wheels and 100 grammes PB later....


----------



## Milky

Just ordered 4 kgs protein from Pro10, strawberry flavoured so will see what wheyman comes up with.

Not a bad price TBH, the same as l usually pay for 2.2 kgs.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Oh and on the off chance your reading this Johnny..
> 
> I train at Bodymatters gym, Bamford rd, heywood.
> 
> I am in there most nights and should l not be get one of the lads to call me and l will come down, BUT trust me on this l will hospitalise you properly, not like your inbred cousin, you thieving dyslexic pikey peice of sh*t.
> 
> As you were people.


im gonna get some grapes in for johnny ...............for the visit ... :lol:


----------



## Milky

I have been advised to add some salt to my diet as l currently take litterally none in my daily food intake.

It could be an explanation to the cramps l am suffering.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I have been advised to add some salt to my diet as l currently take litterally none in my daily food intake.
> 
> It could be an explanation to the cramps l am suffering.


absolutely


----------



## Milky

Starter


----------



## Milky

Dinner


----------



## George-Bean

I just know your going to be on the treadmill for about ten hours tonight milky lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Just ordered 4 kgs protein from Pro10, strawberry flavoured so will see what wheyman comes up with.
> 
> Not a bad price TBH, the same as l usually pay for 2.2 kgs.


Let us know how you get on with that mate, i'm always on the look out for a decent protein supplement.

Think i've been spoilt with that Dymatize ISO-100 though, it's by far the best whey protein i've had, gorgeous.

Is that an isolate you've ordered fella?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Let us know how you get with that mate, i'm always on the look out for a decent protein supplement.
> 
> Think i've been spoilt with that Dymatize ISO-100 though, it's by far the best whey protein i've had, gorgeous.
> 
> Is that an isolate you've ordered fella?


Yeah it is mate.

Usually use USN stuff but thought l would give Wheyman a chance.

Just done another pin, stung a bit but blaiming the wife for wrong location.


----------



## George-Bean

Sharpy I got some dymatize but I reckon pharma tastes much better and thicker. I mix with water and sometimes an egg.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Yeah it is mate.
> 
> Usually use USN stuff but thought l would give Wheyman a chance.
> 
> Just done another pin, stung a bit but blaiming the wife for wrong location.


Nice one.

Personally, i always prefer isolate. I know some people say it's a waste of money but i prefer the lower fat/carbs/calories tbh.


----------



## Sharpy76

George-Bean said:


> Sharpy I got some dymatize but I reckon pharma tastes much better and thicker. I mix with water and sometimes an egg.


Pharma?? Never heard of that mate?

I know what you mean about the Dymatize, but i've been mixing it with less and less water to get it thicker and it tastes lovely with about 300ml!


----------



## George-Bean

I'm lucky enough to have a few tubs of various stuff in at the moment, few are almost empty, it makes for an interesting taste test. If I use dymatize I definitely plop a raw egg in it to make it smooth, I found if I use too little water it leaves me thirsty for ages.


----------



## Milky

Refeed over, thank god.


----------



## George-Bean

meh, bet you loved it lol.

I'm gonna try really hard to sleep well this week!


----------



## Milky

Wife is reading 50 shades bollox in.bed, my ar*e put paid to any ideas of nastiness.

Man l am honkin.....l am making myself ill !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Wife is reading 50 shades bollox in.bed, my ar*e put paid to any ideas of nastiness.
> 
> Man l am honkin.....l am making myself ill !!


sexy cnut how could she resist


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> Oh and on the off chance your reading this Johnny..
> 
> I train at Bodymatters gym, Bamford rd, heywood.
> 
> I am in there most nights and should l not be get one of the lads to call me and l will come down, BUT trust me on this l will hospitalise you properly, not like your inbred cousin, you thieving dyslexic pikey peice of sh*t.
> 
> As you were people.


You ban Johnny or something?

Pro-10 kilo I got before was nice.


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> You ban Johnny or something?
> 
> Pro-10 kilo I got before was nice.


Yes mate and not before time but the little gobsh*te must fancy another beating spouting his mouth off.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yes mate and not before time but the little gobsh*te must fancy another beating spouting his mouth off.


lol Jonny would kick your a$$ milky . you know this !!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> lol Jonny would kick your a$$ milky . you know this !!


This is true hence why l cant sleep for fear.....sorry did l say fear, l meant laughing.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> This is true hence why l cant sleep for fear.....sorry did l say fear, l meant laughing.


OMG gypsy curse is on you ,, i hope you bever come face to face with lightning fists lee ... he going to own you


----------



## dipdabs

Milky I nearly bought coco rocks today to eat for breakfast... I didn't in the end as my boy was with me and he's not allowed chocolate cereal lol, but I know you were eating them... Can I ask why please?


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Milky I nearly bought coco rocks today to eat for breakfast... I didn't in the end as my boy was with me and he's not allowed chocolate cereal lol, but I know you were eating them... Can I ask why please?


I have 50 grammes POST work out, the reason being they are high in fast acting GI carbs too replenish the muscles. ( l think )


----------



## Milky

Well l WAS asleep and the wife seemed to think l was having some kind of connery so woke me up.

I have dropped 5 Nytol now see how this pans out.


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> I have 50 grammes POST work out, the reason being they are high in fast acting GI carbs too replenish the muscles. ( l think )


Hmmm I'm definately going to get some I think  one way to ease sugar and chocolate cravings...


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm I'm definately going to get some I think  one way to ease sugar and chocolate cravings...


Yeah it certainly helps..


----------



## Milky

Awake.


----------



## Milky

Treadmill time.


----------



## Milky

Calves tight as hell, ork now.late for w


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> Calves tight as hell, ork now.late for w


You tried foam rolling?


----------



## Milky

gummyp:3360735 said:


> You tried foam rolling?


No mate.

Buzzing today for some reason.


----------



## Craigyboy

Day off work milkster?


----------



## Milky

Craigyboy:3361096 said:


> Day off work milkster?


Nope sat in the bobcat getting wet.


----------



## Craigyboy

Milky said:


> Nope sat in the bobcat getting wet.


Would love a go on one of them bobcat things, looks like great fun!

Ps put your phone down and get back to work ya skiving cvnt


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> No mate.
> 
> Buzzing today for some reason.


Get a foam roller. It will hurt like hell at first but its worth it.


----------



## Milky

Just got in, fu*king FUMING..

Mate's wife is a grade A pr**k, he knows it, l know it, in fact every fu*ker knows it, thankfully our friendship goes beyond his marriage to this pr**k so we will always remain good.

No gym tonight as l am off work tomorow so why rush.

Totally out of protein so thankfully pro10 stuff arrivng tomorow.


----------



## Guest

Craigyboy said:


> Would love a go on one of them bobcat things, looks like great fun!
> 
> Ps put your phone down and get back to work ya skiving cvnt


Jimmy, that you? :lol:


----------



## Dazza

So how come you hate refeeds?

You feel all fat and bloated for it i assume.

I gave up doing this for the same reason, now i just bump up the carbs on weekends and i feel 100% better for it, as im eating the same just a bit more of it.

Perhaps give it a try, just for size?


----------



## Milky

Dazzza said:


> So how come you hate refeeds?
> 
> You feel all fat and bloated for it i assume.
> 
> I gave up doing this for the same reason, now i just bump up the carbs on weekends and i feel 100% better for it, as im eating the same just a bit more of it.
> 
> Perhaps give it a try, just for size?


Cheers mate but l am sticking to what the boss tells me, l darent not do !!


----------



## Dazza

Milky said:


> Cheers mate but l am sticking to what the boss tells me, l darent not do !!


Fair play, it certainly worked for me, refeeds really sucked for me, despite having such nice food i felt like a fat bloated mess for it, not to mention my ar$e was on fire.


----------



## Milky

Dazzza said:


> Fair play, it certainly worked for me, refeeds really sucked for me, despite having such nice food i felt like a fat bloated mess for it, not to mention my ar$e was on fire.


Yeah l have to be honest l didnt want to move off the couch BUT l felt great today.

Also Scarb was kicked out of the Gistapo for cruelty so l aint crossing him :lol:


----------



## aad123

Milky said:


> Can anyone suggest how to moisten my rice when its cold by an chance ?


This may be a little late but when cooking rice in a rice cooker add a splash of EVOO into it. When the timer pops up simply stir. The oil stops the rice sticking together and gives it a little moisture. You could also wisk up a few eggs and put them in about half way through the cooking and you have egg rice. I sometimes add in a handfull of frozen peas with the rice at the start and that also gives a little moisture.

Sorry if this is a little off topic but Im still catching up with this journal.


----------



## Milky

aad123 said:


> This may be a little late but when cooking rice in a rice cooker add a splash of EVOO into it. When the timer pops up simply stir. The oil stops the rice sticking together and gives it a little moisture. You could also wisk up a few eggs and put them in about half way through the cooking and you have egg rice. I sometimes add in a handfull of frozen peas with the rice at the start and that also gives a little moisture.
> 
> Sorry if this is a little off topic but Im still catching up with this journal.


Very late mate but cheers anyway.


----------



## George-Bean

A small spoon of mint jelly (not sauce) makes cold rice pretty excellent.


----------



## Milky

Nice unexpected lie in.

Treadmill soon then food then gym and sunbed.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Nice unexpected lie in.
> 
> Treadmill soon then food then gym and sunbed.


thats one thing i need to sort, get a bit of colour , as you know we work outside so face and arms get pretty brown anyway, but take off my t shirt i look like a fcukin albino walrus pmsl... must get to sunbed !!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Enjoy your day off fella, make the most of it


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> thats one thing i need to sort, get a bit of colour , as you know we work outside so face and arms get pretty brown anyway, but take off my t shirt i look like a fcukin albino walrus pmsl... must get to sunbed !!!


Doing the tanning jabs as well mate. Got to be tanned for my holiday.



Sharpy76 said:


> Enjoy your day off fella, make the most of it


I intend too my friend. Just waiting for my Pro10 delivery, no protein at all so just dropped an 8 egg omellette.

Treadmill, nearly threw the towel in after 20 mins, shins and calves ready to explode and pain unbearable, anyway dropped the incline slightly and the speed by half a mile an hour and managed to see the hour out so pleased about that.

Upped it for 5 mins at 50 mins in and got the heart rate right up then slammed it back down for 5 mins as a warm down.


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> Doing the tanning jabs as well mate. Got to be tanned for my holiday.
> 
> I intend too my friend. Just waiting for my Pro10 delivery, no protein at all so just dropped an 8 egg omellette.
> 
> Treadmill, nearly threw the towel in after 20 mins, shins and calves ready to explode and pain unbearable, anyway dropped the incline slightly and the speed by half a mile an hour and managed to see the hour out so pleased about that.
> 
> Upped it for 5 mins at 50 mins in and got the heart rate right up then slammed it back down for 5 mins as a warm down.


Well done for keeping going with it. That's one of the things I love about you - Your perseverance to get to where you want to be.

How long until the holiday?

Thanks for asking about me, too, BTW. I'm slowly on the mend. This is day 4 post-surgery so I'm still sore and swollen but remaining upbeat.

Mostly good in my world ATM. Desperate to exercise but just so tired, day-to-day life is hard enough to pull myself through. Will go back to bed shortly for a while.

Hope you have a super day off


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> Well done for keeping going with it. That's one of the things I love about you - Your perseverance to get to where you want to be.
> 
> How long until the holiday?
> 
> Thanks for asking about me, too, BTW. I'm slowly on the mend. This is day 4 post-surgery so I'm still sore and swollen but remaining upbeat.
> 
> Mostly good in my world ATM. Desperate to exercise but just so tired, day-to-day life is hard enough to pull myself through. Will go back to bed shortly for a while.
> 
> Hope you have a super day off


3 weeks, wish l had 5 TBH. I feel 5 weeks would see me with visible abs. Saying that l have had 11 weeks so maybe l should be nearer than l am but fu*k me l aint giving up yet, Hoping Paul has some magic up his sleeve the next 3 weeks.

You get rested and enjoy it...

If l was 300 mile nearer l would bring you some grapes !


----------



## flinty90

funny isnt it as we normally go on hooliday for our tans, but us cnuts feel we need to tan before we go... why bother going on holiday in first place if were already bronzed gods pmsl


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3364748 said:


> funny isnt it as we normally go on hooliday for our tans, but us cnuts feel we need to tan before we go... why bother going on holiday in first place if were already bronzed gods pmsl


You know what its like tho mate, you go pale, first thing you go red and burn, then you go brown and peel, then you lose the tan you have just gone thro 5days of sunstroke and agony to get, thens its home time !!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Treadmill, nearly threw the towel in after 20 mins, shins and calves ready to explode and pain unbearable, anyway dropped the incline slightly and the speed by half a mile an hour and managed to see the hour out so pleased about that.
> 
> Upped it for 5 mins at 50 mins in and got the heart rate right up then slammed it back down for 5 mins as a warm down.


Fairplay for sticking it out mate!

You're doing more cardio than me now because as of today, i've officially cut it back to 30mins. If i feel myself putting on fat, i'll adjust it as and when.


----------



## Milky

Just waiting for delivery then off to gym, very relaxing day.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Just waiting for delivery then off to gym, very relaxing day.


What you hitting today mate? I had a great chest session earlier  Starting to get back at some decent weights again after my layoff and light sessions. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> What you hitting today mate? I had a great chest session earlier  Starting to get back at some decent weights again after my layoff and light sessions. :thumb:


Shoulders and traps l think mate. Legs tomorow.


----------



## Uriel

what is the plan after the holiday milky - i'm guessing you will run cleaner and leaner to make the wimmen wet 4 U ?? lol


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> what is the plan after the holiday milky - i'm guessing you will run cleaner and leaner to make the wimmen wet 4 U ?? lol


Visible abs then build from there mate, lean bulk, hoping to hit around 15.5 - 16 stone at less than 10 % BF.


----------



## George-Bean

I got every confidence that you will achieve your goals milky.


----------



## Milky

Just trained and ragged my side royally somehow.

Sat here in bastard agony but hey sh*t happens.

Did the sunbed post workout as wel.

Forgot my bloody BCAA's again !! How do l do it every time.......

Had my first Pro10 strawberry shake on return and its not bad at all TBH.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> I got every confidence that you will achieve your goals milky.


I will die trying mate.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just trained and ragged my side royally somehow.
> 
> Sat here in bastard agony but hey sh*t happens.
> 
> Did the sunbed post workout as wel.
> 
> Forgot my bloody BCAA's again !! How do l do it every time.......
> 
> Had my first Pro10 strawberry shake on return and its not bad at all TBH.


your gonna have to start leaving yourself notes MIlky .................its just the start LOL


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> your gonna have to start leaving yourself notes MIlky .................its just the start LOL


I fear you may be right mate.

:lol:

Mite hit the treadmill later, fancy doing some sweating.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I fear you may be right mate.
> 
> :lol: .


i have them all over the place for various things .like to reming me to take meds and vits in the morning etc..and im not kidding


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> 3 weeks, wish l had 5 TBH. I feel 5 weeks would see me with visible abs. Saying that l have had 11 weeks so maybe l should be nearer than l am but fu*k me l aint giving up yet, Hoping Paul has some magic up his sleeve the next 3 weeks.
> 
> You get rested and enjoy it...
> 
> If l was 300 mile nearer l would bring you some grapes !


Well, bottom line is it's not the end of the world to not have visible abs for your holiday. Would have been a huge confidence boost and achievement, but it's still not impossible - You may do it yet. They might even turn up during the holiday, if you keep up with the training etc. And if you don't quite make it for this holiday, there's the next one.

I'm trying really hard to do nothing ... but it's not easy. I would have loved some grapes! I'm all out. If you're ever down this way, be sure to let me know. Would be great to meet you (Grapes not essential)


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Visible abs then build from there mate, lean bulk, hoping to hit around 15.5 - 16 stone at less than 10 % BF.


thats a good size at that bf mate....3 or 4 of your chins will be missing by then:lol:


----------



## Milky

Uriel:3366736 said:


> thats a good size at that bf mate....3 or 4 of your chins will be missing by then:lol:


Hey there gone already mate.

Good thing is l have a direction now, not training for the sake of training.

Training with a target, something to focus on and aspire too.


----------



## Milky

Leigh [URL=L:3366716]L:3366716[/URL] said:


> Well, bottom line is it's not the end of the world to not have visible abs for your holiday. Would have been a huge confidence boost and achievement, but it's still not impossible - You may do it yet. They might even turn up during the holiday, if you keep up with the training etc. And if you don't quite make it for this holiday, there's the next one.
> 
> I'm trying really hard to do nothing ... but it's not easy. I would have loved some grapes! I'm all out. If you're ever down this way, be sure to let me know. Would be great to meet you (Grapes not essential)


I have a strange feeling it will happen now


----------



## Milky

Well that went horribly wrong.

Wife just scalped me, this way chest and back will have about 3 weeks growth by the holiday.

Anyway decided to go for sack and crack and didnt check settings on the trimmer.

I am now bleeding, quite badly TBH from my tool and in considerable discomfort.


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> Well that went horribly wrong.
> 
> Wife just scalped me, this way chest and back will have about 3 weeks growth by the holiday.
> 
> Anyway decided to go for sack and crack and didnt check settings on the trimmer.
> 
> I am now bleeding, quite badly TBH from my tool and in considerable discomfort.


Ouch!

I would've bite the bullet and waxed it instead.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well that went horribly wrong.
> 
> Wife just scalped me, this way chest and back will have about 3 weeks growth by the holiday.
> 
> Anyway decided to go for sack and crack and didnt check settings on the trimmer.
> 
> I am now bleeding, quite badly TBH from my tool and in considerable discomfort.


are you sure you havent choppd your winkle off lol


----------



## luther1

I actually quite like the sensation of the trimmer vibrating near my bum,no ****


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I actually quite like the sensation of the trimmer vibrating near my bum,no ****


always worth a w4nk whilst shaving your ballbag


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> always worth a w4nk whilst shaving your ballbag


Glad I'm not the only one that finds it arousing


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that finds it arousing


its like putting your little toe up the tap and letting the cold water trickle on it whilst bashing the bishop in the bath lol its wierd but fun


----------



## Mingster

Those trimmers are lethal around the tackle. Use them to get the thick off and then have a good old scrape with a razor. Never had an accident in donkeys years


----------



## mikemull

Veet's the future pal!


----------



## Milky

Well cant sleep so sat watching cops on sky.

Would go on treadmill but too noisy at 4 am.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Well cant sleep so sat watching cops on sky.
> 
> Would go on treadmill but too noisy at 4 am.


Oh dear, another bad nights sleep i take it then buddy...

Probably not the best idea to jump on the tread and 4am if you value your marriage lol.


----------



## Milky

Got to run the wife too work, no work for me again.

Starving but determined to do my cardio fasted so got too wait till after 9 when l drop her off.


----------



## Milky

And were off.

Found my sweet spot now, right amount of incline and speed as to not crusify my shins.


----------



## Milky

Done, had my first " meal " 50 grammes protein, 20 grammes PB and 5 grammes taurine.

How lucky am l !!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Done, had my first " meal " 50 grammes protein, 20 grammes PB and 5 grammes taurine.
> 
> How lucky am l !!!!!


Food of champions! I love pb blended in to shakes. Mmmmm


----------



## Milky

Well enjoyed that little session.

Back home handy as well so as to squeeze treadmill in before bed time.


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> And were off.
> 
> Found my sweet spot now, right amount of incline and speed as to not crusify my shins.


What was the pace and incline then?


----------



## Milky

mikemull said:


> What was the pace and incline then?


Incine 4 and 3.5 mph mate.

Just enough not to set my shins and caves off but enough to work up a decent sweat.

Just had ANOTHER fu*king omellette, man l hate Scarb right now, but then again l love him when l see my silhouette in the mirror.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Incine 4 and 3.5 mph mate.
> 
> Just enough not to set my shins and caves off but enough to work up a decent sweat.
> 
> Just had ANOTHER fu*king omellette, man l hate Scarb right now, but then again l love him when l see my silhouette in the mirror.


even the shadow on the wall is calling you a skinny cnut bro lol... i just had a chicken omelette too... but missus burnt the edges thick b1tch X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> even the shadow on the wall is calling you a skinny cnut bro lol... i just had a chicken omelette too... but missus burnt the edges thick b1tch X


Yeah threw some chicken in mine ironically.

Skinniest ku*t in the gym now me and you know what mate I FU*KING LOVE IT !!


----------



## George-Bean

Milky, sounds funny but...

Have you tried running barefoot on the front of your feet? Takes a little practice but apparently its very easy on your knees and bones once you've mastered it. I was reading it the other day in a magazine and there is science behind it.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Milky, sounds funny but...
> 
> Have you tried running barefoot on the front of your feet? Takes a little practice but apparently its very easy on your knees and bones once you've mastered it. I was reading it the other day in a magazine and there is science behind it.


I dont think l could mate TBH, l have tried walking barefoot and that was bad enough.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I dont think l could mate TBH, l have tried walking barefoot and that was bad enough.


I've got those five finger shoes thingys for deads/squats and they're great but walking in them is strange, it's like be barefoot without being barefoot:lol:


----------



## flinty90

you tried walking on your hands milky i hear its brilliant for your knees pmsl


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> you tried walking on your hands milky i hear its brilliant for your knees pmsl


No disrespect, but I reckon if that was true and made gains within a week Milky would be running on his treadmill on his hands!


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> No disrespect, but I reckon if that was true and made gains within a week Milky would be running on his treadmill on his hands!


I am desperate to go on it right now but l am rather sore in an area where chaffage is really not good and no amount of sudacrem is fixing it.

so tonight will be open quilt, naked and fresh air too the region concerned.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I am desperate to go on it right now but l am rather sore in an area where chaffage is really not good and no amount of sudacrem is fixing it.
> 
> so tonight will be open quilt, naked and fresh air too the region concerned.


Your chin ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Your chin ???


Yeah not far off mate.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah not far off mate.


lol you got chaffed nuts bro lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> lol you got chaffed nuts bro lol


No mate but VERY close, my nuts are still bleeding from last nights disaster, l actually have skin hanging from the wounds !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No mate but VERY close, my nuts are still bleeding from last nights disaster, l actually have skin hanging from the wounds !


fcuk me mate, sounds like you have been in a scuffle with that cnut off texas chainsaw massacre lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me mate, sounds like you have been in a scuffle with that cnut off texas chainsaw massacre lol


It was messy to say the least.

One wrong setting and bang, bloodshed.

The other " issue " l cant work out.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> It was messy to say the least.
> 
> One wrong setting and bang, bloodshed.
> 
> The other " issue " l cant work out.


???? PM ?


----------



## George-Bean

I dont mind blood, sweat and tears, but if my bollocks have to be slashed open I am not sure I quite have that much commitment!


----------



## Milky

Awake and brain is going 100 mph for some reason.

Mad random sh*t it is, you know like thousands of tv clips that last a second put together that make no sense at all.


----------



## Milky

Well got back to sleep and slept in now so no cardio.

Roll on.the holiday.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Well got back to sleep and slept in now so *no cardio*.
> 
> Roll on.the holiday.


Join the club, 2 days now for me, it's like being in rehab lol.

Only a few weeks to go mate, the end is in sight


----------



## Milky

Man l could kill to eat normally.


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> Man l could kill to eat normally.


Look forward to a cheat day on holiday (or more than one, if it suits) BUT NOT NOW!!!

Goals! Targets! Abs! Paul! .... I don't need to say morexx


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Man l could kill to eat normally.


eat normally then


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> eat normally then


X2


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> eat normally then





Kennyken said:


> X2


If l did l would be back to square one by the holiday, anyway the moment hs gone now and l am looking forward to my yummy omellette.


----------



## Milky

Omellette , chips and beans, 4 x bread and butter and 2 pepsi later, l am full.


----------



## liam0810

Chips and beans? Are they in the diet mate?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice meal there Milky, I've got some big burgers and onions, with 4 tea spoons of virgin olive oil yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Chips and beans? Are they in the diet mate?


Ha ha no mate was waiting to see if the phone went mental from the boss :lol:

It was a basic omellette and mushrooms mate, no chips nor beans.


----------



## liam0810

Was gonna have a moan at you then mate myself! Might have an omelette tonight myself but with a side serving of steak!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Was gonna have a moan at you then mate myself! Might have an omelette tonight myself but with a side serving of steak!


And l would have been gratefull for it mate, sometime we need a bollocking to keep us on track.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Man l could kill to eat normally.


Yea eating all this food through a straw would make a any cvnt trim but pi55ed off and moody....Pscarb is making you a 'minny me!'lol


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> And l would have been gratefull for it mate, sometime we need a bollocking to keep us on track.


Very true mate.


----------



## Milky

Totally drained again as we near the end of the week.

Only have just over 2 weeks to go tho.


----------



## Milky

Cardio took a hit again this morning roll on the weekend.


----------



## Replicator

Mornin


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3374552 said:


> Mornin


Morning mate.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Cardio took a hit again this morning roll on the weekend.


How come cardio took a hit mate? Is it still not possible with the chaffing around the old balls?


----------



## Rykard

could you get a pair of lycra shorts?


----------



## Sharpy76

Rykard said:


> could you get a pair of lycra shorts?


 :lol:

That i would love to see, Milky in some tight lycra shorts


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3374703 said:


> How come cardio took a hit mate? Is it still not possible with the chaffing around the old balls?


Sort of mate plus the fact of waking up every hour doesnt help.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Sort of mate plus the fact of waking up every hour doesnt help.


is this hassle with the jewels coz ye shaved them or just wi too much treader (treadmill)!


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3375990 said:


> is this hassle with the jewels coz ye shaved them or just wi too much treader (treadmill)!


God knows mate, just one of those things l suppose.


----------



## Milky

Well its all kinda gone to fu*k slightly today.

Food was in edible due to my cab reaching 30 c at points so l have ended up having sausage chips and gravy.

TBH disappointed in myself but some days you just have no choice. My food and water were all luke warm, l have been grafting and sweating my tits off and something had to give.

Got the weekend to rectify it and trust me l shall.


----------



## Milky

Banging head ache now for some reason, possibly sun / heat related.

Took a few more pills to add to the collection.


----------



## Glassback

Milky said:


> Banging head ache now for some reason, possibly sun / heat related.
> 
> Took a few more pills to add to the collection.


Brother I have suffered all week with the ****ing sun. I can run round the Middle East no problem. Bit of sun here and I fall apart. Have a good weekend mate.


----------



## Milky

Glassback:3376482 said:


> Brother I have suffered all week with the ****ing sun. I can run round the Middle East no problem. Bit of sun here and I fall apart. Have a good weekend mate.


And you my friend will answer pm from laptop mate.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Banging head ache now for some reason, possibly sun / heat related.
> 
> Took a few more pills to add to the collection.


you getting enough water in you mate. I get killer headaches if I dont drink enough...


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> you getting enough water in you mate. I get killer headaches if I dont drink enough...


I havent today now you mention it mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I havent today now you mention it mate.


Not good mate, especially with the heat too.

You don't need me to tell you to keep yourself well hydrated though.

But it sounds like you've had "one of those days" so it can't be helped sometimes mate.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I havent today now you mention it mate.


get some in you now mate - at least a pint - will help het rid of it quicker than just the pills.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> get some in you now mate - at least a pint - will help het rid of it quicker than just the pills.


Dropped 2 litres and 3 can of pepsi max mate.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Not good mate, especially with the heat too.
> 
> You don't need me to tell you to keep yourself well hydrated though.
> 
> But it sounds like you've had "one of those days" so it can't be helped sometimes mate.


It really has mate, mad mad day.

Gutted all my food was warm and in edible.


----------



## DiggyV

the caffeine in the pepsi will help as well mate... Good man.

Hows the fat loss going mate?

I dipped below 85 Kg (13st 4) for the first time in 25 years today, BF 12.7%  Also got asked in the gym this week if I was prepping for a show - over the moon I was. I have another half stone of fat to go, but am slowly gaining muscle. From the last weigh in - dropped about a kilo of fat, but gained about 250g of muscle. Exactly what I was after 

Keep it going bro, we'll both get them fully visible abs...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Banging head ache now for some reason, possibly sun / heat related.
> 
> Took a few more pills to add to the collection.


Yesterday i was in a corner of one of my motorhomes for 5 hours,i drank 6 pints and was still thirsty all evening,i looked as if i had been in the shower,,,,awfull,humid b0ll0x(well sweaty ones at least pmsl)


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> the caffeine in the pepsi will help as well mate... Good man.
> 
> Hows the fat loss going mate?
> 
> I dipped below 85 Kg (13st 4) for the first time in 25 years today, BF 12.7%  Also got asked in the gym this week if I was prepping for a show - over the moon I was. I have another half stone of fat to go, but am slowly gaining muscle. From the last weigh in - dropped about a kilo of fat, but gained about 250g of muscle. Exactly what I was after
> 
> Keep it going bro, we'll both get them fully visible abs...


Think it has slowed down a bit now mate, may have dropped a bollock changng my Protein powder and not lettig paul know.

BUT l will continue regardless !


----------



## Dazza

Milky hows you and the taurine going, i remember you mentioning the clen was cramping you up.

Naughty on the cheat, but so long as you keep on going then the damage shouldn't be bad.

Im still here, still dieting though i'll admit it's totally doing my nut in as well so i feel your pain.

I'll stick with it, at least as long as my sanity allows.

Oh btw bud i now have me 24 vials of test depot, 40 clomid and 60 arimidex, will be a while yet but least i have my hands on some.


----------



## Milky

Dazzza said:


> Milky hows you and the taurine going, i remember you mentioning the clen was cramping you up.
> 
> Naughty on the cheat, but so long as you keep on going then the damage shouldn't be bad.
> 
> Im still here, still dieting though i'll admit it's totally doing my nut in as well so i feel your pain.
> 
> I'll stick with it, at least as long as my sanity allows.
> 
> Oh btw bud i now have me 24 vials of test depot, 40 clomid and 60 arimidex, will be a while yet but least i have my hands on some.


Nice one mate.

I have been doing the taurine for a wekk now so not sure how its affecting me yet.

I am gutted to be honest but have to move on.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Think it has slowed down a bit now mate, may have dropped a bollock changng my Protein powder and not lettig paul know.
> 
> BUT l will continue regardless !


Is it Paul Scarb helping you mate? Nice one.

I changed mine as well to phd Diet Whey - nice protein mix, plus some green tea and CLA, plus was 2 for 1 :lol: Lower cals than my normal one, but fils me up the same. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Breakfast ;

50 grammes oats

shake with taurine

strong coffee

4000 mcg's Vit C

3000 Magnesium

175 mcg's T3

Adex

6 x BCAA caps

1 x anti hysemine

1 x Vit B 1

train in about half an hour.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Breakfast ;
> 
> 50 grammes oats
> 
> shake with taurine
> 
> strong coffee
> 
> 4000 mcg's Vit C
> 
> 3000 Magnesium
> 
> 175 mcg's T3
> 
> Adex
> 
> 6 x BCAA caps
> 
> 1 x anti hysemine
> 
> 1 x Vit B 1
> 
> train in about half an hour.


Morning Milky ...............what no Cocopops mg:


----------



## Sharpy76

Replicator said:


> Morning Milky ...............what no Cocopops mg:


Probably after his workout:wink:


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3377739 said:


> Morning Milky ...............what no Cocopops mg:


No mate they are about to be devoured now tho !!


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> No mate they are about to be devoured now tho !!


phew :lol:


----------



## Milky

Been shopping, well done 5 of the usual shops we do, just got 5 more to do now !!!


----------



## Milky

Going to park now with Stig, this should be interesting.


----------



## Milky

Got the 55's up again today, next stop 60's l reckon.


----------



## Hartman

Great work mate :thumbup:


----------



## Milky

MONDAY....

ROLL ON MONDAY....

Bourne Legacy but Mrs wants to wait so fu*k it l will go on my own !


----------



## Milky

Tickets booked for Monday, cant wait.


----------



## steviethe spark

Milky said:


> Got the 55's up again today, next stop 60's l reckon.


Were u flat benching them mate or shoulder pressing?Good iftingnone the less.


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> Were u flat benching them mate or shoulder pressing?Good iftingnone the less.


Incline benching mate.


----------



## steviethe spark

Milky said:


> Incline benching mate.


AH nice mate good lifting,would love my gym to have them sort of weights ,ours goes up to 40 kg only (leisure centre).Might have to jump ship soon.


----------



## Mingster

Nice pressing there, Milks:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Nice pressing there, Milks:thumbup1:


Yeah pretty pleased with some of my lifts ATM mate.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Yeah pretty pleased with some of my lifts ATM mate.


Goes to show those extra pounds don't mean so much strength wise with the static lifts.

When it comes to pulling a steamroller they come in handy mind...


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Got the 55's up again today, next stop 60's l reckon.


Git

Seriously impressive though mate, especially considering your diet at the mo. To have the strength/energy to do that, well, i doff my hat (if i had one lol) to you sir


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Git
> 
> Seriously impressive though mate, especially considering your diet at the mo. To have the strength/energy to do that, well, i doff my hat (if i had one lol) to you sir


I pi*sed the 52.5's up mate and thought fu*k it l still have plenty in the tank, have to confess tho they went down faster than they went up :lol:


----------



## Milky

taken this morning, fu*k me l look fat !


----------



## Mingster

Good veins there though mate...


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:
 

> Good veins there though mate...


I fu*king hate having my picture taken mate, fu*k knows why l am looking so bloated.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> I fu*king hate having my picture taken mate, fu*k knows why l am looking so bloated.


You don't blook bloated to me mate but it's impossible to say with the shirt tbh. I know what you mean about photos. Have you thought about sticking a short video up instead. I think it would give a more realistic, and flattering, impression than a still photo. I nearly always look bad in photo's.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> taken this morning, fu*k me l look fat !
> 
> View attachment 91356


Its just the shadows mate,you look great there..


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> taken this morning, fu*k me l look fat !
> 
> View attachment 91356


FAT !!! fvck off,....... you look great m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> FAT !!! fvck off,....... you look great m8 :thumbup1:


Think Dave can confirm l actually look leaner thab this in real life.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Think Dave can confirm l actually look leaner thab this in real life.


Well there ye go .................who says the camera doesnt lie LOL :beer:


----------



## Sharpy76

Look fvcking great mate, those veins look awesome!!!

You don't look fat at all imo.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Look fvcking great mate, those veins look awesome!!!
> 
> You don't look fat at all imo.


Your all too kind mate but lets call a spade a spade....


----------



## MURPHYZ

what's with the self negativity Milky, you do look good in that m8 so credit where credits due


----------



## Milky

Breeny said:


> what's with the self negativity Milky, you do look good in that m8 so credit where credits due


Hey l am happier than l have been in a long time mate BUT l am a while and a lot of hard work of visible abs.


----------



## jstarcarr

Milky said:


> Got the 55's up again today, next stop 60's l reckon.


Good work there :thumb:


----------



## Milky

jstarcarr said:


> Good work there :thumb:


Be catching up with you soon mate.

Not holding my breath tho...

:lol:


----------



## Milky

Tteadmill, here l come.


----------



## Milky

Put 3 lbs on somehow. Probably lack of cardio this week, totally gutted.

Two weeks now of the hardest training and cardio l have ever done.

Want to drop another half a stone.


----------



## Hartman

You'll do it mate, certainly got the drive to...


----------



## Milky

45 mins done on treader, shake, taurine necked and giving half an hour to hit gym and sunbed.

Pin day today, also going to do a tanning.

Fu*k knows how l am gonna cheat the mood l am in.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Think Dave can confirm l actually look leaner thab this in real life.


He will also confirm your an ugly sod 

Kiddin'!

Defo leaned up massively since I last saw you mate, that was april, so imagine another 4 months!!

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got some great muscle mass there milky. Keep stripping away and it will all come.together.


----------



## Milky

Well trained, did sun bed, some more shopping, sorted out food for tomorow.

MEGA STRICT NOW FOR 2 WEEKS ON EVERYTHING, TRAINING, DIET, WATER, MEDS, THE FU*KING LOT !!!

Thinking about yesterday could have been down too oats in the morning but maybe not, bottom line is l am not happy and its given me a kick up the ar*e.


----------



## Guest

Sorry pal must have missed that, aye that pic does you no justice m8.

Looking really well atm, very lean and still big.


----------



## Milky

Dave:3380890 said:


> Sorry pal must have missed that, aye that pic does you no justice m8.
> 
> Looking really well atm, very lean and still big.


Did my head in that picture mate, l even looked better 2 mins before it was taken !!!


----------



## Milky

Just done another pin, not sure but think l have just enough left for final 2 before l go away.

2 weeks tomorow, cant fu*king wait !


----------



## Milky

Cheat over, shake before bed now and treadmill in the morning.


----------



## flinty90

yeah your sounding negative on yourself bro looking really well mate, and i like the attitude with regard to your next 2 weeks.. make it happen bro make it fcukin happen X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yeah your sounding negative on yourself bro looking really well mate, and i like the attitude with regard to your next 2 weeks.. make it happen bro make it fcukin happen X


Have to now mate, CJ has put me too shame !

Interested to read his response to your post.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Have to now mate, CJ has put me too shame !
> 
> Interested to read his response to your post.


yes mate and i was thinking as you have done so well last few weeks of asking you the same question bro !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yes mate and i was thinking as you have done so well last few weeks of asking you the same question bro !!!


I have to be honest mate apart from work and meal timings l have pi*sed it IMO.

Not suffered too much hunger, suffered strength wise at times but hey ho.

It has been a massive help the wife sorting out my meals tho and the fact l love boring food.

Love where l am going with this, cant see this being the end.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I have to be honest mate apart from work and meal timings l have pi*sed it IMO.
> 
> Not suffered too much hunger, suffered strength wise at times but hey ho.
> 
> It has been a massive help the wife sorting out my meals tho and the fact l love boring food.
> 
> Love where l am going with this, cant see this being the end.


Repped !!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I have to be honest mate apart from work and meal timings l have pi*sed it IMO.
> 
> Not suffered too much hunger, suffered strength wise at times but hey ho.
> 
> It has been a massive help the wife sorting out my meals tho and the fact l love boring food.
> 
> Love where l am going with this,* cant see this being the end*.


I reckon it's just the beginning........

You've said yourself many times how much better you feel/look, surely you're gonna carry that on even further?!?!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> I reckon it's just the beginning........
> 
> You've said yourself many times how much better you feel/look, surely you're gonna carry that on even further?!?!


Fu*k yeah, like l say mate, next stop visible abs !


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Fu*k yeah, like l say mate, next stop visible abs !


That's the attitude mate!

By the time you come back from your hols you'll be ready to push yourself even harder!

Looking forward to seeing where you go next


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> That's the attitude mate!
> 
> By the time you come back from your hols you'll be ready to push yourself even harder!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing where you go next


PATHETIC as this will sound been thinking about breakfasts, meals out etc on holiday, know where there is a gym and CRIME OF ALL CRIMES taking a pouch of protein powder with me.

I cant stop thinking about where l want to be and 2 weeks will put me back way too far for my liking.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> PATHETIC as this will sound been thinking about breakfasts, meals out etc on holiday, know where there is a gym and CRIME OF ALL CRIMES taking a pouch of protein powder with me.
> 
> I cant stop thinking about where l want to be and 2 weeks will put me back way too far for my liking.


Lol, it's not pathetic at all mate. You've worked bloody hard to get where you are and you'd be stupid to go totally mad for 2 weeks and be back to where you don't want to be physically. You can still have a great time without eating every piece of crap you come across. I used to find after a few days of eating sh!t on hols i couldn't wait to neck a shake or something healthy!

Moderation is the key fella.


----------



## MURPHYZ

^^^^^this Milky, moderation is key m8,


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, it's not pathetic at all mate. You've worked bloody hard to get where you are and you'd be stupid to go totally mad for 2 weeks and be back to where you don't want to be physically. You can still have a great time without eating every piece of crap you come across. I used to find after a few days of eating sh!t on hols i couldn't wait to neck a shake or something healthy!
> 
> Moderation is the key fella.





Breeny said:


> ^^^^^this Milky, moderation is key m8,


I dont drink which is a massive bonus, the thing is l am on a role and l really dont want to end it.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> I dont drink which is a massive bonus, the thing is l am on a role and l really dont want to end it.


I don't think it will end m8 tbh, because you already have it in your head not to fail, almost like it's programmed in, you just need to remember all the hard work you've put in up til now and keep it sensible on holiday, which I reckon you will. :thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> I dont drink which is a massive bonus, the thing is l am on a role and l really dont want to end it.


Doing the right thing buddy...keep setting small goals for yourself


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Doing the right thing buddy...keep setting small goals for yourself


Just pointed a couple of memebers over to your journal mate for some inspiration.


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Just pointed a couple of memebers over to your journal mate for some inspiration.


Thank you milky...appreciate that pal


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott:3381759 said:


> What physically do u think can happen to a decent physique in two weeks from eating junk! ?
> 
> U need 3400+ cals above maintaince to gain 1 lb of adipose tissue
> 
> Muscle when fed doesn't just atrophy
> 
> As long as u eat it'll be there when u come back
> 
> Can't grasp why 2 weeks wud do anything
> 
> Just overtrain ( don't believe in it but absolutely up volume by 2-400%) week before u go and the rest an food you'll come back stronger and bigger .


I dont think.physically much will.be done that cant be undone, HOWEVER why should l stop if l.am.enjoying it ?

I dont intend to spoil my holiday etc Scot abd for most parts agree with you mate just dont want to fall back into the lazy trap.


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott:3382104 said:


> U won't I can tell by how motivated u r u won't fall and probably train harder when u return! Breaks can b good hormonally, mentally etc


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott:3382104 said:


> U won't I can tell by how motivated u r u won't fall and probably train harder when u return! Breaks can b good hormonally, mentally etc


Yeah l agree again totally and like l say it wont dictate or spoil my holiday at all, just gonna be mindfull l suppose of what l ear.


----------



## Replicator

dutch_scott said:


> U won't I can tell by how motivated u r u won't fall and probably train harder when u return! Breaks can b good hormonally, mentally etc


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this

your into it to much and to deep like a prisoner getting into a clopper on his first day of freedom after a 10 year sentence to fall back now


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Yeah l agree again totally and like l say it wont dictate or spoil my holiday at all, just gonna be mindfull l suppose of what l ear.


You are a picky cvnt by own admissionshould be p1ss easy bro:thumb:


----------



## Milky

Looks like l left my jab too late again and its messed up my sleep, do it every week.


----------



## Milky

Getting darker in the mornings now.


----------



## Milky

Just going to be 45 mins this morning, pushed for time but my god the sweat is pouring from me.


----------



## Milky

Feeling quite big today.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Feeling quite big today.


You change your mind more than a woman


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> I dont think.physically much will.be done that cant be undone, HOWEVER why should l stop if l.am.enjoying it ?
> 
> I dont intend to spoil my holiday etc Scot abd for most parts agree with you mate just dont want to fall back into the lazy trap.


Enjoy your holiday mate. Missus might want to see you take a break from gym and dieting with her.

I'm sure PScarb will help you with any rebound weight for going above maintenance from deficit.


----------



## Milky

gummyp:3382688 said:


> Enjoy your holiday mate. Missus might want to see you take a break from gym and dieting with her.
> 
> I'm sure PScarb will help you with any rebound weight for going above maintenance from deficit.


Honestly NOT going to let it dictate my hols, just not gonna have a 3 course meal 3 times a day.


----------



## Milky

Well hone, food, bath then pics to watch Bourne, cant fu*king wait !


----------



## Guest

Finally got him hahahahaha, fast asleep


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Finally got him hahahahaha, fast asleep


I was resting my eyes, and like l say if your too stupid to see the difference then l aint explaining it !

tw*t !!

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Now that is funny guys:lol:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> View attachment 91535
> MILKY !!!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

He woke up to the noise of the camera m8 haha


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> He woke up to the noise of the camera m8 haha


You know you're gonna pay.....right?


----------



## Guest

We're all working away end of this week so should be eventful haha


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> We're all working away end of this week so should be eventful haha


Undies/lime

boots/glue

tea/x-lax ooooooo noooooo!


----------



## Milky

Bourne was ok, will divulge more tomorow if any one is intetested.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Bourne was ok, will divulge more tomorow if any one is intetested.


Cool


----------



## gummyp

Inspired by you milky, I've decided to start doing cardio again (i hate it). 45 of steady state cardio on treadmill later.

How do you not get bored doing it?


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> Inspired by you milky, I've decided to start doing cardio again (i hate it). 45 of steady state cardio on treadmill later.
> 
> How do you not get bored doing it?


I have a cracking set up mate, laptop right in front of tread mill and hit my training playlist on Youtube and l am off, when l get bored or strt flagging l look at that screen and think "ONE DAY " and keep banging on !

No work for me today so good food day, train this morning and cardio tonight.


----------



## Milky

I NEVER in my days thought l would actually WANT to get below 15 stone, let alone nearer to 14 but my head is on and l reckon at 14 l will look pretty decent with abs, and give me a base to build on.


----------



## flinty90

milky what are you at the minute mate weight wise bro ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> milky what are you at the minute mate weight wise bro ??


Just shy of 15 mate, really going for it now, got my second wind !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just shy of 15 mate, really going for it now, got my second wind !


One word "awesome"


----------



## 3752

gummyp said:


> Inspired by you milky, I've decided to start doing cardio again (i hate it). 45 of steady state cardio on treadmill later.
> 
> How do you not get bored doing it?


download films and watch them on a laptop/ipad/iphone etc......i watch something on every cardio session it makes a big difference..

Milky i know you feel that you have not done great over the past few weeks due to work etc but to stick to one of my diets and the regime i put together shows real dedication on your part mate, lets make these next 2 weeks consistent and get you on holiday in the best shape ever....


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> download films and watch them on a laptop/ipad/iphone etc......i watch something on every cardio session it makes a big difference..
> 
> Milky i know you feel that you have not done great over the past few weeks due to work etc but to stick to one of my diets and the regime i put together shows real dedication on your part mate, lets make these next 2 weeks consistent and get you on holiday in the best shape ever....


Cheers Paul,

Here's the thing tho and it will totally contradict my post about getting my weight down.

My upper body, shoulders, traps, arms etc look leaner, more defined and better than they ever have, so maybe l have been using the scales as too much of an indicator of progress.


----------



## Jay.32

The mirror is your best option imo


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> The mirror is your best option imo


Totaally agree and ironically something l always tell other people so god knows why l have been dwelling on it.

On Pauls regime l have been gaining muscle and losing fat, that is a fact, l ccan see and everyone around me can see it so the scales really arent the best indicator.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Cheers Paul,
> 
> Here's the thing tho and it will totally contradict my post about getting my weight down.
> 
> My upper body, shoulders, traps, arms etc look leaner, more defined and better than they ever have, so maybe l have been using the scales as too much of an indicator of progress.


the weight is only for me to look at but it does not tell the whole story mate from our text's and emails i can see that you look much better and that is the whole point......at the end of the day mate no matter the weight if you are happy with what you see looking back at you in a mirror then it has been a success....


----------



## Jay.32

I left the scales alone for the last 2 months, until earlier this week. Im much leaner and only lost a couple of pounds... so must of gained some lean mass too..

But Im not bothered about the scales anymore.


----------



## Milky

Gym done, sunbed done, cocopops done, shake done, now to do my chores arouind the house.


----------



## CJ

I really need to hit the sunbeds.

Fvck coco pops

You need cinnamon crunchies with choc orange protein poured over it


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> I really need to hit the sunbeds.


Yeah thet improve your look ten fold mate IMO, l am doing the tanning jbs as well.


----------



## CJ

In terms of weight and it not showing a true reflection

In 8 weeks dieting with Paul...I've only lost 3kg ! But the difference is chalk and cheese.

In one 10 day period I gained 1lb but this was the difference in what I looked like


----------



## Milky

Yeah your bang on mate and cant beleive l fell into the trap !


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Yeah your bang on mate and cant beleive l fell into the trap !


Oh I did too...it was only when Paul said the same to me, I stopped worrying


----------



## Milky

Well its been a good day,

Brekky ; 2 whole eggs, 6 white omellette, 50 grams oats

Trained and trained hard

Sunbed

PWO, cocopops and shake

Chores, washing up, etc

230 grammes chicken and jacket..

Now chilling a bit gonna sort my van out etc and get ready for tomorow.

Cardio later.

Oh and kid at gym said my traps etc look massive, not bad with a T shirt on.


----------



## Milky

Well had my treat of 20 grammes of peanut fu*king butter !!

Man how lucky am l ????

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well had my treat of 20 grammes of peanut fu*king butter !!
> 
> Man how lucky am l ????
> 
> :lol:


Lol not much of a treat! I use it all the time though, its great stuff.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Cheers Paul,
> 
> Here's the thing tho and it will totally contradict my post about getting my weight down.
> 
> My upper body, shoulders, traps, arms etc look leaner, more defined and better than they ever have, so maybe l have been using the scales as too much of an indicator of progress.


Calipers


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Yeah thet improve your look ten fold mate IMO, l am doing the tanning jbs as well.


Melanotan 11 is awesome


----------



## biglbs

:lol:Got the wife some,it is sat in freezer as she don't like pins:bounce:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :lol:Got the wife some,it is sat in freezer as she don't like pins:bounce:


Fvck me its a insulin needle LOL about a quarter of an inch long ...............My bloody wifes using it too now after she seen the nice colour I was getting on top of the sun showers.

and my daughter is on it too as she wanted a couple of bottles and accesories for part of her birthday (july) . but leaves it here at ours and I have to do all the injects mg:

its not too bad now coz they are both past teh firat phaze and just do it once per week now


----------



## Dazza

Milky said:


> Cheers Paul,
> 
> Here's the thing tho and it will totally contradict my post about getting my weight down.
> 
> My upper body, shoulders, traps, arms etc look leaner, more defined and better than they ever have, so maybe l have been using the scales as too much of an indicator of progress.


You will find that. It was the same with me, i was 6lbs up a couple weeks back and felt better, yet yesterday i really felt fat yet in the mirror same as you i could see more going on with the upper body.

Just a case of you're still losing the weight, just not where you want it to be!!! :cursing:

Really does mess with your head, try not to let it bother you as it does me on occasion.


----------



## Milky

Done 45 mins on the TM, about to have my omellette and get ready for tomorow.

REALLY not happy to be away tomorow night as its gonna fu*k up my food a bit for Thursday.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Done 45 mins on the TM, about to have my omellette and get ready for tomorow.
> 
> REALLY not happy to be away tomorow night as its gonna fu*k up my food a bit for Thursday.


What time we setting off mucka?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> What time we setting off mucka?


I am leaving the yard at 5.30 mate.

Has he not sorted it with you ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I am leaving the yard at 5.30 mate.
> 
> Has he not sorted it with you ?


He never said anything, said he was going to phone bob but never did. You got an address for it you can msg me plz pal


----------



## Guest

Just over 2hrs going off my sat nav, not too bad.


----------



## Milky

Well as you can see its 11.30 and l am wide a -fu*king-wake.

Just popped too many Nytol to be good for me and up at 4 am for work.


----------



## Milky

Well after a good hour and half sleep l got up had a bath and went to work.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well after a good hour and half sleep l got up had a bath and went to work.


Fook me mate it is getting worse and should be better,have you had thyroid level checked lately?


----------



## biglbs

Ignore the sleep apnea bit but have a readhttp://www.apneasupport.org/about21863.html


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott:3389583 said:


> Snap after we spoke milk I trawled YouTube till six got 2 hours in now on a train to London!


Not good is it mate.

Hotel tonight as well, so strange bed.


----------



## Sharpy76

Good to see you're still going well Milky!

And Dave, that pic made me PMSL, cheered me right up


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3390224 said:


> Good to see you're still going well Milky!
> 
> And Dave, that pic made me PMSL, cheered me right up


Were sharing a room tonight so revenge will be served !!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Were sharing a room tonight so revenge will be served !!!!


2 men, 1 hotel room...... Both overflowing with Test......revenge may be messy!!

Dave, sleep with the bible - usually top draw in the bedside


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> 2 men, 1 hotel room...... Both overflowing with Test......revenge may be messy!!
> 
> Dave, sleep with the bible - usually top draw in the bedside


Who's stronger tho?


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Who's stronger tho?


Dave


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Who's stronger tho?


Irrelevant, who wants nookie more that's the question......


----------



## gummyp

Ginger Ben said:


> Irrelevant, who wants nookie more that's the question......


Milky could nod off in the drivers seat though


----------



## Milky

The revenge is being dished !!!!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Were sharing a room tonight so revenge will be served !!!!


Eggs/chicken pooooo


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> The revenge is being dished !!!!


Smelly cnut keeps farting, smells like something had died up his arse...

Lucky enough im near a window.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Smelly cnut keeps farting, smells like something had died up his arse...
> 
> Lucky enough im near a window.


jump


----------



## Milky

Fingers crossed should be home at a decent time to train.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Fingers crossed should be home at a decent time to train.


Sleep any good mate?


----------



## Milky

R0BR0ID:3392593 said:


> Sleep any good mate?


What with an ashmatic walrus in the next bed ?

What do you think mate ?


----------



## Replicator

Any sore @rses in here this monring then


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3392625 said:


> Any sore @rses in here this monring then


Absolutely not !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Absolutely not !


 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> What with an ashmatic walrus in the next bed ?
> 
> What do you think mate ?


Pmsl!


----------



## Kennyken

Milky said:


> What with an ashmatic walrus in the next bed ?
> 
> What do you think mate ?


And what about Dave? .......


----------



## Guest

I had a great night's sleep hahaha. Didn't hear a thing...


----------



## Milky

Well here is a problem.

I have just found out l am working friday day friday nite saturday and sunday day.

Fu*k knows how l am going to stay clean thro this.


----------



## Leigh

How's the abs progress, Milky? Any sign?

Oh, and Good Morning!xx


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Well here is a problem.
> 
> I have just found out l am working friday day friday nite saturday and sunday day.
> 
> Fu*k knows how l am going to stay clean thro this.


plenty of cooked chicken breast in one of them cool boxes milky


----------



## Milky

Thhing is ep can l really do a 36 hour ghoster on chicken ?

Just got thro the door, totally bolloxed to the point m eyes are stinging, bath and bed for me.

The lack of sleep and training isnt gonnna do me much good but l cant get out of it.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Thhing is ep can l really do a 36 hour ghoster on chicken ?
> 
> Just got thro the door, totally bolloxed to the point m eyes are stinging, bath and bed for me.
> 
> The lack of sleep and training isnt gonnna do me much good but l cant get out of it.


I can stick a variety of meals in a cooler mate. Chicken and rice, fish and potatoes, even meat dishes and omelettes if you can get to a microwave...cold salads, quark mixed with flavoured whey...the list is endless


----------



## liam0810

Why you doing 36 hours mate? Fck that!


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I can stick a variety of meals in a cooler mate. Chicken and rice, fish and potatoes, even meat dishes and omelettes if you can get to a microwave...cold salads, quark mixed with flavoured whey...the list is endless


I know it can be done mate but if l am going straight thro mate l will need some proper food to keep going.



liam0810 said:


> Why you doing 36 hours mate? Fck that!


The other machine drinver is on holiday mate and this night shift needs covering and we have loads on Saturday as well.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Thhing is ep can l really do a 36 hour ghoster on chicken ?
> 
> Just got thro the door, totally bolloxed to the point m eyes are stinging, bath and bed for me.
> 
> The lack of sleep and training isnt gonnna do me much good but l cant get out of it.


Well, it was just a quick thought the Chicken ,but you can put anything in them cool boxes cant ye ...protien drinks eggs tuna if all out of the fridge straight into the cool box ...them big ones could hold a right good mixture of stuff....your dedicated enough to sort soemthing out If you really want it ..............and by what ive read the past few weeks .......you want it :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3395411 said:


> Well, it was just a quick thought the Chicken ,but you can put anything in them cool boxes cant ye ...protien drinks eggs tuna if all out of the fridge straight into the cool box ...them big ones could hold a right good mixture of stuff....your dedicated enough to sort soemthing out If you really want it ..............and by what ive read the past few weeks .......you want it :thumbup1:


I could do it mate yeah but my point being sleep has to be replaced with calories.

How am l going to function when at some point l am going to be totally drained of energy due to food intake.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I could do it mate yeah but my point being sleep has to be replaced with calories.
> 
> How am l going to function when at some point l am going to be totally drained of energy due to food intake.


Sugar free red bull is your friend in these situations. That or pro plus, or both.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I could do it mate yeah but my point being sleep has to be replaced with calories.
> 
> How am l going to function when at some point l am going to be totally drained of energy due to food intake.


 :confused1: Sorry m8 youve lost me ....I was only talking about getting some food prepared (cooking chicken , boiling up some eggs , making up protien drinks etc)and putting them in the fridge ready to transfer to a cool box in the morning before you go on this this 36 hr shift .

Good luck wi that by the way


----------



## MURPHYZ

this is what I think m8.


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> :confused1: Sorry m8 youve lost me ....I was only talking about getting some food prepared (cooking chicken , boiling up some eggs , making up protien drinks etc)and putting them in the fridge ready to transfer to a cool box in the morning before you go on this this 36 hr shift .
> 
> Good luck wi that by the way


The point l was making mate was l am not consuming a lot of calories ATM so my fear was l would end up totally fatigued by following my diet.

I have managed to get done handy and sacked working tomorow so its ended up being a slight glitch and nothing l am too concerned about.


----------



## aad123

Milky said:


> Just done 30 mins on treadmill, number 10 incline, 3.5 mph. loved it. Felt wierd when l got off tho, like the room was moving as l was walking :lol:
> 
> Arm is still twinging but got leg tomorow so its got another day to heal.....


Iv had some kind of ear / sinus problem for about 5 months now and the feeling you get after comming off the treadmill is how I feel all day, even when sitting still. Its a total pi55er and the doc's havent a clue what it is. Makes squats very interesting ....


----------



## Milky

Well its a brand new day to train, eat well and count down the days to my holiday.

Mirror is being very kind ATM and l think l can genuinely feel the fat breaking down around my midsection, l will try to explain.

As l pinch the fat, l can actuall move it to the point it feels almost water. I can roll it about under my skin rather than it being an unmovable mass of fat.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Marshan

Good on ya Milky...that's the stuff.. my own blubber is like that now too!! Didnt think 6 months ago itd be like that. Yay us!!


----------



## Milky

mixerD1:3398732 said:


> Good on ya Milky...that's the stuff.. my own blubber is like that now too!! Didnt think 6 months ago itd be like that. Yay us!!


Ha ha l am just glad someone understood and l didnt sound like a mentalist !!

Its a weird thing mate isnt it.


----------



## tyramhall

Milky said:


> Well its a brand new day to train, eat well and count down the days to my holiday.
> 
> Mirror is being very kind ATM and l think l can genuinely feel the fat breaking down around my midsection, l will try to explain.
> 
> As l pinch the fat, l can actuall move it to the point it feels almost water. I can roll it about under my skin rather than it being an unmovable mass of fat.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


Sounds good pal. What weight are you trying to get down to?


----------



## Milky

tyramhall:3398887 said:


> Sounds good pal. What weight are you trying to get down to?


No specific weight mate just visible abs.


----------



## tyramhall

Milky said:


> No specific weight mate just visible abs.


By the sound of it, doesnt seem like your far off it then!


----------



## Milky

tyramhall said:


> By the sound of it, doesnt seem like your far off it then!


Hand on heart l dont think l am.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Well its a brand new day to train, eat well and count down the days to my holiday.
> 
> Mirror is being very kind ATM and l think l can genuinely feel the fat breaking down around my midsection, l will try to explain.
> 
> As l pinch the fat, l can actuall move it to the point it feels almost water. I can roll it about under my skin rather than it being an unmovable mass of fat.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


Makes perfect sense mate, nice feeling eh?!

Hope the graveyard shift goes as well as it can do mate.

1 more week and you're be on that beach getting pestered for diet/training tips by other holiday makers and you'll be lapping it up


----------



## aad123

Replicator said:


> Its a stimulant milky and a powerful one at that .its a decongestant and bronchodilator..............anything that helps your breathing is a stimulant .
> 
> As you may have read here Im prescribed Salbutemol to help me breathe .(so get mine for free LOL)..its the same as clenbuterol just a different name
> 
> Some dodgy fvckers use to give this to thier horses before races so that they could run better with it opening up the airways, but got banned I believe
> 
> Clenbuterol Side Effects
> 
> Clenbuterol is drug that is known to help people suffering from lung problems like asthma. This medicine helps a person breathe normally and is also used by some veterinarians to treat animals who suffered from breathing disorders. The sufferer may feel relief upon taking Clebuterol but there are also side effects they experience on the other hand. There are five common Clenbuterol side effects known. One is jitters or shakes, insomnia, anxiety, muscle crumps and headaches.
> 
> Jitters or shakes is a common side effect for most anti asthma medications felt mostly by the hand. This is because of the nervous system that reacts with the medicine. But sooner or later, the body will also adapt to this type of side effect.
> 
> Insomnia is experienced by many but not all. Since this is a stimulant, others people who suffers insomnia are advice to take it during daytime. The body gets to work throughout the day and will no longer bother the person not to sleep since the body and mind is tired and needs to rest as well.
> 
> Anxiety is a very common side effect to any stimulants. No one can tell when will anxiety strikes to an individual taking stimulants. But rest assured that it won't take long enough. Users of Clenbuterol will be fine.
> 
> Muscle cramps is one serious side effect of Clenbuterol that may lead to cardiac hypertrophy. Since this steroid affects the muscles, sometimes it will target cardiovascular muscles. If you sense any muscle cramp, it is best to drink plenty of water. By drinking plenty of water, muscle cramps will occur very seldom.
> 
> Headaches are side effects that one will feel if the dosage is too high especially when you are still starting to take Clenbuterol. It is always best to start on small dosage and observe the reactions then gradually increase. By doing this, headache is less experienced by the user.
> 
> There are also serious side effects because this may lead to death when overdosed because it may cause the heart muscles to stiff as it cramps. There is also another negative effect on the thyroid that may lead to serious illness called hypothyroidism. Clenbuterol is known to burn fats and make a person lose weight. But sometimes the weight loss of a person may lead to uncontrollable hypothyroidism.


Just read this post Replicator and Iv been using a Ventolin inhaler for a good twenty years and my hands shake most of the time, I dont have any other symtoms but is the sabutamol sulphate used in the inhayler the same as the above ??? Could this be the reason Iv always been a skinny runt ???


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Makes perfect sense mate, nice feeling eh?!
> 
> Hope the graveyard shift goes as well as it can do mate.
> 
> 1 more week and you're be on that beach getting pestered for diet/training tips by other holiday makers and you'll be lapping it up


Did it last nite mate and flew it in, job today and tomorow cancelled so happy days !


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Did it last nite mate and flew it in, job today and tomorow cancelled so happy days !


Ahh got my days mixed up.

Glad it went well fella and make the most of the couple of days off!


----------



## Milky

Just trained and ragged my upper spine / neck to the point l has to spew the workout.

Feeling and looking good tho, noticing differences by the day as well which l know sounds odd and maybe all in my head but hey l am loving it.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Well its a brand new day to train, eat well and count down the days to my holiday.
> 
> Mirror is being very kind ATM and l think l can genuinely feel the fat breaking down around my midsection, l will try to explain.
> 
> As l pinch the fat, l can actuall move it to the point it feels almost water. I can roll it about under my skin rather than it being an unmovable mass of fat.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


Totally ..............I got that right away ...........................far quicker than the food posts earlier :lol:


----------



## Milky

Cracking video..


----------



## tyramhall

Milky said:


> Cracking video..


Quality video. Some big dudes on that!

Loved the iron mike speech tho!


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Cracking video..


Agreed


----------



## Milky

Neck feels like l have been in a car crash !


----------



## Milky

Tomorow l ma having beans and egg on toast for my brekky and fu*k it !

:lol:


----------



## Milky

Just weighed in at 15.3

Not lost but not gained and given the week l have had l am over the moon with this.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Just weighed in at 15.3
> 
> Not lost but not gained and given the week l have had l am over the moon with this.


You said yourself how different you feel so i wouldn't get bogged down with weight watching. Your body is re-comping and that is all that matters mate.

I've put on 10lbs in 2 weeks lol!!! A few months ago that would've depressed me but it's probably a bit of water or fat where i've not done any exercise in nearly a week, so it is what it is. I still feel ok when i look in the mirror so hey ho.

So is it 1 week left now Milky?!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

^^good going mate. how's the neck?


----------



## Milky

Yeah 1 week left.

Had so many positive comments from people its incredible, on here, at the gym, at work, even the barbers !!!!

Definatly going to continue on this route and gain some abs, some more definition and then lean bulk then to see where it takes me.


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> ^^good going mate. how's the neck?


Stiff mate. Volterol it is.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

aad123 said:


> Just read this post Replicator and Iv been using a Ventolin inhaler for a good twenty years and my hands shake most of the time, I dont have any other symtoms but is the sabutamol sulphate used in the inhayler the same as the above ??? Could this be the reason Iv always been a skinny runt ???


Yes it is the same salbutamol, yes it will make your hands shake, no it won't be enough to affect your weight.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Just trying to work my way through this journal Milky, really giving me a boost. Cheers.


----------



## Milky

well l want to train but my neck is killing me so not sure what to do.

I know l wont be able to go heavy, which will pi*s me off, so l may go for a pump only.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> well l want to train but my neck is killing me so not sure what to do.
> 
> I know l wont be able to go heavy, which will pi*s me off, so l may go for a pump only.


Get down here, you can get your things and we can go powermill if you fancy?


----------



## Another Excuse

Good to see you still making good progress!! I have been failing a bit with life seeking to get in the way, but plan and hope to get back into it soon and reading through what I missed here bound to help.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Get down here, you can get your things and we can go powermill if you fancy?


What you training mate ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> What you training mate ?


Anything but legs m8, still throbbing like buggery. Im done for the week just boredom kicking in


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Anything but legs m8, still throbbing like buggery. Im done for the week just boredom kicking in


What time you going mate ?

Do you want to come pick me up in the van, kill 2 bitds ?


----------



## Guest

Can do m8, im good to go whenever you're ready


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Can do m8, im good to go whenever you're ready


Me too mate so just give me a time and were good.


----------



## Guest

Be at yours for quarter to 11 then m8, give me time to get my pre workout eat in


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> well l want to train but my neck is killing me so not sure what to do.
> 
> I know l wont be able to go heavy, which will pi*s me off, so l may go for a pump only.


Lots of warming up of your neck first and you should be ok.* No excuses, smash it up!

* Daz cannot be held responsible for any injuries or death as a result of any advice profferred.


----------



## Dazza

Milky what's your calorie intake, mine is between 1600/1800 i play it by ear. Though i went for it this week and lost a good bit of fat, but i felt weak so am pushing my luck.

Will you be doing pics next week, it'll be interesting to see your progress.


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> Lots of warming up of your neck first and you should be ok.* No excuses, smash it up!
> 
> * Daz cannot be held responsible for any injuries or death as a result of any advice profferred.


Well l took your " advice " and my head fell off so thanks a bunch for that !



Dazzza said:


> Milky what's your calorie intake, mine is between 1600/1800 i play it by ear. Though i went for it this week and lost a good bit of fat, but i felt weak so am pushing my luck.
> 
> Will you be doing pics next week, it'll be interesting to see your progress.


I have just taken some qt the gym mate and trying to upload them.

Well the ego took over as l cant be having anyone let alone that lump make me look like a tart !

Hammered back royally !


----------



## Milky

Just taken


----------



## Milky

Another


----------



## Milky

Another one


----------



## liam0810

Looking good mate. Get some flexing!


----------



## Guest

Haha, good session that m8. Enjoyed it


----------



## Milky

I hate posting pics.

I look ten times better in reality l swear.


----------



## Dazza

Likewise cameras are never kind.

Mind using a phone doesn't help.

Looking good btw, you've certainly leaned out.


----------



## gummyp

Looking good milky.

You've really leaned out. You've really put in the work mate


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I hate posting pics.
> 
> I look ten times better in reality l swear.


FFS, you look great in those pics, can really see you leaning up a helluva lot mate.

What about putting up a vid, someone mentioned it a few pages back, maybe that will give a more realistic view of how you look in the real?

Anyways, great work and hammer the sh!t out of it this last week!!!!!!

Remember, 16st <10% BF, eyes on the prize:cool:


----------



## retro-mental

looking good Gee


----------



## Kennyken

Milky could you go back to my thread please cheers


----------



## MURPHYZ

Looking lean Milky m8, decent light would make a world of difference to your pics, but yeah defo looking well.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:



> I hate posting pics.
> 
> I look ten times better in reality l swear.


okay okay we believe ye :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Milky

Just " cheated "

Well hardly a cheat TBH, loads of ham, tomatoe's, boiled eggs, lettuce and salad potatoes, bloody lovely it was !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just " cheated "
> 
> Well hardly a cheat TBH, loads of ham, tomatoe's, boiled eggs, lettuce and salad potatoes, bloody lovely it was !


arent you supposed to have refeed day sunday ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> arent you supposed to have refeed day sunday ??


Yeah but Paul said given the week l have had etc l could just have the one meal this week.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Yeah but Paul said given the week l have had etc l could just have the one meal this week.


Does Paul advise you with training too, Milky? Exercises, sets, reps etc?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah but Paul said given the week l have had etc l could just have the one meal this week.


You have done fcukin brilliant mate , i really repect you for your efforts, and wish i had put the same effort in myself last few weeks , some of us can do it and some of us struggle, but i love to see people doing it and doing well , you will be going away in a great condition and i bet your fcukin walking tall for the whole holiday bro X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> You have done fcukin brilliant mate , i really repect you for your efforts, and wish i had put the same effort in myself last few weeks , some of us can do it and some of us struggle, but i love to see people doing it and doing well , you will be going away in a great condition and i bet your fcukin walking tall for the whole holiday bro X


Cheers mate, l have loved every minute of it.

Work has made it hard sometimes and the wife has been an amazing support to me.

This is only the begining for me, l have big plans for the future..

:thumbup1:

Paul has agreed to continue working with me so l am fu8kig buzzing even more now !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just " cheated "
> 
> Well hardly a cheat TBH, loads of ham, tomatoe's, boiled eggs, lettuce and salad potatoes, bloody lovely it was !


Sounds good to me ...............im off to the fridge !!!!!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> You have done fcukin brilliant mate , i really repect you for your efforts, and wish i had put the same effort in myself last few weeks , some of us can do it and some of us struggle, but i love to see people doing it and doing well , you will be going away in a great condition and i bet your fcukin walking tall for the whole holiday bro X


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> Another one


Boom, great back big man!


----------



## biglbs

Well done with everything in here mate,food.training the lot,lookin great


----------



## Milky

Omellette time.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Omellette time.


Shes sat here eating chippy, my old fella and his other half are here. Im sat here eating a bowl of fruit.....

Just fancy a big steak! Starving now!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Shes sat here eating chippy, my old fella and his other half are here. Im sat here eating a bowl of fruit.....
> 
> Just fancy a big steak! Starving now!


Kill them all mate, it will be justified !


----------



## tyramhall

Milky said:


> Omellette time.


Love the fact you can practically put anything on them. Its a great way to get rid of going out of date food from the fridge and cupboards!


----------



## Milky

tyramhall said:


> Love the fact you can practically put anything on them. Its a great way to get rid of going out of date food from the fridge and cupboards!


Not on Scarbs diet mate, trust me !


----------



## tyramhall

Milky said:


> Not on Scarbs diet mate, trust me !


Lol. What you having on it? Get a picture up!


----------



## Milky

tyramhall said:


> Lol. What you having on it? Get a picture up!


Mushrooms, thats it, nothing else as my mrs forgot to buy green beans.


----------



## tyramhall

Milky said:


> Mushrooms, thats it, nothing else as my mrs forgot to buy green beans.


Sounds lovely!

So how many calories are you cutting on?


----------



## Milky

tyramhall said:


> Sounds lovely!
> 
> So how many calories are you cutting on?


i honestly dont know, Paul e mails my diet and l follow it.


----------



## Kennyken

Milky said:


> i honestly dont know, Paul e mails my diet and l follow it.


I would prefer that tbh. I like a simple life.

Just worry about getting the food in me then


----------



## Milky

Kennyken said:


> I would prefer that tbh. I like a simple life.
> 
> Just worry about getting the food in me then


Its not as simple as you think mate, it still needs to be weighed out and prepared.

Thing is tho and l apologise for boring people with this its STRUCTURE, its a plan, a goal, something you are headin towards and that for me is what l need.

Its so easy to skip a meal or training session when it doesnt really matter but when your answering to someone you cant do that because they will pretty quickly get sick of your bullsh*t excuses and make you feel like the failure you are.

Thats my opinon anyway, l admire those who can drive themselves to greatness, l really do.


----------



## Milky

I could kill for some toast, dripping in salted butter..


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> I could kill for some toast, dripping in salted butter..


What did Paul tell you to do if you get cravings?


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> What did Paul tell you to do if you get cravings?


Ring him so he can tear me a new one

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Ring him so he can tear me a new one
> 
> :lol:


i will have that toast and salty butter for you bro (take one for the team) X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i will have that toast and salty butter for you bro (take one for the team) X


Cheers man,

I knew someone would help me out !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Cheers man,
> 
> I knew someone would help me out !


uncut loaf i will cut into massive doorwedges how many do you want me to have ( i have had a big dinner though)


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> uncut loaf i will cut into massive doorwedges how many do you want me to have ( i have had a big dinner though)


Just a couple mate dont want to upset your tummy when your helping me out you dirty fat horrible teasing tw*t !

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just a couple mate dont want to upset your tummy when your helping me out you dirty fat horrible teasing tw*t !
> 
> :lol:


remember that when im laid on the bech next week and the kids are trying to push me back into the sea, and when your laying there surrounded by all the women feeding you fcukin grapes and making you drink champagne from there belly buttons pmsl !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> remember that when im laid on the bech next week and the kids are trying to push me back into the sea, and when your laying there surrounded by all the women feeding you fcukin grapes and making you drink champagne from there belly buttons pmsl !!!


Yeah can see the wife going for that mate, mind you was she too have an " accident " and be confinde to the hotel, well you never know...

:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah can see the wife going for that mate, mind you was she too have an " accident " and be confinde to the hotel, well you never know...
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


i will eat thick cut bread and butter for you mate but you can b0ll0x if you think im going to come and trip over your wife so you can take my place on the beach bieng pampered by hot women pmsl


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> Yeah can see the wife going for that mate, mind you was she too have an " accident " and be confinde to the hotel, well you never know...
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


I like your thinking m8.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Its not as simple as you think mate, it still needs to be weighed out and prepared.
> 
> Thing is tho and l apologise for boring people with this its STRUCTURE, its a plan, a goal, something you are headin towards and that for me is what l need.
> 
> Its so easy to skip a meal or training session when it doesnt really matter but when your answering to someone you cant do that because they will pretty quickly get sick of your bullsh*t excuses and make you feel like the failure you are.
> 
> Thats my opinon anyway, l admire those who can drive themselves to greatness, l really do.


This has really got me thinking about getting some assistance tbh.

Having someone to answer to and report to all the time must be a huge push.

The way i look at it is, i don't drink, smoke, go out socialising down the pub with mates, mortgaged up to the eyeballs so BB is pretty much my only vice and i want to get the most out of it, so it would be money well spent imo. Structure is good lol!!

Hmmm, what to do.......


----------



## Milky

Well was just about to do my jab but wife has managed to pi*s me right off to the point l cant be ar*ed asking her to do it now.


----------



## cas

Blooming hell mate, look at you now!


----------



## Milky

cas said:


> Blooming hell mate, look at you now!


Ha ha cheers mate.


----------



## defdaz

Mmmm


----------



## defdaz

Sorry :crying:


----------



## flinty90

defdaz said:


> Mmmm


cool p1ss and toast lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Well was just about to do my jab but wife has managed to pi*s me right off to the point l cant be ar*ed asking her to do it now.


Stubborn fvcker like myself. Do yourself a favour, clear the air and get the jab in ya, THEN have the hump lol


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Well was just about to do my jab but wife has managed to pi*s me right off to the point l cant be ar*ed asking her to do it now.


Must be something in the air as I had a barny with Lou this morning as well and nearly kicked her out of the house!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Me three currently in a mood !


She's staying at her sisters tonight so peace and quiet and no atmosphere in the house.


----------



## Milky

Off too bed, hungry and no jab but hey ho...


----------



## Milky

Nothing to report really but upper body feels huge today.


----------



## flinty90

morning bro..


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3403764 said:


> morning bro..


Morning matey, one week to go for me "


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Morning matey, one week to go for me "


5 days for me too


----------



## MURPHYZ

Pair of cnuts, I'm stuck here this year.


----------



## Replicator

4 days for me finish on Friday for a week

Morning Milky


----------



## Incredible Bulk

why no jab, MTFU and do it yourself you girl lol... we have guys at the gym like that


----------



## Milky

Incredible [URL=Bulk:3404178]Bulk:3404178[/URL] said:


> why no jab, MTFU and do it yourself you girl lol... we have guys at the gym like that


I cant reach round mate and get it right so l just prefer her to do it.


----------



## Kennyken

Milky said:


> I cant reach round mate and get it right so l just prefer her to do it.


Get flinty to do it his good at reach arounds


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Milky said:


> I cant reach round mate and get it right so l just prefer her to do it.


just put it on the floor, pin pointing up and sit down on it...works all the same?

*disclaimer...do not do this you dumb fcker lol*


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Get flinty to do it his good at reach arounds


lol. my reputation proceeds me. at least im good at something hey x


----------



## Milky

Just got thro the door, head is banging, my god its been a weird day.

Gonna give myself an hour or so and see where l am, may train if l can.


----------



## Queenie

Hey milky thank u for the note in my journal - its going well, but I'm lucky that I have help and the support from everyone else has been fab.

Hope you're good x


----------



## Milky

Headache still here so no gym.

So be it, l shall not dwell on it, life is good. the mirror is being kind so l am happy.

I have resisted eating sh*t tonight which was soooooooo tempting but l decided l would rather not eat than eat crap.


----------



## Milky

RXQueenie said:


> Hey milky thank u for the note in my journal - its going well, but I'm lucky that I have help and the support from everyone else has been fab.
> 
> Hope you're good x


i am great yeah and your bang on, the help and support does help immensely.


----------



## cas

Milky said:


> Headache still here so no gym.
> 
> So be it, l shall not dwell on it, life is good. the mirror is being kind so l am happy.
> 
> I have resisted eating sh*t tonight which was soooooooo tempting but l decided l would rather not eat than eat crap.


I will tell you what, dieting is the hardest thing I have ever done. Esp when you are hungry and crave junk and are out of calories for the rest of the day. It takes a lot of will power!


----------



## flinty90

cas said:


> I will tell you what, dieting is the hardest thing I have ever done. Esp when you are hungry and crave junk and are out of calories for the rest of the day. It takes a lot of will power!


deffo the making or breaking of progress imo....


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky u r the man!!! U r a seriously dedicated trainer!! U done well to ignore temptation and it has made u a better man for it!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Milky

Cheers chaps.

Really am seeing good things for the future re my physique.

I want my.fitness levels to continue to grow as well as adding good clean muscle.

Buzzing for it every day l wake up.


----------



## MURPHYZ

this about right then, morning m8.


----------



## defdaz

Haha Breeny!

Loving the PMA Milky! Friggin hate headaches, especially the ones when they're so bad that as soon as your start a set and the pressure builds and your head feels like it's going to explode. Completely ruins the workout - much better plan to put it off.


----------



## Milky

defdaz:3406753 said:


> Haha Breeny!
> 
> Loving the PMA Milky! Friggin hate headaches, especially the ones when they're so bad that as soon as your start a set and the pressure builds and your head feels like it's going to explode. Completely ruins the workout - much better plan to put it off.


Spot on mate, why do a half ar*ed workout when it can wait a day.

Bloody starving this morning for some reason. Glad tho, l feel l need to suffer a bit as l approach the final furlong.


----------



## shaunmac

After seeing your profile pic changing frequently I've sub'd to this thread!

Looking good milky. Keep up the good work? As I haven't got 3 days to read every page, are you currently cutting, bulking or recomp?

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky

shaunmac:3407224 said:


> After seeing your profile pic changing frequently I've sub'd to this thread!
> 
> Looking good milky. Keep up the good work? As I haven't got 3 days to read every page, are you currently cutting, bulking or recomp?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shaun


I basically began a cut of sorts for my holiday mate, dropped two and half stone and reduced BF by at least 8 % in 3 months.

Given how it has progressed l intend to aim for a minimum of visible abs and who knows what from there.


----------



## shaunmac

That's good then.

Keep up the good work.

You cutting with/without AAS?


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> That's good then.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> You cutting with/without AAS?


With mate,

Just got thro the bastard door, really can see my ripping someones head off here.

If its late tomorow l start my holiday early, fu8k it, l aint missing the gym every night.


----------



## Milky

Thought l would log in too prove l. Am sill at it.


----------



## shaunmac

I'm up for work myself. Been up half an hour and just finished off 5 scrambled eggs and 1 toast.

Feel like I could go back to sleep rather than work!


----------



## shaunmac

I'm up for work myself. Been up half an hour and just finished off 5 scrambled eggs and 1 toast.

Feel like I could go back to sleep rather than work!


----------



## GreedyBen

Milky said:


> Thought l would log in too prove l. Am sill at it.


No rest for the wicked eh? Haven't had the chance to read up on what your doing but whatever it is it's working!


----------



## Milky

Be easier to get up for work rather than treadmill.


----------



## flinty90

morning milky. you think anymore about our conversation yesterday bro. ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3409810 said:


> morning milky. you think anymore about our conversation yesterday bro. ??


Yeah mite give it a try today mate see how l get ob.


----------



## Milky

Ready to jack my job in here.


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Ready to jack my job in here.


not going too well today?


----------



## Milky

Rykard:3410959 said:


> not going too well today?


Gonna be 8 pm.when l get home again mate.


----------



## Rykard

sh1t - bummer mate - on the bright side the holiday is a day closer


----------



## Milky

Rykard:3410995 said:


> sh1t - bummer mate - on the bright side the holiday is a day closer


I know mate but no gym again and being had for a ku*t.


----------



## Rykard

is a change a realistic option?


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> I know mate but no gym again and being had for a ku*t.


Hope it gets sorted...diets tend to compound issues like this as well...what with tolerance levels being lower


----------



## Milky

Rykard:3411024 said:


> is a change a realistic option?


Can get a job anywhere mate, at the most 3 phone calls.


----------



## Milky

CJ:3411037 said:


> Hope it gets sorted...diets tend to compound issues like this as well...what with tolerance levels being lower


Possibly right mate.

Just really wanted to push myself this week.


----------



## aad123

Ginger Ben said:
 

> Can't you make Sunday dinner the cheat meal so at least you can have that one.together. Can't beat Sunday dinner!


Thats exactly what I do, I changed my refeed day to a sunday so I could have a big old roast followed by a pudding. Far better than KFC or McD's in my view.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Can get a job anywhere mate, at the most 3 phone calls.


Go for it when ye get back from hols then milky.......... change is as good as a rest sometimes


----------



## MURPHYZ

I fcuking hate with a passion the job I do now, I have managed to find another but I'm waiting for my CSCS card to come through so I jack the ****e job.


----------



## Milky

Breeny said:


> I fcuking hate with a passion the job I do now, I have managed to find another but I'm waiting for my CSCS card to come through so I jack the ****e job.


I actually like my job TBH mate l just hate working late.

Just got in 10 mins ago, fu*king gutted l am, so much for the big push.


----------



## defdaz

Tell me you get paid overtime at least mate?!


----------



## Milky

defdaz:3412439 said:


> Tell me you get paid overtime at least mate?!


Yeah but TBH mate he can shove it.

I would prefer my life than the extra £30 or so he will pay me.


----------



## Iluv2b_Free

what you using for AAS currently to cut? T3 / clen as well?


----------



## Milky

Iluv2b_Free:3412904 said:


> what you using for AAS currently to cut? T3 / clen as well?


Tesf, tren and mast with clen and T3 on a 3 weekly cycle mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

What u mean 3 weekly cycle mate?


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff:3412913 said:


> What u mean 3 weekly cycle mate?


Week 1 : 40 mg

Week 2 ; 80

Week 3 ; 120

Followed by 2 weeks off.


----------



## aad123

Milky said:


> Ha ha l am just glad someone understood and l didnt sound like a mentalist !!
> 
> Its a weird thing mate isnt it.


I know what you mean. Its like the feel of a bean bag you used when you were at school. Mine feels exactly the same so we are all heading the the right direction.


----------



## Milky

just got in,

400 TONNE for me today, the dirty greedy bastard !

I am totally shagged out TBH.

Gonna give myself half an hour and see if l can muster some energy to train.


----------



## flinty90

Hey milk, if i dont speak to you before have a good holiday mate , exciting times ahead when we return X


----------



## aad123

Well Milky I have finally caught up on the entire journal, all 454 pages... Iv enjoyed the journey so far and look forward to part 2 following your holiday. Your drive and determination has rubbed of on me and at times when I feel low I just have a read of this journal and then I just pick myself up and crack on with things. You must be the only person who has more set backs than me and you just keep pressing on. You are a true inspiration to all of us who struggle from time to time. Not sure about the 5am cardio though, rather you than me.



From what Dave said and the recent photo he posted this could be the cure for your sleep problems.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Hey milk, if i dont speak to you before have a good holiday mate , exciting times ahead when we return X


Yeah few little comps going on mate.

I am up against the Dutch Scot army by the look if it !!


----------



## Milky

aad123 said:


> Well Milky I have finally caught up on the entire journal, all 454 pages... Iv enjoyed the journey so far and look forward to part 2 following your holiday. Your drive and determination has rubbed of on me and at times when I feel low I just have a read of this journal and then I just pick myself up and crack on with things. You must be the only person who has more set backs than me and you just keep pressing on. You are a true inspiration to all of us who struggle from time to time. Not sure about the 5am cardio though, rather you than me.


Mate you fall down, you pick yourself up, you dust yourself of and you say " right you bastard, lets see what else you got to throm at me " and you carry on.

Work has been a total **** this week, l mean to the point l feel like jackng but when l return its all guns blazing for me !

Cheers for the kind words mate, mean a lot.


----------



## Guest

Stick with it mucka, work pays the bills mate end of story. Granted past few week been [email protected], but it lines the pocket.

You can only do your best m8, and you do that. You cant ask more.


----------



## gummyp

Milky remind me how long you have been dieting with Paul?


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> Milky remind me how long you have been dieting with Paul?


11 weeks mate.


----------



## shaunmac

Get yourself a sugar free energy drink down you and cane some weights! You know you'll feel better for it


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Get yourself a sugar free energy drink down you and cane some weights! You know you'll feel better for it


I wish l could mate but believe it or not my feet are killing me.

Standing on hot tarmac all day does them no good.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I wish l could mate but believe it or not my feet are killing me.
> 
> Standing on hot tarmac all day does them no good.


you should keep your boots on then bro lol but its good practice for that sandy beach in turkey woop woop !!!!


----------



## aad123

Just back from my 3rd cardio session of the week. I may be getting the bug and have even thought about getting hold of either a treadmill or cross trainer for the winter. As you say it's a lot more appealing when you don't even have to leave the house. Don't mind in this weather but when it's cold and wet don't know how much I would fancy it then.

Iv no idea how you put up with your work, it would drive me crazy. I finish at 4.30 and only very occasionally stay over, mainly because I don't get overtime pay. I don't think that a job should impact on your family / outside life. I enjoy my work but at the end of the day it's just a means to an end.


----------



## liam0810

So it's you against the Dutch Scott team is it?


----------



## flinty90

lol Milky where has all this competition come from between yourself and the dutch boys ??


----------



## liam0810

flinty90 said:


> lol Milky where has all this competition come from between yourself and the dutch boys ??


It's because we are young and full of spunk and Milky just wants to flirt with us ha!


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3415185 said:


> It's because we are young and full of spunk and Milky just wants to flirt with us ha!


I cant be having all you young nancy boys making me look like an octegenerain so l have made it my duty to form Team Scarb and leather you all with my zimmer !


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> I cant be having all you young nancy boys making me look like an octegenerain so l have made it my duty to form Team Scarb and leather you all with my zimmer !


Bring it on Gearhead Granddad!


----------



## Milky

God knows how but without even training this week l have leaned up a bit more.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> God knows how but without even training this week l have leaned up a bit more.


Proof that diet is most important element


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> God knows how but without even training this week l have leaned up a bit more.


As GB says diet mate, also once the furnace is burning, it keeps burning it will keep going, even if you skip a week. I have been the same - had daughter with me this week in London for work experience at a friends company. So no training this week. However weight has dropped a little but is fat as BF% is down as well 

Back on the iron at the weekend and properly next week, and the cardio 

Hope you have a good bank holiday break buddy.


----------



## Milky

Just got in and eyes are stinging l am that shattered, gonna try and muster up the energy / will power to train but TBH its doubtfull.


----------



## aad123

Sometime were tired and dont feel like training we have the best sessions. This happens to me often and after Iv had a good session Im glad I made the effort. Stick on a youtube vid, get yourself fired up and smash the weights, you know you will feel bad if you dont.


----------



## Milky

aad123 said:


> Sometime were tired and dont feel like training we have the best sessions. This happens to me often and after Iv had a good session Im glad I made the effort. Stick on a youtube vid, get yourself fired up and smash the weights, you know you will feel bad if you dont.


Yeah thinking gonna have some food and go mate.

I need to vent some of my " frustrations " shall we say.


----------



## aad123

DiggyV said:


> As GB says diet mate, also once the furnace is burning, it keeps burning it will keep going, even if you skip a week. I have been the same - had daughter with me this week in London for work experience at a friends company. So no training this week. However weight has dropped a little but is fat as BF% is down as well
> 
> Back on the iron at the weekend and properly next week, and the cardio
> 
> Hope you have a good bank holiday break buddy.


Totally agree with this. Since I sorted my diet out my training has improved no end. Any new diet is a bit difficult to start with and like you I was skeptical about the refeed days but it was the best move I ever made.


----------



## aad123

Plyometric ball slams are the best when you feel a little wound up. Just grab a medicine ball and smash that fukcer into the floor as hard as you can, catch it on the way up lift it over head and smash the fukcer again and again. Feels amazing !!!!!


----------



## George-Bean

been afk for a while, thought I would look in and see if Milky is running 40 miles a night on the treadmill yet ;-D


----------



## MURPHYZ

George-Bean said:


> been afk for a while, thought I would look in and see if Milky is running 40 miles a night on the treadmill yet ;-D


nah m8 not yet he aint, only 39.5 so far. Reckon he'll wear that treadmill out soon enough tbh.


----------



## Milky

Breeny:3417643 said:


> nah m8 not yet he aint, only 39.5 so far. Reckon he'll wear that treadmill out soon enough tbh.


I have toned it down this last week, work has near killed me.


----------



## George-Bean

Theres been a message from Ebay saying they urgently need people to sell their treadmills as demand is huge in the Bury area.


----------



## Replicator

enjoy yer hols m8


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott:3417853 said:


> ScotT lol makes me sound Scottish and Dutch! Lol
> 
> Enjoy hols mate have a blast ya lucky thing


Sorry mate and will do.


----------



## biglbs

Morning dawning,you ok mate?


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3418329 said:


> Morning dawning,you ok mate?


Morning mate.

To be honest l am fu*king gutted about how this week has panned out.

Not my fault at all but really disappointed.


----------



## Tommy10

morning G.....hope u have a great holiday i expect some snaps :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Tommy10:3418472 said:


> morning G.....hope u have a great holiday i expect some snaps :thumb:


As always my friend.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> As always my friend.


See what ya mean,,,,picccies!! :thumb:

Mate a set back is nothing,look in the mirror,he is the only one who is ****ed off......you are doing so well


----------



## mikemull

Have agood hol mate


----------



## defdaz

Don't beat yourself up mate over the week, sometimes a rest does you good. Have a good holiday and smash some sh*t up when you get back.


----------



## shaunmac

Have a nice time away. Chillax as much as possible!


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> Don't beat yourself up mate over the week, sometimes a rest does you good. Have a good holiday and smash some sh*t up when you get back.


I would prefer the rest on my terms tho mate TBH.



shaunmac said:


> Have a nice time away. Chillax as much as possible!


Fu*king NO chance, i am gonna make the most of the time off to train my AR*E OFF !

:lol:

Well work is finally fu*king OVER !

Here is the plan, eat clean as fu*k today, tomorow, tanning jab tonight, full body workout tomorow and sunbed, final jab pre holiday.

Had a few compliments today, 3 of which from complete strangers, one lad asking me training and diet advice, so something somewhere has gone to plan.

Lads said my back is looking huge, probably down to waist getting smaller.

Been a miserable grumpy git this week, a combination of diet, lack of training and stress of work.

Wife has asked whats happening with the treadmill now, she now knows she goes before my baby !


----------



## George-Bean

Im going Turkey for two weeks at the end of sept and plan a similar fit fest Milky ;-D You have a good time bretherin!


----------



## Milky

Weird dream the other night l meant to share.

I dreamt l caught my ex wife out cheatng on me with either someone l know or someone famous, anyway l got a grip of this person and pumelled them royally, then we were in a taxi argueing and the ex became a black woman some how, at this point l woke up.

What really freaked me out and bothered me was the fact l couldnt knock this bloke out :lol:

And l mean really bothered me to the point l was fuming with myself !


----------



## Dazza

That must have been some block of cheese you had.


----------



## Milky

Dazzza said:


> That must have been some block of cheese you had.


Yeah it came in the shape of Tren mate...

:lol:


----------



## Dezw

Quality journal mate, not one for reading them but this definitely worth spending some time on.

I know how you feel with work and setbacks in general, I'm a high up member in the club of two steps forward, 350 back!

I used to work long hours pouring and finishing concrete, longest shift was 27.5 hours, total killer, but regularly clocked 14-16 hour days.

Couple years ago i was going for the Scottish Powerlifting Championships, but work destroyed any hopes I had, was constantly tired and could barely train.

Home life suffered to, so much so i eventaully chucked it and currently I just have a part time postman job, less stress, less hours, less pay but I won't give the extra time I have with the family back for anything.

Not sure if your work is that bad, but sometimes a change of job can work wonders for the rest of your life.

Anyways enough of me talking ****e, this is your journal after all hehe.


----------



## Milky

Dezw said:


> Quality journal mate, not one for reading them but this definitely worth spending some time on.
> 
> I know how you feel with work and setbacks in general, I'm a high up member in the club of two steps forward, 350 back!
> 
> I used to work long hours pouring and finishing concrete, longest shift was 27.5 hours, total killer, but regularly clocked 14-16 hour days.
> 
> Couple years ago i was going for the Scottish Powerlifting Championships, but work destroyed any hopes I had, was constantly tired and could barely train.
> 
> Home life suffered to, so much so i eventaully chucked it and currently I just have a part time postman job, less stress, less hours, less pay but I won't give the extra time I have with the family back for anything.
> 
> Not sure if your work is that bad, but sometimes a change of job can work wonders for the rest of your life.
> 
> Anyways enough of me talking ****e, this is your journal after all hehe.


I think with us mate were always mega busy school hols doing car parks / playgrounds etc.

Should it get too much l will jack, nothing surer than that.


----------



## Milky

Gym opens in 4 hours 40 mins.


----------



## George-Bean

mine opens in 1 hour and 59 minutes lol.

We are going to a place called Side not far from Antalya.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mines already open, I'm still in bed however


----------



## Milky

I feel very weird, light headed and sickly for some reason.


----------



## aad123

Probable excited about you holiday. :bounce:

Went out to eat yesterday and on the back of what you said about the steak you had a few times in the past I went for a 12oz rib eye steak and it was amazing. Just melted in my mouth, could have easily eaten two it was that nice.

No more strange dreams then ?


----------



## Milky

aad123 said:


> Probable excited about you holiday. :bounce:
> 
> Went out to eat yesterday and on the back of what you said about the steak you had a few times in the past I went for a 12oz rib eye steak and it was amazing. Just melted in my mouth, could have easily eaten two it was that nice.
> 
> No more strange dreams then ?


No mate but do another jab today so no doubt they will return.

Just found an abcess on my lower gum which may explain the ill feeling.


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> I feel very weird, light headed and sickly for some reason.


Hypo? Being up at half five? Get some nosh and a paracetamol down your neck, have a big dump and hopefully you'll feel better mate.


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> Hypo? Being up at half five? Get some nosh and a paracetamol down your neck, have a big dump and hopefully you'll feel better mate.


Nah not hypo mate, been there many times....

Could possibly be an after effect of the tanning jab or like l say abcess related.


----------



## aad123

Dizzyness and light headed should be my user name as I have it every day and have done for most of this year so I know how you feel. Its not pleasent at all. Iv forgot what it feels like to be normal.


----------



## defdaz

Maybe anxiety too mate...


----------



## Milky

Just done a fully body blast, nothing too strenoues, couple of sets of 15 reps at a decent weight just to get the pump on.

Still not feeling too great for some reason, binning the tanning jabs now, pretty sure there the culprit.

SAD AND PATHETIC as this will sound, and as most of you will know it goes against what l preach, l intend to train and eat pretty clean on holiday.

Here are my reasons .

I dont drink, so its not like l am sacrifising anyhing there.

The wife loves it by the pool, l get bored.

I can eat relatively clean but not obsess with it and probably just limit carbs in the evening.

It is possibly the only time l will get to train consistently without work and life getting in the way.

I will NOT let it spoil mine, or the wifes holiday but thinking about it why the hell not keep at it.

Flame at will people.


----------



## dipdabs

Sounds like a plan milky! The tanning jabs make me feel awful too, you aren't alone there. Theres nothing wrong with training on holiday if that's what you enjoy doing anyway!


----------



## Mingster

You go on holiday to do what makes you happy mate. If a bit of training and good food make you happy then go for it:thumbup1:

I get bored lying by the pool as well...


----------



## Ginger Ben

I do the same


----------



## dtlv

Milky said:


> Just done a fully body blast, nothing too strenoues, couple of sets of 15 reps at a decent weight just to get the pump on.
> 
> Still not feeling too great for some reason, binning the tanning jabs now, pretty sure there the culprit.
> 
> SAD AND PATHETIC as this will sound, and as most of you will know it goes against what l preach, l intend to train and eat pretty clean on holiday.
> 
> Here are my reasons .
> 
> I dont drink, so its not like l am sacrifising anyhing there.
> 
> The wife loves it by the pool, l get bored.
> 
> I can eat relatively clean but not obsess with it and probably just limit carbs in the evening.
> 
> It is possibly the only time l will get to train consistently without work and life getting in the way.
> 
> I will NOT let it spoil mine, or the wifes holiday but thinking about it why the hell not keep at it.
> 
> Flame at will people.


hey buddy, as others have said holiday is about doing what makes you happy and taking a break away from all the mundane day-to-day [email protected] that gets in the way of it for a short while... am similar to you; don't drink alcohol at any time (just don't enjoy it), eat clean most of the time (because I like it), and exercise is the ultimate feel good for me... doing that stuff without distractions in a beautiful place with a good climate with good company is pretty much heaven for me!


----------



## defdaz

It's your holiday, you do what makes you and the missus happy. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> It's your holiday, you do what makes you and the missus happy. :thumb:


So basically let her get steaming and fall out with every one then :lol:


----------



## Milky

Sorry just a word to the wise as well.

As you may remember Paul has me eating Cocopop ROKS post workout, well today the shop had none so l bought normal cocopops, well fu8k me how vile are they !

Anyone who feeds there kids them should be done for child abuse !


----------



## Milky

Oh yes !!


----------



## Milky

Can l also add a MASSIVE MASSIVE thank you to Paul Scarb.

He has given me the direction and structure l lacked in my training. For the first time in years l feel pretty good and l actually look like l train.

Its been a real pleasure for me having him guide me and when l return from my hols we have already spoke about the direction l want to take.

Again, thank you sincerely..

:beer:


----------



## liam0810

Ill be doing the same in Egypt mate. 2 weeks all inlucisive so will get plenty of cals in me and keep them as clean as possible. There's a gym in the hotel so will still go 4 times a week for weights and maybe a few more for cardio. There's even a Golds Gym near by so might go there.


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3421269 said:


> Ill be doing the same in Egypt mate. 2 weeks all inlucisive so will get plenty of cals in me and keep them as clean as possible. There's a gym in the hotel so will still go 4 times a week for weights and maybe a few more for cardio. There's even a Golds Gym near by so might go there.


I would love to go to the original Golds gym you know.


----------



## Milky

Bottom right jaw is now extremely swollen.

Mmmmmm.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Bottom right jaw is now extremely swollen.
> 
> Mmmmmm.


A couple of years ago I was crippled with pain in my jaw just as we were due to fly to Greece. Nearly didn't go. I got some anti biotics as soon as we got there and they cleared it up towards the end of the week. Always worth buying a couple of boxes of anti biotics on holiday as they come in handy when you're home and waiting for a docs appointment.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> A couple of years ago I was crippled with pain in my jaw just as we were due to fly to Greece. Nearly didn't go. I got some anti biotics as soon as we got there and they cleared it up towards the end of the week. Always worth buying a couple of boxes of anti biotics on holiday as they come in handy when you're home and waiting for a docs appointment.


Already on them mate, wife has a supply already.


----------



## biglbs

Are you swilling baby asprin over it as often as poss(avoiding swallow/o-dose!)


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Are you swilling baby asprin over it as often as poss(avoiding swallow/o-dose!)


No mate got some very expensive mouthwash l am using ATM.


----------



## George-Bean

hold a piece of raw onion on it between your teeth, trust me.


----------



## Milky

Feeling quite bloated for some reason, only had a steak and a few boiled pots.


----------



## George-Bean

I feel magnificent, I think I might have caught Milkyitus, gonna have to tie myself in the chair to stop me going out on the bike or working out ;-)


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> I feel magnificent, I think I might have caught Milkyitus, gonna have to tie myself in the chair to stop me going out on the bike or working out ;-)


Now, you may have just stoked me into the treadmill here mate.

:thumbup1:


----------



## aad123

How about next year we all go away as a huge group to somewhere with a fantastic gym and a huge pool and bar. All the men hit the gym everyday and train like crazy and all the women sit around the pool getting drunk and moaning about men. Everyone's a winner. Who's in ?


----------



## Milky

aad123 said:


> How about next year we all go away as a huge group to somewhere with a fantastic gym and a huge pool and bar. All the men hit the gym everyday and train like crazy and all the women sit around the pool getting drunk and moaning about men. Everyone's a winner. Who's in ?


As great an idea as it is mate we cant even arrange a decent get together in this country !!


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> I would love to go to the original Golds gym you know.


So would I mate but would need to be a lot bigger and ripped before I could walk in there!


----------



## aad123

liam0810 said:


> So would I mate but would need to be a lot bigger and ripped before I could walk in there!


Went to Egypt in March this year and it was hot as hell, temp in the late 20's / early 30's every day. Couldn't imagine how hot it would be now. It rained a few times and the floor was completely dry within seconds... Where are you off to ?


----------



## liam0810

aad123 said:


> Went to Egypt in March this year and it was hot as hell, temp in the late 20's / early 30's every day. Couldn't imagine how hot it would be now. It rained a few times and the floor was completely dry within seconds... Where are you off to ?


Im going november mate so it will be about 30 degrees so not too bad. It goes dark at 5 so I'll probably go then and it will be cooler. Going to Sharm mate, been three times before. Looking forward to 2 weeks relaxation


----------



## fossman

We went to Egypt in July 2007, the hotel had a thermometer by the pool that showed the air and pool temperature, most days it showed 50 odd degrees air temperature and 40 odd degrees pool temperature.

Just got back from Tunisia, the hotel had an excellent gym (loads of equipment), only problem was it was 35 degrees and there was no air conditioning in the gym.

I only went once and could only manage a 30 minute workout, I was dripping with sweat (soaked t shirt and sweat coming out my shins)! Not nice!


----------



## liam0810

That's like my gym in the summer, no AC and you sweat buckets. Training legs is unbearable in the heat. Then in winter its that cold you have icicles on your balls!

I love the heat in Sharm, so the hotter the better for me, obviously not when training though


----------



## aad123

I had the same problem in Cuba. The hotel was great, food was amazing but the gym was basically a brick out house with one window and a door. Iv never been to anywhere as hot in my life. I managed about 40 mins and got bitten to buggery by mosquitos. Only went the once and that was enough.


----------



## Vickky

aad123 said:


> How about next year we all go away as a huge group to somewhere with a fantastic gym and a huge pool and bar. All the men hit the gym everyday and train like crazy and all the women sit around the pool getting drunk and moaning about men. Everyone's a winner. Who's in ?


Er not all the women I'm taking my gym kit to turkey !!!


----------



## George-Bean

When you going Turkey?


----------



## Sharpy76

Have a save flight and a cracking holiday Milky


----------



## liam0810

Enjoy mate. When you're back we'll have to sort another training session out. I suppose Dave can tag along as well :-D


----------



## aad123

Vickky said:


> Er not all the women I'm taking my gym kit to turkey !!!


My appologies, you are more than welcome to join us. A females organisational skills would be required as Im regularly informed by my wife that us men couldn't organise a p1ss up in a brewery.


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Enjoy mate. When you're back we'll have to sort another training session out. I suppose Dave can tag along as well :-D


Someone's got to show you both how to do it.... :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Up at 3.45 am and first job pin my test, tren and mast.

Upped the test to about a gramme to fill the barrel !!


----------



## digitalis

How much tren mate, just outta interest? Good job you shave your hair eh from what I've heard of masteron lol.


----------



## Milky

Fu*king great start.

Mrs has lost her 1 month old galaxy phone in the airport.

Fu*king fuming l am.


----------



## Milky

digitalis:3422441 said:


> How much tren mate, just outta interest? Good job you shave your hair eh from what I've heard of masteron lol.


1.5 mil mate which l think equates to 300 mcg's.


----------



## biglbs

Was gonna say GOOD morning,but hay anyway enjoy,remember she did not want to lose it mate,she must feel like sh1t x


----------



## digitalis

Not much condolence I bet but people lose phones all the time mate, I know girls who literally lose or break phones every few weeks when they get ****ed, and decent ones too. It's not the end of the world pal. Live and learn stressful **** happens at airports, people always lose things there.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Safe flight mate and have a good holiday.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Fu*king great start.
> 
> Mrs has lost her 1 month old galaxy phone in the airport.
> 
> Fu*king fuming l am.


May have been lifted mate - happens a lot at airports ... Quite a few of our guys have had phones go missing at airports.


----------



## Milky

Went hypo yesterday BIG time.

Stood in reception at hotel, went dizzy and within a minute sweat was pouring from me, shaking and light headed.

Yesterday was a long weird day and hadnt really eaten properly all day.

Rushed down to the bar, 2 Cornetto's, a bag of crisps and a litre of coke and half an hour later it was subsiding.

By this time my T shirt was wringing wet, to the point l looked like l had jumped in the pool wearing it !!

Close call and very worrying for the wife.

Sat here now wondering wether to go for a march or not.


----------



## tyramhall

Sounds like you need a good meal!


----------



## Milky

Oh l had 3 mate before bed.

Wont happen again.


----------



## Milky

Oh and manager of hotel reckons l look a lot bigger than last yr so its a good start.


----------



## digitalis

Where you gone mate?


----------



## Milky

digitalis:3424616 said:


> Where you gone mate?


In Turkey mate.

Just done half an hour on treadmill, its a decent one too so result.


----------



## Raptor

Milky said:


> Oh and manager of hotel reckons l look a lot bigger than last yr so its a good start.


Defo a good thing, you're probs a few stone lighter too... i was getting people saying the same thing when i was leaner, it makes you look bigger


----------



## Milky

Raptor:3424621 said:


> Defo a good thing, you're probs a few stone lighter too... i was getting people saying the same thing when i was leaner, it makes you look bigger


Yep definatly mate.


----------



## Milky

Guess where l have been

Blitzed the quad back into town, did chest and blitzed it back......oh yes.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Good to see your having a good time m8.


----------



## shaunmac

That gym looks alright! Holiday gyms are normally just full of treadmills with the odd machine here or there.


----------



## Rykard

shaunmac said:


> That gym looks alright! Holiday gyms are normally just full of treadmills with the odd machine here or there.


understatement - holiday gyms are normally really bad - odd cardio machines/stations that are worn out with very few free weights.. looks like you've got a good one there...


----------



## Milky

Its not in the hotel mate its in the town fiver a session.


----------



## C.Hill

Milky I remember you ran gh for a while a few months back, you wasn't very impressed with it was you? Was just wondering what gh you ran and the dose?


----------



## jstarcarr

Gym looks ok hope you having a good time pal.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Guess where l have been
> 
> Blitzed the quad back into town, did chest and blitzed it back......oh yes.


Really busy I see ................thats how you want it when ye go , empty (well , I would) No fvcker to annoy ye


----------



## aad123

Replicator said:


> Really busy I see ................thats how you want it when ye go , empty (well , I would) No fvcker to annoy ye


You are quite the social animal arn't you.... Only joking I hate it when the gym is too busy. Full of muppets who don't have a clue what they are doing hogging all the equipment doing endless sets of god knows what.


----------



## Milky

C.Hill:3426473 said:


> Milky I remember you ran gh for a while a few months back, you wasn't very impressed with it was you? Was just wondering what gh you ran and the dose?


I ran Kigs mate at 5 iu's per day and really do believe it was snide gear.

I think there was one occasion.l had sore wrists in the whole of the 5 months l ran it.


----------



## Milky

Well hurricane Katrina come in last nite with a vengance !!!

No sunbathing today l dont think.


----------



## Milky

Off to gym.

Reckon l will come home in better nick than l arrived !


----------



## Fatstuff

Good on u milky, I am off on hols a week today. There is a gym in the hotel so I will be throwing some weights around and going for a swim most mornings hopefully.


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Off to gym.
> 
> Reckon l will come home in better nick than l arrived !


a good rest, good training and no distractions from work - great recipe. Have a good one


----------



## Milky

I need to stop buying watches !!


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> I need to stop buying watches !!


another fake rollex?


----------



## Milky

3 Tags so far.


----------



## Rykard

i'm after a 'nice' one myself - but want a more 'spec ops' one - black , bezel etc - but haven't found/seen 'the one' yet... (at the right price - there are some very nice ones for £5k+)


----------



## Vickky

Milky said:


> I need to stop buying watches !!


I can't wait to shop out there !!!


----------



## Replicator

Rykard said:


> i'm after a 'nice' one myself - but want a more 'spec ops' one - black , bezel etc - but haven't found/seen 'the one' yet... (at the right price - there are some very nice ones for £5k+)


5 Thousand pounds for a watch !!!!!!!!! you must have more money than sense :lol:


----------



## Milky

Forgot to say trained back this morning.

Did deads and incorperated shrugs with them Antoine Vaillante style, have to say they looked pretty good come the end of the session did the old traps.


----------



## Hartman

Milky said:


> Forgot to say trained back this morning.
> 
> Did deads and incorperated shrugs with them Antoine Vaillante style, have to say they looked pretty good come the end of the session did the old traps.


Always felt a better 'pull' in the back of the traps as well as the tops doing them this way


----------



## Rykard

Replicator said:


> 5 Thousand pounds for a watch !!!!!!!!! you must have more money than sense :lol:


didn't say i was buying did I , just they cost that much...


----------



## Replicator

Rykard said:


> didn't say i was buying did I , just they cost that much...


okay okay keep yer hair on ...............your the one that said and I quote ...i'm after a 'nice' one myself - but want a more 'spec ops' one - black , bezel etc


----------



## Rykard

Replicator said:


> okay okay keep yer hair on ...............your the one that said and I quote ...i'm after a 'nice' one myself - but want a more 'spec ops' one - black , bezel etc


no worries - just all the ones i like are 5k too much lol, and i wouldn't get it past the oh..


----------



## Replicator

Rykard said:


> no worries - just all the ones i like are 5k too much lol, and i wouldn't get it past the oh..


 :lol:


----------



## Milky

Shouldets and traps today but its about 40 degrees so l may struggle.


----------



## Guest

Sat in Bolton councils yard waiting for zab, on hire...


----------



## 25434

Hello there, just popped in to have a look and say hello, hope you don't mind. Have a good day..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Shouldets and traps today but its about 40 degrees so l may struggle.


My heart bleeds for you


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Sat in Bolton councils yard waiting for zab, on hire...


Just saw Milkman post below and read this,ahahahhahhhhhhaaaaa:lol:contrast or what...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> 3 Tags so far.


£15 by local nippeneeese dealer


----------



## Milky

Done, loving it......

Have to say feeling pretty good.


----------



## Vickky

Milky said:


> Shouldets and traps today but its about 40 degrees so l may struggle.


I do like a good shouldet


----------



## liam0810

Hows the diet been mate? Have you gone for just a week? You've probably mentioned this but I have a shocking memory and am also too lazy to scroll through the last few pages!


----------



## Milky

Vickky:3430571 said:


> I do like a good shouldet


Sod off you l,m on my phone and l have fat fingers


----------



## Milky

12 days Liam and not doing too bad with it.

Jackets at the hotel are the bollox.


----------



## Vickky

Milky said:


> Sod off you l,m on my phone and l have fat fingers


Hehe sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Milky

Chicken and rice now but my god turkish rice is fu*king awesome.

I really wish l.knew the secret.


----------



## MURPHYZ

http://www.turkishcookbook.com/2007/02/turkish-rice-pilaf.php

here you go is this the stuff m8.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Chicken and rice now but my god turkish rice is fu*king awesome.
> 
> I really wish l.knew the secret.


Ask them how they make it. They'd probably be glad to talk about their food.


----------



## shaunmac

Glad youre having a good time and the weathers keeping nice for you.

Would be too hot for me though, my skin doesnt agree with the sun at all.


----------



## Milky

Ginger [URL=Ben:3430932]Ben:3430932[/URL] said:


> Ask them how they make it. They'd probably be glad to talk about their food.


Wife keeps asking mate but hard to grasp for some reason.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> Wife keeps asking mate but hard to grasp for some reason.


I posted u a link for turkish rice m8.


----------



## Milky

shaunmac:3431059 said:


> Glad youre having a good time and the weathers keeping nice for you.
> 
> Would be too hot for me though, my skin doesnt agree with the sun at all.


Mate l am putting carrot oil.on to enhance the tan !

42 c at its hottest today.


----------



## Milky

Breeny:3431073 said:


> I posted u a link for turkish rice m8.


Cheers mate, cant rep from.my phone.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> Cheers mate, cant rep from.my phone.


actually sounds nice done that way , gonna try it myself


----------



## GreedyBen

Milky said:


> Mate l am putting carrot oil.on to enhance the tan !
> 
> 42 c at its hottest today.


It's pi55ing down sideways here!

Lucky sod, if I went to Turkey they'd have to roll me into the cargo hold after!


----------



## Replicator

GreedyBen said:


> It's pi55ing down sideways here!
> 
> Lucky sod, if I went to Turkey they'd have to roll me into the cargo hold after!


 :lol:


----------



## Milky

Well just pigged right out.

Soup, big turkish bread thing

T bone steak, rice and chips

Apple crumble and custard

Strawberry tart.

Tread mill in the morning me thinks.


----------



## Guest

Sounds bang on that m8!

Im on chicken veg and noodles, oh the joy haha.

Having a good un m8, missus enjoying it?


----------



## Milky

Dave:3431978 said:


> Sounds bang on that m8!
> 
> Im on chicken veg and noodles, oh the joy haha.
> 
> Having a good un m8, missus enjoying it?


Great time.

Quad bike is the business, bought some cracking gear and been scorching hot.

Sunglasses have come in handy on the perving side as well.


----------



## Guest

Hahaha good man, mirrored or very dark is the way to go m8. I learnt my lesson last year, kopt for a left hook with my wandering eyes following these bouncing 36F's walking past us. Mind you the open drewling mouth didnt help much either haha


----------



## Milky

45 mins on the treadmill fasted then arms.

Tan is helping the reflection in the mirror.

Fu*king loving thus holiday and feeling pretty good.


----------



## MURPHYZ

That's what I need m8, a good tan, I look well pasty, Reckon a tan would make me look 10 times better than I really look. I love illusion. 

Glad your enjoying yourself m8,


----------



## Milky

No tread mill this morning.

Very limited but very intense leg workout coming up.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> No tread mill this morning.
> 
> Very limited but very intense leg workout coming up.


Good stuff Milky have you ever tried german volume training for squats?


----------



## Milky

infernal0988:3435646 said:


> Good stuff Milky have you ever tried german volume training for squats?


I havent mate.

I cant squat TBH. Struggle with holding the bar.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> I havent mate.
> 
> I cant squat TBH. Struggle with holding the bar.


Have you tried widegrip instead of close grip? Easier for guys who struggle holding the bar.


----------



## Milky

infernal0988:3435654 said:


> Have you tried widegrip instead of close grip? Easier for guys who struggle holding the bar.


The only way l can hold the bar is as wide as my arms will go mate.

Very inflexible around the shoulders. My own fault tho.


----------



## Milky

I am currently admiring the veiw from the breakfast table.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> The only way l can hold the bar is as wide as my arms will go mate.
> 
> Very inflexible around the shoulders. My own fault tho.


Hmmm ever tried training arms and shoulder flexibility ? My mate had the same problem he`s about your size abit smaller maybe and suffers from injury to the shoulder, he started doing yoga twice EW and within 6 weeks he had no problem holding the bar.


----------



## Milky

infernal0988 said:


> Hmmm ever tried training arms and shoulder flexibility ? My mate had the same problem he`s about your size abit smaller maybe and suffers from injury to the shoulder, he started doing yoga twice EW and within 6 weeks he had no problem holding the bar.


Yeah l need to do something mate, l really want to give squats a try TBH.


----------



## mikemull

Why not use dumbells like pscarb does? Or maybe a trap bar as rep does?


----------



## Milky

mikemull said:


> Why not use dumbells like pscarb does? Or maybe a trap bar as rep does?


We dont have a trap bar and thought about the DB route as well so yeah may give them a try.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> Yeah l need to do something mate, l really want to give squats a try TBH.


look into flexibility training Yoga and other things, cause squats i feel are really important nothing has made my legs grow more.


----------



## Milky

What l am about to say will sound very big headed but as you all know self praise isnt usually what l do.

I have not seen a single person yet on this holiday who IMO looks better than me, perhaps things are falling into place finally.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> What l am about to say will sound very big headed but as you all know self praise isnt usually what l do.
> 
> I have not seen a single person yet on this holiday who IMO looks better than me, perhaps things are falling into place finally.


 :thumb :great stuff :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> What l am about to say will sound very big headed but as you all know self praise isnt usually what l do.
> 
> I have not seen a single person yet on this holiday who IMO looks better than me, perhaps things are falling into place finally.


M8, we've all been telling you for ages that your looking good m8, your the only person that didn't seem to see it. Glad you've caught up and realised that now.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I am currently admiring the veiw from the breakfast table.


lol, is that the mrs ??


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> What l am about to say will sound very big headed but as you all know self praise isnt usually what l do.
> 
> I have not seen a single person yet on this holiday who IMO looks better than me, perhaps things are falling into place finally.


thats just because you forgot your glasses m8 :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> What l am about to say will sound very big headed but as you all know self praise isnt usually what l do.
> 
> I have not seen a single person yet on this holiday who IMO looks better than me, perhaps things are falling into place finally.


you not taken them really dark sun glasses off then :tongue:

more seriously - have you tried front squats or zercher? squats


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> What l am about to say will sound very big headed but as you all know self praise isnt usually what l do.
> 
> I have not seen a single person yet on this holiday who IMO looks better than me, perhaps things are falling into place finally.


What do u expect on a SAGA cruise !!!!! No **** !!!


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> you not taken them really dark sun glasses off then :tongue:
> 
> more seriously - have you tried front squats or zercher? squats


Gonna try the fronts but dont think l will shift much weight with them TBH.


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> What do u expect on a SAGA cruise !!!!! No **** !!!


I told you that in confidence you tw*t !


----------



## XRichHx

Milky said:


> What l am about to say will sound very big headed but as you all know self praise isnt usually what l do.
> 
> I have not seen a single person yet on this holiday who IMO looks better than me, perhaps things are falling into place finally.


Must be a big confidence booster mate? At the end of the day you have put in a shift for the last few months so if there's any time to get a big head it should be on your holidays!


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> lol, is that the mrs ??


I would be in trouble taking pics of other women mate wouldnt l !!!


----------



## George-Bean

I knew you'd look good for your holiday Milky, I been watching you busting it up for weeks, its been encouraging.


----------



## Milky

Burnt to a crisp, loving it.


----------



## Fatstuff

Congrats on being the hunkiest bloke there......, bighead  jk lol

Did u watch that vid of the bencher in the end mate? any thoughts about holding the bar properly yourself after it?


----------



## MURPHYZ

I watched it, and can safely say I'll be gripping that bar with a proper wrap round grip, and using my catchers aswell seeing as i train alone.


----------



## Milky

I didnt watch it and TBH l have tried grippinh the bar in the past and l cant do it.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> I didnt watch it and TBH l have tried grippinh the bar in the past and l cant do it.


Really? That's odd mate, I think it's risky personally - I mean that guy could bench 185kg so he's obviously a very good bencher with bags of experience, it only takes one thing to go wrong. To me it's like a biker riding without his helmet and being fine for 20 years and then coming off his bike.

But if u physically can't do otherwise then furry muff lol


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I didnt watch it and TBH l have tried grippinh the bar in the past and l cant do it.


Why ?? .. its the same as gripping a dumbell ....thumb one side the rest on the other ..........no difference when bench presssing


----------



## Replicator

edited due to double post


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3437969 said:


> Why ?? .. its the same as gripping a dumbell ....thumb one side the rest on the other ..........no difference when bench presssing


Honestly dont know, just find it very uncomfortable and it seems to shift the position of the weight as well.


----------



## Milky

Well actually slept in so no TM today just chest later.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

enjoy!


----------



## Milky

39 degrees in Hisaronou.

Shoulder twinged half way thro workout, gutted but cracked on.


----------



## George-Bean

Milky said:


> 39 degrees in Hisaronou.
> 
> Shoulder twinged half way thro workout, gutted but cracked on.


I am sure it was you who told me not to work an injured bodypart..................


----------



## Milky

George-Bean:3438370 said:


> I am sure it was you who told me not to work an injured bodypart..................


I was doing chest mate and its been a burden for yrs mate.


----------



## Milky

IronDan:3438378 said:


> How's it going Milkman? I hear your a mod these days :lol:


So it would appear mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Do you warm up your rotator cuff milky before you do shoulders or chest? Helps me.


----------



## Fatstuff

IronDan said:


> How's it going Milkman? I hear your a mod these days :lol:


not just A mod, he is THE mod  lol


----------



## Milky

chilli:3438725 said:


> Do you warm up your rotator cuff milky before you do shoulders or chest? Helps me.


No mate and Dave keeps on at me about it.


----------



## MURPHYZ

M8 u really should warm the ol shoulders up, since I started doing a little warm up I have no problems at all with em, only takes a few mins to do


----------



## George-Bean

Been on the zinc a week now, sleep does actually seem better, last two nights have been great.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean:3439618 said:


> Been on the zinc a week now, sleep does actually seem better, last two nights have been great.


May give this a try mate.


----------



## George-Bean

Fatboy80 put me onto it.


----------



## Milky

No TM or gym today as l got a lecture yesterday from her.

Cant fu*king win.

Should have sat in the bar watching footy and getting pi*sed all day like the other fella's in the hotel.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> No TM or gym today as l got a lecture yesterday from her.
> 
> Cant fu*king win.
> 
> Should have sat in the bar watching footy and getting pi*sed all day like the other fella's in the hotel.


Perhaps you should do that just prove a point!

Guarantee she'll soon want the old Milky back haha.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3440462 said:


> Perhaps you should do that just prove a point!
> 
> Guarantee she'll soon want the old Milky back haha.


I really do feel like doing mate.

We had tears then this morning because l said l wasnt training !!!


----------



## Tassotti

Don't cry Milky man.


----------



## Milky

Tassotti:3440468 said:


> Don't cry Milky man.


Not my tears mate.


----------



## Rykard

can't win either way mate - it's women for you.. have the same with mine (no tears though) ...

just enjoy the 'sun' by the pool


----------



## Milky

Well fu*k it l went and did back.

Incorperated deadlift shrugs which were interesting.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Well fu*k it l went and did back.
> 
> Incorperated deadlift shrugs which were interesting.


Thats it fella!!

A demonstration of who wears the trousers:cool:

She'll be grateful in the long run mate. The grass isn't always greener on the other side.......


----------



## Rykard

... or he's in trouble.... and it's gonna cost...


----------



## aad123

Milky said:


> What l am about to say will sound very big headed but as you all know self praise isnt usually what l do.
> 
> I have not seen a single person yet on this holiday who IMO looks better than me, perhaps things are falling into place finally.[/QUOT
> 
> That's probably because no one else has put in as much effort as you have over the recent months !


----------



## Milky

Well today is shoulders and traps so just about to drop a mega stregth Volterol ready for it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well today is shoulders and traps so just about to drop a mega stregth Volterol ready for it.


Take it steady milky if there's a niggle in your shoulder. No prizes for crippling yourself.


----------



## Milky

Ginger [URL=Ben:3443088]Ben:3443088[/URL] said:


> Take it steady milky if there's a niggle in your shoulder. No prizes for crippling yourself.


Mate its been a niggle for 20 yrs.


----------



## aad123

Milky said:


> Mate its been a niggle for 20 yrs.


The shoulder or the wife mg:

Patched thing up yet ?


----------



## Milky

All is good in the world again.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> All is good in the world again.


Does that mean you've worn her down and been able to get some rumpy pumpy?


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3444520 said:


> Does that mean you've worn her down and been able to get some rumpy pumpy?


No mate it means l got to the gym.

Any other thoughts are now on lock down as its the easiest way for me to deal with it.


----------



## Milky

Well had a lovely meal tonight, top half feeling pretty good but wife took a pic earlier and it looks like my goytur has re surfaced for some reason, but gutted about that but will up my thyroxin tomorow.


----------



## Milky

Just trained arms and cracking session it was too....

My god its good training in nice weather.


----------



## Guest

Enjoy it whilst it lasts mucka.


----------



## Milky

I intend too mate.


----------



## Milky

Update pic.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Update pic.


I would....


----------



## flinty90

looking good milkster, you still on holiday bro ??? i just got back at 2 am this morning fcukin loved it, would deffo go again !!!

but now my 16 weeks of hell has started lol !!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Update pic.


Looking great fella

And happy as larry too!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3446707 said:


> Looking great fella
> 
> And happy as larry too!


Loved the holiday but cant wait to get back to dieting and treadmill mate.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Loved the holiday but cant wait to get back to dieting and treadmill mate.


I refuse to like that comment m8, as much as I want to haha. Fair play to you pal


----------



## Milky

Dave:3447165 said:


> I refuse to like that comment m8, as much as I want to haha. Fair play to you pal


I just want to take it to another level mate.

Sad l know.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I just want to take it to another level mate.
> 
> Sad l know.


Far from sad m8, committed is the word!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> I just want to take it to another level mate.
> 
> Sad l know.


Not sad at all m8, nothing wrong with wanting to be the best version of yourself you can be.


----------



## Milky

Just shovellled in a double portion of apple crumble, my god it was nice.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Update pic.


haven't been here for a while Milky but looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Talking to a young fella in the gym yesterday and he was gobsmacked l was half a stone lighter than him.

He had me down for about 17 stone, and he was being complimentry.


----------



## tyramhall

Milky said:


> Talking to a young fella in the gym yesterday and he was gobsmacked l was half a stone lighter than him.
> 
> He had me down for about 17 stone, and he was being complimentry.


Shows your doing something right. Looking good in your picture mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Talking to a young fella in the gym yesterday and he was gobsmacked l was half a stone lighter than him.
> 
> He had me down for about 17 stone, and he was being complimentry.


I need to get my head around weight not being important and being lean making me look bigger. Head fvck.

Also, makes you appreciate how big the lean 17 stone blokes are!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

All about the illusion of size m8, look bigger than you really are, A few people on here have said I look heavier than what I really am. I take it as a compliment and it makes me feel good and that I'm doing something right.


----------



## Milky

My appetite today has been insatiable for some reason.

Just about feeling full now !

Weird how it goes mental ocasionaly.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> My appetite today has been insatiable for some reason.
> 
> Just about feeling full now !
> 
> Weird how it goes mental ocasionaly.


you still away Milky seeing as you ignored my last fcukin post ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3449836 said:


> you still away Milky seeing as you ignored my last fcukin post ???


I am mate hard to keep up on my phone.


----------



## steviethe spark

Milky said:


> What l am about to say will sound very big headed but as you all know self praise isnt usually what l do.
> 
> I have not seen a single person yet on this holiday who IMO looks better than me, perhaps things are falling into place finally.


Ah good to see hard work is paying off mate ,looking big as fook btw.


----------



## Milky

I have eaten more bread on this holiday than l have in a year at home.


----------



## Milky

Just had a haircut and shave and bird in shop wanted a go on the quad bike.

Hopped on back, procceeded to grope my arms, thrn my shoulders, then massage my traps.

Mmmmmmmm good job wife was down rd having a pedicure.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just had a haircut and shave and bird in shop wanted a go on the quad bike.
> 
> Hopped on back, procceeded to grope my arms, thrn my shoulders, then massage my traps.
> 
> Mmmmmmmm good job wife was down rd having a pedicure.


LOL you crafty little fcuker you .... did she rub your gear stick aswell ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Just had a haircut and shave and bird in shop wanted a go on the quad bike.
> 
> Hopped on back, procceeded to grope my arms, thrn my shoulders, then massage my traps.
> 
> Mmmmmmmm good job wife was down rd having a pedicure.


Sure she wasn't blind and just looking for something to hold on to?


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3451681 said:


> LOL you crafty little fcuker you .... did she rub your gear stick aswell ??


Well it would have been a first on this holiday mate !


----------



## Milky

Ginger [URL=Ben:3451683]Ben:3451683[/URL] said:


> Sure she wasn't blind and just looking for something to hold on to?


Well even if she was l am fine with it.


----------



## Milky

Well last day of sun; sea, sand and listening to the wife moan about her dodgy kyber.

Sunday is leg day so bring it on.


----------



## Milky

Just got home.

Nice present from Wheyman, will pm him and thank him for it.

Crispy duck tonight and beans on toast in the morning then thats fu*king IT !!!

Its treadmill, its diet, its training, its absolute obsession !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just got home.
> 
> Nice present from Wheyman, will pm him and thank him for it.
> 
> Crispy duck tonight and beans on toast in the morning then thats fu*king IT !!!
> 
> Its treadmill, its diet, its training, its absolute obsession !!


welcome back bro , have weigh in tomorrow , glad your back bro cos i want to bend your ear quite a lot over next few weeks lol....

enjoy your last evening of indulgence mate the hard work starts again tomorrow X


----------



## Sharpy76

Welcome back mate!

I know you got some strawberry isolate of wheyman before, i can't remember what the feedback was? Thinking of stocking up on 10kg before the tax increase.....


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Welcome back mate!
> 
> I know you got some strawberry isolate of wheyman before, i can't remember what the feedback was? Thinking of stocking up on 10kg before the tax increase.....


I have to be honest mate thought it was a bit weak at first then dropped the amount of water l put in and its bang on.

Stocking up myself this week.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I have to be honest mate thought it was a bit weak at first then dropped the amount of water l put in and its bang on.
> 
> Stocking up myself this week.


Think i'll get an order in myself then. £130 for 10kg and it should last a wee while!!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Think i'll get an order in myself then. £130 for 10kg and it should last a wee while!!


Same as mate.


----------



## aad123

Welcome back big man. Ready for round two. Milky V The Treadmill, battle to the death.

There can be only one winner.


----------



## Milky

aad123 said:


> Welcome back big man. Ready for round two. Milky V The Treadmill, battle to the death.
> 
> There can be only one winner.


Yeah the treadmill !

Feel fat as a house mate, cant wait to weigh in tomorow and kick myself up the ar8e again.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah the treadmill !
> 
> Feel fat as a house mate, cant wait to weigh in tomorow and kick myself up the ar8e again.


i put 2 pounds on in 10 days bro.. wonder if you can beat that lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i put 2 pounds on in 10 days bro.. wonder if you can beat that lol


2 lbs !!

I put that on on the flight home !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> 2 lbs !!
> 
> I put that on on the flight home !


lol mate i was amazed put 2 pounds on and i ate really well... but kept it to minimum carbs and plenty of protein tbf...

also within 3 days of getting back i had lost that 2 pounds and since starting Big bears eating plan i lost another 2 pounds lol ... its madness


----------



## aad123

Milky what's with the nanny scum bit under your posts ? You been getting some beef ? Surely natty or not a fool is still a fool.


----------



## flinty90

aad123 said:


> Milky what's with the nanny scum bit under your posts ? You been getting some beef ? Surely natty or not a fool is still a fool.


but natty scum mate come on !!! its just not right lol

Hey milky how much weight ya put on ya fat skinny cnut lol x


----------



## Milky

aad123 said:


> Milky what's with the nanny scum bit under your posts ? You been getting some beef ? Surely natty or not a fool is still a fool.


I just cant condone there behaviour mate, its not right.

:lol:


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> but natty scum mate come on !!! its just not right lol
> 
> Hey milky how much weight ya put on ya fat skinny cnut lol x


16 stone mate.

Put on about 10 lbs l reckon.

Oddly tho dont aactually feel fat, bear in mind l have been training over there as well.

Top half feels huge and cant hinestly say l am pincing much more fat around the mid irft, neck and face arent bloated either.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> 16 stone mate.
> 
> Put on about 10 lbs l reckon.
> 
> Oddly tho dont aactually feel fat, bear in mind l have been training over there as well.
> 
> Top half feels huge and cant hinestly say l am pincing much more fat around the mid irft, neck and face arent bloated either.


not bad then bro you will drop half of that in this first week back mate easily .... use the extra cals in the gym now mate for next few days ....


----------



## reza85

Milky said:


> 16 stone mate.
> 
> Put on about 10 lbs l reckon.
> 
> Oddly tho dont aactually feel fat, bear in mind l have been training over there as well.
> 
> Top half feels huge and cant hinestly say l am pincing much more fat around the mid irft, neck and face arent bloated either.


Mate with the amount off muscle you have just miss one meal and you would lost 2pounds lol.

Cant wait to see some progress pics


----------



## Milky

Well running wife about all morning £400 and a new fu*king phone later and l finally get home for food.

As we approach home l get asked " are you coming to Asda with me " NO I FU*KING AINT, l am going to the gym FFS.

I seriously womder the thinking sometimes.


----------



## Milky

And THIS is why l train....


----------



## Milky

Didnt get to the gym but hey ho, will be there tomorow tho, legs need a blitzing.

Got food sorted for tomorow, and alarm set for 5 am for the treadmill.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I have to be honest mate thought it was a bit weak at first then dropped the amount of water l put in and its bang on.
> 
> Stocking up myself this week.


Can i ask how much water you use mate?

Ordered 10kg strawberry earlier!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Can i ask how much water you use mate?
> 
> Ordered 10kg strawberry earlier!


I will have to check mate, about 300 ml l think, less than a 500 ml bottle anyway.

Oh and stick some ice in it when you can, makes it awesome.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> I will have to check mate, about 300 ml l think, less than a 500 ml bottle anyway.
> 
> Oh and stick some ice in it when you can, makes it awesome.


Cool, sounds yum!

I find 300ml is the sweet spot for 2/3 scoops of the Dymatise iso-100 stuff i've been using so this sounds similar. The Myprotein stuff i've used in the past is pretty rank tbh and i had to use 500ml because it didn't mix very well.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Cool, sounds yum!
> 
> I find 300ml is the sweet spot for 2/3 scoops of the Dymatise iso-100 stuff i've been using so this sounds similar. The Myprotein stuff i've used in the past is pretty rank tbh and i had to use 500ml because it didn't mix very well.


i would go as far as to say you get the mix right and its as good a taste as USN stuff mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> i would go as far as to say you get the mix right and its as good a taste as USN stuff mate.


Really?!

Thats reassuring considering i'll have 10kg of the stuff:lol:


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Really?!
> 
> Thats reassuring considering i'll have 10kg of the stuff:lol:


Just got wifes CC to do the same mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Just got wifes CC to do the same mate.


Seem's Wheyman is making a killing!!

If i'm happy with the service/product i'll defo be using again. Can't see why i wouldn't be tbh, MP unflavoured is sh!te and i got through 8kg of that, no pain no gain right?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Seem's Wheyman is making a killing!!
> 
> If i'm happy with the service/product i'll defo be using again. Can't see why i wouldn't be tbh, MP unflavoured is sh!te and i got through 8kg of that, no pain no gain right?


Its either them on bulkpowders for me mate.

wheyman is a decent fella hence getting my custom.


----------



## Milky

Good start.

Slept in didnt l, what a doughnut.

Well actually set my alarm wrong to be honest.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Good start.
> 
> Slept in didnt l, what a doughnut.
> 
> Well actually set my alarm wrong to be honest.


lol what you like bro..


----------



## Rykard

still on euro time lol - that'll be those holiday things messing you up lol..


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight, things to do.

And before l get accused of slacking l saved myself £200 doing these things so whats a man to do..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> No gym tonight, things to do.
> 
> And before l get accused of slacking l saved myself £200 doing these things so whats a man to do..


Not long in myself m8, like the walking dead now. Off to bed in a sec, fcuked!!!


----------



## Milky

This morning is exactly the reason a treadmill is worth its weight in gold.

Its bouncing down but still managed to do 30 mins catdio.


----------



## Vickky

Milky said:


> This morning is exactly the reason a treadmill is worth its weight in gold.
> 
> Its bouncing down but still managed to do 30 mins catdio.


Oww don't I'm now heading out for fasted intervals


----------



## Milky

Vickky:3462578 said:


> Oww don't I'm now heading out for fasted intervals


Dont envy you at all.


----------



## Vickky

Milky said:


> Dont envy you at all.


I beat the rain !!!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> This morning is exactly the reason a treadmill is worth its weight in gold.
> 
> Its bouncing down but still managed to do 30 mins catdio.


Morning Milkman ,have a gooden,rain ya say?:confused1:Sunny south here


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3462831 said:


> Morning Milkman ,have a gooden,rain ya say?:confused1:Sunny south here


Been on and off here all day mate.

Not feeling well at all today for some reason.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Been on and off here all day mate.
> 
> Not feeling well at all today for some reason.


There must be something going about mate. I was sick as a dog on Sunday and my mate/training partner/lightweight pu$$y has been sick for the last 2 days so i've been training on my own.

I reckon it might just be post holiday blues, you'll be fine once you get back into the swing of "normal" life again


----------



## 3752

Milky having issues with email so in answer to your last email

yes we can

yes it is achievable in time frame

no i am not allergic to latex (although i think this was from an email i get from Scott but cant be sure  )


----------



## Milky

Pscarb:3463816 said:


> Milky having issues with email so in answer to your last email
> 
> yes we can
> 
> yes it is achievable in time frame
> 
> no i am not allergic to latex (although i think this was from an email i get from Scott but cant be sure  )


Yeah he sent me the same one mate.


----------



## Milky

Home, had a bowl of shreddies and a shake and headng for the gym asap.

Cant fu*kiing wait !


----------



## Milky

Chest done, only got to the 50's, by choice TBH.

faded pretty quickly but kept going...

Any way bottom line is..



I AM FU*KING BACK !!
​


----------



## Milky

One of the best vids l have seen in a long time...


----------



## aad123

Milky said:


> One of the best vids l have seen in a long time...


Now I want to train back, bit late at cowboy time (10 to 10).


----------



## big_skip

like videos that give you goose bumbs :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Well early start this morning so no TM.

Eating is staying good tho so all is not losr.


----------



## flinty90

thanks for the chat earlier bro. made me feel even better aboit things. you talk a lot of sense bro x


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3466273 said:


> thanks for the chat earlier bro. made me feel even better aboit things. you talk a lot of sense bro x


Anytime mate.

What were all here for.


----------



## Milky

Just got in, feel like l have been hit over the head with a shovel.

Right habd side of my head and upper jaw are killing me, took 2 paracetomol and gonna give it an hour.

Possibly down to lack of carbs and being back on my diet.


----------



## biglbs

Realy?

That is an odd thing to happen,is it normal? :confused1:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Realy?
> 
> That is an odd thing to happen,is it normal? :confused1:


I am merely guessing mate and trying to eliminate things.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I am merely guessing mate and trying to eliminate things.


Gonna say,never heard of that!

You had a tooth bad,could it be another nerve playing up?


----------



## Milky

Treadmill it is then.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Treadmill it is then.


morning bro. keep at it dude...


----------



## biglbs

Morning Milkman


----------



## Replicator

Evening


----------



## Milky

Evening peeps...

Ate pure SH*TE today, figure l best fess up before that tw* t grasses me up.. :lol:

Going to gym in half an hour to punish myself, in my defense, l have no defense...


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Evening peeps...
> 
> Ate pure SH*TE today, figure l best fess up before that tw* t grasses me up..:lol:
> 
> Going to gym in half an hour to punish myself, in my defense, l have no defense...


NO .....not .............not not BIG D :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Evening peeps...
> 
> Ate pure SH*TE today, figure l best fess up before that tw* t grasses me up.. :lol:
> 
> Going to gym in half an hour to punish myself, in my defense, l have no defense...


I on the other hand did not eat fook all and lost more weight!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> I on the other hand did not eat fook all and lost more weight!


Well done mate :thumbup1:

Trained back,

Ok for first 3 exercises then BANG, faded royally.

Saw the workout out but weak as a kitten, unusual as l am strong as fu*k on back as a rule.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Evening peeps...
> 
> Ate pure SH*TE today, figure l best fess up before that tw* t grasses me up.. :lol:
> 
> Going to gym in half an hour to punish myself, in my defense, l have no defense...


Who me? Never hahaha. Ive been dying inside all day m8, even worse going for someone elses hahaha

Not even managed to eat my food today. In my defense she hadnt cooked my rice noodles so it was like eating straw. Stomach been doing cartwheels since starting it.

It wont beat me tho, one thing I have got is willpower. Can honestly say hand on heart nothing bad has passed my lips since starting, and im dead inside hahaha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Who me? Never hahaha. Ive been dying inside all day m8, even worse going for someone elses hahaha
> 
> Not even managed to eat my food today. In my defense she hadnt cooked my rice noodles so it was like eating straw. Stomach been doing cartwheels since starting it.
> 
> It wont beat me tho, one thing I have got is willpower. Can honestly say hand on heart nothing bad has passed my lips since starting, and im dead inside hahaha


I was going to tell every one you kicked Stig if you stitched me up !

:lol:


----------



## Milky

TM done.

I have the stamina of a fat walrus ATM.


----------



## Rykard

lol - at least you're up and on it


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> TM done.
> 
> I have the stamina of a fat walrus ATM.


it will comeback very quickly bro ..... i was with you this morning on the CV wagon also mate was a bit windy outside though lol !!!


----------



## Milky

Leaving the house without breakfast is stupid.


----------



## retro-mental

Milky said:


> Leaving the house without breakfast is stupid.


Most important meal of the day my ma said !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Leaving the house without breakfast is stupid.


you forgot it ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3472599 said:


> you forgot it ??


Just rushed out the house mate.


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight, no reason apart from the fact l fancy a chill out.

No rushing about and eating late. Nice quiet night with the Mrs.


----------



## Milky

Well has it happens it was a wise move.

Stomach in bits, not been off the loo for some reason.


----------



## flinty90

seems tobe a lotof bugs and craps going around lol hopeit passes soon bro !!!


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Well has it happens it was a wise move.
> 
> Stomach in bits, not been off the loo for some reason.


Anything in your diet changed recently mate? Last week I had similar but it was because I was OD'ing on creatine! I should of been having 60g a day split between all my shakes and instead I was forgetting and having like 40g in one shake. This ended up with me with a bad stomach for most of the week until I realised what I was doing!


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3475978 said:


> Anything in your diet changed recently mate? Last week I had similar but it was because I was OD'ing on creatine! I should of been having 60g a day split between all my shakes and instead I was forgetting and having like 40g in one shake. This ended up with me with a bad stomach for most of the week until I realised what I was doing!


Think its just the adjustment from the holiday mate.


----------



## flinty90

takes a week to get back into it doesnt it mate,,, well your weeks over so get fcukin sorted lol X


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> Anything in your diet changed recently mate? Last week I had similar but it was because I was OD'ing on creatine! I should of been having 60g a day split between all my shakes and instead I was forgetting and having like 40g in one shake. This ended up with me with a bad stomach for most of the week until I realised what I was doing!


Jesus 60g creatine a day?! What's the thinking behind that mate?

I thought creatine had a saturation point beyond which its wasted?


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus 60g creatine a day?! What's the thinking behind that mate?
> 
> I thought creatine had a saturation point beyond which its wasted?


You know what mate it's what Scott told me to do so I just followed his orders. I do feel a lot fuller on it, well when I got over the sh1ts anyway!


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> You know what mate it's what Scott told me to do so I just followed his orders. I do feel a lot fuller on it, well when I got over the sh1ts anyway!


Fair enough, he's no mug so I'm sure its for a reason. Might ask him about it.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Creatine is depleted same as every Tri made amino and studies iv read have shown times of stress ie heavy hypertrophy training can b enhanced by one of blasts of superdoses times with carbs and peps to create a lot of cell saturation
> 
> By Liam's strength jumps I'd say it worked but not at one go [email protected]


Yes yes I know I'm a mong for taking it all at once! At least I've found a new way to help constipation!


----------



## Ginger Ben

dutch_scott said:


> Creatine is depleted same as every Tri made amino and studies iv read have shown times of stress ie heavy hypertrophy training can b enhanced by one of blasts of superdoses times with carbs and peps to create a lot of cell saturation
> 
> By Liam's strength jumps I'd say it worked but not at one go [email protected]


Thanks Scott.


----------



## Milky

Home handy, grafted today TBH but hey ho.

Just ate, gonna give it an hour then shoulders and traps.

Legs tomorow which TBH l am looking forward too. Legs look far more proportionate now upper body has trimmed a bit, which cant be a bad thing.


----------



## Milky

Dropped half a stone this week !!

Fu*k me l wasnt expecting that !


----------



## Replicator

Well done m8............ but thats a lot tho..................mabye down to havin the scoots earlier this week eh


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Well done m8............ but thats a lot tho


Not even been trying mate, god knows.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Not even been trying mate, god knows.


Hope youve not got worms ...............Im being serious .......could have picked them up on hols ??


----------



## reza85

Hey big guy you gone progress pics any way ? or any pics for that matter lol no ****


----------



## Replicator

reza85 said:


> Hey big guy you gone progress pics any way ? or any pics for that matter lol no ****


**** :lol:


----------



## flinty90

thats just the water and stuff dropping out your body from all the bread you have been eating lol.. good drop though bro see what you drop next week for a better view on things X


----------



## Milky

Shoulders and traps done, calling total bullsh8t on the fella who claims he can press 70 kg DB;s....

Good workout all told, faded again badly towards the end, soldiered on tho.

The dirty bastards have stopped making cocopop roks so l am now on Lion bar cereal...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Shoulders and traps done, calling total bullsh8t on the fella who claims he can press 70 kg DB;s....
> 
> Good workout all told, faded again badly towards the end, soldiered on tho.
> 
> The dirty bastards have stopped making cocopop roks so l am now on Lion bar cereal...


IB isntfar off that weight mate on DB shoulder press... but i know what your saying its a fcukin lot of iron to be shifting in DB form


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> IB isntfar off that weight mate on DB shoulder press... but i know what your saying its a fcukin lot of iron to be shifting in DB form


IB l would believe mate, not this fella tho.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> IB l would believe mate, not this fella tho.


ah ok i dont know who your on about claiming this bro !!!


----------



## Queenie

Milky said:


> Shoulders and traps done, calling total bullsh8t on the fella who claims he can press 70 kg DB;s....
> 
> Good workout all told, faded again badly towards the end, soldiered on tho.
> 
> The dirty bastards have stopped making cocopop roks so l am now on Lion bar cereal...


Mmm... Lion bar cereal... Sounds heavenly

Please tell me it tastes like sh!te


----------



## Milky

RXQueenie said:


> Mmm... Lion bar cereal... Sounds heavenly
> 
> Please tell me it tastes like sh!te


Very sweet TBH but it does the job...

- - - Updated - - -



flinty90 said:


> ah ok i dont know who your on about claiming this bro !!!


Its in general mate, cant think of th op's name.


----------



## Milky

Great voice over on this video.


----------



## George-Bean

1/2 a stone. man thats some poundage to lose......

You sure you aint been pretending to be Forest Gump in his magic shoes on the treadmill? lol.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> 1/2 a stone. man thats some poundage to lose......
> 
> You sure you aint been pretending to be Forest Gump in his magic shoes on the treadmill? lol.


I havent even gone mad at it TBH mate.


----------



## Milky

Well ate pretty well today and plenty of it, just had my final shake of the day so all good here...


----------



## George-Bean

Morning Milky, whats on the cards today?


----------



## Milky

George-Bean:3478361 said:


> Morning Milky, whats on the cards today?


Morning mate.

Legs this morning, wanting a big session. Breakfast soon oats and a shake then off l go.

How about you ?


----------



## George-Bean

Im going to smash the living daylights out of my triceps and do some core work. My routine is a little all over the place since I was poorly, but I am off to Turkey in 8 days so I am just working out differing parts for fun, really enjoying it. I want my face to look like this when I get back :-


----------



## Milky

Weighed myself, 15 and half stone still.

I think the fact l have grafted hard last couple of days will have affected the weight loss.

- - - Updated - - -



George-Bean said:


> Im going to smash the living daylights out of my triceps and do some core work. My routine is a little all over the place since I was poorly, but I am off to Turkey in 8 days so I am just working out differing parts for fun, really enjoying it. I want my face to look like this when I get back :-
> 
> View attachment 94644


It was touching 40 most days for us mate, we loved it.


----------



## Milky

Legs done.

Fu*king forgot to do lunges AGAIN, how the fu*k do l keep forgetting them !

Home, had my lion bar cereal, shake and BCAA's.

Shopping now and waiting for Paul's e mail of torture tomorow....


----------



## George-Bean

Dont forget to do your lunges lol


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Legs done.
> 
> Fu*king forgot to do lunges AGAIN, how the fu*k do l keep forgetting them !
> 
> Home, had my lion bar cereal, shake and BCAA's.
> 
> Shopping now and waiting for Paul's e mail of torture tomorow....


Yeah yeah of course you forgot the hardest exercise of the day!


----------



## Milky

Well had my final cheat meal, hungarian goulash with chips and french bread.

Lovely.

Now watching The Avengers.


----------



## flinty90

sounds great matey .. im laid on sofa like a right pathetic waste of fcukin space at minute lol ...


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> sounds great matey .. im laid on sofa like a right pathetic waste of fcukin space at minute lol ...


Snap


----------



## Milky

Orders come thro from the bosss....

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm and well mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

If l do actually die will someone make sure l am cremated rather than buried, cheers.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Orders come thro from the bosss....
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm and well mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> If l do actually die will someone make sure l am cremated rather than buried, cheers.


if you die mate get a good friend to delete your internet history (its very first thing to have done) lol


----------



## George-Bean

If its me format my hard drive please ;-D


----------



## Milky

No TM this morning, legs not up to what Paul has scheduled.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No TM this morning, legs not up to what Paul has scheduled.


Hey Milky come on mate , a bit of something would be better than nothing bro.... im fcukin watching you !! X

hope you can get it done later or at least half of it


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3481080 said:


> Hey Milky come on mate , a bit of
> 
> something would be better than nothing bro.... im fcukin watching you !! X
> 
> hope you can get it done later or at least half of it


I have the option of doing it am or pm mate.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I have the option of doing it am or pm mate.


yes hence hope you get it done later bro


----------



## Milky

Trained and ate like a champ today, mirror was being very kind.

Pi*sed 10 with the 52.5's on incline DB press. Could have gone heavier but wasnt sure if it would drain me for the rest of the workout.

Got to do my cardio before bed, good job she's not interested in me or l would be right up the creek !


----------



## CJ

Strong pressing there gay boy


----------



## Milky

CJ:3483069 said:


> Strong pressing there gay boy


Aiming for the 60 's at least by end of October mate.

Thought you would be burying me on lifts.


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Aiming for the 60 's at least by end of October mate.
> 
> Thought you would be burying me on lifts.


Not now mate...lol I'm weak as a kitten.

I've have done 60 for 8

I've never been the strongest buddy but I seem to grow anyway


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Not now mate...lol I'm weak as a kitten.
> 
> I've have done 60 for 8
> 
> I've never been the strongest buddy but I seem to grow anyway


I always think every one else is lifting bigger than me mate, 60 's are very impressive.

Maybe one day we will be able to do 70's on shoulder press mate... :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I always think every one else is lifting bigger than me mate, 60 's are very impressive.
> 
> Maybe one day we will be able to do 70's on shoulder press mate... :whistling:


Ill have them soon enough!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Ill have them soon enough!


Yeah what ever Rudolph

:lol:


----------



## Vickky

Dave said:


> Ill have them soon enough!


that is some vest tan !!! sorry just caught my eye !!

- - - Updated - - -

thiught i would stop in as you stopped in on mine hows training now your back from turkeyy!!


----------



## Guest

Vickky said:


> that is some vest tan !!! sorry just caught my eye !!


Aye got burnt in our 3 days of summer few week back, back pale again now haha


----------



## Milky

Vickky said:


> that is some vest tan !!! sorry just caught my eye !!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> thiught i would stop in as you stopped in on mine hows training now your back from turkeyy!!


Its getting back on track my dear....

Aiming to be bigger for next yrs jaunt now !


----------



## Vickky

Milky said:


> Its getting back on track my dear....
> 
> Aiming to be bigger for next yrs jaunt now !


did you get called rambo alot !? they were obsessed with jason !


----------



## Milky

Vickky said:


> did you get called rambo alot !? they were obsessed with jason !


No, stayed away for the markets etc.... got felt up by a few tho and got punched of one kid too see if he could hurt me, he hurt his hand !


----------



## Milky

Well managed half the cardio..finished the rest at steady pace.

Two reasons, one l am on old very unfit man, two it doesnt go down well pounding a TM at 5 am.


----------



## flinty90

so milky i presume your goals now are more of the same as before you went away ?? keep peeling the fat away ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3484050 said:


> so milky i presume your goals now are more of the same as before you went away ?? keep peeling the fat away ??


16 stone sub 10 % BF mate.


----------



## flinty90

time frame bro ? or just till you get there ??


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> 16 stone sub 10 % BF mate.


Now that would look mental lol what's your stats now mate?


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> 16 stone sub 10 % BF mate.


You will get there big fella.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> 16 stone sub 10 % BF mate.


Yep, I'd take that as a final result


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3484089 said:


> time frame bro ? or just till you get there ??


Asap for me mate.


----------



## Milky

C.Hill:3484098 said:


> Now that would look mental lol what's your stats now mate?


15.7 stone and approx 15 % BF mate.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Any recent photos milky?


----------



## Mingster

Big legs are the secret to a good weight at low bodyfat. You can carry lots of tonnage in those pins


----------



## Milky

> Any recent photos milky?


Only the one from Turkey a few pages back mate.


----------



## Milky

Home from work, dediced upper body could do with a day off so about to hit the TM, have a bath, eat my food and listen to the wife tell me why we cant have sex :lol:

At least l am getting my cardio in, somewhere.


----------



## flinty90

arguing is also good cardio vascular mate lol..


----------



## Milky

TM done, mad how you can still be sweating 20 mins later.

Had a bath and shaved everywhere that was hairy.

Omellette and mushrooms for tea, shake pre bed and fart all night, revenge is sweet.

Actually cant wait for the morning to do it again.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> arguing is also good cardio vascular mate lol..


So is sex!


----------



## Milky

Omellette farts have kicked in, there making me sick TBH...


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Omellette farts have kicked in, there making me sick TBH...


Well I can online looking for entertainment as I'm bored... Won't be making that mistake again lol


----------



## George-Bean

I cant find the Turkey photo, have I gone stupid?


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> I cant find the Turkey photo, have I gone stupid?


Its my avi mate, must be in the postcard from Milky thread.

Will try and add it now.


----------



## George-Bean

Damn Milky, your looking good mate!


----------



## Milky

George-Bean:3486710 said:


> Damn Milky, your looking good mate!


Will look better soon mate.

Cheers tho, kind words.


----------



## Milky

TM done.

Didnt do the HIIT stuff as its too noisy at 5 am but will do it later. Plus my shins are still tender from last nite.

Loving the HIIT stuff tho, very effective .


----------



## Rykard

re shins - do you go straight in with the tm at an incline? might be worth starting off at a lower incline. I suffered when I went too high too quick... raise it a % every couple of mins?


----------



## flinty90

mornjng bro. another day. another dollar and another 24 hours to make the most of our bodies x


----------



## Milky

Rykard:3487132 said:


> re shins - do you go straight in with the tm at an incline? might be worth starting off at a lower incline. I suffered when I went too high too quick... raise it a % every couple of mins?


No mate do it nice and steady.


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3487157 said:


> mornjng bro. another day. another dollar and another 24 hours to make the most of our bodies x


And every clean calorie mate.


----------



## Milky

Feeling pretty good this morning.

Pretty tight all over.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Feeling pretty good this morning.
> 
> Pretty tight all over.


Back in to the swing of it post holiday, keep going mate!


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> TM done.
> 
> Didnt do the HIIT stuff as its too noisy at 5 am but will do it later. Plus my shins are still tender from last nite.
> 
> Loving the HIIT stuff tho, very effective .


What are you doing for HIIT mate, if you don't mind me asking? I know you're on the tm but how are you doing it?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76:3487995 said:


> What are you doing for HIIT mate, if you don't mind me asking? I know you're on the tm but how are you doing it?


5 mins warm

Sprint 30 seconds

Moderate pace 1 min

Repeat 10 times

5 mins warm down.


----------



## Tassotti

Are you still working with Paul Milky ?


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Are you still working with Paul Milky ?


If you mean working as in doing as l am told or else, then yes l am.


----------



## Milky

Home.

50 gr oats and a shake. gym about 6.


----------



## Milky

Gym done, cocopop roks and shake down, give it an hour to settle then TM for my cardio.


----------



## George-Bean

Have you tried doing the TM barefoot yet?


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Have you tried doing the TM barefoot yet?


No chance mate, my shins ony just handle it with protection..


----------



## Milky

Dear god is it this time again.

What cost vanity.


----------



## nogger

Sure is just having eggs on toast then off to work...keep it up mate.


----------



## Milky

nogger:3490229 said:


> Sure is just having eggs on toast then off to work...keep it up mate.


I wish l could have egg on toast nogger !!!

All done, bath, shave, shake and work now.


----------



## Milky

No gym, jst got in and been fu8king ripping all day.

Dirty Nigerian bastard who sold me my the galaxy for the Mrs had reported it stolen and its been turned off, £360 gone.

Cant do anything legally about it how ever l believe strongly in Karna paying him a visit in the not too distant future...


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> No gym, jst got in and been fu8king ripping all day.
> 
> Dirty Nigerian bastard who sold me my the galaxy for the Mrs had reported it stolen and its been turned off, £360 gone.
> 
> Cant do anything legally about it how ever l believe strongly in Karna paying him a visit in the not too distant future...


Dirty ****ing cvnt.

That takes the fvcking pi$$, you must be fuming mate, karmas a b!tch though:cursing:

I take it you know where the dumb fvck lives then?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Dirty ****ing cvnt.
> 
> That takes the fvcking pi$$, you must be fuming mate, karmas a b!tch though:cursing:
> 
> I take it you know where the dumb fvck lives then?


Yep and so does my " friend "......

K evin O rlando S teven H ampson is his name...


----------



## Milky

Lay in this morning. No work.

TM done, shins couldnt handle HIIT for the full session so went till l was in agony and slowed it down.

Heart rate peaked about 165 l think.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Lay in this morning. No work.
> 
> TM done, shins couldnt handle HIIT for the full session so went till l was in agony and slowed it down.
> 
> Heart rate peaked about 165 l think.


How come no work mate? coz of the weather? You sleeping any better now?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> No gym, jst got in and been fu8king ripping all day.
> 
> Dirty Nigerian bastard who sold me my the galaxy for the Mrs had reported it stolen and its been turned off, £360 gone.
> 
> Cant do anything legally about it how ever l believe strongly in Karna paying him a visit in the not too distant future...


What a [email protected] I hope you bump into him again.


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> How come no work mate? coz of the weather? You sleeping any better now?


Nah not really mate, TBH they didnt work too well...

At the in laws for the weekend.


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> What a [email protected] I hope you bump into him again.


Got his address mate :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Well today has beeen a total fu*K UP...

Up early ish, sneak off to pick up the mates Bentley to take the wife to her mothers for her birthday, bit of a surprise.

First problem, the boot on the Bentley is SH*TE.... so along with my daughters and grandaughters crap there is no way on gods dear earth its fitting in the boot, so the boot is rammed, so is the back seat and front footwell, looked like a right gypo..

So off we set, by now its 11 am. 250 miles to go, get on the M60, do about 20 miles and think " fu*k this, l cant do a 500 mile round trip in this heap of sh*t" so we turn back. Glad we did as it smelled like it would catch fire any moment.

I now have to unload the bastard thing, transfer it all, drop the pile of scrap back off and start again.

So we eventualy hit the M6 at 12 mid day and BANG stop dead... so litterally crawled all the way to Bristol in riday traffic.

Diet, training the lot out the window, meal timimgs shot, and TBH just want the day to end so l can start afresh tomorow.

There is a gym of sorts here so TM in the morning and a work out of sorts tomorow night, then TM later on..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Got his address mate :whistling:


oh dear


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> oh dear


Exactly right...


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Nah not really mate, TBH they didnt work too well...
> 
> At the in laws for the weekend.


Maybe you need the stronger ones pal. Try 2 tonight or next time and see how you get on.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> No gym, jst got in and been fu8king ripping all day.
> 
> Dirty Nigerian bastard who sold me my the galaxy for the Mrs had reported it stolen and its been turned off, £360 gone.
> 
> Cant do anything legally about it how ever l believe strongly in Karna paying him a visit in the not too distant future...


Buying from Nigerians:nono:I thought you would know better mate:lol:

That is £700 in phones this month ffs,divorce would cost less at this rate...

Blame the Mrs,she lost the other one at airport

- - - Updated - - -

Oh yes,have a great weekend,that was why i was in here!


----------



## Milky

Been down to sandbanks today, bumped into Harry, nice fella....

Gonna give myself an hour then its gym time !


----------



## Milky

Thankfully this is my last " distraction " for a while.

I can go full steam then, no excuses at all..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Milky said:


> Been down to sandbanks today, bumped into Harry, nice fella....
> 
> Gonna give myself an hour then its gym time !


Im guessing you mean sandbanks as in dorset and harry redknapp..nice place that if you can afford it...

Plus how come you so far from home man?


----------



## Milky

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im guessing you mean sandbanks as in dorset and harry redknapp..nice place that if you can afford it...
> 
> Plus how come you so far from home man?


In laws mate, wifes birthday..


----------



## Sharpy76

Quick question Milky. Do you find the whey isolate we've got, quite froffy (sp?), seems to take a while for it to settle....

Really like the stuff but it's annoying when you wanna neck it down quick!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Quick question Milky. Do you find the whey isolate we've got, quite froffy (sp?), seems to take a while for it to settle....
> 
> Really like the stuff but it's annoying when you wanna neck it down quick!


Yeah even thee wife spotted it mate...


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Yeah even thee wife spotted it mate...


Glad it's not just me then lol.

I might do them well in advance and stick them in the fridge in future, they take forever to settle!!


----------



## Milky

TM done, roll on Monday !


----------



## Milky

Left Milton Abbey at about 9 this morning just got sat down.

Wife gonna give me a full body scalp, then bath then bed l think.

Shake and omellette to go food wise and thankfully FU*K ALL else coming up, no holidays, visits, NOTHING...

May even start a new journal, cant decide.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Left Milton Abbey at about 9 this morning just got sat down.
> 
> Wife gonna give me a full body scalp, then bath then bed l think.
> 
> Shake and omellette to go food wise and thankfully FU*K ALL else coming up, no holidays, visits, NOTHING...
> 
> May even start a new journal, cant decide.


i was thinking same thing mate but it will be full of same stuff so might aswell carry on the one im using. like yourself you may aswell just make a big post about a new journey though mate !!


----------



## Milky

Alarm set for 5 am, everything in position at the TM, all l need is my fat ar*e pounding it !

FU*KING BRING IT ON !

Fu*k holidays, fu*k weekends away, fu*k everything now, 6 pack for my birhtday, 29 th November !


----------



## flinty90

Lets have it bro !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Lets have it bro !!!


Hows things your end mate ??


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Hows things your end mate ??


im doing my thing bro. dont worry im still with ya brother. were gonna be mint by christmas .. x


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Alarm set for 5 am, everything in position at the TM, all l need is my fat ar*e pounding it !
> 
> FU*KING BRING IT ON !
> 
> Fu*k holidays, fu*k weekends away, fu*k everything now, 6 pack for my birhtday, 29 th November !


Do you have a guesstimate on how much weight needed to lose by then milky?

- - - Updated - - -



Milky said:


> Alarm set for 5 am, everything in position at the TM, all l need is my fat ar*e pounding it !
> 
> FU*KING BRING IT ON !
> 
> Fu*k holidays, fu*k weekends away, fu*k everything now, 6 pack for my birhtday, 29 th November !


Do you have a guesstimate on how much weight needed to lose by then milky?


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Do you have a guesstimate on how much weight needed to lose by then milky?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Do you have a guesstimate on how much weight needed to lose by then milky?


at least a stone l reckon but with Pauls regime l.am confident mate.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> at least a stone l reckon but with Pauls regime l.am confident mate.


Will you then lean bulk to 15.5/16st? All the best mate,nice to see light at the end of the tunnel as reward for such hard work


----------



## Milky

luther1:3501119 said:


> Will you then lean bulk to 15.5/16st? All the best mate,nice to see light at the end of the tunnel as reward for such hard work


Thats the plan mate yeah.

As you can see its 2.45 am and l am wide awake.

Gotta love the insomnia.


----------



## Milky

Could l.be any wetter.


----------



## clarkey

Been following your journal you have made some great improvements Milky....do you have any plans to compete at all?


----------



## Milky

clarkey said:


> Been following your journal you have made some great improvements Milky....do you have any plans to compete at all?


No mate l just intend to look like l do, who knows tho..

Not long in, pi*sed wet thro.

Going to be bath, food, TM and bed....

Diet been good today, gutted about the gym but not letting it spoil my Karma...


----------



## Milky

No TM this morning, not feeling well at all.


----------



## flinty90

morning dude. you would appreciate how wet i was in scotland yesterday. today is going to be worse had 4inch of rain overnight. gotta love our jobs bro lol.. keep yourself stocked up on vits especially c and d bro. have a good day x


----------



## Milky

Home, pi* sed thro...

treadmill for 30 mins, tidy house and gym later.....


----------



## Milky

Treadmill done, wreaking havoc with my shins and calves... hey ho.

Shake now and wait for mrs too come home so l can go and train.


----------



## Milky

Trained and was feeing pretty sh*t about my lifts till l realised l am 4 weeks out of my course so l felt a bit better with that little epiphany..

I am down on calories as well but its all in a good cause..


----------



## Milky

Well another crap day in Gotham City.

Leaving the TM till tonight.

Hard to eat clean in this weather. Freezing cold and wet and nothing warm to look forward too. Especially doing a manual job.

Cracking on tho, the BF needs to drop.


----------



## Guest

Bring a flask mate, works a treat!


----------



## flinty90

it is hard mate im finding same fcukin cold potato's cold chicken and cold peas lol awesome when your freezing your bolllocks off and wet through lol.. stick in there pal. dont forget losing fat will also make you feel the cold more x


----------



## Milky

Just got in, gonna eat and do TM...

may hit the gym but not sure, time dependant.


----------



## Milky

Man l am craving carbs....


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Man l am craving carbs....


Great will power buddy,i pleasure to follow

- - - Updated - - -



Milky said:


> Man l am craving carbs....


Great will power buddy,i pleasure to follow


----------



## Milky

Well l feel fat, flat, small and weak and the mirror hates me.

Oh the headfu*k of it all.


----------



## Queenie

Chin up milky. Yup - it's a head fvck at times but u got to look at the bigger picture. It's a means to an end and it WILL be worth it.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Well l feel fat, flat, small and weak and the mirror hates me.
> 
> Oh the headfu*k of it all.


head up and fcuk the mirror


----------



## mal

Milky said:


> Well l feel fat,* flat, small *and weak and the mirror hates me.
> 
> Oh the headfu*k of it all.


thats when you know its working ;-)


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Well l feel fat, flat, small and weak and the mirror hates me.
> 
> Oh the headfu*k of it all.


I know exactly how you feel mate. 3 days off diet in Munich and I feel like I've wasted the last 6 weeks. I know its all in my head but still a cnut of a thing!

Did you get your mrs phone sorted?


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3510762 said:


> I know exactly how you feel mate. 3 days off diet in Munich and I feel like I've wasted the last 6 weeks. I know its all in my head but still a cnut of a thing!
> 
> Did you get your mrs phone sorted?


Sort of mate.

Gonna sort the real issue out this weekend.


----------



## Milky

Just home, load of messing about with cars and vans etc..

Realised yesterday my MOT on my van ran out in May !!


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Realised yesterday my MOT on my van ran out in May !!


oops

- - - Updated - - -



Milky said:


> Realised yesterday my MOT on my van ran out in May !!


oops


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just home, load of messing about with cars and vans etc..
> 
> Realised yesterday my MOT on my van ran out in May !!


The DVLA sent out reminders 2-3 weeks before its due ......... :confused1:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> The DVLA sent out reminders 2-3 weeks before its due ......... :confused1:


Not for MOT mate, tax they do.

- - - Updated - - -



Replicator said:


> The DVLA sent out reminders 2-3 weeks before its due ......... :confused1:


Not for MOT mate, tax they do.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Not for MOT mate, tax they do.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> so it is ..got all mixed up there ............I'll go back to sleep :sleeping:


----------



## Milky

Nothing to report TBH.

Its been a bad week.


----------



## Vickky

Milky said:


> Nothing to report TBH.
> 
> Its been a bad week.


Chin up mr milky  x


----------



## Jay.32

this week is nearly over mate.. enjoy the weekend... and start again


----------



## flinty90

keep going bro . it cant all be bad matey just pinching a bit thats all . you will adapt and overcome as you always have x


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Nothing to report TBH.
> 
> Its been a bad week.


I can vouch for that pal, thank fcuk it's Friday!


----------



## Milky

Home and a FULL weekend off :bounce:

Training, eatng, resting, repeat....... l cant fuking wait :bounce:

Man its been ash*t week, weather and work wise.

Meal timings been out the window, too late and shattered to get to the gym...

I know l need to stop letting it bother me but its not easy. Gonna make a conserted effort now to get home and straight to the gym.


----------



## Milky

Just got up, had one of the best sleeps l have had in a long time...

Eating now, then gym then shopping...

Cant wait to hit it TBH....


----------



## Tassotti

Smash it Milky !!


----------



## flinty90

Hey milky looks like your boy Phil heath has some close competition this year at the O mate fcukin Kai green looks best i have ever seen him, very very close indeed !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> Hey milky looks like your boy Phil heath has some close competition this year at the O mate fcukin Kai green looks best i have ever seen him, very very close indeed !!!


Stayed up all night and watched it m8, both looked fcuckin awesome, and your right it will be very close to call.


----------



## Milky

just update this as l was too fu*king angry before !

Did a good pull session at the gym ,listened to some bullsh*t as well.

Really did enjoy it, 8 sets per body part, feeling pretty tight ATM and back on track..


----------



## Milky

Up,

Somehow got another decent nights sleep, now is it because all the gear is out of my system maybe ?

Had my oats ( not litterally ) and a shake and legs soon as they settled.

Weighed in at 15 stone bang on so its going down, gonna speak to the boss today if he's not too fed up ( as he has every right to be TBH ) and see whats planned for the future for me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds good milky. You off all gear for a while?? That doesn't sound right! 

It does mess with a lot of peoples.sleep so if.you've dropped.it right down then it may well allow sleep to improve


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good milky. You off all gear for a while?? That doesn't sound right!
> 
> It does mess with a lot of peoples.sleep so if.you've dropped.it right down then it may well allow sleep to improve


Just following Pauls instructions mate, he will know when its right to jump back on.

My training " life " is in Pauls hands for now and will remain so for a while.

Killing me tho l have to admit :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Up,
> 
> Somehow got another decent nights sleep, now is it because all the gear is out of my system maybe ?
> 
> Had my oats ( not litterally ) and a shake and legs soon as they settled.
> 
> Weighed in at 15 stone bang on so its going down, gonna speak to the boss today if he's not too fed up ( as he has every right to be TBH ) and see whats planned for the future for me.


why would he be fed up bro ??? he seemed in ood spirits other day ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> why would he be fed up bro ??? he seemed in ood spirits other day ??


The fella has been dieting for nearly a yr mate, he's on low carbs, has a young kid who doesnt sleep well and has to travel the counItry for a living...

The last thing he needs is my petty sh*t to deal with.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> The fella has been dieting for nearly a yr mate, he's on low carbs, has a young kid who doesnt sleep well and has to travel the counItry for a living...
> 
> The last thing he needs is my petty sh*t to deal with.


Oh i see lol..

If anything though mate @Pscarb is a fcukin proffesional and im sure as can be he wont let his pursuits or family life come between his business aswell.. if you jave issues bro im positive he will still be there to help you out .... but yes he may be a little bit worse for wear lol... he is sick though pmsl


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Oh i see lol..
> 
> If anything though mate @Pscarb is a fcukin proffesional and im sure as can be he wont let his pursuits or family life come between his business aswell.. if you jave issues bro im positive he will still be there to help you out .... but yes he may be a little bit worse for wear lol... he is sick though pmsl


Yeah l know mate but l hate putting on people especially when its petty sh*t so l dont mither.

He has never ever complained about me contacting him, its me not wanting to be a pain thats all.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Up,
> 
> Somehow got another decent nights sleep, now is it because all the gear is out of my system maybe ?
> 
> Had my oats ( not litterally ) and a shake and legs soon as they settled.
> 
> Weighed in at 15 stone bang on so its going down, gonna speak to the boss today if he's not too fed up ( as he has every right to be TBH ) and see whats planned for the future for me.


ok lets get this out the way now before we go forward, i have not been taking on new clients but agreed to coach you....Why ?? because i feel once we have a plan that can be flexible for your work schedule then improvements will come thick and fast and i know you will do what i ask, if i get fed up i will let you and everyone on the board know in my own special way  but it will have nothing to do with anything you do mate....



flinty90 said:


> why would he be fed up bro ??? he seemed in ood spirits other day ??


this will change as new plan starts tomorrow 



Milky said:


> The fella has been dieting for nearly a yr mate, he's on low carbs, has a young kid who doesnt sleep well and has to travel the counItry for a living...
> 
> The last thing he needs is my petty sh*t to deal with.


yes but i know all this buddy and i CHOOSE to continue coaching you.......because i dont use a cookie cutter diet for everyone it takes a little time to get to a plan that is achievable whilst not turning your world upside down.....we will get there mate 

time for meals is an issue for you so this is the biggest thing to address maybe a home made flapjack or protein bar where you can eat and still work may be in order i dont know but we will figure it out mate......


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm confused - when u say u had ur oats not literally, does this mean u had sex? As literally would of meant u had actual oats.

:lol:


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> I'm confused - when u say u had ur oats not literally, does this mean u had sex? As literally would of meant u had actual oats.
> 
> :lol:


Ok smart ar*e !!

I had ACTUAL oats !!


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> ok lets get this out the way now before we go forward, i have not been taking on new clients but agreed to coach you....Why ?? because i feel once we have a plan that can be flexible for your work schedule then improvements will come thick and fast and i know you will do what i ask, if i get fed up i will let you and everyone on the board know in my own special way  but it will have nothing to do with anything you do mate....
> 
> this will change as new plan starts tomorrow
> 
> yes but i know all this buddy and i CHOOSE to continue coaching you.......because i dont use a cookie cutter diet for everyone it takes a little time to get to a plan that is achievable whilst not turning your world upside down.....we will get there mate
> 
> time for meals is an issue for you so this is the biggest thing to address maybe a home made flapjack or protein bar where you can eat and still work may be in order i dont know but we will figure it out mate......


Ok fair enough, wasnt meant in deragotory terms mate at all, just my attempt to cut you some slack given what you have going on. I hate to burden people with anything.


----------



## Milky

Right training sh*t now.

Just did legs, did it with a vengance too, nearly throwing up by the end of it !

I actually used my headphones today for some reason and it seemed to help and stop me getting into conversations with people.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Right training sh*t now.
> 
> Just did legs, did it with a vengance too, nearly throwing up by the end of it !
> 
> I actually used my headphones today for some reason and it seemed to help and stop me getting into conversations with people.


you still training alone milky ?? do you find yourself getting lazy or you still hard at it without anyone pushing you harder ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> you still training alone milky ?? do you find yourself getting lazy or you still hard at it without anyone pushing you harder ??


Not lazy but Dave really did help me up the stakes.

Thing is with work etc were both a bit hit and miss ATM and its gonna be hard to merge everything together.

Gutted tho TBH..


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Ok fair enough, wasnt meant in deragotory terms mate at all, just my attempt to cut you some slack given what you have going on. I hate to burden people with anything.


did not take it in that way mate....



Milky said:


> Right training sh*t now.
> 
> Just did legs, did it with a vengance too, nearly throwing up by the end of it !
> 
> I actually used my headphones today for some reason and it seemed to help and stop me getting into conversations with people.


when i train on my own i use my head phones it says Fukc Off without needing to say Fukc Off


----------



## flinty90

Pscarb said:


> did not take it in that way mate....
> 
> when i train on my own i use my head phones it says Fukc Off without needing to say Fukc Off


but you also have it tattooed on your chest mate pmsl


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> did not take it in that way mate....
> 
> when i train on my own i use my head phones it says Fukc Off without needing to say Fukc Off


Paul with all due respect your mug says " **** off " without actually saying it !

Man alive the pic you posted the other day l thought " fu*k going near him in the gym " :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Bet he's a pussy cat in real life lol


----------



## shaunmac

Glad you killed legs today.

Nice to see you pushing yourself to the limit!

Keep up the good work big man


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Persevere Milky, good things come to those who wait and all that :thumbup1:

Yeah headphones are good to keep focused, i turn my music on full blast and just get on with it...some people still try to talk to me when i have them on i just carry on and pretend not to hear them


----------



## Milky

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Persevere Milky, good things come to those who wait and all that :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeah headphones are good to keep focused, i turn my music on full blast and just get on with it...some people still try to talk to me when i have them on i just carry on and pretend not to hear them


What do you use mate ?

Phone or other device ?

I find my phone bulky so may look for an alternative.


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Glad you killed legs today.
> 
> Nice to see you pushing yourself to the limit!
> 
> Keep up the good work big man


I tried lunges at the end of the workout and couldnt do them. We cant walk on the matting with shoes on so l did them in socks on rubber matting and near crippled myself for some bizarre reason.

I did them great last time on a hard floor with trainers on.


----------



## marknorthumbria

U come off everything ? How u feeling ? I jump on GH in PCT and holding everything so far and staying as cut, id love a guided hand like u have from carb and el toro gets from the polliquin and his bio sig!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Milky said:


> What do you use mate ?
> 
> Phone or other device ?
> 
> I find my phone bulky so may look for an alternative.


Headphone wise i have the big "fcuk-off" dre's and i just use my iphone saves the hassle of carrying 2 things.

Im actually thinking of going for the wireless dre's so i can leave my phone in the locker and just listen to the music and change tracks etc without carrying it.


----------



## Milky

marknorthumbria said:


> U come off everything ? How u feeling ? I jump on GH in PCT and holding everything so far and staying as cut, id love a guided hand like u have from carb and el toro gets from the polliquin and his bio sig!


On nothing mate, zip, not even smarties !!!

Killing me :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



BodyBuilding101 said:


> Headphone wise i have the big "fcuk-off" dre's and i just use my iphone saves the hassle of carrying 2 things.
> 
> Im actually thinking of going for the wireless dre's so i can leave my phone in the locker and just listen to the music and change tracks etc without carrying it.


Yeah l couldnt wear the big ones but they sound a top idea save snagging the wire on everything !


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Paul with all due respect your mug says " **** off " without actually saying it !
> 
> Man alive the pic you posted the other day l thought " fu*k going near him in the gym " :lol:


this is a benefit mate lol, CJ told me the young lads call me a freak in the gym and won't talk to me lol



Fatstuff said:


> Bet he's a pussy cat in real life lol


i am mate, nothing many believe I am on here.

I use the Dr Dre solo head phones so there is no doubt I don't want to talk lol

Milky is on nothing at the moment to clear out it is a tough time but the results when he goes back will be worth the pain now


----------



## Dai Jones

Pscarb said:


> Milky is on nothing at the moment to clear out it is a tough time but the results when he goes back will be worth the pain now


Out of interest how long will this be or is it person dependent


----------



## Milky

Dai Jones said:


> Out of interest how long will this be or is it person dependent


I'm scared to ask :lol:


----------



## luther1

When you weigh yourself milky,is it first thing in the morning after a wee naked or down the gym in your gear.


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> When you weigh yourself milky,is it first thing in the morning after a wee naked or down the gym in your gear.


Its naked in my gym mate, l get a few looks as the scales are in reception :lol:

Nah its am, after the loo in my boxers mate.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> I'm scared to ask :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Milky

Ok so new week starts tomorow and TBH l am glad.

I pretty much wrote last week off as a bad job, l dont want to be beaten next week by ANYTHING work related, be it the weather or the hours.


----------



## Milky

Oh and FTR my legs are fu*king killing me !


----------



## Milky

No TM this morning due to the fact l.cant walk.

Bloody starving as well.


----------



## Milky

Just got in, none training day today so nice chilll out, then TM, then bath.

- - - Updated - - -

Just got in, none training day today so nice chilll out, then TM, then bath.


----------



## Milky

Food been good today, not been too stressed at work :whistling:

All food prepared for tomorow, push day, looking forward to it.

- - - Updated - - -

Food been good today, not been too stressed at work :whistling:

All food prepared for tomorow, push day, looking forward to it.


----------



## Milky

Just got in, wet, dry, wet dry all day, food been sh*t, guts been worse.... such is life.

Good thing with P/P/L is l only need to train 3 days a week so l dont need to stress.


----------



## Milky

Oh and Paul texted me today, will be trying something new, so looking forward to it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

All still going well mate? Works a cnut for ruining a routine but as long as its more right than wrong it'll be ok.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> All still going well mate? Works a cnut for ruining a routine but as long as its more right than wrong it'll be ok.


Its going ok mate yeah....

Geuinely think l suffer from S.A.D. tho you know...

- - - Updated - - -



Ginger Ben said:


> All still going well mate? Works a cnut for ruining a routine but as long as its more right than wrong it'll be ok.


Its going ok mate yeah....

Geuinely think l suffer from S.A.D. tho you know...


----------



## flinty90

hope your hammering vit d then bro..


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> hope your hammering vit d then bro..


You know what mate l am not, something to look into.


----------



## Mingster

Vit d and one of those S.A.D. lamps does the job for me Milks...http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001PIJF48/?tag=hydra0b-21&hvadid=9557926749&ref=asc_


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> You know what mate l am not, something to look into.


get at least 5000 ius per day then mate you will benefit bro...

- - - Updated - - -



Milky said:


> You know what mate l am not, something to look into.


get at least 5000 ius per day then mate you will benefit bro...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> get at least 5000 ius per day then mate you will benefit bro...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> get at least 5000 ius per day then mate you will benefit bro...


Any hints as to where l can get it mate ?


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Any hints as to where l can get it mate ?


I use this...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330684807713?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648#ht_1045wt_909


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Any hints as to where l can get it mate ?


My protein sell 2500iu soft gels for bugger all. Two a day works well


----------



## Guest

Dont forget m8, you are off course now aswell. Your test lvls will be dropping etc, your moods will be all over the show.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Dont forget m8, you are off course now aswell. Your test lvls will be dropping etc, your moods will be all over the show.


Say it again :cursing:

I fu*king dare ya :cursing:

:lol:

TBH mate l thought this last yr, gonna try the Vit D route l think, may be worth you giving it a go too.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Say it again :cursing:
> 
> I fu*king dare ya :cursing:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> TBH mate l thought this last yr, gonna try the Vit D route l think, *may be worth you giving it a go too.*


And what is that supposed to mean? :lol: :whistling:

- - - Updated - - -

Ahhh this double posting, doing my tits in! Constantly tonight!


----------



## Mingster

I hate the winter with a passion. Trained in the dark virtually last night lol. Sign of things to come I'm afraid...

It'll be Spring again in about 8 months:crying:


----------



## Vickky

Milky said:


> Ok fair enough, wasnt meant in deragotory terms mate at all, just my attempt to cut you some slack given what you have going on. I hate to burden people with anything.


You've been told mr ! Keep going every day is a step closer even if it doesn't feel like it !


----------



## Mingster

I hate the winter with a passion. Trained in the dark virtually last night lol. Sign of things to come I'm afraid...

It'll be Spring again in about 8 months:crying:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> And what is that supposed to mean? :lol: :whistling:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ahhh this double posting, doing my tits in! Constantly tonight!


Anything that helps get thro the day is worth a try mate dont you think.


----------



## liam0810

Have you thought of getting a test booster and some proviron whilst off cycle? I'm sure PScarb is an advocate of using proviron through PCT


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Have you thought of getting a test booster and some proviron whilst off cycle? I'm sure PScarb is an advocate of using proviron through PCT


I dont think l need them mate, everything is functioning fine, even sleeping better, just get fed up leaving in the dark and getting home in the dark.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> I dont think l need them mate, everything is functioning fine, even sleeping better, just get fed up leaving in the dark and getting home in the dark.


That's working in England mate.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Any hints as to where l can get it mate ?


Best I have used mate......

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p-756-purepharma-vitamin-d3-120-caps.aspx


----------



## 3752

There is no need for PCT drugs for the time as where as they can help to some degree going from gear to pct drugs then gear messes the body up more so a natural refresh is what is sometimes needed, milky is getting better sleep we just need to improve his eating schedule because of the demands his jobs puts on him, this will be done and then we will start a staggered approach to build new muscle whilst maintaining and decent level of condition.....


----------



## Milky

Pscarb:3526779 said:


> Best I have used mate......
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p-756-purepharma-vitamin-d3-120-caps.aspx


Will otdet. Some tonight.


----------



## Milky

Dave and l are stuck in this...


----------



## Sharpy76

Fvck, that looks grim mate


----------



## shaunmac

Good look haha. Doesnt look too promising.

- - - Updated - - -

Good look haha. Doesnt look too promising.


----------



## defdaz

Ooops. Least it isn't snowing


----------



## Vickky

defdaz said:


> Ooops. Least it isn't snowing


Don't talk that up !!!


----------



## Milky

2 hours to get home from Liverpool, a 40 mn journey.

Ah well, soon be weekend..

:thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Sucks. I forgot my memory stick on Monday. Took 45 mins to go 6 miles to get it. Was not happy at school, kids feared me.


----------



## Tassotti

defdaz said:


> Sucks. *I forgot my memory stick* on Monday. Took 45 mins to go 6 miles to get it. Was not happy at school, kids feared me.


Ironic


----------



## Milky

Well l have40 weeks to my holiday, should be plenty of time.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well l have40 weeks to my holiday, should be plenty of time.


I think 41 would have been better but ha,you may do it:lol:


----------



## Milky

Not long home, Mmmmmmmmmmmm

Anywho, food and TM and bed.....

Roll on the weekend.

35 weeks l go to Nice, not to fussed about looking good for that.

46 weeks Turkey, thats the important one for me...


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> Best I have used mate......
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p-756-purepharma-vitamin-d3-120-caps.aspx


Out of stock mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Out of stock mate.


My Protein mate, cheap as chips and only two caps a day gets you 5000iu's

- - - Updated - - -



Milky said:


> Out of stock mate.


My Protein mate, cheap as chips and only two caps a day gets you 5000iu's


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> My Protein mate, cheap as chips and only two caps a day gets you 5000iu's
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My Protein mate, cheap as chips and only two caps a day gets you 5000iu's


Ah bollox ordered some of ebay now.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Out of stock mate.


Just checked they are back in stock tomorrow order them next time mate by far the best ones I have ever used


----------



## Milky

Pscarb:3531979 said:


> Just checked they are back in stock tomorrow order them next time mate by far the best ones I have ever used


Just my bloody luck.

Just wanted to get on the Vit D asap.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Not long home, Mmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Anywho, food and TM and bed.....
> 
> Roll on the weekend.
> 
> 35 weeks l go to Nice, not to fussed about looking good for that.
> 
> 46 weeks Turkey, thats the important one for me...


Where you oing in 40 weeks though:confused1:


----------



## Vickky

Milky said:


> Not long home, Mmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Anywho, food and TM and bed.....
> 
> Roll on the weekend.
> 
> 35 weeks l go to Nice, not to fussed about looking good for that.
> 
> 46 weeks Turkey, thats the important one for me...


Your always on holidays !!!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Where you oing in 40 weeks though:confused1:


Got my dates mixed up mate.

[QvcUOTE=Vickky;3532512]Your always on holidays !!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

why is being in shape for Turkey more important than Nice Milky? curious :turned:


----------



## Milky

BodyBuilding101 said:


> why is being in shape for Turkey more important than Nice Milky? curious :turned:


Nice isnt really a pool holiday mate more site seeing / enjoying the atmosphere / culture...

Altho l do wanna look decent for that one too.

I must have done something right last yr as l seemed to intimidatate one of the Gendarm's to the point he saw reason to get in my face, he changed his mind as l gave him the stare and said " problem Monsueir "


----------



## Milky

Right not long in, this week has been a total and utter fu*k up AGAIN, fu*k knows how l am gonna turn it around and get some strucutre in my work life..

I need to tho, l feel like sh*t.

Not a moan, just an observation on my life.

Working tomorow as well, did my utmost to get out of it but no cigar.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Right not long in, this week has been a total and utter fu*k up AGAIN, fu*k knows how l am gonna turn it around and get some strucutre in my work life..
> 
> I need to tho, l feel like sh*t.
> 
> Not a moan, just an observation on my life.
> 
> Working tomorow as well, did my utmost to get out of it but no cigar.


Sounds like you're having a hard time of late at work mate.

Chin up fella and try and keep your diet as clean as you can, you can only do your best mate. Sometimes sh!t happens and it's usually work related.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Sounds like you're having a hard time of late at work mate.
> 
> Chin up fella and try and keep your diet as clean as you can, you can only do your best mate. Sometimes sh!t happens and it's usually work related.


its not " hard " mate its just long hours...

If l get home at say 7 ish, l am at the gym for lets say 7.20, out of the gym for 8.15 ish, final meal at around 10 and its too late for me to eat....

Not making excuses, jst trying to find a solution.


----------



## Mingster

Can you not take up an offer of employment elsewhere mate?

I would rather work less hours for a lower wage any day tbh. I value my time off more than anything...


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Can you not take up an offer of employment elsewhere mate?
> 
> I would rather work less hours for a lower wage any day tbh. I value my time off more than anything...


Crossing my mind mate l have to confess.

Got an old mates number who would start me tomorow but its complicated you see.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Crossing my mind mate l have to confess.
> 
> Got an old mates number who would start me tomorow but its complicated you see.


There's always many factors involved in decisions like these, mate, and they're never easy. It's a bit like the money and happiness thread. My time being my own makes me happy, more so now I'm getting older and I want to make the most of my time to do the things that I want to do. I could work overtime but I never do. I'd rather do without some things to have the free time to do others. We're all different in this, of course, and you have to make the choices that are best for yourself and yours.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Crossing my mind mate l have to confess.
> 
> Got an old mates number who would start me tomorow but its complicated you see.


We are all ears
View attachment 96529


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> We are all ears
> View attachment 96529


Not for the open board mate.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Not for the open board mate.


Was just testing ..................got ya


----------



## flinty90

Milky you gotta do what makes you happy bro...

if you cant get happy whilst working then you need to change work.. if you cant live without earning what you earn then you need to keep your job but accept your time will never b your own..

its time to prioritise bro money isnt everything but if you cant manage without so much then its hard to make a decision like that...

i really cant see why you would have to work weekends though surely your contract doesnt state weekend working aswell (more like optional )

I just hope its not an excuse to not to do what you need to be doing bro sometime you got to suck it and see, so if you eat at 10 pm then so be it it just depends how bad you want it..

like i say not having a go but its time you made a decision about whats more important to you and deal with that decision XX

I only say this as bluntly as i have cos i know exactly where your coming from.. i am in same boat but i have adapted best i can and its important enough for me to do that ... i do feel for you though mate.. its a fcukin pain in the a$$


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Milky you gotta do what makes you happy bro...
> 
> if you cant get happy whilst working then you need to change work.. if you cant live without earning what you earn then you need to keep your job but accept your time will never b your own..
> 
> its time to prioritise bro money isnt everything but if you cant manage without so much then its hard to make a decision like that...
> 
> i really cant see why you would have to work weekends though surely your contract doesnt state weekend working aswell (more like optional )
> 
> I just hope its not an excuse to not to do what you need to be doing bro sometime you got to suck it and see, so if you eat at 10 pm then so be it it just depends how bad you want it..
> 
> like i say not having a go but its time you made a decision about whats more important to you and deal with that decision XX
> 
> I only say this as bluntly as i have cos i know exactly where your coming from.. i am in same boat but i have adapted best i can and its important enough for me to do that ... i do feel for you though mate.. its a fcukin pain in the a$$


Working weekends is "optional" mate as in they ask, you say no, they moan there tits off till you agree for an easy life.

Eating late. l cant sleep mate on a full stomach.

I am hoping to be done handy enough to train tomorow, fingers crossed.

I just want a happy medium and as said previously think this time of yr gets me down. I ordered some Vit D that should be here tomorow so that may help.

I dont really need the money, but this game aint cheap and l need to even things out with the Mrs for all the sacrifices she makes too, and one or two holidays, a nice car and not having to watch the pennies does that.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Working weekends is "optional" mate as in they ask, you say no, they moan there tits off till you agree for an easy life.
> 
> *FCUK THEM MATE *
> 
> Eating late. l cant sleep mate on a full stomach.
> 
> I am hoping to be done handy enough to train tomorow, fingers crossed.
> 
> I just want a happy medium and as said previously think this time of yr gets me down. I ordered some Vit D that should be here tomorow so that may help.
> 
> I dont really need the money, but this game aint cheap and* l need to even things out with the Mrs for all the sacrifices she makes too*, and one or two holidays, a nice car and not having to watch the pennies does that.


Then that has to be your priority mate... so its no good keep beating yourself up about not getting to gym every time,..

do your cardio everyday and train whenever you know for sure you have chance. other than that you have absolutely no option if you continue to stay on the same road your on ...

but i would say its a waste of money investing into a prep guy and all the stuff to go with it if you cant committ to it bro .,.. its just going to make you lose money and stress you out cos you cant carry things out that you need to !!!


----------



## Milky

On a lighter note been looking for this for yrs and its just popped up on Peirs Morgan !!


----------



## defdaz

lol omg.

Thought this would be more up your street mate...


----------



## flinty90

So milky i presume you have had a good session at gym yesterday, and will be getting another good one in today bro !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> So milky i presume you have had a good session at gym yesterday, and will be getting another good one in today bro !!!


No mate you would pressume wrong.

I got stitched up at work, then at home ane never got there hence no entry into the journal as l was a bit hacked off.

TODAY how ever is a different day, l have a list / agenda of what is happening today, lots of positives and very little time sat around.

I have also decided that from now on l get home and get changed and hit the gym, l dont allow myself to sit down and get relaxed.

- - - Updated - - -



flinty90 said:


> So milky i presume you have had a good session at gym yesterday, and will be getting another good one in today bro !!!


No mate you would pressume wrong.

I got stitched up at work, then at home ane never got there hence no entry into the journal as l was a bit hacked off.

TODAY how ever is a different day, l have a list / agenda of what is happening today, lots of positives and very little time sat around.

I have also decided that from now on l get home and get changed and hit the gym, l dont allow myself to sit down and get relaxed.


----------



## Mingster

When I used to train after work I would go straight to the gym on the way home, mate. It's fatal to go home first...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> No mate you would pressume wrong.
> 
> I got stitched up at work, then at home ane never got there hence no entry into the journal as l was a bit hacked off.
> 
> TODAY how ever is a different day, l have a list / agenda of what is happening today, lots of positives and very little time sat around.
> 
> I have also decided that from now on l get home and get changed and hit the gym, l dont allow myself to sit down and get relaxed.


Its the only way to do it m8, straight in, changed I dont even have a wash now, just straight out and get it done.

Soon as you sit down or relax its game over.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> When I used to train after work I would go straight to the gym on the way home, mate. It's fatal to go home first...


X 2

- - - Updated - - -



Mingster said:


> When I used to train after work I would go straight to the gym on the way home, mate. It's fatal to go home first...


X 2


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> On a lighter note been looking for this for yrs and its just popped up on Peirs Morgan !!


Memories right there!


----------



## Milky

Cracking push session in the gym and another bit of good news he is halfing the membership, so £20 a month now which is just fine and dandy where l am concerned.

Done a lot of what l wanted to do, cleaned my van out, sorted the bedroom out, moved the TM,put a few pics up, gonna sort out my lock up soon and the shed after going shopping and eating.

I know l need to stop letting the late finishes and the weather bothering me, l need to keep active regardless.

I am down too 14 st 10 lbs now, l feel TINY !!


----------



## flinty90

thats the spirit mate .. a lot nicer to read your positive remarks than your negative ones bro X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> thats the spirit mate .. a lot nicer to read your positive remarks than your negative ones bro X


Dont intend it to be negative mate, its just an honest account of how l am feeling and the hurdles l find in my life.

As much as l would like it to be all sunshine and roses, it isnt and as much as l would like to jusr brush it off sometimes you struggle too.

Hopefully now l have identified the solution to helping me along l can once again hit it hard, fingers crossed.

:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Dont intend it to be negative mate, its just an honest account of how l am feeling and the hurdles l find in my life.
> 
> As much as l would like it to be all sunshine and roses, it isnt and as much as l would like to jusr brush it off sometimes you struggle too.
> 
> Hopefully now l have identified the solution to helping me along l can once again hit it hard, fingers crossed.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Mate i didnt mean that your negative posts werent the way you felt bro, i meant it was nice to read you bieng positive about things rather than feeling the strain ... X


----------



## Milky

Well thats how the day should start.

40 mins on the TM then shower.

New week new start no excuses.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> Cracking push session in the gym and another bit of good news he is halfing the membership, so £20 a month now which is just fine and dandy where l am concerned.
> 
> Done a lot of what l wanted to do, cleaned my van out, sorted the bedroom out, moved the TM,put a few pics up, gonna sort out my lock up soon and the shed after going shopping and eating.
> 
> I know l need to stop letting the late finishes and the weather bothering me, l need to keep active regardless.
> 
> I am down too 14 st 10 lbs now, l feel TINY !!


My god your no bigger then me now get your ars in gear start banging in more gear and tear your muscles a new ARSHOLE!


----------



## Milky

infernal0988:3539407 said:


> My god your no bigger then me now get your ars in gear start banging in more gear and tear your muscles a new ARSHOLE!


Not just yet mate.......in time tho.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> Not just yet mate.......in time tho.


MMMMmmm good mate good what kinda cycle you see running once you get up to speed?


----------



## Milky

infernal0988:3539420 said:


> MMMMmmm good mate good what kinda cycle you see running once you get up to speed?


What ever cycle l am told to run mate so not sure.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> What ever cycle l am told to run mate so not sure.


If i was you and thats only my opinion i would try to do dry cycles along with a lean diet , you would look pretty awesome lean and ripped at 16 stone.


----------



## biglbs

Pills doing the job here mate


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3539576 said:


> Pills doing the job here mate


Nice one mate. Pity l.havent got a spare box.


----------



## liam0810

Are your abs starting to show now pal at 14st10?


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3539651 said:


> Are your abs starting to show now pal at 14st10?


No mate and l have shrank like you wouldnt believe.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Nice one mate. Pity l.havent got a spare box.


It is nice of you to give me some of yours,i will keep eye open


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> No mate and l have shrank like you wouldnt believe.


They'll be there soon enough pal


----------



## Milky

Just got in, no gym tonight anyway, still sore from yesterday so dont fancy my chances of getting thro a good workout !

Food been great today so no complaints there...

Mite hit TM later see how l get on..

:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Noticed we are same weight now milky. I've dropped 10lbs last two weeks from low carbs, so mostly if not all water loss but got to start somewhere.

Operation get lean is on!


----------



## Milky

TM done, legging it to work now, running a bit latw.


----------



## Guest

Enjoy Birmingham hahaha


----------



## Milky

Dave:3542080 said:


> Enjoy Birmingham hahaha


Tw*t.


----------



## Milky

Stuck in Brum.

Gonna be living on shakes tomorow.


----------



## digitalis

Hope you're in 5 star accom there Milky! :laugh:


----------



## Milky

digitalis:3543905 said:


> Hope you're in 5 star accom there Milky! :laugh:


Yesh the finest Travelodge money cant give away !!!


----------



## shaunmac

How's the training going milky?

Still pushing yourself to the limit I hope!?

- - - Updated - - -

How's the training going milky?

Still pushing yourself to the limit I hope!?


----------



## Milky

Not long since left Brum.

Diet been mainly chicken and shakes today but very restricted to what was available.


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> How's the training going milky?
> 
> Still pushing yourself to the limit I hope!?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> How's the training going milky?
> 
> Still pushing yourself to the limit I hope!?


Mate l would love to say its going swimmingly but its not due to work.

Just found out wife is giving the dog my peanut butter :cursing:

She can explain the black eye to her work mates tomorow !!

Oh and l aint happy with the dog either !


----------



## Milky

On the treadmill Phil Heath on YouTube !!!

Gonna be a good day.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Mate l would love to say its going swimmingly but its not due to work.
> 
> Just found out wife is giving the dog my peanut butter :cursing:
> 
> She can explain the black eye to her work mates tomorow !!
> 
> Oh and l aint happy with the dog either !


 :lol:


----------



## shaunmac

Phil Heath gets me mega pumped just watching him!

You seen the advert for generation iron? Looks epic!


----------



## Milky

Managed to sneak my food onto the job which.is a rite result.


----------



## Milky

shaunmac:3547951 said:


> Phil Heath gets me mega pumped just watching him!
> 
> You seen the advert for generation iron? Looks epic!


That looks fu*king awesome.


----------



## Ginger Ben

That does look awesome, will it show in UK cinemas though? I'd be surprised but will have to see it somewhere.


----------



## shaunmac

I wouldnt have thought it'll be in UK cinemas tbh. Would be nice if it was, but can see it going straight to DVD here


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Mate l would love to say its going swimmingly but its not due to work.
> 
> Just found out wife is giving the dog my peanut butter :cursing:
> 
> She can explain the black eye to her work mates tomorow !!
> 
> Oh and l aint happy with the dog either !


Reduced salt i hope,worse for the dog than us otherwise:rolleyes:

You ok buddy,i am far better,done some training even!


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3548564 said:


> Reduced salt i hope,worse for the dog than us otherwise:rolleyes:
> 
> You ok buddy,i am far better,done some training even!


Its the BP one mate. She,s bought one of thise kong things and just dips his buiscuits in it.

I am.in a better place mate definatly.


----------



## Milky

Litterally just got thro the fu*king door, it wont be a problem tomorow tho, l aint turning in :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Yesh the finest Travelodge money cant give away !!!


milky are you ever home lol


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> milky are you ever home lol


At the moment mate l feel like l am not, he can get fu*ked tomorow tho.


----------



## George-Bean

Sounds like your being taken for a cnut Milky, but tread carefully bro, job markets not what it was.


----------



## faultline

Too Fcuking right the job markets not good, that's why I'm sitting behind a hotel reception desk right now bored out my head!

Was in engineering for 12 years before being made redundant in August


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Sounds like your being taken for a cnut Milky, but tread carefully bro, job markets not what it was.





faultline said:


> Too Fcuking right the job markets not good, that's why I'm sitting behind a hotel reception desk right now bored out my head!
> 
> Was in engineering for 12 years before being made redundant in August


TBH chaps, 3 phone calls max and l could get a job, l know too many people to be out of collar for long, one lad would even buy a truck to have me work for him again so not too concerned on that front, plus he wont sack me for an odd day off, l pull him out of the sh8t often enough.

Not long since got up, decent kip, bit of brekky now, then of out with her indoors to Bury, then dinner then gym, its good to doss :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Had a chat with the boss earlier, he tod me the direction were going in, all sounds new and exciting for me so cant wait.

Total faith in Paul, he has too much experience for me not to have. He also has some faith in me which TBH means a lot too.


----------



## digitalis

Fukin cracking position to be in career wise mate, I envy you I really do!


----------



## Milky

digitalis said:


> Fukin cracking position to be in career wise mate, I envy you I really do!


Very privelliged mate l must admit but l am good at what l do.


----------



## digitalis

Milky you don't drink do you I remember you mentioning. How long has that been for?


----------



## Milky

digitalis said:


> Milky you don't drink do you I remember you mentioning. How long has that been for?


Tried it when l was younger mate ( 16 ish ) and thought " fu*k that for a lark " being hung over throwing up etc....

Never bothered since.

TBH l used to get slated for it when l was younger but l was secure enough in my masculinity to brush it off. Now a days people actually admire you for it.


----------



## digitalis

Bigtime mate. I gave up for a few months a while back out here and couldn't believe how much of a difference it makes to training. Compared to say going on the **** 2 x week, teetotal you recover 3 times better and generally lift stronger.

Deffo gunna do an extended period of sobriety in the next few months.

- - - Updated - - -

Bigtime mate. I gave up for a few months a while back out here and couldn't believe how much of a difference it makes to training. Compared to say going on the **** 2 x week, teetotal you recover 3 times better and generally lift stronger.

Deffo gunna do an extended period of sobriety in the next few months.


----------



## George-Bean

I went alcohol free about three years ago, never had a problem, just once I started I liked it so always got hammered when I did drink. I now drink on nights out with the "old gang" (three times a year) and on holiday. I have to say though, on holiday last week I woke up still unable to stand, first time thats ever happened lol.


----------



## Milky

Forgot to.mention l actually trained yesterday.

Pull day, no records broken, nothing really to brag about, just trained as l should and came home.

Legs today.

Hate feeling weak and small BUT l know its all.part of the path l have chosen so l carry on focussed on the bigger picture.


----------



## George-Bean

I doing record low weights after my holiday, well I'm not but it feels like it, I'm nowhere near my best but I feel "fluid" if you know what I mean, like I am understanding what I am doing and where I am going. The rest, whilst lowering my lifts and increasing my body-weight has done me good in other ways.

Enjoy the legs today mate ;-D

Try the 50 squats at half your body-weight for fun, makes me puff n pant and is an excellent fitness gauge.


----------



## Replicator

Mornng Milky .

A Path taken by many and achieved by few....your strong ..you will reach your destination.


----------



## Milky

Up and about, feeling very rested and looking forward to another couple of days rest.

Ducking work was the right thing to do it seems.


----------



## Fatstuff

Sometimes u just need that break mate mentally and physically


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me this makes me want to train.


----------



## Milky

Took the wife to the craphole that is Nando's yesterday. Purely because she has never been.

We sat down, read the menu and she said " god knows what the big deal is, can we eat somewhere else "

So not just me then.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Took the wife to the craphole that is Nando's yesterday. Purely because she has never been.
> 
> We sat down, read the menu and she said " god knows what the big deal is, can we eat somewhere else "
> 
> So not just me then.


BLASPHEMY!

Nandos is awesome, granted tho the chicken is nowhere as big as it used to be. But taste wise, pure awesome!


----------



## Fatstuff

I am not a massive fan of nandos but at least u can sit down a decent tasting meal which is less than 700 calories and as much coke zero as u want. It serves a purpose tbh


----------



## Milky

Just trained legs, reaonable session.

Talking to the lad who trains the kick boxers, had a nice chat to him, really nice fella, strong bastard as well.

Odd to see a fighter so into his weights, massive fan of Ronnie as well.


----------



## Vickky

Milky said:


> Took the wife to the craphole that is Nando's yesterday. Purely because she has never been.
> 
> We sat down, read the menu and she said " god knows what the big deal is, can we eat somewhere else "
> 
> So not just me then.


Totally agree ! Why would I want up go out and eat chicken and rice when I can do it better and cheaper at home !!


----------



## George-Bean

We rarely go out, when we do we go to a filthy run down indian takeaway that make the best lamb curry and keema naans in the country, I cant replicate what they make or we wouldnt go there.


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> We rarely go out, when we do we go to a filthy run down indian takeaway that make the best lamb curry and keema naans in the country, I cant replicate what they make or we wouldnt go there.


which one?


----------



## George-Bean

new shah nan kebab on Catherine Street.

Foods amazing, place looks one up from a camel shed.


----------



## Milky

Well its Sunday morning and no reason to celebrate, dropped no weight at all last week.

I shouldnt blame work, in fact l shouldnt make any excuses really, its pathetic.

Fu*k knows whats gone on, all l can put it down too is bad meal timings and lack of water, both down to me. I also worked away from home for 2 days and had 3 late finishes.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Well its Sunday morning and no reason to celebrate, dropped no weight at all last week.
> 
> I shouldnt blame work, in fact l shouldnt make any excuses really, its pathetic.
> 
> Fu*k knows whats gone on, all l can put it down too is bad meal timings and lack of water, both down to me. I also worked away from home for 2 days and had 3 late finishes.


Write it off and crack on again this week mate.

What more can you do ? Nothing can change from last week.

Sh1t happens


----------



## George-Bean

Sometimes it just doesn't come off, never makes any sense, no doubting your efforts mate. I had a month of not losing an once, stopped eating carbs after 2pm and off it came again. Maybe you need a change.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Sometimes it just doesn't come off, never makes any sense, no doubting your efforts mate. I had a month of not losing an once, stopped eating carbs after 2pm and off it came again. Maybe you need a change.


Paul is going to change things slightly for me.

Got to work away again half of next week tho so again another hurdle.

NOT LETTING IT BEAT ME THO, NOT A FU*KING CHANCE.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well its Sunday morning and no reason to celebrate, dropped no weight at all last week.
> 
> I shouldnt blame work, in fact l shouldnt make any excuses really, its pathetic.
> 
> Fu*k knows whats gone on, all l can put it down too is bad meal timings and lack of water, both down to me. I also worked away from home for 2 days and had 3 late finishes.


you have a reason in your mind why. you have a plan to stick to so crack on, dont fcukin live and die by the scales mate i have done that for years an if i was still doing it now i would have changed everything i am doing around 3 times in the last 3 weeks as i havent lost scale weight for 3 weeks now,.

when i say that to big bear he always says "so what lol... a week or 2 is fcuk all" an i know for a fact im losing fat so keep going mate like you say you know what you need to change for next week, so crack on ....


----------



## George-Bean

According to various stuff Ive read stress seems to stop weight coming off, an I recall last week was pretty stressful for you.....


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> According to various stuff Ive read stress seems to stop weight coming off, an I recall last week was pretty stressful for you.....


Really !!! ive read the opposite LOL

Morning Milky


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> According to various stuff Ive read stress seems to stop weight coming off, an I recall last week was pretty stressful for you.....


Think depending in the level of stress it can work both ways.

I dont know where were staying or anything and my mate is borrowing my van to go to Belgium or l would let Dave drive it down and travel home rather than stay in a crappy hotel.

- - - Updated - - -



George-Bean said:


> According to various stuff Ive read stress seems to stop weight coming off, an I recall last week was pretty stressful for you.....


Think depending in the level of stress it can work both ways.

I dont know where were staying or anything and my mate is borrowing my van to go to Belgium or l would let Dave drive it down and travel home rather than stay in a crappy hotel.


----------



## Milky

Well today has been sort of relaxing and l have come to realise stressing over everything doesnt help so that stops as from now.

Its a marathon.not a sprint and l have till August to reach my goals.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well today has been sort of relaxing and l have come to realise stressing over everything doesnt help so that stops as from now.
> 
> Its a marathon.not a sprint and l have till August to reach my goals.


bout time bro X


----------



## George-Bean

Youll do good for sure.


----------



## shaunmac

You go for it mate!

You'll reach your goals eventually.

Weight just keeps dropping off of me, can't be eating enough, or drinking enough.

I don't wanna lose weight though, it's annoying lol


----------



## shaunmac

This will make you jealous seeing as you're on a diet mate!

Just polished off a Indian take away. Madras, pilau rice, and garlic nan. Was lovely!


----------



## Milky

Not much been going on.in here l know.

2 reasons.

Very little internet connection.

No training and diet really not been great with being stuck away from home, litterally in the middle of no where with nothing but a Beefeater pub next door.

Fu*ked me and Dave right up these 3 days.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Not much been going on.in here l know.
> 
> 2 reasons.
> 
> Very little internet connection.
> 
> No training and diet really not been great with being stuck away from home, litterally in the middle of no where with nothing but a Beefeater pub next door.
> 
> Fu*ked me and Dave right up these 3 days.


Sorry to hear that mate,you sharing a bed......cough ,sorry a room again?

Ps my back is fine thanks,that punch you gave me in it fixed it fine


----------



## shaunmac

Don't worry about it mate.

Jump back on the horse! You'll be fine in a week


----------



## Milky

Well home finally,

Have to be dead honest here, this wekk has been a total fu*k up so far. Not been able to follow any diet, any training ir fu*k all, all l HAVE been alble to do is rest, and you know what, l feel pretty good for it.

I am back on it tomorow morning, TM at 5 am and CLEAN food !

Feel re charged and ready for action.


----------



## Milky

Well home finally,

Have to be dead honest here, this wekk has been a total fu*k up so far. Not been able to follow any diet, any training ir fu*k all, all l HAVE been alble to do is rest, and you know what, l feel pretty good for it.

I am back on it tomorow morning, TM at 5 am and CLEAN food !

Feel re charged and ready for action.


----------



## George-Bean

To be honest milky you been battering it, I reckon a rest might be great for you.


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> To be honest milky you been battering it, I reckon a rest might be great for you.


Agree with this ..wont do any harm anyway


----------



## Milky

Well guys the week has been a right off but hey ho, still got the TM and still got the willing.

I am working tomorow, hoping to be done handy so get a session in and one on Sunday. diet has been back on track so thats something.

Really bizarre how little this week has stressed me out, maybe because l knew it was coming.


----------



## flinty90

like i said mate you have taken the pressure off yourself and accept what you can and cant do.. hence less stress X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> like i said mate you have taken the pressure off yourself and accept what you can and cant do.. hence less stress X


Tried to ring you earlier mate.

Dave and l have been stuck in the middle of nowhere with just a restaurant next door and no transport. That and a combination of late finishes etc just the way things pan out at times.

I realise it could be seen as a catalogue of excuses but l swear its not. I know people train away from home but we were bang in the middle of nowhere what can l do.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Tried to ring you earlier mate.
> 
> Dave and l have been stuck in the middle of nowhere with just a restaurant next door and no transport. That and a combination of late finishes etc just the way things pan out at times.
> 
> I realise it could be seen as a catalogue of excuses but l swear its not. I know people train away from home but we were bang in the middle of nowhere what can l do.


sorry i missd that call bro... i know what you mean pal... i guess when you are in a plac for a little longr than 3 days you can suss things out better to find what you need..

you have had a break and thats just as important as anything mate... at end of day 1 week 1 month or whatver is fcuk all time in the grand scheme of things bro X


----------



## Milky

My beatiful little grandaugher BTW.

@Ser cant pm you the pic for some reason.


----------



## latblaster

Milky, I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## Milky

latblaster said:


> Milky, I have tears in my eyes.


Ha ha sorry mate, she is my baby, cant not show her off.


----------



## latblaster

Milky said:


> Ha ha sorry mate, she is my baby, cant not show her off.


And so you should mate, I'm sure you're bursting with love for her.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> My beatiful little grandaugher BTW.
> 
> @Ser cant pm you the pic for some reason.


Oi there is a likeness there mate,like mini-me type effect,but she is cute!


----------



## defdaz

Aww mate! Didn't realise that you're a grandpa! I am v jealous. Not even a dad. Treasure them all mate.


----------



## Ser

Milky said:


> My beatiful little grandaugher BTW.
> 
> @Ser cant pm you the pic for some reason.


I MADE IT!!!! worked out how to use satnav on phone haha.

She is goreous George!!!! Look how much she has grown since i last saw her! WOW! Before you know it she be running around causing havoc I can tell she already has you all wrapped around her wee finger...good girl has learned fast....papa is a big softy if i bat my eye lashes


----------



## W33BAM

Milky said:


> My beatiful little grandaugher BTW.
> 
> @Ser cant pm you the pic for some reason.


Awww what a wee princess :wub: She's gorgeous. As Ser says, I'm sure she has her pappy wrapped around her ickle wickle finger!! Bless her


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

what a sweetheart!


----------



## George-Bean

I might get a picture of a baby on a shirt, judging by this journal pictures of babies seem to attract women lol


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3572725 said:


> Oi there is a likeness there mate,like mini-me type effect,but she is cute!


She loves her grandad and thats all that counts.


----------



## defdaz

500 pages Milky! Congrats mate! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> She loves her grandad and thats all that counts.


My grandaughter is three and a half,i have not seen her for two and a half years,i am so glad for you mate,it is nice to se this.

My saving grace is my Mia at nearly 4,pure beauty! x


----------



## George-Bean

Didnt notice the big 500 mark. Nice one Milky, its been good for me to share your journey.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> My beatiful little grandaugher BTW.
> 
> @Ser cant pm you the pic for some reason.


she's a cutie mate.. spoil her :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Morning milky one X


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> My grandaughter is three and a half,i have not seen her for two and a half years,i am so glad for you mate,it is nice to se this.
> 
> My saving grace is my Mia at nearly 4,pure beauty! x


Mate for what its worth l know your pain.


----------



## Milky

Got a push session in so happier now.

Got to work in the morning as today went tits up royally, hoping to be done for dinner time and off to Sportex.


----------



## W33BAM

Milky said:


> Got a push session in so happier now.
> 
> Got to work in the morning as today went tits up royally, hoping to be done for dinner time and off to Sportex.


Hope you make it tomorrow.... I'll keep my eyes peeled for ya!!


----------



## Milky

W33BAM said:


> Hope you make it tomorrow.... I'll keep my eyes peeled for ya!!


Are you down here with the racist ?


----------



## W33BAM

Milky said:


> Are you down here with the racist ?


Not yet... Just waiting on the big sexy b!tch picking me up!! ;-)


----------



## Milky

W33BAM said:


> Not yet... Just waiting on the big sexy b!tch picking me up!! ;-)


Gutted about working really want to go, the wife wont speak to me now either :sad:


----------



## W33BAM

Milky said:


> Gutted about working really want to go, the wife wont speak to me now either :sad:


Oh no, that's not cool Mr 

Hopefully you'll make it and normal services will resume with wifey!


----------



## Milky

Well l have just sat and watched my grandaughter sleep, TBH l dont actually care about anything right now.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well l have just sat and watched my grandaughter sleep, TBH l dont actually care about anything right now.


Is there much else,my girl gave me the best day of my life today too,love to you mate x


----------



## 3752

Kids are awesome mate, I am looking after mine tonight as the wife is out for the first time in 18months spent 40min after Joe fell asleep in my arms looking at him........what big nasty dieting bodybuilder


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> Kids are awesome mate, I am looking after mine tonight as the wife is out for the first time in 18months spent 40min after Joe fell asleep in my arms looking at him........what big nasty dieting bodybuilder


 :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Pscarb:3575063 said:


> Kids are awesome mate, I am looking after mine tonight as the wife is out for the first time in 18months spent 40min after Joe fell asleep in my arms looking at him........what big nasty dieting bodybuilder


Amazing feeling mate and can even calm you down at this late stage.

SOME of us arent just ego parents / grandparents.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Amazing feeling mate and can even calm you down at this late stage.
> 
> SOME of us arent just ego parents / grandparents.


Amen to that buddy.......

Just on the topic of milky and his journal it all starts Monday


----------



## clarkey

Milky said:


> Got a push session in so happier now.
> 
> Got to work in the morning as today went tits up royally, hoping to be done for dinner time and off to Sportex.


Milky if your there tomorrow come to the SSN stand I will sort you some tshirts and samples! going to be a cracking final tomoz.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Morning milky


----------



## Milky

Pscarb:3575133 said:


> Amen to that buddy.......
> 
> Just on the topic of milky and his journal it all starts Monday


Now THIS l cant wait for.

Whole new experience for me and a bit of an unknown.


----------



## Milky

chilli:3575336 said:


> Morning milky


Morning brother.

Job not even started yet, feel a headburster coming on.


----------



## Guest

Oh dear! Me saying im lay on the couch eating scrambled egg, watching a week in the dungeon not go down well then? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

im excited for you milky ....


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Now THIS l cant wait for.
> 
> Whole new experience for me and a bit of an unknown.


Get some starting pics sorted mate. Looking forward to seeing you push on:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Still at work.

Dave your a tw*t.


----------



## Replicator

Good luck on the next stage of your journey


----------



## George-Bean

Milky will do great, he's dedicated.


----------



## Milky

Just got thro the fu*king door.

Hard to be mad at the boss becuase this customer is a complete tw*t, not paying a £ 300 grand bill for the sake of a small puddle !!

Anyway l am totally devastated l couldnt get to Sportex, l was REALLY looking forward to it, meeting people form here.


----------



## shaunmac

Shame you won't be at sportex! Apart from bring quite small, it's a good event


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Shame you won't be at sportex! Apart from bring quite small, it's a good event


I am fu*king gutted mate but his back was against the wall and l couldnt sh*t on him.

I will draw an AWESOME wage next week which dulls the pain but genuinely gutted not to have met anyone there.


----------



## shaunmac

It's a shame but least you'll get a good wage. All the pros are really friendly. Can't seem to find flex anywhere though!


----------



## Milky

Well l look.like " mini me " in the mirror. Slightly leaner but no.noticable size about me so to speak.

Really not concerned tho as l know Paul has plenty up his sleeve for me and the size will come back.

Really is weird tho seeing myself.


----------



## flinty90

you will be fine bro.. i feel glad i havent lost any size personally and just losing fat. but i guess its a case of time i am taking a longer view approach and you have dropped weight quickly which was needed fkr your purpose.. cant wait to hear your new plan x


----------



## Milky

Forgot to set my bloody alarm clock which l never do, even if l oversleep the alarm has gone off once.

Really dissaopointed at missing the Tm this morning but will catch up tonight.

LOVE fasted cardio, just knowing its burning fat away gives me such a buzz.


----------



## Queenie

What happened to u yesterday milkman?


----------



## Milky

RXQueenie:3577924 said:


> What happened to u yesterday milkman?


Dont ask sweetheart, got stitched up royally at work, soooooooooo gutted.


----------



## Queenie

Milky said:


> Dont ask sweetheart, got stitched up royally at work, soooooooooo gutted.


Shame  next time ay??


----------



## shaunmac

How's it going big man!

What you training tonight?


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> How's it going big man!
> 
> What you training tonight?


Pull tonight mate, just got in, necked a shake and getting changed.

Pick my gooodies up tomorow, peptides and test boosters for now, Paul reccomends them highly and has given me instructions on there use ( bloody complicated too ) but he knows his stuff and l am looking forward to seeing where this takes me.

:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Pull tonight mate, just got in, necked a shake and getting changed.
> 
> Pick my gooodies up tomorow, peptides and test boosters for now, Paul reccomends them highly and has given me instructions on there use ( bloody complicated too ) but he knows his stuff and l am looking forward to seeing where this takes me.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Mate,you will not look back after initial possible tiredness,but it goes if you do get it...


----------



## biglbs

Oh btw,you have started me off on cardio big time,i am prioratising it,with a 21 stone goal in mind,fasted interval too.

I was not ready before,i am now..Thanks


----------



## shaunmac

Milky said:


> Pull tonight mate, just got in, necked a shake and getting changed.
> 
> Pick my gooodies up tomorow, peptides and test boosters for now, Paul reccomends them highly and has given me instructions on there use ( bloody complicated too ) but he knows his stuff and l am looking forward to seeing where this takes me.
> 
> :thumbup1:


That's good then mate! Hope all goes well for you. How do you keep track of your weights in the gym? Or do you not bother with weight?


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> That's good then mate! Hope all goes well for you. How do you keep track of your weights in the gym? Or do you not bother with weight?


I know what my PB's are mate so l tend to aim for them and if there's more in the tank then l go for it.


----------



## Milky

Well had my cocopop roks and my 8 egg omellette.

Really buzzing again, maybe the Vit D has finally kicked in or upping the dose to 1000 iu's is the reason.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> I know what my PB's are mate so l tend to aim for them and if there's more in the tank then l go for it.


best way to do it mate exactly how i have always done it.....no need for a pouncy log book


----------



## Dazza

Pscarb said:


> best way to do it mate exactly how i have always done it.....no need for a pouncy log book


Indeed all from the old grey matter is the best way.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Well had my cocopop roks and my 8 egg omellette.
> 
> Really buzzing again, maybe the Vit D has finally kicked in or upping the dose to 1000 iu's is the reason.


We know you mean 10000 iu's milky!


----------



## 3752

Dazzza said:


> Indeed all from the old grey matter is the best way.


Yes mate never seen the need, many say it helps you progress but I have always trained with the heaviest weight I can lift on that given day if that is stronger than the week before then great if not it is still the max I can lift.....


----------



## Ser

clarkey said:


> Milky if your there tomorrow come to the SSN stand I will sort you some tshirts and samples! going to be a cracking final tomoz.


Oi MOFO!! we were talking to you...i didn't get a fekking thing free.....your card is marked Mr!! :lol:



Milky said:


> Now THIS l cant wait for.
> 
> Whole new experience for me and a bit of an unknown.


I await a pm explaining wtf is going on...good luck, i will be in your corner regardless sweetie



Milky said:


> Just got thro the fu*king door.
> 
> Hard to be mad at the boss becuase this customer is a complete tw*t, not paying a £ 300 grand bill for the sake of a small puddle !!
> 
> Anyway l am totally devastated l couldnt get to Sportex, l was REALLY looking forward to it, meeting people form here.


....... :cursing:



Milky said:


> Dont ask sweetheart, got stitched up royally at work, soooooooooo gutted.


.... :cursing: i NEEd a George hug!!! Should be close to Bury the first sunday of November...can you wangle free for a coffee after i compete?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> We know you mean 10000 iu's milky!


he better be taking more than 1000 fcukin iu's. milky get a minimum of five thousand (spelled it so you dont think i mean five hundred iu's) five thousand per day of vit D ..... x


----------



## Ser

Flinty, get to sleep, you got work in the morning!!


----------



## flinty90

Ser said:


> Flinty, get to sleep, you got work in the morning!!


sorry babe lol.. im fcukin falling asleep at 9 pm and waking up at 1 am as if i have had 10 hours kip lol. i need a night time hug to get me back to sleep haha xx


----------



## Ser

come over then...i am full of hugs, will make Bri sleep on t'sofa lol

nightmare when your sleep is disturbed, you have my sympathies sweetie. I am still awake cause i am not used to getting a decent nights sleep and last night i got a good one, in fact all weekend i have been sleeping great. think it might be that i am light sleeping when kids are here incase they wake up, with us being away at the weekend i slept like a baby and ain't used to feeling rested haha


----------



## Milky

Ser:3580285 said:


> Oi MOFO!! we were talking to you...i didn't get a fekking thing free.....your card is marked Mr!! :lol:
> 
> I await a pm explaining wtf is going on...good luck, i will be in your corner regardless sweetie
> 
> ....... :cursing:
> 
> .... :cursing: i NEEd a George hug!!! Should be close to Bury the first sunday of November...can you wangle free for a coffee after i compete?


I promise l will yes xxx

TM done. Bath shave work now.


----------



## George-Bean

Sleep seems to be a constant problem amongst us all, wonder why that is?


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Pull tonight mate, just got in, necked a shake and getting changed.
> 
> Pick my gooodies up tomorow, peptides and test boosters for now, Paul reccomends them highly and has given me instructions on there use ( bloody complicated too ) but he knows his stuff and l am looking forward to seeing where this takes me.
> 
> :thumbup1:


can you say which one's


----------



## 3752

Dai Jones said:


> can you say which one's


yes of course it is the Anabolic Designs Tauro Test and Bullk you can get them as a stack from Cardiff Sports Nutrition i used these when i came off gear between the Worlds and the start of the Universe prep with excellant results.


----------



## Dai Jones

Pscarb said:


> yes of course it is the Anabolic Designs Tauro Test and Bullk you can get them as a stack from Cardiff Sports Nutrition i used these when i came off gear between the Worlds and the start of the Universe prep with excellant results.


thanks for the heads up


----------



## Milky

Got the most important bit as well.

The Team PScarb T shirt has arrived !!!


----------



## Dazza

Pscarb said:


> yes of course it is the Anabolic Designs Tauro Test and Bullk you can get them as a stack from Cardiff Sports Nutrition i used these when i came off gear between the Worlds and the start of the Universe prep with excellent results.


Not to contradict you paul, but something like pes erase pro is ime far better.

Tauro test is good, but bulbine didn't do a lot for me though bullk might be different?

Only thing is erase is a mild ai, so joints might ache a bit as i found.

Unless the whole point is keeping it natty, then licogenix is well worth a shot, it's a slow starter but an eight week run of that is very good.


----------



## Milky

Well not been in long and had a tw*t of a day which Dave will confirm,

No gym but TM is gtting it me thinks.


----------



## Guest

Dont know what you're moaning at. Piece of piss day..... :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Well not been in long and had a tw*t of a day which Dave will confirm,
> 
> No gym but TM is gtting it me thinks.


 



Dave said:


> Dont know what you're moaning at. Piece of piss day..... :whistling:


----------



## 3752

Dazzza said:


> Not to contradict you paul, but something like pes erase pro is ime far better.
> 
> Tauro test is good, but bulbine didn't do a lot for me though bullk might be different?
> 
> Only thing is erase is a mild ai, so joints might ache a bit as i found.
> 
> Unless the whole point is keeping it natty, then licogenix is well worth a shot, it's a slow starter but an eight week run of that is very good.


your not contradicting me mate as you have not used both together so i cannot see how you can compare?? i used this stack when i came off from 6months on after the worlds i did not crash and maintained and improved strength as this was all i was using for test levels, bulbine worked very well for me, nothing to do with keeping anything natural but why jump on to gear when the body needs a rest this stack in my opinion is very good, what you have used may be better but you cannot say this as you have not used this stack??


----------



## Ser

Milky said:


> Well not been in long and had a tw*t of a day which Dave will confirm,
> 
> No gym but TM is gtting it me thinks.


((hug)) Tomorrow is a fresh day sweetie, hope its a good 'un


----------



## Milky

Ser said:


> ((hug)) Tomorrow is a fresh day sweetie, hope its a good 'un


Hey l start letting it bother me sweetheart and its all down hill so we get up. we dust ourselves off and we move on...xXx


----------



## Dazza

Pscarb said:


> your not contradicting me mate as you have not used both together so i cannot see how you can compare?? i used this stack when i came off from 6months on after the worlds i did not crash and maintained and improved strength as this was all i was using for test levels, bulbine worked very well for me, nothing to do with keeping anything natural but why jump on to gear when the body needs a rest this stack in my opinion is very good, what you have used may be better but you cannot say this as you have not used this stack??


Nope but i have used tauro test and bulbine together and it helped, but i found erase to be much better.

It's a dhea metabolite if that makes any difference.

Anyway what works for one won't work for someone else. I'm sure you of all people know this.

Just look on supplement reviews for proof, many love erase it just doesn't get much of a mention over here.

Used it on my last pct and gained a couple lbs and i was dieting.

Anyway just giving an option, i wasn't trying to put your nose out of joint.


----------



## George-Bean

Milky said:


> Hey l start letting it bother me sweetheart and its all down hill so we get up. we dust ourselves off and we move on...xXx


sound thinking.


----------



## Ser

Milky said:


> Hey l start letting it bother me sweetheart and its all down hill so we get up. we dust ourselves off and we move on...xXx


Thats it babe!! I tend to go home, throw a strop, sit in a huff for all of 5 mins and then think fukya! you ain't keeping me down Just means tomorrow i will be high as a kite to show that it didn't get to me...stubborn old cow i am:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ser said:


> Thats it babe!! I tend to go home, throw a strop, sit in a huff for all of 5 mins and then think fukya! you ain't keeping me down Just means tomorrow i will be high as a kite to show that it didn't get to me...stubborn old cow i am:lol:


oi you havent you got 800 pages of journal to fcukin read pmsl xx


----------



## Milky

TM done and 2 bacon and sausage butties demolished KIDDING.

Going to start on the goodies Monday as l remember Paul saying thats when he prefers to start things.

Feeling ok apart from bad stomach. Sleeping miles better than in a long time. Really need to hit the sun beds tho, my god l am white.


----------



## George-Bean

Oi, nothing wrong with being milk bottle white! ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Oi, nothing wrong with being milk bottle white! ;-D


Here here 

Problem is milky thinks he's one of those "hench" lads from Geordie Shore so got to look the part Pmsl


----------



## FreshPrince88

Oi nothing wrong with Sunbedding it :laugh:


----------



## George-Bean

One has to admit though mate, Milkys looking the dogs bollocks!


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> One has to admit though mate, Milkys looking the dogs bollocks!


Very true


----------



## 3752

Dazzza said:


> Nope but i have used tauro test and bulbine together and it helped, but i found erase to be much better.
> 
> It's a dhea metabolite if that makes any difference.
> 
> Anyway what works for one won't work for someone else. I'm sure you of all people know this.
> 
> Just look on supplement reviews for proof, many love erase it just doesn't get much of a mention over here.
> 
> Used it on my last pct and gained a couple lbs and i was dieting.
> 
> Anyway just giving an option, i wasn't trying to put your nose out of joint.


  you have not put my nose out this is what i don't get with the internet people think they have p1ssed you off when you disagree with them?

supplement reviews are just that reviews not proof, proof is factual and as you have said many react differently.

i would be interested seeing as you used them on a caloric deficit diet in PCT and gained pounds??? that is impressive especially when dieting


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Oi, nothing wrong with being milk bottle white! ;-D


Well ...hes no called milky for nothing !!!!


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> you have not put my nose out this is what i don't get with the internet people think they have p1ssed you off when you disagree with them?
> 
> supplement reviews are just that reviews not proof, proof is factual and as you have said many react differently.
> 
> i would be interested seeing as you used them on a caloric deficit diet in PCT and gained pounds??? that is impressive especially when dieting


Very hard to decifer someones mood via the written word mate l agree.

Any who, home finally.

drive home was awful for some reason, almost sould destroying.

Gonna get changed and hit the gym.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Gym done, wore my Team Scarb Tshirt, puckily Paul sent me a small... :whistling:

Have to be hnest it was a struggle goign but l did it and l am glad l did. Fu*king hate this time of yr but l need to find my balls again and realise its only 42 weeks to my holiday !


----------



## Dazza

Pscarb said:


> you have not put my nose out this is what i don't get with the internet people think they have p1ssed you off when you disagree with them?
> 
> supplement reviews are just that reviews not proof, proof is factual and as you have said many react differently.
> 
> i would be interested seeing as you used them on a caloric deficit diet in PCT and gained pounds??? that is impressive especially when dieting


I just didn't want to come across as being disrespectful that was all.

Gained yeah, not much but it was there but i've been at it for months, so had plenty of time to really dial the diet it in. Mind i was using ostarine with it as well.

I'll be doing the same after my next run, and hopefully then some we'll see. These little side products are great once you suss out what works best.

Milky lets see that tshirt then.


----------



## 3752

no mate you did not i am nearing the end of this epic prep so am a tad blunt (more than normal  ) at times, it is good you found a system that allows you to at the very least maintain what you have if not build on it when off....


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> *Very hard to decifer someones mood via the written word mate l agree*.
> 
> Any who, home finally.
> 
> drive home was awful for some reason, almost sould destroying.
> 
> Gonna get changed and hit the gym.
> 
> :thumbup1:


yea i know mate and even harder at this point in the prep.......


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> yea i know mate and even harder at this point in the prep.......


TBH Paul its only been 43 weeks weeks of strenous, strict, mind numbing dieting, cant see that really affecting you.

I would have sailed thro it, probably with a minimum of 4 assault charges, an attempted murder and a manslaughter charge.

Mind you l would have had you to blame for it :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> TBH Paul its only been 43 weeks weeks of strenous, strict, mind numbing dieting, cant see that really affecting you.
> 
> I would have sailed thro it, probably with a minimum of 4 assault charges, an attempted murder and a manslaughter charge.
> 
> Mind you l would have had you to blame for it :lol:


lmao.. milky you go to bits driving fcukin home never mind lasting 43 weeks dieting haha x


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> lmao.. milky you go to bits driving fcukin home never mind lasting 43 weeks dieting haha x


Shush you.

Honesty mate before my hols l was a tw*t apparently, not been as bad this time ( l dont think ) :lol:


----------



## Milky

No TM this morning, no energy.

Feeling sore from training so pleased about that.


----------



## tyramhall

Milky said:


> No TM this morning, no energy.
> 
> Feeling sore from training so pleased about that.


Its strange, normal body aches annoy us but when they follow a workout it makes us happy!


----------



## George-Bean

You can have my bad back today, that'll make me happy lol.


----------



## Milky

Well home handy but decided today is a non training day.

Bath, shave, trim and chill time with the wife.


----------



## Ser

Enjoy sweetie


----------



## Milky

Ser said:


> Enjoy sweetie


I intend to my love, where is this comp BTW ?


----------



## Ser

The Junction Gym in Horbury


----------



## Milky

Ser said:


> The Junction Gym in Horbury


As in Leeds ?


----------



## Ser

i have no idea babe, he said it was Yorkshires Strongest Woman, so i assumed it was IN Yorkshire....was just gonna satnav it there, this is the addy:

The Junction Gym, Unit 1a, Quarry Hill Industrial Estate, Horbury, WF4 5NF

xxxxx


----------



## Milky

Well l must say its nice to be settled nice and early for once, gonna do a bit on TM later whilst watching Youtube :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Yes youtube during cardio,,,,,,,tar mate,repped


----------



## Milky

Sleeping really well now and feeling much better for it. Gym tonight feeling pretty good.


----------



## Milky

Oh and fu*k me is it cold this morning.


----------



## George-Bean

I like to go early on a Friday, it gets busy on Friday nights.


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3588432 said:


> Yes youtube during cardio,,,,,,,tar mate,repped


Mate its the only way. As you start flagging you see the top boys in all there glory and bang your back into it.


----------



## George-Bean

I went swimming last nite, those swimming boys make me feel quite feeble, (lane swimming).


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Mate its the only way. As you start flagging you see the top boys in all there glory and bang your back into it.


Half an hour done,easy as mate...


----------



## Milky

Got home about 7.45 pm and gym closes at 8 !

Such is life, WEEKEND OFF you fu*king beauty !!!

My god, clean food, on time, plenty of rest and hard training.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Got home about 7.45 pm and gym closes at 8 !
> 
> Such is life, WEEKEND OFF you fu*king beauty !!!
> 
> My god, clean food, on time, plenty of rest and hard training.


Have a good weekend milky


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good weekend milky


And you brother, just got to humiliate someone in the morning :lol:


----------



## Guest

Will be funny watching him drop them on his head haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Will be funny watching him drop them on his head haha


You have more faith than me that he will get them that high mate :lol:


----------



## Guest

Im half tempted to get them up for him m8, just so he does hahaha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Im half tempted to get them up for him m8, just so he does hahaha


Just make sure the phones are fully charged mate and we can show the fat faced gimp right up, then cock shot him :lol:


----------



## Guest

Hahahaha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got somebody giving it the big one about how much they can lift?


----------



## Guest

Aye, young lad at work. 22, nice enough lad, just a gobshite. Thinks he can lift 35k db's shoulder press having never been to the gym before.

George has got £100 on it with him.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Aye, young lad at work. 22, nice enough lad, just a gobshite thinks he can lift 35k db's shoulder press having never been to the gym before.


Brilliant, put the vid up on here


----------



## Guest

Will do :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> You have more faith than me that he will get them that high mate :lol:





Dave said:


> Im half tempted to get them up for him m8, just so he does hahaha





Milky said:


> Just make sure the phones are fully charged mate and we can show the fat faced gimp right up, then cock shot him :lol:





Dave said:


> Hahahaha



View attachment 98759


----------



## Milky

Up and fed. protein shake to follow and 5 cans red bull !

Show fat face right up !

:lol:


----------



## Guest

You'll be needing those redbulls m8, ill put you through your paces haha

Looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Hahahaha dead ringer m8! Its uncanny


----------



## George-Bean

5 cans of redbull, is that safe?


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> 5 cans of redbull, is that safe?


Probably not mate but it was a joke anyway TBH.


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Hahahaha dead ringer m8! Its uncanny


Milky.... pmsl

Have a good one lads


----------



## Guest

Hahaha its not milky, its the lad from work. Soon as you see his pic you will understand. He looks like a squirrel with half a lb of nuts in his cheeks.

Doesnt matter which term of 'nuts' you use either haha


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Probably not mate but it was a joke anyway TBH.


Morning bud ....I had ten cans once and went up the stairs so fast I met myself coming back down :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Hahaha its not milky, its the lad from work. Soon as you see his pic you will understand. He looks like a squirrel with half a lb of nuts in his cheeks.
> 
> Doesnt matter which term of 'nuts' you use either haha



View attachment 98784
brilliant !


----------



## Guest

Did he do it? Did he FCUK! Just about managed the 25's.

To be fair he did very well considering never being in a gym before.

Good session in all, milky video'd it hes going to send it over and ill get it on yt.

OH Seated DB 5 sets

Side Raises 4 sets

Rear Fly's 3 sets

Rear Cable Pulls 2 sets

Shrugs 4 sets

Burnout Smith Press 2 sets.

He will be sore tomorrow haha


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Did he do it? Did he FCUK! Just about managed the 25's.
> 
> To be fair he did very well considering never being in a gym before.
> 
> Good session in all, milky video'd it hes going to send it over and ill get it on yt.
> 
> Seated DB 5 sets
> 
> Side Raises 4 sets
> 
> Rear Fly's 3 sets
> 
> Rear Cable Pulls 2 sets
> 
> Shrugs 4 sets
> 
> Burnout Smith Press 2 sets.
> 
> He will be sore tomorrow haha


was it over head db presses ??


----------



## Guest

Aye m8


----------



## Milky

Great session, respect to fat chops he tried.

@DAVE Cant send it via whatsapp mate trying to upload it as we speak.


----------



## Milky

Have to say Flex n Tone is a fu*king decent gym in all honesty.


----------



## shaunmac

How's it going big man?

Got yourself back on track after the hard week at work?


----------



## TELBOR

He did do well for his first time, fair play to the lad


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Aye m8


how many reps tho ??


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> how many reps tho ??


Him? 25k @ 5 reps, just. Arms flailing all over the show, I was steadying


----------



## George-Bean

He's gonna be fukced for a week lol.


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> How's it going big man?
> 
> Got yourself back on track after the hard week at work?


Yeah bizzing again mate.


----------



## Milky

Bobby the failure..


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Bobby the failure..


'Kin hell! Thought his wrist was going to snap lol


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> 'Kin hell! Thought his wrist was going to snap lol


He has been telling us ofr weeks he was gonna whoop us and take his £100 kitty and blow it etc, maybe now on Monday he will shut the fu*k up :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> He has been telling us ofr weeks he was gonna whoop us and take his £100 kitty and blow it etc, maybe now on Monday he will shut the fu*k up :lol:


Lol. Glad you pair showed him the way to do it!

If anything mate I hope you've converted him


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Glad you pair showed him the way to do it!
> 
> If anything mate I hope you've converted him


Said he is buzzing mate and really enjoyed it so fair play to him.

Legs next week !!


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> Said he is buzzing mate and really enjoyed it so fair play to him.
> 
> Legs next week !!


i foresee a week off work after legs day for him! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Said he is buzzing mate and really enjoyed it so fair play to him.
> 
> Legs next week !!


That's good to hear mate.

Legs, oh dear!


----------



## George-Bean

Love it lol.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Him? 25k @ 5 reps, just. Arms flailing all over the show, I was steadying


LOL , thats okay then coz am only at 24s for 8 reps but with good form


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> He's gonna be fukced for a week lol.


Totally ...in 24 hours hes gonna feel sore musles in places where he never knew he had places .LOL


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Said he is buzzing mate and really enjoyed it so fair play to him.QUOTE]
> 
> Absolutely ..at least he tried ...but at the same time some just have to be silenced


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> Bobby the failure..


Just goes to show the average person doesn't really appreciate the kind of weight we lift. Was he really expecting to move them???lmao!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Excellent, fair play to him though, hopefully he gets in to it properly.


----------



## Milky

Had a chat with Paul, he only has a week to go but fu*k me does he look awesome .

( http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/160900-my-final-year-journey-29.html )

Start in the new direction we have spoke about as from Monday, cant wait.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Had a chat with Paul, he only has a week to go but fu*k me does he look awesome .
> 
> ( http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/160900-my-final-year-journey-29.html )
> 
> Start in the new direction we have spoke about as from Monday, cant wait.


He sure does ...and teh black and white photos are awesome

good luck with the new direction Milky


----------



## Milky

well had my last shake and farting like thunder, wife isnt happy, ah well.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

haha , how long have u trained for milky ?


----------



## Milky

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> haha , how long have u trained for milky ?


About 14 yrs now mate, done it wrong for so long its embarrassing TBH.

Finding my feet now tho with the help l am getting, looking at big things this yr.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Milky said:


> About 14 yrs now mate, done it wrong for so long its embarrassing TBH.
> 
> Finding my feet now tho with the help l am getting, looking at big things this yr.


where was you going at first so i dont go down the same route and go wrong ,, yeah cool mate u planning on doing a comp ?


----------



## Milky

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> where was you going at first so i dont go down the same route and go wrong ,, yeah cool mate u planning on doing a comp ?


Never paid any where near enough attention to diet mate, never took the right advice re gear use and genuinely thought gear was the answer to everything when clearly its not.

Didnt train hard enough, its only as l got older l have realised its only the reps that hurt that count, was sloppy with everything and had no real structure or consistency.

No comp " planned " mate but if l can get my ar*e and diet in gear you never know.

One thing l am sure of is Scarb is the man to get me there if anyone can :thumbup1:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

how mnay reps would u recommend then once its starting hurting your muscles ?? atleast im learning slowly im going to hit failure every set i do and make my body caine no pain no gain , let me know how many reps u recommend bud , is scarb a member on here ?


----------



## Milky

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> how mnay reps would u recommend then once its starting hurting your muscles ?? atleast im learning slowly im going to hit failure every set i do and make my body caine no pain no gain , let me know how many reps u recommend bud , is scarb a member on here ?


Yes mate PScarb one of the MODS.

I try to get another 5 out once they start hurting, stopped counting the reps as such, just count the ones that hurt.

If you get to 30 and its not hurting your not going heavy enough.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Milky said:


> Yes mate PScarb one of the MODS.
> 
> I try to get another 5 out once they start hurting, stopped counting the reps as such, just count the ones that hurt.
> 
> If you get to 30 and its not hurting your not going heavy enough.


cool that makes sense il try and get 5 ... but if i can do more than 10 then il add another 5kg on

cheers for the adivce boss apreciate it mate .


----------



## Milky

Slept really well again last night.

Pretty sure its due to dropping the tren and upping the Vit D.

No cheat day as not dropping weight like l would like but this is down to a few factors. Not been taking my Vit C and meals been very sporadic again.


----------



## George-Bean

I slept good too Milky, wonderful thing for insomniacs! What do you take the Vit D for?


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> I slept good too Milky, wonderful thing for insomniacs! What do you take the Vit D for?


I wass told it just uplifts you in the winter mate, think l read the sun usually provides your Vit D intake so no sun, Vit D is low.

Pretty sure Paul also said ysterday its amazing how many people are deficient in it and it can also improve sleep patterns. Not expesive either and CSN do a cracking brand of it.


----------



## Milky

Spoke to one of the lads from work last night he said the kid we took yesterday ( and humiliated ) had phoned him, said he loved the session and he couldnt believe how hard me and Dave actually trained which was nice to hear TBH.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I wass told it just uplifts you in the winter mate, think l read the sun usually provides your Vit D intake so no sun, Vit D is low.
> 
> Pretty sure Paul also said ysterday its amazing how many people are deficient in it and it can also improve sleep patterns. Not expesive either and CSN do a cracking brand of it.


Yes, most of the people you know are deficcient in vit d, especially in these darker times of year when your going to work in the dark and getting home in the dark..

how much are you taking milky ???


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Yes, most of the people you know are deficcient in vit d, especially in these darker times of year when your going to work in the dark and getting home in the dark..
> 
> how much are you taking milky ???


2 caps so think thats 10,000 iu's ( l ALWAYS get the figure wrong when l quote this )

Paul said doing the same at night can help improve sleep patterns as well.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> 2 caps so think thats 10,000 iu's ( l ALWAYS get the figure wrong when l quote this )
> 
> Paul said doing the same at night can help improve sleep patterns as well.


lol thats good then mate im ure you are actually taking 5000 iu's as i believe if it the caps Scarbs suggests there 2500 iu's per cap.. which is fine X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> lol thats good then mate im ure you are actually taking 5000 iu's as i believe if it the caps Scarbs suggests there 2500 iu's per cap.. which is fine X


I got the cheapo ones mate form Ebay before l ordered the ones from CSN so using them up first.


----------



## TELBOR

Paul does look amazing in the chain pic!!

Morning Milky


----------



## tyramhall

So now your back from holiday mate, have your gosls changed? Apologies if you've mentioned it recently.


----------



## Milky

tyramhall said:


> So now your back from holiday mate, have your gosls changed? Apologies if you've mentioned it recently.


I have 42 weeks to get to 16 st with visible abs mate, thats a minimum requirement to me.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I have 42 weeks to get to 16 st with visible abs mate, thats a minimum requirement to me.


p1ss it bro !!!


----------



## Loveleelady

so enuff of the baby talk, when ya hittin the training hard milky boy?


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> p1ss it bro !!!


TBH mate not really pushing it until christmas, keeping at it, but not overly fussed on developments in the lead up

.

Still gonna train hard, eat well etc but not going to get too hung up on numbers etc, work is always chaotic this time of yr for some bizarre reason.

Post christmas NOTHING is getting in my way.


----------



## flinty90

Loveleelady said:


> so enuff of the baby talk, when ya hittin the training hard milky boy?


he will start it in 40 weeks lol


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> TBH mate not really pushing it until christmas, keeping at it, but not overly fussed on developments in the lead up
> 
> .
> 
> Still gonna train hard, eat well etc but not going to get too hung up on numbers etc, work is always chaotic this time of yr for some bizarre reason.
> 
> Post christmas NOTHING is getting in my way.


i wouldnt expect you too at any time through the next 42 weeks bro .. numbers are nothing mate ... just eat properly and train as hard as you can when you can X


----------



## Milky

Loveleelady said:


> so enuff of the baby talk, when ya hittin the training hard milky boy?


Oi !

I train hard all the time, l train like l make love, once a month for 30 secs :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

flinty90 said:


> he will start it in 40 weeks lol


lol why 40 weeks, i missing somethin?


----------



## flinty90

Loveleelady said:


> lol why 40 weeks, i missing somethin?


yes your missing the whole joke lol X


----------



## tyramhall

Milky said:


> I have 42 weeks to get to 16 st with visible abs mate, thats a minimum requirement to me.


Got a feeling you'll pi$$ that mate. No doubt you'll be setting new and improved goals half way through!


----------



## Loveleelady

flinty90 said:


> yes your missing the whole joke lol X


rite dopey quickly explain it - briefly lols


----------



## flinty90

Loveleelady said:


> rite dopey quickly explain it - briefly lols


he has 42 weeks till his hoilidays ... i said he will start training hard in 40 weeks (lastminute.com) X


----------



## Loveleelady

flinty90 said:


> he has 42 weeks till his hoilidays ... i said he will start training hard in 40 weeks (lastminute.com) X


lmao lols rofl ah fek flinty i get ya there lols

who in gods name plans a holiday 42 weeks away?


----------



## Milky

Loveleelady said:


> lmao lols rofl ah fek flinty i get ya there lols
> 
> who in gods name plans a holiday 42 weeks away?


ME, got one bokked in June and one in August.

Nice in June, Turkey in August.


----------



## flinty90

Loveleelady said:


> lmao lols rofl ah fek flinty i get ya there lols
> 
> who in gods name plans a holiday 42 weeks away?


not me, im lucky if i plan it 5 weeks in advance lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Loveleelady said:


> lmao lols rofl ah fek flinty i get ya there lols
> 
> who in gods name plans a holiday 42 weeks away?


Erm ....... milky?


----------



## Loveleelady

flinty90 said:


> not me, im lucky if i plan it 5 weeks in advance lol !!!


im the same i like to roll with it respond to the moment as it happens just book and go totes impulsive


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Erm ....... milky?


lol she is a little slow aint she pmsl !!!


----------



## Loveleelady

Milky said:


> ME, got one bokked in June and one in August.
> 
> Nice in June, Turkey in August.


ahhh you're livin it up boyo

you didnt tell me you'd gone and booked that holiday to Nice you were offering me!!

ahh class ill have piles of time to plan for it - just make sure and let me know dates so i can make sure i free lol


----------



## Milky

Loveleelady:3594924 said:


> ahhh you're livin it up boyo
> 
> you didnt tell me you'd gone and booked that holiday to Nice you were offering me!!
> 
> ahh class ill have piles of time to plan for it - just make sure and let me know dates so i can make sure i free lol


Apartment 100 yds from the beach as well. Not bothered about looking good for Nice its Turkey thats important.


----------



## Milky

Just been and got my Vit C stock.

H & B, 400 x 4000 mcg caps for £16 in the penny sale, should do me about a month l reckon :whistling:


----------



## Milky

I am also pondering starting a food diary, meals times etc, could probably help Paul along the way.

Not sure if it would help posting it or not so opinions welcome.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I am also pondering starting a food diary, meals times etc, could probably help Paul along the way.
> 
> Not sure if it would help posting it or not so opinions welcome.


im sure i suggested you do this fcukin years ago lol.... but you werent into measuring foods etc then X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> im sure i suggested you do this fcukin years ago lol.... but you werent into measuring foods etc then X


Yeah this one will hopefully be very precise. TBH mate thinking as much for my records and to see where it may be going wrong, also log supps, Vit C, magnesium, Vit D etc...

Keep a track of whats going on.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah this one will hopefully be very precise. TBH mate thinking as much for my records and to see where it may be going wrong, also log supps, Vit C, magnesium, Vit D etc...
> 
> Keep a track of whats going on.


yes mate it can only help im sure..

i dont keep a log at minute but i eat same stuff everyday at same time and have done for 7 weeks lol...

what i have found though is by now having a true base any little change i do make diet wise is easily identified within a week if i feel leaner, put weight on, lose weight feel bloated whatever . alll the smallest things that in my previous diets i would never have been able to pick up as i had no baseline...

a tip i recommend anyone wishing to diet properly needs to strive towards... trouble is not many people can stick to same foods everyday without fail or cheating for a full 4 weeks ...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yes mate it can only help im sure..
> 
> i dont keep a log at minute but i eat same stuff everyday at same time and have done for 7 weeks lol...
> 
> what i have found though is by now having a true base any little change i do make diet wise is easily identified within a week if i feel leaner, put weight on, lose weight feel bloated whatever . alll the smallest things that in my previous diets i would never have been able to pick up as i had no baseline...
> 
> a tip i recommend anyone wishing to diet properly needs to strive towards... trouble is not many people can stick to same foods everyday without fail or cheating for a full 4 weeks ...


This being my point mate, its ok rememebering for 4 or 5 weeks but get past that and its a struggle, especially if your tweaking things, plus if certain things work better than others you can identify them easier.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> This being my point mate, its ok rememebering for 4 or 5 weeks but get past that and its a struggle, especially if your tweaking things, plus if certain things work better than others you can identify them easier.


Yup thats what i have been taught bro !!! reps for that lightbulb moment haha


----------



## Milky

Just mailed Paul, thinks it will help a lot so food diary it is.

Starting tomorow, times, meals, water intake, supps etc.......

Oh and also strt on the peps tomorow.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just mailed Paul, thinks it will help a lot so food diary it is.
> 
> Starting tomorow, times, meals, water intake, supps etc.......
> 
> Oh and also strt on the peps tomorow.


If you forget your book ill write down what you eat for you.... :lol: Paul ill spy for you haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> If you forget your book ill write down what you eat for you.... :lol: Paul ill spy for you haha


Cheers mate, Boby is sore today :lol:


----------



## Guest

Haha.

Aye bet he is, he did well tbh. Quite naturally strong


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Haha.
> 
> Aye bet he is, he did well tbh. Quite naturally strong


He's got to have a leg session mate, that l cant wait for.


----------



## Milky

I have just realised l will be popping a RIDICULOUS amount of pills from tomorow.

Roughly 22 a day !

Man l am gonna rattle !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I have just realised l will be popping a RIDICULOUS amount of pills from tomorow.
> 
> Roughly 22 a day !
> 
> Man l am gonna rattle !


lol im currently at 26 per day bro lol !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> lol im currently at 26 per day bro lol !!!


What you on ?

Vit C x 5

Tauro test x 6

BullK x 2

Magnesium x 3

cod liver x 2

Vit D x 2

Thyroxin x 2

Omeprazole x 1,

Off the top of my head.


----------



## flinty90

ok

d bol x 10

proviron x 2

vit d x 10

cod liver oil x 2

vit c x 5 (but these are all effervescent)

oh forgot

4 x creatine

4 x bcaa's

3 teaspoons l glutamine

lol so slightly more than 26 :scared:


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> ok
> 
> d bol x 10
> 
> proviron x 2
> 
> vit d x 10
> 
> cod liver oil x 2
> 
> vit c x 5 (but these are all effervescent)
> 
> oh forgot
> 
> 4 x creatine
> 
> 4 x bcaa's
> 
> 3 teaspoons l glutamine
> 
> lol so slightly more than 26 :scared:


Oh yeah forgot my 6 BCAA's mate.


----------



## George-Bean

It scare me but all the time mine are increasing too, Im on:-

codliver 1

zinc 1

omega 3 1

Vit c 2

multi 1

vit D

glucosamine & chrondroitin 1

that I can think off the top of my head. You guys are turning me into a pill popper lol.


----------



## George-Bean

As far as I am aware I have the pills about right for what I am after?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> As far as I am aware I have the pills about right for what I am after?


you dont take any bcaa 's , creatine or glutamine mate ??


----------



## George-Bean

I have creatine powder but it makes me feel sick n bloated so I knocked it on the heat.

Whats bcc's and glutamine all about?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I have creatine powder but it makes me feel sick n bloated so I knocked it on the heat.
> 
> Whats bcc's and glutamine all about?


dont use powder then... use the kre alkyn capsules mate, no bloat or sicky feeling

Branch chain amino acides are the building block of your muscles ... no good taking the protein in if your not shuttling as much as you can into your muscles

l glutamine is also the same mate good for digestion and shuttling of protein into the right places... probably one of the best supps you can use

read up about them mate but you will deffo benefit from these 3 things


----------



## George-Bean

Okay I'm gonna go shopping tomorrow, I'm not sure what strengths etc. can you advise further?


----------



## Milky

How can you not want to look like this fella ???


----------



## 25434

I have one heaped tspn of Glutamine in the morning pre-training and one when I get home after training.

I tried some creatine tabs EE ones but I didn't notice any difference apart from a weight gain, no stomach aches or anything. decided there was no point in taking them so stopped. I can't afford a weight gain as I am a chubb trying not to be be a chubb, lol.

I don't know anything about any other stuff cos I don't take 'em. Only other thing I do take is a vit C cap each day and sometimes I do a run of cissus to help my joints.

I have stopped taking Glutamine once when I ran out of money to buy some but I really felt the difference. If it was in my head I don't know but things looked up when I started to take again.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do George-Bean.


----------



## George-Bean

Thanks, supps really are a minefield.


----------



## 25434

Milky!!! I'm so sorry. I thought this was George's journal...gulp! I just saw his name and went right ahead. I'm so sorry, durrrrrrr.....i i helps I'm very short and blonde, please don't hit me! ha ha.

Seriously though, if you would like me to delete my post I will do it, just let me know. sorry again. doh! :blush:


----------



## Milky

Flubs said:


> Milky!!! I'm so sorry. I thought this was George's journal...gulp! I just saw his name and went right ahead. I'm so sorry, durrrrrrr.....i i helps I'm very short and blonde, please don't hit me! ha ha.
> 
> Seriously though, if you would like me to delete my post I will do it, just let me know. sorry again. doh! :blush:


I was a bit confused myself but its all good my dear dont sweat it :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> How can you not want to look like this fella ???


fcukin beast , his arms are nearly as big as mine :whistling:


----------



## George-Bean

Sorry Milky, just feel at home here ;-D


----------



## Milky

Ten mins in, watching a bb'ing doc on Youtube, 40. mins long so good timing too.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Ten mins in, watching a bb'ing doc on Youtube, 40. mins long so good timing too.


Which documentary did you watch mate?


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3597629 said:


> Which documentary did you watch mate?


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3597629 said:


> Which documentary did you watch mate?


Will add the link later Liam.

It was an old one but it did the job.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Will add the link later Liam.
> 
> It was an old one but it did the job.


Cheers pal


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal


Here you go mate..


----------



## Milky

Right diary time.

5.15 am treadmill

6.30 am shake and PB

9.00 am shake and PB

11.45 am chicken and rice

2.00 pm shake and PB

17.30 oats and shake

*18.30 train, push night tonight, was extrememly weak and faded quickly.*

19.30 cocopop roks and 8 egg ommellete

This will possibly be my last meal now unless l stay up till 10 pm and have a shake.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not a lot of grub there mate, no surprise strength will take a bit of a bashing.

Is that your normal diet at the moment?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Not a lot of grub there mate, no surprise strength will take a bit of a bashing.
> 
> Is that your normal diet at the moment?


Yeah on training days mate it is, bearing in mind my goal is visible abs then to add muscle cleanly.


----------



## George-Bean

Are you weighing and measuring?


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Are you weighing and measuring?


Of course mate yeah, chicken at 230 gr, rice at 50, PB at 20 grammes mate.


----------



## faultline

What cals/macros are u on mate?


----------



## Milky

faultline said:


> What cals/macros are u on mate?


Neither know nor care mate.

never been one to use macro's etc, just followed what Paul told me too as its worked so far.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Yeah on training days mate it is, bearing in mind my goal is visible abs then to add muscle cleanly.


Yes I thought you were aiming for that. Bout time we had some pic updates isn't it....


----------



## ADZ7

Milky . Subbed to this and it kept me busy the other night on nightshift just starting the other half now. Good read


----------



## Milky

ADZ7:3599961 said:


> Milky . Subbed to this and it kept me busy the other night on nightshift just starting the other half now. Good read


Cheers mate everyone is welcome.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Right diary time.
> 
> 5.15 am treadmill
> 
> 6.30 am shake and PB
> 
> 9.00 am shake and PB
> 
> 11.45 am chicken and rice
> 
> 2.00 pm shake and PB
> 
> 17.30 oats and shake
> 
> *18.30 train, push night tonight, was extrememly weak and faded quickly.*
> 
> 19.30 cocopop roks and 8 egg ommellete
> 
> This will possibly be my last meal now unless l stay up till 10 pm and have a shake.


Just takin a look in on this thread , that is one strict diet for someone not competing , good luck with it mate how long you been dieting now?


----------



## ditz

See to me that diet looks a piece of p1ss to follow, it's stopping to eat chicken rice all the time with working I find makes things difficult.

Although I thought the general feelings were that such a large proportion of your diet coming from shakes is the wrong way to go about things?

Not trying to correct you or anything mate i know you know your stuff (and being coached by somebody that def does) just interested!

Good luck anyway mate, will have a mooch through the rest of the journal tommorow whilst pretending to work :lol:


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Just takin a look in on this thread , that is one strict diet for someone not competing , good luck with it mate how long you been dieting now?


been about 5 weeks now mate but so many things have tripped me up its unreal.



ditz said:


> See to me that diet looks a piece of p1ss to follow, it's stopping to eat chicken rice all the time with working I find makes things difficult.
> 
> Although I thought the general feelings were that such a large proportion of your diet coming from shakes is the wrong way to go about things?
> 
> Not trying to correct you or anything mate i know you know your stuff (and being coached by somebody that def does) just interested!
> 
> Good luck anyway mate, will have a mooch through the rest of the journal tommorow whilst pretending to work :lol:


It is a lot of shakes mate but unfortunatly my job dictates this no other reason than convenience.


----------



## George-Bean

I like this journal too, visit it several times a day.


----------



## Milky

Well its pi*sing it down and its 3 celciuos, the lads have gone to the cafe and l am having a shake and PB.

Feeling tight tho so its all good.


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate. Im on site this afternoon in bolton and i really cant be @rsed lol!


----------



## Milky

tyramhall:3600560 said:


> Morning mate. Im on site this afternoon in bolton and i really cant be @rsed lol!


Not easy in this weather mate is it.


----------



## tyramhall

Milky said:


> Not easy in this weather mate is it.


Luckily its only a site meeting. Dont envy you boys out in it all day long!


----------



## 3752

ditz said:


> See to me that diet looks a piece of p1ss to follow, it's stopping to eat chicken rice all the time with working I find makes things difficult.
> 
> Although I thought the general feelings were that such a large proportion of your diet coming from shakes is the wrong way to go about things?
> 
> Not trying to correct you or anything mate i know you know your stuff (and being coached by somebody that def does) just interested!
> 
> Good luck anyway mate, will have a mooch through the rest of the journal tommorow whilst pretending to work :lol:


we had to change Milky's diet so that when at work and on the job he can still eat a shake and PB achieves this, once we have a little more flexibility we will add more solid foods


----------



## Milky

Pscarb:3600655 said:


> we had to change Milky's diet so that when at work and on the job he can still eat a shake and PB achieves this, once we have a little more flexibility we will add more solid foods


The fact l am a fussy git doesnt help either mate if were honest.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> The fact l am a fussy git doesnt help either mate if were honest.


that to but i wanted to be nice


----------



## Milky

Right food, got 2 meals mixed up today so but gutted.

6.30 ; 50 gr oats shake

9.00 ; shake and PB ( wrong meal )

11.30 ; chicken and rice ( should have been 9.00 )

14.00 ; shake and PB

16.30; chicken and PB

19.00 will be rump steak, mushrooms and green beans

21.30 will be shake.

Been a busy day today at work, non training day tho so TM in about half an hour.

:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Right food, got 2 meals mixed up today so but gutted.
> 
> 6.30 ; 50 gr oats shake
> 
> 9.00 ; shake and PB ( wrong meal )
> 
> 11.30 ; chicken and rice ( should have been 9.00 )
> 
> 14.00 ; shake and PB
> 
> 16.30; chicken and PB
> 
> 19.00 will be rump steak, mushrooms and green beans
> 
> 21.30 will be shake.
> 
> Been a busy day today at work, non training day tho so TM in about half an hour.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Bloody hell mate.

You got your socks on the right feet didn't you ?! Lol


----------



## Milky

Just had to abandon the TM at half an hour.

Got the most immense stabbing pain on the inside of my right knee, l mean agonising.

Gutted, was right into it as well.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Right food, got 2 meals mixed up today so but gutted.
> 
> 6.30 ; 50 gr oats shake
> 
> 9.00 ; shake and PB ( wrong meal )
> 
> 11.30 ; chicken and rice ( should have been 9.00 )
> 
> 14.00 ; shake and PB
> 
> 16.30; chicken and PB
> 
> 19.00 will be rump steak, mushrooms and green beans
> 
> 21.30 will be shake.
> 
> Been a busy day today at work, non training day tho so TM in about half an hour.
> 
> :thumbup1:


What vitamins/minerals do you take with this mate,chromium/potassium/multi vit/c/d/e and oils? Do you split c vit every 6 hours?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> What vitamins/minerals do you take with this mate,chromium/potassium/multi vit/c/d/e and oils? Do you split c vit every 6 hours?


I take Vit C, Vit D, cod liver oils, magnesium and i am on Tauro test and Bullk as well mate.

I drop them in the morning mainly.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just had to abandon the TM at half an hour.Got the most immense stabbing pain on the inside of my right knee, l mean agonising.Gutted, was right into it as well.


that will be lack of nutrients from that diet lol x


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> that will be lack of nutrients from that diet lol x


Yeah possibly mate.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I take Vit C, Vit D, cod liver oils, magnesium and i am on Tauro test and Bullk as well mate.
> 
> I drop them in the morning mainly.


No multi vit and minerals?


----------



## biglbs

Cannot see potassium in this diet at all,am i missing?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> No multi vit and minerals?


theres loads in protein shakes and peanut butter lol...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> theres loads in protein shakes and peanut butter lol...


Missed that,sorry


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Cannot see potassium in this diet at all,am i missing?


Paul had me on the packs of Vits mate, think they were the animal stack ones but at £30 a time l couldnt justify it.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Paul had me on the packs of Vits mate, think they were the animal stack ones but at £30 a time l couldnt justify it.


You will be able to when you realise you should have mate,not good....sorry but you need to follow all he suggests,you are opening up to problems Imo.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> You will be able to when you realise you should have mate,not good....sorry but you need to follow all he suggests,you are opening up to problems Imo.


Its about cost mate, the wife is being very understanding as it is, l cant justify spending even more money on myself.


----------



## biglbs

What i mean is ,he has a package you must use and you are changing it,i am sure he will agree,it is not complete and without all links,it is incomplete.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> What i mean is ,he has a package you must use and you are changing it,i am sure he will agree,it is not complete and without all links,it is incomplete.


Possibly mate but like l say, l cant justify the dipping the bank relentlessly.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Its about cost mate, the wife is being very understanding as it is, l cant justify spending even more money on myself.


Then you realy should ask Paul for a diet complete in all you need,but must suffer if there are things in it you dislike,or earn more.I hate to be blunt but honestly,you cannot live and thrive on that,without suppliments,you will become ill over time.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Then you realy should ask Paul for a diet complete in all you need,but must suffer if there are things in it you dislike,or earn more.I hate to be blunt but honestly,you cannot live and thrive on that,without suppliments,you will become ill over time.


Pretty sure l am not going without anything l need essentially mate, but Paul reads this so he will put me right if needed.

I earn plenty mate its not about that its about making things fair financially in my marriage.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Pretty sure l am not going without anything l need essentially mate, but Paul reads this so he will put me right if needed.
> 
> I earn plenty mate its not about that its about making things fair financially in my marriage.[/quote
> 
> Ok your situation is as is,however i was only pointing out what i see as a shortfall in some items,i hope will not be an issue for you.


----------



## dtlv

biglbs said:


> Cannot see potassium in this diet at all,am i missing?


The diet I'd say is ok for potassium... probably hits 1800-2000mg from the peanut butter, rice, green beans, steak, mushrooms combined... could be a tad higher but pretty close to rda, and all a mineral supp is likely to add is about 90mg anyway. I'd also worry more for potassium if it was a higher sodium diet tbh... you can be a little under 2000mg rda if sodium isn't high and not have to worry.

Personally I think magnesium is the other important mineral for a low fruit/veg diet, and that's already there with the supp, but maybe do think about a half decent multi to go with what you've got if funds allow.


----------



## Milky

dtlv said:


> The diet I'd say is ok for potassium... probably hits 1800-2000mg from the peanut butter, rice, green beans, steak, mushrooms combined... could be a tad higher but pretty close to rda, and all a mineral supp is likely to add is about 90mg anyway. I'd also worry more for potassium if it was a higher sodium diet tbh... you can be a little under 2000mg rda if sodium isn't high and not have to worry.
> 
> Personally I think magnesium is the other important mineral for a low fruit/veg diet, and that's already there with the supp, but maybe do think about a half decent multi to go with what you've got if funds allow.


TBH mate l have Multi vits right next to the rest of my stash but was worried i was going OTT with it.


----------



## biglbs

dtlv said:


> The diet I'd say is ok for potassium... probably hits 1800-2000mg from the peanut butter, rice, green beans, steak, mushrooms combined... could be a tad higher but pretty close to rda, and all a mineral supp is likely to add is about 90mg anyway. I'd also worry more for potassium if it was a higher sodium diet tbh... you can be a little under 2000mg rda if sodium isn't high and not have to worry.
> 
> Personally I think magnesium is the other important mineral for a low fruit/veg diet, and that's already there with the supp, but maybe do think about a half decent multi to go with what you've got if funds allow.


As i thought some weak links are there,that was my point,though rda for potassium,is it not different for AAs users?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> TBH mate l have Multi vits right next to the rest of my stash but was worried i was going OTT with it.


Glad i asked then.


----------



## dtlv

Milky said:


> TBH mate l have Multi vits right next to the rest of my stash but was worried i was going OTT with it.


IMO with a diet that doesn't have a large variety of fruit and veg (in other words a typical bodybuilding diet focused for muscle building) is a good idea to supplement minerals as the diet is likely to be low on a few mins that mostly come with the types of food that are restricted... diet will provide an amount enough to prevent deficiency, but might not be enough to hit optimal status, and even in a 'strong' mineral supp the doses are unlikely to cause any kind of overdose, especially when training as demand for some minerals (especially magnesium) goes up. I think you'll be fine to be honest mate, but is probably a good 'just in case' thing to supp.



biglbs said:


> As i thought some weak links are there,that was my point,though rda for potassium,is it not different for AAs users?


Am not sure about the degree of relationship between potassium and AAS, not my area if being totally honest... I'd guess there's a problem with potassium and sodium (the relationship being key) only if the cycle gives painful pumps or high BP?


----------



## biglbs

dtlv said:


> IMO with a diet that doesn't have a large variety of fruit and veg (in other words a typical bodybuilding diet focused for muscle building) is a good idea to supplement minerals as the diet is likely to be low on a few mins that mostly come with the types of food that are restricted... diet will provide an amount enough to prevent deficiency, but might not be enough to hit optimal status, and even in a 'strong' mineral supp the doses are unlikely to cause any kind of overdose, especially when training as demand for some minerals (especially magnesium) goes up. I think you'll be fine to be honest mate, but is probably a good 'just in case' thing to supp.
> 
> Am not sure about the degree of relationship between potassium and AAS, not my area if being totally honest... I'd guess there's a problem with potassium and sodium (the relationship being key) only if the cycle gives painful pumps or high BP?


Hi mate,there has been a few,linking upto a 200% increase in needs for it,hence my concerns,with ongoing issues,these combined reasons ,with multi vit/mineral supplimentation were why i posted.


----------



## Milky

Lets see if this knee holds out.


----------



## Milky

Two observations.

One ; my sleep has improved dramatically since stopping gear.

Two ; my shins / calves have improved 90 % since stopping the gear.

Knee held out, watched Heaths Number 13 film whilst l did it, good watch it is too.


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate.

Good to hear your sleeps better. Are you planning another cycle soon?


----------



## Milky

tyramhall:3603026 said:


> Morning mate.
> 
> Good to hear your sleeps better. Are you planning another cycle soon?


I do as l am told mate, l dont plan anything.

Paul has mentioned it but not sure when. We will be replacing the tren with deca this time l think. No sleep is totally counter productive to training as we know.


----------



## Replicator

morning


----------



## Milky

Replicator:3603093 said:


> morning


Morning mate.


----------



## tyramhall

Milky said:


> I do as l am told mate, l dont plan anything.
> 
> Paul has mentioned it but not sure when. We will be replacing the tren with deca this time l think. No sleep is totally counter productive to training as we know.


Really admire your dedication and commitment to your goals. Its great to see!


----------



## George-Bean

He's very focused. I imagine he has trouble reigning in the urge to over train..... Well Milky; do you? ;-)


----------



## tyramhall

George-Bean said:


> He's very focused. I imagine he has trouble reigning in the urge to over train..... Well Milky; do you? ;-)


Sounds like me, or so im told lol!


----------



## Milky

George-Bean:3603323 said:


> He's very focused. I imagine he has trouble reigning in the urge to over train..... Well Milky; do you? ;-)


I do mate yeah but the cardio compensates for it.


----------



## Milky

About to lose the plot here.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> About to lose the plot here.


I saw it sail out the window....


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> About to lose the plot here.


More info required here M8


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> More info required here M8


Today was going ok ish, not too much work to do, fitter comes out to take my truck to DAF for a fault to be fixed.

Here is where it begins.

As we stop for dinner l realise my dinner is STILL in my truck, so that was the start of it. Then then boss tells me truck not gonna be ready so got the other fella ( speedy gon fu*king saliz in reverse ) to move all the plant, problem is he wil have to do 2 trips.

He turns up at 4 pm and we have to split the machine down to get it on the other truck. He then has to go round the M60 back to the yard at 4.30 and hit ALL the traffic BOTH WAYS !

We get on the motorway FINALLY at 7 pm and there is a 5 vehicle pile up near the Trafford centre.

Got thro the door 15 fu*king minutes ago, diet has gone up the wall, no training and to top it off the cheeky tw*t wants me go and pick my truck up early in the morning !!


----------



## lucs

Milky said:


> Today was going ok ish, not too much work to do, fitter comes out to take my truck to DAF for a fault to be fixed.
> 
> Here is where it begins.
> 
> As we stop for dinner l realise my dinner is STILL in my truck, so that was the start of it. Then then boss tells me truck not gonna be ready so got the other fella ( speedy gon fu*king saliz in reverse ) to move all the plant, problem is he wil have to do 2 trips.
> 
> He turns up at 4 pm and we have to split the machine down to get it on the other truck. He then has to go round the M60 back to the yard at 4.30 and hit ALL the traffic BOTH WAYS !
> 
> We get on the motorway FINALLY at 7 pm and there is a 5 vehicle pile up near the Trafford centre.
> 
> Got thro the door 15 fu*king minutes ago, diet has gone up the wall, no training and to top it off the cheeky tw*t wants me go and pick my truck up early in the morning !!


put it down to one of those days mate, out of your control, ****ty day though bud


----------



## Milky

lucanuk said:


> put it down to one of those days mate, out of your control, ****ty day though bud


Getting too often tho mate.

Was ready to give it him today about him installing a clock machine to make sure we get in on time, funny he doesnt want us to clock out the pr**k.


----------



## lucs

Milky said:


> Getting too often tho mate.
> 
> Was ready to give it him today about him installing a clock machine to make sure we get in on time, funny he doesnt want us to clock out the pr**k.


it was situations like this that made me go self employed, they want your life to revolve around there business. work to live not live to work, not saying im lazy but i have a life even if that means im going to sit on my backside its my time so my choice.

So i feel ya frustration mate i spent years week in week out stressed out with it and thought fook it im done with this ****e, that was xmas eve 2006 when they thought i should stay at work. my words where xxxx you, you xxxx xxxx go xxxx ya self and stick your job right up your arsx or somthing like that.

only only get 9-10 months work a year but earn more in 9 months than in 12 is i was paye full time slave


----------



## lucs

Milky said:


> Getting too often tho mate.
> 
> Was ready to give it him today about him installing a clock machine to make sure we get in on time, funny he doesnt want us to clock out the pr**k.


just type a long winded repy to this george, it double posted so i deleted one but seems they both went.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Today was going ok ish, not too much work to do, fitter comes out to take my truck to DAF for a fault to be fixed.
> 
> Here is where it begins.
> 
> As we stop for dinner l realise my dinner is STILL in my truck, so that was the start of it. Then then boss tells me truck not gonna be ready so got the other fella ( speedy gon fu*king saliz in reverse ) to move all the plant, problem is he wil have to do 2 trips.
> 
> He turns up at 4 pm and we have to split the machine down to get it on the other truck. He then has to go round the M60 back to the yard at 4.30 and hit ALL the traffic BOTH WAYS !
> 
> We get on the motorway FINALLY at 7 pm and there is a 5 vehicle pile up near the Trafford centre.
> 
> Got thro the door 15 fu*king minutes ago, diet has gone up the wall, no training and to top it off the cheeky tw*t wants me go and pick my truck up early in the morning !!


Well , I know none of this is funny m8 but the way you write it up I have to admit to having quite a titter to it all .

You couldnt write this stuff m8 really ...this is of course real life .

I can only hope you have a better day the morra. :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

lucanuk said:


> just type a long winded repy to this george, it double posted so i deleted one but seems they both went.


sorted mate.

:thumbup1:


----------



## lucs

Milky said:


> sorted mate.
> 
> :thumbup1:


ah good job mate


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Getting too often tho mate.
> 
> Was ready to give it him today about him installing a clock machine to make sure we get in on time, funny he doesnt want us to clock out the pr**k.


now that really is just taking the p1ss ....................I can see a knuckle sandwich going his way soon !!


----------



## Guest

It will always be the same m8. They are squeezing every last bit of morale you have out of you.

Like george said, no clocking off at night when we are late. You write tonights finish in on your time sheet and you will be lucky to get it, his words will be "Its swings and roundabouts isnt it, you get some early finishes" which tbh are extremely few and far between.

Ive been here what? 4/5 month? Finished early three times! Couldnt tell you how many late nights Ive had, ive actually become a custom to them, actually getting home on time is a bonus now haha.

Just made it worse today as we pulled our tripes out to get done, then karma comes along and we get bent over and taken dry yet again!


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> It will always be the same m8. They are squeezing every last bit of morale you have out of you.
> 
> Like george said, no clocking off at night when we are late. You write tonights finish in on your time sheet and you will be lucky to get it, his words will be "Its swings and roundabouts isnt it, you get some early finishes" which tbh are extremely few and far between.
> 
> Ive been here what? 4/5 month? Finished early three times! Couldnt tell you how many late nights Ive had, ive actually become a custom to them, actually getting home on time is a bonus now haha.
> 
> Just made it worse today as we pulled our tripes out to get done, then karma comes along and we get bent over and taken dry yet again!


yea absolutely , I can see it all as ive been reading both your journals as you know for months and even I know there is never many early finishes.for you guys.

I dont know ......glad I was self empolyed when younger ....okay im not now but working inside and on Pc.s Im NOT allowed to do more than 35 hours per week !! so i put most of it in in 4 days, you can do this if your work and your team allows it and mine does so I have nearly every monday off .

suits me fine at my age and all the fanny around me ........................I work in a big open plan office with 50 people in it and there is only three of us guys rest are eastrogen makers and nearly all are between 25-40 .


----------



## Milky

Slept in royally this morning somehow.


----------



## George-Bean

New fresh day Milky!


----------



## Milky

George-Bean:3606130 said:


> New fresh day Milky!


Fingers crossed mate.

Absolutely pis*ing it down here tho so gonna be a wet one.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Fingers crossed mate.
> 
> Absolutely pis*ing it down here tho so gonna be a wet one.


welcome to my world... 1 dry day in last 6 weeks x


----------



## defdaz

Feel for you mate, hope you manage to finish early or on time today. Lie in .... accidentally on purpose?!


----------



## Milky

defdaz:3606525 said:


> Feel for you mate, hope you manage to finish early or on time today. Lie in .... accidentally on purpose?!


Totally genuine mate l swear.


----------



## dipdabs

Ah milky sounds like u r having a real hard time in work, u know it's grinding u down when u can't get out of bed! I hope it gets better soon for u!


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah milky sounds like u r having a real hard time in work, u know it's grinding u down when u can't get out of bed! I hope it gets better soon for u!


Was awake at 5.30 am and went back to sleep fpr half an hour, l swear l musnt have set my alarm.

Anyway home handy, done what was needed and its pull night tonight.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Well it doesnt rain as they say.

Got to gym, start training, get warmed up and half way thro the stomach starts to rumble, legged it too the loo. Tried to train again, stomach rumbling and feared of pushing myself, TBH feared of even going light so l leg it home.

Anyway thats how it is, what can l do. Seriously thinking of dropping 2 x dio-calm EOD as to try and bung myself up a bit.


----------



## George-Bean

Dude, let it come away. Get an orange, cut it in half, cram both halves in, suck all the juice out, then wait 10 mins and have a half glass of water, within two hours your gut will be clear.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Dude, let it come away. Get an orange, cut it in half, cram both halves in, suck all the juice out, then wait 10 mins and have a half glass of water, within two hours your gut will be clear.


I have suffered with this for yrs mate but it has improved of late mate.

Really gutted TBH but weak with a dodgy tummy really isnt a good combo.


----------



## Ser

George, i think it sounds like you need a wee break!! I don't think i recall you ever sleeping in before, your bod is telling you something...your running it into the ground with work!

If you are run down the gut problems will, like all other ailments, be intensified.

Maybe take a day or two OFF of work? Spend the weekend relaxing? Go away with Mrs Milky for a couple of nights in a hotel? Even just stay at home and chill...turn your phone off, ignore the rest of the world...just for a day or two


----------



## Milky

Ser said:


> George, i think it sounds like you need a wee break!! I don't think i recall you ever sleeping in before, your bod is telling you something...your running it into the ground with work!
> 
> If you are run down the gut problems will, like all other ailments, be intensified.
> 
> Maybe take a day or two OFF of work? Spend the weekend relaxing? Go away with Mrs Milky for a couple of nights in a hotel? Even just stay at home and chill...turn your phone off, ignore the rest of the world...just for a day or two


Honestly sweet, l have nearly every weekend off, l honestly think l didnt set my alarm.

I have had bad guts for as long as l can remember, probably over 30 yrs TBH.

This weekend we go to NABBA to see Paul, cant wait.

This time of yr for some bizarre reason work goes mental. I am good tho l swear.


----------



## Ser

I'll be keeping an eye on you Mr!

Eagle eye Ser:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Well thats a shitter..... :lol:

I thank you i'm here all week haha


----------



## loganator

I know where your comin from with the gutts thing this week milky , im just gettin over stomach flu .....

Nothing worse than dieting to make a **** day feel worse tho innit ?

One day at a time one inch at a time ....all those inches eventually add up and you realise it was well worth it , keep at it milky !


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> I know where your comin from with the gutts thing this week milky , im just gettin over stomach flu .....
> 
> Nothing worse than dieting to make a **** day feel worse tho innit ?
> 
> One day at a time one inch at a time ....all those inches eventually add up and you realise it was well worth it , keep at it milky !


Hey l have managed with it for 30 yrs mate and it wont beat me, really didnt fancy an " accident " in the gym tho, balls to that kind of embarrassment.

Tomorow at 5 am l will be on my treadmill, and it will be another day.

41 weeks to go :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

And were off.

Gutted about last night. Really want to finish that workoit.

Food been hit and miss again last two days but not far off track.


----------



## Milky

40 mins done.

Youtube is the invention of god IMO. The motivation that comes from watching the clips on it cant be measured and see's me thro some dark mornings where l come out the other side like a different man.

Shower, food, medication ( of which l am adding dio-calm) then work.


----------



## Queenie

Hey milkster... Hope today goes better for u! You're right about YouTube, lots of motivation on there. Set off of a positive note today  it'll all fall into place


----------



## Milky

RXQueenie:3608774 said:


> Hey milkster... Hope today goes better for u! You're right about YouTube, lots of motivation on there. Set off of a positive note today  it'll all fall into place


Fingers crossed.

Bloody starving now tho.


----------



## TELBOR

Milkman!

What PB do you use, anything like sunpat?

Or do you buy in bulk from the supp sites?


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Milkman!
> 
> What PB do you use, anything like sunpat?
> 
> Or do you buy in bulk from the supp sites?


I don't think sunpat would be any good! I go for whole earth


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Milkman!
> 
> What PB do you use, anything like sunpat?
> 
> Or do you buy in bulk from the supp sites?


Best imo is meridian organic, no salt no sugar. It's about £5.50 for a kg from Holland and Barrett. Smooth and a crunchy, both taste amazing imo


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Best imo is meridian organic, no salt no sugar. It's about £5.50 for a kg from Holland and Barrett. Smooth and a crunchy, both taste amazing imo


Yeah I've had that one before, went a bit weird though 

Last one I got is from Bulk Powders


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I've had that one before, went a bit weird though
> 
> Last one I got is from Bulk Powders


The BP one mate, £3.99 a kilo and good stuff it is too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I've had that one before, went a bit weird though
> 
> Last one I got is from Bulk Powders


What like on tren??

Oh you mean the pb went weird.....


----------



## Replicator

Ginger Ben said:


> Best imo is meridian organic, no salt no sugar. It's about £5.50 for a kg from Holland and Barrett. Smooth and a crunchy, both taste amazing imo


 :thumbup1: the very one but my protien must use the same supplier because thier P.B is exactly the same but cheaper . didnt like bulk powders one ..even the crunchy was smooth and dont taste so good and looks light and skittery


----------



## Milky

Wide awake and thinking of hitting the TM.


----------



## Daggaz

go for it! why not mate, im up with the nipper wish i could wake her up n go to the gym ha ha


----------



## Guest

Cant make it today m8, just been to my mums and shes full of the flu. She said last night she wasnt well but she'll be fine, ive just gone round and the poor sod looks like death warmed up.

Wont be fair me leaving him with her like that.

Sorry bout that m8, you have a good un, tried messaging you but your inbox is full, and fcuk knows where my phone is haha


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Wide awake and thinking of hitting the TM.


me too. Just waiting for the missus to get out of the pit so I can go and do chest.


----------



## Milky

Dave:3611465 said:


> Cant make it today m8, just been to my mums and shes full of the flu. She said last night she wasnt well but she'll be fine, ive just gone round and the poor sod looks like death warmed up.
> 
> Wont be fair me leaving him with her like that.
> 
> Sorry bout that m8, you have a good un, tried messaging you but your inbox is full, and fcuk knows where my phone is haha


Gutted mate but no problem.


----------



## defdaz

Did you get to the gym mate?


----------



## shaunmac

You smashed it up today mate? I know I did!


----------



## Mingster

Milks is at the NABBA Universe today I believe...


----------



## Milky

Just got home and all l can think of is the spike chilling moment when we sat down to eat our Nando's and Paul turned to me " l'll be keeping a close eye on you when this is over "

Thats some scary sh*t !

Had a great day, l mean really really great, spent a fortune, met some great people and saw some amazing athlete's..... really do feel happy :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Just got home and all l can think of is the spike chilling moment when we sat down to eat our Nando's and Paul turned to me " l'll be keeping a close eye on you when this is over "
> 
> Thats some scary sh*t !
> 
> Had a great day, l mean really really great, spent a fortune, met some great people and saw some amazing athlete's..... really do feel happy :thumbup1:


Sounds great milky, got any pics to share?

Edit - ignore, just saw your other post....


----------



## flinty90

glad you had a great day milky, and i really hope its all pushed you more towards your goal mate and making this shizzle happen for yourself !!!


----------



## Guest

You gym'ing it today mucka? Im off to do legs soon as im back from rugby with con. Let us know if you fancy it, should be before 12 id say. Text me either way


----------



## Milky

Yeah l need to get my legs done mate. bell me when your leaving and see where l am up too.


----------



## Milky

Bang on 14 and half stone this morning and looking. a lot leaner round the mid section


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Bang on 14 and half stone this morning and looking. a lot leaner round the mid section


Pics!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Pics!


When l get chance mate yeah, fu*king hate it tho..


----------



## Milky

Two little things from yesterday.

Paul advised me to buy some Pro 50 bars to carry around for when l cant stop for my meals. 50 grammes protein per bar and my god do they take some eating !

They are £2 a bar BUT as Paul said if it saves me missing a meal etc its money well spent, fair point TBH.

Also one of the ladies played this for her routine and its stuck in my bloody head now, great Sunday morning tune tho l must say.





 LNRFpHc4ysjoXzmLOtgSD-Q


----------



## Milky

Oh and another observation Kermit is a fu*king unit of a man, a fraud, but never the less a big fu*king fraud :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Two little things from yesterday.
> 
> Paul advised me to buy some Pro 50 bars to carry around for when l cant stop for my meals. 50 grammes protein per bar and my god do they take some eating !
> 
> They are £2 a bar BUT as Paul said if it saves me missing a meal etc its money well spent, fair point TBH.
> 
> Also one of the ladies played this for her routine and its stuck in my bloody head now, great Sunday morning tune tho l must say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LNRFpHc4ysjoXzmLOtgSD-Q


I use Pro50 bars Milky. I get mine from here. They are as cheap as I have found...http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/peak-body-pro-50/19822


----------



## Milky

OK so IBS seems to have settled, the 4 dio-calm may have been a factor in this.

I am treating yesterday as my treat day of sorts so going to drop a shake and some oats, give it an hour then hit legs.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Oh and another observation Kermit is a fu*king unit of a man, a fraud, but never the less a big fu*king fraud :lol:


yes i noticed on one of his posts that he said he was going to be there but no avatar or profile pics or anything ....bit of a mystery that one


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> yes i noticed on one of his posts that he said he was going to be there but no avatar or profile pics or anything ....bit of a mystery that one


He's a fraud mate, claimed to have a gammu foot to get in free then l saw him breakdancing on Southport pier !!

:lol:


----------



## Milky

Well actually got thro a workout without so much as farting !

Did legs and there fu*king killing me already, actually burning sat here !!


----------



## Dazarooni

Milky said:


> Two little things from yesterday.
> 
> Paul advised me to buy some Pro 50 bars to carry around for when l cant stop for my meals. 50 grammes protein per bar and my god do they take some eating !
> 
> They are £2 a bar BUT as Paul said if it saves me missing a meal etc its money well spent, fair point TBH.
> 
> Also one of the ladies played this for her routine and its stuck in my bloody head now, great Sunday morning tune tho l must say.


I buy the Peak Body 50 Bars all the time online.

£30.99 for a box of 21. This works out at less than £1.50 a bar.

Buy 2 boxes and you'll get free shipping- http://www.qualitysportssupplements.co.uk/on-the-go-mrps-and-bars-/670-peak-body-pro-50-21-bars.html


----------



## CJ

Great to meet you and the missus this weekend buddy


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Great to meet you and the missus this weekend buddy


And you mate, had a really good day, just a pity we had to shoot off :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Just had tea, nearly took a pic it looked that good.

2 burgers, chips, ribs, crispy duck and a baguette.

Actually it was a chicken breast and green beans but the Mrs set it out lovely on the plate.


----------



## Milky

Man l cant wait to get out of the cutting phase of things.

Not being impatient or questioning things, just miss the feeling of being " big "


----------



## Milky

Man l cant wait to get out of the cutting phase of things.

Not being impatient or questioning things, just miss the feeling of being " big "


----------



## Milky

Just had my final shake of the day, flactulance is HORRIFIC, l mean divorce tackle.

Fortunatly as the wife cooks all my food she has to take the blame.

Alarm set for 5 am, cant wait to hit the treadmill.... :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Man l cant wait to get out of the cutting phase of things.
> 
> Not being impatient or questioning things, just miss the feeling of being " big "


stop cutting then mate and get paul to plan you out a recomp !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3615589 said:


> stop cutting then mate and get paul to plan you out a recomp !!!


Nah mate want the abs just as bad as the size. Full package time for once in my life.


----------



## Leigh

Hi Milky!

It was lovely to meet you and Mrs Milky yesterday


----------



## Milky

Leigh [URL=L:3615606]L:3615606[/URL] said:


> Hi Milky!
> 
> It was lovely to meet you and Mrs Milky yesterday


And you my love. We will have to do it again one day.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Nah mate want the abs just as bad as the size. Full package time for once in my life.


im confused mate you will get abs on a recomp but you wont just be getting smaller !!!


----------



## biglbs

Thanks for mention "people i would like to train with",i recon that is in open diary now,for when i get up tet north,but would love to with Dave too,then accross to Flints and Roblet!


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> And you my love. We will have to do it again one day.


That would be great

We both picked up some of the bars too. Hope they're good

I only got home a couple of hours ago. Trains were packed full of kids tonight


----------



## Kermit2

Milky said:


> Oh and another observation Kermit is a fu*king unit of a man, a fraud, but never the less a big fu*king fraud :lol:


.

I feel honoured to be mentioned in your journal mate, even though your calling my integrity.


----------



## Kermit2

loganator said:


> yes i noticed on one of his posts that he said he was going to be there but no avatar or profile pics or anything ....bit of a mystery that one


Unfortunately because of my employment I'm not in a position to post up any pics, if I did it would limit any questions or answers I could provide. So nothing too mysterious mate.


----------



## Kermit2

Dazarooni said:


> I buy the Peak Body 50 Bars all the time online.
> 
> £30.99 for a box of 21. This works out at less than £1.50 a bar.
> 
> Buy 2 boxes and you'll get free shipping- http://www.qualitysportssupplements.co.uk/on-the-go-mrps-and-bars-/670-peak-body-pro-50-21-bars.html


Try phd-fitness mate £32 a box of 21 free delivery.


----------



## Milky

Kermit2:3615677 said:


> .
> 
> I feel honoured to be mentioned in your journal mate, even though your calling my integrity.


You seem a really genuine fella mate, lovely wife and daughter, plus your a big ku*t so l aint fallin out with you.

Really was nice to meet you mate.


----------



## Milky

Were off again.

Wasnt easy getting up this morning.


----------



## Milky

Leigh [URL=L:3615668]L:3615668[/URL] said:


> That would be great
> 
> We both picked up some of the bars too. Hope they're good
> 
> I only got home a couple of hours ago. Trains were packed full of kids tonight


The bars take some chewing l tell you. Long trip back for you then.


----------



## Kermit2

I found with the pro 50 bars, that the easiest way to eat them is to take small bites and have a large bottle of water to help wash them down.


----------



## Milky

Kermit2:3616133 said:


> I found with the pro 50 bars, that the easiest way to eat them is to take small bites and have a large bottle of water to help wash them down.


Spot on mate.

First bite l took was a beauty and it took 15 mins to chew thro it !!!


----------



## Kermit2

Milky said:


> Spot on mate.
> 
> First bite l took was a beauty and it took 15 mins to chew thro it !!!


I felt like I was gonna end up with jaw muscles that would resemble Tom Platz. Lol


----------



## Dai Jones

I love pro 50's :thumb:


----------



## Milky

First two feeds in bang on time, 11.30 may be a struggle but will do my best.

Working on a main drag and getting cursed no end like its our fault.


----------



## Milky

Third meal in. Going well so far.


----------



## biglbs

Be lucky mate


----------



## Milky

All meals bang on track today, not sure to train or not gonna give myself half an hour or so to make my mind up.


----------



## Milky

Eaten and feel up for the gym.

May give myself half an hour then hit the gym. Got an " issue " but it seems to be improving.


----------



## George-Bean

Hope the "issue" is resolved, hate not feeling 100%.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Hope the "issue" is resolved, hate not feeling 100%.


Baby wipes and Sudacrem seems to have done the job matey.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Baby wipes and Sudacrem seems to have done the job matey.


Piles playing up again mate 

Good to see a day going your way though mate! Hopefully a good week


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Baby wipes and Sudacrem seems to have done the job matey.


 :lol: you cant beat them wipes when the piles act up eh :rolleye:


----------



## Milky

Morning peeps.

4 mph number 4 incline for next 40 mins.


----------



## Milky

Iitre of water down, medication taken, cup of coffee then brekky.

Loving the cardio again.

Really looking forward to push nite tonight too. Miss the pump when its been a few days.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> Iitre of water down, medication taken, cup of coffee then brekky.
> 
> Loving the cardio again.
> 
> Really looking forward to push nite tonight too. Miss the pump when its been a few days.


Whats for brekky today then?


----------



## Milky

infernal0988:3618863 said:


> Whats for brekky today then?


Always a shake in the morning mate.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> Always a shake in the morning mate.


Tru my approach buy some frozen wild berries and fine oats have 60-100grams of oats in a bowl and 100 grams of berries, pop it in the microwave for about 3 & half min then add a scoop of whey in and blend it in eat and enjoy


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:


> Tru my approach buy some frozen wild berries and fine oats have 60-100grams of oats in a bowl and 100 grams of berries, pop it in the microwave for about 3 & half min then add a scoop of whey in and blend it in eat and enjoy


No water or milk?

That would be rank lol!


----------



## Queenie

Morning milkster! Glad you're enjoying cardio again  will make life a lot easier lol. Enjoy your session tonight.


----------



## Milky

Food going well again today.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Food going well again today.


what ya mean your actually chewing and swallowing bro lol..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Pro 50's rock. Especially the strawberry ones


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> what ya mean your actually chewing and swallowing bro lol..


No mate all meals bang on time, apart from missing my carbs at 16.30 which bugged me a bit but training anyway.


----------



## Ser

Being as you missed your 16:30 carbs and it being a training day, will you have those post workout?, A reduced amount post work out?, or just count it as you missed them and not make it up at all?


----------



## Milky

Ser said:


> Being as you missed your 16:30 carbs and it being a training day, will you have those post workout?, A reduced amount post work out?, or just count it as you missed them and not make it up at all?


I wii just have my normal post workout sweet and accept l missed out.

I dont like to have too many carbs pm.


----------



## Milky

Cracking push session in.

Feeling sore enough to know it went well :thumbup1:

Steak and green beans for tea, shake later.


----------



## Ser

Good stuff, was just curious as alot would still try to reach their numbers. I'm like you(not on carbs pm lol) on the mindset that if i miss it, then i miss it, no biggie. Seen folk doubling up meals after missing one...couldn't do that!


----------



## flinty90

Ser said:


> Good stuff, was just curious as alot would still try to reach their numbers. I'm like you(not on carbs pm lol) on the mindset that if i miss it, then i miss it, no biggie. Seen folk doubling up meals after missing one...couldn't do that!


i would deffo still try and get the protein in but wouldnt worry so much about the carbs if i did miss a meal. thats probably not so bad when you are fat enough to not worry. if i was lean though i would double a meal up especily just for sake of 60 grams oats...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i would deffo still try and get the protein in but wouldnt worry so much about the carbs if i did miss a meal. thats probably not so bad when you are fat enough to not worry. if i was lean though i would double a meal up especily just for sake of 60 grams oats...


I can drop a shake driving home, l cant boil a kettle and make my oats mate so yeah like you l make sure l get my protein in.


----------



## Ginger Ben

You tried the powdered oats milky? Just.Chuck them in a shake, thickens it nicely and no need to boil a kettle.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You tried the powdered oats milky? Just.Chuck them in a shake, thickens it nicely and no need to boil a kettle.


good idea. i have all.my oats cold anyway mixed with protein. never warm them up..


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> good idea. i have all.my oats cold anyway mixed with protein. never warm them up..


Same m8, wing them in the shake and guzzle. Done!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> You tried the powdered oats milky? Just.Chuck them in a shake, thickens it nicely and no need to boil a kettle.


Mate l have tried and tried but l gag like a whore on a ten incher, l cant do it.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Mate l have tried and tried but l gag like a whore on a ten incher, l cant do it.


Keep trying, the whores do


----------



## shaunmac

Good to hear about the good workout mate. Keep up the good work!


----------



## George-Bean

Glad you had a good session Milky,

I calorie count, but if I miss a meal I dont make it up, only the protein count, and if my carb numbers are low it means I can eat more meat ;-D

My breakfast shakes are looking more strange the longer I do this lol, Water, oats, egg, protein powder, glutamine, (some mono creatine I'm using to load up). The wife said to me this morning "oh, your using ordinary water" lol


----------



## Milky

Another grey morning in gotham city.

sleep was crap last nite, got up at least 4 times to pee.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

George-Bean said:


> Glad you had a good session Milky,
> 
> I calorie count, but if I miss a meal I dont make it up, only the protein count, and if my carb numbers are low it means I can eat more meat ;-D
> 
> My breakfast shakes are looking more strange the longer I do this lol, Water, oats, egg, protein powder, glutamine, (some mono creatine I'm using to load up). The wife said to me this morning "oh, your using ordinary water" lol


My breakfast shake rocks. Check this out - 250ml semi skimmed milk. 2 scoops pro 10 vanilla whey. 50g fine oats. 50g nat. peanut butter. 15 ml udo's oil. 1banana. Whizz it all in the blender. Mmm. (Add supps as required)


----------



## Milky

chilli:3621767 said:


> My breakfast shake rocks. Check this out - 250ml semi skimmed milk. 2 scoops pro 10 vanilla whey. 50g fine oats. 50g nat. peanut butter. 15 ml udo's oil. 1banana. Whizz it all in the blender. Mmm. (Add supps as required)


Your both clearly mentally irregular.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Another grey morning in gotham city.
> 
> sleep was crap last nite, got up at least 4 times to pee.


Me too,Odd dreams too


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3621793 said:


> Me too,
> View attachment 100150
> Odd dreams too


Bit odd for me. Sleep has been good of late.


----------



## Milky

Meal timings on the button again. Feeling sore all.over, good day all round really so far.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Meal timings on the button again. Feeling sore all.over, good day all round really so far.


Nice work George!

Sore all over???? Sudocrem again


----------



## Milky

R0BLET:3622851 said:


> Nice work George!
> 
> Sore all over???? Sudocrem again


No mate legs still sore from Sunday.


----------



## Fatstuff

Still dieting m8??


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff:3623194 said:


> Still dieting m8??


Yeah big time mate.


----------



## shaunmac

How many calories you getting in every day? Roughly?

Whats your weight currently?

Ive decided to introduce more fruit and veg into my diet as of today, as i think its causing me a few problems


----------



## Milky

shaunmac:3623340 said:


> How many calories you getting in every day? Roughly?
> 
> Whats your weight currently?
> 
> Ive decided to introduce more fruit and veg into my diet as of today, as i think its causing me a few problems


Calories...... No idea

Weight was 14 and half stone on Sunday mate.

You really do need fruit and veg mate. Jodie Marsh got trenchmouth with not taking enough in.


----------



## George-Bean

Im sure she prolly got that some other way lol j/k.

I gotta watch it in all honesty, my fruit intakes gone down recently.


----------



## shaunmac

Im having toilet trouble. And googled my exact problem and i need to get eating more fruit and veg. Especially since i had problems when i was younger


----------



## 3752

shaunmac said:


> Im having toilet trouble. And googled my exact problem and i need to get eating more fruit and veg. Especially since i had problems when i was younger


how much fibre you getting in are you supplementing with it?


----------



## infernal0988

shaunmac said:


> Im having toilet trouble. And googled my exact problem and i need to get eating more fruit and veg. Especially since i had problems when i was younger


broccoli , asparges, and salad good for fiber and slows down insulin release.


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> Im sure she prolly got that some other way lol j/k.
> 
> I gotta watch it in all honesty, my fruit intakes gone down recently.


Buy some superfood xs


----------



## Milky

Well nice relaxing night in.

No TM in the morning as l have to be out of the house early to pick the lads up.


----------



## shaunmac

Pscarb said:


> how much fibre you getting in are you supplementing with it?


Just checked my app over the past few weeks, lowest is 11, highest is 67. averaging around 20-25.

No im not supplementing any, should i be? If so, can you recommend any


----------



## 3752

shaunmac said:


> Just checked my app over the past few weeks, lowest is 11, highest is 67. averaging around 20-25.
> 
> No im not supplementing any, should i be? If so, can you recommend any


yes mate you should as a man you should be getting in approx 35-40 per day i aim for 50-60 i am really bad for veg even when dieting so i use psyllium husk capsules from H&B i take 6 per meal when prepping 6 every other meal in the off season....


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> yes mate you should as a man you should be getting in approx 35-40 per day i aim for 50-60 i am really bad for veg even when dieting so i use psyllium husk capsules from H&B i take 6 per meal when prepping 6 every other meal in the off season....


You get my email on sunday mate ?


----------



## flinty90

Pscarb said:


> yes mate you should as a man you should be getting in approx 35-40 per day i aim for 50-60 i am really bad for veg even when dieting so i use psyllium husk capsules from H&B i take 6 per meal when prepping 6 every other meal in the off season....


tut tut get your veg in young man lol... im on 100 gram green veg 4 meals per day doh !!!


----------



## flinty90

oh and scarb i want to so be you in that avi. it looks cool as fcuk bro... love it.


----------



## shaunmac

Pscarb said:


> yes mate you should as a man you should be getting in approx 35-40 per day i aim for 50-60 i am really bad for veg even when dieting so i use psyllium husk capsules from H&B i take 6 per meal when prepping 6 every other meal in the off season....


Thanks pscarb, ill get some when i go into to town next.

Apologies for cluttering up your thread Milky


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Thanks pscarb, ill get some when i go into to town next.
> 
> Apologies for cluttering up your thread Milky


Hey anyone getting a new bit of knowledge is always a good thing mate, no need to apologise


----------



## Milky

For some bizarre reason my youtube account keeps " reccomending " for me a selection of videos by a certain corpse it is well known that l cant stand !

WTF is all that about :cursing:


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> You get my email on sunday mate ?


Yes mate. I replied???


----------



## 3752

flinty90 said:


> oh and scarb i want to so be you in that avi. it looks cool as fcuk bro... love it.


Thanks mate


----------



## Milky

Pscarb:3624295 said:


> Yes mate. I replied???


Never got it Paul.


----------



## Milky

Well l feel like l have been in a car crash this morning.

All my upper body is sore.

Good stuff.


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate. I replied???


Morning all

I liked your hat:tt2:


----------



## tyramhall

Milky said:


> For some bizarre reason my youtube account keeps " reccomending " for me a selection of videos by a certain corpse it is well known that l cant stand !
> 
> WTF is all that about :cursing:


Maybe he is trying to contact you mate????


----------



## Milky

tyramhall:3624756 said:


> Maybe he is trying to contact you mate????


Probably not a wise move on his part.

Food water and supps all bang on again so far today.

Feeling bloated doesnt bother me so much now as l know it subsides pretty quickly.


----------



## Milky

Just got in and every meal today bang on the money.

Heading out to gym after my BCAA's, then home for my omellette.


----------



## Milky

Oh and got a massive craving for lemon curd on toast !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Oh and got a massive hard on for lemon curd on toast !


Fixed


----------



## Dazza

tyramhall said:


> Maybe he is trying to contact you mate????


Zyzzzzzzzzzzzz

Literally lol.


----------



## Milky

Workout done, not the best workout l have ever done TBH but such is life.

I am gonna have to get up early in the morning to do my TM, got to be out of the house for 6.15 am, fu*k knows how l will do it.


----------



## Milky

Workout done, not the best workout l have ever done TBH but such is life.

I am gonna have to get up early in the morning to do my TM, got to be out of the house for 6.15 am, fu*k knows how l will do it.


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Fixed


Mate, the masiive or the hard on would do me ATM.


----------



## Milky

Just ordered another 5 kg's of PB, cant believe l had never even tasted it till Paul put it on my diet a few months back, been thro probably 20 kg.s since then :lol:


----------



## luther1

How the fcuk you do cardio then do a hard long days work then train, is beyond me. You deserve to get the physique of your dreams mate


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> How the fcuk you do cardio then do a hard long days work then train, is beyond me. You deserve to get the physique of your dreams mate


Have to be honest mate its a struggle at times but nothing worth having came easy.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Have to be honest mate its a struggle at times but nothing worth having came easy.


That's true,otherwise every peewee down the gym would have a decent physique. Who wants to be average?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> That's true,otherwise every peewee down the gym would have a decent physique. Who wants to be average?


quite a few cnuts on here that will only ever be average bro.. but talk lime they are fcukin cutler clones lol... cnuts x


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> That's true,otherwise every peewee down the gym would have a decent physique. Who wants to be average?


quite a few cnuts on here that will only ever be average bro.. but talk lime they are fcukin cutler clones lol... cnuts x


----------



## George-Bean

Milky puts the graft in, kudos!


----------



## Milky

No TM this morning.

Alarm went off at 4.30 and l just couldnt do it.


----------



## Vickky

Milky said:


> No TM this morning.
> 
> Alarm went off at 4.30 and l just couldnt do it.


Always tomorrow


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No TM this morning.
> 
> Alarm went off at 4.30 and l just couldnt do it.


booooooooooo hissssssssss. lol x


----------



## Milky

Really am dissappinted because l actually feel better for doing my catdio in the morning.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Really am dissappinted because l actually feel better for doing my catdio in the morning.


so what stopped you then bro. ?


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3627487 said:


> so what stopped you then bro. ?


Getting up at half 4 to do it then bathe then leave at 6 to go pick everyone up mate.

5 l can live with but not 4.30.


----------



## Milky

Not been a good day really food wise but hey ho, l dont feel fat and l feel like l am filling out again nicely.

Think things are changing slightly soon so be intersting to see what gets thrown at me next.

Defo think the test boosters and Bullk are doiung something, cant really pinpoint what tho TBH.


----------



## shaunmac

Least you still feel good mate. In what way would you say the test boosters are having an effect?

I'm not feeling like my libido is that great rescently really. Not off back on until January/February time


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Least you still feel good mate. In what way would you say the test boosters are having an effect?
> 
> I'm not feeling like my libido is that great rescently really. Not off back on until January/February time


I honestly cant say mate but feeling bigger and fuller and harder for some reason.

Libido hasnt been an issue as wife isnt interested for me too notice it aint working :lol:


----------



## Milky

Nothing to report.

Working.


----------



## shaunmac

Got to love working weekends!


----------



## George-Bean

Morning cardio is the toughest of all, and 430am is middle of the night cardio not morning cardio!


----------



## Milky

For once l am feeling "big " but lean.

Even tho l.know l am not, l think the tightness l am feeling around my upper body and midsection is a good feeling.

Driving me on to shed even more fat and train harder.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> For once l am feeling "big " but lean.
> 
> Even tho l.know l am not, l think the tightness l am feeling around my upper body and midsection is a good feeling.
> 
> Driving me on to shed even more fat and train harder.


That's what its all about mate. Taken me ages to realise size isn't everything. Moderate size with a great shape is much better then add size to that base.

Scarb will get you looking sh1t hot I reckon.


----------



## Milky

Ginger [URL=Ben:3630708]Ben:3630708[/URL] said:


> That's what its all about mate. Taken me ages to realise size isn't everything. Moderate size with a great shape is much better then add size to that base.
> 
> Scarb will get you looking sh1t hot I reckon.


Me too mate and he's not given up on me so he must feel he can show me the way.

Seriously look forward to the different phases of what he has planned.


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon MM


----------



## Milky

Just got in from work.

Gonna do TM later so as not too feel too guilty.


----------



## Milky

Just been watching Shaun Rhoden on Youtube, gotta say with that waist he's got to be a contender for next years title.

Amazing what you find stuck on the bog with a bad stomach and only your phone for comfort.


----------



## Milky

Think l may change my sig too

" Milky, turning good meals into ar*e Bisto in 15 mins for the last 20 yrs "

:cursing:


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Me too mate and he's not given up on me so he must feel he can show me the way.
> 
> Seriously look forward to the different phases of what he has planned.


Certainly not given up buddy, to many just throw gear down there throat so they don't feel small yet they build nothing? When the new phase starts we will get new growth buddy stick in there it will be worth it.......

That fullness you are feeling is from the peptides and it will get better believe me......


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> Certainly not given up buddy, to many just throw gear down there throat so they don't feel small yet they build nothing? When the new phase starts we will get new growth buddy stick in there it will be worth it.......
> 
> That fullness you are feeling is from the peptides and it will get better believe me......


I think this is what l meant by " kick in " mate, would l see / feel some affect from the peptides.

Sleeping well apart from the peeing.

Still feeling sore from the last session so pretty pleased with that.

Weight gone up slightly this week which TBH l expected due to how l am feeling. l feel " bigger " so something has to give.

Really suprised at the difference in feeling from gear and peptides, hard to describe really. When on gear l feel " big " but not full, the peptides l feel not quite as big but my muscles feel very full and solid, hope that makes sense.


----------



## 3752

It does mate, I did not want to say to much about what to expect as I wanted you to notice it, use them properly as we are buddy then you add the gear and you feel both big and full buddy, they will help with recovery probably hence why your feeling a tad sore mate.......


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> It does mate, I did not want to say to much about what to expect as I wanted you to notice it, use them properly as we are buddy then you add the gear and you feel both big and full buddy, they will help with recovery probably hence why your feeling a tad sore mate.......


Well it would seem l am using it right then Paul so well pleased about that.

Is the weight going up slightly expected ?


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Well it would seem l am using it right then Paul so well pleased about that.
> 
> Is the weight going up slightly expected ?


Yes buddy totally expected


----------



## Ginger Ben

What peps are you running milky? It's something I've been interested in for a while.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> What peps are you running milky? It's something I've been interested in for a while.


Mod GRF and Ghrp 2 mate, 3 times a day, very small doses.

Working tho :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Just been watching Shaun Rhoden on Youtube, gotta say with that waist he's got to be a contender for next years title.
> 
> Amazing what you find stuck on the bog with a bad stomach and only your phone for comfort.


Damn straight. This is how I catch up with everyone's journals.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky how you doing today? Running peps i see nice are you going back on cycle as well soon?


----------



## Milky

infernal0988 said:


> Milky how you doing today? Running peps i see nice are you going back on cycle as well soon?


No idea when mate but yeah at some point as per Pauls instruction.

Think this may be the best results l have ever had given how things are going so far :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> No idea when mate but yeah at some point as per Pauls instruction.
> 
> Think this may be the best results l have ever had given how things are going so far :thumbup1:


Awesome iv decided on the next blast om ordering the 20th now  Doing 2,5g Test only and adex 1mg ED


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Mod GRF and Ghrp 2 mate, 3 times a day, very small doses.
> 
> Working tho :thumbup1:


Nice one thanks. Got some more reading to do.


----------



## Milky

Just blitzed legs.

Sore already so good sign.

I doubt l will be able to train tomorow as l am out the house at 4.30 am, no biggy TBH.


----------



## Milky

Man l need chocolate :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Man l need chocolate :cursing:


Choc whey and some pb


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Choc whey and some pb


This will sound mad but even tho l am a raving choco holic l cant stand chocolate Whey.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> This will sound mad but even tho l am a raving choco holic l cant stand chocolate Whey.


I'm exactly the same mate.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Man l need chocolate :cursing:


Like this Milky 

View attachment 100478


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> This will sound mad but even tho l am a raving choco holic l cant stand chocolate Whey.





Mingster said:


> I'm exactly the same mate.


I was the same untill i tasted My Protiens choc smooth ...yum yum


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Like this Milky
> 
> View attachment 100478


EXACTLY like this mate yes..

GIT !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> EXACTLY like this mate yes..
> 
> GIT !


 :lol: .............................sorry bud ...couldnt resist


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> This will sound mad but even tho l am a raving choco holic l cant stand chocolate Whey.


Not sure what to suggest......


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Not sure what to suggest......


Two packets of Jammie Wagon wheels would be a fu*king good suggestion TBH mate.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Two packets of Jammie Wagon wheels would be a fu*king good suggestion TBH mate.


But thats just as bad !

have you tried them big snackajacks choc flavour they'r gid


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> But thats just as bad !


NO mate, thats just fu*king AWESOME !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> NO mate, thats just fu*king AWESOME !


im telling paul :lol:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> im telling paul :lol:


Sorry l meant a chicken breast and brown rice :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Sorry l meant a chicken breast and brown rice :whistling:



View attachment 100479


----------



## Ginger Ben

I keep a stock of really dark chocolate in the fridge, just small bars. When I crave chocolate or anything sweet I just have one square of it. Because its such a strong flavour it hits the spot and i don't end up legging it to the corner shop for a snickers duo! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I keep a stock of really dark chocolate in the fridge, just small bars. When I crave chocolate or anything sweet I just have one square of it. Because its such a strong flavour it hits the spot and i don't end up legging it to the corner shop for a snickers duo! Lol


This


----------



## infernal0988

Ginger Ben said:


> I keep a stock of really dark chocolate in the fridge, just small bars. When I crave chocolate or anything sweet I just have one square of it. Because its such a strong flavour it hits the spot and i don't end up legging it to the corner shop for a snickers duo! Lol


Mate i did that yesterday ended up running down to the shop for a damn MilkyWay 15 min before it closed lol. I had to have it so bad it was like a smoker wanting he`s **** lol...


----------



## shaunmac

I don't buy chocolate for myself. Sometimes I buy it for my girlfriend. But if some of it falls in my mouth, I cannot be held responsible if it gets eaten :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

I have chocolate brownies


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I keep a stock of really dark chocolate in the fridge, just small bars. When I crave chocolate or anything sweet I just have one square of it. Because its such a strong flavour it hits the spot and i don't end up legging it to the corner shop for a snickers duo! Lol


I know a couple of bbers who eat dark chocolate daily,it's good for cholesterol and helps arteries from clogging up


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I know a couple of bbers who eat dark chocolate daily,it's good for cholesterol and helps arteries from clogging up


Good enough for me! Got to be really dark though, 75% + I reckon. Full of anti oxidants too, so technically chocolate is a superfood :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Good enough for me! Got to be really dark though, 75% + I reckon. Full of anti oxidants too, so technically chocolate is a superfood :whistling:


They have a couple of squares,not a whole bar you fat Cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> They have a couple of squares,not a whole bar you fat Cnut


Ahh that's where I'm going wrong


----------



## Milky

Just chased the ice cream man down the street and he wouldnt stop.

Its ok tho,

I know where he lives :cursing:


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> Just chased the ice cream man down the street and he wouldnt stop.
> 
> Its ok tho,
> 
> Haha bet the guy punched the gas when he saw this mountain of a man running towards he`s van, he`s like ah hell fawk this! That blokes gonna kill me for some dairy queen!
> 
> I know where he lives :cursing:


----------



## Milky

Infernal, believe it or not this fella has been my ice cream man since l was 5 yrs old !

Honeslty the man is like one of the family to everyone where l live, l know his wife and his sons as well !

He is now old tho and blind as a bat :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Kaywoodham said:


> I have chocolate brownies


Mmmmmm.....?


----------



## Milky

latblaster said:


> Mmmmmm.....?


Oi.

Dont be your stalking in here bollok chops.


----------



## latblaster

Milky said:


> Oi.
> 
> Dont be your stalking in here bollok chops.


I assure you mutton chops, I'm not.


----------



## Milky

latblaster said:


> I assure you mutton chops, I'm not.


Yeah l have seen the other posts mate, l'm on to you !

:lol:


----------



## latblaster

Milky said:


> Yeah l have seen the other posts mate, l'm on to you !
> 
> :lol:


Whaaaat the ones in AL, thought you'd been banned after the trouble with pigs liver & baked beans lawsuit?


----------



## Milky

latblaster said:


> Whaaaat the ones in AL, thought you'd been banned after the trouble with pigs liver & baked beans lawsuit?


Whats said in the AL STAYS IN THE AL...

I could ban you for this !


----------



## Milky

My little angel.

So proud of her.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> My little angel.
> 
> So proud of her.


This fcukin life we live bro but at end of day isnt that what its all about that little blessing sat there X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> This fcukin life we live bro but at end of day isnt that what its all about that little blessing sat there X


Had to mark her dad's card the other week.

People outside the pub sh*t themselves hearing me telling him l was gonna smash his fu*king face in if he carried on, one said " he's a silly boy if he doenst take the hint "

:lol:


----------



## dipdabs

She's gorgeous... But milky is that your hand? It's massive! Lol


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> She's gorgeous... But milky is that your hand? It's massive! Lol


ha ha yeah it is...


----------



## Milky

Not long since in, been a pig of a day in all ways but hey ho.

No training tonight but we knew that.

Done my jab, waiting for my omellette, then its another jab and shake pre bed and try and convnce Mrs Milky it really does help me sleep better :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Not long since in, been a pig of a day in all ways but hey ho.
> 
> No training tonight but we knew that.
> 
> Done my jab, waiting for my omellette, then its another jab and shake pre bed and try and convnce Mrs Milky it really does help me sleep better :whistling:


Good luck


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck


I dont need luck, l have charm, wit and humour, and mega strong sleeping pills to pop into her vino !


----------



## Milky

Another 5 kg's of PB arrived today, cant believe l hadnt ever tried the stuff before starting with Paul in May !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Another 5 kg's of PB arrived today, cant believe l hadnt ever tried the stuff before starting with Paul in May !


Must have lived a sheltered life milky! 

Now stop posting and charm you way into a night cap lol


----------



## shaunmac

Milky said:


> Another 5 kg's of PB arrived today, cant believe l hadnt ever tried the stuff before starting with Paul in May !


Rather you than me with the peanut butter. Cant even stand the taste of the stuff!

Just posted my new workout on my thread, pop over and have a look if you get chance. Its quite different to your average workout


----------



## Milky

Well ba k to normality, if you can call this notmality.


----------



## Milky

Done.

Shake and coffee time, on top of the litre of water l have dropped.


----------



## Milky

Home handy,

oats done,

shake done,

BCAA's done.

Waiting for Dave to pick me up so l can train with him at his gym tonight, TBH l will be happy to stay AWAKE !


----------



## infernal0988

Looks like its going your way here Milky!


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Home handy,
> 
> oats done,
> 
> shake done,
> 
> BCAA's done.
> 
> Waiting for Dave to pick me up so l can train with him at his gym tonight, TBH l will be happy to stay AWAKE !


 @Dave ....... go easy on him


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Home handy,
> 
> oats done,
> 
> shake done,
> 
> BCAA's done.
> 
> Waiting for Dave to pick me up so l can train with him at his gym tonight, TBH l will be happy to stay AWAKE !


Haha flat bench Pb on the way for him!!


----------



## Milky

Just trained with the galloot.

God l hate him being loads stronger than me :cursing:

Have to say tho Flex n Tone is a cracking gym, some really really good taackle in there.


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Haha flat bench Pb on the way for him!!


200 x6 m8 :thumb:


----------



## Milky

I feel fat as a house again, cocopops and then steak.

Hopefully will subsided before bed.

Just realised l may have hit a PB on chest tonight, either 150 or 160 kgs, may be wrong.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> 200 x6 m8 :thumb:


6 ffS YOU ANIMAL,reps given as earnt well!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I feel fat as a house again, cocopops and then steak.
> 
> Hopefully will subsided before bed.
> 
> Just realised l may have hit a PB on chest tonight, either 150 or 160 kgs, may be wrong.


Good work to you too mate.Heavy lifting:thumb:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Good work to you too mate.Heavy lifting:thumb:


I may be wrong mate but dont think so.

If l am doing ok with my lifts now when l am back on the gear l expect massive things.


----------



## Guest

No m8 your right.

2 x25's

1 x20

+ Bar


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> No m8 your right.
> 
> 2 x25's
> 
> 1 x20
> 
> + Bar


160 kg init


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> 160 kg init


Aye, not 100% on what those levers actually weigh tho. More than likely 10 a side like a bar but like I say not 100%


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Aye, not 100% on what those levers actually weigh tho. More than likely 10 a side like a bar but like I say not 100%


ah right , when you said bar, I though ye meant an olympic bar coz thats 20kg

no matter still good liftting


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> ah right , when you said bar, I though ye meant an olympic bar coz thats 20kg


Ahh no m8, its a hammer strength machine.










Exact same as that


----------



## Replicator

got ye ...looks a rigth wee monster of a thing lol


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Ahh no m8, its a hammer strength machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exact same as that


Good machine, I've never counted any weight from the machine itself on those.

Also, those are brilliant for shrugs mate!


----------



## Milky

Well turned in at 8 pm last nite, only woke up once in the nite and the alarm woke me up this morning.

Feel so much better for it too. No TM this morning as l have to be in work early. Will do it tonight instead.


----------



## liam0810

Glad to see you're sleeping better now pal. You think there's any reason for it?


----------



## shaunmac

Do I remember you saying you'd started taking ZMA? Or was that someone else ?


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Well turned in at 8 pm last nite, only woke up once in the nite and the alarm woke me up this morning.
> 
> Feel so much better for it too. No TM this morning as l have to be in work early. Will do it tonight instead.


Think I need to take a leaf out of your book there milky gonna give that a try tonight


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3641441 said:


> Glad to see you're sleeping better now pal. You think there's any reason for it?


No gear l honestly think mate.


----------



## Milky

Well home early, still pretty sore from last night which is all good.

Tea was lean mince and grenn beans, will do my jab soon then another shake before bed.


----------



## Milky

Nothing to report really.

Still feeling sore and still feeling pretty good about things.


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> Nothing to report really.
> 
> Still feeling sore and still feeling pretty good about things.


sore and feel good well then thats worth reporting aint it? :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca

I found Melatonin really helps me 5mg sends me off and helps me wake up less.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well home early, still pretty sore from last night which is all good.
> 
> Tea was lean mince and grenn beans, will do my jab soon then another shake before bed.


Always tickled me how we say,'Got up this morning had my eggs/protein and a jab of... ' just cracks me up,'normal'folk would think we had lost the,,,,,,,,er well,you know what i mean,hell i just had sprouts and ethanate/boldone jab:lol:


----------



## Milky

Sambuca said:


> I found Melatonin really helps me 5mg sends me off and helps me wake up less.


Used it before, sleep has been pretty good of late TBH just a bit of a blip l hope.

Oh and l was doing 9 mg's and it still didnt counter act the tren.


----------



## Milky

2 fu*king hours to get from Wythenshawe to Bury, WTF is all that about, mojo gone completely TBH so bollox to it.

Work 1 - Milky 0..

:cursing:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> 2 fu*king hours to get from Wythenshawe to Bury, WTF is all that about, mojo gone completely TBH so bollox to it.
> 
> Work 1 - Milky 0..
> 
> :cursing:


Exactly how I feel m8. He can suck my swingers for tomorrow. Nice day in the [email protected] pitt on the cards.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Exactly how I feel m8. He can suck my swingers for tomorrow. Nice day in the [email protected] pitt on the cards.


I may do just the same you know mate.


----------



## liam0810

Seen all the traffic on the M60 coming back from the gym. Bet it was some daft Cnut who can't drives fault!


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Exactly how I feel m8. He can suck my swingers for tomorrow. Nice day in the [email protected] pitt on the cards.





Milky said:


> I may do just the same you know mate.


You know the score lads .....rest and grow :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> You know the score lads .....rest and grow :thumb:


Exactly my plans m8, missus went shopping this morning so plenty o goodies in the fridge.


----------



## defdaz

I rate melatonin. I take that, diphenhydramine hcl (old style drowsy hayfever tablets), ZMA, aspirin and ibuprofen each night and I still sleep badly (shoulder, hip and back pain from being too hench  ). FFS.


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> I rate melatonin. I take that, diphenhydramine hcl (old style drowsy hayfever tablets), ZMA, aspirin and ibuprofen each night and I still sleep badly (shoulder, hip and back pain from being too hench  ). FFS.


Until you suffer from lack of sleep you dont get what an absolute tw*t it is to deal with.

Are you on any gear currently Daz ?

I also reached a conclusion that eating pre bed doenst help me either.


----------



## kingdale

cant believe i never noticed you did a journal. Subbed now read a few pages and looks like all is going well crazy to say your not on gear either, good work.


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> Until you suffer from lack of sleep you dont get what an absolute tw*t it is to deal with.
> 
> Are you on any gear currently Daz ?
> 
> I also reached a conclusion that eating pre bed doenst help me either.


Yeah, seriously affects your entire life doesn't it. Makes you grouchy, miserable, depressed and unable to cope with stress.

Yes mate, for a er... while now 

I think you're right mate, but god I love eating before bed :lol:


----------



## ditz

Milky said:


> I also reached a conclusion that eating pre bed doenst help me either.


That's strange!

I know it doesn't fit most diets, but I find carbs pre bed makes me sleep noticeably better!

Sav from Muscleworks swears by carbs pre bed


----------



## Milky

ditz said:


> That's strange!
> 
> I know it doesn't fit most diets, but I find carbs pre bed makes me sleep noticeably better!
> 
> Sav from Muscleworks swears by carbs pre bed


Have a mate who cant sleep unless he is full as a gun mate, but me, l avoid all carbs after 6 pm.

As daft as this may sound l feel like l can feel my digestive system working.


----------



## biglbs

Your not asleep are you?


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3647465 said:


> Your not asleep are you?


No mate Tm done.

Woke up with a jolt in the nite, realised something bad was happening.

Logged on to here and right enough there was another Zyzzz thread !!!!

I deleted it and calm was restored.


----------



## Ser

your jolt was my last nights and the nights before meltdown....you are now demodded and back to civvie duties:laugh:

Will catch up babe, two days off have left me not knowing my erse from my elbow:confused1:

Will catch up, just want to say 'good morning'  Take it today, own it, dominate it...and go home with a smile babe!


----------



## Milky

Ser:3647490 said:


> your jolt was my last nights and the nights before meltdown....you are now demodded and back to civvie duties:laugh:
> 
> Will catch up babe, two days off have left me not knowing my erse from my elbow:confused1:
> 
> Will catch up, just want to say 'good morning'  Take it today, own it, dominate it...and go home with a smile babe!


Morning sweet, think l sorted your mates journal BTW xxx


----------



## Queenie

Milky said:


> No mate Tm done.
> 
> Woke up with a jolt in the nite, realised something bad was happening.
> 
> Logged on to here and right enough there was another Zyzzz thread !!!!
> 
> I deleted it and calm was restored.


Lol!!!

This is brilliant 

Have a great day milkster


----------



## flinty90

MORNINNNNNG


----------



## Milky

Gym duly done, home and pinned, 20 mins till l can eat and tonights meal will be...... omellette !

diet timing been pretty good last few days, protein been in abundance.

Have to say tho the colder it is, the harder it is too eat clean.


----------



## defdaz

Fecking massive omlette I hope mate!


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> Fecking massive omlette I hope mate!


8 eggs 4 yolks mate so no not massive by some standards.


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> 8 eggs 4 yolks mate so no not massive by some standards.


That'll do nicely I'd say. 40g protein... bosh.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> No mate Tm done.
> 
> Woke up with a jolt in the nite, realised something bad was happening.
> 
> Logged on to here and right enough there was another Zyzzz thread !!!!
> 
> I deleted it and calm was restored.


"Watch out there is a milkman about!"


----------



## Milky

Made a decision today as well not to post any more pics till next yr.

The reason being l want to see how much of a differnce Paul and l can make in 40 weeks :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Made a decision today as well not to post any more pics till next yr.
> 
> The reason being l want to see how much of a differnce Paul and l can make in 40 weeks :thumbup1:


you havent posted any for fcukin weeks anyway lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> you havent posted any for fcukin weeks anyway lol


No mate, last ones were holiday so figure l can either let myself and Paul down big time or shock us all.

Going for the shock l have to say !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Made a decision today as well not to post any more pics till next yr.
> 
> The reason being l want to see how much of a differnce Paul and l can make in 40 weeks :thumbup1:


Pop some starting pics up then mate


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> No mate, last ones were holiday so figure l can either let myself and *Paul down big time* or shock us all.
> 
> Going for the shock l have to say !


Well this is not going to happen mate


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Pop some starting pics up then mate


X2 , at least give us a fresh start pic to kick off your 40 week purge bro


----------



## biglbs

I do not beleive it,i had same idea,don't want to show slow change,want to go 'Boom!'i totaly get that mate...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> X2 , at least give us a fresh start pic to kick off your 40 week purge bro


Here here. Fresh pics required! Got to have a benchmark.


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> Well this is not going to happen mate


Exactly right mate and a driving factor in all this !


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> I do not beleive it,i had same idea,don't want to show slow change,want to go 'Boom!'i totaly get that mate...


This is it exactly mate, a pic a week and you dont really see it, 40 weeks down the line and l am going for that " holy sh*t " reaction...

I wont be posting any startin pics as my avi is what l conseider my starting pic.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> This is it exactly mate, a pic a week and you dont really see it, 40 weeks down the line and l am going for that " holy sh*t " reaction...
> 
> I wont be posting any startin pics as my avi is what l conseider my starting pic.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS lol


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> This is it exactly mate, a pic a week and you dont really see it, 40 weeks down the line and l am going for that " holy sh*t " reaction...
> 
> I wont be posting any startin pics as my avi is what l conseider my starting pic.


As an added incentive to us both,i will do on the same day you do mate,just a bit of fun...?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> As an added incentive to us both,i will do on the same day you do mate,just a bit of fun...?


Sounds good to me matey :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Sounds good to me matey :thumbup1:


Well as you have seen i got my head in gear finaly,so nice to have a goal,what date we got?May even come up your way for it ...


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Well as you have seen i got my head in gear finaly,so nice to have a goal,what date we got?May even come up your way for it ...


Ideally before my hol in Turkey mate in August, failing that June possibly.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Ideally before my hol in Turkey mate in August, failing that June possibly.


So July ? we can shock each other then,my goal is slightly different ,to yours buddy,i want to have lost the fat by way of recomp(weight irrelavent to me),if it carries on like this that will be awsome for me.Will be a great day,lookin forward to it,we will train our nuts off too?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> So July ? we can shock each other then,my goal is slightly different ,to yours buddy,i want to have lost the fat by way of recomp(weight irrelavent to me),if it carries on like this that will be awsome for me.Will be a great day,lookin forward to it,we will train our nuts off too?


I am going great guns now mate, loving every workout and the mirror is even being kind on the odd day, lets go for it :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I am going great guns now mate, loving every workout and the mirror is even being kind on the odd day, lets go for it :thumbup1:


Should be enough time for us both to accomplish all we want too,i am pleased to have an ultimate goal,nice thanks..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Made a decision today as well not to post any more pics till next yr.
> 
> The reason being l want to see how much of a differnce Paul and l can make in 40 weeks :thumbup1:


Behave you soppy cnut!

Get some pics up you're looking well!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Should be enough time for us both to accomplish all we want too,i am pleased to have an ultimate goal,nice thanks..


Never happens !!........as soon as youve accoplished one thing , you start on another .........its the way of the beast


----------



## kingdale

Replicator said:


> Never happens !!........as soon as youve accoplished one thing , you start on another .........its the way of the beast


so true i can remember saying i want to get to 13 stone and cut im not 15 and still not ready to cut.


----------



## Replicator

Morning


----------



## Milky

Morning brothers,

Pretty good nights sleep and one of those mornings the mirror s being semi kind, clothes are fitting nicely as well.

2 days of eating well and resting till Monday, love my weekends off.

Got grandaughter here so she has been " talking " to us since 8 am, l guess she knows what she's on about :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Morning [email protected] x


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Morning brothers,
> 
> Pretty good nights sleep and one of those mornings the mirror s being semi kind, clothes are fitting nicely as well.
> 
> 2 days of eating well and resting till Monday, love my weekends off.
> 
> Got grandaughter here so she has been " talking " to us since 8 am, l guess she knows what she's on about :lol:


Morning mate... good to see you sleeping for a change.. kids are great.. im at work and my little girl just phoned, she's only 3, she said daddy come home so we can have tea and biscuits, mammy wont let me have any lol


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> Morning mate... good to see you sleeping for a change.. kids are great.. im at work and my little girl just phoned, she's only 3, she said daddy come home so we can have tea and biscuits, mammy wont let me have any lol


India just says " ah ba ba ba ba ba ba " " ba ba baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ba ba, ah ba ba ba " l think she's pi*sed TBH..


----------



## Jay.32

enjoy it while it lasts...

soon she will be saying, can I have , can I have, can I have :lol:


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> enjoy it while it lasts...
> 
> soon she will be saying, can I have , can I have, can I have :lol:


Hey her mother still says it mate and she is 23 !!


----------



## Jay.32

:lol: my son too... he is 18


----------



## Milky

Just been very kindly donated 5 vials of Hyge so just need to check with @Pscarb if we caan fit them in anywhere.

To the very kind donor, thanks mate, l owe you :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Milky said:


> Just been very kindly donated 5 vials of Hyge so just need to check with @Pscarb if we caan fit them in anywhere.
> 
> To the very kind donor, thanks mate, l owe you :thumbup1:


What's Hyge mate? Training seems to be coming right along, good work buddy!


----------



## Replicator

Sweat said:


> What's Hyge mate? Training seems to be coming right along, good work buddy!


Bump ??

edit...... got it HGH..............the wonders of teh internet LOL


----------



## Sweat

Replicator said:


> Bump ??
> 
> edit...... got it HGH..............the wonders of teh internet LOL


I did google it but nothing came up, thought it might be HGH related. Thanks for the info Rep.

Lucky you then Milky!


----------



## flinty90

hygetropin ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3651496 said:


> hygetropin ??


Exactly right mate.


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Never happens !!........as soon as youve accoplished one thing , you start on another .........its the way of the beast


Ok to add,just for you rep,""In the given time frame"".


----------



## biglbs

Hyges would be better if i had it

Glad your feelin good mate,i am pumped and stoked for this ..


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Hyges would be better if i had it
> 
> Glad your feelin good mate,i am pumped and stoked for this ..


Got some chicken from Asda earlier and its done me, cant get off the loo and rather sore again my " regions "


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Hey her mother still says it mate and she is 23 !!


haha


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Got some chicken from Asda earlier and its done me, cant get off the loo and rather sore again my " regions "


Not again,remind me not to eat at yours next July

Tbh that is too quick for food eaten today,it will be somthing yesterday,any ideas?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Not again,remind me not to eat at yours next July
> 
> Tbh that is too quick for food eaten today,it will be somthing yesterday,any ideas?


I dont think it is you know, l think its a gastric reflex and my god does it hit me.

I can usually tell when something is gonna do me and l am not often wrong.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I dont think it is you know, l think its a gastric reflex and my god does it hit me.
> 
> I can usually tell when something is gonna do me and l am not often wrong.


Your guts need an overhaul mate....


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Your guts need an overhaul mate....


Have done for 25 yrs mate TBH.


----------



## Milky

Another lie in.

As much as l love money l equally love my weekends off.


----------



## Tommy10

Great wee back session , starving so eating in the gym ! Lol


----------



## loganator

My ex had ibs and i have seen what it's like first hand , must be hard work keeping a steady routine with work and training or anything for that matter when it 'does you ' as you say ,

I don't think it helps when you life is hectic and your grabbing stiff here and there unthinkable what eventually helped my ex missis was continuity innher diet ,

I wish you the best of British with that pal


----------



## Milky

Had a very relaxing day today and loved it.

May do TM later, BF needs to come down and l wont rest till l see those abs.


----------



## Milky

Wife just scalped me, need to get on the sunbed tho soon, looking rather honky ish !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Wife just scalped me, need to get on the sunbed tho soon, looking rather honky ish !


Prepping for these before pics :whistling:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Prepping for these before pics :whistling:


I will definatly have a tan by then !


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Prepping for these before pics :whistling:


prepping to be alpha


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> prepping to be alpha


Those who have to declare they are " alpha " clearly arent mate.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Those who have to declare they are " alpha " clearly arent mate.


LOL your preaching to the choir brother !!!


----------



## defdaz

Just for you mate  Me three years ago.... after a er... bulk. :lol:


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> Just for you mate  Me three years ago.... after a er... bulk. :lol:
> 
> View attachment 101289


Hey be VERY proud f yourself Daz mate.

Shows us all the way your then and now comparisons.


----------



## defdaz

Thanks mate, crazy isn't it how much you can change by shifting some lard!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> LOL your preaching to the choir brother !!!


----------



## Replicator

Evening MM


----------



## Milky

Morning fu*kers...

Another week of torture looms.

Bring it on.


----------



## defdaz

Morning mate. Hope you have a good week. Let's have it!


----------



## Milky

Lad who usually travels with me was in this morning coughing and choking his lungs up where as me, after doing 45 mins on my TM at five this morning felt fantastic.

Little things like this make realise l am on the rite path.


----------



## biglbs

Good on ya bro,great init!


----------



## Milky

Evening chaps,

Not training tonight, things to do.

Feeling fat today, possibly down to cheat day yesterday but not too fussed as it will subside.


----------



## defdaz




----------



## George-Bean

defdaz said:


>


You could use that image on just about any journal on a monday morning lol


----------



## shaunmac

Milky said:


> Evening chaps,
> 
> Not training tonight, things to do.
> 
> Feeling fat today, possibly down to cheat day yesterday but not too fussed as it will subside.


Just work it off tomorrow big man!


----------



## Milky

Morning peeps.

No TM this morning, right calve is killing me but in a weird place, short stabbing pain.

Feeling less bloated today so pleased about that.

Training tonight so cant wait.


----------



## DiggyV

Morning big guy, hope all is well. 

Try some light stretches for the calf, like you would for a cramp. Hands against a wall, leg back and foot flat on the floor. It might be a micro tear, I used to get them a lot, and some light stretches and walking used to sort it.


----------



## flinty90

Just thought i would let you know Dutch Scott has 2 places opened up for his team alpha. thought you might be interested @Milky :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

dutch_scott said:


> Alas they got snappe up! Milky would've kept @liam0810 in check


DAM BRO your fcukin everywhere , isnt there anywhere i can have a snide little comment without you seeing it lol....


----------



## TELBOR

dutch_scott said:


> Alas they got snappe up! Milky would've kept @liam0810 in check


 @liam0810 is a man on a mission! He'll keep himself in check


----------



## flinty90

dutch_scott said:


> Got 90 spies who love to relay when I'm STILL on people's minds hahahhahaha


always on my mind you sexy beast X


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> Alas they got snappe up! Milky would've kept @liam0810 in check


Phew that a relief now @Milky can concentrate on achieving his goal


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Alas they got snappe up! Milky would've kept @liam0810 in check


Hang on! I don't need keeping in check! Actually maybe i do


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> DAM BRO your fcukin everywhere , isnt there anywhere i can have a snide little comment without you seeing it lol....


Cvnts gonna pop up out of your rice soon mate:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Cvnts gonna pop up out of your rice soon mate:laugh:


HAHAHA yeah i will open a bag of basmati up and scott will be fcukin hiding in there ready to pop out tell me im a loser and then go on about bieng a tiger or something as he scurries out onto back yard for a wee haha


----------



## Milky

WTF has been going on in here then in my absence ????


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> WTF has been going on in here then in my absence ????


probably more than when your fcukin here hahaha X


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3660387 said:


> probably more than when your fcukin here hahaha X


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3660387 said:


> probably more than when your fcukin here hahaha X


Harsh !!!!

but fair.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> WTF has been going on in here then in my absence ????


Just talkin about how bad rice can be for flints!


----------



## Milky

Just got in from the gym, cracking session, jab done and 2 vennison burgers, chips, beans and 4 bread and butter, jam roly poly for desert possibly.

Gonna be a good evening :thumbup1:


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> Just got in from the gym, cracking session, jab done and 2 vennison burgers, chips, beans and 4 bread and butter, jam roly poly for desert possibly.
> 
> Gonna be a good evening :thumbup1:


I'm quite fancying jam roly poly now I've got enough cals left for the day but .... No Jam Roly Poly!!!! Hope you're having it with custard

Super evening wishes to you!


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> I'm quite fancying jam roly poly now I've got enough cals left for the day but .... No Jam Roly Poly!!!! Hope you're having it with custard
> 
> Super evening wishes to you!


I am on the vennison burgers with green beans sweet, nothing else just on the wind up :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I am on the vennison burgers with green beans sweet, nothing else just on the wind up :lol:


You've just reminded me that I've a lovely venison steak in the freezer.

Think that'll be tomorrow nights tea.

Cheers Milky


----------



## Leigh

:lol:

Not had venison burgers. Must give them a go soon. I had steak for lunch - Yummy!


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> :lol:
> 
> Not had venison burgers. Must give them a go soon. I had steak for lunch - Yummy!


Half price at Tesco's, very very little fat !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Just got in from the gym, cracking session, jab done and 2 vennison burgers, chips, beans and 4 bread and butter, jam roly poly for desert possibly.



View attachment 101505
PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUL !!!
View attachment 101506


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> View attachment 101505
> PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUL !!!
> View attachment 101506


i hope paul kicks milkys a55 lol


----------



## loganator

Haha funny stuff lol


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Haha funny stuff lol


Had my cheat on Sunday mate, corned beef hash with bread and red cabbage, awesome.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Had my cheat on Sunday mate, corned beef hash with bread and red cabbage, awesome.


mmmmmmmmm sounds lush bro !!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Had my cheat on Sunday mate, corned beef hash with bread and red cabbage, awesome.


Thats not a cheat!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Thats not a cheat!


Not by most standars mate but it did for me this weekend.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Had my cheat on Sunday mate, corned beef hash with bread and red cabbage, awesome.


I love corned beef ash... havent had that for years.... im having it this week :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Jay.32 said:


> I love corned beef ash... havent had that for years.... im having it this week :whistling:


Wife didnt even know what it was till she come up here, now she loves it.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Wife didnt even know what it was till she come up here, now she loves it.


my old man always used to make a nice 1.. with onion in it too mmmmmmmm


----------



## George-Bean

Stir a spoon of horseradish in it, lovely.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Had my cheat on Sunday mate, corned beef hash with bread and red cabbage, awesome.


when i was dieting for comp i was having a pasta bolognese once a week from week 8 to week 15 from a 19 weeks diet the reason i satarted at week 8 was i was still loosing weight from my normal diet upto this point then suddenly i stayed the same weight , i think my body had adjusted my metabolism to cope with the low carbs/cals ....

as soon i introduced cheats i started to loose steady again , the human body is much smarter than us mate eh?


----------



## Milky

loganator:3661909 said:


> when i was dieting for comp i was having a pasta bolognese once a week from week 8 to week 15 from a 19 weeks diet the reason i satarted at week 8 was i was still loosing weight from my normal diet upto this point then suddenly i stayed the same weight , i think my body had adjusted my metabolism to cope with the low carbs/cals ....
> 
> as soon i introduced cheats i started to loose steady again , the human body is much smarter than us mate eh?


Pretty much Paul's thinking as well mate and hey who am l too argue.


----------



## Milky

Lets burn some fat.


----------



## Milky

An observation l have been meaning to share is my shins are pretty much ok now.

Possibility of 3 reasons for this.

My tolerance has improved with the treadmill.

The fact l have lost nearly 3 stone.

The fact l am not on any gear what so ever.

Could even be the combination of all 3 l suppose.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> An observation l have been meaning to share is my shins are pretty much ok now.
> 
> Possibility of 3 reasons for this.
> 
> My tolerance has improved with the treadmill.
> 
> The fact l have lost nearly 3 stone.
> 
> The fact l am not on any gear what so ever.
> 
> Could even be the combination of all 3 l suppose.


good news MM and good morning


----------



## Milky

Home around 6 ish, did my jab, had a bit of a flush, gone now.

Tea is mince and green veg.

drank all my water, meals not too far from spot on timing wise today so all good in the hood.

no gym tonight, making conscious decisions now as to training and non training days, it helping me stick to it rather than letting work dictate my agenda in the gym.


----------



## Replicator

I see since ye got your nice blue label for Pro 10 there...you dont visit the likes o my Journal anymore ....um a no posh enough for ye or somethin
View attachment 101669


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> I see since ye got your nice blue label for Pro 10 there...you dont visit the likes o my Journal anymore ....um a no posh enough for ye or somethin
> View attachment 101669


I do mate, l visit loads just dont post much.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I do mate, l visit loads just dont post much.


ohh ..well eh ...emm I was just kiddin :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> An observation l have been meaning to share is my shins are pretty much ok now.
> 
> Possibility of 3 reasons for this.
> 
> My tolerance has improved with the treadmill.
> 
> The fact l have lost nearly 3 stone.
> 
> The fact l am not on any gear what so ever.
> 
> Could even be the combination of all 3 l suppose.


that is what you call progress mate , really well done .......

how much further do you intend to go with your diet?


----------



## Daggaz

Hey milky gotta few questions if ya don't mind........ Since you started working with Paul what were ur goals and have u reached them ?

Have u followed his instructions to the letter and how fast did u see results ?

And what's yours and Paul's plans for over the Xmas, are you going to be strict on your self or are you going to let the diet slip a Lil as its the holidays ?

Cheers in advance


----------



## shaunmac

Morning Milky man.

Hows it going? Get any AM cardio in this morning?


----------



## Milky

Afternoon chaps.

Not being rude will answer everyone when l get on my lap top, phone is a pig to use.


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> that is what you call progress mate , really well done .......
> 
> how much further do you intend to go with your diet?


I am aiming for 16 stone with visible abs for my holiday in August mate so l will just follow Pauls instructions till then, the abs seem to be eluding me ATM but not overly concerned at this stageof the game TBH :thumbup1:



Daggaz said:


> Hey milky gotta few questions if ya don't mind........ Since you started working with Paul what were ur goals and have u reached them ?
> 
> Have u followed his instructions to the letter and how fast did u see results ?
> 
> And what's yours and Paul's plans for over the Xmas, are you going to be strict on your self or are you going to let the diet slip a Lil as its the holidays ?
> 
> Cheers in advance


Hey mate, i have differen goals now as to when l started with Paul in June, then l wanted to look good for my holiday and in 12 weeks everyone saw a massive difference in my physique so it definatly worked.

Back then l could follow it to the letter, work wasnt as big a hinderance as it has been this time, l am currently struggling diet wise, mostly with meal timings tho TBH.

My goals now are to look fu*king awesome for my next beach holiday in 39 weeks time, and l have EVERY confidence that Paul will take me too where l want to be.



shaunmac said:


> Morning Milky man.
> 
> Hows it going? Get any AM cardio in this morning?


No mate slept in BIG time and dived out of bed at 6.15, unfortunatly as a dreamm with one of the female members on here as getting interesting :lol:

Back to today, not long since home and wife forgot to pack my oats so give her a winger for her shoddiness and made my own.

Ate them, about to get changed and hit the gym, looking forward to it now l feel like l look like l train again, feelig small and weak really did dent my enthusiasm for some reason.


----------



## faultline

Why did u feel small and weak mate? Was u trying a cut or something or a change of routine?


----------



## Milky

faultline said:


> Why did u feel small and weak mate? Was u trying a cut or something or a change of routine?


Cutting mate, no gear and very few carbs = very weak kitten.

Not complaining, in fact going thro all these different stages is really eye opening and makes you realise how very little you actually know about stuff.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Milky how long have you been consistently training for?


----------



## biglbs

Are you not using peps and that Gh to cut on mate?


----------



## Daggaz

Milky said:


> I am aiming for 16 stone with visible abs for my holiday in August mate so l will just follow Pauls instructions till then, the abs seem to be eluding me ATM but not overly concerned at this stageof the game TBH :thumbup1:
> 
> Hey mate, i have differen goals now as to when l started with Paul in June, then l wanted to look good for my holiday and in 12 weeks everyone saw a massive difference in my physique so it definatly worked.
> 
> Back then l could follow it to the letter, work wasnt as big a hinderance as it has been this time, l am currently struggling diet wise, mostly with meal timings tho TBH.
> 
> My goals now are to look fu*king awesome for my next beach holiday in 39 weeks time, and l have EVERY confidence that Paul will take me too where l want to be.
> 
> No mate slept in BIG time and dived out of bed at 6.15, unfortunatly as a dreamm with one of the female members on here as getting interesting :lol:
> 
> Back to today, not long since home and wife forgot to pack my oats so give her a winger for her shoddiness and made my own.
> 
> Ate them, about to get changed and hit the gym, looking forward to it now l feel like l look like l train again, feelig small and weak really did dent my enthusiasm for some reason.


good stuff matey, i am struggling full stop at the moment i am literally counting down the days till January and working with Paul, i was going to start the first of December but with a nipper due on the 2nd i think i best just wait and get xmas over n done with and enjoy it then hit it hard in the gym


----------



## Milky

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Milky how long have you been consistently training for?


I cant honestly say mate, l have been very sporadic over the yrs if l am honest but the last couple l think have been my best.



biglbs said:


> Are you not using peps and that Gh to cut on mate?


The peps dont really cut you l dont think mate, l feel better for them but l dont feel they are affecting weight loss.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I cant honestly say mate, l have been very sporadic over the yrs if l am honest but the last couple l think have been my best.
> 
> The peps dont really cut you l dont think mate, l feel better for them but l dont feel they are affecting weight loss.


No but they keep you from losing muscle whilst low cal imo,


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> No but they keep you from losing muscle whilst low cal imo,


Oh god yes.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Oh god yes.


Was gonna ask if your hair is thicker,then thought i would just say skin/nails?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Was gonna ask if your hair is thicker,then thought i would just say skin/nails?


I cant honestly say l have noticed mate.


----------



## Milky

Home from gym, good session, threw some different exercises in so as not too get bored, loved it.

Definate cardio in the morning,

LOVING IT !!

:thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

Bet your glad them shin splints have gone, they plagued you. Having a lay in will do you no harm, your always battering it. Things sound good mate.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Bet your glad them shin splints have gone, they plagued you. Having a lay in will do you no harm, your always battering it. Things sound good mate.


Mate l am over the moon, l just feel disappointed when l miss the cardio.

I would rather miss the weights than the cardio TBH.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Milky said:


> Mate l am over the moon, l just feel disappointed when l miss the cardio.
> 
> *I would rather miss the weights than the cardio* TBH.


really? id have thought it'd be the other way round man..i might have missed the solution but how did you sort out your shin splints? i used to get them alot so i started cycling instead..i could do with an early morning jog


----------



## Milky

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> really? id have thought it'd be the other way round man..i might have missed the solution but how did you sort out your shin splints? i used to get them alot so i started cycling instead..i could do with an early morning jog


Thing is l KONW l can pack on muscle, l need to test myself on cutting fat.

The shin splints, l dont know, losing weight, no use of gear or just built up a tolerance for the treadmill.

I dont run tho, l do 40 mins at 4.5 mph on incline no 4.


----------



## ditz

Well loosing 3 stone that's nigh on 20kg of load you've taken off your shins, must go some towards helping!

Tread mill gives me shin splints to be fair and I probably on weigh as much as your left spud :lol:


----------



## Milky

ditz said:


> Well loosing 3 stone that's nigh on 20kg of load you've taken off your shins, must go some towards helping!
> 
> Tread mill gives me shin splints to be fair and I probably on weigh as much as your left spud :lol:


They really are a killer, l would love to be able to run tho.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Thing is l KONW l can pack on muscle, l need to test myself on cutting fat.
> 
> The shin splints, l dont know, losing weight, no use of gear or just built up a tolerance for the treadmill.
> 
> I dont run tho, l do 40 mins at 4.5 mph on incline no 4.


incline does put quite a bit of stress on the tib anterior


----------



## Milky

loganator:3668470 said:


> incline does put quite a bit of stress on the tib anterior


But bizarrely l.find it less painfull than leaving it flat.


----------



## Milky

And were off.


----------



## Milky

Half hour done.

Much prefer to hit 40 mins but time is against me and half an hour is better than nothing.


----------



## Milky

Not long in, have to say got out of my van like an old man tonight.

Water and meal timings gone to sh*t today for some reason, cant really explain why apart from having to rush from one job to another.


----------



## Milky

Just had a text " thanks for the fist shaped bruise "

Lad at work has a habit of " snipering " me and Dave, basically sneaks up on us and kidney punches us, he's 22 yrs old and around 13 st FTR.

Anyway got me twice today so l waited for the rigth moment and the right went in, dropped him like a small rum :lol:

The " oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh " from the lads and him going bright red and falling to his knees tells me it connected :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just had a text " thanks for the fist shaped bruise "
> 
> Lad at work has a habit of " snipering " me and Dave, basically sneaks up on us and kidney punches us, he's 22 yrs old and around 13 st FTR.
> 
> Anyway got me twice today so l waited for the rigth moment and the right went in, dropped him like a small rum :lol:
> 
> The " oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh " from the lads and him going bright red and falling to his knees tells me it connected :lol:


It was a corker m8, had to of hurt him. Just the thud of it hahaha brilliant


----------



## George-Bean

You and Dave should have stood over him as he was down and said "right lets bum him now" lol


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> You and Dave should have stood over him as he was down and said "right lets bum him now" lol


Lets not go mad mate

:no:


----------



## George-Bean

I only said you should have said it, I didn't mean you should actually ream him out lol.


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> I only said you should have said it, I didn't mean you should actually ream him out lol.


and maybe took a pot of vaseline out to really enhance the effect...

morning Milky - seems to be going good still.


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> and maybe took a pot of vaseline out to really enhance the effect...
> 
> morning Milky - seems to be going good still.


Morning mate,

Going good, sore wrist this morning so his ribs must be purple !!!

Having a weigh up in the mirror this morning my sides are leaning out nicely but my abs are a definate issue for the fat storage.

I know its a matter of time nd its a marathon not a sprint, just desperate for the abs :lol:


----------



## biglbs

That had me in fits,can imagine Bean jumping up out of a sleep,undoing his belt and you guys,with jaws on floor shaking heads,,,,,,no bean,,,,no FFs,like a sex starved gimp..poor cvnt on floor crying.


----------



## Milky

Bit concerned my but of male frivolity may affect my training !

Any tips on stopping it getting worse ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Bit concerned my but of male frivolity may affect my training !
> 
> Any tips on stopping it getting worse ?


Anti inflammatory probably something like ibuprofen or one of those ice sprays.

Maybe adjust training today so wrist isn't bent back too much?


----------



## Gym-pig

I have a similar injury . Wrist supports help and using ez and db rather than straight bars so the wrist can move naturally to the most pain free position


----------



## biglbs

Ice for ten mins at least 5 times tody/3 times tomorrow,bring the bruising to a holt and cool the inflamation plus 1 g ibupropen every 12 hours.support too as said,ye numpty,slap people it hurts them more than you:whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna

Hi Milky  Thanks for the warm welcome! Been catching up on your thread - your training is immense and you dedication is scary!! Have a good weekend and I shall quietly step away from the above banter :thumbup1: Not sure I have the nerve to join in just yet........


----------



## Milky

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Milky  Thanks for the warm welcome! Been catching up on your thread - your training is immense and you dedication is scary!! Have a good weekend and I shall quietly step away from the above banter :thumbup1: Not sure I have the nerve to join in just yet........


Pop in when ever you like just ignore the others :lol:

Been doing a bit of self appraisall / critiquing this morning.

Realise l am not eh size l was pre holiday, fine with that, not on any gear so not going to be.

Sides are coming in but seem to have some stubborn fat around my abs and chest, these are really bugging me, and l need to up the cardio to get rid of it.

Apart from this IMO things going well, got a rough idea whats in store for me and pretty confident that in 38 weeks or so l will look a different person.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Pop in when ever you like just ignore the others :lol:
> 
> Been doing a bit of self appraisall / critiquing this morning.
> 
> Realise l am not eh size l was pre holiday, fine with that, not on any gear so not going to be.
> 
> Sides are coming in but seem to have some stubborn fat around my abs and chest, these are really bugging me, and l need to up the cardio to get rid of it.
> 
> Apart from this IMO things going well, got a rough idea whats in store for me and pretty confident that in 38 weeks or so l will look a different person.


A woman can create another life in 38 weeks mate so im sure you can change how you look X


----------



## Sweat

You got a comp in 38 weeks then mate?


----------



## Milky

Sweat:3672450 said:


> You got a comp in 38 weeks then mate?


Yes mate, its between me and every other grandad in Turkey as l intend to look better than all of them.

Also got a bit of a thing going with @biglbs to gee me along.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Milky said:


> Yes mate, its between me and every other grandad in Turkey


:laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Yes mate, its between me and every other grandad in Turkey as l intend to look better than all of them.
> 
> Also got a bit of a thing going with @biglbs to gee me along.


She's Turkish........ reckons she's natty???


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> She's Turkish........ reckons she's natty???


I struggle with that tbh, not nice, not in any way


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I struggle with that tbh, not nice, not in any way


Agreed lol.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Yes mate, its between me and every other grandad in Turkey as l intend to look better than all of them.
> 
> Also got a bit of a thing going with @biglbs to gee me along.


u started practicing posing yet m8? (think thats the thing that would put me off lol)


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> u started practicing posing yet m8? (think thats the thing that would put me off lol)


His avi is his holiday pose!

Except this time he'll be bigger with abs!

And a year older


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

R0BLET said:


> His avi is his holiday pose!
> 
> Except this time he'll be bigger with abs!
> 
> And a year older


And a mankini on


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> And a mankini on


Lol.can just imagine the milkman strutting round the pool bar with a pair of bright red budgie smugglers on Pmsl!


----------



## TELBOR

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> And a mankini on


Oh defo a mankini on!


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol I'm a dense tw4t, I thought he had a real comp


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Lol I'm a dense tw4t, I thought he had a real comp


Never say never though


----------



## Milky

Have we all finished tw*ts ?

had a good day, spent a few quid but got some cardio in this morning and ate ok, amazing how much nicer chicken is when warm.

Last jab tonight, cant say l am not glad, pinning 3 times a day becomes tedious pretty fast BUT have to say it has worked and something l had never imagined trying but for Paul's guidance and advice.


----------



## Guest

Thats the end of your peptides? Thats gone quick!

Big course now or are you resting from gear for a few week?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Thats the end of your peptides? Thats gone quick!
> 
> Big course now or are you resting from gear for a few week?


It was a months worth mate and l think its about a month before gear but not 100 % sure.

Paul mentioned diet change first, re adjust to that and then gear. Looking forward to getting some strength back mate if nothing else.


----------



## flinty90

are you planning on eating something milky for your next regime change ?? or you still having shakes and peanut butter ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> are you planning on eating something milky for your next regime change ?? or you still having shakes and peanut butter ??


God knows mate, the shakes and PB were purely down to me, the fact l am a fussy tw*t and having no structure at work.

Its a damn site easier to drop a shake than expect to just disappear to eat a meal when it suits me.

FTR it worked as well, protein uptake was met and measured carbs were easie twice a day.

Would l do it again, hell yeah, its done me and my physique no harm at all.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> God knows mate, the shakes and PB were purely down to me, the fact l am a fussy tw*t and having no structure at work.
> 
> Its a damn site easier to drop a shake than expect to just disappear to eat a meal when it suits me.
> 
> FTR it worked as well, protein uptake was met and measured carbs were easie twice a day.
> 
> Would l do it again, hell yeah, its done me and my physique no harm at all.


fair enough mate if its working for you then great stuff ....


----------



## luther1

Don't wish to throw a spanner in the works milky but if your 14 and a half stone ish now with no abs,so lets call it 14 with abs,how the fcuk do you intend to get to 16st with abs by your next holiday?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Don't wish to throw a spanner in the works milky but if your 14 and a half stone ish now with no abs,so lets call it 14 with abs,how the fcuk do you intend to get to 16st with abs by your next holiday?


just as a extra to that question , how much weight more Milky do you think you need to lose to have fully exposed abs ??? not outlines actual abs as you would like them ?? another stone ??


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Don't wish to throw a spanner in the works milky but if your 14 and a half stone ish now with no abs,so lets call it 14 with abs,how the fcuk do you intend to get to 16st with abs by your next holiday?


no fu*ing idea mate but its 40 weeks off.

I would LIKE to be there but if not then the visible abs and definition will do for me, its not set in stone.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> just as a extra to that question , how much weight more Milky do you think you need to lose to have fully exposed abs ??? not outlines actual abs as you would like them ?? another stone ??


I have actually started gaining again with the peps but l think even tho l am heavier, half a stone ane there there, its just the stubborn fat on them l am struggling with IMO.


----------



## luther1

I hope you do btw because it will prove that what ive been doing all year has been wrong and I'll happily employ pscarb at any reasonable cost to get me another lean stone. When I told Scott I wanted another stone of muscle his reply was 'easy'. That was the biggest lie any Cnut had ever told me


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I have actually started gaining again with the peps but l think even tho l am heavier, half a stone ane there there, its just the stubborn fat on them l am struggling with IMO.


so another half stone you will have 6 abs coming through you reckon ?? nice mate so your not far off at all then baring in mind it wont all come off your stomach so you must virtually have abs then bro if your that close body wise mate ...

i personally dont think i will ever get abs , and not all because i dont think im capable but i also dont think it bothers me enough to commit to that.. i love the way my body is looking at the minute , and with another stone or so of fat off i think i would be very happy ...


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> I hope you do btw because it will prove that what ive been doing all year has been wrong and I'll happily employ pscarb at any reasonable cost to get me another lean stone. When I told Scott I wanted another stone of muscle his reply was 'easy'. That was the biggest lie any Cnut had ever told me


Really not fussed on numbers mate but yeah it would be fu*kign awesome.

Re the abs, l may be wrong here and Paul can correct me but its mid winter and 39 weeks from my " target " so l dont think there is a mad rush to get visible ans just yet, just my own impatience really.


----------



## luther1

I actually aren't too bothered about abs,I just want a jaw line!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> so another half stone you will have 6 abs coming through you reckon ?? nice mate so your not far off at all then baring in mind it wont all come off your stomach so you must virtually have abs then bro if your that close body wise mate ...
> 
> i personally dont think i will ever get abs , and not all because i dont think im capable but i also dont think it bothers me enough to commit to that.. i love the way my body is looking at the minute , and with another stone or so of fat off i think i would be very happy ...


Mate l wony lie, before the peps l felt pretty sh*t, l felt small and weak.

I wont let it bother me because l have total confidence in Paul's abilities, so l keep my head down and l crack on.

Being " big " has always been my thing, l now want looking like l train to be my thing, want to be fitter cardio wise and leaner all round.

IF that makes sense.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate l wony lie, before the peps l felt pretty sh*t, l felt small and weak.
> 
> I wont let it bother me because l have total confidence in Paul's abilities, so l keep my head down and l crack on.
> 
> Being " big " has always been my thing, l now want looking like l train to be my thing, want to be fitter cardio wise and leaner all round.
> 
> IF that makes sense.


yes mate i totally understand .. so you want to be alpha 

just kidding bro.. keep going then mate it still is awesome to see different coaches bieng used and different results etc .. i feel pretty good myself too just need to fit a little more cardio in .. would love to meet up with you again soon mate i think we would both notice big differences in how we was X


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i totally understand .. so you want to be alpha
> 
> just kidding bro.. keep going then mate it still is awesome to see different coaches bieng used and different results etc .. i feel pretty good myself too just need to fit a little more cardio in .. would love to meet up with you again soon mate i think we would both notice big differences in how we was X


That's what I was going to say,he wants to be Alfa haha

I really need to do cardio after each workout but I genuinely can't be ****d. I really need to up my game. 30 mins 3x a week isn't asking alot is it


----------



## luther1

I'm actually not sure if he'd prefer the Alfa 3d abs look or zizzzz


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i totally understand .. so you want to be alpha
> 
> just kidding bro.. keep going then mate it still is awesome to see different coaches bieng used and different results etc .. i feel pretty good myself too just need to fit a little more cardio in .. would love to meet up with you again soon mate i think we would both notice big differences in how we was X


Yeah defiantly mate, l can see a massive difference in your pics so in the flesh it will be a huge difference.



luther1 said:


> That's what I was going to say,he wants to be Alfa haha
> 
> I really need to do cardio after each workout but I genuinely can't be ****d. I really need to up my game. 30 mins 3x a week isn't asking alot is it


Honestly l feell fitter than l have in yrs, and l actaully love doing it.

Dont get me wrong when the alarm goes off at 5 am to do my fasted l think " wtf am l doing " but then Youtube kicks in, the sweat starts flowing and l go to work in a great mood :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> I'm actually not sure if he'd prefer the Alfa 3d abs look or zizzzz


I am not sure how much you like being on the board and may make up some spurious reason to ban you !

Tw*t !!

:lol:


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> I am not sure how much you like being on the board and may make up some spurious reason to ban you !
> 
> Tw*t !!
> 
> :lol:


I did actually think that after my last comment it was time for me to go and annoy some other fcuker before you gave me a weeks holiday lol


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I am not sure how much you like being on the board and may make up some spurious reason to ban you !
> 
> Tw*t !!
> 
> :lol:


yeah lol ban the country club fcukin pheasant eating golf playing leatard wearing skinny weak cnut pmsl !!!


----------



## Mingster

Do you do any core work Milky? I know you don't squat or deadlift, and I've never noticed you doing any power cleans or other core intensive lifts. If you work your core a little and develop your abs with weight like you would any other muscle, I'm sure they would be visible at a higher level of body fat:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Do you do any core work Milky? I know you don't squat or deadlift, and I've never noticed you doing any power cleans or other core intensive lifts. If you work your core a little and develop your abs with weight like you would any other muscle, I'm sure they would be visible at a higher level of body fat:thumbup1:


are you saying he is a pussy that loves the treadmill and bicep curls lol X


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> are you saying he is a pussy that loves the treadmill and bicep curls lol X


And a tattoo of a tape measure round his 'guns' reading 18'',when in fact they're 15


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Do you do any core work Milky? I know you don't squat or deadlift, and I've never noticed you doing any power cleans or other core intensive lifts. If you work your core a little and develop your abs with weight like you would any other muscle, I'm sure they would be visible at a higher level of body fat:thumbup1:


Started to incorpate a few dead when l can but l really struggle with my back, l really cant risk doing myself a mischeif.

Squats, zip chance mate, cant do them no matter how hard l try.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> And a tattoo of a tape measure round his 'guns' reading 18'',when in fact they're 15


18 1/2 for me now bro lol but i will tatto 20's just for growth spurt lol


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Started to incorpate a few dead when l can but l really struggle with my back, l really cant risk doing myself a mischeif.
> 
> Squats, zip chance mate, cant do them no matter how hard l try.


I wasn't suggesting you start squatting or deadlifting mate as I know you reasons for not doing them. . I suggested core work instead of these exercises There are many different core exercises. Wood chops or hitting a sledgehammer into a tyre is a good one. So are these...


----------



## Guest

is this where the old farts hang out? 

at 43 and 4 months back in the gym im starting to debate whether to spend 2 grand on AAS /t3/dnp /peptides etc etc to help lose the gut and get some size , or just spend the 2 grand on liposuction and cut the job in half .

anyone else thought about doing this? , guess we all get abit downhearted at times with lack of progress.

*jesus if i tried that barbell situp i'd prolly get 1 rep before my lower back went


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I wasn't suggesting you start squatting or deadlifting mate as I know you reasons for not doing them. . I suggested core work instead of these exercises There are many different core exercises. Wood chops or hitting a sledgehammer into a tyre is a good one. So are these...


Got me wondering now mate is thia a part of my training that has been lacking.


----------



## Milky

pugster said:


> is this where the old farts hang out?
> 
> at 43 and 4 months back in the gym im starting to debate whether to spend 2 grand on AAS /t3/dnp /peptides etc etc to help lose the gut and get some size , or just spend the 2 grand on liposuction and cut the job in half .
> 
> anyone else thought about doing this? , guess we all get abit downhearted at times with lack of progress.
> 
> *jesus if i tried that barbell situp i'd prolly get 1 rep before my lower back went


I would never spend 2 grand on gear in one hit mate, dont think l have spent that much in 3 yrs !

When you get downhearted mate have a week off, it will either give you more drive or make you realise its not worth it, it usually drives you on.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Got me wondering now mate is thia a part of my training that has been lacking.


The abs are a muscle like any other and need training with a bit of resistance imo. Not too much of course as we don't want overdeveloped blocky waists, but you wouldn't train your chest with press ups only.


----------



## ditz

^i'd say they were on to something mate, I'm a fat cnut and my abs are making an appearance.. And I put that down to squatting pretty much from day one of training.

Not actually seen any proper pics of you but from what I've read I'd hazard a guess at you being leaner than me too..

Worth adding some in mate


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> The abs are a muscle like any other and need training with a bit of resistance imo. Not too much of course as we don't want overdeveloped blocky waists, but you wouldn't train your chest with press ups only.


I have always shy'd away from working abs when carrying a lot of BF as l saw it pointless, maybe your right and they could make an appearance.

Ironically l intended to buy a ab roller today.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Have we all finished tw*ts ?


Well, I thought this was an open book 

Be good to see the next phase what Paul has planned mate.

I reckon the abs need sacking off lol. Get some mahoosive boulders, back and chest!

Far more desirable than abs imo, but that's me  x


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Well, I thought this was an open book
> 
> Be good to see the next phase what Paul has planned mate.
> 
> I reckon the abs need sacking off lol. Get some mahoosive boulders, back and chest!
> 
> Far more desirable than abs imo, but that's me  x


Robs right milky you can still be fat and look like you train ( i do ) lol


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Well, I thought this was an open book
> 
> Be good to see the next phase what Paul has planned mate.
> 
> I reckon the abs need sacking off lol. Get some mahoosive boulders, back and chest!
> 
> Far more desirable than abs imo, but that's me  x


I see your point mate but like l have said previous, abs are a harder target to acheive after bordering on 18 st for yrs.

i am also liking the cardio and the feeling of being fitter.


----------



## Milky

Even thinking of throwing some boxing training in as well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Even thinking of throwing some boxing training in as well.


With your glass wrists?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> With your glass wrists?


There only glass thor lack of use in a few yrs mate, they would soon be back up to power dont you worry.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> With your glass wrists?


and bad back, and dodgy knee and twisted sock hehe xx


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> and bad back, and dodgy knee and twisted sock hehe xx


Knee is fine mate, shoulder has always been my nemesis but thats been good for a long time now.

Re the wrist l did give him one hell of a smack and the pain has gone now so all good !


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> and bad back, and dodgy knee and twisted sock hehe xx


Didn't he fcuk his shins up too?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Didn't he fcuk his shins up too?


hats after 5 minutes of doing the Ali shuffle lol


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Didn't he fcuk his shins up too?


Shins fu*ked for yrs, much better now with weight loss and cardio.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Shins fu*ked for yrs, much better now with weight loss and cardio.


And not getting run over by a bobcat


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> And not getting run over by a bobcat


hey we have a brand new one mate, fu*king horrible thing !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I see your point mate but like l have said previous, abs are a harder target to acheive after bordering on 18 st for yrs.
> 
> i am also liking the cardio and the feeling of being fitter.


Well mate, if abs are the target I hope by hook or crook you get them!

The last sentence sounds like your on BBC 3 :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> hey we have a brand new one mate, fu*king horrible thing !


Aye hard to fall asleep in the new un, not quite as comfy :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Well mate, if abs are the target I hope by hook or crook you get them!
> 
> The last sentence sounds like your on BBC 3 :whistling:


I have seen a massive difference in myself Rob, l THOUGHT l looked " good " but l now accept l was just " big " with very little else.

I want the " holy sh*t " package now :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye hard to fall asleep in the new un, not quite as comfy :whistling: :lol:


Oi tw*t, l wish to fu*k l had gotten the pic of you asleep, dribbling on the machine !

Wouldnt have been as bad if you werent driving it at the time :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Oi tw*t, l wish to fu*k l had gotten the pic of you asleep, dribbling on the machine !
> 
> Wouldnt have been as bad if you werent driving it at the time :whistling:


Dont know what you're talking about. Forum rule is pics or didnt happen :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I have seen a massive difference in myself Rob, l THOUGHT l looked " good " but l now accept l was just " big " with very little else.
> 
> I want the " holy sh*t " package now :thumbup1:


I thought you looked good the times we've met mate.

But the holy sh1t look would be good to see next time :beer:


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> I have seen a massive difference in myself Rob, l THOUGHT l looked " good " but l now accept l was just " big " with very little else.
> 
> I want the " holy sh*t " package now :thumbup1:


Commonly known as 'the Luther package'


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Dont know what you're talking about. Forum rule is pics or didnt happen :lol:


Missed my chance there totally but as Bobby learned, revenge will be mine, he is still sore BTW...



R0BLET said:


> I thought you looked good the times we've met mate.
> 
> But the holy sh1t look would be good to see next time :beer:





luther1 said:


> Commonly known as 'the Luther package'


Trying to find the " holy sh*t " thing l am refferning too.


----------



## Fatstuff

Sorry if I've missed them but is there pics of ur recent condition now milky?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Sorry if I've missed them but is there pics of ur recent condition now milky?


yeah you see that red spot in his avi thats his recent pic lol ... the update pic will be him stood 5 yeards closer to the camera lol


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> Sorry if I've missed them but is there pics of ur recent condition now milky?


No mate, fu*king hate posting pics and l would rather show some when l feel l have made some progress rather than one a week and no visible signs of change.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> No mate, fu*king hate posting pics and l would rather show some when l feel l have made some progress rather than one a week and no visible signs of change.


That's cool, 100% with u there m8


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Commonly known as 'the Luther package'


He said holy sh1t mate not sh1t


----------



## biglbs

Morning Milkman.


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3674380 said:


> Morning Milkman.


Morning brother.

Plans for today ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Morning brother.
> 
> Plans for today ?


Usual Sunday stuff mate.....you?


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3674388 said:


> Usual Sunday stuff mate.....you?


Shopping again mate.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Shopping again mate.


Did that taurine work for you mate?


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3674394 said:


> Did that taurine work for you mate?


I honestly couldnt say you know.

I am on that much stuff l.dont know what works and what doesnt TBH.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I honestly couldnt say you know.
> 
> I am on that much stuff l.dont know what works and what doesnt TBH.


That is funny mate,so does that mean i am near natty then? 

Gives you the advantage a bit ya think? 

I ate some crap and had wine last night,every sat i do,but last night and today i wonder why i even bothered...


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> That is funny mate,so does that mean i am near natty then?
> 
> Gives you the advantage a bit ya think?
> 
> I ate some crap and had wine last night,every sat i do,but last night and today i wonder why i even bothered...


????


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> ????


I think he means why he bothered eating the crap mate.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> That is funny mate,so does that mean i am near natty then?
> 
> Gives you the advantage a bit ya think?
> 
> I ate some crap and had wine last night,every sat i do,but last night and today i wonder why i even bothered...


By so much stuff mate not of it is Anabolik, all vits and caps etc.


----------



## Milky

Weighed in at 15 st 3 lbs this morning, same as last week.

My weight really doesnt concern me at all TBH as we all know its the mirror that counts and if l had a decent tan the mirror would be very kind ATM.

Still a long way to go tho and looking at now incorperating some core and ab work in.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Weighed in at 15 st 3 lbs this morning, same as last week.
> 
> My weight really doesnt concern me at all TBH as we all know its the mirror that counts and if l had a decent tan the mirror would be very kind ATM.
> 
> Still a long way to go tho and looking at now incorperating some core and ab work in.


15 st 3 bloomin heck mate, good work im still sat at 17 stone 1 pound lol....


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> 15 st 3 bloomin heck mate, good work im still sat at 17 stone 1 pound lol....


Was down to 14 a bit bac mate, fu*k me did l look small !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Was down to 14 a bit bac mate, fu*k me did l look small !!


yeah but like you say its not a goal you wanted to look massive, you are still achieving your goal bro..

i do look big at minute, but a very acceptable big IMO if i could lose another couple of inch around my waist i would look fcukin brilliant in my own eyes .. and thats all that counts ..

it will come, im really pleased with the last 10 weeks really really pleased, im getting a lot of positive comments from friends and people in the gym always gives you that spurr on


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> By so much stuff mate not of it is Anabolik, all vits and caps etc.


Funny enough my list is growing too,oils/vits etc


----------



## biglbs

This game will never cease to amaze me,all three of us want slightly different goals,all with one reason,different approaches ,we will get do it too imo

LOVE IT!Love you guys too....


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ????


Eating the crap!!! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Well thats every penny of my wage spent, oh such joy.....

I will have to do some TM this evening so as to de stress !


----------



## Milky

Just treated wife to a carvery, spot on for £7 AND the good old jam roly poly was on the menu, unfortunatly l only had one of them :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well thats every penny of my wage spent, oh such joy.....
> 
> I will have to do some TM this evening so as to de stress !





Milky said:


> Just treated wife to a carvery, spot on for £7 AND the good old jam roly poly was on the menu, unfortunatly l only had one of them :lol:


Bloody hell man,you only get £7/week? :blowme:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Bloody hell man,you only get £7/week? :blowme:


mate if my wage doesnt begin with a 7 l aint a happy man !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> mate if my wage doesnt begin with a 7 l aint a happy man !


Nice to see you blowing the cobwebs off Mrs Milkman,suppose i should air Mrs lobes some time......nah fook it,no sex ,no food!


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Was down to 14 a bit bac mate, fu*k me did l look small !!


17lbs up with no gear wow how did we do that :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> 17lbs up with no gear wow how did we do that :whistling:


And eating shakes and PB mate, must be a muscle fairy somewhere in the world looking down on me eh !

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Pscarb said:


> 17lbs up with no gear wow how did we do that :whistling:


bacon cobs ??

chips shop runs ??? lol

jam roly poly


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> 17lbs up with no gear wow how did we do that :whistling:


Paul get your foot off the scales mate,we all know that one,i use two people!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> bacon cobs ??
> 
> chips shop runs ??? lol
> 
> jam roly poly


And you saw the pic mate so you know l am not lying.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> And eating shakes and PB mate, must be a muscle fairy somewhere in the world looking down on me eh !
> 
> :lol:


Yes mate I am sure many will make comments about food and scales though


----------



## 3752

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate I am sure many will make comments about food and scales though


----------



## flinty90

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate I am sure many will make comments about food and scales though


i will cos he shouldnt be such a fussy cnut...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i will cos he shouldnt be such a fussy cnut...


mate with all my heart l wish l wasnt, my life would be so much easier, never mind Paul's !


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


>


----------



## Milky

Well just had 2 vennison burgers with mushrooms, really cant fault them and wish l had bought more.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well just had 2 vennison burgers with mushrooms, really cant fault them and wish l had bought more.


Got 5 packs today, glad to hear they are good!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Got 5 packs today, glad to hear they are good!


They still half price mate ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> They still half price mate ?


They were today yeah, not sure when deal ends. £1.44 a pack iirc


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> mate with all my heart l wish l wasnt, my life would be so much easier, never mind Paul's !


Easy clients are overrated buddy  you are not the fussiest fukcer I have worked with and you won't be the last.....lol


----------



## flinty90

Morning Tiny X


----------



## Milky

Morning one and all.

No work today, splitting headache and shoulders and neck feel like l have wbiplash, possibly down to wife insisting on new pillows.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Morning one and all.
> 
> No work today, splitting headache and shoulders and neck feel like l have wbiplash, possibly down to wife insisting on new pillows.


She been hitting you with them??

Hope it passes soon mate


----------



## Milky

Ginger [URL=Ben:3677205]Ben:3677205[/URL] said:


> She been hitting you with them??
> 
> Hope it passes soon mate


She mite as well have there hard enough mate honestly.

Dropped a few pills now so fingers crossed.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> She mite as well have there hard enough mate honestly.
> 
> Dropped a few pills now so fingers crossed.


You will not beleive this,,,,,,,,,i dreampt of you not sleeping,woke up my pillows thrown out of way and a neck ache........eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> You will not beleive this,,,,,,,,,i dreampt of you not sleeping,woke up my pillows thrown out of way and a neck ache........eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


And l thought my dreams were messed up !!


----------



## Milky

Went to gy earlier to do legs and for what ever reason l really couldnt find my mojo so spewed it, every rep seemed to be an effort.

Hopefully watch a few vids and hit it later to finish off.


----------



## Milky

Well its been a very sombre day for me for some reason.

Not feeling as chirpy as usual, really couldnt get myself up for training and not eaten a great deal either.

I cant explain why and tomorow l hit the TM in the morning and see what the day brings.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Well its been a very sombre day for me for some reason.
> 
> Not feeling as chirpy as usual, really couldnt get myself up for training and not eaten a great deal either.
> 
> I cant explain why and tomorow l hit the TM in the morning and see what the day brings.


Maybe the diet pinching a little bit mate ?


----------



## flinty90

loganator said:


> Maybe the diet pinching a little bit mate ?


not enough nuts in the peanut butter your saying lol...

just get some kip mate, tomorrow is another day


----------



## loganator

Probably lack of sleep too ....

Get your self over to my end for a session when you bounce back @Milky

I'll cheer you up no end lol , repaholic style


----------



## Milky

Morning chaps.

Still not 100 % but mood improving slightly. Nothing worse than being fed up and not knowing why.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Morning chaps.
> 
> Still not 100 % but mood improving slightly. Nothing worse than being fed up and not knowing why.


Hmmm did you ad or change anything in your routine/cycle?


----------



## Milky

loganator:3680425 said:


> Hmmm did you ad or change anything in your routine/cycle?


Nothing to think.of mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Morning chaps.
> 
> Still not 100 % but mood improving slightly. Nothing worse than being fed up and not knowing why.


Time of the year mate x


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Time of the month mate x


you saying milky is a b1tch rob ???


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you saying milky is a b1tch rob ???


Lol - No!


----------



## loganator

haha the don't anger the Milkanator ! :lol:


----------



## loganator

Milllllkkkkkeeeeeeyy!!!!


----------



## bluejoanna

Hope you feel better soon Milky


----------



## biglbs

Milky is it the thought of standing next to me next year,you can stand on a chair or use heals if it pleases you,you are always gonna be more ripped than me,so it must be that mate.Must be off


----------



## Milky

Well you bunch of tw*ts, l have managed to get a session in, didnt do too bad, only thing bothering me really was the farmers TBH.

Glad l went, need to get the monkey of my back and fast.

:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

You will


----------



## Milky

TM question.

When l do my treadmill fasted l just waer my bottoms, no top.

Do you think l would be better wearing a t shirt and hoodie and really getting a sweat on ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> TM question.
> 
> When l do my treadmill fasted l just waer my bottoms, no top.
> 
> Do you think l would be better wearing a t shirt and hoodie and really getting a sweat on ?


No,better to lose heat and make your body work harder to generate more,so put it in the freezer


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> TM question.
> 
> When l do my treadmill fasted l just waer my bottoms, no top.
> 
> Do you think l would be better wearing a t shirt and hoodie and really getting a sweat on ?


Definitely not. Don't forget your body doesn't work as well when it over-heats - enzymes work best at 37 degrees C! Makes me laugh all these people in the gym wrapped up like eskimos, with bobble hats on and everything, p1ssing sweat everywhere, not realising they're seriously affecting their ability to train maximally. D'oh.


----------



## loganator

defdaz said:


> Definitely not. Don't forget your body doesn't work as well when it over-heats - enzymes work best at 37 degrees C! Makes me laugh all these people in the gym wrapped up like eskimos, with bobble hats on and everything, p1ssing sweat everywhere, not realising they're seriously affecting their ability to train maximally. D'oh.


Have to agree there mate , tried tm with hoodie up in spring this year when i was dieting thought i would be ok and felt like i was gonna have a stroke or summat about 15mins in and had to stop ....will never do that again !


----------



## Milky

See, you ask a question you get an answer, cant beat it.

What is the point of those plastic sweat suits tho ?


----------



## infernal0988

Morning Milky getting your meals in i hope?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> See, you ask a question you get an answer, cant beat it.
> 
> What is the point of those plastic sweat suits tho ?


Rapid, temporary weight loss I would imagine. Like a boxer sitting in the sauna before a weigh in. Only guessing though!


----------



## defdaz

Ginger Ben said:


> Rapid, temporary weight loss I would imagine. Like a boxer sitting in the sauna before a weigh in. Only guessing though!


Exactly right!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Rapid, temporary weight loss I would imagine. Like a boxer sitting in the sauna before a weigh in. Only guessing though!


Also steam your chicken and veg in as you train,,,,,,,,very green,probably its only good benefits,,,,,,,will help lower sodium level too,however electrolites go down too.

Is there more we should know about you wanting to get in a hot plastic sweaty suit mate?


----------



## Milky

Home very handy from work, fuelled my van up, did the washing up, sorted my food out for tomorow, did some painting and a few bits and bats, waiting for my darling wife to come home now then gonnna do some core work as suggested by Ming and hit the TM.....

Been insulted for the last time today !!

Tw*ts, lets see my " double " in six months !!

:lol:


----------



## shaunmac

Sounds like youve had a productive day mate!

Hope youre feeling 100% soon


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Sounds like youve had a productive day mate!
> 
> Hope youre feeling 100% soon


Mood is improvng daily mate, really dont know what went wrong but thankfully these dark times never last too long for me..


----------



## Guest

Hahahahahaha, he was your identical twin m8. Im honestly not bullshitting you, same face, glasses, hair, posture, build the lot. Uncanny mate honestly, you'd have to see it to believe it.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Hahahahahaha, he was your identical twin m8. Im honestly not bullshitting you, same face, glasses, hair, posture, build the lot. Uncanny mate honestly, you'd have to see it to believe it.


Wear a box tomorow tw*t, I have paid Bobby good money today to exact my revenge !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Home very handy from work, fuelled my van up, did the washing up, sorted my food out for tomorow, did some painting and a few bits and bats, waiting for my darling wife to come home now then gonnna do some core work as suggested by Ming and hit the TM.....
> 
> Been insulted for the last time today !!
> 
> Tw*ts, lets see my " double " in six months !!
> 
> :lol:


More info please mate,ball has packed up!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> More info please mate,ball has packed up!


Dirty bastards were sending me pics of my " double " today and they werent pics of Brad Pitt TBH.


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> More info please mate,ball has packed up!


He found milkys double today at work. Gardener at a job we was on. Uncanny resemblance to him m8, could have swore it was him when I first looked.


----------



## biglbs

pics or no posts


----------



## Guest

Who got the pic? They pretty much left soon as we got there? Must have been ste?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> pics or no posts


They sent them to another lads phone mate.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Who got the pic? They pretty much left soon as we got there? Must have been ste?


Ginger tw*t...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> They sent them to another lads phone mate.


Now i am depressed


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Now i am depressed


Not as fu*king depressed as l was seeing them !


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Now i am depressed


Not as fu*king depressed as l was seeing them !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Not as fu*king depressed as l was seeing them !


Do youlook thay bad then mate?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Do youlook thay bad then mate?


Clearly !!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Clearly !!


Oh.


----------



## Milky

Just done some planks and leg raises, christ they hurt.......

Amazing how sh*t my abs are. Anyway TM in the morning, going to drop another shake before bed...

Be another day or two before l do them again but defnatly keepinhg them up.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Dirty bastards were sending me pics of my " double " today and they werent pics of Brad Pitt TBH.


Cnuts lol


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Just done some planks and leg raises, christ they hurt.......
> 
> Amazing how sh*t my abs are. Anyway TM in the morning, going to drop another shake before bed...
> 
> Be another day or two before l do them again but defnatly keepinhg them up.


just remember mate all those inches add up...the proof is in the pudding 'no pun' it'll be worth it in the end mate then they'll be posting ivan drago as your double lol


----------



## Milky

Well feel like l have been in a car crash this morning, whole upper body is sore, not complaining tho, its whats required to move forward.


----------



## Milky

43yrs old today and l wonder why its not getting easier.


----------



## zack amin

happy birtrhday mate, your still young at 43 my old man 49 and still hoping round the gym


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> 43yrs old today and l wonder why its not getting easier.


Old git,Happy Birthday


----------



## TELBOR

Happy Birthday George :beer:


----------



## tyramhall

Milky said:


> 43yrs old today and l wonder why its not getting easier.


Happy birthday mate!


----------



## luther1

Happy birthday bro. Youre younger than me so alls not that bad


----------



## Speedway

Happy birthday mate, have not been on for a while and just spent ages catching up, now my mrs is going to kill me later as I have got nothing done. Good journal this.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Happy birthday bro. Youre younger than me so alls not that bad


There are planets younger than you


----------



## Mingster

43!! I was still up to all sorts of no good at that youthful age


----------



## flinty90

happy birthday milkman x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Happy birthday milky


----------



## Tassotti

Happy Birthday Milkster


----------



## DiggyV

Happy Birthday big man!

Make it a good 'un.

:rockon:


----------



## onthebuild

Happy Birthday mate! Saw this and thought of you!



Now I know you're none of those things except the last, but you get the general gist, your older and have some crazy stomach problems from what ive read, but you still manage to be in better than shape than loads of us on here!

Have a good 'en.

:beer:


----------



## liam0810

Happy birthday pal


----------



## nogger

Bit late in the day .....Hope your having a great Birthday mate.Cake Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## 3752

happy birthday buddy


----------



## Milky

Cheers lads, not long home so no gym tonight, my god its been a cold one....


----------



## onthebuild

Nothing a bit of cake wont solve mate!

Ohh and


----------



## shaunmac

Birthday! You must be well old now Milky, at least 105 

Only messing mate, hope you've had a good day and hope you enjoy the rest of it! Remember to eat LOADS of cake!


----------



## Milky

Not a peice of cake has passed my lips, no one has even offered me any TBH.


----------



## shaunmac

Milky said:


> Not a peice of cake has passed my lips, no one has even offered me any TBH.


Have some of this cake mate


----------



## Milky

Well nothing to share at all apart from " bad " news.

Didnt want too go in work but was forced into it, took no food, hardly ate or drank all day and what l did was basic sh*te what l could grab on the move.

ah well, what can l do....


----------



## Milky

Wide awake for some reason........

Got a big days with the in laws tomorow as well...


----------



## Milky

Awwww crap, got into a film now....


----------



## bluejoanna

Happy belated b day Milky  Hope you have good day today with the in laws and that you managed to get a bit more sleep x


----------



## Milky

Just been to Bury meat maket, got 6 kgs of fillet steak , load of chicken breasts, 2 chickens, joint of beef, pork chops and leg of Lamb all for the princely figure of £60...

Thats us stocked up for about a month l reckon.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Just been to Bury meat maket, got 6 kgs of fillet steak , load of chicken breasts, 2 chickens, joint of beef, pork chops and leg of Lamb all for the princely figure of £60...
> 
> Thats us stocked up for about a month l reckon.


That's a bargain! Nicely done


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> That's a bargain! Nicely done


4 carrier bags mate all the handles splitting !


----------



## flinty90

afternoon, big boy coming through


----------



## Natty.Solider

Milky said:


> Didnt want too go in work but was forced into it, took no food, *hardly ate or drank all day* and what l did was basic sh*te what l could grab on the move..


How do you fair? Tbh If I go more than 3-4 hours without a square meal I turn into a shaking mess that cant concentrate and go very moody. Maybe Im not used to it.


----------



## Milky

Natty.Solider said:


> How do you fair? Tbh If I go more than 3-4 hours without a square meal I turn into a shaking mess that cant concentrate and go very moody. Maybe Im not used to it.


I have nearlu gone down many a time in the past mate, and by gone down l mean actually shaking and ready to pass out. I have to say since being with Paul and having some structure its only happened once, in Turkey when l arrived at the hotel, fortunatly l know the signs and know how to counter-act it.


----------



## Natty.Solider

A structured diet, or structured eating times? Its very rare I get caught short as I structure my meals and its on the forefront of my mind when I'm going somewhere. Life saver has to be the oat and protein meal replacement with a small bottle of EVOO.


----------



## Milky

Natty.Solider said:


> A structured diet, or structured eating times? Its very rare I get caught short as I structure my meals and its on the forefront of my mind when I'm going somewhere. Life saver has to be the oat and protein meal replacement with a small bottle of EVOO.


Both mate TBH.

The one thing that fu*ks me up big time is my bloody job and my gaffer !


----------



## Natty.Solider

Yeah, lucky my last boss knew I needed to eat every 3 hours or so. Couldn't imagine a job where eating is "when you can". Since a mr universe is looking after my diet, definitely have steady energy through the day and you learn so much about what you body needs. People like mine and yours are invaluable!


----------



## Milky

Natty.Solider said:


> Yeah, lucky my last boss knew I needed to eat every 3 hours or so. Couldn't imagine a job where eating is "when you can". Since a mr universe is looking after my diet, definitely have steady energy through the day and you learn so much about what you body needs. People like mine and yours are invaluable!


Are you being prepped by someone then mate ?


----------



## lucs

Milky said:


> Awwww crap, got into a film now....


was gone 4 am for me as well mate, is a pain in the ass


----------



## Natty.Solider

Milky said:


> Are you being prepped by someone then mate ?


No. Not prepping for competition, but someone looks after me with any help I need, questions I have and writes diets/ makes adjustment according to where I want to go  Maybe in a year or two I will prep properly and step on stage in the naturals, not sure how competitive I would be *actually* being natural tho.. but substances aren't for me that's for sure.


----------



## Milky

Natty.Solider said:


> No. Not prepping for competition, but someone looks after me with any help I need, questions I have and writes diets/ makes adjustment according to where I want to go  Maybe in a year or two I will prep properly and step on stage in the naturals, not sure how competitive I would be *actually* being natural tho.. but substances aren't for me that's for sure.


Yeah PScarb is doing the same for me mate.


----------



## Milky

Wooooooooooo saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Woooooooooooo saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Calming thoughts...


----------



## mark_star

Milky said:


> Wooooooooooo saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Woooooooooooo saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Calming thoughts...


That must be some 'stuff' you know


----------



## Milky

mark_star said:


> That must be some 'stuff' you know


Its de ja vou mate :lol:


----------



## Milky

Just had a 16 oz sirloin steak in a cracking restuarant up in the hills........

Full as a gun, working tomorow but hoping to be home handy to train, if not then Monday it is.


----------



## faultline

Natty.Solider said:


> Yeah, lucky my last boss knew I needed to eat every 3 hours or so. Couldn't imagine a job where eating is "when you can". Since a mr universe is looking after my diet, definitely have steady energy through the day and you learn so much about what you body needs. People like mine and yours are invaluable!


Who's the mr universe mate?


----------



## Milky

I owe, l owe, its off to work l go......

Morning peeps, out of bed, oats, shake, van defrosting and of to freeze my nuts off all bloody day but its 3 weeks of christmas and the money will come in handy.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Morning Milky. Don't envy you working today. But yeah as you say, tomorrow I'll be head down, counting down the days.


----------



## shaunmac

Freezing round my end this morning as well Milky! Hope youve got 2 pairs of socks on. And a bobble hat


----------



## flinty90

this isnt fcukin cold its like a summers day for us outside working hard cnuts lol !!


----------



## Milky

Not long in, froze to the bone all day, and yet again no time to eat.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Not long in, froze to the bone all day, and yet again no time to eat.


get some grub down you Milky ,


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> get some grub down you Milky ,


Had steak, chicken and green beans mate so sorted now, really dont know any other job where your expected not to eat to get home " handy "


----------



## loganator

good man , bet your boss doesn't skip dinner eh pal?


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> good man , bet your boss doesn't skip dinner eh pal?


He does actually mate, its him who sulks if we want some, he can fu*k off tho from now on, alarm will be set and l will be eatig on time, every time.


----------



## shaunmac

I'm not allowed to eat on the shop floor at work.

It's really annoying, if the manager caught me I'd get a right bollocking.

It's stupid, old boys can eat a piece of fruit or 3, but I'm not allowed to munch on a sandwich for less than 5 minutes


----------



## ditz

shaunmac said:


> I'm not allowed to eat on the shop floor at work.
> 
> It's really annoying, if the manager caught me I'd get a right bollocking.
> 
> It's stupid, old boys can eat a piece of fruit or 3, but I'm not allowed to munch on a sandwich for less than 5 minutes


**** that. I hate working for someone as it is, but if my boss tried telling me I wasn't allowed to eat I'd be gone instantly

Sounds a bit like school!!


----------



## Milky

Nothing to report really but right shoulder is now clicking for some reason.


----------



## biglbs

Everything ok in here Milkman? :huh:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Everything ok in here Milkman? :huh:


Been a sh*t 3 days all round mate, food timings, gym the lot but sick of posting the same excuses.

I just want some normality TBH but l have no chance till we get quiet after christmas.


----------



## biglbs

If it makes ya feel any better,i have this virus,may write off training till next week,feel so lazy/out of breath


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> If it makes ya feel any better,i have this virus,may write off training till next week,feel so lazy/out of breath


Nah mate no fun for me other people struggling too.

Just pig sick of being cold, wet and fu*king miserable.


----------



## Guest

It could be worse you could be on the hand lay gang....

oh wait no, ive had a belting week so far hahaha.

Sorry bud couldnt resist! :lol:


----------



## lucs

Milky said:


> Been a sh*t 3 days all round mate, food timings, gym the lot but sick of posting the same excuses.
> 
> I just want some normality TBH but l have no chance till we get quiet after christmas.


December and January tend to make me nuts year in year, it's got to the point I don't work from 21st December to the end of January, on positive mate tomorrow is another day


----------



## Milky

Typical example of how things are going ATM,

Tomorow l am on the run way at the airport which means l am not allowed to take any water with me, l have to fu8k about getting a pass which means a late start and always ends with a late finish, the forecast is crap for tomorow as well !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Typical example of how things are going ATM,
> 
> Tomorow l am on the run way at the airport which means l am not allowed to take any water with me, l have to fu8k about getting a pass which means a late start and always ends with a late finish, the forecast is crap for tomorow as well !!


could be worse you could be on nights


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> could be worse you could be on nights


Now that would send me under mate.


----------



## onthebuild

I've got a joke about water if you want?

Man walks into a bar, and says "I'll have some H2O please."

His mate, the second guy says, "Yeah I'll have some H2O too."

The second man died. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Now that would send me under mate.


well thank god for little mercys then bro... its a bit chilly out at night i tell ya lol... just keep your chin up again mate looks like your slowly getting wound up by the things out of your control again, and i know you were happier when you just did whatever you could without putting to much pressure on yourself ...

X


----------



## ditz

Re the clicking shoulders - if it makes you feel any better I'm a few years younger than you and mine sound like cement mixers full of bricks :lol:


----------



## Milky

I quite like this picture.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> I quite like this picture.


shoulders/traps look very good in that pic mate


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I quite like this picture.


That's a good pic mate 

I'd trade those slender legs in for a wheel chair though - who needs legs 

You do look quite lean on that mate, much difference today?


----------



## Milky

R0BLET:3704523 said:


> That's a good pic mate
> 
> I'd trade those slender legs in for a wheel chair though - who needs legs
> 
> You do look quite lean on that mate, much difference today?


I would love to say no but l look worlds different now IMO.


----------



## aad123

onthebuild said:


> I've got a joke about water if you want?
> 
> Man walks into a bar, and says "I'll have some H2O please."
> 
> His mate, the second guy says, "Yeah I'll have some H2O too."
> 
> The second man died. :thumb:


I bet he went off like a rocket.


----------



## luther1

dutch_scott said:


> Sorry milky but must reply
> 
> Would u like me to tag @Sambuca and about 6-10 others who have gained a stone ad got leaner? Maybe your just a lazy sh9t cos if everyone else has and not u logic dictates can't be me
> 
> Sorry milky but got txts saying an accusation on my ability is made and the c- word used


I also have a pm on here,so any mod can read it,from another member complaining about you? So its not just me. I was graceful enough to let it lie,but you bring the situation back up. I have never mentioned tm and your ban or asked for my money back.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I also have a pm on here,so any mod can read it,from another member complaining about you? So its not just me. I was graceful enough to let it lie,but you bring the situation back up. I have never mentioned tm and your ban or asked for my money back.


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i think putting weight on is hard mate and i have struggled my bollocks off.......


I used to think weight gain was hard, then I gained 4st in 12 month's - it will come mate.

What are you now?


----------



## aad123

Milky, what the hell is going on, I just popped in to see how you are doing and I seem to have walked into some kind of dissagreement.

How are you ?


----------



## onthebuild

Dont see why people dont keep these arguements out of other people's journals. Whether milky cares about it or not its just a matter of respecting what others are trying to achieve.

Milky, looking good in that photo, when you say your worlds different now what do you mean? bigger, leaner? or the opposite?

Have to say it looks like you have no chin though, just a neck going into a face :confused1:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild:3704936 said:


> Dont see why people dont keep these arguements out of other people's journals. Whether milky cares about it or not its just a matter of respecting what others are trying to achieve.
> 
> Milky, looking good in that photo, when you say your worlds different now what do you mean? bigger, leaner? or the opposite?
> 
> Have to say it looks like you have no chin though, just a neck going into a face :confused1:


Thats just very unfortunate lighting mate.

I dont feel half as big or lean right now BUT not touched any gear since September hence why.

Paul reckons the rebound on my next course will be fantastic tho so l cant wait.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Thats just very unfortunate lighting mate.
> 
> I dont feel half as big or lean right now BUT not touched any gear since September hence why.
> 
> Paul reckons the rebound on my next course will be fantastic tho so l cant wait.


By saying no gear at all is that peps included?

If you havent touched anything since september youve had what 3 months off? Be interesting to see what you can accomplish on this next course for sure.

What are your goals mate? You have a certain weight/bf in mind, or you just wanting a bigger, leaner version of your avi?

Sorry for a million questions, but last one I promise, I know you have an outdoors type physical job, do you need to take extra rest days in order to balance this out?


----------



## Guest

Good day m8? Finished for half 2, packed up for 3, bit of traffic home for 4 hahaha.


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Dont see why people dont keep these arguements out of other people's journals. Whether milky cares about it or not its just a matter of respecting what others are trying to achieve.
> 
> Milky, looking good in that photo, when you say your worlds different now what do you mean? bigger, leaner? or the opposite?
> 
> Have to say it looks like you have no chin though, just a neck going into a face :confused1:


Is it safe now???

You got neggeed trying to help someone out before,i seem to remember,not everyone on this board has the heart you carry mate,anyhow,if it happens again let me know,,,,,,again


----------



## 3752

will you alpha idiots fukc off and argue some where else


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> That's a good pic mate
> 
> I'd trade those slender legs in for a wheel chair though - who needs legs
> 
> You do look quite lean on that mate, much difference today?


My calves dont look to bad TBH


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> By saying no gear at all is that peps included?
> 
> If you havent touched anything since september youve had what 3 months off? Be interesting to see what you can accomplish on this next course for sure.
> 
> What are your goals mate? You have a certain weight/bf in mind, or you just wanting a bigger, leaner version of your avi?
> 
> Sorry for a million questions, but last one I promise, I know you have an outdoors type physical job, do you need to take extra rest days in order to balance this out?


Bigger meaner version yeah mate, and didnt include the peps as gear. And re the questions, ask away mate really not a problem, thats why we come on here to help each other out and share information, ideas and goals..

We all friends in here



Dave said:


> Good day m8? Finished for half 2, packed up for 3, bit of traffic home for 4 hahaha.


Banned for a week for breaking forume rules, l dont know what rules as l havent made them up yet...

Tw*t !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> My calves dont look to bad TBH


Pulling your pi55er mate


----------



## Milky

@robLET

I have to say mate when losing the weight my legs didnt look half as disproportionate as they used too.


----------



## Milky

Have to be honest ate a fair bit of crap today, not my usual cheat day but circumstances prevailed

Now 2 things, ( well 3 but one of them is l hope Paul doesnt tear me a new one TBH )

Firstly, l actually feel energised for the first time in a while, re charged and very full.

secondly, as horrible a subject it is, l have just been to the loo and feel like l have lost around half a stone !

Having felt a bit lo for last few days l now feel pretty good, all for the sake of a bit of choccy and some corned beef butties and crisps !


----------



## Milky

Oh and

Nice 26 weeks

Turkey 37 weeks


----------



## flinty90

you dirty filthy cheating low life son of a bitch lol...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Oh and
> 
> Nice 26 weeks
> 
> Turkey 37 weeks


When you start swapping weeks for 'sleeps' is when I'll be worried


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> When you start swapping weeks for 'sleeps' is when I'll be worried


I am counting the sleeps till the 21 st December mate !


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> you dirty filthy cheating low life son of a bitch lol...


If l didnt feel so good mate, l would feel bad !


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I am counting the sleeps till the 21 st December mate !


Whats happening then? Is that the start of your cycle?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Whats happening then? Is that the start of your cycle?


No mate its the start of 2 weeks off work !


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> No mate its the start of 2 weeks off work !


Even better! No wonder your counting down!


----------



## George-Bean

He will workout on that treadmill until he drops over a two week period lol.


----------



## George-Bean

In fact lets take bets on how many miles he can do in two weeks.... lol

just kidding Milky.


----------



## aad123

Corned Beef and red sauce sandwich with a packet of ready salted hula hoops. :thumb: Food of Kings.

Off to Adad in the morning for some corned beef !


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Have to be honest ate a fair bit of crap today, not my usual cheat day but circumstances prevailed
> 
> Now 2 things, ( well 3 but one of them is l hope Paul doesnt tear me a new one TBH )
> 
> Firstly, l actually feel energised for the first time in a while, re charged and very full.
> 
> secondly, as horrible a subject it is, l have just been to the loo and feel like l have lost around half a stone !
> 
> Having felt a bit lo for last few days l now feel pretty good, all for the sake of a bit of choccy and some corned beef butties and crisps !


yea well if you refeeded as i have suggested on a sunday you would feel like this each week


----------



## Milky

Pscarb:3706432 said:


> yea well if you refeeded as i have suggested on a sunday you would feel like this each week


Yep spot on.

One meal clearly doesnt make a cheat.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Yep spot on.
> 
> One meal clearly doesnt make a cheat.


you want to come round mine mate i will show you a refeed lol give me a call later buddy as i am travelling from barrow so will be on the road for 8hrs so will enjoy the company  and we will chat about it...


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> you want to come round mine mate i will show you a refeed lol give me a call later buddy as i am travelling from barrow so will be on the road for 8hrs so will enjoy the company  and we will chat about it...


Will do boss :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

morning milky


----------



## Jay.32

morning milky.... corned beef butty's I love them... especialy with a bit of brown sauce mmmmm


----------



## aad123

Jay.32 said:


> morning milky.... corned beef butty's I love them... especialy with a bit of brown sauce mmmmm


Brown sauce ???? Are you mad. Has to be red sauce all the way.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Bigger meaner version yeah mate, *and didnt include the peps as gear*. And re the questions, ask away mate really not a problem, thats why we come on here to help each other out and share information, ideas and goals..
> 
> We all friends in here
> 
> Banned for a week for breaking forume rules, l dont know what rules as l havent made them up yet...
> 
> Tw*t !


Ok mate, not much clue on peps, but will you be running them throughout the cycle of gear?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Ok mate, not much clue on peps, but will you be running them throughout the cycle of gear?


Paul is the man to answer that mate, l just do as l am told.

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Paul is the man to answer that mate, l just do as l am told.
> 
> :lol:


Ahh fair play mate, I'm sure you'll love it whatever happens. Big things to come then?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Ahh fair play mate, I'm sure you'll love it whatever happens. Big things to come then?


Hell yeah !!!


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me its been a cold day........

Been home half a hour and still not warmed thro !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Fu*k me its been a cold day........
> 
> Been home half a hour and still not warmed thro !


try some soup in microwave bro i hear its hotter pmsl..


----------



## 3752

onthebuild said:


> Ok mate, not much clue on peps, but will you be running them throughout the cycle of gear?


yes he will at Milky's age coming off peptides makes no sense (the same for me)


----------



## loganator

glad to hear your bouncing back mate and all you needed was a corned dog butty lol


----------



## onthebuild

Pscarb said:


> yes he will at Milky's age coming off peptides makes no sense (the same for me)


As I said not much knowledge on peps, but are they similar to AAS in that natural levels diminish with age?


----------



## biglbs

:whistling:



Pscarb said:


> yes he will at Milky's age coming off peptides makes no sense (the same for me)


bloody youths,,,


----------



## 3752

onthebuild said:


> As I said not much knowledge on peps, but are they similar to AAS in that natural levels diminish with age?


Peptides GHRP/GHRH release and amplify a natural GH pulse from the pituarity gland, AAS are synthetic drugs that cause a negative feedback just as injectable GH does as it is also synthetic peptides are not......

We all produce GH in our 40's 50's and beyond as we did in our late teens and twenties the difference is that as we age we release less, peptides open up that valve to release more of your GH just as you did in your twenties.....


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> Peptides GHRP/GHRH release and amplify a natural GH pulse from the pituarity gland, AAS are synthetic drugs that cause a negative feedback just as injectable GH does as it is also synthetic peptides are not......
> 
> We all produce GH in our 40's 50's and beyond as we did in our late teens and twenties the difference is that as we age we release less, peptides open up that valve to release more of your GH just as you did in your twenties.....


I was just going to say it helped release natural growth but was a bit worried l had my wires crossed.

Hey l have actually learned another thing !!

How can that ever be a bad thing !!


----------



## aad123

onthebuild said:


> As I said not much knowledge on peps, but are they similar to AAS in that natural levels diminish with age?


Found this on the net. It explains peps a little.

Its all new to me also.

Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide (Ghrp-6) is a peptide in the growth factor family. It has strong effect on the release of Human Growth Hormone (HGH) in a specific and dose-related manner. GHRP can be effectively used in the treatment of growth hormone (GH) deficiency. Growth hormone releasing hexapeptide works by signaling the pituitary gland to begin growth hormone secretion.

Increased GH and igf-1 levels are desirable for those looking to improve physique. Human growth hormone has been known to enhance immune response and stimulate the immune system, particularly older subjects. Dosed at night for anti-aging purposes and multiple times throughout the day for anabolism. GHRP is often used in conjunction with GHRH cjc-1295 to amplify growth hormone pulse. Avoid fats and carbohydrate a half hour on each side of dosing Ghrp-6.

Bodybuilders and athletes utilize GHRP in an effort to build more muscle and burn fat. Some Ghrp-6 users include it in their post cycle therapy (PCT). Cycling Ghrp-6 in the off weeks from IGF/GH cycles is also becoming prevalent. Researchers wish to kick-start their body into producing their own natural GH & IGF, while gaining as if they remained on the GH/IGF peptides.

Ghrp-6's main use is to promote food intake by stimulating hunger and aid in energy metabolism. The major side effect being a significant increase in appetite due to a stimulating the release of Ghrelin (about 20 minutes post injection), a hormone released naturally in the lining of the stomach and increases hunger and gastric emptying. This is why Ghrp-6 can be used in the treatment of cachexia (wasting), eating disorders and obesity.

Benefits of increased HGH levels through Ghrp-6 stimulation include: an increase in strength, muscle mass and body fat loss, rejuvenation and strengthening of joints, connective tissue and bone mass. Enhanced HGH secretion also leads to the liver secreting more igf-1, which is thought to be the primary anabolic mechanism of action for Growth Hormone.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I was just going to say it helped release natural growth but was a bit worried l had my wires crossed.
> 
> Hey l have actually learned another thing !!
> 
> How can that ever be a bad thing !!


If you microwave peps,they last longer too,,,,,,

JOKE IN CASE ANYONE DOES AND DIES!


----------



## biglbs

Some opinions on timing admin./ method vary from that post but mostly current


----------



## onthebuild

Cheers guys, always looking to learn! :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

aad123 said:


> Found this on the net. It explains peps a little.
> 
> Its all new to me also.
> 
> Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide (Ghrp-6) is a peptide in the growth factor family. It has strong effect on the release of Human Growth Hormone (HGH) in a specific and dose-related manner. GHRP can be effectively used in the treatment of growth hormone (GH) deficiency. Growth hormone releasing hexapeptide works by signaling the pituitary gland to begin growth hormone secretion.
> 
> Increased GH and igf-1 levels are desirable for those looking to improve physique. Human growth hormone has been known to enhance immune response and stimulate the immune system, particularly older subjects. Dosed at night for anti-aging purposes and multiple times throughout the day for anabolism. GHRP is often used in conjunction with GHRH cjc-1295 to amplify growth hormone pulse. Avoid fats and carbohydrate a half hour on each side of dosing Ghrp-6.
> 
> Bodybuilders and athletes utilize GHRP in an effort to build more muscle and burn fat. Some Ghrp-6 users include it in their post cycle therapy (PCT). Cycling Ghrp-6 in the off weeks from IGF/GH cycles is also becoming prevalent. Researchers wish to kick-start their body into producing their own natural GH & IGF, while gaining as if they remained on the GH/IGF peptides.
> 
> Ghrp-6's main use is to promote food intake by stimulating hunger and aid in energy metabolism. The major side effect being a significant increase in appetite due to a stimulating the release of Ghrelin (about 20 minutes post injection), a hormone released naturally in the lining of the stomach and increases hunger and gastric emptying. This is why Ghrp-6 can be used in the treatment of cachexia (wasting), eating disorders and obesity.
> 
> Benefits of increased HGH levels through Ghrp-6 stimulation include: an increase in strength, muscle mass and body fat loss, rejuvenation and strengthening of joints, connective tissue and bone mass. Enhanced HGH secretion also leads to the liver secreting more igf-1, which is thought to be the primary anabolic mechanism of action for Growth Hormone.


interesting stuff. especially for us oldies.


----------



## 3752

onthebuild said:


> Ok mate, not much clue on peps, but will you be running them throughout the cycle of gear?





chilli said:


> interesting stuff. especially for us oldies.


this is what all GHRP peptides do not just 6 in fact 2 is more effective at this as it gives a larger GH pulse.....


----------



## onthebuild

Pscarb, you say 'pulse' is this just the word used or is it like a 'burst' of GH?

If it is, is this more effective than a constant, albeit less powerful release of gh, or is this not possible?


----------



## 3752

onthebuild said:


> Pscarb, you say 'pulse' is this just the word used or is it like a 'burst' of GH?
> 
> If it is, is this more effective than a constant, albeit less powerful release of gh, or is this not possible?


well a burst is a pulse it is a short intense release of GH, constant release is possible but i do not see the value in it over creating more Pulses though the day as male's do naturally (women release a constant release) i am going to do a trial on using a peptide to create a constant release to see the true differences but in my opinion a Pulse is better and more effective than a Bleed(constant release)


----------



## onthebuild

Pscarb said:


> well a burst is a pulse it is a short intense release of GH, constant release is possible but i do not see the value in it over creating more Pulses though the day as male's do naturally (women release a constant release) i am going to do a trial on using a peptide to create a constant release to see the true differences but in my opinion a Pulse is better and more effective than a Bleed(constant release)


Thanks mate very helpful!

Be interesting to see your results/differences between a pulse and a bleed, and if there is a measurable difference at all.


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> this is what all GHRP peptides do not just 6 in fact 2 is more effective at this as it gives a larger GH pulse.....


Now i was gonna save mine for a bit later on,but all this talk has got me opening freezer box and ....found it,ok that is going in later,thanks Paul,why every time you post it seems to cost me money and milky is paying you:confused1:


----------



## Milky

Well l want to say its been a bad week, but it hasnt.

In BB'ing terms then maybe it is, bad diet and no training BUT l actually feel great for it.

I feel energised and healthy again and its probably all down to the fact my cheat on a Sunday consisted of a Sunday roast and a bit of choccy.

Paul kept telling me to fill my boots, but l was scared of undoing what l had acheived so far, this has no doubt led to me feeling lethargic and depleted. I really should do as l am told !

I have no work this weekend so going to the gym tomorow and Sunday to make up for it but l actually cant wiat to get there now so my little lay off has done me the workd of good IMO.


----------



## biglbs

Ya stubbern cvnt,all the nasty bits you do without question,he says go fill proverbial boots and oooooo no,no way,do ya think he was testing you????


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Ya stubbern cvnt,all the nasty bits you do without question,he says go fill proverbial boots and oooooo no,no way,do ya think he was testing you????


No mate he has never given me anything but bang on instruction and advice, its me who thought a little was enough but clearly it wasnt.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> No mate he has never given me anything but bang on instruction and advice, its me who thought a little was enough but clearly it wasnt.


RETORICAL question mate sorry,caps sh1t,,,see what i mean?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> RETORICAL question mate sorry,caps sh1t,,,see what i mean?


Ah rite l get you...

In all honesty tho mate, l feel great now and in miles better spirits so its worked out well.

All the things that have been " bugging " me, job, weather, hours etc seem trivial again.


----------



## biglbs

Glad to hear it,rest is good,for mind /body and spirit


----------



## loganator

Said a week or so ago that it sounded like the diet was pinching mate ,

Think for me when my metabolism starts shutting down is the perfect time to start with the cheats ,

Just wait till you hit that rebound Milky it's the best mate , then you won't know what to do with your energy lol



Milky said:


> Well l want to say its been a bad week, but it hasnt.
> 
> In BB'ing terms then maybe it is, bad diet and no training BUT l actually feel great for it.
> 
> I feel energised and healthy again and its probably all down to the fact my cheat on a Sunday consisted of a Sunday roast and a bit of choccy.
> 
> Paul kept telling me to fill my boots, but l was scared of undoing what l had acheived so far, this has no doubt led to me feeling lethargic and depleted. I really should do as l am told !
> 
> I have no work this weekend so going to the gym tomorow and Sunday to make up for it but l actually cant wiat to get there now so my little lay off has done me the workd of good IMO.


----------



## mark_star

Yeah get in there Milky, get a good weekends training in. Look forward to reading what you've done


----------



## onthebuild

mark_star said:


> Yeah get in there Milky, get a good weekends training in. Look forward to reading what you've done


x2


----------



## 3752

due to milky's job the diet has to be simple and it does seem very strict for many but it is better to get a shake and nuts in than nothing at all but because of this it will pinch and leptin levels will drop and so will the metabolism, for this reason being a little more free with your food one or even 2 days a week is needed for both a physical and mental reason.

i understand the hesitation milky has had it happens to a lot of people but it has the opposite effect and will give a positive result.....


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> due to milky's job the diet has to be simple and it does seem very strict for many but it is better to get a shake and nuts in than nothing at all but because of this it will pinch and leptin levels will drop and so will the metabolism, for this reason being a little more free with your food one or even 2 days a week is needed for both a physical and mental reason.
> 
> i understand the hesitation milky has had it happens to a lot of people but it has the opposite effect and will give a positive result.....


Very positive mate, l actually feel great again :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

OK these peptides have suddenly become a lot more interesting.

Are there any good reads about them , and the best way to use them ? I'll have a scout about on here first.


----------



## 3752

OldManRiver said:


> OK these peptides have suddenly become a lot more interesting.
> 
> Are there any good reads about them , and the best way to use them ? I'll have a scout about on here first.


here you go mate

Team Pscarb Site


----------



## Milky

OldManRiver said:


> OK these peptides have suddenly become a lot more interesting.
> 
> Are there any good reads about them , and the best way to use them ? I'll have a scout about on here first.


Paul is very knowledgable on Peps mate, very very in fact.


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> here you go mate
> 
> Team Pscarb Site


Thanks man, gonna have a read now.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Paul is very knowledgable on Peps mate, very very in fact.


Absolutely, just been reading the info on his site. Really interesting reading. I remember reading many years ago, when D Yates was Mr O, the obsession with GH was growing. Now I can see why.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Very positive mate, l actually feel great again :thumbup1:


Thats probably more than half the battle won right there.


----------



## biglbs

I know,fantastic mate,now i think he should sniff milk until Aug next year,agreed?


----------



## Milky

Right were up and off out to walk the Stig.


----------



## Guest

Gym tomorrow, 11am. See you there!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Gym tomorrow, 11am. See you there!


What you training mate ?


----------



## Guest

Shoulders


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Shoulders


Yeah l will dive in mate.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Feeling good today again........

Shoulders still giving a bit of jip but nothing new there.


----------



## onthebuild

Do you take the various fish oils/ lotions and potions for joints or aren't you a fan?

Training today then?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Pscarb said:


> here you go mate
> 
> Team Pscarb Site


Thanks Paul, just gonna read up now.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Do you take the various fish oils/ lotions and potions for joints or aren't you a fan?
> 
> Training today then?


Yeah cod liver oil mate and shed loads of other stuff as well.

And yeah later on today mate.


----------



## Milky

Right, dinner was diet orientated so give it an hour an were off to the gym.


----------



## flinty90

hope all is well milkinator !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> hope all is well milkinator !!!


Its improved dramatically mate last few days so cant wait to start hurting myself again.

You still working with Dave ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Its improved dramatically mate last few days so cant wait to start hurting myself again.
> 
> You still working with Dave ?


yeah i still paying him lol !!!


----------



## Milky

My gym half an hour ago, me and two staff !!!


----------



## Milky

Trained pretty hard, right shoulder giving me some jip big time again for some reason.

Gonna do some core stuff later, planks and leg raises for now till l build up my abs.


----------



## Milky

top vid..


----------



## F.M.J

Milky said:


> My gym half an hour ago, me and two staff !!!


This gym looks nice, looks like it has heating too lol and you want to train in Flex n Tone??

So cold in there now.


----------



## onthebuild

I dont think my gym ever has less than 10 people in, its always busy! luckily not much waiting for stuff but I bet its terrible at busy times, so I avoid it like the plague.

That gym looks cracking btw, and everything looks very new, has it not long been open?

Video saved for later too, cheers! :thumb:

Do you do rotator cuff exercises? I do them when I remember and they seem to help a bit.


----------



## Milky

F.M.J said:


> This gym looks nice, looks like it has heating too lol and you want to train in Flex n Tone??
> 
> So cold in there now.


Hey it wasnt turned on mate :lol:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> I dont think my gym ever has less than 10 people in, its always busy! luckily not much waiting for stuff but I bet its terrible at busy times, so I avoid it like the plague.
> 
> That gym looks cracking btw, and everything looks very new, has it not long been open?
> 
> Video saved for later too, cheers! :thumb:
> 
> Do you do rotator cuff exercises? I do them when I remember and they seem to help a bit.


Been open a yr mate and Dave always goes mad at me about RC exercies but l always forget !


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Been open a yr mate and Dave always goes mad at me about RC exercies but l always forget !


Well tomorrow your in for a big 'I told you so' from dave then!


----------



## F.M.J

Milky said:


> Hey it wasnt turned on mate :lol:


They replaced one of the windows that had a hole in it, it's a start I guess :lol:


----------



## flinty90

I loved milkys Gym when we went up . one of nicest gyms i have been in to be fair !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> I loved milkys Gym when we went up . one of nicest gyms i have been in to be fair !!!


Even the bogs are fuking smart mate TBF.


----------



## F.M.J

flinty90 said:


> I loved milkys Gym when we went up . one of nicest gyms i have been in to be fair !!!


Looks spot on like. Nice and clean, my gym has a damp patch about the size of my flat. Roof is leaking all over the place, it's only a matter of time until someone drops a heavy leg press sled or deadlift and the whole thing will just collapse in on itself.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Even the bogs are fuking smart mate TBF.


i know bro lol really good set up altogether, if you cant grow in there you wont grow anywhere...

I have trained in a lot of gyms this year and yours is deffo one of the nicest

MOF @Tinytoms place was another great gym.....

Maloneys is old school but fcukin great for big weights ... the stacks on that place are ridiculous lol !!


----------



## George-Bean

Does look an awesome Gym Milky.


----------



## Milky

Just watched The Dark Knight rises, good film.

What was thr one before it called where he was in prison or something ?


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Just watched The Dark Knight rises, good film.
> 
> What was thr one before it called where he was in prison or something ?


it went batman begins, batman dark knight, and batman dark knight rises was the 3rd


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> it went batman begins, batman dark knight, and batman dark knight rises was the 3rd


Is he in prison or something ?


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Is he in prison or something ?


Not that i know of mate, its the one with joker i think mate.

Batman isnt ever in prison as far as i know, except in the final one when he's in that prison where they have to climb out. If you need download links for any of them give me a shout mate.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Not that i know of mate, its the one with joker i think mate.
> 
> Batman isnt ever in prison as far as i know, except in the final one when he's in that prison where they have to climb out. If you need download links for any of them give me a shout mate.


Ah rite think l saw the joker one with Heath Ledger was it ?


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Ah rite think l saw the joker one with Heath Ledger was it ?


Yes mate. Thats the best one IMO, cant knock it. Last one is good too though. Downloaded the new bourne legacy film, gonna have a watch of that at some point.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Yes mate. Thats the best one IMO, cant knock it. Last one is good too though. Downloaded the new bourne legacy film, gonna have a watch of that at some point.


I dont want to spoil it but dont put anything off to watch it mate.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I dont want to spoil it but dont put anything off to watch it mate.


Looked promising with the cast, ed norton for one should be great. Housemate has already ruined the ending for me though, so i know how terrible it is.


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Just watched The Dark Knight rises, good film.
> 
> What was thr one before it called where he was in prison or something ?


watched it last night, tbf thought it was abit of a let down as to how amazing everyone was saying it was, bain was a cool bad guy tho i was rooting for him cool mofo


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> watched it last night, tbf thought it was abit of a let down as to how amazing everyone was saying it was, bain was a cool bad guy tho i was rooting for him cool mofo


His voice reminded me of someone.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> His voice reminded me of someone.


that's very enigmatic of you


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> His voice reminded me of someone.


darth vader lol, he was quite a polite bad guy, shame he had to die


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> darth vader lol, he was quite a polite bad guy, shame he had to die


I was thinking more Rpy Cropper TBH.


----------



## shaunmac

Dark knight rises is a brilliant film! Love it


----------



## Guest

Getting to the gym for quater past 10 m8, derby on this afternoon m8.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Getting to the gym for quater past 10 m8, derby on this afternoon m8.


Ah rite, not long up mate and not eaten yet.....

Probably leave it for today then mate.


----------



## Guest

Get dressed and fed then! Not taking no for an answer..

Shake, cereal and in the car!


----------



## Loveleelady

Dave said:


> Get dressed and fed then! Not taking no for an answer..


ooooooo milky what a proposition!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Ah rite, not long up mate and not eaten yet.....
> 
> Probably leave it for today then mate.


It is the peps mate,great dreams too a?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Get dressed and fed then! Not taking no for an answer..
> 
> Shake, cereal and in the car!


Ok be there asap mate but if l yak then you clean it up !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Ok be there asap mate but if l yak then you clean it up !


Thats the spirit! :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

aw id love be going on big gym session too

you ones have all the fun

enjoy lads!


----------



## Guest

Loveleelady said:


> aw id love be going on big gym session too
> 
> you ones have all the fun
> 
> enjoy lads!


More than welcome if ever you're over :thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady

Dave said:


> More than welcome if ever you're over :thumb:


yeh defo will lets yous know :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Milky said:


> Ok be there asap mate but if l yak then you clean it up !


This is what I love about Milky. What a trooper.


----------



## Milky

Right session done, was a good one despite the fact my shoulder being fu*ked again.

Weighed in this morning at 15 st 3 lbs AGAIN bizarrely, not gained or lost a pound !!

I am back on it now royally, and feeling the hunger :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Can l also point out another very important factor of my " bad " week was that my wife also got a weeks break from all the crap and preparing food for me, so its been good for her too.

NOW before you all give me the " prepare your own, lazy bastard " crap, my wife does this to help me out, usually before l get home from work, but never the less she also got a break from it.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Right session done, was a good one despite the fact my shoulder being fu*ked again.
> 
> Weighed in this morning at 15 st 3 lbs AGAIN bizarrely, not gained or lost a pound !!
> 
> I am back on it now royally, and feeling the hunger :thumbup1:


why do you think shoulder is starting to play up bro ??

i fear now im off decca that my niggly shoulders are going to start coming back to haunt me !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> why do you think shoulder is starting to play up bro ??
> 
> i fear now im off decca that my niggly shoulders are going to start coming back to haunt me !!!


I wih l knew mate but this time its my right shoulder where my left used to be the problem one. Possibly work related or plain and simple old age...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Can l also point out another very important factor of my " bad " week was that my wife also got a weeks break from all the crap and preparing food for me, so its been good for her too.
> 
> NOW before you all give me the " prepare your own, lazy bastard " crap, my wife does this to help me out, usually before l get home from work, but never the less she also got a break from it.


She sounds like a top lady mate, your progress and happiness must mean the world to her.

Did you feel any pain in the shoulders during the workout or is it afterwards?

Reason I ask is I was told when I dislocated my knee that any pain after exercise is normally just because the tendons/muscles around the joint need extra strengthening, so they are the sore-est as they are the weakest point.

However if I got pain DURING exercise, I was told I should stop, as that meant it wasnt just struggling to cope, it wasnt coping at all.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> She sounds like a top lady mate, your progress and happiness must mean the world to her.
> 
> Did you feel any pain in the shoulders during the workout or is it afterwards?
> 
> Reason I ask is I was told when I dislocated my knee that any pain after exercise is normally just because the tendons/muscles around the joint need extra strengthening, so they are the sore-est as they are the weakest point.
> 
> However if I got pain DURING exercise, I was told I should stop, as that meant it wasnt just struggling to cope, it wasnt coping at all.


Mine is always there mate, in the background.... Volterol are great !

Wife is very supportive mate, l truly am a lucky man. Nothing is too much trouble.


----------



## Loveleelady

Milky said:


> Right session done, was a good one despite the fact my shoulder being fu*ked again.
> 
> Weighed in this morning at 15 st 3 lbs AGAIN bizarrely, not gained or lost a pound !!
> 
> I am back on it now royally, and feeling the hunger :thumbup1:


yehhhh gud lad


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Mine is always there mate, in the background.... Volterol are great !
> 
> Wife is very supportive mate, l truly am a lucky man. Nothing is too much trouble.


I have to say too that you seemed to go through quite a 'bad patch' a few months or more ago (well as much as you can get a sense of these things over the internet), but you are seeming to have come on leaps and bounds since then mate and seem alot happier.

My knee plays up something chronic, ive had to cut out squats for the time being and just use extensions, curls and leg press to try and get a bit of strength in it. Its annoying because my left leg can push heavy weight fine, but the right cant. Is volterol availiable over the counter, or does it need a prescription?


----------



## Milky

The volterol l use is from turkey mate and @biglbs will confirm its good stuff..


----------



## Rykard

there are a couple of volterols available from the chemist, but it can also be gotten on prescitption - if you can get your doc to prescribe it, it may be cheaper for you...


----------



## Milky

Just about to watch The Goonies as the wife has never seen it...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> The volterol l use is from turkey mate and @biglbs will confirm its good stuff..


Bloody good,what strength is on the packet?I am thinking of uk ones at same dose...


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Bloody good,what strength is on the packet?I am thinking of uk ones at same dose...


there 100's mate, cant buy them over here.


----------



## onthebuild

Dave said:


> Getting to the gym for quater past 10 m8, derby on this afternoon m8.


Blue or red dave? Cracking game so far, city have got lucky with the young offside, which wasnt!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> there 100's mate, cant buy them over here.


Ours are 25's or 50's though right?Should be same content on chemicaly to be called the same,may by a load in for next time as they realy did it,thanks Milkman.Take 4 if 25's or 2 if 50's ..


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Ours are 25's or 50's though right?Should be same content on chemicaly to be called the same,may by a load in for next time as they realy did it,thanks Milkman.Take 4 if 25's or 2 if 50's ..


For some reason mate the drugs abroad are better than over here. They seem stronger..


----------



## jstarcarr

Milky said:


> Just about to watch The Goonies as the wife has never seen it...


How is that possible ? everyone has seen the goonies


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> For some reason mate the drugs abroad are better than over here. They seem stronger..


That is what i am saying upto 4x stronger on this occasion it appears!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> That is what i am saying upto 4x stronger on this occasion it appears!


No mate what l am saying is l dont even think taking 4 of ours would be as good.


----------



## biglbs

http://www.voltarol.co.uk/voltarol-12-5mg-tablets.shtml see dose is low,no reason not to take 8!


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> That is what i am saying upto 4x stronger on this occasion it appears!


Think he means 100mg or whatever of the uk stuff doesnt seem as strong as 100mg of the turkish, even though it should be identical :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> No mate what l am saying is l dont even think taking 4 of ours would be as good.


Oh i see,should not be case with pharma grade gear,but am intend to try,as cannot get yours without ringing my local burglar! :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Do u get any side effects from the volterol at all?


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Think he means 100mg or whatever of the uk stuff doesnt seem as strong as 100mg of the turkish, even though it should be identical :confused1:


Mate they were good our recommended doses are lower it seems than our neighbours


----------



## biglbs

Kaywoodham said:


> Do u get any side effects from the volterol at all?


I saw none on Milkys 100mg nothing at all mate.


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Do u get any side effects from the volterol at all?


I think there may be but never suffered from them, the ones l am using are one a day.


----------



## dipdabs

biglbs said:


> I saw none on Milkys 100mg nothing at all mate.


Hmmm I had them before and had to stop taking them. They caused pain you could never imagine like these sudden surges up my spine and neck, I would seize up completely for 10 seconds, just had to grit my teeth and bare it. I can safely say my body didn't like them!


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm I had them before and had to stop taking them. They caused pain you could never imagine like these sudden surges up my spine and neck, I would seize up completely for 10 seconds, just had to grit my teeth and bare it. I can safely say my body didn't like them!


Why were you taking them ?


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Why were you taking them ?


It was for pain relief after I had jack


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> It was for pain relief after I had jack


Ah rite l was going to reccomend Kapaik as well that is sh8t hot.


----------



## biglbs

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm I had them before and had to stop taking them. They caused pain you could never imagine like these sudden surges up my spine and neck, I would seize up completely for 10 seconds, just had to grit my teeth and bare it. I can safely say my body didn't like them!


Blimee that is bad,i suppose some people do and some don't,i am fairly tolerable of all drugs/drink/chemicals,had most ,no probs,well lack of memory-does that count

Can you take Brufen?


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Ah rite l was going to reccomend Kapaik as well that is sh8t hot.


I was just wondering cos I've never come across anyone that's had the same with them, maybe it was more they didn't go well with the concoction of other drugs


----------



## Milky

Just had my orders for 6 hour "cheat" from the boss, god knows what to have TBH, had a sort of sunday dinner and some choccy, probably have a gurger and some garlic bread later and that should do me l reckon.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just had my orders for 6 hour "cheat" from the boss, god knows what to have TBH, had a sort of sunday dinner and some choccy, probably have a gurger and some garlic bread later and that should do me l reckon.


get some apple crumble and custard too, oh and some popcorn , oh and some more chocolate mmmm (sorry thats me lol)


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> get some apple crumble and custard too, oh and some popcorn , oh and some more chocolate mmmm (sorry thats me lol)


No chance of the crumble mate unless we go out somewhere.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No chance of the crumble mate unless we go out somewhere.


tesco express xx


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> tesco express xx


Good shout mate but the wife has been on the vino so she cant drive.. :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Good shout mate but the wife has been on the vino so she cant drive.. :whistling:


why cant you drive ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> why cant you drive ??


Are you insane ???

I am resting :lol:


----------



## Guest

onthebuild said:


> Blue or red dave? Cracking game so far, city have got lucky with the young offside, which wasnt!


Red m8, bricking it toward the end. Get in Fergie time!


----------



## onthebuild

Dave said:


> Red m8, bricking it toward the end. Get in Fergie time!


Im a leeds fan so I was always hoping city could do it.

Good game though, going to be close this season, and I wouldnt want to be a man u fan at the end of the season, the stress will be unbelieveable


----------



## Milky

Cheat over, looking forward to my shake before bed now.


----------



## aad123

You should have gone for a KFC Big Daddy meal for your cheat, almost 1000 cals in one little box. Thats my cheat of choice.


----------



## Milky

So back to normality but now with a smile on my face doing so.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> So back to normality but now with a smile on my face doing so.


That is better mate,gotta have a smile it is anabolic,now i am thinking how is @Pscarb so anabolic:confused1:if that is true...


----------



## Milky

Well its been a good day, maybe meal timings not spot on but not a million miles out TBH.

Not felt weak or drained and the only pain has been in chest and shoulders which can only be a good thing.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Another bloody cold day !!!

Not cool bag weather for anyone normal l would say.


----------



## mark_star

Milky said:


> Another bloody cold day !!!
> 
> Not cool bag weather for anyone normal l would say.


but then who wants to be normal


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Another bloody cold day !!!Not cool bag weather for anyone normal l would say.


lol yep i steppedmout hotel into.minus 4 bro with my coolbag of chicken rice and veg lol.. must be fcukin nuts.. lads sat eating a hot brekkie bacon eggs beans etc. i had oats and fcukin whey . cold lol... im wondering if i got this wrong somewhere in life lol.. x


----------



## biglbs

Good luck with that,brrrr.

I suppose the cool bag will stop your food freezing too a?


----------



## Milky

Home handy, had a cup of rocketfuel coffee and give it half an hour and off to train......

Shoulders and chest still tender from weekend so must have done sometihing right.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

I need to stop watching things like this, l may do myself an injury now


----------



## Milky

Well set off for gym, turn around and leg it to the loo, try again, get in the van, get back out coz not feeling to sure, then finally l think l will be ok and off l trundle.

Gym pretty busy for some reason, one fella in the full cuban matching tracksuit and dreadlocks.....

Great workout, and home to a nice steak.

Just got aome BCAA powder from Pro-10, used the caps in the past so not sure how to dose the powder.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I need to stop watching things like this, l may do myself an injury now


That curl bar is awesome! With the hammer grips too. bet thats great for skullcrushers and shrugs.


----------



## shaunmac

That video is amazing milky man!

I wanna go to the gym now haha


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> That video is amazing milky man!
> 
> I wanna go to the gym now haha


Yeah l use these a lot mate to kick me up the ar*e when l need it.


----------



## Milky

I am going to try and print this picture and stick it all over my house to remind myself what a wan*er l am sometimes...


----------



## raptordog

Milky said:


> I am going to try and print this picture and stick it all over my house to remind myself what a wan*er l am sometimes...
> 
> View attachment 103874


Wots with flinty's new hair do.....and he looks sh*t without the stubble.......


----------



## onthebuild

Jesus. My slight cold doesnt seem half as bad now.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I am going to try and print this picture and stick it all over my house to remind myself what a wan*er l am sometimes...
> 
> View attachment 103874


Mrs Mlkman will understand i take it,you know....


----------



## Milky

Well l feel like l have been in a car crash, great stuff.

No gym tonight, next session will be legs.


----------



## aad123

Been shopping this morning and its freezing I really feel for you guys working out doors in this. You are better men than I. There is not enough money in the world to tempt me into doing what you guys do.


----------



## Milky

Home, still sore but who cares.

No gym tonight, nice cosy nite in with the wife and the bloody dog mithering me to play.

Did a tanning jab this morning so pretty sure l will be getting knocked back later :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Home, still sore but who cares.
> 
> No gym tonight, nice cosy nite in with the wife and the bloody dog mithering me to play.
> 
> Did a tanning jab this morning so pretty sure l will be getting knocked back later :lol:


PMSL

you: "dog mithering me to play"

Mrs: "milky mithering me to play"

Its a vicious circle fella! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Just told the wife this weeks cheat will involve bolognase !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Just told the wife this weeks cheat will involve bolognase !


fat cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Just told the wife this weeks cheat will involve bolognase !


Did she bat an eyelid?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Did she bat an eyelid?


She told me to shut the fu*k up she was watching something.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> She told me to shut the fu*k up she was watching something.


Lol


----------



## aad123

Milky said:


> She told me to shut the fu*k up she was watching something.


If she's anything like my wife you wont be able to shut her up if *you* want to watch anything.


----------



## TELBOR

@Milky @Wheyman

Sorry to post in here mate, better than starting a new thread.

Could you give James a nudge on my delivery info please. Emails and pm's sent - no response. Getting a little narked now.

Much love x


----------



## Wheyman

Hi Rob,

Sorry for the delay in your order mate, DPD have been slow due to christmas, Jjust chasing orders now. Was out yesterday at Andy Torres gym so only go this now


----------



## shaunmac

Hows it going milky? Any news on training today?


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Hows it going milky? Any news on training today?


Not sure if l am training tonight mate TBH, got legs to do so no panic.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Not sure if l am training tonight mate TBH, *got legs to do so no panic.*


Pfft! Get them done!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Not sure if l am training tonight mate TBH, got legs to do so no panic.


It's that kind of attitude that keeps them so small.... :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Pfft! Get them done!


Not down to me this one mate, needed at home.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> It's that kind of attitude that keeps them so small.... :whistling:


Honestly mate, not down to me, wife not " well " so to speak.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Honestly mate, not down to me, wife not " well " so to speak.


Fair enough mate, some things are more important and looking after the Mrs is one of them :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

@Dave

Having watched Bully Beatdown, Bobby the failure reckons he can take me in a grappling match :lol:

Wanna vidoe it ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> @Dave
> 
> Having watched Bully Beatdown, Bobby the failure reckons he can take me in a grappling match :lol:
> 
> Wanna vidoe it ?


Hahaha be my pleasure m8.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Hahaha be my pleasure m8.


Mate l am going to do my best to sort it, even use the ring in my gym one sunday morning.

Drop the space hopper faced clown right on his head !

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Mate l am going to do my best to sort it, even use the ring in my gym one sunday morning.
> 
> Drop the space hopper faced clown right on his head !
> 
> :lol:


I don't know who this bloke is but I want to see this rumble! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Nothing to update really, what a fu*king day !

Pi*sed thro and fed up, and to top it off stomach starts to turn whilst stuck in traffic so ring ahead to clear the runway as we have an emergency !!

JUST and l mean just made it, the verges on the side of the M62 never looked so interesting !


----------



## Milky

Bought a pack of meal replacement powders today as instructed...

Not a lot else to report TBH, worked today and got grandaughter tonight so kept me busy.


----------



## shaunmac

You been at the gym today mate or you not had time?

Have fun with your grand daughter :thumb:


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> You been at the gym today mate or you not had time?
> 
> Have fun with your grand daughter :thumb:


No mate not had chance.

Bloody grandaughter is a workout, bloody fidget she is l tell you.


----------



## shaunmac

Milky said:


> No mate not had chance.
> 
> Bloody grandaughter is a workout, bloody fidget she is l tell you.


Haha. Rather you than me mate. Im not old enough for that sort of thing yet :tongue:


----------



## Milky

Well grandaughter had us up at 12.30, 3.00 and 6 am. She also ended up in bed with us and at 9 months old needed all the bed so wife and l are in agony now with our bloody backs !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Well grandaughter had us up at 12.30, 3.00 and 6 am. She also ended up in bed with us and at 9 months old needed all the bed so wife and l are in agony now with our bloody backs !


What!

Get her in her mums bed lol


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> What!
> 
> Get her in her mums bed lol


Her mum was at home mate not with us or trust me she would have been !

Back is killing me !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Her mum was at home mate not with us or trust me she would have been !
> 
> Back is killing me !


I bet it is mate!

Rest day today then


----------



## Milky

Going to get a few sessions in with @logonator over the hols and possibly beyond.

Few reasons, one he has kindly offered, so taking him up on the offer, he is also a fu*king tank of a man ( check out his journal and pics ) and he hasnt got like that not knowing his sh*t, l also feel l need a but of extra motivation ATM so its all gonna help.

Weighed in at 15 st dead this morning so down 3 lb's.


----------



## biglbs

That will be great for you mate,he looks a top fella,as you so lots of work went into his package.

Are you gonna keep losing weight for foreseeable mate?


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Going to get a few sessions in with @logonator over the hols and possibly beyond.
> 
> Few reasons, one he has kindly offered, so taking him up on the offer, he is also a fu*king tank of a man ( check out his journal and pics ) and he hasnt got like that not knowing his sh*t, l also feel l need a but of extra motivation ATM so its all gonna help.
> 
> Weighed in at 15 st dead this morning so down 3 lb's.


Carl is a great guy we trained at Olympic gym on my run in to the Universe I do think his positive approach will benefit you mate.......and this comes at a great time


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> That will be great for you mate,he looks a top fella,as you so lots of work went into his package.
> 
> Are you gonna keep losing weight for foreseeable mate?


I think ATM l a just maintaining a certain level, Paul has me a course lined up pretty soon and expects a great rebound from it so diet is being adjusted then, l am guessing now it will be post christmas, which TBH is perfect timing all round.

I hate this time if yr, the weather and the hours at work fu*k me right off, l should be used to it tho but l am not.

The only reason l am looking forward to christmas because l cant discipline myself better food wise, train better and we are always pretty quiet in the new yr so l get laid off a day or two a week so l get right back on the horse.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I think ATM l a just maintaining a certain level, Paul has me a course lined up pretty soon and expects a great rebound from it so diet is being adjusted then, l am guessing now it will be post christmas, which TBH is perfect timing all round.
> 
> I hate this time if yr, the weather and the hours at work fu*k me right off, l should be used to it tho but l am not.
> 
> The only reason l am looking forward to christmas because l cant discipline myself better food wise, train better and we are always pretty quiet in the new yr so l get laid off a day or two a week so l get right back on the horse.


As you know mate im here to learn, any chance you/ anyone else could give your opinions on this.

As we all continuously like to repeat, 1st cycle gains are 'the best' or the biggest. Do you guys all believe this? This is hard to explain but im talking if nothing was changed except calories, would a 10 stone guy gain more eating say 20% above maintainance on 500mg test e, than a 15 stone guy, with a few cycles under his belt, on the same 500mg with the same 20% above maintainance?

Reason I ask is this 'rebound' effect. The likes of aus and a few others advocate larger doses for first cycles due to the body being more 'sensitive' to its effects, so more gear = even more potential for gains. Do you think this would be a case for you milky? In that youve had a fair bit of time off, would your body respond better to 500mg of test now, than it did whilst you were cycling? And if so are you going to be upping doseages even more to push this even further?

Apologies for not explaining things as scientifically as possible, would love to hear some of your experiences of this? @PowerHouseMcGru seems to be in the same situation.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> As you know mate im here to learn, any chance you/ anyone else could give your opinions on this.
> 
> As we all continuously like to repeat, 1st cycle gains are 'the best' or the biggest. Do you guys all believe this? This is hard to explain but im talking if nothing was changed except calories, would a 10 stone guy gain more eating say 20% above maintainance on 500mg test e, than a 15 stone guy, with a few cycles under his belt, on the same 500mg with the same 20% above maintainance?
> 
> Reason I ask is this 'rebound' effect. The likes of aus and a few others advocate larger doses for first cycles due to the body being more 'sensitive' to its effects, so more gear = even more potential for gains. Do you think this would be a case for you milky? In that youve had a fair bit of time off, would your body respond better to 500mg of test now, than it did whilst you were cycling? And if so are you going to be upping doseages even more to push this even further?
> 
> Apologies for not explaining things as scientifically as possible, would love to hear some of your experiences of this? @PowerHouseMcGru seems to be in the same situation.


IMO there are a few reasons why the first course is usually classed as " the best "

Firstly your body will be "shocked " by the sudden changes that have been chemically induced so react better.

Secondly "most" people are keen as mustard on a first course, train like fu*k, eat right and remain totally focussed as using gear is like a new " toy " if that makes sense.

Thirdly, lots of people are advised smaller courses first time and again IMO this is mush better than going mental on doses first time out.

That said with time comes knowledge, personal experience etc which leans you to more informed decisions etc reagarding what has and has not worked in the past.

I do think the 10 st fella would benefit more on the same course as the fella with cycles under his belt tho TBH.

I have been off now for 4 months so l am guessing my body will be totally gear free by now hence the " rebound " thing, l also think muscle memory can be a factor in all this.

I have never advocated massive doses mate, especially to first time users, IMO its irresponsible to do so, and l also dont beleive that it really works the more is better route, people seem obsessed with big course meaning bigger gains.

My last course was Test, Tren and Mast, one jab a week and it was a brilliant course, so what would l have benefitted from doing more ?

People IMO pay far far to much attention to the assistance rather than the foundation of your training, before gear comes, diet, training and rest, THEN the gear is used as ASSISTANCE to these factors, not to replace them.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> IMO there are a few reasons why the first course is usually classed as " the best "
> 
> Firstly your body will be "shocked " by the sudden changes that have been chemically induced so react better.
> 
> Secondly "most" people are keen as mustard on a first course, train like fu*k, eat right and remain totally focussed as using gear is like a new " toy " if that makes sense.
> 
> Thirdly, lots of people are advised smaller courses first time and again IMO this is mush better than going mental on doses first time out.
> 
> That said with time comes knowledge, personal experience etc which leans you to more informed decisions etc reagarding what has and has not worked in the past.
> 
> I do think the 10 st fella would benefit more on the same course as the fella with cycles under his belt tho TBH.
> 
> I have been off now for 4 months so l am guessing my body will be totally gear free by now hence the " rebound " thing, l also think muscle memory can be a factor in all this.
> 
> I have never advocated massive doses mate, especially to first time users, IMO its irresponsible to do so, and l also dont beleive that it really works the more is better route, people seem obsessed with big course meaning bigger gains.
> 
> My last course was Test, Tren and Mast, one jab a week and it was a brilliant course, so what would l have benefitted from doing more ?
> 
> People IMO pay far far to much attention to the assistance rather than the foundation of your training, before gear comes, diet, training and rest, THEN the gear is used as ASSISTANCE to these factors, not to replace them.
> 
> Hope that made sense.


Yes mate, perfect sense.

I am really interested in seeing what happens in your case mate, as, without sounding cliche'd this may be the closest you will ever come to your 'first cycle' again (being gear free for 4 months). But as you say, you have the advantage of the knowledge, training experience, diet plan etc you didnt have first time around.

I know experiencing things oneself is best, but you have to wonder what a person who is literally spoon fed through their first cycle, told what to take, when to take it, what to eat, when, how and when to train, what supps to use etc, could manage. In the words of john lennon 'imagine'.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Yes mate, perfect sense.
> 
> I am really interested in seeing what happens in your case mate, as, without sounding cliche'd this may be the closest you will ever come to your 'first cycle' again (being gear free for 4 months). But as you say, you have the advantage of the knowledge, training experience, diet plan etc you didnt have first time around.
> 
> I know experiencing things oneself is best, but you have to wonder what a person who is literally spoon fed through their first cycle, told what to take, when to take it, what to eat, when, how and when to train, what supps to use etc, could manage. In the words of john lennon 'imagine'.


If that had been me when l first started training mate l would be a fu*king unit by now BUT l wasted too many yrs not focussing on the important things, diet, rest etc and to much focus on gear being the answer.

I also genuinely feel and have experienced muscle memory so l know this will be a factor.


----------



## flinty90

I agree ^^^^^

The think i have found from my limited experience is ..

1. If you have everything else sorted and i mean spot on point diet /training /rest as a natty then i would definitely say AAS will be your best on first cycle, just for the reason milky states, you have no expectation of what your going to get..

the trouble as i see it with the first cycle getting wasted is that people very very rarely as much as they think they do, have diet and training sorted .. there diets are normally pretty poor to be fair and although taking the first cycle seems great even with a off diet you will gain something...

the other point is that your first cycle can be replicated with correct time off, continuation of diet and cosistent training...

I dare bet diamonds that 100 % of people that have done gear could tell you they would have done something different or better or less on there first cycle...

so with all that experience advising people that are thinnking about going on cycle for the very first time, it amazes me how many people still take no notice of what to be getting right for a good few months or years before they consider that first injection....

It would pay massive dividends to have Diet spot on, your natural mass to be there and holding well for a few months, and your training to be consistent and rest periods planned..

then with a close eye on dietry uptake and a tweak to training then and only THEN should you consider using AAS . i assure you at that point you will make massive gains forst cycle, and with sensible diet and downtime to keep hold of gains and full recovery , your second cycle can be just as good IMO


----------



## onthebuild

I agree with you flinty, i think 100% of people could improve someting, as no-one is perfect, no matter how much they claim it, things can always be improved.

Shamefully I can admit I rushed into things, expecting miracles, and tbh I did alright. However if I had known and experienced alot more I think I could be alot further along than I am now. Im not going to say I wasted my time, as I still made progress, and of course learnt, but I can categorically say I didnt make the most of my time.

Fortunately, like you milky ive learnt pretty sharpish that gear isnt the answer, its just an added supplement now in my eyes, but since learning that I feel ive had the kick up the **** I needed. Far too much advertising of products (not necessarily gear, more preworkouts, protein, mass gainers, fatburners, prohormones etc) claiming to be a 'miracle pill' and an easy way to a decent physique made me overestimate the power of steroids, which although they are alot stronger than OTC stuff still dont work miracles.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Going to get a few sessions in with @logonator over the hols and possibly beyond.
> 
> Few reasons, one he has kindly offered, so taking him up on the offer, he is also a fu*king tank of a man ( check out his journal and pics ) and he hasnt got like that not knowing his sh*t, l also feel l need a but of extra motivation ATM so its all gonna help.
> 
> Weighed in at 15 st dead this morning so down 3 lb's.


well done on the continued weight loss Milky and thanks for the comments mate ........

I will do my upmost to help you release your inner Pittbull if you come to train with me ...always good to train with new people as i always feel i learn something myself , had a great back session with @Pscarb and have kept some of the tweaks he made to my technique right through my bulk ....

Recently did arms with NABBA's class 2 monster Gary Furguson, Gary gave me a great push and I put some pics of us on my blog

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/201220-loganators-log-8.html#post3736083

.....Gary is coming down again to scool me on legs this time , can't wait tbh

Loganator


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> well done on the continued weight loss Milky and thanks for the comments mate ........
> 
> I will do my upmost to help you release your inner Pittbull if you come to train with me ...always good to train with new people as i always feel i learn something myself , had a great back session with @Pscarb and have kept some of the tweaks he made to my technique right through my bulk ....
> 
> Recently did arms with NABBA's class 2 monster Gary Furguson, Gary gave me a great push and I put some pics of us on my blog
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/201220-loganators-log-8.html#post3736083
> 
> .....Gary is coming down again to scool me on legs this time , can't wait tbh
> 
> Loganator


Yeah l saw the pics mate he is a fu8king monster !


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> Carl is a great guy we trained at Olympic gym on my run in to the Universe I do think his positive approach will benefit you mate.......and this comes at a great time


Thanks a lot Pscarb mate , really enjoyed our session at Olypic and have kept the tweaks you made to my technique thanks


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> I agree with you flinty, i think 100% of people could improve someting, as no-one is perfect, no matter how much they claim it, things can always be improved.
> 
> Shamefully I can admit I rushed into things, expecting miracles, and tbh I did alright. However if I had known and experienced alot more I think I could be alot further along than I am now. Im not going to say I wasted my time, as I still made progress, and of course learnt, but I can categorically say I didnt make the most of my time.
> 
> Fortunately, like you milky ive learnt pretty sharpish that gear isnt the answer, its just an added supplement now in my eyes, but since learning that I feel ive had the kick up the **** I needed. Far too much advertising of products (not necessarily gear, more preworkouts, protein, mass gainers, fatburners, prohormones etc) claiming to be a 'miracle pill' and an easy way to a decent physique made me overestimate the power of steroids, which although they are alot stronger than OTC stuff still dont work miracles.


I say it consistently, you get your diet nailed and your strength and size go up by at least 20 % IMO.


----------



## Tommy10

Milky said:


> I say it consistently, you get your diet nailed and your strength and size go up by at least 20 % IMO.


Here! Here !


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Yeah l saw the pics mate he is a fu8king monster !


Ha isn't he just ....Great to have someone giving me the push made me feel like a little lad again but i love that as it gives me something to fight for ...

would rather look up to someone than down on them and would rather take critiscism than compliments any day


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Ha isn't he just ....Great to have someone giving me the push made me feel like a little lad again but i love that as it gives me something to fight for ...
> 
> would rather look up to someone than down on them and would rather take critiscism than compliments any day


Looking forward to being broken mate, really need it ATM.

What days / nights do you train etc and when ould be best for you ?

Really dont want to upset your routine or be any kind of hinderance to you.


----------



## loganator

I have sundays off atm ....I got no work on till after crimbo now so am flexible on trainin times just let me know when you wanna come...

Normal week looks like this

mon chest

tues back

wed legs

thurs shoulders

fri guns

sat bits and bats forearms lower back abs or whatever i think i need , legs again if im not sore


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> I have sundays off atm ....I got no work on till after crimbo now so am flexible on trainin times just let me know when you wanna come...
> 
> Normal week looks like this
> 
> mon chest
> 
> tues back
> 
> wed legs
> 
> thurs shoulders
> 
> fri guns
> 
> sat bits and bats forearms lower back abs or whatever i think i need , legs again if im not sore


Will pm you my number mate as work determines al lot of my time ATM.

Paul has me on P/P/L at the moment but pretty sure he will cut me some slack to get a few sessions in with you.

Probably have to make the most of the holiday break etc if thats ok with you mate.

Cant fu*king wait !


----------



## loganator

No probs milks


----------



## Milky

I am about to start me 6 hour re feed as per instructed :thumb:


----------



## loganator

If your off work it would be even better you can come for a full week and wee will reck the gym ... Not literally lol , I would prefer early aft but understand if you can't always come at my times and will try to accommodate you if its a problem

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> I am about to start me 6 hour re feed as per instructed :thumb:


Been having a few of those myself recently .....

Looking forward to prepping for contest again as I can't wait to get back on stage but not looking forward to being hungry as my appetite has gone crazy, infact lots of people who know me told me earlier this year that I would never make it thru the precontest diet because I'm told I have hollow legs instead of a stomach lol .

It's a good job I got willpower too


----------



## Milky

Cheat over, roll on next 5 days then 2 beautiful weeks off, gonna get my ar*e kicked royally by the logonator and cant wait !


----------



## onthebuild

What did your refeed consist of mate, anything that will make us jealous?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> What did your refeed consist of mate, anything that will make us jealous?


Nah mate just a KFC, a sunday dinner, some choccy and a few little treats.

Full as a gun now tho.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Nah mate just a KFC, a sunday dinner, some choccy and a few little treats.
> 
> Full as a gun now tho.


Sounds good! KFC is great, its chicken, but tastes so much better than anything I could cook. I hear theres not much fat in it either... :whistling: Although my source of info is @Fatstuff


----------



## Fatstuff

onthebuild said:


> Sounds good! KFC is great, its chicken, but tastes so much better than anything I could cook. I hear theres not much fat in it either... :whistling: Although my source of info is @Fatstuff


plenty of fat in it, good hormone healthy fat


----------



## Fatstuff

Believe it or not, this is what they cook kfc in

http://www.larchwoodfoods.co.uk/nutrition

Much better than many other fast food places lol


----------



## biglbs

What these?


----------



## Milky

Really not feeling well today.


----------



## Rykard

damn everyone is going down like flies


----------



## infernal0988

Morning Milky its mr Mime saying hello


----------



## Milky

Morning chaps.

Really really not good, praying its not this Norovirus thats going round.

I will definatly be throwing up at some point today, that l am sure of.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Morning chaps.
> 
> Really really not good, praying its not this Norovirus thats going round.
> 
> I will definatly be throwing up at some point today, that l am sure of.


Oh dear, that's doing a lot of people in at the moment. Hope you shake it off soon.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Really not feeling well today.


Sore throat, blocked nose, eyes feeling heavy, and no appetite. Man flu has arrived at my doorstep too.


----------



## bambi1550

onthebuild said:


> Sore throat, blocked nose, eyes feeling heavy, and no appetite. Man flu has arrived at my doorstep too.


I've got the same but the urge to eat everything in site.

I can see this having a drastic impact on my diet today :blink:

Will power!

Feel better guys!


----------



## aad123

Iv got the UK-Manflu also..been to see GP and prescribed some antibiotics. Not what you need just before Christmas.


----------



## Milky

Had to come home from work. Stomach cramps getting unbearable and running to the loo every ten mins, doesnt help when there are no facilities nearby.


----------



## aad123

Is this a regular problem for you ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Off to bed mate. Don't fight it.


----------



## Milky

aad123 said:


> Is this a regular problem for you ?


I do have a bad stomach regularly mate but this is more than that.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I do have a bad stomach regularly mate but this is more than that.


Just what you wanted for xmas mate!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Just what you wanted for xmas mate!


Really hoping to shake it ASAP mate, really has been painfull today.


----------



## Guest

What time did you get away m8? We had an early one, finished for about 2.

Got a cracking day friday, we did fridays work today. 2 small inspection holes put down for a day each, found the pipes in 15 mins both of them haha.

Friday its turn up sign in, go for breakfast, go home. Think everyone is having an early one fri, ant was saying he wants everyone gone for dinner.


----------



## luther1

Everyone round here has had that bug,throwing up and the sh!its and it lasted a few days too. Hope the full symptoms don't hit you and you feel better asap


----------



## biglbs

Feel a bit?

Get well soon mate


----------



## Milky

Stomach cramps / pains are killing me and really dont know what the best medication would be for them.


----------



## mark_star

Milky said:


> Stomach cramps / pains are killing me and really dont know what the best medication would be for them.


got the same thing mate, i've just taken some calcium carbonate (ant-acid) see if it will calm things down a bit


----------



## Milky

mark_star:3740807 said:


> got the same thing mate, i've just taken some calcium carbonate (ant-acid) see if it will calm things down a bit


Not ate a tap all day mate, couldnt risk it so god only knows whats still coming out.

I think l will get the wife to phone the doctor she works for.

Boss wants me in tomorow, l told him l aint making any promises.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Not ate a tap all day mate, couldnt risk it so god only knows whats still coming out.
> 
> I think l will get the wife to phone the doctor she works for.
> 
> Boss wants me in tomorow, l told him l aint making any promises.


Would some kind of laxative help clear you out mate? sounds stupid but its often your body trying to get rid of something it hasnt agreed with


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Not ate a tap all day mate, couldnt risk it so god only knows whats still coming out.
> 
> I think l will get the wife to phone the doctor she works for.
> 
> Boss wants me in tomorow, l told him l aint making any promises.


You tell him you will come in as long as he eats whatever you vomit,

last time i worked for some cvnt like him ,that is what is said,mind i was intending to leave...


----------



## Milky

I need to eat but head is banging, stomach still cramping and TBH l am fu*king terrified to eat anything.


----------



## lucs

Milky said:


> Stomach cramps / pains are killing me and really dont know what the best medication would be for them.


there has been a bug doing the rounds mate, my mother had it, then the mrs fourtatly it skipped me. not sure its the same thing but if it is its best to starve the bug


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> I need to eat but head is banging, stomach still cramping and TBH l am fu*king terrified to eat anything.


make sure you are still getting plenty of fluids, dehydration can make it worse


----------



## Milky

Cramps have gone but stomach still bad so dropped 3 diocalm and heading to work.

Still eaten nothing tho and still afraid to risk it TBH.


----------



## flinty90

its not that NORO virus is it bro ??


----------



## defdaz

Ah sh*t, you poorly too? Does sound like the norovirus thing - only good thing about it is that it's short lived generally. Hope you feel able to eat soon mate.


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3742338 said:


> its not that NORO virus is it bro ??


I dont think it is mate as apparently that involves projectile vommiting, thankfully that never happened.


----------



## mikemull

Sounds like what I had mate I didn't vomit just the ballroom blitz and bad stomach as well as bit of flu symptoms. I think it is a strain of Nora virus there's heaps of it around its knocked me for 6 I've gotten rid now but still can't be ****d getting back to the gym or sorting diet out. I feel your pain mate!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Fookin hell! I reckon every journal I've read on here today has been a journal of illness! Hope you're better soon mate.


----------



## Huntingground

Get well soon Milkster


----------



## biglbs

Merry christmas and have a bug time i call it...


----------



## Milky

Appetite finally back so had a big plate of bolognase nothing like diet food but having not eaten for 48 hours l dont care, l was starving.

lets just pray l dnot regret it !!

Got a little packeage today so need to get back on track before l even consider returning to the darkside.


----------



## Milky

just had a chat with the boss, got the orders for my next course and hoping to start on Sunday.

Really REALLY need to knuckle down here, christmas, illness or not, 35 weeks to my hol, if l cant do it in that lenght of time then l need a bullet TBH.


----------



## defdaz

.44? 

You can do it you old fart. Man up.  Looking forward to seeing what er your little package can do. :confused1: :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

After cardio and ECA my package always looks little, dont worry about it mate :whistling:

Seriously though, best of luck kicking the illness in the next few days.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> After cardio and ECA my package always looks little, dont worry about it mate :whistling:
> 
> Seriously though, best of luck kicking the illness in the next few days.


Mate l dont need the cold, its below average at best but hey ho...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Mate l dont need the cold, its below average at best but hey ho...


Dont get downheartened, at least the body's above average!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Dont get downheartened, at least the body's above average!


Oh l aint downhearted mate its filled 3 prams !

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Oh l aint downhearted mate its filled 3 prams !
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Never quite heard it put like that pmsl.


----------



## Milky

The course ;

4 mil : Sus and Deca ( 500 and 300 )

peps : as before, MOD GRF and GHRP 2.

Gear will be taken twice a week and diet is being changed to accomodate.

Cant fu*king WAIT !!


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> The course ;
> 
> 4 mil : Sus and Deca ( 500 and 300 )
> 
> peps : as before, MOD GRF and GHRP 2.
> 
> Gear will be taken twice a week and diet is being changed to accomodate.
> 
> Cant fu*king WAIT !!


So does that mean 2g test 1.2 deca? Or does it mean 2ml of sus250 2ml of deca150?

Some motivation for next week


----------



## Milky

2 mil sus 250 and 2 mil deca 150 mate.

Using ROHM for the first time as well.


----------



## onthebuild

Starting(ish) pics sunday?

Lowish dose compared to many on here, be interesting to see what @Pscarb 's knowledge plus your determination can do. Refreshing to see something other than chucking loads of gear in to get results.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Starting(ish) pics sunday?
> 
> Lowish dose compared to many on here, be interesting to see what @Pscarb 's knowledge plus your determination can do. Refreshing to see something other than chucking loads of gear in to get results.


I think the peps add to the gear mate and even before working with Paul l have never been one to advocate big courses, l have the mindset you end up pi*sing most of it out what your body cant process. I may be wrong but always been my theory.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I think the peps add to the gear mate and even before working with Paul l have never been one to advocate big courses, l have the mindset you end up pi*sing most of it out what your body cant process. I may be wrong but always been my theory.


Sounds like your creating a very anabolic 'environment' for your body mate. All the pieces seem in place, just got to make the most of it by the sounds of things. 100% effort and you'll be laughing.

Any specific goals/targets for this endevour?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Sounds like your creating a very anabolic 'environment' for your body mate. All the pieces seem in place, just got to make the most of it by the sounds of things. 100% effort and you'll be laughing.
> 
> Any specific goals/targets for this endevour?


Big and lean mate, visible abs and to look better than any other grandad in Turkey !!!


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Big and lean mate, visible abs and to look better than any other grandad in Turkey !!!


Lets hope this fella doesnt frequent turkey eh?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Lets hope this fella doesnt frequent turkey eh?
> 
> View attachment 104611


yeah bit lets fu*kng hope SHE does !


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> yeah bit lets fu*kng hope SHE does !


Indeed, everyone thinks thats his girlfriend, but I think its his mate. His wife is called Glauce Ferreira and is fit if you like that kind of thing.

His wife is the muscular one pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> The course ;
> 
> 4 mil : Sus and Deca ( 500 and 300 )
> 
> peps : as before, MOD GRF and GHRP 2.
> 
> Gear will be taken twice a week and diet is being changed to accomodate.
> 
> Cant fu*king WAIT !![/quote
> 
> My favourite course right there.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I think the peps add to the gear mate and even before working with Paul l have never been one to advocate big courses, l have the mindset you end up pi*sing most of it out what your body cant process. I may be wrong but always been my theory.


Totaly with you mate,i never advocate large doses unless specific requirements are there,old school baby...


----------



## TELBOR

Morning milky!


----------



## Milky

R0BLET:3745391 said:


> Morning milky!


Morning brothers.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate, feeling better? Cycle looks good, looking forward to following how you progress.


----------



## Milky

Still not 100 % so no gym BUT tomorow is another day so l am not getting too down about it.

Man it did me tho, l dont think l have ever gone so long without food !


----------



## Milky

I must say Chas is looking rather fetching in the dock in that white top.


----------



## loganator

haha cant wait to see the Milkster errupt !


----------



## Milky

Well todays food has been, well food TBH, nothng too scary but in all honesty not the best either.stomach just about back to normal.

Last day in work tomorow so gym Sat, Sun and Mon, cant fu8king wait now......

I now have 35 weeks to my hols, big things still to come for me l think.


----------



## mark_star

good man, stomach working just in time for crimbo. Bet you can't wait to get back in the gym


----------



## Milky

mark_star said:


> good man, stomach working just in time for crimbo. Bet you can't wait to get back in the gym


Supposed to start my course next week but you know what mate, and this may probably sound ridiculous, but l dont think l have earned the right to get back on it given the last few weeks.

If l cant sort my sh*t out then l wont go back on till l feel l deserve too.


----------



## mark_star

Milky said:


> Supposed to start my course next week but you know what mate, and this may probably sound ridiculous, but l dont think l have earned the right to get back on it given the last few weeks.
> 
> If l cant sort my sh*t out then l wont go back on till l feel l deserve too.


that's cool, do it when you're ready and when you'll get the most out of it. Big respect!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Supposed to start my course next week but you know what mate, and this may probably sound ridiculous, but l dont think l have earned the right to get back on it given the last few weeks.
> 
> If l cant sort my sh*t out then l wont go back on till l feel l deserve too.


Bang on mate,i had just started phase 2 when this illness and lack of training started so i stopped straight away,no point doing it at all,gotta push hard and get back to where we need to be first,then boooom!Glad i did or 3 weeks gear would expensive p1ss,nothing more apart from bored and shutting receptors.


----------



## Milky

Well, work is over so the diet can get nailed right on and l am in the gym tomorow, cant fu8king wait !


----------



## andyhuggins

Go milky.


----------



## Milky

Not long home from all the joy that is shopping, tomorow l have NOTHING on at all thank fu*k.

Decided to start my course tomorow as well, it will take a few weeks to kick in by which time l will be right back into it.

Pathetic as it sounds and l know it shouldnt be the case but being on really makes me focus a lot more, wrong mindset l know but just being honest.


----------



## Milky

Chest session Monday with @loganator sorted so cant fu*king wait for that.

The lump that is @Dave is also joining us so gonna be a top session l reckon....

Man l cant wait for the new yr, 35 weeks to go !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Supposed to start my course next week but you know what mate, and this may probably sound ridiculous, but l dont think l have earned the right to get back on it given the last few weeks.
> 
> If l cant sort my sh*t out then l wont go back on till l feel l deserve too.


I read this and thought thats very sensible and the best move , shows a good head on your shoulders



Milky said:


> Not long home from all the joy that is shopping, tomorow l have NOTHING on at all thank fu*k.
> 
> Decided to start my course tomorow as well, it will take a few weeks to kick in by which time l will be right back into it.
> 
> Pathetic as it sounds and l know it shouldnt be the case but being on really makes me focus a lot more, wrong mindset l know but just being honest.


then i read this and thought lol forget my last though X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> I read this and thought thats very sensible and the best move , shows a good head on your shoulders
> 
> then i read this and thought lol forget my last though X


Thing is its not like l have to get a diet in place etc, its already there, its not like l sont know if l can do it, l know l can so by the time the gear kicks in l know l will be ready to benefit from it.

I have spoke to a few people about it and this is partly the reason l am jumoing back on and TBH Paul reads this and if he feels l should approach it differently he will damn sure tell me.

And FTR l will damn sure listen :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Thing is its not like l have to get a diet in place etc, its already there, its not like l sont know if l can do it, l know l can so by the time the gear kicks in l know l will be ready to benefit from it.
> 
> I have spoke to a few people about it and this is partly the reason l am jumoing back on and TBH Paul reads this and if he feels l should approach it differently he will damn sure tell me.
> 
> And FTR l will damn sure listen :lol:


you dont have to explain yourself to me mate, you know the score you know what you need to do, you know where your minds at . i will support ya still in whatever your doing mate ...

Have a good christmas bro X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> you dont have to explain yourself to me mate, you know the score you know what you need to do, you know where your minds at . i will support ya still in whatever your doing mate ...
> 
> Have a good christmas bro X


Yeah l know mate and its not explaining as such more like having a chat amongst mates ( if that makes sense )

I cant wait for it too be over, not for any bad reasons but because l cant fu8king wait for the new yr to start !!


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Chest session Monday with @loganator sorted so cant fu*king wait for that.
> 
> The lump that is @Dave is also joining us so gonna be a top session l reckon....
> 
> Man l cant wait for the new yr, 35 weeks to go !


Looking forward to having you mate .......your mate Dave looks like a whomper !


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Looking forward to having you mate .......your mate Dave looks like a whomper !


Oh he's a lump mate at 6' 5 " and 19 ish stone.


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Up and at em.

All medication ready, oats been had, scrambled eggs when the wife gets up.

Blowing a gail here hence why l cant get back to sleep. TBH l am alos buzzing after getting the work monkey of my back knowing l have two weeks of total freedom.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Yeah l know mate and its not explaining as such more like having a chat amongst mates ( if that makes sense )
> 
> I cant wait for it too be over, not for any bad reasons but because l cant fu8king wait for the new yr to start !!


If cannot do that on a training journal,then we are all fooked,i find my training journal is mega supportive,realy useful.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> If cannot do that on a training journal,then we are all fooked,i find my training journal is mega supportive,realy useful.


I think its good when people give there opinions and you can explain your mindset and why you choose the path you do.

I may be making a mistake but l dont think l am TBH.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I think its good when people give there opinions and you can explain your mindset and why you choose the path you do.
> 
> I may be making a mistake but l dont think l am TBH.


No your not,i am starting to front load weds on,deca/sust,i will not feel it for 8 days normaly,i intended to go on in two weeks from last week,then i will shift to fat acting for 6 weeks,then off 2/3 weeks.

I feel that just knowing you have assistance coming or in or soon is a great motivator,anyone says it is not is frankly being economic with the truth imo.


----------



## Milky

Weighed in at 15 st again this morning.

Having been ill for 3 days and not really eating right its not too bad TBH.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I think its good when people give there opinions and you can explain your mindset and why you choose the path you do.
> 
> I may be making a mistake but l dont think l am TBH.


like i said mate only you know your mind and where your at, if you think its the right thing to do, then go for it bro .. X


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Thing is its not like l have to get a diet in place etc, its already there, its not like l sont know if l can do it, l know l can so by the time the gear kicks in l know l will be ready to benefit from it.
> 
> I have spoke to a few people about it and this is partly the reason l am jumoing back on and TBH Paul reads this and if he feels l should approach it differently he will damn sure tell me.
> 
> And FTR l will damn sure listen :lol:


to be honest mate i was going to ask why the fukc was you going to wait and why we had not discussed it before you put it out there  you was ill this is true but your not now, as you have said your diet is in place (it fukcing better be  and you best relax a little over Christmas) you are going to get a huge motivational kick training with @loganator for the next few weeks (no problem what so ever) plus you are mostly on long acting gear so again it will set you up nicely for when it kicks in.......


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> to be honest mate i was going to ask why the fukc was you going to wait and why we had not discussed it before you put it out there  you was ill this is true but your not now, as you have said your diet is in place (it fukcing better be  and you best relax a little over Christmas) you are going to get a huge motivational kick training with @loganator for the next few weeks (no problem what so ever) plus you are mostly on long acting gear so again it will set you up nicely for when it kicks in.......


I was just thinking out loud TBH mate and ultimatly was going too ask your opinion, and now l have it :thumbup1:

Exactly the reasons you stated as well, long acting gear etc.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> I was just thinking out loud TBH mate and ultimatly was going too ask your opinion, and now l have it :thumbup1:
> 
> Exactly the reasons you stated as well, long acting gear etc.


I only use long esters nice gradual kick and much more stable for a longer term cycle ....cypionate for me with tren and mast enanthate , @Pscarb gave me some great advice on peps when I trained with him and tbh I've not looked back .


----------



## ditz

I might have missed this mate but what sort of length of time are you expecting to stay on out of interest?


----------



## onthebuild

15 stone while ill and not getting food in is impressive mate. Tbh I think if you can maintain 15stone through illness you'll come out of this blast a much bigger but alot leaner 15 stone, if not higher.

Hard to gauge of course as unsure of how much fat you are carrying like.

Starting now gives you a perfect opportunity to enjoy christmas and new year, train like a maniac and then start feeling the gear in time to start the new year with a 'blast'.. mind the pun.

:thumb:


----------



## Milky

ditz said:


> I might have missed this mate but what sort of length of time are you expecting to stay on out of interest?


If l have done my sums correctly l think its a ten week course mate.


----------



## Milky

well l did it AGAIN.

I did a tanning jab and its knocked me sideways, l feel ill as fu*k now.

How many times do l say " never again "


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> well l did it AGAIN.
> 
> I did a tanning jab and its knocked me sideways, l feel ill as fu*k now.
> 
> How many times do l say " never again "


They make me really ill too, even give me a bad chest for 2 days. I don't think it agrees with some of us!


----------



## Guest

Why on earth do you bother with them hahaha, you are your own worst enemy :lol:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Why on earth do you bother with them hahaha, you are your own worst enemy :lol:


I dont fu*king know mate, l never learn.

Probably same as why you tw*ts drink, or even go for a run :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Guest

So whats the crack for tomorrow m8? What time you setting off down here?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> So whats the crack for tomorrow m8? What time you setting off down here?


No idea mate @loganator needs to answer this one..


----------



## loganator

Gym Name: Catts Gym

Address: 1a Church Drive, Orrell

City: Wigan

WN5 8ST

Phone Number: 01695 622717

1 oclock mate

@Dave


----------



## Guest

Sound as a pound mucka, see you there :thumb:


----------



## loganator

if you follow sat nav it will take you back of the building or try to but you cant get in that way so go round the front or just ask any pie eater thats around were's catts ?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Sound as a pound mucka, see you there :thumb:


I'll pick you up mate. texted you.


----------



## onthebuild

Good luck tomorrow mate, I expect to see you whinging and moaning at how much pain you're in from the session! :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Well l still feel queezy after that tw*ting tanning jab, the rest is in the bin and fu*k it !

Nodded off this afternoon on the couch so wide awake now, ah well no work for me tomorow, altho wife is working and really not happy about it :lol:


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Well l still feel queezy after that tw*ting tanning jab, the rest is in the bin and fu*k it !
> 
> Nodded off this afternoon on the couch so wide awake now, ah well no work for me tomorow, altho wife is working and really not happy about it :lol:


what you chasing a tan for mate? im naturally tanned lol,


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Well l still feel queezy after that tw*ting tanning jab, the rest is in the bin and fu*k it !
> 
> Nodded off this afternoon on the couch so wide awake now, ah well no work for me tomorow, altho wife is working and really not happy about it :lol:


what you chasing a tan for mate? im naturally tanned lol,


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> what you chasing a tan for mate? im naturally tanned lol,


I hate being pale mate, you look and feel better with a tan IMO, your just a jammy tw*t...

:lol:


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> I hate being pale mate, you look and feel better with a tan IMO, your just a jammy tw*t...
> 
> :lol:


you aint the first to say it either lol when you starting your cycle after new years now?


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> you aint the first to say it either lol when you starting your cycle after new years now?


No mate tomorow as the bosses instructions.

Had a bit of a moment where l was a bit unsure but Paul put me straight.


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> No mate tomorow as the bosses instructions.
> 
> Had a bit of a moment where l was a bit unsure but Paul put me straight.


looking forward to it? to be honest mate, i had you down for someone who uses trt like alot of the elder lads on here, ive just done pct, natty scum time


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> looking forward to it? to be honest mate, i had you down for someone who uses trt like alot of the elder lads on here, ive just done pct, natty scum time


Nah mate never bothered altho maybe l should !


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Well l still feel queezy after that tw*ting tanning jab, the rest is in the bin and fu*k it !
> 
> Nodded off this afternoon on the couch so wide awake now, ah well no work for me tomorow, altho wife is working and really not happy about it :lol:


Is it mt2 you been using milky , how bad is the queasiness ?

I was thinking of maybe trying it as I am a proper ****** and don't want to hammer the sunbeds


----------



## ditz

loganator said:


> Is it mt2 you been using milky , how bad is the queasiness ?
> 
> I was thinking of maybe trying it as I am a proper ****** and don't want to hammer the sunbeds


You should def give it a crack mate.

I get no real sides to speak of, even less if you have it pre bed.

Yet to see it work yet :lol: but I'm sure it will soon


----------



## loganator

I heard the sides of mt2 are feeling sick as a dog and spontanious wood .....


----------



## ditz

First one made me feel sick, like stomach cramps, but did it before bed so slept through most of it.

Following jabs were fine, haven't experienced the wood tbh


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Is it mt2 you been using milky , how bad is the queasiness ?
> 
> I was thinking of maybe trying it as I am a proper ****** and don't want to hammer the sunbeds


It is mate yeah but it has put me off this time TBH, used it for yrs tho and it does work.


----------



## biglbs

Have a great workout mate ,with @Dave and the @loganator ,bash in a few reps for Biglbs!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Have a great workout mate ,with @Dave and the @loganator ,bash in a few reps for Biglbs!


Will do mate.

If you do manage to get up here one day in the camper there is a little site up in Ashworth Valley mate if you need somewhere to pitch up.

Obviously a drink and meal will be on me, that goes without saying :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Will do mate.
> 
> If you do manage to get up here one day in the camper there is a little site up in Ashworth Valley mate if you need somewhere to pitch up.
> 
> Obviously a drink and meal will be on me, that goes without saying :thumbup1:


Thanks mate,i hope to get up there next spring,in the caravan for a week,so look forward to that,cheers buddy.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,i hope to get up there next spring,in the caravan for a week,so look forward to that,cheers buddy.


Dont know if you have heard about Bury Market mate but people love it !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Dont know if you have heard about Bury Market mate but people love it !


No what happens there?


----------



## Jay.32

merry xmas milky, have a gooden mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> No what happens there?


Just a massive market mate, every thing you could ever want and a great atmsophere.

My in laws absolutely love it, nothing like it down south they reckon.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Just a massive market mate, every thing you could ever want and a great atmsophere.
> 
> My in laws absolutely love it, nothing like it down south they reckon.


Prob not as there is fook all left here,Bethnal green market is still a laugh,or was,a few years ago,,,,,just up the road from muscleworks!


----------



## loganator

Merry Crimbo Chaps ! it's here .......And what better way to spend ones christmas eve than giving Milky and Dave a good beasting at the gym.....

Altho looking at the size of dave in his pic i may be lucky enough to be the one getting the said beasting lol!

O well we will have to see :lol: I woke up about 5 times last night with pre beasting exitement haha ...deffo not wired up right me


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> Merry Crimbo Chaps ! it's here .......And what better way to spend ones christmas eve than giving Milky and Dave a good beasting at the gym.....
> 
> Altho looking at the size of dave in his pic i may be lucky enough to be the one getting the said beasting lol!
> 
> O well we will have to see :lol: I woke up about 5 times last night with pre beasting exitement haha ...deffo not wired up right me


I was up @ 6 m8, loading the oats in (gonna need plenty of energy today on my mind)


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> I was up @ 6 m8, loading the oats in (gonna need plenty of energy today on my mind)


Daddybear size bowl about to be filled with oats and mass gain lol ....see you in a bit mate !


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Merry Crimbo Chaps ! it's here .......And what better way to spend ones christmas eve than giving Milky and Dave a good beasting at the gym.....
> 
> Altho looking at the size of dave in his pic i may be lucky enough to be the one getting the said beasting lol!
> 
> O well we will have to see :lol: I woke up about 5 times last night with pre beasting exitement haha ...deffo not wired up right me


And tonight Santa will keep ye awake,bringing all presents down chimney,tonight ,,,,,oh dear..


----------



## Milky

Look what Santa has just brought early !!!


----------



## Guest

Nice big flask now pal and you're rocking!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Nice big flask now pal and you're rocking!


Awwww mate, loads of compartments for my Kit Kats and wagon wheels.

Side compartmnets to keep my bottles of coke up right and two ice pack to keep em cool as well !


----------



## Guest

Haha was gonna say where do you put the bacon butties? :lol:

Mint that tho m8, where'd you get it?


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Awwww mate, loads of compartments for my Kit Kats and wagon wheels.
> 
> Side compartmnets to keep my bottles of coke up right and two ice pack to keep em cool as well !


Looks like a posh toaster on the illustration or is that just me lol

Very nice mate, X2 on what Dave said - I want one!!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Haha was gonna say where do you put the bacon butties? :lol:
> 
> Mint that tho m8, where'd you get it?


Extreme nutrition mate, even got 20 % discount as well so saved £15 on it.

Link is in the thread l did about them.


----------



## liam0810

Alright George. Just wishing you a happy Christmas pal and we'll catch up in the new year hopefully


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Look what Santa has just brought early !!!


Yes i noticed he brought you some apple pies and mince pies too haha!!!!............... PAAAUUUUUL! LOOK WHAT MILKY GOT !!!!!


----------



## loganator

here is my new food management system @Milky :lol:

I got the economy model


----------



## aad123

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Milky

Cracking chest session in with Log, and have to say one of the friendliest gyms l have ever been too, what a top place, and only £6 a week to train or £1.50 a session !!

Catts Gym, Wigan, anyone local l cant say enough good things about it.

Log's mate Stu put me to shame, 13 st and pushing 3 plates, strong little fu*ker that is, Log himself as wide as he is tall and again as strong as he looks, both really nice fella's who we ( and l think l can speak for Dave here ) will definalty visit again.

Not my usual chest sessin but thats why l went to see how other people do it, not many sets, plenty of intensity and the drop sets have left me shaking as l type this.

May just take him up on his offer of a leg session later this week but definatly want another couole in before l return to work.

Cheers Carl, really do apprecaite it :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild

Sounds like a great session mate, you'll be in bed by 8pm by the sounds of it!

I've just finished work and am on route to my girlfriends for xmas as I pretty much don't have family of my own. Can't wait!

Have a merry xmas one and all in here!


----------



## Milky

Just done it, my first jab, hoping it doesnt affect my sleep TBH.


----------



## ditz

Test always made me sleep like a baby after jabbing!


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Cracking chest session in with Log, and have to say one of the friendliest gyms l have ever been too, what a top place, and only £6 a week to train or £1.50 a session !!
> 
> Catts Gym, Wigan, anyone local l cant say enough good things about it.
> 
> Log's mate Stu put me to shame, 13 st and pushing 3 plates, strong little fu*ker that is, Log himself as wide as he is tall and again as strong as he looks, both really nice fella's who we ( and l think l can speak for Dave here ) will definalty visit again.
> 
> Not my usual chest sessin but thats why l went to see how other people do it, not many sets, plenty of intensity and the drop sets have left me shaking as l type this.
> 
> May just take him up on his offer of a leg session later this week but definatly want another couole in before l return to work.
> 
> Cheers Carl, really do apprecaite it :thumbup1:


really nice of you to say so mate ........your both welcome any time


----------



## Milky

One thing l have began to realise is l cannot fu*king wait to get on a purely BB'ing diet.

Get past christmas and completely focus for the next 35 weeks.

Not being a humbug here but its nice to be itching for it !


----------



## TELBOR

Merry Christmas Mate


----------



## Rykard

Have a great day - hope you are feeling better now :beer:


----------



## Milky

Merry christmas peeps.

@Dave and @loganator

feeling the chest this morning chaps, well and truly.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Merry christmas peeps.
> 
> @Dave and @loganator
> 
> feeling the chest this morning chaps, well and truly.


Aye m8, im very tender haha. legs and chest in pieces! Good breaky on the go should see me right haha


----------



## shaunmac

Merry christmas Milky!

Hope you have a great day, I can't wait for this Christmas lark to finish either.

Can't wait to get back on my proper food again, too much on to get much of a diet going


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Merry christmas peeps.
> 
> @Dave and @loganator
> 
> feeling the chest this morning chaps, well and truly.


Merry christmas mate


----------



## defdaz

Merry Christmas Milky and co.!


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> Merry Christmas Milky and co.!


Ha ha great minds mate, just posted on yours.


----------



## defdaz

Ha, awesome! Well I'm going to hold you to your promise in my journal mate! Let's show the young pups us old uns still have the berries!


----------



## Milky

Well chest and tri's have got slowly more painfull thro the day, cant fault it.

Fancy a workout tomorow but gonna struggle to find a gym so Thursday it is.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well chest and tri's have got slowly more painfull thro the day, cant fault it.
> 
> Fancy a workout tomorow but gonna struggle to find a gym so Thursday it is.


Not sure if mine's open tomorrow m8?

Will have a lookse on facebook now


----------



## Guest

Just got a msg on fb m8, gym closed tomorrow, then open 10-3, closed NY day, then open as normal


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Well chest and tri's have got slowly more painfull thro the day, cant fault it.
> 
> Fancy a workout tomorow but gonna struggle to find a gym so Thursday it is.


my gyms open everyday, gymll fix it rochdale, 10-8 everyday i believe if your in need of last resort


----------



## Milky

Well sort of lie in, been awake since around 4 am but nodded off quite a lot from there on in.

Breakffast was 6 scrambled eggs, 2 wholemeal toast and a coffee.

All my pills and my peps done as well so been a good morning.

Will see what @Daves plans are for tomorow and see what he is training may jump over to his gym with him.

Chest and tri's STILL sore, fu*king unreal really given the fact l said to Dave as we left l feel like we did nothing but l know were gonna feel it, fu*k me l was right !!!

The old " less is more " scenario is true !


----------



## Guest

Back tomorrow mucka, will be going in the morning if you fancy?

Aye my chest is still tight, just shows you mate once you hit your failures, dropset to squeeze the last bits of life out of them and you're done.


----------



## Milky

Well been and bought an Ab-roller this morning.

Then to Asda, got a load of steak from the reduced isle but they had some bird in a bird in a bird things reduced from £25 to £7 !!!

They fed 8 people tho so we decided it wasnt really a good idea, fu*king shame tho, they were a bargain !

Went to Boots for some bits for me, TK Max to take back an XXL jacket that was too small somehow and now back home.

Turkey leg on wholemeal for dinner then pep jab an hour later, treadmill this aft to get me back into it.

Sun bed tomorow and gym. In laws friday but there is a gym there at the school so l can do something at least.


----------



## loganator

Got Gary furguson coming tommorrow and i toild him i am going to send him home broken ....me and my big mouth lol think it might be a puker !!!!

I'll be taking the cam so it should make an interesting watch , my chest feels like it's clearing up so i hope i can give it 150%


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well been and bought an Ab-roller this morning.
> 
> Then to Asda, got a load of steak from the reduced isle but they had some bird in a bird in a bird things reduced from £25 to £7 !!!
> 
> They fed 8 people tho so we decided it wasnt really a good idea, fu*king shame tho, they were a bargain !
> 
> Went to Boots for some bits for me, TK Max to take back an XXL jacket that was too small somehow and now back home.
> 
> Turkey leg on wholemeal for dinner then pep jab an hour later, treadmill this aft to get me back into it.
> 
> Sun bed tomorow and gym. In laws friday but there is a gym there at the school so l can do something at least.


Hay i remember about ten years ago my Mrs bought me a bird on a bird with a bird thing,as i recall it tasted good and kept me up all night


----------



## biglbs

Cost a lot more though..............


----------



## Milky

@Pscarb

Paul if you read this, l now have BCAA powder and not the caps, can you let me know doses and times etc please mate.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Paul if you read this, l now have BCAA powder and not the caps, can you let me know doses and times etc please mate.


what powder?


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> what powder?


Its Pro-10's mate 2;1;1 if that means anything ?


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Its Pro-10's mate 2;1;1 if that means anything ?


i will email......


----------



## Milky

Sat watching " Mighty ships " on Quest this aft, very interesting but now l want the new box set of Deadliest catch !


----------



## Milky

up, peps done, pills done.

Rocket fuel coffee, 6 scrambled eggs on 2 wholemeal toast.

Drop wife at work then go train with Dave.

Cant wiat !!


----------



## 25434

Just to say best wishes for the coming year Milky.


----------



## Milky

Gym done, was a good one as we both were close to throwing up at the end and Dave emptied his guts next to his car.

Home now, DAB ariel fitted to my van and gonna do all the chores as the wife is in work today.


----------



## Milky

Been a cracking day, very productive for me.

Carpeted my van, cleaned up my lock up, been to the tip 3 times and still managed to eat on time an do my peps etc...

In laws tomorow so will do some bits down there.


----------



## Ginger Ben

How was your Xmas milky? Grand daughter had a good day I trust.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> How was your Xmas milky? Grand daughter had a good day I trust.


Very very peacefull mate thanks.

India didnt know what was going on TBH, but she's a;ways smiling anyway.

Didnt go too mad either so not feeling like a total water balloon which is a right result.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Very very peacefull mate thanks.
> 
> India didnt know what was going on TBH, but she's a;ways smiling anyway.
> 
> Didnt go too mad either so not feeling like a total water balloon which is a right result.


Good stuff, I've avoided the scales today but am anticipating a good 5lb gain! Lol


----------



## biglbs

How do you feelo on peps now,not tired or sleepy?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> How do you feelo on peps now,not tired or sleepy?


Bit too soon to show l think mate.

I hope they dont make me too drowsy tho.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Bit too soon to show l think mate.
> 
> I hope they dont make me too drowsy tho.


They did for a while with me ,probs 4 /6 weeks,then it settled,coming off i could not sleep though for same again:confused1:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> They did for a while with me ,probs 4 /6 weeks,then it settled,coming off i could not sleep though for same again:confused1:


It wont do me any harm mate getting some decent kip.

For me a decent kip is not waking up before 3 am, l feel like l have swam the channel if l manage that long !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> It wont do me any harm mate getting some decent kip.
> 
> For me a decent kip is not waking up before 3 am, l feel like l have swam the channel if l manage that long !


You and me both lately....lol


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> You and me both lately....lol


One good thing l got to watch Mighty Ships on Quest last night, fu*king brilliant !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> One good thing l got to watch Mighty Ships on Quest last night, fu*king brilliant !


I am falling asleep all over the place all day at moment,dropped poota twice,tea once,hit my head the lot,so fookin tired/flu'd up still...


----------



## Milky

On a training related issue l mixed my BCAA in with my shake earlier and it tasyed foul TBH so wont be dong that again in a hurry !


----------



## Milky

Well the insomnia has reared its head again.

Woke up and brain going 100 mph for some reason.

Mixed a shake with milk for a change and it is bloody awful TBH, water is much better.


----------



## Ser

[email protected] milk....i love milky, but not without the Y,its a very, very important letter!!!!

George, we love you, now lay back down and feel the love, drop off:wub: it was only a dream *hug* go to sleep sweetpea!


----------



## Milky

Well arrived at the in laws, gonna get father in law to open the gym for me in a bit hopefully and maydo a bit of shoulders, or mite leave it a day.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Well arrived at the in laws, gonna get father in law to open the gym for me in a bit hopefully and maydo a bit of shoulders, or mite leave it a day.


No brainer..... do it


----------



## loganator

howdly doodly mikerino ,

Hope you smashed them shoulders in matey !

did the boulders myself today and smashed some pb's ....

by the way mate you missed a cracker of a leg sesh with me and Gary , i was actually sore the same night mate drop sets all the way again felt sick but didn't manage to jub up ...... O well theres always next time when you and Dave come back


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> On a training related issue l mixed my BCAA in with my shake earlier and it tasyed foul TBH so wont be dong that again in a hurry !


Which BCAA you using mate? I'm only asking out of curiosity btw, I don't know of any that taste good!


----------



## Justin Cider

chilli said:


> Which BCAA you using mate? I'm only asking out of curiosity btw, I don't know of any that taste good!


bit of squash in there, sorted! can't taste it then lol


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> Which BCAA you using mate? I'm only asking out of curiosity btw, I don't know of any that taste good!


Its Pro-10 stuff mate but l mixed it with my shake and it made it taste awfull !


----------



## Milky

Justin Cider said:


> bit of squash in there, sorted! can't taste it then lol


Yeah mite give this a go, thing is it floats and l am weird with stuff TBH.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah mite give this a go, thing is it floats and l am weird with stuff TBH.


Aye m8, it does soak in eventually, you just have to keep shaking it.

I just give it a shake before each swig, no floaters then


----------



## Milky

Sex drive seems to be re surfacing again which cant be a bad thing.


----------



## Justin Cider

Milky said:


> Yeah mite give this a go, thing is it floats and l am weird with stuff TBH.


SHake t loads mate, works wonders


----------



## Milky

Had some dinner and give it 40 mins and l am off to do shoulders.

Not sure whats available in the gym but sure l can manage some amount of pain.


----------



## Justin Cider

stay strong! done a bit of upper body today and some fst-7 on triceps, was nearly sick after :laugh:


----------



## Milky

Managed a shoulder workout of sorts, purely DB's as thats all they had !

It was bloody stifling in this " gym " and it drained me quickly, no air in there at all.


----------



## Milky

Forgot to add wife walked round to gym with me so made her do some reverse leg curls and some leg extentions, tomorow should be funny :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Forgot to add wife walked round to gym with me so made her do some reverse leg curls and some leg extentions, tomorow should be funny :lol:


Just as you start to get sex,booom you fook her legs up,are you ravin' mate?


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Just as you start to get sex,booom you fook her legs up,are you ravin' mate?


She cant kick him off her that way :lol:

How were the numbers milky, you feeling strong? Or did the heat take it out of you?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild:3771848 said:


> She cant kick him off her that way :lol:
> 
> How were the numbers milky, you feeling strong? Or did the heat take it out of you?


Only went up to 20 kg's mate so went for numbers instead.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Only went up to 20 kg's mate so went for numbers instead.


Ahh fair play, better than nothing eh?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Ahh fair play, better than nothing eh?


Yeah was a bit gutted at the total lack of equipment mate TBH.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Yeah was a bit gutted at the total lack of equipment mate TBH.


guessing it was more of a 'healthclub' than a gym or something?

Saying that im at a budget 24hour gym and the DBs go to 36kg.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> guessing it was more of a 'healthclub' than a gym or something?
> 
> Saying that im at a budget 24hour gym and the DBs go to 36kg.


It was a gym attatched to the school mate, Milton Abbey l think its called, boarding school for wealthy kids.

Very very basic, 2 treadmills, 2 cross trainers, 3 bikes and 2 rowers.

Multi gym and some DB's.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> It was a gym attatched to the school mate, Milton Abbey l think its called, boarding school for wealthy kids.
> 
> Very very basic, 2 treadmills, 2 cross trainers, 3 bikes and 2 rowers.
> 
> Multi gym and some DB's.


Jesus my school had goalposts you could have done pull ups on if you wanted to, thats about it! A gym in a school sounds a bit plush!

How long you at the inlaws for?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Jesus my school had goalposts you could have done pull ups on if you wanted to, thats about it! A gym in a school sounds a bit plush!
> 
> How long you at the inlaws for?


Back home tomorow mate.

The gym here is next to the pool, all in the school grounds.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice cathedral too!


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Back home tomorow mate.
> 
> The gym here is next to the pool, all in the school grounds.
> 
> View attachment 105576


Ahh I see mate, if you'd have told me the gym was between the hunting lodge and the polo field I'd have known where you meant, what what? :lol:


----------



## shaunmac

Evening Milky man!

Hope you had a good christmas mate


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Evening Milky man!
> 
> Hope you had a good christmas mate


Fat as a house mate, so yeah pretty good.

How about you ?


----------



## zack amin

how did you find going from training juiced to el naturale mate? i didnt realise how bad doms were untill i became a natty scum


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> how did you find going from training juiced to el naturale mate? i didnt realise how bad doms were untill i became a natty scum


The drop in strength has done my swede in mate, l mean really bugged me but that hasnt really bothered me as much as work fu*king up all my routines etc.


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> The drop in strength has done my swede in mate, l mean really bugged me but that hasnt really bothered me as much as work fu*king up all my routines etc.


fair enough, i havent lost much in terms of strength, dont think im going to last untill the end of jan tho lol,


----------



## shaunmac

Milky said:


> Fat as a house mate, so yeah pretty good.
> 
> How about you ?


Good good. Yer not too bad, ive stayed roughly the same weight, about 13.5 stone ish.

I havent majorly pigged out to be honest as ive just been too busy trying to get to see all my family and all my girlfriend family too


----------



## Milky

Finally home, long long drive but its christmas and you make the effort for the ones you love.

Legs tomorow and cant wait.... still got another 7 days off work !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Finally home, long long drive but its christmas and you make the effort for the ones you love.
> 
> Legs tomorow and cant wait.... *still got another 7 days off work !*


How come m8?


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Finally home, long long drive but its christmas and you make the effort for the ones you love.
> 
> Legs tomorow and cant wait.... still got another 7 days off work !


Milky , Pick a session that you want to do with us and i'll tell you what day im doin it this week if you want


----------



## bennyrock

Merry Xmas and happy new year Milk Man !! NO ****


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Merry Xmas and happy new year Milk Man !! NO ****


Pi*s off you

:lol:


----------



## bennyrock

Play nice old man. Lol. X


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Play nice old man. Lol. X


Where you been knobrot ?


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Play nice old man. Lol. X


Where you been knobrot ?


----------



## bennyrock

Back went about 8 months ago so I am now on physio . Getting there slowly . Think I went big to soon. 200 kg deads ain't a good idea when not warmed up. Lol should be back in the new year ready to smash it up.


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Back went about 8 months ago so I am now on physio . Getting there slowly . Think I went big to soon. 200 kg deads ain't a good idea when not warmed up. Lol should be back in the new year ready to smash it up.


Mate, another nail in the deadlift coffin.

I dont do them, l cant risk my back and time off work.


----------



## Milky

KJW said:


> Did legs yesterday and paying the price today. DL's are definitley widowmakers. Suffer from them from time to time.
> 
> Any plans for New Year?


Big plans for next 34 weeks mate and cant wait.

Ironically was just gonna jump in your journal see what your up too.


----------



## bennyrock

I was about to start cutting as well !!! So now I'm half the man I was. Lol


----------



## onthebuild

Have a good day today mate, and kiss goodbye to 2012.

Tomorrow is just another day, but its also another year, I hope your big plans turn into humongous ones.

:beer:


----------



## Milky

Not long since got up so done my peps and now waiting so l can eat.

Brekky will be 75 grammes carbs ( oats ) and 6 scrambled eggs, a rocket fuel coffee and my medication ( Vit D, C, multi vit, thyroxin etc )

Probably train an hour after that, legs today and really gonna punish myself today, sick of the skinny fu*kers !


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate, have a good legs session 

Have a good New Year too :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Enjoy legs milky!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Enjoy legs milky!


Some how l cant see it mate.

Need to have a bath and shave first, my face is itching like mad !


----------



## Milky

Weighed in at 15 and hallf stone this morning for the record books.


----------



## cas

Milky said:


> Weighed in at 15 and hallf stone this morning for the record books.


Cracking progression man, do you have a before and current photo?


----------



## Milky

cas said:


> Cracking progression man, do you have a before and current photo?


No mate not posting weekly pics etc gonna wait till l get nearer my goals and hopefully see a better transformation.


----------



## defdaz

Legs for me too mate! What a way to bring in the New Year eh! I'm going to try 5 plates for a steffi graf.

Happy 2013 mate, bring it.


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> No mate not posting weekly pics etc gonna wait till l get nearer my goals and hopefully see a better transformation.


Like this...


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> Like this...
> 
> View attachment 105745
> View attachment 105746


Exactly Daz, far more impressive !


----------



## Milky

Legs done, lower left hand side of my back is now killing me for some reason.

shake and cocopops done, sunbed now and then pick up grandaughter.


----------



## ditz

Do u have any scoliosis mate ?


----------



## Milky

ditz said:


> Do u have any scoliosis mate ?


Nah mate, its not something that happens all the time but its quite noticable today.

Could be down to spending the last 2 nights on an airbed maybe.


----------



## Ginger Ben

defdaz said:


> Like this...
> 
> View attachment 105745
> View attachment 105746


Christ that's amazing! Nicely done daz


----------



## Justin Cider

Milky said:


> Not long since got up so done my peps and now waiting so l can eat.
> 
> Brekky will be 75 grammes carbs ( oats ) and 6 scrambled eggs, a rocket fuel coffee and my medication ( Vit D, C, multi vit, thyroxin etc )
> 
> Probably train an hour after that, legs today and really gonna punish myself today, sick of the skinny fu*kers !


What peps you on mate? I'm currently using mod grf 129 & ghrp6, lovin it so far haha


----------



## flinty90

Happy new year George.. hope you and your family have a great 2013 !!


----------



## Milky

Justin Cider said:


> What peps you on mate? I'm currently using mod grf 129 & ghrp6, lovin it so far haha


MOD GRF and GHRP2 mate running alongside my gear.


----------



## Justin Cider

Milky said:


> MOD GRF and GHRP2 mate running alongside my gear.


How you finding GHRP2?...

I'm now coming off, well still on but slowly tapering off, tempted to get on some prop as cutting but might stick on dbol as fed up of pinning with big pins, cba with it all as been on so long... Don't mind the frequency of peps haha...


----------



## Milky

Justin Cider said:


> How you finding GHRP2?...
> 
> I'm now coming off, well still on but slowly tapering off, tempted to get on some prop as cutting but might stick on dbol as fed up of pinning with big pins, cba with it all as been on so long... Don't mind the frequency of peps haha...


In what way mate ?


----------



## Justin Cider

Milky said:


> In what way mate ?


You done GHRP6? Heard your 'supposed' to feel less hungry on it etc and it's ment to be better, etc... Quite like the always hungry feeling on GHRP6 as I find it hard to eat a lot at times..


----------



## Milky

Justin Cider said:


> You done GHRP6? Heard your 'supposed' to feel less hungry on it etc and it's ment to be better, etc... Quite like the always hungry feeling on GHRP6 as I find it hard to eat a lot at times..


I have a sh*t appetite at the best of times mate and cant honestly say thats changed much.


----------



## Rykard

happy new year


----------



## Speedway

Happy new year Milky, all the best for the new year, hope your plans go well.


----------



## andyhuggins

Ha.ppy new year milky


----------



## biglbs

HAPPY NEW YEAR MATE


----------



## Milky

Welll my darling grandaughter has me up already but not allowed to do any fasted cardio so shake and PB it is.

Legs killing me from yesterday and burnt to a crisp from the sunbed, happy new yr !

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Welll my darling grandaughter has me up already but not allowed to do any fasted cardio so shake and PB it is.
> 
> Legs killing me from yesterday and *burnt to a crisp from the sunbed*, happy new yr !
> 
> :lol:


Ahh sunburn, heres me thinking you had a red vest on in your avi :lol:

Hows the back holding up now you're off the airbed?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Ahh sunburn, heres me thinking you had a red vest on in your avi :lol:
> 
> Hows the back holding up now you're off the airbed?


Better mate yeah.

Legs are making up for it tho !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Welll my darling grandaughter has me up already but not allowed to do any fasted cardio so shake and PB it is.
> 
> Legs killing me from yesterday and burnt to a crisp from the sunbed, happy new yr !
> 
> :lol:


Why you not allowed mate:confused1:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Why you not allowed mate:confused1:


Coz we have grandaughter mate and wife needs help.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Coz we have grandaughter mate and wife needs help.


Is that one statement or two seperate facts? 

My wife needs help,she got up with myself and daughter and has slipped back in bed without a word the sneaky fooker.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Is that one statement or two seperate facts?
> 
> My wife needs help,she got up with myself and daughter and has slipped back in bed without a word the sneaky fooker.


Facts mate and she does everything as it is so its not fair of me to stitch her up.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Facts mate and she does everything as it is so its not fair of me to stitch her up.


You're deffo gettin nookey again a? :thumb:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> You're deffo gettin nookey again a? :thumb:


Ha ha no mate not last night....


----------



## biglbs

Any discount codes for pro10 mate,i may order casein and bits in a mo?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Any discount codes for pro10 mate,i may order casein and bits in a mo?


dont have there chocolate whey its rank mate IMO !!


----------



## flinty90

flinty90 said:


> dont have there chocolate whey its rank mate IMO !!


Sorry that was a little abrupt..

i ordered 6 kg of whey from them,, 4 kg of chocolate - 2 kg of strawberry..

the chocolate whey was not to my taste its got a wierd bitter aftertaste to me, im used to having extreme which is the best i have ever tasted chocolate wise (my preference obviously)

there strawberry is very good but i found i have to mix it with the extreme shaker with the wire ball in to stop it getting bitty and lumpy. tastes good though.

delivery was spot on, and got a free shaker with order ..

apart from that they were fine and quick, just the choccy flavour is not my liking.. now im stuck with 4 kg i dont like . but i have a cunning plan


----------



## onthebuild

flinty90 said:


> Sorry that was a little abrupt..
> 
> i ordered 6 kg of whey from them,, 4 kg of chocolate - 2 kg of strawberry..
> 
> the chocolate whey was not to my taste its got a wierd bitter aftertaste to me, im used to having extreme which is the best i have ever tasted chocolate wise (my preference obviously)
> 
> there strawberry is very good but i found i have to mix it with the extreme shaker with the wire ball in to stop it getting bitty and lumpy. tastes good though.
> 
> delivery was spot on, and got a free shaker with order ..
> 
> apart from that they were fine and quick, just the choccy flavour is not my liking.. now im stuck with 4 kg i dont like . *but i have a cunning plan*


See if anyone has a protein they dont like and do a swap?


----------



## flinty90

onthebuild said:


> See if anyone has a protein they dont like and do a swap?


my brother is into his running and biking mate so as it was his 40th birthday other day guess what he had for a present lol ....

2 kg of chocolate Pro 10 whey haha... he hasnt been spoilt too much by other flavours so probably wont notice the aftertaste...


----------



## onthebuild

flinty90 said:


> my brother is into his running and biking mate so as it was his 40th birthday other day guess what he had for a present lol ....
> 
> 2 kg of chocolate Pro 10 whey haha... he hasnt been spoilt too much by other flavours so probably wont notice the aftertaste...


Hahaha you generous fvcker you :lol:

Better than it going to waste I guess! I cant fault maxiraws stuff for flavours, but now it isnt on offer I'll be shopping around. Quite like the look of some of 'the protein works' flavours, cherry bakewell and lemon shortcake sound too good to be true!


----------



## flinty90

Hey milky any plans today ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> Hahaha you generous fvcker you :lol:
> 
> Better than it going to waste I guess! I cant fault maxiraws stuff for flavours, but now it isnt on offer I'll be shopping around. Quite like the look of some of 'the protein works' flavours, cherry bakewell and lemon shortcake sound too good to be true!


They are lovely mate, not too sweet and make a nice change. No artificial colours or flavours either so the cherry isn't bright pink for example.

Feel free to use my referral code


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Any discount codes for pro10 mate,i may order casein and bits in a mo?


Milky5 mate..

:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Hey milky any plans today ??


Been and walked The Stig mate, plans are too eat right, do some TM, do some core and do some ab roller bits later, and in between watch dvd's and generally doss.

How about you ?


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> dont have there chocolate whey its rank mate IMO !!


I dont know about rank but its not for me at all chocolate whey, despite having a sweet tooth, chocolate drinks are to much for me.


----------



## Tassotti

Happy New Year Milky.

Looking forward to seeing you compete this year


----------



## flinty90

Tassotti said:


> Happy New Year Milky.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you compete this year


??? you competing milkman ?? cool


----------



## Tommy10

Happy new year Granpa G


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> ??? you competing milkman ?? cool


I dount it mate BUT if l could surprise myself then you never know.


----------



## Milky

Legs are feckin killing me !!!

Well its giving the wife something to laugh about.


----------



## biglbs

thanks sir



Milky said:


> Milky5 mate..
> 
> :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

@biglbs

Tom, the wife has just made what was sold us as a leg of lamb, it tasted nothing like lamb tho, more like beef.

Is there a reason for this or was it not what they said it was ?


----------



## Milky

Gonna text Paul l think, up my gear to 7 grammes a week as it seems to be the trend on here ATM...

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> @biglbs
> 
> Tom, the wife has just made what was sold us as a leg of lamb, it tasted nothing like lamb tho, more like beef.
> 
> Is there a reason for this or was it not what they said it was ?


Sounds like you were sold mutton dressed up as lamb mate pmsl,it has a strong flavour and would be tougher normaly,where from buddy?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Gonna text Paul l think, up my gear to 7 grammes a week as it seems to be the trend on here ATM...
> 
> :lol:


I just bought a 50ml barrel for next jab:rolleyes:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Sounds like you were sold mutton dressed up as lamb mate pmsl,it has a strong flavour and would be tougher normaly,where from buddy?


Yeah we thought as much mate.

was tougher and like l say tasted nearer to beef than lamb.

Got it from a meat stall in Bury market mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Sounds like you were sold mutton dressed up as lamb mate pmsl,it has a strong flavour and would be tougher normaly,where from buddy?


X2

I've just cooked a leg of lamb I got from bookers. Tasted more beefy than lamby. Was huge too, too big for lamb unless it had been on the dbol?!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> X2
> 
> I've just cooked a leg of lamb I got from bookers. Tasted more beefy than lamby. Was huge too, too big for lamb unless it had been on the dbol?!


This is likely to be a hogget 8 to 18 month old if flavour was not so strong mate,legaly still a lamb but old season,Milky buying from a market where rules are less stringent would have had mutton,it is more the practice.


----------



## Huntingground

Milky, did I read that you was thinking of competing mate? Would be awesome if you did and surprising too as you have never seemed to show an interest before. What's changed mate?

Happy New Year too.


----------



## Milky

Huntingground said:


> Milky, did I read that you was thinking of competing mate? Would be awesome if you did and surprising too as you have never seemed to show an interest before. What's changed mate?
> 
> Happy New Year too.


Honestly, l would like to push myself for once in my life and l think it would be an interesting experience to see what they guys and girls go thro to get such low BF.

The biggest problem / hurdle l have is my job tho, it pretty much dictates too much of my life, especially meal timings.

IF and its a big if, l feel l can get a rythmme going to the point l am going great guns then l may be tempted, l am not kidding myself tho, its a big if.


----------



## biglbs

Your job does demand sillyness mate,though people have done worse,i used to work with Ray Stacey on the doors after he worked all day,he would literaly fall asleep in front of me on his feet in a busy noisey night club,i could not believe what he went through,then he won the lottery,,,one of the 7 doorman to do so at once in 90's from Time in basildon-the only club i did not work with him ffs


----------



## Tassotti

You can do it Milky. I have seen it in the stars


----------



## Milky

Just waiting for laptop to fire up and were off...

Peps done and a litre of water here to consume.


----------



## onthebuild

Good luck today mate, I hear @loganator is going to be destroying you again.


----------



## Northern Lass

Come on Milky you can do it ,

Your subbed :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Morning Milky , I just got up lol that thread last night tired me out so you may get an easy session .............

Haha not !

See you in a bit mate , be great to see you again

Loganator


----------



## Milky

Got to get home and get some carbs in me for my session with Log.

Currently babysitting while wife and daughter do the sun bed.


----------



## Milky

Just been to the GNC shop in Bury and bought myself some Met Rx BCAA caps. really cant do the powder, tastes vile...

£14 for 240 caps, dont know if thats a decent price but was stuck and needed them.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Just been to the GNC shop in Bury and bought myself some Met Rx BCAA caps. really cant do the powder, tastes vile...
> 
> £14 for 240 caps, dont know if thats a decent price but was stuck and needed them.


Do you really think you need them mate?

I used time have the BBW excel stuff intra training, was rank stuff pmsl but everyone was banging on about bcaa's so I followed the crowd lol

Water will do for now


----------



## Milky

Good session in with Loganator, back is suitably battered now, also feeling it in the bi's and traps slightly.

Not as strong as him but not a million miles off, but one thing l did see is his legs are like bastard tree trunks ! ( tw*t :lol: )


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Do you really think you need them mate?
> 
> I used time have the BBW excel stuff intra training, was rank stuff pmsl but everyone was banging on about bcaa's so I followed the crowd lol
> 
> Water will do for now


Rob l honestly dont know mate but people say you do so l do as l am told.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Rob l honestly dont know mate but people say you do so l do as l am told.


The things we do eh?!

Sounds like a good session mate


----------



## kingdale

flinty90 said:


> apart from that they were fine and quick, just the choccy flavour is not my liking.. now im stuck with 4 kg i dont like . but i have a cunning plan





flinty90 said:


> my brother is into his running and biking mate so as it was his 40th birthday other day guess what he had for a present lol ....
> 
> 2 kg of chocolate Pro 10 whey haha... he hasnt been spoilt too much by other flavours so probably wont notice the aftertaste...


You had 4kg of whey you dont like and you still only gave him 2kg you tight cvnt :lol:


----------



## shaunmac

Milky said:


> Rob l honestly dont know mate but people say you do so l do as l am told.


Ive just got a delivery of 1000 1000mg 4:1:1 BCAA's. Definitely going to last me a fair while! 5 pre and 5 post workout. Got them from Bulk Supplements for £80


----------



## flinty90

kingdale said:


> You had 4kg of whey you dont like and you still only gave him 2kg you tight cvnt :lol:


lol i had already opened 1 bag to find out i didnt like it so i was stuck with 1 kg

the other kg is in cupboard, i have found if i mix it with extreme nutrition chocolate whey it tastes a lot better so palleteable..

i said he was my brother not my sex partner lol 2kg is plenty


----------



## Milky

Today has been a good day.

fasted cardio ; good

diet ; good

training ; good

Life is good :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Well back is killing me, as are forearms and tendons so its all good here.

Intention was to do some abs and core work this morning when l woke up but lower back wont allow it so will do them later.

Training with @loganator has given me a bit of drive to push myself harder than l normally do, the drop sets are definatly going to be a part of my regular routine now, just hope l can find someone in the gym to drop the plates for me !!


----------



## Milky

Hair cut, bought 2 pairs nice Firetrap jeans at £20 a pair so result there and about to eat then hit the sunbed.

Great being off work, able too eat on time, pin on time and hit the gym at a reasonable time.


----------



## Milky

Set off for sunbed and stomach a bit unsettled so turned back, on a positive front won £50 on the lottery last night !


----------



## Dai Jones

pair of firetraps for £40, £50 on lottery ya on a winner Milky what next


----------



## Milky

new diet thro from Paul, looks a lot more calories etc which isnt a problem, cardio, all good and cant wait for and training wise l feel with @loganator help l have reached a higher peak of inflicting myself some pain so happy with that, its all down to me now...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> new diet thro from Paul, looks a lot more calories etc which isnt a problem, cardio, all good and cant wait for and training wise l feel with @loganator help l have reached a higher peak of inflicting myself some pain so happy with that, its all down to me now...


Sounds good milky, long may it continue


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> new diet thro from Paul, looks a lot more calories etc which isnt a problem, cardio, all good and cant wait for and training wise l feel with @loganator help l have reached a higher peak of inflicting myself some pain so happy with that, its all down to me now...


Pyramid and drop sets with negatives are awsome mate,i love them but remember to back off a bit here and there as they do hammer your very soul.


----------



## biglbs

MINE ON MON/TUES,,,,,haha


----------



## Milky

Jab day today, tried blues last time, way way too slow so back to greens.........

Wife is going shopping tomorow as l am back to work unfortunatly on the bloody airport.

That is ONE hurdle l need to overcome, getting food and water on the bloody runway, fu*k knows how we are supposed to manage all day with without sustanance and drinks.


----------



## ditz

I can't even imagine jabbing myself with a green.. You might aswell just drill a 10mm hole in your ar*e and pour it in :lol:

Just goes to show the younger generation are all poofs lol.


----------



## bluejoanna

Good luck with getting your food sorted Milky - Sounds like you have a complete nightmare with food sometimes......And what a result on the jeans and the lottery, an excellent start to the New Year x


----------



## nogger

All looking good in here mate.....And training going up a notch as well.


----------



## Milky

Ok so home but after a couple of sessions with @loganator l feel like l want to destroy myself and l dont have it in the tank to do that with my legs tonight so the morning it is.

REALLY not making an excuse l swear, l want to give it my all and if l cant then it can wait 12 hours or so.

Tomorow its my intention to do as brutal a workout as l can possibly do and then moan like fu*k about it for days !!

Fridge and cupboards are getting filled tomorow with everything l need and fu*k all l dont....


----------



## Milky

Not long out of bed, peps done and waiting half an hour to eat.....

Give it an hour then hit legs and if possible the sun bed....


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Jab day today, tried blues last time, way way too slow so back to greens.........
> 
> Wife is going shopping tomorow as l am back to work unfortunatly on the bloody airport.
> 
> That is ONE hurdle l need to overcome, getting food and water on the bloody runway, fu*k knows how we are supposed to manage all day with without sustanance and drinks.


fcukin hell mate, what you doing harpooning for whales? lol i did a cycle on greens, scar tissues was to much, switched back to blues,you hide must be made out of leather lol


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> fcukin hell mate, what you doing harpooning for whales? lol i did a cycle on greens, scar tissues was to much, switched back to blues,you hide must be made out of leather lol


It has never bothered me mate TBH, l just want it done !


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> fcukin hell mate, what you doing harpooning for whales? lol i did a cycle on greens, scar tissues was to much, switched back to blues,you hide must be made out of leather lol


Personaly i have had more problems using smaller pins than green,greens in over 25 plus years given no probs at all,as they go right in muscle,it is their purpose.It is fun too,you hear it pop sometimes,more manley grrrr.


----------



## Milky

Legs done, l feel sick, l mean light headed and sick !

In a good way tho. Really really pushed myself !


----------



## flinty90

well done mate !! keep at it


----------



## mark_star

Milky said:


> Legs done, l feel sick, l mean light headed and sick !
> 
> In a good way tho. Really really pushed myself !


excellent, careful you don't fall over


----------



## Milky

Well been round the shops and my legs dont feel too sore which concerns me, they best be sore tomorow !


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Well been round the shops and my legs dont feel too sore which concerns me, they best be sore tomorow !


bad sign when they dont hurt on the day mate, means tomorrows aftermath is going to be brutal, good luck taking a sh1t lol


----------



## zack amin

biglbs said:


> Personaly i have had more problems using smaller pins than green,greens in over 25 plus years given no probs at all,as they go right in muscle,it is their purpose.It is fun too,you hear it pop sometimes,more manley grrrr.


i suppose you lads are alot bigger then me anyway, i almost tore myself a new ****hole pinning with them lol


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Well been round the shops and my legs dont feel too sore which concerns me, they best be sore tomorow !


Oh it will come mate!! And if it doesn't I will pay @Dave to rape you so you can't walk..... how's that ?! 

I will be paying him in Peanut butter and compliments :lol:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Oh it will come mate!! And if it doesn't I will pay @Dave to rape you so you can't walk..... how's that ?!
> 
> I will be paying him in Peanut butter and compliments :lol:


They will be tomorow mate l am pretty sure, in fact now l have sat down l am feeking it !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> They will be tomorow mate l am pretty sure, in fact now l have sat down l am feeking it !


That's better :beer:


----------



## Milky

Weighed in at 16 st !!

Dont feel " fatter " tho so its got to be down to the gear and peps.....

Paul has given me fair warning l will put on a bit of chub but hey been fat for 20 yrs, another few months wont matter...


----------



## biglbs

Well done mate,good work


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Well done mate,good work


Really getting into it again, training with Log has given me a bit of an idea about how much intensity l need to hit the spot, its something l have been lacking especially since l stopped training with Dave as often, he helped me hit most of my pb's.


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Weighed in at 16 st !!
> 
> Dont feel " fatter " tho so its got to be down to the gear and peps.....
> 
> Paul has given me fair warning l will put on a bit of chub but hey been fat for 20 yrs, another few months wont matter...


how much did you weigh before you started cycle and peps mate?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Really getting into it again, training with Log has given me a bit of an idea about how much intensity l need to hit the spot, its something l have been lacking especially since l stopped training with Dave as often, he helped me hit most of my pb's.


Yup,i can see why,his whole concept is pretty much the same as mine,for the training,stimulating fast and slow twitch fibres,allowing growth and recovery the whole lot,just keep with your workouts as he is showing you and you'll not go far wrong imo.Don't forget to back off here and there though and take time out,though i know your job forces that on you,which aint all bad realy,or you may overtrain knowing you


----------



## defdaz

mal said:


> Are you gonna do a comp milkster?


Great idea.... come on milky! If I am.... :devil2: ...


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> how much did you weigh before you started cycle and peps mate?


Hovered around 15 to 15 st 3 lbs mate



biglbs said:


> Yup,i can see why,his whole concept is pretty much the same as mine,for the training,stimulating fast and slow twitch fibres,allowing growth and recovery the whole lot,just keep with your workouts as he is showing you and you'll not go far wrong imo.Don't forget to back off here and there though and take time out,though i know your job forces that on you,which aint all bad realy,or you may overtrain knowing you


Yeah l am old enough and stupid enough to realise now too much can be worse than not enough mate so if l feel the need l will lighten the wieghts for a week or so to let myself recover.



defdaz said:


> Great idea.... come on milky! If I am.... :devil2: ...


You know mate you SHOULD do a comp and be fu*king proud of yourself !


----------



## Milky

Legs are getting more sore by the hour, great news....

Been shopping, 8 bags Hollands pie, 2 bags McCain's finest oven chips, beans, peas and 5 jam roly poly's !

I fu*king wish :lol:


----------



## zack amin

nice weight gain:thumb:


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> nice weight gain:thumb:


Dont for a minute think its all " clean " mate but like l say l dont feel too fat so its not all bad.


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> You know mate you SHOULD do a comp and be fu*king proud of yourself !


I am mate! I'm doing the UKBFF North show on 2nd June up in geordie land. It's run by my mate and new pro Anth Bailes so want to support it. Bit of a trek, mind!


----------



## Mingster

defdaz said:


> I am mate! I'm doing the UKBFF North show on 2nd June up in geordie land. It's run by my mate and new pro Anth Bailes so want to support it. Bit of a trek, mind!


Might just pop in to see you there Daz


----------



## Milky

All meals prepped for tomorow, fully organised and ready to roll.

My new diet is a lot more food and a lot easier to consume, Paul must pull his hair out with my eating !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> All meals prepped for tomorow, fully organised and ready to roll.
> 
> My new diet is a lot more food and a lot easier to consume, Paul must pull his hair out with my eating !


Using that new bag I hope 

When you say more food is this in place of less shakes mate?


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Using that new bag I hope
> 
> When you say more food is this in place of less shakes mate?


Yeah mate altho TBH the shakes dont bother me, there actually easier to get down me on time.

I am still taking shakes with me in case l dont get to stop and eat properly.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Yeah mate altho TBH the shakes dont bother me, there actually easier to get down me on time.
> 
> I am still taking shakes with me in case l dont get to stop and eat properly.


I agree mate and I have 2/3 when at work, cold protein and carbs in Tupperware isn't the easiest of things to consume is it!


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> I agree mate and I have 2/3 when at work, cold protein and carbs in Tupperware isn't the easiest of things to consume is it!


Honestly people think l make it up but on Friday all we could get was what we ate before we started work as we were stuck on a taxi way at the airport, no facilities, no way of getting out fu*k all.

So we get thro security at 10 am and thats it. all drinks confiscated and if you have no food your not getting any.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Honestly people think l make it up but on Friday all we could get was what we ate before we started work as we were stuck on a taxi way at the airport, no facilities, no way of getting out fu*k all.
> 
> So we get thro security at 10 am and thats it. all drinks confiscated and if you have no food your not getting any.


Sounds a little shíte really, surely they must let you have water for H&S reasons?! Tits


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Honestly people think l make it up but on Friday all we could get was what we ate before we started work as we were stuck on a taxi way at the airport, no facilities, no way of getting out fu*k all.
> 
> So we get thro security at 10 am and thats it. all drinks confiscated and if you have no food your not getting any.


surely not being allowed any food is contrary to hse?


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Sounds a little shíte really, surely they must let you have water for H&S reasons?! Tits


Nope, unless its purchased inside the airport, just as if you were flying.



Rykard said:


> surely not being allowed any food is contrary to hse?


They play the old " sooner you get done the sooner we get off here " card mate. They dont say it outright but its basically tough sh*t.


----------



## defdaz

Mingster said:


> Might just pop in to see you there Daz


And to compete, yes?


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Nope, unless its purchased inside the airport, just as if you were flying.
> 
> They play the old " sooner you get done the sooner we get off here " card mate. They dont say it outright but its basically tough sh*t.


that's really sh1te - have any of you 'gone down' to give them a scare?


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> that's really sh1te - have any of you 'gone down' to give them a scare?


No point mate, just make our lives harder next time.


----------



## Mingster

defdaz said:


> And to compete, yes?


Certainly

As long as there is a manly powerlifting section


----------



## onthebuild

Do you not get a dinner hour milky, where you could leave the airport and eat and then go through security again?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Do you not get a dinner hour milky, where you could leave the airport and eat and then go through security again?


Nope, we even struggle to get out to the bog.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Nope, we even struggle to get out to the bog.


Fvcking hell mate, I hope you get paid well or thats mental. Is the airport thing for the long term, or once the jobs done will you have better conditions?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell mate, I hope you get paid well or thats mental. Is the airport thing for the long term, or once the jobs done will you have better conditions?


Were in there once every 3 weeks or so mate.

We are getting better at hiding stuff tho :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Were in there once every 3 weeks or so mate.
> 
> We are getting better at hiding stuff tho :whistling:


Ohh god, I do not want to know!!!


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Were in there once every 3 weeks or so mate.
> 
> We are getting better at hiding stuff tho :whistling:


two words - freezer bags ..... need to watch the tie wraps though


----------



## Milky

Well its treadmill o clock again.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

hey mate. Haven't checked in for a while. Just dropping in to say hello


----------



## Milky

Just done a push session, hammered it royally but pain in my right shoulder held me back a bit, hey ho such is life.

Non training day tomorow so slight lie in as will do cardio in the evening.


----------



## shaunmac

Good man! Keep up the good work


----------



## Milky

Fu*king sore today.


----------



## Justin Cider

Milky said:


> Fu*king sore today.


Training with one of my copper mates today, gonna put her thru legs... She's never gonna be the same again :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Morning mate,hope you are well.


----------



## alan_wilson

What's involved with your pull workout mate? I'm aware you may change it up from time to time.

Just so I can leave the the body parts ready for Saturday!


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> What's involved with your pull workout mate? I'm aware you may change it up from time to time.
> 
> Just so I can leave the the body parts ready for Saturday!


Back, rear delts, biceps and traps mate, only 8 sets each tho, you'll be fine


----------



## Ginger Ben

How'd the grub go down today Milky, you on new diet now?


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Back, rear delts, biceps and traps mate, only 8 sets each tho, you'll be fine


Excellent, winner!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> How'd the grub go down today Milky, you on new diet now?


Only started it " officially " yesterday mate but it is bang on the money. Plenty of food, all stuff l can eat easily and quickly so result all round for me.

Had a chat with the boss tonight, told him how happy l am with it and really throwing myself into it again.

32 week to Turkey, 32 weeks to get the holiday pic l have always wanted and 32 weeks till l totally embarrass my daughter as people point and stare :lol:


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Excellent, winner!


What times best for you mate ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Only started it " officially " yesterday mate but it is bang on the money. Plenty of food, all stuff l can eat easily and quickly so result all round for me.
> 
> Had a chat with the boss tonight, told him how happy l am with it and really throwing myself into it again.
> 
> 32 week to Turkey, 32 weeks to get the holiday pic l have always wanted and 32 weeks till l totally embarrass my daughter *as people point and stare* :lol:


They definitely will! :lol:

That all sounds good mate, nice to get a fresh plan for the new year, will things change again before the holiday?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> They definitely will! :lol:
> 
> That all sounds good mate, nice to get a fresh plan for the new year, will things change again before the holiday?


I will probably take my foot of the gas mate slightly but will continue to train etc...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I will probably take my foot of the gas mate slightly but will continue to train etc...


I more meant is there a pre holiday ripping phase where Paul has you on egg whites and raw broccoli? lol


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Only started it " officially " yesterday mate but it is bang on the money. Plenty of food, all stuff l can eat easily and quickly so result all round for me.
> 
> Had a chat with the boss tonight, told him how happy l am with it and really throwing myself into it again.
> 
> 32 week to Turkey, 32 weeks to get the holiday pic l have always wanted and 32 weeks till l totally embarrass my daughter as people point and stare :lol:


Can we see a before picture please ? :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> I more meant is there a pre holiday ripping phase where Paul has you on egg whites and raw broccoli? lol


Sorry mate thought l read AFTER !

I am scared to ask :lol:


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> Can we see a before picture please ? :whistling:


You can, in 32 weeks time !

I am going to take one a week between now and the hols then post them all together :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> You can, in 32 weeks time !
> 
> I am going to take one a week between now and the hols then post them all together :thumbup1:


Tease:laugh:


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> Tease:laugh:


Said it before that people dont see the difference weekly etc so want to have an impact :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Sorry mate thought l read AFTER !
> 
> I am scared to ask :lol:


I'll ask and let you know


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> What times best for you mate ?


Any time mate, I'm easy, what ever is good for you


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Any time mate, I'm easy, what ever is good for you


Early as poss mate around 10 ish would be great TBH.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Only started it " officially " yesterday mate but it is bang on the money. Plenty of food, all stuff l can eat easily and quickly so result all round for me.
> 
> Had a chat with the boss tonight, told him how happy l am with it and really throwing myself into it again.
> 
> 32 week to Turkey, 32 weeks to get the holiday pic l have always wanted and 32 weeks till l totally embarrass my daughter as people point and stare :lol:


32 weeks, don't forget to ask me about the parking!!


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Early as poss mate around 10 ish would be great TBH.


That's good, I can hop of to bury to see a mate of mine after.

Ten o clock it is then mate.


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> That's good, I can hop of to bury to see a mate of mine after.
> 
> Ten o clock it is then mate.


Will text you before hand mate anyway.... looking forward to it altho if you end up in A and E with that muscle / kidney failure thing l am not responsible :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson

Haha, no chance looking forward to it


----------



## 3752

Ginger Ben said:


> I more meant is there a pre holiday ripping phase where Paul has you on egg whites and raw broccoli? lol


the diet will start to tighten up on milky's next cycle but it will be a progressive thing that has really started now, with milky's tough working life hitting him with everything all at once at the end will not work so we have to plan ahead.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pscarb said:


> the diet will start to tighten up on milky's next cycle but it will be a progressive thing that has really started now, with milky's tough working life hitting him with everything all at once at the end will not work so we have to plan ahead.....


Interested to see how things progress. Cheers


----------



## Milky

Forgot to say last night, lifts not too bad again, 120 on flat but only 50 on the DB's which is a bit disappointing BUT its only 2 weeks into my course and peps so hopin strength will get even better.

Hoping to smash some PB's and possibly keep up with @Dave and @loganator !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Forgot to say last night, lifts not too bad again, 120 on flat but only 50 on the DB's which is a bit disappointing BUT its only 2 weeks into my course and peps so hopin strength will get even better.
> 
> Hoping to smash some PB's and possibly keep up with @Dave and @loganator !


You will need that strength in August mate

The wheels on my bike are going around and around...once more


----------



## Milky

Off we go. Lower back still twinging from work yesterday. Insomnia and mad dreams back as well.


----------



## Tassotti

Milky said:


> Off we go. Lower back still twinging from work yesterday. Insomnia and mad dreams back as well.


Couldn't sleep a wink all night, even though I'm super tired :cursing:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Off we go. Lower back still twinging from work yesterday. Insomnia and mad dreams back as well.


 Oh sh1t,hope it sorts


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3806316 said:


> Oh sh1t,hope it sorts


Sh*t happens mate. Its not going to stop me.


----------



## Milky

Legs blitzed well sort of.

Gym was battered so couldnt do hams and calves so l thought l would just pop in and do them tomorow, hope if the boss reads thats ok.

Been told l dont look like l have put any " bad weight " on so taking that as a compliment.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Gutted m8, tyre on my car fcuked! Laura is going to drop me in tomorrow


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Gutted m8, tyre on my car fcuked! Laura is going to drop me in tomorrow


Ah sh*t, can get you if you want mate just someone will have to jump inn the back.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Ah sh*t, can get you if you want mate just someone will have to jump inn the back.


Nah its fine m8, shes in work @ half 7 anyway


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Nah its fine m8, shes in work @ half 7 anyway


What happened ?

Thought you had pulled over to use your phone mate TBH.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Off we go. Lower back still twinging from work yesterday. *Insomnia and mad dreams back as well*.


Tren m8 ?


----------



## Milky

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Tren m8 ?


No not this time.

I kid you not l had a dream last night and l wish to fu*k l had wrote it all down because it would have made one hell of a movie, some really freaky sh*t going on !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> No not this time.
> 
> I kid you not l had a dream last night and l wish to fu*k l had wrote it all down because it would have made one hell of a movie, some really freaky sh*t going on !


Yeah, the tren dreams are starting for me, thing is though, I love them  When I wake up I wanna go back to sleep to finish them.

Last night was getting a train for no reason then having to fight 2 ppl selling double glazing in a car park before being attacked by a wierd looking crocodile on a beach ! Ah man it was great.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> What happened ?
> 
> Thought you had pulled over to use your phone mate TBH.


Nah could hear a rumbling fromt he back, tyre was down. Lucky enough it must be a slow puncture managed to get home on it


----------



## Milky

Nothing to report really.

Legs killing me, chest and tri's are still noticably sore, diet going great, training bang on and mirror seeing some improvements already so its all good.


----------



## TELBOR

Re; the six pack bags I think he said around £60 mate.


----------



## Milky

R0BLET:3809934 said:


> Re; the six pack bags I think he said around £60 mate.


IMO mate well worth it.

Just organizes your sh*t and saves forgetting stuff.

They keep your food well chilled as well.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> IMO mate well worth it.
> 
> Just organizes your sh*t and saves forgetting stuff.
> 
> They keep your food well chilled as well.


Yeah that's what Flinty said about the chilled bit.

Gym bag isn't doubling up well as a lunch box anymore lol


----------



## Milky

Well one of my work mates just destroyed my faith in humanity.

Chips and gravy, plenty of salt an vinegar and a butterred muffin, the tw*t.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Well one of my work mates just destroyed my faith in humanity.
> 
> Chips and gravy, plenty of salt an vinegar and a butterred muffin, the tw*t.


Gravy AND vinegar....?!

Not in my life time, dirty sh¡t


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Well one of my work mates just destroyed my faith in humanity.
> 
> Chips and gravy, plenty of salt an vinegar and a butterred muffin, the tw*t.


Gravy and vinegar is awesome! !


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson:3810352 said:


> Gravy AND vinegar....?!
> 
> Not in my life time, dirty sh¡t


Awww man you have never lived, chips and gravy, load of salt and vinegar and thrown on a muffin....... Food of kings !


----------



## bluejoanna

Milky said:


> Awww man you have never lived, chips and gravy, load of salt and vinegar and thrown on a muffin....... Food of kings !


Take away the salt and I am with you :thumbup1: .....AND I am a southerner - vinegary chips and gravy - you cannot buy that sort of class!!!


----------



## Milky

bluejoanna said:


> Take away the salt and I am with you :thumbup1: .....AND I am a southerner - vinegary chips and gravy - you cannot buy that sort of class!!!


He's coming training with me on Saturday, then were going to the chippy !!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Awww man you have never lived, chips and gravy, load of salt and vinegar and thrown on a muffin....... Food of kings !




Followed by cocktails?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> View attachment 107165
> 
> 
> Followed by cocktails?


Nice one mate, jab tonight and l had forgotten !


----------



## biglbs

Thing is your muffins up north are fookin awsome and huge,ours suck imo!


----------



## Milky

Well its cardio time, gonna watch the Louey thing on Youtube.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Well its cardio time, gonna watch the Louey thing on Youtube.


Enjoy!


----------



## Milky

TM had to be cut short, l was in agony in an area that really shouldnt be that sore !

Hopped in bath and soothed the problem, l hope !


----------



## mark_star

Milky said:


> TM had to be cut short, l was in agony in an area that really shouldnt be that sore !
> 
> Hopped in bath and soothed the problem, l hope !


the mind boggles, maybe keep this one to yourself mate :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Jabs done, final meal done, cravings kicking in, chocolate, toast, carbs, burgers, chips, chinese................. think that covers it :lol:


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> :lol:


Negged !

tw*t !!


----------



## liam0810

You still having a cheat meal on a Sunday mate or has that been dropped for a while?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> You still having a cheat meal on a Sunday mate or has that been dropped for a while?


He was at the chippy today mate lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> He was at the chippy today mate lol


That's not a cheat! Chippy is what we northerners have in prep!


----------



## Milky

R0BLET:3812434 said:


> He was at the chippy today mate lol


----------



## Milky

R0BLET:3812434 said:


> He was at the chippy today mate lol


You'll get me f*cking shot you !

I never had any chips, strict as fu*k now.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> That's not a cheat! Chippy is what we northerners have in prep!


Ah, I see lol

Well us midlanders (seen as I'm south of stoke by 2º) call the chippy a cheat!



Milky said:


> You'll get me f*cking shot you !
> 
> I never had any chips, strict as fu*k now.


I said you was there.....round the back in the bins probably pmsl


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3812426 said:


> You still having a cheat meal on a Sunday mate or has that been dropped for a while?


Paul is a big advocate of the cheat session so guessing it will still be in force mate.

If not then no.biggy, the new diet is fantastic for me and dead easy to stick too.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Paul is a big advocate of the cheat session so guessing it will still be in force mate.
> 
> If not then no.biggy, the new diet is fantastic for me and dead easy to stick too.


Only a couple days then mate but if you're finding this easy then even better!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Jabs done, final meal done, cravings kicking in, chocolate, toast, carbs, burgers, chips, chinese................. think that covers it :lol:


My peps make me want lots of crap it aint even ghrp6 it is 2 but does happen,do they turn your guts into instant hunger too mate?


----------



## biglbs

Chips = potato sliced and cooked in evoo,is that so bad now?


----------



## Milky

Nothing to report as yet.

Everything going GREAT so far, no complaints from anywhere.

No gym tonight as training with @alan_wilson tomorow so will be a good session :thumbup1:


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Chips = potato sliced and cooked in evoo,is that so bad now?


Yes,cooking with evoo ruins its integrity,it's only decent in its raw state. Coconut oil ftw


----------



## Milky

Oh and been negged today for reccomending dutch scott to someone who has seen his ar*e with him.

FTR l am led to beleive its not down to Scott but hey ho.


----------



## onthebuild

Dutch Scott seems to know his stuff, even if I wouldn't personally use his approach.

You win some, you lose some, maybe the 'negger' was a member of team beta? :lol:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Dutch Scott seems to know his stuff, even if I wouldn't personally use his approach.
> 
> You win some, you lose some, maybe the 'negger' was a member of team beta? :lol:


It was the lad who started a thread on him, dont even remember reccomending him TBH but even if l did l cant be blamed for them not working out.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> It was the lad who started a thread on him, dont even remember reccomending him TBH but even if l did l cant be blamed for them not working out.


I imagine your negs would hurt a lot more than his? Unleash hell mate!

It's another case of 'you pay for something online, you take your chance' how people blame anyone other than themselves or the person they feel hard done by is beyond me.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> It was the lad who started a thread on him, dont even remember reccomending him TBH but even if l did l cant be blamed for them not working out.


I think he's turned into a troll! His posts and threads from today just conflicted each other lol


----------



## luther1

You've only got to look in Scott's journal to see his work rate,it's unbelievable. And in his YouTube vids. He certainly knows how to push himself, even tinytom said he was almost unbreakable during a workout session. I'd love his work ethic,unfortunately I'm 15 years too old now. I'd love his arms and shoulders too!


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Yes,cooking with evoo ruins its integrity,it's only decent in its raw state. Coconut oil ftw


Wrong coconut oil has low bp ,evoo and oo are gtg mate!


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Wrong coconut oil has low bp ,evoo and oo are gtg mate!


Serious? I was always led to believe that if you fried in evoo,you might has well used engine oil?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Oh and been negged today for reccomending dutch scott to someone who has seen his ar*e with him.
> 
> FTR l am led to beleive its not down to Scott but hey ho.


Some people! FIXED


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Nothing to report as yet.
> 
> Everything going GREAT so far, no complaints from anywhere.
> 
> No gym tonight as training with @alan_wilson tomorow so will be a good session :thumbup1:


Looking forward to it mate


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> Wrong coconut oil has low bp ,evoo and oo are gtg mate!


First part is wrong coconut oil has a higher burning point than EVOO it is better than EVOO but EVOO is not bad


----------



## Milky

Cardio done and the nappy rash is killing me :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Cardio done and the nappy rash is killing me :lol:


Todays chillies left me smelling magical mate haha, Con going mad


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> First part is wrong coconut oil has a higher burning point than EVOO it is better than EVOO but EVOO is not bad


No it is not, if virgin like for like ,see chart,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoke_point

Also i think luther may have meant Mct,in that case it is a lot lower and not recommended for frying at all.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Todays chillies left me smelling magical mate haha, Con going mad


Dirty bastard :lol:


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> No it is not, if virgin like for like ,see chart,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoke_point
> 
> Also i think luther may have meant Mct,in that case it is a lot lower and not recommended for frying at all.


actually EVOO has a lower smoke point than Coconut oil Olive oil has a higher one....

Fat Smoke Point °F

Unrefined canola oil 225°F

Unrefined flaxseed oil 225°F

Unrefined safflower oil 225°F

Unrefined sunflower oil 225°F

Unrefined corn oil 320°F

Unrefined high-oleic sunflower oil	320°F

*Extra virgin olive oil 320°F*

Unrefined peanut oil 320°F

Semirefined safflower oil 320°F

Unrefined soy oil 320°F

Unrefined walnut oil 320°F

Hemp seed oil 330°F

Butter (clarified) 350°F

Semirefined canola oil 350°F

*Coconut oil 350°F*

Unrefined sesame oil 350°F

Semirefined soy oil 350°F

Vegetable shortening 360°F

Lard 370°F

Macadamia nut oil 390°F

Refined canola oil 400°F

Semi-refined walnut oil 400°F

Sesame oil 410°F

Cottonseed oil 420°F

Grapeseed oil 420°F

*olive oil 420°F*

Almond oil 420°F

Hazelnut oil 430°F

Peanut oil 440°F

Sunflower oil 440°F

Refined corn oil 450°F

Refined sunflower oil 450°F

Refined peanut oil 450°F

Refined Safflower oil 450°F

Semirefined sesame oil 450°F

Refined soy oil 450°F

Semirefined sunflower oil 450°F

Olive pomace oil 460°F

Extra light olive oil 468°F

Soybean oil 495°F

Safflower oil 510°F

Avocado oil 520°F



i would assume if Luther meant MCT oil he would of said MCT oil not Coconut Oil


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> actually EVOO has a lower smoke point than Coconut oil Olive oil has a higher one....
> 
> Fat Smoke Point °F
> 
> Unrefined canola oil 225°F
> 
> Unrefined flaxseed oil 225°F
> 
> Unrefined safflower oil 225°F
> 
> Unrefined sunflower oil 225°F
> 
> Unrefined corn oil 320°F
> 
> Unrefined high-oleic sunflower oil	320°F
> 
> *Extra virgin olive oil 320°F*
> 
> Unrefined peanut oil 320°F
> 
> Semirefined safflower oil 320°F
> 
> Unrefined soy oil 320°F
> 
> Unrefined walnut oil 320°F
> 
> Hemp seed oil 330°F
> 
> Butter (clarified) 350°F
> 
> Semirefined canola oil 350°F
> 
> *Coconut oil 350°F*
> 
> Unrefined sesame oil 350°F
> 
> Semirefined soy oil 350°F
> 
> Vegetable shortening 360°F
> 
> Lard 370°F
> 
> Macadamia nut oil 390°F
> 
> Refined canola oil 400°F
> 
> Semi-refined walnut oil 400°F
> 
> Sesame oil 410°F
> 
> Cottonseed oil 420°F
> 
> Grapeseed oil 420°F
> 
> *olive oil 420°F*
> 
> Almond oil 420°F
> 
> Hazelnut oil 430°F
> 
> Peanut oil 440°F
> 
> Sunflower oil 440°F
> 
> Refined corn oil 450°F
> 
> Refined sunflower oil 450°F
> 
> Refined peanut oil 450°F
> 
> Refined Safflower oil 450°F
> 
> Semirefined sesame oil 450°F
> 
> Refined soy oil 450°F
> 
> Semirefined sunflower oil 450°F
> 
> Olive pomace oil 460°F
> 
> Extra light olive oil 468°F
> 
> Soybean oil 495°F
> 
> Safflower oil 510°F
> 
> Avocado oil 520°F
> 
> 
> 
> i would assume if Luther meant MCT oil he would of said MCT oil not Coconut Oil


Exactly why i said oo or evoo good to go,the reason i presume- mct -is that i have spoken to @luther on this board and others(i actualy started a thread on mct on one other) many times about the benefits of mct along with the rest of Ben's crew and i am a great fan of mct,luther in paticular was very interested in said oil and mentioned he was gonna try it out,as indeed BB4 1989 and i think Ben did,anyhow 'tis all good to know these things,however you would need to be a bad cook to find the smoke point between 350 and 375 deg f (wik) or 320 and 350deg f (your chart )or whatever other charts may suggest.-


----------



## biglbs

No baby oil on your list though Paul:rolleyes:


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> Exactly why i said oo or evoo good to go,the reason i presume- mct -is that i have spoken to @luther on this board and others(i actualy started a thread on mct on one other) many times about the benefits of mct along with the rest of Ben's crew and i am a great fan of mct,luther in paticular was very interested in said oil and mentioned he was gonna try it out,as indeed BB4 1989 and i think Ben did,anyhow 'tis all good to know these things,however you would need to be a bad cook to find the smoke point between 350 and 375 deg f (wik) or 320 and 350deg f (your chart )or whatever other charts may suggest.-


ah so because i do not follow your every post i am wrong  mmmm ok



biglbs said:


> No baby oil on your list though Paul:rolleyes:


no why have you used all your??


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> ah so because i do not follow your every post i am wrong  mmmm ok
> 
> no why have you used all your??


Awww ya know i love ya,the baby oil was for when i come see @Milky August,thought you might be there too:tongue:


----------



## Milky

Well my darling grandaughter has me up already.


----------



## Robsta

I ain't been sleep yet. This bad back is doing my fcuking nut in. Been lying on the sofa with the dog snoring watching discovery all night. Oh watched Taken 2, as well. Good film.


----------



## Robsta

Shouldn't call her that really should I. :lol:

Only joking of course.


----------



## biglbs

Morning Milkman,no card there:confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Robsta said:


> I ain't been sleep yet. This bad back is doing my fcuking nut in. Been lying on the sofa with the dog snoring watching discovery all night. Oh watched Taken 2, as well. Good film.


Better inform the board to be in order today mate,or there may be trouble ahead...'WARNING TIRED ROBSTA ABOUT'or such,ps good morning all.


----------



## Jay.32

Milky said:


> Well my darling grandaughter has me up already.


Ha ha, I have this every weekend with my 4 year old girl...

But Im in work today, so she is probably still wandering around the house looking for me, while her mother is still snoring!!! :lol:


----------



## Milky

She nodded back of then woke playing her favourite game of " lets slam this drawer open and shut "........

Brekky eaten and get ready now to train with @alan_wilson

In the words of Ivan Drago " l must break you "

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Have a good un mucka. Just tried fixing my car tyre, Zab is to blame!










Hopefully it will be repairable or cheapest ive found the tyre for so far is £120 Continental 225/40 ZR18


----------



## 25434

Morning Milky, I stayed at my friends the other week and her two year old son ran into my bedroom and not so quietly, lol, crept up to the bed and pulled my eyelid open and dribbled on my nose whilst asking " you awake auntie loll?" :laugh: awwweeee. Bless him, but grrrrrrrrrrrr.....gotta laugh at the Ickle bebbies dontchya? Soooooo cute.....quit annoying how he climbs in and manages to push me out of my own warm spot tho! Hahaha.....

Have a great day Milky..


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Have a good un mucka. Just tried fixing my car tyre, Zab is to blame!


That could have come from anywhere to be fair mate but fuk it blame him anyway.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> That could have come from anywhere to be fair mate but fuk it blame him anyway.


Fully intend to haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Fully intend to haha


As long as you have an hour spare for him to explain exactly where it came from, who manufactured it, the amount of people who use that size of bolt and why he insisted on lights in the yard, then you go for it !


----------



## mark_star

Mornin Milky have a session, let's hear about the pain later


----------



## onthebuild

I fully expect to not hear from alanwilson for about a week after this!


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> She nodded back of then woke playing her favourite game of " lets slam this drawer open and shut "........
> 
> Brekky eaten and get ready now to train with @alan_wilson
> 
> In the words of Ivan Drago " l must break you "
> 
> :lol:


Haha, great workout,

That under hand lower grip on the t bar row certainly broke me!

Good workout, top bloke also!

Hopefully be down a week monday to try your push session, as today's workout I'm gonna take a fee things away and implement into my own workouts

And drops sets, I'm guilty of not really doing any, so that needs to be rectified


----------



## alan_wilson

onthebuild said:


> I fully expect to not hear from alanwilson for about a week after this!


Wrong  lol


----------



## onthebuild

alan_wilson said:


> Wrong  lol


Jesus! I was expecting a broken, beaten man.


----------



## Milky

Great session, Alan is in good nick TBH he avi does him no justice.

Matched me on most of the weights and we did plenty.

Back, bi's. rear delts and traps so we were pretty shot come the end. Nice Fella and a pleasure to train with, really keen to learn new stuff as we all should be.

Hoping he picked up a couple of things and can maybe pick up a couple more on Push day :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson

onthebuild said:


> Jesus! I was expecting a broken, beaten man.


Really good workout, few subtle differences, that had me having to give it my all, but @Pscarb has got milky on a good workout there, and I'm 100% gonna use this approach, also what impressed me most was @Milkys intensity, as in on the equipment, he's agressive, and certainly sometimes I don't approach my workouts like that. Really good!!

And...when milky cuts down, I'm dying to see them killer traps!!


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Great session, Alan is in good nick TBH he avi does him no justice.
> 
> Matched me on most of the weights and we did plenty.
> 
> Back, bi's. rear delts and traps so we were pretty shot come the end. Nice Fella and a pleasure to train with, really keen to learn new stuff as we all should be.
> 
> Hoping he picked up a couple of things and can maybe pick up a couple more on Push day :thumbup1:


100% mate, learned a lot, and will use it moving forward, and well up for the push session hopefully a week monday!

And as I've said, top guy, even before he got there the gym staff were saying what a nice guy he was

and imo that is that's the most important thing


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott said:


> Hey pal hope alls well
> 
> When r me u and @lism0810 hitting a session?


when l get chance mate deffo :thumbup1:

You up here perm now ?


----------



## Milky

jaymegrayston said:


> I only said hes a nice guy because thats what I get paid to do!....You know make everyone feel appreciated and what not! :thumb:


Tw*t !!

:lol:

He really liked the gym tho mate, and the staff till l told him your seedy little secrets :whistling:


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Tw*t !!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> He really liked the gym tho mate, and the staff till l told him your seedy little secrets :whistling:


Brilliant gym, already told my mate to get down there!


----------



## shaunmac

Glad to see you had a good sesh mate!

Are you recording your weights anywhere or are you going by feel + the mirror more than anything?


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Glad to see you had a good sesh mate!
> 
> Are you recording your weights anywhere or are you going by feel + the mirror more than anything?


I remember my bests mate and try and beat them, sometimes tho you just cant :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson

shaunmac said:


> Glad to see you had a good sesh mate!
> 
> Are you recording your weights anywhere or are you going by feel + the mirror more than anything?


Normally in my gym, I write down and record what I do, today was more to have a good workout, see what others do and put into practice into my own gym work. As I'm guilty of not changing things up and be set in my ways.


----------



## Milky

About to hit TM, loving it !


----------



## Milky

Done, only 30 mins tho as right calf was KILLING me.

Got my heart rate up too 155 tho, 4.5 mph at incline 8......... man l am getting right back into it :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Another observation, appetite seems to be improving, absolutely loving my new diet ( and trust me it basic and boring ) and looking forward to every meal thats coming up.

Feeling a bit of bloat now and again and midrift may go astray slightly but again, not concerned.


----------



## Guest

There ya go man, feeling good inside and that allows you to push things to make it good outside.

You seem like someone in total focus on what they want to achieve, all credit to you mate, it's not easy getting the mindset right. I know I struggle.


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Done, only 30 mins tho as right calf was KILLING me.
> 
> Got my heart rate up too 155 tho, 4.5 mph at incline 8......... man l am getting right back into it :thumbup1:


how were the shins? make sure you stretch the calves well...


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> how were the shins? make sure you stretch the calves well...


The right shin got a bit sore but now you mention it l never stretch.

Feeling it this morning, even the legs have developed DOMS now as well !


----------



## Rykard

struggled with calf cramps myself last night, played didn't stretch properly and got dehydrated...


----------



## Milky

Weight is down 3 lbs but TBH who cares about the scales.


----------



## Milky

Been shopping to Chi Yip

5 kgs chicken £21

180 eggs £14.50

so thats me sorted for a week.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Been shopping to Chi Yip
> 
> 5 kgs chicken £21
> 
> 180 eggs £14.50
> 
> so thats me sorted for a week.


Bargain!


----------



## Milky

Cheat has started and as much as l want to pig out l aint hungry.

Gonna be a nice Sunday dinner and some choccy etc but apart from that cant reall say l am craving much.


----------



## Cam93

Milky said:


> Been shopping to Chi Yip
> 
> 5 kgs chicken £21
> 
> 180 eggs £14.50
> 
> so thats me sorted for a week.


bugger me! 5kg chicken for £21?!

i'm paying £4 per 500g atm, and thats half price!


----------



## lucs

you sounding very positive mate, good job.

3 x muay thai in 6 days so 3 hrs, only 2 days weights but busy week for me. cardio is tough but improvments already seem to recovery faster each time.

look forward to being fit this year, i doubt to much size will gained


----------



## Milky

lucs said:


> you sounding very positive mate, good job.
> 
> 3 x muay thai in 6 days so 3 hrs, only 2 days weights but busy week for me. cardio is tough but improvments already seem to recovery faster each time.
> 
> look forward to being fit this year, i doubt to much size will gained


I have to be honest mate being fit is as much a goal to me as size.

Loving what Paul has got me doing right now, the food and the workouts are bang on and l am pushing myself cardio wise. Have to admit l admire Dutch Scott where cardio is concerned, he certainly goes for it.


----------



## Milky

Also been on the sunbed today, its been a good day all round.


----------



## lucs

Milky said:


> I have to be honest mate being fit is as much a goal to me as size.
> 
> Loving what Paul has got me doing right now, the food and the workouts are bang on and l am pushing myself cardio wise. Have to admit l admire Dutch Scott where cardio is concerned, he certainly goes for it.


i should log this for myself progress and to look back on in a year when i can actuly do the muay thai and not just look like a noob, i have got a guy from ukm coming with me now @jay101. so we can get a mesure of improvment but jornal may help.

if jay does it with me it may not be such a bore to read.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I have to be honest mate being fit is as much a goal to me as size.
> 
> Loving what Paul has got me doing right now, the food and the workouts are bang on and l am pushing myself cardio wise. Have to admit l admire Dutch Scott where cardio is concerned, he certainly goes for it.


X 2 mate he is a fcukin machine ....


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Also been on the sunbed today, its been a good day all round.


Certainly something Ive got to start doing, with my complexion, I should be called milky!


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Certainly something Ive got to start doing, with my complexion, I should be called milky!


Yeah you need to before that wedding mate !

How you feeling ?

I am aware of my back, not in agony but aware.

Its weird tho because you feel like you havent really done much :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Yeah you need to before that wedding mate !
> 
> How you feeling ?
> 
> I am aware of my back, not in agony but aware.
> 
> Its weird tho because you feel like you havent really done much :lol:


Backs good but good amount of doms already...which I'm pleased about!

Fore arms, from that over hand grip bicep exercise we did, there feeling it.

Superb exercise that.


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Backs good but good amount of doms already...which I'm pleased about!
> 
> Fore arms, from that over hand grip bicep exercise we did, there feeling it.
> 
> Superb exercise that.


I may not be a " guru " mate but l know the odd trick :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I have to be honest mate being fit is as much a goal to me as size.
> 
> Loving what Paul has got me doing right now, the food and the workouts are bang on and l am pushing myself cardio wise. Have to admit l admire Dutch Scott where cardio is concerned, he certainly goes for it.


Careful mate, you dont want another neg do you? :lol:

Whats the diet actually like, is it super strict or is it decent enough that you dont notice?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Careful mate, you dont want another neg do you? :lol:
> 
> Whats the diet actually like, is it super strict or is it decent enough that you dont notice?


Its strict but its easy to follow.

I am very fussy food wise and its been hard for Paul to work around this and my job sometimes but he seems to have nailed it this time. I enjoy all the food regardless of how basic it is and l am fitting it in.

Paul has me following it to a tee tho as he does all the working out of macro's etc.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Its strict but its easy to follow.
> 
> I am very fussy food wise and its been hard for Paul to work around this and my job sometimes but he seems to have nailed it this time. I enjoy all the food regardless of how basic it is and l am fitting it in.
> 
> Paul has me following it to a tee tho as he does all the working out of macro's etc.


If you're a fussy fvcker guess its a testament to pscarb that hes managed to got you following and enjoying it then!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> Its strict but its easy to follow.
> 
> I am very fussy food wise and its been hard for Paul to work around this and my job sometimes but he seems to have nailed it this time. I enjoy all the food regardless of how basic it is and l am fitting it in.
> 
> Paul has me following it to a tee tho as he does all the working out of macro's etc.


I'm the same with food, fussy as fcuk, can get bland if your not into sauces, I've done ok so far with it, defo gonna get someone to work with this year tho the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Milky

Breeny said:


> I'm the same with food, fussy as fcuk, can get bland if your not into sauces, I've done ok so far with it, defo gonna get someone to work with this year tho the results speak for themselves.


I like NOTHING spicy at all, nothing, the spiciest thing l have is BBQ sauce !

Its fine tho TBH, chicken and rice etc are great for me :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Well cheat over and feeling pretty full.

Wife and l are sat here on bloody fire after the sunbed, go knows why we are burning now, 6 hours after usng it, my god vanity is a killer :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Glad your havin a good day mate,Sundays are about that imo,how is nappy rash?


----------



## Milky

Nice = 20 weeks

Turkey = 32 weeks


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Glad your havin a good day mate,Sundays are about that imo,how is nappy rash?


Its improved mate, can only put it down to cheap loo roll at work.


----------



## biglbs

Is that all we got left 32 weeks? I may even be well by then pmsl


----------



## Beklet

Milky said:


> I like NOTHING spicy at all, nothing, the spiciest thing l have is BBQ sauce !
> 
> Its fine tho TBH, chicken and rice etc are great for me :thumbup1:


Christ....I can barely eat anything that doesn't have some form of spice in it


----------



## Milky

Beklet said:


> Christ....I can barely eat anything that doesn't have some form of spice in it


Your so lucky, l wish l could l swear l am just too boring.


----------



## Beklet

Milky said:


> Your so lucky, l wish l could l swear l am just too boring.


I probably just have no tastebuds left and have to eat ever hotter spicier stuff to get them to register anything


----------



## Milky

Beklet said:


> I probably just have no tastebuds left and have to eat ever hotter spicier stuff to get them to register anything


Its not just the spicy stuff TBH, l cant stand the consistency of some stuff, cottage cheese, oats in shakes etc.....

Makes me heave royally.


----------



## biglbs

Beklet said:


> I probably just have no tastebuds left and have to eat ever hotter spicier stuff to get them to register anything


Love it,hot food tastes lovely,ups the metabolism too =wjn/win


----------



## Beklet

Milky said:


> Its not just the spicy stuff TBH, l cant stand the consistency of some stuff, cottage cheese, oats in shakes etc.....
> 
> Makes me heave royally.


Ha ha Oh I have that too.....oats make me gag - nasty slimy stuff is like eating warm sick (I imagine...)

And egg snot. Runny yolks I can do, runny whites - bleuuurrghhh!!





biglbs said:


> Love it,hot food tastes lovely,ups the metabolism too =wjn/win


Ha ha I need all the help I can get!!! :laugh:


----------



## Milky

Paul advised me to add Cinamon to my diet, tried it, nope cant do it.

Man its a miracle he hasnt bulleted me yet :lol:


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Paul advised me to add Cinamon to my diet, tried it, nope cant do it.
> 
> Man its a miracle he hasnt bulleted me yet :lol:


Can't you put it in a shake milky? Helps with fat loss doesn't it?


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Can't you put it in a shake milky? Helps with fat loss doesn't it?


Mmmmmmm may give that a try and l believe it does mate yes, l know Paul is a big advocate of its use.


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Can't you put it in a shake milky? Helps with fat loss doesn't it?


Keeps blood sugar levels good,so aids fat loss and control,used as natty diabetic control in asia.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmm may give that a try and l believe it does mate yes, l know Paul is a big advocate of its use.


Good with peps mate,i beleive,,, @Pscarb may correct me here though...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nifty idea, might put a dash of cinnamon.in my shake tonight


----------



## luther1

I like the taste of it. If I ever need a quick carb boost I'd just have oats and cinnamon in the blender. Could fcuking murder a cinnamon swirl right now


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Nifty idea, might put a dash of cinnamon.in my shake tonight


I should use the whole jar


----------



## Milky

Think l have Od'd on Pepsi Max, wide awake and no sign of being tired.

Dont think l will be working tomorow with this snow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got bad snow have you? Bugger all down here.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Got bad snow have you? Bugger all down here.


Got a covering mate and its still come down.


----------



## Guest

Really ? Wow, it's cold here, but no snow yet.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Think l have Od'd on Pepsi Max, wide awake and no sign of being tired.
> 
> Dont think l will be working tomorow with this snow.


Nothing here yet,just cold


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning milky, loads down south now, annoyingly I work from home!


----------



## Milky

Ginger [URL=Ben:3822828]Ben:3822828[/URL] said:


> Morning milky, loads down south now, annoyingly I work from home!


Had a covering mate but were still at it.


----------



## biglbs

Still none,pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Still none,pmsl


All been snorted up round your way I expect :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> All been snorted up round your way I expect :whistling:


I used to resemble your implication,cheeky s0d xx


----------



## onthebuild

Watched snatch last night @Milky, reminded me of the writing above your avi. :thumb:

Hope the snow isnt too bad over the pennines, got about half a cm over here in leeds and as usual its chaos. :lol:


----------



## Milky

Well just got home, dropped my BCAA caps, gonna give it half an hout and its push night.

No TM this morning as l had to get out of the house handy due to the weather, will do it later.

STILL burning from that bloody sunbed !


----------



## Milky

Push done, decent ish session, shoulder gave on the 45's on incline DB press so left it at that, saw no point going any higher TBH.

All body parts worked feeling adeqautely sore so l am a happy man.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Found an old charger for that phone m8, winner.

Got a new one on order, hopefully be here sharpish.

Aswell, can you msg scon and tell him ill be at the avenue for 20 to 7 plz m8, ive lost all my numbers


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Found an old charger for that phone m8, winner.
> 
> Got a new one on order, hopefully be here sharpish.
> 
> Aswell, can you msg scon and tell him ill be at the avenue for 20 to 7 plz m8, ive lost all my numbers


I dont know his number mate.


----------



## Guest

Ahh furry muff m8, ill just turn up there at that time if he's not there fcuk him


----------



## Milky

Nothing to report this morning.

Felt unwell when l got up so been a very subdued start to the day.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Nothing to report this morning.
> 
> Felt unwell when l got up so been a very subdued start to the day.


Sickie?


----------



## biglbs

How you improve mate,,


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> Sickie?


No mate turned in and ended up feeling ok.

No work tomorow tho.


----------



## Milky

I want chocolate !!

Mmmmmmm not gonna have any but my god a jammie wagon wheel or 6 would go down well.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I want chocolate !!
> 
> Mmmmmmm not gonna have any but my god a jammie wagon wheel or 6 would go down well.


Ahh wagon wheels. Fvcking amazing, but they only come in 12 packs the friggers. And you just know its not one per serving its all 12.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Ahh wagon wheels. Fvcking amazing, but they only come in 12 packs the friggers. And you just know its not one per serving its all 12.


You know what KILLS me.

I am about to do my cardio and the length of time and effort it takes to burn the calories off to justify ONE wagon wheel is feckin ridiculous !


----------



## Milky

I am currently sat here knowing l have to have myself my last meal of the day but pretty sure the wife wont cook it for me !


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott said:


> Thank you mate! I try to give it 110% , thanks x


Credit where its due.............. tw*t !

Maybe one day l will catch up :lol:


----------



## Guest

What time for gym tomorrow m8? 11?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> What time for gym tomorrow m8? 11?


Yeah if you want mate or mid afternoon, what ever suits you.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah if you want mate or mid afternoon, what ever suits you.


no plans so whenever suits you m8


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> no plans so whenever suits you m8


Play it by ear mate, see what the morning brings, probably 11 TBH.


----------



## Milky

Well l am cooking my next meal and will have the luxury of eating HOT chicken on wholemeal bread !

I cant wait !

31 weeks to Turkey and just ordered a sh*t load of goodies !

Totally focussed. l have to be or its gonna be a waste of both my time and more importantly Pauls, its also gonna be a massive waste of money.

Lets be honest, some guys get comp ready in 12 weeks, if l can get right in 30 weeks then l am a wan*ker, simple as really.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Well l am cooking my next meal and will have the luxury of eating HOT chicken on wholemeal bread !
> 
> I cant wait !
> 
> 31 weeks to Turkey and just ordered a sh*t load of goodies !
> 
> Totally focussed. l have to be or its gonna be a waste of both my time and more importantly Pauls, its also gonna be a massive waste of money.
> 
> Lets be honest, some guys get comp ready in 12 weeks, if l can get right in 30 weeks then l am a wan*ker, simple as really.


Cold chicken here 

Bread?? Thought you stayed away from Bread mate.....

30 weeks is LOADS of time mate!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> Well l am cooking my next meal and will have the luxury of eating HOT chicken on wholemeal bread !
> 
> I cant wait !
> 
> 31 weeks to Turkey and just ordered a sh*t load of goodies !
> 
> Totally focussed. l have to be or its gonna be a waste of both my time and more importantly Pauls, its also gonna be a massive waste of money.
> 
> Lets be honest, some guys get comp ready in 12 weeks, if l can get right in 30 weeks then l am a wan*ker, simple as really.


Course you'll do it m8, failure is not an option. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Cold chicken here
> 
> Bread?? Thought you stayed away from Bread mate.....
> 
> 30 weeks is LOADS of time mate!


Paul has added it to my " mini bulk " mate and TBH l am loving it.

One chicken breast on 2 wholemeal bread as first meal. Easy to neck at work and tasty as well so its a great addition for me.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Paul has added it to my " mini bulk " mate and TBH l am loving it.
> 
> One chicken breast on 2 wholemeal bread as first meal. Easy to neck at work and tasty as well so its a great addition for me.


Goes down really easy doesn't it! I used to bang one in a wholemeal wrap 

Suppose that alone gets you 600 ish cals.


----------



## luther1

Is there a certain temperature that you can't work in milky(obviously today). If its too hot does that affect Tarmac too ?


----------



## biglbs

Chicken butty ,sounds nice i have a home made low fat chicken balti and jacket spud.


----------



## Ginger Ben

All sounds good in here Milky, you've got the right advice, right attitude and good support. Great to see :thumb:


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Is there a certain temperature that you can't work in milky(obviously today). If its too hot does that affect Tarmac too ?


Very rare it gets too hot now a days mate, it used to be really dfficult yrs ago when it was hot to finish the job as the tarmac wouldnt cool off to get the lines out that the rolloer made but regarding too cold, certain concils have a rule it has to be above 0 at least to lay as there will be a layer of frost between the surfaces that will cause problems when it thaws out.


----------



## Milky

Cracking leg session in with Dave, good to get back in the gym with him when l get chance.

Thats me now till Friday and a big pull session to look forward too. Will hit TM again later and in the morning.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Very rare it gets too hot now a days mate, it used to be really dfficult yrs ago when it was hot to finish the job as the tarmac wouldnt cool off to get the lines out that the rolloer made but regarding too cold, certain concils have a rule it has to be above 0 at least to lay as there will be a layer of frost between the surfaces that will cause problems when it thaws out.


Random Factoid

I used to sell melting point machines to Tarmac and other raod surface companies,(so they could make high temp resistant tarmac)you would not beleive how exact they needed to be either,fu55y cvnts.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Random Factoid
> 
> I used to sell melting point machines to Tarmac and other raod surface companies,(so they could make high temp resistant tarmac)you would not beleive how exact they needed to be either,fu55y cvnts.


I have been on the motorways mate rolling off 2 hours after we finished laying in the past.

When we did base course l would get the first 10 wagons in the que to take there sheets of to let some heat escape.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I have been on the motorways mate rolling off 2 hours after we finished laying in the past.
> 
> When we did base course l would get the first 10 wagons in the que to take there sheets of to let some heat escape.


I understand the M.P. is higher these days so it sets quicker and does not melt n the Sun?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> I understand the M.P. is higher these days so it sets quicker and does not melt n the Sun?


The material of choice has changed a lot mate and they dont use the same stuff on the motorways etc any more.

TBH l doubt very much we will ever reach the temps we did before where it melted

You also hae to realise there are so many factors now, the most important one being depth, too much it ruts like fu*k, too little it cracks up, its also down too the right size and weight of roller being used.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I used to shovel a bit of tarmac in my summer holidays from Uni for a bit of cash, love the smell of it!! You probably hate it though by now I imagine! People still pour red diesel on the digger buckets and shovels to stop it from sticking too much?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> I used to shovel a bit of tarmac in my summer holidays from Uni for a bit of cash, love the smell of it!! You probably hate it though by now I imagine! People still pour red diesel on the digger buckets and shovels to stop it from sticking too much?


Mate its a dirty vile job, always has been full of tramps always will be.

Our crew cab is a 10 plate, no roof lining, one door wont open and l swear the dirty bastards will eat half a butty and drop the rest on the floor. I have a fork in my truck that wont have seen a wash in 6 months, wipe on the jumper and its G2G !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Mate its a dirty vile job, always has been full of tramps always will be.
> 
> Our crew cab is a 10 plate, no roof lining, one door wont open and l swear the dirty bastards will eat half a butty and drop the rest on the floor. I have a fork in my truck that wont have seen a wash in 6 months, wipe on the jumper and its G2G !


lol, probably why your guts are all over the place!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, probably why your guts are all over the place!


Dropped the lid off my PB the other day, wiped it on my jeans and back on it went, why the fu*k do we do it, were just that used to being like tramps at work its "normal " now.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Dropped the lid off my PB the other day, wiped it on my jeans and back on it went, why the fu*k do we do it, were just that used to being like tramps at work its "normal " now.


pmsl, this is almost without doubt why your stomach is so delicate! and why your jeans smell like peanuts...... :lol:


----------



## Milky

Well no work tomorow either !

Fu*k knows how l will expain to the wife l have 20 vials of gear to pay for as well :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well no work tomorow either !
> 
> Fu*k knows how l will expain to the wife l have 20 vials of gear to pay for as well :lol:


 :blink: :2guns: :surrender: :wub: :sleeping: about sums it up...


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> :blink: :2guns: :surrender: :wub: :sleeping: about sums it up...


Luckily l have a nice little stash in my van so only need to syphon a few quid :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Dropped the lid off my PB the other day, wiped it on my jeans and back on it went, why the fu*k do we do it, were just that used to being like tramps at work its "normal " now.


Surely it is unhygeinic for peanuts mate...


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Surely it is unhygeinic for peanuts mate...


I aint throwing half a kilo of PB away for no fu*ker mate !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Luckily l have a nice little stash in my van so only need to syphon a few quid :lol:


What was the address again?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I aint throwing half a kilo of PB away for no fu*ker mate !


I just told mrs Lbs who is now laughing too,,,


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

it'll all make your immune system stronger mate


----------



## Milky

chilli said:


> it'll all make your immune system stronger mate


Fu*k me l should be bomb proof by now !

:lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Hehe, reminds me of being on site and washing our cups in a dirty bucket of water and a handful of sand to remove 6 months worth of tea stains. Things like this build character.


----------



## Milky

Breeny said:


> Hehe, reminds me of being on site and washing our cups in a dirty bucket of water and a handful of sand to remove 6 months worth of tea stains. Things like this build character.


You couldnt make it up mate could you.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Well no work tomorow either !
> 
> Fu*k knows how l will expain to the wife l have 20 vials of gear to pay for as well :lol:


Fancy a sesh at Catts whilst yer off mate ?


----------



## biglbs

Breeny said:


> Hehe, reminds me of being on site and washing our cups in a dirty bucket of water and a handful of sand to remove 6 months worth of tea stains. Things like this build character.


No ,not that bucket!Tell me you did'nt use that one,,,,,,,, mg:

Morning milkman cardio?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> No ,not that bucket!Tell me you did'nt use that one,,,,,,,, mg:
> 
> Morning milkman cardio?


This is his cardio today mate, after he's told the wife about his 20 vials of gear


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Fancy a sesh at Catts whilst yer off mate ?


I'm still fu*king sore mate or l would.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Morning Milkster, enjoy your day off bro, make the most of the rest time .


----------



## Milky

Well quite a lazy day, ate fantatsic, watched Django, top film and now have tp pick up the wife from work then do my TM.


----------



## biglbs

How long on TiM,the tread mill mate?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> How long on TiM,the tread mill mate?


Half an hour to 45 mins mate depending on shins.


----------



## Milky

Man l have the munchies :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna

Did you succumb to the munchies Milky?? Mmmmm, I like munchies - have one on me...



Happy Friday and stay warm x


----------



## Guest

Fancy doing back this afternoon m8? Give us a shout if you fancy it, cant be doing with sitting in all day.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Fancy doing back this afternoon m8? Give us a shout if you fancy it, cant be doing with sitting in all day.


Wil do mate but she is home with a face on.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Wil do mate but she is home with a face on.


No worries pal, ill go get it done this morning


----------



## Milky

Pull done, good session and new trap bar so happy man.

Bit of a " moment " in the gym where l looked in the mirror and saw this bug fu*ker looking back at me, bigger than l had seen before and than l ever imagined l would be.

May have been good lighting, or even what l was wearing but l was a but taken aback TBH.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Pull done, good session and new trap bar so happy man.
> 
> Bit of a " moment " in the gym where l looked in the mirror and saw this bug fu*ker looking back at me, bigger than l had seen before and than l ever imagined l would be.
> 
> May have been good lighting, or even what l was wearing but l was a but taken aback TBH.


Sorry mate. I shouldn't have snuck up behind you like that:whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

You been training in your special suit again? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Pull done, good session and new trap bar so happy man.
> 
> Bit of a " moment " in the gym where l looked in the mirror and saw this bug fu*ker looking back at me, bigger than l had seen before and than l ever imagined l would be.
> 
> May have been good lighting, or even what l was wearing but l was a but taken aback TBH.


Dave joined you then


----------



## biglbs

The ghost of Christmas yet to be?????


----------



## flinty90

not been in for a while so thought i would pop in and say HOWDY HOOO children !!! X


----------



## luther1

Funfair mirrors in Milkys gym


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Funfair mirrors in Milkys gym


where do you guys buy them from ?? :whistling:


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> where do you guys buy them from ?? :whistling:


I've just got some tin foil on my bedroom wall,I look awesome


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Funfair mirrors in Milkys gym


This is a possibly line l hadnt considered TBH.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Pull done, good session and new trap bar so happy man.
> 
> Bit of a " moment " in the gym where l looked in the mirror and saw this bug fu*ker looking back at me, bigger than l had seen before and than l ever imagined l would be.
> 
> May have been good lighting, or even what l was wearing but l was a but taken aback TBH.


Its things like that, that really kick you on

:thumbup:


----------



## Milky

Another jab done, glute again, someone explain to me when l will get this scar tissue please.

I am buzzing for some reason.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Another jab done, glute again, someone explain to me when l will get this scar tissue please.
> 
> I am buzzing for some reason.


You won't on an àrse that big mate 

Glad your in a good place mate  x


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> You won't on an àrse that big mate
> 
> Glad your in a good place mate  x


My ar*e is actually small you know mate, to the point l have no ar*e TBH.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> My ar*e is actually small you know mate, to the point l have no ar*e TBH.


Pmsl, I'll have a look next time


----------



## Milky

Well thats my day ruined. Sat in a fi*king classroom all day being taught how to suck eggs.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well thats my day ruined. Sat in a fi*king classroom all day being taught how to suck eggs.


Good morning to you too Mr Happy

What is is Health and Safety or how to lay roads pt1?


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Well thats my day ruined. Sat in a fi*king classroom all day being taught how to suck eggs.


Sounds orgasmic!


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3841192 said:


> Good morning to you too Mr Happy
> 
> What is is Health and Safety or how to lay roads pt1?


Drivers CPC mate, basically telling me what l charge other people to know.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Well thats my day ruined. Sat in a fi*king classroom all day being taught how to suck eggs.


Been on a few of these myself. Asbestos awareness, working at heights (I don't work I'm a QS!), H&S 5 day course. Boring as hell!


----------



## loganator

Sounds like your all having a good moan about getting paid for sitting around ....


----------



## Milky

loganator:3841407 said:


> Sounds like your all having a good moan about getting paid for sitting around ....


Not getting paid mate.


----------



## lucs

liam0810 said:


> Been on a few of these myself. Asbestos awareness, working at heights (I don't work I'm a QS!), H&S 5 day course. Boring as hell!


we in the same industry mate by the sounds of it, i did my nebosh h&S nice to have but the bordem is shocking. some of it just daft. "why do we have signs on taps" answer coz some people are so thick they dont know hot water is hot


----------



## Milky

Nothing to report, food been a bit off today with this stupid course and the fact l didnt prepare well enough.

Not to concerned will eat clean tomorow and call today ( well this afternoon anyway ) my cheat session.


----------



## Milky

weighed in a 16 st 4 lbs this morning, not getting called a fat bastard every five mins so cant be looking too chubby still.

Still loving it, still wanting it and still determined to do it !


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Not getting paid mate.


In that case I understand your annoyance mate


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> weighed in a 16 st 4 lbs this morning, not getting called a fat bastard every five mins so cant be looking too chubby still.
> 
> Still loving it, still wanting it and still determined to do it !


Can't complain if your still determined!

... You fat [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Milky

well cant bloody sleep so watching Two and Half men.

Snow settling here so will have to run wife into work in the morning.


----------



## onthebuild

She'll be skiing to work if the snows fallen as heavy as it has in leeds. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> She'll be skiing to work if the snows fallen as heavy as it has in leeds. :thumb:


Still coming down here mate so looking like a trip out.


----------



## onthebuild

Just got a parcel from a VERY p1ssed off looking postman. I do not envy their job mate!

You not out working today then?


----------



## shaunmac

Morning milky man!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Just got a parcel from a VERY p1ssed off looking postman. I do not envy their job mate!
> 
> You not out working today then?


Nah mate, cant see the ground to lay tarmac !



shaunmac said:


> Morning milky man!


Morning brother.

Second meal cooking, wait for post man then hit the gym hard.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Nah mate, cant see the ground to lay tarmac !
> 
> Morning brother.
> 
> Second meal cooking, wait for post man then hit the gym hard.


Fair point, enjoy your time off then!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Fair point, enjoy your time off then!


i am running out of bloody money tho !!


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> i am running out of bloody money tho !!


Ahh no work, no pay?

If I were in your shoes I'd hate the snow then!


----------



## Guest

Look on the bright side m8, we will be neck deep in test this time next week haha


----------



## Milky

Well just had a mega workout, well ok tri's maybe didnt get as many reps as l would have liked BUT l cam out unable to bend my arms properly so they kopped for it.

managed 7 reps on the 55's but shoulder just gave and they hit the deck.

Couple of good drop sets, shoulders managed to push to 100 kgs on the smith machine and basically fu*ked myself up, in a good way.


----------



## mark_star

glad to see you fu*ked yourself up in a good way


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Look on the bright side m8, we will be neck deep in test this time next week haha


I'm full now mate, luckily l have a wife who cant stand the mere touch of me so its all good :lol:


----------



## shaunmac

You lift far too much for my liking. Drop back!

Only jealous as I can't lift as much as you haha


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> You lift far too much for my liking. Drop back!
> 
> Only jealous as I can't lift as much as you haha


Going for 3 plates next week mate, first for me....


----------



## shaunmac

Jeeze. I'm going for 1 plate on the smith in a week or 2...


----------



## JamieGray

Sorry mate I forgot you asked for the link to my journal its here ...... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/208611-12-week-transformation.html


----------



## Milky

JamieGray:3848714 said:


> Sorry mate I forgot you asked for the link to my journal its here ...... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/208611-12-week-transformation.html


Cheers Jamie...


----------



## TELBOR

55's on shoulder press?! Fook me!!

GOOD WORK :beer:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Well just had a mega workout, well ok tri's maybe didnt get as many reps as l would have liked BUT l cam out unable to bend my arms properly so they kopped for it.
> 
> managed 7 reps on the 55's but shoulder just gave and they hit the deck.
> 
> Couple of good drop sets, shoulders managed to push to 100 kgs on the smith machine and basically fu*ked myself up, in a good way.


good to see mate .... gettin a bit worried about outr next session now seeing as i will possibly be in a depleted state of diet mode and you will be errupting like a Milkano lol....nice one mate keep it up !


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> 55's on shoulder press?! Fook me!!
> 
> GOOD WORK :beer:


No mate, not quite that was on incline bench.


----------



## biglbs

Lookin good here Milkman,i thought you meant shoulder on 55's too,i was about double my course(if i ever get on it pmsl)


----------



## Milky

Well just done TM, left shin right calf totally creasing me, bastard !

Thought l was over this, fu*k knows why its surfaced again.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well just done TM, left shin right calf totally creasing me, bastard !
> 
> Thought l was over this, fu*k knows why its surfaced again.


2 to 3 weeks into aas is when my back does the same mate,every time.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> 2 to 3 weeks into aas is when my back does the same mate,every time.


never even thought about that you know mate.


----------



## mal

Milky said:


> Well just had a mega workout, well ok tri's maybe didnt get as many reps as l would have liked BUT l cam out unable to bend my arms properly so they kopped for it.
> 
> managed 7 reps on the 55's but shoulder just gave and they hit the deck.
> 
> Couple of good drop sets, shoulders managed to push to 100 kgs on the smith machine and basically fu*ked myself up, in a good way.


good sesh that mate..strong.


----------



## Milky

mal said:


> good sesh that mate..strong.


Cheers for popping in mate, yeah fu*king enjoyed it.


----------



## Milky

About to have my 10 egg omellette, just had my jab as well, stung a bit this time but hey ho, its working.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> About to have my 10 egg omellette, just had my jab as well, stung a bit this time but hey ho, its working.


Whole eggs milky? That'll take some eating. 10 scrambled is easy but omlettes are so much more filling I find.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Whole eggs milky? That'll take some eating. 10 scrambled is easy but omlettes are so much more filling I find.


I have 4 yolks and 10 whites mate. I find omellete easier than scrambled TBH.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> About to have my 10 egg omellette, just had my jab as well, stung a bit this time but hey ho, its working.


I'm jabbing simplex GH at the moment and it hurts like a bastard! Especially as I'm doing it in my bi's and tri's! But it's working so no pain no gain!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> I'm jabbing simplex GH at the moment and it hurts like a bastard! Especially as I'm doing it in my bi's and tri's! But it's working so no pain no gain!


Just been given another 400 iu's of GH mate so gonna see if Paul can fit it in or if its any use to me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I have 4 yolks and 10 whites mate. I find omellete easier than scrambled TBH.


You put anything in them?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> You put anything in them?


Couple of mushrooms mate and thats it, thats only to break the fu*ker up, try and have some green veg as well.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> You put anything in them?


Couple of mushrooms mate and thats it, thats only to break the fu*ker up, try and have some green veg as well.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Just been given another 400 iu's of GH mate so gonna see if Paul can fit it in or if its any use to me.


What make pal?


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> What make pal?


Rips mate.


----------



## Milky

Just been thinking the clen may be part reason for the shin / calf issue earlier.


----------



## zack amin

liam0810 said:


> I'm jabbing simplex GH at the moment and it hurts like a bastard! Especially as I'm doing it in my bi's and tri's! But it's working so no pain no gain!


why you jabbing it im mate? whats the benefit over sub-q?

them rips are supposed to be ok @Milky my cousins running em to


----------



## infernal0988

Hia milky just about to eat my last meal of the day & i thought i might pop inn and wish you good night mate


----------



## luther1

Muscle cramps is one of the main sides of clen. Potassium tablets are meant to help,you're already drinking plenty of water so that's good. Fruit helps too


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> No mate, not quite that was on incline bench.


I see 

Did think that was a little bit mental lol

Either way, 55's is impressive mate


----------



## Milky

Well wife has just said l am getting bigger but in reality l am two stone up from my lightest so l bloody should be !!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well wife has just said l am getting bigger but in reality l am two stone up from my lightest so l bloody should be !!


She meant your ugglies mate,it's all those horse designer aas ,they do help,,,lol


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Well just done TM, left shin right calf totally creasing me, bastard !
> 
> Thought l was over this, fu*k knows why its surfaced again.


Has to be pump mate ...... Watch the sugary carbs and salt intake with peps and aas ......

just a thought mate it does make a big difference to water retention and as you have just come off a diet your rebound will be quite strong and the effects of carbs with peps will be pronounced......


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Just been given another 400 iu's of GH mate so gonna see if Paul can fit it in or if its any use to me.


Blimey milky 'given'? ..... You got some nice friends mate ,


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Blimey milky 'given'? ..... You got some nice friends mate ,


It's what he has to do for it that worries me.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's what he has to do for it that worries me.....




Went OTT on the MT2


----------



## Milky

Ginger [URL=Ben:3851329]Ben:3851329[/URL] said:


> It's what he has to do for it that worries me.....


Hand on heart l am ebarrassed to take it for free BUT l give my word when he needs something it will be there.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Hand on heart l am ebarrassed to take it for free BUT l give my word when he needs something it will be there.


That is a fair ol credit he is building,i hope the favour will not be 'a little odd'!

I am sure you know him well mate,

it is just my past popping up,with the old rule,'be very careful who you owe,lest they ask too much in return'.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> That is a fair ol credit he is building,i hope the favour will not be 'a little odd'!
> 
> I am sure you know him well mate,
> 
> it is just my past popping up,with the old rule,'be very careful who you owe,lest they ask too much in return'.


No mate he is a member on here who l have met and is a genuinely nice guy, so is his Mrs as well :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Just poke to Paul, took his advice on some sleeping pills, gonna give those a try and he has worked in the Rips as well into my plans so made up :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> No mate he is a member on here who l have met and is a genuinely nice guy, so is his Mrs as well :thumbup1:


His missus is a nice guy too, come on mate he's just given you some awesome freebies!! 

Very kind of them mate, hopefully Paul can put them to use


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Just poke to Paul, took his advice on some sleeping pills, gonna give those a try and he has worked in the Rips as well into my plans so made up :thumbup1:


Spoke too soon lol


----------



## Milky

Work tomorow THANK FU*K !!

Man between one thing and another this last week has done me in financially, big dent in the savings !


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> No mate he is a member on here who l have met and is a genuinely nice guy, so is his Mrs as well :thumbup1:


This is why I love this board (noHOMO), proper community aspect between some of us, Ive sent a few stuff to people for nothing, just rather have it going to good use than lying there, and ive had a few stuff off others too.

Cant fault it!


----------



## Milky

New protocol for peps and GH is peps non training days, GH pre bed on training days.

Paul did explain why as he always does but l am sh*t at re iterrating things so l wont even try.

No TM tonight as shins still tight from yesterday, had plans so cant get to gym to do cross trainer, will try again in the morning, maybe slightly slower see how l get on.


----------



## Ginger Ben

How easy do you find it to run the peps mate in terms of timings around meals? I know work dictates a lot of this but that aside is it a pain in the ar5e or do you just get in in to the habit of it?

I'm thinking of running them after this cycle for a few months to bridge to the next one but am just worried I'll get pi55ed off with the fannying around and constant pinning.

Presumably you take a preloaded slin pin to work each day?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> How easy do you find it to run the peps mate in terms of timings around meals? I know work dictates a lot of this but that aside is it a pain in the ar5e or do you just get in in to the habit of it?
> 
> I'm thinking of running them after this cycle for a few months to bridge to the next one but am just worried I'll get pi55ed off with the fannying around and constant pinning.
> 
> Presumably you take a preloaded slin pin to work each day?


Basically one in the morning as l wake up, then started taking one to work like you say and then when l know l have gone over an hour without food, usually around 11 ish l do the other, then either pre workout if l have the time or pre bed if not.

They are good mate, very surprised at the results from it TBH.


----------



## alan_wilson

Have you got shin splits mate?


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Basically one in the morning as l wake up, then started taking one to work like you say and then when l know l have gone over an hour without food, usually around 11 ish l do the other, then either pre workout if l have the time or pre bed if not.
> 
> They are good mate, very surprised at the results from it TBH.


I got fast results myself mate ... Particularly fat loss


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Have you got shin splits mate?


God knows whats going on mate, it just fu*king hurts.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> God knows whats going on mate, it just fu*king hurts.


Sounds like it.

Don't over do it, other wise you do long term damage, as in takes an ice age to repair


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Basically one in the morning as l wake up, then started taking one to work like you say and then when l know l have gone over an hour without food, usually around 11 ish l do the other, then either pre workout if l have the time or pre bed if not.
> 
> They are good mate, very surprised at the results from it TBH.


Oh ok that's pretty easy then, the wake up one for me would be pre wo as I train early on an empty stomach so that works well, could then have one around 5ish and one before bed.

I think they would be a good way to help keep gains between cycles whilst still allowing hormonal recovery. They seem to be used a lot for this purpose. Thanks mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> I got fast results myself mate ... Particularly fat loss


Do you think they are a good between cycle idea Loganator?


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you think they are a good between cycle idea Loganator?


Most definatley as the pulsile release of gh also flicks other switches and is a very good addition to pct and we all know that high gh levels have an anticatabolic effect so less muscle mass is lost between cycles


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Most definatley as the pulsile release of gh also flicks other switches and is a very good addition to pct and we all know that high gh levels have an anticatabolic effect so less muscle mass is lost between cycles


Makes a lot of sense to me. Cheers for your input.


----------



## kingdale

milky could the pain be pumps from the gear? I get it badly on some orals walking up hill is awful.


----------



## biglbs

Work?


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Basically one in the morning as l wake up, then started taking one to work like you say and then when l know l have gone over an hour without food, usually around 11 ish l do the other, then either pre workout if l have the time or pre bed if not.
> 
> They are good mate, very surprised at the results from it TBH.


I read this as you took one at 1am! I thought jesus thats dedication getting up at that time!


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> I read this as you took one at 1am! I thought jesus thats dedication getting up at that time!


Dopey!


----------



## Milky

Well just blitzed legs and feeling good.

Gonna pin my first 5 iu's GH tonight just before bed as per Pauls advice.

Food is going great, l mean really really well, in fact its all going great.

:thumbup1:


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Well just blitzed legs and feeling good.
> 
> Gonna pin my first 5 iu's GH tonight just before bed as per Pauls advice.
> 
> Food is going great, l mean really really well, in fact its all going great.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Sounds like your on a promise with the wife then?


----------



## biglbs

How long are you having between shots mate?


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3856710 said:


> How long are you having between shots mate?


Probably around 5 hours mate.

Calves still like knots so gonna have to do cardio at the gym tonight l think.


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Sounds like your on a promise with the wife then?


I wish !

Food bang on again, my god lm had cravings for a chippy tea but resisted all temptation and had my omellette :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Probably around 5 hours mate.
> 
> Calves still like knots so gonna have to do cardio at the gym tonight l think.


Just 5 hours after Gh ?That is pushing boundries,but Paul ain't a fool,cool.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Just 5 hours after Gh ?That is pushing boundries,but Paul ain't a fool,cool.


No mate sorry.

I have the GH roughly 9 hours before the peps.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> No mate sorry.
> 
> I have the GH roughly 9 hours before the peps.


That's better or you get the dreaded BLEED!

I was gonna ask Paul what he had found to change protocol,thought i was out of date,peps info changes weekly!


----------



## 3752

thought i would explain a little on Milkys new protocol.....

we have decided due to his good fortune (jammy barsteward) we will add GH to the mix for increased growth, one of the best ways i have ever used GH is M/W/F using a higher dose so Milky will be using his GH on these days just before bed, this will enhance his sleep which is a must when you are wanting to grow and because it is on alternate days to his peptides there will be no issue between them.

now one of the issues with GH is that it is synthetic so after a time it will suppress or even shut down your own production a lot like Test does to the HPTA, so to avoid this he will be continuing his GHRP-2/GHRH peptide protocol on non training days (Tue/Thur/Sat/Sun).

this will get around the suppression as the peptides release natural GH from the body so in essence the best of both worlds.

this also has a added benefit of spreading out both the peptides and GH so keeps costs down.


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> That's better or you get the dreaded BLEED!
> 
> I was gonna ask Paul what he had found to change protocol,thought i was out of date,peps info changes weekly!


the bleed is an issue if you use large doses daily as there is no break for the body so to speak but EOD larger doses fits well in fact E3d is the best but is not good with fitting with the big picture.


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> thought i would explain a little on Milkys new protocol.....
> 
> we have decided due to his good fortune (jammy barsteward) we will add GH to the mix for increased growth, one of the best ways i have ever used GH is M/W/F using a higher dose so Milky will be using his GH on these days just before bed, this will enhance his sleep which is a must when you are wanting to grow and because it is on alternate days to his peptides there will be no issue between them.
> 
> now one of the issues with GH is that it is synthetic so after a time it will suppress or even shut down your own production a lot like Test does to the HPTA, so to avoid this he will be continuing his GHRP-2/GHRH peptide protocol on non training days (Tue/Thur/Sat/Sun).
> 
> this will get around the suppression as the peptides release natural GH from the body so in essence the best of both worlds.
> 
> this also has a added benefit of spreading out both the peptides and GH so keeps costs down.


Thats what l said :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> the bleed is an issue if you use large doses daily as there is no break for the body so to speak but EOD larger doses fits well in fact E3d is the best but is not good with fitting with the big picture.


Exactly,i thought so,i wondered why he was doing Gh 5iu every 5 hours with peps,not like you imo,turns out it was milkman not explaining himself pmsl!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Exactly,i thought so,i wondered why he was doing Gh 5iu every 5 hours with peps,not like you imo,turns out it was milkman not explaining himself pmsl!


I thought l had in previous posts mate explaining what we were doing ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I thought l had in previous posts mate explaining what we were doing ?


I must have missed it as i did'nt know mate,hence question and confusion,nice i care enough to ask though a?


----------



## shaunmac

Morning big man!

Training today?


----------



## Milky

shaunmac:3860763 said:


> Morning big man!
> 
> Training today?


Pull tonight mate, cant wait.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Morning gent's, how's tricks.


----------



## Milky

Breeny said:


> Morning gent's, how's tricks.


All good on here mate, thanks for popping in.

no gym tonight, been out in about minus 3 all day, took for ever to get home and really not up for it so gonna go in the morning as l am off all weekend so why not utilise it.


----------



## Milky

Can l ask a favour of you lads and lasses who pop in here, can you pop into my mates journal and give him some support please...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/208611-12-week-transformation.html

Jamie is a good lad and works hard in the gym, knows his stuff too, would really appreciate it if you did :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> All good on here mate, thanks for popping in.
> 
> no gym tonight, been out in about minus 3 all day, took for ever to get home and really not up for it so gonna go in the morning as l am off all weekend so why not utilise it.


Well hopefully you can rip me a new one on Monday providing my stitches come out ok Monday morning


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Well hopefully you can rip me a new one on Monday providing my stitches come out ok Monday morning


Saves me a text mate, was gonna text you weekend see if your still up for it.

We can kill each other mate hopefully :thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

Hey buddy...hope you and the missus are well


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Saves me a text mate, was gonna text you weekend see if your still up for it.
> 
> We can kill each other mate hopefully :thumbup1:


I get my stitches out 9am Monday, I don't envisage any issues but I'm well up for a beasting session as I've had a whole week by then off upper body, so I'm gonna hit it hard big man!


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Hey buddy...hope you and the missus are well


All good mate, l am rampant, she despises me being near her so business as usual here :lol:

Only joking, things are great mate and just had a very generous donation of Riptropin to help me along.


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> All good mate, l am rampant, she despises me being near her so business as usual here :lol:
> 
> Only joking, things are great mate and just had a very generous donation of Riptropin to help me along.


Ive just started hyge but have heard good things about rips as well.

Do you mind divulging dose ?


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Ive just started hyge but have heard good things about rips as well.
> 
> Do you mind divulging dose ?


Paul explained previous page the full protocol mate but its basicall peps non training days and 5 iu's Rip pre bed on training days......

400 iu's F O C mate, how could l refuse !


----------



## CJ

Just read.

Foc....****ing hate you milky

Im running 8ius m w f.

Ran this style last year whilst of gear saw some cracking reaults....got pics somewhere but will refrain from whoring lol


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Just read.
> 
> Foc....****ing hate you milky
> 
> Im running 8ius m w f.
> 
> Ran this style last year whilst of gear saw some cracking reaults....got pics somewhere but will refrain from whoring lol


Paul has said we will see how the 5 goes then maybe up it, one thing he did say was it could be a physique changing cycle if it works out, now that did make my ears pr**k up !


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Paul has said we will see how the 5 goes then maybe up it, one thing he did say was it could be a physique changing cycle if it works out, now that did make my ears pr**k up !


Mate...8 week blast on nothing but gh



View attachment 108935


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Mate...8 week blast on nothing but gh
> 
> View attachment 108934
> 
> 
> View attachment 108935


Sh*t me !!

What kind of doses mate ?


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Sh*t me !!
> 
> What kind of doses mate ?


15ius mon wed fri


----------



## Milky

Well hell of an effort getting to the gym and when l finally did l felt tired and weak so cut it short, will go back later and do it right.

Very very little sleep last night with one thing and another, feel shattered TBH.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> Well hell of an effort getting to the gym and when l finally did l felt tired and weak so cut it short, will go back later and do it right.
> 
> Very very little sleep last night with one thing and another, feel shattered TBH.


Time for a power nap m8.


----------



## Milky

Breeny said:


> Time for a power nap m8.


Baby been upset all night mate so was up from 1.30 to 4.30 warching sh*te on tv then back to bed to toss and turn till l got up.

Think your right, a nap wouldnt do me any harm.


----------



## Mingster

If possible I always like to grab a sneaky hour before workouts mate. Helps clear the mind as well as rest the body


----------



## shaunmac

Sure you'll cane it later mate!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well hell of an effort getting to the gym and when l finally did l felt tired and weak so cut it short, will go back later and do it right.
> 
> Very very little sleep last night with one thing and another, feel shattered TBH.


Dont even bother going in future bro until you feel like your going to give it 100 %.. not worth worrying about it, and certainly no point going to feel tired and weak mate .. your doing well a little more rest could be the making of you X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Dont even bother going in future bro until you feel like your going to give it 100 %.. not worth worrying about it, and certainly no point going to feel tired and weak mate .. your doing well a little more rest could be the making of you X


Just been told no work Monday mate so gonna catch up over next few days..


----------



## Milky

Managed to balls my meal timings up a bit today somehow, possibly down to being dragged out in the snow etc.

Back on track now so sorted but on a day off l should be well on the ball :confused1:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> Managed to balls my meal timings up a bit today somehow, possibly down to being dragged out in the snow etc.
> 
> Back on track now so sorted but on a day off l should be well on the ball :confused1:


M8 , not one person ever will be 100% on the ball all the time, your only human bro. Enjoy the rest of your day m8, and tomorrow will be brighter.


----------



## Milky

16 st 5 lbs this morning, so looking like l am slowing down on the weight gain which is good, want to maintain around this weight but hopefully shed water and fat.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> 16 st 5 lbs this morning, so looking like l am slowing down on the weight gain which is good, want to maintain around this weight but hopefully shed water and fat.


You cannot have much fat on you mate,surely?


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> 16 st 5 lbs this morning, so looking like l am slowing down on the weight gain which is good, want to maintain around this weight but hopefully shed water and fat.


Keep it going big man!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> You cannot have much fat on you mate,surely?


I dont think l am mate, around 15 % l reckon but l knew i wouldgain some on cycle so not overly fussed by it, quite happy with how l am looking and could l drop to 10 % ish l would be over the moon. Still got around 29 weeks to the hols so long way to go yet to get it right :thumbup1:



alan_wilson said:


> Keep it going big man!


Mate, l intend too, its getting better and better, the training, the diet, the whole picture, really have got a good feeling about it all.


----------



## UK1989

Good to hear! The snow ballsed up my day too...left 2 meals in the boot while i went out for the day..came back to eat one and my chicken and rice was practically frozen! haha

Think you were a fan of BURR however saw you post a pic of Fusion Pharma up....do you have a preference or do you rate them both?


----------



## Milky

UK1989 said:


> Good to hear! The snow ballsed up my day too...left 2 meals in the boot while i went out for the day..came back to eat one and my chicken and rice was practically frozen! haha
> 
> Think you were a fan of BURR however saw you post a pic of Fusion Pharma up....do you have a preference or do you rate them both?


Burr is good stuff mate but just got a load of Fuerza at the right price so giving that a shot next course, cant really critique it as l havent used it yet but plenty of good reviews on it.

Currently running ROHM sus and deca and that too is good stuff TBH. I try and stick to the established labs as ATM there are " labs " popping up everywhere now with all sorts of names.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> I dont think l am mate, around 15 % l reckon but l knew i wouldgain some on cycle so not overly fussed by it, quite happy with how l am looking and could l drop to 10 % ish l would be over the moon. Still got around 29 weeks to the hols so long way to go yet to get it right :thumbup1:
> 
> Mate, l intend too, its getting better and better, the training, the diet, the whole picture, really have got a good feeling about it all.


I hear you, even though I'm dieting the whole process has me ultra motivated, and just makes you want to see this whole process out, and having a log also works wonders

Reason is, you don't want people to see you drop off, and its there as your little marker so you can also track your own progress


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> I hear you, even though I'm dieting the whole process has me ultra motivated, and just makes you want to see this whole process out, and having a log also works wonders
> 
> Reason is, you don't want people to see you drop off, and its there as your little marker so you can also track your own progress


Plus the fact l have spent a sh*t load of money and been tutored by Paul and l owe it to him and myself to get it right.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> 16 st 5 lbs this morning, so looking like l am slowing down on the weight gain which is good, want to maintain around this weight but hopefully shed water and fat.


Didn't seem long ago that you were under 15st with higher bf milky so all the hard work is paying off brilliantly


----------



## mal

Milky said:


> Plus the fact l have spent a *sh*t load of money and been tutored by Paul *and l owe it to him and myself to get it right.


are you aiming for a show at some point mate.


----------



## Milky

Forgot to add,

As some of you may know l have had serious issues in a rather personal area for months, l am talking red raw, itching and being in the most incredible discomfort all round.

WELL this week l decided to google my symptons, 3 seconds later had the answer, 3 days later 70 % better than l have been in MONTHS !

So fu*king annoyed with myself, the amount of time l spend on here and l didnt just look it up months ago !


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Plus the fact l have spent a sh*t load of money and been tutored by Paul and l owe it to him and myself to get it right.


This I understand, someones taking the time to give you their best, so in turn you want to make sure you give them 100% in return!


----------



## Milky

mal said:


> are you aiming for a show at some point mate.


Nah mate, just dont want to look like the average grandad :lol:

IF and its a big if people thought l could get there, l may have a re think but its unlikely :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Didn't seem long ago that you were under 15st with higher bf milky so all the hard work is paying off brilliantly


The BF is just an estimate mate but l dont feel too " fat " if you see what l mean, still have a tighter mid section and my clothes are fitting right.


----------



## mal

Milky said:


> Nah mate, just dont want to look like the average grandad :lol:
> 
> IF and its a big if people thought l could get there, l may have a re think but its unlikely :thumbup1:


never say never,it will be be more difficult for you to resist the better you get lol.


----------



## Mingster

I can resist baby oil, fake tan and speedo's with ease:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Milky

Well wife has just managed to fu*k me right off so great start to the day, amazing how much a huff and puff and a sh*tty remark can just pi*s you right off when the day started pretty well............


----------



## Guest

You in this morning mucka? Ill pop up with those bits for you


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> You in this morning mucka? Ill pop up with those bits for you


Yeah mate but dont sweat it, bit of an atmosphere here ATM so leave it till tomorow or work if you want.


----------



## Guest

Up to you m8. Got it here handy for you anyway. Come up for a brew if you're bored m8, just me and Con in doing nowt


----------



## Milky

Cheat is about to start, wont be anything spectacular just a bit of choccy and a lamb dinner, enough tho, some nice roasts and mash will go down very well...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Well wife has just managed to fu*k me right off so great start to the day, amazing how much a huff and puff and a sh*tty remark can just pi*s you right off when the day started pretty well............


did she tell you your a$$ looked big in ya onesie bro lol x


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> did she tell you your a$$ looked big in ya onesie bro lol x


No mate, she got a face on when l said l wanted to go to the gym, really surprised me TBH but once a month they all get weird as we know.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> No mate, she got a face on when l said l wanted to go to the gym, really surprised me TBH but once a month they all get weird as we know.


only once fcuk me your lucky lol.. im glad i work away most of the time haha !!!


----------



## Milky

Well l feel fat as a house and very uncomfortable, the only benefit being its took my mind of the lack of sex in my life :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well wife has just managed to fu*k me right off so great start to the day, amazing how much a huff and puff and a sh*tty remark can just pi*s you right off when the day started pretty well............


Me too mate,raving hump,both of us,,,,,,,you know why? The fookin moon again!http://www.fullmoon.info/en/fullmoon-calendar.html


----------



## Milky

Final part of my cheat, banana butty :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Final part of my cheat, banana butty :thumbup1:


Fry it in butter with peanut butter in....


----------



## Milky

No work today, had my brekky and set alarm for next meal time.

Another observation, calves still tight as fu*k, has to be the clen, cant see any other reason.


----------



## mal

Milky said:


> No work today, had my brekky and set alarm for next meal time.
> 
> Another observation, calves still tight as fu*k, has to be the clen, cant see any other reason.


flexibillity/stretching deep tissue massage with a hard ball or foam roller might help that mate.


----------



## Milky

mal said:


> flexibillity/stretching deep tissue massage with a hard ball or foam roller might help that mate.


Need to do something mate, its affecting my cardio. The shins arent much better either so gonna stick to cross trainer for now as apposed too tread mill.


----------



## mal

Milky said:


> Need to do something mate, its affecting my cardio. The shins arent much better either so gonna stick to cross trainer for now as apposed too tread mill.


you should really get into it mate,, it will help you no end,plus youl make better muscle gains..win win.

People say taurine helps with pumps but never tried it tbh.


----------



## Milky

mal said:


> you should really get into it mate,, it will help you no end,plus youl make better muscle gains..win win.
> 
> People say taurine helps with pumps but never tried it tbh.


tried Taurine mate, cant say it helped any TBH.


----------



## luther1

Can you lower the dose milky to see if pain subsides,or not worth doing a lower dose?


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Can you lower the dose milky to see if pain subsides,or not worth doing a lower dose?


I am off it now mate, cycling it 3 weeks on 2 weeks off so will see how l get on next 2 weeks.


----------



## Milky

Second meal down, give it an hour then gym.

Been a good morning, lots done and been busy.


----------



## Milky

Well l said last week l wanted to get up to 3 plates a side ( 140 kgs ) and l fu*king did it !!

4 reps !

Ok may not be a big deal for some guys on here but its taken me 13 yrs to get there :lol:

Good push session done and feeling sore enough to know its done the job.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Well l said last week l wanted to get up to 3 plates a side ( 140 kgs ) and l fu*king did it !!
> 
> 4 reps !
> 
> Ok may not be a big deal for some guys on here but its taken me 13 yrs to get there :lol:
> 
> Good push session done and feeling sore enough to know its done the job.


well done mate always good to hit a pb


----------



## Guest

Well done mucka! Big milestone, now 4 plates!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well l said last week l wanted to get up to 3 plates a side ( 140 kgs ) and l fu*king did it !!
> 
> 4 reps !
> 
> Ok may not be a big deal for some guys on here but its taken me 13 yrs to get there :lol:
> 
> Good push session done and feeling sore enough to know its done the job.


4 reps with 140k in 13 years,real TUT there mate,,,,,,,,

realy well done bro,pleased for ya,reps


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Well done mucka! Big milestone, now 4 plates!


First thing l thought was " get these up too 10 reps then add another 10 kgs a side "



biglbs said:


> 4 reps with 140k in 13 years,real TUT there mate,,,,,,,,
> 
> realy well done bro,pleased for ya,reps


I have never really bothered to go OTT with the weight TBH mate, always concentrated on form but now l am pushing myself harder and harder.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great work Milky, I have 140 in my sights soon too, nice milestone :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> First thing l thought was " get these up too 10 reps then add another 10 kgs a side "


Just add the 2.5's a go m8, force yourself to do more. Obviously you'll need a spotter, but thats what Jamie is for haha


----------



## biglbs

I swear to God you will see the best gains of your life now then ,nice to see it,you know my opinion on Biglbs!!!


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Just add the 2.5's a go m8, force yourself to do more. Obviously you'll need a spotter, but thats what Jamie is for haha


Or the 1.25's. Or even the 0.5's. It soon all adds up


----------



## Milky

I may go back as l feel l didnt do enough on tri's so may do some more and some cardio.


----------



## Milky

All going well today, food going great, feeling different in myself and definatly seeing a difference in the mirror.

Things are looking good.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> All going well today, food going great, feeling different in myself and definatly seeing a difference in the mirror.
> 
> Things are looking good.


Keep it going big man!


----------



## bluejoanna

Milky said:


> I may go back as l feel l didnt do enough on tri's so may do some more and some cardio.


Great to see you so positive Milky :thumbup1: very inspiring x


----------



## Milky

Home, bath and some soothing cream in an area that needs to be soothed.... :lol:

Not gonna do any cardio tonight, trust me the pain in my shins is nothing compared to this :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Get you one of these bad boys hahaha


----------



## mark_star

Dave said:


> Get you one of these bad boys hahaha


how will a polo mint help?


----------



## Guest

mark_star said:


> how will a polo mint help?


Doubt you'd want to suck this polo mint!


----------



## biglbs

Want some grapes?


----------



## mark_star

Dave said:


> Doubt you'd want to suck this polo mint!


maybe just poke your tongue through the hole? :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

mark_star said:



> maybe just poke your tongue through the hole? :001_tt2:


Oh dear hahaha


----------



## Milky

I need to STOP watching Man V Food !


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I need to STOP watching Man V Food !


Not good when you're wanting to eat clean food!


----------



## Milky

Well my shake and PB was better than any 20 oz medium steak with chips and mushrooms !!

Who the fu*k am l trying to kid


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Well my shake and PB was better than any 20 oz medium steak with chips and mushrooms !!
> 
> Who the fu*k am l trying to kid


i love that show man, thats my inspiration, fcuk bodybuilding videos, couple episodes of that has me inspired to bulk


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well my shake and PB was better than any 20 oz medium steak with chips and mushrooms !!
> 
> Who the fu*k am l trying to kid


Not fooling anyone here lol steak is the dogs danglys!


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> I need to STOP watching Man V Food !


switch to diners, drive ins and dives then lol


----------



## Milky

Sore as hell today, love it......


----------



## Milky

Third meal done bang on time.

Legs tonight, determined to beat some PB's and not be mithered by random people in the gym.

Hopefully Al Wilson may join me and give each other a push along.


----------



## Milky

Home and ready to rock and roll.

Big drawback of being on a course for me is being horny, l can do without it TBH.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Home and ready to rock and roll.
> 
> Big drawback of being on a course for me is being horny, l can do without it TBH.


Mate i don't think you're horny,honest! :tongue:


----------



## luther1

Me neither


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Mate i don't think you're horny,honest! :tongue:





luther1 said:


> Me neither


Cheers chaps, means a lot to me knowing that, l can unclench now :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Legs done, cut slightly short due to right knee giving me some jip HOW EVER l blitzed all my PB's....

220 kg on hacks

270 kg on leg press...

NOW l realise these wieghts are probably not much to some of you but to me there a massive improvement and a sign things are going well and more importantly l am pushing myself and not slacking, so happy days...


----------



## Mingster

Good work Milky. 220kg hacks take some shifting:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Good work Milky. 220kg hacks take some shifting:thumbup1:


Only got 4 mate but at least l got 4 :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

5 plates a side hacks? Fcuk me m8 thats some going!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> 5 plates a side hacks? Fcuk me m8 thats some going!


4 mate but there 25's


----------



## Northern Lass

Way to go milky :rockon:


----------



## onthebuild

Top notch on the hacks mate, you'll be our very own Branch Warran if you keep going at that rate... Only picked him as hes the only BB'er I know with a hair.. deficiency.


----------



## Milky

5 iu's GH now and then bed...

Back on the peps tomorow.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Legs done, cut slightly short due to right knee giving me some jip HOW EVER l blitzed all my PB's....
> 
> 220 kg on hacks
> 
> 270 kg on leg press...
> 
> NOW l realise these wieghts are probably not much to some of you but to me there a massive improvement and a sign things are going well and more importantly l am pushing myself and not slacking, so happy days...


Superb effort, hack squats at that weight, I couldn't even shift it once!


----------



## biglbs

Lovely leg workout buddy


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> 5 iu's GH now and then bed...
> 
> Back on the peps tomorow.


For us uneducated fella's, what benefits do you notice from GH, outside of BB'ing? (eg fatloss and muscle gain aside)


----------



## ditz

onthebuild said:


> For us uneducated fella's, what benefits do you notice from GH, outside of BB'ing? (eg fatloss and muscle gain aside)


Slows the effects of aging mate, hence all the celebs are on it.

Take milky.. You'd never guess he was 112!!! 

(sorry lol)


----------



## Milky

It is being alledged l am becoming short tempered and irratable.

There may be an element of truth in this given l have told my boss to shove his job up his ar*e this morning.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> It is being alledged l am becoming short tempered and irratable.
> 
> There may be an element of truth in this given l have told my boss to shove his job up his ar*e this morning.


Did he?


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3878353 said:


> Did he?


I dont actually know where we stand currently if l am honest.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I dont actually know where we stand currently if l am honest.


Mate,be careful getting work aint that easy at your age( mg: )and you got a load more gear to buy yet!


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> I dont actually know where we stand currently if l am honest.


Haha, probs just a bad nights kip, I'm sure he didn't take it too seriously


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Legs done, cut slightly short due to right knee giving me some jip HOW EVER l blitzed all my PB's....
> 
> 220 kg on hacks
> 
> 270 kg on leg press...
> 
> NOW l realise these wieghts are probably not much to some of you but to me there a massive improvement and a sign things are going well and more importantly l am pushing myself and not slacking, so happy days...


sounds like your ready for a session on the rack ! when you coming to Catts for a leg session i feel the need for some torture lol


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> For us uneducated fella's, what benefits do you notice from GH, outside of BB'ing? (eg fatloss and muscle gain aside)


As ditz said mate, better skin, less niggles and general health benefits etc



ditz said:


> Slows the effects of aging mate, hence all the celebs are on it.
> 
> Take milky.. You'd never guess he was 112!!!
> 
> (sorry lol)


Tw*t :lol:



loganator said:


> sounds like your ready for a session on the rack ! when you coming to Catts for a leg session i feel the need for some torture lol


Well up for it mate first chance l get :thumbup1:

Yet again food been bang on the money timings wise and everything.

Actually feeling " big " ATM which is a geat thing.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I dont actually know where we stand currently if l am honest.


To be honest if hes got any decency about him he will feel more awkward about it than you. Big if though.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> To be honest if hes got any decency about him he will feel more awkward about it than you. Big if though.


It was me more me than him TBH mate, he was moaning about my boots, told him too stop fu8king mithering etc he said get a job where you can wear what you want so my repsponse was fine call this a weeks fu*king notice then and shove it !


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> It was me more me than him TBH mate, he was moaning about my boots, told him too stop fu8king mithering etc he said get a job where you can wear what you want so my repsponse was fine call this a weeks fu*king notice then and shove it !


Bet you wont wear them puffy uggs to work again though will you :lol:


----------



## shaunmac

Hope you are well mate. Bad news for me, another leg injury :thumbdown:


----------



## Guest

Aww m8, you're going to kill Laura, and if you dont I will! haha.

My work pants on the chair in the kitchen, where i usually leave it all for morning. She has come along and thrown them all in the washer, complete with your phone and my car keys.

Both now residing in the airing cupboard hoping they dry out.

If it doesnt work in the morning, shes off to the trafford center to buy you a new one.

Proper doofus!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aww m8, you're going to kill Laura, and if you dont I will! haha.
> 
> My work pants on the chair in the kitchen, where i usually leave it all for morning. She has come along and thrown them all in the washer, complete with your phone and my car keys.
> 
> Both now residing in the airing cupboard hoping they dry out.
> 
> If it doesnt work in the morning, shes off to the trafford center to buy you a new one.
> 
> Proper doofus!


ah dont sweat it mate, got another one in my van if your stuck or you can have that indestructable one till you get sorted :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Hope you are well mate. Bad news for me, another leg injury :thumbdown:


Awww man, what now ?


----------



## shaunmac

Milky said:


> Awww man, what now ?


Think I've pulled something right at the top of my hamstring. On the inside of my leg. Was only doing 40kg front squats and it just went. Felt horrible walking on it since.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> ah dont sweat it mate, got another one in my van if your stuck or you can have that indestructable one till you get sorted :thumbup1:


Sound m8, Ive found an old nokia in the kitchen drawer, fingers crossed this works.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Sound m8, Ive found an old nokia in the kitchen drawer, fingers crossed this works.


Well like l say one in the van if your stuck :thumbup1:

Oh and slap her one as well :lol:


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Think I've pulled something right at the top of my hamstring. On the inside of my leg. Was only doing 40kg front squats and it just went. Felt horrible walking on it since.


Ahhh sh*t, well you still have upper body :thumbup1:


----------



## shaunmac

Milky said:


> Ahhh sh*t, well you still have upper body :thumbup1:


Yer, least I don't have to miss the gym totally


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> It is being alledged l am becoming short tempered and irratable.
> 
> There may be an element of truth in this given l have told my boss to shove his job up his ar*e this morning.


Juice bomb !


----------



## Milky

I cant fault those Nytol capsules you know, work A treat.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I cant fault those Nytol capsules you know, work A treat.


They are the dogs Milky, they don't particularly help me get off but once I'm asleep there is no waking up till morning after a few Nytols.


----------



## Milky

No gym not long since home and they throw you out at 7.45 pm so not being rushed.

Will go tomorow aft after work when l know l can smash it...


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> No gym not long since home and they throw you out at 7.45 pm so not being rushed.
> 
> Will go tomorow aft after work when l know l can smash it...


That's a pretty early close?!


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> That's a pretty early close?!


Yeah 8 pm on a Friday is a bit odd mate isnt it :confused1:


----------



## alan_wilson

Well mines 9pm

But, saying that, its 4pm on a weekend!


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah the gym i use closes early on a friday to cant understand it really.


----------



## flinty90

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah the gym i use closes early on a friday to cant understand it really.


mostly empty gyms after 6 pm fridays (from experience) every cnut has done there training for the week and are donning tight vests and hitting the town !!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I cant fault those Nytol capsules you know, work A treat.


The Gh /peps is knocking me spark out now i can breath all night,is it not helping you mate~?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> The Gh /peps is knocking me spark out now i can breath all night,is it not helping you mate~?


No mate, far from it TBH.


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Yeah 8 pm on a Friday is a bit odd mate isnt it :confused1:


thats weird that milkenstien, early doors, evolutions open till 9, my gyms open gone 10 longer if anyones still in there


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> thats weird that milkenstien, early doors, evolutions open till 9, my gyms open gone 10 longer if anyones still in there


Yeah think it may be staff related mate and the fact the owner doesnt want to stay late...

You gonna pop over for a session soon ?


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Yeah think it may be staff related mate and the fact the owner doesnt want to stay late...
> 
> You gonna pop over for a session soon ?


i drove past other day mate, had a service call on wednesday up the road, little shop on corner, didnt realise it was so close, yeh i definanetly will but not untill my backs sorted or ill just be embarrased lol


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> No mate, far from it TBH.


I had that for two or three months at first it should settle,do you feel lethargic during day too?I did,but it is cool now tbh


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> I had that for two or three months at first it should settle,do you feel lethargic during day too?I did,but it is cool now tbh


I cant afford too mate, bastard @dave has the camera out in a flash :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I cant afford too mate, bastard @dave has the camera out in a flash :lol:


Ah yes ,i remember,well it will not be your old phone will it?pmsl


----------



## onthebuild

Keep an eye on the nytol use though mate, I hear people build up a tolerance to them very quickly.


----------



## 25434

Have a good weekend Milky....


----------



## biglbs

Those nytol are working well,10.51 and no milkman......must be having oats!


----------



## Milky

Home from work, she isnt letting me any where near her so all there is to do really is train.

Go do my session, home , bath and shave then chillout till Monday when l drive down to Cambridge for our new machine...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Home from work, she isnt letting me any where near her so all there is to do really is train.
> 
> Go do my session, home , bath and shave then chillout till Monday when l drive down to Cambridge for our new machine...


MACHINE?


----------



## alan_wilson

biglbs said:


> MACHINE?


Hope its not some sort of sex contraption..


----------



## biglbs

alan_wilson said:


> Hope its not some sort of sex contraption..


mg:I know we all need nookey so maybe!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> mg:I know we all need nookey so maybe!


whatever works, I suppose. I prefer a meal and a bottle of wine myself.


----------



## Milky

Calm down ladies its a paving machine.....


----------



## Milky

Ok so good pull session done, no PB's broke which l am a but gutted about but in my defense l was some what distracted by a woman wolking in and saying " hiya " for me too realise 2 mins later it was my ex wife....

Threw me a bit as there isnt really any love lost between us ( her doing FTR not mine ) and it threw me slightly fo some reason....

Anyway food BANG ON, training BANG ON, cardio, well not brilliant TBH with my shins so gonna resort to cross trainer next week l think, no impact, no sore shins...


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Ok so good pull session done, no PB's broke which l am a but gutted about but in my defense l was some what distracted by a woman wolking in and saying " hiya " for me too realise 2 mins later it was my ex wife....
> 
> Threw me a bit as there isnt really any love lost between us ( her doing FTR not mine ) and it threw me slightly fo some reason....
> 
> Anyway food BANG ON, training BANG ON, cardio, well not brilliant TBH with my shins so gonna resort to cross trainer next week l think, no impact, no sore shins...


That would dampen your day.

You not tried some swimming for cardio, if your in pain?


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> That would dampen your day.
> 
> You not tried some swimming for cardio, if your in pain?


Mate my pool has more restrictions for public use than Strangeways !


----------



## Dezw

Your still training hard thats the main thing mate.

Shins can be a problem but if you can use the cross trainer then that will still do the job.

Do the shins affect any other aspect of training, or just cardio?


----------



## Milky

Dezw:3885762 said:


> Your still training hard thats the main thing mate.
> 
> Shins can be a problem but if you can use the cross trainer then that will still do the job.
> 
> Do the shins affect any other aspect of training, or just cardio?


Just the cardio mate but it really pi*ses me off as l.have a great set up at home.


----------



## Dezw

Milky said:


> Just the cardio mate but it really pi*ses me off as l.have a great set up at home.


An injury is a pain in the tits, you getting treatment?

I've always wanted a nice home gym, just never had the required space.


----------



## Marc2013

Sorry bit off topic, When can i send PM's just i got some freebies to give away. But i cant Pm anyone and i have someone interest but they dont want to give personal emails over open forum.

Thanx for previous info too


----------



## Milky

Marc2013 said:


> Sorry bit off topic, When can i send PM's just i got some freebies to give away. But i cant Pm anyone and i have someone interest but they dont want to give personal emails over open forum.
> 
> Thanx for previous info too


one month l think mate...


----------



## Milky

Jab tonight again, man l hate jab days....


----------



## Marc2013

Thanks bud


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Jab tonight again, man l hate jab days....


Why? I love it, more "get big" potion going in should be embraced


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Why? I love it, more "get big" potion going in should be embraced


Never liked it mate, plus l am doing about 17 jabs a week currently so trust me it gets tedious...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Never liked it mate, plus l am doing about 17 jabs a week currently so trust me it gets tedious...


Ah yes the pep jabs must become tiresome. One of the things that puts me off them tbh as well as the cost but I'm intrigued by them.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Ah yes the pep jabs must become tiresome. One of the things that puts me off them tbh as well as the cost but I'm intrigued by them.


The sub Q ones arent that bad mate, its remembering the timings etc that gets to be a pain.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> The sub Q ones arent that bad mate, its remembering the timings etc that gets to be a pain.


Yeah im going to run the most basic but still worthwhile approach I can with them if I do it. Massive advantage I have is I work from home so other than the odd day in out in meetings all day I don't really have any excuses.


----------



## Milky

Given the suggestion on the previous page by Alan, l may go swimming tomorow... :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> Given the suggestion on the previous page by Alan, l may go swimming tomorow... :thumbup1:


I love taking the little one mate! Have a good day!


----------



## luther1

What happened with your boss milky after you told him to stick it,was it water under the bridge?


----------



## Milky

mikemull said:


> I love taking the little one mate! Have a good day!


I just want to be stared at :lol:


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> What happened with your boss milky after you told him to stick it,was it water under the bridge?


It not been mentioned how ever l do now have the option to go on friday as he has been given appropriate notice :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> It not been mentioned how ever l do now have the option to go on friday as he has been given appropriate notice :whistling:


Oh,are you going to leave or just forget it ever happened?


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Oh,are you going to leave or just forget it ever happened?


See how the week goes mate, always said l like my job and l genuinely do.

Just a bit fed up of the hypocrisy of it all.

Ok for me to work with buses and artics missing my head by inches but god forbid l wear rigger boots whilst they hit me coz there not allowed :confused1:


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> See how the week goes mate, always said l like my job and l genuinely do.
> 
> Just a bit fed up of the hypocrisy of it all.
> 
> Ok for me to work with buses and artics missing my head by inches but god forbid l wear rigger boots whilst they hit me coz there not allowed :confused1:


Some h&s protocols are made up by some [email protected] in an office who's never been on site in their lives I think. Don't want you fcuking up the holiday(s) funds that's all!


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Some h&s protocols are made up by some [email protected] in an office who's never been on site in their lives I think. Don't want you fcuking up the holiday(s) funds that's all!


Talking to a good mate of mine and he said if l jack he will buy me a truck to work for him mate, plus l know way too many people to be out of work.

3 phone calls tops and l am back at work, pretty lucky like that.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Talking to a good mate of mine and he said if l jack he will buy me a truck to work for him mate, plus l know way too many people to be out of work.
> 
> 3 phone calls tops and l am back at work, pretty lucky like that.


Always nice to be in a situation where if someone calls your bluff,you can follow it through. Nice to know that your respected enough at what you do to have jobs to walk into should the sh!t hit the fan


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Always nice to be in a situation where if someone calls your bluff,you can follow it through. Nice to know that your respected enough at what you do to have jobs to walk into should the sh!t hit the fan


I am very good at what l do mate and reliable plus last time l worked for my mate l made him over £20 grand profit in about 8 months so obviously he would want me to work for him again...

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

just do it milky, your always fcukin moaning about this job anyway .. do you good to have a change X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> just do it milky, your always fcukin moaning about this job anyway .. do you good to have a change X


It does my head in usually coming up to christmas but its been fine since we come back.

It pays well, l am home every night and l dont have to deal with dickhead nigerians on a daily basis so for now l will probably stick it out...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> It does my head in usually coming up to christmas but its been fine since we come back.
> 
> It pays well, l am home every night and l dont have to deal with dickhead nigerians on a daily basis so for now l will probably stick it out...


Slightly different note, but since starting working in retail ive developed a frighteningly strong hatred for japansese/chinese people. Never had a polite one in the store yet.


----------



## Milky

Well weighed in at bang on 16 st this morning so down 6 lbs on last week weirdly..

Not fussed, the mirror is giving the true story and l am liking what l am seeing, only 5 weeks into my course as well so long way to go still, results should be phenominal hopefully.

Paul often talked about the rebound when l went back on and fu*k me he was bang on, l look and feel pretty good right now and l still have 29 WEEKS to hit my goal !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well weighed in at bang on 16 st this morning so down 6 lbs on last week weirdly..
> 
> Not fussed, the mirror is giving the true story and l am liking what l am seeing, only 5 weeks into my course as well so long way to go still, results should be phenominal hopefully.
> 
> Paul often talked about the rebound when l went back on and fu*k me he was bang on, l look and feel pretty good right now and l still have 29 WEEKS to hit my goal !


Great to hear milky, can't wait to see the results!


----------



## defdaz

Awesome mate, tightening up a treat I bet. :thumb:

I am looking for a decent gym in Benidorm for a holiday there in April mate... think you are the man to ask? (Only because I found a post from you saying you could give directions to one...  )


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Great to hear milky, can't wait to see the results!


I am buzzing every week mate, especially when l am blasting PB's on most of my training sessions now.


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> Awesome mate, tightening up a treat I bet. :thumb:
> 
> I am looking for a decent gym in Benidorm for a holiday there in April mate... think you are the man to ask? (Only because I found a post from you saying you could give directions to one...  )


Ah rite, its in the old town mate, near the Hotel Campasol.....

As you walk out of the centre where all the pedestrian zone are you turn right up a big hill, the hotel is on your left, you turn right there and its on your right about 100 yds, pretty good gym too :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Slightly different note, but since starting working in retail ive developed a frighteningly strong hatred for japansese/chinese people. Never had a polite one in the store yet.


You need to 'Nip'that in the bud mate.


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> Ah rite, its in the old town mate, near the Hotel Campasol.....
> 
> As you walk out of the centre where all the pedestrian zone are you turn right up a big hill, the hotel is on your left, you turn right there and its on your right about 100 yds, pretty good gym too :thumbup1:


Thanks mate  Is it obvious it's a gym from the street?

Is this it?

google maps link


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well weighed in at bang on 16 st this morning so down 6 lbs on last week weirdly..
> 
> Not fussed, the mirror is giving the true story and l am liking what l am seeing, only 5 weeks into my course as well so long way to go still, results should be phenominal hopefully.
> 
> Paul often talked about the rebound when l went back on and fu*k me he was bang on, l look and feel pretty good right now and l still have 29 WEEKS to hit my goal !


Well i have only been put back 12 weeks behind you now,but i am fooked if i have give up,though you are doing so well mate,you will be awsome,i still intend to be very acceptable for 50!


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> Thanks mate  Is it obvious it's a gym from the street?
> 
> Is this it?
> 
> google maps link


Thats the fella mate yeah, how far away from it are you staying ?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Well i have only been put back 12 weeks behind you now,but i am fooked if i have give up,though you are doing so well mate,you will be awsome,i still intend to be very acceptable for 50!


And thats the thing Tom, had a 21 yr old kid tell me in the gym yesterday l look fu*king great for a 43 yr old, as long as we dont look our age, its all good :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> Thats the fella mate yeah, how far away from it are you staying ?


Awesome, thanks dude. A fair way away, 15 mins walk but that'll do for some cardio hey.  Looking forward to it, may finally get a tan :lol: ! Don't suppose you are going back this year are you? 4th April for a week, can't wait!


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> Awesome, thanks dude. A fair way away, 15 mins walk but that'll do for some cardio hey.  Looking forward to it, may finally get a tan :lol: ! Don't suppose you are going back this year are you? 4th April for a week, can't wait!


No mate, unless the lads fancy a week away and may have too succombe :whistling:

Its a nice wallk along the beach mate, thro tehe shops and your there, beats walking round here any day, and the "scenery" is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy better :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> You need to 'Nip'that in the bud mate.


Tell me about it mate, their rudeness just really pi$$es me off, absolutely no need for it.

There's cvnts of all different colours, just seems to be every one I come across at work is of the same.


----------



## onthebuild

Seems to be going great for only 5 weeks mate, I bet youre counting the days!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> And thats the thing Tom, had a 21 yr old kid tell me in the gym yesterday l look fu*king great for a 43 yr old, as long as we dont look our age, its all good :thumbup1:


You should have slapped him,43 is still young mateCheeky little cvnt imo pmsl


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Seems to be going great for only 5 weeks mate, I bet youre counting the days!


I am plannig workouts 3 days in advance mate, looking at ways to increase my lifts, push myself harder etc.

Really am loving it right now....

Got to be THE BEST thing l have ever done asking for Pauls help, new angles on food, training and gear l would never have even thought about :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> You should have slapped him,43 is still young mateCheeky little cvnt imo pmsl


Twice as old as a 21 yr old mate, even if it is one who cant press 60 kgs :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Twice as old as a 21 yr old mate, even if it is one who cant press 60 kgs :lol:


I know what you mean i hold records in my gym for Bench,one arm deads,Cgb,pull downs amoungst other movements,i am old enough to be most of their DadsIn fact who benches over 207k on here on a flat bench?Not many,it is a nice feeling.


----------



## Milky

Well the wind is terrible this morning, no idea why and its horrendous.....

Oh and no swimming shorts so no swimming......


----------



## Milky

Found this very interesting to watch this morning


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Found this very interesting to watch this morning


thats a great vid, gees thats some breakfast, i was happy with what i ate untill i watched that


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Found this very interesting to watch this morning


strange I can't see the vid link in the post at all???


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> I am plannig workouts 3 days in advance mate, looking at ways to increase my lifts, push myself harder etc.
> 
> Really am loving it right now....
> 
> Got to be THE BEST thing l have ever done asking for Pauls help, new angles on food, training and gear l would never have even thought about :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy, the fact is supplying the info is only half of the picture you still have to follow it mate and you are doing just that........


----------



## Milky

Two observations, T shirts tighter, jeans tighter so all good.....especially the jeans bit aorund the quads...


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> strange I can't see the vid link in the post at all???


That is odd because it even shows in the quotes post :confused1:


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> thats a great vid, gees thats some breakfast, i was happy with what i ate untill i watched that


Now l didint actually think it was too much bizarrelly :confused1:

Very interested in the coconut oil use tho, also made me want to give cinamon a go again. I know Paul is a big advocate of using it..


----------



## luther1

I can't put a link up milky because I'm on my iPad but if you YouTube antoinne vaillant and John meadows shopping, they walk round a super market and talk about coconut oil etc. That vid you posted explained the use of it well. Also,when cooked it doesn't degrade. I know biglbs put a scale up of smoke points of oils and it gave evoo a high one,well evoo degrades and you might as well use ordinary cooking oil when it does this.


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> I can't put a link up milky because I'm on my iPad but if you YouTube antoinne vaillant and John meadows shopping, they walk round a super market and talk about coconut oil etc. That vid you posted explained the use of it well. Also,when cooked it doesn't degrade. I know biglbs put a scale up of smoke points of oils and it gave evoo a high one,well evoo degrades and you might as well use ordinary cooking oil when it does this.


Yeah think l have seen that one mate.....

Big fan ov Valiant, awesome physique...


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Yeah think l have seen that one mate.....
> 
> Big fan ov Valiant, awesome physique...


He's an awesome shape isn't he and being able to do back flips is unreal. In one of his vids he says he could easily get much bigger but doesn't want to turn into a freak. Must be nice to have the option of not wanting to get too massive!


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> He's an awesome shape isn't he and being able to do back flips is unreal. In one of his vids he says he could easily get much bigger but doesn't want to turn into a freak. Must be nice to have the option of not wanting to get too massive!


Yeah but hey there are one or two on here who claim that but l dont mind it coming from a pro :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Found this very interesting to watch this morning


The only thing i don't get is egg whites alone have an incomplete AA profile for our purposes,i have read many times and Dorian also says this,so does the Pb correct this anyone know, @Pscarb ?


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> The only thing i don't get is egg whites alone have an incomplete AA profile for our purposes,i have read many times and Dorian also says this,so does the Pb correct this anyone know, @Pscarb ?


They contain 18 out of the 20 amino acids. The two it lacks must be in the yolk then and he was having coconut oil and pb to compensate


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> They contain 18 out of the 20 amino acids. The two it lacks must be in the yolk then and he was having coconut oil and pb to compensate


They are in the yolk,are they defo in PB?


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> They are in the yolk,are they defo in PB?


Yes but without the cholesterol of the yolk


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> The only thing i don't get is egg whites alone have an incomplete AA profile for our purposes,i have read many times and Dorian also says this,so does the Pb correct this anyone know, @Pscarb ?


the amino profile will not matter to a huge degree when you take into account his whole daily diet, the thing that is wrong for me is that egg whites need a substance that is in the Yolk to assimilate all the egg white.......i forget the name at the moment



luther1 said:


> Yes but without the cholesterol of the yolk


Bro science, cholesterol in eggs does not raise bad cholesterol in the body see this site...

http://www.cholesterol-and-health.com/Egg_Yolk.html


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Now l didint actually think it was too much bizarrelly :confused1:
> 
> Very interested in the coconut oil use tho, also made me want to give cinamon a go again. I know Paul is a big advocate of using it..


i cook my eggs and chicken mostly in coconut oil (other being macadamia oil) i also have cinnamon on my oats and in my coffee it is great for insulin sensitivity...


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> the amino profile will not matter to a huge degree when you take into account his whole daily diet, the thing that is wrong for me is that egg whites need a substance that is in the Yolk to assimilate all the egg white.......i forget the name at the moment
> 
> Bro science, cholesterol in eggs does not raise bad cholesterol in the body see this site...
> 
> http://www.cholesterol-and-health.com/Egg_Yolk.html


I knew there was a reason why you needed yolks other than profile,also interesting to read this http://www.truthaboutabs.com/whole-eggs-or-egg-whites.html


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I can't put a link up milky because I'm on my iPad but if you YouTube antoinne vaillant and John meadows shopping, they walk round a super market and talk about coconut oil etc. That vid you posted explained the use of it well. Also,when cooked it doesn't degrade. I know biglbs put a scale up of smoke points of oils and it gave evoo a high one,well evoo degrades and you might as well use ordinary cooking oil when it does this.


Evoo only degrades over time with sunlight or excess of temp,it takes ages(sight years)in a cupboard,mine is used in 2 weeks normaly :lol:But i know you eat so little that it may become collectable just for the bottle's sake pmsl


----------



## luther1

Pscarb said:


> the amino profile will not matter to a huge degree when you take into account his whole daily diet, the thing that is wrong for me is that egg whites need a substance that is in the Yolk to assimilate all the egg white.......i forget the name at the moment
> 
> Bro science, cholesterol in eggs does not raise bad cholesterol in the body see this site...
> 
> http://www.cholesterol-and-health.com/Egg_Yolk.html


Im in my phone so i cant,but theres a study to say too many egg yolks clog your arteries as much as smoking does


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Im in my phone so i cant,but theres a study to say too many egg yolks clog your arteries as much as smoking does


But there are plenty of recent ones to say they don't as your own system down regulates production,if you ate a silly amount you may have probs imo,i have eaten upto 30 whole per day in the past i am 49 and cholesterol is 3.9total with ratio 50/50,cannot be that bad,i still eat 6 whole min /day...lol

Btw @Pscarb thanks for reply and thanks for cinamon in coffee tip,i have one in my hand now nnnom!I grind my own cinamon from sticks,it is far better imo


----------



## 3752

luther1 said:


> Im in my phone so i cant,but theres a study to say too many egg yolks clog your arteries as much as smoking does


when you get to your PC please quote a recent study that shows this, i can show you many studies to show otherwise though, there was a time when eggs where considered bad because of cholesterol and this was found out to be not true, in the link i gave there is a study near the bottom on a link to show this.


----------



## zack amin

cinnamons used to spike insulin sensitivity as pscarb said, ive seen a few bodybuilders add it to there breakfast and such


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> cinnamons used to spike insulin sensitivity as pscarb said, ive seen a few bodybuilders add it to there breakfast and such


I tried it once and it didnt taste too good so gonna try it in different ways till l find one that works :thumbup1:


----------



## luther1

Pscarb said:


> the amino profile will not matter to a huge degree when you take into account his whole daily diet, the thing that is wrong for me is that egg whites need a substance that is in the Yolk to assimilate all the egg white.......i forget the name at the moment
> 
> Bro science, cholesterol in eggs does not raise bad cholesterol in the body see this site...
> 
> http://www.cholesterol-and-health.com/Egg_Yolk.html


The study (2005)is based on people who have an active lifestyle. Those with a sedentary lifestyle cause more harm to themselves than smoking or eggs.

The study I commented on (2012),if you google ' us news yolk arteries ' it's the 2nd one down. I can't link it Paul as I'm on an iPad and I don't know how. I'm sure this all leads to quantity and moderation,as if you drink excessive amounts of water it will kill you.


----------



## ditz

luther1 said:


> The study (2005)is based on people who have an active lifestyle. Those with a sedentary lifestyle cause more harm to themselves than smoking or eggs.
> 
> The study I commented on (2012),if you google ' us news yolk arteries ' it's the 2nd one down. I can't link it Paul as I'm on an iPad and I don't know how. I'm sure this all leads to quantity and moderation,as if you drink excessive amounts of water it will kill you.


Get the web page up mate.. Then at the top where the web address is in the bar at the top press and hold on the actual address it should pop up copy (u may have to do select all then copy)

Then come on here write a reply n press paste


----------



## luther1

Here it is http://health.usnews.com/health-news/news/articles/2012/08/15/egg-yolks-almost-as-bad-for-arteries-as-smoking-study


----------



## 3752

luther1 said:


> Here it is http://health.usnews.com/health-news/news/articles/2012/08/15/egg-yolks-almost-as-bad-for-arteries-as-smoking-study


Just found this mate that takes a second look at this study and claim it is flawed....

http://abcnews.go.com/health/t/blogEntry?id=17020611


----------



## Milky

So been 5 meals today, get another one in about 8ish then bed time.

Paul and l bit confused by the drop in weight but l am convinced its fat and not lost any size and my strength is certainly up....

Any way l feel great so l dont really care about a few lbs at this moment in time :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> So been 5 meals today, get another one in about 8ish then bed time.
> 
> Paul and l bit confused by the drop in weight but l am convinced its fat and not lost any size and my strength is certainly up....
> 
> Any way l feel great so l dont really care about a few lbs at this moment in time :thumbup1:


Surely that is water mate,just too quick for fat or muscle,as you are eating plenty,perhaps it is all settkling down and some of it is fat and some water?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Surely that is water mate,just too quick for fat or muscle,as you are eating plenty,perhaps it is all settkling down and some of it is fat and some water?


Yeah like l say mate its not something l am concerned about :thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> I tried it once and it didnt taste too good so gonna try it in different ways till l find one that works :thumbup1:


just found some in the cuboard, big tub from costco, really strong smell, maybe add it to morning tea or afternoon tea


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> So been 5 meals today, get another one in about 8ish then bed time.
> 
> Paul and l bit confused by the drop in weight but l am convinced its fat and not lost any size and my strength is certainly up....
> 
> Any way l feel great so l dont really care about a few lbs at this moment in time :thumbup1:


wouldnt worry about weight fluctuation Milky , it could most probably be down to the fact that your switching between peps and gh .....

you are probably grabbing a bit of water on your gh days then dropping it after a couple of days of not having it ....

last year I was skint and only ran gh 2 days a week 5iu per day and I noticed my weight go up and down accordingly

loganator


----------



## George-Bean

Still smashing the treadmill Milky?


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Still smashing the treadmill Milky?


Afraid not mate, shins have put paid to it, possibly down to the clen.

Been doing other buts best l can to compensate tho..

Anyway TODAY...

Every meal bang on time, bang on the money.....

Home now so big push session about to happen hopefully :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Afraid not mate, shins have put paid to it, possibly down to the clen.
> 
> Been doing other buts best l can to compensate tho..
> 
> Anyway TODAY...
> 
> Every meal bang on time, bang on the money.....
> 
> Home now so big push session about to happen hopefully :thumbup1:


Good to hear buddy if the shin issues continue we will address it, I am jealous I can't train for at least two weeks


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> Good to hear buddy if the shin issues continue we will address it, I am jealous I can't train for at least two weeks


Tell you what mate yo u aint had much luck really since christmas have you, it seems like every time you go near that fu*king @CJ you seem to catch some kind of lurgy, l would stear clear TBH :lol:

Anyway tonights workout,

All going well, got 5 out of the 140's again then onto DB's and managed to grab the 55 wrong with my right arm and it went a bit pear shaped.

Right shoulder was killing me after that which in turn hindered my shoulder workout which in turn hindered my tri workout, gutted TBH......

Tomorow is another day so fingers crossed it will subside.


----------



## mark_star

Milky said:


> Tell you what mate yo u aint had much luck really since christmas have you, it seems like every time you go near that fu*king @CJ you seem to catch some kind of lurgy, l would stear clear TBH :lol:
> 
> Anyway tonights workout,
> 
> All going well, got 5 out of the 140's again then onto DB's and managed to grab the 55 wrong with my right arm and it went a bit pear shaped.
> 
> Right shoulder was killing me after that which in turn hindered my shoulder workout which in turn hindered my tri workout, gutted TBH......
> 
> Tomorow is another day so fingers crossed it will subside.


that's a bummer, hope it feels better tomorrow mate


----------



## biglbs

You need a stationary bike too mate!


----------



## Milky

Tonight is GH night , oh and sleeping pill as well !


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> You need a stationary bike too mate!


I cant mate, l really cant, it bores the tits off me...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I cant mate, l really cant, it bores the tits off me...


Funny is'nt it i hate the mills as much,i get on my bike with Kraftwerk and i am off in the mountains racing and avoiding drugs tests


----------



## Milky

Both shoulders killing me this morning and not in a good way but on a plus note feeling pretty big.


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Both shoulders killing me this morning and not in a good way but on a plus note feeling pretty big.


take it easy on your shoulders mate, took me a few weeks to sort mine out (once diagnosed)


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Both shoulders killing me this morning and not in a good way but on a plus note feeling pretty big.


Injured yourself mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Both shoulders killing me this morning, over stretched grabbing the wagon wheels for my lunch box.


Be careful mate


----------



## Milky

Well l am devo'd.........

I have tried to put a different sim in my phone and some how fu*ked it up royally so now it wont accept any sim card..

RIGHT NOW I NEED CHOCOCLATE !

:cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Well l am devo'd.........
> 
> I have tried to put a different sim in my phone and some how fu*ked it up royally so now it wont accept any sim card..
> 
> RIGHT NOW I NEED CHOCOCLATE !
> 
> :cursing:


How on earth you done that? Still got the S2?

What's is saying? PUK code?


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> How on earth you done that? Still got the S2?
> 
> What's is saying? PUK code?


I aint got a fu*king scooby mate, l put the other sim in and it wont work for sh*t now...

Showing a sim error no matter what sim l put in...


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I aint got a fu*king scooby mate, l put the other sim in and it wont work for sh*t now...
> 
> Showing a sim error no matter what sim l put in...


Call your network it was originally on and play dumb, they'll sort it.

Probably needs a hard reset, Google it


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Call your network it was originally on and play dumb, they'll sort it.
> 
> Probably needs a hard reset, Google it


Contract ends tomorow mate hence the new sim card....


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Contract ends tomorow mate hence the new sim card....


Should still help you


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Contract ends tomorow mate hence the new sim card....


fcuks sake not that cnut again, atleast hes speaking properly this time.

hey i tried mixing cinamon in my oats mate, i have the quaker oats golden syrup, couldnt taste it, was bit id say sweeter but nothing serious, just used a sprinkle


----------



## Milky

Well no gym, been trying to sort a phone out, bought a Tesco one for £90 thinking its O2 and so is GifGaff but it wnt accept the bastard so need to get that unlocked now !!

Totally shattered, slept sh*te last 2 nights and really havent got the energy to do legs so sleeping pill tonight and then hit it tomorow.


----------



## Loveleelady

milky rocks


----------



## Milky

Loveleelady said:


> milky rocks


Not with bloody mobiles he doesnt :lol:


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Well no gym, been trying to sort a phone out, bought a Tesco one for £90 thinking its O2 and so is GifGaff but it wnt accept the bastard so need to get that unlocked now !!
> 
> Totally shattered, slept sh*te last 2 nights and really havent got the energy to do legs so sleeping pill tonight and then hit it tomorow.


shouldve gone carphoneware house, all there phones come unlocked to any network as standard,

on a side note, how you getting on with fuerza man?


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> shouldve gone carphoneware house, all there phones come unlocked to any network as standard,
> 
> on a side note, how you getting on with fuerza man?


Ah bollox !!

Not even opened a vial yet TBH mate.


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Ah bollox !!
> 
> Not even opened a vial yet TBH mate.


ah ok, i need to order up for the next 4months, thinking to stock up fuerza not sure, probs will go with fuerza, if so ill end up with about 20 bottles lol


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> ah ok, i need to order up for the next 4months, thinking to stock up fuerza not sure, probs will go with fuerza, if so ill end up with about 20 bottles lol


Hand on heart mate cant even comment on it, maybe you can let ME know if its any good :lol:


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Hand on heart mate cant even comment on it, maybe you can let ME know if its any good :lol:


lol, im using the sus, eq and cyp so far so good,althoug i havent felt a 'peak' yet 5 weeks in. hows @dave getting on with it, i cant fault my recovery rates are pritty much over night, so thats a bonus.


----------



## Guest

zack amin said:


> lol, im using the sus, eq and cyp so far so good,althoug i havent felt a 'peak' yet 5 weeks in. hows @dave getting on with it, i cant fault my recovery rates are pritty much over night, so thats a bonus.


Im only 2 week in m8, but sex drive is through the roof and feeling alot fuller already, str is already on the up aswell. 900 sus, 600 deca pw, 50 dbol ed, 0.5 adex eod.


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Im only 2 week in m8, but sex drive is through the roof and feeling alot fuller already, str is already on the up aswell. 900 sus, 600 deca pw, 50 dbol ed, 0.5 adex eod.


Nice !


----------



## loganator

Milky get your grumpy ass to the gym and batter them legs .... You know you will feel better for it


----------



## Milky

Slept better last nite till l was woken by the dog chewing something at the side the bed, turned out to be my fu*king specs !

Little bastard has destroyed them !


----------



## constantbulk

Little sod lol


----------



## mikemull

Blind milky today!


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> Slept better last nite till l was woken by the dog chewing something at the side the bed, turned out to be my fu*king specs !
> 
> Little bastard has destroyed them !


Guess he thought you looked like a speccy tw*t then! :tt2:


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> Guess he thought you looked like a speccy tw*t then! :tt2:


After 35 yrs mate l am fine with it.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> After 35 yrs mate l am fine with it.


Some say he eats spectacles for fun.. All we know is he's called the stig.


----------



## biglbs

Blame the dog,poor little cvnt...


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Slept better last nite till l was woken by the dog chewing something at the side the bed, turned out to be my fu*king specs !
> 
> Little bastard has destroyed them !


Hahahahaha ! made me lol that one Milky ....Anyways my phone was on 4% battery life last night and i thought fk it charge it in the morning ....woke up this morning battery was dead , plugged it in , now the bastard won't switch on .....only had it since beggining of year brand new sony experia t and i didn't insure the cnut ! phaaaa ! not happy :cursing:


----------



## lucs

loganator said:


> Hahahahaha ! made me lol that one Milky ....Anyways my phone was on 4% battery life last night and i thought fk it charge it in the morning ....woke up this morning battery was dead , plugged it in , now the bastard won't switch on .....only had it since beggining of year brand new sony experia t and i didn't insure the cnut ! phaaaa ! not happy
> 
> :cursing:


Ivr got the same phone mate, leave it to charge it will come back on, thedo dafe **** when battery is below 20% why they give you 20% thats usless ive no idea


----------



## loganator

lucs said:


> Ivr got the same phone mate, leave it to charge it will come back on, thedo dafe **** when battery is below 20% why they give you 20% thats usless ive no idea


loked on the tinternet and found a fix to force restart ......hold volume up and power keys at same time for 5 or 6 seconds phone vibrates once then you release keys and presto :thumb:


----------



## shaunmac

You get any training in today mate?


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> You get any training in today mate?


No mate, not long home and got grandaughter so wife needs a lift with her, no work weekend so can catch up :thumbup1:


----------



## shaunmac

Milky said:


> No mate, not long home and got grandaughter so wife needs a lift with her, no work weekend so can catch up :thumbup1:


Thats not too bad then mate. Ive put some pics up i took today if you fancy popping to my log and having a look :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Home, no gym as l am not working weekend so going tomorow while wife has her nails done.

Been a sh*t day @Dave neglected Betsy, l can never forgive him and now she is locked in a cold workshop waiting for a new window.

I have my black arm band on and tilted my sky dish to half mast as a sign of respect....


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Home, no gym as l am not working weekend so going tomorow while wife has her nails done.
> 
> Been a sh*t day @Dave neglected Betsy, l can never forgive him and now she is locked in a cold workshop waiting for a new window.
> 
> I have my black arm band on and tilted my sky dish to half mast as a sign of respect....


Do I dare ask what/ who betsy is?!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Do I dare ask what/ who betsy is?!


My baby, a Kangoo van :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Oh dear, m8 you just can't trust some people nowaday's, I alway's knew that @Dave Was a wrongun, probably broke it on purpose too and just tried to style it out with a theft story. :thumb:

Have a good weekend off work m8.


----------



## Milky

I may be suffering form deca di*k, any suggestions ?


----------



## Guest

shhhh :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> shhhh :whistling:


Have to say good job on the plastic mate, very impressed :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Tried not to get the tape on paint m8, it sticks like buggery. If it sticks petrol will get it off without damaging it


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> I may be suffering form deca di*k, any suggestions ?


you'll be wanting some caber m8, not 100% on dose though.


----------



## Milky

Breeny said:


> you'll be wanting some caber m8


Nice one :thumbup1:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Heres a little copy paste thing that explains briefly.

You pose a good question which will be difficult to answer. All of what I know is purely anecdotal.

I like ND, and run it every cycle. I also run caber along with it, .5mg twice a week for precautionary purposes. There are two trains of thought with deca and caber as far as I know. The first is: if you properly control estrogen, you won't have any problems, prolactin related or not. The other pertains to regulating prolactin, and whether you can get an erection. That's where taking the caber would have bearing.

I get gyno when running test/ND. I use an AI, and run caber. My highest dose has been 600 test, 500 deca. I have no erectile dysfunction.

I know of a member here that ran a test/ND cycle with no caber, and he fell into a depression and suffered from erectile dysfunction after coming off. I can't say they were related. He did recover after several months.

It would make sense to run caber pills during, and extend the test about two or three weeks past the deca for insurance purposes.

So, to answer your questions, I think it does both. Run it.


----------



## MURPHYZ

@Milky,are you still using sleeping aids, I need to find something that works NOT (nytol or kalms) need something with a bit more kick, at the moment I'm using zopiclones 3 at a time and as good as they are in them doses, I'm pretty sure they're not good for me if they are as addictive as people reckon. Is zma any good or is there something better i can get. cheersbro

*EDIT* zops have done the job, I'll read your answer tomorrow...time for guarunteed ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz now


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Nice one :thumbup1:


Is deca d1ck caused by estro? So maybe look into things that get estro under control fast, adex or something?


----------



## Milky

Breeny said:


> @Milky,are you still using sleeping aids, I need to find something that works NOT (nytol or kalms) need something with a bit more kick, at the moment I'm using zopiclones 3 at a time and as good as they are in them doses, I'm pretty sure they're not good for me if they are as addictive as people reckon. Is zma any good or is there something better i can get. cheersbro
> 
> *EDIT* zops have done the job, I'll read your answer tomorrow...time for guarunteed ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz now


The only other thing l can suggest mate is melatonin..


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Is deca d1ck caused by estro? So maybe look into things that get estro under control fast, adex or something?


Already on the Adex mate.

Anyway, slept well last nite so buzzing this morning.

Hitting he gym hard today, cant fu*king wait !!!!


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Already on the Adex mate.
> 
> Anyway, slept well last nite so buzzing this morning.
> 
> Hitting he gym hard today, cant fu*king wait !!!!


Good man mikster .....what you trainin ?


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Good man mikster .....what you trainin ?


Nit sure yet mate, legs or pull.....


----------



## Milky

Ended up doing pull, simply because l didnt feel like l had the energy to push myself on legs.

Enjoyed it tho TBH and glad it went well......


----------



## flinty90

Hi milky hope things are still going to plan mate, feel like i not ben in here for a while mate !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Hi milky hope things are still going to plan mate, feel like i not ben in here for a while mate !!!


Ah dont sweat it mate, there are sh*t loads of journals now, its hard to bloody keep up !

Hope your getting sorted mate, been a sh*t week for you l know :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

@Pscarb

Paul they have fitted a sauna in my gym now, would it be og any benefit for me to use mate ?


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Paul they have fitted a sauna in my gym now, would it be og any benefit for me to use mate ?


It is always a benefit for 5-10 minutes mate after training, Saunas increase perspiration and body temperature which helps with aleviating muscle pains and aches, helps relieve muscle tension which leads to quicker recovery times. The increased heart rate can also help with the cardiovascular system......so all good mate


----------



## Guest

Cant beat a good sauna after the gym m8, thats the only thing that was fantastic about DWsports, sauna and swim after the gym was bob on!


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky  the next zyzz.......hehe


----------



## onthebuild

Dave said:


> Cant beat a good sauna after the gym m8, thats the only thing that was fantastic about DWsports, sauna and swim after the gym was bob on!


Went Dw myself for a while. Shame it cost a fortune for a poor amount of weights!


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Milky the next zyzz.......hehe


Hey if l die please please please do not do any comparisons !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Hey if l die please please please do not do any comparisons !


Ill make it my lifes work to get a pic of you doing his pose m8 :lol:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Ill make it my lifes work to get a pic of you doing his pose m8 :lol:


Fu*k off you your still in the bad books !

You owe me a window !!

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Ah dont sweat it mate, there are sh*t loads of journals now, its hard to bloody keep up !
> 
> Hope your getting sorted mate, been a sh*t week for you l know :thumbup1:


Yes there are a lot of good people on here mate doing good things, but i should still get into my favourite peoples journals more often...

And im fine mate i was asking about you not me


----------



## luther1

Have you always used adex on cycle milky? If not, do you suffer from water retention and if used,do you find it helps?


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Have you always used adex on cycle milky? If not, do you suffer from water retention and if used,do you find it helps?


Mate, given the amount of stuff l take its hard to say....

Is it down to the Adex ir the Vit C or the volume of water l drink, who can honestly say......

If it IS doing even a bit of good then its worth doing IMO so l keep on....


----------



## 3752

I would agree if I said to do this for more than 5-10 min, a quick sauna after a session helps the body to recover through blood flow and by keeping the body warm, that is not enough to effect recovery nor dehydrate as the body will have been amply hydrated from plenty of fluids through the workout, after 5 - 10 min then out and have your PWO meal/shake

So by your statement above then Scott can we take it that post workout cardio is also bad? As this will also increase body hear and lose water through sweat along with electrolytes ??


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> It is always a benefit for 5-10 minutes mate after training, Saunas increase perspiration and body temperature which helps with aleviating muscle pains and aches, helps relieve muscle tension which leads to quicker recovery times. The increased heart rate can also help with the cardiovascular system......so all good mate





dutch_scott said:


> As you said? Apologies I'm confused!
> 
> No i don't have any of my guys do pwo cardio am and if twice be midday or of they train midday evening . I agree pwo cardio is a bad thing IMO.


You sort of contradicted what Paul advised me mate is what l think he is saying...


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> As you said? Apologies I'm confused!
> 
> No i don't have any of my guys do pwo cardio am and if twice be midday or of they train midday evening . I agree pwo cardio is a bad thing IMO.


I could of sworn I watched you do a session on the treadmill after training when I visited Toms last year ??? I must be mistaken


----------



## biglbs

My mate Mike Williams a top natty BB actualy died in the sauna post workout,he was 4 weeks after comp for a title,so i get what scott is saying about nutrients,he had a heart attack .http://www.npabodybuilding.com/ViewArticle.aspx?articleID=b8ff017a-6fb2-44b0-bb11-83d9e6f53bcd

Could this have been lack of minarals/imbalance after training hard in hot weather?

Personaly i will never have another sauna after training,a very sad day that was.


----------



## 3752

As I said to milky via text for the general gym guy in my opinion it holds a benefit post training for a short time (assuming hydration through training is covered) but for someone who is pre comp or in that type of condition where everything is balanced to a high degree it can cause issues.

So my reply to Milky (as he asked  ) still stands a short sauna post training can be a benefit....


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> My mate Mike Williams a top natty BB actualy died in the sauna post workout,he was 4 weeks after comp for a title,so i get what scott is saying about nutrients,he had a heart attack .http://www.npabodybuilding.com/ViewArticle.aspx?articleID=b8ff017a-6fb2-44b0-bb11-83d9e6f53bcd
> 
> Could this have been lack of minarals/imbalance after training hard in hot weather?
> 
> Personaly i will never have another sauna after training,a very sad day that was.


you could assume that but then it could be several things but still very sad


----------



## flinty90

Milky get in the sauna you dont train hard enough to get a sweat on anyway :whistling: JK...

but whatever you do absolutely no masturbating in there


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> The muscle losing year


Yea I noticed that which was strange as I did PWO cardio and muscle loss was a minimum?? Go figure


----------



## Milky

So l am back up too 16 st 5 lbs, 5 lbs up on last week.

Going to speak to Paul later re cardio and maybe try the post workout route. Back buzzing again and feeeling good.

Time to start the ab chase l think :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> So l am back up too 16 st 5 lbs, 5 lbs up on last week.
> 
> Going to speak to Paul later re cardio and maybe try the post workout route. Back buzzing again and feeeling good.
> 
> Time to start the ab chase l think :thumbup1:


How far off abs do you think you are mate?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> How far off abs do you think you are mate?


Hard to say TBH, personally l dont think it would take long but its been a long time since l had them so they may be harder to attain than l think.

I dont feel fat, l dont feel l look fat, so therefore l dont think l am overly fat, if that makes sense....


----------



## flinty90

you and these abs milky lol... they will be the death of you hahah..

Go with scott for the 3d abs look


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> you and these abs milky lol... they will be the death of you hahah..
> 
> Go with scott for the 3d abs look


 I prefer my 2D abs mate, think they are a better look :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I prefer my 2D abs mate, think they are a better look :whistling:


i prefer my invisible abs lol


----------



## greekgod

Milky , DONT stress abt the abs, a flat stomach is good, and if u are eating any dairy products, which i believe u must be, to help keep yr size u are, a thin film of water (normally happens when eating cheeses, etc) under the skin blurrs the abs easily, i find it to be the last thing on my mind even when im prepping...


----------



## loganator

they will come mate ....made in the kitchen not the gym ....you should be stating pretty lean on your bulk with the peps gh ...they will just come thru on there own or like @greekgod says when you drop some water , don't worry about them

https://findaroof.co/loganator


----------



## Milky

greekgod said:


> Milky , DONT stress abt the abs, a flat stomach is good, and if u are eating any dairy products, which i believe u must be, to help keep yr size u are, a thin film of water (normally happens when eating cheeses, etc) under the skin blurrs the abs easily, i find it to be the last thing on my mind even when im prepping...


You know mate l dont think l eat very mich dairy at all, l have milk on my bekky maybe a few times a week but apart from that l dont have much.

Not obsessing over them, just think it would be a great thing to acheive and having a goal in mind gives you direction IMO.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Heres another way to find direction @Milky. :thumb:


----------



## greekgod

Milky said:


> You know mate l dont think l eat very mich dairy at all, l have milk on my bekky maybe a few times a week but apart from that l dont have much.
> 
> Not obsessing over them, just think it would be a great thing to acheive and having a goal in mind gives you direction IMO.


also keep in mind all peptides makes one hold water hence why i jab inner thigh and not belly area..


----------



## biglbs

What is an ab muscle?I don't think i have any pmsl


----------



## greekgod

biglbs said:


> What is an ab muscle?I don't think i have any pmsl


its the ONLY muscles skinny dudes have...


----------



## Guest

Interesting read regards the sauna info.

I always go in for 10 mins on leg day, then cool down and stretch in the pool.

As I often say, find out what works for you.

I believe my regime of the above and my under armour compression tights on from gym till the next morning complement my recovery.

All about good recovery after a heavy leg session for me.


----------



## Milky

Spawn of Haney said:


> Interesting read regards the sauna info.
> 
> I always go in for 10 mins on leg day, then cool down and stretch in the pool.
> 
> As I often say find out works for you.
> 
> I believe my regime of the above and my under armour compression tights on from gym till the next morning complement my recovery.
> 
> All about good recovery after a heavy leg session for me.


Given some of the stories of shaving, spitting and pi*sing in these things l may give it a miss TBH :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Given some of the stories of shaving, spitting and pi*sing in these things l may give it a miss TBH :lol:


Lmao I know I read about that.

Worst I've seen is a banana skin on the side, saying that I did catch a bloke finger blasting his misses once lol.


----------



## Milky

Spawn of Haney said:


> Lmao I know I read about that.
> 
> Worst I've seen is a banana skin on the side, saying that I did catch a bloke finger blasting his misses once lol.


Well the one at they gym isnt mixed thankfully...


----------



## ditz

Spawn of Haney said:


> Lmao I know I read about that.
> 
> Worst I've seen is a banana skin on the side, saying that I did catch a bloke finger blasting his misses once lol.


Same :lol: got in and layed down and they just cracked on... Got a bit eery after a few mins though lol


----------



## MURPHYZ

Could be worse tho chap's,, could be 2 blokes finger blasting each other.


----------



## Milky

Ok so really didnt want to go to the gym, home late from work and narked for some reason.

Anyway l sulked for 15 mins then forced myself to go, glad l did apart from the ex wife and one of her coven being in there :lol:

Hit it as hard as l could and enjoyed it.

NOW l know your not going to believe this but l am starting a new cardio routine that Paul has instructed, went to do my first session and the cardio equipment is all down !

Could not believe it :lol:

They had a spark in trying to sort it out as l left.....


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Ok so really didnt want to go to the gym, home late from work and narked for some reason.
> 
> Anyway l sulked for 15 mins then forced myself to go, glad l did apart from the ex wife and one of her coven being in there :lol:
> 
> Hit it as hard as l could and enjoyed it.
> 
> NOW l know your not going to believe this but l am starting a new cardio routine that Paul has instructed, went to do my first session and the cardio equipment is all down !
> 
> Could not believe it :lol:
> 
> They had a spark in trying to sort it out as l left.....


Good effort, its those days you don't wanna go that actually do you the most good.


----------



## mark_star

Milky said:


> Ok so really didnt want to go to the gym, home late from work and narked for some reason.
> 
> Anyway l sulked for 15 mins then forced myself to go, glad l did apart from the ex wife and one of her coven being in there :lol:
> 
> Hit it as hard as l could and enjoyed it.
> 
> NOW l know your not going to believe this but l am starting a new cardio routine that Paul has instructed, went to do my first session and the cardio equipment is all down !
> 
> Could not believe it :lol:
> 
> They had a spark in trying to sort it out as l left.....


um :nono:


----------



## Milky

Ok so food been bob on again, been going great TBH.

Did my new HIIT cardio on my treadmill altho Paul did reccomend the cross trainer, anyway, guess what, he was right.

my god my shnis and calves were fu*king CREASING me come the end, tomorow it will be on the cross trainer......

( unless the ex wife is there AGAIN ) !!!!

:lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> Ok so food been bob on again, been going great TBH.
> 
> Did my new HIIT cardio on my treadmill altho Paul did reccomend the cross trainer, anyway, guess what, he was right.
> 
> my god my shnis and calves were fu*king CREASING me come the end, tomorow it will be on the cross trainer......
> 
> ( unless the ex wife is there AGAIN ) !!!!
> 
> :lol:


Have you had your feet checked m8, your trainers could be ill fitting, wrong type etc ? I seem to remember this being talked about before, not sure if it was your journal or not as it was a while ago.


----------



## Milky

MURPHYZ said:


> Have you had your feet checked m8, your trainers could be ill fitting, wrong type etc ? I seem to remember this being talked about before, not sure if it was your journal or not as it was a while ago.


Tried allsorts mate, no avail.

I am just a demic TBH :lol:


----------



## shaunmac

You doing weights tonight mate?

If you are.....

SMASH IT!

If not. Have a well earned rest :laugh:


----------



## Guest

MURPHYZ said:


> Have you had your feet checked m8, your trainers could be ill fitting, wrong type etc ? I seem to remember this being talked about before, not sure if it was your journal or not as it was a while ago.


Hang on speed racer, WAAAAY too fast! It took him 6 month to get enough courage google his itchy bung hole hahahaha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Hang on speed racer, WAAAAY too fast! It took him 6 month to get enough courage google his itchy bung hole hahahaha


Yeah cheers for that mate, anyway have you seen me dragging myself along the floor recently NO !

Thats because its all good now :lol:


----------



## Guest

Aaaaanyway. You done back this week yet? Fancy FnT tomorrow after work? Ive got the van so can come pick you up no worries


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aaaaanyway. You done back this week yet? Fancy FnT tomorrow after work? Ive got the van so can come pick you up no worries


Cant tomorow mate chest and arms still killing me from last night.


----------



## Milky

Bastard food EVERYWHERE on the tv, man l need something sweet :cursing:


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Ok so food been bob on again, been going great TBH.
> 
> Did my new HIIT cardio on my treadmill altho Paul did reccomend the cross trainer, anyway, guess what, he was right.
> 
> my god my shnis and calves were fu*king CREASING me come the end, tomorow it will be on the cross trainer......
> 
> ( unless the ex wife is there AGAIN ) !!!!
> 
> :lol:


use the cross trainer mate, ive just started my cardio based training into my routine aswell, just remeber to go backwards aswell as forwards on the cross trainer


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> use the cross trainer mate, ive just started my cardio based training into my routine aswell, just remeber to go backwards aswell as forwards on the cross trainer


Yeah rite, some tw8t will have me on Youtube !


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Yeah rite, some tw8t will have me on Youtube !


hahahaha yeah itd be me if i trained there lol

nah serious i have shin issues aswell,to much road running in boxing days, so cross trainers perfect for tightening everything up, need to cut some bodyfat personally and it does it great


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> Bastard food EVERYWHERE on the tv, man l need something sweet :cursing:


Just cooked pancakes for my little clan m8, and they were rather nice tbh :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Ok so food been bob on again, been going great TBH.
> 
> Did my new HIIT cardio on my treadmill altho *Paul did reccomend the cross trainer, anyway, guess what, he was right.*
> 
> my god my shnis and calves were fu*king CREASING me come the end, tomorow it will be on the cross trainer......
> 
> ( unless the ex wife is there AGAIN ) !!!!
> 
> :lol:


 :whistling:



zack amin said:


> use the cross trainer mate, ive just started my cardio based training into my routine aswell, just remeber to go backwards aswell as forwards on the cross trainer


why??


----------



## Milky

Sore as fu*k today.


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> It's a different pattern of motor neuron recruitment , but main one is its actually posturally very bad to go forwards . It makes u tilt and the bum push out, going backwards forces u to pull the bum and hips forward aligning yourself better and safer in the long run.the glutes fire more . Biomechanically better for you .


Agreed but have you tried doing proper HIIT whilst going backwards?


----------



## flinty90

Pscarb said:


> Agreed but have you tried doing proper HIIT whilst going backwards?


surely not as that would clearly be TIIH ?? :whistling:

you see this coaching malarky is fcukin easy hahaha

Morning Milkshake X


----------



## Huntingground

Morning Milkster,

How's things mate? Still making progress? Where are the pics


----------



## 25434

dutch_scott said:


> It's a different pattern of motor neuron recruitment , but main one is its actually posturally very bad to go forwards . It makes u tilt and the bum push out, going backwards forces u to pull the bum and hips forward aligning yourself better and safer in the long run.the glutes fire more . Biomechanically better for you .


I didn't know that one, how interesting. I think I may change the way I work on the cross trainers from now on. I tend to do 10 mins forward and 10 mins back throughout but having read this..humm....

Good morning Milky, hope your day is good.


----------



## zack amin

Pscarb said:


> :whistling:
> 
> why??


ive not got any science behind it like you and scott, but i find after going in the forward motion for to long my legs and quads can start to lock, going backwards seems to bring my hamstrings more active into the excerise and changes the way my body shifts, so its a nice combo. one thing decent my old man taught me in the gym lol


----------



## 3752

zack amin said:


> ive not got any science behind it like you and scott, but i find after going in the forward motion for to long my legs and quads can start to lock, going backwards seems to bring my hamstrings more active into the excerise and changes the way my body shifts, so its a nice combo. one thing decent my old man taught me in the gym lol


i would agree but not with HIIT


----------



## zack amin

Pscarb said:


> i would agree but not with HIIT


no not with HIT if that was the original post then sorry for misreading, i though he was just using it in general terms


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pscarb said:


> i would agree but not with HIIT


I think hiit backwards on a x trainer would end up in a big accident!


----------



## Milky

Well just did my HIIT backwards and put 5 fu*king lbs ON !!!


----------



## Milky

Seriouly now, home, roads are a balls up so gonna give it an hour and see if l can move in the traffic.....

Legs tonight, really want to cause myself some pain....


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Well just did my HIIT backwards and put 5 fu*king lbs ON !!!


Fvck it I'm gonna try this then, pile on some weight! :lol:

Drive careful mate, you don't want another broken van :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

onthebuild said:


> Fvck it I'm gonna try this then, pile on some weight! :lol:
> 
> Drive careful mate, you don't want another broken van :lol:


Van's ok m8, as long as @Dave aint allowed near it. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Rite so legs done then hit the x-trainer for my cardio and hey NO SHIN / CALVE ISSUES.....

I am made up :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

I'm fat,

I'm fat.

I.m off to do my cardio

And look like a tw*t.....

:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

So cardio done, the cross trainer was busy and the other was broke so l had to do seated bike which TBH was ok.

Prefer the cross trainer but its good if l cant get on it...


----------



## bluejoanna

Personally Milky I hate the bike - would rather do double on treadmill or cross trainer - great news on your shins tho! Looking forward to seeing some pics soon - all your hard work must be paying off x


----------



## Ginger Ben

bluejoanna said:


> Personally Milky I hate the bike - would rather do double on treadmill or cross trainer - great news on your shins tho! Looking forward to seeing some pics soon - all your hard work must be paying off x


Pics of milky are rarer than rocking horse sh1t, he's teasing us the rascal


----------



## Rykard

Ginger Ben said:


> Pics of milky are rarer than rocking horse sh1t, he's teasing us the rascal


nah, saw a piece of rocking horse sh1t last week ....


----------



## shaunmac

Poor Milky.

He's an international man of mystery, he isnt allowed to show pics :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild

Most things milkys age have -asaurus at the end of their name :lol:

Give the chap a break!


----------



## Milky

You all finished, tw*ts :lol:

Ok so here is how it went down tonight.

Got home, faffed about a bit, got changed and went to gym, this is where it went wrong.

For the love of GOD l could not get into it, nothing worked, nothing inspired, just wasnt happening so l came home.

Cant explain why, cant see a reason but l sat there thinking l havent got the energy to lit my arms let alone pull down my body weight on the lat pulldown.

I am sat here shattered, just want to go to bed :confused1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> You all finished, tw*ts :lol:
> 
> Ok so here is how it went down tonight.
> 
> Got home, faffed about a bit, got changed and went to gym, this is where it went wrong.
> 
> For the love of GOD l could not get into it, nothing worked, nothing inspired, just wasnt happening so l came home.
> 
> Cant explain why, cant see a reason but l sat there thinking l havent got the energy to lit my arms let alone pull down my body weight on the lat pulldown.
> 
> I am sat here shattered, just want to go to bed :confused1:


Just happens sometimes mate, I've just self enforced 4 days off the gym totally as struggled through a session on Monday which I got the hump with and felt like I was going through the motions.

Got back in today and smashed a pb on chest and loved it. Maybe take a few days off the weights and then hit it hard after a weekends rest.


----------



## Guest

I get days like that m8, just no steam. A day of rest will do you no harm. Rest and relax, reset and back to it tomorrow


----------



## onthebuild

Happens to everyone mate, Its when it happens on multiple sessions you need to worry.

Take it easy for the night, and get back to it another day!

Have a look at this if I can get it to work, this should kick you up the erse when you need it!

http://www.time.com/time/video/player/0,32068,1900749087001_2126974,00.html


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Happens to everyone mate, Its when it happens on multiple sessions you need to worry.
> 
> Take it easy for the night, and get back to it another day!
> 
> Have a look at this if I can get it to work, this should kick you up the erse when you need it!
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/video/player/0,32068,1900749087001_2126974,00.html


Monday and wednesday went great, as is the cardio TBH but l am litterally sat here with my eyes closing for some reason....


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Monday and wednesday went great, as is the cardio TBH but l am litterally sat here with my eyes closing for some reason....


Probably just accumulated over the past few weeks. Youve made alot of big changes to diet and training, as well as drug use. Its bound to take its toll on the body as it adapts to the changes.


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> You all finished, tw*ts :lol:
> 
> Ok so here is how it went down tonight.
> 
> Got home, faffed about a bit, got changed and went to gym, this is where it went wrong.
> 
> For the love of GOD l could not get into it, nothing worked, nothing inspired, just wasnt happening so l came home.
> 
> Cant explain why, cant see a reason but l sat there thinking l havent got the energy to lit my arms let alone pull down my body weight on the lat pulldown.
> 
> I am sat here shattered, just want to go to bed :confused1:


sometimes goes that way, smash the next session


----------



## Milky

Not long since home from work so not goonna get my cardio in today, have to be honest tho money will come in handy.

Food today = sh*te TBH...

Hey, not being miserable or down l promise, actually looking forward to my next session.

Sometimes life gets in the way... :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Whats the next session?


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> Whats the next session?


I am thinking today mate, l know its supposed to be my rest day but with the fu*k up on Friday and not getting my cardio in yesterday l need to catch up.

Weighed in at 16 st 9 lbs this morning so weight is creeping up nicely still......


----------



## Milky

Pull session done, no records broken but there isnt going to be every week.

Cardio done on x trainer, fu8kign loving that machine, cant wait to go back and do it again tomorow.

Noticed in the mirror that my goytur had returned so upp my thyroxin slightly till it goes, cant stand how it looks.

Jeans are falling off my depsite putting a load of wieght on but feeling tighter around the thigh which l am over the moon about...


----------



## Milky

I have also just emailed Paul re my sweet cravings.

I basically asked will it matter massively me carryng a few grapes and strawberries around with me to combat the cravings.

If its an issue then fair enough, if not then it will be a massive help to me TBH.

EDIT; Paul says its fine so happy days, no chocolate on cheat days which can ony be a good thing, just need to stop the other 6 days now :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Milky

Just priced up a cross trainer like the one in the gym *£7500*

Well thats that idea out the window :lol:


----------



## shaunmac

£7500!! Jeeeze that's a lot. I'd vote against it to mate.

Mmm sugar! I have golden syrup on my pancakes most mornings, absolutely love it haha


----------



## Heath

I remember pricing up a recumbent bike like in my gym. Shocking :lol:


----------



## Milky

MutantX said:


> I remember pricing up a recumbent bike like in my gym. Shocking :lol:


Its unreal mate and there are 2 of everything in my gym so how much cost is involved !


----------



## Heath

Only thing my gym ain't got is a rower for some reason but brought a great air rower for £30 off my neighbour for my garage after their failed New Years


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Just priced up a cross trainer like the one in the gym *£7500*
> 
> Well thats that idea out the window :lol:


£7,500? Fcuk that you could get lipo and a face lift for that instead!


----------



## Rykard

have you tried firms that refurb them?


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> have you tried firms that refurb them?


Even at half the price l wouldnt buy one mate, easier to go to the gym and use their's..


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Even at half the price l wouldnt buy one mate, easier to go to the gym and use their's..


Keep your ear out for any gyms near you going bust you might get one at a steal.


----------



## George-Bean

You have to spend a lot of money to get a really good x trainer tbh. I got a cheap one that does for emergencies but its nowhere near as good as the ones at the gym.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> You have to spend a lot of money to get a really good x trainer tbh. I got a cheap one that does for emergencies but its nowhere near as good as the ones at the gym.


I cant do my treadmill mate since l put some weight on, shins etc are twice as bad so cross trainer it is, not spending any more money tho, balls to that.


----------



## George-Bean

I do light weights for cardio sometimes, lots of fast reps in a three point circuit, things like clean and jerks etc, quite brutal and makes the sweat pour out.


----------



## Milky

Well the strawbs and grapes mean l havent touched a bit of choccy today, my official cheat day !!


----------



## Loveleelady

Why not hit the pool & do some shwimmin?


----------



## George-Bean

I like swimming, trouble is there is always special sessions on and you never can be sure when you can get in, the Bagwan Swami Womens swimming club seems to monopolize the pool.


----------



## Milky

George-Bean said:


> I like swimming, trouble is there is always special sessions on and you never can be sure when you can get in, the Bagwan Swami Womens swimming club seems to monopolize the pool.


Exactly the problem mate TBH...


----------



## Milky

OK so today,

Shoulder been killing me today, sharp pain smack in the middle of the right shoulder. Got home, wasnt sure TBH, anyway sod it, l have to do my cardio regardless.

So l start on flat bench and its going ok, so l go for the 140 again, got 5 out of it so happy enough.

Went on incline, 45's easy enough, 50's yeah got 10, 55's got another 10, so again happy with that....

Finished off then with cable flyes.

Onto shoulders, got 100 kgs on the smith machine and did a grueller of a drop set then front raises, finishing shoulders with seated press machine.

Tri's next and did the usual but TBH was getting pretty shot by now.

Then off onto the cross trainer, did my HIIT, sweating like a pig, loving it !!


----------



## alan_wilson

I've got a cheap cross trainer mate.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> OK so today,
> 
> Shoulder been killing me today, sharp pain smack in the middle of the right shoulder. Got home, wasnt sure TBH, anyway sod it, l have to do my cardio regardless.
> 
> So l start on flat bench and its going ok, so l go for the 140 again, got 5 out of it so happy enough.
> 
> Went on incline, 45's easy enough, 50's yeah got 10, 55's got another 10, so again happy with that....
> 
> Finished off then with cable flyes.
> 
> Onto shoulders, got 100 kgs on the smith machine and did a grueller of a drop set then front raises, finishing shoulders with seated press machine.
> 
> Tri's next and did the usual but TBH was getting pretty shot by now.
> 
> Then off onto the cross trainer, did my HIIT, sweating like a pig, loving it !!


Killer workout!


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> I've got a cheap cross trainer mate.





alan_wilson said:


> Killer workout!


Gone of the idea of one at home TBH mate and yeah l fu*king loved it !


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Gone of the idea of one at home TBH mate and yeah l fu*king loved it !


Well its only a cheap thing anyway...I can't bear to look at it.


----------



## 3752

Loveleelady said:


> Why not hit the pool & do some shwimmin?


for cardio? the problem with swimming you would not be able to raise your heart rate high enough and maintain that for very long it is not a good cardio alternative.

for general health and muscle movement it is ok though....


----------



## alan_wilson

Pscarb said:


> for cardio? the problem with swimming you would not be able to raise your heart rate high enough and maintain that for very long it is not a good cardio alternative.
> 
> for general health and muscle movement it is ok though....


I never knew that. I always assumed doing some Sprints in the pool would be a good benefit


----------



## 3752

alan_wilson said:


> I never knew that. I always assumed doing some Sprints in the pool would be a good benefit


but the thing is with sprints (HIIT) you have to go all out for it to be of use and due to other people using the pool this is virtually impossible plus apart from a select few who are all ready super fit maintaining that for 10 seconds through 20 min (10sec sprint/20 Seconds moderate) is again virtually impossible......someone once said to me it must be good for cardio as you never see a fat swimmer which is true but swimmers train for 4-6hrs a day and more on weekends they don't just do a few sprints a day


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> for cardio? the problem with swimming you would not be able to raise your heart rate high enough and maintain that for very long it is not a good cardio alternative.
> 
> for general health and muscle movement it is ok though....


Plus l look a right ku*t in a pair of speedo's TBH

:lol:

Oh and few comments tonight boss about how big l am looking so its going well :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson

Pscarb said:


> but the thing is with sprints (HIIT) you have to go all out for it to be of use and due to other people using the pool this is virtually impossible plus apart from a select few who are all ready super fit maintaining that for 10 seconds through 20 min (10sec sprint/20 Seconds moderate) is again virtually impossible......someone once said to me it must be good for cardio as you never see a fat swimmer which is true but swimmers train for 4-6hrs a day and more on weekends they don't just do a few sprints a day


As far as I'm concerned, what you say goes mate, so ill stick to my treadmill and basketball


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Plus l look a right ku*t in a pair of speedo's TBH
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Oh and few comments tonight boss about how big l am looking so its going well :thumbup1:


that is always good to hear mate....



alan_wilson said:


> As far as I'm concerned, what you say goes mate, so ill stick to my treadmill and basketball


dont get me wrong swimming is good for the body as if i remember rightly it is the only exercise where you use all your muscles.......HIIT cardio in my opinion is king


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Plus l look a right ku*t in a pair of speedo's TBH
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Oh and few comments tonight boss about how big l am looking so its going well :thumbup1:


Plus you still use a rubber ring


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Plus you still use a rubber ring


Who told you that ?

Fu*king Youtube, cant get away with fu*k all now a days...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad to hear all is going well milky


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> OK so today,
> 
> Shoulder been killing me today, sharp pain smack in the middle of the right shoulder. Got home, wasnt sure TBH, anyway sod it, l have to do my cardio regardless.
> 
> So l start on flat bench and its going ok, so l go for the 140 again, got 5 out of it so happy enough.
> 
> Went on incline, 45's easy enough, 50's yeah got 10, 55's got another 10, so again happy with that....
> 
> Finished off then with cable flyes.
> 
> Onto shoulders, got 100 kgs on the smith machine and did a grueller of a drop set then front raises, finishing shoulders with seated press machine.
> 
> Tri's next and did the usual but TBH was getting pretty shot by now.
> 
> Then off onto the cross trainer, did my HIIT, sweating like a pig, loving it !!


Strong lifting mate, your strength seems to be shooting up


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Strong lifting mate, your strength seems to be shooting up


I am loving it mate, was on the cross trainer thinking abs, abs, abs, sweat was pouring from me.

Just glad its not getting tedious or monotenous yet :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> that is always good to hear mate....
> 
> dont get me wrong swimming is good for the body as if i remember rightly it is the only exercise where you use all your muscles.......HIIT cardio in my opinion is king


Why not incorperate HIIT into swimming. 100m breast stroke, 100m sprint freestyle 100m breaststroke 100m sprint butterfly. You'd work a lot of muscle groups and raise the heart rate a considerable amount with the sprints.


----------



## biglbs

Swimming in cooler water encourages body fat as insulation,there was some studies showing you actualy will desire consumption of excess calories after a swim(hence we are starving after)the body wants enough calories to start building insulation,not all athletes did the other portion of athletes actualy lost body fat,but there seemed no basic reasoning,the athletes who gained weight were prescribed running/cycling etc.Interesting if i could find them!


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> I am loving it mate, was on the cross trainer thinking abs, abs, abs, sweat was pouring from me.
> 
> Just glad its not getting tedious or monotenous yet :thumbup1:


If you see the changes it'll never get tedious as you'll love the changes so that will spur you on.


----------



## Milky

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Why not incorperate HIIT into swimming. 100m breast stroke, 100m sprint freestyle 100m breaststroke 100m sprint butterfly. You'd work a lot of muscle groups and raise the heart rate a considerable amount with the sprints.


Problem being when do you get a pool to yourself to do that ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Problem being when do you get a pool to yourself to do that ?


Blimey you need a pool to yourself to swim in ? What kind of scary ass bow wave do you make ? LOL Big Tsunami behind you ?

Most pools have swimming lanes in them, not for ppl to tred water n talk. I go in them.


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Swimming in cooler water encourages body fat as insulation,there was some studies showing you actualy will desire consumption of excess calories after a swim(hence we are starving after)the body wants enough calories to start building insulation,not all athletes did the other portion of athletes actualy lost body fat,but there seemed no basic reasoning,the athletes who gained weight were prescribed running/cycling etc.Interesting if i could find them!


yes i saw something similar were they tested swimmers and they had a higer % of bf compared to other athletes ..... fat was distributed more evenly too so insulation makes sense


----------



## loganator

cross trainer at high level will get the blood pumping mate ....just keep cranking the difficulty every now and again or try staggering difficulty high/low intensity to keep things interesting and intense for fat burning ....the rower is a good one for staggered workouts too as it feels great to blast for a minute or two then relax into the strokes and bring breathing back down ....also staggering is great for improving fitness fast and very controllable ......

my favourite super intense cardio was always the burpee but dont think it is siuted to bbing


----------



## 3752

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Why not incorperate HIIT into swimming. 100m breast stroke, 100m sprint freestyle 100m breaststroke 100m sprint butterfly. You'd work a lot of muscle groups and raise the heart rate a considerable amount with the sprints.


you can do that and keep at it 100% for the full 100m? as i dont know many who can......plus most public pools will not have the space from other swimmers...


----------



## Rykard

the rower kills my legs esp. my hip flexors


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> you can do that and keep at it 100% for the full 100m? as i dont know many who can......plus most public pools will not have the space from other swimmers...


Nah thinking about it, 100m is ambitious, but 50m is do-able. But agreed not many pools have more than a few dedicated swimming lanes.


----------



## 3752

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nah thinking about it, 100m is ambitious, but 50m is do-able. But agreed not many pools have more than a few dedicated swimming lanes.


you cannot totally discount it but i know very few if any who can even do 50m more than once all out.....and the key to cardio is consistency


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> you can do that and keep at it 100% for the full 100m? as i dont know many who can......plus most public pools will not have the space from other swimmers...


This was my point, it would be damn near impossible if the pool was busy.

Anyway home handy so hit the gym and hit the cardio....

LOVING IT !!!!

Home and omellette WOLFED down, food been a bit off today timing wise which l am a bit gutted about but out of my control today....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> This was my point, it would be damn near impossible if the pool was busy.
> 
> Anyway home handy so hit the gym and hit the cardio....
> 
> LOVING IT !!!!
> 
> Home and omellette WOLFED down, food been a bit off today timing wise which l am a bit gutted about but out of my control today....


When you say food timing off a bit are we talking half an hour or so or missing a meal totally and having to cram two down in quick succession? Do you find it makes a difference timing things particularly strictly?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> When you say food timing off a bit are we talking half an hour or so or missing a meal totally and having to cram two down in quick succession? Do you find it makes a difference timing things particularly strictly?


Just runing late with meal number 3 which in turn throws me for the rest of my meals.

I actually do feel it makes a difference mate yeah, when l am bang on the money l train harder and better somehow..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Just runing late with meal number 3 which in turn throws me for the rest of my meals.
> 
> I actually do feel it makes a difference mate yeah, when l am bang on the money l train harder and better somehow..


Do you think that's psychological though that you know you've nailed your plan or do you feel better fueled for training and not bloated or too full etc?

Just wondering as I know pre and post wo meal timing is probably the most important, or at least I think it is, so wondered if the rest were as well or whether it's just a way of getting everything in without making it too hard if you know what I mean.

Also as I train fasted first thing in the morning all of my meals are post wo so I don't really worry about timings as long as I hit my macros for the day and I get my post wo shake in early on I'm happy. Just wondered if I could be doing anything differently or better.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you think that's psychological though that you know you've nailed your plan or do you feel better fueled for training and not bloated or too full etc?
> 
> Just wondering as I know pre and post wo meal timing is probably the most important, or at least I think it is, so wondered if the rest were as well or whether it's just a way of getting everything in without making it too hard if you know what I mean.
> 
> Also as I train fasted first thing in the morning all of my meals are post wo so I don't really worry about timings as long as I hit my macros for the day and I get my post wo shake in early on I'm happy. Just wondered if I could be doing anything differently or better.


Its definatly not in the head mate, l feel more fuelled for my workouts definatly..

Do you do weights fasted then mate ? I think l would be difficult for me trying to max out with no food inside me.

I also agree with paul that l would struggle to get my food in without spreading them out thro the day, my appetite is rubbish TBH.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Its definatly not in the head mate, l feel more fuelled for my workouts definatly..
> 
> Do you do weights fasted then mate ? I think l would be difficult for me trying to max out with no food inside me.
> 
> I also agree with paul that l would struggle to get my food in without spreading them out thro the day, my appetite is rubbish TBH.


Yes mate, I do all of my sessions fasted, always have done. Occasionally if I go at the weekend I might have an oat and protein shake an hour before but not often. When I do have a shake first, I don't notice any difference other than feeling sick sometimes! lol so I tend to not bother.

I spread my meals out as well but only for the convenience of getting them all in rather than anything more scientific, I'm not a big eater really either.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate, I do all of my sessions fasted, always have done. Occasionally if I go at the weekend I might have an oat and protein shake an hour before but not often. When I do have a shake first, I don't notice any difference other than feeling sick sometimes! lol so I tend to not bother.
> 
> I spread my meals out as well but only for the convenience of getting them all in rather than anything more scientific, I'm not a big eater really either.


Yeah definatly more convenient for me and easier.

I have also noticed most of my stomach issues have gone and l rarely feel bloated and uncomfortable.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Yeah definatly more convenient for me and easier.
> 
> I have also noticed most of my stomach issues have gone and l rarely feel bloated and uncomfortable.


That's good, obviously works well for you. Amazing how these tweaks and alterations can have such a big effect. I think I'd benefit from some proper guidance as well but cash strapped at the moment. One day I'll do it though!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good, obviously works well for you. Amazing how these tweaks and alterations can have such a big effect. I think I'd benefit from some proper guidance as well but cash strapped at the moment. One day I'll do it though!


Never looked back mate l swear....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Never looked back mate l swear....


I'm not surprised, it's clearly working well. Looking forward to the big reveal!


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Yeah definatly more convenient for me and easier.
> 
> I have also noticed most of my stomach issues have gone and l rarely feel bloated and uncomfortable.


Truthfully I never bought into the six meals a day thing.

But I agree, by doing it my bloat has decreased, and my digestive system is better....and gets me going more frequently.


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Truthfully I never bought into the six meals a day thing.
> 
> But I agree, by doing it my bloat has decreased, and my digestive system is better....and gets me going more frequently.


Its each to there own mate but could you imagine trying to get all your cals in in 3 meals when, if like me your appetite is sh*t, it would be impossible.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Its each to there own mate but could you imagine trying to get all your cals in in 3 meals when, if like me your appetite is sh*t, it would be impossible.


Well I do it now, that's why I agree with what you say, I feel much better for it


----------



## Milky

Well final shake to be had, TBH l am hungry and have real craving for something sweet....


----------



## shaunmac

Have yourself a few squares of dairy milk.

You know you want to haha


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Have yourself a few squares of dairy milk.
> 
> You know you want to haha


NOTHING in the house mate, nothing, l have hit the wife :lol:


----------



## shaunmac

Good man! Give her hell lol


----------



## 3752

alan_wilson said:


> Truthfully I never bought into the six meals a day thing.
> 
> But I agree, by doing it my bloat has decreased, and my digestive system is better....and gets me going more frequently.


there are studies to show there is no difference between 3, 6 or 10 meals if the calories are the same HOWEVER these studies are not carried out using high calorie amounts the amounts BB eat to both maintain or gain muscle, plus they have not been carried out on humans who use PEDs and this in itself will give different results.

when i am back up and running on maintenance levels (building up slowly from 2 bowls of soup a day whilst i had shingles) i eat 3500 calories per day i cannot (and i have tried) eat this amount in less than 6 meals and feel comfortable, you have to go with what A - suits your lifestyle and B - shows results.


----------



## alan_wilson

Pscarb said:


> there are studies to show there is no difference between 3, 6 or 10 meals if the calories are the same HOWEVER these studies are not carried out using high calorie amounts the amounts BB eat to both maintain or gain muscle, plus they have not been carried out on humans who use PEDs and this in itself will give different results.
> 
> when i am back up and running on maintenance levels (building up slowly from 2 bowls of soup a day whilst i had shingles) i eat 3500 calories per day i cannot (and i have tried) eat this amount in less than 6 meals and feel comfortable, you have to go with what A - suits your lifestyle and B - shows results.


Well I'm a believer now, its more manageable, easier on my digestive system, I don't feel like a barrel anymore.

As I didn't used to buy into it, but now I'm wonder why all these years I didn't do it


----------



## Guest

It's funny innit, how some prefer the 6 meals a day method, and like me, I just scoff loads in 3, i've tried 5 meals a day and I was always hungry. Didn't feel happy at all.


----------



## Milky

So home, frozen to the core and fu*ked right off with work..

I KNOW l should go to the gym so l am going to give myself half an hour to warm up and calm down and take it from there.

Fu*k me its been cold today, wind has cut right thro me...


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yeah chill man, see how you feel you can always train tomorrow. Nice and fresh and your mind in the right direction.


----------



## biglbs

Gonna get colder too:cursing:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Gonna get colder too:cursing:


I know mate.

Let myself down tonight TBH by not going, pretty narked about it too but l will fu*king blitz it tomorow trust me.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I know mate.
> 
> Let myself down tonight TBH by not going, pretty narked about it too but l will fu*king blitz it tomorow trust me.


I did today and blew my jeans appart,pmsl


----------



## strongmanmatt

Milky What you hoping for new few months, General conditioning or Going for strength?


----------



## Milky

strongmanmatt said:


> Milky What you hoping for new few months, General conditioning or Going for strength?


Condition all the way mate.


----------



## JamieGray

Milky said:


> Condition all the way mate.


Good Answer, no point in striving for size/strength when its there in abundance, get that condition smashed and this milkmans gonna look freaky!


----------



## Milky

Welll impromptu day off, boss seen his ar*e so told us all to stay at home :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

hey milkman hope your well matey !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> hey milkman hope your well matey !!!


All good here brother, day of so legs getting smashed this morning, then cardio later given my boss has told us all to " stay at fu*king home, fu*k it " :lol:

Ah well, nice day off !


----------



## flinty90

lol im in manchester next week working all week just off junction 13 of M60 mate .... hoping to find a gym around there for a couple of sessions X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> lol im in manchester next week working all week just off junction 13 of M60 mate .... hoping to find a gym around there for a couple of sessions X


Where you stayoing mate ?


----------



## liam0810

flinty90 said:


> lol im in manchester next week working all week just off junction 13 of M60 mate .... hoping to find a gym around there for a couple of sessions X


You're right next to me mate. You staying at the novotel at that junction?


----------



## Huntingground

Milky, what are the latest plans? Are you competing this year? Did I hear it mentioned that you wanted to compete?

Hope all's well.


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> You're right next to me mate. You staying at the novotel at that junction?


will know tomorrow bro when we go up to look at the job ..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Welll impromptu day off, boss seen his ar*e so told us all to stay at home :thumbup1:


Why man of milk?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Why man of milk?


Ended up going in mate, boss had a meltdown coz the foreman decided he wasnt turning in which isnt a problem we can manage without him but it sort of messed us up him having the works van outside his house "


----------



## biglbs

Oh well,better than losing dollar my friend,especialy with cold snap on way!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> lol im in manchester next week working all week just off junction 13 of M60 mate .... hoping to find a gym around there for a couple of sessions X


Flex n Tone m8, not too far. Give us a shout if you fancy it


----------



## Milky

Legs smashed, 320 for ten on leg press, TBH could have gone more, possibly another 50 kgs.

Only got 170 on hacks but after the leg press l am ok with that.

Did my HIIT then, had to abandon ship half way thro for a pee, gutted but dived straight back on.

Only real problem l am having currently is water consumption, its hardwhen its freezing.


----------



## mark_star

nice leg press mate and great that you could have gone higher


----------



## Milky

Huntingground said:


> Milky, what are the latest plans? Are you competing this year? Did I hear it mentioned that you wanted to compete?
> 
> Hope all's well.


I honestly dont think l have it in me mate TBH...


----------



## loganator

good to see you are still pushing it milkster ....hope you are well mate , i twanged my bicep snatching a falling 20 plate so im a bit sore and had to back off on back session today but nothing serious .....missis is being run ragged running her dads chippy too as his missis had a stroke and hemorage last sunday so been flying round and trying to help her out too , **** happens i suppose and just got to get on with it eh?

hope you and yours are well buddy

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Well final shake to be had, TBH l am hungry and have real craving for something sweet....


fukc me mate tell me about it i'm craving like a crack head esp now all the easter eggs are on the shelves .....AAAAARRRRRRGGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> good to see you are still pushing it milkster ....hope you are well mate , i twanged my bicep snatching a falling 20 plate so im a bit sore and had to back off on back session today but nothing serious .....missis is being run ragged running her dads chippy too as his missis had a stroke and hemorage last sunday so been flying round and trying to help her out too , **** happens i suppose and just got to get on with it eh?
> 
> hope you and yours are well buddy
> 
> Loganator


All good mate and glad to see your cracking on as well.....

Cant be good for you being near a chippy like that, it would kill me :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> All good mate and glad to see your cracking on as well.....
> 
> Cant be good for you being near a chippy like that, it would kill me :lol:


Yes or a cafe!


----------



## biglbs

How are your farmers mate?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> How are your farmers mate?


I dont think it is piles mate, more some kind of skin issue, wet loo roll and E45 cream does the trick.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I dont think it is piles mate, more some kind of skin issue, wet loo roll and E45 cream does the trick.


Not atheletes a55 is it?

No realy atheletes foot can get there!http://dermatechrx.com/athletesfoot/


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> All good mate and glad to see your cracking on as well.....
> 
> Cant be good for you being near a chippy like that, it would kill me :lol:


Currently sat in said chippy and giving my missis a lift with the sacks of spuds as her lil delts are killing her lol .....

The smell alone makes me want to kill someone but I must be strong and wait till I get home for my 30th chicken and rice this week ;-)


----------



## loganator

Bored as fk and hungry as fk ....... give me me strength !


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Currently sat in said chippy and giving my missis a lift with the sacks of spuds as her lil delts are killing her lol .....
> 
> The smell alone makes me want to kill someone but I must be strong and wait till I get home for my 30th chicken and rice this week ;-)


Put vinegar on the rice,with some pepper and sniff chips as you eat,it may trick your senses:w00t::no:


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Put vinegar on the rice,with some pepper and sniff chips as you eat,it may trick your senses:w00t::no:


Shouldnt have expected sympathy on here should i ....., go ahead feast and gorge yourselves on my pain and suffering lol


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Shouldnt have expected sympathy on here should i ....., go ahead feast and gorge yourselves on my pain and suffering lol


AWWWWW poooor baby,

mate you're lookin freaky,i am sure you have the power of greyskull!


----------



## Milky

Cardio done and TBH l cant say l enjoyed it at all.

Weird as l have been getting right into it :confused1:


----------



## Milky

Decided to take a sleeping pill tonight, feel drained for some reason and need a good sleep.

Working tomorow but sod it, last night l woke every two hours for some reason.


----------



## Guest

Want me to pick you both up in the morning mate save you driving?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Want me to pick you both up in the morning mate save you driving?


Nah its fine mate honestly, need to drive when l get there anyway...


----------



## loganator

Well its been a long night but I resisted the urge to scoff chips and feel a stronger man for it .....it did hurt watching all the leftover chips getting binned tho as normally I would have filled my boots lol


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Well its been a long night but I resisted the urge to scoff chips and feel a stronger man for it .....it did hurt watching all the leftover chips getting binned tho as normally I would have filled my boots lol


Bloody chip shops shut early your way,open till 12 here!


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Bloody chip shops shut early your way,open till 12 here!


Dont know if I could have resisted till that time mate .....thank fk I had chicken and rice precooked for when I got home


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Dont know if I could have resisted till that time mate .....thank fk I had chicken and rice precooked for when I got home


Don't forget scratch and sniff with vinegar now pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Don't forget scratch and sniff with vinegar now pmsl


Apparently vinegar is good for pumps in a pre wo shake.....apparently


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Apparently vinegar is good for pumps in a pre wo shake.....apparently


Fookin stuff is amazing http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vinegar-1001-Practical-Margaret-Briggs/dp/186147167X


----------



## Guest

Having 2 of these printed off for the machine hahaah


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Bloody chip shops shut early your way,open till 12 here!


now that's civilisation.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Having 2 of these printed off for the machine hahaah


Fu*king brilliant.


----------



## Milky

Well home from work at a resonable time, took the wife to a couple of places with our grandaughter and decided to get my haircut, only one fella in the chair, wont be too long...

WRONG........

My god the woman could waffle ! In there a bloody hour, how she makes any money is beyond me. She kept mentioning her " fella " and all l kept thinking was " l bet he's made up when you fu*k off to work "

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Thanks for that 'Snippit' mate lol


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Thanks for that 'Snippit' mate lol


Mate l missed the bloody gym coz of her !

At one point l thought she was pi*sed !


----------



## greekgod

Milky said:


> Well home from work at a resonable time, took the wife to a couple of places with our grandaughter and decided to get my haircut, only one fella in the chair, wont be too long...
> 
> WRONG........
> 
> My god the woman could waffle ! In there a bloody hour, how she makes any money is beyond me. She kept mentioning her " fella " and all l kept thinking was " l bet he's made up when you fu*k off to work "
> 
> :lol:


Milky, she was trying to 'chat u 'up and tried to keep u there.... as long as she could.....


----------



## Milky

greekgod said:


> Milky, she was trying to 'chat u 'up and tried to keep u there.... as long as she could.....


I cant see it mate when she mentioned her fella every opportunity...


----------



## Milky

Up and feeeling good..

Altho it is supposed to be a rest day l feel l have slacked a bit this week and never got to do my cardio yesterday so l may try and get 2 sessions in today, one first thing, one last thing dependng on how the day pans out.

My Team Scarb T shirt is getting tighter so thats all good.

Paul told me l would put a bit of chun on during the first phase of things but TBH l want it gone now.... l think l only have 2 weeks left of it anyway.


----------



## Milky

oh and this vid by Zhani is the bollox....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> Well home from work at a resonable time, took the wife to a couple of places with our grandaughter and decided to get my haircut, only one fella in the chair, wont be too long...
> 
> WRONG........
> 
> My god the woman could waffle ! In there a bloody hour, how she makes any money is beyond me. She kept mentioning her " fella " and all l kept thinking was " l bet he's made up when you fu*k off to work "
> 
> :lol:


perms do take a while mate. should have just had a short back and sides.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> oh and this vid by Zhani is the bollox....


Wonder who the kid who said 'I wanna be the best bodybuilder ever... I wanna be mr Olympia' is.

Might just be a voice actor but it would be cool if it were cutler or someone recorded when he was a kid!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Wonder who the kid who said 'I wanna be the best bodybuilder ever... I wanna be mr Olympia' is.
> 
> Might just be a voice actor but it would be cool if it were cutler or someone recorded when he was a kid!


Pretty sure he did become a Pro BB'r you know mate.

Did a few bits then my cardio then hawked over to Chi Yip for my chicken and they had bloody ran out !


----------



## Heath

Milky said:


> oh and this vid by Zhani is the bollox....


Awesome vid!


----------



## Milky

So l now have 26 weeks till my holiday, HALF A YEAR, so plenty of time to get the " fu*k me " look l desire.

You know when you walk into somewhere and someone says " fu*k me, look at the size of you " that kind of look...

Tacho is in beast mode and tomorow starts a new week for me...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> So l now have 26 weeks till my holiday, HALF A YEAR, so plenty of time to get the " fu*k me " look l desire.
> 
> You know when you walk into somewhere and someone says " fu*k me, look at the size of you " that kind of look...
> 
> Tacho is in beast mode and tomorow starts a new week for me...


When's the change from 'phase 1' to 'phase 2'?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> When's the change from 'phase 1' to 'phase 2'?


About 2 weeks till things change mate l think..


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Well home from work at a resonable time, took the wife to a couple of places with our grandaughter and decided to get my haircut, only one fella in the chair, wont be too long...
> 
> WRONG........
> 
> My god the woman could waffle ! In there a bloody hour, how she makes any money is beyond me. She kept mentioning her " fella " and all l kept thinking was " l bet he's made up when you fu*k off to work "
> 
> :lol:


Probly just loves talkin and hearin the sound of her own voice mate and as the shop was empty you were her victim of the day


----------



## Milky

Not long since home been a pig of a day but TBH not as bad as my boss.

One of the lads rolled a van on the M6 at Newton Le Willows and had the lot blocked for an hour or two ( sorry if you were caught in it ) I went flying down to sort it and the police had got there own in to recover it, shocker to say there on commission from the recovery companies.

Totally fu*ked and fu*ked off and just want to sleep.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Not long since home been a pig of a day but TBH not as bad as my boss.
> 
> One of the lads rolled a van on the M6 at Newton Le Willows and had the lot blocked for an hour or two ( sorry if you were caught in it ) I went flying down to sort it and the police had got there own in to recover it, shocker to say there on commission from the recovery companies.
> 
> Totally fu*ked and fu*ked off and just want to sleep.


Cnut of a day that m8, just had my tea, shower and early night for me. Bolloxed!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Cnut of a day that m8, just had my tea, shower and early night for me. Bolloxed!


I dont know what happened mate TBH...


----------



## Guest

A 2 day job piled into 1 was what happened m8.

We were supposed to be there Friday and Sat, thats why the agent was going mad.


----------



## shaunmac

Hows it going today Milky man?


----------



## Guest

shaunmac said:


> Hows it going today Milky man?


Haha ask him about his driving skills :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Haha ask him about his driving skills :whistling:


 @Milky

What have you done ?! :lol:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> @Milky
> 
> What have you done ?! :lol:


Nothing, take no notice of the stirring git, the bosses 4 x 4 has alway had the back end smashed, he just didnt notice it :whistling:


----------



## Guest




----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Nothing, take no notice of the stirring git, the bosses 4 x 4 has alway had the back end smashed, he just didnt notice it :whistling:


Not like Dave to wind you up mate


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Not like Dave to wind you up mate


He ducked today coz there was some transvestite meeting down his way and was bored so started to make sh*t up........

I happened to mention the bosses Nirvara now needed a new back wing, lights and bumper coz some dickead on a low loader had tw*tted it royally outside the yard and he instantly blamed me, some friend eh !!


----------



## onthebuild

Now then milkster, spotted you at the local boots checking out 'products' for your holiday... bit early dont you think, especially since youve got your case with you!?


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> He ducked today coz there was some transvestite meeting down his way and was bored so started to make sh*t up........
> 
> I happened to mention the bosses Nirvara now needed a new back wing, lights and bumper coz some dickead on a low loader had tw*tted it royally outside the yard and he instantly blamed me, some friend eh !!


I'd keep an eye on that Dave mate, sounds like a rum 'un !!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Now then milkster, spotted you at the local boots checking out 'products' for your holiday... bit early dont you think, especially since youve got your case with you!?
> 
> View attachment 112187


Fu*k me l am gettin it form all angles tonight, l know how Scott feels now :lol:

Good chest session in along with cardio.

Couldnt do shoulders and tri's as the gym was RAMMED so will have to do them tomorow........


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Fu*k me l am gettin it form all angles tonight, l know how Scott feels now :lol:
> 
> Good chest session in along with cardio.
> 
> Couldnt do shoulders and tri's as the gym was RAMMED so will have to do them tomorow........


Apologies mate, couldn't resist that one!


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Not long since home been a pig of a day but TBH not as bad as my boss.
> 
> One of the lads rolled a van on the M6 at Newton Le Willows and had the lot blocked for an hour or two ( sorry if you were caught in it ) I went flying down to sort it and the police had got there own in to recover it, shocker to say there on commission from the recovery companies.
> 
> Totally fu*ked and fu*ked off and just want to sleep.


How is the lad that rolled the van is he ok ?


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> How is the lad that rolled the van is he ok ?


There both good mate yeah...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> There both good mate yeah...


What the van and him? :lol:

I mean i know you love vans and all....


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> What the van and him? :lol:
> 
> I mean i know you love vans and all....


Nah mate there were 2 lads in the van and had it been Betsy the crash would have been the least of there worries :cursing:


----------



## Milky

So done shoulders and tri's and have possibly injured myself, we will see post pain killers.


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> So done shoulders and tri's and have possibly injured myself, we will see post pain killers.


what the fcuk where the plonkers doing to roll a van on the fcukin motorway!!!! glad there ok tho, ive done me back in mate, physios not going to be happy with me havent finished treatment yet lol, got some high potency pain killers from the quacks this morning, what have you done?

hows training


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> what the fcuk where the plonkers doing to roll a van on the fcukin motorway!!!! glad there ok tho, ive done me back in mate, physios not going to be happy with me havent finished treatment yet lol, got some high potency pain killers from the quacks this morning, what have you done?
> 
> hows training


It was caused by the 3 ton Bobcat they were towing mate..

I cant lift my right arm mate without being in pain...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Nah mate there were 2 lads in the van and had it been Betsy the crash would have been the least of there worries :cursing:


My instincts told me it was two lads,and not your babyvan,

i won a tenner of Mrs Lbs for the predicted reply,

well i said sex but ,she said she would owe me a tenner ffs!


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> It was caused by the 3 ton Bobcat they were towing mate..
> 
> I cant lift my right arm mate without being in pain...


ahh unlucky, when they start swaying your fcuked either way unless you can control it,

more then likely its going to be rotator cuff issues, always is, try some deep heat and anti inflammatories


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> My instincts told me it was two lads,and not your babyvan,
> 
> i won a tenner of Mrs Lbs for the predicted reply,
> 
> well i said sex but ,she said she would owe me a tenner ffs!


Not good when they would rather pay you than shag you mate is it...... :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Not good when they would rather pay you than shag you mate is it...... :lol:


That's the point,what's more i will get knocked!

Hope shoulder eases mate!


----------



## Davey666

Hmm thought i had this subbed. Will sub it tomorrow when on pc. Dont know how to do it on phone 

Hope you recover quick milky.


----------



## ditz

Davey666 said:


> Hmm thought i had this subbed. Will sub it tomorrow when on pc. Dont know how to do it on phone
> 
> Hope you recover quick milky.


U on tapatalk ?

Arrow button at top right

Press subscribe


----------



## Davey666

ditz said:


> U on tapatalk ?
> 
> Arrow button at top right
> 
> Press subscribe


Cheers buddy. That worked.


----------



## Rich0811

i read through your journal every so often - to make it easier i've now subbed! :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground

Hey Milkster,

How's things mate?

What weight are you now mate? I take it you are still bulking and then in two weeks, start the cut for hols (total =24 weeks).

Can we have starting/finishing pics please


----------



## Milky

Huntingground said:


> Hey Milkster,
> 
> How's things mate?
> 
> What weight are you now mate? I take it you are still bulking and then in two weeks, start the cut for hols (total =24 weeks).
> 
> Can we have starting/finishing pics please


I have no idea what the boss has in store for me, l just do as l am told........... :lol:

One thing how ever l DO know is l need to up my game.....ROYALLY.....

Weigths are going great, cardio not as good but even more important on the cut....

Take tonight, been a weird day at work, 3 hours travel each way to the job, work was easy enough, but l have gotten home and the wife has just sent me under.

She has a face on her, she is feeling " low " but she doesnt know why so now l am sat here totally fu*ked off.

NOW l KNOW people will say " go to the gym and smash it " blah blah blah but how do l just walk out not knowing whats going on in her head etc....

Basically my Karma is being altered by negative energies and l need to get it sorted !!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I have no idea what the boss has in store for me, l just do as l am told........... :lol:
> 
> One thing how ever l DO know is l need to up my game.....ROYALLY.....
> 
> Weigths are going great, cardio not as good but even more important on the cut....
> 
> Take tonight, been a weird day at work, 3 hours travel each way to the job, work was easy enough, but l have gotten home and the wife has just sent me under.
> 
> She has a face on her, she is feeling " low " but she doesnt know why so now l am sat here totally fu*ked off.
> 
> NOW l KNOW people will say " go to the gym and smash it " blah blah blah but how do l just walk out not knowing whats going on in her head etc....
> 
> Basically my Karma is being altered by negative energies and l need to get it sorted !!!!!!


Take her out for some grub and a chat mate


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Take her out for some grub and a chat mate


At this moment it time mate all l read there was " take her out "

Fu*k knows whats going on and what l can do, she's been to the docs etc but wont take any of the pills..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I have no idea what the boss has in store for me, l just do as l am told........... :lol:
> 
> One thing how ever l DO know is l need to up my game.....ROYALLY.....
> 
> Weigths are going great, cardio not as good but even more important on the cut....
> 
> Take tonight, been a weird day at work, 3 hours travel each way to the job, work was easy enough, but l have gotten home and the wife has just sent me under.
> 
> She has a face on her, she is feeling " low " but she doesnt know why so now l am sat here totally fu*ked off.
> 
> NOW l KNOW people will say " go to the gym and smash it " blah blah blah but how do l just walk out not knowing whats going on in her head etc....
> 
> Basically my Karma is being altered by negative energies and l need to get it sorted !!!!!!


Her hormones mate,sounds like change time to me,she needs the reassurance...


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Her hormones mate,sounds like change time to me,she needs the reassurance...


Tom, l swear mate l am supportive, loviing, caring, attentive, kind, generous. thoughful and ALL the other things l should be....


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Tom, l swear mate l am supportive, loviing, caring, attentive, kind, generous. thoughful and ALL the other things l should be....


Perhaps your willy is too small,pmsl

Calm down man,did i say you where not? :confused1:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Perhaps your willy is too small,pmsl
> 
> Calm down man,did i say you where not? :confused1:


No you didnt mate but its the standard response l get TBH.....

Amyway its a training journal not a shrink journal...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> No you didnt mate but its the standard response l get TBH.....
> 
> Amyway its a training journal not a shrink journal...


Sorry ,just trying to help,you posted it up,so i offered help,i am gone!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Sorry ,just trying to help,you posted it up,so i offered help,i am gone!


Hey l wasnt being sh*tty mate l swear......

Hard to have a " convo" via text as emotions dont come across...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Hey l wasnt being sh*tty mate l swear......
> 
> Hard to have a " convo" via text as emotions dont come across...


No worries buddy,it is not easy as you say.


----------



## luther1

I think staying in tonight would be the decent thing( if you've already gone,then your a selfish Cnut haha). Just being there is help enough,missing a gym session is less important in the grand scheme of things,imo


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> I think staying in tonight would be the decent thing( if you've already gone,then your a selfish Cnut haha). Just being there is help enough,missing a gym session is less important in the grand scheme of things,imo


Not gone mate, not in the right frame of mind at all....


----------



## Rich0811

Hope everything sorts out nothing more important than family - the gym will be there tomorrow!


----------



## alan_wilson

Hope alls well mate


----------



## Guest

Oooooh page 666 !!! Which beast is this number for ?


----------



## Milky

NO gym...

l am writing this week off, today has been a total tw*t of a day, l mean a ku*t of a day by all acounts.

I am sick of reading " no excuses " bollox posted in journals, " you mustnt want it bad enough " blah blah blah.....

Come and shovel tarmac all day with me and @Dave and tell us there " excuses ", makes me pi*s TBH......


----------



## luther1

Sounds like you hit your shins again on the bobcat mate


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Sounds like you hit your shins again on the bobcat mate


I would have preffered that TBH mate...

We only laid a grand total of 36 tons today but l have had easier days laying a 1000 ton !

Just a tw*t of a day and when you walk away and it doesnt look " right " it does your head on even more...


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> I would have preffered that TBH mate...
> 
> We only laid a grand total of 36 tons today but l have had easier days laying a 1000 ton !
> 
> Just a tw*t of a day and when you walk away and it doesnt look " right " it does your head on even more...


That's called having pride in what you do milky. I bet no-one notices but things like that still play on you conscience don't they.

Be fcuked if I could go to the gym after a day laying Tarmac,I'm surprised your posture isn't fcuking awful


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> That's called having pride in what you do milky. I bet no-one notices but things like that still play on you conscience don't they.
> 
> Be fcuked if I could go to the gym after a day laying Tarmac,I'm surprised your posture isn't fcuking awful


The stuff we used today was motorway spec stuff mate and the only way l can describe it is its like shovelling used chewing gum, its fu*king solid, goes no where and you cant get a shovel into it properly.....

Plus the fact it had been on the wagon going cold for 5 hours didnt help......

But hey there just excuses mate, l dont want it bad enough...... YAWN !


----------



## onthebuild

If it helps mate your a bigger man than most admitting you've got a tough job, and that things don't always go right.

You might not be earning thousands of pounds a week but you aren't one to pretend you are either, which is why many on here have nothing but respect for you.

On a lighter note, have you broken out the dairy milk?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> If it helps mate your a bigger man than most admitting you've got a tough job, and that things don't always go right.
> 
> You might not be earning thousands of pounds a week but you aren't one to pretend you are either, which is why many on here have nothing but respect for you.
> 
> On a lighter note, have you broken out the dairy milk?


Cheers mate and no not yet but its calling !

Wife has had some bad news today as well, she has lost her position at work, a job she loves and is being demoted, she is heart broken about it, possibly explaining why she has been a bit down last couple of days...


----------



## loganator

aywell pal have a decent weekend and start the week a fresh ....and if that don't help kick your boss in the nuts , im sure you will feel better


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> aywell pal have a decent weekend and start the week a fresh ....and if that don't help kick your boss in the nuts , im sure you will feel better


It wasnt realy his fault today mate and having tw*tted his 4 x 4 the other day l am on dodgy ground :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey milky sounds like you are going through a bad patch at the moment. I feel for you mate as things are not good for me either. But you sound like you still have a strong mind and you are pushing on. Respect to you mate keep at it.


----------



## faultline

Every time I look in this journal you are smashing it session by session, week by week, having a few days off when life gets on top is not failing, it's common sense


----------



## Rich0811

onthebuild said:


> If it helps mate your a bigger man than most admitting you've got a tough job, and that things don't always go right.
> 
> You might not be earning thousands of pounds a week but you aren't one to pretend you are either, which is why many on here have nothing but respect for you.
> 
> On a lighter note,* have you broken out the dairy milk?*





Milky said:


> Cheers mate and* no not yet but its calling !*
> 
> Wife has had some bad news today as well, she has lost her position at work, a job she loves and is being demoted, she is heart broken about it, possibly explaining why she has been a bit down last couple of days...


No excuses!! If you wanted it bad enough you would have opened the wrapper!


----------



## Milky

Can l just say cheers chaps, i just feel like a have been a bit negative this last week and l think a break may do me good.

This along with the wifes situation has just done my napper in...


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Can l just say cheers chaps, i just feel like a have been a bit negative this last week and l think a break may do me good.
> 
> This along with the wifes situation has just done my napper in...


Happens to us all at some time or another mate ....not a case of if we will get knocked over in life as that is the inevitable bit ....rather a case of getting back up and about how hard you can get hit and keep moving :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey milky family comes first mate. Take the weekend chill and come back next week, once yhings have settled down hopefully.


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Happens to us all at some time or another mate ....not a case of if we will get knocked over in life as that is the inevitable bit ....rather a case of getting back up and about how hard you can get hit and keep moving :thumbup1:


I have had mate tell me in the past no matter how much sh*t gets thrown at me, l pick myself up, dust myself on fire back into it, and l do mate....

I just try to be honest about things in here, l am not a robot, life throws sh*t at you sometimes and sometimes it changes your plans.


----------



## flinty90

keep chin up milkman have a great weekend bro !!


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Cheers mate and no not yet but its calling !
> 
> Wife has had some bad news today as well, she has lost her position at work, a job she loves and is being demoted, she is heart broken about it, possibly explaining why she has been a bit down last couple of days...


In a similar position mate, I'm at uni and work part time in retail, it's a **** job but there's good people there and it's my job if you know what I mean, might not seem much to other people but it keeps me going. Well our company is now in administration and it's not looking good ATM.

I can understand where she's coming from, if I hated my job then fair enough but I actually enjoy it so it does make it a lot worse when it's out of your hands and you've done nothing wrong.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> NO gym...
> 
> l am writing this week off, today has been a total tw*t of a day, l mean a ku*t of a day by all acounts.
> 
> I am sick of reading " no excuses " bollox posted in journals, " you mustnt want it bad enough " blah blah blah.....
> 
> Come and shovel tarmac all day with me and @Dave and tell us there " excuses ", makes me pi*s TBH......


There's no excuses if you've got nothing else going on in your life, but as you said mate, life gets in the f*cking way sometimes. You have to know when to not fight it.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> I have had mate tell me in the past no matter how much sh*t gets thrown at me, l pick myself up, dust myself on fire back into it, and l do mate....
> 
> I just try to be honest about things in here, l am not a robot, life throws sh*t at you sometimes and sometimes it changes your plans.


mate i'm not judging you in anyway or trying to tell you to "Man up" I have honestly had curcumstances that have literally left me in tears this year , your right mate we are not robots and things sometimes bowl us over and dump us on our asses , your honesty is refreshing so please don't feel the need to explain yourself as i got it in the first place mate .....

have a good weekend mate , don't sweat it


----------



## onthebuild

dutch_scott said:


> Into the lions dens I go as its what I know
> 
> I can see all these comments directed at me
> 
> Ok, I'm trying to help
> 
> I if u read my alpha journals know I coach . That include hod carriers , brickies, scaffolders, Tarmac guys like u, tree fellers, lots and lots of manual workers. I when 15-17 was a hod and hardcore rubble carrier back when I was at school as pay was great and all of em were I'm shape from calorie burning
> 
> Sergio Olivia was a brickie 7 days a week Nd world class. Check Youtube many Brit champs have been manual workers. What I'm sayin is wih the right fitness , mindset and optimism u can use your day job to assimilate thousands of calories, it's called active work cardio, and then train using systems not taxed by work or gaps in diet as diet should compliment work via ins and outs
> 
> Obv we are talking physical factors as metal is not negotiable as I do have cancer patients stressed with death who train an work so also tells me when u had a crown court case and a baby born two jobs that I was moaning and it totally changed my life
> 
> No doubt your jobs hard, but instead of attacking me I'm not a 19 year old kid with zero experience . Owned two health clubs saw hundreds of workmen so I'm not being a Cnut or a tool in actually trying to help . Help! That word carries no malice . Positivity? Trying to help
> 
> Cardio and diet are the only factors effecting work rate vrs gym rate esp of powerful hormones like test and gh which make recovery and workload a different ball game and alot easier.
> 
> No offence was intended as I said to another member, I got an issue ill name in the example got zero issue with manning up can't ever not hence attempting to empass some experience now. I know it'll be met with hostility iv seen it in four seminars iv just done . I'd be happy to detail what they did to combat heavy workloads in terms of food, peds ice baths, neuro transmitter actioning to get dopamine & acetacoline raised to combat work stress. But won't step on toes
> 
> Iv read this twice so to make sure it comes across constructive and attempted to be helpful . But ill see.
> 
> Hope your well ,


Wow. Well that kind of came out of the blue! Didn't realise any comments were directed at you to be honest!?

In terms of your post though just because Sergio Olivia could do it doesn't mean everyone can, it's not necessarily a bad thing to not be 'superhuman'.

It's what sets those individuals apart.


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott said:


> Into the lions dens I go as its what I know
> 
> I can see all these comments directed at me
> 
> Ok, I'm trying to help
> 
> I if u read my alpha journals know I coach . That include hod carriers , brickies, scaffolders, Tarmac guys like u, tree fellers, lots and lots of manual workers. I when 15-17 was a hod and hardcore rubble carrier back when I was at school as pay was great and all of em were I'm shape from calorie burning
> 
> Sergio Olivia was a brickie 7 days a week Nd world class. Check Youtube many Brit champs have been manual workers. What I'm sayin is wih the right fitness , mindset and optimism u can use your day job to assimilate thousands of calories, it's called active work cardio, and then train using systems not taxed by work or gaps in diet as diet should compliment work via ins and outs
> 
> Obv we are talking physical factors as metal is not negotiable as I do have cancer patients stressed with death who train an work so also tells me when u had a crown court case and a baby born two jobs that I was moaning and it totally changed my life
> 
> No doubt your jobs hard, but instead of attacking me I'm not a 19 year old kid with zero experience . Owned two health clubs saw hundreds of workmen so I'm not being a Cnut or a tool in actually trying to help . Help! That word carries no malice . Positivity? Trying to help
> 
> Cardio and diet are the only factors effecting work rate vrs gym rate esp of powerful hormones like test and gh which make recovery and workload a different ball game and alot easier.
> 
> No offence was intended as I said to another member, I got an issue ill name in the example got zero issue with manning up can't ever not hence attempting to empass some experience now. I know it'll be met with hostility iv seen it in four seminars iv just done . I'd be happy to detail what they did to combat heavy workloads in terms of food, peds ice baths, neuro transmitter actioning to get dopamine & acetacoline raised to combat work stress. But won't step on toes
> 
> Iv read this twice so to make sure it comes across constructive and attempted to be helpful . But ill see.
> 
> Hope your well ,


Well FTR it wasnt actually aimed at you Scott, but in response to your post its not just been a case of the actual labour this week its been all the other sh*t surrounding it as well.

It just tickles me how many "hardcore " trainers there are on here who train on christmas day, in there sleep and eat horrible tasting foods because " its needs to be done " to reach my goals blah blah blah...

I am not infalible, l will never claim to be, l dont need to sell myself, l dont need to promote myself, this is purely a hobby for me, nothing more.

I have had a bad week and it really does pi*s me off the old " well he / she / they all managed it and they had this / that / the other to deal with " I couldnt actually give a fu*k what other people have done, this isnt my life and other things take presidence.

With all due respect mate l could give any example and you could trump it with a better one. Like l say its been a bad week all round, am l gutted, fu*King right l am, will l turn it round, yeah course l will but like l say reading some of the patronising bollox on here like somehow other people are better than you because they " manage " it gets my goat.

I suppose l should really just take other peoples comments with a pinch of salt, lets face it we can all have an on line personna, who actually knows the truth of our real lives....


----------



## flinty90

you fcukin moaning again milky #? twisted sock ??? you pussy , dont ya want it mate i told you you have got to want it

now stop fcukin moaning and get in the gym and eat crappy tasting food like us hardcore cnuts that dont sit on a fcukin machine all day :whistling:

XX


----------



## flinty90

BNut in all seriousnous you hit the nail on the head, you are here to test yourself mate but that is all. you are trying to gain a healthy lifestyle and a decent physique !! that is all.. you owe no one on here nothing not an explanation or fcuk all.. i work in the similair thing to you mate i totally know how fcukin hard it is bieng out in cold all day , cold food and working like a fcukin slave then getting home after a week away and thinking right now i must train or now i must rest and relax...

No one lives yours or my lives mate so no one can say how it is.. i see the hardcore of trainers on facebook doing great day in day out, then there crying like a bitch cos there away from home one night in a week in about 4 months lol... try doing it for 6 months at a time and still hitting macros and training etc ..

We are human, we will fail, but its temporary and we will get back to it when we are ready bro.. write the week off, take your time, readdress and regroup and then carry on doing what you enjoy ..

Im with ya big man, the man up comments fcuk me off aswell in reality cos half the cnuts that say it havent got a clue X

chin up big boy


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky, some times writing a week off, makes you get a grip of the next even harder

Ease springs this weekend, then rebound hard next week!!


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott said:


> I agree with almost all of that!
> 
> Few people mailed me so I read into it Nd hate to not be constructive
> 
> I always say its all relative but sharing hard ships and tough situations can sometimes lead to solutions I for one find I have Often had things end up better from this board and friends in the industry!
> 
> As said just didn't want any positive post in mine targeting others to be misinterpreted as aimed at u.
> 
> And one thing I hate is when people say oh ignore your mrs or Gf and hit gym. I had it last month and I'm like do u have any Idea pal what having a partner is bout pfft !
> 
> Keep trucking buddy


Hand on heart Scott l have not seen a single post of yours l thought was aimed at me, not one.

I do find it hilarious tho grown men are going running telling tales....


----------



## Milky

So this weekend is over, had a nice meal with the inlaws last nite, wife drank too much, got emotional and is now very hng over.

The week coming up is a new week, l dont want to start it on a negative and it wont.....

All food ready for tomorow and hell bent on it being a good week.

14 weeks to Nice

25 weeks to Turkey,

l can get there, l will get there and l will be the BEST looking grandad in the resort ( well physique wise anyway :lol: )


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> So this weekend is over, had a nice meal with the inlaws last nite, wife drank too much, got emotional and is now very hng over.
> 
> The week coming up is a new week, l dont want to start it on a negative and it wont.....
> 
> All food ready for tomorow and hell bent on it being a good week.
> 
> 14 weeks to Nice
> 
> 25 weeks to Turkey,
> 
> l can get there, l will get there and l will be the BEST looking grandad in the resort ( well physique wise anyway :lol: )


Good man!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good week milky, onwards and upwards


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good week milky, onwards and upwards


I intend too mate, trust me :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson

Rip the week a new one! One day at a time mate


----------



## Milky

So trained tonight, no records broke but got thro it so its a start :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Home late, cardio gonna be done at home tonight......

Food been on the button today, only thing l have fu*ked up on is my meds, think my memory is going :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Home late, cardio gonna be done at home tonight......
> 
> Food been on the button today, only thing l have fu*ked up on is my meds, think my memory is going :whistling:


Watch it mate @Pscarb will have you on meds to remember the meds!!!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Watch it mate @Pscarb will have you on meds to remember the meds!!!


I need them !

:lol:


----------



## Davey666

Milky said:


> Home late, cardio gonna be done at home tonight......
> 
> Food been on the button today, only thing l have fu*ked up on is my meds, think my memory is going :whistling:


Milky dont forget that money you was sending to me :whistling:


----------



## Guest

You simmered down any yet? :lol: hahahaha

Just this second got in now been out on that suthers st job looking for manholes, easy enough to be fair.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> You simmered down any yet? :lol: hahahaha
> 
> Just this second got in now been out on that suthers st job looking for manholes, easy enough to be fair.


You spill his hot chocolate? Lol


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> You spill his hot chocolate? Lol


Haha a slight bout of anger this morning with one of the fitters in work. :lol:

Bit of a long story but there was plenty of shouting haha


----------



## onthebuild

Dave said:


> Haha a slight bout of anger this morning with one of the fitters in work. :lol:
> 
> Bit of a long story but there was plenty of shouting haha


Own up Dave, what did you do to his precious van to set him off?


----------



## luther1

Someone rearranged the food order in his 6 pack bag and it threw him right out all day lol


----------



## biglbs

Bloody roid rage,pmsl


----------



## Milky

You all finished tw*ts....

Bottom line is altho he is a good mate and has a heart of gold he is a pedantic, anal bell end sometimes and just causes problems where he doesnt need to by interfereing, the pr**k.

Any way now we have that of our chest gym sh*t...

Just trained and done my cardio, looking and feeling very bloated.

Recently my life has become very VERY unorganised somehow and it needs rectifying and quickly. My food has been good but my meds have gone to sh*te for some reason.

I am sorting it but l think it is the reason for the bloating.

Anyway onwards and upwards :thumbup1:


----------



## JamieGray

Milky said:


> You all finished tw*ts....
> 
> Bottom line is altho he is a good mate and has a heart of gold he is a pedantic, anal bell end sometimes and just causes problems where he doesnt need to by interfereing, the pr**k.
> 
> Any way now we have that of our chest gym sh*t...
> 
> Just trained and done my cardio, looking and feeling very bloated.
> 
> Recently my life has become very VERY unorganised somehow and it needs rectifying and quickly. My food has been good but my meds have gone to sh*te for some reason.
> 
> I am sorting it but l think it is the reason for the bloating.
> 
> Anyway onwards and upwards :thumbup1:


Full steam ahead mate, one track mind, short term goals are the key mate, one week at a time, 10 short term goals = 1 achieved long term goal!


----------



## greekgod

Step by step Milky, forget the bad days, they already behind u... good you got a goal to aim for, ie the holidays... :thumbup1:


----------



## shaunmac

How is milky doing today?


----------



## Milky

Yeah your right chaps, going to try and work put a system tonight to remind me when my meds are due etc....

I talk to Paul and l swear l dont know how he does it, he experiments, changes things, logs things etc. My head would explode with it :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Yeah your right chaps, going to try and work put a system tonight to remind me when my meds are due etc....
> 
> I talk to Paul and l swear l dont know how he does it, he experiments, changes things, logs things etc. My head would explode with it :lol:


He's a seasoned bber though mate you have to remember, us mere mortals haven't conditioned out minds into such a mindset as the pros!

I mean we try but I honestly think one of the big differences between a 'gym rat' and a bodybuilder is the mindset.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Yeah your right chaps, going to try and work put a system tonight to remind me when my meds are due etc....
> 
> I talk to Paul and l swear l dont know how he does it, he experiments, changes things, logs things etc. My head would explode with it :lol:


Can you keep it simple and just set reminders in the calendar on your phone?


----------



## Guest

He's in Hospital ain't he ? Paul I mean. Nothing serious I hope, or is it routine ?


----------



## Guest

Alarm on your phone m8, set a note with it aswell


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Alarm on your phone m8, set a note with it aswell


8am - Bacon Butty 

Couldn't resist! :lol:


----------



## Guest

R0BLET said:


> 8am - Bacon Butty
> 
> Couldn't resist! :lol:


8am will be - tear into the fitter because he's removed the immobilizers from all machines in the yard

9.30 will be butty time haha


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> 8am will be - tear into the fitter because he's removed the immobilizers from all machines in the yard
> 
> 9.30 will be butty time haha


Wasn't far off :lol:


----------



## Milky

Cheeky Monkey said:


> He's in Hospital ain't he ? Paul I mean. Nothing serious I hope, or is it routine ?


Yeah nothing serious mate.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah nothing serious mate.


Cool, I don't think he's happy though ! lol judging by his twitter feed ! LOL


----------



## Milky

Here is the problem l have chaps, and l know its no worse than the other things deal with but let me explain.

Training days l do my GH right before bed.

Non training days l do my peps.

Some times my training days turn into non training days thro factors beyond my control so having missed my pep's thro the day as l am doing my GH pre bed it all goes tits up where they are concerned.

Regarding my alarm, for those who do peps you will know that there is a time schedule for eatng with them, no food an hour before etc so an alarm isnt really practical...

Anyway training wise lage and cardio done, again no records broken and motivtion is definatly lacking and its doing my fu*king head in...

I need to sort my fu*king head out, l have come so far with Pauls help and l feel like its slipping away....


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Yeah nothing serious mate.


Long as it aint that Aids yet again,he will be fine:whistling:

Get will soon @Pscarb !


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Here is the problem l have chaps, and l know its no worse than the other things deal with but let me explain.
> 
> Training days l do my GH right before bed.
> 
> Non training days l do my peps.
> 
> Some times my training days turn into non training days thro factors beyond my control so having missed my pep's thro the day as l am doing my GH pre bed it all goes tits up where they are concerned.
> 
> Regarding my alarm, for those who do peps you will know that there is a time schedule for eatng with them, no food an hour before etc so an alarm isnt really practical...
> 
> Anyway training wise lage and cardio done, again no records broken and motivtion is definatly lacking and its doing my fu*king head in...
> 
> I need to sort my fu*king head out, l have come so far with Pauls help and l feel like its slipping away....


Try stepping back and think about what you're trying to achieve mate. You've done so well up to now, and you've coped with things until now too, so you know it is possible!

I might have to put my chemistry skills to good use in the future and develop a long acting peptide that can be jabbed once a week. Wonder if Duncan bannatyne and co will fund me?


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Here is the problem l have chaps, and l know its no worse than the other things deal with but let me explain.
> 
> Training days l do my GH right before bed.
> 
> Non training days l do my peps.
> 
> Some times my training days turn into non training days thro factors beyond my control so having missed my pep's thro the day as l am doing my GH pre bed it all goes tits up where they are concerned.
> 
> Regarding my alarm, for those who do peps you will know that there is a time schedule for eatng with them, no food an hour before etc so an alarm isnt really practical...
> 
> Anyway training wise lage and cardio done, again no records broken and motivtion is definatly lacking and its doing my fu*king head in...
> 
> I need to sort my fu*king head out, l have come so far with Pauls help and l feel like its slipping away....


you have my number for a reason mate......but just to make things easier until we speak.........

M/W/F GH before bed

Tu/Th/Sat peptides 3 x day

Training or not just follow this.........by he way the changes I have in mind for you nothing is slipping away mate......let me do the worrying buddy it is why I am here......



onthebuild said:


> Try stepping back and think about what you're trying to achieve mate. You've done so well up to now, and you've coped with things until now too, so you know it is possible!
> 
> I might have to put my chemistry skills to good use in the future and develop a long acting peptide that can be jabbed once a week. Wonder if Duncan bannatyne and co will fund me?


there is one it is called CJC1295 with DAC


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> Long as it aint that Aids yet again,he will be fine:whistling:
> 
> Get will soon @Pscarb !


Thanks buddy and no it ain't Aids lol


----------



## onthebuild

Pscarb said:


> you have my number for a reason mate......but just to make things easier until we speak.........
> 
> M/W/F GH before bed
> 
> Tu/Th/Sat peptides 3 x day
> 
> Training or not just follow this.........by he way the changes I have in mind for you nothing is slipping away mate......let me do the worrying buddy it is why I am here......
> 
> there is one it is called CJC1295 with DAC


Would that not be beneficial to milky then if he's got time restraints etc? Or is it not effective/ too expensive compared to ones done daily?


----------



## 3752

onthebuild said:


> Would that not be beneficial to milky then if he's got time restraints etc? Or is it not effective/ too expensive compared to ones done daily?


Not effective plus it gives a bleed effect on the GH release which can damage the pituarty gland in the long run (as men we pulse GH)


----------



## onthebuild

Pscarb said:


> Not effective plus it gives a bleed effect on the GH release which can damage the pituarty gland in the long run (as men we pulse GH)


Nice one, that explains that then!


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> you have my number for a reason mate......but just to make things easier until we speak.........
> 
> M/W/F GH before bed
> 
> Tu/Th/Sat peptides 3 x day
> 
> Training or not just follow this.........by he way the changes I have in mind for you nothing is slipping away mate......let me do the worrying buddy it is why I am here......
> 
> there is one it is called CJC1295 with DAC


I really appreciate that Paul, cheers. ( even tho l know you have already told me a thousand times )


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Here is the problem l have chaps, and l know its no worse than the other things deal with but let me explain.
> 
> Training days l do my GH right before bed.
> 
> Non training days l do my peps.
> 
> Some times my training days turn into non training days thro factors beyond my control so having missed my pep's thro the day as l am doing my GH pre bed it all goes tits up where they are concerned.
> 
> Regarding my alarm, for those who do peps you will know that there is a time schedule for eatng with them, no food an hour before etc so an alarm isnt really practical...
> 
> Anyway training wise lage and cardio done, again no records broken and motivtion is definatly lacking and its doing my fu*king head in...
> 
> I need to sort my fu*king head out, l have come so far with Pauls help and l feel like its slipping away....


Step into my shoes mate,i am happy to be training and alive/well..and nothin is gonna slip away,it may just take longer...chin up!Now crack on!


----------



## biglbs

Morning mate,be safe


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> I really appreciate that Paul, cheers. ( even tho l know you have already told me a thousand times)


.self doubt is one of the worse things that can happen when you are striving to reach a goal it effects us all mate, how you handle it is what matters i am out of hospital today so give me a bell tomorrow or Sunday to have a chat......


----------



## 25434

Hello Milky...just reading as I do and thought I would pop in to give a bit of moral support...you're just having a bit of blip...keep going no matter what right?....trust what pscarb says and dig in...

Right then...errrm...whilst I know that's not globally shattering in terms of support I just thought it might help. Have a good weekend.


----------



## bossdog

Just read the first load of pages then compare them to where you are now. Should have a positive effect


----------



## Milky




----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> View attachment 113410


quite night on uk-m..


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> quite night on uk-m..


Just in here mate, nothing to report ...


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Just in here mate, nothing to report ...


spent all day at work, fcukin tilers coming onsite monday, needed to get my A/C's up and an fresh air induct system, thought id come on here for some saturday night excitement, i was wrong, lol how you finding the peptide and growth protocol? ive just ordered another batch off ghrp6 need some, igf for injury repair


----------



## alan_wilson

Keep going mate, you will work round it all, plenty of time to get things right, and who better than Paul to keep you on the right track.

It could be worse big man


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> spent all day at work, fcukin tilers coming onsite monday, needed to get my A/C's up and an fresh air induct system, thought id come on here for some saturday night excitement, i was wrong, lol how you finding the peptide and growth protocol? ive just ordered another batch off ghrp6 need some, igf for injury repair


Worked myself this moring mate for possibly the richest man l have ever met, 2 Bentleys in the 6 car garage next to his mansion and we did his courtyard so he could get his Ferrari in there as well.

The 13 plate Range Rover is ok in the rain.


----------



## Milky

Ok so today l have drawn up all my jabs for the week, Test prop, Peps and GH all drawn and ready to pin...

I am taking a slightly different route with the prop, on reccomendation from a lad l know and with doing them EOD l am using the slin pins and will spread them about a bit.

Having been on the Sus and Deca for 10 weeks think l need to give my glutes a break BUT if it doesnt work l go back to glute shots.

I need to get more into the preperation of things as this will save me fannying about thro the week, just grab 3 pins and go, cant get any easier.


----------



## ditz

I know prop is meant to hurt more, I've never tried it.. But first time I started moving jabs around I was trying the first ones with 1ml test enth, both heads of tri's, delts, calfs, quads..

Was shocked how painless they all were even for virgin sites...

Calfs is probably the worst, I did bi's too but that's horrible!!


----------



## Milky

ditz said:


> I know prop is meant to hurt more, I've never tried it.. But first time I started moving jabs around I was trying the first ones with 1ml test enth, both heads of tri's, delts, calfs, quads..
> 
> Was shocked how painless they all were even for virgin sites...
> 
> Calfs is probably the worst, I did bi's too but that's horrible!!


I think its only gonna be delts and glutes mate and if l get away with it possibly quads....


----------



## Milky

Just had my Sunday cheat meal, big roast dinner, lamb and all the bits which included roasted parsnips !

GAME FACE back on, Nice in 13 weeks, Paul has mailed me and is changing things around, cant wait to see what, seen a few inspirational transformations on here and l need to be one of them.

I know its been a marathon not a sprint and l know there is a grand plan so l am going with it as l have absolute faith in Mr scarb, myself, not so much BUT that has to be and WILL BE overcome.......

Roll on tomorow, feeling positive again :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I think its only gonna be delts and glutes mate and if l get away with it possibly quads....


Pecs is a piece of pi55 mate, great for small jabs like a ml of prop.


----------



## Milky

Just got my new instructions thro from Adolf, sorry Paul, feck me l am hurting reading it !

Cant bloody wait, l should be leaving the gym a broken man !


----------



## loganator

Good to see you bouncing back mate ;-)


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Just got my new instructions thro from Adolf, sorry Paul, feck me l am hurting reading it !
> 
> Cant bloody wait, l should be leaving the gym a broken man !


you will love it mate....I think  it is a new way of thinking for me (my normal thinking out the box though) but I am confident it will work.....

On the jabbing stop being a big girl and put the prop in your Delts with a blue or if you can't do that just get the orange pins and bang all of it in a delt......


----------



## MrM

Milky said:


> Ok so today l have drawn up all my jabs for the week, Test prop, Peps and GH all drawn and ready to pin...
> 
> I am taking a slightly different route with the prop, on reccomendation from a lad l know and with doing them EOD l am using the slin pins and will spread them about a bit.
> 
> Having been on the Sus and Deca for 10 weeks think l need to give my glutes a break BUT if it doesnt work l go back to glute shots.


Hi Milky,

Can I be nosy (I'm still learning my way round the subject) and ask the reasoning behind the prop if you are already on the sus? Or is it a mid cycle blast type of arrangement.

Cheers


----------



## Milky

MrM said:


> Hi Milky,
> 
> Can I be nosy (I'm still learning my way round the subject) and ask the reasoning behind the prop if you are already on the sus? Or is it a mid cycle blast type of arrangement.
> 
> Cheers


I have finished the Sus and Deca mate and about to do a blast of the prop....and be nosy anytime you like, its how we all learn, myself included.

I have followed Pauls new regime to the letter tonight, and altho l was in the gym for what seemed an eternity, l really enjoyed it...

Cardio went well, training altho different and l spent a lot of time clock watching it went great. As its a new regime l may have got my wieghts a bit out so will increase them next time but its a learning curve for the first week or so :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> I have finished the Sus and Deca mate and about to do a blast of the prop....and be nosy anytime you like, its how we all learn, myself included.
> 
> I have followed Pauls new regime to the letter tonight, and altho l was in the gym for what seemed an eternity, l really enjoyed it...
> 
> Cardio went well, training altho different and l spent a lot of time clock watching it went great. As its a new regime l may have got my wieghts a bit out so will increase them next time but its a learning curve for the first week or so :thumbup1:


What regime you on mate, cycle wise, or is it a change to your training also?

Looking like your fired up again! Good to see :thumbup:


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> What regime you on mate, cycle wise, or is it a change to your training also?
> 
> Looking like your fired up again! Good to see :thumbup:


Paul has changed the lot mate, if your still up for a push session tho l will be up for it, l will just have too put you thro your paces and laugh a lot :whistling:


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Paul has changed the lot mate, if your still up for a push session tho l will be up for it, l will just have too put you thro your paces and laugh a lot :whistling:


Still up for it mate


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> I have finished the Sus and Deca mate and about to do a blast of the prop....and be nosy anytime you like, its how we all learn, myself included.
> 
> I have followed Pauls new regime to the letter tonight, and altho l was in the gym for what seemed an eternity, l really enjoyed it...
> 
> Cardio went well, training altho different and l spent a lot of time clock watching it went great. As its a new regime l may have got my wieghts a bit out so will increase them next time but its a learning curve for the first week or so :thumbup1:


nice one mate, expected this with the weights as it is new but glad you enjoyed it (not sure you will feel the same after legs though) i am trailing this on just a couple of clients ones i can trust so that i know they are doing it to the letter so if i need to change things i can with the knowledge that it is being followed.......

remember in 2 weeks the rest time drops.....


----------



## alan_wilson

Pscarb said:


> nice one mate, expected this with the weights as it is new but glad you enjoyed it (not sure you will feel the same after legs though) i am trailing this on just a couple of clients ones i can trust so that i know they are doing it to the letter so if i need to change things i can with the knowledge that it is being followed.......
> 
> remember in 2 weeks the rest time drops.....


I'm intruiged!


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> nice one mate, expected this with the weights as it is new but glad you enjoyed it (not sure you will feel the same after legs though) i am trailing this on just a couple of clients ones i can trust so that i know they are doing it to the letter so if i need to change things i can with the knowledge that it is being followed.......
> 
> remember in 2 weeks the rest time drops.....


I actually managed the cardio better mate, be it the longer rest periods or it being pre workout, but l managed better which is a godsend TBH..


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> I'm intruiged!


I will explqin what the bast...... l mean Paul has me doing when l see you mate, its a lot of volume and a lot of pain....


----------



## greekgod

Milky said:


> I actually managed the cardio better mate, be it the longer rest periods or it being pre workout, but l managed better which is a godsend TBH..


how much cardio r u doing Milky?


----------



## Milky

greekgod said:


> how much cardio r u doing Milky?


Its HIIT mate, 30 secs full tilt, 2 mind moderate for 30 mins, loving it as well on the x trainer..


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> I will explqin what the bast...... l mean Paul has me doing when l see you mate, its a lot of volume and a lot of pain....


Sounds a winner mate, once again Pauls got you on the right track


----------



## Milky

Ok, so wemt flying this evening in work and my left calve feels like its about to explode.

I really need to do my cardio but l cant even bloody walk !

Any ideas chaps how l can get it sorted ?


----------



## phoenix1980

Thats a bummer if its not one thing its another. The only options I can think of are the usual swimming routes or perhaps use the rowing maching you can get some intense HIIT work outs on that machine.

As for suggestions on how to fix the calf quickly mmmm perhaps a heat pad/ibuprofen and a deep tissue rub from yourself or mrs whilst your calf is super hot?


----------



## Milky

phoenix1980 said:


> Thats a bummer if its not one thing its another. The only options I can think of are the usual swimming routes or perhaps use the rowing maching you can get some intense HIIT work outs on that machine.
> 
> As for suggestions on how to fix the calf quickly mmmm perhaps a heat pad/ibuprofen and a deep tissue rub from yourself or mrs whilst your calf is super hot?


I cant even straighten my bloody leg, l really cant believe how sore it is mate ...


----------



## Milky

Gonna have a hot bath, see if that helps...


----------



## mark_star

oh not good, I'm now waiting to see your next leg session


----------



## lucs

Milky said:


> I cant even straighten my bloody leg, l really cant believe how sore it is mate ...


rest it for couple days mate rather than make it worse, see how it is in a couple


----------



## phoenix1980

No cardio then sounds very bad guess you'll have to write this one off and rest it up use a heat pad or even a hot water bottle if you have one.

Just had a thought dont sportsmen of various backgrounds use icebaths to help them heal. I wonder if you filledyour bath or a bucket with ice and water and dunked your calf in if that would help, perhaps @Pscarb will know best.


----------



## Mingster

IME calves are a tough old muscle and heal fairly quickly. In the short term all you can do is rest it and, as has been suggested, get on the rower when the soreness fades.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Ok, so wemt flying this evening in work and my left calve feels like its about to explode.
> 
> I really need to do my cardio but l cant even bloody walk !
> 
> Any ideas chaps how l can get it sorted ?


Get some ice on it and pain killers ?


----------



## Milky

Cheers chaps, will try the bath then the ice...

@Mingster cant do the rower mate, have the co ordination of a spastic ferret on acid :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Cheers chaps, will try the bath then the ice...
> 
> @Mingster cant do the rower mate, have the co ordination of a spastic ferret on acid :lol:


Get some ballet lessons like Arnie and Franco in Pumping Iron...

...Oh, and don't forget to stick up a video


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Ok, so wemt flying this evening in work and my left calve feels like its about to explode.
> 
> I really need to do my cardio but l cant even bloody walk !
> 
> *Any ideas chaps how l can get it sorted *?


Yes rest it......swollen means damage so rest it up think of the long term not short term buddy.....rest it for the rest of the week with cardio and do not i repeat do not train tomorrow night and see how it is for friday........

just so you know this is not a request


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> Yes rest it......swollen means damage so rest it up think of the long term not short term buddy.....rest it for the rest of the week with cardio and do not i repeat do not train tomorrow night and see how it is for friday........
> 
> just so you know this is not a request


Cant believe it mate, been bang on the money again, was finishing early as well, went to climb into a machine and went fu8king flying, ended up on my back but obviously caught my left leg as well.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Cant believe it mate, been bang on the money again, was finishing early as well, went to climb into a machine and went fu8king flying, ended up on my back but obviously caught my left leg as well.


don't worry about it mate less stress less cortisol......it has happened now so the focus should be to let it heal you will not achieve anything hobbling around the gym being mad with yourself.......ice pack it and elevate it and you should be fine in a day or so.....


----------



## Guest

Hope your feeling better Mr milky


----------



## Milky

Hamster said:


> Hope your feeling better Mr milky


Thanks for popping in, feeling fu*king fantastic TBH despite the fact l cant bloody walk :lol:


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Thanks for popping in, feeling fu*king fantastic TBH despite the fact l cant bloody walk :lol:


it has not gone unnoticed you happen to do this before the 100rep squat tomorrow


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> it has not gone unnoticed you happen to do this before the 100rep squat tomorrow


I will do them one legged if l have too :lol:


----------



## Milky

This is Karma for offering a lad at work a tenner to dead leg Dave yesterday !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Thanks for popping in, feeling fu*king fantastic TBH despite the fact l cant bloody walk :lol:


Well if you need a crutch!


----------



## Milky

Hamster said:


> Well if you need a crutch!


My head has just exploded :lol:


----------



## shaunmac

Hope you're calf feels better soon mate. I did mine in a few weeks ago, just had to lay off legs for a week, then went back in lighter for a couple if weeks.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> My head has just exploded :lol:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 113731
> View attachment 113732


it was like a scene from Scanners mate :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Try heat then cold alternating that some times helps.


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Try heat then cold alternating that some times helps.


I honestly cant believe the pain l am in...


----------



## DiggyV

Mate, bad news. Sometimes with a calf injury walking will actually help - painful as it is to start off with.

I used to suffer with tears in my calf from doing almost bugger all, I reckon they got too big :lol: and literally I would start to run and ping another micro tear - went on for about 3-4 months. and I could walk it off in about 20 mins in the end. I have a dip in the back of my right calf to show for it and its a little bit smaller than the left at 19" instead of 19.5".


----------



## Guest

:lol: Guess who ill be offering a 10er to tomorrow :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> :lol: Guess who ill be offering a 10er to tomorrow :whistling:


I'm not in, sick tw*t :lol:

I am atually but l am not worried, the fat bastard cant bend down that low :lol:


----------



## Guest

Are we picking the walking jeremy kyle case up?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Are we picking the walking jeremy kyle case up?


Nah l am in mate, l will get the alki nosed tw*t as usual :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Still in pain, cant believe it, dont even know what l hit it on :confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> cant do the rower mate, have the co ordination of a spastic ferret on acid :lol:


Pmsl just showed the mrs this comment she p!ssed her self laughing, just saying


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Still in pain, cant believe it, dont even know what l hit it on :confused1:


Ibuprofen, rest, ice, compression, elevation


----------



## Milky

Forgot to mention l am now into the Fuerza gear and judgng by the first prop jab its good gear, delts are killing me !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Forgot to mention l am now into the Fuerza gear and judgng by the first prop jab its good gear, delts are killing me !


I found their prop very smooth and pip free to the point I questioned if it had any gear in it lol


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> I found their prop very smooth and pip free to the point I questioned if it had any gear in it lol


Man, mine are killing me l swear !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Man, mine are killing me l swear !


Weird guess it just depends on the person


----------



## biglbs

Hope it sorts mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate, hope its settled!


----------



## Milky

Bit more mobile but still sore as hell..


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Bit more mobile but still sore as hell..


Keep it warm and bang some ibuprofen


----------



## Milky

so let me explain the bits of me that arent in pain....

My right foot...

And l wish l was kidding but l am genuinely not....


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> so let me explain the bits of me that arent in pain....
> 
> My right foot...
> 
> And l wish l was kidding but l am genuinely not....


Well in that case at least it still 'could be worse' :lol:

Rest up mate, maybe the mrs will take pity on you and let you push the beds together tonight?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Well in that case at least it still 'could be worse' :lol:
> 
> Rest up mate, maybe the mrs will take pity on you and let you push the beds together tonight?


She would have to knock the wall down betweeb the rooms first mate.

I have pip on both delts, both quads, my chest and back have doms, my left calf is still fu*king killing me and l tw8tted my elbow earlier !!

I need a full MOT not a bloody rest :lol:

Man alive what a week :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Mate take a day to re-coup yourself.


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Mate take a day to re-coup yourself.


A DAY !

I wish, its been worse today :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Mate i dont know what else to suggest. It must be driving you nuts just hang in there mate.


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Mate i dont know what else to suggest. It must be driving you nuts just hang in there mate.


You know what mate its actually not, l am at the point where it cant get any worse so its got to get better :lol:


----------



## Milky

Wife has just rubbed some painkiller gel on my calf and it fu*king KILLED me, any ideas chaps, torn, pulled, bruised etc ??


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Wife has just rubbed some painkiller gel on my calf and it fu*king KILLED me, any ideas chaps, torn, pulled, bruised etc ??


Pulled/ bruised would be the better option!

Get yourself to a docs mate? Get it properly looked at, no harm in admitting you're hurt!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Pulled/ bruised would be the better option!
> 
> Get yourself to a docs mate? Get it properly looked at, no harm in admitting you're hurt!


Wife said A and E mate but really cant take the time off this week as today has proven TBH...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Wife said A and E mate but really cant take the time off this week as today has proven TBH...


Any chance you can be the guy that sits in his **** on the machines for a few days rather than the one walking about at work?

If still go docs/a&e and lay it on thick for some drugs. Or go to boots and get some cocodamol or something stronger from over the counter?

Would deep heat be of any use?


----------



## biglbs

Where exactly is pain?

Does it hurt on extending /contracting calf?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Any chance you can be the guy that sits in his **** on the machines for a few days rather than the one walking about at work?
> 
> If still go docs/a&e and lay it on thick for some drugs. Or go to boots and get some cocodamol or something stronger from over the counter?
> 
> Would deep heat be of any use?


It was the deepheat that creased me mate and i did very little today TBH but you have to join in now and again..



biglbs said:


> Where exactly is pain?
> 
> Does it hurt on extending /contracting calf?


Yes mate, flat footed isnt as bad as moving and its up into the calf on the outer part, it does hurt tho even without movement..


----------



## biglbs

http://www.physioadvisor.com.au/8042350/calf-strain-calf-tear-torn-calf-muscle-physi.htm


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> It was the deepheat that creased me mate and i did very little today TBH but you have to join in now and again..
> 
> Yes mate, flat footed isnt as bad as moving and its up into the calf on the outer part, it does hurt tho even without movement..


It's not ideal by the sounds of it mate, I bet at times it would seem easier to be that guy who sits on his ar5e sponging from the taxpayer.

But needs must I guess it's just finding that balance of resting it while you can, even if that means a few days of leg sessions missed.


----------



## biglbs

http://www.medic8.com/healthguide/sports-medicine/treatments/cold-heat.html

Time for heat treatment buddy,it works well,,,after 48hrs


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> http://www.medic8.com/healthguide/sports-medicine/treatments/cold-heat.html
> 
> Time for heat treatment buddy,it works well,,,after 48hrs


Will get the wife to source some kind if heat pack mate in the mean time l am about to drop some of those Volterol l sent you :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Will get the wife to source some kind if heat pack mate in the mean time l am about to drop some of those Volterol l sent you :thumbup1:


That will help!

If you did it yesterday you should ice for ten mins tonoght,take inflamation down,,,,peas


----------



## andyhuggins

Heat and ice mate.


----------



## onthebuild

A quick google says people with muscle pain due to lupus are recommended to use ice and elevation, then heat later to increase blood flow to the area.

Hopefully the HGH will be aiding your recovery too.


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> A quick google says people with muscle pain due to lupus are recommended to use ice and elevation, then heat later to increase blood flow to the area.
> 
> Hopefully the HGH will be aiding your recovery too.


Spot on ice 48hrs and heat after that..


----------



## loganator

Ice every hours for no longer than 20 mins at a time and only effective for 48 hours after first injury , after that its a waste of time , wouldnt bother with heat imo just ice every 2 hrs for 20mins whenever poss . Frozen peas are good as they will mold around your limb , and it will hurt but just breath thru it and tell yourself its because its healing ,

On a a brighter note I hope everyone told their missis its steak and bj day today .....i have to settle for chicken and bj but still a happy chappy ..... She said wot and I dont get nothing ? and I was like its only once a year love to show you love me but if its too much trouble lol haha , classic , ideal opportunity for the milkster to milk it I thinks

Hope your soon healed bud , get thst ice out its magic


----------



## Milky

:cursing:Litterally just got thro the bloody door from work :ban:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> :cursing:Litterally just got thro the bloody door from work :ban:


bet it's been a long day mate.....how is the leg now ?


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> bet it's been a long day mate.....how is the leg now ?


Calf is improving, quads are fu*king killing me mate, l mean cant walk agony :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson

Don't worry about it mate.

I'm still good for Monday!


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Don't worry about it mate.
> 
> I'm still good for Monday!


Top man, hopefully work wont fu*k me over !


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Top man, hopefully work wont fu*k me over !


Well no worries if they do mate. Sh¡t happens


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Well no worries if they do mate. Sh¡t happens


After today nothing would suprise me !


----------



## onthebuild

Saw this and thought of you Milky...


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Saw this and thought of you Milky...
> 
> View attachment 114047


I will have you know ( and dave will confirm this ) l am the king of tact and deplomisy at work, l never use profanities or insult people and am the one they all trun to for advice and a shoulder to cry on :whistling:

Anyway leg situation...

I still cant put a lot of pressure on my calf, but TBH its the fu*king PIP in my quads that is causing me so much pain l wish to have my legs removed without anesthitic.....

Lots of you will know l NEVER advocate quad jabs so what the fu*k l was thinking is beyond me...... it wont happen again !


----------



## Guest

"Oi... Oi..... Oi you!....... Oi Dick Head!" Seems to work for George, as you can see he's as diplomatical as they come.


----------



## Guest

As for the quads, it gets easier m8, new site's always hurt the 1st few time. Hardly feel mine now.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I will have you know ( and dave will confirm this ) l am the king of the chip run at work!


Thought as much


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I will have you know ( and dave will confirm this ) l am the king of tact and deplomisy at work, l never use profanities or insult people and am the one they all trun to for advice and a shoulder to cry on :whistling:


To quote the image 'im sure that isnt feesable' :whistling:


----------



## CJ

Milky, I hope you're well buddy


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> To quote the image 'im sure that isnt feesable' :whistling:


We have a kid at work the other day ask why do l get all the sh*t and l told him in a fatherly manner that he will never stop getting it as l will never stop giving him sh8t...

Now l like to think that was both fair and helpfull TBH...


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Milky, I hope you're well buddy


Mate, dont blooday ask :lol:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> "Oi... Oi..... Oi you!....... Oi Dick Head!" Seems to work for George, as you can see he's as diplomatical as they come.


In my defence l also find " rigth driver, fu*k off now your getting right on my tits and your in the way" is quite productive...


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Mate, dont blooday ask :lol:


See now ive got too lol


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> See now ive got too lol


calf torn when l went flying off a machne the other day, could hardly bloody walk and PIP in both quads from pinning test prop :lol:


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> calf torn when l went flying off a machne the other day, could hardly bloody walk and PIP in both quads from pinning test prop :lol:


Oh cosmic 

But apart from that, all good ? Lolol


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Oh cosmic
> 
> But apart from that, all good ? Lolol


Hand on heart mate l am buzzing for some wierd reason :lol:


----------



## Milky

So up and on my way to another 8 hours in a classroom being told how to do the job l have done for over 20 yrs...

How ever l am finally nearly walking like a normal human being and the pain is at least tolerable now so over the moon about that.

Roll on Monday now, cant fu*king wait...


----------



## Milky

Home now, legs nearly feeling normal now thank fu*k so Monday its back on finally !!


----------



## greekgod

hows things going Milky?

getting ripped up for the beach..?


----------



## Milky

greekgod said:


> hows things going Milky?
> 
> getting ripped up for the beach..?


Mate been laid up a week with a torn left calf due to me thinking l could win in a charging competition with the door of a mini digger, ended up going ar*e over tit and limping for the ast 4 days...

Back on it Monday tho, as odd as it is its not knocked my resolve to go for it :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Glad to you are on the up milky.


----------



## greekgod

Ha ha.. SORRY IM laughing.. did anyone get it on dvd?

Hope its not too serious.. jab the site with igfl-3 , heals quicker!!

enjoy yr rest day. keep the weight off it.. elivate it


----------



## Milky

greekgod said:


> Ha ha.. SORRY IM laughing.. did anyone get it on dvd?
> 
> Hope its not too serious.. jab the site with igfl-3 , heals quicker!!
> 
> enjoy yr rest day. keep the weight off it.. elivate it


the company midget tried to catch me apparantly :lol:


----------



## greekgod

Milky said:


> the company midget tried to catch me apparantly :lol:


check if he's got a sister...

if she has a flat head she's perfect to rest my protien shake on whilst im watching CSI :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Well l atually got out of bed this morning without screaming so great start. Pity l have to work but todays money will pay for this months protein powder so its all relative IMO...

Roll on tomorow night l say :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Glad it's healing nicely mate. I pinned both calves the other day for the first time and the PIP is still so so bad.  Supposed to train them tomorrow ffs! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

defdaz said:


> Glad it's healing nicely mate. I pinned both calves the other day for the first time and the PIP is still so so bad.  Supposed to train them tomorrow ffs! :lol:


Calves?! Lunatic!


----------



## Milky

Home from work, easiets shift l have done in a long time TBH.

Legs almost normal, l can bend them and everything now so buzzing about that. Everything prepared for the up coming week so unless l chop my head off or something l am back on it :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Pinning calves that brings back very sore memories from the day...http://www.steroid.com/Esiclene.php


----------



## Milky

Hope my leg holds out for crdio tonight..

Really missed doing it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope this week goes better mate, onwards and upwards! Addicted to cardio eh......really?!?! :lol:


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Hope my leg holds out for crdio tonight..
> 
> Really missed doing it.


remember just 20min slow and steady before training buddy


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Hope my leg holds out for crdio tonight..
> 
> Really missed doing it.


Where is the real milky and what have you done with him?!


----------



## biglbs

It is rumoured that Milky has one leg made entirely of chicken breast and iron and that the other days fall was no accident,it was in fact due to a slight shift in Earths magnetic field, @Pscarb has now in fact re-programmed the drive system and normal service should resume about 19.00hrs today.


----------



## TELBOR

I saw milky today.....


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I saw milky today.....
> 
> View attachment 114327


Hark i hear the :ban:stick being taken out of bag...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Hark i hear the :ban:stick being taken out of bag...


Did I say Milky.... I meant @gingerben


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Did I say Milky.... I meant @gingerben


No you didn't..... :ban: him Milky! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No you didn't..... :ban: him Milky! :lol:


Lol, probably do me good


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> I saw milky today.....
> 
> View attachment 114327


Those peps are practically reversing the signs of ageing before our eyes, looking younger than normal milkman!


----------



## defdaz

onthebuild said:


> Calves?! Lunatic!





biglbs said:


> Pinning calves that brings back very sore memories from the day...http://www.steroid.com/Esiclene.php


So right guys. They're still so red and swollen and painful.  They are slightly better today but if they weren't I was going to take myself to a walk-in-centre! Weirdly the redness / swelling is further down my calves, not where I pinned.


----------



## onthebuild

defdaz said:


> So right guys. They're still so red and swollen and painful.  They are slightly better today but if they weren't I was going to take myself to a walk-in-centre! Weirdly the redness / swelling is further down my calves, not where I pinned.


This happened to me with delts, pinned dead centre of delt, swelling/ redness underneath delt, and onto bicep/ tricep.

Maybe it's just the oil dispersing and heading downhill due to gravity?

That or were freaks.


----------



## loganator

onthebuild said:


> This happened to me with delts, pinned dead centre of delt, swelling/ redness underneath delt, and onto bicep/ tricep.
> 
> Maybe it's just the oil dispersing and heading downhill due to gravity?
> 
> That or were freaks.


same happened to me a couple of times pinning glutes at the beggining of this cycle , the oil felt like it moved up my back on one side then around into my hip on other side on next shot a week later , wierd innit ?


----------



## loganator

How is it today pal ? ....

Have a good day mate


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> This happened to me with delts, pinned dead centre of delt, swelling/ redness underneath delt, and onto bicep/ tricep.
> 
> Maybe it's just the oil dispersing and heading downhill due to gravity?
> 
> That or were freaks.





loganator said:


> same happened to me a couple of times pinning glutes at the beggining of this cycle , the oil felt like it moved up my back on one side then around into my hip on other side on next shot a week later , wierd innit ?


Sometimes you hit 'energy points' in the body,in the same way an acupuncture therapist would,but because of the size of the needle(theirs are tiny)it can cause a break in your energy flow,or Yin/Yang ,not only can you get localised swelling but a host of other strange sides too.For this reason on normaly just pin glutes and the balance is very fine and important to inner and outer well being.Rare to hit in glute possible nerve related issue?Unless you hit a pathway bang on...


----------



## loganator

Got 8 inch of snow here , might be stuck in , have to do some one legged squats and lunges , whats it like your end @Milky ,

Hope training going well mate


----------



## shaunmac

Hope you are well Milky man!

Did 10 x 10 squats today, not looking forward to waking up tomorrow....


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Hope you are well Milky man!
> 
> Did 10 x 10 squats today, not looking forward to waking up tomorrow....


Did the same myself ironically mate..


----------



## shaunmac

It's just so tiring tbh. 10 x 10 wa made up by the devil lol


----------



## onthebuild

10x10 sounds absolutely horrendous!

How much do you guys drop the weight by for these?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back at it hard this week then Milky?! Hope you have a good one mate :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Glad to see you training hard again mate , take it the leg is healed now , hope you injury free now , got a bit of a cold meself so had a couple of days off with diet relaxed and back to it today


----------



## biglbs

Hi mate,you ok?


----------



## biglbs

Hello mate,hope things are ok..


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Hello mate,hope things are ok..


Things are good mate, not posting in here and goona close it TBH.

I am bored of posting it, pretty sure people are bored of reading it so l think its ran its course TBH...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Things are good mate, not posting in here and goona close it TBH.
> 
> I am bored of posting it, pretty sure people are bored of reading it so l think its ran its course TBH...


Not at all,i read it every day mate,i am sure many do,always nice to keep up with life and training,or you will become a stranger to your followers?


----------



## andyhuggins

Fair play milky. Gr8 thread really enjoyed it. Catch up with you when you post on other threads.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Not at all,i read it every day mate,i am sure many do,always nice to keep up with life and training,or you will become a stranger to your followers?


May start another mate, cant decide tho...


----------



## andyhuggins

If you feel up to it defo start another, as there are so many topics dicussed.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> May start another mate, cant decide tho...


Please do mate, I've gained a hell if a lot of knowledge from my time in here!

Paul's nuggets of wisdom are fantastic and even though you put yourself down, you are very experienced and know a lot yourself.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Start a new one milky would.be a shame not to be able to follow your progress.


----------



## DiggyV

Ginger Ben said:


> Start a new one milky would.be a shame not to be able to follow your progress.


what Ben said mate.

Not in here as much as some of your groupies :lol: but always a good read, both the training and non training bits.

:thumb:


----------



## Milky

Ok chaps its closed and will start a fresh one :thumbup1:


----------

